# Brixton news, rumours and general chat



## editor (Dec 24, 2019)

Following on from the bumper Autumn 2019 Brixton thread, here's the one for winter 2019-2020, and I've got the ball rolling with some suitably wintry scenes:


----------



## editor (Dec 24, 2019)

Oh, and: Brixton tube opening hours for Chrimbo: Brixton tube station – opening times for Christmas and New Year’s Eve 2019


----------



## editor (Dec 24, 2019)

Note to self: winter ends in the UK on Friday, 20 March 2020.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Dec 24, 2019)

Felt positively balmy this afternoon in the sun. Hope this doesn't mean we get one of those freezing Aprils.


----------



## Mr paulee (Dec 24, 2019)

It's lovely out there today.


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2019)

Brixton events tonight at Hootananny Brixton and Brixton Jamm Boxing Day gigs in Brixton tonight, Thurs 26th Dec 2019


----------



## CH1 (Dec 27, 2019)

Reminder


----------



## CH1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Are there any Morris Dancing connoisseurs out there who can answer this:

in the display yesterday there were a couple of dancers dressed with what appeared to be plague doctor's beaks. Is this the Morris Dancing equivalent of going to a disco in a gas mask?


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 28, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Are there any Morris Dancing connoisseurs out there who can answer this:
> 
> in the display yesterday there were a couple of dancers dressed with what appeared to be plague doctor's beaks. Is this the Morris Dancing equivalent of going to a disco in a gas mask?
> View attachment 194338 View attachment 194340


I'm no expert, but I have noticed a few sides wearing masks of varying descriptions in recent years.  I guess to address the "blacking up" problem.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 28, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Are there any Morris Dancing connoisseurs out there who can answer this:
> 
> in the display yesterday there were a couple of dancers dressed with what appeared to be plague doctor's beaks. Is this the Morris Dancing equivalent of going to a disco in a gas mask?
> View attachment 194338 View attachment 194340



It looks like the mask doctors used to wear during the Plague because they believed it was spread through the air and used to put herbs in the beak to ward it off.


----------



## editor (Dec 28, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Are there any Morris Dancing connoisseurs out there who can answer this:
> 
> in the display yesterday there were a couple of dancers dressed with what appeared to be plague doctor's beaks. Is this the Morris Dancing equivalent of going to a disco in a gas mask?
> View attachment 194338 View attachment 194340


Similar to this, no?








> Doctors tending patients with the plague adopted a gas-mask style facial covering with a curved beak over the nose and mouth containing sweet-smelling substances to ward off the disease. Small bouquets of herbs and flowers called posies, nosegays, or tussie-mussies became popular accessories carried to overcome the stench of death.


Our Pungent History: Sweat, Perfume, and the Scent of Death | Collectors Weekly


----------



## Southlondon (Dec 29, 2019)

mx wcfc said:


> I'm no expert, but I have noticed a few sides wearing masks of varying descriptions in recent years.  I guess to address the "blacking up" problem.


It’s nothing to do with blacking up,I’m pretty sure they’re doing the ragged crow dance. Most villages in rural parts of England had their own varriations  on Morris dancing. Competition at village fairs was fierce as the cash prizes were quite lucrative. When workers were faced with destitution through unemployment as mines or quarries closed, men would form dance troupes to compete for the cash prizes. So as not to risk losing their meagre early-20th century welfare payments, they would often adopt costumes with masks to avoid being identified and thus losing their benefits, I only know this because I watched a documentary on one such group who were formed when a local salt mine closed. That particular group of crow dancers formed from redundant salt miners were so successful Thayer used to clean up In The local competitions, so eventually the organisers would pay them an appearance fee to give other dancers a chance.


----------



## Southlondon (Dec 29, 2019)

The Moulton Crow Fair
I don’t know if this link will work , but this is the group linked to the redundant salt miners. Good to remember Morris dancing was not a middle class real ale drinking pastime originally


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 29, 2019)

CH1 said:


> Are there any Morris Dancing connoisseurs out there who can answer this:
> 
> in the display yesterday there were a couple of dancers dressed with what appeared to be plague doctor's beaks. Is this the Morris Dancing equivalent of going to a disco in a gas mask?
> View attachment 194338 View attachment 194340



My knowledge of morris dancing on the day increased from zero to negligible, but they perfom as huginn and muninn, and it's raven masks.  their farcebook page has a bit more.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> My knowledge of morris dancing on the day increased from zero to negligible, but they perfom as huginn and muninn, and it's raven masks.  their farcebook page has a bit more.


Here's your pics!













In photos: Brixton Tatterjacks Yuletide Wassail on the streets of Brixton, Fri 27th Dec 2019


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2019)

Bit of a foggy one last night 











Brixton in the fog, early Monday morning, 30th Dec 2019


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2019)




----------



## theboris (Dec 30, 2019)

I rarely waste my time whingeing about Lambeth Council, as anyone who has lived here long enough knows, it's fair to say whoever has been in charge it's always been a bit shit. However, this makes me angry. I walk by Olive Morris house several times a day. It has been closed for about a year. It was the office of the _housing department_, goddammit and the building has still got electricity and there is 24hr on-site security. Why cannot they open it up for the homeless? Full demolition work has not started yet and even if they opened it up as temporary shelter just for a few weeks or months it would make a real difference. There are people in sleeping bags and tents _literally_ sleeping on its doorstep most nights in this bitter weather. And the council has the gall to display this poster outside...


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2019)

theboris said:


> View attachment 194522 I rarely waste my time whingeing about Lambeth Council, as anyone who has lived here long enough knows, it's fair to say whoever has been in charge it's always been a bit shit. However, this makes me angry. I walk by Olive Morris house several times a day. It has been closed for about a year. It was the office of the _housing department_, goddammit and the building has still got electricity and there is 24hr security. Why cannot they open it up for the homeless? Full demolition work has not started yet and even if they opened it up as temporary shelter just for a few months it would make a real difference. There are people in sleeping bags and tents _literally_ sleeping on its doorstep most nights in this bitter weather. And the council has the gall to display this poster outside...


I couldn't agree more. Can I publish this post on Buzz? Be good to let more people know about the council's hypocrisy? Or do you want to expand a bit more about the topic> No problem if it's a no.


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 30, 2019)

theboris said:


> View attachment 194522 I rarely waste my time whingeing about Lambeth Council, as anyone who has lived here long enough knows, it's fair to say whoever has been in charge it's always been a bit shit. However, this makes me angry. I walk by Olive Morris house several times a day. It has been closed for about a year. It was the office of the _housing department_, goddammit and the building has still got electricity and there is 24hr security. Why cannot they open it up for the homeless? Full demolition work has not started yet and even if they opened it up as temporary shelter just for a few months it would make a real difference. There are people in sleeping bags and tents _literally_ sleeping on its doorstep most nights in this bitter weather. And the council has the gall to display this poster outside...



It has all gone very quiet on when Muse (Lambeth's development partner) are supposed to be starting demolition of the existing building since a Brixton Hill councillor blogged at the start of May...

Olive Morris House redevelopment to begin soon


----------



## theboris (Dec 30, 2019)

editor said:


> I couldn't agree more. Can I publish this post on Buzz? Be good to let more people know about the council's hypocrisy? Or do you want to expand a bit more about the topic> No problem if it's a no.


Be my guest and feel free to use the pic. I don't think there is anything more I need to add to it

EDIT: I don't even want to get into a whole debate about the merits about the redevelopment of the New Town Hall / Connexions building / Olive Morris House. All the council needs to answer is why it can't use a currently unused asset - however temporarily - to help shelter the homeless during the cold winter?


----------



## theboris (Dec 30, 2019)

lang rabbie said:


> It has all gone very quiet on when Muse (Lambeth's development partner) are supposed to be starting demolition of the existing building since a Brixton Hill councillor blogged at the start of May...
> 
> Olive Morris House redevelopment to begin soon


A couple of months ago they demolished the connecting bridge to the property round the corner on Sudbourne Rd, but that's been the limit of the activity


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2019)

theboris said:


> Be my guest and feel free to use the pic. I don't think there is anything more I need to add to it
> 
> EDIT: I don't even want to get into a whole debate about the merits about the redevelopment of the New Town Hall / Connexions building / Olive Morris House. All the council needs to answer is why it can't use a currently unused asset - however temporarily - to help shelter the homeless during the cold winter?


Thanks again - posted here  Lambeth Council’s homeless campaign is advertised right outside their own empty offices


----------



## theboris (Dec 30, 2019)

editor said:


> Thanks again - posted here  Lambeth Council’s homeless campaign is advertised right outside their own empty offices


I've FB'd and tweeted it, ta


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2019)

On Twitter:


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2019)

theboris said:


> Be my guest and feel free to use the pic. I don't think there is anything more I need to add to it
> 
> EDIT: I don't even want to get into a whole debate about the merits about the redevelopment of the New Town Hall / Connexions building / Olive Morris House. All the council needs to answer is why it can't use a currently unused asset - however temporarily - to help shelter the homeless during the cold winter?


Over a thousand page views so far!


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 1, 2020)

Been looking up figures for deprived areas. This shows Brixton / Loughborough Junction area as in the top 20% of deprived areas in England.

The darker the blue the more deprived.

LSOA are where the data focuses on a few streets in one council ward. Each ward is divided into several LSOA.

I have another map for that I will put up tomorrow.

This maps shows the benefits of gentrification haven't trickled down.

Compares to my home town Plymouth. The working class half of it is still in the top 20% most deprived. Some bits are now worse than Brixton. In the top 10%.

From here. Covers all local authorities

English Indices of Deprivation 2019 - Maps – Google Drive


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 1, 2020)

the website for deprivation in England.

if you put a postcode in it will show local streets around postcode.

Here is data for area next to Pop Brixton.


> In 2019, this LSOA is ranked 4,378 out of 32,844 LSOAs in England; where 1 is the most deprived LSOA. *This is amongst the 20% most deprived neighbourhoods in the country.*
> 
> Lambeth 011B is one of 178 LSOAs in Lambeth local authority district. Using the IMD rank of average summary measure, this local authority ranked 22 in 2015 and 42 in 2019, out of 317 local authorities.



Indices of Deprivation 2015 and 2019


----------



## dogmatique (Jan 1, 2020)

Anti Semitic graffiti in North London, anti-muslim graffiti on Brixton Road: 

Anti-Islamic slogans spray-painted near mosque in Brixton


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 1, 2020)

dogmatique said:


> Anti Semitic graffiti in North London, anti-muslim graffiti on Brixton Road:
> 
> Anti-Islamic slogans spray-painted near mosque in Brixton



All that Florence can say on something that happens in this area is this:



Looking at her Twitter when it comes to ant Semitism she is falling over herself to criticise it. Even when its not in here part of London.

Thing is she was a loyal New Labour Cllr from the Progress wing of the party. So its cynically about criticising the left of the party.

Islamaphobia and it's just "reported".

On her patch there are two mosques. Plus a lot of more recent migrants from countries with Islamic backgrounds.

I would have thought her Twitter would have said she is in solidarity with them not just the anodyne post she puts up. That she would visit them.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 1, 2020)

I went to Tate Britain today and caught this quite engrossing film installation by someone I. had never heard of.

Mark Leckey: O' Magic Power of Bleakness – Exhibition at Tate Britain | Tate

It ends this weekend.

I liked it. Looking him up and he had a band at 414,


> When Wood got a job at the Tate in 2002, she asked him to make a performance work. At the time, he had been performing with a band he had formed, called donAteller. She remembered the first gig, at the 414 Club in Brixton. Ed Laliq, then the sole other member, was an androgynously beautiful young man, “wearing large-mesh fishnets and gold hotpants”. Leckey was in “a mac and a baseball cap”. Laliq sang, Leckey lurked in the background providing shouted interjections. The songs were cover versions of tracks by artists like Missy Elliott and All Saints. Some record label people came in, “and clearly thought it was terrible”, remembered Wood. “I thought it was one of the best things I’d ever seen.”



How Mark Leckey became the artist of the YouTube generation | Charlotte Higgins


----------



## northeast (Jan 2, 2020)

Looks like London is getting a major upgrade to the power network by building huge new tunnel thats 32km in length. Seems the tunnel is going to straight through Brixton running under Coldharbour lane. A major shaft is being built on corner of Acre lane and Kings Avenue with work starting in March 2020.   

Tunnel route – London Power Tunnels
Project summary – London Power Tunnels
19/01264/LDCP     |              Application for a Certificate of Lawful Development (Proposed) with respect to construction of London Power Tunnels II tunnel including the installation of electric cables and construction of a shaft and temporary construction site.                  |                                                                      159 Acre Lane London SW2 5UA

Maybe not the right place to put this but thought might be of interest to some, just hope all goes to plan with no impact to everything above ground!


----------



## Rushy (Jan 2, 2020)

northeast said:


> Looks like London is getting a major upgrade to the power network by building huge new tunnel thats 32km in length. Seems the tunnel is going to straight through Brixton running under Coldharbour lane. A major shaft is being built on corner of Acre lane and Kings Avenue with work starting in March 2020.
> 
> Tunnel route – London Power Tunnels
> Project summary – London Power Tunnels
> ...


I seem to recall the shafts are for letting heat out which may be used to power homes / businesses.


----------



## dogmatique (Jan 2, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I went to Tate Britain today and caught this quite engrossing film installation by someone I. had never heard of.
> 
> Mark Leckey: O' Magic Power of Bleakness – Exhibition at Tate Britain | Tate
> 
> ...


I'm staying a couple of miles from the actual underpass on the M53 now.  I meant to pay a pilgrimage to it after going to the Tate, so if I get a minute I'll pop over and take a picture so you can see how close the replica is


----------



## dogmatique (Jan 2, 2020)

And in another unexpected coincidence, I made a record with the chap who made the soundscape for it many, many years ago:


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 2, 2020)

Any idea when the Xmas trees will be collected?


----------



## colacubes (Jan 2, 2020)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Any idea when the Xmas trees will be collected?


With your bin collection this week and next. Ours was taken today.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 4, 2020)

northeast said:


> Looks like London is getting a major upgrade to the power network by building huge new tunnel thats 32km in length. Seems the tunnel is going to straight through Brixton running under Coldharbour lane. A major shaft is being built on corner of Acre lane and Kings Avenue with work starting in March 2020.
> 
> Tunnel route – London Power Tunnels
> Project summary – London Power Tunnels
> ...


I feel devastated by this. Like Arthur Dent being confronted by the officials warning of the hypergalactic by-pass - only minutes before Earth is due to be vapourised.

Had you studied the paperwork? The schedule of people affected is long, but patchy. And possibly now inaccurate.
eg Young & Co Brewery regarding the pub at 123 Acre Lane.

also Network Rail regarding the railway bridge by the Atlantic/Dogstar.  Isn't the railway viaduct now owned by "The Arches Company"?

I notice Greene King have complained because they thought trade at their pub "The Alexandra" sat Clapham Common would be affected. This is what they were told: "There will be no perceptible effect from the Circuit 1 project that would interfere with the Objector's trade. The rights sought in the CPO are both proportionate and necessary
and will be explained and justified further in evidence at the public inquiry. The Acquiring Authority has made extensive efforts to contact and negotiate private treaty agreements with all persons with a relevant interest in land."

So there. What I find weird about all this is that although "consultations" were apparently conducted two years ago, this high voltage cable system appears to be going right past my front door (albeit 10 metres down) and I don't recall being consulted at all.

I remember back in the early 1990s people used to complain about mobile phone masts - because they believed radiation from them was harmful (before they got addicted to it).

Maybe the National Grid Electricity Tranmission PLC didn't fancy sparking off an epidemic of people worrying about a 275 kV transmission cable under their bedroom floor?  After all there were lots of people at one time who objected to living under electricity pylons.

And of course magnetic radiation from high voltage pylons affects property values, apart from causing cancer
What are the health risks of living near pylons? - EMF Detection

I was hoping Wikipedia might comment on this issue - since they try to be scientifically accurate.
There is nothing immediately available - though this useful article on "Undergrounding" is interesting.
Undergrounding - Wikipedia
One thing I note is that long runs of underground cable can be problematic with AC supplies due to capacitance of the cable and other issues This is obviated by reverting to DC - which would presumably overcome the voodoo objections of proximity to magnetic fluctuations from an AC cable system. Whether anyone in the UK has the intelligence to device a mixed AC/DC system I rather doubt in the age of Boris. Maybe we might need to import German engineers?


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2020)

Shot around Brixton and elsewhere:


----------



## northeast (Jan 5, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I feel devastated by this. Like Arthur Dent being confronted by the officials warning of the hypergalactic by-pass - only minutes before Earth is due to be vapourised.
> 
> Had you studied the paperwork? The schedule of people affected is long, but patchy. And possibly now inaccurate.
> eg Young & Co Brewery regarding the pub at 123 Acre Lane.
> ...



Had a brief look at the paper work, but not the details. the project seems to have gone under the radar a little bit and now past any point that discussion can be had,  i saw nothing of these public consultations even though its going past my front door as well.


----------



## editor (Jan 5, 2020)

Yeah thanks for dumping this outside my block, you fuckers.


----------



## madolesance (Jan 5, 2020)

Hate these so much! There's a major distributor based in Josephine Avenue. Occasionally when I find the canisters littered around I collect them up and return them to the source. Hopefully they then take responsibility and recycle them.


----------



## editor (Jan 6, 2020)

Excellent stuff 








						Lambeth resident named one of ‘Top Changemakers of 2020’ for opening libraries in homeless services
					

A resident of Lambeth has been named one of the ‘Top 100 Changemakers of 2020’ by the Big Issue for her role in making literature more accessible to those who have been made homeless. Through her p…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2020)




----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2020)

Brixton/Lambeth library events

Lambeth library events for January 2020 – highlights and details Brixton Library


----------



## editor (Jan 7, 2020)

Incredibly, the 'Brixton to be renamed East Clapham' story seems to be picking up again.    😂


----------



## technical (Jan 8, 2020)

I don’t think I can reply to a message in previous autumn thread (or at least i can’t work out how to) but was in the Hand in Hand on Sunday. I liked it - it’s basically the same as before, only cosier. There’s carpet for a start (which is not typical of pub refits nowadays) - and they don’t appear to be doing food which means it’s a pub for drinkers. 

Only two real ales so doesn’t really feel like a craft beer pub.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2020)

technical said:


> I don’t think I can reply to a message in previous autumn thread (or at least i can’t work out how to) but was in the Hand in Hand on Sunday. I liked it - it’s basically the same as before, only cosier. There’s carpet for a start (which is not typical of pub refits nowadays) - and they don’t appear to be doing food which means it’s a pub for drinkers.
> 
> Only two real ales so doesn’t really feel like a craft beer pub.


But it seems that they're doing live music again?


----------



## technical (Jan 8, 2020)

No sign of it on Sunday, but given the layout is exactly the same then it’s obivously possible. 

Not that I have been a regular in there, but seemed to me the clientele was pretty much the same as before as well


----------



## theboris (Jan 8, 2020)

editor said:


> Incredibly, the 'Brixton to be renamed East Clapham' story seems to be picking up again.    😂


The reverse is often now true. I've seen lots of estate agent blurbs (not that I like to spend huge amounts of time reading them) describe homes that are clearly in SW4 as 'convenient for all that Brixton offers' etc. Obviously the word 'vibrant' is often thrown in too...


----------



## ricbake (Jan 8, 2020)

Twitter
@NormanJayMBE  Replying to  @djjjfrost
Let us not forget that #JohnnyLawes did some fantastic work during his time running the world famous #BrixtonAcademy back in the day, especially during a time when no other black man had previously held such an important position. #respecttothat
https://twitter.com/Atomicdread


Johnny Lawes who managed the Academy in the 90s pictured here with Simon Parkes who bought the Brixton Academy in 1983 for £1, Johnny died on the 7th December, the funeral was this afternoon, quite an exotic send off from the Academy.


----------



## madolesance (Jan 8, 2020)

Next new thing for the arches, Fishbowl bar.


----------



## editor (Jan 8, 2020)

madolesance said:


> Next new thing for the arches, Fishbowl bar.View attachment 195313


Can't find anything on them but they sure as hell don't sound like a 'returning business' to me.


----------



## editor (Jan 10, 2020)

Coming up - Today: Stand Up to Islamophobia – protest against Brixton anti-Islamic graffiti, 1.15pm, 10th Jan 2020


----------



## billythefish (Jan 10, 2020)

They seem to be working on the fountain in St Matthews Gardens - they've already repointed all the coping stones and seem to be lining the pool. It will be nice to see it cleaned up after so many years of collecting plastic bags and fag-ends.


----------



## Mr paulee (Jan 11, 2020)

Lots of young cos-play attired types outside Brixton Academy?
Seems be a new place opening next to it?

Anyone any ideas?


----------



## nick (Jan 12, 2020)

Yep friends came up to stay with us whilst their kid went to it.
Vocaloid or something.
Hologram singers with a backing band - Japanese.
She was clutching an "approved" light stick that had cost her £30.
Apparently the Academy had not seen fit to mention it on their hoarding - guess that if you didn't know about it already, you wouldn't be target audience

She hugely  enjoyed it, but the clips I have seen make me think it is not for those over 20


ETA
Have googled for the education of all
Hatsune Miku

*Hatsune Miku* (Japanese: 初音ミク) is the name of a Vocaloid software voicebank developed by Crypton Future Media and its official moe anthropomorph, a 16-year-old girl with long, turquoise twintails. She uses Yamaha Corporation's Vocaloid 2, Vocaloid 3, and Vocaloid 4singing synthesizing technologies. She also uses Crypton Future Media's Piapro Studio, a singing synthesizer VSTi Plugin. She was the second Vocaloid sold using the Vocaloid 2 engine and the first Japanese Vocaloid to use the Japanese version of the Vocaloid 2 engine. Her voice is modeled from Japanese voice actress Saki Fujita. Miku's personification has been marketed as a virtual idol and has performed at concerts onstage as an animated projection (rear cast projection on a specially coated glass screen)

sounds great

Guardian review


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 12, 2020)

Anyone aware of what is happening with the Josephine Avenue art festival thing? I hear it is not happening this year due to Lambeth bumping up the fees substantially


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2020)

BusLanes said:


> Anyone aware of what is happening with the Josephine Avenue art festival thing? I hear it is not happening this year due to Lambeth bumping up the fees substantially


Here: Brixton Urban Art Fair has now been permanently cancelled


----------



## xoxojelena (Jan 12, 2020)

Hi everyone,
hope you are well on this Sunday. 

I need some help if possible. Does anyone have contact email to De Kat in De Hat - steel drums soloist from in front of Iceland?
I’ve been trying to find his contact with no luck so far.

I live in the flat above Iceland. My husband and I are on the brink of being suicidal in our flat due to his daily long hour playing.
It is very repetative with a very specific frequency and our mental health has deterriorated severely in the last 4 months. We now have started to hear him when he is not there. We dread coming home to realise he is back playing. It is causing us severe stress.

Our lease ends in 9 months and we would like to stay but can’t bare living with this. It is really torture. We also can’t leave right away as we don’t have money to drop our lease. When we moved into our flat he was not there at the viewings and noise levels are OK on everything except his drum. Something with the position of our flat hits us with his sound in a way that we can’t zone it out.

We have contacted Lambeth countless times. They can’t can’t do anything as it is not loud to the level of let’s say a loud bar - but we can hear him with TV on and it goes on for hours. They know our pain, but can’t do anything as it seems.

Like I have said, we are becoming really mentally hurt and starting to have adverse health reactions, from anxiety to serious depression simply because we can’t handle it anymore. 

He was gone over xmas and is back now, it was a pleasure to live here without the sounds. We felt like we got our life back.

Problem with him versus preachers is that he does 6-8 hour sets and it is constant repetition of few same tones in a higher freque

Does anyone know him and can tell him to possibly change a location or not come here every day?

Or if you know his email I will write personally. I have nothing against him, but we are seriously living full-on sound torture day in and day out & I don’t think I can take it anymore, we are desperate.

Thank you.


----------



## Smick (Jan 12, 2020)

He’s obviously there when you are, hence your issues. Why not go down and speak to him?

I would imagine that anyone would react more positively to face to face interaction.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2020)

Some pics from the Bowie charity night at the Dogstar: 



































						In photos: David Bowie 1970s Party Night at the Brixton Dogstar, Fri 10th Jan 2020
					

On Friday night, Brixton Buzz DJs hosted another David Bowie celebration, with the sell-out show filling the Dogstar’s main room. As ever, all proceeds from the night will go to local chariti…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## xoxojelena (Jan 12, 2020)

Smick said:


> He’s obviously there when you are, hence your issues. Why not go down and speak to him?
> 
> I would imagine that anyone would react more positively to face to face interaction.



Due to too much noise and traffic there, it is not the optimal situation to speak to him in a way where the point can get across, thus either want to get an email or a phone number so we can speak in a proper setting. We are severely affected in our home. I hope it’s clear that we are not being frivolous.

We went to talk several times and he was always busy playing surrounded by passerbys and general chaos of Iceland. Also to note, at this time we also have a very physical reaction to the sound of his drums and can’t even stand being close to the noise.

Like I have noted, we are severely affected by this and would like to solve it without having to do it on the street itself with noise and 1000 passerbys.

Does anyone know if De Kat in De Hat has facebook or Instagram? I tried to find it last few weeks but nothing came up. Email or any contact point would really help us.
Thanks everyone and hope you have a lovely evening.


----------



## Smick (Jan 12, 2020)

xoxojelena said:


> Due to too much noise and traffic there, it is not the optimal situation to speak to him in a way where the point can get across, thus either want to get an email or a phone number so we can speak in a proper setting. We are severely affected in our home. I hope it’s clear that we are not being frivolous.
> 
> We went to talk several times and he was always busy playing surrounded by passerbys and general chaos of Iceland. Also to note, at this time we also have a very physical reaction to the sound of his drums and can’t even stand being close to the noise.
> 
> ...


Even go and ask him for his email address, then when you email him, he’ll remember the nice person who came down to talk to him, rather than a mail out of the blue.

Honestly, the more personally that you do this, the better his response should be. A handshake and a smile will do so much more than an email which, let’s face it, could come from anyone. Someone who wants to busk his pitch in his absence, for example.



> we also have a very physical reaction to the sound of his drums and can’t even stand being close to the noise.



You’re not going to get anything resolved if you are so emotional. You need a win-win.You want him to feel happy and you have some of your difficulties reduced.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2020)

xoxojelena said:


> Due to too much noise and traffic there, it is not the optimal situation to speak to him in a way where the point can get across, thus either want to get an email or a phone number so we can speak in a proper setting. We are severely affected in our home. I hope it’s clear that we are not being frivolous.
> 
> We went to talk several times and he was always busy playing surrounded by passerbys and general chaos of Iceland. Also to note, at this time we also have a very physical reaction to the sound of his drums and can’t even stand being close to the noise.
> 
> ...


I agree with the comments that some kind of face to face meeting would be the best starting point but I definitely understand how hearing him play all day long could drive someone up the wall. You could perhaps also write to Iceland as he's standing on what I think could be their property.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2020)

Smick said:


> Even go and ask him for his email address, then when you email him, he’ll remember the nice person who came down to talk to him, rather than a mail out of the blue.
> 
> Honestly, the more personally that you do this, the better his response should be. A handshake and a smile will do so much more than an email which, let’s face it, could come from anyone. Someone who wants to busk his pitch in his absence, for example.
> 
> ...


Agree with all the above but - realistically - I doubt if he'll happily move as it's a prime Brixton busking spot.


----------



## xoxojelena (Jan 12, 2020)

Smick said:


> Even go and ask him for his email address, then when you email him, he’ll remember the nice person who came down to talk to him, rather than a mail out of the blue.
> 
> Honestly, the more personally that you do this, the better his response should be. A handshake and a smile will do so much more than an email which, let’s face it, could come from anyone. Someone who wants to busk his pitch in his absence, for example.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your tips. My husband will attempt to speak to him this week.

I would still appreciate if anyone who knows his FB page or any other contact to forward it as well. 

Regarding being emotional, no disrespect that is downplaying a bit our experience and situation. We have mental and physical symptoms due to excessive exposure to the repetitive sounds day in and day out - bouts of anxiety, digestive issues brought on by sound stress & we are starting to hear noises that are not there non stop.

I know it is hard for people to understand this unless they have lived it, but repetitive or loud sounds from which mind can’t escape can cause mental damage.

Thank you for responding, if anyone else knows De Kat in De Hat, please let me know so we can get some release from this


----------



## xoxojelena (Jan 12, 2020)

editor said:


> Agree with all the above but - realistically - I doubt if he'll happily move as it's a prime Brixton busking spot.



This is why we wanted to write him a proper letter to explain the situation with doctors notes etc instead of just a chat face to face, as I don’t think he will take us seriously.

His sounds are unfortunately really hurting us mentally and since he does it for minimum 6 hours a day, I am borderline suicidal at some moments.


----------



## Marilla (Jan 12, 2020)

xoxojelena said:


> This is why we wanted to write him a proper letter to explain the situation with doctors notes etc instead of just a chat face to face, as I don’t think he will take us seriously.
> 
> His sounds are unfortunately really hurting us mentally and since he does it for minimum 6 hours a day, I am borderline suicidal at some moments.


 Makes sense actually. If you have doctors notes he might understand it better and don’t feel like you are just being a pain.

Hope you can find a solution for this that works both ways. Good luck!


----------



## Smick (Jan 12, 2020)

It does sound that if he could maybe move along in front of Iceland that the noise may be less intrusive. The sound is reverberating or bouncing back somehow and you’re getting the brunt of it. That’s not an unreasonable request for him to consider. He’s going to say that it is how he makes his living so he can’t stop, but if he can do move along a bit then it might solve it.

I think I’d find it very difficult to listen to continuously.

I’d also consider contacting the estate agent regulation body as it sounds like you were let this property without being made aware of all the negatives. They may be coinciding the viewings with when they know he won’t be there. You obviously wouldn’t have moved in if you had been in full knowledge of all the facts. If a feature of the property is impacting your mental health, you should be allowed to leave without penalty at the very least, and maybe even recoup some of the rent already paid.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 12, 2020)

xoxojelena said:


> This is why we wanted to write him a proper letter to explain the situation with doctors notes etc instead of just a chat face to face, as I don’t think he will take us seriously.
> 
> His sounds are unfortunately really hurting us mentally and since he does it for minimum 6 hours a day, I am borderline suicidal at some moments.



As someone who used to live in central Brixton and has dealt with noise issues I would be wary of face to face chat or handing over personal information like doctors notes in an email. This is highly personnal information.

The Councill noise team should be dealing with this. If they aren't doing the job contact your local Ward Cllr. Show them the doctors notes etc and ask them if they can't take the issue up.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2020)

Atlantic Road sign


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2020)

Would I be correct in assuming that this posh new restaurant doesn't have planning permission to stick their cocktail-shunting big wooden advert on to the narrow pavement on Coldharbour Lane?


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2020)

I hope they catch this piece of shit although the photo isn't exactly encouraging. It's a Vauxhall Zafira with a roof box. 














						Hunt for driver as teen fights for life after hit-and-run near Brockwell Park
					

The victim was mowed down on New Year's Eve




					www.mylondon.news


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2020)

Bowie mural in Brixton



















						David Bowie Brixton Mural – photos of tributes, flowers and messages left by fans, January 2020
					

Last Friday was the 4th anniversary of David Bowie’s death, and once again fans paid tribute to the Brixton-born legend by leaving tributes in central Brixton. On the same day, we held a sold…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Mr paulee (Jan 13, 2020)

editor said:


> I hope they catch this piece of shit although the photo isn't exactly encouraging. It's a Vauxhall Zafira with a roof box.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Plenty of CCTV, sure they'd have a better capture to track the individual involved.


----------



## editor (Jan 13, 2020)

Sure is rainy out there tonight!


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2020)

I've no idea why this pic of mine is so ridiculously popular on Google!


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2020)

Tad breezy out there tonight, isn't it?


----------



## editor (Jan 15, 2020)

This weekend Bush Fire Relief Fundraiser at Herne Hill’s Off The Cuff, Sat 18th & Sun 19th Jan 2020


----------



## CH1 (Jan 17, 2020)

Bad news in wider Brixton


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2020)

Next week Greenpeace host free Ocean Experience Exhibition in Brixton, Sat 25th Jan 2020


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2020)

After seeing people brazenly stealing goods from three different shops in Brixton in the last hour, I thought how it must be thoroughly dispiriting for some of the shop staff.

I certainly don't blame them not not getting involved because there's no reason why they should put themselves at risk for big businesses and bosses, but I think I'd get bloody wound up by some of the real piss takers in the independent shops, and it must add stress to what is already a shitty job.

(*I'm not referring to people who are clearly hungry/desperate/on the street here).


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 17, 2020)

editor said:


> After seeing people brazenly stealing goods from three different shops in Brixton in the last hour, I thought how it must be thoroughly dispiriting for some of the shop staff.
> 
> I certainly don't blame them not not getting involved because there's no reason why they should put themselves at risk for big businesses and bosses, but I think I'd get bloody wound up by some of the real piss takers in the independent shops, and it must add stress to what is already a shitty job.
> 
> (*I'm not referring to people who are clearly hungry/desperate/on the street here).



Food shops or all sorts?


----------



## editor (Jan 17, 2020)

BusLanes said:


> Food shops or all sorts?


Some bloke scanned in a load of stuff at Iceland, took his time to bag it up and then walked out without paying, and it's always a full-on free for all at Pret, who must suffer some of the highest losses of any coffee place, despite the stuff generally being very kind to those in need. It just must be horrible having desperation - and fuck you-ness - in your face all day


----------



## Smick (Jan 17, 2020)

editor said:


> Some bloke scanned in a load of stuff at Iceland, took his time to bag it up and then walked out without paying, and it's always a full-on free for all at Pret, who must suffer some of the highest losses of any coffee place, despite the stuff generally being very kind to those in need. It just must be horrible having desperation - and fuck you-ness - in your face all day


 Wasn’t it antisocial behaviour which led to the closure of Starbucks?
The problem has likely moved on to other outlets.
Like you say, pretty awful for someone on a retail wage. Someone in an office somewhere decides it’s ok for them to be treated like shite by miscreants because the sums add up. Then when the sums stop adding up, they close the branch and the staff lose their jobs.


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 17, 2020)

editor said:


> Some bloke scanned in a load of stuff at Iceland, took his time to bag it up and then walked out without paying, and it's always a full-on free for all at Pret, who must suffer some of the highest losses of any coffee place, despite the stuff generally being very kind to those in need. It just must be horrible having desperation - and fuck you-ness - in your face all day



For some reason I didn't even think about Pret - in hindsight it makes perfect sense given the size of the shop, till placement and location. I go to Pret near work and it's just full of office workers and not say an ordinary range of people like a supermarket.

Hopefully the local management team have trained the staff specially.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 18, 2020)

Great to be back at the Hand in Hand last night for Esme's band. The bar has truly year 2000 prices which is nice.


----------



## madolesance (Jan 18, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Great to be back at the Hand in Hand last night for Esme's band. The bar has truly year 2000 prices which is nice.


It was great to be back and those prices are dangerously cheap. Looking forward to Wassie One playing there again on the 15th Feb


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Great to be back at the Hand in Hand last night for Esme's band. The bar has truly year 2000 prices which is nice.


What kind of prices are we talking about?!!


----------



## madolesance (Jan 18, 2020)

editor said:


> What kind of prices are we talking about?!!


Guinness and a Kronenburg £6.30


----------



## editor (Jan 18, 2020)

Photos from last night at the Effra Social which was way busier than I expected!






























						In photos: packed dance floor at the Effra Social Brixton Buzz party, Fri 17th Jan 2020
					

We were back on the decks for our first show of 2020 at the Effra Social last night and had a very lively crowd in the house. Here’s some photos:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 20, 2020)

madolesance said:


> Guinness and a Kronenburg £6.30



Great prices. Makes you realise that all these pubs crying about have they have to charge £4.80 for the cheapest lager or else theyll go under are basically lying.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Great prices. Makes you realise that all these pubs crying about have they have to charge £4.80 for the cheapest lager or else theyll go under are basically lying.


That's not necessarily true. Some may have crippling rents


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2020)

Please donate what you can: Grove Adventure Playground launches crowdfunder for children’s excursion


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2020)

Catherine Williams reported missing in Brixton. 














						This page has moved - Missing People
					

Missing People offers a lifeline for the 180,000 people who run away and go missing each year. We also provide support for family and friends.




					www.missingpeople.org.uk


----------



## northeast (Jan 20, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Great prices. Makes you realise that all these pubs crying about have they have to charge £4.80 for the cheapest lager or else theyll go under are basically lying.



Sounds like great prices, although as i understand it a lot of places have the prices set by the brewery that they have deals with or who own the freehold.


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2020)

Strange how the Wanless Road sidestreet has two ruddy enormous billboards on one side!


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2020)

editor said:


> Catherine Williams reported missing in Brixton.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


She's been found in Victoria


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 21, 2020)

Join a community conversation on reducing youth violence
					






					content.govdelivery.com
				




Got this from Council. Consultation meeting about youth violence and how to deal with it:


Happy New Year!

We are looking for community members like you to join a Lambeth-wide community conversation on reducing youth violence. We want to see people come together to talk about youth violence, how it has affected them and their communities, and to talk about what change and solutions are needed.

A community conversation event will be held on the *23 January 2020*, *6 to* *9pm* at Lambeth Town Hall.

*Register here* to be at the forefront of Lambeth’s community-led approach to tackling youth violence and create a positive future for the next generation.

Best wishes, 

Cllr Mohammed Seedat

*Cabinet Member for Jobs, Skills and Community Safety*


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Join a community conversation on reducing youth violence
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's really short notice! I've just buzzed it - Lambeth invites people to join a ‘community conversation on reducing youth violence,’ Thurs 23rd Jan 2020


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 21, 2020)

editor said:


> That's really short notice! I've just buzzed it - Lambeth invites people to join a ‘community conversation on reducing youth violence,’ Thurs 23rd Jan 2020



Someone mentioned it to me a week or two back and think maybe it was on Twitter.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 22, 2020)

For information:


----------



## pbsmooth (Jan 22, 2020)

must have been done but did a double take at the hairdresser in the arches diagonally opposite dogstar. 'anti' written on hoardings and seems to be called prema. looks like something off the kings road.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jan 22, 2020)

I went to the art shop upstairs from Kingsheild the Chemist yesterday and the shelves are almost empty. I asked "Are you running the stock down?? Are you closing??" and the bloke behind the counter said "I don't know _what_ they're doing".

I really hope they don't close! I don't go in there often but I buy from there consistently.

Who else shops at the art shop?


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I went to the art shop upstairs from the Kingsheild chemist yesterday ands the shelves are almost empty. I asked "Are you running the stick down?? Are you closing??" and the bloke behind the counter said "I don't know what they're doing".
> 
> I really hope they don't close! I don't go in there often but I buy from there consistently.
> 
> Who else shops at the art shop?


I do! I chatted to the bloke about two weeks ago and they said that they were doing OK - I only asked because I noticed the lack of stock too. It would be a real shame to see them go. let me retweet my article on then now in the hope it might help keep them going









						Arts and crafts supplies around Brixton – Kingshield Chemists, Cowling & Wilcox and more
					

This biggest and best arts supply store in Brixton has to be Kingshield Chemists. This superb independent arts supply/stationery store in the centre of town is something of a hidden gem, but it&#82…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Winot (Jan 22, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I went to the art shop upstairs from the Kingsheild chemist yesterday ands the shelves are almost empty. I asked "Are you running the stick down?? Are you closing??" and the bloke behind the counter said "I don't know what they're doing".
> 
> I really hope they don't close! I don't go in there often but I buy from there consistently.
> 
> Who else shops at the art shop?



We get stuff in there now and again for the Winotettes. Noticed a distinct lack of stock last time I was in there and had the same thought as you. But that was at least 6 months ago so I guess I was too pessimistic.


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jan 22, 2020)

Oh well that reassures me a little bit...


----------



## CH1 (Jan 22, 2020)

There's a very effusive double page spread in the Property Pron section of the Standard today.
A Little Brixton House with a big personality

The location is not stated. At first I guessed possibly Effrta Parade, but it seems like the place is most likely in Merreden Street SW2 - near Archbishop's Place just past Elm Park Methodist Church, going up Brixton Hill.

The illustration is a bit bizarre, in that they ripped out the original staicase and replaced it with a bolt-together bronze staircase with no bannister rail.

Still with Brexit etc no doubt 'elf and safety couldn't give a toss anymore.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2020)

CH1 said:


> There's a very effusive double page spread in the Property Pron section of the Standard today.
> A Little Brixton House with a big personality
> 
> The location is not stated. At first I guessed possibly Effrta Parade, but it seems like the place is most likely in Merreden Street SW2 - near Archbishop's Place just past Elm Park Methodist Church, going up Brixton Hill.
> ...


I imagine it's a bit easier to create a stylish house in a small space when you've got shitloads of money for custom builds, designer products, 'recycled leather floor tiles' (say, what?)  and antique pendants etc. Mind you, this is horrible 



*What it cost*

*Original house in 2015:*£489,000
Cost of extensions and full refurbishment: £90,000
*Value of house now (estimate):* £825,000
Yeah, whatever.


----------



## CH1 (Jan 22, 2020)

editor said:


> I imagine it's a bit easier to create a stylish house in a small space when you've got shitloads of money for custom builds, designer products, 'recycled leather floor tiles' (say, what?)  and antique pendants etc. Mind you, this is horrible
> 
> View attachment 196407
> 
> ...


What excited my initial interest was the claim this house is only nine foot eight wide.
I remember a similar hoo hah about a very narrow house in Camberwell - next to Camberwell Passage I think.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2020)

Next month 














						Lambeth library events for LGBTQ+ History Month, February 2020
					

Lambeth libraries are hosting multiple events for LGBT+ History Month during February 2020, including zine and craft fairs, and a spoken word event. Here’s some highlights:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## nick (Jan 23, 2020)

ES Property pron said:
			
		

> What unites all the rooms is the characterful art and craft pieces studding every wall. “We like finding work by emerging artists and craftspeople,” says O’Donnell.
> 
> A favourite hunting ground is the *Urban Art Fair held every summer in Brixton.* Above the fireplace hangs a whimsical print by Icelandic-born artist Kristjana Williams depicting a map of east London overlaid with exotic animals and hot air balloons.



Who will tell them?


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Jan 23, 2020)

crojoe said:


> must have been done but did a double take at the hairdresser in the arches diagonally opposite dogstar. 'anti' written on hoardings and seems to be called prema. looks like something off the kings road.


He’s rocked into Nu Brixton paying £50k pa rent + vat , rates , bid etc so he’s hung his existing neighbours out to dry when they get their next rent review !! 
That’s a lot of hair to cut when your rent expenses are around £1500 per week


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2020)

Seems to be a bit of a big fire in north Brixton right now


----------



## Mr paulee (Jan 24, 2020)

Lambeth Boy said:


> He’s rocked into Nu Brixton paying £50k pa rent + vat , rates , bid etc so he’s hung his existing neighbours out to dry when they get their next rent review !!
> That’s a lot of hair to cut when your rent expenses are around £1500 per week



yep, those arches are bloody expensive.
I made enquiries but just couldn't afford it.


----------



## organicpanda (Jan 24, 2020)

Lambeth Boy said:


> He’s rocked into Nu Brixton paying £50k pa rent + vat , rates , bid etc so he’s hung his existing neighbours out to dry when they get their next rent review !!
> That’s a lot of hair to cut when your rent expenses are around £1500 per week


£60k was the original asking price, he outbid someone by £20k to get it


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2020)

Info on that fire


----------



## pbsmooth (Jan 24, 2020)

who is he? part of a bigger chain?


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Jan 24, 2020)

On their website it says they also have branches in Sydney , New York and London ( Brixton I guess ? )  I think he’s seriously over estimated the Clientele in Atlantic Road plus by agreeing that rent any of his neighbours paying the Brixton rents set a few years ago will be fuc**d on rent reviews in Nu Brixton !!


----------



## Ms T (Jan 25, 2020)

I think so too. Haircut starts at £60! And it’s not even a hairdresser I’ve heard of.

Meanwhile there’s no sign of the Portuguese butcher coming back and all the shops in Herne Hill are still empty - and seem to be subject to a possession order. Not sure what’s going on there.


----------



## blameless77 (Jan 25, 2020)

SheilaNaGig said:


> I went to the art shop upstairs from Kingsheild the Chemist yesterday and the shelves are almost empty. I asked "Are you running the stock down?? Are you closing??" and the bloke behind the counter said "I don't know _what_ they're doing".
> 
> I really hope they don't close! I don't go in there often but I buy from there consistently.
> 
> Who else shops at the art shop?




Me!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 25, 2020)

Ms T said:


> I think so too. Haircut starts at £60! And it’s not even a hairdresser I’ve heard of.
> 
> Meanwhile there’s no sign of the Portuguese butcher coming back and all the shops in Herne Hill are still empty - and seem to be subject to a possession order. Not sure what’s going on there.



Is it the one about The High Court etc.? If it is they put those on all the unoccupied arches when they took over the management of the arches. They did it to all the ones next to us (I work in an arch),in Bethnal Green.

I think it was basically The Arch Co. stating their claim/ownership of all the arches when ownership transferred from Network Rail (?).


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Jan 25, 2020)

When the refurbished ones come on the market the rents are north of £75k pa so a  unrefurbished   Arch further down Atlantic Road at £50k pa is now considered ‘ cheap ‘ in Brickers  ( Brixton to me & you ! )


----------



## Ms T (Jan 25, 2020)

spitfire said:


> Is it the one about The High Court etc.? If it is they put those on all the unoccupied arches when they took over the management of the arches. They did it to all the ones next to us (I work in an arch),in Bethnal Green.
> 
> I think it was basically The Arch Co. stating their claim/ownership of all the arches when ownership transferred from Network Rail (?).


They only just appeared and there was a. Hearing on Wednesday apparently.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 25, 2020)

Ms T said:


> I think so too. Haircut starts at £60! And it’s not even a hairdresser I’ve heard of.
> 
> Meanwhile there’s no sign of the Portuguese butcher coming back and all the shops in Herne Hill are still empty - and seem to be subject to a possession order. Not sure what’s going on there.


There was a squatters occupation notice up. Repossession notice is addressed to the occupants IIRC.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 25, 2020)

Ms T said:


> They only just appeared and there was a. Hearing on Wednesday apparently.



Ah right fair enough.


----------



## Ms T (Jan 26, 2020)

We have two massive craters in our road. There was a burst water pipe on Friday and Thames Walter came to fix it - but managed to knacker another one not far from our house when they turned the water off! It then leaked for more than 24 hours because Thames Water thought we were reporting the leak that had been fixed. So I was kept awake half the night by workmen digging up the road. Happy days!


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2020)

Local appeal 








						Friends of Windmill Gardens calls out for votes to bag a share of Tesco’s community fund
					

Friends of Windmill Gardens are bidding to bag a cash boost from the Tesco Bags of Help initiative. Tesco works with Groundwork to run its community funding scheme, which sees grants of £2,000, £1,…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jan 29, 2020)

This will definitely be interesting! Check out Posh Peter’s uniquely anarchic brand of bingo at Brixton Hootananny, Mon 3rd Feb 2020


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2020)

Brixton's most famous homophobe scum are coming under pressure

The Church of Yahawashi are inciting violence and hatred. It's time for the authorities to act. – HOPE not hate 







I enjoyed this day, mind: Brixton 1  – Twelve Tribes of Israel 0. Homophobic street preachers forced out of Windrush Square


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2020)

Some Brixton designer got in touch with me asking if I'd do a feature on his chandeliers, which were made from 'upcycled' NOS canisters. Granted they looked lovely and its great to see these pesky things being reused but at £3,000 a pop I had to refuse as I'm not into promoting luxury products to locals. But if anyone has got the kind of dosh for a NOS chandelier, I'll happily pass on the details.


----------



## madolesance (Jan 30, 2020)

This is the timber frame of the new building going up on Bellfeilds Road. Apparently it’s gonna be clad in brick that matches the Squires building and all of the timber frame will be exposed inside.


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2020)

madolesance said:


> This is the timber frame of the new building going up on Bellfeilds Road. Apparently it’s gonna be clad in brick that matches the Squires building and all of the timber frame will be exposed inside.


Well they've got loads of money to throw around, what with all their super rich clients. Maybe they'll be another exclusive bar for the elite in this building too?


----------



## Mr paulee (Jan 30, 2020)

madolesance said:


> This is the timber frame of the new building going up on Bellfeilds Road. Apparently it’s gonna be clad in brick that matches the Squires building and all of the timber frame will be exposed inside.


What's going in there?


----------



## editor (Jan 30, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> What's going in there?


Rich folks building nice things for rich folks.


----------



## madolesance (Jan 30, 2020)

editor said:


> Rich folks building nice things for rich folks.



Money is probably required for anything to be built. Who it’s for I don’t know, but the same people helped the Friends of Windmill gardens realise the creation of there new visitors centre. Should we deny the Windmill that after many years of fund raising?


----------



## northeast (Jan 31, 2020)

madolesance said:


> This is the timber frame of the new building going up on Bellfeilds Road. Apparently it’s gonna be clad in brick that matches the Squires building and all of the timber frame will be exposed inside.



Looks nice, at least not some generic office block style building clad in crap materials. Hopefully will stand test of time and still be around in years to come and will many different tenants and uses.


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2020)

madolesance said:


> Money is probably required for anything to be built. Who it’s for I don’t know, but the same people helped the Friends of Windmill gardens realise the creation of there new visitors centre. Should we deny the Windmill that after many years of fund raising?


No, they deserve the very best, but PR-pumped, press-primed, super-rich newcomers shouldn't be allowed to eclipse the more humble efforts of those locals who have been supporting the Windmill long before this lot showed up.

And as for this new build - if it's only for the benefit of the well heeled, well connected nu-Brixton mob, I couldn't give a fuck.  No doubt they'll do a few well promoted, press gathering 'community' events and then it will turn into the same exclusive bullshit as their private members bar.

And yes, I really hope I'm proved wrong, but the way they kept their super-exclusive members bar reserved for the elite suggests otherwise.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jan 31, 2020)

editor said:


> Well they've got loads of money to throw around, what with all their super rich clients. Maybe they'll be another exclusive bar for the elite in this building too?



If they are gonna build new stuff then at least spend the money and make it good stuff......


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2020)

Nanker Phelge said:


> If they are gonna build new stuff then at least spend the money and make it good stuff......


Something nice for the poor folks to look up to....


----------



## editor (Jan 31, 2020)

northeast said:


> Looks nice, at least not some generic office block style building clad in crap materials. Hopefully will stand test of time and still be around in years to come and will many different tenants and uses.


Looks like any other nondescript modern office  development to me





But there will be an exclusive bar there, thank heavens! And terraces so you can look down at the ordinary folks below.


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2020)

New vid


----------



## BakeRecords (Feb 1, 2020)

I really don't think Brixton needs yet another pub, but according to Squire, it's just a "nice to have" to subsidise the rent for the start ups that will occupy the offices above. I can't say I'm looking forward to having it on my doorstep.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 2, 2020)

On a totally different tack from normal, I was shocked and taken aback this afternoon en route to Lidl to see this amazing piece on offer at the British Heart Foundation shop in Acre Lane.

I do actually have a harmonium at home - a smaller device which I inherited from my maternal grandparents. But it doesn't work very well as the bellows are perished.
This Canadian harmonium, which BHF have on Ebay really gives me a buzz. Is there a higher order of trainspotters who feel attracted to harmoniums?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 3, 2020)

CH1 said:


> On a totally different tack from normal, I was shocked and taken aback this afternoon en route to Lidl to see this amazing piece on offer at the British Heart Foundation shop in Acre Lane.
> View attachment 197450
> I do actually have a harmonium at home - a smaller device which I inherited from my maternal grandparents. But it doesn't work very well as the bellows are perished.
> This Canadian harmonium, which BHF have on Ebay really gives me a buzz. Is there a higher order of trainspotters who feel attracted to harmoniums?



would have been at home in the Canterbury


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2020)

Clothes swap in Brixton 









						Extinction Rebellion kids’ clothes swap, Sun 9th Feb at Effraspace Brixton
					

Extinction Rebellion’s Give and Take event at Brixton Effraspace this Sunday lets you donate and take away kids clothes for free.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2020)

Tube hassle upcoming Longer journey times from Brixton tube expected as escalator maintenance starts on February 14th Feb 2020


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2020)

Gresham Road and 'The Edge'


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2020)

Art news Maybelle Peters wins 2020 Womxn of Colour Art Award from 198 Contemporary Arts and Learning

...and library news: Listing of Lambeth library events for LGBTQ+ History Month, February 2020


----------



## MissL (Feb 7, 2020)

Soho House opening in Brixton this year? Anyone know anything about this?


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2020)

MissL said:


> Soho House opening in Brixton this year? Anyone know anything about this?


They were supposed to open in 2016









						Soho House to launch Fox Bar: an upmarket late night Brixton drinking den
					

The colonisation of Brixton as a new playpen for the cash-rich continues with the news that the elitist Soho House will be opening a US themed drinking den in Brixton.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## shakespearegirl (Feb 7, 2020)

MissL said:


> Soho House opening in Brixton this year? Anyone know anything about this?



Nooooooooooo! Soho house is the absolute bastion of media twattery.

 I was talking to someone who works in the Amsterdam one earlier this week who said the management company isn’t doing well and this is trickling down into the individual houses and staff morale is very low.


----------



## MissL (Feb 7, 2020)

I thought they did open that and then closed it. This is different I think. A bigger thing.


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2020)

shakespearegirl said:


> Nooooooooooo! Soho house is the absolute bastion of media twattery.
> 
> I was talking to someone who works in the Amsterdam one earlier this week who said the management company isn’t doing well and this is trickling down into the individual houses and staff morale is very low.


Does Brixton need another divisive, private members, poor-people repelling exclusive members' club? In fact, I'd argue it doesn't need any.


----------



## Mr paulee (Feb 7, 2020)

editor said:


> Does Brixton need another divisive, private members, poor-people repelling exclusive members' club? In fact, I'd argue it doesn't need any.



They want the Dogstar building iirc


----------



## editor (Feb 7, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> They want the Dogstar building iirc


They've just spent (by their standards) a fair bit of cash doing up the place and improving some bits of the PA, so I'd be surprised if they're moving in anytime soon, although it wouldn't surprise me.  Losing the Dog to a wanky exclusive private club really would be the death knell of Brixton.


----------



## MissL (Feb 7, 2020)

i was speaking to someone the other day who reckons their friend is working on the architectural design for it. let me see if i can find out more... the only thing i've been able to find online is this:


----------



## northeast (Feb 7, 2020)

The new extension by the architecture firm would seem obvious place. Let's hope it's just some daft rumours


----------



## CH1 (Feb 8, 2020)

Was just watching Mary Beard's programme Front Row Late on BBC2.
As an interlude she popped down to Nitin Sawhney's studio in Brixton  for a discussion on death - and how he produced an album in response to the death of his father.
I didn't know there was a studio at 43-45 Tunstall Road that he uses - the Dairy Studios.
But it does rather explain how the David Bowie mural in Tunstall Road became a shrine.


----------



## xoxojelena (Feb 8, 2020)

Major police happenings tonight around midnight on Brixton road after a short brawl and suspect running away. Area is closed off, ambulance and several police cars & vans were at the scene. Not sure what happened fully, but seems to also be connected to the off licence on the corner across from natwest, as it seems people were going in and out from there. Anyone knows what happened?


----------



## BakeRecords (Feb 8, 2020)

northeast said:


> The new extension by the architecture firm would seem obvious place. Let's hope it's just some daft rumours



Christ, I hope not. If I'm going to have a swank bar dumped on my doorstep, I'd at least like to have the option of going in.  Planning for the extension states:

26    Customers are not permitted on the "flexible" restaurant or bar unit (use class A3/A4) other than within the following times: 

08:00 Hours to 23:00 Hours - Monday through to Thursday. 
08:00 Hours to 23:00 Hours - Fridays and Saturdays. 
10:00 Hours to 21:00 Hours - Sundays, Bank Holidays or Public Holidays. 

I'm not sure whether their members would fancy being kicked out at 11pm, but no doubt Lambeth would give them permission to extend the hours.


----------



## Manter (Feb 8, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Was just watching Mary Beard's programme Front Row Late on BBC2.
> As an interlude she popped down to Nitin Sawhney's studio in Brixton  for a discussion on death - and how he produced an album in response to the death of his father.
> I didn't know there was a studio at 43-45 Tunstall Road that he uses - the Dairy Studios.
> But it does rather explain how the David Bowie mural in Tunstall Road became a shrine.


I used to get my hair cut in there


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2020)

BakeRecords said:


> I'm not sure whether their members would fancy being kicked out at 11pm, but no doubt Lambeth would give them permission to extend the hours.


Extended license for nu-Brixton business, you say? Consider it done!

*sound of rubber stamp on paper


----------



## Rushy (Feb 8, 2020)

Manter said:


> I used to get my hair cut in there


 In the recording studio?


----------



## Manter (Feb 8, 2020)

Rushy said:


> In the recording studio?


----------



## rlw (Feb 8, 2020)

I’m not sure the centre of Brixton can handle another “significantly larger scheme”, although it’s not the most beautiful building...









						Derwent London buys Blue Star House in Brixton for £38m
					

Derwent London has exchanged contracts to buy Blue Star House in Brixton for £38m from Lancedrum, a subsidiary of Ireland-based Tubize.




					www.propertyweek.com


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 8, 2020)

CH1 said:


> On a totally different tack from normal, I was shocked and taken aback this afternoon en route to Lidl to see this amazing piece on offer at the British Heart Foundation shop in Acre Lane.
> View attachment 197450
> I do actually have a harmonium at home - a smaller device which I inherited from my maternal grandparents. But it doesn't work very well as the bellows are perished.
> This Canadian harmonium, which BHF have on Ebay really gives me a buzz. Is there a higher order of trainspotters who feel attracted to harmoniums?



could we buy it for a certain urbanite?

or would that be pandamonium?


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2020)

rlw said:


> I’m not sure the centre of Brixton can handle another “significantly larger scheme”, although it’s not the most beautiful building...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"With its excellent connectivity to the West End, we see this as an exciting addition to our substantial development pipeline....”

Say, what?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 8, 2020)

I need recommendations for a stylish haircut in Brixton/Hernehill ish areas. (Would only consider elsewhere if they specialise in dykey looks)

My lovely camp spanish hairdresser has packed his bags and left! Fucking Brexit, I am bereft! He has been doing various stylish combinations of 'femme at the front / butch at the back' the last 17years or more. Currently have a mohi sort of thing he was not keen on doing 'no you will look like Leah DeLaria'. I've been very faithful to him, following him through 3 Soho salons, so this is worse than starting dating again. How do I find someone I like and who I can trust not to make me look like a frump? and not cost a fortune...  help.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 9, 2020)

Some notes from last Brixton Neighborhood Forum end of January
A lot of consultation is coming up:

Three main topics.

Brixton Central SPD ( Supplementary Planning Document)

Brixton Liveable Neighborhood update.

Good Growth Fund: project outline

*Brixton Central SPD*

Several Regeneration officers attended.

imo the Good Growth Fund project and Brixton Central SPD overlap.

Background: Some years ago a Brixton Masterplan was consulted on and finished. This was look at Brixton as a whole and guide future development.

Out of this came later the Brixton SPD which carries a lot of weight in planning terms.

( There was controversy over the consultation on this as officers wanted to demolish the Rec. After public outcry they failed and the Rec is protected in the Brixton SPD)

This new SPD for the Brixton Central site covers four sites:


International House
Pop site
The Hondo owned site between arches
Popes road and station area

International House and Pop site are owned by Council.

Officers say they will start consulting on this soon.

Why there needs to be another SPD is not clear to me.



*Good Growth Fund: Project outline*

This project covers Brixton Station Road, The Rec, International House, Beehive Place.

Outcomes are:


Public Realm and Market Improvement on Brixton Station road
New shop fronts for Council owned shops under the Rec
Rec conourse integration and activation
Using unused space in Rec by Beehive Space for workspace
International House

Design work will take place this year on these five projects.

This will be funded by £4 million from Mayor of London ( Good Growth fund), the Council and private sector.

International House has already been converted into an affordable workspace.

A design team is being put together for these projects. To be finished by the end of the year.

*Brixton Liveable Neighborhood*

This is ongoing project. ( Ive posted this section on the Brixton Liveable Neighborhood thread. 









						Brixton Liveable Neighbourhood - improvements for pedestrians and cyclists
					

My view is that as a basic principle all parking should be chargable - all of those of us who walk, or even take a taxi home from, supermarkets with parking are effectively subsidising those who drive there and paying higher prices.  Parking is not free to provide.  However, I'm not there is...




					www.urban75.net
				



)
Next stage of consultation begins soon.

The project is going to recruit five local people to help.

There is going to be a lot more face to face consultation. Visits to business etc. *Going to people on their terms/ catch people where they already are"

The Brixton Liveable Neighborhood has been divided into different areas. Consultation will be done in these areas. Loughborough Junction will have consultation specific to it for example.

A new Commonplace website will come out soon. I think this is it:









						Check out Lambeth Council’s ideas for healthier and safer streets
					

Have your say on healther and safer streets in Brixton




					brixtonstreets.commonplace.is
				




.............................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................................


Comments from me.

Im wary of this new Brixton Central SPD for the following reasone:

Council I think want to start working up plans for the International House / Pop site. I did say I as the Council is getting all this money from the Mayor ( Good Growth Fund , Creative Enterprise Zone) to imporve Brixton for ordinary people it should not five years hence doa deal with a developer to sell off International house and the Pop site. Given that gentrification / people being priced out is a big issue Council should retainn ownership of sites and buildings it owns.

I rather conerned "consultation" will be Regeneration officers pushing the deal they want. Which they wont be upfront about.

The workshop space in the Rec. Ive seen the space. Its on the Beehive place end of the Rec. It is an empty concrete shell. Probably designed for a retail unit for the now abandoned Hollamby plan to demolish and rebuild Brixton. Council are exploring idea of a technology / science workspace that will also encourage local young people to take an interest in this area. So education is supposed to be big part of it. They were going to get Makerversity ( Makerversity - the home for startup maker businesses ) to do it. But they for unexplained reasons pulled out. Council are looking for a new provider to run it. Say that a few people from Makerversity are still interested.

Ive also visited Makerversity. An interesting project.

My concerns are by the time its finished original aspirations will get watered down. Officers say any organisation that manages space will Service Level Agreement.

What happened to Pop site makes me concerned that Council haven't learnt any lessons from how that ended up.

Brixton Liveable Neighborhood. Looks like Council is going to try to make sure consultation is not jsut about central Brixton. Concerns were still raised what its really about ( road closures/ stopping car use or making area "liveable" in general sense) and raising people's expectation and then not following them up.


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2020)

*I moved the Nour posts to the dedicated thread here Nour Cash & Carry in Brixton Market under threat


----------



## editor (Feb 10, 2020)

Some may find this interesting. Possibly.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2020)

Great cause but perhaps the intro is a tad over dramatic..


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2020)

Feedback invited Brixton Liveable Neighbourhood wants your feedback on how your streets could be improved


----------



## Rushy (Feb 11, 2020)

I'd not seen the proposed Cherry Groce memorial before. This photomontage shows it with the recent memorial for African and Caribbean service men and women in the background.
Rush Common consent was granted today. Main planning application decision is due in March. More photos in the application documents here.


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2020)

Brixton seven years ago, before gentrification really bit hard.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 11, 2020)

Rushy said:


> I'd not seen the proposed Cherry Groce memorial before. This photomontage shows it with the recent memorial for African and Caribbean service men and women in the background.
> Rush Common consent was granted today. Main planning application decision is due in March. More photos in the application documents here.
> 
> View attachment 198258



I do find it odd that the main report on the planning link is by an officer.

Normally with planning issues the person/ business/group puts in a document about the proposal and the reasoning behined it.

Im still not clear who is behind this application or why they think this memorial is needed. What it is supposed to signify.

What is it about? Police violence? A riot in response to it? Valid issues but I would like to know what it is supposed to represent. The riot after the shooting was a big riot. 

See Brixton Society say there should be more on the memorial about what its for.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> See Brixton Society say there should be more on the memorial about what its for.


I completely agree.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 12, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I do find it odd that the main report on the planning link is by an officer.
> 
> Normally with planning issues the person/ business/group puts in a document about the proposal and the reasoning behined it.
> 
> ...


Are you possibly confusing the Rush Common Application (which has been decided and includes the usual officer's delegated report detailing how the decision was arrived at) with the Full Planning Approval (yet to be approved)? I linked to both applications - that's possibly not very clear. That said, neither appears to have any supporting documents such as a design and access statement which would normally provide the answers to the questions you are asking.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2020)

Get your bike fixed for free!








						Get your bike fixed up for free – Dr Bike check-ups in Brixton and Lambeth, Feb/March 2020
					

The good folks at Dr Bike will be out and about and repairing bicycles in Lambeth over the coming months, and we’ve updated our list of their events taking place in March 2020.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Marty1 (Feb 13, 2020)

Taylor Swift was in Brixton for a surprise turn up for the NME awards yesterday.









						Taylor Swift Rocks Pinstripe Short Suit at 2020 NME Awards: See the Sleek Look
					

Taylor Swift made a surprise appearance at the 2020 NME Awards on Wednesday (Feb. 12) at O2 Academy Brixton in London, and did so in style.




					www.billboard.com


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2020)

Some Lambeth guff:


Dear friend,  
Can you help us to fill Lambeth with peace, love and unity tomorrow?
We all know a friend, colleague or a neighbour that helps to make our community special, maybe by always lending a helping hand in work, volunteering for a local charity, mentoring young people or serving with a smile in your favourite coffee shop. They’re the people who make us *#LoveLambeth,* but they don’t always get the recognition they deserve
We want you to join us in *celebrating the people who you think deserve recognition and love for what they do*, and to encourage your friends, family and colleagues to do the same by following these three simple steps:​*Step 1: Love*
Do something to celebrate a person, place or organisation that makes you #LoveLambeth​*Step 2: Share *
Make them feel extra-special by sharing your appreciation on Facebook, Twitter, Instagram or whatever social network you use, with the hashtag #LoveLambeth​*Step 3: Nominate *
Spread the love by nominating someone you know to do the same!  
We've got a few surprises of our own for some very special people, follow us at @Lambeth_Council on Twitter to be the first to see!
With love,  
The #LoveLambeth team  
Love.lambeth.gov.uk ​


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2020)

MASSIVE queues at Brixton tube this morning


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2020)

The full horror of Brixton tube this morning Brixton tube mayhem: morning commuters stand in huge queues as escalator repair begins


----------



## technical (Feb 14, 2020)

They’ve also completely borked the business of the nice blokes that run the kiosk inside the station as once you’re down the steps they won’t let you through barriers to buy anything without going back outside and round.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2020)

In case anyone missed it,  “managed queuing system” runs till 10am every morning, and there's be no entry permitted to Brixton tube from 16:30 until 19:30 every Monday to Friday.


----------



## Mr paulee (Feb 14, 2020)

I am not TFL's biggest fan, but they have given people plenty of notice about this work and the queue system, not sure what else they could've done tbh.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> I am not TFL's biggest fan, but they have given people plenty of notice about this work and the queue system, not sure what else they could've done tbh.


The station must already be running over capacity given the immense growth in visitors/tourists/city boy flat buyers etc., but the station does seem to have more downtime than many others.


----------



## Mr paulee (Feb 14, 2020)

It's the quickest line and very frequent, especially in the mornings when trains leave what every 60 secs? End of the line, should be able to get a seat etc so bound to be popular.

I would be very interested to know what TFL see as capacity for Brixton at peak times.


----------



## technical (Feb 14, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> I am not TFL's biggest fan, but they have given people plenty of notice about this work and the queue system, not sure what else they could've done tbh.



Wouldn’t disagree but don’t see why they need rigid  barriers inside station - worked fine with previous system during last round of repairs to escalators


----------



## catriona (Feb 14, 2020)

Spotted today at Loughborough Junction


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2020)

Some pics 


















						In photos: No entry to Brixton tube station every weekday evening from 4.30pm – 7.30pm till ‘early March 2020’
					

As a result of ongoing escalator maintenance, TfL is stopping passengers entering Brixton tube station between 16:30 until 19:30 every Monday to Friday. Today was the first day of the works, so we …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 14, 2020)

editor said:


> The full horror of Brixton tube this morning Brixton tube mayhem: morning commuters stand in huge queues as escalator repair begins


so thats why my bus was so crowded - I wondered what was going on.


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> so thats why my bus was so crowded - I wondered what was going on.


It's going on till 'early March' too.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2020)

Tidy! 














						Brixton on the Welsh language tube map: Maenbrics on the Fictoria line
					

Inspired by his job on the Ffestiniog & Welsh Highland Railways in Snowdonia, Brummie David Smith decided to draw up a Welsh language version of London’s iconic tube map.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## northeast (Feb 15, 2020)

Looks like Joy in Brixton has closed down again after relocating from coldharbour lane few years back.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 15, 2020)

I've been sent an email about this just incase anyone is interested:


> I am writing to you as you are registered on the Lambeth Council planning consultation database.
> 
> You will be aware that the council wrote to you on the 31 January 2020 to inform you of the consultation on the Draft Revised Local Plan, 2020 (Regulation 19 Publication version), which is open for comment between 31 January and 13 March 2020.
> 
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 16, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> I've been sent an email about this just incase anyone is interested:



The updating of the Local Plan consultation is statutory before it goes to the Planning Inspector for agreement. The grounds to criticise the draft revised Local Plan are limited at this stage.

In LJ gone through the LJ section and don't agree it protects the land Grove Adventure playground site. Despite Loughborough Neighborhood forum providing the Council with wording to do this before this last statutory consultation.

Trying to work out how to put in legitimate concerns on Council wording now.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 16, 2020)

editor said:


> Some Lambeth guff:
> 
> 
> Dear friend,
> ...



I find this kind of thing from Lambeth really annoying.

I was at a local community meeting last week. A certain Labour Cllr told residents present ( who put in a lot of voluntary time in the area for its benefit) that they were the "same" people who always complain and are not "representative" of the local commuity.

I think the Council would do better to start at home. Educate Cllrs to treat those who engage with Council and do voluntary work with respect.

Not treat them as unreprentative trouble makers.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2020)

There's a BT broadband outage affecting part of Brixton (myself included) - engineers say it users should be back online by Monday evening.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2020)

Some pics from Fri night at the Hoot
























						In photos: Friday night at Brixton’s Hootananny – live music, DJs and pool, Feb 2020
					

There was a feast of funk, food and good times at Brixton’s Hootananny on Friday night, with the Church Of Love crew celebrating their fourth birthday. Here’s some photos from the night…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				




And Sat at the Dogstar
























						In photos: Queen Bitch club night at the Brixton Dogstar, Sat 15th Feb 2020
					

The Queen Bitch crew were back at the Dogstar with their monthly LGBTQ+ friendly night themed as ‘post-Valentine’s break up’ event. There was a big crowd in the house,dancing to a fun o…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Mr paulee (Feb 18, 2020)

aimed at over 65's.
This is a good idea.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2020)

Another traffic death on Brixton Hill caused by some scumbag at the wheel.


----------



## editor (Feb 20, 2020)

Stormy skies


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 21, 2020)

editor said:


> Another traffic death on Brixton Hill caused by some scumbag at the wheel.




Is anyone locally working on this? I had a look on Twitter today and there seem to be couple of very angry local residents who say they've tried to raise it with BH Labour councillors with no success. The Greens looked interested this time last year when something similar happened.

I'm not clear what can be done, to be fair but am interested in helping doing something if someone has some ideas.


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 21, 2020)

I would like to extend my condolences to the family and friends of the late *Anisha Vidal-Garner* who was killed in this shocking incident (which was witnessed by some of her friends).

As in the case of *Aaron Blackwood Jones'* killing of *Celia Ines Betrouni* in a similar incident on Brixton Hill, a few hundred metres away at the junction with New Park Road just over a year earlier, I suspect that it will not be long before the Metropolitan Police are able to release the details of the person(s) whom they believe can assist them with their enquiries into this killing.



> _"A short while earlier, police signalled for the car to stop and it failed to do so, and instead it "sped off".
> 
> After hitting the woman, the car did not stop at the scene. It was later found abandoned nearby and the occupants have still not been found."_



Sadly, I doubt that Lambeth's councillors will be able to do much about this sort of reckless criminal behaviour.




*If anyone knows who was in the black Mercedes-Benz C-Class car that struck Anisha Vidal-Garner on Brixton Hill outside the Nisa Local supermarket, opposite the junction with Arodene Road, at a speed of 60mph-70mph at approximately 9.45pm on Wednesday 19 February 2020, killing her instantly, please notify the Metropolitan Police immediately.*


----------



## Mr paulee (Feb 22, 2020)

so much CCTV on brixton hill, confident this driver will be caught.


----------



## twistedAM (Feb 22, 2020)

Just had a message from Anisha’s friend who was with her on the night - they had been on their way to see a band. I can’t even begin to imagine what the lad is going through. So, so awful for all concerned. 
That strip really needs another traffic light put in or something.


----------



## Mr paulee (Feb 22, 2020)

Man charged in connection with fatal collision in Brixton Hill
					

A man has been charged with three offences in relation to a fatal road traffic collision in Brixton Hill.




					news.met.police.uk


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> Man charged in connection with fatal collision in Brixton Hill
> 
> 
> A man has been charged with three offences in relation to a fatal road traffic collision in Brixton Hill.
> ...


Let's hope they throw the book at the scumbag. 


> A man has been charged with causing the death of a woman who was hit by a car during a police pursuit.
> 
> Anisha Vidal-Garner, 20, from Epping, Essex, died at the scene of the crash in Brixton Hill, south London, on Wednesday night.
> 
> ...


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 24, 2020)

This email I just got may interest some.


----------



## theboris (Feb 24, 2020)

xsunnysuex said:


> This email I just got may interest some.
> 
> View attachment 199646


It's true, no crush at the tube this morning


----------



## CH1 (Feb 24, 2020)

This just came in on my email

_A new telecoms provider, G.Network, is planning to install new fibre broadband throughout Lambeth in 2020, starting with Coldharbour and Brixton Hill. 

As part of this expansion plan, G.Network are hosting a drop in event next Tuesday, March 3 between 12pm and 8pm at 
Lambeth Town Hall for residents and businesses.

At the event G.Network will be sharing the current upgrade plans for each ward as well as answering any questions around the installation process.

When is it? Drop in event hosted on the 3rd March between 12pm and 8pm - no need to book.
Where is it? Lambeth Town Hall, Brixton, London, SW2 1RW.

What can I expect at the event?
Find out more about the installation process and when this will be coming to your street.
Understand more about full fibre broadband and the differences between full fibre and existing copper cabling.

Register your interest with G.Network so that you can be kept up to date with the roll out plans._

Thank you,
Lambeth Communications Team

source: _info@email.lambeth.gov.uk_

So anyone know what GNetwork is, and how did they manage to get the council to advertise them?
They are definitely about - I saw this guy outside my place eyeing things up a few weeks ago, and thinking it was one of those dodgy estate agents who offer cash for your home I went out and asked what he was doing. He said they were surveying for a new cable network. installation in the street I told him I had Videotron installed, then disconnected back in the 1990s and he said, well its pretty much the same thing if you ask me.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 24, 2020)

CH1 said:


> This just came in on my email
> 
> _A new telecoms provider, G.Network, is planning to install new fibre broadband throughout Lambeth in 2020, starting with Coldharbour and Brixton Hill.
> 
> ...


Regading G,.Network, I don't think they will be trading as "ethical". If you delve back a year and a few months they had a number of Luxembourg directors - which to me suggests Amazon-style tax games. There was a trade journal article here: £60m for G.Networks Build of 1Gbps Broadband to 120,000 in London UPDATE - ISPreview UK


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2020)

CH1 said:


> This just came in on my email
> 
> _A new telecoms provider, G.Network, is planning to install new fibre broadband throughout Lambeth in 2020, starting with Coldharbour and Brixton Hill.
> 
> ...


I was surprised to see this advert in my inbox too. 



> London focused UK ISP G.Networks and their investment partner Albion Capital have closed a new deal, which will result in Cube Infrastructure Managers (Cube IM) providing an “initial” £60m of additional funding to help roll-out FTTP “ultra-fast broadband” to serve 120,000 premises (“businesses and residents“)...
> 
> Nevertheless the ISP has still managed to bag another £60m of private investment via the Cube Infrastructure Fund II (Cube II) to help them “provide FTTP connectivity to more than 120,000 premises across London.” Interestingly the announcement also mentions residential connections for the first time.











						£60m for G.Networks Build of 1Gbps Broadband to 120,000 in London UPDATE
					

London focused UK ISP G.Networks and their investment partner Albion Capital have closed a new deal, which will result in Cube Infrastructure Managers (Cube IM)




					www.ispreview.co.uk


----------



## nick (Feb 24, 2020)

Broadband on Brixton Hill is abysmal.

If this blog has any truth to it - they may find cabling the hill easier than imagined since it claims that Virgin have already done it and then forgotten about it.

There is also an old thread here:


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 24, 2020)

Never heard of them - but they are largely funded and controlled, it seems, by an infrastructure fund based in Luxembourg


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 24, 2020)

I have also now got the email


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 24, 2020)

CH1 said:


> This just came in on my email
> 
> _A new telecoms provider, G.Network, is planning to install new fibre broadband throughout Lambeth in 2020, starting with Coldharbour and Brixton Hill.
> 
> ...



I must say I was not pleased to get this email. Im signed up to receive Lambeth Council information.

I dont like getting advertising for private companies in my email inbox.

I thought it might be some kind of of social enterprise or Coop. But as you have shown its just the typical capitalist business.

Shows how New Labour this Council are that they think its ok to promote this business.

I use the  Phone Coop btw.


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 24, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I must say I was not pleased to get this email. Im signed up to receive Lambeth Council information.
> 
> I dont like getting advertising for private companies in my email inbox.
> 
> ...



So do we. They're nice but we had to report a fault recently and it took them 2.5 weeks to resolve so we're a bit pissed off as no internet.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 24, 2020)

BusLanes said:


> So do we. They're nice but we had to report a fault recently and it took them 2.5 weeks to resolve so we're a bit pissed off as no internet.



I agree they are nice when Ive had a problem. But its hard to get it solved.

In my case the line outside my house is so old when it rains I get faults. The line outside comes under BT Openreach. That is the way it works.

They  should reallly imo replace the whole cable. All they do is patch it up. Ive had not internet twice this winter. BT Openreach have patched it up twice.

What is worse is that Phone Coop cant send their workers. Outside it comes under BT. Who are shit.

The internet and landline infrastructure in this country is antiquated and not up to standard. Im sure the copper cable outsided my house hs been in place for decades.


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 24, 2020)

We had a similar situation. The only take away I have is to call during the weekdays as they're much more able to problem solve with BT Openreach than they are after hours/weekend


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 24, 2020)

BusLanes said:


> We had a similar situation. The only take away I have is to call during the weekdays as they're much more able to problem solve with BT Openreach than they are after hours/weekend



The other thing is if you report a fault as it has to go to BT Openreach I have to agree if Openreach find fault on my side then BT will charge me.

It's bonkers.

The BT engineer who came to see me first time said there was fault outside ( water getting into cable) and fault in wiring just inside my window. He fixed both but told me he would not report the one inside my window as BT would charge me for it. Despite it being really old connection box probably put in before privatisation.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 24, 2020)

CH1 said:


> So anyone know what GNetwork is, and how did they manage to get the council to advertise them?
> They are definitely about - I saw this guy outside my place eyeing things up a few weeks ago, and thinking it was one of those dodgy estate agents who offer cash for your home I went out and asked what he was doing. He said they were surveying for a new cable network. installation in the street I told him I had Videotron installed, then disconnected back in the 1990s and he said, well its pretty much the same thing if you ask me.


Is it related to that there Gmail/Google gang?

Was Videotron related to/ before NTL? i've still got a ntl email address - its retro now so some youngster told me.


----------



## Big Bertha (Feb 25, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I agree they are nice when Ive had a problem. But its hard to get it solved.
> 
> In my case the line outside my house is so old when it rains I get faults. The line outside comes under BT Openreach. That is the way it works.
> 
> ...


Imagine how bad it would be if BT hadn’t been privatised!


----------



## organicpanda (Feb 25, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> Imagine how bad it would be if BT hadn’t been privatised!


Seriously? after 36 years of BT being a privately owned company and you indulge in whataboutery. Try doing some research before coming out with Tory drivel


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2020)

Coming up The wonderful Brixton Bookjam returns to Brixton Hootananny on Mon 2nd March 2020 – admission free


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 25, 2020)

On train outta Peckham Rye....grrrr....I've asked Southern to clean if off....


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2020)

Photos and vid from an interestig gig at Jamm on Sunday 











						In photos: A Sardinian beatboxing harmonica player, reggae and art at Brixton Jamm, Sun 23rd Feb 2020
					

There was an interesting line-up of acts Brixton Jamm on Sunday, with our stand out being the performance by Moses, a Sardinian beatboxing harmonica player. Here’s some photos from the gig:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2020)

Nanker Phelge said:


> On train outta Peckham Rye....grrrr....I've asked Southern to clean if off....


Don't you just wish you'd caught the scrote writing that in the act?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 25, 2020)

editor said:


> Don't you just wish you'd caught the scrote writing that in the act?



I would have loved to help him re-home his sharpie....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Feb 25, 2020)

or hers, of course....


----------



## Winot (Feb 25, 2020)

nick said:


> Broadband on Brixton Hill is abysmal.
> 
> If this blog has any truth to it - they may find cabling the hill easier than imagined since it claims that Virgin have already done it and then forgotten about it.
> 
> There is also an old thread here:



We are bottom of Brixton Hill and are on a Hyperoptic trial which is giving a stable 1GBps. A dream after crap Virgin followed by crap BT Infinity.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 25, 2020)

Winot said:


> We are bottom of Brixton Hill and are on a Hyperoptic trial which is giving a stable 1GBps. A dream after crap Virgin followed by crap BT Infinity.


Doesn't that make your TV and laptop explode?


----------



## Winot (Feb 25, 2020)

Rushy said:


> Doesn't that make your TV and laptop explode?



No but the programmes are all too quick. You have to record them and then replay at half speed.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 25, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> Is it related to that there Gmail/Google gang?
> 
> Was Videotron related to/ before NTL? i've still got a ntl email address - its retro now so some youngster told me.


Gmail is nothing to do with G Network. Gmail is webmail provided by Google.
G Network is a new fibre optic cable internet supplier.
It appears that they operate, or will operate,  in central London and parts of Lambwth.
As far as I can see their offer is ultra fast broadband without phone or cable TV.
Their pirces advertise on their website range from 30 tom 60 pounds per months depending on speed.








						G.Network | 100% Full Fibre Broadband | Prices from £22pm
					

Get full fibre broadband with G.Network. With us, you will get 100mbps all the way to 10gbs with our ultrafast, reliable broadband. Find your fibre speed now!




					www.g.network
				




Presumably designed for people who don't want a landline, but are into gaming or HD TV delivered on the internet, such as Amazon Prime, Netflix etc.


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2020)

Lambeth answered my tweet


----------



## Big Bertha (Feb 26, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Gmail is nothing to do with G Network. Gmail is webmail provided by Google.
> G Network is a new fibre optic cable internet supplier.
> It appears that they operate, or will operate,  in central London and parts of Lambwth.
> As far as I can see their offer is ultra fast broadband without phone or cable TV.
> ...


If I can switch from virgin then that’s great!


----------



## CH1 (Feb 26, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> If I can switch from virgin then that’s great!


Why don't you go to their presentation at the Town Hall then?
You can get it from the horses mouth.


----------



## Big Bertha (Feb 26, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Why don't you go to their presentation at the Town Hall then?
> You can get it from the horses mouth.


Not that interested tbh


----------



## editor (Feb 26, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> Not that interested tbh


So you#re just looking for a reaction here?


----------



## Big Bertha (Feb 26, 2020)

editor said:


> So you#re just looking for a reaction here?


No. Am interested in getting a decent broadband service but not interested in going and listening to a presentation on when it will be available.

is that ok?


----------



## CH1 (Feb 26, 2020)

Winot said:


> We are bottom of Brixton Hill and are on a Hyperoptic trial which is giving a stable 1GBps. A dream after crap Virgin followed by crap BT Infinity.


Looks like Hyperoptic is pretty much the same service as G.Network - that is fast internet only with no bundle.
So did you keep your old landline or Virgin landline - dropped down to either phone only, or phone and TV package?

Just asking. I don't have a mobile at the moment, but could imagine it might be better for me to have either Hyperoptic or G.Network for internet and a mobile - cutting out the landline.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 26, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> Is it related to that there Gmail/Google gang?
> 
> Was Videotron related to/ before NTL? i've still got a ntl email address - its retro now so some youngster told me.


Forgot to answer your question about Videotron.
They were one of six (I think) cable TV companies which the government chose to provide cable TV in the UK.
When they did it various companies put in bids for areas - like rail privatisation, or indeed the founding of ITV in the 50s. Remember, Granda, Yorkshire TV, Anglia etc.?

For some reason Lambeth - and Southwark I think ended up with Videotron.
Wimbledon and Croydon had United Artists I seem to recall.

The come-on to get cable customers was to offer cheaper than BT phone charges bundled with rip-off boxing and soccer packages. (I don't remember opera and ballet).

That was about 1994. Come 2000 or even before it turned out that the franchises were not sufficiently profitable, and some including Videotron were bought out/merged into NTL.

There was a further consolidation in 2006 when the remaining independent cable company Telewest merged with Virgin and NTL - the whole outfit now calling itself Virgin.

Some of this could have been down to the collapse of the DotCom bubble. I'd forgotten, but if you check you will find that despite it being a British company NTL had its head office in New York. Must've been a wolf of Wall Street if you ask me.

Hope that clears it all up!


----------



## Winot (Feb 26, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Looks like Hyperoptic is pretty much the same service as G.Network - that is fast internet only with no bundle.
> So did you keep your old landline or Virgin landline - dropped down to either phone only, or phone and TV package?
> 
> Just asking. I don't have a mobile at the moment, but could imagine it might be better for me to have either Hyperoptic or G.Network for internet and a mobile - cutting out the landline.



We dropped the BT landline finally after 25 years of only the mother-in-law calling it.


----------



## AverageJoe (Feb 26, 2020)

Winot said:


> We dropped the BT landline finally after 25 years of only the mother-in-law calling it.



We must have the same Mother In Law. That's the only land-line call we get too!


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 26, 2020)

I _wish_ I could get 1GBPS in my flat. Then I can finally sack off Virgin. FTTP FTW.


----------



## Mr paulee (Feb 26, 2020)

Winot said:


> We are bottom of Brixton Hill and are on a Hyperoptic trial which is giving a stable 1GBps. A dream after crap Virgin followed by crap BT Infinity.



I am off the hill and Hyperoptic is very good.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Feb 27, 2020)

They're the fastest broadband in the UK, officially.









						Hyperoptic tops UK broadband speed charts
					

Fibre-to-the-building Internet Service Provider Hyperoptic has been named the fastest broadband provider in the UK in the annual Broadband Genie home broadband




					advanced-television.com


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2020)

Survey - Lambeth invites you to have your say about the toxic air in Brixton


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2020)

This a great local project and I'm chuffed to be able to contribute 

School Ground Sounds celebrates its fifth birthday with free Brixton Hootananny showcase, 10th March, 2020


----------



## northeast (Feb 27, 2020)

editor said:


> Survey - Lambeth invites you to have your say about the toxic air in Brixton



What a crappy website that is, hard to use poor and just flashy for sake of it.  Add more pedestrian space and segregated cycle only routes, electric or clean energy buses and less/no cars in fact just send all the traffic through Clapham high street !


----------



## editor (Feb 27, 2020)

northeast said:


> What a crappy website that is, hard to use poor and just flashy for sake of it.  Add more pedestrian space and segregated cycle only routes, electric or clean energy buses and less/no cars in fact just send all the traffic through Clapham high street !


Yep, it's awful.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 28, 2020)

northeast said:


> What a crappy website that is, hard to use poor and just flashy for sake of it.


Not just me then! Really confusing and not engaging. I gave up.


----------



## trabuquera (Feb 28, 2020)

Aries bakery on Acre Lane seems to be closed/abandoned - have they thrown in the towel (I think they got burgled at least once, which is shit) or is it a refurb or seasonal closure?


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 28, 2020)

trabuquera said:


> Aries bakery on Acre Lane seems to be closed/abandoned - have they thrown in the towel (I think they got burgled at least once, which is shit) or is it a refurb or seasonal closure?



Oh that is bad news. Quite liked them.

I had heard they were having some issues with finding bakers tho


----------



## editor (Feb 28, 2020)

Thanks to everyone who supported this! 








						Brixton Buzz gives away £1,550 to community charities after successful David Bowie fundraiser event
					

Last month. we hosted our fourth annual David Bowie charity night in Brixton and raised over £1,550, all of which we’re giving away to our community. We’ve now distributed the majority …



					bit.ly


----------



## northeast (Feb 28, 2020)

trabuquera said:


> Aries bakery on Acre Lane seems to be closed/abandoned - have they thrown in the towel (I think they got burgled at least once, which is shit) or is it a refurb or seasonal closure?



I understand it's closed, they had few issues going it seems. Followed them on Instagram and talked about some fake reviews and few more serious issues. Fingers crossed they manage to give it another go.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 28, 2020)

I was intrigued enough to see that Louis Theroux was a guest on Big Narstie tonight on Channel Four to actually tune in.
It was fairly entertaining - even to me - but I'm intrigued by where Louis Theroux actually grew up.

He claims to be South London, but Wiki etc only refer to him being schooled with Nick Clegg at Westminster School, and indeed travelling with Nick to the USA (not presumably to meet the great Mark Zuckerberg).

I would put Louis Theroux down as Thornton Heath or South Norwood. I don't see his father Paul Theroux as Brixton. He could of course be Wandworth (how unfortunate).

Big Narstie is supposed to be Brixton's Brightest. Can this be true?


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 29, 2020)

He lived in Clapham South area for a bit, with Adam Buxton


----------



## alex_ (Feb 29, 2020)

Planning application for a different craft brewery in Brixton 






						20/00165/FUL     |              Change of use from Business and Storage/Distribution (Use Class B1/B8) to a mixed Retail, Pub/Bar and General Industry use (Use Class A1/A4/B2) to provide micro brewery with onsite sales and consumption of alcohol.                  |                                                                      Arch 550 Brixton Station Road London SW9 8PF
					






					planning.lambeth.gov.uk


----------



## editor (Feb 29, 2020)

alex_ said:


> Planning application for a different craft brewery in Brixton
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And so another arch gentrifies and yet more BOOZE for Brixton!


----------



## TopCat (Feb 29, 2020)

Lambeth Boy said:


> When the refurbished ones come on the market the rents are north of £75k pa so a  unrefurbished   Arch further down Atlantic Road at £50k pa is now considered ‘ cheap ‘ in Brickers  ( Brixton to me & you ! )


A grand a week is a lot. Not sure that would pay If I was selling weed with a licence.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 1, 2020)

Programme of Lambeth History Forums guided walks (in and around Brixton) here: Lambeth Local History Forum


----------



## lang rabbie (Mar 1, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I would put Louis Theroux down as Thornton Heath or South Norwood. I don't see his father Paul Theroux as Brixton. He could of course be Wandworth (how unfortunate).


Catford until he was four, then after the 'Great Railway Bazaar' gave his dad his first break, moved to Eslynge Road in Wandsworth Town where the Theroux family would have been first generation gentrifiers in what was then bedsit land.

Paul Theroux interview in 2013 "After that, in the 1970s, as an alien in south London, I travelled from *Catford Bridge* to Charing Cross. I liked the anonymity. I was indistinguishable from the other railway passengers. "


----------



## northeast (Mar 1, 2020)

Noticed the refurbishments to the Reliance Arcade are coming on well, have to say really impressed with what they have done. Think National Rail and Hondo should take note that all the existing tenants appear to have stayed.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 1, 2020)

northeast said:


> Noticed the refurbishments to the Reliance Arcade are coming on well, have to say really impressed with what they have done. Think National Rail and Hondo should take note that all the existing tenants appear to have stayed.


I had assumed the arcade was part of Brixton Market ans thus owned by Hondo.
This architects blurb gives no ownership information: Reliance Arcade | Hugh Cullum Architects Ltd

Anyone know who does own the Reliance Arcade?


----------



## editor (Mar 1, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I had assumed the arcade was part of Brixton Market ans thus owned by Hondo.
> This architects blurb gives no ownership information: Reliance Arcade | Hugh Cullum Architects Ltd
> 
> Anyone know who does own the Reliance Arcade?


Pretty sure it's not Hondo as they would have destroyed its character, evicted long standing tenants and put DJs into every other unit.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 2, 2020)

editor said:


> Pretty sure it's not Hondo as they would have destroyed its character, evicted long standing tenants and put DJs into every other unit.


I'll see if the planning application gives a clue when I get time. Interesting that the improvement scheme was largely publicly funded according to Hugh Cullum Architects.


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 2, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I'll see if the planning application gives a clue when I get time. Interesting that the improvement scheme was largely publicly funded according to Hugh Cullum Architects.


It’s owned by a small family firm. The refurbishment was paid for by lottery money & a grant from the council


----------



## CH1 (Mar 2, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> It’s owned by a small family firm. The refurbishment was paid for by lottery money & a grant from the council


My perusal of the papers associated with Reliance Arcade in the Lambeth 0n-line planning database suggests a company called South Coast Furnishing Ltd - a strange association, as they seem to have business in Farnham and Eastleigh and Portsmouth, yet their accounts are done in St Ives, Cambrigeshire.

Can you throw any light on this? You speak with the voice of assurance.


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 2, 2020)

CH1 said:


> My perusal of the papers associated with Reliance Arcade in the Lambeth 0n-line planning database suggests a company called South Coast Furnishing Ltd - a strange association, as they seem to have business in Farnham and Eastleigh and Portsmouth, yet their accounts are done in St Ives, Cambrigeshire.
> 
> Can you throw any light on this? You speak with the voice of assurance.
> View attachment 200301


Sorry haven’t a clue. I just googled it.


----------



## djdando (Mar 2, 2020)

CH1 said:


> My perusal of the papers associated with Reliance Arcade in the Lambeth 0n-line planning database suggests a company called South Coast Furnishing Ltd - a strange association, as they seem to have business in Farnham and Eastleigh and Portsmouth, yet their accounts are done in St Ives, Cambrigeshire.
> 
> Can you throw any light on this? You speak with the voice of assurance.
> View attachment 200301



What is strange about that? It is very common to have your accounts done by a firm that is not in your locality.


----------



## theboris (Mar 2, 2020)

djdando said:


> What is strange about that? It is very common to have your accounts done by a firm that is not in your locality.


Nothing unusual. Why my folks moved to Cornwall my old man - who is an accountant - continued to do the accounts of companies and individuals all over the UK


----------



## CH1 (Mar 2, 2020)

djdando said:


> What is strange about that? It is very common to have your accounts done by a firm that is not in your locality.


Actually you raise a point. There aren't any noted accountants in Brixton now AFAIK.
Back in the day when Lambeth Social Services used to shell out millions to the charity sector their favourite accountants/auditors were Leroy Reid - who I think used to be at the Herne Hill end of Railton Road.
Even that firm has now decamped to deepest Streatham.

I put it down to the council's absurd 24 hour economy - introduced in 1994 and going strong ever since. What small accountancy firm can compete with bars and diners? Certainly not when it comes to vomitting on the pavement!


----------



## theboris (Mar 3, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Actually you raise a point. There aren't any noted accountants in Brixton now AFAIK.
> Back in the day when Lambeth Social Services used to shell out millions to the charity sector their favourite accountants/auditors were Leroy Reid - who I think used to be at the Herne Hill end of Railton Road.
> Even that firm has now decamped to deepest Streatham.
> 
> I put it down to the council's absurd 24 hour economy - introduced in 1994 and going strong ever since. What small accountancy firm can compete with bars and diners? Certainly not when it comes to vomitting on the pavement!


There's quite a few in Brixton, there is one certainly pretty much next door to the White Horse on Brixton Hill. Whether any of them are _noted_, I don't know


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 3, 2020)

theboris said:


> There's quite a few in Brixton, there is one certainly pretty much next door to the White Horse on Brixton Hill. Whether any of them are _noted_, I don't know


I was unsure what Noted meant.


----------



## editor (Mar 3, 2020)

£27 to fuck about with paint for two hours 



But wait! Look at what is include: 

A themed playlist to immerse you in your experience

and, best of all: 

Drinks available for purchase from the bar


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 4, 2020)

Went to see the new fibre broadband people. Seemed ok. They will be slowly rolling out across Brixton Hill/Cold harbour and bits of Tulse Hill but it will be street by street so may take some time to get to everyone.


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 4, 2020)

Forthcoming (for information):


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2020)

What's on tonight - Thursday nights in Brixton: reggae, jazz and pop at Hootananny, Effra Hall Tavern, PoW, Dogstar and The Junction


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2020)

Win tickets for Fabio and Grooverider at the Dogstar Fri 6th March -  Win free tickets for Fabio and Grooverider at the Brixton Dogstar, Fri 6th March 2020!


----------



## editor (Mar 6, 2020)

Buzzed; No Charter Flights! We Want Human Rights! Brixton Windrush Square rally, Sat 7th March 2020


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2020)

There's no way I'm publicising this on Buzz, but just in case it's of interest to anyone: 

*COME DINE WITH ME COUPLES IS BACK AND LOOKING FOR BUDDING CHEFS IN BRIXTON*
​
·      *FILMING DATES 11TH - 15TH MAY 2020*

·      *MUST BE OVER 18*

·      *TO APPLY CLICK ON THIS LINK: *COUPLES COME DINE WITH ME



Think you can and your partner can whip up a food frenzy and host a winning dinner party? Think you’ve got what it takes to walk away with a £1000? If so, you could soon be part of the nations most favourite tea time show. 

The only criteria are that you're in a couple and you both must be over 18 and not working or trained as a professional chef.   

The shoot will take place between the 11th - 15th May 2020. 

To apply, please click on this link: COUPLES COME DINE WITH ME


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2020)

Please help if you can:








						Brixton food distribution charity Compliments of the House urgently needs your help
					

Sinead Browne, the inspirational founder of Brixton charity Compliments of the House was featured in yesterday’s, “10 women making a difference in London” article in the Evening S…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 10, 2020)

Earlier today, the Crown Prosecution Service issued the following statement concerning the murder of  *Solomon Small* in Corrance Road:



> _"A student who fist-bumped his victim before stabbing him repeatedly has been found guilty of murder.
> 
> Eighteen-year-old Solomon Small was stabbed to death outside a friend’s home in Brixton.
> 
> ...



(Source:  Crown Prosecution Service)



*ITV London's report following the murder of  Solomon Small*​


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2020)

This Friday at Hootananny Brixton And What? LDN collective album launch gig with Harleighblu at Hootananny this Friday, 13th March 2020


----------



## MissL (Mar 11, 2020)

Read an article promoting this new book today which may or may not be of interest to some - Will Hodgkinson -  Roof Dog: A Short History Of The Windmill - Paperback


----------



## alex_ (Mar 11, 2020)

BusLanes said:


> Went to see the new fibre broadband people. Seemed ok. They will be slowly rolling out across Brixton Hill/Cold harbour and bits of Tulse Hill but it will be street by street so may take some time to get to everyone.



Any maps or anything ?


----------



## isvicthere? (Mar 11, 2020)

MissL said:


> Read an article promoting this new book today which may or may not be of interest to some - Will Hodgkinson -  Roof Dog: A Short History Of The Windmill - Paperback



It better mention Vic´s Cabaret Corner!


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 11, 2020)

According to the Govt there are 5 coronavirus cases in Lambeth so far. Coronavirus (COVID-19): number of cases in England That's only the confirmed cases - the number of people infected may be assumed to be higher. Has anyone noticed any downturn in business or footfall in Brixton?


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 11, 2020)

Came back from a very enjoyable Bryan ferry gig at the Albert hall to find a yuppie emptying his tanks all over the pavement in our street, told him he was a twat and as bad as a dog, wife now giving me earache for being rude to him... ..what larks !!


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 11, 2020)

The council is thinking about making the stretch of Electric Lane next to Market House one way, because so many pedestrians have been hit by cars there. (I'm one, but I didn't report it so the official figure is on the low side.) Seems to me that a major cause is drivers who are high. I've seen them trying to park and manoeuvre, they're all over the place. The guy who hit me was off his face. They just don't give a fuck. The risk of being stopped by Plod is almost zero. There's a permanent cloud of weed stink everywhere you go. I wonder if the penny will ever drop around here that there's a link between high strength weed and young black males in Lambeth having pretty much the highest incidence of psychotic illness in Europe? The NHS knows about it, but you have to read the Guardian very closely to find out.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2020)

Photos from Tuesday night at Hootananny with School Ground Sounds


































						In photos: School Ground Sounds 5th anniversary celebration at Brixton Hootananny, Tues 10th March 2020
					

On Tuesday night, local music charity School Ground Sounds celebrated their fifth anniversary with a showcase of some of their acts at Hootananny in Brixton.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Smick (Mar 12, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> The council is thinking about making the stretch of Electric Lane next to Market House one way, because so many pedestrians have been hit by cars there. (I'm one, but I didn't report it so the official figure is on the low side.) Seems to me that a major cause is drivers who are high. I've seen them trying to park and manoeuvre, they're all over the place. The guy who hit me was off his face. They just don't give a fuck. The risk of being stopped by Plod is almost zero. There's a permanent cloud of weed stink everywhere you go. I wonder if the penny will ever drop around here that there's a link between high strength weed and young black males in Lambeth having pretty much the highest incidence of psychotic illness in Europe? The NHS knows about it, but you have to read the Guardian very closely to find out.


It seems to me that, rightly or wrongly, there is less of a stigma to smoking pot and then driving than there is to drinking and driving. The police don't seem to care about anything to do with driving. Cameras should pick you up if you are doing anything wrong. Police don't patrol any more. They get sent from job to job to job. If you haven't phoned 999 and they haven't been dispatched to you, then the chances of them intervening in casual law breaking are minimal.


----------



## editor (Mar 12, 2020)

Looking over this old page, it reminded me that Brixton has changed  so much, even in the last four years. 
















Brixton street photos – night scenes, rain and market views, February, 2016


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 13, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> The council is thinking about making the stretch of Electric Lane next to Market House one way, because so many pedestrians have been hit by cars there. (I'm one, but I didn't report it so the official figure is on the low side.) Seems to me that a major cause is drivers who are high. I've seen them trying to park and manoeuvre, they're all over the place. The guy who hit me was off his face. They just don't give a f**k. The risk of being stopped by Plod is almost zero. There's a permanent cloud of weed stink everywhere you go. I wonder if the penny will ever drop around here that there's a link between high strength weed and young black males in Lambeth having pretty much the highest incidence of psychotic illness in Europe? The NHS knows about it, but you have to read the Guardian very closely to find out.


Those _were_ the days:

'Brixton's gone to pot (May 2002)'

'Brixton? Right now it's a 24-hr crack supermarket' (June 2002)

Facts about the Lambeth cannabis pilot scheme (September 2002)


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2020)

Please pass this on - this is what all venues in Brixton should be doing 









						Brixton bars and clubs and coronavirus – two important ways to help keep them safe for customers
					

Like everyone else, we’re fearful of the impact the coronavirus might have on us and our loved ones, but while bars and clubs are still open, we’d thought we’d pass on this inform…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 13, 2020)

editor said:


> Please pass this on - this is what all venues in Brixton should be doing
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The alberts filthy, always has been. I have no faith in their ability to kill cockroaches let alone  a virus


----------



## nick (Mar 13, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> The alberts filthy, always has been. I have no faith in their ability to kill cockroaches let alone  a virus


This’ll go well. .....


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> The alberts filthy, always has been. I have no faith in their ability to kill cockroaches let alone  a virus


That's really useful, thanks.


----------



## theboris (Mar 13, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> The alberts filthy, always has been. I have no faith in their ability to kill cockroaches let alone  a virus


oh _please_


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> The alberts filthy, always has been. I have no faith in their ability to kill cockroaches let alone  a virus





They're also the first venue I know who have installed sanitisers around the bar, so you clearly know fuck all.

*the loos can be  pretty grim though, but that's as much down to the clientele.,


----------



## Rushy (Mar 13, 2020)

My mate just cancelled his birthday at a pub up north after reading this article. Apparently WHO are saying that, after home transmission, small gatherings in enclosed spaces such as pubs and restaurants are among the worst transmission areas. Hand sanitisers have to be a welcome development but they will be very hit and miss and they don't deal at all with aerosol which is an issue in small spaces where people are in close contact for extended periods.

Something that has bugged me for years - motion sensor controlled taps have been around for over thirty years. Why do we still have to handle taps after washing our hands in most pubs and bars? And is it beyond the bounds of industrial design to have WC doors which do not depend on hand operation? Should be obligatory.


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 13, 2020)

Rushy said:


> My mate just cancelled his birthday at a pub up north after reading this article. Apparently WHO are saying that, after home transmission, small gatherings in enclosed spaces such as pubs and restaurants are among the worst transmission areas. Hand sanitisers have to be a welcome development but they will be very hit and miss and they don't deal at all with aerosol which is an issue in small spaces where people are in close contact for extended periods.
> 
> Something that has bugged me for years - motion sensor controlled taps have been around for over thirty years. Why do we still have to handle taps after washing our hands in most pubs and bars? And is it beyond the bounds of industrial design to have WC doors which do not depend on hand operation? Should be obligatory.


Yeah I’m not going anywhere they relies on air conditioning that doesn’t have a hepa filter.

if it’s recirculating air it’s basically recirculating everyone’s breath straight in to you.


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 13, 2020)

editor said:


> View attachment 201531
> 
> They're also the first venue I know who have installed sanitisers around the bar, so you clearly know fuck all.
> 
> *the loos can be  pretty grim though, but that's as much down to the clientele.,



If this is their standard of cleanliness they are happy to show their customers then I have a problem with it


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> View attachment 201537
> If this is their standard of cleanliness they are happy to show their customers then I have a problem with it


You'd cry your little trolling eyes out if you went to bars in New York, Berlin, LA, Hamburg, Athens etc, because it's hardly unusual to see rock bars with graffiti on the loo walls. 

PS paint on walls has nothing to do with cleanliness.


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 13, 2020)

editor said:


> You'd cry your little trolling eyes out if you went to bars in New York, Berlin, LA, Hamburg, Athens etc, because it's hardly unusual to see rock bars with graffiti on the loo walls.
> 
> PS paint on walls has nothing to do with cleanliness.


You have complained on urban75 about the alberts toilets! Do a search!

But now you seem to be in love with them!
Very peculiar.

anyway I’m off.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> You have complained on urban75 about the alberts toilets! Do a search!
> 
> But now you seem to be in love with them!
> Very peculiar.
> ...


They are an eyesore, yes, but you've brought them up in conjunction with coronavirus and implied the place is an increased health risk as a result of the graffiti on the walls, which is ignorant rubbish.  Not sure where I've claimed to "be in love with them," either.

I think the landlord has shown great initiative in installing sanitisers on the walls though.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2020)

Brixton Graffiti Of The Day: Club 414
					

This warning sign was stuck on the door of the closed and shuttered Club 414 on Coldharbour Lane: “ALL ITEMS OF VALUE HAVE BEEN REMOVED.” To which a passing wag added, “LIKE THE R…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 13, 2020)

editor said:


> They are an eyesore, yes, but you've brought them up in conjunction with coronavirus and implied the place is an increased health risk as a result of the graffiti on the walls, which is ignorant rubbish.  Not sure where I've claimed to "be in love with them," either.
> 
> I think the landlord has shown great initiative in installing sanitisers on the walls though.


You could write a book about how that toilet is likely to be unhygienic.

For starters you can’t see dirt so you wouldn’t know where to clean

Also  lots of rough surfaces from the paint for germs to cling to.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> You could write a book about how that toilet is likely to be unhygienic.
> 
> For starters you can’t see dirt so you wouldn’t know where to clean
> 
> Also  lots of rough surfaces from the paint for germs to cling to.


Like leather sofas, antique furnishings, wooden chairs, tables and bars you mean? Luckily, I won't be running my hands over the Albert's walls. I suggest you do the same.


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 13, 2020)

editor said:


> Like leather sofas, antique furnishings, wooden chairs, tables and bars you mean? Luckily, I won't be running my hands over the Albert's walls. I suggest you do the same.


Seriously?

You should read this 








						Benefits of Maintaining a Clean Toilet
					

The toilet is one of the most critical areas of our lives that we should strive to keep clean. Keeping the restrooms clean will help us in ensuring that the germs are kept under control. The germs …




					www.oldcitystationpub.com


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2020)

Whatever happened to:


Big Bertha said:


> anyway I’m off.



Still, at least you've stopped making up weird bullshit about me "being in love" with the Albert's loos.

Oh, and I hate to spoil your KILLER point, buuuut:









						More germs on an average family sofa than a loo seat
					

A FAMILY sofa harbours more nasty bacteria than the average lavatory seat, a new study has found.




					www.express.co.uk
				






> ...sofa arms found to be on average 12 times the contamination of the average toilet seat











						The unlikely items that harbour more bacteria than your TOILET
					

Research carried out by Domestos and UNICEF found that garden trampolines are the most germ-ridden item in the average household.




					www.dailymail.co.uk
				




😂 😂


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 13, 2020)

editor said:


> Whatever happened to:
> 
> 
> Still, at least you've stopped making up weird bullshit about me "being in love" with the Albert's loos.
> ...


Slightly worried about you now.

do you have a temperature?


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> Slightly worried about you now.
> 
> do you have a temperature?


If your arguments weren't so devastatingly clueless and your points backfiring so badly, I guess you wouldn't be compelled to sink so despicably low as to make comments like this. Quite shameful, desperate stuff really.


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 13, 2020)

editor said:


> If your arguments weren't so devastatingly clueless and your points backfiring so badly, I guess you wouldn't be compelled to sink so despicably low as to make comments like this. Quite shameful, desperate stuff really.


You are comparing sofas & trampolines to public toilets in pubs.

it’s getting genuinely weird.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 13, 2020)

On a plus point you could always do shots of the hand sanitiser.


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> You are comparing sofas & trampolines to public toilets in pubs.


I was illustrating the fact that if you're going to start obsessing about hygiene on painted walls, you'll find plenty of other places that are also potentially thick with germs, like sofas and tables, for example. You are aware that many pubs have sofas, yes? And you did read that article that pointed out that they can harbour even more germs than toilet seat, yes?

So why the fuck are you suggesting I may have a fever?


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2020)

snowy_again said:


> On a plus point you could always do shots of the hand sanitiser.


Suck on a dirty rag, bit of bleach powder on the back of the hand and -  wham!  - that'll give you a real hit.

Of sorts.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Mar 13, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> The alberts filthy, always has been. I have no faith in their ability to kill cockroaches let alone  a virus


7/8 quid for 2 wines tho, I'll take my chances


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 13, 2020)

editor said:


> I was illustrating the fact that if you're going to start obsessing about hygiene on painted walls, you'll find plenty of other places that are also potentially thick with germs, like sofas and tables, for example. You are aware that many pubs have sofas, yes? And you did read that article that pointed out that they can harbour even more germs than toilet seat, yes?
> 
> So why the fuck are you suggesting I may have a fever?


Bringing trampolines into a discussion about pub toilet hygiene seemed hallucinatory.

thanks


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> Bringing trampolines into a discussion about pub toilet hygiene seemed hallucinatory.
> 
> thanks


Who actually mentioned trampolines, FFS?


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> 7/8 quid for 2 wines tho, I'll take my chances


Three shots for a fiver, and they probably act as a disinfectant too. Double win!


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 13, 2020)

The daily mail article you referenced!


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> The daily mail article you referenced!View attachment 201585


It seems you were unable to understand that I'd just provided a relevant quote from that article. Here it is again. I've made the text nice and big so you can't miss it.  Please try and pay attention.


> Sofa arms (bacteria present pictured) were found to be on average 12 times the contamination of the average toilet seat.


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 13, 2020)

editor said:


> It seems you were unable to understand that I'd just provided a relevant quote from that article. Here it is again. I've made the text nice and big so you can't miss it.  Please try and pay attention.


Incessantly referencing  sofa arms  is just as weird as trampolines tbh


----------



## colacubes (Mar 13, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> Incessantly referencing  sofa arms  is just as weird as trampolines tbh



You are really fucking tedious.


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 13, 2020)

Well 


editor said:


> It seems you were unable to understand that I'd just provided a relevant quote from that article. Here it is again. I've made the text nice and big so you can't miss it.  Please try and pay attention.


if the daily mail said it it must be true!

is this the level we are at now?


----------



## editor (Mar 13, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> Well
> 
> if the daily mail said it it must be true!
> 
> is this the level we are at now?


They were quoting research carried out by Unicef and Domestos, you tedious dullard. The story was also covered by the BBC. Is that good enough for you?
If you wish to point out the flaws in their research, please feel free to do so, otherwise you're just dribbling out nonsense.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 13, 2020)

editor said:


> I was illustrating the fact that if you're going to start obsessing about hygiene on painted walls, you'll find plenty of other places that are also potentially thick with germs, like sofas and tables, for example. You are aware that many pubs have sofas, yes? And you did read that article that pointed out that they can harbour even more germs than toilet seat, yes?
> 
> So why the fuck are you suggesting I may have a fever?



Just had a read of all this.

Big Bertha is trolling Brixton Forum.

Its deliberate.

Im glad that Brixton Buzz has put out information on this serious health issue. And that Urban75 is doing some good threads on the virus which Ive found very useful.


----------



## Smick (Mar 14, 2020)

I’ve noticed around Water Lane and the civic centre, red traffic lights have what looks like a black X, maybe with tape, with upper and lower horizontal lines.
Has anyone else seen this and know what it symbolises?


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2020)

20 knives!!!



> A teenager has been charged with possessing twenty knives including several zombie knives.
> 
> Cops stopped a car containing three men on Coldharbour Lane, Camberwell, while conducting patrols yesterday.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2020)

Panic buying twats have cleaned out just about every packet of pasta in Iceland/Sainsbury's.


----------



## madolesance (Mar 14, 2020)

editor said:


> Panic buying twats have cleaned out just about every packet of pasta in Iceland/Sainsbury's.


M+S still had some pasta today.


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2020)

madolesance said:


> M+S still had some pasta today.


Not for long!

*hires skip


----------



## madolesance (Mar 14, 2020)

editor said:


> Not for long!
> 
> *hires skip


Don't forget, loads of corner shops still have plenty of stuff including bog paper, plus we get to spend locally.


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2020)

madolesance said:


> Don't forget, loads of corner shops still have plenty of stuff including bog paper, plus we get to spend locally.


I use my *corner shop a fair bit but their pasta selection leaves a little to be desired for a _connoisseur _such as me.

*not actually on a corner


----------



## coldwaterswim (Mar 14, 2020)

Pretty sure the bog roll’s just been nicked from the ladies in the albert, was a huge roll on the side a bit ago but just went in again and it’s gone...😂


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> Pretty sure the bog roll’s just been nicked from the ladies in the albert, was a huge roll on the side a bit ago but just went in again and it’s gone...😂


Some selfish shitehawk stole the sanitiser from the wall of the Railway last night.


----------



## editor (Mar 14, 2020)

The Villaaaage was surprisingly busy, nay _vibrant_, just now,


----------



## coldwaterswim (Mar 14, 2020)

editor said:


> Some selfish shitehawk stole the sanitiser from the wall of the Railway last night.


Bloody hellllllll. Everyone’s lost it! Apparently people are nicking sanitiser from hospitals these days too


----------



## Rushy (Mar 14, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> Bloody hellllllll. Everyone’s lost it! Apparently people are nicking sanitiser from hospitals these days too


I was in Kings two weeks ago and had to try five sanitisers before I found one that contained anything. That was even before The Great Panic had set in.


----------



## alex_ (Mar 14, 2020)

editor said:


> The Villaaaage was surprisingly busy, nay _vibrant_, just now,



Lots of pasta, rice and lentils though.


----------



## Smick (Mar 14, 2020)

I was in lidl last night. All pasta gone, but plenty of rice and cous cous. What do they intend to do with all the pasta that makes it more attractive than everything else?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 14, 2020)

Smick said:


> I was in lidl last night. All pasta gone, but plenty of rice and cous cous. What do they intend to do with all the pasta that makes it more attractive than everything else?


Can you explain the demerara sugar situation? There's none at either Stockwell or Camberwell Lidl. Or Camberwell Morrisons.
They all have the supposedly less good for you white beet sugar though.


----------



## Smick (Mar 14, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Can you explain the demerara sugar situation? There's none at either Stockwell or Camberwell Lidl. Or Camberwell Morrisons.
> They all have the supposedly less good for you white beet sugar though.


Unfortunately I wasn’t buying any.
All the fresh and frozen food you could ever want. Milk, cheese, biscuits, tea, coffee. Just no pasta or tinned tomatoes.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 15, 2020)

I kid you not.  Other half just spent nearly 2hrs queuing in Acre Lane Tesco.  😳😳😳


----------



## alex_ (Mar 15, 2020)

xsunnysuex said:


> I kid you not.  Other half just spent nearly 2hrs queuing in Acre Lane Tesco.  😳😳😳



Meanwhile there aren’t even gaps on the shelves in the market.

Alex


----------



## Winot (Mar 15, 2020)

alex_ said:


> Meanwhile there aren’t even gaps on the shelves in the market.
> 
> Alex



Just been to Chinese supermarket on electric Avenue which is fully stocked. No paracetamol in boots however.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 15, 2020)

If anyone wants pasta I got some decent pasta from the Portuguese shop in the archs on Albert Embankment on Friday. Not that expensive. 

Sainsburys in Nine Elms was sold out.


----------



## xoxojelena (Mar 15, 2020)

Hi 👋 Does anyone know what is the status with that office building planned to be built on the corner of Electric Lane / Electric Ave? I was just thinking did they re-apply their idea or did they drop the project after getting a no this summer?


----------



## Rushy (Mar 15, 2020)

Winot said:


> Just been to Chinese supermarket on electric Avenue which is fully stocked. No paracetamol in boots however.


I got the last bottle of surgical spirit in Boots (it was hiding behind something entirely different) so will be making my own hand sanitiser...


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 15, 2020)

Rushy said:


> I got the last bottle of surgical spirit in Boots (it was hiding behind something entirely different) so will be making my own hand sanitiser...


Could you do something with white spirit?


----------



## editor (Mar 15, 2020)

xoxojelena said:


> Hi 👋 Does anyone know what is the status with that office building planned to be built on the corner of Electric Lane / Electric Ave? I was just thinking did they re-apply their idea or did they drop the project after getting a no this summer?


This is the last thing I heard about it: 









						‘Overbearing’ Brixton office development on corner of Electric Avenue and Electric Lane rejected
					

A proposal by Eric Parry Architects’ to plonk a hefty office block on the corner of Electric Avenue and Electric Lane has been unexpectedly rejected after Lambeth councillors decided the scheme was…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Rushy (Mar 16, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> Could you do something with white spirit?


They are quite different products (denatured alcohol vs petroleum distillate).  It might possibly be good at killing germs (or pretty much anything, for that matter) but it would be pretty unpleasant. I avoid getting white spirits on my skin if at all possible as it can leave you painfully dry and cracked after a single use. And it stinks.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 16, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> Pretty sure the bog roll’s just been nicked from the ladies in the albert, was a huge roll on the side a bit ago but just went in again and it’s gone...😂



I remember doing that a couple of times as a student. Those big rolls last for absolutely ages in a normal house. When you've got skanky housemates who never buy bog roll, its a good idea to nab one of these


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 16, 2020)

I wonder which pubs and clubs will close down. Coffee shops too.


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 16, 2020)

It's going to be a bloodbath in the hospitality sector in Brixton and the north of the borough what with rents.


----------



## T & P (Mar 17, 2020)

Not that the Tory scum would be remotely interested or willing to do it, but could the government theoretically force banks and landlors to suspend mortages and rent payments if a lockdown is enforced?


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 17, 2020)

BusLanes said:


> It's going to be a bloodbath in the hospitality sector in Brixton and the north of the borough what with rents.


But then there will be a boom when rents go down?


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> But then there will be a boom when rents go down?


It won't be a 'boom' for the low paid workers who have lost their jobs and most likely their homes, or the small venues that have closed permanently, or the independent restaurants and businesses that have folded. But I'm sure the hedge fund managers and developers will do very nicely out if it in the end.


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 17, 2020)

editor said:


> It won't be a 'boom' for the low paid workers who have lost their jobs and most likely their homes, or the small venues that have closed permanently, or the independent restaurants and businesses that have folded. But I'm sure the hedge fund managers and developers will do very nicely out if it in the end.



I think you complained every time a new bar opened. Now you’re going to complain every time one closes.


----------



## organicpanda (Mar 17, 2020)

T & P said:


> Not that the Tory scum would be remotely interested or willing to do it, but could the government theoretically force banks and landlors to suspend mortages and rent payments if a lockdown is enforced?


they could certainly do it with mortgages and probably will. they could make it illegal to evict people for not paying their rent and/or pay their rent if it's not covered by the renters still working etc. they could do a lot of things (see the French) or just sit on their hands


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> I think you complained every time a new bar opened. Now you’re going to complain every time one closes.


I think you're a disruptive, deceitful, dishonest shit. Takes all sorts, eh?


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 17, 2020)

Smick said:


> What do they intend to do with all the pasta that makes it more attractive than everything else?



pasta is beneficial for relieving boredom in self isolation/lockdown....











						These Pasta Sculptures Take Semolina to New Heights
					

Artist Serghei Pakhomoff takes the concept of art made with dried pasta to an entirely new level.




					www.pastemagazine.com


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2020)

It's also in the foodie thread, but the Brixton Underdog has decided to go for the St Patrick's Pound and launch their new bar tonight. I sense not everyone will be impressed. 








						Brixton Underdog bar and kitchen opens tonight, 17th March 2020
					

It’s probably the worst time imaginable to open a new bar with the devastating coronavirus crisis taking hold, but the new Brixton Underdog bar has decided to fly in the face of government ad…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 17, 2020)

editor said:


> It's also in the foodie thread, but the Brixton Underdog has decided to go for the St Patrick's Pound and launch their new bar tonight. I sense not everyone will be impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s gonna be fucking rammed


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> That’s gonna be fucking rammed


It's going to be a coronavirus conga!


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 17, 2020)

editor said:


> It's going to be a coronavirus conga!



*céili*_._ Surely ?


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 17, 2020)

The Beehive is rammed as usual. No social distancing going on. I somehow doubt the regulars keep up with world events.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 17, 2020)

Lots of ageing gentleman in The Castle in East Dulwich this evening too. I think it would take more than a virus to part an Irishman with his pint on St Patrick's Day.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 17, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> The Beehive is rammed as usual. No social distancing going on. I somehow doubt the regulars keep up with world events.


I went last night. It was good - but not crowded.
Can't see Beehive regulars not going unless there is a direct order from Tim Martin.
A bit like Boris actually.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 17, 2020)

T & P said:


> Not that the Tory scum would be remotely interested or willing to do it, but could the government theoretically force banks and landlors to suspend mortages and rent payments if a lockdown is enforced?


Looks like they will be getting a Business Rate holiday for 2020/21.
Which apparently amounts to a grant from the rest of the tax paying public of £30bn - effectively split between the hospitality industry and the landlords.

A bit like a bank bail-out, but the government doesn't get Royal Bank of Scotland Northern Rock this time - the existing owners keep their assets.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 17, 2020)

]


CH1 said:


> I went last night. It was good - but not crowded.
> Can't see Beehive regulars not going unless there is a direct order from Tim Martin.
> A bit like Boris actually.




that pic is superb caption competition material


----------



## Mr paulee (Mar 17, 2020)

editor said:


> I think you're a disruptive, deceitful, dishonest shit. Takes all sorts, eh?


As someone who has come to this board recently, can I ask, is that really necessary?


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> As someone who has come to this board recently, can I ask, is that really necessary?


Perhaps you've missed all his his obvious trolling activities to date - I had to delete a load of posts in reaction to the shit he tried to stir up in the Brixton coronavirus thread - but most boards would have sent him packing a long time ago. I guess I'm just a wooly liberal.  Too soft, I tell ye!


----------



## Mr paulee (Mar 17, 2020)

editor said:


> Perhaps you've missed all his his obvious trolling activities to date - I had to delete a load of posts in reaction to the shit he tried to stir up in the Brixton coronavirus thread - but most boards would have sent him packing a long time ago. I guess I'm just a wooly liberal.  Too soft, I tell ye!


No, I hadn't seen that.

thank you for the local coronavirus thread. Lot of useful info.

Cheers.


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2020)

Almost all of the pubs are carrying on as normal - Brixton pubs, clubs and venues currently open or closed until further notice (18th March 2020)


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2020)

Can anyone help? Brixton homeless charity urgently need help after break in and laptops stolen


----------



## TopCat (Mar 18, 2020)

editor said:


> They've just spent (by their standards) a fair bit of cash doing up the place and improving some bits of the PA, so I'd be surprised if they're moving in anytime soon, although it wouldn't surprise me.  Losing the Dog to a wanky exclusive private club really would be the death knell of Brixton.


Really? Surely it will have less impact on "Brixton"  than the loss of The Atlantic in order to have that bastion of gentrification the Dogstar.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 18, 2020)

editor said:


> The station must already be running over capacity given the immense growth in visitors/tourists/city boy flat buyers etc., but the station does seem to have more downtime than many others.


You may get that impression but its bot correct. The efficiency rating of Brixton Underground is high.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 18, 2020)

xsunnysuex said:


> This email I just got may interest some.
> 
> View attachment 199646


Ahead of schedule! Respect!


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Really? Surely it will have less impact on "Brixton"  than the loss of The Atlantic in order to have that bastion of gentrification the Dogstar.


By nu-Brixton standards, the Dogstar can claim to be something of an old school bar that's way more affordable than most - it's been here for 25 years after all - but if it goes under, what will replace it will almost certainly be unaffordable, elitist and serving an even narrower demographic. And I can't get all misty eyed about the loss of the Atlantic either.


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2020)

TopCat said:


> You may get that impression but its bot correct. The efficiency rating of Brixton Underground is high.


So are the queues.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 18, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I agree they are nice when Ive had a problem. But its hard to get it solved.
> 
> In my case the line outside my house is so old when it rains I get faults. The line outside comes under BT Openreach. That is the way it works.
> 
> ...


I lived on a farm with a similar shit cable. Some person or weather pulled it down..it got replaced with the latest gadgetry.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 18, 2020)

editor said:


> By nu-Brixton standards, the Dogstar can claim to be something of an old school bar that's way more affordable than most - it's been here for 25 years after all - but if it goes under, what will replace it will almost certainly be unaffordable, elitist and serving an even narrower demographic. And I can't get all misty eyed about the loss of the Atlantic either.


I miss the Atlantic and I'm not alone. The DogStar really was at the forefront of gentrification in the area. It paved the way for Soho house.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 18, 2020)

editor said:


> So are the queues.


Not so much now? Escalator works are not easy. Completed within schedule as well.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 18, 2020)

The sheer scale of passenger numbers going through the station is remarkable. 
A tube every 2-3 minutes (one at every platform at peak). They cant get more throughput. Cant build new stations or extensions. 
All they can do is encourage bus use and walking and cycling and look at legalising micro transport options. 

Any other practical suggestions? Make them please and I will ensure they are heard.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 18, 2020)

I really feel for all the casual staff in Brixton. So many live from hand to mouth and are on those zero contracts so beloved of Capitalists. If footfall falls and pubs and restaurants shut then what do they do? We rally around our mates but so many must have fragile support networks.


----------



## Mr paulee (Mar 18, 2020)

editor said:


> By nu-Brixton standards, the Dogstar can claim to be something of an old school bar that's way more affordable than most - it's been here for 25 years after all - but if it goes under, what will replace it will almost certainly be unaffordable, elitist and serving an even narrower demographic. And I can't get all misty eyed about the loss of the Atlantic either.


I just can't find it to support the Dog like I should, due to the utter idiots which are Antic and how their poor business operations have ruined a few of my friends businesses.

Whether it was around pre-gentrification or not won't change that.


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2020)

TopCat said:


> The sheer scale of passenger numbers going through the station is remarkable.
> A tube every 2-3 minutes (one at every platform at peak). They cant get more throughput. Cant build new stations or extensions.
> All they can do is encourage bus use and walking and cycling and look at legalising micro transport options.
> 
> Any other practical suggestions? Make them please and I will ensure they are heard.


It's not TfL's fault that the tube is so congested. It's Lambeth turning the place into a foodie/boozey party town and encouraging massive new 'car free' housing developments to go ahead without taxing the fuckers to contribute towards the transport infrastructure. In the short stretch where I live, there's probably been something like 400-500 new flats with even more coming soon. It's no wonder Brixton tube is rammed and it's only going to get worse.


----------



## Mr paulee (Mar 18, 2020)

TopCat said:


> You may get that impression but its bot correct. The efficiency rating of Brixton Underground is high.


'The Victoria Underground line, with its southern terminal in Brixton, is to extend the operation of its most frequent service – a train each 100 seconds – for weekday morning and evening rush hours.

The high-frequency service currently operates from 8.15 to 9.45am and 5 to 6.30pm.

The new service will run from 7.15 to 10.15 am and 4.15 to 7.15pm.'

Quite remarkable


----------



## TopCat (Mar 18, 2020)

editor said:


> It's not TfL's fault that the tube is so congested. It's Lambeth turning the place into a foodie/boozey party town and encouraging massive new 'car free' housing developments to go ahead without taxing the fuckers to contribute towards the transport infrastructure. In the short stretch where I live, there's probably been something like 400-500 new flats with even more coming soon. It's no wonder Brixton tube is rammed.


Hehe. Editor I am in complete agreement with you. Your view is also shared by a lot of the top bods in TFL.


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 18, 2020)

TopCat said:


> I miss the Atlantic and I'm not alone. The DogStar really was at the forefront of gentrification in the area. It paved the way for Soho house.


Dog Star was ground zero for gentrification


----------



## TopCat (Mar 18, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> Dog Star was ground zero for gentrification


For me the loss of the Coach and Horses was a harsher loss but the Atlantic was at the heart of the black community and replacing it with a white pub aimed at outsiders quite deliberate.


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2020)

Anyone lost a snake? RSPCA appeal for information after python abandoned in Brixton


----------



## TopCat (Mar 18, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> 'The Victoria Underground line, with its southern terminal in Brixton, is to extend the operation of its most frequent service – a train each 100 seconds – for weekday morning and evening rush hours.
> 
> The high-frequency service currently operates from 8.15 to 9.45am and 5 to 6.30pm.
> 
> ...


It is the most efficient underground line in the UK and leads the way in the world. Makes the NY subway look like the creaking crime ridden petri dish it is.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 18, 2020)

editor said:


> Anyone lost a snake? RSPCA appeal for information after python abandoned in Brixton


My cat might like it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2020)

TopCat said:


> My cat might like it.


walking through ridley road market earlier, saw the market cat playing with something which on closer inspection was either a large mouse or small rat - i tend toward the latter


----------



## TopCat (Mar 18, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> walking through ridley road market earlier, saw the market cat playing with something which on closer inspection was either a large mouse or small rat - i tend toward the latter


Actually given a python can if big enough eat a gazelle...

.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Actually given a python can if big enough eat a gazelle...
> 
> .


yeh but a python would last a cat months if not a year, if kept refridgerated


----------



## Mardybum (Mar 18, 2020)

Thought it's worth flagging up at the moment - as I know this is a time of financial anxiety for many with the current state of affairs (and as this change in fees had somehow passed me by till this week), that UK bank overdraft charges are due to change from 1st April. Instead of charging one off or daily fees for going into unauthorised overdraft, banks are changing to a standard flat fee (whether your overdraft is arranged or if you accidentally go overdrawn). For example, my bank is changing its rate from 18% to 35%, and for all banks ranges of 34% - 39.9% are standard. Virgin, Clydesdale and Yorkshire Bank are a bit of an exception at 19.9%. It should make things easier for anyone accidentally going overdrawn but not so much for those of us who depend upon it. Your bank should have an online calculator so you can work out how much you would pay. There does seem to be some political pressure to delay the change though (if you google Ros Altman, you'll see she has raised this).

When I used the calculator it was actually less scary than I expected, having nearly had a coronary about the 35% rate, so don't want to alarm anybody, but it's always best to be aware before being hit with unexpected fees.


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2020)

TopCat said:


> For me the loss of the Coach and Horses was a harsher loss but the Atlantic was at the heart of the black community and replacing it with a white pub aimed at outsiders quite deliberate.


The Dog got rightly slapped down when it first arrived but it's helped me raise nearly £5,000 for local youth charities in the last few years so I'm not going to get too worked up by what happened in 1995. They definitely played a part in gentrifying the area - as did me and you in a small measure by moving to the area if we're going to drill right down into the causes - but it's nothing compared to the modern onslaught of Brixton Village, Pop Brixton, Brixton Square, Squires, Hondo, champagne bars etc,

I tend to get more worked up by the recent arrival of unaffordable bars and restaurants and elitist, members-only clubs, to be honest. Besides, I think I've given a fair bit back to the community since I've been here.


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 18, 2020)

editor said:


> The Dog got rightly slapped down when it first arrived but it's helped me raise nearly £5,000 for local youth charities in the last few years so I'm going to get too worked up by what happened in 1995. They definitely played a part in gentrifying the area - as did me and you in a small measure by moving to the area if we're going to drill right down into the causes - but it's nothing compared to the modern onslaught of Brixton Village, Pop Brixton, Brixton Square, Squires, Hondo, champagne bars etc,
> 
> I tend to get more worked up by the recent arrival of unaffordable bars and restaurants and elitist, members-only clubs, to be honest. Besides, I think I've given a fair bit back to the community since I've been here.


I assume you forgot the not?


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2020)

the rot set in when the baked potato place went


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> I assume you forgot the not?


i suspect editor will tell you to get notted


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 18, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> i suspect editor will tell you to get notted


Perfectly innocent!

so I'm going to get too worked up by what happened in 1995.

Means the opposite of what he intended


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 18, 2020)

. Dbl


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> . Dbl


I see you're typically refusing to engage with the content of the post, but are looking to disrupt the debate by focussing on an obvious typo.
Were you even here in 1995? And what do you think of the recent hyper-gentrification and members only private bars?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 18, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> the rot set in when the baked potato place went


It was a death in custody issue. Took out the baked potatoe, the Seven.Eleven, and resulted also in a mild attzck on the Dogstar.
It was not about gentrification but about people dying in the Police Station.





						1995 Brixton riot - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2020)

CH1 said:


> It was a death in custody issue. Took out the baked potatoe, the Seven.Eleven, and resulted also in a mild attzck on the Dogstar.
> It was not about gentrification but about people dying in the Police Station.
> 
> 
> ...


I didn't know the two were connected, cheers


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 18, 2020)

..


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2020)

CH1 said:


> It was a death in custody issue. Took out the baked potatoe, the Seven.Eleven, and resulted also in a mild attack on the Dogstar.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It could have been a lot worse but the fire didn't really take hold inside, although I saw the basement being thoroughly looted for booze. I sensed that the Dogstar became less of a target after that, although the two twins running the place did their best to piss everyone off in Brixton.  The drum and bass Sunday nights there used to be amazing.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 18, 2020)

,


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 18, 2020)

editor said:


> I see you're typically refusing to engage with the content of the post, but are looking to disrupt the debate by focussing on an obvious typo.
> Were you even here in 1995? And what do you think of the recent hyper-gentrification and members only private bars?


Was just trying to help!

I was born in south London.


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> I was born in south London.


That wasn't what I asked you. Strange that someone who is so tediously pedantic over detail would fail to answer both questions.


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 18, 2020)

editor said:


> That wasn't what I asked you. Strange that someone who is so tediously pedantic over detail would fail to answer both questions.


Don’t have the time for this now I’m afraid


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Mar 18, 2020)

I don't know how true it is but I keep hearing that London is going into full lockdown on friday. I was rushed off home today with the loads of computers and drives. . . . told that we only have only one day to sort out the kinks.


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> Don’t have the time for this now I’m afraid


So you've got time for smart arse answers and pedantic nitpicking, but no time to answer a simple question or two? Funny, that.


----------



## Smick (Mar 18, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't know how true it is but I keep hearing that London is going into full lockdown on friday. I was rushed off home today with the loads of computers and drives. . . . told that we only have only one day to sort out the kinks.


I’ve had people call me from the North East, and from Dublin to tell me that they have it on good authority that all army leave is cancelled so they can come down here and enforce a lockdown . 

The fact that the school closure isn’t universal, key workers’ kids will need to be brought to school, those key workers will go to their jobs, teachers will be moving about etc makes me think that it’s just another disruptive rumour.


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2020)

Here's a picture of my cat busily (covering my socks in fur) to cheer everyone up.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 18, 2020)

Was just talking to my brother in Norfolk. He said Look East (local news programme) had a feature about Londoners with second homes in Southwold carrying on as if nothing it wrong.

A bit like the Beehive I presume -except stinking rich (by my standards).


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 18, 2020)

editor said:


> It's going to be a coronavirus conga!





David Clapson said:


> The Beehive is rammed as usual. No social distancing going on. I somehow doubt the regulars keep up with world events.



A view from the Right (which may not be welcomed):



> _"So, stop taking a chance with the lives of those older and more vulnerable than you.
> 
> It’s time many millennials stopped being so bloody selfish and asked themselves the question President John F. Kennedy asked in his 1961 inaugural address: ‘And so my fellow Americans,’ he said, ‘Ask not what your country can do for you - but what you can do for your country.’
> 
> Before it’s, like, too late y’all."_



If coronavirus killed young people like it does the old, we would have shut down society weeks ago - so the least dumb, selfish millennials like Vanessa Hudgens can do is stop partying and like, wake the f*ck up


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 18, 2020)

editor said:


> So you've got time for smart arse answers and pedantic nitpicking, but no time to answer a simple question or two? Funny, that.


It’s just the same question you always ask. 

Bit boring, that


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> It’s just the same question you always ask.
> 
> Bit boring, that


I've never asked you if you were here in 1995 before. Not once. You're making that up.

But if you've got time to come back with more of your pithy comments, why haven't you got time to answer my questions? They're very much related to the topic of the thread.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 18, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> Dog Star was ground zero for gentrification



I thought your terminology was "regentrification". Not gentrification.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 18, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> Dog Star was ground zero for gentrification



I didnt think you had a problem with the as you say the "regentrification" of Brixton as change is good and its only people who are "afraid of change" that would oppose it.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 18, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> Don’t have the time for this now I’m afraid



If that is the case dont start it. You say this but you keep starting an argument with deliberate wind up posts 

Then say you dont have time for it. So why start it in the first place?


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 18, 2020)

Smick said:


> I’ve had people call me from the North East, and from Dublin to tell me that they have it on good authority that all army leave is cancelled so they can come down here and enforce a lockdown .
> 
> The fact that the school closure isn’t universal, key workers’ kids will need to be brought to school, those key workers will go to their jobs, teachers will be moving about etc makes me think that it’s just another disruptive rumour.



Had friend who had to go to a funeral in the Republic last week. He also said the army had been mobilised. Partly due to the trouble during the last economic crisis . Another Irish friend said some looting of food shops happened. 

My friend said he had been told that Irish police had been told not to arrest and put people in cells unless absolutely necessary. To let people off with cautions. 

Chatting to my local shop keeper His wife works in state education in London. They are going to close schools. A few school buildings may be kept open for children of NHS staff etc. So they are discussing how that will work. Also vulnerable children and those on school meals.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 18, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> Perfectly innocent!
> 
> so I'm going to get too worked up by what happened in 1995.
> 
> Means the opposite of what he intended



Your Spam misery under another guise


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 18, 2020)

CH1 said:


> It was a death in custody issue. Took out the baked potatoe, the Seven.Eleven, and resulted also in a mild attzck on the Dogstar.
> It was not about gentrification but about people dying in the Police Station.
> 
> 
> ...



I saw that.

In 81 the Atlantic didnt even get a broken window. Despite the large scale rioting in central Brixton. Why? Because it was Black run pub.

By 95 it was considered part of Council led gentrifaction of Brixton. 

I saw it being attacked and looted. It clearly was symbol of resentment that the local Black community decided to trash. This was no accident or case of pure lawlessness.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 18, 2020)

ATOMIC SUPLEX said:


> I don't know how true it is but I keep hearing that London is going into full lockdown on friday. I was rushed off home today with the loads of computers and drives. . . . told that we only have only one day to sort out the kinks.



As Ive reported on the Coronavirus threads the City of London business having bee moving out nearly all the office staff. Ive been helping with this.

I hope there is not full lockdown as I will be out of a job next week.  I might be anyway. We have been all grafting to move computers etc out of peoples offices. When its done we are stuffed. And its been a risk as central London is high risk area. Ive been using sanitiser a lot and being careful but its still been a risk. Know one guy whose girlfriend has been getting really worried about it 

I did ten hours today in the City. Which is almost empty now. Me and my workmates have been moving a lot of stuff.

A whole load of people are losing their livelihoods over this. Not everyone can work at home.

For instance the stall I pass every day that sells gifts to tourists closed today. He told me yesterday it was no point opening. The Black Cab drivers are parked up with no fares in central London. The buskers have been banned.

A whole load of people are losing a significant part of their income.


----------



## Smick (Mar 19, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> It’s just the same question you always ask.
> 
> Bit boring, that


What is your point?
Start needlessly fighting if you want, but at least have some form of basis to your argument.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 19, 2020)

I wish all the panickers out there who are stripping the shops of essentials would just STOP IT. I am disgusted at the thoughtfulness of people queueing with piled up trolleys, filling cars with enough stuff to last months. Or are they just selling it at extortionate prices on ebay? Empty shelves all over the place - which must make it very difficult for those with mobility / health problems.

I hear Iceland are letting in only older/disabled people only in the mornings (til 10 or 11am?) and they are enforcing it too, they were refusing entry to a friend of mind who didn't look old enough - until she showed them her bus pass.  Sainsburys are reserving the first hour of trading for the elderly/vulnerable people, so thats 7 - 8am in Brixton Water lane.

Are any other shops around here (not internet shopping)  rationing goods / preventing stockpiling / giving priority to disadvantaged groups?


----------



## Smick (Mar 19, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Had friend who had to go to a funeral in the Republic last week. He also said the army had been mobilised. Partly due to the trouble during the last economic crisis . Another Irish friend said some looting of food shops happened.
> 
> My friend said he had been told that Irish police had been told not to arrest and put people in cells unless absolutely necessary. To let people off with cautions.
> 
> Chatting to my local shop keeper His wife works in state education in London. They are going to close schools. A few school buildings may be kept open for children of NHS staff etc. So they are discussing how that will work. Also vulnerable children and those on school meals.


People in the Republic are more used to seeing army though. Cash transit vans are often accompanied by army, as are prisoner escorts.

I think that any use of army here will be for special skills they have. Medical, firefighting, engineering. If there is force action to be taken against the population, it will be the police that does it. God knows the Met has enough people, batons and bullets.


----------



## Smick (Mar 19, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> I wish all the panickers out there who are stripping the shops of essentials would just STOP IT. I am disgusted at the thoughtfulness of people queueing with piled up trolleys, filling cars with enough stuff to last months. Or are they just selling it at extortionate prices on ebay? Empty shelves all over the place - which must make it very difficult for those with mobility / health problems.
> 
> I hear Iceland are letting in only older/disabled people only in the mornings (til 10 or 11am?) and they are enforcing it too, they were refusing entry to a friend of mind who didn't look old enough - until she showed them her bus pass.  Sainsburys are reserving the first hour of trading for the elderly/vulnerable people, so thats 7 - 8am in Brixton Water lane.
> 
> Are any other shops around here (not internet shopping)  rationing goods / preventing stockpiling / giving priority to disadvantaged groups?


I know someone in Crofton Park who told me that a neighbour went out and panic bought kitchen roll. Dozens and dozens of the stuff. He comes home, realises he has overdone it and then offers, over a whatsapp group, to SELL it to his neighbours. My mate is disgusted and went back on the whatsapp group and told him that a neighbouring food bank would be glad of it if he was willing to donate.
Silence.


----------



## billythefish (Mar 19, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> I wish all the panickers out there who are stripping the shops of essentials would just STOP IT. I am disgusted at the thoughtfulness of people queueing with piled up trolleys, filling cars with enough stuff to last months. Or are they just selling it at extortionate prices on ebay? Empty shelves all over the place - which must make it very difficult for those with mobility / health problems.
> 
> I hear Iceland are letting in only older/disabled people only in the mornings (til 10 or 11am?) and they are enforcing it too, they were refusing entry to a friend of mind who didn't look old enough - until she showed them her bus pass.  Sainsburys are reserving the first hour of trading for the elderly/vulnerable people, so thats 7 - 8am in Brixton Water lane.
> 
> Are any other shops around here (not internet shopping)  rationing goods / preventing stockpiling / giving priority to disadvantaged groups?


I haven't been able to buy fresh fruit and veg for two weeks now. I don't get back to Brixton until gone 7pm, so no chance at any of my local shops (Brixton Hill). Just a question: if I were to take a morning off next week, does the market manage to stock up with fruit, veg, etc?


----------



## RoyReed (Mar 19, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> I wish all the panickers out there who are stripping the shops of essentials would just STOP IT. I am disgusted at the thoughtfulness of people queueing with piled up trolleys, filling cars with enough stuff to last months. Or are they just selling it at extortionate prices on ebay? Empty shelves all over the place - which must make it very difficult for those with mobility / health problems.
> 
> I hear Iceland are letting in only older/disabled people only in the mornings (til 10 or 11am?) and they are enforcing it too, they were refusing entry to a friend of mind who didn't look old enough - until she showed them her bus pass.  Sainsburys are reserving the first hour of trading for the elderly/vulnerable people, so thats 7 - 8am in Brixton Water lane.
> 
> Are any other shops around here (not internet shopping)  rationing goods / preventing stockpiling / giving priority to disadvantaged groups?


----------



## Rushy (Mar 19, 2020)

billythefish said:


> I haven't been able to buy fresh fruit and veg for two weeks now. I don't get back to Brixton until gone 7pm, so no chance at any of my local shops (Brixton Hill). Just a question: if I were to take a morning off next week, does the market manage to stock up with fruit, veg, etc?


OH just left Sainsburys on BWL and said it looks OK for most food stuff including fruit and veg. But not for carbs (pasta, rice, tatoes).


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Mar 19, 2020)

Went past Iceland earlier, it looked mental with queues , like the apocalypse is coming.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 19, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Went past Iceland earlier, it looked mental with queues , like the apocalypse is coming.


The weirdest thing about Iceland is people have stripped the vile 1 kg tubs of allegedly buttery margarine.
It is roughly 40 per cent marge and 60 per cent water, which is why it spreads well - and tastes like dish water.


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 19, 2020)

editor said:


> Almost all of the pubs are carrying on as normal - Brixton pubs, clubs and venues currently open or closed until further notice (18th March 2020)



They won't be the only ones:

Boris Johnson's father says _he_ will ignore government public health advice and still go to pub


----------



## blameless77 (Mar 19, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> Perfectly innocent!
> 
> so I'm going to get too worked up by what happened in 1995.
> 
> Means the opposite of what he intended



Please stop this. If it was up to me you’d be banned!


----------



## Mr paulee (Mar 19, 2020)

I'd say who is ever running sainsbury's at BWL is due a pay rise.
Been far the best stocked and run supermarket during this last few weeks.

Fortunate to have it locally


----------



## Mr paulee (Mar 19, 2020)

blameless77 said:


> Please stop this. If it was up to me you’d be banned!


Agree. It's really very boring.


----------



## TopCat (Mar 19, 2020)

editor said:


> The Dog got rightly slapped down when it first arrived but it's helped me raise nearly £5,000 for local youth charities in the last few years so I'm not going to get too worked up by what happened in 1995. They definitely played a part in gentrifying the area - as did me and you in a small measure by moving to the area if we're going to drill right down into the causes - but it's nothing compared to the modern onslaught of Brixton Village, Pop Brixton, Brixton Square, Squires, Hondo, champagne bars etc,
> 
> I tend to get more worked up by the recent arrival of unaffordable bars and restaurants and elitist, members-only clubs, to be honest. Besides, I think I've given a fair bit back to the community since I've been here.


I'm not digging you for not giving back. Offline was /is going for how long? Often or mostly free, some hilarious bands, it was all good. 

It's going to be very interesting watching the plethora of start up bar/eateries that infest Brixton all fail and quite soon. 

Most of these places have a six months business plan. Customers are rightly elusive now. 

I see empty businesss spread all over Brixton within weeks as places get destroyed by their cash flow issues. 

The Village is going to get Mullared.  

I hope we get that shop with the big snails back...


----------



## TopCat (Mar 19, 2020)

editor said:


> Here's a picture of my cat busily (covering my socks in fur) to cheer everyone up.
> 
> View attachment 202224


Distract with cats. This is my old rescue cat Bobby. 17 I think.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2020)

TopCat said:


> I'm not digging you for not giving back. Offline was /is going for how long? Often or mostly free, some hilarious bands, it was all good.


The being free bit is_ really_ important to me because I remember what it was like not being able to afford to see good bands/entertainment.  I think I've only ever strictly charged on five occasions since 2004: a Xmas party night at Jamm in 2005 where I had to make a certain amount to cover fees (with a huge line up),  four Bowie charity fundraisers since 2004 and some NYEs where the venue has had to charge to keep up the nutters. Even then, I've always provided a guest list to ensure that everyone who wants to can get in free (as I do with the Dogstar now), so that's probably something like 500+ free shows!


----------



## TopCat (Mar 19, 2020)

editor said:


> The being free bit is_ really_ important to me because I remember what it was like not being able to afford to see good bands/entertainment.  I think I've only ever strictly charged on five occasions since 2004: a Xmas party night at Jamm in 2005 where I had to make a certain amount to cover fees (with a huge line up),  four Bowie charity fundraisers since 2004 and some NYEs where the venue has had to charge to keep up the nutters. Even then, I've always provided a guest list to ensure that everyone who wants to can get in free (as I do with the Dogstar now), so that's probably something like 500+ free shows!


Respect where it's due. I was at the 2005 night at The Jamm and too many other Offline's to mention.
You put on a 15 piece brass band on a stage the size of a doormat. The Albert was crammed. The trombone twatted people as the slide extended.. I have been told I imagined it all.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 19, 2020)

Rushy said:


> OH just left Sainsburys on BWL and said it looks OK for most food stuff including fruit and veg. But not for carbs (pasta, rice, tatoes).


But stripped bare NO veg at all when I popped in after work about 6ish. Still some milk. And gin - but NO mixers.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 19, 2020)

"Windrush: never again"  petition:


> Implement and accept all recommendations from The Windrush Lessons Learned review, and do more to protect survivors so this never happens again
> *Why is this important?*
> Two years after the Windrush Scandal, the independent report commissioned into the appalling failings that took place has finally been published. But with so much going on, we can’t let the lessons go unnoticed.
> The Home Office can no longer ignore the true scale of the scandal and its impact on people - from being made homeless or unemployed to being denied access to the NHS or unfairly deported. The Home Office must urgently stop any racial discrimination and to learn from the lessons published, so this never happens again.
> ...


 
Windrush: never again

please sign or write to your MP about this.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> But stripped bare NO veg at all when I popped in after work about 6ish. Still some milk. And gin - but NO mixers.


At 8pm there was literally nothing there at all. No fruit, no veg, no bakery goods - nothing even in the freezers.


----------



## klang (Mar 19, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> ..





cuppa tee said:


> ,


You shouldn't have bothered, cuppa tee, Pickman's model already said it twice.


----------



## theboris (Mar 20, 2020)

Distract with cats? Agog with dogs, more like. Here's McCloud with his latest food parcel


----------



## Smick (Mar 20, 2020)

I would say Sainsbury's on BWL's shelves were about 60% empty this morning. I saw people buying pasta and cans of tomatoes. Also lots of bottles of spirits. But they didn't have the butter that I went in for.


----------



## alex_ (Mar 20, 2020)

Aries on acre lane has reopened


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 20, 2020)

editor said:


> Almost all of the pubs are carrying on as normal - Brixton pubs, clubs and venues currently open or closed until further notice (18th March 2020)



Young people, stop going to pubs! Britain's chief scientific adviser warns

Stanley Johnson ignores son Boris Johnson's advice and says he _will_ go to pub

Wetherspoons boss says _UK pubs will stay open *as long as possible*_












(Source: Henry Nicholls/PA)

*"Taking Back Control"*​


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 20, 2020)




----------



## Rushy (Mar 20, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Young people, stop going to pubs! Britain's chief scientific adviser warns
> 
> Stanley Johnson ignores son Boris Johnson's advice and says he _will_ go to pub
> 
> Wetherspoons boss says _UK pubs will stay open *as long as possible*_



I was surprised by the number of people I saw in pubs on Wednesday night. And also by pubs using this as a marketing opportunity. South London pub co Antic are tweeting about #pubspirit as if it is comparable to the blitz. 

"_We've been hit hard but, by hell, we'll carry on with #pubspirit as long as we can_" 
_"We know that it’s a trying time so we would like to thank all of the loyal patrons who kept us company this weekend. Here’s to another week of #PubSpirit"
"Our #PubSpirit is alive and well across your local Antic pubs. We’re here, and we’ll be here for as long as we’re allowed."_
"_Come quarantine with us and buy a pint_." 

We all know that medical advice is that in order to save lives we desperately need to slow the spread of this disease. We have been told repeatedly and in no uncertain terms that social distancing means avoiding pubs and clubs, etc... This kind of marketing seems intended to make people feel actual pride in ignoring this advice. If there were a blitz equivalent it would be going to the pub during an air raid and giving yourself a pat on the back for pulling all the blackout blinds off the windows and shining a spotlight onto a neighbouring hospital. That'll show those jerry bombers just how heroic we are!

These are going to be difficult times for everyone. But more than most they, with their network of property investment companies which own their freeholds, should be able to afford to act more responsibly than they are.

It's time for everyone to take this seriously folks. Lambeth and Southwark are currently the epicenter of the epicenter with more cases than any other boroughs. Councils are setting up temporary mortuaries. Don't be the weakest link.

#PubSpirit. Huzzah!


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> View attachment 202442


I don't think there's anyone who hasn't seen this graphic multiple times so why are you posting it without any comment in the _Brixton_ forum?


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2020)

In case anyone missed it from the other thread. These really are grim times 









						Video: crowds surge into Brixton’s Iceland supermarket as coronavirus panic buying continues
					

These are the shocking scenes in Brixton’s Iceland supermarket this morning, as crowds pushed and shoved their way into the supermarket. Staff can be heard imploring people to “behave t…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## T & P (Mar 20, 2020)

RE: pubs and bars. Frankly at this point pehaps it's time to not just name but also shame those venues that bravely and stoically carry on trading. The punters who visit them should also have a word with themselves while we're at it. I fucking love the pub myself well as playing tennis and various other outdoor activities, and I am managing fine without at them at the moment, because, er... there's something bigger going on.


----------



## T & P (Mar 20, 2020)

My previous post has become partially moot as the PM has just announced the mandatory closure of all pubs and bars in the UK from midnight. But I bet there's going to be plenty of wankers out tonight going on a 'last hooray' session.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2020)

That's that, then 








						All Brixton bars and clubs will close tonight and stay closed for the foreseeable future, Fri 20th March 2020
					

It’s taken weeks of inexcusable dithering, but Boris Johnson has finally offered some guidance and told all cafes, pubs and restaurants to close tonight, Friday 20th March 2020. The nationwid…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Rushy (Mar 20, 2020)

T & P said:


> My previous post has become partially moot as the PM has just announced the mandatory closure of all pubs and bars in the UK from midnight. But I bet there's going to be plenty of wankers out tonight going on a 'last hooray' session.





> Pubs in *Penge*, south-east London, had already started filling up well before the prime minister’s announcement that they must close down.
> 
> The high street, whose environs host six pubs, still had five open as Boris Johnson addressed the nation. There were surreal scenes as the big-screen televisions beamed Downing Street’s daily press conference that carried news of one of the most wide-ranging peacetime changes to British life while, directly underneath them, games of pool continued undisturbed.
> 
> ...











						UK coronavirus: restaurants, pubs and gyms to close; government to pay 80% of wages of those not working – as it happened
					

All the day’s developments as UK death toll reaches 177 and government announces new clampdown alongside financial easing




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2020)

Pubs in Brixton are already filling up.


----------



## T & P (Mar 20, 2020)

Rushy said:


> UK coronavirus: restaurants, pubs and gyms to close; government to pay 80% of wages of those not working – as it happened
> 
> 
> All the day’s developments as UK death toll reaches 177 and government announces new clampdown alongside financial easing
> ...


FFS


----------



## twistedAM (Mar 20, 2020)

Rushy said:


> I was surprised by the number of people I saw in pubs on Wednesday night. And also by pubs using this as a marketing opportunity. South London pub co Antic are tweeting about #pubspirit as if it is comparable to the blitz.
> 
> "_We've been hit hard but, by hell, we'll carry on with #pubspirit as long as we can_"
> _"We know that it’s a trying time so we would like to thank all of the loyal patrons who kept us company this weekend. Here’s to another week of #PubSpirit"
> ...



I hate Antic and associated companies.


----------



## editor (Mar 20, 2020)

twistedAM said:


> I hate Antic and associated companies.


I suspect they may not be around for much longer.


----------



## lang rabbie (Mar 20, 2020)

editor said:


> Pubs in Brixton are already filling up.


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 20, 2020)

editor said:


> Pubs in Brixton are already filling up.


It’s for this reason that I posted the graphic above. 

Its not big and it’s not clever!


----------



## T & P (Mar 20, 2020)

lang rabbie said:


> View attachment 202477


On my commute home from work I saw a similar scene on just about every pub en route.

Oh well. At least it’ll be over by midnight.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 21, 2020)

Im concered up the people who work in the entertainment industry. Ive been seeing reports on my FB of cinemas, hotels dismissing people.

A lot of these people are on insecure contracts. 

Its time for Boris to do what Macron in France has done- suspend all rent and utilities bill payments.


----------



## Rushy (Mar 21, 2020)

Venus is super bright this evening, almost exactly west from here.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 22, 2020)

Rushy said:


> Venus is super bright this evening, almost exactly west from here.


yeah...... a nice thing to see of an evening in these dark times 👍


----------



## xoxojelena (Mar 23, 2020)

Not sure if anyone saw this already, it seems that LEON will open where the Starbucks was, by the Brixton station.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2020)

xoxojelena said:


> Not sure if anyone saw this already, it seems that LEON will open where the Starbucks was, by the Brixton station.


A chain for a chain!

I'm going to do a short piece on Brixton Buzz about this but was wondering if you fancied writing is (seeing as you dug up the news!)


----------



## xoxojelena (Mar 23, 2020)

I am not really a writer, so will have to pass on the opportunity, but thank you. We just received the letter from the council to let us know of the development as it affects our building & if we have any feedback.


----------



## alex_ (Mar 23, 2020)

editor said:


> A chain for a chain!
> 
> I'm going to do a short piece on Brixton Buzz about this but was wondering if you fancied writing is (seeing as you dug up the news!)



ethical consumer rate them as a recommended brand and they get the highest score of any chain. So surely the most ethical food chain opening in Brixton is something to be celebrated ?


----------



## theboris (Mar 23, 2020)

I don't know if this graffiti by Rush Common is _entirely_ socially responsible, but appreciate the sentiments


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2020)

alex_ said:


> ethical consumer rate them as a recommended brand and they get the highest score of any chain. So surely the most ethical food chain opening in Brixton is something to be celebrated ?


I'm not going to 'celebrate' another fast food chain - I'm sure they'll have a highly paid PR teams on had for that - but I will give them fair coverage about their opening and give credit where due. They're infinitely better than shitty Starbucks, that's for sure.

And in the news: Fast food chain turns its restaurants into shops


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 23, 2020)

Morley's department store just announced they're closing


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Mar 23, 2020)

​


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 23, 2020)

alex_ said:


> ethical consumer rate them as a recommended brand and they get the highest score of any chain. So surely the most ethical food chain opening in Brixton is something to be celebrated ?


Do they pay London living wage?


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> Do they pay London living wage?


The result of approx 5 seconds on Google: 



> We work in a meritocracy. Our gender pay gap is smaller than both the UK and Food & Beverage sector averages and, as of April 2017, women made up 55% of our workforce and constituted the majority across all roles, except the senior team.
> 
> But it’s not just about what happens in our Borough support office. We pay all of our team members above National Living Wage, and that includes paid lunch breaks. We promote flexible working, including lots of part-time roles.
> 
> ...


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 23, 2020)

editor said:


> The result of approx 5 seconds on Google:


I had a fish finger sandwich, I think, from them at London Bridge and it wasn’t very nice.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 23, 2020)

There was lots of people crowding around the doors of Iceland this morning at about 8.30am.  The doors were closed but they were all pushing towards them anyway.  Not much social distancing there.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> I had a fish finger sandwich, I think, from them at London Bridge and it wasn’t very nice.


What has that got to do with me taking the time to answer your question about the Living Wage? Or weren't you really interested in the answer anyway?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 23, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> There was lots of people crowding around the doors of Iceland this morning at about 8.30am.  The doors were closed but they were all pushing towards them anyway.  Not much social distancing there.


I think Iceland normally open at eight o'clock, so maybe the crowds were panicking in case they wouldn't open at all.

When I first moved to London I worked in a pub opposite an industrial estate.
It got a bit like your're saying if the pub doors were not thrown open at 6 pm precisely.


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 23, 2020)

editor said:


> What has that got to do with me taking the time to answer your question about the Living Wage? Or weren't you really interested in the answer anyway?





editor said:


> What has that got to do with me taking the time to answer your question about the Living Wage? Or weren't you really interested in the answer anyway?


Thank you for your google but it didn’t answer my question. I was wondering about the London living wage.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> Thank you for your google but it didn’t answer my question. I was wondering about the London living wage.


You couldn't have wondered that much if your response was a pointless post about a fish finger sandwich you may or may not have had from them.  If you're that bothered, try asking them yourself.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 23, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I think Iceland normally open at eight o'clock, so maybe the crowds were panicking in case they wouldn't open at all.
> 
> When I first moved to London I worked in a pub opposite an industrial estate.
> It got a bit like your're saying if the pub doors were not thrown open at 6 pm precisely.


It looked like it was open, with shoppers inside. Perhaps they were restricting the numbers they let in so there is room inside. Isn't it older / vulnerable shoppers only then? didn't look like anyone was letting anyone have room outside. There was just a couple of people sensible enough to hold back, waiting well away from the scrum at the door.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 23, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> It looked like it was open, with shoppers inside. Perhaps they were restricting the numbers they let in so there is room inside. Isn't it older / vulnerable shoppers only then? didn't look like anyone was letting anyone have room outside. There was just a couple of people sensible enough to hold back, waiting well away from the scrum at the door.


Yes that's it. 
Unbelievably this was happening at Savers in Peckham on Friday. Only two or three customers a time there. But its a small shop.
I wasn't early enough to see this at supermarkets, but both Nat West and Santander banks in Brixton were making customers queue outside this afternoon.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 23, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Yes that's it.
> Unbelievably this was happening at Savers in Peckham on Friday. Only two or three customers a time there. But its a small shop.
> I wasn't early enough to see this at supermarkets, but both Nat West and Santander banks in Brixton were making customers queue outside this afternoon.


I don't blame them making people queue outside - but I'm amazed the customers want to crowd so closely together. Makes no sense.


----------



## alex_ (Mar 24, 2020)

editor said:


> I'm not going to 'celebrate' another fast food chain - I'm sure they'll have a highly paid PR teams on had for that - but I will give them fair coverage about their opening and give credit where due. They're infinitely better than shitty Starbucks, that's for sure.
> 
> And in the news: Fast food chain turns its restaurants into shops



bastards


----------



## T & P (Mar 24, 2020)

I went out earlier this afternoon for my essential shopping trip and went past Brockwell Park. It was depressingly busy. Not as busy as on a cool but sunny weekend in the Spring, but not far off it either. Plenty of traffic on the road as well.


----------



## alex_ (Mar 24, 2020)

T & P said:


> I went out earlier this afternoon for my essential shopping trip and went past Brockwell Park. It was depressingly busy. Not as busy as on a cool but sunny weekend in the Spring, but not far off it either. Plenty of traffic on the road as well.



Clapham Common the same, not large groups - but lots of people out.

Many less people walking around in Clapham park though.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2020)

alex_ said:


> bastards


What point are you trying to labour here? And why?


----------



## Rushy (Mar 24, 2020)

alex_ said:


> bastards



I used to work with one of the founders of Leon, many moons ago. Their response makes me quite proud of them right now and I'm looking forward to them coming to Brixton.


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 24, 2020)

Rushy said:


> I used to work with one of the founders of Leon, many moons ago. Their approach makes me quite proud of them right now and looking I'm forward to them coming to Brixton.


Just don’t have the fish finger sandwich!


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 24, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> I would like to extend my condolences to the family and friends of the late *Anisha Vidal-Garner* who was killed in this shocking incident (which was witnessed by some of her friends).
> 
> As in the case of *Aaron Blackwood Jones'* killing of *Celia Ines Betrouni* in a similar incident on Brixton Hill, a few hundred metres away at the junction with New Park Road just over a year earlier, I suspect that it will not be long before the Metropolitan Police are able to release the details of the person(s) whom they believe can assist them with their enquiries into this killing.
> 
> ...



*Quincy Anyiam* has today admitted running over and killing 20-year-old *Anisha Vidal-Garner *on Brixton Hill after he sped from officers on 19 February 2020.


----------



## Mr paulee (Mar 24, 2020)

I'd rather Leon (who as I understand are a fairly decent run company) go into that site than leave it empty.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> I'd rather Leon (who as I understand are a fairly decent run company) go into that site than leave it empty.


I don't think you'll find anyone to disagree with that. And I'm delighted to see the back of Starbucks.


----------



## northeast (Mar 25, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> I'd rather Leon (who as I understand are a fairly decent run company) go into that site than leave it empty.



Far better food than most fast food places. Don't get me wrong it is a fast food joint. But much healthier option than many of the shops. And plenty of options for food allergies/choices!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 25, 2020)

How are the shops in Brixton doing? I'll need to shop for fresh veg before long and I dread even trying Electric ave if it is anything like it was when I went by on Monday. 

Are people still crowding around Iceland or queueing in the market? 
Does Noors have any stock?
Does anywhere have bread flour or any flour in stock?
Are there any special shopping hours for NHS or vulnerable people that I should avoid?


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> How are the shops in Brixton doing? I'll need to shop for fresh veg before long and I dread even trying Electric ave if it is anything like it was when I went by on Monday.
> 
> Are people still crowding around Iceland or queueing in the market?
> Does Noors have any stock?
> ...


Check out the dedicated thread here - Brixton coronavirus: local help, resources, business closures and news


----------



## T & P (Mar 25, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> How are the shops in Brixton doing? I'll need to shop for fresh veg before long and I dread even trying Electric ave if it is anything like it was when I went by on Monday.
> 
> Are people still crowding around Iceland or queueing in the market?
> Does Noors have any stock?
> ...


In my experience (in Tulse Hill and West Norwood though) for a better chance of finding stock you should avoid the big supermarkets, and even the smaller ones. The smaller the shop the more likely you are to find the first necessity items that you are likely to be after.

And even if not, at least you’ll be in and out in a moment, as opposed to having to queue for a while just to get in only to discover they’re sold out of bog rolls and eggs.


----------



## Angellic (Mar 25, 2020)

I had to go into town yesterday and the Tesco at Piccadilly Circus was an Aladdin’s Cave. The bus was mostly empty and the 159 drops you almost at the door.


----------



## Smick (Mar 26, 2020)

Angellic said:


> I had to go into town yesterday and the Tesco at Piccadilly Circus was an Aladdin’s Cave. The bus was mostly empty and the 159 drops you almost at the door.


I’ve heard that in the square mile, the shops are all stocked because the offices are empty.
City Thameslink is three stops from Loughborough Junction, less than the time to queue in some supermarkets, and has a Co-op and Tesco at either entrance.


----------



## Angellic (Mar 26, 2020)

The Tesco/Esso petrol station on Brixton Rd is currently being restocked and will open at 1pm today. It’s the one near but opposite Max Roach Park.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 26, 2020)

T & P said:


> In my experience (in Tulse Hill and West Norwood though) for a better chance of finding stock you should avoid the big supermarkets, and even the smaller ones. The smaller the shop the more likely you are to find the first necessity items that you are likely to be after.
> 
> And even if not, at least you’ll be in and out in a moment, as opposed to having to queue for a while just to get in only to discover they’re sold out of bog rolls and eggs.


I went shopping in all Herne Hills small shops and managed to get a basket full of food - but no flour, and only a little veg - but it was at lot more expensive than usual supermarket and market shops I normally do. Fortunately theres not much else to spend on atm.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 26, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> How are the shops in Brixton doing? I'll need to shop for fresh veg before long and I dread even trying Electric ave if it is anything like it was when I went by on Monday.
> 
> Are people still crowding around Iceland or queueing in the market?
> Does Noors have any stock?
> ...


This queuing thing has really caught on. Loughborough Junction Tesco Express, Co-op, and Millenium Pharmacy were all at it this afternoon - although the flashy new Nisa, which I haven't tried yet had no queue outside.

I very guiltily took the bus to Camberwell where Lidl had a SIA-style guard at the door - but it was a walk-in for me.
This was about 5.45 pm so the shelves were clear of bread and eggs, though not of ales and ciders, all still excellently priced.

If you are into dirt cheap instant coffee their Bellarom is allegedly strength 8 and retails for 1.39 for 200g. Plenty of that.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2020)

Brockwell Park earlier today


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 27, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> I went shopping in all Herne Hills small shops and managed to get a basket full of food - but no flour, and only a little veg - but it was at lot more expensive than usual supermarket and market shops I normally do. Fortunately theres not much else to spend on atm.


Flour, plain & self raising at lidl


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 27, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> Flour, plain & self raising at lidl


Which branch and when was that. Acre land, Stockwell or Camberwell?


----------



## Big Bertha (Mar 27, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> Which branch and when was that. Acre land, Stockwell or Camberwell?


Acre lane


----------



## CH1 (Mar 30, 2020)

Our former Lambeth Mayor 1985-86 is in Kings with Coronavirus according to this Tweet - and Helen Hayes MP.
I can only wish him well and hope he recovers.
The first person I have known personally to get this wretched disease.


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 30, 2020)

Rushy said:


> I used to work with one of the founders of Leon, many moons ago. Their response makes me quite proud of them right now and I'm looking forward to them coming to Brixton.



I wonder whether they will back out of the Starbucks unit? Not a great time to be adding a new branch, financially speaking. And they seem to be incredibly busy rejigging their business for the Covid era. Their twitter feed makes my head swim. One of their new initiatives is crowdfunding to give NHS staff one hot meal a day Help raise £1000000 to Help feed NHS workers one hot healthy meal each day. Starting in the hardest hit London hospitals, then going National. Leon sets up initiative to deliver free meals to NHS critical care staff


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> I wonder whether they will back out of the Starbucks unit? Not a great time to be adding a new branch, financially speaking. And they seem to be incredibly busy rejigging their business for the Covid era. Their twitter feed makes my head swim. One of their new initiatives is crowdfunding to give NHS staff one hot meal a day Help raise £1000000 to Help feed NHS workers one hot healthy meal each day. Starting in the hardest hit London hospitals, then going National. Leon sets up initiative to deliver free meals to NHS critical care staff


I've only ever had a very average burger from Leon but they're clearly an infinitely better company than Starbucks. And, well, most other businesses too. It certainly makes me more mindful to pay them a visit if they do open in Brixton.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2020)

Run by an urbanite!








						Neighbourhood deli Guzzl offers free delivery for customers within two miles of Brixton Village
					

There’s never been a better time to support independent local businesses, so we’re highlighting Guzzl, a deli based in Brixton Village who are offering a local delivery service during t…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Smick (Mar 30, 2020)

editor said:


> Run by an urbanite!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's lots of innovation out there. Some people have no choice but to close, and it is tough to see, but others are trying to work out how they can come through the depression stronger.

I would imagine that some of the emergency measures being taken at present by businesses will be carried on once normality resumes.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2020)

Just got a bit lively around these parts: 




















						In photos: Armed and masked police officers make an arrest on Brixton’s Coldharbour Lane, Mon 30th March 2020
					

These were the scenes in Brixton’s Coldharbour Lane a short while ago, with masked and armed police officers making an arrest of one man.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 31, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> the rot set in when the baked potato place went



Spudulike was brilliant. They always answered the "cheese or beans first?" question correctly.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 31, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I did ten hours today in the City. Which is almost empty now. Me and my workmates have been moving a lot of stuff.



The City just feels plain weird. I went up to London Wall on Friday, and it was a ghost town - kind of like it used to be at the weekends, back in the '70s and '80s.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 31, 2020)

Smick said:


> People in the Republic are more used to seeing army though. Cash transit vans are often accompanied by army, as are prisoner escorts.


Isn't that because the Gardai are corrupt bastards who'd as soon rob a security van as escort it?



> I think that any use of army here will be for special skills they have. Medical, firefighting, engineering. If there is force action to be taken against the population, it will be the police that does it. God knows the Met has enough people, batons and bullets.



Even then, if real civil disorder takes hold, the high-ups in the Met will have to deploy their human resources very carefully. Even the TSG has lost about half its London-wide strength (not a bad thing, IMO).


----------



## Smick (Apr 1, 2020)

ViolentPanda said:


> Isn't that because the Gardai are corrupt bastards who'd as soon rob a security van as escort it.



No, it's because the IRA, and its various successors, are much better equipped than G4S.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Apr 1, 2020)

Smick said:


> No, it's because the IRA, and its various successors, are much better equipped than G4S.



I shouldn't really have laughed at that, because it's true, but it's quite a state of affairs!


----------



## Casaubon (Apr 1, 2020)

ViolentPanda said:


> Spudulike was brilliant. They always answered the "cheese or beans first?" question correctly.


And don't forget their garlic butter option.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 1, 2020)

Apparently Akeem Mustapha, owner of the Majestic Restaurant opposite the Barrier Block, died of the virus on the 27th. Sports and the Coronavirus lockdown


----------



## lang rabbie (Apr 1, 2020)

Smick said:


> I’ve heard that in the square mile, the shops are all stocked because the offices are empty.
> City Thameslink is three stops from Loughborough Junction, less than the time to queue in some supermarkets, and has a Co-op and Tesco at either entrance.


Co-op have started closing some of their smaller branches in City and West End used mostly by daytime workers and are redeploying their staff to stores closer to people's homes - check before making a trip.

Co-op shuts Bankside shop to send staff and stock to busier areas

Edited to add - looks as though their branches at Strand, Store Street, Holborn - Kingsway, Ludgate Circus, Sumner St, St Pauls, 275 Grays Inn Rd, 17 Moorgate, Fenchurch St, and America Square are now all closed.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> Apparently Akeem Mustapha, owner of the Majestic Restaurant opposite the Barrier Block, died of the virus on the 27th. Sports and the Coronavirus lockdown


Oh blimey. It's such an awful disease. 


> I was trying to discover the treasures in the coronavirus pandemic when more bad news came from London of the shocking demise of my friend, Akeem Mustapha, owner of Majestic, a restaurant and a hangout place in Brixton, South East London. He was infected with the dreaded disease and did not survive it even in a country that I have always touted as having one of the best healthcare systems in the world.
> 
> The news, as well as others, of events happening to several high ranking persons in Nigeria, (most of them importing the virus from abroad) having been tested and found to be positive to the virus and stealthily penetrating the fabric of Nigerian society without discrimination and with utter disregard for status, religion, tribe, are startling and worrisome.
> 
> In Akeem’s case, he was rushed into intensive care when his situation deteriorated and his family had to call for an ambulance. That was the last time the rest of the family would see him, because they too had to be quarantined immediately it was found that he had been infected by the Coronavirus. They remain in isolation till now, unable to say a proper good bye to the man who had been an exceptional father to the wonderful children and a great wife that I know.


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2020)

Gas works cancelled 








						SGN temporarily postpones planned gas network upgrade in Brixton Road, April 2020
					

Scotia Gas Networks (SGN) have announced that they are temporarily postponing all works for the planned gas network upgrade in Brixton Road.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Apr 3, 2020)

Anyone know why the Prince of Wales (P.O.W.) has rather uniquely boarded itself up? 
It looks pretty unsightly.  I would take a picture to illustrate, but this is a heavily policed area and I don't want to breach the Corona Virus Regulations Woman fined £660 for breaching coronavirus rules


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 3, 2020)

Insurance policies isn’t it


----------



## T & P (Apr 3, 2020)

The Tulse Hill Hotel is also boarded up as if there's a tornado on its way...


----------



## madolesance (Apr 3, 2020)

Prince of Wales


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 3, 2020)

To keep out squatters / opportunistic looters / for the insurance company.


----------



## theboris (Apr 3, 2020)




----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2020)

Cracking sunset tonight


----------



## aka (Apr 4, 2020)

DietCokeGirl said:


> To keep out squatters / opportunistic looters / for the insurance company.


correct


----------



## theboris (Apr 4, 2020)

Brockwell Park shut from tomorrow, for the best, I guess, but still sad

EDIT: as reported on Brixton Buzz, doh!


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2020)

Q: has the railway station passageway between Atlantic Road and Station Road got a name?


----------



## aka (Apr 6, 2020)

theboris said:


> Brockwell Park shut from tomorrow, for the best, I guess, but still sad
> 
> EDIT: as reported on Brixton Buzz, doh!


Back open today.


----------



## editor (Apr 6, 2020)

Great stuff from Solomon and the Brixton Soup Kitchen    Video: Solomon Smith from the Brixton Soup Kitchen tells his story


----------



## lang rabbie (Apr 6, 2020)

editor said:


> Q: has the railway station passageway between Atlantic Road and Station Road got a name?


It is called "Station Passage" on this Brixton Market Traders Map from a few years ago, and it appears to be  what Network Rail called it when discussing options for relocating businesses from the Atlantic Road arches.

However, I don't think it has ever been recognised as an official postal address and businesses have used the Arch number and Atlantic Rd/Brixton Station Rd.


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2020)

Lovely full Moon tonight!


----------



## TopCat (Apr 7, 2020)

innit. best for ages.


----------



## TopCat (Apr 7, 2020)

great picture


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 8, 2020)

editor said:


> Lovely full Moon tonight!
> 
> View attachment 205284


wow, that's a stunning photo editor , is that just with your camera or through a telescope or something?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 8, 2020)

*Mental Health News*
It looks as though the powers that be at SLAM are reviving the concept of a Maudsley Emergency Clinic - primarily to relieve congestion/cross infection at the 2 Lambeth Accident and Emergency departments as far as I can see.

From 1st April the new Chair of SLAM Sir Norman Lamb came into post. He had a profile as an advocate of improved mental health services whilst a junior health minister in the latter end of the coalition government, Be interesting to see if Sir Norman makes any difference. Presumably he cannot be blamed for the proposal to knock down the Lambeth Hospital in Landor Road and thereby increase patient density at the Maudsley site.

Anyway here are the internal guidelines for access to SLAM treatment right now:

*External Coronavirus Update 6th April 2020

Crisis and emergencies*
For those in crisis and needing immediate hospital admission the Crisis Outreach and Home
Treatment services are still running but with some reduced capacity due to illness.
Our Mental Health Liaison Service at Guys and St Thomas’s temporarily moved to a new
Mental Health Emergency Department (ED) at the Maudsley Hospital on 6th April. A mental
health triage function will remain at St Thomas’ hospital and will divert people away from the
ED to the Maudsley – providing they need an assessment of their mental health and have no
physical health issues. The Maudsley Mental Health ED will also divert people from Kings
College ED. Those who have both a mental and physical health issue will be seen, as usual,
in St Thomas’s and Kings and will be transferred to the Maudsley ED as soon as possible,
providing ongoing mental health support is needed.

We will be writing to all service users asking them not to attend ED, unless they are
experiencing an emergency physical health issue, but to call an extended Crisis Line service
number (0800 731 2864) where they will be directed to the most appropriate service. We are
increasing capacity on this crisis line to manage this.
If someone you know is in a crisis you can call:
• SLaM 24/7 mental health crisis line on 0800 731 284
• Solidarity in a Crisis on 0300 123 1922 (Mon-Fri 6pm-12am / Sat-Sun 12pm – 12am).
This is an out-of-hours phone and in-person support service run by people who know
what it’s like to be where you are now. They also have a community crisis team, which
is currently operating by Skype, social media or telephone.
• Evening Sanctuary – although this is currently unable to accept referrals for people to
access the service in person, it can provide telephone support for people in crisis. If
you know someone who could benefit from this telephone support please refer to the
sanctuary: Sanctuary : Mosaic Clubhouse or call 0207 924 9657.

*New referrals*
The Single Point of Access (SPA) will continue to receive new referrals, though it is
operating at reduced capacity and will focus on urgent cases in the first instance - email:
lambethspa@slam.nhs.uk, Tel: 0800 090 2456 (Monday to Friday 9am to 5pm). Please do
not contact the SPA unless it is urgent as this takes time away from dealing with crisis and
urgent assessments.

*People already receiving support from community services*
We are currently operating out of two Living Well Centres; North (332 Brixton Rd) and South
(380 Streatham High Road).

We are doing all we can to maintain cover, whilst also social distancing. We are currently
operating on a shift system, with a duty rota focusing on urgent cases, necessary home visits
and medication management (depots, clozapine and olanzepine). Staff working from home
are engaging with clients and their families to provide support and assurance via video and
phone contact.
We are reviewing our caseloads and categorising users as red, amber or green. We are
prioritising our support for people identified in red and amber groups defined as:
• RED: In crisis and requiring Home Treatment Team / hospital admission
• AMBER:
• Likely to present high demands on emergency and inpatient services whom we
believe we can intervene with in order to reduce this risk.
• Those who live alone and are socially isolated AND are at high risk of adverse
response to coronavirus or vulnerable to self-neglect and poor ADLs.
• In need of critical treatment delivered e.g. clozapine and depot without which likely to
lead to serious deterioration and risk if they are not delivered by our service.
• Those at serious risk to self and others in whom we feel our intervention will mitigate
this risk.

*Social Care*
Social workers are currently only focusing on Mental Health Act assessments, safeguarding
and welfare in a central team based at Lambeth Civic Centre. They can be contacted on:
0207 926 5555.

*Talking Therapies*
Lambeth Talking Therapies (IAPT) is business as usual and is providing treatment via
secure Skype, telephone and online, with some exceptions where clinically this is not
feasible. We are also asking patients to refer themselves via https://slamiapt.
nhs.uk/lambeth. The direct link to refer is here.

*In-patient beds*
For those in in-patient beds, support will continue as normal though we are asking visitors to
contact their loved ones by phone or video call instead.


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2020)

Lucy Fur said:


> wow, that's a stunning photo editor , is that just with your camera or through a telescope or something?


With an Olympus OM-D EM-1 camera and a fairly cheapo 75-300mm lens (equivalent to 600mm). I took some more pics earlier this morning: 




















						In photos: the ‘Super Pink Moon’ over Brixton, early Weds morning, 8th April 2020
					

This morning saw the biggest and brightest full moon of the year light up the sky, with the ‘Super Pink Moon’ following the Spring Equinox.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2020)

This is great stuff: 








						Brixton Local website lists local business still operating, delivering and providing new services during the COVID-19 lockdown
					

There’s never been a more vital time to support local businesses than now, with many struggling to keep afloat because of the crippling Covid-19 lockdown. To connect people with businesses an…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2020)

editor said:


> This is great stuff:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And late to the party with an offering nowhere near as good as the unpaid one is Brixton BID








						BRIXTON LOCAL - Brixton BID
					






					www.brixtonbid.co.uk


----------



## Lucy Fur (Apr 8, 2020)

editor said:


> With an Olympus OM-D EM-1 camera and a fairly cheapo 75-300mm lens (equivalent to 600mm). I took some more pics earlier this morning:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, they look amazing, really like the one with the clouds.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 8, 2020)

Just looked on HHR practice website to see what it says about appointments.  Nothing at all  apart from "Sorry, your practice doesn't offer this service" 🙄 I get it it's tricky at the moment. But there should be some advise surely. Looks like we're completely on our own! 🤔

Ok someone suggested this might be for online appointments only at this time.  I surprise myself sometimes just how incredibly thick I can be at times!    🤣 🤣


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 8, 2020)

xsunnysuex said:


> Just looked on HHR practice website to see what it says about appointments.  Nothing at all  apart from "Sorry, your practice doesn't offer this service" 🙄 I get it it's tricky at the moment. But there should be some advise surely. Looks like we're completely on our own! 🤔
> 
> Ok someone suggested this might be for online appointments only at this time.  I surprise myself sometimes just how incredibly thick I can at times!    🤣 🤣



 I have a regular three month prescription I usually have to see the GP first. Rang up the my practise to talk to the receptionist and it was sorted straight away. Picked up prescription from Chemist. Looks to me that GP practises are now operating on different guidelines. She looked and saw its regular prescription and did it then.


----------



## chainsawjob (Apr 9, 2020)

Might be of interest if anyone would like to volunteer (not sure if this is the right place to post, not sure how local to Brixton these are?)


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 10, 2020)

MISSING: 10.4.20 SPIKE: BRIXTON, South London: MINIATURE CHIHUAHUA

SPIKE is a Miniature Chihuahua

He Went Missing Today, EASTER FRIDAY: 10.4.20


WHERE? BRIXTON area
Please kindly keep a look out for this sweetheart
Please kindly share far and wide.
Thank You!

If spotted phone.....


----------



## Big Bertha (Apr 10, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I have a regular three month prescription I usually have to see the GP first. Rang up the my practise to talk to the receptionist and it was sorted straight away. Picked up prescription from Chemist. Looks to me that GP practises are now operating on different guidelines. She looked and saw its regular prescription and did it then.











						Methadone to be supplied without new prescription during Covid-19 crisis
					

Pharmacists will be allowed to give out medication to patients who have already been receiving it




					www.google.co.uk


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> Methadone to be supplied without new prescription during Covid-19 crisis
> 
> 
> Pharmacists will be allowed to give out medication to patients who have already been receiving it
> ...


Oh, very classy. Insinuating that Gramsci is a recovering heroin addict.  Of course, it could just be an innocent post except your cack handed attempts at trolling have been all over this forum recently. Take a warning and a two week ban off this thread.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 10, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> View attachment 205966MISSING: 10.4.20 SPIKE: BRIXTON, South London: MINIATURE CHIHUAHUA
> 
> SPIKE is a Miniature Chihuahua
> 
> ...



update..... SPIKE IS HOME 👍

e2a_..... I have no connection to Spike, just sharing from a Facebook group_.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2020)

A message to you Dan Dan 














						Brixton sign of the day: ‘It’s not safe to be out, Dan Dan’
					

We’ve absolutely no idea what this is all about, but we spotted this hand drawn sign above a Brixton letterbox imploring ‘Dan Dan’ to stop posting any more letters and CDs.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 14, 2020)

editor said:


> A message to you Dan Dan


.....the same guy from the silly rhyme I heard in my youth 🤪 ?


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2020)

New hardware store has opened up 









						Hammertime DIY – a new hardware store opens on Atlantic Road, Brixton
					

There’s a new independent hardware store in Brixton, with the Hammertime DIY store opening up this week on 50 Atlantic Road, right in the centre of town.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2020)

And literary quiz tonight 








						Join the Lambeth Libraries Literary Lockdown Quiz, 5pm, Weds 15th April 2020
					

The Brixton Tate Library is hosting another online Literary Lockdown Quiz today at 5pm, Weds 15th April, with participants challenged to “see how your book knowledge stacks up on.”



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2020)

Some local love









						Hamilton’s supermarket in Brixton gets a thank you from Mayall Road residents
					

During a recent walk, it was lovely to come across this home-made ‘thank you’ sign that had been stuck on the front of the independent Hamilton supermarket in Railton Road, SE24.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 15, 2020)

editor said:


> And literary quiz tonight
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There is no password to get into that meeting! - Anyone know it?


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> There is no password to get into that meeting! - Anyone know it?


Email *brixtonlendinglibrary@lambeth.gov.uk*for your Zoom invitation and password.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 15, 2020)

editor said:


> Email *brixtonlendinglibrary@lambeth.gov.uk*for your Zoom invitation and password.


have done that too late - was fooled by the no need for a email invite bit of that tweet


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> have done that too late - was fooled by the no need for a email invite bit of that tweet


Bugger. That's annoying. Looks like they screwed up


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 15, 2020)

editor said:


> New hardware store has opened up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop.

Can't touch this.


----------



## editor (Apr 15, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> have done that too late - was fooled by the no need for a email invite bit of that tweet


I've messaged my friend at the library and told them to look at this thread...


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 15, 2020)

editor said:


> I've messaged my friend at the library and told them to look at this thread...


next time. We could just go to the pub instead ... oh hang on ....


----------



## theboris (Apr 16, 2020)

I was just walking my dog on Bonham Rd and this friendly little chap ran across the road to say hello. There was no owner around and no collar. As I had my dog with me, I reluctantly I left him there. This was just before 6pm on Thurs. He looked well fed and didn't look distressed, I'm hoping he just popped out of his garden and went back, but could not tell. My wife has just gone out again to have another look


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2020)

Sat night in Brixton: 






























						In photos: Saturday night in lockdown Brixton – closed bars, deserted streets and an eerie silence, 18th April 2020
					

Around 11pm on a typical Saturday night, Brixton is usually jam-packed full of noisy drinkers, pubbers, clubbers, hustlers, drunks, dealers and people rushing from one place to another. But now now…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 19, 2020)

The council has put signs in Windrush Sq saying 'No Sitting'. They seem to work - the cat and I had the whole square to ourselves for half an hour. No dealers, not even in Rushcroft Road. No homeless guy on the library steps. No drinkers on the seats. I'm not convinced the signs comply with the new list of Reasonable Excuses issued by plod on the 16th. But anyway. The cat and I enjoyed having a sit on the chairs, watching the world go by. I wonder what the procedure is for challenging a fine? Do you go to court, or a tribunal, or what? Not that I want to find out, but it's as well to know the risk one is taking, when sitting down in a park.

Eta: the list of reasonable excuses is here: https://www.college.police.uk/What-we-do/COVID-19/Documents/What-constitutes-a-reasonable-excuse.pdf. It was issued on the easter weekend and has not been revised as I implied above. But it's news to some police officers who were enforcing the law incorrectly. It doesn't say 'no sitting'. It says  "Stopping to rest or to eat lunch while on a long walk' is 'likely to be reasonable', and 'A short walk to a park bench, when the person remains seated for a much longer period' is 'Not likely to be reasonable'.  

The Lambeth signs also say that dogs must be on a lead. There's nothing about that in the new Coronavirus law and I think it's reckless and stupid to say it in the context of the virus - it can only help the scare stories that pets are at risk of spreading the virus. Next thing you know, people will be abandoning their pets.


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2020)

I see the premises used by Fujiyama Brixton have been taken over by the Advocacy Academy



> *What? *The Advocacy Academy is a transformational Social Justice Youth Organising Movement for young people from South London who are passionate about creating a more fair, just and equal society. It’s the only one of its kind in the UK, but follows in the footsteps of a long line of youth movements who have changed the world.
> 
> *Why? *For generations young people have been leading the struggle against injustice and inequality. Our voices are needed now more than ever. It’s no secret that mainstream politics doesn’t represent or reflect us, so it’s up to us to change things for ourselves.
> 
> ...




The building was on sale for £2.1m





						5-7, Vining Street, Brixton, London - Novaloca.com
					

The property comprises two commercial buildings. The ground floor comprises an interlinked double fronted restaurant trading as Fujiyama.<br




					www.novaloca.com
				









						The Advocacy Academy - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 20, 2020)

They have been there a while. Part of 'We the People' documentary was filmed there last summer and there was a screening there with q&a with some of the young people involved. Inspiring young activists.



> *  We The People Film Screening at The Advocacy Academy  *
> ​
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## blameless77 (Apr 20, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> next time. We could just go to the pub instead ... oh hang on ....



Next Bookjam lockdown special on mon 27th April. TinyURL.com - shorten that long URL into a tiny URL bookjam. Password hello

We have Stuart Maconie!


Brixtonbookjam.com for info x


----------



## blameless77 (Apr 20, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> The council has put signs in Windrush Sq saying 'No Sitting'. They seem to work - the cat and I had the whole square to ourselves for half an hour. No dealers, not even in Rushcroft Road. No homeless guy on the library steps. No drinkers on the seats. I'm not convinced the signs comply with the new list of Reasonable Excuses issued by plod on the 16th. But anyway. The cat and I enjoyed having a sit on the chairs, watching the world go by. I wonder what the procedure is for challenging a fine? Do you go to court, or a tribunal, or what? Not that I want to find out, but it's as well to know the risk one is taking, when sitting down in a park.
> 
> Eta: the list of reasonable excuses is here: https://www.college.police.uk/What-we-do/COVID-19/Documents/What-constitutes-a-reasonable-excuse.pdf. It was issued on the easter weekend and has not been revised as I implied above. But it's news to some police officers who were enforcing the law incorrectly. It doesn't say 'no sitting'. It says  "Stopping to rest or to eat lunch while on a long walk' is 'likely to be reasonable', and 'A short walk to a park bench, when the person remains seated for a much longer period' is 'Not likely to be reasonable'.
> 
> The Lambeth signs also say that dogs must be on a lead. There's nothing about that in the new Coronavirus law and I think it's reckless and stupid to say it in the context of the virus - it can only help the scare stories that pets are at risk of spreading the virus. Next thing you know, people will be abandoning their pets.



Well - youngest child is a bit scared of dogs. One ran up and jumped on her the other day and owner had to come right up and pull (cute and friendly) dog away - thus coming within inches of all of us. Wouldn’t have happened with a lead ... personally I love dogs, but they are not always predictable.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 20, 2020)

Never mind.


----------



## editor (Apr 20, 2020)

Brixton BookJam returns online next Monday!













						Brixton Lockdown Bookjam returns online on Mon 27th April 2020
					

After the success of their first virtual event earlier this month, the Brixton Bookjam crew are back hosting another “live, online Lockdown BookJam” on Monday April 27th from 8pm, and t…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Apr 20, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> The council has put signs in Windrush Sq saying 'No Sitting'. They seem to work - the cat and I had the whole square to ourselves for half an hour. No dealers, not even in Rushcroft Road. No homeless guy on the library steps. No drinkers on the seats. I'm not convinced the signs comply with the new list of Reasonable Excuses issued by plod on the 16th. But anyway. The cat and I enjoyed having a sit on the chairs, watching the world go by. I wonder what the procedure is for challenging a fine? Do you go to court, or a tribunal, or what? Not that I want to find out, but it's as well to know the risk one is taking, when sitting down in a park.
> 
> Eta: the list of reasonable excuses is here: https://www.college.police.uk/What-we-do/COVID-19/Documents/What-constitutes-a-reasonable-excuse.pdf. It was issued on the easter weekend and has not been revised as I implied above. But it's news to some police officers who were enforcing the law incorrectly. It doesn't say 'no sitting'. It says  "Stopping to rest or to eat lunch while on a long walk' is 'likely to be reasonable', and 'A short walk to a park bench, when the person remains seated for a much longer period' is 'Not likely to be reasonable'.
> 
> The Lambeth signs also say that dogs must be on a lead. There's nothing about that in the new Coronavirus law and I think it's reckless and stupid to say it in the context of the virus - it can only help the scare stories that pets are at risk of spreading the virus. Next thing you know, people will be abandoning their pets.


I walked through about three in the afternoon today and it was a bit like old times by the bus stop. I didn't see any drinking, but it was the normal types - older black men and women being social. Actually I can't see the harm in that - they weren't forcing themselves on anyone else.

Frankly there might come a time when you are getting old that it seems better to risk some time with your mates that die in solitary confinement.


----------



## phillm (Apr 20, 2020)

editor said:


> A message to you Dan Dan
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2020)

So how does this work then? For over 25 years the water has been included in my rent. British Water (or whoever the fuck they are) tell the council they want to charge for it separately  and - bam! - I'm handed a £330 annual bill with no reduction in rent.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 21, 2020)

editor said:


> So how does this work then? For over 25 years the water has been included in my rent. British Water (or whoever the fuck they are) tell the council they want to charge for it separately  and - bam! - I'm handed a £330 annual bill with no reduction in rent.


Regardless of our mutual ignore.
‘British Water’ is a trade association and shouldn’t be charging you directly. Thames Water supplies all properties within a large boundary. It is possible that given Lambeth housing is a major account this could be transferred to another wholesaler but I can’t find anything online to this effect. You certainly shouldn’t be hit with something like that without any kind of warning. Can you give more specific detail about the communication you received? I may be able to shed some light.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 21, 2020)

That's the bill for the year. Get them to set up a monthly direct debit to make it more manageable. Your housing was likely including the water in the total overall  (usually called eligible charge/s as an umbrella term) of rent + various service charges, so they should deduct the water from the total overall although the amount billed as rent may not change, but it'll be something like a quid a week difference.

Depending on your financial situation you might be eligible for the WaterSure plus scheme that will half the bill. It's a one page form, which is easily found online including the eligability criteria. (There are 2 schemes, WaterSure and WaterSure plus, one is based on health needs and one on income and finances).


----------



## Smick (Apr 21, 2020)

I've never been able to understand my Thames Water charges. So many times they've hit me with large unexpected bills, other times they've given me rebates. They once sent me significant sums of money for disruptions to supply when I had no recollection of being disrupted. Plus they've stolen hours of my life in traffic round the Norwood Road.

They're a private monopoly who try to outsource as much as possible and invest as little in London as possible.

If you can avoid dealing with Thames Water, I'd give them the widest berth imaginable.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 21, 2020)

Smick said:


> I've never been able to understand my Thames Water charges. So many times they've hit me with large unexpected bills, other times they've given me rebates. They once sent me significant sums of money for disruptions to supply when I had no recollection of being disrupted. Plus they've stolen hours of my life in traffic round the Norwood Road.
> 
> They're a private monopoly who try to outsource as much as possible and invest as little in London as possible.
> 
> If you can avoid dealing with Thames Water, I'd give them the widest berth imaginable.


I went to a focus group awayday thingy with Thames Water about three years ago - near the Elephant and Castle.
This was an all-day event, 10 am to 3 pm or so - nice lunch provided.
There were about 80-100 of us in tables - as in "Your New Lambeth" planning exercises.
The difference was Thames Water paid - I think it was £80. Lambeth  never pay people who volunteer their time to have their views on planning ignored.

Anyway what it came down to was this - the government of the time was proposing to make Thames Water charges dependent on service improvements - such as if the amount of leaks went down etc.

I can't recall anyone being enthusiastic to allow charges to go up - and I think someone even had the temerity to ask that directors bonuses should be cut!


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2020)

Heavy manners in the hood


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 21, 2020)

editor said:


> So how does this work then? For over 25 years the water has been included in my rent. British Water (or whoever the fuck they are) tell the council they want to charge for it separately  and - bam! - I'm handed a £330 annual bill with no reduction in rent.



You shoud have got a letter from Council about rent and charge for this year. Rent has increased but water charges have been removed.

I have applied for a payment card and monthly payments I can do at a paypoint. Its on the Thames Water website. I do it online.






						Request a replacement PayPoint card - Other ways to pay - Thames Water
					






					www.thameswater.co.uk


----------



## urbanspaceman (Apr 21, 2020)

editor said:


> Heavy manners in the hood



Where did it happen ?


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2020)

urbanspaceman said:


> Where did it happen ?


Doesn't say but it looks familiar!


----------



## editor (Apr 21, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> You shoud have got a letter from Council about rent and charge for this year. Rent has increased but water charges have been removed.
> 
> I have applied for a payment card and monthly payments I can do at a paypoint. Its on the Thames Water website. I do it online.
> 
> ...


Yes - the rent went _u_p a small amount FFS


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 21, 2020)

editor said:


> So how does this work then? For over 25 years the water has been included in my rent. British Water (or whoever the fuck they are) tell the council they want to charge for it separately  and - bam! - I'm handed a £330 annual bill with no reduction in rent.



that’s the same amount as we pay For our water bill for a 3 bedroom house with a garden! How can it be the same for a flat (I assume it’s for a flat)


----------



## alex_ (Apr 21, 2020)

editor said:


> Heavy manners in the hood




that’s some expensive repairs to the Police car if they’ve squeezed them into the wall


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 21, 2020)

shakespearegirl said:


> that’s the same amount as we pay For our water bill for a 3 bedroom house with a garden! How can it be the same for a flat (I assume it’s for a flat)



Thames water have sent me bill for £327.91 for this year. Its a one bed flat.


----------



## ash (Apr 21, 2020)

editor said:


> Doesn't say but it looks familiar!


On one of the memories Facebook pages they said it was just behind the Angel town.,


----------



## Smick (Apr 21, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Thames water have sent me bill for £327.91 for this year. Its a one bed flat.


All this talk of Thames Water has made me look up my online account. It says I am £205 in credit. Ordinarily, a company owing me £200 I didn't realise would be cause for howls of delight. With Thames Water, I'm now really concerned as it undoubtedly means I've done something wrong and actually owe them £205, or multiples of it. They will have forgotten to have put my previous payments towards my account or something. Bunch of bastards.


----------



## discobastard (Apr 21, 2020)

Smick said:


> All this talk of Thames Water has made me look up my online account. It says I am £205 in credit. Ordinarily, a company owing me £200 I didn't realise would be cause for howls of delight. With Thames Water, I'm now really concerned as it undoubtedly means I've done something wrong and actually owe them £205, or multiples of it. They will have forgotten to have put my previous payments towards my account or something. Bunch of bastards.


Are you on a water meter?  If you're in credit you can get a refund.


			https://www.thameswater.co.uk/-/media/Site-Content/Thames-Water/Help-and-Advice/Customer-Commitment/Codes-of-practice/Our-charges-your-bills.pdf
		

Ring 'em and find out.  I'm in credit too.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 21, 2020)

Smick said:


> All this talk of Thames Water has made me look up my online account. It says I am £205 in credit. Ordinarily, a company owing me £200 I didn't realise would be cause for howls of delight. With Thames Water, I'm now really concerned as it undoubtedly means I've done something wrong and actually owe them £205, or multiples of it. They will have forgotten to have put my previous payments towards my account or something. Bunch of bastards.



I'm a Council tenant so for years my water charges were part of my rent. Every year Council would notify me of my rent and service charges for the year.

I started to get threatening letters from Thames water about my address. I had to send them copy of my letter from the Council stating my water charges were paid as part of my rent to prove to them. Why I should have to send them personal info to get them off my back is annoying.

Thames water are money grubbing bastards. Trying to screw anyone for what they can get.

I'm all for taking them back into public ownership.


----------



## Smick (Apr 22, 2020)

discobastard said:


> Are you on a water meter?  If you're in credit you can get a refund.
> 
> 
> https://www.thameswater.co.uk/-/media/Site-Content/Thames-Water/Help-and-Advice/Customer-Commitment/Codes-of-practice/Our-charges-your-bills.pdf
> ...


Yes, I'm on a meter, but I'm sure that this credit is not reflective of how much I owe them. I've been on payment plans, threatened with court action etc in the past. Call centre agents have been unable to explain how bills have got so high. I'm not going to touch that credit.

My calls with them usually result in me saying "I've got a direct debit, just take whatever the water costs each month" and they say "Sorry, we assessed your water usage would be £38 per month but it's actually £54 a month so you've only paid £456 instead of £648. Please give us £192 this instance or else we'll call the bailiffs and fuck your credit record".

I bet that if I ask for my £200 back, I'll fritter it away, then Thames Water will pull another £200 bill out of the sky and I'll be left fuming.

And, no joke, I've just looked it up and I'm now £238 in credit. I pay £43 per month so if I was charged nothing at all, that would take almost six months to build up. I had previously been paying £80 per month. Then, having been moved to £22 per month I was £250 short last August and had to pay that over the phone. The only thing I know is that editor is in for a pain in the area now he deals with them directly.

Edit: Sorry to go on about this, but I have started looking into it a bit more. discobastard my bills went into credit in September 2019. There's something there in the summary which says _Cancelled charges to allow issue of revised bill -£308.37. _I end up £55 in credit. In my March 2020 bill I have a line of _Transferred payment (credit) -£98.02_. No idea what either of these represent, but am sure that if I go looking for the credit in my account, they will hammer me for credits that they shouldn't have given me.

Final edit: I phoned Thames Water, they told me that while I do have a credit balance, it will be used to pay for future bills so not to touch it. I pointed out that my credit balance had gone up from the one before last so she says she will put the amount I am paying down, as low as £5 if I want. This, I suspect, will lead me to go into arrears. It is all a shambles.


----------



## editor (Apr 22, 2020)

Two updates: 









						Quarantined Sports Quiz raises funds for Brixton based food charity – every Weds 8pm
					

A bunch of Streatham residents have got together to create a weekly online sports quiz to raise money for Brixton-based charity, Compliments of the House, who are sourcing surplus and fresh food to…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				












						Lambeth Libraries announce more online teen groups, business courses and book related stuff for April 2020
					

Lambeth Libraries continues to offer plenty of online entertainment for kids and adults during the lockdown, and they’ve just announced a fresh batch of things to do until the end of this mon…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Mr paulee (Apr 22, 2020)

editor said:


> Doesn't say but it looks familiar!


Minet rd?
Angell town


----------



## Casaubon (Apr 22, 2020)

editor said:


> So how does this work then? For over 25 years the water has been included in my rent. British Water (or whoever the fuck they are) tell the council they want to charge for it separately  and - bam! - I'm handed a £330 annual bill with no reduction in rent.



I’m a Lambeth tenant, and until this month paid water charges to the council along with my rent.

A couple of years ago a court case in Southwark revealed that that council had been acting illegally by marking up water charges to tenants. Southwark was told to repay the overcharged amounts. To their credit, I think the council repaid the money fairly swiftly and efficiently.

It seems that Lambeth has been acting in a similarly illegal fashion, but as usual they tried to wriggle off the hook. Our estate manager took up the case, and at first Lambeth simply refused to return the money. To cut a long story short, our manager did a great job, and we’re getting the money refunded, with 8% interest.

I think this is the reason that we now all need to pay for our water separately.

I’ve just got £1120 (8% interest for 15 years!) back from the council, which is incredibly handy at the moment.

It’s definitely worth checking whether this might apply to you.

Thousands in line for water payouts


----------



## editor (Apr 23, 2020)

Some local art




















						Brixton Art: the urban life paintings of Tom Cox
					

Brixton Buzz is delighted to showcase a selection of ‘urban life’ paintings from talented south Londoner Tom Cox, with scenes including Brixton Village (above), Atlantic Road and Statio…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 23, 2020)

Why are Lambeth doing Olive Morris House when they say they’re only doing emergency repairs to their social housing stock; they just emailed me this

“Please be aware that for everyone’s safety we are now limiting repairs to your homes and buildings to only those classed as essential emergencies.

This is not only for your safety but the safety of council operatives to help minimise the transmission of COVID-19.
This list includes:
Emergency repairs include but are not limited to the following:

• Uncontainable leaks that are leading to flooding

• Blocked W.C (when this is the only toilet in the property)

• Total loss of electrics

• Backsurging drains leading to flooding and blockages

• Total Loss of heating or hot water

• Boarding up of broken windows

• Make safe repairs

I hope this was of assistance.
If you feel that your repair warrants an emergency response but is not on this list, please contact us on 0207 926 6000.”

I was chasing them as they’ve marked a security issue repair as having been completed by Mears when it clearly hadn’t been...


----------



## editor (Apr 24, 2020)

This squirrel on Rush Common looked like it was squaring up with me for a punch-up!


----------



## shakespearegirl (Apr 24, 2020)

editor said:


> View attachment 208602
> 
> This squirrel on Rush Common looked like it was squaring up with me for a punch-up!



if ever I’ve seen a squirrel guarding it’s crack this is it. looks like a mini kangaroo ready for fighting!


----------



## lefteri (Apr 24, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> You shoud have got a letter from Council about rent and charge for this year. Rent has increased but water charges have been removed.
> 
> I have applied for a payment card and monthly payments I can do at a paypoint. Its on the Thames Water website. I do it online.
> 
> ...



our water rates bill for the year is double what we were paying for water to the council - there may be some mass refusal to pay on this estate


----------



## lefteri (Apr 24, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Thames water have sent me bill for £327.91 for this year. Its a one bed flat.



ours is £100 more than that, also for a one bed


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 24, 2020)

lefteri said:


> our water rates bill for the year is double what we were paying for water to the council - there may be some mass refusal to pay on this estate



Ive got my monthly payment plan. I'm paying slightly less than I was when it was included in my rent.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Apr 25, 2020)




----------



## T & P (Apr 25, 2020)

editor said:


> View attachment 208602
> 
> This squirrel on Rush Common looked like it was squaring up with me for a punch-up!


Showing you its biceps and pectorals anyway. Giving you a chance to walk away


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> View attachment 208888


Thank heavens! Another restaurant!


----------



## coldwaterswim (Apr 25, 2020)

editor said:


> Thank heavens! Another restaurant!


I know, good old Hondo too


----------



## BakeRecords (Apr 25, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> View attachment 208888



Haven't yet looked through all 125 documents on the planning database, but from a quick glance, this looks like a monstrosity.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 25, 2020)

lefteri said:


> our water rates bill for the year is double what we were paying for water to the council - there may be some mass refusal to pay on this estate


Gramsci Smick 
I just noticed this snippet of news in Wednesday's Evening Standard.
Our capitalist chancellor lent on banks and others to cancel their dividends (which actually might cause problems for pension funds with pensioners to pay). He seems to have omitted telling utilities not to pay bonuses and golden hellos!


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2020)

Brixton at midnight on a Saturday night.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 27, 2020)

Anyone got any idea why the indoor arcades are closed in Brixton market?   Shutters down.   Closed both sides of Atlantic Rd.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 27, 2020)

too difficult to social distance in there?


----------



## lefteri (Apr 27, 2020)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> too difficult to social distance in there?


no more than in a supermarket i would have thought


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2020)

More pics from Brixton on a Saturday night 







































						Never Seen Brixton So Empty: Fifty photos from a Saturday night lockdown, 25th April 2020
					

Following on from our first feature a fortnight ago showing Brixton in lockdown on the weekend, we took another Saturday night walk around the empty streets of the town centre. This time, we encoun…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 27, 2020)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> too difficult to social distance in there?


It's strange.  It's been open every day so far.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2020)

I posted this here Brixton Village, Market Row, Pope's Road, Lost In Brixton and Hondo Enterprises' Brixton empire  but it's worth sharing a bit more.  Look at the fucking size of this monstrosity that's going to tower over Electric Avenue:


----------



## urbanspaceman (Apr 27, 2020)

editor said:


> I posted this here Brixton Village, Market Row, Pope's Road, Lost In Brixton and Hondo Enterprises' Brixton empire  but it's worth sharing a bit more.  Look at the fucking size of this monstrosity that's going to tower over Electric Avenue:


Here's my comment on Brixton Buzz - what do Urbanites think ?

There is a golden opportunity here: make planning permission contingent upon Hondo including an Overground station in its plans. In other words unless Hondo funds an overground station (and perhaps also a “Catford Loop” interchange ?), planning permission is declined.

This change might even benefit Hondo: although the station would cost extra, it would improve the connectivity – thus value – of this project.

See this document for discussion of the long-discussed Brixton Overground nation:

https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/ec-lambeth-overground-stations-study-report-2014.pdf


----------



## Big Bertha (Apr 27, 2020)

urbanspaceman said:


> Here's my comment on Brixton Buzz - what do Urbanites think ?
> 
> There is a golden opportunity here: make planning permission contingent upon Hondo including an Overground station in its plans. In other words unless Hondo funds an overground station (and perhaps also a “Catford Loop” interchange ?), planning permission is declined.
> 
> ...


Sounds good


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2020)

urbanspaceman said:


> Here's my comment on Brixton Buzz - what do Urbanites think ?
> 
> There is a golden opportunity here: make planning permission contingent upon Hondo including an Overground station in its plans. In other words unless Hondo funds an overground station (and perhaps also a “Catford Loop” interchange ?), planning permission is declined.
> 
> ...


I'd love to see East Brixton reopen but I'm not sure if  having this towering monstrosity is a price worth paying, not that it's likely to happen anyway.  Hondo are here for the quick profit and Lambeth can't get enough of what they're dishing out.


----------



## Mr paulee (Apr 27, 2020)

editor said:


> I posted this here Brixton Village, Market Row, Pope's Road, Lost In Brixton and Hondo Enterprises' Brixton empire  but it's worth sharing a bit more.  Look at the fucking size of this monstrosity that's going to tower over Electric Avenue:


That is fucking awful.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> That is fucking awful.


Just read the bullshit that accompanies this photo in their application. It's obscene:

"At this point, Electric Avenue is on axis with the west end of the Site and very close to it. The proposed tall building would be clearly visible ahead. The visual texture of the design – the stepped brickwork, projecting lintels and recessed terraces towards the top – and its exceptional quality would be clearly legible.

Its pale brick and concrete detailing will complement the materiality and colouration of buildings locally, and the regular rhythm and arched shape of the openings will respond to both the 19th century terraces in the foreogrund and the rail viaduct near the Site.

The proportions of the proposed tall building, its angled orientation - responding to the adjacent viaducts - and the layering of rail lines at its base will provide a positive termination to the view at the same clearly separated from the foreground scene.

The activity and immediacy of the street market on Electric Avenue itself would still dominate the viewer’s experience. The proposed tall building would mark the continuation of that market activity on Pope’s Road, and the new public space and access to the overground Station adjacent, drawing pedestrians northwards through the viaduct.

The contrast in scale of the proposed tall building with much of its context would be noticeable in this close and axial view, however this would be balanced by the very high quality of the proposed design, which would relate well to the foreground 19th century streetscape in materials and expression, and by the appropriate location of the new marker building, adjacent to the overground station and the extended market spaces ahead.

This will be an exceptionally high quality building which will provide a memorable local landmark and which will clearly belong to the particular urban character of central Brixton.

* Scale and nature of effect: major, beneficial "*



			https://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/online-applications/files/5AC1ABD58EAC54D1C6CD26CF36FCE3E3/pdf/20_01347_FUL-TOWNSCAPE__HERITAGE_AND_VISUAL_IMPACT_ASSESSMENT_PART_2-2467039.pdf


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 27, 2020)

urbanspaceman said:


> Here's my comment on Brixton Buzz - what do Urbanites think ?
> 
> There is a golden opportunity here: make planning permission contingent upon Hondo including an Overground station in its plans. In other words unless Hondo funds an overground station (and perhaps also a “Catford Loop” interchange ?), planning permission is declined.
> 
> ...



A development of this size will already have a Section106/ Community Infrastructure Levy attached to it. The amount will be decided between planning depaartment and the developer. Part of agreeing the planning application will be a Section106/ CIL.

What the money from this is spent on will be up to the Council.

So Hondo , as the developer, will already be expected to put in money to local infrastructure.

This should not be the sole reason for agreeing an application.

IMO it would be bad practise to allow developers to builld what they want as long as they put large amount of money towards for example a rail station. 

.An important part of agreeing an application is the quality of design and how it will affect the existing streetscape. This should not be set aside if a developer agrees to give a large amount of money.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 28, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> A development of this size will already have a Section106/ Community Infrastructure Levy attached to it. The amount will be decided between planning depaartment and the developer. Part of agreeing the planning application will be a Section106/ CIL.
> 
> What the money from this is spent on will be up to the Council.
> 
> ...


Obviously you are right, but in strategic terms so is urbanspaceman. It was always a goal of Lambeth planning to have a fully restored strategic transport interchange at Brixton British Rail station and Brixton underground station.

Just waving this scheme through as it is will make it even more unlikely that this transport facility will never happen. In particular it could permanently rule out restoring the platforms on the Catford Loop lines.

I simply hold my hands up and say with respect to this Hondo Popes Road extravaganza we need to stop over development. But the tone of Lambeth's policies and planning decisions over the last ten years have been nothing but over development - so I am not holding my breath.


----------



## shygirl (Apr 28, 2020)

Hey guys, hope you're all as good as you can be in current circs.  I've come here to share some sad news - Ben McKendrick from Lambeth Community Police Consultative Group (CPCG) has sadly passed away.  I have no further details.

Ben was the administrator for CPCG for many years.  Those who remember/knew him will recall his unflappable and professional presence in what were at times very lively meetings.  He was an incredibly funny, bright and knowledgeable man, he was kind and gentle too.

RIP Ben.


----------



## ricbake (Apr 28, 2020)

BBC Two 18:30 today has Brockwell Community Green houses and Vauxhall City Farm preping for last years Country show!









						BBC One - The Farmers' Country Showdown, Series 4 (Shortened Versions), Lambeth - Greenhouse & Vauxhall City Farm
					

Two inner-city London charities head to the 46th Lambeth Country Show.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




edit to add link


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 28, 2020)

Love the new mayor's look! Not only did he make his own mayoral chains he is going to auction them for the Albert Kennedy Trust. 

https://inews.co.uk › news › lambeth...
Lambeth Council swears in new mayor from his own living room in first virtual ceremony | inews


----------



## alex_ (Apr 29, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Obviously you are right, but in strategic terms so is urbanspaceman. It was always a goal of Lambeth planning to have a fully restored strategic transport interchange at Brixton British Rail station and Brixton underground station.
> 
> Just waving this scheme through as it is will make it even more unlikely that this transport facility will never happen. In particular it could permanently rule out restoring the platforms on the Catford Loop lines.
> 
> I simply hold my hands up and say with respect to this Hondo Popes Road extravaganza we need to stop over development. But the tone of Lambeth's policies and planning decisions over the last ten years have been nothing but over development - so I am not holding my breath.



tfl said 5 years ago the cost of this would be 80 To 120 million






						Find an Answer | London City Hall
					






					www.london.gov.uk


----------



## northeast (Apr 29, 2020)

alex_ said:


> tfl said 5 years ago the cost of this would be 80 To 120 million
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This would be the ideal opportunity to get some real large scale improvement for the area, no doubt Lambeth will not do this and take some short term gain and tell themselves they are doing great job. The whole planning is way too far down the line, such a shame. 

I realise the project is on a totally different scale but Battersea development put in a whole extension to the northern line, at around £1billion. So  getting £80million off the developers for a new platform seems sensible


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2020)

northeast said:


> This would be the ideal opportunity to get some real large scale improvement for the area, no doubt Lambeth will not do this and take some short term gain and tell themselves they are doing great job. The whole planning is way too far down the line, such a shame.
> 
> I realise the project is on a totally different scale but Battersea development put in a whole extension to the northern line, at around £1billion. So  getting £80million off the developers for a new platform seems sensible


It would cost a shitload more than that now and Hondo - who are backed by a mega US investment firm - aren't renown for their community support. If they were compelled to pay that kind of money, they'd just whine to the council and all the affordable/social housing would be stripped out of the project (see: Brixton Square).


----------



## northeast (Apr 29, 2020)

editor said:


> It would cost a shitload more than that now and Hondo - who are backed by a mega US investment firm - aren't renown for their community support. If they were compelled to pay that kind of money, they'd just whine to the council and all the affordable/social housing would be stripped out of the project (see: Brixton Square).



Yep agree its just a missed opportunity, which is a real shame


----------



## CH1 (Apr 29, 2020)

alex_ said:


> tfl said 5 years ago the cost of this would be 80 To 120 million
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Val Shawcross has retired as Deputy Mayor for Tramsport - so she is hardly going to follow on from her own question of 6 years ago now.
Heidi Alexander her successor has got stations coming out of her ears over in Lewisham, so she won't care.

Personally I'm more in favour of an East Brixton option. Anything to try and stem the congestion at Brixton rube.
All this shit about it would cost 30 million or 100 million is a load of fobbing off.

How much is it costing them to provide free public transport on the buses during the coronavirus emergency?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 29, 2020)

northeast said:


> This would be the ideal opportunity to get some real large scale improvement for the area, no doubt Lambeth will not do this and take some short term gain and tell themselves they are doing great job. The whole planning is way too far down the line, such a shame.
> 
> I realise the project is on a totally different scale but Battersea development put in a whole extension to the northern line, at around £1billion. So  getting £80million off the developers for a new platform seems sensible


The seriously bhigh cost option is putting high level platforms in - which might cost what you quote as no doubt lifts and staircase would be required, and there are issues around curvature of track.

There are two lower cost solutions - one being to reopen East Brixton station




Also reinstating the Catford loop platforms at Brjxton station itself would be much less costly that putting new platforms up at the level of the Railway pub's seven sided clock.
This would give the benefit of travel to Denmark Hill, Peckham, Nunhead Lewisham and beyond, but unlike the high level option would not directly link into London Bridge and the Overground without an inconvenient platform change at Denmark Hill or Peckham.

Has anyone done work on whether East Brixton plus Brixton Catford loop platforms would be significantly cheaper than the Overhead platform solution I wonder?


----------



## blameless77 (Apr 29, 2020)

editor said:


> Just read the bullshit that accompanies this photo in their application. It's obscene:
> 
> "At this point, Electric Avenue is on axis with the west end of the Site and very close to it. The proposed tall building would be clearly visible ahead. The visual texture of the design – the stepped brickwork, projecting lintels and recessed terraces towards the top – and its exceptional quality would be clearly legible.
> 
> ...



It's a true carbuncle, and totally out of keeping with the history and architecture of Electric Avenue. Given all the Lottery money that's recently been used to refurbish the shops, and the focus on conservation, it seems that in itself would form a substantial objection to the height and style of the building?


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 29, 2020)

CH1 said:


> The seriously bhigh cost option is putting high level platforms in - which might cost what you quote as no doubt lifts and staircase would be required, and there are issues around curvature of track.
> 
> There are two lower cost solutions - one being to reopen East Brixton station
> 
> ...



Didn't we discuss the costs in a previous thread back in 2018 or even some of you several years back? There were reports written up with general costings of some options


----------



## alex_ (Apr 29, 2020)

Cambridge north station cost 50 mil, and that’s on a huge site, on the ground in a huge industrial area.

All the possible brixton station sites are above ground, in very narrow siteS, with terrible road site access.

Saying it’ll cost less than Cambridge north, despite being a much more complex site - why ?

Alex

Ps this is what you get for 10m Ilkeston railway station - Wikipedia


----------



## CH1 (Apr 29, 2020)

BusLanes said:


> Didn't we discuss the costs in a previous thread back in 2018 or even some of you several years back? There were reports written up with general costings of some options


This Brixton/East Brixton revamp has come up several times in the last six or seven years. Not sure anyone has explored Catford loop platform feasibility though.
It's another idea similar to adding back the Denmark Hill platforms at Loughborough Junction. Ought to be easier as it is a reinstatement.


----------



## northeast (Apr 29, 2020)

either way allowing a huge new project like this to be built and seemingly not making the developer expand the transport options in the area seems crazy. Where is all the extra capacity going to come from lambeth ???? They probably think can add some more buses on Brixton road to increase that pollution of something as delightful.


----------



## ricbake (Apr 30, 2020)

Brixton Post Office queue about 25 people long....

But it is moving


----------



## ricbake (Apr 30, 2020)

S
L
O
W
L
Y
.
.
.


----------



## ricbake (Apr 30, 2020)

In the top 10 - getting excited...
But also wet


----------



## ricbake (Apr 30, 2020)

Hurray!


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2020)

Say hello to Brixton Motorcycles (from Austria) 














						Brixton Motorcycles 1200 concept WILL go into production. Bonneville lookalike coming for 2021? - MoreBikes
					

Brixton Motorcycles is gearing up to mass-produce its 1200cc Triumph Bonneville lookalike that was show at last year’s EICMA show.




					www.morebikes.co.uk


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 30, 2020)

Made in China, re-branded by some Austrians. So far they've been flogging little 125s which are tarted up to look like the sort of thing you can do a Steve McQueen impression on. The 1200 pictured is a completely unknown quantity. The Chinese haven't tried selling a big bike in Europe yet. Much chin scratching going on. If it's really, REALLY cheap a few people will try it. Then we'll see.


----------



## editor (May 1, 2020)

Last night -



















						In photos: Clapping key workers at King’s College Hospital, south London, Thurs 30th April 2020
					

These were the scenes outside King’s College Hospital last night, as people came out to show their appreciation for NHS staff and other key workers dealing with the coronavirus pandemic.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (May 1, 2020)

Fundraiser for the Brixton Soup Kitchen








						Online Carnival to raise money for Brixton Soup Kitchen & Support Centre, Sat 9th May 2020
					

This Bank Holiday weekend Notting Hill Carnivals biggest soundsystem – Rampage Sound and the UK’s biggest mas band Ucom UnitedColours OfMas are getting together to provide a free intera…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Big Bertha (May 1, 2020)

editor said:


> Last night -
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They don’t look 2 metres apart


----------



## editor (May 1, 2020)

I literally don't understand any of this, but they're looking for £4,150 to 'Empower leaders to be creative and continue to be motivated for change' with a goal "to build an online ecosystem of leaders serving other leaders in Lambeth. It will activate a culture of reciprocity, authenticity and creativity to sow seeds for positive change. "

*



			Activate! Lambeth Online
		
Click to expand...

*


> “Staying connected is an essential part of keeping well during these challenging times. Draw on support you might have through your friends, family and other networks and ask for help if you need it.“ (love.lambeth.gov.uk)
> 
> We need to connect more than ever! Leadership in our communities and businesses can be challenging on an average week. However at this moment, due to isolation and Covid-19, it is vital that we connect authentically and meaningfully to continue to support our community.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (May 1, 2020)

Apparently "business activists" are a thing.


----------



## Mr paulee (May 1, 2020)

editor said:


> Say hello to Brixton Motorcycles (from Austria)
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Looks beautiful


----------



## editor (May 1, 2020)

Payments available Lambeth Council offer one-off payments of up to £10,000 to help Voluntary Community Sector (VCS) organisations


----------



## nick (May 1, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> They don’t look 2 metres apart


May not be the case, judging from the red lines on the floor (although I'm aware of many issues of papers using "depth of field compression" or some such photographic shenanigans to make people look closer than they are)

However I would suggest it is moot since, it appears from their clothing and the apparent location, they are probably spending in excess of 12 hours a day getting up close and personal with infected people as a part of their job. All for a plastic badge and a weekly clap, whilst we sit and snipe from the comfort of our keyboards.


Sorry, nothing personal - but that comment got to me after a long week


----------



## editor (May 1, 2020)

nick said:


> May not be the case, judging from the red lines on the floor (although I'm aware of many issues of papers using "depth of field compression" or some such photographic shenanigans to make people look closer than they are)
> 
> However I would suggest it is moot since, it appears from their clothing and the apparent location, they are probably spending in excess of 12 hours a day getting up close and personal with infected people as a part of their job. All for a plastic badge and a weekly clap, whilst we sit and snipe from the comfort of our keyboards.
> 
> ...


Yep. It seemed needlessly snide.


----------



## Big Bertha (May 1, 2020)

nick said:


> May not be the case, judging from the red lines on the floor (although I'm aware of many issues of papers using "depth of field compression" or some such photographic shenanigans to make people look closer than they are)
> 
> However I would suggest it is moot since, it appears from their clothing and the apparent location, they are probably spending in excess of 12 hours a day getting up close and personal with infected people as a part of their job. All for a plastic badge and a weekly clap, whilst we sit and snipe from the comfort of our keyboards.
> 
> ...


No worries, no offence taken


----------



## Gramsci (May 1, 2020)

editor said:


> I literally don't understand any of this, but they're looking for £4,150 to 'Empower leaders to be creative and continue to be motivated for change' with a goal "to build an online ecosystem of leaders serving other leaders in Lambeth. It will activate a culture of reciprocity, authenticity and creativity to sow seeds for positive change. "



As someone who does do some community stuff/ volunteering I hate it when I hear the term "Leader" "Community Leader". Quite often means unelected person who has decided they represent others.

At least with (most) Cllrs they dont have the sense of entitlement I have seen in self professed "community leaders".


----------



## Gramsci (May 1, 2020)

Saw this in Villa road. 

I agree with it. Im afraid after the worst of this crisis is over it will be back to "austerity".


----------



## sparkybird (May 2, 2020)

Brixton Windmill, Lambeth are looking for maternity cover for the Business Development Manager (part time post)








						Opportunities - Brixton Windmill & Education Centre
					

We are currently recruiting for the part time positions of Community Centre Manager and Community Engagement Officer at Friends of Windmill Gardens.




					www.brixtonwindmill.org


----------



## cuppa tee (May 2, 2020)

i am hearing from daughter that the crown&anchor was open for take outs today and that slade gardens was heaving with peeps drinking from plastic skiffs....wtf is the attraction of premium brews from a high end booze outlet when there are two offies within 50 yards that have not caused any similar outbreak of mob handed park drinking ?


----------



## editor (May 2, 2020)

Saw a fair bit of low level lockdown rebellion on my walk today - about 6 people playing basketball in one park, while in Ruskin this lot having a picnic showed no interest on being moved on by the warden, who swiftly moved on.


----------



## nick (May 2, 2020)

Yep.  Was out for a ride today and it definitely felt that people were more “normal” in the parks.  
strongly suspect they will reduce lockdown soon ( or stop enforcing) as”the will of the people” is no longer engaged in It


----------



## BusLanes (May 3, 2020)

Got that impression in Brockwell Park yesterday too. No one was really taking the piss but there were groups that were basically meeting up. I was walking through Roupell today and saw a couple sitting on the seats, enjoying the day, despite the no sitting signs.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2020)

BusLanes said:


> Got that impression in Brockwell Park yesterday too. No one was really taking the piss but there were groups that were basically meeting up. I was walking through Roupell today and saw a couple sitting on the seats, enjoying the day, despite the no sitting signs.


It's not helped by Lambeth taping off the benches but then saying it's OK to sit on them for a while.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2020)

This prompted me to do a post on Buzz









						Sit/Don’t Sit – Lambeth’s confusing message about park benches
					

For weeks, Lambeth have been telling people that park benches must not be used at all, and to reinforce that message they went around putting plastic tape around every bench and chair in their park…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## David Clapson (May 3, 2020)

I don't think the first version of those signs was lawful. They said you WILL be fined if you sit. But the law says you can sit if you have a reasonable excuse. https://www.college.police.uk/What-we-do/COVID-19/Documents/What-constitutes-a-reasonable-excuse.pdf

The signs also said dogs should be kept on a lead, but didn't explain why. One inference was that dogs can pass on the virus. This myth has led to abandonment of pets in some countries. Lambeth put out an explanatory tweet to say that dogs which aren't on leads might cause people to get too close to each other. But it's not likely that anyone who saw the signs would also see the tweet....confusion reigns.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 3, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> i am hearing from daughter that the crown&anchor was open for take outs today and that slade gardens was heaving with peeps drinking from plastic skiffs....wtf is the attraction of premium brews from a high end booze outlet when there are two offies within 50 yards that have not caused any similar outbreak of mob handed park drinking ?



i walked past a bar/club in Peckham the other day ('Tola' opposite the Kentish Drovers) and was a little mystified to see they had deliveroo drivers going in and out of it. I assumed it was for food, but actually it was for drinks, and checking the page it is normal bar prices- i.e small cans for £4-£5 a pop, and cocktails for £12.99 a pop (not sure how you can deliver a cocktail either). It struck me as ludicrous how anyone would buy that shit when you could go to a shop nearby and buy a larger can of beer for about £1.30. I get that bars and pubs have overheads hence the costlier drinks but why would you choose to pay that when you are not even in the bar or pub itself? utter madness! Particularly in an area where just across the road by the library there are often numerous people begging for money and sleeping rough. I would genuinely like to hear the viewpoint of an idiot that is buying these drinks so i can understand humanity/stupidity a bit better.


----------



## Gramsci (May 3, 2020)

editor said:


> This prompted me to do a post on Buzz
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They have changed the signs. As David Clapson says the later Police guidance said one could sit down.

The issue here is Lambeth council habit of jumping when the police say something.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> They have changed the signs. As David Clapson says the later Police guidance said one could sit down.
> 
> The issue here is Lambeth council habit of jumping when the police say something.


Some of the signs have been changed but there's still big signs in some parks saying you can't sit down (like Myatt's Fields).


----------



## Gramsci (May 3, 2020)

I haven't been into any Lambeth parks recently but Ive had people say to me they are fed up with lockdown.

Its going to be more difficult to get people to keep to it as time goes on.

I feel I've seen more traffic in last few days.


----------



## editor (May 3, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I haven't been into any Lambeth parks recently but Ive had people say to me they are fed up with lockdown.
> 
> Its going to be more difficult to get people to keep to it as time goes on.
> 
> I feel I've seen more traffic in last few days.


The roads are getting really busy in some areas - sometimes it feels like they're almost at pre-lockdown levels.  Brixton is still pretty quiet though and although I've seen more small groups of people (usually teens/early 20s) playing sports together in parks, I've not seen any real piss taking yet.

I get why people are getting pissed off. Socialising is important and some of the rules about social distancing  seem daft when there's still thousand of people packing into tubes every day and - apparently - plane loads of unchecked people coming in to the UK every day.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 4, 2020)

I have heard no evidence to say that the virus can be picked up from grass. So it seems illogical to ban people sitting in parks as long as they are socially distancing properly. It's important for health to get some sun shine and helpful for good mental health to be outside.

This rule seems especially hard on those who live in overcrowded / cramped / poor housing. Not everyone has a comfortable home or any outside space. Nor lives with people they get along with. 

People who are elderly,  ill or in pain, have to sit down.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2020)

Win BIG with Lambeth 30 free compost bins up for grabs from Veolia and Lambeth Council


----------



## coldwaterswim (May 4, 2020)

Sign outside that butchers (jones?) near brockwell park (dulwich road side) saying they had flour


----------



## David Clapson (May 4, 2020)

Central Brixton pavements are rammed. Some shops have very long queues, e.g. the Barclays one goes all the way to Boots. Distancing is hard and a lot of people aren't doing it.  There has to be a lot of transmission going on. If other places are like this there must be another peak on the way. I'm going to start wearing a mask.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> Central Brixton pavements are rammed. Some shops have very long queues, e.g. the Barclays one goes all the way to Boots. Distancing is hard and a lot of people aren't doing it.  There has to be a lot of transmission going on. If other places are like this there must be another peak on the way. I'm going to start wearing a mask.


I always put on a mask when I get to central Brixton.  The Atlantic Road end of Elec Ave is always full of people hanging about too.


----------



## Gramsci (May 4, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> Central Brixton pavements are rammed. Some shops have very long queues, e.g. the Barclays one goes all the way to Boots. Distancing is hard and a lot of people aren't doing it.  There has to be a lot of transmission going on. If other places are like this there must be another peak on the way. I'm going to start wearing a mask.



Ive been avoiding central Brixton. Using Tescos in Acre Lane instead for the time being.


----------



## Mr paulee (May 4, 2020)

Definitely more people about today in Brixton.
People are beginning not to listen.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 4, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> i walked past a bar/club in Peckham the other day ('Tola' opposite the Kentish Drovers) and was a little mystified to see they had deliveroo drivers going in and out of it. I assumed it was for food, but actually it was for drinks, and checking the page it is normal bar prices- i.e small cans for £4-£5 a pop, and cocktails for £12.99 a pop (not sure how you can deliver a cocktail either). It struck me as ludicrous how anyone would buy that shit when you could go to a shop nearby and buy a larger can of beer for about £1.30. I get that bars and pubs have overheads hence the costlier drinks but why would you choose to pay that when you are not even in the bar or pub itself? utter madness! Particularly in an area where just across the road by the library there are often numerous people begging for money and sleeping rough. I would genuinely like to hear the viewpoint of an idiot that is buying these drinks so i can understand humanity/stupidity a bit better.


It's nuts but then there's .......bottled water.


----------



## editor (May 6, 2020)

It must be horrible to lose your cat during the lockdown - please keep an eye out for Margot 















						Missing cat in Brixton – have you seen Margot?
					

We love cats at Brixton Buzz, and to lose a much-loved pet during a long lockdown must be absolutely awful, so we’re hoping our readers will be able to help. Pictured above is Margot who went…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (May 6, 2020)

Anyone know these cowardly pieces of shit? 














						Man left with fractured face after vicious ‘transphobic and homophobic’ London tube attack
					

British Transport Police officers are looking for two suspects potentially involved in a "transphobic and homophobic" attack on the tube network.




					www.pinknews.co.uk


----------



## editor (May 6, 2020)

A friend told me that they were in Brixton in a queue for shopping and a woman pushed behind him, banged on the closed shutters of a shop which briefly opened up to reveal a hairdresser's shop absolutely packed full of people.....


----------



## DJWrongspeed (May 6, 2020)

Lockdown appears over in Brockwell Pk, people are playing football and generally sunbathing.


----------



## Mr paulee (May 6, 2020)

Going to be emergency pavement widening from KFC to Iceland.  Bus stops moving out, being built up with tarmac for accessibility.

Can anyone confirm ?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 6, 2020)

The oval end of brixton was a bit busier today. Slade gardens had a few more people  but  it wasn't super packed.


----------



## madolesance (May 6, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> Going to be emergency pavement widening from KFC to Iceland.  Bus stops moving out, being built up with tarmac for accessibility.
> 
> Can anyone confirm ?


Yes. TFL and Lambeth have approved this. But unfortunately no provisions for cyclists.


----------



## Rushy (May 7, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> Going to be emergency pavement widening from KFC to Iceland.  Bus stops moving out, being built up with tarmac for accessibility.
> 
> Can anyone confirm ?


Blimey. Always thought it would be a relief to move the bus stops slightly out, even before CV.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2020)

I wouldn't normally share these things but it involves two young Brixtonites. 









						SouthSounds teams up with ITV’s The Voice UK to look for Lambeth talent
					

Streatham based creative collective SouthSounds are teaming up with ITV’s The Voice UK to look for artists aged 16+ performing in ‘all genres and styles.’ The closing date for submissio…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## cuppa tee (May 7, 2020)

Does the Roslyn stall selling patties, cakes and juice still operate from the normal pitch in electric avenue these days likewise ilia’s fish in Granville arcade , I am shopping away from the centre of town atm cos it’s less crowded but I am hanging for a patty and a nice bit of hake, don’t wanna schlep all the way up town for nothing tho’


----------



## Gramsci (May 7, 2020)

I was in central Brixton yesterday. Went to Poundland. Its just not possible to do socially distanced shopping. Aisles to close together. Will be sticking to Sainsburys in Nine Elms and Acre lane Tescos.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I was in central Brixton yesterday. Went to Poundland. Its just not possible to do socially distanced shopping. Aisles to close together. Will be sticking to Sainsburys in Nine Elms and Acre lane Tescos.


I keep the mask firmly on when in Poundland and santise my hands as soon as I leave. I also try and go when there's no queue outside.


----------



## editor (May 7, 2020)

Well done, Kim! Brixton man’s social distancing run raises money for suicide prevention charity


----------



## David Clapson (May 7, 2020)

Where can you get Macbook chargers locally? Asking for a friend. She's on a deadline and needs one mucho urgento.


----------



## ash (May 7, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I was in central Brixton yesterday. Went to Poundland. Its just not possible to do socially distanced shopping. Aisles to close together. Will be sticking to Sainsburys in Nine Elms and Acre lane Tescos.


 Does Tesco’s feel quite safe and people  obeying the social distancing rules? It always seemed so frantic before all this I haven’t attempted to go.


----------



## northeast (May 7, 2020)

editor said:


> A friend told me that they were in Brixton in a queue for shopping and a woman pushed behind him, banged on the closed shutters of a shop which briefly opened up to reveal a hairdresser's shop absolutely packed full of people.....



Yeah seen a couple of places doing this....


----------



## editor (May 7, 2020)

ash said:


> Does Tesco’s feel quite safe and people  obeying the social distancing rules? It always seemed so frantic before all this I haven’t attempted to go.


The Tesco in Acre Lane had loads of space when I went a few days ago.


----------



## Gramsci (May 7, 2020)

ash said:


> Does Tesco’s feel quite safe and people  obeying the social distancing rules? It always seemed so frantic before all this I haven’t attempted to go.



Its all very well organised now. Only let certain number in.Have spray to clean handles of trolleys.

The toilet roll madness has ended.

Eggs and flour go quicky. Often none left.

No baking powder or dried yeast at any time Ive been in.

For moment I use it instead of Brixton market shops. I had a look at market today and no social distancing.


----------



## ash (May 7, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Its all very well organised now. Only let certain number in.Have spray to clean handles of trolleys.
> 
> The toilet roll madness has ended.
> 
> ...


Thanks I will give it a go then


----------



## editor (May 7, 2020)

Jack Hopkins wants to tell you all about what Lambeth have done


----------



## Winot (May 8, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Its all very well organised now. Only let certain number in.Have spray to clean handles of trolleys.
> 
> The toilet roll madness has ended.
> 
> ...



Macfarlanes on Abbeville Rd had lots of yeast last week if you are desparate.


----------



## editor (May 8, 2020)

Brixton history















						A Brixton-bound No 3 bus gets stuck in VE Day crowds, 8th May 1945
					

This wonderful photo shows a southbound Number 3 bus trapped amongst huge celebrating crowds on Victory in Europe Day (VE-Day), exactly 75 years ago.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (May 8, 2020)

Donations needed! Brixton Windmill needs your donations to cover the cost of transporting Brixton Flour to foodbanks


----------



## Mr paulee (May 8, 2020)

Brockwell is looking busy.
Ice Cream vans as well.

FML


----------



## Gramsci (May 8, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> Brockwell is looking busy.
> Ice Cream vans as well.
> 
> FML



Ice cream vans has been going around local estate. Not helpful when one is trying to keep children in.


----------



## David Clapson (May 9, 2020)

Anyone see a car chase a couple of hours ago? A woman driving a little red Peugeot was fleeing the police. She nearly crashed in Rushcroft Road, just as I was about to cross it, and disappeared up Effra Road.


----------



## editor (May 10, 2020)

https://www.facebook.com/urban75?fr...Wj4T2H6RMufF8PW4C3Bh_v09BwowOGed6N14ErxMt9GEF
It's like a regular Saturday night in Brixton with drunken shouting and cops arresting people.


----------



## editor (May 12, 2020)

About time too 









						Lambeth Council introduces £20 fines for drivers who leave their engine running whilst stationary
					

Last year, the Mayor of London reported that Lambeth was among the worst boroughs for action on air pollution, so it’s good to see the council introducing twenty quid fines for drivers who le…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 12, 2020)

Apparently this pic is being used to depict Brixton station this morning with some fake new shit. Someone just sent it to me and asked if it was really like this in London.

No. The starbucks shut ages ago.


----------



## snowy_again (May 12, 2020)

They’re all wearing hats and winter clothes? How could that be interpreted as this morning?!


----------



## Nanker Phelge (May 12, 2020)

snowy_again said:


> They’re all wearing hats and winter clothes? How could that be interpreted as this morning?!



cos the rest of the world think we dress like that all year


----------



## editor (May 14, 2020)

Some bloke on a bike and a megaphone flanked by three cars just went bellowing down Coldharbour Lane. Any idea what it was about?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 14, 2020)

snowy_again said:


> They’re all wearing hats and winter clothes? How could that be interpreted as this morning?!


People are just looking at the crowd and the distance, they're not looking at the details. We take in what we are looking out for.

Edit: er, didn't mean that to sound quite as new age psydo-wisdom, man.


----------



## Smick (May 14, 2020)

editor said:


> Some bloke on a bike and a megaphone flanked by three cars just went bellowing down Coldharbour Lane. Any idea what it was about?


Probably best ignored. There are a lot of organised hate-filled bastards trying to get their message out. Britain First seem to be taking advantage of people’s boredom with lockdown and gathering large amounts of sympathy with that to get a racist message over later.
Much as our governing party makes me sick, all we can do at present is take official advice and hope the opposition holds them to account.


----------



## Johnlj123 (May 14, 2020)

Unison ... pointing out workers told to go to work by the govt were putting themselves in potential danger.


----------



## technical (May 14, 2020)

View attachment 212621


----------



## technical (May 14, 2020)

Apologies trying to do that from my phone - this was the outside the tube station this morning at 8.20. Pretty deserted


Edit: don’t think anyone can see the picture of the pretty empty entrance to the station I tried to post. Sorry!


----------



## Ms Ordinary (May 15, 2020)

Article in Metro about housing association raising rents in flats used by frontline workers in Brixton.

According to the HA (Notting Hill Genesis), it's because the rents are pegged to 80% of local market rents, and the rent raise being a few years overdue.

(Usual irritation at the lazy use of the word "discounted homes" in the first line of the article)


----------



## CH1 (May 15, 2020)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Article in Metro about housing association raising rents in flats used by frontline workers in Brixton.
> 
> According to the HA (Notting Hill Genesis), it's because the rents are pegged to 80% of local market rents, and the rent raise being a few years overdue.
> 
> (Usual irritation at the lazy use of the word "discounted homes" in the first line of the article)


Surely Genesis is one of the trans type housing associations which have morphed from social housing into totally capitalist commercial housing development situations (as Dave Spart would have said)?

Don't they have a rent officer any more who can determine what a fair rent would be? If not they should surely bring that system back to keep these rapacious bastards under control. After all the Brixton Water Lane flats must have been there 15 years or more. They are raking in rents set against 2005 building costs - maybe less.


----------



## Petcha (May 16, 2020)

Does anyone know _anywhere_ in the general vicinity to get some flour?


----------



## editor (May 16, 2020)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Article in Metro about housing association raising rents in flats used by frontline workers in Brixton.
> 
> According to the HA (Notting Hill Genesis), it's because the rents are pegged to 80% of local market rents, and the rent raise being a few years overdue.
> 
> (Usual irritation at the lazy use of the word "discounted homes" in the first line of the article)


80% of local market rents is sky high in a gentrified Brixton.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (May 16, 2020)

editor said:


> 80% of local market rents is sky high in a gentrified Brixton.



Well, exactly! At least they didn't try to (mis) describe them as "affordable housing" .

The cynic in me immediately wondered if the HA was anticipating a long term drop in local market rents*, and getting a raise in quick.

I doubt there's ever been a case of a HA reducing rents to match local market rents? Presumably the most that would happen is that there'd be no increase until things stabilised.

*I would *love *to see a real drop in local rents, even though - as a private renter - the only way it would benefit me would be for me to leave my current place (which I am moderately attached to  ) & look for a cheaper one. In fact, since the only way I afford my rent is to sub-let my living room, if local rents dropped very much, I'd be pretty much forced into moving - although at least I'd have a chance of staying local.


----------



## sparkybird (May 16, 2020)

Petcha Brixton Windmill is milling flour and selling at some local outlets, although you'll need to check which are still open.
You can check stockiss here 
*








						Buying flour - Brixton Windmill
					

Brixton Windmill's stone ground wholemeal flour, made from local organically sourced wheat, can be bought from a number of local stockists.




					www.brixtonwindmill.org
				



*


----------



## Ms Ordinary (May 16, 2020)

Petcha said:


> Does anyone know _anywhere_ in the general vicinity to get some flour?



They seemed to be selling it from the Gail's bakery on Abbeville Road, I assume it was artisan & £££.
I think plenty of those type of places are selling it now, if you can face that.


----------



## alex_ (May 16, 2020)

Petcha said:


> Does anyone know _anywhere_ in the general vicinity to get some flour?



cafe next to tru flavours on acre Lane is selling it


----------



## GarveyLives (May 16, 2020)

editor said:


> 20 knives!!!


On Wednesday 29 April 2020 at Inner London Crown Court, 18 year-old *Denique Iswom Newell* of Mercator Road, Lewisham, admitted possession of 20 knives, including several _zombie knives_ and _lock knives_ were wrapped in cellophane as if new.

He will be sentenced on at Inner London Crown Court on Wednesday 10 June 2020 ...







(Source:  Metropolitan Police)

*... let's hope Denique Iswom Newell can explain what he was doing, or intended to do with them.*​


----------



## Ms T (May 16, 2020)

Petcha said:


> Does anyone know _anywhere_ in the general vicinity to get some flour?



Nour had flour the other day, and Jones the Butcher on Dulwich Rd. But it tends to sell out quickly so I now buy it whenever I see it!


----------



## Mr paulee (May 18, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> On Wednesday 29 April 2020 at Inner London Crown Court, 18 year-old *Denique Iswom Newell* of Mercator Road, Lewisham, admitted possession of 20 knives, including several _zombie knives_ and _lock knives_ were wrapped in cellophane as if new.
> 
> He will be sentenced on at Inner London Crown Court on Wednesday 10 June 2020 ...
> 
> ...


Explain?


----------



## cuppa tee (May 18, 2020)

Thinking of getting my 18 yo daughter a bike, what local bike shops would peeps recommend
obvs Brixton cycles but I can’t see what models they sell on their website and would like to
do a bit of research b4 I go into a shop so I am not taking up space and time browsing in this time....


----------



## editor (May 18, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> Thinking of getting my 18 yo daughter a bike, what local bike shops would peeps recommend
> obvs Brixton cycles but I can’t see what models they sell on their website and would like to
> do a bit of research b4 I go into a shop so I am not taking up space and time browsing in this time....


Both Brixton Cycles and Harbour Cycles are good. 






						Harbour Cycles | Servicing | Refurbs | Sales
					

An independent bicycle shop offering servicing and sales of refurbished and new bicycles. Our focus is on serving the local community.




					www.harbourcycles.co.uk


----------



## urbanspaceman (May 18, 2020)

Cycling | UKs Largest Bike and Cycling Shop | Halfords UK
					

As the UK's largest bike shop, you'll find a huge range of cycling essentials in stock at Halfords, with home delivery available on top cycling brands.




					www.halfords.com
				




Halfords on Effra Road. The staff there aren't super-enthusiastic bike fanatic experts, but they're OK, and there's a lot of bikes.


----------



## madolesance (May 18, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> Thinking of getting my 18 yo daughter a bike, what local bike shops would peeps recommend
> obvs Brixton cycles but I can’t see what models they sell on their website and would like to
> do a bit of research b4 I go into a shop so I am not taking up space and time browsing in this time....


Ah bicycles, the toilet paper!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 18, 2020)

Petcha said:


> Does anyone know _anywhere_ in the general vicinity to get some flour?



I'm fairly certain i saw flour  here


			Google Maps: Report Inappropriate Image
		


The shop over from Jamm


----------



## cuppa tee (May 18, 2020)

urbanspaceman said:


> Cycling | UKs Largest Bike and Cycling Shop | Halfords UK
> 
> 
> As the UK's largest bike shop, you'll find a huge range of cycling essentials in stock at Halfords, with home delivery available on top cycling brands.
> ...


thanks....well they also have a website with the bikes available on it which is a big help.....would have preferred to put money into a local biz tho’....


madolesance said:


> Ah bicycles, the toilet paper!


....think dropping a wad of dosh on a bike is a bit more complex than a couple of quid on a four pack of bog roll, hence my desire to check models and availability first rather than go in on the off chance while peeps are waiting outside.....


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 18, 2020)

Browse online on the big stores websites  then get your local indie to either order in want you want or suggest an equivalent.


----------



## T & P (May 18, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> Thinking of getting my 18 yo daughter a bike, what local bike shops would peeps recommend
> obvs Brixton cycles but I can’t see what models they sell on their website and would like to
> do a bit of research b4 I go into a shop so I am not taking up space and time browsing in this time....


As another alternative, I’ve always been happy when servicing my bike at Herne Hill Cycles, but never bought a bike from them and have no idea what kind of stock they have or can provide.

Proper small independent shop, so I suspect you’d get far better advice by popping in for a chat with them than by browsing their website for models available. The bloke who runs it is a nice friendly fellow anyway.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 18, 2020)

T & P said:


> As another alternative, I’ve always been happy when servicing my bike at Herne Hill Cycles, but never bought a bike from them and have no idea what kind of stock they have or can provide.
> 
> Proper small independent shop, so I suspect you’d get far better advice by popping in for a chat with them than by browsing their website for models available. The bloke who runs it is a nice friendly fellow anyway.



Thanks for this, their website has a list of models so we can have look together as a starting point 👍


----------



## coldwaterswim (May 18, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> Thinking of getting my 18 yo daughter a bike, what local bike shops would peeps recommend
> obvs Brixton cycles but I can’t see what models they sell on their website and would like to
> do a bit of research b4 I go into a shop so I am not taking up space and time browsing in this time....


If you don’t find what you’re looking for with the other suggestions, I love Balfe’s Bikes up in streatham. The guys there are so helpful! Balfe's Bikes | Cycles Workshops | Book Servicing Online


----------



## cuppa tee (May 18, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> If you don’t find what you’re looking for with the other suggestions, I love Balfe’s Bikes up in streatham. The guys there are so helpful! Balfe's Bikes | Cycles Workshops | Book Servicing Online


Thanks, now you mention it  I recall they had a shop in Kennington which is closer for me but looks like it closed


----------



## coldwaterswim (May 18, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> Thanks, now you mention it they had a shop in Kennington which is closer for me but looks like it closed.


Ahh shame yeah they did, there’s one in Dulwich too but I’ve never been to that one!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 18, 2020)

On bike rated matters, had a bike service done by Stuart near Brixton Hill, and now bike is running smooth along these quiet streets. Haven't cycled in years and its been great speeding along empty roads. Would recommend if you need any repairs/ servicing / general bike related help.


----------



## Lambeth Boy (May 19, 2020)

Edwards in Camberwell I would never go anywhere else 👍


----------



## RoyReed (May 19, 2020)

Another recommendation for a local independent bike shop: Apex Cycles
Clapham High Street


----------



## marty21 (May 19, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Surely Genesis is one of the trans type housing associations which have morphed from social housing into totally capitalist commercial housing development situations (as Dave Spart would have said)?
> 
> Don't they have a rent officer any more who can determine what a fair rent would be? If not they should surely bring that system back to keep these rapacious bastards under control. After all the Brixton Water Lane flats must have been there 15 years or more. They are raking in rents set against 2005 building costs - maybe less.


I used to work for an early version of Genesis, in fact I left just after Genesis was created. It used to be reasonable Housing Association (PCHA) with Housing stock in a few London boroughs - Westminster, Camden and Brent mainly - this was way before it became the behemoth it has become. I think it does want to move away from traditional social housing. And fair rents only exist for tenancies pre 1989 so there can't be too many of those around.


----------



## urbanspaceman (May 19, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> Thanks, now you mention it  I recall they had a shop in Kennington which is closer for me but looks like it closed



Also:






						Evans Cycles | UK Online Bike Shop | Bicycle Stores Nationwide
					






					www.evanscycles.com
				




Evans Cycles  Clapham - Open.
Unit 2, 65-79 Clapham High Street, London, SW47TG, United Kingdom
0207 720 4139
Open today: 10:00 AM - 5:00 PM

Evans Cycles  East Dulwich - Open.

43A East Dulwich Road, London, SE229AN, United Kingdom
0203 040 4830


----------



## alex_ (May 19, 2020)

urbanspaceman said:


> Also:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evans is mike Ashley / sports direct


----------



## Winot (May 19, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> Thinking of getting my 18 yo daughter a bike, what local bike shops would peeps recommend
> obvs Brixton cycles but I can’t see what models they sell on their website and would like to
> do a bit of research b4 I go into a shop so I am not taking up space and time browsing in this time....



Have bought both daughters bikes from Brixton Cycles over the last year. Stock is mainly Specialised/Trek but also this brand, which we went for both times. Think they source via Brick Lane bikes:









						6KU Odyssey 8spd City Bike - Brandford Silver - PRE ORDER
					

The 6ku Odyssey 8spd (Brandford Silver) commuter bike is in a league of its own. With it’s durable high tensile steel frame and classic Shimano 8 Speed Drivetrain, you’re sure to get the perfect balance between a responsive ride and a comfortable commute.




					www.bricklanebikes.co.uk
				




Problem is that bike shops tend not to have high stock levels so it's hard to try multiple models.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 19, 2020)

Winot said:


> Have bought both daughters bikes from Brixton Cycles over the last year. Stock is mainly Specialised/Trek but also this brand, which we went for both times. Think they source via Brick Lane bikes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Winot , and everyone else who came up with suggestions, think we have enough to be going on with now.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 19, 2020)

alex_ said:


> Evans is mike Ashley / sports direct


yeah had feeling that was the case.....😩


----------



## lefteri (May 19, 2020)

Petcha said:


> Does anyone know _anywhere_ in the general vicinity to get some flour?



popica, the bulk store that used to have a vegan pancake cafe attached, has sacks of the stuff, can’t see it running out any time soon - on brixton road by the bottom of lorn road


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 19, 2020)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I'm fairly certain i saw flour  here
> 
> 
> Google Maps: Report Inappropriate Image
> ...


They have this


----------



## urbanspaceman (May 19, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> Thanks Winot , and everyone else who came up with suggestions, think we have enough to be going on with now.


If it's a bike for urban cycling, you might consider a hub gear bike (all the gears are enclosed in a little can) and a carbon belt drive (so much cleaner, quieter and more reliable than a traditional metal chain)


----------



## Smick (May 19, 2020)

The one time I went to Herne Hill Cycles, it was to enquire about the cycle to work scheme. At that time I was working at Monument, taking the train to Elephant and walking the rest. My train ticket was less than a tenner per week. 

The guy was used to selling bikes to people buying travelcards at £30. He then really stuck the arm in, telling me I needed two locks, paniers, pump, trip computer, waterproofs etc. And basically got the price up to £100 per month, telling me about the tax saving. The accessories cost as much as the bicycle. 

I told him it was far too expensive, he looked puzzled and I just left it there. 

So, if you buy in HH Cycles, make sure he doesn't try to sell you half the shop.


----------



## theboris (May 19, 2020)

Some drama on Brixton Hill: bus marooned in the middle lane at the junction of Brixton Water Lane, police car with flashing lights parked behind and officer in the road directing traffic. Two squad cars with sirens blaring then whizzed past up the hill


----------



## ricbake (May 20, 2020)

Brixton Academy had its boarding up graffiti'd yesterday









						Brixton Academy NHS
					

8 new photos added to shared album




					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Ms Ordinary (May 21, 2020)

I noticed small Sainsbury's on Brixton Hill had Strong White Bread flour (no plain or self raising) this morning, back right corner by the eggs.
So I guess it's at least generally back in stock, if you really need it prob best to check early in the day (this was 10am).


----------



## Mr paulee (May 22, 2020)

'A Kafkaesque nightmare': the survival guide helping condemned estates beat the bulldozers
					

It has been called ‘one of the finest council estates in the country’. So why is Cressingham Gardens facing demolition? We report on the free book helping communities fight back




					www.theguardian.com
				



Piece in the Guardian on Cressingham Estate


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 22, 2020)

Beautiful sky out there tonight!


----------



## editor (May 22, 2020)

They're still partying like it's the pre-Corona days around Coldharbour way. Cops packing into Morleys to quell a disturbance,  everyone out in the street having a communal booze-up, street fights, bottles being thrown, women threatening each other, lots of shouting with a finale of a local's food stall being sent flying in a drunken attack.


----------



## madolesance (May 22, 2020)

xsunnysuex said:


> Beautiful sky out there tonight!
> 
> View attachment 214056


----------



## Mr paulee (May 25, 2020)

This is good.


----------



## Gramsci (May 26, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> This is good.




The Campaign is being run with Nour in conjunction with the new younger members of the Labour Party. Those who joined due to Corbyn.

I did tell one of my Cllrs that I thought it was great campaign by these young members of the party. I know some of them.

Can't say my Cllr was so enthusiastic about them. Not against it but not glad I thought it is great campaign.

Using internet reallly well.

This is community organising. One would think it would be all over Lambeth official media what a great campaign led by younger members it it. Innovative and creative. But I have not found anything.

IMO half of the official Labour group see Hondo as bringing in much needed inward investment into Brixton. Its unfortunate what is happenng with Nour and its difficult to get to the bottom of it. But must not upset Hondo to much. That is how they see it. They reluctantly have to be seen to be doing something to resolve the situation but that is only due to public outcry. If there wasn't any they would let Nour be evicted.


----------



## Gramsci (May 26, 2020)

BTW Tesco in Acre lane had dried yeast.  yesterday when I went in afternoon.


----------



## David Clapson (May 26, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> half of the official Labour group see Hondo as bringing in much needed inward investment into Brixton



Fucking cocksuckers. I'm sure you're right. They're Thatcherites at heart, but with Lambeth being about the safest Labour territory in the country, these pricks will go with the flow, just so long as they're on the winning team. Two of the councillors, who are a married couple, recently swapped their Mini for a Land Rover.


----------



## David Clapson (May 26, 2020)

This article is a must for anyone interested in Nour, the 414 and Brixton: The Quietus | Opinion | Black Sky Thinking | The Many Faces Of Housekeeping: How Wealth & Privilege Are Distorting Underground Music


----------



## editor (May 26, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> This article is a must for anyone interested in Nour, the 414 and Brixton: The Quietus | Opinion | Black Sky Thinking | The Many Faces Of Housekeeping: How Wealth & Privilege Are Distorting Underground Music


Here's my follow up: Privilege, wealth and power: Brixton landlord Taylor McWilliams and his Housekeeping DJ Collective


----------



## editor (May 27, 2020)

"Untold violence" has apparently been prevented.


----------



## Mr paulee (May 27, 2020)

Does the queue for Brixton Post office by Department store ever lessen?
Unbelievably long today.


----------



## Rushy (May 27, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> Does the queue for Brixton Post office by Department store ever lessen?
> Unbelievably long today.


If you are unfortunate enough to still be in that queue ... is the Volcano coffee shop next door open?


----------



## editor (May 27, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> Does the queue for Brixton Post office by Department store ever lessen?
> Unbelievably long today.


Ever since Squire & Partners helped themselves to the bigger offices for their arty, acres-of-space showcase, it's always been a nightmare at that PO - I usually walk to the PO on Brixton Hill now.


----------



## djdando (May 27, 2020)

editor said:


> Ever since Squire & Partners helped themselves to the bigger offices for their arty, acres-of-space showcase, it's always been a nightmare at that PO - I usually walk to the PO on Brixton Hill now.



"Helped themselves"...

Get a grip


----------



## lefteri (May 27, 2020)

editor said:


> Ever since Squire & Partners helped themselves to the bigger offices for their arty, acres-of-space showcase, it's always been a nightmare at that PO - I usually walk to the PO on Brixton Hill now.


the one in kennington is a nightmare too - only one counter open - well, two if you count the guy sitting behind the counter called ‘businesss and travel’ who seemingly does nothing all day long


----------



## editor (May 27, 2020)

djdando said:


> "Helped themselves"...
> 
> Get a grip


How else would you describe it? They wanted the space for their own indulgent architectural statement and had the money to buy it, so the Post Office was decanted into the ridiculously undersized space next door. They gained a lovely multi-million, portfolio-boosting showcase to boast about, while locals wanting to use the Post Office have to wait in the street. Annoyingly, most of the space they bagged is virtually empty too - sorry, full of 'negative space.'


----------



## Leighsw2 (May 27, 2020)

Loads of luxury privatised empty space while locals have to wait in the street outside just about sums up the experience of gentrification in Brixton.


----------



## editor (May 27, 2020)

Leighsw2 said:


> Loads of luxury privatised empty space while locals have to wait in the street outside just about sums up the experience of gentrification in Brixton.


Yep.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2020)

What the fuck is that rumbling/squeaking noise that went on for most of last night and is at it again now?  It's coming from around Loughborough Park/Junction area - maybe the railway? 
Really annoying.


----------



## phillm (May 28, 2020)

editor said:


> "Untold violence" has apparently been prevented.



Well it's untold now and had it happened they would have no doubt told us about so, either way, they're wrong.


----------



## GarveyLives (May 28, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> Explain?



It should certainly be worth hearing.


----------



## BusLanes (May 28, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> BTW Tesco in Acre lane had dried yeast.  yesterday when I went in afternoon.



F Mondays on Brixton Hill had live yeast end of last week


----------



## Rocky Sullivan (May 29, 2020)

BusLanes said:


> F Mondays on Brixton Hill had live yeast end of last week


The Hamilton supermarket, Railton Road had a lot of yeast when I was in there yesterday evening.


----------



## blameless77 (May 29, 2020)

phillm said:


> Well it's untold now and had it happened they would have no doubt told us about so, either way, they're wrong.



I took it as a reference to preventing the violence that goes on around dealing / county lines / etc?


----------



## editor (May 30, 2020)

Brockwell Park was the busiest I've seen it outside of a festival, and Ruskin Park was the most packed I've ever known it. In Brockwell, youths were doing nitrous balloons together, there were big groups of drinkers all sitting alarmingly close to each other but at least there wasn't a full football game going on. 

Given the useless 'leadership' of this government, I don't blame people for going out, but that Covid  curve has got to be going back up again if this carries on


----------



## Favelado (May 30, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> View attachment 194664
> 
> Been looking up figures for deprived areas. This shows Brixton / Loughborough Junction area as in the top 20% of deprived areas in England.
> 
> ...



41% per cent of my hometown now in the top 10% of poverty. Nobody at all in the 3 richest percentile bands.


----------



## happyshopper (May 31, 2020)

editor said:


> Brockwell Park was the busiest I've seen it outside of a festival, and Ruskin Park was the most packed I've ever known it.


Norwood Park wasn’t too bad. And I’d forgotten how good the views are.


----------



## RoyReed (May 31, 2020)

Clapham Common was packed as well. Mainly groups of two to six people, but also several much larger groups who were all hugging and kissing when they met.


----------



## editor (May 31, 2020)

Brockwell was heaving 








						Football, volleyball and huge crowds in Brockwell Park as the lockdown weakens
					

Yesterday, Brockwell Park was the busiest we’ve ever seen it outside of a festival, with huge crowds soaking up the hot weather and enjoying a booze-up underneath a spotless sky.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Smick (May 31, 2020)

I cycled through Peckham Rye common yesterday and it seemed much more busy than those photos, although I appreciate photos often look less busy.

Coming from Barry Road and crossing the common towards Nunhead, I think I counted three deliveroo riders. People ordering food to the common


----------



## BCBlues (May 31, 2020)

editor said:


> What the fuck is that rumbling/squeaking noise that went on for most of last night and is at it again now?  It's coming from around Loughborough Park/Junction area - maybe the railway?
> Really annoying.



It was most likely one of these Tamping machines. They sound like a Motorhead single on 16rpm.


----------



## Smick (May 31, 2020)

BCBlues said:


> It was most likely one of these Tamping machines. They sound like a Motorhead single on 16rpm.
> View attachment 215491


They look fairly science fiction as well as sounding it.


----------



## ash (May 31, 2020)

It does seem to be (as far as we know, which is very little with this horrific virus) that outdoor transmission is very unlikely. So as long as you are not crammed together ‘ Cheltenham style’ hopefully the risk is low


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2020)

Anyone got more into on this? Is it actually happening?


----------



## organicpanda (Jun 1, 2020)

editor said:


> Anyone got more into on this? Is it actually happening?
> 
> 
> View attachment 215660


just gone done Coldharbour Lane


----------



## coldwaterswim (Jun 1, 2020)

organicpanda said:


> just gone done Coldharbour Lane


Do you happen to know if it went all the way down coldharbour to loughborough j? Missed the start at windrush sq and running round brixton now to try find it 🙂


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> Do you happen to know if it went all the way down coldharbour to loughborough j? Missed the start at windrush sq and running round brixton now to try find it 🙂


It turned down Gresham towards the police station.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2020)

Pics 














						In photos: Black Lives Matter protest in Brixton, Monday 1st June 2020
					

Ahead of the peaceful protest planned in central London for Sunday, June 7th, a march went through the centre of Brixton today, with campaigners venting their anger and rage at the death of George …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2020)

Lambeth libraries update Lambeth Libraries online events for June 2020: quizzes, history talks, reading groups, books, kids’ stuff and more


----------



## Mr paulee (Jun 2, 2020)




----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> View attachment 215834


Buzzed. 








						Lambeth Police authorise controversial Section 35 powers in response to a ‘potential large gathering’
					

In in response to a ‘potential large gathering,’ Lambeth Police have authorised dispersal powers across a large area of Lambeth under the terms of the Anti-social Behaviour, Crime and P…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Jun 2, 2020)

editor said:


> What the fuck is that rumbling/squeaking noise that went on for most of last night and is at it again now?  It's coming from around Loughborough Park/Junction area - maybe the railway?
> Really annoying.


BCBlues It may indeed be a tamper. I get these billet-doux from Network Rail several times a year sometimes.
Maybe they are running late on this one, or maybe they sent another which I didn't file in the right place (ie Channel Tunnel Work 1986). I didn't notice the disturbance - but then I sleep 20-30 feet below the track. The noise and vibration just goes over my head after 34 years living under a viaduct.


----------



## theboris (Jun 2, 2020)

Love Lambeth
					

Statement to highlight injustices faced by Black communities in the US, and to demonstrate Lambeth rejects all forms of discrimination




					love.lambeth.gov.uk


----------



## BCBlues (Jun 2, 2020)

CH1 said:


> BCBlues It may indeed be a tamper. I get these billet-doux from Network Rail several times a year sometimes.
> Maybe they are running late on this one, or maybe they sent another which I didn't file in the right place (ie Channel Tunnel Work 1986). I didn't notice the disturbance - but then I sleep 20-30 feet below the track. The noise and vibration just goes over my head after 34 years living under a viaduct.
> View attachment 215873



The first time I encountered one was when I moved back to Brum from Brixton. My new house backs onto the Brum to Walsall line and a few weeks in one of these tampers rolled across about 1.00 am. I was on morphine at the time after a hip op and thought it was a crazy dream at first until the guy operating it shouted hello and sorry.

Apologies for the derail Brixtonites, and the pun.


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2020)

Today Lambeth stands united against racism with one minute’s silence at 1pm today, 3rd June 2020


----------



## editor (Jun 3, 2020)

Brixton today Stand Up to Racism ‘Take the Knee’ Protest, Windrush Square Brixton – 6pm, Weds 3rd June 2020


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jun 3, 2020)

Copters been overhead for 30mins or so and loads of police vans sitting about. Do they know something we don't?


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2020)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Copters been overhead for 30mins or so and loads of police vans sitting about. Do they know something we don't?


It was for some of the BLM marchers coming into Brixton from the centre of London, and to a lesser extent for this:









						In photos: Brixton Takes The Knee in support of George Floyd, Windrush Square, Weds 3rd June 2020
					

There were powerful and moving scenes in Brixton’s Windrush Square earlier this evening, as campaigners took part in a ‘Take The Knee’ protest in solidarity with George Floyd, who was murdere…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2020)

Nice photo feature 




















						Brixton portrait photographer asks: where is the first place you’ll go after the lockdown?
					

A photographer based in Brixton has been taking a series of socially distanced portraits of her neighbours during the lockdown, and asking where they would go when they can leave their house.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2020)

Windrush Sq timelapse 









						Brixton Lockdown – a 71 day photographic timelapse of Windrush Square
					

Local artist and photographer Ellie Laycock has created a time-lapse video of Brixton’s Windrush Square, with a single photo taken every evening over 71 days of the lockdown.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Ms T (Jun 6, 2020)

Railton Rd is to be temporarily closed to cars from Coldharbour Lane to Herne Hill as part of the Covid 19 measures. Ditto Shakespeare Rd from the junction with Mayall Rd down to Loughborough Junction. The letter we got didn’t say when we will become a “low-traffic neighbourhood”. 

They’re also widening the pavement along Railton Rd. The 322 will still be allowed as well as emergency vehicles.

It will be interesting to see how it works. Apparently speeds have increased by 300% since last year which doesn’t surprise me. It’s pretty good news for me personally as I live in the Poets area but presumably Dulwich Rd will become a lot busier.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 6, 2020)

Btw there’s a socially distanced walk around the area to see what the changes will look like at noon if anyone’s interested.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 6, 2020)

Ms T said:


> Railton Rd is to be temporarily closed to cars from Coldharbour Lane to Herne Hill as part of the Covid 19 measures. Ditto Shakespeare Rd from the junction with Mayall Rd down to Loughborough Junction. The letter we got didn’t say when we will become a “low-traffic neighbourhood”.
> 
> They’re also widening the pavement along Railton Rd. The 322 will still be allowed as well as emergency vehicles.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how it works. Apparently speeds have increased by 300% since last year which doesn’t surprise me. It’s pretty good news for me personally as I live in the Poets area but presumably Dulwich Rd will become a lot busier.


Have you got any links to detailed plans? No one in our street has received a letter and the only access to our road is from an apparently closed section of Railton Road.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 6, 2020)

Ms T said:


> Btw there’s a socially distanced walk around the area to see what the changes will look like at noon if anyone’s interested.


Where from?


----------



## northeast (Jun 6, 2020)

Ms T said:


> Railton Rd is to be temporarily closed to cars from Coldharbour Lane to Herne Hill as part of the Covid 19 measures. Ditto Shakespeare Rd from the junction with Mayall Rd down to Loughborough Junction. The letter we got didn’t say when we will become a “low-traffic neighbourhood”.
> 
> They’re also widening the pavement along Railton Rd. The 322 will still be allowed as well as emergency vehicles.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how it works. Apparently speeds have increased by 300% since last year which doesn’t surprise me. It’s pretty good news for me personally as I live in the Poets area but presumably Dulwich Rd will become a lot busier.



Lets hope Lambeth make steps do this in more streets and on a permeant basis. For too long progress has been slow at tackling pollution and excessive traffic, with various groups blaming each other and getting stuck in political/budget arguments/excuses with the view that cars are king. I hope a small positive from the pandemic can be the reshaping of cities and a giant step forward is taken to achieving less polluted and safer streets for all.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 6, 2020)

Rushy said:


> Have you got any links to detailed plans? No one in our street has received a letter and the only access to our road is from an apparently closed section of Railton Road.



The only plan I’ve seen is in this article









						Railton Road area in Brixton/Herne Hill gets low traffic neighbourhood in June 2020
					

Residents in the streets around Railton Road – which links Coldharbour Lane in Brixton with the centre of Herne Hill have been notified that the much talked-about low traffic neighbourhood (L…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2020)

That's one hell of a downpour/hail storm!


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 6, 2020)

I know! I hope my poor tomato plants make it through....


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 6, 2020)

The thunder was so long I thought it was something like a concord.


----------



## editor (Jun 6, 2020)

Brixton sky tonight


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 7, 2020)

Today


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2020)

Brixton art 



















						In photos: Lockdown street art at the Brixton Academy by Deanio X and Harry Blackmore, June 2020
					

Like every other venue in Brixton, the Academy closed its doors in March this year and hasn’t seen a band or a paying customer since. The boarded up frontage hasn’t gone to waste though…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2020)

And misty views...
























						City in the mist: London seen from Brixton during yesterday’s storms – photo feature
					

Brixton was hit by some heavy rainfall yesterday, and we took these misty, moody photos from a high vantage point over Coldharbour Lane, looking north to the centre of London.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Ms T (Jun 8, 2020)

Rushy said:


> Have you got any links to detailed plans? No one in our street has received a letter and the only access to our road is from an apparently closed section of Railton Road.



There's a Zoom meeting at 8pm tonight for all Poet's Corner residents.

PM me for details if you haven't already got them.


----------



## lordnoise (Jun 9, 2020)

Ms T said:


> The only plan I’ve seen is in this article
> 
> 
> 
> ...



These closures will only push traffic onto surrounding roads and make them busier. Remember the disaster when the council closed Loughborough Rd and had to back track and reopen it ? Brixton Water Lane, Milkwood Rd, Coldharbour Lane, and Effra Rd will all become congested with queuing cars only increasing pollution in the area. Further traffic calming on Railton Rd with a system of one way streets within the Poets Corner area is the answer.

Shame on the council for using the human tragedy that is the pandemic to push this scheme on the area when its been under discussion since at least 2008. If they were really concerned about runners and cyclist then they’d have widened the pavements on Brixton Water Lane where the vast majority run and cycle years ago.

At the moment there is no way to contact the council about this other than Facebook and Twitter. No phone or email option. very, very poor!


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 9, 2020)

It’s a Department if Transport initiative not a Lambeth one - the link to the specific Act is on the previous page.


----------



## lordnoise (Jun 9, 2020)

snowy_again said:


> It’s a Department if Transport initiative not a Lambeth one - the link to the specific Act is on the previous page.



Thanks but the leaflet I received has a Lambeth Council logo at the top and is signed off by Cllr Claire Holland, Deputy Leader (Sustainable Transport, Environment and Clean Air. London Borough of Lambeth.


----------



## Rocky Sullivan (Jun 9, 2020)

Yes, signed off by Cllr Claire Holland. I have the leaflet in front of me and no mention of Dept. Transport


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 9, 2020)

Yes, but that doesn’t stop this being a temporary* covid related top down initiative.

*who knows what will be adopted or amended after covid.


----------



## Rocky Sullivan (Jun 9, 2020)

An 18 month "temporary" initiative. It won't be going once the signs, barriers and ANPR is in place. That's why action needs to be taken sooner rather than later.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 9, 2020)

Fair point - I’m still trying to work out how the street in front of me doesn’t just become a snarled up mess of cars u-turning on a blind bend as drivers realise their normal routes aren’t there anymore.

Claire Holland is normally responsive on twitter.


----------



## Rocky Sullivan (Jun 9, 2020)

snowy_again said:


> Fair point - I’m still trying to work out how the street in front of me doesn’t just become a snarled up mess of cars u-turning on a blind bend as drivers realise their normal routes aren’t there anymore.
> 
> Claire Holland is normally responsive on twitter.


Thanks for that Snowy, I'll tweet her. Numerous emails have been sent to Lambeth but as of yet, no reply.


----------



## lordnoise (Jun 9, 2020)

snowy_again said:


> Fair point - I’m still trying to work out how the street in front of me doesn’t just become a snarled up mess of cars u-turning on a blind bend as drivers realise their normal routes aren’t there anymore.
> 
> Claire Holland is normally responsive on twitter.



Can I point out that not everybody is on Twitter (especially older members of the community) while most people can use and have access to email. Why therefore is Cllr Holland not offering email as a method of getting in touch ?


----------



## lordnoise (Jun 9, 2020)

Ms T said:


> There's a Zoom meeting at 8pm tonight for all Poet's Corner residents.
> 
> PM me for details if you haven't already got them.



I live on Effra Parade - do you mind if I ask what the 'feeling' of the Zoom meeting was ?


----------



## Rocky Sullivan (Jun 9, 2020)

lordnoise said:


> Can I point out that not everybody is on Twitter (especially older members of the community) while most people can use and have access to email. Why therefore is Cllr Holland not offering email as a method of getting in touch ?


I do agree. I'm more of an email person myself, especially when contacting the council - but they do not reply to emails.


----------



## Rocky Sullivan (Jun 9, 2020)

lordnoise said:


> I live on Effra Parade - do you mind if I ask what the 'feeling' of the Zoom meeting was ?


All who live on north Shakespeare a combination of anger, sadness, resignation and feeling up against it re: Lambeth. As for Poet's Corner residents, offered their sympathies but they will see the benefits unlike north Shakespeare - and Poet's will no longer have to endure the skip lorries!


----------



## Rushy (Jun 9, 2020)

Rocky Sullivan said:


> All who live on north Shakespeare a combination of anger, sadness, resignation and feeling up against it re: Lambeth. As for Poet's Corner residents, offered their sympathies but they will see the benefits unlike north Shakespeare - and Poet's will no longer have to endure the skip lorries!


They will get the lorries from the Herne Place yard which normally exit the area via the one way system in Herne Hill from about 5.30am. Probably up Regent Road past the school. Not sure whether they use the Shakespeare Road depot but if they do it is going to be  a huge round trip for every visit (via north Shakespeare).


----------



## Rocky Sullivan (Jun 9, 2020)

You're right Rushy - and yet more traffic pouring onto Coldharbour Lane if this is implemented.


----------



## lordnoise (Jun 9, 2020)

I can see the benefits to a resident of Poets Corner but it s an awful lot of expense (ANPR cameras, street furniture, monitoring) to go to when rerouting a few firms lorries, traffic calming on Railton and making the Water Lane end of Shakespeare one way would suffice. Taking Railton and Shakespeare out completely will make the roads in Herne Hill and Brixton (yes - right by the shops we all use) even more polluted and difficult to navigate. 

Well played the moneyed new occupants of Poets Corner!


----------



## lordnoise (Jun 9, 2020)

And all that money being spent as we enter a recession - surely there are a thousand better ways to spend it in the trouble ahead ....


----------



## Rocky Sullivan (Jun 9, 2020)

lordnoise said:


> I can see the benefits to a resident of Poets Corner but it s an awful lot of expense (ANPR cameras, street furniture, monitoring) to go to when rerouting a few firms lorries, traffic calming on Railton and making the Water Lane end of Shakespeare one way would suffice. Taking Railton and Shakespeare out completely will make the roads in Herne Hill and Brixton (yes - right by the shops we all use) even more polluted and difficult to navigate.
> 
> Well played the moneyed new occupants of Poets Corner!


You have a point Lord Noise: I hadn't even considered the potential added value to a home within the zone.


----------



## lordnoise (Jun 9, 2020)

Thats the way it is and I don't begrudge them the windfall. I'm more concerned about those in the public housing on Shakespeare South and the rest of us who will have to put up with the increased traffic and pollution.


----------



## happyshopper (Jun 9, 2020)

lordnoise said:


> Can I point out that not everybody is on Twitter (especially older members of the community) while most people can use and have access to email. Why therefore is Cllr Holland not offering email as a method of getting in touch ?


That’s what Google is for. Her email address is CHolland@lambeth.gov.uk
And anyway, there’s no reason why anyone shouldn’t just write to her at the Town Hall.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 9, 2020)

lordnoise said:


> These closures will only push traffic onto surrounding roads and make them busier. Remember the disaster when the council closed Loughborough Rd and had to back track and reopen it ? Brixton Water Lane, Milkwood Rd, Coldharbour Lane, and Effra Rd will all become congested with queuing cars only increasing pollution in the area. Further traffic calming on Railton Rd with a system of one way streets within the Poets Corner area is the answer.
> 
> Shame on the council for using the human tragedy that is the pandemic to push this scheme on the area when its been under discussion since at least 2008. If they were really concerned about runners and cyclist then they’d have widened the pavements on Brixton Water Lane where the vast majority run and cycle years ago.
> 
> At the moment there is no way to contact the council about this other than Facebook and Twitter. No phone or email option. very, very poor!




You can comment on the scheme here:









						Comment on the temporary scheme
					

Give us your feedback on the temporary project and let us know about any specific improvements or issues by marking them on a map of the area




					rtstreets.commonplace.is
				



click on have your say and move the pin to the street you want to comment on.

Lot of comments on Urban so relevant to



Ms T Rushy snowy_again Rocky Sullivan

more info on Railton scheme on this page:









						Have your say
					

Have your say and help shape the future of your community.




					rtstreets.commonplace.is
				




Im assuming the commonplace website will be up for the duration of the scheme so if you see issues around extra traffic in certain roads, skip lorries etc then worth updating the website later.

Commonplace website info is collated by officers. Especially now due to social distancing.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 9, 2020)

Here is the justification for spending money on altering streets:

*



			Transport Response to COVID
		
Click to expand...

*


> We need to keep roads free for truly essential journeys while also helping the majority of households in our borough, who don't have access to a car, safely make trips that they would previously have made by public transport.
> 
> The UK Government have made funding available for swift, emergency interventions to make cycling and walking safer. The Mayor of London has produced a plan called *Streetspace for London* and is working with us and other boroughs, with a focus on three key areas:
> 
> ...




So its Government funded to help as lockdown is gradually released.








						Have your say
					

Have your say and help shape the future of your community.




					rtstreets.commonplace.is
				




Im afraid half the population think lockdown has ended. With the demos and Cummings.

The idea was to lift lockdown a bit. But those who can work at home stay doing that. People are still supposd to only use public transport if they really have to. We are supposed to practise social distancing when out.

I support what Council is trying to do. This is about practical way to help during a pandemic.  This is a small amount of money well spent to protect peoples health. It might not be perfect - that is what ongoing consultation is about. It could be altered at later stage.

Its just that lot of people are starting to act like its all over.

I was in Lidl Stockwell tonight and I  was the only person who put mask on to go into the shop. Things are reverting to what they were before lockdown.

All support and sympathy for these key workers in shops is gradually going. I wear mask in shop out of respect for these key workers.

TBF Im starting to get wound up about this now.


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I was in Lidl Stockwell tonight and I  was the only person who put mask on to go into the shop. Things are reverting to what they were before lockdown.


Same for me in Sainsbury's by Hootananny.


----------



## Ms T (Jun 10, 2020)

lordnoise said:


> I live on Effra Parade - do you mind if I ask what the 'feeling' of the Zoom meeting was ?


I wasn’t able to attend brut according to the street WhatsApp group a lot of the concerns expressed here about the displacement of traffic to poorer parts of the borough were raised.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 10, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> You can comment on the scheme here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Gramsci. It's a good level of detail which answers a lot of questions. Given that it is available, why on earth is this information not clearly linked to in the distributed letters? Or by councillors when asked for more details?

The Railton Road proposal will certainly improve the immediate environment for me and my neighbours - I particularly like the way the gardens outside Herne Hill House have been incorporated into the traffic calming. That tight corner between Herne Place and  Hurst Street has long been horrible with some spectacular accidents. All passing road noise will be pretty much eliminated our street. It will also make the cycle into Brixton more pleasant - although I never had much of an issue with it before. I do share the Shakespeare Road concerns given that the road is being closed off without providing a public transport link, although it will not affect me personally. 

I also note that skip lorries from Herne Place yard will be forced to use the narrow toast rack streets to come and go all day (instead of the one way system which they are cut off from). The closest and most convenient road for this is Regent Road and takes them lorries past the school gates. In reality, wonder how much longer that yard will be there.

I'll comment on the St Matthews one on the Livable neighbourhoods thread.


----------



## lordnoise (Jun 10, 2020)

happyshopper said:


> That’s what Google is for. Her email address is CHolland@lambeth.gov.uk
> And anyway, there’s no reason why anyone shouldn’t just write to her at the Town Hall.


Write!?! I'm old skool alright but my names not Fred Flintstone


----------



## lordnoise (Jun 10, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Here is the justification for spending money on altering streets:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"Reducing traffic on residential streets, creating low-traffic neighbourhoods right across London so more people can walk and cycle as part of their daily routine"

I agree with the general thrust of all three bullet point approaches, however Railton is a moderately busy road, Shakespeare North and the Poets Corner roads are quiet (with the exception of Shakespeare North which should perhaps be one way) and from my experience of living close by people can already walk and cycle (not opposed to a cycle lane on Railton if required) safely as part of their daily routine.
Shame on Lambeth Council for using the pandemic as a reason to further disrupt the lives of ordinary local people especially at this difficult time.


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2020)

Brixton wildlife!















						Brixton wildlife: fox cubs emerge from their south London den – photos
					

Occasional Buzz contributor Martha Love was fortunate enough to discover a fox den right next to her flat on Brixton Hill, and during lockdown she document the cubs’ progress with her camera.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## theboris (Jun 10, 2020)

editor said:


> Brixton wildlife!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think these are 'our' foxes I see in my communal garden on Brixton Hill, each night. There are at least four adults and juveniles but I've only seen one of the cubs


----------



## Rushy (Jun 11, 2020)

We had 5 cubs. Buried one (RTA) and one has disappeared. The remaining three are very bold. One comes and lays down by us when we're sitting on the lawn. Here he is trying to nick my bag from under my nose.





(and no we don't feed them!)


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2020)

Have I got this right?

Street drinking is very bad and against council bylaws, and any off local licences serving the less well off a single can can expect to be punished.

However, trendy bar serving the same amount of beer (at a much higher cost) to be drunk in the same street = splendid.


----------



## editor (Jun 12, 2020)

editor said:


> Have I got this right?
> 
> Street drinking is very bad and against council bylaws, and any off local licences serving the less well off a single can expect to be punished.
> 
> ...


Why is this kind of of discrimination against the poor funny to you, Big Bertha ?


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2020)

Love this 



han


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2020)

It all seems so long ago



















						Brixton Ghost Posters from the beginning of the lockdown in March 2020
					

When the last pubs and venues in Brixton were closed down by the coronavirus crisis in the middle of March this year, hundreds of gigs and club nights were immediately cancelled, or postponed until…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2020)

I think they mean 'prosecute'  😂


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 13, 2020)

editor said:


> I think they mean 'prosecute'  😂



Freudian slip?


----------



## Big Bertha (Jun 13, 2020)

editor said:


> Why is this kind of of discrimination against the poor funny to you, Big Bertha ?


No, your obsession with brew dog is tho...


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> No, your obsession with brew dog is tho...


The weather's nice. Take a week off to enjoy it.


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2020)

The centre of Brixton is rammed. Brockwell Park is rammed.


----------



## nagapie (Jun 13, 2020)

editor said:


> The centre of Brixton is rammed. Brockwell Park is rammed.


I thought Brockwell Park was more busy today than I have seen it in or out of lockdown other than the Country Fair.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2020)

Windrush Day 2020








						Windrush Day 2020 – sing in unity and celebration, Monday 22nd June
					

Lambeth have organised a socially distanced “sing in unity and celebration” event for this year’s Windrush Day on Monday, June 22nd, and are inviting people to sing along to the D…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2020)

nagapie said:


> I thought Brockwell Park was more busy today than I have seen it in or out of lockdown other than the Country Fair.


Yep. Most people seemed to be at least having a stab at social distancing (apart from the volleyball crew, of course). 

The sudden rainstorm was fun!



















						Dancing in the rain – a sudden rain storm in Brockwell Park, south London
					

Brockwell Park was hit by a sudden rain storm yesterday, with a deluge soaking picnickers and people caught out in the open.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 15, 2020)

Ms T said:


> Railton Rd is to be temporarily closed to cars from Coldharbour Lane to Herne Hill as part of the Covid 19 measures. Ditto Shakespeare Rd from the junction with Mayall Rd down to Loughborough Junction. The letter we got didn’t say when we will become a “low-traffic neighbourhood”.
> 
> They’re also widening the pavement along Railton Rd. The 322 will still be allowed as well as emergency vehicles.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how it works. Apparently speeds have increased by 300% since last year which doesn’t surprise me. It’s pretty good news for me personally as I live in the Poets area but presumably Dulwich Rd will become a lot busier.


This is the first I've heard of it. No leaflet here and we live on a road just off Railton - and I see we've missed a meeting too.

Can someone summerise for me - does low traffic mean no cars or vehicles except the 322 and emergency vehicles? when does this come into force?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 15, 2020)

Ms T said:


> There's a Zoom meeting at 8pm tonight for all Poet's Corner residents.
> 
> PM me for details if you haven't already got them.


How did you find this out? I've heard nothing, not even neighbours talking about it


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 15, 2020)

lordnoise said:


> I can see the benefits to a resident of Poets Corner but it s an awful lot of expense (ANPR cameras, street furniture, monitoring) to go to when rerouting a few firms lorries, traffic calming on Railton and making the Water Lane end of Shakespeare one way would suffice. Taking Railton and Shakespeare out completely will make the roads in Herne Hill and Brixton (yes - right by the shops we all use) even more polluted and difficult to navigate.
> 
> Well played the moneyed new occupants of Poets Corner!


well I live in Poets corner but no one asked me...


----------



## Rushy (Jun 15, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> This is the first I've heard of it. No leaflet here and we live on a road just off Railton - and I see we've missed a meeting too.
> 
> Can someone summerise for me - does low traffic mean no cars or vehicles except the 322 and emergency vehicles? when does this come into force?


Any vehicle can use the roads as normal but there are entry points at either end of Railton Road and more or less at the railway bridge on Shakespeare Road which are controlled, so only buses and emergency vehicles,which stops through (rather than local) traffic.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2020)

HUGE queue in Brixton 







In photos: massive queue in Brixton as lockdown eases and shops reopen, Mon 15th June 2020


----------



## CH1 (Jun 15, 2020)

Rushy said:


> Any vehicle can use the roads as normal but there are entry points at either end of Railton Road and more or less at the railway bridge on Shakespeare Road which are controlled, so only buses and emergency vehicles,which stops through (rather than local) traffic.


Are you sure? This sounds a bit like the Loughborough Junction scheme a couple of years ago, where one of the problems was nobody knew who was supposed to be able to go under the railway bridge across Loughborough Road.

BTW friendofdorothy I am minding a flat in Morval Road for someone who is stranded in Nigeria due to coronavirus travel issues, and they had this sent to them


----------



## Ms T (Jun 15, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> How did you find this out? I've heard nothing, not even neighbours talking about it


Street WhatsApp group.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 15, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> How did you find this out? I've heard nothing, not even neighbours talking about it



You can put your email to get updates.

Project news for Railton Neighbourhood


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 16, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> well I live in Poets corner but no one asked me...



Council didnt ask people. Doing it using powers it has during pandemic.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jun 16, 2020)

There was an online consultation (not sure about real life) early this year. Part of the liveable neighbourhood thingy.


----------



## thebackrow (Jun 16, 2020)

editor said:


> Have I got this right?
> 
> Street drinking is very bad and against council bylaws, and any off local licences serving the less well off a single can expect to be punished.
> 
> ...


What are they doing about toilets? I saw their branch on Battersea Rise was open and people spread out over a long stretch. Feeding people pints with nowhere to piss is going to get grim quickly.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 16, 2020)

thebackrow said:


> What are they doing about toilets? I saw their branch on Battersea Rise was open and people spread out over a long stretch. Feeding people pints with nowhere to piss is going to get grim quickly.


wonder how their USA venues are coping - eg Pittsburgh here BrewDog
BTW note the advertised closing time.  They've got some strong ales there - better than Kestrel in some cases.


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2020)

This was a lovely thing. Anyone know Cameron?















						‘Have a beer with Cameron’ – free beers left out on a Brockwell Park memorial bench, south London
					

We never met Cameron, but we were moved to see a handwritten note on a Brockwell Park bench yesterday inviting passers-by to, “Have a beer with Cameron. Six years today R.I.P.” On top o…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2020)

Library news Lambeth Library events for the Windrush Day and Pride Month celebrations, June 2020


----------



## Mr paulee (Jun 17, 2020)

Fourteen arrests in south London operation to tackle drugs and violence
					

Police units, including the Violent Crime Task Force have made 14 new arrests for a variety of drug offences.




					news.met.police.uk
				




Met have been busy


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jun 17, 2020)

Anyone know where I can buy stamps other than the post office?


----------



## colacubes (Jun 17, 2020)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Anyone know where I can buy stamps other than the post office?



They normally have them have them at the cigarette counter at supermarkets so probably Sainsburys or Tesco.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jun 17, 2020)

colacubes said:


> They normally have them have them at the cigarette counter at supermarkets so probably Sainsburys or Tesco.


Bingo. Thank you.


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2020)

Local bar/venue crowdfunders Save your local pub/venue! There’s still time to donate to these crowdfunders


----------



## northeast (Jun 19, 2020)

Some interesting points here about cycling myths









						Ten common myths about bike lanes – and why they're wrong
					

From congestion to cost, there are many entirely misguided arguments in circulation




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2020)

Local help: Emergency Covid-19 food support offered to residents of Southwyck House and Moorlands Estate in Brixton


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2020)

Seen in Brixton 














						‘I can’t breathe’ – Brixton billboard tribute to George Floyd and Eric Garner, Atlantic Road, June 2020
					

Seen in Atlantic Road, Brixton yesterday, this stark red and black poster bears the fading words, “I can’t breathe,” along with the names Eric Garner (1970 – July 17, 2014) …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2020)

Free online entertainment this weekend 









						Brixton Hootananny hosts a Virtual Festival Fundraiser, 19th-22nd June 2020
					

Starting tonight, Brixton Hootananny are hosting a Virtual Festival Fundraiser, which runs all weekend and hopes to remind people to donate to their ongoing crowdfunding  campaign. The 3-day stream…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2020)

Neat idea Brixton runners to embark on charity marathon route which spells out NHS, Sat 20th June 2020


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2020)

Gardeners!









						Blooming Lambeth gardeners awards 2020 – get your nominations in!
					

Lambeth Council and Incredible Edible Lambeth are looking for the best examples of gardening in Lambeth,  “reflecting the changes we’re all adapting to.”



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2020)

Seems it was kicking off all over Brixton last night.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 21, 2020)

editor said:


> Seems it was kicking off all over Brixton last night.




I heard it was hundreds of people at the street party. 

Lockdown has ended.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I heard it was hundreds of people at the street party.
> 
> Lockdown has ended.


Barely ever started for the gang that like to use the outside of the Barrier Block for their al fresco parties.


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2020)

Hootananny streaming live


----------



## CH1 (Jun 22, 2020)

In a way this could almost be in the Corona thread - but the reason I'm posting it here is that for all Rashid's expertise as a community activist, I think it is wrong to riff on about Henry Tate's slave plantations when he wasn't even born when the slave trade was abolished.
I append a brief biography of Henry Tate after the video.


*Sir Henry Tate, 1st Baronet* (11 March 1819 – 5 December 1899) was anEnglish sugar merchant and philanthropist, noted for establishing the Tate Gallery in London.

*Life and career*
Born in White Coppice, a hamlet near Chorley, Lancashire, Tate was the son of a Unitarian clergyman, the Reverend William Tate, and his wife Agnes néeBooth. When he was 13, he became a grocer's apprentice in Liverpool. After a seven-year apprenticeship, he was able to set up his own shop. His business was successful, and grew to a chain of six stores by the time he was 35. In 1859 Tate became a partner in John Wright & Co. sugar refinery, selling his grocery business in 1861. By 1869, he had gained complete control of the company, and renamed it as Henry Tate & Sons. In 1872, he purchased thepatent from German Eugen Langen for making sugar cubes, and in the same year built a new refinery in Liverpool. In 1877 he opened a refinery atSilvertown, London, which remains in production. At the time, much of Silvertown was still marshland.[1] Tate was a modest, rather retiring man, well known for his concern with workers’ conditions. He built the Tate Institute opposite his Thames Refinery, with a bar and dance hall for the workers' recreation.[2]

Tate rapidly became a millionaire and donated generously to charity. In 1889 he donated his collection of 65 contemporary paintings to the government, on the condition that they be displayed in a suitable gallery, toward the construction of which he also donated £80,000. The National Gallery of British Art, nowadays known as Tate Britain, was opened on 21 July 1897, on the site of the old Millbank Prison.

Tate made many donations, often anonymously and always discreetly. He supported "alternative" and non-establishment causes. There was £10,000 for the library of Manchester College, founded in Manchester in 1786 as a dissenting academyto provide religious nonconformists with higher education. He also gave the College (which had retained its name during moves to York, London and finally Oxford), £5,000 to promote the ‘theory and art of preaching’. In addition he gave £20,000 to the (homoeopathic) Hahnemann Hospital in Liverpool in 1885. He particularly supported health and education with his money, giving £42,500 for Liverpool University, £3,500 for Bedford College for Women, and £5,000 for building a free libraryin Streatham. Additional provisions were made for libraries in Balham, South Lambeth, and Brixton. He also gave £8,000 to the Liverpool Royal Infirmary, and £5,000 to the Queen Victoria Jubilee Institute, which became the Queen's Institute for District Nurses.

Tate was made a baronet on 27 June 1898.[3] He had refused this title more than once until – after he had spent £150,000 to build the Millbank Gallery, endowed it with his personal collection, and presented it to the nation – he was told the Royal Family would be offended if he refused again.[2]

In 1921, after Tate's death, Henry Tate & Sons merged with Abram Lyle & Sons to form Tate & Lyle.[2]

In 2001, a blue plaque commemorating Sir Henry was unveiled on the site of his first shop at 42 Hamilton Street, Birkenhead. In 2006 a Wetherspoons pub in his home town of Chorley was named after the sugar magnate.

*Personal life*
Tate married Jane Wignall on 1 March 1841 in Liverpool.[4] They had three sons. Tate lived at Park Hill by Streatham Common, South London, and is buried in nearby West Norwood Cemetery, the gates of which are opposite a public library that he endowed. Park Hill became a nunnery after his death until refurbishment as housing around 2004.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 22, 2020)

CH1 said:


> In a way this could almost be in the Corona thread - but the reason I'm posting it here is that for all Rashid's expertise as a community activist, I think it is wrong to riff on about Henry Tate's slave plantations when he wasn't even born when the slave trade was abolished.
> I append a brief biography of Henry Tate after the video.
> 
> 
> ...




I like Rashid and the film is typically Rashid.Its a steam of consciousness that detours before coming back to the main subject- Tate.

On this subject - Sir Henry Tate

As Rashid said context is all. But he doesnt go into it.

Found a couple of articles - The one from LSE ( London Geographies) is good with references to other works.

Whilst the above short biography is correct Tate didnt own slaves that doesn't mean no connection. Slavery was abolished but the exploitiative relationship between this country and its Carribbean colonies did not end. Tate was a major figure who profited out of the exploitiative relationship. Which was built on slavery and plantations.

Here is what the Tate Modern/ Tate Britain now say of the time that Henry Tate was a big player in the sugar market:


> The monoculture of sugar, and the land-ownership and labour practices implemented by British firms that dominated the industry in the British colonies in the second half of the 19th century and most of the 20th century, contributed to the progressive under-development and impoverishment of the Caribbean











						The Tate Galleries and Slavery | Tate
					






					www.tate.org.uk
				









						londongeographies.com -&nbsplondongeographies Resources and Information.
					

londongeographies.com is your first and best source for all of the information you’re looking for. From general topics to more of what you would expect to find here, londongeographies.com has it all. We hope you find what you are searching for!



					londongeographies.com
				




This article has interesting discussion of Tate statue in Brixton and the library ( reference to Brixton Buzz history piece on library). Whether all reference to the exploitation that funded the library and the bust should be removed or as Rashid points out the "context" made visible.

A suggestion made is to put a new statue next to the bust of Sir Henry Tate of one of the workers in the sugar cane plantations in Jamaica.

The article is saying that these buildings and statues are passed by every day but not noticed. The context as Rashid points out is not visible.




> The history of this asset ( Tate Library) however, provides a perfect example of how British imperialism and capitalism “comes to be cloaked in the cloth of philanthropy”, through providing a free library aimed at edifying the working class, using the money from an exploitative engagement with colonial Jamaica


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I like Rashid and the film is typically Rashid.Its a steam of consciousness that detours before coming back to the main subject- Tate.
> 
> On this subject - Sir Henry Tate
> 
> ...


My opinion: yes he certainly benefited from the legacy of the slave trade so stick the bust inside the library. But there's a very very long list of more worthy targets than the rich bloke with a tainted legacy who built libraries for the poor.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 23, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I like Rashid and the film is typically Rashid.Its a steam of consciousness that detours before coming back to the main subject- Tate.
> 
> On this subject - Sir Henry Tate
> 
> ...


Whilst having no objection to adding a statue of a sugar cane worker outside the library next to the BUST of Henry Tate, can I please enquire how Henry Tate started building his wealth before the abolition of slavery when he was apparently fourteen years old? [this is what is says in the London Geographies article]


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 23, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Whilst having no objection to adding a statue of a sugar cane worker outside the library next to the BUST of Henry Tate, can I please enquire how Henry Tate started building his wealth before the abolition of slavery when he was apparently fourteen years old? [this is what is says in the London Geographies article]



The slaves were freed but the explotiation of colonies to create wealth for people like Henry Tate went on. Its worth reading the article and the statement from the Tate


----------



## CH1 (Jun 23, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> The slaves were freed but the explotiation of colonies to create wealth for people like Henry Tate went on. Its worth reading the article and the statement from the Tate


Could you explain this bit?
Thirdly, Tate’s collections include items given by or associated with individuals who were slave-owners or whose wealth came from slavery. For example, J.M.W. Turner's Sussex sketchbooks were connected with commissions from John Fuller; Sir Joshua Reynolds’s _The Banished Lord_ was presented by Rev. William Long; and Reynolds's _The Infant Samuel_ was bequeathed by Charles Long, Lord Farnborough.

I get the fact that JMW Turner had com missions from John Fuller MP, as slave estate heir.
But the other works to do with Joshua Reynolds, I couldn't see what the connection with slavery was.
Not that I have any brief for Joshua Reynolds who was a society painter of the upper classes, whereas JMW Turner was rather more like Beethoven - concerned with the truths of the human soul.

Henry Tate was the son of a Unitarian Minister,, He was born in Chorley, Lancs. Lived in Streatham later on in life.
According to Wkipedia's article on the Streatham Librery, his donations were:

Tate rapidly became a millionaire, and donated generously to charity. In addition to his donations which eventually gave rise to the Tate Gallery, his anonymous and discreet gifts included £42,500 for Liverpool University, £3500 for Bedford College for Women, and £5000 for building a free library in Streatham; additional provisions were made for libraries in Balham, South Lambeth, and Brixton. There was £10,000 for the library of Manchester College, Oxford, and, also to Manchester College, £5000 to promote the ‘theory and art of preaching’. In addition he gave £20,000 to the (homoeopathic) Hahnemann Hospital in Liverpool in 1885, £8000 to the Liverpool Royal Infirmary, and £5000 to the Queen Victoria Jubilee Institute, which became the Queen's Institute for District Nurses. In 1887 he gave £5000 to the Tate Institute in Silvertown.

I'm intrigued to kniow if this collector of Pre Raphelite paintings, who had to build a gallery to donate his collection to the nation - becuase the National Gallery had no room - is edging his way towards being the Ceicil Rhodes of Streatham?

Actually Andrew Carnegie - who donated most of the charitably sponsored  libraries in  UK is a more unattractive figure. Steel magnate and monopolist, I'm sure his trading practices could be questioned - and his employment practices. He did have one interesting eccentricity which would go down well here though - he didn't believe in inherited wealth which is why he gave so much money away.

Not sure why Carnegie didn't get a bust in Herne Hill Road. Maybe becuase the Carnedie Library is not opposite a Town Hall. And it was in Camberwell Borough anyway..


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 23, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Could you explain this bit?
> Thirdly, Tate’s collections include items given by or associated with individuals who were slave-owners or whose wealth came from slavery. For example, J.M.W. Turner's Sussex sketchbooks were connected with commissions from John Fuller; Sir Joshua Reynolds’s _The Banished Lord_ was presented by Rev. William Long; and Reynolds's _The Infant Samuel_ was bequeathed by Charles Long, Lord Farnborough.
> 
> I get the fact that JMW Turner had com missions from John Fuller MP, as slave estate heir.
> ...



You mean explain this?:
The slaves were freed but the explotiation of colonies to create wealth for people like Henry Tate went on. Its worth reading the article and the statement from the Tate

The bottom line is the wealth of someone like Tate comes from the work of others. 

Wealth is created by labour. Tate managed to get a big chunk of this for himself from the Carribbean sugar plantations. The labour of the poor worker in the Carribbean created this wealth. Not Tate.

The statue in Bristol ( discussion on politics thread about this) that was torn down was also put up in Victorian times. The Victorian bourgeois weren't that confident about how society was going. The new urban workers were restive. Conditions were appaling. 

Philanthropy was one way to supposedly ease social tension. To stave off more radical change.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 23, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> You mean explain this?:
> The slaves were freed but the explotiation of colonies to create wealth for people like Henry Tate went on. Its worth reading the article and the statement from the Tate
> 
> The bottom line is the wealth of someone like Tate comes from the work of others.
> ...


I wonder what David Olusoga would make of that.
The Bristol statue is quite a different situation.
People had asked for it to be removed for years - including David Olusoga who lives in Bristol.

I did not know anyone had asked for Tate to be removed. And we do agree Tate was not personally responsible for the slave trade in any way whereas Rashid in his stupid rant was making up stuff - libelling a dead man in effect.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 23, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I wonder what David Olusoga would make of that.
> The Bristol statue is quite a different situation.
> People had asked for it to be removed for years - including David Olusoga who lives in Bristol.
> 
> I did not know anyone had asked for Tate to be removed. And we do agree Tate was not personally responsible for the slave trade in any way.



I dont think people are asking for it to be removed.

The BLM is not just about slavery.

Its , and Rashid is right here , about the context.

Tate wasn't a bit player in British colonialism. He became wealthy out of it. Extremely wealthy.

Rashid was also right to bring up the issue of who Tate really was.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 23, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Rashid was also right to bring up the issue of who Tate really was.


HE said Tate had slave plantations and the statue should removed.


----------



## editor (Jun 23, 2020)

Disappointingly, that ‎Memories of Brixton and Stockwell Facebook group continues to show its right wing colours. I've had my Brixton related BLM posts blocked by the admin without explanation while some twat's 'All Lives Matter' bullshit stays up.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 24, 2020)

editor said:


> Disappointingly, that ‎Memories of Brixton and Stockwell Facebook group continues to show its right wing colours. I've had my Brixton related BLM posts blocked by the admin without explanation while some twat's 'All Lives Matter' bullshit stays up.



I was chatting about this at yesterday. Surprising number of people have relatives/ friends who just dont get any of BLM. Not in Brixton but I wonder how many people it is across the country.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 24, 2020)

editor said:


> Disappointingly, that ‎Memories of Brixton and Stockwell Facebook group continues to show its right wing colours. I've had my Brixton related BLM posts blocked by the admin without explanation while some twat's 'All Lives Matter' bullshit stays up.





i avoid farcebook entirely, but it's depressing that some of the london history blogs / twitter accounts etc tend to get comments about "how much better it all was before..." (mostly posted by people who have left london because they don't want to live near non-white people) - although the proportion of account owners who will tell those people to bugger off does slowly seem to be increasing...


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2020)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i avoid farcebook entirely, but it's depressing that some of the london history blogs / twitter accounts etc tend to get comments about "how much better it all was before..." (mostly posted by people who have left london because they don't want to live near non-white people) - although the proportion of account owners who will tell those people to bugger off does slowly seem to be increasing...


This particular Facebook group is an endless stream of rose-tinted horseshit, purring uncritically over the 'good old days' while moaning how awful and horrible it is now. Naturally, barely any of them live within 100 miles of the place.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 24, 2020)

editor said:


> This particular Facebook group is an endless stream of rose-tinted horseshit, purring uncritically over the 'good old days' while moaning how awful and horrible it is now. Naturally, barely any of them live within 100 miles of the place.


I may comment on this in due course - but had you and Gramsci noted the campaign to have the Empire Windrush anchor recovered by a diving team and installed in Windrush Square. It's supported by Cllr Sonia Winifred and other community leaders appareently.

I see reference to this in lots of media (via Google) but not Brixton Buzz. 
Monument for Windrush Generation - Anchors of HMT Empire Windrush


----------



## Rushy (Jun 24, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I may comment on this in due course - but had you and Gramsci noted the campaign to have the Empire Windrush anchor recovered by a diving team and installed in Windrush Square. It's supported by Cllr Sonia Winifred and other community leaders appareently.
> 
> I see reference to this in lots of media (via Google) but not Brixton Buzz.
> Monument for Windrush Generation - Anchors of HMT Empire Windrush


There seems to have been a recent proliferation of monument proposals for the square. I can't quite get my head around the enormous Cherry Groce monolith. But this anchor proposal seems like a super idea.

If you look at the ship's history, it was apparently a German vessel used by the Nazis in WW2 during the invasion of Norway 1940 and for the deportation of Jews to the concentration camps where they were almost all killed. This was only a handful of years before the fabled voyage from the Caribbean - so that anchor might not evoke such positive memories for all.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 24, 2020)

Rushy said:


> There seems to have been a recent proliferation of monument proposals for the square. I can't quite get my head around the enormous Cherry Groce monolith. But this anchor proposal seems like a super idea.
> 
> If you look at the ship's history, it was apparently a German vessel used by the Nazis in WW2 during the invasion of Norway 1940 and for the deportation of Jews to the concentration camps where they were almost all killed. This was only a handful of years before the fabled voyage from the Caribbean - so that anchor might not evoke such positive memories for all.


I had no idea the ship had such a varied history. The bit I particularly like (from Wikipedia) is:
" In 1936, the _Monte Rosa_ made a rendezvous at sea with the airship LZ 127 Graf Zeppelin.[12] During the manoeuvre, a bottle of champagne was hoisted from the _Monte Rosa_ to the airship.[_citation needed_] "

Sounds like if one's imagination ran riot with creative license we could instal the Anchor outside the Tate, and (having first twinned the Borough of Lambeth with Friedrickshafen) invited over a Zeppelin from the museum to christen the monument with a bottle of champers.


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2020)

Brixton today Brixton Black Lives Matter live music protest, Windrush Square, Weds 24th June 2020


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I may comment on this in due course - but had you and Gramsci noted the campaign to have the Empire Windrush anchor recovered by a diving team and installed in Windrush Square. It's supported by Cllr Sonia Winifred and other community leaders appareently.
> 
> I see reference to this in lots of media (via Google) but not Brixton Buzz.
> Monument for Windrush Generation - Anchors of HMT Empire Windrush


Thanks for reminding me - posted this here Campaigners want to recover the Empire Windrush anchors from the sea and erect them in Brixton – online event 24th June 2020

The crowdfunder has only reached  £5,750 of the £500,000 target so far.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 24, 2020)

Wow. Didn't realise the anchor is 2,800m deep. Good luck with that. 😬


----------



## phillm (Jun 25, 2020)

Sadly it's going to be a long hot summer.









						Police car smashed and 22 cops injured in Brixton street party chaos
					

Twenty-two police officers were left injured, with two needing hospital treatment, after a south London street party descended into panic and violence.




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## nick (Jun 25, 2020)

Where is Cecilia Road? The only one on Google Maps is in Dalston, but Met Police site says it was near Angel Town


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 25, 2020)

nick said:


> Where is Cecilia Road? The only one on Google Maps is in Dalston, but Met Police site says it was near Angel Town


They've made a mistake. Papers changed it in the preview to Overton Rd.


----------



## lefteri (Jun 25, 2020)

phillm said:


> Sadly it's going to be a long hot summer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



almost 9 hours of police helicopter, possibly more than one and all those officers - sensible use of resources? in manchester they let illegal ‘gatherings’ continue to avoid this nonsense


----------



## Rushy (Jun 25, 2020)

lefteri said:


> almost 9 hours of police helicopter, possibly more than one and all those officers - sensible use of resources? in manchester they let illegal ‘gatherings’ continue to avoid this nonsense


Not been to Manchester for more than a decade but seems unlikely they would really let this kind of gathering continue


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 25, 2020)

Coronavirus: How *Brixton* is waking up from 'lockdown coma'




​


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 25, 2020)

Lots of police out there. Coldharbour Lane/Gresham Rd closed off. 
This is insane!


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Jun 25, 2020)

lefteri said:


> almost 9 hours of police helicopter, possibly more than one and all those officers - sensible use of resources? in manchester they let illegal ‘gatherings’ continue to avoid this nonsense



Oh come off it. I would agree if it was good natured, but it obviously wasn't.


----------



## IC3D (Jun 25, 2020)

Helecoptors always increase tension. Don't know why they haven't switched to drones it probably caused more disturbance than the party before kick off.


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2020)

There's police tape outside the Barrier Block again, FFS.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jun 25, 2020)

IC3D said:


> Don't know why they haven't switched to drones.


Talking of drones. Someone has been flying drones most evenings in Wyck Gardens. 
Amazing to watch at night. Never realised they flew so high.


----------



## Mr paulee (Jun 25, 2020)

IC3D said:


> Helecoptors always increase tension. Don't know why they haven't switched to drones it probably caused more disturbance than the party before kick off.


What a load of shit.


----------



## IC3D (Jun 25, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> What a load of shit.


They would be far more economical allowing resources to be spent elsewhere and not disturb the entire neighbourhood.


----------



## theboris (Jun 25, 2020)

Just bumped into the Albert's landlord - WJ - the bad news is the pub is not reopening until end of July. The good news is that the toilets are being properly refurbed. I've been drinking there for almost 20 years and the khazis have always been grim, so here's hoping


----------



## CH1 (Jun 25, 2020)

xsunnysuex said:


> Lots of police out there. Coldharbour Lane/Gresham Rd closed off.
> This is insane!


If you go to TFL you get this
Coldharbour Lane, SW9 - Track Fire - Affected Routes 35 45 345 P4: Routes 35 45 missing stops between Brixton Station and Denmark Hill (Valmar Road stop). Route 345 missing stops between Brixton Police Station and Denmark Hill (Valmar Road stop). Route P4 missing stops between Brixton Police Station and Shakespeare Road.
I don't beleive that though. I'm right next to the so-called Catford Loop and London Overground lines. They are right behind me and Coldharbour Lane in front.
a- no sign of any fire
b- how would a fire on the railway viaduct cause all bus services to need to close in the Loughborough Junction/Brixton area?


----------



## madolesance (Jun 25, 2020)

CH1 said:


> If you go to TFL you get this
> Coldharbour Lane, SW9 - Track Fire - Affected Routes 35 45 345 P4: Routes 35 45 missing stops between Brixton Station and Denmark Hill (Valmar Road stop). Route 345 missing stops between Brixton Police Station and Denmark Hill (Valmar Road stop). Route P4 missing stops between Brixton Police Station and Shakespeare Road.
> I don't beleive that though. I'm right next to the so-called Catford Loop and London Overground lines. They are right behind me and Coldharbour Lane in front.
> a- no sign of any fire
> b- how would a fire on the railway viaduct cause all bus services to need to close in the Loughborough Junction/Brixton area?


Man on roof stand off.


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2020)

Yeah I can see him now. They're trying to talk him down.


----------



## bimble (Jun 25, 2020)

Looks really bad the bits of video people have stuck online from last night. Disputed reports that someone was shot, i don’t know anything but possible they’re looking for evidence related to whatever happened.
Eta - wrote this before seeing the posts above mine.


----------



## xenon (Jun 25, 2020)

IC3D said:


> They would be far more economical allowing resources to be spent elsewhere and not disturb the entire neighbourhood.



The people who threw the party, yeah.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 25, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Coronavirus: How *Brixton* is waking up from 'lockdown coma'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find it a bit odd how the Express neo Nazi newspapers are supposed to be owned by Mirror group now.
Is this them hedging their bets? Like they slag off Boris in the Mirror whilst folloing the dictat of Dominic Cummings in the Express.

Actually if the Express was a TV or radio station it would have been closed down years ago - because it seldom touches base with reality.
Fortunately the normal front page is MIIRACLE CANCER CURE - or something about the coming economic boom we will enjoy courtesy of BREXIT.

There was a fascinating TV programme about the National Enquirer last night. Clearly this is the model the Daily Express is seeking to emulate.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 25, 2020)

There is some info here on the rooftop standoff which ic closing Coldharbour Lane.








						Major South London road shut by police after man climbs on to church roof
					

Police are at the scene and have closed the road




					www.mylondon.news
				




It seems that MyLondon belongs to Reach plc - see previous post. They are inviting any one who witnessed the incident to contact them:
Are you at the scene? Please get in touch at charlie.jones@reachplc.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 25, 2020)

theboris said:


> Just bumped into the Albert's landlord - WJ - the bad news is the pub is not reopening until end of July. The good news is that the toilets are being properly refurbed. I've been drinking there for almost 20 years and the khazis have always been grim, so here's hoping


did he say what they were doing about graffiti in the gents, will it be left as the cultural icon it is?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 25, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Coronavirus: How *Brixton* is waking up from 'lockdown coma'
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice to see the police getting some exercise as they bravely ran away


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 25, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> did he say what they were doing about graffiti in the gents, will it be left as the cultural icon it is?



Graffiti in the gents is not to be trusted.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Jun 25, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I find it a bit odd how the Express neo Nazi newspapers are supposed to be owned by Mirror group now.
> Is this them hedging their bets? Like they slag off Boris in the Mirror whilst folloing the dictat of Dominic Cummings in the Express.
> 
> Actually if the Express was a TV or radio station it would have been closed down years ago - because it seldom touches base with reality.
> ...



It is a strange beast now the Express. My late father read it for about 60 years, fuck knows what he would make of it now.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 25, 2020)

editor said:


> This particular Facebook group is an endless stream of rose-tinted horseshit, purring uncritically over the 'good old days' while moaning how awful and horrible it is now. Naturally, barely any of them live within 100 miles of the place.



With apologies for butting in - given I live 200 miles away and haven't set foot in Brixton for a few years - this doesn't surprise me.  I'm in a few local history/heritage groups round here and in other places I've lived, and they're the same all over; old farts whining about how awful everything is now and how everything was better in 'the good old days,' which seem to stretch from the dawn of photography to the early 80s.  On one of my local groups there was a pic of the bar in what is still a lovely historic pub circa 1960, with a sign saying something like 'no women, no credit, no queers, no gambling.'  I'm sure you can imagine the response.  The other one that sticks in my mind is a photo of a street near me, taken about half a century ago.  Immediately it filled up with comments about how beautiful it used to be and how it's all been ruined, most of them seemingly oblivious to the fact that - with the exception of a few more parked cars and the trees having grown - it still looks exactly the same!  Some of the photos people post in those groups are fascinating, but the comments underneath are usually best avoided.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 25, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> did he say what they were doing about graffiti in the gents, will it be left as the cultural icon it is?



Hopefully! I'd rather not some shiny toilets in the Albert, it wouldn't feel right. Not getting wet feet and a working cubicle with a lock might be handy mind.


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2020)

The guy has come down safely. Phew


----------



## co-op (Jun 25, 2020)

God if you think facebook posts about the Good Olde Days are bad, don't look at "Brixton" in twitter (it was trending last night, someone posted up some film of fighting with the police at the party) it's a fucking mental racist torrent of shit. Depressing. If I had a an account I'd have asked some of the idiot gammons why they are so good at spotting a (mostly) black crowd but don't seem to have spotted a (nearly 100%) white police force, a full 40 years after the Macpherson report. But I haven't so I didn't, don't want to get sucked in.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 25, 2020)

co-op said:


> God if you think facebook posts about the Good Olde Days are bad, don't look at "Brixton" in twitter (it was trending last night, someone posted up some film of fighting with the police at the party) it's a fucking mental racist torrent of shit. Depressing. If I had a an account I'd have asked some of the idiot gammons why they are so good at spotting a (mostly) black crowd but don't seem to have spotted a (nearly 100%) white police force, a full 40 years after the Macpherson report. But I haven't so I didn't, don't want to get sucked in.



Unfortunately I did that this morning when I noticed 'Brixton' trending and wondered why.  It was the digital equivalent of the top blowing off a septic tank.


----------



## Cold Harbour (Jun 25, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> Unfortunately I did that this morning when I noticed 'Brixton' trending and wondered why.  It was the digital equivalent of the top blowing off a septic tank.


Particularly as there have been huge scraps on Exmouth, Brighton and Hove beaches etc.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 25, 2020)

co-op said:


> God if you think facebook posts about the Good Olde Days are bad, don't look at "Brixton" in twitter (it was trending last night, someone posted up some film of fighting with the police at the party) it's a fucking mental racist torrent of shit. Depressing. If I had a an account I'd have asked some of the idiot gammons why they are so good at spotting a (mostly) black crowd but don't seem to have spotted a (nearly 100%) white police force, a full 40 years after the Macpherson report. But I haven't so I didn't, don't want to get sucked in.


time may fly when you're having fun but the macpherson report was 20 or so years ago and not 40

doesn't make it much better, mind you

maybe you were thinking of the scarman report


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 25, 2020)

Roadkill said:


> With apologies for butting in - given I live 200 miles away and haven't set foot in Brixton for a few years - this doesn't surprise me.  I'm in a few local history/heritage groups round here and in other places I've lived, and they're the same all over; old farts whining about how awful everything is now and how everything was better in 'the good old days,' which seem to stretch from the dawn of photography to the early 80s.  On one of my local groups there was a pic of the bar in what is still a lovely historic pub circa 1960, with a sign saying something like 'no women, no credit, no queers, no gambling.'  I'm sure you can imagine the response.  The other one that sticks in my mind is a photo of a street near me, taken about half a century ago.  Immediately it filled up with comments about how beautiful it used to be and how it's all been ruined, most of them seemingly oblivious to the fact that - with the exception of a few more parked cars and the trees having grown - it still looks exactly the same!  Some of the photos people post in those groups are fascinating, but the comments underneath are usually best avoided.


Im in two, the Brixton one and one for the town I grew up in which was a mono cultural nightmare zone, recently there has been a spate of posts glorifying pubs in ye olden days with a lot of gammon and gammonettes reliving the best fights and laughing about the cops throwing punters down staircases, the general vibe is it never did them any harm although I would beg to differ as it seems quite a few brain functions have been stunted. I had to leave said town cos I got bored with the constant beatings that could be triggered by something as trivial as the wrong type of socks*
* a signifier of being a ”_puff_” iirc


----------



## CH1 (Jun 25, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> Im in two, the Brixton one and one for the town I grew up in which was a mono cultural nightmare zone, recently there has been a spate of posts glorifying pubs in ye olden days with a lot of gammon and gammonettes reliving the best fights and laughing about the cops throwing punters down staircases, the general vibe is it never did them any harm although I would beg to differ as it seems quite a few brain functions have been stunted. I had to leave said town cos I got bored with the constant beatings that could be triggered by something as trivial as the wrong type of socks*
> * a signifier of being a ”_puff_” iirc


I was reprimanded by a large cool dude about thirty years ago for wearing purple socks - is it sox?- on the El going into Chicago Southside. Sorry to say it deterred me from going any further, although I doubt there would have been anything particular to see in Chicago southside.

Just saying.


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 25, 2020)

Rushy said:


> Not been to Manchester for more than a decade but seems unlikely they would really let this kind of gathering continue



That twitter bloke is a horrible bitter little racist btw. So much so he was banned from the Telegraph comments sections


----------



## Rushy (Jun 25, 2020)

snowy_again said:


> That twitter bloke is a horrible bitter little racist btw. So much so he was banned from the Telegraph comments sections


Maybe - I don't really do either Twitter or comments sections - but the original source he is retweeting (without adding any opinion) is claire_419er (it's on the video).


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2020)

Here's another clueless racist twat


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2020)

Fucking hell - the comments on that Twitter feed.


----------



## happyshopper (Jun 25, 2020)

Piece on BBC news Website about Brixton re-opening. See here How one neighbourhood is waking up from 'lockdown coma'


----------



## phillm (Jun 25, 2020)

Filmed in Brixton and probably the best thing I've seen since lockdown (probably).


----------



## Rushy (Jun 25, 2020)

happyshopper said:


> Piece on BBC news Website about Brixton re-opening. See here How one neighbourhood is waking up from 'lockdown coma'



"Brixton is a night-time economy. Our best side is at night," says *Michael Smith*, director of Brixton BID 

Such a shame that our supposed Brixton Business champions are so openly narrow minded. Nightclubs and bars are all they seem able to think about.


----------



## Roadkill (Jun 25, 2020)

editor said:


> Here's another clueless racist twat




Daubney was/is UKIP and then Brexit Party, I think.  Flies around shit, and all that...


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 25, 2020)

editor said:


> Here's another clueless racist twat




The Windrush Event had nothing to do with what happened on Angell Town.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 25, 2020)

there’s a nice new moon low in the west tonight for those who like that type of thing.


----------



## madolesance (Jun 25, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> there’s a nice new moon low in the west tonight for those who like that type of thing.


Saw it earlier, but now not visible


----------



## lefteri (Jun 25, 2020)

hungry_squirrel said:


> Oh come off it. I would agree if it was good natured, but it obviously wasn't.


oh sorry, were you at the party? from what i’ve heard undercover cops came to the party, were told to fuck off so they called in the tsg - if that’s clever policing two weeks after george floyd and the blm protests i’m a unicorn


----------



## lefteri (Jun 26, 2020)

Rushy said:


> Not been to Manchester for more than a decade but seems unlikely they would really let this kind of gathering continue



and the answer is to send in riot police?


----------



## Rushy (Jun 26, 2020)

lefteri said:


> and the answer is to send in riot police?


You said that the police would have allowed it to continue in Manchester. I'm saying that I would be quite surprised if that were so. That's it really.


----------



## lefteri (Jun 26, 2020)

Rushy said:


> You said that the police would have allowed it to continue in Manchester. I'm saying that I would be quite surprised if that were so. That's it really.



yeah but you say that in the basis of a clip that has no context whatsoever, is it taken before any police were on the scene? impossible from what i know as there was the sound of police helicopters from about 5pm and it doesn’t get fully dark until about 10.30 - what happened before the police were sent in was a party with no violence as far as i know and should have been left or policed very lightly


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 26, 2020)

At the bottom of the screen today when you open a new tab to search google, there was a button that said "Take a look at the life of Olive Morris" and clicking it gives you this









						My heart will always be in Brixton: Olive Morris - Google Arts & Culture
					

An exhibition of artwork by Linett Kamala inspired by the activism of Olive Morris




					artsandculture.google.com
				




Thought it might be of interest, seems a good thing that it's there. I wonder if the buttons you get are tailored to your interests, or if they're the same for everyone?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jun 26, 2020)

chainsawjob said:


> At the bottom of the screen today when you open a new tab to search google, there was a button that said "Take a look at the life of Olive Morris" and clicking it gives you this
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's google celebrating what would have been her 68th Birthday today. Just as Brixton is wiping the name away.


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 26, 2020)

Nanker Phelge said:


> It's google celebrating what would have been her 68th Birthday today. Just as Brixton is wiping the name away.


Ah.

Oh, that's not good  How so? I'm not local to Brixton.


----------



## theboris (Jun 26, 2020)

chainsawjob said:


> Ah.
> 
> Oh, that's not good  How so? I'm not local to Brixton.


here's the Google doodle


----------



## editor (Jun 26, 2020)

I wrote a piece here too 








						Brixton community activist Olive Morris celebrated in Google Doodle
					

Anyone visiting Google’s home page today will be greeted with a graphic (‘Doodle’) honouring  the legendary Black British activist Olive Morris, on what would have been her 68th b…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Jun 26, 2020)

Rushy said:


> You said that the police would have allowed it to continue in Manchester. I'm saying that I would be quite surprised if that were so. That's it really.


lefteri context is everything.
I want to tell you a story. Back in 1987 my part of Coldharbour Lane was plagued by noisy parties. Not just noisy parties - but parties where the people took over a house, moved heavy sound system speakers into back garden, pointing them INTO the house. This was a pay-on-the door blues type thing and loads of my neighbours were up in arms. We consulted the police, and the Ujima Housing Assn,. who owned the house.

The police response was: "Ring us as soon as the van turns up and starts getting the equipment ready. We'll come down and tell them they got to take it away. But if they get set up, and start, we/re not prepared to break it up - could result in disorder etc etc"

The Ujima management provided a quick solution though - their Brixton office manager (who was Victor Adebowale - since moved on to higher things) called the tenant responsible into the office. The guy was apparently six months in arrears with the rent. According to Victor the reason he gave for having the blues parties was to pay off the rent arrears. Fortunately Victor and Ujima didn't believe that and the tenant was evicted. Peace was restored

I'm just going on like this to say the police were pragmatic at least sometimes about parties 33 years ago. What happened 2 days ago?


----------



## lefteri (Jun 26, 2020)

CH1 said:


> What happened 2 days ago?



i’d love to know, i’m only going on some hearsay around our estate, which is next to angell town, some random videos posted on the internet and the met report - which i am inclined to disbelieve most of

i’m not sure a tenant being made homeless for having loud parties is a particularly happy ending to your story by the way, despite it being a resolution other tenants were pleased with


----------



## chainsawjob (Jun 26, 2020)

editor said:


> I wrote a piece here too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, that was interesting. And it answers what I was asking about her memory being erased  Thanks.


----------



## Mr paulee (Jun 26, 2020)

Newsnight on Lambeth abuse.


----------



## alex_ (Jun 26, 2020)

Deleted


----------



## alex_ (Jun 26, 2020)

lefteri said:


> i’m not sure a tenant being made homeless for having loud parties is a particularly happy ending to your story by the way, despite it being a resolution other tenants were pleased with



perhaps he shouldnt have been taking the piss and causing other people aggro ?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 26, 2020)

alex_ said:


> perhaps he shouldnt have been taking the piss and causing other people aggro ?


You’re writing your own narrative here, sometimes people do desperate things because circumstances come on top of them.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 26, 2020)

lefteri said:


> popica, the bulk store that used to have a vegan pancake cafe attached, has sacks of the stuff, can’t see it running out any time soon - on brixton road by the bottom of lorn road


i went there today randomly. I suppose because they don't sell as much it ends up being more expensive which is kind of mad, isn't it all supposed to be about bulk no packaging, 
Back to Nour Cash'n'Carry  i think.


----------



## Big Bertha (Jun 26, 2020)

CH1 said:


> lefteri context is everything.
> I want to tell you a story. Back in 1987 my part of Coldharbour Lane was plagued by noisy parties. Not just noisy parties - but parties where the people took over a house, moved heavy sound system speakers into back garden, pointing them INTO the house. This was a pay-on-the door blues type thing and loads of my neighbours were up in arms. We consulted the police, and the Ujima Housing Assn,. who owned the house.
> 
> The police response was: "Ring us as soon as the van turns up and starts getting the equipment ready. We'll come down and tell them they got to take it away. But if they get set up, and start, we/re not prepared to break it up - could result in disorder etc etc"
> ...


Well done!


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jun 26, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> This article is a must for anyone interested in Nour, the 414 and Brixton: The Quietus | Opinion | Black Sky Thinking | The Many Faces Of Housekeeping: How Wealth & Privilege Are Distorting Underground Music


While it's important to highlight wealth behind certain cultural projects the terms 'independent' , 'underground dance music' are all dissolving and/or becoming meaningless terms. This is a separate debate I guess.


----------



## lefteri (Jun 27, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> i went there today randomly. I suppose because they don't sell as much it ends up being more expensive which is kind of mad, isn't it all supposed to be about bulk no packaging,
> Back to Nour Cash'n'Carry  i think.


it’s more like brixton wholefoods, which is also bloody expensive, than nour - interestingly low price, which is bang opposite jamm, is turning into a mini nour - it’s massively expanded its range since lockdown


----------



## lefteri (Jun 27, 2020)

alex_ said:


> perhaps he shouldnt have been taking the piss and causing other people aggro ?


perhaps the story is more complex than that and perhaps eviction shouldn’t be the first port of call for social problems


----------



## editor (Jun 27, 2020)

Get your bike fixed for free! Dr Bike is in Brixton offering free bike repairs, from Sat 27th June to Weds 8th July, 2020


----------



## CH1 (Jun 27, 2020)

lefteri said:


> perhaps the story is more complex than that and perhaps eviction shouldn’t be the first port of call for social problems


Actually Ujima was a supported housing organisation. So whatever happened it wasn't like a private landlord kicked him out, or indeed the council (not that Lambeth Council in the 1980s were noted for speedy evictions).

If you read this report (done as a result of their financial collapse in 2008) it would appear that back in the 1980s Ujima was seen as an exemplary social landlord with a remit to deal with ex-offenders, addictions etc. So I doubt Victor Adebowale was taking an uninformed action - and after all it appears from what he said that the tenant was offered the option to cease being a nuisance to everyone. Of course nobody has questioned whether the other 5 or 6 tenants in the house were happy to be hosting a blues - or whether the guy was breaching his bail conditions. There are numerous possibilities.

*Ujima’s history* (excerpt - link at the end)

1. The relationship between race equality and housing has been inextricably linked since the first waves of immigration of the 1950s. The first BME associations were formed against a backdrop of racial discrimination in housing prior to legislation that made these practices unlawful.

2. Ujima Housing Association was founded in 1977 and registered with the Corporation on 28 January 1980. It quickly established itself as a provider of housing that met the needs of vulnerable people. Importantly, it became a specialist provider of support services, in particular to older people and those with mental health problems and vulnerabilities.

3. For 20 years the Corporation has provided explicit support for BME housing associations as part of its wider focus on promoting equality of opportunity. In view of this, the Inquiry Team was asked to give consideration of how the Corporation's powers were employed in ensuring its objective of sustaining a vibrant, independent BME sector. We have therefore considered how Ujima's BME status affected the Corporation's regulatory approach and, in Appendix 2, we highlight the various policy and financial commitments made in support of BME associations and communities by the Corporation since 1985.

4. A five-year plan adopted in 1986 by the Corporation saw its first strategic focus on support for BME associations and this later developed further. In 1998, the Corporation published its BME housing policy, which extended race equality expectations across the sector. This was followed in 2005 by a BME action plan. In this climate Ujima, together with other BME associations, enjoyed a period of sustained growth. By 2006, Ujima was the largest BME association and was operating across 19 London boroughs – managing around 4,500 homes, of which 400 were provided for vulnerable people.

5. Today there are almost 50 BME associations, which have been supported through more than £750 million of capital funding, enabling them to develop alongside the changing dynamics of the communities they serve. 

6. The impact of the Corporation’s support over 25 years for BME associations was summed up by an independent evaluation in 2004, which concluded: “The BME association initiative was seen as a powerful one, and overall it is a success story.”

7. Increasingly today the sector recognises that alleviating social disadvantage requires more than housing alone. Many have made this shift and are now operating as social enterprises that address community cohesion, vulnerable people, worklessness, education and health.

8. Although Ujima had not been without its problems even before the period covered in this report, its contribution to the movement and its legacy as both a catalyst for developing black talent, and as the provider of housing and support services to socially excluded and vulnerable people from ethnic minorities, should not be underestimated. 

see http://www.christylawrance.plus.com/marksmulian/pdf11/hcujima.pdf


----------



## CH1 (Jun 27, 2020)

I just want to make a note of the street musical event I attended on Thursday in Bonham Road (corner with Heycroft Road). Apparently the people of Bonham Road did the clap for carers regularly on Thursday evenings, and as some of the residents are professional musicians, they decided to follow up the clapping with some small-scale chamber arrangements as an entertainment.

The clap for carers has now stopped, but the Bonham/Heycroft chamber music series is still going strong. Recitals are around 30 minutes long.

On Thursday there were a couple of short introductory numbers and the main course was movements 2,3 and 4 of Beethoven's 1st symphony. This was played by a synth keyboard duet, with flute and bass clarinet accompaniment.

I thought the piece sounded great. How on earth you cut down the orchestration of a Beethoven symphony to keyboard duet and two wind instruments I can't imagine - but I know the piece very well and our street performers got the spirit across excellently.

There was an encore - in the manner of Kurt Weill I thought.

Sorry I didn't have a phone or camera to take pictures. The group will be performing again next Thursday at 8 pm.
I guess the programme is yet to be revealed. Maybe Haydn's "Surprise" symphony?


----------



## CH1 (Jun 27, 2020)

_Channel Four _news had some interviews about problems for black small businesses accessing business loans etc this evening.
I saw someone being interviewed at the Coldharbour Lane entrance to Brixton Village around 2pm.
My brother (who saw the news item on TV) said there was another interview outside the Ritzy.

I'll see if I can locate the item online - doubtless its on the Channel Four player.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 27, 2020)

Doing my own two person party at home. Currently we are on our second delivery of K (cider) as we switch to drum and bass.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 27, 2020)

Being proper middle age now I'm switching to headphones and considering bed. 

Well maybe a track or two more before bed.


----------



## editor (Jun 28, 2020)

Look after your local street tree! Feed the trees! Lambeth asks locals to water street trees and improve the environment for everyone


----------



## northeast (Jun 29, 2020)

No idea if this book is any good, but at £0.83 for the Kindle version thought might be some interested people here




__





						The Windrush Betrayal: Exposing the Hostile Environment eBook : Gentleman, Amelia: Amazon.co.uk: Books
					

The Windrush Betrayal: Exposing the Hostile Environment eBook : Gentleman, Amelia: Amazon.co.uk: Books



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 29, 2020)

Brixton on the BBC 1 London lunchtime news, reporting on the Railton Road low traffic neighbourhood scheme. Mostly a supportive piece with some interviews with supportive locals. One angry lady sitting her car claiming it's a "disaster" because she didn't know about it and no one delivered a leaflet to her house; another lady was apoplectic about it but couldn't quite articulate why, going on about she wanted access (all roads remain open and all properties are accessible by vehicle.)

It's on again at 6.30pm apparently.


----------



## editor (Jun 29, 2020)

A bloke from Plaistow is up in court after the Weds street party 



> A man has appeared in court accused of violent disorder at an illegal street party in south London.
> 
> The Met Police said that 27 officers were injured during clashes at an "unlicensed music event" in Brixton on Wednesday night.
> 
> ...











						Brixton street party: Man and teen admit violent disorder
					

Twenty-seven police officers were injured and cars were smashed at the "unlicensed music event".



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## lefteri (Jun 29, 2020)

no idea if this source is reliable but


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 29, 2020)

I can't believe I didn't hear this street party. It happened spitting distance from me  but  i didn't notice it.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 29, 2020)

It wasn't riot police that showed up though was it?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 29, 2020)

I would imagine the riot police only get called in if the reception the Police get when breaking up a party is immediately hostile and threatening. I've seen rumours that the gathering on Clapham Common was largely the LGBT community who were probably a little more compliant than the folk who were gathering in Angell Town. Once a bottle or two gets chucked, the heavies are called.


----------



## T & P (Jun 29, 2020)

Does anyone still use the term yuppie to refer to people’s appearance nowadays? What does a yuppie look like in 2020? I would also imagine that unless they had unveiled a banner that read ‘cocaine openly sniffed here’, the only one for anyone to spot the drug taking in question would be to walk through the party in question, which I presume was taking place on one of the grass fields in the common and not close any roads or thoroughfares.


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 29, 2020)

Thanks for that huge, simple-minded post.


----------



## lefteri (Jun 29, 2020)

teuchter said:


> It wasn't riot police that showed up though was it?


yep tsg


----------



## Ms T (Jun 29, 2020)

The police did disperse the Clapham party so not a particularly reliable source.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 29, 2020)

lefteri said:


> yep tsg


I think most people take "riot police" to mean they show up with shields and visors and all that.


----------



## lefteri (Jun 30, 2020)

teuchter said:


> I think most people take "riot police" to mean they show up with shields and visors and all that.



do you?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 30, 2020)

lefteri said:


> do you?


Pretty much, yes.


----------



## alex_ (Jun 30, 2020)

T & P said:


> Does anyone still use the term yuppie to refer to people’s appearance nowadays? What does a yuppie look like in 2020? I would also imagine that unless they had unveiled a banner that read ‘cocaine openly sniffed here’, the only one for anyone to spot the drug taking in question would be to walk through the party in question, which I presume was taking place on one of the grass fields in the common and not close any roads or thoroughfares.



I think it’s just young well off white people that some people look down on.

alex


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 30, 2020)

Ms T said:


> The police did disperse the Clapham party so not a particularly reliable source.



Kinda what i was getting at- everyone probably said fair enough and left peacefully, rather than attack the Police, which mean the riot Police werent needed, unlike in Brixton. Perhaps someone should mention that to Carl Cattermole.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2020)

Windrush Square is going to have a lot of monuments if all the proposed ones go through!









						Petition launched to erect a memorial statue to black activist Olive Morris in Brixton
					

A week after Olive Morris was honoured by Google on what would have been her 68th birthday,  a petition has been launched to erect a memorial statue to the legendary black British activist in Brixt…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2020)

What's the game that I keep seeing in the park where a fairly sizeable rectangular area of grass has wooden pegs knocked into it? It only seems to be played by a young and particularly narrow Brixton demographic.


----------



## madolesance (Jun 30, 2020)

And Cl


editor said:


> What's the game that I keep seeing in the park where a fairly sizeable rectangular area of grass has wooden pegs knocked into it? It only seems to be played by a young and particularly narrow Brixton demographic.


And Clapham.


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2020)

madolesance said:


> And Clapham.


I think it's this:


----------



## snowy_again (Jun 30, 2020)

The only time I’ve seen it (Kubb) was when a Corbyn SpAD tried to explain the rules...


----------



## Rushy (Jun 30, 2020)

Ms T said:


> The police did disperse the Clapham party so not a particularly reliable source.


Did you leave quietly?


----------



## Ms T (Jun 30, 2020)

editor said:


> What's the game that I keep seeing in the park where a fairly sizeable rectangular area of grass has wooden pegs knocked into it? It only seems to be played by a young and particularly narrow Brixton demographic.



They also seem to be reviving the genteel game of croquet, which I have only ever played at (my very posh) university.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 30, 2020)

Ms T said:


> They also seem to be reviving the genteel game of croquet, which I have only ever played at (my very posh) university.


can't see the cops going for people wandering round brixton carrying mallets


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 30, 2020)

T & P said:


> Does anyone still use the term yuppie to refer to people’s appearance nowadays?


Not unless they're over 60 themselves


----------



## editor (Jun 30, 2020)

Mr Retro said:


> Not unless they're over 60 themselves


Never knew the Fat White Family were so old. 

Except the word has had a well documented resurgence in recent years: 








						Tell-Tale Signs of the Modern-Day Yuppie (Published 2015)
					

This millennium has more in common with the money-obsessed 1980s than we may think. It just has a little more scruff and a little less swagger.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## nick (Jun 30, 2020)

Mr Retro said:


> Not unless they're over 60 themselves



"Grazing," you yuppie fucking pretentious twats.

oops


----------



## Mr Retro (Jun 30, 2020)

nick said:


> "Grazing," you yuppie fucking pretentious twats.
> 
> oops


Have I missed your point or are you making mine for me?


----------



## nick (Jun 30, 2020)

I was pointing out an unintentional suggestion that  Editor was over 60.

But from the above, I guess it was intentional and I was just too obtuse to get it.

I don't mark Editor as being a day over 59


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 30, 2020)

from south Norwood animal rescue & liberty.....


----------



## Big Bertha (Jun 30, 2020)

nick said:


> I was pointing out an unintentional suggestion that  Editor was over 60.
> 
> But from the above, I guess it was intentional and I was just too obtuse to get it.
> 
> I don't mark Editor as being a day over 59


He’s a very young looking 59 then!


----------



## editor (Jul 1, 2020)

Just heard a Class 37 loco rumble through Brixton. These things please me.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Jul 2, 2020)

This is some good news, if I'm reading it right. Lambeth has the lowest number of covid cases per 100,000 out of *all* the local authorities in England.


----------



## aussw9 (Jul 2, 2020)

editor said:


> I think it's this:




play it with my Swedish mates, granted its a Swedish game. Usually need to find a quiet part of the park to avoid flying stick hitting others.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2020)

The old Dominoes Club is having an, err, 'ideas laboratory'.

It sounds like someone's had their Red Stripe spiked with buzzwords


> Provide a lens on the centres contemporary experience of equity in Brixton
> Catalyse collaboration between disparate, diverse people and organisations
> Explore, discover and champion new modes of shared creative performance, enabling hidden voices to be heard and championed within the collective experience




Have your say about the future of the Brixton Dominoes Club (now the Lloyd Leon Community Centre), Sat 4th July 2020


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (Jul 3, 2020)

editor said:


> It sounds like someone's had their Red Stripe spiked with buzzwords


Consultancy: a disease worse than covid-19.


----------



## editor (Jul 3, 2020)

Have a slab of full-on pop for your Friday!








						Have an Effra Social party night with our Brixton Buzz pop playlist!
					

We’ve been really missing our Friday night party nights at the Effra Social, and we’ve missed meeting all you lovely people who come down to pack out the dance floor every time. With no…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Jul 3, 2020)

editor said:


> The old Dominoes Club is having an, err, 'ideas laboratory'.
> 
> It sounds like someone's had their Red Stripe spiked with buzzwords
> 
> ...


It was going round on social media three months ago that Lloyd Leon had been taken into Kings with Covid.
I think someone should indicate if the renaming of the Domino Club into the Lloyd Leon Community Centre is a mark of respect for Lloyd's community service - or is it a memorialisation?

One of the things I find distressing and disturbing about the Coronavirus is its easy to hear someone has been taken in - but nodoby says they have recovered - unless its Boris Johnson.


----------



## happyshopper (Jul 4, 2020)

Is this Brixton?


----------



## BakeRecords (Jul 4, 2020)

happyshopper said:


> Is this Brixton?




Looks like the corner of Railton Rd and Effra Parade.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 4, 2020)

It’s really close to my house.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Jul 4, 2020)

Brixton pound cafe is now a hairdressers. Awesome


----------



## CH1 (Jul 4, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> Brixton pound cafe is now a hairdressers. Awesome


Is that a barbers or a hairdressers? Its got that barber's pole partern - but it say "Oh La La" in the window which sounds a bit camp for a barbershop.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Jul 4, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Is that a barbers or a hairdressers? Its got that barber's pole partern - but it say "Oh La La" in the window which sounds a bit camp for a barbershop.


Hairdressers, that barber’s pole thingy was there when it was the pound cafe


----------



## CH1 (Jul 6, 2020)

I am reporting this as an act of duty.
We've had East of Acre Lane - which I bought but can no longer remember the plot of.
But FWICR it was a psuedo autobiographical novel about a young black man's tribulations, well, East of Acre Lane  c. Alex Wheatle.

Now we have got "Brixton Hill" by Lottie Moggach. This is "Grit Lit".

Man accused of homicide due to accidentally killing someone is working on day release from Brixton Prison in a charity shop on Brixton Hill, where he rescues his probation officer who has fainted on the pavement, They then possibly shack up in the shop car-park amid the used condoms. Meanwhile she has to get back to her abusive  husband/partner who lives in the Battersea Power Station complex sorting out drug deals. You get the idea.

The author - Lottie Moggach - seems to have no connection to Brixton. She is the daughter of the novelist Deborah Moggach (most famous for the Best Exotic Marigold Hotel), and has strong connections with Camden - and the Welsh Borders.

Reviews on Amazon are quite positive - but no need to rush. For the next 28 days the serialisation of the book is on the Radio 4 section of BBC Sounds.
*Episode 1*
Brixton Hill by Lottie Moggach
Episode 1 of 10

Gripping contemporary novel by Lottie Moggach.
A prisoner nearing the end of a seven year stretch inside winds up in an open prison in Brixton. Each morning, he exits the prison gates and begins the short walk to a local charity shop, where he spends the day in the backroom sorting through other people's discarded belongings. All he needs to do is keep himself out of trouble and, in a few months' time, he'll be out for good.
Among the bustle of commuters on Brixton Hill one morning, he sees a well-dressed woman fall over. He helps her up and they exchange a few words before parting, but she makes a lasting impression on him.
Written by Lottie Moggach
Abridged by Siân Preece
Reader Will Howard
Producer Gaynor Macfarlane


----------



## blameless77 (Jul 6, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I am reporting this as an act of duty.
> We've had East of Acre Lane - which I bought but can no longer remember the plot of.
> But FWICR it was a psuedo autobiographical novel about a young black man's tribulations, well, East of Acre Lane  c. Alex Wheatle.
> 
> ...




Don't worry - soon my new novel researched over 23 years living near Brixton Hill will be ready for public consumption


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> Brixton pound cafe is now a hairdressers. Awesome


Fully gentrified prices too. 









						OhLaLa London | Hair Salon in Brixton Hill, London - Treatwell
					

Read consumer reviews and book online at OhLaLa London, Brixton Hill, London. Instant online booking 24/7 with Treatwell!




					www.treatwell.co.uk


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2020)

This is one hell of a long road closure (corner Atlantic Rd/Brixton Rd, pic off FB).


----------



## Rushy (Jul 6, 2020)

editor said:


> This is one hell of a long road closure (corner Atlantic Rd/Brixton Rd, pic off FB).
> 
> View attachment 221200


Is that the Livable Neighbourhood experiment?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 6, 2020)

That's cool. That road  really feels like it  should go pedestrianised. At least up to coldharbour.

And i think if they got the busses to either  go down  gresham or down coldharbour  it wouldn't cause them to be too far out of  position.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 6, 2020)

Rushy said:


> Is that the Livable Neighbourhood experiment?


Maybe it's for structural repairs on Platform One at the station - so they can remove the scaffolding without the station falling to pieces.


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Maybe it's for structural repairs on Platform One at the station - so they can remove the scaffolding without the station falling to pieces.


I think that's more likely.


----------



## Smick (Jul 7, 2020)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> That's cool. That road  really feels like it  should go pedestrianised. At least up to coldharbour.
> 
> And i think if they got the busses to either  go down  gresham or down coldharbour  it wouldn't cause them to be too far out of  position.



It’s not a bus I use often, so it isn’t going to impact me, but if the 322 going to Clapham goes onto Coldharbour, it would then have to turn left onto Effra Road and round the one way system at the Town Hall and along the main strip. I could see it adding on fifteen minutes at peak time.

I’m not sure if that is such a big issue, the route seems to largely be non commuter, low volume.


----------



## newbie (Jul 7, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I am reporting this as an act of duty.
> We've had East of Acre Lane - which I bought but can no longer remember the plot of.
> But FWICR it was a psuedo autobiographical novel about a young black man's tribulations, well, East of Acre Lane  c. Alex Wheatle.
> 
> ...


I've been quite enjoying listening to it, but it's got nothing to do with the real Brixton Hill, that's just an exploitative title for somewhere to set a prison, a charity shop and a cheap supermarket with an unobserved carpark.  It could be set anywhere with a famous prison, as it is it's just another example of how often the iconic name Brixton is abused for this that or the other.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 7, 2020)

Smick said:


> It’s not a bus I use often, so it isn’t going to impact me, but if the 322 going to Clapham goes onto Coldharbour, it would then have to turn left onto Effra Road and round the one way system at the Town Hall and along the main strip. I could see it adding on fifteen minutes at peak time.
> 
> I’m not sure if that is such a big issue, the route seems to largely be non commuter, low volume.



15 minutes would quadruple the journey time from Herne Hill to Brixton Station. You are possibly right about commuters because at peak hours it is simply too slow to save any time due to traffic and parking after the point Railton becomes Atlantic Road.  If you use it regularly you will see that it is consistently used off peak by a large number of older and less mobile whose needs probably should not be dismissed simply because they are not commuters. Livable neighborhoods is about making it easier  for people to get around without cars. Taking away public transport options - or making them much slower is not really going to help. I'd say let buses through - they are only 4 per hour - and limit their speed to 5-10mph on Atlantic.


----------



## Smick (Jul 7, 2020)

Rushy said:


> 15 minutes would quadruple the journey time from Herne Hill to Brixton Station. You are possibly right about commuters because at peak hours it is simply too slow to save any time due to traffic and parking after the point Railton becomes Atlantic Road.  If you use it regularly you will see that it is used by a large number of older and less mobile whose needs probably should not be dismissed simply because they are not commuters. Livable neighborhoods is about making it easier  for people to get around without cars. Taking away public transport options - or making them much slower is not really going to help. I'd say let buses through - they are only 4 per hour - and limit their speed to 5-10mph on Atlantic.



I didn't want to generalise and say it is used by the elderly and less mobile, but I wholeheartedly agree. The needs of these people are spread over a greater time period, although they do exist during rush hour as well. There's a chance that it wouldn't cause as much impact at midday,.but I wouldn't like to be on the 322 going to Clapham at 8.30am. 

Ordinarily when I take a bus from Tulse Hill to Brixton tube, NR station, the Rec etc, I get off at St Matthew's Estate and walk the rest rather than go round the one way system. That is an option for the able bodied amongst us. As you have pointed out, this could be an issue for some users of the 322.



> I'd say let buses through - they are only 4 per hour



100% You could have a hail and ride section. It would support the local businesses as well.


----------



## colacubes (Jul 7, 2020)

Rushy said:


> 15 minutes would quadruple the journey time from Herne Hill to Brixton Station. You are possibly right about commuters because at peak hours it is simply too slow to save any time due to traffic and parking after the point Railton becomes Atlantic Road.  If you use it regularly you will see that it is consistently used off peak by a large number of older and less mobile whose needs probably should not be dismissed simply because they are not commuters. Livable neighborhoods is about making it easier  for people to get around without cars. Taking away public transport options - or making them much slower is not really going to help. I'd say let buses through - they are only 4 per hour - and limit their speed to 5-10mph on Atlantic.



There's plenty of commuters in the other direction. I live near where it stops in West Norwood and you see plenty of people commuting to work in Crystal Palace on it.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 7, 2020)

Smick said:


> I didn't want to generalise and say it is used by the elderly and less mobile, but I wholeheartedly agree. The needs of these people are spread over a greater time period, although they do exist during rush hour as well. There's a chance that it wouldn't cause as much impact at midday,.but I wouldn't like to be on the 322 going to Clapham at 8.30am.
> 
> Ordinarily when I take a bus from Tulse Hill to Brixton tube, NR station, the Rec etc, I get off at St Matthew's Estate and walk the rest rather than go round the one way system. That is an option for the able bodied amongst us. As you have pointed out, this could be an issue for some users of the 322.
> 
> ...


Yes - I tend to avoid the coverall "what about the elderly..." generalisations too. I think I am even on record somewhere saying what a weird bus route it seems. It's only since I started using it myself that I noticed how it is used. 

Also, because they are quite infrequent for me it was rarely worth the wait if you did not know when the next bus was coming. It was always a coin toss as to whether it would be faster to walk. But the bus tracker apps make it so much more useful!

I'm the same re getting off on Effra Road before the one way system and walking - it's just too slow.

One thing I'd add - the 322 bus drivers often drive like nutters down Railton road. I wonder whether that will  improve with the new conditions. Will they be able to relax a little more or will they charge through?


----------



## Smick (Jul 7, 2020)

Rushy said:


> One thing I'd add - the 322 bus drivers often drive like nutters down Railton road. I wonder whether that will  improve with the new conditions. Will they be able to relax a little more or will they charge through?



Unfortunately London bus drivers have a little timer above their head that tells them if they are running ahead of or behind schedule. If they are frequently late, or early, they get pulled up by their managers. Driving down the Brixton Road and stuck in traffic, there's not much they can do about that. But when it comes to somewhere like Railton Road where they can make time up by being aggressive, they are always going to do it.

There's a great book called The Maintenance of Headway by Magnus Mills. It's fiction, but I think I can recognise some bits of South London. He writes about the southern outpost, which I take to be Crystal Palace, and driving single deckers in side streets. It might be the 322 he is writing about. Or it could just be that this is where I am familiar with so I have based it here.


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2020)

editor said:


> This is one hell of a long road closure (corner Atlantic Rd/Brixton Rd, pic off FB).
> 
> View attachment 221200


Does anyone know for sure what this is for? There were no notices up around the sign.


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2020)

I still can't find out what is happening on Atlantic Road. Nothing on Twitter, no notices on the road and nothing on Lambeth's site.


----------



## lefteri (Jul 7, 2020)

editor said:


> I still can't find out what is happening on Atlantic Road. Nothing on Twitter, no notices on the road and nothing on Lambeth's site.


tfl thing?


----------



## phillm (Jul 8, 2020)

Just popped up on my news feed. Probably been posted elsewhere, but just in case......









						‘He’s Buying Up Brixton’: Beloved Grocer’s Eviction Sparks Gentrification Fight (Published 2020)
					

In south London, people rebelled when a developer, backed by an American hedge fund, tried to evict Nour Cash & Carry.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2020)

Article on the closure Atlantic Road in Brixton to be closed from 10th July 2020 to 12th March 2021


----------



## teuchter (Jul 8, 2020)

lefteri said:


> tfl thing?


Yes, you just have to type "Atlantic Road" into TfL's roadworks page. It's for repair of the railway structure.





__





						London’s Register of Roadworks | Transport for London
					





					public.londonworks.gov.uk


----------



## DiSkid.22 (Jul 8, 2020)

editor said:


> This is one hell of a long road closure (corner Atlantic Rd/Brixton Rd, pic off FB).
> 
> View attachment 221200


Has anybody actually asked anyone? (Lambeth Council or TfL?) It might help? - Just seen the comment above - it's repair for railway structure - TfL


----------



## Jimbeau (Jul 8, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Yes, you just have to type "Atlantic Road" into TfL's roadworks page. It's for repair of the railway structure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's exactly what I did yesterday when I posted the same answer on the Brixton Playground thread. The start date has slipped back a few weeks - not unexpectedly.

The page was playing up a bit though, so I couldn't see the exact worksite on the map - or indeed any info as to whether it was the full width of the road or if it was 24/7.


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2020)

Jimbeau said:


> That's exactly what I did yesterday when I posted the same answer on the Brixton Playground thread. The start date has slipped back a few weeks - not unexpectedly.
> 
> The page was playing up a bit though, so I couldn't see the exact worksite on the map - or indeed any info as to whether it was the full width of the road or if it was 24/7.


You'd think they'd bother to post up some notices and bang out a press release for such a major closure and not expect the public to have to go off searching the internet to find out what's going on....


----------



## newbie (Jul 8, 2020)

editor said:


> You'd think they'd bother to post up some notices and bang out a press release for such a major closure and not expect the public to have to go off searching the internet to find out what's going on....


You might also think they wouldn't close the road on the 10th July with very little warning for 'Works proposed' to start on the 12th June.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 8, 2020)

Brixton Blog has some details. 









						Atlantic Road closed to cars until January
					

Scaffolding under platform one at Brixton overground station    Atlantic Road will be closed to all vehicles between Brixton Road and Electric Lane from Friday (10 July) until at least January next year for repairs to the platform of Brixton overground station – and also to gather data for any plans




					brixtonblog.com
				




Seems like the 322 will go on quite a diversion all around the Moorlands estate for some reason.


----------



## theboris (Jul 8, 2020)

teuchter said:


> Yes, you just have to type "Atlantic Road" into TfL's roadworks page. It's for repair of the railway structure.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interactive roadworks google map here: one.network


----------



## T & P (Jul 8, 2020)

As a London-wide observation, there’s no doubt in my mind that local authorities have taken the opportunity of the lockdown to bring forward as many planned works as possible. While the idea makes sense on paper, there are so many active roadworks around at the moment that traffic in some areas seems as bad if not worse than in pre-lockdown times.


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 8, 2020)

T & P said:


> As a London-wide observation, there’s no doubt in my mind that local authorities have taken the opportunity of the lockdown to bring forward as many planned works as possible. While the idea makes sense on paper, there are so many active roadworks around at the moment that traffic in some areas seems as bad if not worse than in pre-lockdown times.


I think it's also due to the fact that there IS much more traffic on the road post lockdown as people who have cars are using them as an alternative to public transport


----------



## T & P (Jul 8, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> I think it's also due to the fact that there IS much more traffic on the road post lockdown as people who have cars are using them as an alternative to public transport


Yes, and indeed official government advice when the lockdown first started easing encouraged either walking, cycling or driving over public transport.

It’s also worth noting that traffic levels- and also foot traffic/ general presence of people about- in the very centre of London (Mayfair, West End etc) still remains eerily quiet, whereas outside of central London it’s back to normal.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 8, 2020)

As statues are so much in the news - both putting them up,and pulling them down, look what they have in Manchester's Albert Square, facing Manchester Town Hall.

This is businessmen and philanthropist Oliver Heywood - of the Heywood's Bank.
There are details about him here Oliver Heywood - Wikipedia
Heywood was a major benefactor - funding Manchester University, Manchester Grammar School, Manchester Royal Infirmary and many others.

On the slavery front, Oliver Heywood was a great supporter of Anti Slavery - which is a bit ironic as his original family fortune had been founded on the slave tradei in the 1700s.
His statue is situated in between statues of Gladstone and Prince Albert sand cost 2,600 pounds raised by public subscription.

Oliver Heywood's funeral was conducted by two Church of England Bishops - and the funeral cortege contained 150 carriages.

Oliver Heywood is a direct ancestor of Rachel Heywood.

Given the vogue for statues in Windrush Square maybe its time for Ted Knight and Rachel Heywood - They Stood Their Ground


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2020)

theboris said:


> Interactive roadworks google map here: one.network


Ooh, that's handy!


----------



## madolesance (Jul 8, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> I think it's also due to the fact that there IS much more traffic on the road post lockdown as people who have cars are using them as an alternative to public transport


And people where actively encouraged to use them by Boris.


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2020)

The Dr Bike gang at work - check article for the next dates for free bike repairs

























						In photos: Dr Bike crew fixing bikes for free in Brixton – and where to catch them next
					

Last night, we popped down Coldharbour Lane to see some old friends who are part of the Dr Bike crew – a team of professional mechanics who fix bikes for free all around Lambeth. Here’s…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2020)

Bit of local news 














						Basketball court in central Brixton to get new surface and ‘inspiring’ mural
					

A council basketball court in central Brixton is being upgraded in partnership with sports companies to feature a new mural produced by a local art creative collective with the aim of inspiring you…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jul 9, 2020)

Hootananny and Market House benefit from Lambeth scheme to assist not-for-profit arts and culture organisations:









						Lambeth increases support for not-for-profit arts and culture organisations, with Hootananny and Market House receiving cash grants
					

Lambeth Council have increased the financial support available for not-for-profit arts and culture organisations, with Brixton’s Hootananny and Market House being beneficiaries of the fund. W…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2020)

Well, these are... large!














						In photos: anti-terrorism concrete blocks installed in Brixton’s Windrush Square, 10th July 2020
					

Workmen were seen installing these huge concrete blocks into Brixton’s Windrush Square at 1.30am this morning,  Friday, 10th July 2020.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## blameless77 (Jul 10, 2020)

editor said:


> The Dr Bike gang at work - check article for the next dates for free bike repairs
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Who's that handsome fella?


----------



## organicpanda (Jul 10, 2020)

editor said:


> Well, these are... large!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


anti-terrorism? seriously?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 10, 2020)

To be fair, they have put these concrete blocks in many places in London where a car could drive into a lot of people standing around. The area outside Ministry of Sound for example (could drive into people queuing up), as well as all the bridges.

The first thought i had when i saw these was that it was for the same thing.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 10, 2020)

Building a pen?


----------



## editor (Jul 10, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> To be fair, they have put these concrete blocks in many places in London where a car could drive into a lot of people standing around. The area outside Ministry of Sound for example (could drive into people queuing up), as well as all the bridges.
> 
> The first thought i had when i saw these was that it was for the same thing.


Given the amount of BLM events taking place in Windrush Square, I could see how it might provide a target for right wing shitslops.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 11, 2020)

Yep, it's entirely feasible some right wing lunatic could target Brixton, along the same deluded thought process as the Finsbury Park mosque attack a few years ago.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 11, 2020)

They'd never make it through the traffic with any speed would they.....hard enough walking at pace down there....


----------



## CH1 (Jul 11, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Yep, it's entirely feasible some right wing lunatic could target Brixton, along the same deluded thought process as the Finsbury Park mosque attack a few years ago.


Talking of which did anyone notice this news item? I only knew about it because the Times DAB station was making a big thing about it on Thursday.
Trainee Police Constable was member of National Action etc.
Althought the BBC have it on their website, I didnt notice it on TV news, either BBC or Channel Four.








						Met Police probationary officer charged with neo-Nazi terror offence
					

Probationary officer Benjamin Hannam is charged with being a member of banned group National Action.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 11, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Yep, *it's entirely feasible some right wing lunatic could target Brixton*, along the same deluded thought process as the Finsbury Park mosque attack a few years ago.



Yes, it is definitely "feasible" isn't it?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 11, 2020)

Unfortunately so, which is why it is sadly deemed necessary to put a load of big concrete blocks in the middle of a community square


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 11, 2020)

Putting unsighty blocks of concrete on Windrush square using money that was for much needed community infrastructure is questionable.

From the Council report:



> 1.3. Applying guidance issued by the Police, the CONTEST Board has been notified that that one
> particular site within the borough’s public realm is a priority for improved safeguarding against the
> threat that a hostile vehicle poses to residents, workers and visitors. This location is identified in
> Part II of this report and is referred to from this point on as the “area to be protected”.



Part two of report is withheld from public.

This does not make sense to me. Brixton Road is ful of people in central Brixton. So also an area under threat.

The exact reasons for choosing Windrsh square are not available to the public.

I can think of many areas in Lambeth where "hostile vehicle" could do an attack aimed at pedestrians.

This as usual is planning decision by the Met. Needs to be remembered the design of "Windswept" square was influenced by "secured by design" . The Met wanted clear sightlines across the square to make policing easier. Now they want it enclosed.

The report says the blocks are temporary. Further to permanent design.

It does not look like Joe public is going to have much of a say in this.

I object to these measures. This does not make area safer. It makes it feel like its under siege.

This is not the answer to terrorism. To gradually turn the public realm into a fortified encampment.


----------



## thebackrow (Jul 11, 2020)

editor said:


> Well, these are... large!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 As large concrete blocks go they're pretty aesthetically pleasing but they're _huge_ - surely for that sort of money could have done something more like Whitehall.


----------



## newbie (Jul 11, 2020)

Mk II can have slopes and ledges so they're better for skateboarding,


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 11, 2020)

As the Met are now the urban design experts Im sure the permanent structure will be as anti people as is possible


----------



## thebackrow (Jul 11, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> As the Met are now the urban design experts Im sure the permanent structure will be as anti people as is possible


The stuff around the buildings on Whitehall is actually pretty discreet Google Maps but I seem to remember this is just the surface and theres a huge excavation for the underground bit of these bollards.  Google Maps


----------



## CH1 (Jul 11, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> As the Met are now the urban design experts Im sure the permanent structure will be as anti people as is possible


There seems something a bit perverse here in London.
Have they done similar in Manchester? I certainly didn't see it last November when I visited.

Maybe a fact-finding visit to Rome or Madrid might be in order?
But then in Madrid it was a train that got blown up.
Don't recall any special measures regarding booking rail tickets or boarding trains in Spain though.

Gramsci is right. There is a general paranoia around which -combined with Corona lockdown- feels incredibly oppressive.

BTW the Brixton nail bomb  was outside Boots. No concrete blocks there.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 11, 2020)

From the Council report on the ant terrorist measure in Windrush square:




> Report summary
> The police have confirmed a specific site in the borough as a priority for improved safeguarding against
> the threat posed by a vehicle-borne terrorist attack. The design and installation of physical measures to
> achieve this outcome are recommended.
> ...




The is coming out of the Community Infrastructre Lecy ( formery Section 106 ) . This is money that Developers pay when building large developments. Its part of the planning agreement between planning and Council. Money is for local infrastructure:


> the levy to be used to fund a very broad range of facilities such as play areas, open spaces, parks and green spaces, cultural and sports facilities, healthcare facilities, academies and free schools, district heating schemes and police stations and other community safety facilities. This flexibility gives local areas the opportunity to choose what infrastructure they need to deliver their relevant plan








						Community Infrastructure Levy
					

This guidance explains what the Community Infrastructure Levy is and how it operates.




					www.gov.uk
				




Looks like Council regard this a community safety facility. Its pushing the use of the Levy to use it for anti terrorism measure.

The £321.364 is only the start. This is the cost of the temporary concrete block. A permanent structure is going to cost a fortune.

This is money that could have gone on much needed community facilities as listed above. The whole point of the levy is that a large development of housing would mean moore pressure on services and more use of local facilities like parks. So Levy was to add to these community needs. Not shove concrete blocks on open space,


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2020)

More blocks have been installed. It's not pretty. 



Windrush Square update In photos: more large concrete blocks are installed around Windrush Square in Brixton


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 11, 2020)

At least they provide somewhere to sit. Now we need some guerrilla gardeners to put big plant pots on them. Make the square more of an oasis.


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 11, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> At least they provide somewhere to sit. Now we need some guerrilla gardeners to put big plant pots on them. Make the square more of an oasis.



Surely this forum of all places has guerilla gardeners looking for a project


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 11, 2020)

looking up more on to the concrete blocks on Windrush square.

The Council report says it comes under the "Contest" part of Lambeth Council. I was wondering what this is. 

Googling found another report:



> 2.4 The CONTEST board monitors all aspects of counter-terrorism work in the borough.
> This includes Prevent, Protect and Prepare. It was created in early 2018 in response
> to the growing number of terrorist incidents in London, and the need to ensure the
> Council and Police are working together to best protect Lambeth. It is chaired by the
> ...



The Prevent strategy has had a lot of criticism. Started by New Labour its continued with the Tories.

So the concrete blocks around Windrush square come up the "Protect" of the four Ps






						CONTEST - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org
				




The Contest Board have decided that Windrush square is  the place to throw community money at  to justify there existence.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 11, 2020)

editor said:


> More blocks have been installed. It's not pretty.
> 
> View attachment 221820
> 
> Windrush Square update In photos: more large concrete blocks are installed around Windrush Square in Brixton


An old mate of mine from Environmenal Services Committee pointed this out
Making Anti-Terror Infrastructure Pretty: The Most Depressing New Urban Design Challenge - Failed Architecture

It's an article about anti terrorism design in New York - where it says Bill de Blasio reserved a budget of $103 million for anti-terrorist measures following a car driving into 8 people in 2017. Nice blocks though - specially designefd \and scultped. Naturally such paces as Wall Street and Broadway have higher expectations than we are getting here.

In Lambeth's case the only precedents for a terrorist attack seem to be the Brixton Bomber (1999) and the recent incident in Streatham where an alleged terrorist stabbed two people (non fatally) - and was shot dead by the police, whose gunfire caused glass injuries to a member of the public (Wikipedia).

Frankly I don't see any relevance at all of these blocks to these two alleged terror attacks (the Streatham one in my opinion is as likely an case of the poor mental aftercare provision in mentally disturbed ex-prisoners).

I reckon the London Boroughs have been tasked with spending large sums on anti terrorism to satisfy the Tory loony right, and Lambeth have therefore decided to waster £300,000 of CIL money on this preposterous addition to Windrush Square.   

The only plus side as far as I can see is it enormously increases the seating (and sleeping) space greatly assisting those who wish to "share" Kestrels etc. Oops shot themselves in the foot there!


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> At least they provide somewhere to sit. Now we need some guerrilla gardeners to put big plant pots on them. Make the square more of an oasis.


Good thinking! They really are awesomely ugly things.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 11, 2020)

Here is photo of the concrete blocks outside the Ritzy and by the main road They go all the way around. It makes it feel unwelcoming outside the Ritzy.

They are inviting spray painting.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 11, 2020)

It would not be so bad if the government funded this. Instead it comes out of existing budget for much needed community provision.

I do think the Council should not always take police advice. We vote in Cllrs. Not the Met.

i also think things like this should go out for public consultation/ Planning approval.

Withholding documents on basis of security is not on either. Name can be redacted if need be.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 11, 2020)

This project seems so daft you have to ask who's getting a kickback. Look where the blocks are...tightly grouped by the Ritzy but with gaps you could drive a truck through the other side of the square. And no blocks protecting the other places where crowds gather. You'd kill a lot more people with a car on Electric Avenue most days. Windrush Sq in front of the Ritzy usually has about 6 people in it. Even by Lambeth Council standards it's just batshit. Did somebody order too many of these blocks, and now they need the storage space? Did some Tory donor sell them to a Tory minister? How do we find out?


----------



## teuchter (Jul 11, 2020)

This is the kind of thing that someone suggests in a meeting, and then no one wants to be on record as the person who decided it wasn't necessary, and who would then have the finger pointed at them if something did happen, even if unlikely.

Naturally the bollards are plonked in the pedestrian space, instead of on the side of the kerb where the weapons they are designed to defend against are coming from.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 12, 2020)

BusLanes said:


> Surely this forum of all places has guerilla gardeners looking for a project


This forum is all talk these days. Very few people get involved. Too many self-absorbed gentrifiers here. You have to look elsewhere to find a sense of community.


----------



## alex_ (Jul 12, 2020)

More changes at the grosvenor.



looks like they are fully moving to Brixton


----------



## CH1 (Jul 12, 2020)

Just watching Othello on BBC Four. Apparently this is the first Royal Shakespeare Production to cast a black actor as Othello - and only five years ago. Amazing.

I wonder if anyone on here remembers the stunning ITV Othello set in Brixton Police station nineteen years back. Othello (2001 film) - Wikipedia

That production was undated to the present time, using modern English, Christpher Ecclestone played Ben Jago - Iago. He did  Dr Who. four years later
As a dramatic synthesis of police corruption, racism and riots in twentieth century Brixton Police station this production hit the nail on the head for me.

Surprised me its on Youtube - non officially 


Edited to add the film in question


----------



## lefteri (Jul 13, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> At least they provide somewhere to sit. Now we need some guerrilla gardeners to put big plant pots on them. Make the square more of an oasis.


i hope some local people with talent and spraycans  turn them into something worth looking at


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jul 13, 2020)

lefteri said:


> i hope some local people with talent and spraycans  turn them into something worth looking at



I'd be happy for them to be spray painted as much as people want and I think they are ugly. But I'm also happy that they have been done. Go to most cities, Manchester, Sheffield, Hull, Leeds and so on, and you'll see similar stuff. In Hull they covered them in knitted outfits.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 13, 2020)

ChrisSouth said:


> But I'm also happy that they have been done. Go to most cities, Manchester, Sheffield, Hull, Leeds and so on, and you'll see similar stuff. In Hull they covered them in knitted outfits.


But what's the point, when so many other spots don't have this protection? I can't see how this will make any difference to the number of people killed in some future attack.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jul 13, 2020)

It’s about creating safe spaces.....


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 13, 2020)

So we have one safe space and 999 unsafe ones. So what?


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jul 13, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> So we have one safe space and 999 unsafe ones. So what?



I’d rather be in a safe space than a non safe space. Wouldn’t you?


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2020)

ChrisSouth said:


> I’d rather be in a safe space than a non safe space. Wouldn’t you?


That only makes sense if you spend your whole time penned into Windrush Square. With the A23  going through the centre of Brixton, there's plenty of scope for car attacks, sadly, although given current traffic levels any car may struggle to get up enough speed.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jul 13, 2020)

editor said:


> That only makes sense if you spend your whole time penned into Windrush Square. With the A23  going through the centre of Brixton, there's plenty of scope for car attacks, sadly, although given current traffic levels any car may struggle to get up enough speed.



By the same logic, do you not support safe spaces for women, BAME, gay men and lesbians either?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 13, 2020)

This thread seems to get all the best comments.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 13, 2020)

ChrisSouth said:


> I’d rather be in a safe space than a non safe space. Wouldn’t you?



The Council have produced no evidence to say it is an unsafe space.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 13, 2020)

ChrisSouth said:


> By the same logic, do you not support safe spaces for women, BAME, gay men and lesbians either?



Different issue.

According to the Council report its anti terrorism measure to stop VAW.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 13, 2020)

Plus it's not exactly a safe space except from one specific type of attack. 
Also given the very few people using  that space compared to the hundreds using the spaces nearby it seems a bit useless.

I would think installing bollards down the edge of brixton road  would be  a more sensible move.


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2020)

ChrisSouth said:


> By the same logic, do you not support safe spaces for women, BAME, gay men and lesbians either?


That's an argument so daft, I'm going to ignore it entirely.


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2020)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Plus it's not exactly a safe space except from one specific type of attack.
> Also given the very few people using  that space compared to the hundreds using the spaces nearby it seems a bit useless.
> 
> I would think installing bollards down the edge of brixton road  would be  a more sensible move.


It also raises the question that if the seating was all removed during the last major refurb to reduce crime and make the square safer, then why have they effectively filled the square with seats galore?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 13, 2020)

I think the idea is alway to be seen doing something  rather than worrying about the detail

Although I must say it's probably quite difficult to get a good solution that fits all the problems


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jul 13, 2020)

editor said:


> That's an argument so daft, I'm going to ignore it entirely.



Not really. Gay bars only make sense for queer people if they stay In them the whole time, is your line of logic here


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2020)

ChrisSouth said:


> Not really. Gay bars only make sense for queer people if they stay In them the whole time, is your line of logic here


Mate. Stop digging, please. It's getting embarrassing.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 13, 2020)

Police have to much say in urban design. 

Twice recently in LJ perfectly good design ideas have been binned due to police. 

Police assumption is that crime is around every corner. So urban space either needs to be like windswept Square or not "permeable"

This goes against trying to use design to make London a convivial space. 

These blocks are temporary. They may provide seating for now. But In sure a permanent design will make sure seating is discouraged. Its likely to be some kind of railings


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2020)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I think the idea is alway to be seen doing something  rather than worrying about the detail
> 
> Although I must say it's probably quite difficult to get a good solution that fits all the problems


I think the lack of information doesn't help. I fully understand that if a real, live threat has been identified the council have to act fast but it wouldn't take much to bang out a quick press release/tweet explaining what's going on and if the works are permanent or temporary.

The articles about this on Buzz have had huge traffic because people haven't a clue what's going on and it is, after all, supposed to be the public's square.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jul 13, 2020)

editor said:


> Mate. Stop digging, please. It's getting embarrassing.


For who? I’m not embarrassed


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 13, 2020)

ChrisSouth said:


> Not really. Gay bars only make sense for queer people if they stay In them the whole time, is your line of logic here



The Brixton bomber also did the Admiral Duncan in Soho. A lone terrorist just needs to be able to make a bomb. No amount of concrete blocks is going to stop terrorism.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jul 13, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> The Brixton bomber also did the Admiral Duncan in Soho. A lone terrorist just needs to be able to make a bomb. No amount of concrete blocks is going to stop terrorism.



Thats true. Safe spaces don’t mitigate every risk, but you tend not to have homophobic abuse chucked your way when you’re in a gay bar.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 13, 2020)

ChrisSouth said:


> Thats true. Safe spaces don’t mitigate every risk, but you tend not to have homophobic abuse chucked your way when you’re in a gay bar.



You've lost me here. I thought you were trying to justify the concrete blocks on Windrush square.

I'm pointing out last terrorist incident aimed at Gay / Black people was done by lone terrorist using bombs. Outside Iceland and the pub in Soho.

Concrete blocks in Windrush square isn't going to stop terrorism.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jul 13, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> You've lost me here. I thought you were trying to justify the concrete blocks on Windrush square.
> 
> I'm pointing out last terrorist incident aimed at Gay / Black people was done by lone terrorist using bombs. Outside Iceland and the pub in Soho.
> 
> Concrete blocks in Windrush square isn't going to stop terrorism.


See above. You can’t mitigate every risk and  concrete blocks won’t do that. But what it will do is mitigate a number of risks. Namely, dickheads driving vehicles at groups of people.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 13, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> You've lost me here. I thought you were trying to justify the concrete blocks on Windrush square.
> 
> I'm pointing out last terrorist incident aimed at Gay / Black people was done by lone terrorist using bombs. Outside Iceland and the pub in Soho.
> 
> Concrete blocks in Windrush square isn't going to stop terrorism.



Which is why Boris Johnson removed them from London Bridge, and that worked out as well.

If someone drives a van into a protest in this square. I’m sure you will be taking responsibility.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 13, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> Which is why Boris Johnson removed them from London Bridge, and that worked out as well.
> 
> If someone drives a van into a protest in this square. I’m sure you will be taking responsibility.



As has been pointed out this could happen in any number of places. 

So if I object to these concrete blocks Im responsible for a terrorist actions? That's pretty crap viewpoint.


----------



## thebackrow (Jul 13, 2020)

editor said:


> That only makes sense if you spend your whole time penned into Windrush Square. With the A23  going through the centre of Brixton, there's plenty of scope for car attacks, sadly, although given current traffic levels any car may struggle to get up enough speed.



The lack of comms on this does seem odd but at the same time if theres a specific threat identified then it might make sense not to alert the attackers that they need to do something before a certain date.

At a guess I'd say-

this has long been on a list of 'at risk locations' because a vehicle could get a free run at it from the lights and accelerate to enough speed to do damage
it's often the site of protests/gatherings
its' a symbolic location for right wing terrorists (the same reason the nail bomber picked Brixton and the Admiral Duncan).  It's Windrush Square - you couldn't find a higher profile location for a right wing nut job to attack
the BLM protests significantly upped the threat level risk assessment and made this urgent
these aren't going to be the permeant measures and what's there long term will be a lot more discreet


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 13, 2020)

The Right wing terrorist placed a bomb in the centre of the Brixton shopping area. As even a terrorist can see that would cause the most carnage.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 13, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> As has been pointed out this could happen in any number of places.
> 
> So if I object to these concrete blocks Im responsible for a terrorist actions? That's pretty crap viewpoint.



Terrorist actions could happen anywhere. They were removed from London Bridge. An incident happened there as a result. I hope you could sleep if that was your decision.

The square is likely to be a target due to the fact there are events that take place there. You don’t want it to be protected from that type of attack. Well that’s on you.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 13, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> Terrorist actions could happen anywhere. They were removed from London Bridge. An incident happened there as a result. I hope you could sleep if that was your decision.
> 
> The square is likely to be a target due to the fact there are events that take place there. You don’t want it to be protected from that type of attack. Well that’s on you.



Where is the evidence that it's more likely to be a target than other sites in central Brixton area? 

Council has not produced any .

The previous terrorist attack in Brixton targeted the busy shopping area. As can guarantee that's busy with a lot of people.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 13, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Where is the evidence that it's more likely to be a target than other sites in central Brixton area?



What evidence do you want? What evidence was there that London Bridge was more likely to be a target than other areas in central london.

If you don’t think an area where people have community events and protests is a likely target then who really cares what you think.

Maybe your partner can talk some sense into you since they are the basis for half your opinions.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 13, 2020)

it might be difficult to identify the threat without also threatening the source of the information about the threat.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 13, 2020)

It means that if someone wants to organise a gathering, they can do it in Windrush Square in the knowledge that there is some degree of protection against a symbolic vehicle attack. ChrisSouth 's analogy isn't entirely innapropriate.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 13, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> What evidence do you want? What evidence was there that London Bridge was more likely to be a target than other areas in central london.
> 
> If you don’t think an area where people have community events and protests is a likely target then who really cares what you think.
> 
> Maybe your partner can talk some sense into you since they are the basis for half your opinions.



This post isn't worthy of an answer.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 13, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> This post isn't worthy of an answer.



Of course not. Here’s hoping the council listen to your opinion and then we will see what happens.


----------



## newbie (Jul 13, 2020)

lefteri said:


> i hope some local people with talent and spraycans  turn them into something worth looking at


bring it on, call it Brixton henge, claim it as an art installation/performance space for the people of Brixton to create with.  

If council/police are relaxed about painting, gardening, use as plinths for sculpture, musicians, games on, over and round, kitted coats, who knows what they might become alive rather than just being dead, grey eyesores plonked in the way.  

Big if, they'll probably fret about criminal damage


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2020)

So, no specific threat. 









						Lambeth Council release statement about the concrete blocks in Windrush Square
					

Lambeth Council have finally got around to informing residents about what’s been happening in Brixton’s Windrush Square, after workmen were seen installing huge concrete blocks around t…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## ChrisSouth (Jul 13, 2020)

editor said:


> So, no specific threat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How specific do you want things to be, before accepting there may be a benefit to this?


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2020)

ChrisSouth said:


> How specific do you want things to be, before accepting there may be a benefit to this?


I was _quoting Lambeth's statement_ so put your strawman away.  



			
				Lambeth press release said:
			
		

> There is *no current specific threat* linked to the Windrush Square installation.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 13, 2020)

> There is no current specific threat linked to the Windrush Square installation.
> 
> But Lambeth has previously been targeted, including in 1999 when a far-right terrorist attacked Electric Avenue with a nail bomb, and in February this year when a man carrying out a knife attack in Streatham High Road was shot dead by police.



This is what the Council say. No specific threat. Then next paragraph go on about the bomb in Electric Avenue. 

So I still don't think this is necessary.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 13, 2020)

editor said:


> So, no specific threat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see the Lambeth press statement came out after the original Buzz article.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 13, 2020)

Course these blocks are probably exempt from Planning regulations due to Emergency Powers Regulations - either Terrorism or even Coronavirus.
Why are the council then bothering to recruit - apparently - a senior planner to work with world class architects developing out borough?








						Head of Strategic Applications - Lambeth, London (Greater) job with London Borough of Lambeth | 28290
					

This newly created role is a key part of the Sustainable Growth and Opportunity Directorate that is focused on driving investment into the borough




					jobs.theplanner.co.uk
				




PS don't forget the seven percent market supplement for working in Lambeth.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 13, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Course these blocks are probably exempt from Planning regulations due to Emergency Powers Regulations - either Terrorism or even Coronavirus.
> Why are the council then bothering to recruit - apparently - a senior planner to work with world class architects developing out borough?
> 
> 
> ...



I'm guessing that the scope of the advertised role might extend a little beyond the placement of concrete blocks in Windrush Square.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 13, 2020)

teuchter said:


> I'm guessing that the scope of the advertised role might extend a little beyond the placement of concrete blocks in Windrush Square.


What did you think of the salary though? The head of planning used to be one more than double that.
So is this really a junior role advertised as a senior one?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 13, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Course these blocks are probably exempt from Planning regulations due to Emergency Powers Regulations - either Terrorism or even Coronavirus.
> Why are the council then bothering to recruit - apparently - a senior planner to work with world class architects developing out borough?
> 
> 
> ...



Trying to work out what the job actually is. It says its for the:

"Sustainable Growth and Opportunity Directorate that is focused on driving investment into the borough to build strong and resilient communities and attractive places"

Does this still count as a planning officer? The job description makes it sound as though its to work alongside developers and " world famous" architects. As though the post is to facilitate the developer and starchitects work.

Job description shows where this Councils emphasis is.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 13, 2020)

I've worked out the logic behind the block placement. The threat is ISIS supporters with a vehicle, doing a Southwark-bridge style attack. The Iceland/Admiral Duncan bomber is not relevant. The target is people drinking at the tables in front of the Ritzy, i.e. degenerates and apostates drinking alcohol. The pavement there is flush with Coldharbour Lane and the tables are only a couple of yards from a busy road. This makes it an exceptionally good target because you can drive into lots of people without any warning. They'd have no opportunity to jump out of the way. The blocks stop an attack from that corner. 

It's still possible to drive at the drinkers from the pelican crossing at the start of Effra Road, or from Saltoun Road, but people would have a bit of warning and casualties would be reduced or perhaps avoided altogether.

It's still very easy to drive into a crowd when there's a West Indian/slavery reparations event in front of the Black Cultural Archives, or a remembrance parade by the war memorial. But some of the victims could well be observant Muslims.  The intelligence may well say that alcohol drinkers are the preferred target. Better publicity in radical Islamist media.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 13, 2020)

Council say no specific threat linked to Windrush square installation.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 13, 2020)

'No specific threat' just means they don't know of a specific terrorist plan.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 13, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> 'No specific threat' just means they don't know of a specific terrorist plan.



Its what the Council say.

There have been a lot of posts imagining why the Council have done this. Its all conjecture.

What the Council say in their own press release is no specific threat.

This is no basis to surround Windrush square with concrete blocks.


----------



## Smick (Jul 13, 2020)

ChrisSouth said:


> By the same logic, do you not support safe spaces for women, BAME, gay men and lesbians either?


For fuck’s sake. You’d be hard pressed to find a more tolerant group of people on all the internet than on Urban.

Civil liberties, as well as allowing people to openly be who they are should allow people to conduct their business without hindrance.

Have you heard of the expression of closing the door after the horse has bolted? These bollards are like a horse bolting so you go round and close an empty stable five miles away. But only one.


----------



## alex_ (Jul 13, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> The Brixton bomber also did the Admiral Duncan in Soho. A lone terrorist just needs to be able to make a bomb. No amount of concrete blocks is going to stop terrorism.



It’s relatively easy to kill a lot of people with a truck ( eg 2016 Nice truck attack - Wikipedia ), and trucks have lots of legitimate uses.

Purchases of precursors to explosives are monitored Supplying explosives precursors and poisons.

And are quite hard to do https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/live/uk-england-london-41218382

So whilst you cannot stop terrorists you can make it Significantly harder for them to inflict large scale casualties and if you position the blocks correctly you can stop the truck getting a lot of momentum up before they are noticed.

Alex


----------



## thebackrow (Jul 13, 2020)

I get the feeling I'm going to be on my own on this but while they are massively oversized concrete blocks, in a brutalist way they're kind of beautiful.  I mean they're by far the nicest oversized concrete blocks I've ever seen - they're not some battered, chipped rough old bits of motorway cast off, they're really rather lovely. 

Yes, I'll be really glad to see the back of them but could be a lot worse.


----------



## Smick (Jul 13, 2020)

> It’s relatively easy to kill a lot of people with a truck ( eg 2016 Nice truck attack - Wikipedia ), and trucks have lots of legitimate uses.
> 
> Purchases of precursors to explosives are monitored Supplying explosives precursors and poisons.
> 
> ...


So you get a handheld weapon and run in on foot. If someone is determined to do damage, unfortunately they will do it.
The vehicle killings became an issue because they are easy. But take them away and you don’t take away the desire to go and kill a load of people.

Someone deranged enough will kill with a kitchen knife, a bike lock, even their bare hands. We can’t prepare for every eventuality.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 13, 2020)

Smick said:


> So you get a handheld weapon and run in on foot. If someone is determined to do damage, unfortunately they will do it.
> The vehicle killings became an issue because they are easy. But take them away and you don’t take away the desire to go and kill a load of people.
> 
> Someone deranged enough will kill with a kitchen knife, a bike lock, even their bare hands. We can’t prepare for every eventuality.



Apparently if we prepare for any eventuality, Gramsci will have an issue with it unless someone comes round and explains it to him in detail.


----------



## mx wcfc (Jul 13, 2020)

thebackrow said:


> I get the feeling I'm going to be on my own on this but while they are massively oversized concrete blocks, in a brutalist way they're kind of beautiful.  I mean they're by far the nicest oversized concrete blocks I've ever seen - they're not some battered, chipped rough old bits of motorway cast off, they're really rather lovely.
> 
> Yes, I'll be really glad to see the back of them but could be a lot worse.


They are a lot nicer looking than the ones we've had in Winchester, for the last 2 years. I think ours are battered, chipped rough old bits of motorway cast off.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 13, 2020)

thebackrow said:


> I get the feeling I'm going to be on my own on this but while they are massively oversized concrete blocks, in a brutalist way they're kind of beautiful.  I mean they're by far the nicest oversized concrete blocks I've ever seen - they're not some battered, chipped rough old bits of motorway cast off, they're really rather lovely.
> 
> Yes, I'll be really glad to see the back of them but could be a lot worse.


Would you like one in your garden? Like a proxy for a Henry Moore perhaps?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 13, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> Apparently if we prepare for any eventuality, Gramsci will have an issue with it unless someone comes round and explains it to him in detail.


That is hyperbole. Essentially he is applying a rigorous common sense analysis. If that is no longer desirable we are all doomed.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 13, 2020)

mx wcfc said:


> They are a lot nicer looking than the ones we've had in Winchester, for the last 2 years. I think ours are battered, chipped rough old bits of motorway cast off.


Do you think Lambeth got the idea from Winchester then? All Lambeth's planning applications go through Winchester these days.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 13, 2020)

CH1 said:


> That is hyperbole. Essentially he is applying a rigorous common sense analysis. If that is no longer desirable we are all doomed.



Common sense is that its desirable to reduce risk wherever possible. Fuck it though. Let people get murdered if its not reasonable to the lefties.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 13, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> Common sense is that its desirable to reduce risk wherever possible. Fuck it though. Let people get murdered if its not reasonable to the lefties.


I doubt Claire Fox, Frank Furedi and crew would agree with you. Its not a left right thing. Its a case where you destroy quality of life for the sake of an imaginary threat.
In other words it is social control.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 13, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I doubt Claire Fox, Frank Furedi and crew would agree with you. Its not a left right thing. Its a case where you destroy quality of life for the sake of an imaginary threat.



So people got runover with vans. That wasn’t imaginary.

Quality of life as defined by absence of concrete on edge of squares.

Good point. Well made.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 13, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> So people got runover with vans. That wasn’t imaginary.
> 
> Quality of life as defined by absence of concrete on edge of squares.
> 
> Good point. Well made.


Sorry but that is ridiculous. Unless you are going to protect all the squares in Lambeth/London/UK/THe World with concrete blocks.
And you need to do a better job on this one - as has been pointed out.
If Cineworld were required to pay for their customers to be protected you wouldn't see them for dust.


----------



## bimble (Jul 13, 2020)

Wonder what the 'long term permanent protection for the square' will be which the council says will replace these blocks.
So far i think its just in America but there have been many (this says 68) incidents of racists ramming cars into BLM protests recently and there is a whole industry around people on the internet 'joking' about doing exactly that, there's even special bumper stickers and T-shirts promoting the idea so i think this is a very sad but not surprising move.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 13, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Sorry but that is ridiculous. Unless you are going to protect all the squares in Lambeth/London/UK/THe World with concrete blocks.
> And you need to do a better job on this one - as has been pointed out.
> If Cineworld were required to pay for their customers to be protected you wouldn't see them for dust.



Indeed. Get them off London Bridge. Oh we did? And people died?

What a shitty argument that must have been.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 13, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> Indeed. Get them off London Bridge. Oh we did? And people died?
> 
> What a shitty argument that must have been.


I see you are one of those who doesn't allow their previous posts to be interrogated.
You are talking rubbish - on purpose.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 13, 2020)

bimble said:


> Wonder what the 'long term permanent protection for the square' will be which the council says will replace these blocks.
> So far i think its just in America but there have been many (this says 68) incidents of racists ramming cars into BLM protests recently and there is a whole industry around people on the internet 'joking' about doing exactly that, there's even special bumper stickers and T-shirts promoting the idea so i think this is a very sad but not surprising move.


Ironically if they hadn't spent hundreds of thousands of pounds remodelling this civic area twenty years ago it would not now need blocks - if indeed it does.


----------



## B.I.G (Jul 13, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I see you are one of those who doesn't allow their previous posts to be interrogated.
> You are talking rubbish - on purpose.



Interrogate as much as you like. People arguing against protecting an area from a terrorist attack should be able to live with themselves in the event a preventable attack occurs.


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> Apparently if we prepare for any eventuality, Gramsci will have an issue with it unless someone comes round and explains it to him in detail.


Your last few posts have made it clear that you're only really interested in trolling your latest target rather than discussing this important topic, so you're off this thread.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 13, 2020)

Posts here move from Isis to far right using a VAW as the jargon goes on Windrush square.

As TFL have extended the pavement of Brixton Road for social distancing reasons this is now prime target for a VAW driven by right wing / ISIS terrorist. 

Perhaps all the railings that were taken down along Brixton Road bit of the High Street should be put back?

As some posters here think Brixton is prime target for terrorism.

Walls/ steel railings  could be built along the Brixton road pavement edge with small gaps for people to get on or off buses. Gaps with doors like on the Jubilee underground. 

Fence off the high street to stop a VAW. After all as Council say last terrorist attack was in the shopping area. 

That is the logic that is being presented here.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 13, 2020)

Drinkers are a much better target for ISIS than random peds.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 13, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Posts here move from Isis to far right using a VAW as the jargon goes on Windrush square.
> 
> As TFL have extended the pavement of Brixton Road for social distancing reasons this is now prime target for a VAW driven by right wing / ISIS terrorist.
> 
> ...


It's not really.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 13, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Ironically if they hadn't spent hundreds of thousands of pounds remodelling this civic area twenty years ago it would not now need blocks - if indeed it does.


ISTR that the TFL remodelling of the square cost MILLIONS! And the main result was removing places to sit. The logic was that seating attracts undesirables or something. But now ISIS has given us lots of new places to sit. Hooray for the Caliphate.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 13, 2020)

teuchter said:


> It's not really.



Yes it is. Posters have been justifying the Council/ Met decsion on basis of various scenarios / what ifs. 

If that is the case my scenerio is completely in keeping with that.

The shopping section of Brixton road did use to have a lot of metal railings. In middle of road and on edges of pavements in certain sections. These were taken away due to idea that traffic calming would be encouraged if pedestrians were not hemmed in on pavements behind railings. 

As some posters here think terrorism VAW is more important now then these railings separating pedestrians from traffic should be re instated and extended to protect against terrorism.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 13, 2020)

My scenario is the only one which makes sense.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 13, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> ISTR that the TFL remodelling of the square cost MILLIONS! And the main result was removing places to sit. The logic was that seating attracts undesirables or something. But now ISIS has given us lots of new places to sit. Hooray for the Caliphate.



This is temporary. 

Council/ Met will be designing permanent solution. 

I agree the Met insisted that the public square to commenerate Windrush should be designed to be a place where the local community should be made to feel they can't sit in. 

Now the Met want it surrounded by a permanent enclosure of some sort. 

I do object to the increasing way the Police have final say on urban design. 

Especially as they can't make their mind up. 

I was thinking about these concrete blocks.

they are an architectural statement ( not by architects). Architecture has a politics. 

Urban design sends messages out. It can be inviting and inclusive. 

I think architecture / urban design is important. 

These blocks send out message that "we" are still in this never ending war against terrorism. This involves everyone in every community. 

They aren't just a rational response they are a statement. 

Which is the changing of urban space into fortifications.


----------



## Smick (Jul 13, 2020)

B.I.G said:


> Common sense is that its desirable to reduce risk wherever possible. Fuck it though. Let people get murdered if its not reasonable to the lefties.


I really am not sure that it is. I'm prepared to take the additional risk on my life, and that of those who I love, to take the additional risks that leading a civilised existence entails.

If someone attacks a load of people in Brixton then fuck them and the cause they represent. Let them take what's coming to them.

But at least we have gone about life as we see best.

I'd honestly rather die, naively trusting society, than live thinking that a lunatic is going to mow me over every second.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 13, 2020)

I wonder whether we should worry about there being a temporary solution? Does it suggest that the risk is too urgent to wait for the permanent solution? Does the intelligence suggest that the Ritzy is somebody's target? It's owned by a very rich Israeli Jew who was in the news because of the pay dispute. I don't think we can take the council denial of a specific threat at face value. Anti-terror measures are not meant to be discussed very much in case you help the terrorists. The less you say, the more confident they get and the more likely they are to give themselves away. All we know is that there's a very long list of people being watched.  M15 and the Met are run ragged day and night trying to keep track of far too much, and we only ever get told about a small fraction of it.


----------



## Smick (Jul 14, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> It's owned by a very rich Israeli Jew who was in the news because of the pay dispute.



Is that true? It's definitely traded on the LSE. It can't have a single owner. 

And I hate the use of nouns like 'a jew' to refer to people.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 14, 2020)

Smick said:


> Is that true? It's definitely traded on the LSE. It can't have a single owner.
> 
> And I hate the use of nouns like 'a jew' to refer to people.


It is a public company. I posted about their AGM in Southside Centre Wandsworth when the strike was still on Brixton Ritzy staff in pay dispute for London Living Wage with Picturehouse Cinemas


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 14, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> I wonder whether we should worry about there being a temporary solution? Does it suggest that the risk is too urgent to wait for the permanent solution? Does the intelligence suggest that the Ritzy is somebody's target? It's owned by a very rich Israeli Jew who was in the news because of the pay dispute. I don't think we can take the council denial of a specific threat at face value. Anti-terror measures are not meant to be discussed very much in case you help the terrorists. The less you say, the more confident they get and the more likely they are to give themselves away. All we know is that there's a very long list of people being watched.  M15 and the Met are run ragged day and night trying to keep track of far too much, and we only ever get told about a small fraction of it.



To link the Ritzy pay dispute with anti semitism is objectionable as far as Im concerned. 

Even to imply a link is a smear on a hard fought campaign by decent people. Fighting for decent pay and conditions.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 14, 2020)

Smick said:


> Is that true? It's definitely traded on the LSE. It can't have a single owner.
> 
> And I hate the use of nouns like 'a jew' to refer to people.



Its a reference to the CEO - Moshe Joseph Greidinger who is an Israeli.

Him and his brother own about a third of Cineworld.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 14, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> To link the Ritzy pay dispute with anti semitism is objectionable as far as Im concerned.
> 
> Even to imply a link is a smear on a hard fought campaign by decent people. Fighting for decent pay and conditions.


You're an idiot. As you have such difficulty comprehending my posts, please don't read them.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 14, 2020)

Smick said:


> Is that true? It's definitely traded on the LSE. It can't have a single owner.
> 
> And I hate the use of nouns like 'a jew' to refer to people.


I think you'll find that ISIS uses that word. Fool.


----------



## bimble (Jul 14, 2020)

Smick said:


> And I hate the use of nouns like 'a jew' to refer to people.


This is way off topic but, I am one and I use that word all the time, instead of the polite version  jew-_ish, _precisiely because it shocks people, it is a rude word, and i want to unpick why that is. It’s not rude to refer to a Christian is it.   
But windrush square being identified as a relatively high risk target for a certain kind of attack would be nothing at all to do with that obvs. Wouldn’t be surprised if they wanted to get those blocks there before the annual reparations march.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 14, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Yes it is. Posters have been justifying the Council/ Met decsion on basis of various scenarios / what ifs.
> 
> If that is the case my scenerio is completely in keeping with that.
> 
> ...



It's impossible to say whether the blocks around Windrush Square are "necessary". It'll be a risk based decision. Anyone can argue over whether or not it's over-cautious. But accepting that the risk of something happening in Windrush Square is proportionate to this particular measure doesn't mean that it then follows that defences should be placed along all roads.

There are fairly obvious reasons why Windrush Square could be at higher risk of attack than the pavements along the high street. And this is combined with the fact that it's relatively easy to put in place these kinds of defences around the square - the main downside is an aesthetic one. It would not be easy to put similar defences along the street - they would use up already restricted pavement space, and interfere with the functioning of bus stops. 

So no, putting up defences along the street is not an extension of the logic that justifies the blocks around Windrush square.

The blocks around the square do not block access, or fundamentally change the way it can be used.

It's not like the Brockwell park metal fence for example - that did fundamentally change the way the space could be used. My feeling was that it was likely disproportionate to the risk. In this case, it's not so clear at all.

Do the blocks around the square encourage a mindset that we are under seige, or that public gatherings are unsafe? Maybe - but perhaps they also serve to make people who might worry, feel safer. Perhaps there are people who would be more likely to attend gatherings in Windrush Square as a result. Particularly at the moment.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 14, 2020)

teuchter said:


> It's impossible to say whether the blocks around Windrush Square are "necessary". It'll be a risk based decision. Anyone can argue over whether or not it's over-cautious. But accepting that the risk of something happening in Windrush Square is proportionate to this particular measure doesn't mean that it then follows that defences should be placed along all roads.
> 
> There are fairly obvious reasons why Windrush Square could be at higher risk of attack than the pavements along the high street. And this is combined with the fact that it's relatively easy to put in place these kinds of defences around the square - the main downside is an aesthetic one. It would not be easy to put similar defences along the street - they would use up already restricted pavement space, and interfere with the functioning of bus stops.
> 
> ...



No there are not fairly obvious reasons why Windrush square is higher risk for attack .


----------



## alex_ (Jul 14, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> No there are not fairly obvious reasons why Windrush square is higher risk for attack .



it’s a public square where groups of people can gather, there are a number of access points where vehicles can get speed up, from acre lane/down Brixton hill, it’s very open - it would be very easy for a car/truck to access it and it’s famously associated with black British culture. I think it’s fairly obvious why it’s at least medium risk, bearing in mind how well “obvious” targets are protected.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 14, 2020)

alex_ said:


> it’s a public square where groups of people can gather, there are a number of access points where vehicles can get speed up, from acre lane/down Brixton hill, it’s very open - it would be very easy for a car/truck to access it and it’s famously associated with black British culture. I think it’s fairly obvious why it’s at least medium risk, bearing in mind how well “obvious” targets are protected.



There is no evidence produced to back this up. Its purely conjecture.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 14, 2020)

These  recent posts remind me of the Reds under the bed mentality of the Cold War.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 14, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> There is no evidence produced to back this up. Its purely conjecture.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 14, 2020)

Council say:



> There is no current specific threat linked to the Windrush Square installation


----------



## Not a Vet (Jul 14, 2020)

There will have been risk based assessments and these will not be in the public domain. I thought someone posted earlier that the council documents about this were heavily redacted or am I wrong?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 14, 2020)

Not a Vet said:


> There will have been risk based assessments and these will not be in the public domain. I thought someone posted earlier that the council documents about this were heavily redacted or am I wrong?



There is no way of knowing if their were risk based assessments.

Second part of document was withheld.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 14, 2020)

Posters faith in the authorities does surprise me. Considering this is decision by Met and the Council.

The Met had XR down as extremists on Prevent ( part of same organisation that made this decision on putting blocks on Windrush square) until the Guardian made a fuss about it.

Expected teachers etc to report pupils who voices sympathy for XR for de radicalisation.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 14, 2020)

people have short memories ....... Darren Osborne jailed for life for Finsbury Park terrorist attack


----------



## Not a Vet (Jul 14, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> There is no way of knowing if their were risk based assessments.
> 
> Second part of document was withheld.


I can categorically say there will have been risk based assessments


----------



## bimble (Jul 14, 2020)

Just been perusing the weird and probably booming world of 'hostile vehicle mitigation furniture', great heavy planters giant bins and extremely ugly benches mostly. I imagine lambeth will end up going for something like these.


----------



## ash (Jul 14, 2020)

The Arsenal have some interesting ones. Can withstand a 7 tonne lorry apparently:

[


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2020)

ash said:


> The Arsenal have some interesting ones. Can withstand a 7 tonne lorry apparently:
> 
> View attachment 222296[
> View attachment 222297


We've got more space to cover so 'YUPPIES OUT!' would do the job well.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 14, 2020)

Not a Vet said:


> I can categorically say there will have been risk based assessments



Actually you can't


----------



## Smick (Jul 14, 2020)

bimble said:


> This is way off topic but, I am one and I use that word all the time, instead of the polite version  jew-_ish, _precisiely because it shocks people, it is a rude word, and i want to unpick why that is. It’s not rude to refer to a Christian is it.


I take your point and agree with it. I’ve always said that I take exception to nouns being used to describe people; a Jew, a black, a gay. But I guess that’s because I’m using sections of society which have traditionally been discriminated against. Describing someone as a Christian, a blonde, an Australian does not seem so negative to me.


----------



## madolesance (Jul 14, 2020)

bimble said:


> Just been perusing the weird and probably booming world of 'hostile vehicle mitigation furniture', great heavy planters giant bins and extremely ugly benches mostly. I imagine lambeth will end up going for something like these.
> View attachment 222293


Local stone masons could carve something interesting out of the blocks that have been placed in Windrush Square.


----------



## Not a Vet (Jul 14, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Actually you can't


Feels like a panto but oh yes I can


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 14, 2020)

Not a Vet said:


> Feels like a panto but oh yes I can



OK. In that case can youu go back and quote the bit in the Council report on this issue linked earlier to back up your claim its "categorical" that a risk assessment has been done.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 14, 2020)

Read this:









						The secret of anti-terror architecture: Your city is probably safer than you realize
					

Meet the humble bollard.




					qz.com
				




UK is along with Israel and USA at the cutting edge of designing security anti terror public realm. Not a great plus for the UK imo.

Some choice quotes:



> As Ruth Reed, president of the Royal Institute of British Architects wrote to introduce to the organization’s 2010 counter-terrorism design guidelines: ”It is important that our built environment continues to reflect that we are an open and inclusive society, and that in interpreting these new requirements our buildings do not convey that we are driven by security measures.



Begs the question really. What she is saying is that "We" are driven by security measures but we are going to hide it by making them look like seats or planters.

The urban plannners/ architects job is to make a society driven by security measures appear to be open and inclusive.

A society driven by Reds under the bed type security measures is not imo a society furthering an open society.

I really object to way BLM is being used here on this forum to support these "security" measures. Its not what BLM is about.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 14, 2020)

Read this:








						Making Anti-Terror Infrastructure Pretty: The Most Depressing New Urban Design Challenge - Failed Architecture
					

Urban designers were so preoccupied with whether they could make anti-terror infrastructure more beautiful, they didn’t stop to think if they should...




					failedarchitecture.com
				




This is not such an easy read. A lot in this. I think he is bit harsh on expecting architects to turn down work. People need to earn a living. But people can be critical of what they have to do to earn a crust.

Given that its a different perspective.



> Urban designers are increasingly being tasked with an emergent ‘design challenge’ for public spaces: how best to deliver anti-terror infrastructure while generating a pleasant urban environment. By allowing themselves to be drawn into this challenge, and by dutifully working to respond with creative and constructive solutions, they are inadvertently helping to normalize a creeping ‘fortification’ of our cities that in turn contributes to a wider process of ‘bordering’ across the world.



The "borderising" is for example Brexit in this country and for EU keeping out refugees.


> While terrorism may be no more of a serious threat now than in previous decades, what is more serious is the anxiety surrounding the protectionist reaction to the threat. Indeed, for our increasingly unequal economic system to reproduce itself, it needs media and political elites to ramp up a climate of anxiety, which can in turn provide a pretext for borderization.



Measures like dropping concrete blocks into Windrush Square with no announcement is ramping up climate of anxiety. See it here with some of the posts.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 14, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> I wonder whether we should worry about there being a temporary solution? Does it suggest that the risk is too urgent to wait for the permanent solution? Does the intelligence suggest that the Ritzy is somebody's target? It's owned by a very rich Israeli Jew who was in the news because of the pay dispute. I don't think we can take the council denial of a specific threat at face value. Anti-terror measures are not meant to be discussed very much in case you help the terrorists. The less you say, the more confident they get and the more likely they are to give themselves away. All we know is that there's a very long list of people being watched.  M15 and the Met are run ragged day and night trying to keep track of far too much, and we only ever get told about a small fraction of it.



Having looked this up Its not accurate to say its owned by "very rich Israeli Jew*.

I think you should amend your post.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 15, 2020)

The Ritzy is part of Cineworld, the world’s second largest cinema chain. Cineworld is listed on the FTSE. Its market cap today is £776.53m. Mooky is the CEO. He and his brother Israel own 29% of the company between them. Pretty rare for a FTSE company to have such large shareholdings held by a couple of individuals.  

More to the point, the Ritzy is the only place well protected by the blocks. Anyone who spends a minute in the square can see that. The Ritzy has been selected for this protection. It's one of tens of thousands of potential targets in the UK, but the Police and MI5 have chosen the Ritzy for a reason. The council statement about 'no specific threat' can be taken with a pinch of salt. Anyone who takes an interest in security knows that. If you don't get that, it probably means you haven't been reading a decent newspaper since radical Islamic terrorism arrived in the UK, and you have a childlike perception of Lambeth Council's role in anti-terror. 

The sudden arrival of the blocks, with the promise that they are temporary, in lieu of a permanent installation, means a lot. There are intelligence reports, meetings, expert proposals and allocation of scarce resources behind all this. Where else do you see this sort of protection? Strategic infrastructure, city centres, government buildings...but all of a sudden it's at a little cinema in suburban London.  

ISIS terrorists don't choose targets at random. They do their homework. Try to put yourself in their position. They want a high body count and a huge story in the UK and worldwide. They also want respect from ISIS sympathisers, so they don't want random victims who might turn out to be Muslims, they want enemies. British people who drink alcohol are enemies. So are rich Israeli Jews. The Ritzy can be hit with a vehicle with no warning.  There are almost no police patrolling the area. All in all it's a good target. Or it was until the blocks arrived.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> The Ritzy is part of Cineworld, the world’s second largest cinema chain. Cineworld is listed on the FTSE. Its market cap today is £776.53m. Mooky is the CEO. He and his brother Israel own 29% of the company between them. Pretty rare for a FTSE company to have such large shareholdings held by a couple of individuals.
> 
> More to the point, the Ritzy is the only place well protected by the blocks. Anyone who spends a minute in the square can see that. The Ritzy has been selected for this protection.


It's really not been set up to protect the Ritzy. It's to protect the wide open spaces of Windrush Square which recently have been host to several crowded BLM rallies and other large gatherings in recent years. 

For your claim to make any kind of sense, there would have to be plenty of other noticeably stepped up security measures around the Ritzy - and there is none.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 15, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> The Ritzy is part of Cineworld, the world’s second largest cinema chain. Cineworld is listed on the FTSE. Its market cap today is £776.53m. Mooky is the CEO. He and his brother Israel own 29% of the company between them. Pretty rare for a FTSE company to have such large shareholdings held by a couple of individuals.
> 
> More to the point, the Ritzy is the only place well protected by the blocks. Anyone who spends a minute in the square can see that. The Ritzy has been selected for this protection. It's one of tens of thousands of potential targets in the UK, but the Police and MI5 have chosen the Ritzy for a reason. The council statement about 'no specific threat' can be taken with a pinch of salt. Anyone who takes an interest in security knows that. If you don't get that, it probably means you haven't been reading a decent newspaper since radical Islamic terrorism arrived in the UK, and you have a childlike perception of Lambeth Council's role in anti-terror.
> 
> ...



I find this fantasising about terrorism childlike.

Cineworld is a large mulitnational company who dont treat their workers very well. The fact that CEO is Jewish is not relevant.tt was never an issue in the Ritzy dispute.

Its you making it an issue.


----------



## alex_ (Jul 15, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Council say:



A specific threat is isis talking about attacking windrush square in Brixton.

a general threat is the spate of car/truck attacks in Europe in recent years.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 15, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> The Ritzy is part of Cineworld, the world’s second largest cinema chain. Cineworld is listed on the FTSE. Its market cap today is £776.53m. Mooky is the CEO. He and his brother Israel own 29% of the company between them. Pretty rare for a FTSE company to have such large shareholdings held by a couple of individuals.


Maybe - but Sir Stelios Haji-Ioannou and family own 34% of Easyjet apparently.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 15, 2020)

alex_ said:


> A specific threat is isis talking about attacking windrush square in Brixton.
> 
> a general threat is the spate of car/truck attacks in Europe in recent years.


Have I missed something here?
We know terrorists have a penchant for bridges.
Also Christmas Markets (in Germany) street Carnivals (in Nice).

Why is it thought that terrorists would be attracted to a thinly populated area denuded of benches by the council where elderly people surreptitiously lurk drinking out of brown paper bags?

The only possibility is that it's the Ritzy crowd that are being protected - as very shortly will the Brixton Playground crowd.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 15, 2020)

Anyone want to hear Mahamed Hashi, Stockwell councillor (Labour) and co-promoter of the Brixton Soup Kitchen and Lloyd Leon Community Centre (formerly the Brixton Domino Club)?
BBC Radio 4 - Four Thought, Change Through Engagement


----------



## teuchter (Jul 15, 2020)

I get the objection to the blocks on the grounds of overly fearful responses to terrorism.

But the idea that the _real reason_ they are there is simply to protect Ritzy drinkers - in the current context of worldwide and local BLM protests and Brixton's particular history - it's kind of conspiraloonish.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 15, 2020)

teuchter said:


> I get the objection to the blocks on the grounds of overly fearful responses to terrorism.
> But the idea that the _real reason_ they are there is simply to protect Ritzy drinkers


I think that you seem impervious to irony and extrapolation.
What do you think if you see this Gillray? Napoleon and Wellington squabbling over a pudding?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 15, 2020)

alex_ said:


> A specific threat is isis talking about attacking windrush square in Brixton.
> 
> a general threat is the spate of car/truck attacks in Europe in recent years.



Quite.

So no evidence of threat to Windrush square.

VAW have been used in a variety of places. 

There was a spate linked to supporters of ISIS caliphate. That's over.

Terrorism goes up and down. 

It also changes and adapts. The attack on London bridge was a combination. Men in vehicle. Then they jumped out of vehicle and attacked people in the busy Bermondsey market on foot with knives. No amount of concrete blocks is going to stop that.

The putting up of blocks on Windrush square is over reaction.

Its working as sending out a message. Given some of the posts here.


----------



## blameless77 (Jul 15, 2020)

I


Gramsci said:


> Posts here move from Isis to far right using a VAW as the jargon goes on Windrush square.
> 
> As TFL have extended the pavement of Brixton Road for social distancing reasons this is now prime target for a VAW driven by right wing / ISIS terrorist.
> 
> ...



Actually as a cyclist they feel really dangerous - if you're forced into the curb by an aggressive motorist, or knocked off your bike and hit one of those they would do you some serious damage...


----------



## theboris (Jul 15, 2020)

Vauxhall Tories don't like it...








						English councils backpedal on cycling schemes after Tory backlash
					

‘Cycling revolution’ at risk as local Conservatives lobby to remove funded cycle routes




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## theboris (Jul 15, 2020)

theboris said:


> Vauxhall Tories don't like it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rock the Casbah! Rock the Casbah!


----------



## Not a Vet (Jul 15, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> OK. In that case can youu go back and quote the bit in the Council report on this issue linked earlier to back up your claim its "categorical" that a risk assessment has been done.


It’s just a standard intelligence process. It’s reviewed on a regular basis and clearly something must have changed. Possibly overkill but someone makes these decisions and there’s not a lot us mere mortals can do about it. Hopefully the permanent ones won’t be so ugly.


----------



## bimble (Jul 15, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Have I missed something here?
> We know terrorists have a penchant for bridges.
> Also Christmas Markets (in Germany) street Carnivals (in Nice).
> 
> ...



Are you being entirely serious? Just in case you're not joking, Windrush Square is a place where large crowds of people often gather for rallies and demonstrations, particularly for causes that far right extremists hate the most, for instance the annual Reparations march which i think is usually at the start of next month. If you were a suicidal racist and wanted to drive a truck into people of colour standing up for their rights then this might seem a very good place to choose.
You might think this is paranoid and that public space shouldn't be cluttered with concrete just in case some madman decides to try to mow down a bunch of strangers one day (and that’s fair enough to argue that) but the idea that the police & council have contrived all this to protect prosecco drinkers at the ritzy seems extremely daft.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 15, 2020)

Not a Vet said:


> It’s just a standard intelligence process. It’s reviewed on a regular basis and clearly something must have changed. Possibly overkill but someone makes these decisions and there’s not a lot us mere mortals can do about it. Hopefully the permanent ones won’t be so ugly.



You are guessing that is the case. 

Even if you are correct this is shit way to do things.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 15, 2020)

bimble said:


> Are you being entirely serious? Just in case you're not joking, Windrush Square is a place where large crowds of people often gather for rallies and demonstrations, particularly for causes that far right extremists hate the most, for instance the annual Reparations march which i think is usually at the start of next month. If you were a suicidal racist and wanted to drive a truck into people of colour standing up for their rights then this might seem a very good place to choose.
> You might think this is paranoid and that public space shouldn't be cluttered with concrete just in case some madman decides to try to mow down a bunch of strangers one day (and that’s fair enough to argue that) but the idea that the police & council have contrived all this to protect prosecco drinkers at the ritzy seems extremely daft.



Its CH1 not being entirely serious. 

As pointed out in post 1218


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 15, 2020)

In actual fact the last far right terrorist realised the best way to try to kill a lot of Black people was by placing bomb next to Iceland. Which he was correct to think.

Putting concrete blocks around Windrush square has little to do with stoppng terrorism.

The Council has , as Ive repeatedly said, produced no case for these blocks on Windrush square. 

But posters here are working up various fantasy scenerios to justify them.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 15, 2020)

One good thing about the concrete block is that the authorities have protected me. When I finally go back to the Ritzy I will be able to enjoy a film without worrying that a terrorist ( take your pick ISIS or far right ) won't disturb my film by driving a truck into the cinema. What a relief that will be. Its been keeping me awake at night. I can sleep soundly now. 

Thankyou Lambeth Council and the boys in blue.


----------



## bimble (Jul 15, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Putting concrete blocks around Windrush square has little to do with stoppng terrorism.


Then what do you think it has to do with?
The civil servants or whatever commitee decided to buy the blocks and put them there do you think their remit is to subtly ramp up the climate of fear to better crush our spirits something like that? If not that what?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 15, 2020)

bimble said:


> Then what do you think it has to do with?
> The civil servants or whatever commitee decided to buy the blocks and put them there do you think their remit is to subtly ramp up the climate of fear to better crush our spirits something like that? If not that what?




As someone who uses the Ritzy ,  goes on demos/ events in Windrush square ( pandemic permitting) I  think putting concrete blocks on Windrush square is a load of bollox.

Ive posted up a enough posts to show what I think.

Read some of my previous posts on this issue. I dont feel like repeating myself tonight.


----------



## bimble (Jul 15, 2020)

I know you think it’s bollox. 
Didn’t realise you think them putting the blocks there ‘has little to do with stopping terrorism’ though, that’s what I was asking about. Happy to leave it at that if you prefer.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 15, 2020)

[


bimble said:


> I know you think it’s bollox.
> Didn’t realise you think them putting the blocks there ‘has little to do with stopping terrorism’ though, that’s what I was asking about. Happy to leave it at that if you prefer.



Just go back and read my posts I have made it clear.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 15, 2020)

You are depressing the hell out of me.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 15, 2020)

Every now and then I really do feel like giving up on Urban75. I come here for something different. I often end up feeling , as I do in every day life, like Im some sort of out to lunch person.

I do try to read up on stuff and put in posts with some content.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 15, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> You are depressing the hell out of me.



Sorry who is that directed to?


----------



## nagapie (Jul 15, 2020)

Putting up terrorist blocks in Windrush Square to protect us from terrorists is both part of the agenda of fear - I'm sure there are a 100 other ways you are more likely to die in Windrush Square/central Brixton - and part of the business of showing us that they are doing something - by doing nothing. 
Typical Lambeth Council.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 15, 2020)

nagapie said:


> Putting up terrorist blocks in Windrush Square to protect us from terrorists is both part of the agenda of fear - I'm sure there are a 100 other ways you are more likely to die in Windrush Square/central Brixton - and part of the business of showing us that they are doing something - by doing nothing.
> Typical Lambeth Council.



Thanks for posting this.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 15, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Thanks for posting this.


So much posted that is bizarre or completely in denial.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 15, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Sorry who is that directed to?


all of you banging on about terrorism or possible terrism in central Brixton, including you.  Terrorism had always been in my awareness and daily life, but this debate / non debate is doing my head in.   No need to respond to that, so please don't.


----------



## theboris (Jul 15, 2020)

editor said:


> We've got more space to cover so 'YUPPIES OUT!' would do the job well.


Something, something about Arsenal's crap defence


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 15, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> In actual fact the last far right terrorist realised the best way to try to kill a lot of Black people was by placing bomb next to Iceland. Which he was correct to think.



there was this, more recently......


cuppa tee said:


> people have short memories ....... Darren Osborne jailed for life for Finsbury Park terrorist attack


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 15, 2020)

At the moment I really need to go shopping in Brixton (my phone hasn't worked for 2 weeks) but based on my last couple of of visits I'm feeling really vary of people not wearing masks or not social distanting so I haven't had the courage to go back yet.  Haven't been the market for weeks either. I hate buying overpriced veg from the supermarket.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 15, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> all of you banging on about terrorism or possible terrism in central Brixton, including you.  Terrorism had always been in my awareness and daily life, but this debate / non debate is doing my head in.   No need to respond to that, so please don't.



Actually I will. Im the one of few posters here who is not banging on about possible terrorism. So leave me out of it thankyou,

And you gave Bimbles post a like. So its not "all of you" .


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2020)

May I cordially suggest that we leave the topic of the Windrush Square concrete blocks off the chat agenda for a bit?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 15, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> And you gave Bimbles post a like. So its not "all of you" .


mistake. unliked, sorry Bimbles.


----------



## Big Bertha (Jul 16, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> In actual fact the last far right terrorist realised the best way to try to kill a lot of Black people was by placing bomb next to Iceland. Which he was correct to think.


But he didn’t kill anyone did he?


----------



## bimble (Jul 16, 2020)

Just want to say sorry especially to Gramsci for my being more of a dick than usual yesterday. I realised in the middle of the night why I've been doing it, its because of the horrific thing i saw from my window a few years back on flaxman road, which I'm obviously still not really over, it was a vehicle used as a weapon to kill a young man (not terrorism it was very targetted).  Weird that i didn't realise until later why i was having such strong feelings about the whole topic when i don't even live there any more. Anyway, apologies.


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 16, 2020)

I think the Vauxhall Tories have made a decison (which apparently was rather controversial internally) to Stand Up For Motorists - it is a viable angle and one that local parties sporadically do, ifthey think it benefits them. Knowing some of Vauxhall Tories loosely, they would be in favour of these kind of measures generally, but then I guess politics sometimes ends up in your chosen party championing stuff you don't personally like


----------



## Mr paulee (Jul 16, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> One good thing about the concrete block is that the authorities have protected me. When I finally go back to the Ritzy I will be able to enjoy a film without worrying that a terrorist ( take your pick ISIS or far right ) won't disturb my film by driving a truck into the cinema. What a relief that will be. Its been keeping me awake at night. I can sleep soundly now.
> 
> Thankyou Lambeth Council and the boys in blue.


The tone of your post in relation to people wanting to harm or maim others (take you pick ISIS or far right etc) is absolutely disgraceful.

I hope you are proud of yourself.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> The tone of your post in relation to people wanting to harm or maim others (take you pick ISIS or far right etc) is absolutely disgraceful.
> 
> I hope you are proud of yourself.


I was rather hoping we'd leave this topic alone for now.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 16, 2020)

Load of old B(ol)locks


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 16, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> The tone of your post in relation to people wanting to harm or maim others (take you pick ISIS or far right etc) is absolutely disgraceful.
> 
> I hope you are proud of yourself.



Im not going to reply to this as editor has asked for topic be left alone.

I assume you didnt see the Eds previous post.

So would be obliged if you out of courtesy delete your post.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 16, 2020)

I plucked up the courage and shipped in Brixton today. Went to the market for veg and the phone kiosk near Morley's and finally got my phone fixed. It was ok and feeling much better about things now. Agree windrush sq looks horrible with all those blocks . Iwas appauled how they were all at the ritzy end and don't protect the open part of the sq much at all. We need to get down there with paint asap and change how it looks.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 16, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> I plucked up the courage and shipped in Brixton today.



Peak gentrification now we have a yacht club.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 16, 2020)

That or it's sitting down in windrush square to knock out some slash fic.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 17, 2020)

Didn't want to aggravate the concerte block situation - but I did a quick reckie this afternoon, and there is one block at the south end of Windrush Sqaure. The whole of the bus stop area facing St Matthews Churchyard (Peace Garden) is completely free of blocks and totally exposed to attack. All the blocks are concentrated around the north-east tip of Windrush Square opposite the Town Hall - going round to the Ritzy along Coldhabour Lane.

I notice these are actaully pre-fabircated commercially - which makes me wonder if some inhenious slaesman has been onto the leader of the council? I'm pretty certain what we have got is these:
Concrete Security Block - UKs #1 Supplier | Safe Fence

If so please note that the cost is £175 plus VAT per block.
There can't be more than 20 of them.
What is happening to the rest of the budgeted figure - it was alleged to be £320,000?
Someone' pocket/Jersey Bank account? I think People's Audit might look at this.

It's all very well having a Lambeth Audit of public monuments
Love Lambeth
but if you are cleansing the borough of unsuitable colonial and racist imagery and yet lining officer's pockets at the same time, what then?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 17, 2020)

To be fair there is probably a bunch of other  installation and  planning costs involved that are far more expensive than the lumps of concrete themselves. So that's not the best measure of cost.

that being said   £320,000  seems a lot.  it's  blocks of concrete not a house.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 17, 2020)

And already there's a large group of youths and at least one dealer sitting on the block nearest the pedestrian crossing and the KFC, playing loud music, smoking weed, parking their bicycles on half the section of knobbled pavement which tells blind people where the crossing is. Everyone who uses that crossing has to walk around them and their bikes and enjoy their weed and their music.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 17, 2020)

People sitting down in a public square on concrete. Damn their souls. Especially youths and drug dealers.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 17, 2020)

Knowing a lot about the installation of anti vehicle blocks and barriers in London I can say firmly this was directed by the police not the  council.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 17, 2020)

Nanker Phelge said:


> People sitting down in a public square on concrete. Damn their souls. Especially youths and drug dealers.


There were more than a dozen of them. Half on the square and half on the pavement/pedestrian crossing. Too high/stupid/selfish to know or care. I didn't call the police but i should have done. Next time I will.


----------



## lunar (Jul 17, 2020)

Blocks in Windrush Sq. If it is to protect the public from terrorist attacks due to right-winged fascist or otherwise, then you may as well place similar blocks wherever there are ethnic minorities living in inner London.


----------



## alex_ (Jul 17, 2020)

lunar said:


> Blocks in Windrush Sq. If it is to protect the public from terrorist attacks due to right-winged fascist or otherwise, then you may as well place similar blocks wherever there are ethnic minorities living in inner London.



most public spaces already have them


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 17, 2020)

Most records shops stock Coldplay. Doesn't make it right or just.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 17, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> There were more than a dozen of them. Half on the square and half on the pavement/pedestrian crossing. Too high/stupid/selfish to know or care. I didn't call the police but i should have done. Next time I will.


What an arse


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 17, 2020)

" Too high/stupid/selfish to know or care"

You're twistin' my melon, man


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 17, 2020)

If being high, selfish and stupid warrants a cop call, I got a huge list of people to grass up.....


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 17, 2020)

What was the point of opening up the square to block it off again. What is the risk? If we're helped to understand and get a say in if we we're willing to live with that or not and then get provided with a view of what measures/options can be put in place that maybe take a little less away from the space.

It's not a lot to ask to involve the people that live here. They might meet a lot less resistance and find they can save money keeping projects small and local.

They say there was no benefit in looking at alternative suppliers, but don't say why. That is a lousy procurement summary.

The leg work on this would have been minimal so the price doesn't stack up unless they are hiring them for a very long time.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 17, 2020)

We all need to be a lot more small and local in future.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 17, 2020)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What was the point of opening up the square to block it off again.



To say you are doing something.

I mean it could be because as more information came in  decisions changed about what the best way to do things were. However i'm not sure that much consideration went into it.
also  most action were probably done to deal  with one specific issue.  the council may have swallowed a spider to catch the fly.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 17, 2020)

Nanker Phelge said:


> What was the point of opening up the square to block it off again.


The square was redone around 2010, and I think that was before these vehicle attacks became a "thing". I think the first was the Nice one in 2016? Had the redesign of the square taken place more recently, then this kind of thing would have been designed in from the start.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2020)

Behold! The invincible metal letters! As strong as a ten ton concrete block (apparently)


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 17, 2020)

Design / architecture aren't of public spaces aren't just neutral problem solving exercises.

Should public space design be about whatever the police / security services think is best?

Is designing public space to be fortified really a good thing?

I don't think so.

Windrush square is to symbolise a society that is open and tolerant to others. Fortifying it undermines and changes its meaning.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 17, 2020)

teuchter said:


> The square was redone around 2010, and I think that was before these vehicle attacks became a "thing". I think the first was the Nice one in 2016? Had the redesign of the square taken place more recently, then this kind of thing would have been designed in from the start.


The Sun claims that the French have spent 16.5 million pounds on anti-terror fencing in Nice.
They did of course have an attack there - before they chose to erect the new fencing.
I'm afraid I remain sceptical as to why any terrorist elements would want to attack the Ritzy.








						France unveils new £16.5MILLION anti-terror barriers - could London be next?
					

AUTHORITIES in Nice have finished a £16.5 million anti-terror project to keep tourists safe from another vehicle rampage attack. A week after London was hit by an Islamic State smash, the French ci…




					www.thesun.co.uk


----------



## Mr paulee (Jul 17, 2020)

Teenager sentenced after damaging police vehicle
					

A teenage boy who damaged a police vehicle during an illegal Brixton music event has been sentenced




					news.met.police.uk
				




'At court he was handed a six-week curfew, where he is ordered to be at home between the hours of 20:00hrs and 05:00hrs. He was also handed a Youth Referral Order, exclusion requirement from the Angel Town Estate and ordered to pay a fine totalling £107. '


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> Teenager sentenced after damaging police vehicle
> 
> 
> A teenage boy who damaged a police vehicle during an illegal Brixton music event has been sentenced
> ...


That'll learn 'im.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2020)

Brixton news 















						Brixton keyworkers stage protest at 25% rent increase, Fri 17th July 2020
					

Residents of the keyworker flats on Brixton Water Lane were joined this evening by supporters of Homes For All and The London Renters Union to oppose the 25% rent increases being imposed on nurses …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 17, 2020)

More blocks have arrived. Being placed by the ped crossing on Effra Rd.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> More blocks have arrived. Being placed by the ped crossing on Effra Rd.


I was just grabbing a few pics. There's a lorra lorra concrete in the square now!


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 17, 2020)

The contractor says he's just putting 4 blocks on the Effra Rd side of the square. No more blocks after that. They're a temporary measure which does not conform to the standard (PAS69?) The permanent solution will be bollards, to be installed in October. They'll replace the blocks and also be installed on the Saltoun Rd side. In the meantime the trees on that side are regarded  as a temporary vehicle barrier, even though a car can fit between them.

So the whole square will be equally protected. My Ritzy theory is thoroughly debunked.

e2a: there are 3 blocks on the Saltoun Rd side now.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 17, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> The contractor says he's just putting 4 blocks on the Effra Rd side of the square. No more blocks after that. They're a temporary measure which does not conform to the standard (PAS69?) The permanent solution will be bollards, to be installed in October. They'll replace the blocks and also be installed on the Saltoun Rd side. In the meantime the trees on that side are regarded  as a temporary vehicle barrier, even though a car can fit between them.
> 
> So the whole square will be equally protected. My Ritzy theory is thoroughly debunked.


Well when they've finished I hope they manage to do everything within the tasteful guidelines below.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 17, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> Teenager sentenced after damaging police vehicle
> 
> 
> A teenage boy who damaged a police vehicle during an illegal Brixton music event has been sentenced
> ...



This is just cut and paste with no comment. Your view is what?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 17, 2020)

So the Council and Met have decided to surround Windrush square with bollards. 

As I said earlier a permanent "solution" would be so that people would not be able to sit on the "fortifications" of Windrush square.

Brilliant plan by the Urban design section of the Met. 

They had made sure the revamped Windrush square was "Windswept" square. They wanted clear sightlines across it for policing. 

So no Victorian style landscaped garden.

I was sitting in the Victoria Embankment gardens today. Very pleasant. Mix of people there enjoying it. 

How is it Victorians , who were hardly lefties , saw the need for nice places to sit with trees and flower? 

What we get in 20th Century is arid windswept space courtesy of the police experts.

Now its going to be encased in bollards.

This is the state of urban planning in 2020s. Its shit.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 17, 2020)

alex_ said:


> most public spaces already have them



Parliament square doesn't have concrete blocks/ bollards or other anti VAW devices surrounding it.

Neither does Trafalgar square.

Oxford street is also place with lots of pedestrians with no anti VAW bollards separating pedestrians from the road.

So your argument is wrong.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 17, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> So the Council and Met have decided to surround Windrush square with bollards.
> 
> As I said earlier a permanent "solution" would be so that people would not be able to sit on the "fortifications" of Windrush square.
> 
> ...


I think some people might have forgotten how crap Windrush Square used to be, with bollards and fences and so on, and sliced up by roads. Most people think it was an improvement. Let's see what these new bollards are like.


Before, and now:


----------



## teuchter (Jul 17, 2020)




----------



## Gramsci (Jul 17, 2020)

teuchter said:


> I think some people might have forgotten how crap Windrush Square used to be, with bollards and fences and so on, and sliced up by roads. Most people think it was an improvement. Let's see what these new bollards are like.
> 
> 
> Before, and now:
> ...



Your not getting the point.

The design of Windrush square was heavily influenced by Secured by Design.

This has affected planning proposals in LJ.

Your pictures are selective.

Im talking about the whole square.

Outside the Tate Library for example there was a really nice fountain that went when the land was revamped. Council said it was to expensive to upkeep.

The space outside the Ritzy and Tate Library was very run down and not what it was in its glory days. ( believe editor has done some history on this).

Placing bollards around the Windrush square should not be lets see what these bollards are like. Thats crap. Changes to Windrush square, which is public space should go through planning.

Planning is hardly perfect system. But at least its some democratic say in ones environment.

What you are saying is I should shut up and wait to see what its like.

Im not going to do that.

I also think as i keep saying urban design is not value free problem solving.

Its bound up with politics.

The "wait and see" attitude is trying to be neutral . Which is not neutral in practise. 

There is no justiification for fortifications around Windrush square imo.

Money would be better spent maintaining it properly. Its been poorly maintained since it was finished.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 17, 2020)

If they were putting up railings that decreased permeability for pedestrians, I'd agree that would be a fundamental change.

Bollards though - not such a big deal really, although there can certainly be better and worse designs. If they are done well, they will not really register - unlike the big concrete blocks, which a couple of pages ago you were complaining looked like fortifications.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 18, 2020)

Another thing. 

If the Met and Council want to fortify Windrush Square they should not take money from the communtiy to do so.


----------



## madolesance (Jul 18, 2020)

Let’s get rid of the gyratory system that is still used around Windrush Square. There’s definitely an attitude from drivers to speed away from the lights at KFC, to own the lane they want to be in. Cyclists don’t stand a chance.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 18, 2020)

teuchter said:


> If they were putting up railings that decreased permeability for pedestrians, I'd agree that would be a fundamental change.
> 
> Bollards though - not such a big deal really, although there can certainly be better and worse designs. If they are done well, they will not really register - unlike the big concrete blocks, which a couple of pages ago you were complaining looked like fortifications.



I think you should go back and read my previous posts on the matter. 

You are willfully trying to make out Im being unreasonable.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 18, 2020)

teuchter said:


> If they were putting up railings that decreased permeability for pedestrians, I'd agree that would be a fundamental change.
> 
> Bollards though - not such a big deal really, although there can certainly be better and worse designs. If they are done well, they will not really register - unlike the big concrete blocks, which a couple of pages ago you were complaining looked like fortifications.



Posts of mine 1207 and 1208 here on this thread.

Dressing them up as something else doesnt make them any less fortifications.

So you are saying people arent able to see through the camoflage and won't realise their significance if the experts design them right. I beg to differ.

I think ordinary people can see through this.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 18, 2020)

Anti-terror bollards come in a variety of designs.  Here are some on Oxford Street.









Not really an eyesore. With the whole square protected, people can plan anti-slavery/BLM/cultural/Remembrance Day/religious events without fear of vehicle attacks by the far right. I think it's an asset for us all.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 18, 2020)

Cyclists don't deserve a chance. 

Where's the sport in that?


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 18, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> Anti-terror bollards come in a variety of designs.  Here are some on Oxford Street.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They are great until you walk into one and smash your bollocks in....


----------



## newbie (Jul 18, 2020)

madolesance said:


> Let’s get rid of the gyratory system that is still used around Windrush Square. There’s definitely an attitude from drivers to speed away from the lights at KFC, to own the lane they want to be in. Cyclists don’t stand a chance.


If you don't like cycling up the slope across empty space with cars both sides, and I sure don't, St Matthews Road/Josephine Avenue is your friend.  Or at least, has been.  The way Water Lane is being used at the moment makes it a bit less pleasant.


----------



## alex_ (Jul 18, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Parliament square doesn't have concrete blocks/ bollards or other anti VAW devices surrounding it.
> 
> Neither does Trafalgar square.
> 
> ...



yup, none if that stuff in this picture


or this one



Or here



and here is an article about a company installing anti truck bollards on Oxford street









						Safetyflex Barriers bollards
					

Safetyflex Barriers security larger Oxford Street bollards safety 2012 Olympic Park big cities Canary Wharf specification




					www.professionalsecurity.co.uk
				




perhaps gramsci’s point is that he can’t see any of this stuff - However this disproves his argument that this stuff defaces the locations it is installed in


----------



## Big Bertha (Jul 18, 2020)

alex_ said:


> yup, none if that stuff in this picture
> View attachment 222722
> 
> or this one
> ...


that’s a load of bollards!


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2020)

Blocks galore!














						Yet more concrete blocks are plonked into Windrush Square, Sat 18th July 2020
					

The concrete cognoscenti must be loving what’s going on at Windrush Square, as another fresh batch of hefty concrete blocks were dropped into position early this morning,  Sat 18th July 2020.…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 18, 2020)

I think we must view these tempory monoliths as suitable surfaces for expression, art and protest. Now where is that paint that I need to use up ....


----------



## bimble (Jul 18, 2020)

Monstrous as they are those look like things there might be loads of uses for, as canvases but also seats, soapboxes/ stages, picnic spots very short term market stalls plinths for statues human or other. They have more potential than the horrible steel bollards all over the place the ones with the slanted tops designed to prevent anything or anyone from resting on them.


----------



## editor (Jul 18, 2020)

There mist be something like 20-odd blocks in there already!


----------



## ash (Jul 18, 2020)

Just been into Brixton for the first evening first since lockdown. It was busy but felt OK outside. Not sure how it would feel after 10.00.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 18, 2020)

alex_ said:


> yup, none if that stuff in this picture
> View attachment 222722
> 
> or this one
> ...


Yup nothing in Parliament square. Im up in West End every day. 

Here are photos I took today of Parliament square. No bollards. 

I took some photos today of Trafalgar square . Might deal with that tomorrow when i have time. 

As well as your other points.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 18, 2020)

alex_ said:


> yup, none if that stuff in this picture
> View attachment 222722
> 
> or this one
> ...



The Alamy stock photo is of the barrier leading to the Mall. The photo is looking towards the Mall that leads to Buckingham palace. Admiralty Arch is behind the yellow barrier. This has nothing to do with "protecting" Trafalgar square.

Now when the Changing of the Guard happens the barrier comes down to stop vehicles entering the Mall. Its not about Trafalgar square. The yellow arches are there  there to let tourist into the Mall to see the Palace. Its not about stopping people / cars getting to Trafalgar square. Its about stopping traffic going down the Mall during Changing of the Guard. Its lifted when the Changing of the Guard is finished. So its a temporary barrier.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 18, 2020)

alex_ said:


> perhaps gramsci’s point is that he can’t see any of this stuff - However this disproves his argument that this stuff defaces the locations it is installed in



If you had been following my posts on this issue you would have seen Ive read up a bit. 

See my posts 1207 and 1208.

There is an argument that designing these "anti terror" measures to appear to blend in is part of the problem.  

I dont feel like reposting so go and read those posts.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 18, 2020)

alex_ said:


> yup, none if that stuff in this picture
> View attachment 222722
> 
> or this one
> ...



As I said Im up in West End every day. Trafalgar square is normally busy. I hang out there in weekday mornings on north side outside National Gallery. Pandemic means its a shadow of its former self.

On North side by National Gallery where I sit in mornings I used to see the tourists queue for National Gallery and the street performers/ artists/ musicians turn up. In normal times that north side was packed. Also impromptu small demos on a variety of issues. I miss it.

I had another look today and the bollard are in the centre of the square. North side is unprotected. So are sections of the South side.

See photos of Ice cream van and the volunteers who feed homeless cars get around the concrete blocks on North side.

BTW I have no problem with the group feeding the homeless or the ice cream van. Im just showing how ludicrous "anti terrorism" is.

On south side whole swathes of the square are "unprotected" .

Its not that I didnt notice the bollards. Its that Trafalgar square has several openings enough for vehicles to get through that I didnt see the bollards as "anti VAW".

See below some of my photos from today.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 18, 2020)

Im not having a go at anyone here.

One of my points is that using urban design to design out terrorism is never going to work.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 18, 2020)

There are significant numbers of drivers who are ignoring the low traffic zone in Railton/Poets. Presumably that will change once the fines kick in?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 19, 2020)

Ms T said:


> There are significant numbers of drivers who are ignoring the low traffic zone in Railton/Poets. Presumably that will change once the fines kick in?



I was coming home late on Friday night about 9pm. On corner of Shakespeare road and CHL ( basically LJ) lot of police stopping cars coming down from Railton.

Presume it was about going through the LTN when they were not supposed to.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 19, 2020)

Bollards and concrete blocks look shite. Why the fucking argument. It's a lazy solution, the council are being shit as usual, and people who live here are the ones stuck with a crappy fix to a shitty non-concern (where's the risk assessment?)

Stop fucking moaning and sort it or just fucking live with it. Who cares that much. People on here a wilfully fucking arsey for the sake of making someone who clearly cares about this stuff look stupid for paying attention to the detail and showing concern beyond his own doormat.

Time people fucked off this thread if all they wanna do is support bad council decisions to get at a couple of blokes they think are a bit too lefty for their own good.

Everyone on here can be a prick at times, but the pricks that care are better than the pricks that just pick pick pick.....


----------



## Rushy (Jul 19, 2020)

Ms T said:


> There are significant numbers of drivers who are ignoring the low traffic zone in Railton/Poets. Presumably that will change once the fines kick in?


It seems like every time I pass a gate someone drives through.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 19, 2020)

Nanker Phelge said:


> Bollards and concrete blocks look shite. Why the fucking argument. It's a lazy solution, the council are being shit as usual, and people who live here are the ones stuck with a crappy fix to a shitty non-concern (where's the risk assessment?)
> 
> Stop fucking moaning and sort it or just fucking live with it. Who cares that much. People on here a wilfully fucking arsey for the sake of making someone who clearly cares about this stuff look stupid for paying attention to the detail and showing concern beyond his own doormat.
> 
> ...


Don't know exactly what you mean there, but I posted the Brixton Buzz story on Facebook and got this interesting reaction from Egypt
Hazem Hussein
I hate those cement blocks, years after the 2011 revolution in Cairo, downtown Tahrir square, the US embassy in garden city and the Italian embassy are still barricaded with horrible looking similar grey monstrosities


----------



## T & P (Jul 19, 2020)

Saw the blocks for the first time today. They’re truly hideous and oversized enough to handle a Challenger II main battle tank. They could at the very least have tried to align them a bit with the pavement and surrounding landmarks. As they are they looked like they’d been just dropped from a great height and let to rest where they landed.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 19, 2020)

Lord 'elp us! don't suggest puttin 'em straight. It'll be another 40k to mark up some plans then send the apprentice down Jewsons for a spirit level and tape measure.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 19, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Don't know exactly what you mean there, but I posted the Brixton Buzz story on Facebook and got this interesting reaction from Egypt
> Hazem Hussein
> I hate those cement blocks, years after the 2011 revolution in Cairo, downtown Tahrir square, the US embassy in garden city and the Italian embassy are still barricaded with horrible looking similar grey monstrosities




At least Egypt get it.

Bit of a harsh way to describe the pyramids though.....


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 20, 2020)

They'll be gone in October.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Jul 20, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> They'll be gone in October.



The youths?


----------



## billythefish (Jul 20, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> I think we must view these tempory monoliths as suitable surfaces for expression, art and protest. Now where is that paint that I need to use up ....


They should be painted to look like giant chunks of fudge and nougat. ;-)


----------



## lefteri (Jul 20, 2020)

billythefish said:


> They should be painted to look like giant chunks of fudge and nougat. ;-)


turkish delight!


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2020)

lefteri said:


> turkish delight!


An old Brixton connection









						Brixton history: Rance’s And Savoy Turkish Baths at 461 Brixton Road
					

A visitor to central Brixton in late Victorian times may have been surprised to see the flamboyant façade of  Rance’s Turkish Baths, which operated in Brixton Road from 1893 to 1932.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 20, 2020)

billythefish said:


> They should be painted to look like giant chunks of fudge and nougat. ;-)


 was thinking of empty plinths or coffins...


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 21, 2020)

If there's a chance to lobby the council/police about the bollards, which there probably isn't, some of them could be swapped for plinths or planters or seating or bins or bike racks.  If it conforms to the PAS68 standard, it'll do the job.  Here are a couple of examples

PAS 68 concrete blocks | Townscape Products





						Street Furniture Manufacturer & Suppliers UK Company
					

We design and manufacture bespoke Street furniture including Seating, Litter bins, Street Furniture Planters and cycle parking in a range of materials including steel, stainless steel, concrete & timber.




					www.townscapeproducts.co.uk
				








						Counter terror street furniture | Townscape Products
					






					www.townscapeproducts.co.uk


----------



## blameless77 (Jul 21, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> If there's a chance to lobby the council/police about the bollards, which there probably isn't, some of them could be swapped for plinths or planters or seating or bins or bike racks.  If it conforms to the PAS68 standard, it'll do the job.  Here are a couple of examples
> 
> PAS 68 concrete blocks | Townscape Products
> 
> ...



anthony Gormley bollards, a la Peckham?


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 21, 2020)

I haven't seen the concrete blocks in real life but I kind of like the brutalist aspect.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2020)

twistedAM said:


> I haven't seen the concrete blocks in real life but I kind of like the brutalist aspect.


I like the way they've instantly been absorbed into Brixton life and are are providing handy seating, picnic tables, ranting platforms etc.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 21, 2020)

blameless77 said:


> anthony Gormley bollards, a la Peckham?
> 
> 
> View attachment 223077


Unfortunately the choices of bollards from *safetyflex*, the company who will be supplying the "Truckstopper" bollards (and are also the manufacturer of the concrete blocks) is rather more limited.  (Although they are a darn sight less intrusive than some of the other street furniture introduced elsewhere as part of performative security measures.)





						Compare our products - Safetyflex Barriers
					

The World�s No.1 manufacturer of PAS68 Spring Steel Barrier and Bollards



					www.safetyflexbarriers.com


----------



## teuchter (Jul 21, 2020)

twistedAM said:


> I haven't seen the concrete blocks in real life but I kind of like the brutalist aspect.


I was a bit disappointed when I saw them in real life... I had imagined them as bigger and more brutal.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 21, 2020)

Latest News from Safetyflex
					

The World�s No.1 manufacturer of PAS68 Spring Steel Barrier and Bollards



					www.safetyflexbarriers.com
				




I didn't realise there was a whole industry grown up around the "War on Terror".

To the point where this firm can be seriously said to be "leading the fight against terrorism" without being questioned.

One thing I have learned from Windrush square is how the endless war on terror can be normalised and just accepted as that is just is how things are.

Another thing is that the urban environment is not always what it might seem on the surface. I never really thought how the authorities might want to disguise the real meaning of objects placed in an urban setting.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 21, 2020)

post repeated itself for some unknown reason.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 22, 2020)

lang rabbie said:


> Unfortunately the choices of bollards from *safetyflex*, the company who will be supplying the "Truckstopper" bollards (and are also the manufacturer of the concrete blocks) is rather more limited.  (Although they are a darn sight less intrusive than some of the other street furniture introduced elsewhere as part of performative security measures.)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you saying that we've got to pay twice?
First for the crappy temporary blocks already there (supplier upthread)
second for alternatives from Safetyflex (which appears to be a US owned outfit)

If we need to go the whole fascist hog - might I suggest this more economic alternative
Concrete Jersey Barrier

I mean  you can't beat Rs120/piece.    [1 Pound sterling equals 95.29 Indian Rupee]
Mr Modi comes up Trumps - so to speak.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 22, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Are you saying that we've got to pay twice?
> First for the crappy temporary blocks already there (supplier upthread)
> second for alternatives from Safetyflex (which appears to be a US owned outfit)



The Lambeth "officer delegated decision" report  Public Realm Protection Proposals talks about an installation period until October, and about a temporary (Phase 1) solution.  I am therefore _hoping_ that the price quoted includes both the blocks as an interim measure AND the permanent bollards.  

If it doesn't it would indeed be price gouging.


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 22, 2020)

VOTE FOR HILLSIDE GARDENS





Tiny non-league contender *Palace Road Nature Garden* (in the liminal space between Tulse Hill and Streatham Hill*)* 
is in a David and Goliath contest against Premiership leaders *Richmond Park* in the latest round of 
*World Cup of South London Parks* on Twitter (yes it really is a thing!)



If you have a Twitter account please vote for Palace Road before 7pm today 
(or why not set up a Twitter account now, just to be able to stick it Richmond!)
Even if you might be planning to vote for Brockwell Park in the later rounds, 
our small but perfectly formed SW2 local open space needs all the publicity that a shock win over Richmond today could bring


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2020)

One for local families Lambeth offer a ‘Summer of food and fun for Lambeth families’


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 23, 2020)

Does anyone know if Blue Dental are taking patients again? 🥺


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2020)

xsunnysuex said:


> Does anyone know if Blue Dental are taking patients again? 🥺


Their website still says emergency only. A couple of my teeth are in a terrible state but nowhere near emergency status.





						Blue Dental Care
					






					www.bluedentalcare.co.uk


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 23, 2020)

editor said:


> Their website still says emergency only. A couple of my teeth are in a terrible state but nowhere near emergency status.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks. Mine is just about at emergency level.  I hate teeth!


----------



## twistedAM (Jul 23, 2020)

lang rabbie said:


> VOTE FOR HILLSIDE GARDENS
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Missed the vote but got behind Streatham Common in today's poll.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2020)

Coming up Budding Brixton tech entrepreneurs invited to an online event to kick-start their business, 30th July 2020


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2020)

Tickets from £11 to - wait! - £1,020! The Real McCoy


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 24, 2020)

editor said:


> Tickets from £11 to - wait! - £1,020! The Real McCoy


no booking fee?


----------



## IC3D (Jul 24, 2020)

Pickman's model said:


> no booking fee?


1.36 I imagine.


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2020)

Nice work














						Local illustrator celebrates Brixton’s independent businesses in ink and watercolour
					

Brixton based illustrator, Gaby Harrison, is celebrating local businesses by capturing them in ink and watercolour. Keen to honour the independent shops, restaurants and creative hubs in her local …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## xoxojelena (Jul 25, 2020)

editor said:


> Fully gentrified prices too.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This salon is actually owned by a very nice locally based couple. The salon was first in the stalls in Brixton Mall for a while, they just recently moved into the larger space. This is a local business.


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 25, 2020)

£45 is actually pretty good value for a ladies hair cut. Bet you're glad your a bloke eh, editor ?


----------



## Mr paulee (Jul 25, 2020)

xoxojelena said:


> This salon is actually owned by a very nice locally based couple. The salon was first in the stalls in Brixton Mall for a while, they just recently moved into the larger space. This is a local business.


Does gentrification still apply if it's a local couple ?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 25, 2020)

Demo just passed by against racist policing /stop and Search


----------



## TopCat (Jul 25, 2020)

There are plans afoot to graf the brutal blocks. I'm not really supportive.


----------



## xoxojelena (Jul 26, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> Does gentrification still apply if it's a local couple ?


By some opinions I noticed, nothing should ever change, everything should stay the same in Brixton. The ship has sailed tho. Life goes on, areas change and in those changes not all business owners are “bad guys” or people packed with money or a big corp. Owners of this particular salon are two modest individuals who are making ends meet & working very hard. Their shop deserves a chance without the banter around gentrification or scuffing, when nobody actually walked into the place or know the shop been here for a while already in Brixton Mall. The commentary on page 35 just rubbed me the wrong way because it feels that this forum is just about talking rubbish about anything new that opens or anything that “changes” some nostalgic idea of the area. It’s not healthy.


----------



## Big Bertha (Jul 26, 2020)

xoxojelena said:


> By some opinions I noticed, nothing should ever change, everything should stay the same in Brixton. The ship has sailed tho. Life goes on, areas change and in those changes not all business owners are “bad guys” or people packed with money or a big corp. Owners of this particular salon are two modest individuals who are making ends meet & working very hard. Their shop deserves a chance without the banter around gentrification or scuffing, when nobody actually walked into the place or know the shop been here for a while already in Brixton Mall. The commentary on page 35 just rubbed me the wrong way because it feels that this forum is just about talking rubbish about anything new that opens or anything that “changes” some nostalgic idea of the area. It’s not healthy.


There’s a substantial vocal minority that hates change


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 26, 2020)

xoxojelena said:


> By some opinions I noticed, nothing should ever change, everything should stay the same in Brixton. The ship has sailed tho. Life goes on, areas change and in those changes not all business owners are “bad guys” or people packed with money or a big corp. Owners of this particular salon are two modest individuals who are making ends meet & working very hard. Their shop deserves a chance without the banter around gentrification or scuffing, when nobody actually walked into the place or know the shop been here for a while already in Brixton Mall. The commentary on page 35 just rubbed me the wrong way because it feels that this forum is just about talking rubbish about anything new that opens or anything that “changes” some nostalgic idea of the area. It’s not healthy.



The actual comment was "Fully gentrified prices" back in post 1038

Another poster commented as this had been the Brixton Pound shop coldwaterswim

One of the few placs left locals who can't afford these prices could go.

"The ship has sailed" - this says it all of what you think.

Ive spent a lot of time trying to oppose the "ship sailing on" in one way or another.

Losing the Brixton Pound cafe was another small step in the further gentrification of Brixton.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> There’s a substantial vocal minority that hates change


Really. Who are they then?


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2020)

xoxojelena said:


> By some opinions I noticed, nothing should ever change, everything should stay the same in Brixton. The ship has sailed tho. Life goes on, areas change and in those changes not all business owners are “bad guys” or people packed with money or a big corp. Owners of this particular salon are two modest individuals who are making ends meet & working very hard. Their shop deserves a chance without the banter around gentrification or scuffing, when nobody actually walked into the place or know the shop been here for a while already in Brixton Mall. The commentary on page 35 just rubbed me the wrong way because it feels that this forum is just about talking rubbish about anything new that opens or anything that “changes” some nostalgic idea of the area. It’s not healthy.


It's not the new owner's fault at all, but having a community 'pay what you can afford' cafe replaced by an upmarket 'chic salon' is the very essence of gentrification. Again, it's not the fault of the salon - who I wish all the very best to (not that I'll ever use it) - but its existence marks one less place for people on low income to go. That is worthy of comment, no?


----------



## xoxojelena (Jul 26, 2020)

editor said:


> It's not the new owner's fault at all, but having a community 'pay what you can afford' cafe replaced by an upmarket 'chic salon' is the very essence of gentrification. Again, it's not the fault of the salon - who I wish all the very best to (not that I'll ever use it) - but its existence marks one less place for people on low income to go. That is worthy of comment, no?




Not really as that spot was empty and they filled an empty property, salon didn’t make the previous tenant go - which were the blame was put on in the first comments and why I reacted. The blame is not on the current shop like you now mentionwd, but landlords and lambeth planning overall. People should direct frustration at the right source not small businesses. That’s just my observation as discussions here tend to place a blame on new businesses without even knowing who is in them, like it happened in this case. 

And the fact that you call everything upmarket that has a bucket of paint on it and prices that are current with the times gentrified (coz people gotta live and feed themselves) is a signal you don’t know pricing and signals that in this context of “previous lost gems” nobody else should be able to feed themselves from their hard work after that. Their salon is actually on the affordable end of this spectrum, and if you see their rating you will see they have many customers stating that. I visited the salon in Brixton Mall as a customer and hate seeing hard work of the owner be rolled eyes on, with pictures etc when you don’t know even who is the business and what kind of challenges they overcame to have their business.

I didn’t appreciate the initial comments because I think they were deeply toxic and dismissive of people who are trying to just make their business happen as if it’s their fault. Like you said, it’s not - and would have been better if that context led the converation, not the typical banter. The energy put out was not ok.


----------



## xoxojelena (Jul 26, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> The actual comment was "Fully gentrified prices" back in post 1038
> 
> Another poster commented as this had been the Brixton Pound shop coldwaterswim
> 
> ...




And that is not the fault of the salon, but what was indicated is that it is by using roll eye emojis in first comments and framing it as a negative addition. Shows the toxicity and misdirected energy in this sub. Not everything is gentrification despite Brixton being gentrified for years now - this energy needs to be directed at Lambeth and goverment, not local small businesses just living their life and making their places look “nice” to be current with the times.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 26, 2020)

xoxojelena said:


> And that is not the fault of the salon which was indicated by using roll eye emojis in first comments and framing it as a negative addition. Shows the toxicity and misdirected energy in this sub. Not everything is gentrification despite Brixton being gentrified for years now - this energy needs to be directed at Lambeth and goverment, not local small businesses just living their life and making their places look “nice” to be current with the times.



Ive done all the directing energy at Lambeth and government over the years and I have little to show for it. I still am doing it to lesser extent.

Your criticism would be ok if democratic avenues were open to deal with gentrification. They in practise aren't. I know from experience.

So I object to your comment about mis directed energy. Off the boards and on here Ive posted up over the years planning issues , how to object etc for example.

Hondo plans for Popes road being the latest. Opposition to the DJ milionaire plans for it have got a lot of opposition. I have lodged detailed objections. I know they are likely to not make much difference.

When people do try to direct their energy in the right channels they don't get anywhere. So Im not going to criticise people for the emojis they use in that case.

Also you appear to be saying "the ship moves on" and now be "current with the times" like this is inevitable process.

Its not.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2020)

xoxojelena said:


> Not really as that spot was empty and they filled an empty property, salon didn’t make the previous tenant go - which were the blame was put on in the first comments and why I reacted. The blame is not on the current shop like you now mentionwd, but landlords and lambeth planning overall. People should direct frustration at the right source not small businesses. That’s just my observation as discussions here tend to place a blame on new businesses without even knowing who is in them, like it happened in this case.
> 
> And the fact that you call everything upmarket that has a bucket of paint on it and prices that are current with the times gentrified (coz people gotta live and feed themselves) is a signal you don’t know pricing and signals that in this context of “previous lost gems” nobody else should be able to feed themselves from their hard work after that. Their salon is actually on the affordable end of this spectrum, and if you see their rating you will see they have many customers stating that. I visited the salon in Brixton Mall as a customer and hate seeing hard work of the owner be rolled eyes on, with pictures etc when you don’t know even who is the business and what kind of challenges they overcame to have their business.
> 
> I didn’t appreciate the initial comments because I think they were deeply toxic and dismissive of people who are trying to just make their business happen as if it’s their fault. Like you said, it’s not - and would have been better if that context led the converation, not the typical banter. The energy put out was not ok.


People are very much at liberty to post up whether they are happy or unhappy with changes happening in their area, and they're equally free to complain about the process of gentrification removing affordable community options in their neighbourhood. You're beginning to sound like you want that discussion censored or discouraged.


----------



## xoxojelena (Jul 26, 2020)

editor said:


> People are very much at liberty to post up whether they are happy or unhappy with changes happening in their area, and they're equally free to complain about the process of gentrification removing affordable community options in their neighbourhood. You're beginning to sound like you want that discussion censored or discouraged.



Posting works in both direction and I have the right to highlight the wrong info on this forum to urge posters to re-examine where their frustration should be directed to, and that sometimes they are not correct in their “eye rolling”, like in this case of a local business.

And please with all due respect, don’t try to frame my posts as asking for cenzorship. You are on purpose trying to add that context to paint me as an enemy here to allow others to attack. Not a cool move and I see what you are doing. It is toxic.


----------



## xoxojelena (Jul 26, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Ive done all the directing energy at Lambeth and government over the years and I have little to show for it. I still am doing it to lesser extent.
> 
> Your criticism would be ok if democratic avenues were open to deal with gentrification. They in practise aren't. I know from experience.
> 
> ...




It is an invetiable process. And Hondo has nothing to do with a local hair dresser who is local and should’t get eyerolls simply for existing. You do you, but you guys are in the wrong here with this one.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2020)

xoxojelena said:


> Posting works in both direction and I have the right to highlight the wrong info on this forum to urge posters to re-examine where their frustration should be directed to, and that sometimes they are not correct in their “eye rolling”, like in this case of a local business.


Again, you are free to post up your support and love for a local business, just as people are free to express any less-than-enthusiastic responses or criticisms they may have about the changes happening in their neighbourhoods. That doesn't mean they are 'against' the business in question. I've already clearly stated I wish them well. 



xoxojelena said:


> And please with all due respect, don’t try to frame my posts as asking for cenzorship. You are on purpose trying to add that context to paint me as an enemy here to allow others to attack. Not a cool move and I see what you are doing. It is toxic.


That's one hell of a strawman you've just built there and it's really a bit silly. You've been free to criticise and attack posters here, and seem to have got ridiculously worked up over an 'eyeroll' emoji.


----------



## xoxojelena (Jul 26, 2020)

editor said:


> Again, you are free to post up your support and love for a local business, just as people are free to express any less-than-enthusiastic responses or criticisms they may have about the changes happening in their neighbourhoods.
> 
> That's one hell of a strawman you've just built there and it's really a bit silly. You've been free to criticise and attack posters here, and seem to have got ridiculously worked up over an 'eyeroll' emoji.



No it is not silly. Don’t gaslight. 
I am worked up because this forum is often a pool of negativity around businesses and while some efforts are directed at the right places, with this one you missed the mark by a mile and can cause additional damage to a person who is just trying to do their job, after months of lockdown, where they had no income streams while still paying rent, a local person, a local business.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2020)

xoxojelena said:


> No it is not silly. Don’t gaslight.
> I am worked up because this forum is often a pool of negativity around businesses and while some efforts are directed at the right places, with this one you missed the mark by a mile and can cause additional damage to a person who is just trying to do their job, after months of lockdown, where they had no income streams while still paying rent, a local person, a local business.


Exactly what do you think I've said that is so terribly damaging to this business?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 26, 2020)

xoxojelena said:


> It is an invetiable process. And Hondo has nothing to do with a local hair dresser who is local and should’t get eyerolls simply for existing. You do you, but you guys are in the wrong here with this one.



This shows where you are coming from. 'its an inevitable process".

Its you doing the "gaslighting" .

Despite me explaining in reasonable terms what I have done over the years.


----------



## xoxojelena (Jul 26, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> This shows where you are coming from. 'its an inevitable process".
> 
> Its you doing the "gaslighting" .
> 
> Despite me explaining in reasonable terms what I have done over the years.



What do you have to do anything with the story now? We are not here discussing your efforts, while valid, they can’t stop “time”, something that will crush us all. That is my opinion. Places change, and in those changes not all businesses are bad, that is also my opinion.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 26, 2020)

xoxojelena said:


> What do you have to do anything with the story now? We are not here discussing your efforts, while valid, they can’t stop “time”, something that will crush us all. That is my opinion. Places change, and in those changes not all businesses are bad, that is also my opinion.



So what you are saying is that I should just go away. That is how i read this post.

You criticised the "guys" on this forum for not directing energy at right targets. I posted , as one of those "guys", who is a regular long time poster that this is not accurate. 

BTW who is "we"?


----------



## xoxojelena (Jul 26, 2020)

editor said:


> Exactly what do you think I've said that is so terribly damaging to this business?



The damage is made by setting the tone of the shop as a “gentrifier” on a community forum that has a heavy negative focus on gentrification, when this business in itself is actually not that - pricing wise or anything else. The negative attitude and framing can hurt the business as there is an audience here that reads this forum and can spread that sentiment further based on lack of information about the business itself.


----------



## xoxojelena (Jul 26, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> So what you are saying is that I should just go away. That is how i read this post.



What are you even on mate?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 26, 2020)

xoxojelena said:


> What are you even on mate?



Just insults now.

I can't be  bothered with any more of your gaslighting today.


----------



## xoxojelena (Jul 26, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Just insults now.
> 
> I can't be  bothered with any more of your gaslighting today.



You edited your comment after I responded to you. To answer to your edited comment: I think the energy is directed at the wrong subject in the case of loss of pound cafe. It should be the landlord or lambeth, not the salon.
I wrote above why.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2020)

xoxojelena said:


> The damage is made by setting the tone of the shop as a “gentrifier” on a community forum that has a heavy negative focus on gentrification, when this business in itself is actually not that - pricing wise or anything else. The negative attitude and framing can hurt the business as there is an audience here that reads this forum and can spread that sentiment further based on lack of information about the business itself.


That's is a load of hysterical, hyperbolic nonsense.  The 'tone' is not decided by me, but the posters who choose to contribute to the forum and if posters here use the salon and have a very positive experience, they're more than welcome to post here and say so. That's how forums work. 

I've already stated - several times - that I wish the business well and a single 'rolleyes' emoji is not going to make the slightest difference to their fortunes. However, I'm not entirely sure they'd appreciate your aggressive and insulting 'defence' of their business here, which seems to be doing more harm than good, IMO.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 26, 2020)

xoxojelena said:


> By some opinions I noticed, nothing should ever change, everything should stay the same in Brixton. The ship has sailed tho. Life goes on, areas change and in those changes not all business owners are “bad guys” or people packed with money or a big corp. Owners of this particular salon are two modest individuals who are making ends meet & working very hard. Their shop deserves a chance without the banter around gentrification or scuffing, when nobody actually walked into the place or know the shop been here for a while already in Brixton Mall. The commentary on page 35 just rubbed me the wrong way because it feels that this forum is just about talking rubbish about anything new that opens or anything that “changes” some nostalgic idea of the area. It’s not healthy.


All information is subject to interpretation. No opinion is necessarily true.

Regarding this hairdresser at 77 Atlantic Road surely the issue is that a locally loved vegetarian community cafe which provided free meeting space for local groups was forced out by landlord greed - ie jacking up the rent when the lease expired. The property then stood vacant for a short while until a new tenant was signed up who could afford the rent.

It has been deemed in recent years that this is gentrification. In the sixties it was called Rackmanism. Indeed I believe Rackman did rent out properties in Somerleyton Road prior to their demolition.

In the case of your hairdresser what are they or you worried about?
I can remember maybe four or five years ago a big backlash on here about the Internet sandwich bar called Caya in Coldharbour Lane.
In that case the property had been a shop - South London HiFi - a family chain of HiFi/DJ equipment shops - they had another on Brixton Hill. And black owned to boot.
Unfortunately business declined - it appears those who built it up had moved on and the shops were sold off.

The Caya lady could hardly be expected to offer fifteen inch woofers - provided she could be induced out of the pub.
Rather Caya made an effort to engage with passing trade who could support their business model.
They got the same strictures on here about being gentrifying - but it seems, prior to Covid at least - they had managed to build a viable customer base, none of whom had been permanently deterred by the wrtitings on Urban.

Personally I would love it if the Brixton Pound Cafe could have carried on, and indeed if South London HiFi had carried on.
I am not likely to use the hairdressers - I want a barber who is cheap as possible.
Neither am I likely to go into Caya, when I live only a few yards away.

But I don't begrudge Caya its customers, or the new hairdressers for that matter.
But I was a satisfied customer of the Brixton Pound shop for several tears and I regret their closure.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 26, 2020)

xoxojelena said:


> You edited your comment after I responded to you. To answer to your edited comment: I think the energy is directed at the wrong subject in the case of loss of pound cafe. It should be the landlord or lambeth, not the salon.
> I wrote above why.



Not what you said. You went on about this forum in general.

I explained I had been doing that on this forum and off this forum.


----------



## xoxojelena (Jul 26, 2020)

editor said:


> That's is a load of hysterical, hyperbolic nonsense.  The 'tone' is not decided by me, but the posters who choose to contribute to the forum and if posters here use the salon and have a very positive experience, they're more than welcome to post here and say so. That's how forums work.
> 
> I've already stated - several times - that I wish the business well and a single 'rolleyes' emoji is not going to make the slightest difference to their fortunes. However, I'm not entirely sure they'd appreciate your aggressive and insulting 'defence' of their business here, which seems to be doing more harm than good, IMO.



I think what is indicative of this forum is that instead of saying “thanks for the added info on this business” after my first fair post about the business, the gentrification talk got doubled down, only to later say it’s not the fault of the business. If you don’t see this dismissal of fair commentary to add context to a wrong info I think it’s fair to say we have nothing else to talk about. I am disappointed by this forum which gave me a lot of joy up until now, but you showed where your “community care” actually ends.


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2020)

xoxojelena said:


> I think what is indicative of this forum is that instead of saying “thanks for the added info on this business” after my first fair post about the business, the gentrification talk got doubled down, only to later say it’s not the fault of the business. If you don’t see this dismissal of fair commentary to add context to a wrong info I think it’s fair to say we have nothing else to talk about.


Why should I be thanking you personally for a contribution to the forum? 


xoxojelena said:


> I am disappointed by this forum which gave me a lot of joy up until now, but you showed where your “community care” actually ends.


Yeah I do nothing for the area. Nothing at all.


----------



## xoxojelena (Jul 26, 2020)

CH1 said:


> All information is subject to interpretation. No opinion is necessarily true.
> 
> Regarding this hairdresser at 77 Atlantic Road surely the issue is that a locally loved vegetarian community cafe which provided free meeting space for local groups was forced out by landlord greed - ie jacking up the rent when the lease expired. The property then stood vacant for a short while until a new tenant was signed up who could afford the rent.
> 
> ...




Thank you for this write up. I see your sentiments and agree with many points. I think in this case the business is not a gentrifier, but a business that moved up from one local spot (Brixton Mall - where I attended them) to a new spot. It didn’t come from the outside, from a corporate space or a whole new incomer. I think the first comments on this forum were skewed to paint it as just another “bad thing” in the community. That rubbed me the wrong way since it lacked info of their history.


----------



## xoxojelena (Jul 26, 2020)

editor said:


> Why should I be thanking you personally for a contribution to the forum?
> Yeah I do nothing for the area. Nothing at all.



Why not thank anyone for adding more context or info to a topic that lacks full context? It was done here before for various cases. It’s about the sentiment of the space. 

And nobody said that you don’t do anything. But doing doesn’t equal caring for all. In this care I think we could have came early to conclusion that it is not the fault of the business, instead of taking the unecessary back and forth.


----------



## Big Bertha (Jul 26, 2020)

CH1 said:


> All information is subject to interpretation. No opinion is necessarily true.
> 
> Regarding this hairdresser at 77 Atlantic Road surely the issue is that a locally loved vegetarian community cafe which provided free meeting space for local groups was forced out by landlord greed - ie jacking up the rent when the lease expired. The property then stood vacant for a short while until a new tenant was signed up who could afford the rent.
> 
> ...


You mean Rachman. And as I understand it Rachmanism was the  illegal exploitation and intimidation of tenants. 


Not waiting for a lease to run out and then getting a market rent for it.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 26, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> You mean Rachman. And as I understand it Rachmanism was the  illegal exploitation and intimidation of tenants.
> Not waiting for a lease to run out and then getting a market rent for it.


As you understand it.


----------



## madolesance (Jul 26, 2020)

CH1 said:


> All information is subject to interpretation. No opinion is necessarily true.
> 
> Regarding this hairdresser at 77 Atlantic Road surely the issue is that a locally loved vegetarian community cafe which provided free meeting space for local groups was forced out by landlord greed - ie jacking up the rent when the lease expired. The property then stood vacant for a short while until a new tenant was signed up who could afford the rent.
> 
> ...


Doesn’t the Brixton Pound cafe now operate in properly in Loughborough Junction?


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2020)

madolesance said:


> Doesn’t the Brixton Pound cafe now operate in properly in Loughborough Junction?


Just two days a week for a few hours. Their Atlantic Road cafe is much missed. 









						Brixton Pound cafe moves to The Platform at Loughborough Junction
					

After they were forced to leave their home in Atlantic Road, the Brixton Pound cafe are back in action at The Junction, in Loughborough Junction.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 26, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> The actual comment was "Fully gentrified prices" back in post 1038
> 
> Another poster commented as this had been the Brixton Pound shop coldwaterswim
> Losing the Brixton Pound cafe was another small step in the further gentrification of Brixton.



It’s nit lost. It’s last short term lease expired. They had a temporary one pre-Covid and were negotiating a longer term lease pre-lockdown.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 26, 2020)

xoxojelena said:


> I think what is indicative of this forum is that instead of saying “thanks for the added info on this business” after my first fair post about the business, the gentrification talk got doubled down, only to later say it’s not the fault of the business. If you don’t see this dismissal of fair commentary to add context to a wrong info I think it’s fair to say we have nothing else to talk about. I am disappointed by this forum which gave me a lot of joy up until now, but you showed where your “community care” actually ends.



Your post 1349 which started this off was a bit more than a fair post on the business, as you put it ,to add context.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 26, 2020)

Hondo's plans for a huge tower on Pope's Road, Brixton and the Brixton Project
					

Looked up the two policies the Council quote in letter saying this is a "Departure Application".  From the Lambeth Local Plan ( 2015)  Policy Q26 part (ii) page 139  "Proposals for tal buildings will be supported where:  (ii) There is no adverse impact on the significance of strategic or loca...




					www.urban75.net
				




If anyone wants to do something about gentrification then comments need to be sent to the Council planning dept by end of the month. That is on the revised application.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 26, 2020)

An issue with directing ones energies to the real targets- millionaire property developers like the owner of Hondo is that they can employ scores of people to write reports for them to back up their plans.

Its an uneven battle.


----------



## Big Bertha (Jul 26, 2020)

CH1 said:


> As you understand it.


I was being polite! (Because you were completely wrong)

Here is the Collins definition


*Definition of 'Rachmanism'*
English: Rachmanism
*Rachmanismin British English*
(ˈrækməˌnɪzəm  )

NOUN

extortion or exploitation by a landlord of tenants of dilapidated or slum property, esp when involving intimidation or use of racial fears to drive out sitting tenants whose rent is fixed at a low rate


----------



## coldwaterswim (Jul 26, 2020)

editor said:


> Just two days a week for a few hours. Their Atlantic Road cafe is much missed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They were for a while but have had to stop


----------



## CH1 (Jul 26, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> I was being polite! (Because you were completely wrong)
> 
> Here is the Collins definition
> 
> ...


Why are you so sensitive about this? You are well aware that definitions are a movable feast. 
eg For some Big Bertha is a super-sized German cannon manufactured by Krupp and used by the Kaiser's army in the First World War.
For others it is the name of an annoying Troll inhabiting Urban.


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> They were for a while but have had to stop
> 
> View attachment 223841


That is sad. They were doing good work, just as they were in the Atlantic Road premises.


----------



## Big Bertha (Jul 27, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Why are you so sensitive about this? You are well aware that definitions are a movable feast.
> eg For some Big Bertha is a super-sized German cannon manufactured by Krupp and used by the Kaiser's army in the First World War.
> For others it is the name of an annoying Troll inhabiting Urban.


I’m not bothered by this at all.

i was correcting you as you implied illegality was involved in the ending of the coffee shops lease and the granting of a new one.

End of!


----------



## Mr paulee (Jul 27, 2020)

Why did Brixton Pound move from Atlantic Rd in the first instance ?


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> Why did Brixton Pound move from Atlantic Rd in the first instance ?


I heard that the lease ran out and the rent accordingly sky-rocketed out of reach. I'm pretty sure they didn't want to move Instead of propping up loss making disasters like Pop Brixton and giving the rent free land, Lambeth should be supporting true community initiatives like the Brixton Pound.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 27, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> Why did Brixton Pound move from Atlantic Rd in the first instance ?


If you read back on the thread apparently they had a temporary lease for several years which expired.
And they couldn't afford a new commercial lease on their business model, which was essentially a local community charity. Turnover seems to have been around £80,000 pa. Not sure how rent fits in with that.
They say on their website that they funded other local charities - such as Advocacy Academy, Age UK
see here: The Brixton Pound - Money that sticks to Brixton - B£
They have a long record at Companies House:  BRIXTON POUND CIC - Filing history (free information from Companies House)
incorporated as a Community Interest Company on 16th May 2011.
The first councillor (or possibly ex councillor) on the board was Steve Bradley - hotly followed by Lib Peck.
Also on the board at one time was Zac Monro - a local architect.

Brixton Pound was originally started to promote the Brixton Pound local currency.
Not sure what has happened about that.
The shop seems to have been an add-on - and one that did have a following amongst the alternative crowd (including me).

From Companies House it seems the registered office has been moved from 77 Atlantic Road to International House - which is the home of several organisation who have lost their premises - Photofusion to name but one.

Can;'t see them offering whole meal loaves for sale at pay what you can prices at the reception in International House unfortunately.


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 27, 2020)

Assumedly the Brixton Pound vending machine in the Markets has long gone (assuming I didn't imagine it)


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2020)

BusLanes said:


> Assumedly the Brixton Pound vending machine in the Markets has long gone (assuming I didn't imagine it)


I don't remember seeing it around for ages either. I liked the idea of the Brixton Pound and local currencies, but by the time it came about Brixton had completely changed with loads of brand new businesses flooding in and a new demographic that was more interested in sampling the latest foodie treats and craft ales than investing in long serving local businesses (many of which were in the process of being priced out). 

The one in Totnes was killed off last year too First ever local currency killed off by contactless payment


----------



## teuchter (Jul 27, 2020)

I think the whole local currency thing basically just didn't work.



			http://eprints.whiterose.ac.uk/125484/1/Marshall%20and%20O'Neill%202018%20%5BThe%20Bristol%20Pound%20-%20A%20tool%20for%20localisation%5D%20AAM%20Version.pdf


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 27, 2020)

Anyone know if the ticket office at Brixton overground station is open at the present time ?
( checked online with no luck)


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> Anyone know if the ticket office at Brixton overground station is open at the present time ?
> ( checked online with no luck)


If it's urgent I can check for you in about 30 mins.


----------



## Big Bertha (Jul 27, 2020)

teuchter said:


> I think the whole local currency thing basically just didn't work.
> 
> 
> 
> http://eprints.whiterose.ac.uk/125484/1/Marshall%20and%20O'Neill%202018%20%5BThe%20Bristol%20Pound%20-%20A%20tool%20for%20localisation%5D%20AAM%20Version.pdf


A lot of shops hated having to accept it


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 27, 2020)

editor said:


> If it's urgent I can check for you in about 30 mins.


No problem, just asking on off chance someone knew, I can pop by myself tomorrow if needs be.
e2a....nice of you to offer tho editor 👍


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2020)

If this happened here - and there's plenty of arguments why it should be considered - it sure would fuck up a load of Brixton businesses









						France announces ban on outside heaters - BBC News
					

The new ecology minister says outside heating or air conditioning is an "ecological aberration".




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 27, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> *Quincy Anyiam* has today admitted running over and killing 20-year-old *Anisha Vidal-Garner *on Brixton Hill after he sped from officers on 19 February 2020.



Earlier today, having previously pleaded guilty to causing death by dangerous driving, failing to stop and dangerous driving on 24 March 2020, *Quincy Anyiam*, 27, was sentenced to seven years' imprisonment at the Old Bailey.  *Anyiam*, who refused to appear for his sentencing citing “psychological reasons”, was also banned from driving for a total of 11 years by Judge Wendy Joseph QC.

Police officers in an unmarked van had spotted *Anyiam* speeding at 56mph in a 30mph zone at and pursued him, activating their blue lights.

But he refused to stop and instead swerved between two lanes of traffic, overtaking and undertaking, speeding and at times also driving on the wrong side of the road, before *hitting Anisha Vidal-Garner at 62mph* on Brixton Hill, throwing her into the air 'like a ragdoll' and causing horrific injuries.

*Anyiam*, who had passengers with him, then fled the scene and dumped the damaged car in Arlingford Road where it was subsequently found by police officers.

Sentencing, Judge Wendy Joseph QC said: 'Over the course of four tenths of a mile before the accident, this defendant drove at excessive - at times grossly excessive - speeds through areas where there were likely to be many pedestrians and other road users.

'I cannot accept this description to police as an 'error of judgement'.

'Nor his description in a letter to me as an 'unfortunate incident'.

'In my view it amounts to a deliberate decision to ignore (or a flagrant disregard for) the rules of the road and an apparent disregard for the great dangers being caused to others.

The judge added that aggravating factors included Anyiam’s determination to evade police, his failure to stop after the crash, his continued dangerous driving after the crash, and his criminal record of 10 convictions for 22 offences.

In 2016, Anyiam was disqualified from driving for 14 months after being caught driving with cannabis in his system.







(Source:  Metropolitan Police)

*Convicted killer Quincy Anyiam (left) and the person he killed, the Late Anisha Vidal-Garner.*​


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Earlier today, having previously pleaded guilty to causing death by dangerous driving, failing to stop and dangerous driving on 24 March 2020, *Quincy Anyiam*, 27, was sentenced to seven years' imprisonment at the Old Bailey.  *Anyiam*, who refused to appear for his sentencing citing “psychological reasons”, was also banned from driving for a total of 11 years by Judge Wendy Joseph QC.
> 
> Police officers in an unmarked van had spotted *Anyiam* speeding at 56mph in a 30mph zone at and pursued him, activating their blue lights.
> 
> ...


Seven fucking years. Is that all?


----------



## madolesance (Jul 27, 2020)

editor said:


> Seven fucking years. Is that all?


It’s shocking that’s all he got, some judges would of given less. Such a horrific thing to happen to anyone.


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2020)

Does anyone know who was the sculptor who made the conker in Brockwell Park? I can't find anything on line.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 27, 2020)

editor said:


> Seven f*cki!ng years. Is that all?





madolesance said:


> It’s shocking that’s all he got, some judges would of given less. Such a horrific thing to happen to anyone.



The sentencing guidelines applicable to the primary offence to which *Quincy Anyiam* pleaded guilty may be found here for information:

The Sentencing Council for England and Wales:  Causing death by dangerous driving


----------



## madolesance (Jul 28, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> The sentencing guidelines applicable to the primary offence to which *Quincy Anyiam* pleaded guilty may be found here for information:
> 
> The Sentencing Council for England and Wales:  Causing death by dangerous driving


Surprised he got that long. Usually for these types of driving charges a good lawyer can weasel their way around the justice system.


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 28, 2020)

madolesance said:


> Surprised he got that long. Usually for these types of driving charges a good lawyer can weasel their way around the justice system.


I just read on another thread that his dad is a fucking barrister.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 28, 2020)

xoxojelena said:


> I think what is indicative of this forum is that instead of saying “thanks for the added info on this business” after my first fair post about the business, the gentrification talk got doubled down, only to later say it’s not the fault of the business. If you don’t see this dismissal of fair commentary to add context to a wrong info I think it’s fair to say we have nothing else to talk about. I am disappointed by this forum which gave me a lot of joy up until now, but you showed where your “community care” actually ends.


I read your posts with interest but conclude you are an arse.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 28, 2020)

The ship has sailed eh? Fuck the poor.


----------



## Not a Vet (Jul 28, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> The sentencing guidelines applicable to the primary offence to which *Quincy Anyiam* pleaded guilty may be found here for information:
> 
> The Sentencing Council for England and Wales:  Causing death by dangerous driving


My father in law was killed by a guy doing 70 in a 40 who then fled the scene. Put us all through 3 years of hell and a court case. He got found guilty of causing death by dangerous driving and x3 causing serious injury by dangerous driving (as he almost killed his passengers). Multiple previous convictions including drink driving but only got 6 years. He will be out in 3, but my kids lost their grandad. If you kill with your hands you get life, with a vehicle, not nearly enough.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2020)

That Memories of Brixton and Stockwell FB group just gets worse. Full of ex-pat racists, "all lives matter' idiots, "lock 'em up" loons and some bloke posting up phwoar pics of young women he takes pictures of in the street. I expect I'll be banned again soon.

Oh, and now some bloke is going on about black people all having a "chip on their shoulder".


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2020)

A Brixton novel http://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2020/07/...ggach-on-bbc-sounds-until-the-29th-july-2020/


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 28, 2020)

editor said:


> Does anyone know who was the sculptor who made the conker in Brockwell Park? I can't find anything on line.


Found the answer via Twitter search rather than Google!


A bit more digging gives the artist's website:








						conker - redwood
					

daniel miles Artist Artwork Gallery




					danielsodhi-miles.artweb.com
				



and another link to an old Flickr seems to suggest it might have been donated by Zia Trench (local writer/director/therapist?)


----------



## aka (Jul 28, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> A lot of shops hated having to accept it


any (you know) evidence?


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> A lot of shops hated having to accept it


No shop "had" to accept it so there was no reason on earth why they'd hate" it. It was entirely voluntary and opt in.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 28, 2020)

I dunno  perhaps some businesses had expectations for  it  which  they found  were not met after they started using it.
Or found that the economics of it  changed  drastically after it started up.
At that point  they should just be able to opt out  though i'd have though  unless  there was some form of contract to stay in?


----------



## Big Bertha (Jul 28, 2020)

editor said:


> No shop "had" to accept it so there was no reason on earth why they'd hate" it. It was entirely voluntary and opt in.


Seriously can’t be bothered with this but bars and shops felt they had to accept it but it was a pain to get rid of, you couldn’t bank it, you couldn’t pay suppliers, you couldn’t pay your staff with it.

no more please Mr editor!  👍😊


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2020)

Cycling news Free cycling sessions for disabled children at the Herne Hill Velodrome, every Sunday


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2020)

Big Bertha said:


> Seriously can’t be bothered with this but bars and shops felt they had to accept it ....


They really didn't and that's why many chose not to accept it. Simple as that.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 30, 2020)

Another ex Lambeth Councillor bites the dust.
I really ought get a spreadsheet together - but I think there may be as many as five or six Lambeth Councillors or ex councillors who have been convicted and done time for various offenses in the last twenty years. And none of those are for alleged corruption etc we kept hearing about.








						Former Dover MP Charlie Elphicke found guilty of sexual assault | ITV News
					

Elphicke was on trial accused of groping one woman in his home in 2007, and sexually assaulting a second complainant, a parliamentary worker in her early 20s, twice in 2016. The jury spent almost exactly two days in retirement before reaching a verdict. | ITV News Meridian




					www.itv.com


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2020)

Can anyone make sense of this?


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2020)

OK so this is Project Servator. Not sure what the heatwave hashtag has to do with anything 









						Project Servator | Avon and Somerset Police
					

Project Servator is the unpredictable, highly visible police deployments carried out by Avon and Somerset Police to disrupt a wide range of criminal activity.




					www.avonandsomerset.police.uk


----------



## madolesance (Jul 30, 2020)

Brixton Cycles in the Guardian- How millennials have put a spoke in the wheels of Britain’s bicycle shops


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2020)

Bit more: 









						Lambeth police announces that it will be deploying ‘unpredictably’ in Windrush Square as part of Project Servator
					

Lambeth Police has just published a tweet which we have to say has baffled us somewhat. The tweet announces that “Windrush Square in Brixton falls in to the category of iconic. History and cu…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> The actual comment was "Fully gentrified prices" back in post 1038
> 
> Another poster commented as this had been the Brixton Pound shop coldwaterswim
> 
> ...


The loss of the 121, Brady's and the baked potato shop were massive steps in the journey of gentrification

Not to mention the auld layout and garden of the albert


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 30, 2020)

editor said:


> Why should I be thanking you personally for a contribution to the forum?


You might thank them when they do make a contribution to this forum


----------



## Aristocrat (Jul 30, 2020)

editor said:


> Bit more:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This, plus the concrete barriers, really makes me wonder whether the Met have received a specific and credible threat about an attack on Windrush.


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2020)

Sounds all a bit


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 30, 2020)

madolesance said:


> Brixton Cycles in the Guardian- How millennials have put a spoke in the wheels of Britain’s bicycle shops



January 2019?


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2020)

Aristocrat said:


> This, plus the concrete barriers, really makes me wonder whether the Met have received a specific and credible threat about an attack on Windrush.


And the "history and culture everywhere" and #heatwave part of the tweet? It's really quite a strange tweet!


----------



## CH1 (Jul 30, 2020)

editor said:


> Sounds all a bit



They have a branch or chapter in Gibraltar if you look down that Twitter thread you posted on.
Could be the Gibraltar Inquisition? I reckon it's the met's version of QAnon: Where we go one, we go all and all that.

Possibly the police ought to try being a bit less suspicious.
Brian, The Commander, had this comment today


----------



## madolesance (Jul 30, 2020)

snowy_again said:


> January 2019?


Sorry wrong link. Try this one- ‘My parents helped me pack lube’: from sex toys to bidets, the lockdown businesses that boomed
BC features at the end of this article including a great photograph of them all.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 30, 2020)

How carbuncular does one feel?

I had been anticipating warning those not addicted to Hondo proposals that 31st July was the last day to object - but this may have been extended. 20/01347/FUL     |              Demolition of the existing building and erection of a part four, part nine and part twenty storey building comprising flexible Class A1 (shops)/A3 (restaurants and cafes)/B1 (business)/D1 (non-residential Institutions)/D2 (assembly and leisure) uses at basement, ground and first floor levels, with restaurant (Class A3) use at eighth floor level and business accommodation (Class B1) at second to nineteenth floor levels, with plant enclosures at roof level, and associated cycle parking, servicing and enabling works  RE-CONSULTATION DUE TO AMENDMENTS AND ADDITIONAL INFORMATION. SEE SUBMITTED PLANNING STATEMENT ADDENDUM DATED JULY 2020 FOR FULL DETAILS.  This application is a DEPARTURE APPLICATION: The proposed development is a departure from Policy Q26, part (ii) and site allocation ''Site 16 - Brixton Central (between the viaducts) SW9'' of the Lambeth Local Plan (2015).                   |                                                                      20 - 24 Pope's Road London SW9 8JB
The images come from the Brixton Blog article here Central Brixton tower plans revised
I'm putting the post here in case some people who don't peruse the Hondo thread might be as alarmed by the proposed desecration of central Brixton as I am.
I regularly see Southwark Notes. They are obviousy several years ahead in terms of destructive regeneration - but we really should try to put up a fight on things like this or we will be in the same boat.


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2020)

Another Coldharbour Lane crash 















						In photos: late night car crash and chase on Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, 31st July 2020
					

At around 1.30am this morning (Fri 31st July), we heard the familiar thump of a car crunching into an immovable object at speed, followed by the sound of shouting as the driver apparently hot foote…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jul 31, 2020)

And now it's kicked off outside the Payless store right next to the crash scene, FFS.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 31, 2020)

CH1 said:


> How carbuncular does one feel?
> View attachment 224390View attachment 224388View attachment 224389
> I had been anticipating warning those not addicted to Hondo proposals that 31st July was the last day to object - but this may have been extended. 20/01347/FUL     |              Demolition of the existing building and erection of a part four, part nine and part twenty storey building comprising flexible Class A1 (shops)/A3 (restaurants and cafes)/B1 (business)/D1 (non-residential Institutions)/D2 (assembly and leisure) uses at basement, ground and first floor levels, with restaurant (Class A3) use at eighth floor level and business accommodation (Class B1) at second to nineteenth floor levels, with plant enclosures at roof level, and associated cycle parking, servicing and enabling works  RE-CONSULTATION DUE TO AMENDMENTS AND ADDITIONAL INFORMATION. SEE SUBMITTED PLANNING STATEMENT ADDENDUM DATED JULY 2020 FOR FULL DETAILS.  This application is a DEPARTURE APPLICATION: The proposed development is a departure from Policy Q26, part (ii) and site allocation ''Site 16 - Brixton Central (between the viaducts) SW9'' of the Lambeth Local Plan (2015).                   |                                                                      20 - 24 Pope's Road London SW9 8JB
> The images come from the Brixton Blog article here Central Brixton tower plans revised
> ...



Ive been told the planning officer has extended this to 6th August.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Jul 31, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Ive been told the planning officer has extended this to 6th August.



Here's my comment:

"The proposal as it stands is unimaginative as it misses a huge opportunity for Brixton - the construction of the (much discussed) station for the East London Line. And, taking advantage of economies of scope, the reopening of platforms and access to the Catford Loop tracks as well.

Radically improving public transport access in this manner would be a huge boon for the people of Brixton, and would also benefit the developers greatly, due to the greatly increased footfall they would enjoy from all the extra visitors."

Of course Hondo should pay for this work as a precondition of being granted permission.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 31, 2020)

madolesance said:


> It’s shocking that’s all he got, some judges would of given less. Such a horrific thing to happen to anyone.



He pleaded guilty so his sentence will have been reduced by about a third.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 31, 2020)

CH1 said:


> How carbuncular does one feel?
> View attachment 224390View attachment 224388View attachment 224389
> I had been anticipating warning those not addicted to Hondo proposals that 31st July was the last day to object - but this may have been extended. 20/01347/FUL     |              Demolition of the existing building and erection of a part four, part nine and part twenty storey building comprising flexible Class A1 (shops)/A3 (restaurants and cafes)/B1 (business)/D1 (non-residential Institutions)/D2 (assembly and leisure) uses at basement, ground and first floor levels, with restaurant (Class A3) use at eighth floor level and business accommodation (Class B1) at second to nineteenth floor levels, with plant enclosures at roof level, and associated cycle parking, servicing and enabling works  RE-CONSULTATION DUE TO AMENDMENTS AND ADDITIONAL INFORMATION. SEE SUBMITTED PLANNING STATEMENT ADDENDUM DATED JULY 2020 FOR FULL DETAILS.  This application is a DEPARTURE APPLICATION: The proposed development is a departure from Policy Q26, part (ii) and site allocation ''Site 16 - Brixton Central (between the viaducts) SW9'' of the Lambeth Local Plan (2015).                   |                                                                      20 - 24 Pope's Road London SW9 8JB
> The images come from the Brixton Blog article here Central Brixton tower plans revised
> ...



The other thing is that this is the same application. But updated/ altered a bit. 

So previous comments are still part of it. 

All this new revised application is saying is that the towers are pushed back two and a half metres. There is other stuff but that is the main concession by Hondo.


----------



## twistedAM (Aug 1, 2020)

Got a really good letter back from Bell Ribiero-Addy about the threat to live music venues. Not used to this kind of treatment; her predecessor never replied to anything.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2020)

twistedAM said:


> Got a really good letter back from Bell Ribiero-Addy about the threat to live music venues. Not used to this kind of treatment; her predecessor never replied to anything.


She's been absolutely brilliant so far.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2020)

Bloody hell:

"Two men were rushed to hospital in Brixton, South London after reportedly being attacked by a man armed with a sub-machine gun.

Cops, paramedics and other first responders were called to Angell Town estate just before 7pm on Friday.

Seventeen shots were reportedly fired at the two men, who turned up to hospital with gun shot wounds"


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 1, 2020)

editor said:


> Bloody hell:
> 
> "Two men were rushed to hospital in Brixton, South London after reportedly being attacked by a man armed with a sub-machine gun.
> 
> ...



1. The cordoned off area this morning appears to have been at Akerman Rd/Loughborough Rd at Fiveways, suggesting the "drive-by shooting" was not in the estate itself.





2.  According to another news source, the victims "self-presented" at hospital with gunshot wounds! 








						2 men shot in Brixton attack with reports a machine gun was used
					

Police are still at the scene hours later




					www.mylondon.news


----------



## wiskey (Aug 1, 2020)

Back home for the weekend.... Had forgotten about the constant helicopters overhead.


----------



## phillm (Aug 1, 2020)

Looks like this is happening now.


----------



## wiskey (Aug 1, 2020)

phillm said:


> Looks like this is happening now.



Clearly I've been away too long, I can't instantly recognise where that is


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2020)

phillm said:


> Looks like this is happening now.



More here - Black Lives Matter protests in Brixton 2020


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2020)

Huge turnout today


----------



## wiskey (Aug 1, 2020)

editor said:


> More here - Black Lives Matter protests in Brixton 2020


Yes I was aware that was happening, glad it's got a good turnout .... What I'm mostly thinking though is that this fucking helicopter is doing my head in and they should invest in some drones!

ETA: 7:30pm and I think we are on 9hrs of almost constant helicopter over Brixton hill. It's actually making me feel really irritable now. Occasionally I miss Brixton but not this ... How do you cope?


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 1, 2020)

I don't think it should have happened this year. It just means more Covid infections, a lot of Police time used, all for a street party. No use pretending it has any effect on politics or reparations.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 2, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> I don't think it should have happened this year. It just means more Covid infections, a lot of Police time used, all for a street party. No use pretending it has any effect on politics or reparations.


Yes, we should all sit down and be quiet about the injustices in society for as long as Covid may last, which could be years. Our government would love that. 

And outside gatherings are not considered to be contributing much to the spread. 

Furthermore, there were at least 3 big parties going on around my road last night, none of them connected to BLM. Was there even a BLM street party or do you mean the demo?


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2020)

nagapie said:


> Yes, we should all sit down and be quiet about the injustices in society for as long as Covid may last, which could be years. Our government would love that.
> 
> And outside gatherings are not considered to be contributing much to the spread.
> 
> Furthermore, there were at least 3 big parties going on around my road last night, none of them connected to BLM. Was there even a BLM street party or do you mean the demo?


There's at least three street parties every week outside my block.


----------



## Mr paulee (Aug 2, 2020)

editor said:


> She's been absolutely brilliant so far.


I've been very impressed by her so far.
Long may it continue


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 2, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> I don't think it should have happened this year. It just means more Covid infections, a lot of Police time used, all for a street party. No use pretending it has any effect on politics or reparations.




You mixing together different issues. 

 Even without Covid this would take up police time. 

You appear to be dismissing this demo as just a street party. 

Whether this yearly event has any effect is your opinion. Others might think otherwise. People have right to protest. 

On Covid. I have not being going on demos recently as its way to spread Covid or catch it . Any large gatherings- unofficial street parties, demos will be a risk factor for spreading Covid. There is no way of getting around that. 

So agree on that. 

I do however agree with nagapie that ths government will love that demos won't happen.  So will Council. So will police.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 2, 2020)

I saw a lot of police around Brixton on Saturday due to the demo. A lot of them tooled up for trouble on the street. Not just sitting in vans. They were making there presence known.  Pretty clear that Police see rise in BLM type protests as threat to what they would call "order".


----------



## teuchter (Aug 2, 2020)

wiskey said:


> Yes I was aware that was happening, glad it's got a good turnout .... What I'm mostly thinking though is that this fucking helicopter is doing my head in and they should invest in some drones!
> 
> ETA: 7:30pm and I think we are on 9hrs of almost constant helicopter over Brixton hill. It's actually making me feel really irritable now. Occasionally I miss Brixton but not this ... How do you cope?



The helicopters increasingly are a pain. They circle for hours and can be really noisy at night. They must disrupt hundreds or thousands of people's sleep at a time. I wonder if their benefits really justify their use, especially with drones now being an option. They must also be incredibly expensive to operate.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 2, 2020)

nagapie said:


> Yes, we should all sit down and be quiet about the injustices in society for as long as Covid may last, which could be years. Our government would love that.
> 
> And outside gatherings are not considered to be contributing much to the spread.
> 
> Furthermore, there were at least 3 big parties going on around my road last night, none of them connected to BLM. Was there even a BLM street party or do you mean the demo?


The reparations demo/march/party is an annual event which has been happening for 7 years. BLM was tacked onto it this year because of recent events. Lots of progress is being made on reparations: 

Subscribe to read | Financial Times
Legacies of British Slave-ownership

But the Brixton jamboree isn't part of the process. It does give people a chance to be heard and to feel in control, especially when the A23 is blocked and the police can't do anything except look pissed-off. But this year I'm not sure it was worth it - there will be more infections and more deaths in the black community.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 2, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> The reparations demo/march/party is an annual event which has been happening for 7 years. BLM was tacked onto it this year because of recent events. Lots of progress is being made on reparations:
> 
> Subscribe to read | Financial Times
> Legacies of British Slave-ownership
> ...



What progress? 

You have posted up link to a history website. The other is behind Telegraph paywall.

Still dont get why you dismiss this yearly demo as "Jamboree"


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 3, 2020)

editor said:


> Huge turnout todayView attachment 224616




See XR joined in.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Aug 3, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> See XR joined in.


they were invited/asked to join in as Esther Stanford Xosei is part of XR international solidarity - as XR like to block roads they were asked if they would help block roads if required


----------



## Ol Nick (Aug 3, 2020)

Brockwell is being hammered by Crystal Palace at the World Cup of South London Parks.  Still 22 hours to vote.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Aug 3, 2020)

Ol Nick said:


> Brockwell is being hammered by Crystal Palace at the World Cup of South London Parks.  Still 22 hours to vote.


I'm afraid that whoever has the dinosaurs will win in the end.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 3, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> What progress?
> 
> You have posted up link to a history website. The other is behind Telegraph paywall.
> 
> Still dont get why you dismiss this yearly demo as "Jamboree"


I think the FT article linked to by David Clapson is replicated here:
Lex in depth: Examining the slave trade — ‘Britain has a debt to repay’ - NEWSCABAL

If so although it lights on some of the issues regarding compensation, it ultimately remains a political issue what multipliers would be used, who would be compensated etc.
The article has a nice replication of Turner's The Slave Ship, apparently inspired in 1840 by the 1781 incident in Jamaica when the crew of the "Zong" threw their cargo of slaves overboard in order to collect the insurance money.
Not sure what JMW Turner's politics were - but sounds OK compared with the likes of Gainsborough and Sir Joshua Reynolds who seemed to spend most of their time painting land owners who almost by definition were slave owners.

By J. M. W. Turner - Museum of Fine Arts, Boston, Public Domain


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2020)

The Friends of Windmill Gardens have moved in to the new Brixton Windmill Centre









						The Friends of Windmill Gardens move in to the new Brixton Windmill Centre
					

At the beginning of July, the Friends of Windmill Gardens signed the lease on the new Brixton Windmill Centre in Windmill Gardens and have now moved in.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 3, 2020)

Yay! and it looks great - will be amazing once we are actually allowed to use it!


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 3, 2020)

CH1 said:


> If so although it lights on some of the issues regarding compensation, it ultimately remains a political issue what multipliers would be used, who would be compensated etc.



A British-Nigerian friend of mine reckons that all the people who go on the reparations march every year are waiting for a cheque.  

I wonder if any of the marchers and protesters have heard about the £20m from Glasgow University last year? Or the recent commitments from Greene King and Lloyd's of London,  or the UCL database? Maybe they trust the march organisers to bring them up to date? But maybe the organisers still don't know about all the progress? It's been a huge story in the UK and US....multi-million payments are definitely on the way from a long list of huge companies, boards of directors are checking their company histories and doing the sums....but the people asking for the money have no response. You would think that one or two of them would read a newspaper and word would get around...but apparently not.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2020)

Another shooting


----------



## CH1 (Aug 4, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> A British-Nigerian friend of mine reckons that all the people who go on the reparations march every year are waiting for a cheque.
> 
> I wonder if any of the marchers and protesters have heard about the £20m from Glasgow University last year? Or the recent commitments from Greene King and Lloyd's of London,  or the UCL database? Maybe they trust the march organisers to bring them up to date? But maybe the organisers still don't know about all the progress? It's been a huge story in the UK and US....multi-million payments are definitely on the way from a long list of huge companies, boards of directors are checking their company histories and doing the sums....but the people asking for the money have no response. You would think that one or two of them would read a newspaper and word would get around...but apparently not.


Your British Nigerian friend may be somewhat distant from the issues.
Try this article on Al Jazeera, which relates to British Caribbean Commonwealth countries who have been agitating on the matter of reparations since independence. They claim some compensatory measures were put in hand post Indian independence but nothing  - ever - for the ex-slave states of the Caribbean.








						Let’s bring the Caribbean struggle for reparations to Britain
					

European progressives should see CARICOM’s latest call for reparations as a call to action.




					www.aljazeera.com


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 4, 2020)

Former drug dealer *Leroy Smith* - who was on the run, having escaped from prison custody escaped in April 1993 while being transferred from Leicester to Brixton prison after his arrest on gun charges - shot PC James Seymour in the back and his colleague, PC Simon Carroll,  in the leg when they approached him outside a pub in Brixton in March 1994.

He later told his girlfriend: _"The buzzards deserved it," and added, "I should've got them good and proper."_

She also said that *Smith* was besotted with his 9mm firearm with an infra-red ray to guide the bullets. He had boasted that police would never catch him, because if anyone got in his way he would shoot them.

After shooting the police officers, *Smith* escaped on a motorbike and fled to America - where he was arrested in connection with _another_ shooting in July 1994.

*Smith* was imprisoned for two years for that escape, 18 years for a firearms offence, and five years for robbery. He was given a 25-year sentence for attempting to murder PC Seymour and 18 years for wounding PC Carroll.

He made a mock gun with his hands and pretended to fire at the two police officers whom he had previously shot as he was led to his cell after being sentenced on 9 February 1995.

Now:

Metropolitan Police officer James Seymour forgives gangster *Leroy Smith* who shot him in Brixton in March 1994

*Leroy Smith*: 'Guns, robberies. That was my life' (December 2016 interview)


----------



## Mr paulee (Aug 4, 2020)

The BBC interview with Mr Smith and his victim is a sobering watch.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 4, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Your British Nigerian friend may be somewhat distant from the issues.
> Try this article on Al Jazeera, which relates to *British Caribbean Commonwealth countries who have been agitating on the matter of reparations since independence*. They claim some compensatory measures were put in hand post Indian independence but nothing  - ever - for the ex-slave states of the Caribbean.
> 
> 
> ...



Nail on head! There's a vast number of descendants of slaves in the USA, the West Indies, Central and South America. They see themselves as at the front of the queue for the money. They don't want it spent on community projects or college/university places, they want a personal cheque for the wages which their ancestors should have received. But there's also a much larger number of Africans and people of African descent whose ancestors were not slaves, and they want reparations for the rape of Africa by the colonial powers. And so the demands for slavery reparations are broadened by talking about Afrika, the Hellacaust, Mangamizi, Genocide/Ecocide and so on. How on earth do you decide how the money should be shared?   Glasgow University, Lloyd's of London and Greene King are talking about investments in the community, but some of the marchers don't trust them. They think a lot of the money will just end up in the pockets of white guys in some other white guy institution.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2020)

UFO cloud over Brixton right now!


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2020)

The five strong row of mobile phone shops by the tube is now a man down


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 4, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> Nail on head! There's a vast number of descendants of slaves in the USA, the West Indies, Central and South America. They see themselves as at the front of the queue for the money. They don't want it spent on community projects or college/university places, they want a personal cheque for the wages which their ancestors should have received. But there's also a much larger number of Africans and people of African descent whose ancestors were not slaves, and they want reparations for the rape of Africa by the colonial powers. And so the demands for slavery reparations are broadened by talking about Afrika, the Hellacaust, Mangamizi, Genocide/Ecocide and so on. How on earth do you decide how the money should be shared?   Glasgow University, Lloyd's of London and Greene King are talking about investments in the community, but some of the marchers don't trust them. They think a lot of the money will just end up in the pockets of white guys in some other white guy institution.



Im starting to find your comments somewhat distasteful.

Setting Africans against people from Carribbean. People from Carribbean want a "personal cheque" Want to be at the "front of the queue".

The money you are talking about is chicken feed compared to the amount of wealth extracted from colonised countries.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 4, 2020)

Short first ten minutes of this programme about "reparations" for the Carribbean.

Starts with summary of figures of wealth got from the slave trade. Massive sums. At present levels 12 trillion dollars is estimate for reparations.

Interview with Sir Hilsry Beckles follows.

He makes several points.

Carribbean people had been asking for reparations for a long time. Over hundred years.

When UK started to give independence the new Carribbean countries requested as reparations a compensatory development plan to get the new independant countries started. This was rejected. UK had no strategic interest in the Carribbean.

He quotes Eric Williams ( leader of Trinidad) Britain saw Carribbean as an orange. It sucked it dry then threw the peel on the ground.

For Sir Beckles a compensatory development plan would be a completion of the independence process started post WW2.









						Should Britain pay reparations for its part in the slave trade?
					

British banks, prime ministers and parish vicars made millions from the slave trade. Plus Wirecard’s missing billions.




					www.aljazeera.com


----------



## CH1 (Aug 4, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Short first ten minutes of this programme about "reparations" for the Carribbean.
> 
> Starts with summary of figures of wealth got from the slave trade. Massive sums. At present levels 12 trillion dollars is estimate for reparations.
> 
> ...


You've managed to find the clip I was looking for. My Ajazeera quote was a write-up of the Beccles part.

I just wanted to say these things are always complex. Eric Williams was to Trinidad what Papa Doc was to Haiti.
I only say this because I happened to be in Grenada when Williams was terminally ill and unconscious in Trinidad forty years ago. Most people from the Eastern Caribbean were more worried that Eric Williams might suddenly recover than he might die.

Another thing with Trinidad - apart from being a hotbed of black/Asian racism and indeed Hindu/Christian rivalry it was also blessed with oil. Indeed according to Wkipedia it is the thrid richest country by GDP in the Americas.

I personally would put Trinidad in a similar category to Nigeria - endowed with natural resources, and the rich oligarchs not sharing it.

Regarding the tone of David Clapson  - he seems to be a student of Claire Fox or even Melanie Philips. Mayhe he will end up on that most reactionary of programmes Radio Four's The Moral Maze?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 5, 2020)

CH1 said:


> You've managed to find the clip I was looking for. My Ajazeera quote was a write-up of the Beccles part.
> 
> I just wanted to say these things are always complex. Eric Williams was to Trinidad what Papa Doc was to Haiti.
> I only say this because I happened to be in Grenada when Williams was terminally ill and unconscious in Trinidad forty years ago. Most people from the Eastern Caribbean were more worried that Eric Williams might suddenly recover than he might die.
> ...



Ive got his book Capitalism and Slavery which I need to get around to reading.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 5, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Ive got his book Capitalism and Slavery which I need to get around to reading.


Probably wrote that before he started wearing the sinister dark glasses.
He enjoyed a Mugabe-esque tenure of office I have to say.


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2020)

This came up in a Railton LTN document and thought it was worth putting here as it shows the stark differences between Lambeth wards: 

*Coldharbour *has a large population compared to other wards ﴾16,600﴿. It has a young age profile, with a high proportion of children aged 0‐15. It is the poorest ward in the borough. 

There are higher rates of child obesity in the ward than other areas of Lambeth. It has the highest proportion of people from ethnic minorities, and a high proportion of people not born in UK. 4.8% of Coldharbour residents speak an African language as their first language, and 4% speak Portuguese. Coldharbour has the highest proportion of Black Caribbean residents, and the highest proportion of Black African residents. 

Less than a quarter of residents are White British. Much of the ward is in the 10% most deprived in England. It has the highest proportion of social rented households ﴾60%, compared to 22% private rented and 16% owner occupation﴿. There is a high percentage of dwellings in council tax bands A or B. 

Only the southern part near Brockwell Park has household income above the Lambeth average. It has the lowest employment rate in the borough. Coldharbour has a high rate of working age benefit claimants ﴾Nov 2014﴿, a high rate of out of work claimants, and a high rate of claimants aged under 25.

 It has the highest proportion of dependent children in out‐of‐work households and the highest proportion of households with no adults in employment with dependent children. There is a high proportion of lone parents not in employment, and of residents with no qualifications. The crime rate is high for Lambeth ﴾2015﴿. 

*Herne Hill'*s population is of average size for Lambeth ﴾15,600﴿, and the age profile is typical of the borough. The ward includes Brockwell Park, which means this is the ward with the largest proportion of open space. The ward mainly has a household income more than average for the borough, but with poorer areas such as the Thorlands and Lilford estates. 

There is a high number of jobs in the ward and employment per head of population is also high. There is a high proportion of residents with graduate level 4 qualifications.

Tenure is in line with the borough ﴾owner‐ occupiers 37% of households, social rented 32%, Private rented 29%﴿. There are average rates of claimant benefits, dependent children in out‐of work households, households with no adults in employment with dependent children, and lone parents not in employment. The ward crime rate is average for the borough ﴾Sept 2015﴿
*
Tulse Hill *has a large ward population ﴾16,250﴿, and one of the highest population densities. 
There is a large proportion of children aged 0‐15. Over half ﴾52%﴿ of the population is from ethnic minorities. 3.2% of Tulse Hill residents speak an African language as their first language.

 There is a high proportion of Black Caribbean residents. Less than a third of residents are from a White British background. There is a low number of jobs in the ward, but resident employment rates are typical of Lambeth. Tulse Hill has a high rate of working age benefit claimants ﴾Nov 2014﴿, a high rate of out of work claimants, and a high rate of claimants aged under 25. 

Tenure is typical of Lambeth as a whole ﴾owner occupier 29% of households, social renting 43%, and private rented 25%﴿, and a high proportion of dwellings in council tax bands A or B. Poor areas include the St Matthews, Tulse Hill, St Martin’s estates, and better off areas include Brixton Hill near Josephine Avenue, and Upper Tulse Hill. Crime rate ﴾2015﴿ is average for Lambeth. 

source: https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/State of the Borough 2016 Wa rds.pdf


----------



## CH1 (Aug 7, 2020)

editor said:


> This came up in a Railton LTN document and thought it was worth putting here as it shows the stark differences between Lambeth wards:
> 
> *Coldharbour *has a large population compared to other wards ﴾16,600﴿. It has a young age profile, with a high proportion of children aged 0‐15. It is the poorest ward in the borough.
> 
> ...


I think there has been some gentrification since then. What is the profile of the residents of Electric Quarter vs those of the Guinness Trust for example? Not to mention The Edge - lurking surreptitiously opposite the Barrier Block. And Brixton Square/Carney Place etc.

And of course the area near Brockwell Park - as it says - is more affluent. That is because the powers that be sliced it off from Tulse Hill Ward and moved it into Angell/Coldharbour Ward to balance up following the redistribution of the now abolished St Martins Ward - only ten years ago

Come on - any psephologists want to take me on?


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2020)

I've just remembered this bloke. Given the almighty crisis Brixton and Lambeth has been going through and the massively uncertain times ahead, has anyone heard a peep from him since he was elected? 










						Philip Normal, the UK’s first openly HIV+ mayor, is the new Mayor of Lambeth
					

Brixton Buzz extends its congratulations to Philip Normal, the UK’s first openly HIV+ mayor, who has now been elected Mayor of Lambeth.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## ChrisSouth (Aug 7, 2020)

editor said:


> I've just remembered this bloke. Given the almighty crisis Brixton and Lambeth has been going through and the massively uncertain times ahead, has anyone heard a peep from him since he was elected?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes, you can follow him on Twitter.


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2020)

ChrisSouth said:


> Yes, you can follow him on Twitter.


I'm sure I can, but I was under the illusion that the Mayor of Lambeth should at least be making some effort to communicate what he's up to past the occasional update on their personal Twitter account (which is mainly made up of adverts for his shop).


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 7, 2020)

editor said:


> I've just remembered this bloke. Given the almighty crisis Brixton and Lambeth has been going through and the massively uncertain times ahead, has anyone heard a peep from him since he was elected?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



he was pretty much an invisible councillor for Oval, which is no small achievement for a dude who has a very LOUD and flamboyant wardrobe......I have seen him around a fair bit and since being elected his dandyism has gone to new 
extremes.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 7, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I think there has been some gentrification since then. What is the profile of the residents of Electric Quarter vs those of the Guinness Trust for example? Not to mention The Edge - lurking surreptitiously opposite the Barrier Block. And Brixton Square/Carney Place etc.
> 
> And of course the area near Brockwell Park - as it says - is more affluent. That is because the powers that be sliced it off from Tulse Hill Ward and moved it into Angell/Coldharbour Ward to balance up following the redistribution of the now abolished St Martins Ward - only ten years ago
> 
> Come on - any psephologists want to take me on?



There is map of deprivation for England.






__





						Indices of Deprivation 2015 and 2019
					

Explore the Indices of Deprivation 2015 and 2019 in an interactive map. You can choose the overall Index of Multiple Deprivation, or one of the individual domains. You can search the map by place name or postcode.



					dclgapps.communities.gov.uk
				




Coldharbour has changed slightly from being in top 10% of deprived wards to being overall in top 20% of deprived wards in England. 

For me one thing that stands out is that in Brixton race and class go together. 

Using the map and my hometown Plymouth has similar levels of deprivation to Coldharbour Ward. In top 10 and 20 percent of most deprived areas in England. Areas in Plymouth which are in that category are white working class. 

The map allows one to go down to postcode level covering a few streets.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 7, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> he was pretty much an invisible councillor for Oval, which is no small achievement for a dude who has a very LOUD and flamboyant wardrobe......I have seen him around a fair bit and since being elected his dandyism has gone to new
> extremes.



Thing is that these Labour party people from the right of the party as socially progressive. Like Clr Donatus getting to be Mayor in Lambeth one needs to show loyalty to the right of the party. 

He would have been invisible to joe public but part of the New Labour establishment that have run Lambeth for years. So not invisible in that sense. 

They network and socialise with each other and trusted members of community.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 7, 2020)

editor said:


> This came up in a Railton LTN document and thought it was worth putting here as it shows the stark differences between Lambeth wards:
> 
> *Coldharbour *has a large population compared to other wards ﴾16,600﴿. It has a young age profile, with a high proportion of children aged 0‐15. It is the poorest ward in the borough.
> 
> ...



I know this but winds me up to see Lambeth use this to promote their projects. I really wish , given these stats, that Coldharbour Ward had Labour Cllrs to fight the class war that these stats show is the reality for Coldharbour Ward.


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I know this but winds me up to see Lambeth use this to promote their projects. I really wish , given these stats, that Coldharbour Ward had Labour Cllrs to fight the class war that these stats show is the reality for Coldharbour Ward.


Rachel Heywood was a bloody excellent councillor for the Coldharbour ward but she got pushed out by the nu-Labour 'co-operative' wankers for standing up for the residents. Unforgivable. Never seen or heard from her replacement.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 7, 2020)

editor said:


> I've just remembered this bloke. Given the almighty crisis Brixton and Lambeth has been going through and the massively uncertain times ahead, has anyone heard a peep from him since he was elected?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My queer group emailed him ages ago on his official .gov address as published in the Lambeth Talk mag and have not heard back yet. He was invited to meet our older queer community group at the  Age uk Vida Walsh centre (by zoom while we are all sheilding) Silence.

I'm not good with twitter can someone post one of his recent tweets here please?


----------



## ash (Aug 7, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> My queer group emailed him ages ago on his official .gov address as published in the Lambeth Talk mag and have not heard back yet. He was invited to meet our older queer community group at the  Age uk Vida Walsh centre (by zoom while we are all sheilding) Silence.
> 
> I'm not good with twitter can someone post one of his recent tweets here please?



Compared to some of our very active MPs - Florence, Bella he does seem very low key


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 7, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> My queer group emailed him ages ago on his official .gov address as published in the Lambeth Talk mag and have not heard back yet. He was invited to meet our older queer community group at the  Age uk Vida Walsh centre (by zoom while we are all sheilding) Silence.
> 
> I'm not good with twitter can someone post one of his recent tweets here please?



His twitter account:



			https://twitter.com/philipnormal?s=09
		


Looked through it and he is on the right of the party- in a Progress socially liberal way. Loathed Corbyn.

He has shop in Brixton.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 7, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> His twitter account:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks.  What a stream of inanity.  Now I've seen that not sure I'll bother asking him to visit, though maybe we could teach him about our radical queer politics.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 8, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> thanks.  What a stream of inanity.  Now I've seen that not sure I'll bother asking him to visit, though maybe we could teach him about our radical queer politics.



I did have to scroll through a lot of inanity to find a post to see if this was the Cllrs twitter. 

I think be good idea if the older generation could teach him about radical queer politics.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 8, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> thanks.  What a stream of inanity.  Now I've seen that not sure I'll bother asking him to visit, though maybe we could teach him about our radical queer politics.





Gramsci said:


> I did have to scroll through a lot of inanity to find a post to see if this was the Cllrs twitter. I think be good idea if the older generation could teach him about radical queer politics.


tbf he does have a slightly more community focussed twitter as mayor of Lambeth, it’s a bit less tacky but charity t-shirt collabs with celeb Sophie Ellis Bextor 🤔


			https://twitter.com/mayorlblambeth


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> tbf he does have a slightly more community focussed twitter as mayor of Lambeth, it’s a bit less tacky but charity t-shirt collabs with celeb Sophie Ellis Bextor 🤔
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/mayorlblambeth


Bit of a circle jerk going on here


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2020)

For real 
















						UFO spotted hovering over Brixton
					

The Truth Is Out There insisted Mulder & Scully in the X-Files, and these photos seem to back them up completely, with a cigar-shaped object seen mysteriously and silently hovering over Brixton…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Aug 8, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> thanks.  What a stream of inanity.  Now I've seen that not sure I'll bother asking him to visit, though maybe we could teach him about our radical queer politics.


Gramsci you have to remember we are still on the traditional mayor here - fortunately.
This means that the Mayor's job is to chair the four full council meetings they have each year, plus any emergency full council meeting which might be called.
The Mayor is also the borough's official representative in the event of a state visit.

Please don't prosecute Getty Images - but Lambeth Council's (also  copyright images) were not up to the showing what I want.

I guess if something as portentous happened to Philip Normal we would see what he was made of. Thankfully in July 1996 Cllr Anthony Bayes - seen with his Lambeth Mayoral gold chain - did actually live up to what was expected.  I think being very tall helped - but I can tell you Tony Bayes seldom spoke as a councillor. Maybe he had an adrenaline rush to help him out in his hour of glory?


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 9, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I think there has been some gentrification since then. What is the profile of the residents of Electric Quarter vs those of the Guinness Trust for example? Not to mention The Edge - lurking surreptitiously opposite the Barrier Block. And Brixton Square/Carney Place etc.
> 
> And of course the area near Brockwell Park - as it says - is more affluent. That is because the powers that be sliced it off from Tulse Hill Ward and moved it into Angell/Coldharbour Ward to balance up following the redistribution of the now abolished St Martins Ward - only ten years ago
> 
> Come on - any psephologists want to take me on?


Ahem.  The last redistribution of wards was _twenty_ years ago.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 9, 2020)

lang rabbie said:


> Ahem.  The last redistribution of wards was _twenty_ years ago.


Of course you are right. My apologies for my mistake.

I was thinking to tell the electoral redistribution people to consider bringing back the more historically authentic Angell name for the ward.

They might also consider whether the Morval, Mervan, Railton, Jelf, Rattray, Dalberg road bits really fit in with Angell?
Likewise the Thorlands Estate is hardly typical Herne Hill

I think the 2000 redistribution was essentially Blairite. It sought to disperse the social housing voters of Angell into a neighbouring ward - Herne Hill.
It also brought in - at the same time - the highly owner-occupied zone from Mervan Road to Morval/Barwell Roads.

In the old days when councillors who were expected to do case work it might be thought that a more homogeneous Angell Ward where councillors could lean on estate management to get repairs done etc might make sense.

However now councillors get ten grand for attending four meetings a year and by all accounts are invisible otherwise.
Added to which our largest Estate tenant management board is now reputedly so dodgy that you only get stuff done if you know the chair or their cohorts.

But I would like my Angell back....


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 9, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Of course you are right. My apologies for my mistake.
> 
> I was thinking to tell the electoral redistribution people to consider bringing back the more historically authentic Angell name for the ward.
> 
> ...



Though at recent meeting Thorlands rep said they were happy staying in Herne Hill.

My personal gripe against the present boundaries for Coldharbour Ward is that it has become Labour party "rotten borough". Anyone could stand on Labour ticket and get voted in. My New Labour Cllrs get complacent due to this.


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2020)

Keep an eye on incoming storms! Thunderstorm warnings for Brixton all week – follow the lightning strikes on an interactive map


----------



## organicpanda (Aug 10, 2020)

editor said:


> Keep an eye on incoming storms! Thunderstorm warnings for Brixton all week – follow the lightning strikes on an interactive map


looks like Swansea is getting mullered


----------



## Mr paulee (Aug 11, 2020)

Become a Member | Pop Brixton
					

Find out how to join Pop Brixton. Apply for street food, restaurant, retail or office space. Join our community of independent businesses.




					www.popbrixton.org
				




POP Brixton offering discounts for locals and their business


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> Become a Member | Pop Brixton
> 
> 
> Find out how to join Pop Brixton. Apply for street food, restaurant, retail or office space. Join our community of independent businesses.
> ...


And still zero community return after occupying a prime Brixton site for 5 years, rent free. But there's plenty of money sloshing about the place!



> The report that he has been asked to sign states that it cost £1,867,415 to build Pop Brixton. The original quote was for £423,720. £1,050,000 of this came from The Collective – a Mayfair based property development business who like to target “_ambitious young professionals_.”





> The report states that management costs for Pop Brixton are £3,214,148. This is compared to an original quote of £214,000 that was given for the community growing project. The increase is explained in terms of ‘security and toilets.’











						Lambeth Council extends Pop Brixton lease for two years as business park fails to deliver any profit
					

Pop Brixton is having its lease extended for another two years – despite making a loss of £480,000 in the past year and receiving £100,000 in public grants and a £92,000 loan from Lambeth Cou…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 11, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Though at recent meeting Thorlands rep said they were happy staying in Herne Hill.
> 
> My personal gripe against the present boundaries for Coldharbour Ward is that it has become Labour party "rotten borough". Anyone could stand on Labour ticket and get voted in. My New Labour Cllrs get complacent due to this.



Is there really any chance of this not being the case though?  Given the voting record of neighbouring communities even a radically changed Coldharbour would still likely be safe Labour.

Anyway - having looked at Southwark's redistricting, I wonder if we will end up with a lot of two member wards along with the threes. I'm ok with that I think.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 11, 2020)

BusLanes said:


> Is there really any chance of this not being the case though?  Given the voting record of neighbouring communities even a radically changed Coldharbour would still likely be safe Labour.
> 
> Anyway - having looked at Southwark's redistricting, I wonder if we will end up with a lot of two member wards along with the threes. I'm ok with that I think.



I know what you mean.

Its the state of local democray and national democracy that is getting to me.

Local democracy in Lambeth is enough to put me off voting.

I had big row with one of my Labour Cllrs recently. Years of engaging with the system and being treated as an annoyance finally got to me. Im someone who will turn up read the docs and ask qaestions. Not what they want.

I can understand why those at Cressingham now hate the Labour party.

On national level the destrction of Corbyn and what he represented isn't lost on me. For the first time in decades someone on the left as part of mainstream democratic politics. Whatever one thinks of Corbyn personally the lesson is one can have hard right take over of Tory party ( that is allowable) but want a left alternative? No that is not part of how the democratic system works in this country.

So Im back with Cllrs who wanted Corbyn to do badly. One said so in so many words to me when I told him I was voting for Corbyn/ McDonald government at llast election. It was like he almost didnt want my vote. *I know you like Corbyn" was the negative response.

I , after years of dealing with local democray, think people are poorly served by it.

A Cllr like Rachel who moved from New Labour supporter to learning from her patch- one of the most deprived in country- tried to be campaigning local Cllr.

This is not allowed in the way the system works.

Some people are quite happy with that. See it here. This is a "representative" system. Manifesto is agreed. The public vote for a party. Said party gets elected and that is that. Representive politics.

Embedding oneself in a community , learning and working with it, trying to give leadership and change minds , leading / supporting community. This is what local democracy should be about. 

The less well off need active Labour Cllrs. Not New Labour drones. Less well off have less time as spending lot of time working to keep head above water.

Look at the new Mayor. A political airhead. I don't need to vote for these people.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2020)

I see Brixton is now included in full-on tourist 'private 8-hour sightseeing tours' taking in Buckingham Palace, Kensington Palace and Covent Garden. Just £226 for two.








						London Day Tour with a Local Guide: Private & Tailored to Your Interests
					






					www.tripadvisor.co.uk
				




Or you can go for the full Brixton private walking tour option at £205 for two for this exciting itinerary: 



> Pass by Brixton
> Pass by Brixton Station
> Pass by Brixton Village
> Pass by Pop Brixton
> Pass by Brixton Market - Electric Avenue











						Brixton Private Walking Tour with a Local, Tailored to Your Interests
					






					www.tripadvisor.co.uk


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 11, 2020)

editor said:


> I see Brixton is now included in full-on tourist 'private 8-hour sightseeing tours' taking in Buckingham Palace, Kensington Palace and Covent Garden. Just £226 for two.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Or one could have Brixton Society walk for three pounds.

Next one a while away though.






						Brixton Market Heritage Walk – The Brixton Society
					






					www.brixtonsociety.org.uk


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 11, 2020)

Ive been looking at the Council report on the Cherry Groce memorial in Windrush square.

It more and more irritating. This is a Council that says it has no money but is giving it to this project.

Having read the report it is imo a misuse use of Section 106 / Community Infrastructure Levy.

Take this:



> 4.3 It is proposed to fund a large portion of the cost of the works proposed in this report from money
> collected via the Community Infrastructure Levy (CIL). Section 216 of the Planning Act 2008 and
> the Community Infrastructure Levy Regulations 2010 (as amended) provides the Council with the
> power to charge developers a CIL to help fund infrastructure works. *Infrastructure includes facilities
> ...


.

And this:



> 1.10 Both requests are aligned to theme two of the Borough Plan, “Increase Community Resilience: we
> will invest in community assets such as libraries that help keep people well”.



The Council guidelines  state money needs to be spent on facilities for the community.

From my reading the Council are trying to argue as one can sit on this memorial it counts as a community facility.

In that case its a very expensive park bench in an "open space".

Well if that was the issue the Council could have put in a few park benches for a fraction of the money.

This is bollox.

I fail to see how a memorial, even if done with best intentions., contributs to "community resilience".

From reading the report its also clear that the Foundation had no business plan / did not raise promises of money before going for planning permission.

The Foundation has gone to the Council to tell them, after the fact, that the Foundation cannont maintain the monument or fund it. The masses haven't put money up for building it. So hardly community calling for it then.

So now the Council is offering to take the monument as an "asset" to be maintained at Counciil expense for ever. As well as underwrite its building costs.

It can't even maintain the Windrush Square as it is. Now its offering to take on another expense.

This all smacks of politicking to me. Cllr Sonia Winifred loves being in the limelight. Making a name for herself. Its her as Cabinet member that is agreeing to these demands from the Foundation.

Not looking at best interest of the hard pressed community in Coldharbour Ward.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Aug 12, 2020)

All public monuments are political. I was struck between the grim parallels between statues of Confederate Generals in the American South and this monument. In the South, _“The vast majority of them were built between the 1890s and 1950s, which matches up exactly with the era of Jim Crow segregation.” According to the Southern Poverty Law Center’s research, the biggest spike was between 1900 and the 1920s.""_

Similarly the Groce memorial is being built decades after the event, to make a point about the current situation. Cllr Sonia is making a political point (ACAB), just as the segregationists did in their time. There is no community support, and Gramsci's civic-minded concerns about value for money, maintenance, etc. don't matter a hoot to Cllr Sonia. She is making an ideological point, that she wants to hammer home right now, during this BLM period, when she will be able accumulate maximum political capital. Does anyone here really think she gives a damn about how it will look in 10 years' time ?


www.history.com/news/how-the-u-s-got-so-many-confederate-monuments


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2020)

Get your bike fixed!









						Dr Bike fixing bikes for free in Brixton and Lambeth – and where to find them in Aug/Sept 2020
					

The Dr Bike crew will be keeping busy over the summer, with their team of professional mechanics fixing  bikes for free all around Lambeth.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2020)

Oy! Thunderstorm! Thisaway -----> please


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2020)

I heard a rumble!


----------



## CH1 (Aug 12, 2020)

urbanspaceman said:


> All public monuments are political. I was struck between the grim parallels between statues of Confederate Generals in the American South and this monument. In the South, _“The vast majority of them were built between the 1890s and 1950s, which matches up exactly with the era of Jim Crow segregation.” According to the Southern Poverty Law Center’s research, the biggest spike was between 1900 and the 1920s.""_
> 
> Similarly the Groce memorial is being built decades after the event, to make a point about the current situation. Cllr Sonia is making a political point (ACAB), just as the segregationists did in their time. There is no community support, and Gramsci's civic-minded concerns about value for money, maintenance, etc. don't matter a hoot to Cllr Sonia. She is making an ideological point, that she wants to hammer home right now, during this BLM period, when she will be able accumulate maximum political capital. Does anyone here really think she gives a damn about how it will look in 10 years' time ?
> 
> ...


Didn't the idea originate with the architect of the Hondo SuperMall?


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 12, 2020)

Does anyone know someone local who can fix computers please? Specifically macs?

i seem to remember there was some guy in Herne Hill called the Mac Doctor but I can’t find him online. Any ideas of someone decent/reputable/local please, preferably someone you’ve used before? Thanks


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 12, 2020)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Does anyone know someone local who can fix computers please? Specifically macs?
> 
> i seem to remember there was some guy in Herne Hill called the Mac Doctor but I can’t find him online. Any ideas of someone decent/reputable/local please, preferably someone you’ve used before? Thanks



cant help but will be following the thread, and will put some feelers out as well.


----------



## lefteri (Aug 12, 2020)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Does anyone know someone local who can fix computers please? Specifically macs?
> 
> i seem to remember there was some guy in Herne Hill called the Mac Doctor but I can’t find him online. Any ideas of someone decent/reputable/local please, preferably someone you’ve used before? Thanks



have used for macbook repair, decent and local (near elephant)









						Home - databugs
					

IT SUPPORTDATA BACKUPRECOVERYREPAIRSWi-Fi NETWORKS 020 7701 6077help@databugs.co.uk Our services IT CONSULTANCY IT SUPPORT NETWORKS – Wi-Fi DATA BACKUP & RECOVERY REPAIRS CLOUD COMPUTING About the company Databugs was started in 2008 by Paul Maloney after gaining 20 years experience as an IT...



					www.databugs.co.uk


----------



## lunar (Aug 12, 2020)

I've noticed barriers in the form of plastic poles are being placed to separate the bicycle lane from other traffic users. Tooting has them now. I think acre lane could be next. I've noticed it's getting more difficult to drive with more dedicated cycle lanes creeping up.


----------



## billythefish (Aug 13, 2020)

lunar said:


> I've noticed barriers in the form of plastic poles are being placed to separate the bicycle lane from other traffic users. Tooting has them now. I think acre lane could be next. I've noticed it's getting more difficult to drive with more dedicated cycle lanes creeping up.


It's feast or famine for cyclists at the moment. New segregated lanes are great, but there are just as many streets that have been narrowed for socially distanced pedestrians and now squeezing bikes and vehicles together in much less space. Brixton road is one such example.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Aug 13, 2020)

lunar said:


> I've noticed barriers in the form of plastic poles are being placed to separate the bicycle lane from other traffic users. Tooting has them now. I think acre lane could be next. I've noticed it's getting more difficult to drive with more dedicated cycle lanes creeping up.



Perhaps this should read that cyclists now find it much easier to cycle with more dedicated cycle lanes appearing.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 13, 2020)

billythefish said:


> It's feast or famine for cyclists at the moment. New segregated lanes are great, but there are just as many streets that have been narrowed for socially distanced pedestrians and now squeezing bikes and vehicles together in much less space. Brixton road is one such example.



Central London is another one. I understand need for social distancing but Regent street is fairly empty and I have to negoitate traffic and reduced road space due to extension of pavement. Which is obviously not needed.

At Loughborough Junction pavement has been extended. But no  one uses it. I find it more difficult to filter through traffic for no reason.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 13, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I know what you mean.
> 
> Its the state of local democray and national democracy that is getting to me.
> 
> ...



Looking at the demographic data, you could almost even do a single councillor ward based around NJA polling district, maybe tweaking it a little around the edges. Given that there is roughly one councillor per 3800 people  I'm not convinced a single member ward would improve things too much, but there must be a few neighbourhoods based around a larger estate where having one person solely devoted to them might be advantageous. 

There are a loads of single member wards elsewhere but usually in rural District Councils sitting beneath County Councils. So maybe not directly comparable to a London Borough.



			https://s3-eu-west-2.amazonaws.com/lgbce/Reviews/Greater%20London/Lambeth/Warding/Final%20revised%20Electoral%20Forecasting%20Proforma%20July.xlsx
		




			https://www.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/ec-ELECTORAL%20Polling%20Districts%20and%20Stations%20%28Coldharbour%29.pdf


----------



## CH1 (Aug 13, 2020)

BusLanes said:


> Looking at the demographic data, you could almost even do a single councillor ward based around NJA polling district, maybe tweaking it a little around the edges. Given that there is roughly one councillor per 3800 people  I'm not convinced a single member ward would improve things too much, but there must be a few neighbourhoods based around a larger estate where having one person solely devoted to them might be advantageous.
> 
> There are a loads of single member wards elsewhere but usually in rural District Councils sitting beneath County Councils. So maybe not directly comparable to a London Borough.
> 
> ...


I think you should be more adventurous and recommend a proportional top-up list system.

That said I was bewildered this morning watching Mark Reckless- Leader of the Brexit Party in the Welsh Assembly on BBC Parliament (summer repeats). His major contribution to Welsh Parliamentary procedings was to OK the Leader of the Assembly's policy on banning smoking in hospital grounds (if Drakeford had gone any further no doubt Mr Reckless would have denounced the withdrawal of civil liberties for smokers as opressive). 

But I don't think Mark Reckless would infiltrate Lambeth using PR.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 13, 2020)

I like the idea of STV elected wards but with borough wide top up. By that I mean if say the Blue-Green Alliance won say 40% of the borough wide vote, but only won 35% of the councillors, they would then get another 5% of the councillors to ensure that their voteshare was reflected accurately.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 14, 2020)

BusLanes said:


> I like the idea of STV elected wards but with borough wide top up. By that I mean if say the Blue-Green Alliance won say 40% of the borough wide vote, but only won 35% of the councillors, they would then get another 5% of the councillors to ensure that their voteshare was reflected accurately.


What???
I've been called a liberal by Scott Ainsly as a put down. And now you say Blue Green alliance.
The whole point of PR is people are supposed to be able to vote for their particular favoured policies without binary distortion.
In a way I like the Ulster Assembly where there is cross party working without loss of party identity.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 14, 2020)

Saw this street art almost finished in Valentia Place Place off CHL


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Saw this street art almost finished in ValentiaView attachment 226654 Place off CHLView attachment 226653


Yeah I've been photographing that as it developed but was asked not to Buzz it until I get the press release (tomorrow apparently)!


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 14, 2020)

editor said:


> Yeah I've been photographing that as it developed but was asked not to Buzz it until I get the press release (tomorrow apparently)!



I asked the guy what the sticks were and he said it was a crown. 

Not sure what it means.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 14, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I asked the guy what the sticks were and he said it was a crown.
> 
> Not sure what it means.











						Ty: a dextrous artist who wove threads of UK rap culture together
					

Ty, who has died aged 47 of coronavirus, was a sharp and witty MC who ably nourished the UK hip-hop scene despite being ignored by the media




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 14, 2020)

CH1 said:


> What???
> I've been called a liberal by Scott Ainsly as a put down. And now you say Blue Green alliance.
> The whole point of PR is people are supposed to be able to vote for their particular favoured policies without binary distortion.
> In a way I like the Ulster Assembly where there is cross party working without loss of party identity.



Well I was trying to use non party label for an example.

The Assembly arguably has the issue of entrenching the identity of groups in a way that heightens division but then one could argue the point is the power sharing executive


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 14, 2020)

BusLanes said:


> Looking at the demographic data, you could almost even do a single councillor ward based around NJA polling district, maybe tweaking it a little around the edges. Given that there is roughly one councillor per 3800 people  I'm not convinced a single member ward would improve things too much, but there must be a few neighbourhoods based around a larger estate where having one person solely devoted to them might be advantageous.
> 
> There are a loads of single member wards elsewhere but usually in rural District Councils sitting beneath County Councils. So maybe not directly comparable to a London Borough.
> 
> ...



I think single member seats based around NJAs is worth a go.

Each Cllr would be more directly related to a local area and smaller number of people.

In which case it would be easier for voters to see who was decent representative on individual basis.


----------



## madolesance (Aug 15, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I think single member seats based around NJAs is worth a go.
> 
> Each Cllr would be more directly related to a local area and smaller number of people.
> 
> In which case it would be easier for voters to see who was decent representative on individual basis.


.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 15, 2020)

I made the mistake of walking through Windrushb Square yesterday.
What is the tarpaulin fenced off area - labelled Orbital Equipment?
Is this the much sought after Cherry Groce memorial in construction?
Or maybe the latest childrens' funfair?

Apart from that the combination of the temporary concrete ballast anti tank barriers with the ever decreasing grassed area - now frazzled and dead - made me think we should send for Jonathan Meades to make one of his portentous TV denunciations of fascist architecture.

Truly the temporary concrete blocks do call to mind German pill-boxes from Normandy - except ours are like dolls house imitation ones.
As for the grass - made me wonder is the council had watered it with paraquat by mistake.


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 15, 2020)

Grass is pretty impossible to kill - you watch, it'll be green soon after all the rain. I'd rather the council didn't waste valuable water, time and money on watering it


----------



## Southlondon (Aug 15, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I think single member seats based around NJAs is worth a go.
> 
> Each Cllr would be more directly related to a local area and smaller number of people.
> 
> In which case it would be easier for voters to see who was decent representative on individual basis.


The problem with would be councillors normally work as a team so are able to share Workload and cover for each other when they are not available. Have to remember the majority of councillors have jobs/families etc to fit around and are not full time councillors.  Constituents deserve the opportunity to have some sort of a choice of representative and most Party wards will try to balance  the slate of councillors Between gender, race etc. What is unlikely to vary much of course is their core political Ideology  they will each have Been selected by the same local party branch


----------



## editor (Aug 15, 2020)

Mural unveiled







New Brixton mural pays homage to legendary local hip-hop artist Ty


----------



## ricbake (Aug 16, 2020)

CH1 said:


> ..........
> 
> Truly the temporary concrete blocks do call to mind German pill-boxes from Normandy - except ours are like dolls house imitation ones.
> As for the grass - made me wonder is the council had watered it with paraquat by mistake.



They have a preference for cancer inducing Glyphosate...








						Community Weeding Scheme
					

You can nurture local biodiversity by taking a selective approach to weeding your street’s pavements.




					www.lambeth.gov.uk


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2020)

(((tree)))














						Tree down in Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, August 2020
					

We were saddened to see a large chunk of this splendid tree on Coldharbour Lane in Brixton had snapped off in the past few days.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 16, 2020)

Southlondon said:


> The problem with would be councillors normally work as a team so are able to share Workload and cover for each other when they are not available. Have to remember the majority of councillors have jobs/families etc to fit around and are not full time councillors.  Constituents deserve the opportunity to have some sort of a choice of representative and most Party wards will try to balance  the slate of councillors Between gender, race etc. What is unlikely to vary much of course is their core political Ideology  they will each have Been selected by the same local party branch



It is more likely that we end up with a mix of 3s and 2s for the upcoming redo of Lambeth wards. The 1s work well enough in rural district councils as far as I can tell but that may be because a lot of the, probably lesser, casework can be split between county council and district council levels.With County Councils usually dealing with education and social services.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 16, 2020)

Sort of related, I went to a Making Votes Matter meetup yesterday in Brixton yesterday to see who's interested and take some photos for next week's action day. There doesn't seem to be any hard plans about say council electoral systems as they seem more interested in national elections but there's no reason why it couldn't be locally anyway. Since Scotland and Ulster/NI do STV for councils should be no real problem with London too.


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2020)

Multiple Deprivation Coldharbour ward, Lambeth Classic T-Shirt, anyone?





			https://www.redbubble.com/i/t-shirt/Multiple-Deprivation-Coldharbour-ward-Lambeth-by-ianturton/23950844.NL9AC


----------



## CH1 (Aug 17, 2020)

editor said:


> Multiple Deprivation Coldharbour ward, Lambeth Classic T-Shirt, anyone?
> 
> View attachment 226925
> 
> ...


Surely the apparel du jour would be Multiple Deprivation Coldharbour trainers?
Free pint of Brewdog Punk IPA with every purchase.


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 17, 2020)

editor said:


> Multiple Deprivation Coldharbour ward, Lambeth Classic T-Shirt, anyone?
> 
> View attachment 226925
> 
> ...


What the actual fuck?


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 17, 2020)

He appears to be some sort of data scientist who likes making maps - according to his website





__





						Ian Turton
					





					www.ianturton.com


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 17, 2020)

That's cool, but putting on a t shirt?? Maybe I'm just getting old


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Aug 17, 2020)

lunar said:


> I've noticed barriers in the form of plastic poles are being placed to separate the bicycle lane from other traffic users. Tooting has them now. I think acre lane could be next. I've noticed it's getting more difficult to drive with more dedicated cycle lanes creeping up.


just wondering why this makes it more difficult to drive? Never had any problems with this myself.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 17, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> That's cool, but putting on a t shirt?? Maybe I'm just getting old



I don't think I'd wear any of the examples on the t-shirt page but I know people that would. Not necessarily the index of deprivation one - kind of hard to wear that without looking like an arsehole.


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2020)

What a visual mess


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2020)

Great piece about Brixton's recent history









						Gentrification, Pop Brixton, the Battle of Brixton and ‘The London Dream’
					

We’re delighted to be able to share, ‘The Battle of Brixton, Redux,’  a chapter from the forthcoming book, The London Dream by Chris McMillan. It’s a fascinating read, chart…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Mr paulee (Aug 18, 2020)

editor said:


> Great piece about Brixton's recent history
> 
> 
> 
> ...



'
Many of those enjoying Pop Brixton probably spent their working days creating PR bullshit; the top occupations for those living close to Brixton tube station are ‘Artistic/Literary/Media’ and ‘Marketing and Associated Professions’.

By contrast, ‘Cleaning’ and ‘Other Elementary’ are the top occupations in Stockwell, one stop and 2 minutes away on the tube."

Where does someone go to get that type of info?


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 18, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> '
> Many of those enjoying Pop Brixton probably spent their working days creating PR bullshit; the top occupations for those living close to Brixton tube station are ‘Artistic/Literary/Media’ and ‘Marketing and Associated Professions’.
> 
> By contrast, ‘Cleaning’ and ‘Other Elementary’ are the top occupations in Stockwell, one stop and 2 minutes away on the tube."
> ...


Try the Office for National Statistics. 'Other Elementary' is a term used in their Labour Market Survey. Here's a sample Labour Market Profile - Nomis - Official Labour Market Statistics

More possibilities here Nomis - Nomis - Official Labour Market Statistics


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 18, 2020)

editor said:


> Great piece about Brixton's recent history
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Amateurish and poorly informed. Fails to mention Spacemakers' relaunch of the Village, which was the starting gun for gentrification and the single biggest agent of change https://web.archive.org/web/20121001153718/http://spacemakers.org.uk/projects/brixton/


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> Amateurish and poorly informed. Fails to mention Spacemakers' relaunch of the Village, which was the starting gun for gentrification and the single biggest agent of change Brixton Village – Space Makers Agency


The focus of the article was Pop Brixton, not Brixton Village, and there was an important fundamental difference in that the Village was privately owned whereas the site of Pop was council owned and given away rent-free. I agree with you that the Village was the kickstarter for the recent amplified gentrification, but Pop took that a huge step further. 

The article has received a lot of feedback online, but yours is the only one that describes it as being either amateurish or poorly informed, neither of which I think is true.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 18, 2020)

But it was about the history of local gentrification. So it was a big mistake to focus on Pop. Spacemakers achieved 100x more gentrification than Pop. Pop would never have been dreamed up were it not for the explosion of the Village.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 18, 2020)

And if you're going to write about the history of social change in Brixton, it's a bit pointless if you don't explain why the rich abandoned those posh five storey family homes near Windrush Square.


----------



## editor (Aug 18, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> But it was about the history of local gentrification. So it was a big mistake to focus on Pop. Spacemakers achieved 100x more gentrification than Pop. Pop would never have been dreamed up were it not for the explosion of the Village.


Yes, but if the author wishes to focus on Pop - and its entirely different relationship with Lambeth and the way they directly facilitated the second major phase of recent gentrification  - that's up to him! And remember, it's only one chapter of a book, so it may be that the Village was outside that scope or timescale.

If you'd like to write a piece going even further back and focusing on the Spacemakers, I'd be happy to publish that too,.




David Clapson said:


> And if you're going to write about the history of social change in Brixton, it's a bit pointless if you don't explain why the rich abandoned those posh five storey family homes near Windrush Square.


Except it's not an entire book about the 'history of social change in Brixton.' It seems grossly unfair to slag off the article because it doesn't cover every single contributing factor to gentrification dating back over half a century.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 18, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> '
> Many of those enjoying Pop Brixton probably spent their working days creating PR bullshit; the top occupations for those living close to Brixton tube station are ‘Artistic/Literary/Media’ and ‘Marketing and Associated Professions’.
> 
> By contrast, ‘Cleaning’ and ‘Other Elementary’ are the top occupations in Stockwell, one stop and 2 minutes away on the tube."
> ...



By having a look around?

Im in LJ. A few minutes from Pop. Different world in my bit of CHL.

I don't need to look up that info.It plain to see.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 18, 2020)

IMO and it may be dealt with in the book the London Dream is the deregulation ( Big Bang) in the City by Thatcher. Thatcher changed the economy to one based on Financial sector based in London.

This was major driver in gentrification across London/ South East. To the detriment of the old industrial North and other small towns in England. 

London for better or worse became an International City.

With Brexit and the Pandemic going to see if that will last.

Could be that may see gradual decline of London.

Needs to be remembered that when I first came to London in early 80s central London had declining population.

Used to be called the "Inner City problem".

Another issue is that the remaining working class population are "surplus" to requirements.

My criticism of Pop is that its part of the fantasy that entrenched social inequality can be dealt with by encouraging people to be "entrepreunarial".

What is needed is more fundamental social change.

Pop is from the New Labour idea that embraces neo liberalism as a given. But wants to make it a bit more socially minded.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 18, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> By having a look around?
> 
> Im in LJ. A few minutes from Pop. Different world in my bit of CHL.
> 
> I don't need to look up that info.It plain to see.



Whats so funny?


----------



## Mr paulee (Aug 18, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> Amateurish and poorly informed. Fails to mention Spacemakers' relaunch of the Village, which was the starting gun for gentrification and the single biggest agent of change Brixton Village – Space Makers Agency



I tend to agree.
Village regen was a massive factor.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 18, 2020)

There was part I of a series on development in Manchester on BBC Two just now.
Rather poor I thought. No economic research at all. The whole hour was filled with archetypal figures.
The Mayor of Manchester
A young property developer who is developing East Piccadilly - formerly Ancoats I believe.

A nice touch here was Andy Burnham, the Mayor, had appointed the property developer to fundraise for Manchester's rough sleepers initiative.
Mr Burnham was quite frank - not enoguh public funds were available for helping rough sleepers - so it would nbe necessary to raise charitable donations.
I don't think it was property developers he was approaching - the impression was it was public donations.

Balancing all this were the stories of a super model who found the million pound plus Manchester pentjhouses too pokey, the single Mum in Salford given notice to quit by the landlady who wanted to rent out to more gentrified tenants, and the pair of homeless men staying in a forty bed dormitory run by a laid back but zealous pastor who apparentlly did it in the hope that he might reawaken religious fervour in some of his fallen men.

I guess this Manchester four parter is strong on human elements,  but totally devoid of academic treatment.

Brixton  on the other hand is devoid of both human elements and academic treatgmetn as far as Brixton BID and Lambeth Council are concerned.

PS I notice Brixton BID have placed a sign on the lamp-post outside Jimmy's Plaice saying black-owned business.
I can remember buying my meat from a black Jamaican woman butcher in Acre Lane over forty years ago.
What on earth is going on?

If they want to preserve black and ethnic businesses stop forcing the customers out to Croydon IYAM.


----------



## MissL (Aug 19, 2020)

Slight tangent... I seem to have collected an insane amount of keys over the years... and I have no idea what to do with them. Is there anywhere nearby you can take old keys for recycling? It seems like a lot of potentially useful metal to throw away. But maybe it's useless now. I'm not very clued up on all things metal.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 19, 2020)

Have you had your engagement letter yet from the Cabinet Member for Jobs, Skills and Community Safety?

Since I live in the Coldharbour Ward and I have issues (as does the Cabinet Member) I intent to pass some further remarks there later on, includng the text of her letter.

But just as a prelude, what about the result DuckDuckGo throws up about the .is (presumably Icelandic) domain location the council is usin for this?

*.is - Wikipedia*


.is - Wikipedia
*Domain* suspensions. In April 2013, ISNIC briefly hosted The Pirate Bay's *domain* ThePirateBay.*is*.. In October, 2014 ISNIC suspended Khilafah.*is*, which hosted material produced by the Islamic State.. In September 2017, ISNIC briefly hosted American neo-Nazi *domain* dailystormer.*is*, which had been removed by several *domain* Registries around the world.It was pulled from its *.is* *domain* after its ...

So as not to double post - here is the Ferndale website Ferndale Ward Community Meeting

Whereas (so far) Coldharbour's consultation map only has 3 comments from residents, Ferndales's is a rip-roaring success. There are literally dozens of comments. mostly about bins and drug dealing from what I can see.


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 19, 2020)

As that wiki page says .is is the domain for Iceland and as the second line of that wiki page says ‘registration is open to all persons and companies without any special restriction’

Commonplace isn’t the council - it’s an external private company that runs that engagement platform who I guess have been contracted by Lambeth


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 19, 2020)

Coldharbour ward - Lambeth Made Community
					

If you live in Coldharbour ward,  share your ideas for improving the community here. The council, police and others will see what you have to say!




					coldharbour.commonplace.is
				




Not sure what this is for. You can comment about issues in the area on the map.

No clear idea from Council what are the range of issues.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 19, 2020)

Looked at the Lambeth Made commonplace says the following:


Lambeth Made Community is a new forum launched in July 2020 to discuss matters of community resilience.

The meetings will allow residents and community groups to work with a range of organisations providing local services to build community resilience and improve community safety through partnership working and community engagement.

They will be the first in a series of meetings in Lambeth that have been established in support of a public health approach to reducing violence and building community resilience.

We want to have honest and open conversations with our communities to talk about how we can work together to improve the safety of our wards and help support long term, community led change.

At the heart of our work to make our borough a safer place is the belief that residents and community groups have to be at the centre of everything we do, and this first meeting is part of that new way of working together.


----------



## theboris (Aug 19, 2020)




----------



## CH1 (Aug 19, 2020)

theboris said:


>



The connoisseur view (apparently).


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Aug 21, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Whats so funny?



It's pretty obvious what's silly/funny. You're being being horribly judgemental about the people in Pop and it leaves a pretty unpleasant taste in the mouth.


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 21, 2020)

Condolences to all those affected by last night's fatal stabbing in the Overton Road area of Angell Town Estate.


----------



## Smick (Aug 21, 2020)

snowy_again said:


> As that wiki page says .is is the domain for Iceland and as the second line of that wiki page says ‘registration is open to all persons and companies without any special restriction’
> 
> Commonplace isn’t the council - it’s an external private company that runs that engagement platform who I guess have been contracted by Lambeth


When I went to Reykjavik for Iceland Airwaves music festival, I saw a sex shop with the website pen.is

14 years later and I’m still laughing.


----------



## gaijingirl (Aug 21, 2020)

Hi - does anyone know of any 5-aside groups playing locally (south-central London) for someone in his 40s (gaijinboy).  He used to play at Ferndale for years but that group has disbanded now.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Aug 21, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Condolences to all those affected by last night's fatal stabbing in the Overton Road area of Angell Town Estate.


I have been told (via a police source) that the number of knife crimes in London is massively understated. Reasons: there is a tacit agreement between government and media to underplay the numbers (I don't understand why it is in the media's interests to do so); many stab victims refuse to go to hospital, as seeking such help - unbelievably - is seen as colluding with the "system". During stop-and-searches, police often find healed wounds that have obviously been crudely stitched up on the kitchen table. 

When stab victims - almost always teenage boys or young men - are bleeding out but refusing to go to hospital, the police will "Section" them under the mental health act: the logic is that anybody who refuses medical care for a life-threatening stab wound must be having mental health problems. Sectioning allows the police to take the victims into custody, and send them for medical attention, in these cases to the A&E department.

The police have made it clear to the gangs and "elders" that "civilians" are off the menu, and respond forcefully if this sort-of-deal is violated. Thus internecine knife violence is hidden away from the public gaze.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 21, 2020)

hungry_squirrel said:


> It's pretty obvious what's silly/funny. You're being being horribly judgemental about the people in Pop and it leaves a pretty unpleasant taste in the mouth.



I was not making a comment about Pop. I was saying  and it is just a social fact that walking around the area can give one that information.

I showed friend of mine around Brixton a while back ( pre covid). She is hardly a lefty. Her view ( without me asking) is that the area is divided into two worlds.

This is not being judgemental about individual people. Its how social reality is in the area.

That is what leaves a bad taste in my mouth. Its their to see if you want to see it.

Ive looked back at the the post. Go back and look.

Post 1557

Mr paulee put a laugh under it. I asked why. That poster never replied. So I don't know why. Neither do you.

As the poster never replied Im not assuming anything.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 21, 2020)

Anniversary of Sean Riggs death in Brixton Police Custody today.

The family spent years trying to get answers and justice.

The police spent years trying to wriggle out of any blame.

All credit to the family of Sean Rigg up against the power of the Met for pursuing this.

Another reason why the BLM protests were relevant in this country.



			Sean Rigg Justice & Change Campaign HOME


----------



## editor (Aug 22, 2020)

This is awful stuff around the corner from me 



> A young man was stabbed to death as youths armed with swords and machetes clashed on a housing estate in south London.
> 
> Witnesses claimed six more people were hurt as a car speeding away from the scene of the brawl on the Angell Town estate in Brixton overturned.
> 
> ...











						Young man stabbed to death after sword-wielding youths clash on estate
					

A young man was stabbed to death as youths armed with swords and machetes clashed on a housing estate in south London.




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## Mr paulee (Aug 22, 2020)

Brixton stabbing: Two arrests over man's death
					

Police say the 20-year-old victim was stabbed "on a busy street in front of horrified onlookers".



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 23, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Former drug dealer *Leroy Smith* - who was on the run, having escaped from prison custody escaped in April 1993 while being transferred from Leicester to Brixton prison after his arrest on gun charges - shot PC James Seymour in the back and his colleague, PC Simon Carroll,  in the leg when they approached him outside a pub in Brixton in March 1994.
> 
> He later told his girlfriend: _"The buzzards deserved it," and added, "I should've got them good and proper."_
> 
> ...



The full feature appears here:

​


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 24, 2020)

may be of interest to someone with the right experience...









						Job Opportunity: Neighbourhood Food Hub Manager-deadline 1st September - Healthy Living Platform
					

We’re recruiting for a Neighbourhood Food Hub Manager to make great use of Southwyck Hall so that it helps meet the needs of local residents, using food as a medium for building community, increasing access to healthy food and making it easier for people to lead healthy lifestyles. To manage...




					healthylivingplatform.org
				



editor


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 24, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Condolences to all those affected by last night's fatal stabbing in the Overton Road area of Angell Town Estate.



_This_ is the Late *Salem Koudou* who was found lying dying in Wynne Road after being stabbed in Overton Road on the evening of Thursday 20 August 2020. 

A post-mortem examination took place at Greenwich Mortuary on 20 August 2020 and gave the cause of death as _*multiple stab-wounds*_.

_Anyone_ with information is asked to call 101, tweet @MetCC and quote CAD 5998/20Aug or contact the independent charity Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111.






(Source: Metropolitan Police)

*The Late Salem Koudou would have been 21 years old today.*​


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 24, 2020)

GarveyLives that is so sad. What a waste of young life.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2020)

Note: I've moved the Windrush Square discussion into a dedicated thread - Windrush Square, Brixton - news and discussion


----------



## theboris (Aug 25, 2020)

urbanspaceman said:


> I have been told (via a police source) that the number of knife crimes in London is massively understated. Reasons: there is a tacit agreement between government and media to underplay the numbers (I don't understand why it is in the media's interests to do so); many stab victims refuse to go to hospital, as seeking such help - unbelievably - is seen as colluding with the "system". During stop-and-searches, police often find healed wounds that have obviously been crudely stitched up on the kitchen table.
> 
> When stab victims - almost always teenage boys or young men - are bleeding out but refusing to go to hospital, the police will "Section" them under the mental health act: the logic is that anybody who refuses medical care for a life-threatening stab wound must be having mental health problems. Sectioning allows the police to take the victims into custody, and send them for medical attention, in these cases to the A&E department.
> 
> The police have made it clear to the gangs and "elders" that "civilians" are off the menu, and respond forcefully if this sort-of-deal is violated. Thus internecine knife violence is hidden away from the public gaze.


Very interesting and I don't doubt there could some truth in this except 'tacit agreement between government and media to underplay the numbers'. Westminster will quite happily blame the Labour mayor and the idea of any of the tabloids - and I speak as a former tabloid journalist - underreporting knife crime is not credible


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2020)

Coming to JAMM 'We're in Brixton this year, not Notting Hill'


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 25, 2020)

urbanspaceman said:


> I have been told (via a police source) that the number of knife crimes in London is massively understated. Reasons: there is a *tacit agreement between government and media to underplay the numbers* (I don't understand why it is in the media's interests to do so); many stab victims refuse to go to hospital, as seeking such help - unbelievably - is seen as colluding with the "system". During stop-and-searches, police often find healed wounds that have obviously been crudely stitched up on the kitchen table.
> 
> When stab victims - almost always teenage boys or young men - are bleeding out but refusing to go to hospital, the *police will "Section" them under the mental health act*: the logic is that anybody who refuses medical care for a life-threatening stab wound must be having mental health problems. Sectioning allows the police to take the victims into custody, and send them for medical attention, in these cases to the A&E department.
> 
> The police have made it clear to the gangs and "elders" that "civilians" are off the menu, and respond forcefully if this sort-of-deal is violated. Thus internecine knife violence is hidden away from the public gaze.


This agreement between govt and media is a fantasy.  It's QAnon-level fiction. 

The bit about sectioning is misleading. If you're bleeding out you're going to lose consciousness. You will lack the capacity to refuse treatment and you will be treated against your will, without the need for sectioning.

If you have a less serious wound you can refuse treatment and the police can't do much about it. No doubt they threaten young boys with sectioning to persuade them to name their attacker. They say all manner of outlandish nonsense to put pressure on people. And some of the kids will believe it. 

But sectioning is a legal process which has to be signed off by mental health professionals. After sign-off the police, if accompanied by mental health professionals, can take someone to a place of safety against their will. The magistrates court has oversight of the process. If dodgy police and compliant medics were conspiring to pervert it, the patient/prisoner's solicitor would get the whole thing aired in court, there'd be a scandal and we'd be reading about it in the papers.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 25, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> This agreement between govt and media is a fantasy.  It's QAnon-level fiction.
> 
> The bit about sectioning is misleading. If you're bleeding out you're going to lose consciousness. You will lack the capacity to refuse treatment and you will be treated against your will, without the need for sectioning.
> 
> ...


Not strictly true for S136 - police can remove from a public place if they have reason to believe there's a mental illness in need of "care or control" and can remove to a place of safety for a MHA Assesment. I realise this is somewhat veering off topic though.


----------



## nick (Aug 26, 2020)

Anyone heard how Lib Peck (formerly of this borough) is doing on her knife Crime initiative ?


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 26, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> _This_ is the Late *Salem Koudou* who was found lying dying in Wynne Road after being stabbed in Overton Road on the evening of Thursday 20 August 2020.
> 
> A post-mortem examination took place at Greenwich Mortuary on 20 August 2020 and gave the cause of death as _*multiple stab-wounds*_.
> 
> ...






friendofdorothy said:


> GarveyLives that is so sad. What a waste of young life.



According to reports, *Salem Koudou* attended Stockwell Park school, had 11 GCSEs and ambitions to be in music and finance, as well as being bilingual.  Somewhat inevitably, he is also described as "a drill music rapper".

A fourth man, aged 22, was arrested earlier today on suspicion of the murder. He remains in custody. 

One man – aged 26 – was found suffering stab injuries at the scene. He was taken to hospital where he remains; his condition is not life-threatening. He was arrested on suspicion of conspiracy to murder, but has since been released.

A 19-year-old man was subsequently arrested on suspicion of murder and grievous bodily harm (GBH). He has been released on bail to return to a south London police station on a date in September 2020.

An 18-year-old man arrested in Harlow, Essex, on Monday 24 August 2020 on suspicion of murder remains in custody.


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2020)

Brixton street art



















						Brixton’s O2 Academy unveils new entrance artwork celebrating live music, Aug 2020
					

With no prospect of live gigs coming back any time soon, the O2 Academy Brixton has collaborated with London illustrator and muralist Reves One to add a splash of artwork over their entrance.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2020)

Fancy an oak tree?









						Extinction Rebellion Lambeth are looking to plant a forest all over Brixton
					

A forest is looking for a home in Brixton as Extinction Rebellion Lambeth prepare to buy 1,000 oak trees that were about to be pulped due to the Coronavirus pandemic.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Aug 27, 2020)

editor said:


> Fancy an oak tree?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I thought the by-line there should've been "The Green Man"


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2020)

Here's a story I won't be running on Buzz:

"Brixton Woman Is Finalist in PETA's 'Most Beautiful Vegan Over 50' Competition"


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 27, 2020)

I think it's a clever and amusing way to promote veganism. Here are the finalists UK and Ireland’s Most Beautiful Vegan Over 50 2020


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 27, 2020)

(Source: Metropolitan Police)​27-year old Streatham resident *Darius Kwakye* has now been charged with the murder of the Late *Salem Koudou* (above).


----------



## madolesance (Aug 27, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> (Source: Metropolitan Police)​27-year old Streatham resident *Darius Kwakye* has now been charged with the murder of the Late *Salem Koudou* (above).


Good! Guess the justice system works?


----------



## ash (Aug 28, 2020)

Acre lane also pavement taped off on Ferndale ??


----------



## alex_ (Aug 28, 2020)

ash said:


> Acre lane also pavement taped off on Ferndale ??View attachment 228192View attachment 228193


Acre lane ltz a success then ?


----------



## ash (Aug 28, 2020)

alex_ said:


> Acre lane ltz a success then ?


🤣
I’m sure there will be videos up blaming that for the chaos on nearby roads.


----------



## Leighsw2 (Aug 28, 2020)

Was up at Tesco around midday - Acre Lane taped off, large number of police cars/vans. What looked like a young man lying in the road, under arrest. Heard someone say that he'd been tasered. Very much as the spot from which the lower picture, above, was taken. Wonder what it was about?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 28, 2020)

editor said:


> Fancy an oak tree?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. I wonder wheres there is space for them all, as they grow so big. Anyone got ideas of where thet can go? I thought of the playground at the end of Dalberg road.


----------



## ash (Aug 28, 2020)

Leighsw2 said:


> Was up at Tesco around midday - Acre Lane taped off, large number of police cars/vans. What looked like a young man lying in the road, under arrest. Heard someone say that he'd been tasered. Very much as the spot from which the lower picture, above, was taken. Wonder what it was about?


 Burglary on Ferndale Rd this afternoon police Car chase to Acre lane where they arrested ‘some’ of the burglars.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 31, 2020)

My Brixton story from tonight: file it under gentrification. 

On my way to Sainsburys I pass a guy having a long, slow, deliberate piss on the door of Hereford House in Rushcroft Rd. Not in the corner of the doorway but right on the letterbox in the middle of the door. 

I say: "Are you really pissing right in the middle of someone else's door?" He turns round and smiles and says "It's Brixton, innit? Where do you live.? I say "I've lived in Brixton for 20 years. What about you?" He says "I've lived in Brixton for 27 years". Me: "So that makes it alright to piss one someone else's door?" Him: "Yeah." Me: "Are you high?" Him: "No, I'm drunk. Where are you from?" I walk away. He follows me. Me: "I live here." Him: "But where are you from?" He puts his arm round my shoulder and pulls me towards him. I punch him in the face and cross the road. He punches me in the face and I fall over. He stands above me. "I've got a gun and I'm going to shoot you." He reaches inside his jacket. People in two of the flats have opened their windows and are shouting. He runs off.


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> My Brixton story from tonight: file it under gentrification.
> 
> On my way to Sainsburys I pass a guy having a long, slow, deliberate piss on the door of Hereford House in Rushcroft Rd. Not in the corner of the doorway but right on the letterbox in the middle of the door.
> 
> I say: "Are you really pissing right in the middle of someone else's door?" He turns round and smiles and says "It's Brixton, innit? Where do you live.? I say "I've lived in Brixton for 20 years. What about you?" He says "I've lived in Brixton for 27 years". Me: "So that makes it alright to piss one someone else's door?" Him: "Yeah." Me: "Are you high?" Him: "No, I'm drunk. Where are you from?" I walk away. He follows me. Me: "I live here." Him: "But where are you from?" He puts his arm round my shoulder and pulls me towards him. I punch him in the face and cross the road. He punches me in the face and I fall over. He stands above me. "I've got a gun and I'm going to shoot you." He reaches inside his jacket. People in two of the flats have opened their windows and are shouting. He runs off.


Shit. Really sorry to hear this. Did you call the cops?


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 31, 2020)

Thank you. I didn't have my phone but there was a police car on CHL so I told them what happened. They shot off to look for him. Then I went to Sainsburys. Then I went to the police station and gave a statement. Just got home.


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 31, 2020)

What a horrible thing to happen, i hope you're feeling ok. Very brave of you to confront him, I don't think I would ever have the courage to do that. Which is really wrong.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 31, 2020)

Thanks. My jaw aches a little. I'm feeling pretty stupid. For our safety we're not supposed to confront the scumbags, are we? Not unless we're good at fighting. First time in my life I've punched anyone. I don't think I'm any good at this sort of thing. I'll have to come up with an alternative strategy.


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 31, 2020)

Sometimes I think our instinct just kicks in, like the time I started chasing the group of about 10 young women who mugged me... What the hell did I think i was going to do? 
Glad to hear you're ok.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 31, 2020)

Ten against one! I think you need to get tooled up.


----------



## Julian Smith (Aug 31, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> You mean explain this?:
> The slaves were freed but the explotiation of colonies to create wealth for people like Henry Tate went on. Its worth reading the article and the statement from the Tate
> 
> The bottom line is the wealth of someone like Tate comes from the work of others.
> ...



Many thanks to you and others for this informed and lively discussion. I'm the Minister of Effra Road Chapel, founded in 1839 and one of Brixton's oldest religious communities. We also belong to the same religious denomination in which Tate's father was a Minister and into which he was born, the Unitarians, a small but quite influential liberal church which Tate supported throughout his life, attending our chapel which was the nearest Unitarian place of worship to his London home in Streatham. Noteworthy is that the Unitarians joined up with the Quakers (also from the left of Christianity) assist their fellow Christians on the evangelical wing to campaign for the abolition of slavery long before Tate came along, and this was the tradition in which he was raised. You may recall our Josiah Wedgewood's medal from the time, showing a slave uttering the words 'Am I not a man and a brother?' This was an amazingly successful piece of propaganda that found its way into surprising places.

I agree entirely that '...the wealth of someone like Tate comes from the work of others'. But I wonder if this is quite the 'bottom line' that you state it to be?  Businesses require investment, risk-taking, and management and there is value in all these and Tate was extraordinarily hardworking, rising to the dizzy heights of his worldly success as a self-made man coming from a modest family. He created thousands of jobs here and abroad without which so many people would have been the poorer and donated most of his wealth to public causes. From a modest background myself I studied at Manchester College, Oxford which Tate so generously supported for the education of Nonconformists originally excluded from the rest of the University.

I have no doubt that work on the Caribbean estates connected with Tate was as backbreaking, unpleasant and poorly paid as so many other jobs of the time, including the coal mining my working class forbears were engaged in. But we are told that along with other Unitarians and Quakers, Tate was a modest, kind and enlightened employer and this cannot, certainly in Tate's case, be put down to a cynical philanthropy designed to appease the oppressed. Indeed Unitarians have throughout their history been engaged in working to set free all of from our literal and mental chains, and you don't build public art galleries and libraries if you want to keep the plebs down. A taste of knowledge and beauty is invariably incendiary. It certainly was for me all those years ago at Upper Chapel, Sheffield under Peter Godfrey and at Manchester College, Oxford under Tony Cross and for so many over the years who have attended our small chapel built for South London's religious liberals and freethinkers. 

With many thanks again

Julian


----------



## Julian Smith (Aug 31, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Whilst having no objection to adding a statue of a sugar cane worker outside the library next to the BUST of Henry Tate, can I please enquire how Henry Tate started building his wealth before the abolition of slavery when he was apparently fourteen years old? [this is what is says in the London Geographies article]


He was the son of a modest Unitarian minister who saved his wages. That was how most capital was raised at the time. Through saving and re-investment.


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2020)

Slow news day! What are the most common new baby names in Lambeth?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 31, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> My Brixton story from tonight: file it under gentrification.
> 
> On my way to Sainsburys I pass a guy having a long, slow, deliberate piss on the door of Hereford House in Rushcroft Rd. Not in the corner of the doorway but right on the letterbox in the middle of the door.
> 
> I say: "Are you really pissing right in the middle of someone else's door?" He turns round and smiles and says "It's Brixton, innit? Where do you live.? I say "I've lived in Brixton for 20 years. What about you?" He says "I've lived in Brixton for 27 years". Me: "So that makes it alright to piss one someone else's door?" Him: "Yeah." Me: "Are you high?" Him: "No, I'm drunk. Where are you from?" I walk away. He follows me. Me: "I live here." Him: "But where are you from?" He puts his arm round my shoulder and pulls me towards him. I punch him in the face and cross the road. He punches me in the face and I fall over. He stands above me. "I've got a gun and I'm going to shoot you." He reaches inside his jacket. People in two of the flats have opened their windows and are shouting. He runs off.


I tend to shout 'Dogs piss in public' while keeping a good distance aand walking swiftly away.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 31, 2020)

Julian Smith said:


> Many thanks to you and others for this informed and lively discussion. I'm the Minister of Effra Road Chapel, founded in 1839 and one of Brixton's oldest religious communities. We also belong to the same religious denomination in which Tate's father was a Minister and into which he was born, the Unitarians, a small but quite influential liberal church which Tate supported throughout his life, attending our chapel which was the nearest Unitarian place of worship to his London home in Streatham. Noteworthy is that the Unitarians joined up with the Quakers (also from the left of Christianity) assist their fellow Christians on the evangelical wing to campaign for the abolition of slavery long before Tate came along, and this was the tradition in which he was raised. You may recall our Josiah Wedgewood's medal from the time, showing a slave uttering the words 'Am I not a man and a brother?' This was an amazingly successful piece of propaganda that found its way into surprising places.
> 
> I agree entirely that '...the wealth of someone like Tate comes from the work of others'. But I wonder if this is quite the 'bottom line' that you state it to be?  Businesses require investment, risk-taking, and management and there is value in all these and Tate was extraordinarily hardworking, rising to the dizzy heights of his worldly success as a self-made man coming from a modest family. He created thousands of jobs here and abroad without which so many people would have been the poorer and donated most of his wealth to public causes. From a modest background myself I studied at Manchester College, Oxford which Tate so generously supported for the education of Nonconformists originally excluded from the rest of the University.
> 
> ...



Ive covered most of this in post 900 where I provided a couple of links on the subject.

What BLM has brought to (renewed) attention is this countries relationship wiith exploitation. Its not a comfortable subject.

Yes wealth is created by labour. That is the bottom line.

Here is what the Tate Museum say:



> Raw sugar imported from the British Caribbean by the Tate or Lyle companies in the post-slavery era would have been from estates established under slavery but worked at that point by wage-labourers and, in the case of British Guiana and Trinidad, by indentured labour, a system which lasted into the early 20th century. The monoculture of sugar, and the land-ownership and labour practices implemented by British firms that dominated the industry in the British colonies in the second half of the 19th century and most of the 20th century, contributed to the progressive under-development and impoverishment of the Caribbean











						The Tate Galleries and Slavery | Tate
					






					www.tate.org.uk
				




Fair analysis Id say.

Nor did Tate do the Carribbean people a favour by "creating" jobs abroad.

The Sugar industry in this country was linked to slavery. As the Tate museum point out the plantation system stayed after slavery was abolished. The plantations were not broken up and handed to the slaves. Tate did not create jobs in Carribbean. He made use of an existing system of colonial explotation.

Im sure Tate was on an individual level modest church goer. That is not the point.


----------



## editor (Aug 31, 2020)

Village pics 



















						In photos: Life slowly returns to normal in Brixton Village, Sun 30th Aug 2020
					

After a long lockdown that saw Brixton Village closing in March 2020, life is slowly coming back to the shops, restaurants and businesses as each week passes. Here’s some photos taken yesterd…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Julian Smith (Aug 31, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Ive covered most of this in post 900 where I provided a couple of links on the subject.
> 
> What BLM has brought to (renewed) attention is this countries relationship wiith exploitation. Its not a comfortable subject.
> 
> ...



Hello

Thanks for this. You'd be hard pressed if you were to argue your claim I was defending Sir Henry as a 'modest churchgoer'. My point is his background and history is much more complicated and benevolent than you are prepared to give him credit for. I can see why someone so rich and powerful was a good guy is counterintuitive to you and indeed sticks in your craw, but there it is. 

I have also explained with reasoned argument why your analysis that only 'labour' crudely defined creates wealth is invalid. I note you don't argue your claim again. Not even Marx thought that and its not respectable economics anywhere else. 

Its well understood that the sugar industry was linked to the slave trade pre Tate, but Tate was no slave owner and the extent to which his business benefitted from indentured labour is unclear, even if it survived in some parts of the Caribbean until the 20th century and as I say its inevitable that benefitted workers both at home and overseas greatly in creating employment (something I'd have thought you would have recognised with your preoccupation with the value of 'labour') and higher wages than otherwise.

The Tate was clearly too eager to capitulate to the BLM etc lobby (with which I have great sympathy) on this and should stick to fine art. It does not really argue its case either.

Thanks again

Julian


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 31, 2020)

Julian Smith said:


> Hello
> 
> Thanks for this. You'd be hard pressed if you were to argue your claim I was defending Sir Henry as a 'modest churchgoer'. My point is his background and history is much more complicated and benevolent than you are prepared to give him credit for. I can see why someone so rich and powerful was a good guy is counterintuitive to you and indeed sticks in your craw, but there it is.
> 
> ...



I can see why BLM sticks in your "craw".

Tate museum didn't "capitulate" to the BLM "lobby". They got advice from UCL. Fair play to them for doing that.


----------



## Julian Smith (Aug 31, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I can see why BLM sticks in your "craw".
> 
> Tate museum didn't "capitulate" to the BLM "lobby". They got advice from UCL. Fair play to them for doing that.



Bare argument again ...

Its the UCL advice I summarised as an historian. As I say, Tate should stick to fine art!

Every blessing

J


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 31, 2020)

Julian Smith said:


> Bare argument again ...
> 
> Its the UCL advice I summarised as an historian. As I say, Tate should stick to fine art!
> 
> ...



I don't want your blessing.

You obviously don't want to take any of this onboard as it does not fit your how you see things.

That this country abolished slavery, philanthropic men worked hard to build up business and this helped provide work in this country and the Colonies. Work was hard and back breaking but that was the case for everyone then. Wealthy men who profited from this were men of their times who gave generously for charitable causes. Institutions like the Tate should not capitulate to lobby groups like BLM. 

This reeks of right wing resentment dressed up as patronising middle of the ground reasonableness. 

I think I prefer Rashid to this.


----------



## wurlycurly (Aug 31, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I don't want your blessing.
> 
> You obviously don't want to take any of this onboard as it does not fit your how you see things.
> 
> ...



Amen to that.


----------



## Julian Smith (Aug 31, 2020)

It's not my blessing!

More unsupported argument, and now personal attack!

By point: and?, and not just philanthropic men. Never said 'everyone' did backbreaking work, just many others including post slavery plantation workers. Never said that either. Yes, not 'capitulate'!

' right wing resentment dressed-up as middle of the ground reasonableness'. Yeh, Unitarian Ministers and community lawyers like me are well-known for it!


----------



## wurlycurly (Aug 31, 2020)

Julian Smith said:


> It's not my blessing!
> 
> More unsupported argument, and now personal attack!
> 
> ...



Unitarian is a strange tag to put on any religion, given its inherently divisive nature. Encouragingly, the accelerating decline in  faith is matched by increasing tolerance of other people's cultures and beliefs.


----------



## Julian Smith (Aug 31, 2020)

wurlycurly said:


> Unitarian is a strange tag to put on any religion, given its inherently divisive nature. Encouragingly, the accelerating decline in  faith is matched by increasing tolerance of other people's cultures and beliefs.


Er ...


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 31, 2020)

Street party in Atlantic Road where it meets Railton Rd.  Pretty good sound system. Get down there quick to catch your dose of Covid before the police arrive.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 31, 2020)

The TSG arrived and spoke to the person responsible for the PA, who had barricaded himself in. Rashid Nix of Green Party fame addressed the crowd: if people didn't disperse, the police would force entry and seize the equipment. Everyone left. The last few moaned that "the government has taken everything away. If we're not allowed to party, you might as well shoot us." Apparently the virus is a hoax and nobody's died of it.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 1, 2020)

wurlycurly said:


> Unitarian is a strange tag to put on any religion, given its inherently divisive nature. Encouragingly, the accelerating decline in  faith is matched by increasing tolerance of other people's cultures and beliefs.


Not sure what you are saying here. The denomination has been around in UK since about 1770. I don't know what current membership is - was around 2,000 in the late 20th century, about half what the Quakers claim. Neither Unitarians or Quakers have a formal creed "I believe in one God etc".  So why are you saying the Unitarian church is divisive?


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 1, 2020)

On Friday, 28 August 2020, *Yassein Bullock*, 18,  of Fiveways Road, Brixton, became the second person to be charged with the murder of *Salem Koudou*. 







(Source: Metropolitan Police)

*The Late Salem Koudou*​
*Anyone with information or footage relating to this incident should visit this website, dial 101 or tweet @MetCC and quoting reference Cad 5998/20Aug.  To remain anonymous call the independent charity Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111.*


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Sep 1, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> My Brixton story from tonight: file it under gentrification.
> 
> On my way to Sainsburys I pass a guy having a long, slow, deliberate piss on the door of Hereford House in Rushcroft Rd. Not in the corner of the doorway but right on the letterbox in the middle of the door.
> 
> I say: "Are you really pissing right in the middle of someone else's door?" He turns round and smiles and says "It's Brixton, innit? Where do you live.? I say "I've lived in Brixton for 20 years. What about you?" He says "I've lived in Brixton for 27 years". Me: "So that makes it alright to piss one someone else's door?" Him: "Yeah." Me: "Are you high?" Him: "No, I'm drunk. Where are you from?" I walk away. He follows me. Me: "I live here." Him: "But where are you from?" He puts his arm round my shoulder and pulls me towards him. I punch him in the face and cross the road. He punches me in the face and I fall over. He stands above me. "I've got a gun and I'm going to shoot you." He reaches inside his jacket. People in two of the flats have opened their windows and are shouting. He runs off.



That's really horrible for you, I'm sorry to hear it. I've got to wonder why this is filed under gentrification though..?


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 1, 2020)

Weary cynicism and the guy's belief that as a local he can piss where he likes and intimidate incomers.


----------



## dbs1fan (Sep 1, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> Weary cynicism and the guy's belief that as a local he can piss where he likes and intimidate incomers.


Still don't understand what the unpleasant incident has to do with gentrification....almost the opposite, I'd have thought


----------



## CH1 (Sep 1, 2020)

I must say whenever I go into town there seems a reasonable chance that Thameslink will be cancelled.
This sounds serious though

*The emergency services dealing with an incident at Loughborough Jn means train services running through this station may be running non stop between Herne Hill and Elephant & Castle. Loughborough Jn will not be served. Disruption is expected until 13:00.

Can you tell me more about the incident?

Following an incident at Loughborough Junction earlier today, the police are carrying out further investigations and have requested that the station be closed until further notice.*

This from National Rail inquiries train time website.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 1, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I must say whenever I go into town there seems a reasonable chance that Thameslink will be cancelled.
> This sounds serious though
> 
> *The emergency services dealing with an incident at Loughborough Jn means train services running through this station may be running non stop between Herne Hill and Elephant & Castle. Loughborough Jn will not be served. Disruption is expected until 13:00.
> ...


Something serious that's for sure. My other half went passed walking to Camberwell.  He said he's never seen so many old bill cars in one place.
Lots of police with guns etc on the street and Wyck Gardens questioning people. Wonder what's happened.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 1, 2020)

Twitter.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 1, 2020)

xsunnysuex said:


> Twitter.


Thanks for the info. I've always thought of LJ station as the epitome of the sedate. 

This stabbing comes as a bit of a shock - especially as they ramped up staffing  because of the ticket barriers.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 1, 2020)

Anyone know how long LIDL on Acre Lane is closed for? Seems to be a lot of work activity around the shop.


----------



## Smick (Sep 1, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Anyone know how long LIDL on Acre Lane is closed for? Seems to be a lot of work activity around the shop.


Glad to find that out, I was planning on going in tomorrow.


----------



## Mr paulee (Sep 1, 2020)

Just seen that Brixton Village has been named a 2020 Tripadvisor Traveller’s Choice winner.
Deserved.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> Just seen that Brixton Village has been named a 2020 Tripadvisor Traveller’s Choice winner.
> Deserved.


Oh great. More tourists.


----------



## Mr paulee (Sep 1, 2020)

I’m


editor said:


> Oh great. More tourists.



no Buzz article then ?


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> I’m
> 
> 
> no Buzz article then ?


Sorry, I'm not getting your point.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Sep 1, 2020)

editor said:


> Sorry, I'm not getting your point.


Surely the irony of maintaining a website about an area and your stubborn reluctance to accept change or welcome people who might be attracted to the area by said website, is not lost on you?


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 1, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Anyone know how long LIDL on Acre Lane is closed for? Seems to be a lot of work activity around the shop.



I went there this evening. They are doing a refurbishment. Not sure when it is going to be finished. So its Lidl at Stockwell for me now.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 1, 2020)

hungry_squirrel said:


> Surely the irony of maintaining a website about an area and your stubborn reluctance to accept change or welcome people who might be attracted to the area by said website, is not lost on you?



I think the Brixton Buzz website has been doing a great job recently. Giving local people info during the Covid lockdown.

Also good to see Tricky Skills writing for the Buzz. Put in excellant article on the Hondo planning application Committee meeting.

So I don't see the "irony".

Looks like a lot of local people had "stubborn reluctance" to accept change when it came to McWilliams generous offier to invest in Brixton.

Perhaps Brixton Buzz is reflecting a lot of locals views?


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 1, 2020)

hungry_squirrel said:


> Surely the irony of maintaining a website about an area and your stubborn reluctance to accept change or welcome people who might be attracted to the area by said website, is not lost on you?



A site that is free to use and does not have adverts. A lot of work goes into maintaining the free website by the editor


----------



## xsunnysuex (Sep 1, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I went there this evening. They are doing a refurbishment. Not sure when it is going to be finished. So its Lidl at Stockwell for me now.


Or Camberwell.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2020)

hungry_squirrel said:


> Surely the irony of maintaining a website about an area and your stubborn reluctance to accept change or welcome people who might be attracted to the area by said website, is not lost on you?


Where has this "stubborn reluctance to accept change" manifested itself in regards to the news about Brixton Village winning a major international tourist prize? Am I supposed to applaud everything that brings more tourists into the area and thus helps fuel increased prices, gentrification and displacement? 

It's quite possible to run a local website and be critical of some of the changes happening in that area - in fact, I think it's a fucking good thing. There's nothing 'ironic' about that at all.

And you are aware that I ran a photo feature on Brixton Village just 3 days ago, yes?


----------



## Mr paulee (Sep 1, 2020)

editor said:


> Where has this "stubborn reluctance to accept change" manifested itself in regards to the news about Brixton Village winning a major international tourist prize? Am I supposed to applaud everything that brings more tourists into the area and thus helps fuel increased prices, gentrification and displacement?
> 
> It's quite possible to run a local website and be critical of some of the changes happening in that area - in fact, I think it's a fucking good thing. There's nothing 'ironic' about that at all.
> 
> And you are aware that I ran a photo feature on Brixton Village just 3 days ago, yes?


I'd say anything that brings 'tourists' or any potential new footfall to the area during the current economic situation would be welcomed.
And it certainly doesn't need to lead to increased prices/gentrification and displacement. 

Editor go into shops and local businesses and ask them if they'd welcome the news of the area winning an international tourist award. You and I both know what they'd say.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> And it certainly doesn't need to lead to increased prices/gentrification and displacement.


There's so many studies and obvious examples from around the UK and elsewhere proving you completely wrong, I really don't know where to start.



> Gentrification caused by tourism is increasingly affecting a number of places around the world. Although some scholars have noted that tourism threatens the right to ‘stay put’ of existing populations....
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> The visitor is regarded as an affluent user that overlaps with other daily dynamics of the city and, as a result, the gentrification of lower income communities will be more intense in areas that have been transformed into spaces for tourism consumption.
> 
> 
> https://www.rc21.org/en/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/E4-C%C3%B3cola-Gant.pdf





> Tourism is a significant cause of neighbourhood change in several places but research on the impact of urban tourism remains scarce. The research argues that a process of tourism gentrification is taking place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr paulee (Sep 2, 2020)

Thanks.
I am assuming all written before the economic catastrophe which is Covid 19?


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> Thanks.
> I am assuming all written before the economic catastrophe which is Covid 19?


Right. So that's your attempt to dismiss the entire body of the research? Like all the tourists are suddenly going to stop spending money in Brixton forever?

Judging from my recent trips to the village, the recovery is already well underway, and as you can see from its US finance-backed owners, even more big money is rolling into the area for rooftop restaurants. And then there's Squires new restaurant/bar coming soon, which will no doubt complement their private, exclusive, members-only bar splendidly.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 2, 2020)

I attended an online event from the Advocacy Academy today, where the young people presented the campaigns they have been working on to Helen Hayes and a zoom audience. Amazing young people, gives me hope for the future. You can still see a recording of it here next week:


> TUESDAY 8TH SEPTEMBER 18:00 - 19:30PM
> Can't catch the livestream and feeling the FOMO? Don't worry! Join us for a watch-party the following week.
> Sign up for the watch-party.
> Redirect Notice
> Watch-party: The Advocacy Academy Class of 2021 Campaign Launch


----------



## Mr paulee (Sep 2, 2020)

No-one is dismissing anything Ed.
But the fact remains that we are in recession post C-19 and anything positive (like the Tripadvisor award which I initially posted about) should be welcomed.

You must go to the village or walk around the market at different times to me because it's dead. As is the night time economy.


----------



## r0bb0 (Sep 2, 2020)

Hospital at Kings or St T


----------



## ash (Sep 2, 2020)

r0bb0 said:


> Hospital at Kings or St T


Lambeth hospital is on Landor rd


----------



## Mr paulee (Sep 2, 2020)

The Accidental Brutalist: Magda Borowiecka
					

s part of our series, Characters of Coldharbour Lane, raising a glass to the people and places along Coldharbour Lane, Barrier Block architect, Magda Borowiecka spoke to us about her extraordinary life and career, and the only thing she likes about her best-known building.  Anyone who’s ever...




					www.brixtonbrewery.com
				




Really interesting stuff from Brixton Brewery re Barrier block architect.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 2, 2020)

xsunnysuex said:


> Or Camberwell.


Leave the remaining stock of King Goblin 6.6% Imperial Ruby Beer to me though.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> No-one is dismissing anything Ed.
> But the fact remains that we are in recession post C-19 and anything positive (like the Tripadvisor award which I initially posted about) should be welcomed.
> 
> You must go to the village or walk around the market at different times to me because it's dead. As is the night time economy.


Sorry, I'm still failing to see why I should be 'welcoming' something that has a likelihood of adding to the social division in the area and pushing up rents for both small businesses and residents. The connection between tourism and gentrification has been well documented so why are you discounting it? Look what happened to Camden. Look how the local shops were replaced by tourist-friendly tack and the rents became unaffordable for those on low incomes.

And have you not seen the huge increase in Airbnb rentals serving Brixton? There's literally hundreds of properties now on the market, all catering for people attracted to the area by the new foodie joints, chain bars, glowing in-flight mag reviews, targeted advertising and now Trip Advisor awards. Can you really not see the direct connection here?









						The impact of AirBnB on our cities: Gentrification and ‘disneyfication’ 2.0
					

The Urban Media Lab is back to analyze the sharing economy platforms’ panorama[1]. The scientific and public debate, in particular around the topic of the short-term rental’s impacts on urban conte…




					labgov.city
				











						The Airbnb Effect On Housing And Rent
					

The influence of the so-called ‘Airbnb effect’ on local housing markets has grown into a significant cause for concern, particularly when looking at its impacts on housing stock, prices and communities.




					www.forbes.com
				









Mr paulee said:


> You must go to the village or walk around the market at different times to me because it's dead. As is the night time economy.


Sunday daytime in the village. Doesn't look very 'dead' to me at all. What do you think?


----------



## Mr paulee (Sep 2, 2020)

Spoke to a dozen or so local businesses - Market/Village/Coldharbour lane over the course of today.

All would categorically welcome tourist/extra foot fall.

"Don't give a toss where it's from or who it is'.

Ed - lol. Showing a pic from a weekend daytime hardly proves a resurgence is on it's way.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> Spoke to a dozen or so local businesses - Market/Village/Coldharbour lane over the course of today.
> 
> All would categorically welcome tourist/extra foot fall.
> 
> ...


So you're just going to continue to ignore all the studies pointing to the link between tourism and gentrification? Or are you OK with Brixton turning into the new Camden, with all that entails for the poorer elements of the community?

Oh, and good luck to those unnamed traders who naturally fully support your position. Let's hope they're still there when the rents inevitably go up or when they get hoofed out, like the artists in the Village were.

And Nour is only here because of an almighty campaign by the community, but I suspect other businesses may not be so lucky.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 2, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> No-one is dismissing anything Ed.
> But the fact remains that we are in recession post C-19 and anything positive (like the Tripadvisor award which I initially posted about) should be welcomed.
> 
> You must go to the village or walk around the market at different times to me because it's dead. As is the night time economy.


You're not seeing it from the point of view of a victim of gentrification. If businesses in the Village and Market Row fail, and the Pope's Road tower is prevented, Hondo might become insolvent or sell up. This could prevent property values from bouncing back to pre-Covid and pre-2008 highs. The property market here is moribund and private tenants need it to stay that way. It's sad for the restaurant owners in the Village, but they were the ammunition for the Spacemakers gentrification explosion. I'd prefer them to go back to Clapham or wherever.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> Ed - lol. Showing a pic from a weekend daytime hardly proves a resurgence is on it's way.


'LOL' - then here's some photos from today - and this was _before _the DJs got properly started...

So does this look 'dead' to you? Looks pretty damn busy for a Wednesday to me.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 2, 2020)

Watching the planning committee on the Hondo Towers application and one thing does stick out. How with thirty plus years of Neo Liberalism the only way to get things for an area is through well backed private companies like Hondo.

Even the last recesssion did not get rid of this.

Given that is how society is run it can appear unreasonable to complain about Trip Advisor award for Brixton Village.

There is no alternative economic programme. There is not supposed to be an alternative. If someone like Corbyn / McDonnel come along with one they are destroyed. I no longer feel Im living in a genuine democracy. What Im living in is a very limited one. With parameters that say certain economic options are not allowed.

Its why this Council are keen on big concerns like Hondo bringing in inward investment.

Gentrification is about power. Who has economic/ social power and who does not to shape an area.

Its not about incomers - that is effect not a cause.

Hondo towers planning application is prime case of how gentrification works.

Whether the cafe owners think the Trip Advisor award is good for business is not the point.

They are as likely to be thrust aside as the rest of us.

Whilst the McWilliams of the world and Private Equity sail on unpeturbed .

I find the whole thing very depressing as I don't see what I can do about it.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 2, 2020)

The council has submitted a planning application for the Windrush Square anti-terror bollards. Full details here 20/02792/RUS     |              Community safety public realm improvement works involving the installation of 1100mm high Heritage style cannon-shaped bollards along the perimeter of Windrush Square.                  |                                                                      Windrush Square Open Space Effra Road London


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 2, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> The council has submitted a planning application for the Windrush Square anti-terror bollards. Full details here 20/02792/RUS     |              Community safety public realm improvement works involving the installation of 1100mm high Heritage style cannon-shaped bollards along the perimeter of Windrush Square.                  |                                                                      Windrush Square Open Space Effra Road London





> .  Every effort has been made to minimise the adverse impact through good design.  The Hostile Vehicle Mitigation is necessary to protect the public from terrorist attack.  This should be considered a considerable public benefit – sufficient to outweigh the identified harm.



No it has not. 

Bog standard bollards - no design input- no evidence of the square being a target.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 2, 2020)

At least you have an opportunity to object, which you didn't get with the blocks. Are you going to ask the council about their anti-terror reasoning?


----------



## r0bb0 (Sep 2, 2020)

ash said:


> Lambeth hospital is on Landor rd


Going to be knocked down for Luxury flats, that's what the picture says!
edit: I'm on my PC now and looked at the article which says " The South London and Maudsley NHS Foundation Trust is launching a public consultation on proposals to redevelop the Lambeth Hospital site in Stockwell with 570 homes, including 258 affordable flats. "


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 2, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> At least you have an opportunity to object, which you didn't get with the blocks. Are you going to ask the council about their anti-terror reasoning?



Yes. Are you going to ask for the evidence that Windrush Square is terrorist target?

Does not look like from letter there is any evidence.

Its an issue as Council are arguing safety comes before harm caused to the square and Rush Common.

Also Im going to ask where the money is coming from. As it should not be from CIL.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 2, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> At least you have an opportunity to object, which you didn't get with the blocks. Are you going to ask the council about their anti-terror reasoning?



Thats a right. Even the Council have to put some things through planning.

Im sure if they didn't have to they would go straight ahead with it.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 2, 2020)

No. I can see how events in the square might be an attractive target for terrorists, and I don't see anything wrong with the bollards.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 2, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> No. I can see how events in the square might be an attractive target for terrorists, and I don't see anything wrong with the bollards.



That is not evidence that is personal opinion.

Big change to public realm needs to be evidenced based.

I havent seen any. Have you?


----------



## r0bb0 (Sep 2, 2020)

Here's the link for Lambeth Hospital Development 
Plans for new Lambeth Hospital could see 500 homes built


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 2, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> No. I can see how events in the square might be an attractive target for terrorists, and I don't see anything wrong with the bollards.



You would agree that the funding for this should not be money that is supposed to support the local community?


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 2, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> That is not evidence that is personal opinion.
> 
> Big change to public realm needs to be evidenced based.
> 
> I havent seen any. Have you?


We don't get told all the details of terror threats for security reasons. I'm assuming that the urgency of the blocks is almost certainly evidence of a serious threat which was withheld from public knowledge. We also know that far right groups are busy with numerous attacks UK has highest number of far-right terror attacks and plots in Europe


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 2, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> We don't get told all the details of terror threats for security reasons. I'm assuming that the urgency of the blocks is almost certainly evidence of a serious threat which was withheld from public knowledge. We also know that far right groups are busy with numerous attacks UK has highest number of far-right terror attacks and plots in Europe



Does not say that in the docs for the planning application.  Does not say anything about a specific threat.

You assume a lot.

I thought your previous assumption was Islamic extremists driving a lorry into Ritzy as it is owned by a Jew? Not the Far Right?

Last Far Right attack was in the market. So lots of bollards needed in market?


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 2, 2020)

Could fill up Brixton with bollards. Just in case.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 2, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> No-one is dismissing anything Ed.
> But the fact remains that we are in recession post C-19 and anything positive (like the Tripadvisor award which I initially posted about) should be welcomed.
> 
> You must go to the village or walk around the market at different times to me because it's dead. As is the night time economy.



Recessions dont just happen. How they are dealt with depends on the government. 

And no not anything should be welcomed.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 2, 2020)

Angell Town community safety meeting
					

Read the latest project update on Lambeth Made Community: Coldharbour Ward.




					coldharbour.commonplace.is
				






> Angell Town community safety meeting
> Posted on Sep 1st 2020 by Cllr Jacqui Dyer
> Dear Neighbour,
> 
> ...


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 2, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Does not say that in the docs for the planning application.  Does not say anything about a specific threat.
> 
> You assume a lot.
> 
> ...


As I explained at the time, I changed my mind about the Ritzy when I knew the Saltoun Road side was being protected.

You are basing your argument on the 1999 bombing and ignoring the current far right terror threat. That's so absurd I'll go back to ignoring you. I suggest you don't put that argument to the council - you'll be ridiculed. 

You also believe we have a right to know details of current terror threats are. But we don't. The reasons are obvious. I can't be bothered trying to explain. Ask someone else.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 2, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> As I explained at the time, I changed my mind about the Ritzy when I knew the Saltoun Road side was being protected.
> 
> You are basing your argument on the 1999 bombing and ignoring the current far right terror threat. That's so absurd I'll go back to ignoring you. I suggest you don't put that argument to the council - you'll be ridiculed.
> 
> You also believe we have a right to know details of current terror threats are. But we don't. The reasons are obvious. I can't be bothered trying to explain. Ask someone else.



I dont now why Im bothering with you. 

Its you whose been absurd. Far fetched fantasies about terrorist plans.

There is no evidence presented in the planning documents. 

Yes "we" should have details of terror threats. 

i can be bothered to explain to you.

You can just live in your fantasy world concocting terrorist scenerios.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 2, 2020)

I watched last week excellent doc on Iraq on BBC. The lies and misinformation told to general public to justify destroying a country by USA/ UK

Since Iraq I dont trust the authorities on issues of terror.

"Once Upon a Time in Iraq"

Remember the evidence presented? Ended up with no WMD


----------



## ash (Sep 2, 2020)

r0bb0 said:


> Going to be knocked down for Luxury flats, that's what the picture says!
> edit: I'm on my PC now and looked at the article which says " The South London and Maudsley NHS Foundation Trust is launching a public consultation on proposals to redevelop the Lambeth Hospital site in Stockwell with 570 homes, including 258 affordable flats. "


I understand that - it your ‘Hospital at St T or Kings’ that I didn’t understand??


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2020)

Today Coronavirus: Lambeth hosting a back to school online discussion, Thurs 3rd Sept 2020


----------



## CH1 (Sep 3, 2020)

ash said:


> I understand that - it your ‘Hospital at St T or Kings’ that I didn’t understand??


It's this one in Landor Road. A substantial Mental Health facility build to accommodate the Lambeth patients formerly dealt with by Tooting Bec Hospital - itself sold for luxury residential development in the Thatcher era.

Apologies for copyright violation - but as a patient/customer/user of the place I feel more proprietorial than Alamy, whoever they are.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 3, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> No it has not.
> 
> Bog standard bollards - no design input- no evidence of the square being a target.


I just find this whole thing so ironic. In the days of Heather Rabbats (bless her cotton socks) she had all walls and vegetation stripped out from the library square because she thought muggers and drug dealers used them as cover.

Having done that they are now faced with the problem of putting in cover for users of the square against hostile external forces, yet to be named. The fact of the matter is if Lambeth Council had not implemented Windrush Square in its present Stalinist format there might have been no need for all this faffing around with Georgian style bollards, or whatever they are.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 3, 2020)

Park rumours The Albert reopening will be at Christmas.  I hope so but it's not a lot of hope.


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Park rumours The Albert reopening will be at Christmas.  I hope so but it's not a lot of hope.


I spoke to the landlord earlier this week he said Oct/Nov.


----------



## r0bb0 (Sep 3, 2020)

ash said:


> I understand that - it your ‘Hospital at St T or Kings’ that I didn’t understand??


Well Brixton wont have a hospital for anonymous knife wounds or bullet shots. I understand (now) that Lambeth Hospital was more of a mental health facility.  Medics talk about the Golden Hour . That hour can be spent getting to St Toms or Kings in an ambulance.  I think that is a shame.
The *golden* hour is the period of *time* following a traumatic injury during which there is the highest likelihood that prompt *medical* and surgical *treatment will* prevent death.


----------



## r0bb0 (Sep 3, 2020)

editor said:


> I spoke to the landlord earlier this week he said Oct/Nov.


U75 Halloween gig FTW


----------



## editor (Sep 3, 2020)

r0bb0 said:


> U75 Halloween gig FTW


Right now _any_ gig _anywhere_ would do me. Even Clapham.  Or - shudder - Pop Brixton. I'm that desperate.


----------



## theboris (Sep 3, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> No it has not.
> 
> Bog standard bollards - no design input- no evidence of the square being a target.


I actually like the brutalist concrete blocks


----------



## theboris (Sep 3, 2020)

editor said:


> I spoke to the landlord earlier this week he said Oct/Nov.


Mrs B spoke to Mrs WJ today whilst walking dogs and the upshot is Greene King have not given a date for reopening at all


----------



## madolesance (Sep 3, 2020)

theboris said:


> Mrs B spoke to Mrs WJ today whilst walking dogs and the upshot is Greene King have not given a date for reopening at all


Just had a look at the Greene King website and it looks like they have quite a lot of pubs open but not all. Saw one in the west end that was still closed. Wondering if they will introduce a slow cull of smaller less profitable establishments. For pubs right now it seems to be more about providing food and drink. The food side of things is something the Albert has always struggled with.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 3, 2020)

The Albert is supposed to be profitable. Maybe the issue is that if you implement social distancing measures you can't fit enough customers in there to make it viable?


----------



## northeast (Sep 4, 2020)

The building site for the power line 2 project at the end of acre lane / kings avenue seems to be coming on at pace. Wonder when they will start drilling the tunnel under Brixton.

Project summary – London Power Tunnels


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 4, 2020)

I dont think i've ever seen anyone eat food at the Albert. I think wet led pubs which depend on high volumes of people stood around drinking at least a few drinks each are going to really struggle against the new normal of patrons all sat down at a table with service to it, often with food. Im not surprised its the only pub in the area that hasnt reopened.


----------



## TopCat (Sep 4, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I dont think i've ever seen anyone eat food at the Albert. I think wet led pubs which depend on high volumes of people stood around drinking at least a few drinks each are going to really struggle against the new normal of patrons all sat down at a table with service to it, often with food. Im not surprised its the only pub in the area that hasnt reopened.


I ate there once about 6 year ago when a certain urbanite was the chef. Otherwise there has never been any consistency to their sporadic food efforts. 

I will miss the place...


----------



## nick (Sep 4, 2020)

editor said:


> Right now _any_ gig _anywhere_ would do me. Even Clapham.  Or - shudder - Pop Brixton. I'm that desperate.


Believe Windmill has gigs now
Also The Railway fundraiser is on for weekend of 25 Sept (at least it is on at the time of writing)


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2020)

nick said:


> Also The Railway fundraiser is on for weekend of 25 Sept (at least it is on at the time of writing)


Unlikely I think....


----------



## coldwaterswim (Sep 4, 2020)

editor said:


> Right now _any_ gig _anywhere_ would do me. Even Clapham.  Or - shudder - Pop Brixton. I'm that desperate.


You’re telling me 😭
Last night I had a dream I went watching the tiger lillies at wilton’s music hall and it was just the best dream 😂


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 4, 2020)

There is a punky looking artist using one of the shops on railton/ atlantic road he has different pieces of work in the window. Interesting mix of influences from punk/ fetish/ jamacian bling. Today had lots framed colourful water pistols each with diamante and words/fabric etc called Guns of Brixton. Apparently young people don't get the Clash reference and thought he was glamourising gun crime.  I met him a few weeks ago - his name is Gary Lowe and he said he doesn't do social media. He has put his opening show back as he isn't ready yet - now planned for the evening Friday 18th.


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2020)

A boat sails up Coldharbour Lane















						Extinction Rebellion boat sails along Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, Fri 4th Sept 2020
					

These were the scenes in Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, a few moments ago as Extinction Rebellion campaigners hauled a large boat along the street, accompanied by marching band – and a bloke driv…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 4, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> There is a punky looking artist using one of the shops on railton/ atlantic road he has different pieces of work in the window. Interesting mix of influences from punk/ fetish/ jamacian bling. Today had lots framed colourful water pistols each with diamante and words/fabric etc called Guns of Brixton. Apparently young people don't get the Clash reference and thought he was glamourising gun crime.  I met him a few weeks ago - his name is Gary Lowe and he said he doesn't do social media. He has put his opening show back as he isn't ready yet - now planned for the evening Friday 18th.


The old staff of life shop?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 4, 2020)

snowy_again said:


> The old staff of life shop?


possibly - its on that block


----------



## r0bb0 (Sep 5, 2020)

Here's a little poem I wrote to commemorate the Lambeth Ho$pital deal. I want an anonymous knife & gun crime unit so thanks for the inspiration! Read in a ded kennedys punky tone

"On the Road to St Tom's'

Bleeding out in Brixton,
Watching the luxury flats flash by your eye,
In the back of an ambulance,
In a traffic jam,
as the 'Golden Hour' ticks away,
Fuk Fuk Fuk
The only word u can $ay'

Edit:  Liz Peck replaces PolPot if u wanna join v choros
Rob x


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 5, 2020)

FFS.


----------



## nick (Sep 5, 2020)

editor said:


> Unlikely I think....


And so it came to pass
Now 15 jan


----------



## TopCat (Sep 5, 2020)

There was live music last night at the Windmill. We were having a wake. Pure drama.


----------



## r0bb0 (Sep 6, 2020)

Going down the duke for a roast tomorrow 2 - 3 ish


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 6, 2020)

I attended the first of the meetings for the new Council "Lambeth Made" Coldharbour Ward meeting:


> Lambeth Made Community is a new forum launched in July 2020 to discuss matters of community resilience.
> 
> The meetings will allow residents and community groups to work with a range of organisations providing local services to build community resilience and improve community safety through partnership working and community engagement.
> 
> ...











						Lambeth Made Community: Coldharbour ward
					

If you live in Coldharbour ward,  share your ideas for improving the community here. The council, police and others will see what you have to say!




					coldharbour.commonplace.is
				




Cllr Jacqi Dyer led the meeting.

So its set up to listen to residents/  Not "parachute" ideas onto community/ Co produced strategies.

Council officer went on about Coldharbour being deprived ward. Social problems being linked to inequality. Poverty is a "driver" of crime.

Then went onto comments by those attending this Microsoft Teams meeting.

First up one person going on at length about the Railton LTN.

Then other comments about graffitti not being removed which encourages crime and things like that.

Cllr Dyer then asked people what they would do to solve things problems. So she ws asking for people to volunteer their time in local community. Council would help by distributing info on local voluntary projects.

Officer would look at all the comments on the Commonplace website and the meeting to draw up "Draft Action Plan"

I didnt speak.

My view of this new initiative is:

1. Its all very well going on about inequality and deprivation but these are not things local residents can do much about. The Council asking people to step in and volunteer to plug the gaps is a bit much.

2. Their are already Local Neighbouurhood Forums. If the Council wants to co produce then it could work with them Heard not all the Forums were happy with this new Council initiative. Impression I get from the first Lambeth Made Coldharbour Ward meeting is the Council want something more manageable ( by them)

3. Council officer said that pandemic had made Council operate in more "nimble" manner. This I took as meaning that the Council don't have to go through the usual consultation methods. I found this comment at variance to the intro at beginning of the meeting.

4) A Public Health approach requires resources. Council didn't suggest putting any forward.

5) There was recent meeting following the murder on Angel Town. I missed that. TBF I didn't feel like listening to Council waffle on this time.


----------



## scmw (Sep 6, 2020)

Which Ward did you attend? I missed Vassal where I live but i can see no outcome of the meeting including action points or timelines. The Vassal and Coldharbour forum seems to have disappeared off the web so hopefully this will provide impetus to address local issues but I am sceptical.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 7, 2020)

scmw said:


> Which Ward did you attend? I missed Vassal where I live but i can see no outcome of the meeting including action points or timelines. The Vassal and Coldharbour forum seems to have disappeared off the web so hopefully this will provide impetus to address local issues but I am sceptical.



The Coldharbour Ward one.

I can't see outcome yet about the Coldharbour one.

I think officer said meeting every three months. I did think more would have gone on the website about what happened at the first meeting by now.

I though Vassl and Coldharbour forum was still going.

I go to the LJ Neighbourhood Forum.

Meant to put link to Coldharbour one









						Lambeth Made Community: Coldharbour ward
					

If you live in Coldharbour ward,  share your ideas for improving the community here. The council, police and others will see what you have to say!




					coldharbour.commonplace.is
				




The way it was run was not like a forum. Councillor led the meeting.

The Cllrs turned up. Which they don't always to forum meetings.

There are already Safer Neighbourhood Panels and a Forum network.

So Im not clear why the Council have started up this Lambeth Made idea.

It looks like it comes out of the reducing violence by treating it was a Public Health issue idea. 

One of the officers involved said his remit is also public safety ( as in terrorism).


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 7, 2020)

r0bb0 said:


> Here's a little poem I wrote to commemorate the Lambeth Ho$pital deal. I want an anonymous knife & gun crime unit so thanks for the inspiration! Read in a ded kennedys punky tone
> 
> "On the Road to St Tom's'
> 
> ...


You've already got an anonymous knife and gun crime unit - you don't have to give your name at A and E.

And the LAS response time is what matters. Traffic between here and Kings' isn't really a factor. Paramedics or doctors start treating you as soon as they get to you. What's your interest in gun and knife injuries, and how come you know so little about NHS services?


----------



## r0bb0 (Sep 8, 2020)

Where is this  anonymous knife and gun crime unit in Brixton ? Hadn't hear of it soz.

This little ditty is from Saturday afternoon at 3pm'ish a few years back, hope u like it x I was walking from Herne Hill to Brixton.

The Railton Ramjam!

Don't go down there,
Tail backs all the way,
Is a total pressure cooker,
Peeps questioning humanity,
Got 2, 133 buses coming up Atlantic Road to plug that shaken bottle of champers


----------



## r0bb0 (Sep 8, 2020)

Meh, Girl, five, shot in Stockwell: 'Target' contacts police


----------



## nick (Sep 8, 2020)

So did they catch the "perps" at any point over the last 9 years?. If they did, then I imagine they would have completed most of their sentences by now


----------



## coldwaterswim (Sep 8, 2020)

Where’s the best place I can take a computer to be recycled round here? Ta


----------



## IC3D (Sep 8, 2020)

Lambeth Hospital in Brixton is part of Slam and is MH. Kings and St Thomas's not exactly inaccessible and as pointed out paramedics deal with patients in transit.
That said the Brixton site is on prime realestate Thx to gentrification and I can imagine the trust flogging it to bolster the main hospital in Lewisham. Meh.


----------



## editor (Sep 8, 2020)

New Brixton mural 















						In photos: Chadwick Boseman mural in Pope’s Road, Brixton
					

Brixton Buzz spotted this large tribute to Black Panther star Chadwick Boseman which had been painted under the railway bridge in Pope’s Road in Brixton recently.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 8, 2020)

nick said:


> So did they catch the "perps" at any point over the last 9 years?. If they did, then I imagine they would have completed most of their sentences by now


Stockwell's *Shaun Bryan*, who was the originally intended target of the attack which paralysed *Thusha Kamaleswaran*, was _himself_ imprisoned for six years and three months in April 2015.

*Nathaniel Grant*, who shot *Thusha* in the chest, was jailed for 17 years for attempted murder at the Old Bailey in April 2012. His accomplices *Kazeem Kolawole* and *Anthony McCalla* got 14 years each.

*Grant*, known as ‘Killa Buzz’, was cleared of an almost identical gangland murder and released from prison just weeks earlier; *McCalla* was on bail over a vicious fight on a bus and probation staff considered recalling him to prison hours before *Thusha* was shot; and *Kolawole* had recently been spared prison for beating a schoolgirl and was wearing an electronic tag while on bail for carrying a knife.






(Source: as stated in image)

Thusha appeared on national television in May 2017 and stated that her intention was to become a doctor.

_No_ record can be found of any expression of remorse or regret by those responsible for her paralysis or from their families and associates. ​


----------



## Rushy (Sep 8, 2020)

Yikes. Only the day before I was watching my son play on this slide and ruminating about how often trees fall on them...



Anyway. He seems to like it more now. 

There's a very cool bright yellow fungus on the trunk of anyone is interested in such things. ..


----------



## Rushy (Sep 8, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> Where’s the best place I can take a computer to be recycled round here? Ta


I take all electronics to Currys. They take anything.


----------



## nick (Sep 8, 2020)

So with a 17 year stretch  they may be out, or almost out by now.

A google of the girl shows that in 2018 she was still in a wheelchair but "The doctors have told me I could walk in the future, although they don’t know how long it will take." 
So that's alright

Fuck Gang culture. Need a lie down, I fear I may be about to come over all "Daily Mail"


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 8, 2020)

10 seconds googling tells me the shooter won't get out before 2029.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 8, 2020)

r0bb0 said:


> Where is this  anonymous knife and gun crime unit in Brixton ? Hadn't hear of it soz.


A and E is anonymous! You don't have to give your name! Do you really think they'd let you die because you don't give your  name?????


----------



## r0bb0 (Sep 9, 2020)

Lol. u didn't read the question?


----------



## r0bb0 (Sep 9, 2020)

Table down, Went down Landor Rd and their selling it for flat$, got pi$$ed of ,  off 2 kings


----------



## r0bb0 (Sep 9, 2020)

.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2020)

Looks like there's been a serious incident in Windrush Square...


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2020)

If there's any doubt on what's driving the ongoing gentrification of Brixton, the permanent presence of Pop Brixton and Brixton Village as star attractions in the depressing glossy brochures of unaffordable 'urban' lifestyle developments should make it clear.

Behold the latest bullshit for some vile new block at 237 Brixton Hill







			https://8cd9d368a93883b5b357-5599a0ba1e1da3aa61f50d4996d6a913.ssl.cf3.rackcdn.com/inline/starprop_original/00046/46276/46276_brochure_89208f22a9968ccdeaa7f568bff92cc3.pdf


----------



## shakespearegirl (Sep 9, 2020)

editor said:


> If there's any doubt on what's driving the ongoing gentrification of Brixton, the permanent presence of Pop Brixton and Brixton Village as star attractions in the depressing glossy brochures of unaffordable 'urban' lifestyle developments should make it clear
> 
> View attachment 229711
> 
> ...



4 uses of the word trendy on one page!


----------



## T & P (Sep 9, 2020)

shakespearegirl said:


> 4 uses of the word trendy on one page!


I find the lack of vibrancy disturbing.


----------



## nick (Sep 9, 2020)

£750k to you sir

Where's that, the old Toyota garage next to the bus depot?

Some of the photos (Electric and Ritzy) look a bit old, and there are typos in the slightly shoddy brochure FWIW


----------



## madolesance (Sep 9, 2020)

nick said:


> £750k to you sir
> 
> Where's that, the old Toyota garage next to the bus depot?
> 
> Some of the photos (Electric and Ritzy) look a bit old, and there are typos in the slightly shoddy brochure FWIW


Yes, it’s the old garage but somehow they’ve made the cover photo look like the building is overlooking Brockwell Park (think Cressingham gardens, developers dream) not the A23 beside a bus garage and the glorious South Circular.


----------



## nick (Sep 9, 2020)

I’ve asked to go for a viewing  - if only to see the vibrancy first hand and laugh in their faces and say “how much” when they divulge the various pricing.
No reason why everyone with time on their hands shouldn’t do the same


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 10, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I went there this evening. They are doing a refurbishment. Not sure when it is going to be finished. So its Lidl at Stockwell for me now.



The website now says that the store will be closed for refurbishment until January 2021. Bit annoyed as i have just moved to within a stones throw of it, and being near a Lidl was going to be a major plus.  

It must be quite a refurb to be closed for 4 months, are they knocking it down and rebuilding the thing?!


----------



## CH1 (Sep 10, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> The website now says that the store will be closed for refurbishment until January 2021. Bit annoyed as i have just moved to within a stones throw of it, and being near a Lidl was going to be a major plus.
> 
> It must be quite a refurb to be closed for 4 months, are they knocking it down and rebuilding the thing?!


There' a huge car park at the back. Maybe they are putting in a new loading bay or extending the back storage area.


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 10, 2020)

It is quite small and quite busy so presumably they could justify enlarging it


----------



## TopCat (Sep 10, 2020)

nick said:


> I’ve asked to go for a viewing  - if only to see the vibrancy first hand and laugh in their faces and say “how much” when they divulge the various pricing.
> No reason why everyone with time on their hands shouldn’t do the same


Probably got those mini sofas and chairs and that.


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 10, 2020)

I witnessed a weird electrical slow-fail in the small hours this morning between Acre Lane/ Brixton Rd / Nursery Road - like a brown-out not a blackout, the lights got dimmer and dimmer over a couple of minutes, then everything cut out completely, then snapped/popped back to life. Affected all of my street inside and out (all the car and home alarms popped off at once, oh joy) some time between 0400 and 0500. Check your freezer's still working, the oven / boiler clock's still on, etc etc...


----------



## northeast (Sep 11, 2020)

trabuquera said:


> I witnessed a weird electrical slow-fail in the small hours this morning between Acre Lane/ Brixton Rd / Nursery Road - like a brown-out not a blackout, the lights got dimmer and dimmer over a couple of minutes, then everything cut out completely, then snapped/popped back to life. Affected all of my street inside and out (all the car and home alarms popped off at once, oh joy) some time between 0400 and 0500. Check your freezer's still working, the oven / boiler clock's still on, etc etc...



Same thing happened on Wednesday evening, I wonder if it's related to all the road works for this "G-Network" fibre crap they are putting in and no one wants. Alternatively it could be the power tunnel thing that has a site end of Acre Lane and Kings Avenue. They seem to have smashed a water mains this week already.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2020)

Get borrowing! Get borrowing! The Library of Things is opening up in Brixton this month


----------



## nick (Sep 11, 2020)

nick said:


> I’ve asked to go for a viewing  - if only to see the vibrancy first hand and laugh in their faces and say “how much” when they divulge the various pricing.
> No reason why everyone with time on their hands shouldn’t do the same



Well I booked an appointment or yesterday on their web site - but they never responded.
So either they are inept, or they are reading this thread


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 11, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> The website now says that the store will be closed for refurbishment until January 2021. Bit annoyed as i have just moved to within a stones throw of it, and being near a Lidl was going to be a major plus.
> 
> It must be quite a refurb to be closed for 4 months, are they knocking it down and rebuilding the thing?!


weird, the workers in there told me 2 months closure the day before they closed.


----------



## aka (Sep 11, 2020)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> If anyone fancy a COVID test it's pretty quiet going on deadly so at the sommerleyton test centre


deadly _lol_


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 11, 2020)

I had no idea the Hondo tower was this big until I saw this:


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> I had no idea the Hondo tower was this big until I saw this:


Ah but Hondo insist that it will " “provide a memorable local landmark and which will clearly belong to the particular urban character of central Brixton.”

Moreover,  they go on to insist that the block would “reinforce the legibility of the area, in terms of wayfinding and urban identity,” with its size and scale also being ‘beneficial’ to the landscape.



> The orderly rhythm of the window openings and the distinctive diagonal bracing would also pick up on visual characteristics of the historic terracing and viaducts in the foreground, as well as the robust and angular profile of the listed Recreation Centre.
> 
> The upper level terraces of the proposed tall building would provide it with a distinctive top and soften its profile on the skyline. The greater height of the proposed tall building, in relation to its context, would be noticeable from this close view point.
> 
> It would signal the urban character of Brixton in the 21st century and would be of a scale appropriate to the importance of its location, adjacent to the overground Station and the market spaces which give Brixton its particular identity











						Hondo look to push through their proposal for Pope’s Road mega-development in Brixton
					

Brixton Village and Market Row owners Hondo Enterprises have unveiled revised plans for their Pope’s Road mega-development, featuring two new blocks, one 19 storeys high, the other eight stor…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2020)

Who fancies staying in a gentrified railway arch for some 'loft style living in the heart of Brixton'?

Just £169 a night!











						Airbnb: Holiday Rentals, Cabins, Beach Houses, Unique Homes & Experiences
					






					www.airbnb.co.uk
				




*Hosted by an 'entrepreneur and operator within the food and beverage industry '


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Sep 11, 2020)

editor said:


> Who fancies staying in a gentrified railway arch for some 'loft style living in the heart of Brixton'?
> 
> Just £169 a night!
> 
> ...


How can you get a change of use from commercial to residential on a Railway Arch ?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 11, 2020)

r0bb0 said:


> Well Brixton wont have a hospital for anonymous knife wounds or bullet shots. I understand (now) that Lambeth Hospital was more of a mental health facility.  Medics talk about the Golden Hour . That hour can be spent getting to St Toms or Kings in an ambulance.  I think that is a shame.
> The *golden* hour is the period of *time* following a traumatic injury during which there is the highest likelihood that prompt *medical* and surgical *treatment will* prevent death.



The "Golden Hour" argument was made by Kings to help get permission for their helipad.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 11, 2020)

northeast said:


> The building site for the power line 2 project at the end of acre lane / kings avenue seems to be coming on at pace. Wonder when they will start drilling the tunnel under Brixton.
> 
> Project summary – London Power Tunnels
> 
> View attachment 229030



Just had a chuckle recalling the difficulties that were had by the Victoria Line, due to the high water table in  around Brixton.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 11, 2020)

nick said:


> Well I booked an appointment or yesterday on their web site - but they never responded.
> So either they are inept, or they are reading this thread



Probably both.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 11, 2020)

editor said:


> Who fancies staying in a gentrified railway arch for some 'loft style living in the heart of Brixton'?
> 
> Just £169 a night!
> 
> ...



I'm wondering whether it's legally habitable, as NR (& BR before them) always had clauses in their leases that forbade the property being used as a residence. I suspect the "entrepreneur" is taking the piss.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Sep 11, 2020)

Lambeth Boy said:


> How can you get a change of use from commercial to residential on a Railway Arch ?



Pretty sure you can't.


----------



## Rushy (Sep 11, 2020)

Lambeth Boy said:


> How can you get a change of use from commercial to residential on a Railway Arch ?


If you can evidence continual use, as long as you weren't making efforts to hide the use, it becomes immune from planning enforcement after four years.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 11, 2020)

editor said:


> Who fancies staying in a gentrified railway arch for some 'loft style living in the heart of Brixton'?
> 
> Just £169 a night!
> 
> ...




This could be in Orphans Yard. Been local complaints about late night parties and noise from the arches there. Its off Barrington road.


----------



## nick (Sep 12, 2020)

Rushy said:


> If you can evidence continual use, as long as you weren't making efforts to hide the use, it becomes immune from planning enforcement after four years.


There is a review (presumably from their mates) on airbnb dated 2018. So there is evidence  it has been there for 2 years. Although since no eagle eyed  "baby eating anarchists" had spotted it, it must be quite well disguised

This let is set up it seems to appeal to those wanting a touch of late night vibrancy. Wonder if they will ever be complaining about the noise and disturbance caused by the vibrant late night economy?  (ETA just seen Gramsci's post, so perhaps they are the cause and not the victims)


----------



## teuchter (Sep 12, 2020)

I reckon it's not got planning permission and that might be why the listing seems to have now disappeared...


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 12, 2020)

teuchter said:


> I reckon it's not got planning permission and that might be why the listing seems to have now disappeared...



The link to the listing worked last night. 

You are right its does not work now. Someone has taken it down.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2020)

The trains must made one hell of a racket when rumbling over that 'loft.'


----------



## Mr paulee (Sep 12, 2020)

They didn't get planning for that.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 12, 2020)

editor said:


> Who fancies staying in a gentrified railway arch for some 'loft style living in the heart of Brixton'?
> 
> Just £169 a night!
> 
> ...



Defintely Orphans Yard. Had a look today,

Off Barrington road.

Those arches are quite big.


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2020)

Brixton was full of_ incredibly_ pissed people last night.


----------



## sparkybird (Sep 13, 2020)

Ditto Soho. I guess last chance before the max 6 people rule comes in....


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 13, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> Ditto Soho. I guess last chance before the max 6 people rule comes in....



Was a good crowd in Soho Square Gardens yesterday early evening.


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2020)

Funding available Black Thrive Employment Fund offers funds for black people with long-term health conditions in Lambeth


----------



## CH1 (Sep 16, 2020)

Further to a converation this morning with friendofdorothy apart from other issues with legal matters, there have been more than one "Naughty Tories" on the council
Ferndale Ward 1968

Gipsy Hill 1994


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2020)

I managed to get the Holy Grail of Brixton Pret earlier and bagged one of the two available seats in the entire place. First time since March!


----------



## theboris (Sep 17, 2020)

Olive Morris House is pretty much half way demolished


----------



## wurlycurly (Sep 17, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Was a good crowd in Soho Square Gardens yesterday early evening.



Don't you mean a bad crowd?


----------



## northeast (Sep 19, 2020)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> weird, the workers in there told me 2 months closure the day before they closed.



Looks like it will be January if the planning portal documents hold up, https://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onl...02742_DET-CONSTRUCTION_PHASE_PLAN-2526744.pdf 

Start Date 24.08.2020
Duration 14.5 Weeks
Completion Date 03.12.2020
Handover to sales 10.01.2021


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2020)

Brixton, yesterday: In photos: animal rights activists hold  silent protest in central Brixton, Fri 18th Sept 2020


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 19, 2020)

I went swimming in the Brixton Recreation Centre for the first time in months as it closed.

To swim now you have to get the Better App





__





						Booking on the Better UK App | Better UK
					

Our online booking system makes it easy to book fitness classes, gym slots or even swimming sessions from the comfort of your home. Watch our video guides for step-by-step instructions to book an activity at your local centre.




					www.better.org.uk
				




I previously paid for each swimming seesion using my Lambeth Leisure Card to get discounted swimming.So I was not a monthly member.

Now one has to book a timed seesion. As they are limiting the number of people in the Rec. You get an hour. Looks to me if its not busy they don't chuck you out after one hour. Hour is enough for me. 

Downloaded the App this morning and with a little help from the friendly staff at the Rec booked online.

You have to book and pay online. Monthly members must book online.

You can still do swimming pay per seesion.

When you arrive use your mobile to scan to get in.

There are limited changing facilities.

The one way system leads one to what were the womens changing rooms.

The way out of the swimming leads one to the mens. Which are now unisex as well

Limited showers so shower before you go.

Also limited lockers. I managed to get one.

Looks like people are leaving stuff by the pool.

So imo dont take to much that is valuable with you.

The pool is now divided into three wide lanes.

There are two ways of booking swimming.

Swim for All and Swim for Fitness.

Swim for All is the lagoon roped off for parents and children.

Swim for Fitness is lane swimming in main pool.

So parents with children can go. Not sure exactly how it works.

Better have staff fulltime at entrance to deal with queries.

One of staff told me they have started childrens swimming lessons in the mornings on weekend.

I was impressed. Downloaded app this morning , got my Lambeth resident discount still and swam today.

Having three wide lanes works well.

As someone said to me the fact that the Rec is so big means that social distancing is fairly easy.

Looks like only gym and pool are open.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Sep 20, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I went swimming in the Brixton Recreation Centre for the first time in months as it closed.
> 
> To swim now you have to get the Better App
> 
> ...



I went back this week too! Felt very safe to me 😊


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 20, 2020)

'Cool' Londoners (and Brixton residents) from The Advocacy Academy describe ...

The best of Brixton, picked by locals


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 20, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> 'Cool' Londoners (and Brixton residents) from The Advocacy Academy describe ...
> 
> The best of Brixton, picked by locals


They are lovely young activists at the Advocay Academy,  Shiden was involved in the Legally Black campaign a few years ago Young Brixton activists recreate film posters with black leads


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2020)

Brixton Village scene: 






















						Artist at work: Mark Anthony/Exhibit69 paints in Brixton Village, Sept 2020
					

Seen working on canvas in the Brixton Village over the weekend was the artist Mark Anthony, who works under the name, Exhibit69.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## r0bb0 (Sep 22, 2020)

East Strret Market is better value for money ,food wise  than Brixton Market, shocker!


----------



## Mr paulee (Sep 22, 2020)

new 24 hr gym opening up on Brixton Hill.
This is good.





__





						Brixton - Jetts 24 Hour Fitness Gyms UK, Fitness Clubs
					

Jetts Brixton - Workout on your terms with no lock-in contracts, low fees, and open 24/7. 100% Australian, with 250+ gyms worldwide.




					jettshub.co.uk


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> new 24 hr gym opening up on Brixton Hill.
> This is good.
> 
> 
> ...


What's the rates? Are there concessions for low paid/unemployed residents?


----------



## Mr paulee (Sep 22, 2020)

editor said:


> What's the rates? Are there concessions for low paid/unemployed residents?


No prices yet.
24-95 a month is other clubs rates and yes there's discounts.


----------



## theboris (Sep 22, 2020)

theboris said:


> Olive Morris House is pretty much half way demolishedView attachment 230646


Almost all gone now...


----------



## CH1 (Sep 23, 2020)

I have noted questions raised on here as to what Florence Eshamoli MP for Vauchall has done lately.
She did ask a question of the Prime Minister at PMQs today.
She has Tweeted out the encounter


----------



## CH1 (Sep 23, 2020)

I feel tempted to go to this to show neighbourly solidarity


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 23, 2020)

nick said:


> Anyone heard how Lib Peck (formerly of this borough) is doing on her knife Crime initiative ?



The Mayor of London’s Violence Reduction Unit has been unable to spend its budget for the second year in succession:

London anti-violence unit underspending amid Covid-19 crisis


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2020)

If anyone is on that Memories of Brixton and Stockwell Facebook group could you ask them why I've suddenly been banned!


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2020)

Effra Road


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2020)

Brixton Village news



















						In photos: The Wig Bazaar in Brixton Village closes for good, Sept 2020
					

Brixton Buzz was saddened to see the demise of one of Brixton Village’s quirkier shops, with the Wig Bazaar announcing that it is closing down permanently.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## organicpanda (Sep 24, 2020)

editor said:


> Brixton Village news
> 
> 
> 
> ...


she was due to close at Easter but then the coronavirus struck, I believe either she wasn't offered a new contract or they put the rent up so much it made her business unviable, with some of the stories I'm hearing the market is going to be very empty within the next six months


----------



## nick (Sep 24, 2020)

editor said:


> If anyone is on that Memories of Brixton and Stockwell Facebook group could you ask them why I've suddenly been banned!



You got modded by Denise fox it seems
“ I banned him, he was lifting members comments from this group and posting them on his own page, and naming this group as the source.. MOBS is a private group and what gets said in here, stays in here..!!!!“


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2020)

nick said:


> You got modded by Denise fox it seems
> “ I banned him, he was lifting members comments from this group and posting them on his own page, and naming this group as the source.. MOBS is a private group and what gets said in here, stays in here..!!!!“


Shame that what gets posted on my sites doesn't stay there, as their posters regularly steal my photos and text and post them up without credit or permission. Some have even claimed my work as their own, FFS.

And I've never identified or mentioned anyone off that group, and I can't think of more than a handful of times I've quoted a line or two here, and that was just to illustrate local opinion. But then I guess they're happy to find an excuse to hoof off anyone who doesn't fit the group's predominantly right wing agenda.


----------



## Johnlj1234 (Sep 25, 2020)

A number of us asked you should be unbanned. However Denise seemed adamant. And you are right, contributors to MOBS continually rip of my blog.. And their certainly are some very unpleasant people on MOBS, some quite explicitly racist. Most though are just quite elderly, haven't lived in Brixton for many years and can't come to terms with the fact the places change and evolve. They just want everything to be like it was in the 1950s 60s 70s.


----------



## theboris (Sep 25, 2020)

theboris said:


> Almost all gone now...


Going, going...


----------



## blameless77 (Sep 25, 2020)

theboris said:


> Going, going...


It was a fucking ugly building. Glad to see the back of it!


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2020)

New bike hangers for Brixton 









						Lambeth Council looking to install 60 new cycling hangars with Brixton locations featuring heavily
					

Sixty new cycle hangars costing £220,040 could be installed in Lambeth after a consultation identified locations showing resident support.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2020)

Johnlj1234 said:


> A number of us asked you should be unbanned. However Denise seemed adamant. And you are right, contributors to MOBS continually rip of my blog.. And their certainly are some very unpleasant people on MOBS, some quite explicitly racist. Most though are just quite elderly, haven't lived in Brixton for many years and can't come to terms with the fact the places change and evolve. They just want everything to be like it was in the 1950s 60s 70s.


The underlying racism seeping through the place is really quite depressing and it's rarely challenged by the mods, even when it bubbles to the surface. 

Their rose tinted recollections of the past are quite amusing, mind. It seems that there was no crime, no burglaries, no fights, no disease, no problems and no bigotry at all in the past.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 25, 2020)

nick said:


> You got modded by Denise fox it seems
> “ I banned him, he was lifting members comments from this group and posting them on his own page, and naming this group as the source.. MOBS is a private group and what gets said in here, stays in here..!!!!“


This is a warning for me then. 
I just got granted membership of the Wrestling Heritage website. Actually I'd been waiting for months. I forgot I applied. I was seeking info on Dale Martin promotions, who were based in Brixton. One of the posters on MOBS put up a photo of Dale Martin vans in a side street some months back. Turns out from a Lambeth Archive photo they were based at 313 Brixton Road - more or less opposite 336 Brixton Road, where I worked for many years.

Looks like if I post pictures & info (on the Urban75 Brixton History thread) to jog anyone's memory I'm damned if I put up pictures and damned also giving credit as it were.

The Wrestling Heritage website has an interesting warning: apart from copyrights, no responsibility for forum views you then get  "Visits to W******* H******** are recorded by Google Analytics."
Are Google sceaping Urban75  as I speak - have I been banned already??  Ooh - errrh missus!


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 27, 2020)

The Town Hall clock is short a few bongs... something's gone wrong with the mechanism and it now strikes the quarter-hours with odd missing notes. Striking the number of hours is unaffected. It's subliminally messing with my head a bit.


----------



## Smick (Sep 27, 2020)

Does anyone know of any quizzes back up and running? I think Pratt's & Payne is back on the go, but I'd prefer something in Brixton. Preferably Tommy in Effra Social, if anyone knows when he might be back.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 27, 2020)

Smick said:


> Does anyone know of any quizzes back up and running? I think Pratt's & Payne is back on the go, but I'd prefer something in Brixton. Preferably Tommy in Effra Social, if anyone knows when he might be back.



.....The Grosvenor just off Stockwell Road have been running  one Monday evenings, not sure if that still the case with shorter opening hours...
edited to add there is also one at the Kennington at junction of foxley road and Camberwell road by the oval, part pub quiz part very camp light entertainment show, Sunday’s 7ish start.


----------



## editor (Sep 27, 2020)

Smick said:


> Does anyone know of any quizzes back up and running? I think Pratt's & Payne is back on the go, but I'd prefer something in Brixton. Preferably Tommy in Effra Social, if anyone knows when he might be back.


There's a great one in the Railway Tavern on Thursdays:



And there's this one too:


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 28, 2020)

seen advertised that the Effra Hall Tavern now does one on Saturdays.


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2020)

Tomorrow Windrush Performance by 492 Korna Klub – free online show, 30th Sept 2020


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 29, 2020)

From Lambeth Libraries - free online event for book launch
*Alex Wheatle – Cane Warriors*
*30 September @ 6:30 pm - 7:30 pm*
Free





*NOBODY FREE TILL EVERYBODY FREE*
Join Lambeth Libraries for the launch of the brand-new novel from *Guardian Award-winning author Alex Wheatle*.
*Cane Warriors* is a deeply *compelling* story of *courage, brotherhood and hope*, it follows the *true-life slave rebellion* known as *Tacky’s War* in *18th century Jamaica* through the eyes of one boy.
Alex is the author of several acclaimed novels, many of them inspired by experiences from his childhood. He has been longlisted for the *Carnegie Medal*, *won* the *Guardian Children’s Fiction Prize*, and was *awarded an MBE for services to literature*.

Alex’s life will be featured in part of Steve McQueen’s Small Axe series for the BBC (to be aired Autumn 2020) and his Crongton books are being adapted into a TV series. Catch Alex while you can!
Register for this event on the EventBrite website EventBrite Registration
These events are part of Lambeth Black History Month – details showing *here* from 14th September.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 29, 2020)

lang rabbie said:


> From Lambeth Libraries - free online event for book launch
> *Alex Wheatle – Cane Warriors*
> *30 September @ 6:30 pm - 7:30 pm*
> Free
> ...



The book sounds interesting.

Reminds me I have started to look at the work of Priya Gopal. She has written a book called Insurgent Empire I now want to get..

Lot of stuff on youtube about her work.

She looks in the book at how Empire was resisted in Britain and outside it. How ideas of freedom and anti colonialism intertwined. She uses as example the rebellion in Jamaica in 1865. This was years after slavery was abolished. It was against capitalist idea of freedom. Once slavery was abolished one could sell ones labour to work on the plantations. This is capitalist idea of freedom. The plantations remained intact slavery was replaced by waged work. The rebellion wanted a different idea of freedom. Breaking up plantations and giving land to the workers.



Ive been watching interviews with her and its great stuff. Giving a different perspective on the Empire.

She points out Empire always had its critics.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2020)

Library news - Lambeth Libraries celebrate Black History Month and National Libraries Week in October 2020 – see listings here


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2020)

Bit odd to have Coldharbour Labour inviting me to speak at their October Branch Meeting. I've declined their kind offer.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 30, 2020)

Brixton is the location for one of four post boxes specially painted for Black History Month....

“ _The (London) postbox can be found in Acre Lane, Brixton, near to the Black Cultural Archives.
It features the image “Queuing at the RA” by Yinka Shonibare, who is one of six artists that were commissioned by Royal Mail to produce original artworks for a set of special stamps issued to mark the 250th anniversary of the Royal Academy....“As a citizen of the Commonwealth, it was particularly important to me to be making a visible contribution in a historic public space,” Mr Shonibare said_”









						Royal Mail unveils special postboxes to mark Black History Month
					

Sir Lenny Henry among those featured on the postboxes




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 30, 2020)

editor said:


> Bit odd to have Coldharbour Labour inviting me to speak at their October Branch Meeting. I've declined their kind offer.



Id think again about that.

I have friend who is local Labour party education officer in Streatham ( now controlled by the left).

They have meetings for local members where people are invited to come and speak.  Its to spark a discussion.

If I were you Id say yes. You manage this site and Brixton Buzz so are well known community person.

Membership of local Labour parties are often to the left of the Cllrs,

Might be interesting.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Id think again about that.
> 
> I have friend who is local Labour party education officer in Streatham ( now controlled by the left).
> 
> ...


They wanted me to talk on how Covid is impacting on local business.  I really am not qualified to talk on that subject!


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 30, 2020)

editor said:


> They wanted me to talk on how Covid is impacting on local business.  I really am not qualified to talk on that subject!



Yes that is odd.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2020)

Just caught the back of these two full-on retro 70s skinheads in Brixton!


----------



## CH1 (Sep 30, 2020)

editor said:


> They wanted me to talk on how Covid is impacting on local business.  I really am not qualified to talk on that subject!


Far be it for me to force a public speaking engagement on someone, but that particular issue is surely core to the entrertainment sector which Urban75 seems to spend a lot of time reporting, liking or criticising.

BTW I note that Wahaca in Bradys has permanently closed due to Coronavirus. I am aware that when it opened opinions were divided, but it did have loyal patrons, and - so he told me - the late Coldharbour councillor Matt Parr was very relieved that Whahca had taken the premises and stopped 20 years of dereliction.


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Far be it for me to force a public speaking engagement on someone, but that particular issue is surely core to the entrertainment sector which Urban75 seems to spend a lot of time reporting, liking or criticising.
> 
> BTW I note that Wahaca in Bradys has permanently closed due to Coronavirus. I am aware that when it opened opinions were divided, but it did have loyal patrons, and - so he told me - the late Coldharbour councillor Matt Parr was very relieved that Whahca had taken the premises and stopped 20 years of dereliction.
> View attachment 232460


That '20 years of dereliction' might have ended if the council had taken more of an interest, and the venue might still be a going concern now if they hadn't flogged it off to dodgy off shore developers.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 1, 2020)

Does anyone know of a mid range barber around Brixton? Not your £10 Turkish jobby and not you £40 rip off hipster place. Anywhere around the £20 mark.


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (Oct 1, 2020)

I use this place on Loughborough road; Valerio is the owner and he does a good job. I think its right in your price point.









						Book NCI New Cut Inspiration online
					

New Cut Inspiration is the latest Brixton barber and hair salon hybrid, a go-to destination for haircuts, colouring, beard sculpting and hot towel shaving. ...



					newcutinspiration.mytreatwell.co.uk


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2020)

Coming up: Lambeth Black History Month events, 1st October – 14th October 2020


----------



## editor (Oct 1, 2020)

Brixton gig Bag tickets for the Scud FM album fundraiser at the Brixton Windmill, Friday, 9th October 2020

twistedAM


----------



## Smick (Oct 1, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Does anyone know of a mid range barber around Brixton? Not your £10 Turkish jobby and not you £40 rip off hipster place. Anywhere around the £20 mark.


Haircut Sir is £12 and the service is brilliant.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 1, 2020)

Smick said:


> Haircut Sir is £12 and the service is brilliant.


Their building freehold was for sale so suspect it won't be there all that much longer. Can't find details now so maybe sold or withdrawn.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 1, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Does anyone know of a mid range barber around Brixton? Not your £10 Turkish jobby and not you £40 rip off hipster place. Anywhere around the £20 mark.


Clypdystra under the railway bridge in Herne Hill. IIRC hey are iraqi Kurdish so not sure if that falls under Turkish jobby. £13. Very nice guys. I'm not much of a hair guru to be fair. Usually just ask for same but shorter. But I think they're good. They also own the nearby one on Railton Road in Herne Hill.


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 1, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> Brixton is the location for one of four post boxes specially painted for Black History Month....
> 
> “ _The (London) postbox can be found in Acre Lane, Brixton, near to the Black Cultural Archives.
> It features the image “Queuing at the RA” by Yinka Shonibare, who is one of six artists that were commissioned by Royal Mail to produce original artworks for a set of special stamps issued to mark the 250th anniversary of the Royal Academy....“As a citizen of the Commonwealth, it was particularly important to me to be making a visible contribution in a historic public space,” Mr Shonibare said_”
> ...






> _"Tokenistic gestures are being made in place of real-world action to improve the lives of black Britons, activists have complained, after Royal Mail marked Black History Month by dedicating four postboxes ..."_








(Source: as stated in image)

*Acre Lane, Brixton*​
Activists criticise _'tokenistic'_ efforts after rebrand of Royal Mail postboxes






*Painting post boxes black is a lot easier than employing 'black' people in senior positions?*​


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2020)

On Acre Lane









						Black History Month: Brixton postbox painted to honour black Britons
					

The postbox opposite Lambeth Town Hall is one of four around the UK that has been painted black to honour black Britons as part of Black History Month 2020.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2020)

Great to hear that Lady Lykez is on Tom Ravenscroft's show tonight. She played my Offline Brixton nights loads of times and was always brilliant. 











						BBC Radio 6 Music - Tom Ravenscroft, with Lady Lykez
					

With a guest mix from London based MC Lady Lykez.




					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## editor (Oct 2, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> (Source: as stated in image)
> 
> *Acre Lane, Brixton*​
> Activists criticise _'tokenistic'_ efforts after rebrand of Royal Mail postboxes
> ...


What do you think, or can you only communicate via other people's photos and quotes reproduced in *bold text?*


----------



## Smick (Oct 2, 2020)

Rushy said:


> Their building freehold was for sale so suspect it won't be there all that much longer. Can't find details now so maybe sold or withdrawn.


That's really bad news if it's true. I'm in there five or six times a year and also bring my son in there. They're lovely people. 

The last time i was in, they told me that things aren't going too well business wise. Maybe it's better if it shuts up instead of them sitting around all day, waiting for customers and making no money. 

Nevertheless, they're providing a great service and are genuine people. Exactly the sort of business that the community needs to support.


----------



## catriona (Oct 4, 2020)

Oh no - goodbye Ritzy?








						Cineworld considering temporary closure of all its UK and US venues
					

Thousands of jobs at risk as cinema chain warns Covid-19 crisis has made sector ‘unviable’




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Smick (Oct 4, 2020)

catriona said:


> Oh no - goodbye Ritzy?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Fuck them.

I’m sure there will be another cinema, owned by better people, in its place. I’d love to see a community cinema, like that in Peckham, open in its place.


----------



## Mr paulee (Oct 4, 2020)

They'll sell it.

Very much feel it will remain a cinema


----------



## T & P (Oct 4, 2020)

Not surprised tbh. We watched Tenet at the main screen at Picturehouse West Norwood last Saturday at 7 pm- surely the busiest time slot of the entire week for any cinema- and including ourselves there were seven people watching.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 4, 2020)

Smick said:


> Fuck them.
> 
> I’m sure there will be another cinema, owned by better people, in its place. I’d love to see a community cinema, like that in Peckham, open in its place.


Peckhamplex has shut down.


----------



## Smick (Oct 4, 2020)

T & P said:


> Not surprised tbh. We watched Tenet at the main screen at Picturehouse West Norwood last Saturday at 7 pm- surely the busiest time slot of the entire week for any cinema- and including ourselves there were seven people watching.


I went to see Bill and Ted midweek in Purley Way and was the only person in the theatre I was in. When I came out, there was no staff and when I went to the door I had come in, it was locked. Very surreal.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 4, 2020)

Smick said:


> Fuck them.
> 
> I’m sure there will be another cinema, owned by better people, in its place. I’d love to see a community cinema, like that in Peckham, open in its place.


They are actually insolvent. Another conglomerate which expanded too quickly then hit the rocks.


----------



## T & P (Oct 4, 2020)

Smick said:


> I went to see Bill and Ted midweek in Purley Way and was the only person in the theatre I was in. When I came out, there was no staff and when I went to the door I had come in, it was locked. Very surreal.


Wow


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 4, 2020)

T & P said:


> Not surprised tbh. We watched Tenet at the main screen at Picturehouse West Norwood last Saturday at 7 pm- surely the busiest time slot of the entire week for any cinema- and including ourselves there were seven people watching.


yea, but it was a shit film.....


----------



## T & P (Oct 4, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> yea, but it was a shit film.....


Wouldn’t call it shit myself, and plenty of worse films would have got far bigger crowds before Covid. But if you think about it, this is probably the first time in modern cinematic history when there have only been two brand new films of any recognisable stature available to watch in cinemas. Until Covid it would have been what, 10-15 new releases at any one time? Admittedly it had been in cinemas for about a month when we saw it, but the place should have had tons more people watching considering there’s fuck all else to watch but one other solitary new release of any prominence. Deffo nothing to do with the quality of the film, and in any case plenty of people including myself enjoyed enough to recommend others to check it at the cinema, if only as a visual treat.

Sadly I fear the cinemas aren’t deserted because of the quality of the offerings, but because of the rarified atmosphere the pandemic has created. If a new film came out  next week that was universally acclaimed as the greatest of all timeand the only one available to boot, I reckon it would still be playing to single-figure audiences come the end of the month.


----------



## Smick (Oct 4, 2020)

CH1 said:


> They are actually insolvent. Another conglomerate which expanded too quickly then hit the rocks.


There is a building there with seats, screens and projectors. Plus a willing customer base, once people start going out again, which hopefully can be done safely soon. It will make a great cinema. 
Freed from the debt, I’m sure that someone else can open up there. I’d love to see something a bit different though. Community owned, like I said earlier, or else arthouse like Curzon.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 5, 2020)

Ritzy was a Brixton Challenge project. It was supposed to remain as an arthouse/ local cinema.

The way that Cineworld ran it upping the prices to West End levels for what was supposed to Cinema for local people in the end put me off. 

Staff were alwys nice but next time public money goes into "regenerating" local amenity it should stay in public ownership. Either the building should stay in public hands or the company that runs it should be obliged to have community/ Council input.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 5, 2020)

Smick said:


> There is a building there with seats, screens and projectors. Plus a willing customer base, once people start going out again, which hopefully can be done safely soon. It will make a great cinema.
> Freed from the debt, I’m sure that someone else can open up there. I’d love to see something a bit different though. Community owned, like I said earlier, or else arthouse like Curzon.


Mookie was on Sky News being interviewed just now.
He claims to have full support of his bankers.
When Ian King said Cineworld has an £8 billion deficiency in its accounts (worldwide), Mookie said it was only £4 billion. 
When Ian King asked how it was going to be sorted out Mookie said;
Maybe they will have a vaccine
Maybe the government will give more aid.
Cineworld loses a lot less money being shut than being open
The Hollyood producers were causing it - having a cinema chain right now was like having a grocers with no food

Mookie said the staff were like a family and Cineworld will look after them as best it can, as it has in the past. 
He thought Cineworld might be closed for 2 months - but then again it might be closed until March.
He acknowledged there were skilled staff who he didn't want to have to replace.

A very understated interview.

PS I know people don't necessarily follow these things - but note IAG (British Airways) and Rolls Royce aero engines  have both had major cash call where shareholders had to put up billions to keep them going.
I would have thought Mookie is whistling in the wind if he thinks the government will bail out Cineworld,
More on Cineworld market turbulence Cineworld shares more than halve on news of temporary closures

PPS Smick yes of course - if Cineworld actually goes bust other operators would no doubt get the chance to selectively buy the assets from the receivers. Or a management buyout.

@ClarelBinns seems to have a photo of an empty Ritzy Screen One on her Twitter. Wonder is she has the dosh?


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 5, 2020)

Cineworld close cinemas and will cut jobs









						Cineworld to cut 45,000 jobs as Covid closes cinemas
					

Picturehouse and Regal owner’s shares plunge 60% as it says about 5,500 UK staff will go




					www.theguardian.com
				




Now government is reducing help to business I expect this won't be the only people who lose jobs in next month's.


----------



## editor (Oct 5, 2020)

Coming up Brixton Village X Crossover film screenings to raise funds for Black Minds Matter UK, Tuesdays on 6th, 13th and 20th Oct 2020


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2020)

So there's some building works happening at the 414 - can anyone see anything on Lambeth's planning database?


----------



## TopCat (Oct 6, 2020)

Smick said:


> I went to see Bill and Ted midweek in Purley Way and was the only person in the theatre I was in. When I came out, there was no staff and when I went to the door I had come in, it was locked. Very surreal.


This was at The Vue? May I ask, how busy was the rest of the retail and leisure places? Car park busy?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 6, 2020)

editor said:


> So there's some building works happening at the 414 - can anyone see anything on Lambeth's planning database?


The last application I can find was refused. Had it been approved, the applicant would have had until December this year to start work. https://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onl...E21B040485897BA/pdf/17_03737_FUL--2017515.pdf


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2020)

CH1 said:


> The last application I can find was refused. Had it been approved, the applicant would have had until December this year to start work. https://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/onl...E21B040485897BA/pdf/17_03737_FUL--2017515.pdf


I'm getting 'Document Unavailable' for that link


----------



## CH1 (Oct 6, 2020)

editor said:


> I'm getting 'Document Unavailable' for that link


so am I now - the planning reference is  17/03737/FUL 
In fact if you put in just 414 Coldharbour into Lambeth simple search on their planning site it will come up.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2020)

CH1 said:


> so am I now - the planning reference is  17/03737/FUL
> In fact if you put in just 414 Coldharbour into Lambeth simple search on their planning site it will come up.


Got it - yes that was from the All Bar One group who have nothing to do with the current twat of an owner who claimed to have 'saved' the club he had precisely fuck all to do with.


----------



## Smick (Oct 6, 2020)

TopCat said:


> This was at The Vue? May I ask, how busy was the rest of the retail and leisure places? Car park busy?


On the night, it was busy. This was about a week and a half ago. There was a Frankie and Benny place which looked quite full and then millennials hanging outside the bowling / arcade place smoking fags.


----------



## Mr paulee (Oct 6, 2020)

Well done Brixton Brewery - Electric IPA won a GOLD Taste medal at the 2020 World Beer Awards.


----------



## ash (Oct 7, 2020)

Piccadilly Circus 2pm today 😱


----------



## TopCat (Oct 7, 2020)

The Albert remains shut now this. Greene King to cut up to 800 jobs and shut 79 pubs and restaurants


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2020)

TopCat said:


> The Albert remains shut now this. Greene King to cut up to 800 jobs and shut 79 pubs and restaurants


At least it looks like it's surviving. I'd be distraught if the Albert never came back.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> seen advertised that the Effra Hall Tavern now does one on Saturdays.


There's still nothing on their website. Has anyone been along?


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2020)

Shot in the Effra Social, Really not getting it, mind.


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2020)

Free folkie fun at the Windmill this Sunday The No Frills Folk Club returns to the Brixton Windmill this Sunday, 6.30pm, 11th Oct 2020


----------



## urbanspaceman (Oct 8, 2020)

Lambeth Anti-Social Behaviour Survey 2020

Crikey, look at the state of this survey sent out by Lambeth Police on Nextdoor

Using a free version of a third party survey app. All the info will flow through Smart Survey's servers. No concern for confidentiality for such sensitive data.
No mention of Data Protection in the survey, either for people who supply their email addresses, or identifying metadata for anons.
No context, or details, explaining the aims of the survey, how it fits into policing strategy, to any past actions or results.
No demographic monitoring questions - I don't know if that is a fixed requirement, but surely it would be good practice.

When I posted my concerns on Next-door, the officer in charge just shut down comments.


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2020)

urbanspaceman said:


> Lambeth Anti-Social Behaviour Survey 2020
> 
> Crikey, look at the state of this survey sent out by Lambeth Police on Nextdoor
> 
> ...


If you fancy expanding just a bit, I'd happy to run your thoughts on Brixton Buzz?


----------



## urbanspaceman (Oct 8, 2020)

editor said:


> If you fancy expanding just a bit, I'd happy to run your thoughts on Brixton Buzz?


Probably for the best not to. With the resources at his disposal, the officer in question can easily find out who I am, and our PM conversation on ND took an unsettling turn, when he started using the Passive aggressive "Sir" in his replies (never a good sign), after I pointed out that closing down comments because he didn't like the way they were going is effectively state censorship.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 8, 2020)

Sorry, boring question, but where can I print one page of sheet music in Brixton or nearby in these covid times? Trying to avoid having to go into work on my day off.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 8, 2020)

nagapie said:


> Sorry, boring question, but where can I print one page of sheet music in Brixton or nearby in these covid times? Trying to avoid having to go into work on my day off.


If it's A4 and something like a PDF, is Herne Hill end of Railton Road any use to you?


----------



## nagapie (Oct 8, 2020)

Rushy said:


> If it's A4 and something like a PDF, is Herne Hill end of Railton Road any use to you?


Would be, yes, but a neighbour just offered to do it for me. Thanks.


----------



## happyshopper (Oct 9, 2020)

Looks interesting: City Crit: Modern Lambeth Housing | Architecture Foundation


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2020)

happyshopper said:


> Looks interesting: City Crit: Modern Lambeth Housing | Architecture Foundation


Pricey at £20 per person though.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 9, 2020)

urbanspaceman said:


> Lambeth Anti-Social Behaviour Survey 2020
> 
> Crikey, look at the state of this survey sent out by Lambeth Police on Nextdoor
> 
> ...



in a similar vein Lambeth Parks survey is running until the end of October..... 





__





						Free Online Survey Software by SurveyMonkey: Closed Survey
					

This survey is currently closed.  Please contact the author of this survey for further assistance.




					www.surveymonkey.co.uk
				




editor , might be something you’d consider publicising.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 10, 2020)

.


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2020)

365,000 posts in this forum!

Brixton online community forum notches up over a third of a million user comments


----------



## editor (Oct 12, 2020)

I'm hearing some disgruntlement with the new people taking over the Domino Club who certainly know how to turn an entrepreneurial phrase. Anyone know more? 



> As appointed Dominoes Portal Project Installer, I am responsible for installing Facebook Portals for over 30 senior citizens.







__





						LLCC Newsletter - Updates from September
					





					mailchi.mp


----------



## CH1 (Oct 13, 2020)

editor said:


> I'm hearing some disgruntlement with the new people taking over the Domino Club who certainly know how to turn an entrepreneurial phrase. Anyone know more?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know any more - but what you've posted looks very professional. They seem to have some funding behind them - for now at least.
I still think its a bit odd naming an organisation after a living stalwart of the black community- almost like a memorial. But Mr Leon is very much alive - I met him in Lidl Stockwell a couple of months back. He is not apparently involved in running this project named after him.

Maybe the BCA is now the establishment Black Cultural Centre on Windrush Square, whereas the Lloyd Leon Community Centre is to be the edgy and vibrant progressive black cultural centre?

The question then arises what is the Karibu for now - and what will be the focus of the Oval Hoiuse/Brixton House, which also focussed on these issues in the past?

Seems a bit much in a way to have four black communitty resources in central Brixton when the black population has been ethnically and socially cleansed out of the area to Thornton Heath. Aren't the animal spirits pf capitalism wonderful and mysterious?


----------



## editor (Oct 13, 2020)

Clarence House has just been in touch: 



> *
> Engagement 1 (EMBARGOED UNTIL 1600HRS, TUESDAY 13TH OCTOBER):*
> 
> The Duchess of Cornwall, President of Ebony Horse Club will meet children, volunteers, staff and horses during a visit to the Brixton site. The Duchess will tour the yard, view a display in the Hay barn, watch a lesson in the arena and learn of how the charity supported the local community during the COVID-19 crisis. *Ebony Horse Club, 51 Millbrook Road London, SW9 7JD
> ...


----------



## nick (Oct 14, 2020)

This - via Brockwell Community Greenhouses


> *Friends of the Earth* will be leading a street clean-up in Brixton on 24th October. They’ll be focussing on the Railton Road Low-Traffic Neighbourhood so it’s a great way to show support for the LTN initiative too. All litter-picking equipment will be provided on the day. Message Adeline Aletti on Slack to book your spot!



Not entirely sure how litter picking shows support for LTNs, or just support for tidying the place up, but sounds like a good thing to do whatever your views on LTN


----------



## theboris (Oct 15, 2020)

editor said:


> At least it looks like it's surviving. I'd be distraught if the Albert never came back.


Reopening a week on Mon








						Prince Albert pub in Brixton
					

Make sure your time is well spent, with us, with great food & drink at the Prince Albert




					www.greeneking-pubs.co.uk


----------



## thebackrow (Oct 15, 2020)

theboris said:


> Reopening a week on Mon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seems unlikely









						Covid: London to face tighter restrictions from Friday night
					

London mayor Sadiq Khan welcomes move but many of capital’s MPs criticise decision




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## theboris (Oct 15, 2020)

Tier 2 does not close pubs, I think


----------



## TopCat (Oct 15, 2020)

theboris said:


> Reopening a week on Mon
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great news.


----------



## mysterybadger (Oct 15, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Ritzy was a Brixton Challenge project. It was supposed to remain as an arthouse/ local cinema.
> 
> The way that Cineworld ran it upping the prices to West End levels for what was supposed to Cinema for local people in the end put me off.
> 
> Staff were alwys nice but next time public money goes into "regenerating" local amenity it should stay in public ownership. Either the building should stay in public hands or the company that runs it should be obliged to have community/ Council input.


The Ritzy was never "in public ownership".  People want the Ritzy to cut its prices, pay its staff more, show unpopular films and not make extra cash from putting tables and chairs on Windrush Square.  That's a recipe for the site to become another Tesco Metro, not a successful local cinema.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 15, 2020)

mysterybadger said:


> The Ritzy was never "in public ownership".  People want the Ritzy to cut its prices, pay its staff more, show unpopular films and not make extra cash from putting tables and chairs on Windrush Square.  That's a recipe for the site to become another Tesco Metro, not a successful local cinema.


If Lambeth hadn't privatised their Public Valuer you could ask how much the original Little Bit Ritzy co-op paid in rent.
Likely as not is was a peppercorn rent - to Lambeth Council. Or do you know different?


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 15, 2020)

mysterybadger said:


> The Ritzy was never "in public ownership".  People want the Ritzy to cut its prices, pay its staff more, show unpopular films and not make extra cash from putting tables and chairs on Windrush Square.  That's a recipe for the site to become another Tesco Metro, not a successful local cinema.



It was redeveloped using funding to regenerate an area that at the time was not a fashionable area. That the private sector would not take a risk on. Hence Brixton Challenge.

I didn't say the Ritzy was in public ownership.

What I am saying is if public money is put into helping an area which was deprived ( and still is) conditions should be put into finished projects to ensure they benefit local community in the long term.

Who are these "people" you are talking about? What are "unpopular" films?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 15, 2020)

theboris said:


> Reopening a week on Mon
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Probably unlikely, but im hoping they still do the 2 bottles of Peroni for a fiver.


----------



## Smick (Oct 16, 2020)

theboris said:


> Tier 2 does not close pubs, I think


But you’re not allowed to go with, or at least sit with, people from a different household.
It kind of defeats the purpose of going to the pub


----------



## theboris (Oct 17, 2020)

Smick said:


> But you’re not allowed to go with, or at least sit with, people from a different household.
> It kind of defeats the purpose of going to the pub


Aye


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 18, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Stockwell's *Shaun Bryan*, who was the originally intended target of the attack which paralysed *Thusha Kamaleswaran*, was _himself_ imprisoned for six years and three months in April 2015.
> 
> *Nathaniel Grant*, who shot *Thusha* in the chest, was jailed for 17 years for attempted murder at the Old Bailey in April 2012. His accomplices *Kazeem Kolawole* and *Anthony McCalla* got 14 years each.
> 
> ...



An update for those interested in the progress of this young lady:



> _"A girl who was shot in the chest aged five has been ordered back to school – *despite the high risk from Covid-19 due to her damaged lungs* ..."_



School orders girl, 15, shot in lungs to come back despite coronavirus risk


----------



## TopCat (Oct 18, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> It was redeveloped using funding to regenerate an area that at the time was not a fashionable area. That the private sector would not take a risk on. Hence Brixton Challenge.
> 
> I didn't say the Ritzy was in public ownership.
> 
> ...


It used to be one big screen only. Friday night films all night long. I saw the Blues Brothers in about 1986 amongst other films. 
Bela Lagosi all nighters.


----------



## Mr paulee (Oct 19, 2020)

Utter stupidity of people.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> Utter stupidity of people. View attachment 235039


Fuck's sake.  

Mind you I suspect it's just the one fucking idiot


----------



## TopCat (Oct 19, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> Utter stupidity of people. View attachment 235039


Where is this?


----------



## ash (Oct 19, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Where is this?


Looks like Acre Lane


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> Utter stupidity of people. View attachment 235039


Do you mind if I use this pic in Buzz with any credit you'd like? No prob if it's a no.


----------



## Mr paulee (Oct 19, 2020)

editor said:


> Do you mind if I use this pic in Buzz with any credit you'd like? No prob if it's a no.


Be my guest.


----------



## Mr paulee (Oct 19, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Where is this?


The old joy shop. Next to MacDonald’s


----------



## northeast (Oct 20, 2020)

Might be of interest to some bit about Brixton road and ulez if anyone interested










						Ulez extension 2021: What will it mean for London's air pollution?
					

The new extended ultra low emissions zone comes in next year. Nicola Slawson hears from people who will be affected




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## Rushy (Oct 20, 2020)

northeast said:


> Might be of interest to some bit about Brixton road and ulez if anyone interested
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Reading with interest but losing faith early on. Apparently Smith and his family live close to highly polluted Brixton Road. And close to highly polluted Putney High Street. But outside the A205 ring (which itself is a mile from Brixton Road)? Are they living in the same dimension as the rest of us?


----------



## teuchter (Oct 20, 2020)

I too started reading the article and became baffled by the number of different places he simultaneously lives in. According to his own website he lives in Wandsworth.





__





						Little Ninja – Protecting children from air pollution
					






					www.littleninja.co.uk
				




He is quite active on twitter opposing the LTNs.


----------



## northeast (Oct 20, 2020)

Rushy said:


> Reading with interest but losing faith early on. Apparently Smith and his family live close to highly polluted Brixton Road. And close to highly polluted Putney High Street. But outside the A205 ring (which itself is a mile from Brixton Road)? Are they living in the same dimension as the rest of us?



yeah i kinda of gave up, on similar topic i noticed the LTN junctions now have camera's on them. I know the opinion is mixed on these new measures but overall i have to say i think its a benefit and a positive step. Being a cyclist myself the quieter side roads are great and i imagine residents are enjoying noise the reduced traffic.


----------



## nick (Oct 20, 2020)

I tend to agree on the new measures  ( though many of my neighbours appear to be of opposite views from the comments section is the LTN site )

Despite generally supporting I still feel that Lambeth’s approach and lack of consultation has really not done any favours.  I guess I shouldn’t be surprised, but acknowledge that I do view the cooperative councils activities through the lens of u75


----------



## Rushy (Oct 20, 2020)

northeast said:


> yeah i kinda of gave up, on similar topic i noticed the LTN junctions now have camera's on them. I know the opinion is mixed on these new measures but overall i have to say i think its a benefit and a positive step. Being a cyclist myself the quieter side roads are great and i imagine residents are enjoying noise the reduced traffic.


It depends where you are in which LTN.

I would say that putting aside the Shakespeare Road issues the main Railton Road LTN is pretty good.  In the vicinity of the Herne Place gate traffic and traffic noise has reduced very notably. Access remains very good for most residents with lots of options. I don't get the impression that Dulwich Road is notably busier either. Some of the Shakespeare concerns seem fair however - although I have not followed them in detail. Overall, that part of the LTN works for me.

The Saint Matthews one can be a pain in the arse for access because the sole access is off a busy red route which can mean the last section of your journey can take up to 20 minutes (more often 10) instead of less than a minute. This does not benefit anyone. Diverted traffic instead of going one side of the homes goes the other. And that is where the noise always came from, so no improvement there. And there can surely be no improvement in air cleanliness - I don't know but would not be surprised if it were slightly worse. Traffic on Saint Matthews Road itself has not been all that reduced because it was never the problem that campaigners like to pretend it was - but yes there are a handful less ratrunners. Much of the coming and going is parking for the "car free" town hall and that has not been impacted by the LTN (although it has been impacted temporarily by the Town Hall site not being fully operational). You could actually say that Lambeth have turned a residential street into their private carpark.


----------



## nick (Oct 20, 2020)

nick said:


> but acknowledge that I do view the cooperative councils activities through the lens of u75





Rushy said:


> You could actually say that Lambeth have turned a residential street into their private carpark.



As I said  

(not disagreeing mind)


----------



## Mr paulee (Oct 20, 2020)

Well done lads. 
good effort.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 20, 2020)

Rushy said:


> It depends where you are in which LTN.
> 
> I would say that putting aside the Shakespeare Road issues the main Railton Road LTN is pretty good.  In the vicinity of the Herne Place gate traffic and traffic noise has reduced very notably. Access remains very good for most residents with lots of options. I don't get the impression that Dulwich Road is notably busier either. Some of the Shakespeare concerns seem fair however - although I have not followed them in detail. Overall, that part of the LTN works for me.



I'm a bit surprised to hear you say that.  I cycle through Herne Hill at least twice daily and have done for years and the traffic there is the worst I've ever seen it.  I've not driven it since the LTN came into play.  I very rarely drive and certainly not close as Herne Hill.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 20, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> I'm a bit surprised to hear you say that.  I cycle through Herne Hill at least twice daily and have done for years and the traffic there is the worst I've ever seen it.  I've not driven it since the LTN came into play.  I very rarely drive and certainly not close as Herne Hill.


You are right that the HH junction is busy in all directions, though I think less so appriaching from Dulwich Road. Dulwich Road itself seems no more busy. Bridge works on the junction are surely a major contributor to the junction?


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 20, 2020)

Rushy said:


> You are right that the HH junction is busy in all directions, though I think less so appriaching from Dulwich Road. Dulwich Road itself seems no more busy. Bridge works on the junction are surely a major contributor to the junction?



The whole place is a disaster at the moment - roadworks, burst water mains, LTN, randomly placed traffic cones, more and more potholes, lorries parked in front of the cyclists' dropped kerb, people double parked all over the place.  Yesterday I saw a super-long HGV drive the whole way through the bridge with all it's wheels on one-side up on the pavement, right up to the door of the barbers/Cafe Prov because there was simply not enough turning room for it to make the junction otherwise.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 20, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> The whole place is a disaster at the moment - roadworks, burst water mains, LTN, randomly placed traffic cones, more and more potholes, lorries parked in front of the cyclists' dropped kerb, people double parked all over the place.  Yesterday I saw a super-long HGV drive the whole way through the bridge with all it's wheels on one-side up on the pavement, right up to the door of the barbers/Cafe Prov because there was simply not enough turning room for it to make the junction otherwise.


Certainly noticed whilst tucking into a no.7 that the traffic often backs up to Steve's Cafe on Norwood Road.


----------



## gaijingirl (Oct 21, 2020)

Rushy said:


> Certainly noticed whilst tucking into a no.7 that the traffic often backs up to Steve's Cafe on Norwood Road.



Way further than that - at least up to Trinity Rise travelling north.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 21, 2020)

Can anyone help on this clearly very important event - which I have missed by almost 4 weeks.
I thought I had seen something posted on here - but is does't show up insearches. Maybe Buzz?


This gives the impression that the idea is never mind the gentrification so long as you get the ethnics right.

*A theoretical discussion on what gentrification in Brixton might look like if the process retained aspects of Afro-Caribbean Culture* 
*                                    About this Event                                *

*Outline of the event*
The event will include:
- A display of Johannah Fening’s final year’s research-led MArchD project ‘Reclaim Brixton’.
Attendees will be treated to a 10 minute pre-recorded presentation summarising her themes of research and illustrating how she responded to her thesis question:
*“How can architectural interventions, disrupt current gentrified models of development to protect, enhance and empower Black migrants and diasporas, to prevent the erasure of Afro-Caribbean culture using Brixton as a catalyst ofsocial reform?”*
Followed by:
- *A live talk through of her case study on Brixton Arches, discussing the present-day effects of gentrification and the impact this has on locals and their livelihood*
Attendees will then be invited to participate in:
- *A live Q&A between Johannah and the audience on her work and the themes discussed during the event.
Biography*
Johannah Fening is a MArchD graduate from Oxford Brookes University who also specialised in Urban Design in her first year of postgraduate study. The work she produced in 2019 was awarded the ‘*Best Urban Design Approach for Informal Settlements’ *
She also  gained national recognition, being 1 of 4 student finalists for the *2020 National Urban  Design Awards.*
During her second year of masters, her research-led architectural design proposal explored and responded to the r*acial and social inequalities in the US and the UK in housing, *which  she feels very passionate about as a Black-British female from an African migrant household.
She looks forward to applying and continuing her research in her future endeavours through contributing to projects and policies-making, which will create sustainable change in  urban areas.
You can connect with* Johannah Fenning MArchD Architecture Graduate (RIBA Part II) *on Linkedin  at:
*


			https://www.linkedin.com/in/johannahfening/
		

*This event is brought to you by the *Creative Community Placemakers Network* in collaboration with Global Urban Design  Community Interest Company.
*Global Urban Design  CIC*_ is a Community Capacity Building, Inclusive Placemaking and Urban Design Community Interest Company. We are asset locked,  limited by guarantee, without share capital and not-for-profit. We reinvest any surplus in growing our capacity, social impact  and accomplishing our social missions which include: _

_ Community capacity building, Workshop Development and Facilitation _
_Community Engagement and Co-design _
_Promoting sound urban design & inclusive placemaking principles, _
_Providing Urban Design, Masterplanning and Inclusive Placemaking consultancy services _
_Collaborating on community benefit projects. _
_Coordinating the Creative Community Placemakers Network _
*


			https://www.linkedin.com/in/global-urban-design-org121/
		

globalurbandesign.org*
_The *Creative Community Placemakers Network* (CCPN) brings together community groups, artists, performers, graphic and brand designers, placemakers, urban designers, architects, planners, Council and BID representatives. CCPN provides opportunities for skills and knowledge transfer, networking, community pilot projects and support, as well as being a platform for collaborations. _


 Please note a one hour lecture on this from Johanna Fening whose Oxford Brookes University MA disertation this is canbe found on Youtube 

I'm curious to know if anyone came across this already - and persevered with the lecture.
I found the categorisation of the 4 chosen Afro-Caribbean/Melting Pot projects (or businesses) interesting.
Of course you can get the answer you want by framing your questions skillfully. 
I have yet to sit through the whole lecture rto see what Ms Fening's answer is.
Maybe she doesn't have an answer - its all a Battle of Ideas like Clare Fox and co from the Revolutionary Communist Party turned Brexit Party?


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2020)

The 'big voice' busker outside the tube station was absolutely_ murdering_ Radiohead's 'Creep' earlier today, mercilessly stripping the song of all its vulnerabilities and turning it into another octave-tumbling, TV judge-impressing exhibition of soulless technical virtuosity.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 23, 2020)

The menu at the Albert is huge. Really massive. This should be interesting. booked out first night.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 23, 2020)

TopCat said:


> The menu at the Albert is huge.


Normally a bad sign


----------



## TopCat (Oct 23, 2020)

The freezer must be massive.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2020)

TopCat said:


> The menu at the Albert is huge. Really massive. This should be interesting. booked out first night.


They may not open on the Monday. That menu - if they're going to run with it-  is good value mind, Halloumi and chips for £6.99!








						Main Menu | Prince Albert
					

With new and improved recipes and continued focus on quality food, there’s something for everyone to enjoy at The Prince Albert this season.




					www.greeneking-pubs.co.uk


----------



## TopCat (Oct 23, 2020)

I'm just too nervous to be in a crowded pub. Rather stay up on the hill in Brockwell Park for the moment. Drink outdoors with spliff music and dancing.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 23, 2020)

editor said:


> They may not open on the Monday. That menu - if they're going to run with it-  is good value mind, Halloumi and chips for £6.99!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Food at the Albert has always been cheap but has varied a lot in quality, timeliness, etc. 
When Badgers did the grub it was great.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2020)

The Architects for Social Housing have thankfully briefly stopped being full-on conspiracy loons and have posted something interesting and useful about these buildings












						ASH Co-Housing: Design Option for the Brixton Housing Co-operative
					

This co-housing project is the fourth time in recent years that ASH has worked with housing co-operatives as a way to build the much-needed social housing that London councils and housing associati…




					architectsforsocialhousing.co.uk


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 23, 2020)

The menu is cheap, but i doubt it will be much better food that a Wetherspoons. Plenty of other places nearby to eat.


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> The menu is cheap, but i doubt it will be much better food that a Wetherspoons. Plenty of other places nearby to eat.


It may be that you'll have to eat to be able to drink if we go up a tier.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 23, 2020)

editor said:


> It may be that you'll have to eat to be able to drink if we go up a tier.



Plate of chips it is then!


----------



## coldwaterswim (Oct 23, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Plate of chips it is then!


But is that a ‘substantial’ meal 🤣🤣?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 23, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> But is that a ‘substantial’ meal 🤣🤣?


Certainly a substance of sorts.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Oct 23, 2020)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Certainly a substance of sorts.


I agree but appears certain gov ministers would not 🙄


----------



## northeast (Oct 24, 2020)

Some people really don't like the LTN's, they have ripped the signs off all the bollards and posts and pulled all the cables out the camera. 

I get people are frustrated but we all have to pay for this damage, this sort of action will loose my sympathy for the fight against LTN's.


----------



## northeast (Oct 24, 2020)

The shaft for the power line project on corner of acre lane and kings avenue is huge!


----------



## TopCat (Oct 24, 2020)

northeast said:


> View attachment 235614
> 
> The shaft for the power line project on corner of acre lane and kings avenue is huge!


Its quality engineering.


----------



## editor (Oct 24, 2020)

A bit of timelapse


----------



## technical (Oct 24, 2020)

northeast said:


> View attachment 235611
> 
> Some people really don't like the LTN's, they have ripped the signs off all the bollards and posts and pulled all the cables out the camera.
> 
> I get people are frustrated but we all have to pay for this damage, this sort of action will loose my sympathy for the fight against LTN's.



 Where was this? Round us they’ve still to put the cameras in, although one of the no entry signs has been knocked down a couple of times already


----------



## Rushy (Oct 24, 2020)

A mate's bike nicked from a back garden in St Matthew's Road last night.

Rather conspicuously bright orange.

Whyte Shoreditch (try not to hold the model name against it) .



Feckers tried climbing in his bedroom window too.

Another one was nicked at the same time but the owner was given it and can't remember what it was 😆. Silver Specialized something or other ladies frame is my best guess.


----------



## Not a Vet (Oct 24, 2020)

Rushy said:


> It depends where you are in which LTN.
> 
> I would say that putting aside the Shakespeare Road issues the main Railton Road LTN is pretty good.  In the vicinity of the Herne Place gate traffic and traffic noise has reduced very notably. Access remains very good for most residents with lots of options. I don't get the impression that Dulwich Road is notably busier either. Some of the Shakespeare concerns seem fair however - although I have not followed them in detail. Overall, that part of the LTN works for me.
> 
> The Saint Matthews one can be a pain in the arse for access because the sole access is off a busy red route which can mean the last section of your journey can take up to 20 minutes (more often 10) instead of less than a minute. This does not benefit anyone. Diverted traffic instead of going one side of the homes goes the other. And that is where the noise always came from, so no improvement there. And there can surely be no improvement in air cleanliness - I don't know but would not be surprised if it were slightly worse. Traffic on Saint Matthews Road itself has not been all that reduced because it was never the problem that campaigners like to pretend it was - but yes there are a handful less ratrunners. Much of the coming and going is parking for the "car free" town hall and that has not been impacted by the LTN (although it has been impacted temporarily by the Town Hall site not being fully operational). You could actually say that Lambeth have turned a residential street into their private carpark.


You know what would be better would be just to block it off at one end, maybe at the White House, Brixton end. That way all local residents could access the whole road but it wouldn’t be a rat run. You would all have to enter/exit from one end though


----------



## editor (Oct 25, 2020)

The strangeness of the new normal






Brixton 10.45pm on a Saturday night: pubs shut, supermarkets open, October 2020


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 25, 2020)

editor said:


> The Architects for Social Housing have thankfully briefly stopped being full-on conspiracy loons and have posted something interesting and useful about these buildings
> 
> View attachment 235496
> 
> ...


that sounds really good.


> Please help by going onto Lambeth council’s website page for this planning application and registering your opposition to its proposals. Since Lambeth council has in the past erased such objections from its website (for example, against the planning application for the redevelopment of Knight’s Walk), it would be a good idea, once you have done so, to make a screen-grab or other record of your objection, and keep it for future reference.





> And if anyone has the resources to help develop ASH’s proposals for this site, please get in contact at: info@architectsforsocialhousing.co.uk.


How can we as a community support it?


----------



## Rushy (Oct 26, 2020)

Not a Vet said:


> You know what would be better would be just to block it off at one end, maybe at the White House, Brixton end. That way all local residents could access the whole road but it wouldn’t be a rat run. You would all have to enter/exit from one end though


Apparently that option was discussed with the consultees (which inclulded cycling pressure groups but no residents). I've heard it mentioned as an option by a local councilor too.

The effect for the first approx 175 addresses at that end of the road is to add a mile onto any return journey headed in the direction of Acre Lane, Brixton Road or Coldharbour Lane. All of that extra mile is straight through the middle and back down the other side of the St Matthews Estate (four passes for every return journey), which it is supposed to protect from pollution. Half of that mile is in the slow and clogged northbound traffic of Brixton Hill or Effra Road. Not to mention all the cars that will drive the length of St Matthews Road and back again to park as close as possible to the "car-free" Town Hall. There's no reciprocal saving for journeys in the other direction - it's all extra miles in the immediate vicinity of the St Matthews Triangle.

Walthamstow data suggests that LTNs don't appear to deliver a reduction of journeys by residents who live within an LTN (I think it was 1%). That does not seem all that surprising to me based on my own usage. So there is little reciprocal benefit there either.

Is that really a win?

APNR passage for most cars located in the triangle would sort that wherever the gate were placed.
(Accompanied by the council respecting the parking rules every which other residents and businesses of Brixton are forced to adhere to.)


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 26, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Its quality engineering.



What is actually going on here? I assumed it would just be a load of fancy flats.


----------



## happyshopper (Oct 26, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> What is actually going on here? I assumed it would just be a load of fancy flats.


See Project summary – London Power Tunnels


----------



## TopCat (Oct 27, 2020)

Anyone been in the reopened Prince Albert yet?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Oct 27, 2020)

Rushy said:


> A mate's bike nicked from a back garden in St Matthew's Road last night.
> 
> Rather conspicuously bright orange.
> 
> ...


nice bike, FindThatBike might help your mate, it searches the net for bikes for sale.  The police will come along if you identify it for sale, not sure that works in Brixton though, but that's the theory.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 27, 2020)

DJWrongspeed said:


> nice bike, FindThatBike might help your mate, it searches the net for bikes for sale.  The police will come along if you identify it for sale, not sure that works in Brixton though, but that's the theory.


Cheers. I've put an alert on. He's gutted.


----------



## editor (Oct 27, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Anyone been in the reopened Prince Albert yet?


It's opening on Wednesday


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2020)




----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 29, 2020)

28 October 2020: Man detained after racial abuse in Windrush Square







(Source:  brixtonblog.com)

*Allegedly spitting at 'a black' woman and making 'Hitler salutes'.*

*Happy Black History Month 2020.*​


----------



## Winot (Oct 29, 2020)

Some serious police car action outside Tesco’s Acre Lane.


----------



## northeast (Oct 29, 2020)

Yeah looks like some sort of traffic incident. Saw someone unfortunately on a stretcher hopefully they are ok.



Winot said:


> Some serious police car action outside Tesco’s Acre Lane.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 29, 2020)

Still closed off. Fella didn't look good on the ground earlier as I was passing by  👎


----------



## Petcha (Oct 30, 2020)

Hi, can someone recommend a local jeweller to fix a necklace? Maybe someone in the market?


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2020)

Great exhibition with a bit of Brixton 









						Unfinished Business – a hard hitting exhibition about women’s rights at The British Library featuring Olive Morris
					

Legendary Brixton activist Olive Morris is featured in the British Library’s powerful new exhibition, ‘Unfinished Business: The Fight for Women’s Rights.’ Covering topics fr…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Oct 31, 2020)

This was brilliant











In photos: an unexpected live jazz jam at The Junction bar, Loughborough Junction, SW9


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 1, 2020)

Read this article by Grace Blakeley. Writes on politics and economics. Mentions Brixton.

Its about the financialisation of housing/ property which started under Thatcher. Changing something that is necessary for all into a commodity/ asset to make money out of.

Bleak prospect that this governnment will help to prop up the housing sector to the detriment of the rest of the economy and the less well off.

Article debunks the myth that Thatcher unleashing the free market has led to a better system of housing.

Big winners are landlords/ property owners/ those with capital seeking to invest. Big losers are the manufacturing industry. Those subject to the ensuing gentrification in London

End of rent controls didn't help either.

For London she sees this Tory goverment trying to keep property prices up. So big corporate property owners/ investors in property ( ArchCo of Brixton Arches for example) and landlords big or small will do nicely. Whilst the future for those in private renting is insecure.

Effectively the economy in this country works for property investors. If you arent one tough luck.

And works for Banks.

QE plays big role in this. Helped to keep asset prices up.




> The money flowing into London’s real estate is likely to accelerate the processes of gentrification that have transformed the nation’s capital over the past several decades (Yee and Dennett, 2020). Communities that have occupied a particular area of the capital for many decades may find it harder to afford increasing rents, forcing many families further out of London and disrupting cultural, social and political networks. *Recent battles over landmarks like Brixton’s arches*, Elephant and Castle’s shopping centre and Seven Sisters’ Latin Village show both the damage inflicted by gentrification on many communities and their fierce resistance to it (Corporate Watch, 2019; Evans, 2018; Yeung, 2020). Gentrification has had a particularly stark impact on black, Asian and minority ethnic (BAME) communities in the UK (Barrow, 2020). Disproportionately impacted by the economic downturn and the virus itself, BAME households are likely to suffer as a result of gentrification even as the crisis ebbs.











						Financialization, real estate and COVID-19 in the UK
					

Abstract. In the UK, financialization has transformed many areas of the economy, including the housing market. The deregulation of financial markets that took p




					academic.oup.com
				




Gentrification in London is direct result of the financialisation of the economy since Thatcher. 

Hondo propsed Tower is another example.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 1, 2020)

.
missing person now found.


----------



## editor (Nov 3, 2020)

Brixton protest with the indefatigable  Streatham MP Bell Ribeiro-Addy 











						“Stop the job loss nightmare”: Streatham MP leads People Before Profit rally from Windrush Square
					

Last Saturday, Streatham MP Bell Ribeiro-Addy addressed a digital rally from outside the Ritzy cinema in Windrush Square to call on the Government to extend furlough just hours before Boris Johnson…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## TopCat (Nov 3, 2020)

So the Albert gets a whole week open then shut. Pissy luck.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 3, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> ... Gentrification in London is direct result of the financialisation of the economy since Thatcher.
> 
> Hondo propsed Tower is another example.




See also:



> _"A new book, ‘Alpha City’, surveys a metropolis ensnared by the super-rich, which shines an even brighter light on inequality today, says Ceri Radford. How did things go so horribly awry?"_



London stalling: How the capital became an empty playground for the global elite


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 4, 2020)

Heads up....


“Jimmy Cauty's poster for #brandalism's latest #HSBC campaign on a billboard near you. More details on the brandalism.ch website”


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2020)

Brixton scenes today




Shopping queues form in Brixton as the second lockdown looms – photos


----------



## xsunnysuex (Nov 6, 2020)

Has anyone lost their water supply?  I'm in Barrington Rd and there's no water at all.  Can't flush my toilet!  🙄


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2020)

xsunnysuex said:


> Has anyone lost their water supply?  I'm in Barrington Rd and there's no water at all.  Can't flush my toilet!  🙄


My cold water was on low pressure yesterday but seems OK today


----------



## editor (Nov 9, 2020)

Coming up Kwame & The Lockdown – interactive theatre about black men in the time of Covid-19, Fri 27th Nov 2020


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2020)

This bit of trendy art slapped on the wall of a private, ‘secret’ garden in a luxury development for the well-off somehow forges a link with Brixton’s character, says the developer. 









						Tailored Living Solutions hire Bowie graffiti artist to add cool to their luxury 237 Brixton Hill development
					

We’ve received a gushing email from PR firm wearespider – ‘where brave brands belong’ – extolling the news that graffiti artist Jimmy C has been hired in to splash aro…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 10, 2020)

editor said:


> This bit of trendy art slapped on the wall of a private, ‘secret’ garden in a luxury development for the well-off somehow forges a link with Brixton’s character, says the developer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



glad Jimmy C has had a chance to create something new and be paid for it.


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> glad Jimmy C has had a chance to create something new and be paid for it.


I'm glad you're glad for him. He's done very well for himself out of his Brixton connection.


----------



## Jimbeau (Nov 10, 2020)

editor said:


> This bit of trendy art slapped on the wall of a private, ‘secret’ garden in a luxury development for the well-off somehow forges a link with Brixton’s character, says the developer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jimmy C has worked to commission for years. Although he may have begun in the graffiti world, he's by no means an underground  street artist these days. This feels less to me like an exercise in hyper-gentrification than a developer of what is sadly the going rate for new-build flats trying to make an unlovely location by the South Circular feel like the heart of the cool Brixton action.

All that cringeworthy bit of copy seems to say is 'we've commissioned a mural because there are lots of murals in Brixton'.


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2020)

Jimbeau said:


> Jimmy C has worked to commission for years. Although he may have begun in the graffiti world, he's by no means an underground  street artist these days. This feels less to me like an exercise in hyper-gentrification than a developer of what is sadly the going rate for new-build flats trying to make an unlovely location by the South Circular feel like the heart of the cool Brixton action.
> 
> All that cringeworthy bit of copy seems to say is 'we've commissioned a mural because there are lots of murals in Brixton'.


I've never seen a luxury development being marketed in Brixton via a 'graffiti artist's' contribution to its secret garden before.


----------



## Jimbeau (Nov 10, 2020)

editor said:


> I've never seen a luxury development being marketed in Brixton via a 'graffiti artist's' contribution to its secret garden before.


Me neither. But then I wouldn't call it a 'luxury' development, or think that location to be 'in Brixton', or Jimmy C a 'graffiti artist' or the back yard to be a 'secret garden'.

I suppose 'mid-market new-build flats by South Circular commission muralist to decorate shared courtyard' won't attract too many eyeballs though. 😉


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2020)

Plus the artwork is fucking appalling


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2020)

Brixton feature Graham Dowdall talks about 1970s Brixton solidarity and Nico ahead of his The Great North Wood LP release


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2020)

Jimbeau said:


> Me neither. But then I wouldn't call it a 'luxury' development, or think that location to be 'in Brixton', or Jimmy C a 'graffiti artist' or the back yard to be a 'secret garden'.
> 
> I suppose 'mid-market new-build flats by South Circular commission muralist to decorate shared courtyard' won't attract too many eyeballs though. 😉


Prices _start_ at nearly half a million quid, it's located on Brixton Hill, and the interiors sure look luxurious to me, but perhaps you're living the high life. 
And I'm only using the phrases included in the press release.


----------



## Jimbeau (Nov 10, 2020)

editor said:


> Prices _start_ at nearly half a million quid, it's located on Brixton Hill, and the interiors sure look luxurious to me, but perhaps you're living the high life.
> And I'm only using the phrases included in the press release.


I'm not having a pop at you, so won't rise to the bait.

My point is that the marketing phrases you've quoted are hyperbole. It's a sad fact that the property market is such that poky flats hereabouts are half a million quid, and developers use fittings and finishes to differentiate themselves from their rivals. It doesn't make them into luxury homes - it just means that the builders have worked out that selling tiny flats with flashier decor is worth a few extra pennies out of their pockets, especially if the alternative is selling fewer larger flats with more liveable spaces at a lower spec. All fur coat and no knickers, etc.

And no-one is going to convince me that a site 50m from the junction with the South Circular, at the very point the A23 becomes dual carriageway, and that is 25 mins walk from Brixton tube, is the town centre.


----------



## editor (Nov 10, 2020)

Jimbeau said:


> I'm not having a pop at you, so won't rise to the bait.
> 
> My point is that the marketing phrases you've quoted are hyperbole. It's a sad fact that the property market is such that poky flats hereabouts are half a million quid, and developers use fittings and finishes to differentiate themselves from their rivals. It doesn't make them into luxury homes - it just means that the builders have worked out that selling tiny flats with flashier decor is worth a few extra pennies out of their pockets, especially if the alternative is selling fewer larger flats with more liveable spaces at a lower spec. All fur coat and no knickers, etc.
> 
> And no-one is going to convince me that a site 50m from the junction with the South Circular, at the very point the A23 becomes dual carriageway, and that is 25 mins walk from Brixton tube, is the town centre.


A one bedroom flat for nearly half a million quid_ is _a luxury flat to me.  


Jimbeau said:


> And no-one is going to convince me that a site 50m from the junction with the South Circular, at the very point the A23 becomes dual carriageway, and that is 25 mins walk from Brixton tube, is the town centre.


Good job no one has tired to do that. But it is on Brixton Hill.


----------



## Jimbeau (Nov 10, 2020)

editor said:


> A one bedroom flat for nearly half a million quid_ is _a luxury flat to me.


And it's an over-priced rabbit hutch to me. Expensive things are not inherently luxurious. They can just be poor value.



editor said:


> Good job no one has tired to do that. But it is on Brixton Hill.


I looked at the brochure. It sells the attractions of central Brixton very hard. And yes, it is on the Hill. It is a long road.


----------



## Nanker Phelge (Nov 10, 2020)

Tower block is a discussion point on Eddie Nestor tonight.....bbc london


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 10, 2020)

editor said:


> Plus the artwork is fucking appalling
> 
> View attachment 238179



reminds me a bit of this.....





...needs ducks 🤬


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2020)

Aren't they simply adorable? Brixton’s new Avory Smith estate agents say that there are ‘big positives to take from COVID-19’


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2020)

Excellent news Brixton’s Bookmongers book shop launches ‘click and collect’ online store


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2020)

Interesting stuff:


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 11, 2020)

editor said:


> Interesting stuff:



It's really not.


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> It's really not.


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2020)

This book looks a bit lively: 



> In London, the capital of England, low class uneducated living beings that want to abuse/attack/evict/harm/terrorize/threaten/kill human beings and remain unpunished have a solution: to join the Metropolitan Police Service and to become CRIMINALS-IN-LAW / MONSTERS IN UNIFORMS. The subject of this book is the corruption and the police brutality in the London Borough of Lambeth. The Lambeth London Borough Council owns an unsafe building in Durand Gardens where unsafe rooms are rented (e.g., the rented rooms do not have fire door closers). If anyone who pays rent in that building complains, the Metropolitan Police Service will be in charge of making the eviction in the middle of the night with no warning and with extreme brutality and violence. If any Portuguese Citizen in Little Portugal disappears or dies, have no doubt that the disappearance or death was caused by living being(s) employed by the Metropolitan Police Service. Mentioned in this book are: Alan John Davies, Alison Moore, Andrew Boff, Annie Gallop, António Horta-Osório, Blair Philip, Boris Johnson, Brendan McShane, Caroline Pidgeon, Caroline Russell, David George Buckley, David Kurten, Dominic Raab, DURAND EDUCATION TRUST, Fiona Twycross, Florence Eshalomi, FPSS LIMITED, HORIZONS LEISURE CLUB, Jacqui Dyer, Joseph Martin Casey, Julian George Geary, Kevin Daniel Patrick, LONDON HORIZONS ACCOMODATION, LONDON HORIZONS LIMITED, Mahatma Gandhi, Mark Adrian McLaughlin, Mark William Parsons, Michael Joseph Burke, Murad Qureshi, Nelson Mandela, Nicky Gavron, Paul Gadsby, Paul Scully, Peter Whittle, Philip Blair, Roger Sullivan, Sadiq Khan, Shaun Bailey, Sian Berry, Stuart Simpson, Susan Hall, Susan Mary Shaw, SWIFT INCORPORATIONS LIMITED, Tom Copley, Tom Cornwall and Victor Chinkit.







__





						CORRUPTION AND POLICE BRUTALITY IN LONDON’S LITTLE PORTUGAL: Amazon.co.uk: Geller, R.K.: 9798693116641: Books
					

Buy CORRUPTION AND POLICE BRUTALITY IN LONDON’S LITTLE PORTUGAL by Geller, R.K. (ISBN: 9798693116641) from Amazon's Book Store. Everyday low prices and free delivery on eligible orders.



					www.amazon.co.uk


----------



## nagapie (Nov 11, 2020)

I'm guessing the flower stall outside the tube is not doing business? I need to buy a decent bunch for a colleague who is leaving tomorrow after many years.


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 11, 2020)

It's been open all week


----------



## nagapie (Nov 11, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> It's been open all week


Er...good. I mean I really need the flowers. They are outdoors I guess.


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 11, 2020)

It's the safest shopping you can do!


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2020)

We're firmly in Firework Battle Royale mode around Moorlands Estate. Cops have arrived, but I saw the kids stashing their haul, so round two will be happening soon.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2020)

A rare photo of Pat from The Prince Albert in action exactly 20 years ago


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 14, 2020)

editor said:


> A rare photo of Pat from The Prince Albert in action exactly 20 years ago
> 
> 
> View attachment 238706



What a landlady she was!


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2020)

More pics here - A Thursday night out in Brixton, Nov 2000 – Prince Albert, Isobar and riot cops


----------



## TopCat (Nov 15, 2020)

Jay Rayner sticking up for Brixton








						Chishuru, London: ‘Show it some love’ – restaurant review
					

Like so many others, this new West African place in Brixton will need our support when lockdown eases. By Jay Rayner




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 15, 2020)

That's a nice review.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 15, 2020)

AverageJoe said:


> That's a nice review.


Good to know he shunned Hondo.


----------



## AverageJoe (Nov 15, 2020)

Indeed. Think he must have paid some interest to the threads on here


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 15, 2020)

I read a comment under the article that seemed to decry him having something negatively to do with the Prince Regent. Not sure what though.


----------



## editor (Nov 15, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Good to know he shunned Hondo.


Sadly, a number of 'community figures' seem to have no problem associating with, working for, and profiting from their association with Hondo.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 15, 2020)

editor said:


> Sadly, _predictably_ a number of 'community figures' seem to have no problem associating with, working for, and profiting from their association with Hondo.


ftfy.


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2020)

Good work from this Brixton-based charity The People Project’s Winter Campaign 2020 looks to raise money for the homeless


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2020)

Tonight  ‘Refugees, Islamophobia and BLM – How do we continue the Anti-Racist Fight?’ Online meeting, 7pm Tues 17th Nov 2020


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2020)

Fuck's sake 









						Lambeth Police report the seizure of an Uzi submachine gun in Appach Road, Brixton
					

An Uzi submachine gun capable of firing 600 rounds a minute has been recovered by Lambeth police after it was found in a stolen car in Brixton.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Rushy (Nov 18, 2020)

Rushy said:


> A mate's bike nicked from a back garden in St Matthew's Road last night.
> 
> Rather conspicuously bright orange.
> 
> ...



Happy ending. 

Bike was spotted for sale on ebay. 

Recovered in a sting in Brixton this morning and seller arrested. Muppet.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2020)

Rushy said:


> Happy ending.
> 
> Bike was spotted for sale on ebay.
> 
> Recovered in a sting in Brixton this morning and seller arrested. Muppet.


Excellent news.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 19, 2020)

Seemed possible that - on a slow day - connoisseurs of enormo-towers would find this essential viewing.

2 pm Sky Arts
Freeview Channel 11.
PS If you are still getting "Pick" on this channel means you missed a re-tune about 3 months back.


2:00pmThe Art of Architecture
Season 1 Episode 7/

A look at the National Museum of African American History and Culture in Washington DC, designed by British architect David Adjaye and inspired by the art and history of Africa
(Subtitles)


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2020)

Help needed: Community safe space and bicycle workshop Camberwell Subterranea launches crowdfunder after burglary


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 20, 2020)

Saw this on Twitter just now - someone has found a copy of a doco made on the squat scene in 1983 for "Squatters Aid" - they're intending to digitise it so hopefully we'll be able to see it online somewhere soon


----------



## Tron Cruise (Nov 22, 2020)




----------



## CH1 (Nov 22, 2020)

Tron Cruise said:


>



I don't recall previous Mayors being so hands-on bombastic in their public declarations.
Normally, Mayor Normal, its more like You've all done very well - along the lines of Young \Mr Grace of Grace Brothers fame.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 22, 2020)

If Mayor Normal truely did find the graffiti offensive, which would be surprising given his own tshirts and cards on display in Brixton village frequent feature strong swear words, he had a direct line to communicate this as he was in the Save Nour whatsapp group. Strange he chose to make such a public statement given he has never once spoken up against his Landlord (Hondo), or i support of any local causes or campaigns against gentrification.


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2020)

DietCokeGirl said:


> If Mayor Normal truely did find the graffiti offensive, which would be surprising given his own tshirts and cards on display in Brixton village frequent feature strong swear words, he had a direct line to communicate this as he was in the Save Nour whatsapp group. Strange he chose to make such a public statement given he has never once spoken up against his Landlord (Hondo), or i support of any local causes or campaigns against gentrification.


He's a thoroughly useless hypocrite. His own shop has cards and t-shirts with phrases like "Stupid Fucking Cunt" and "Happy Birthday Cunt", right against the window.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 22, 2020)

editor said:


> He's a thoroughly useless hypocrite. His own shop has cards and t-shirts with phrases like "Stupid Fucking Cunt" and "Happy Birthday Cunt", right against the window.


Yet he's up in arms calling one single piece of graffiti "illegal activity, trashing the community, vile behaviour and...not welcome" which seems quite over the top. His mates Hondo seem to be doing more to trash the community.


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2020)

DietCokeGirl said:


> If Mayor Normal truely did find the graffiti offensive, which would be surprising given his own tshirts and cards on display in Brixton village frequent feature strong swear words, he had a direct line to communicate this as he was in the Save Nour whatsapp group. Strange he chose to make such a public statement given he has never once spoken up against his Landlord (Hondo), or i support of any local causes or campaigns against gentrification.


He was asked several times for his opinion about the Hondo tower - and just like some other high profile Brixton locals who are normally quick to offer an opinion - the silence was overwhelming.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 22, 2020)

Small shop-owners are often against this kind of stuff. Also, he's hardly going to be railing against his landlord if he gets on with them. He's also a loyal party man.
So I guess I'm not surprised by his conduct today.


----------



## madolesance (Nov 22, 2020)

H


DietCokeGirl said:


> Yet he's up in arms calling one single piece of graffiti "illegal activity, trashing the community, vile behaviour and...not welcome" which seems quite over the top. His mates Hondo seem to be doing more to trash the community.


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 23, 2020)

Concerned about what really happens to your recycling? Bored in lockdown? What about a virtual tour of the Smugglers Way facility?   

Spotted this on the social blight that is nextdoor but it seems legit and may be of interest to some here:

Invitation to an Online Tour of the Smugglers Way Recycling Facility. Just to let you know that the WRWA Education Team continue to offer tours of the Smugglers Way Recycling Facility for adults. Currently these are online Resident Tours as opposed to our usual on-site tours. The tours consist of a short live talk by one of our Education Officers combined with video footage from the site.  There is plenty of opportunity to ask questions during and at the end of the tour.   The upcoming tours are on: Thursday, 3rd December @ 1pm or Wednesday, 9th December @ 6pm So if you are interested in knowing what happens to your recycling and rubbish once it is collected from your home, just get in touch - education@wrwa.gov.uk.


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 23, 2020)

trabuquera said:


> Concerned about what really happens to your recycling? Bored in lockdown? What about a virtual tour of the Smugglers Way facility?
> 
> Spotted this on the social blight that is nextdoor but it seems legit and may be of interest to some here:
> 
> Invitation to an Online Tour of the Smugglers Way Recycling Facility. Just to let you know that the WRWA Education Team continue to offer tours of the Smugglers Way Recycling Facility for adults. Currently these are online Resident Tours as opposed to our usual on-site tours. The tours consist of a short live talk by one of our Education Officers combined with video footage from the site.  There is plenty of opportunity to ask questions during and at the end of the tour.   The upcoming tours are on: Thursday, 3rd December @ 1pm or Wednesday, 9th December @ 6pm So if you are interested in knowing what happens to your recycling and rubbish once it is collected from your home, just get in touch - education@wrwa.gov.uk.


I went on an actual tour last year and it was fascinating! Definitely recommend the virtual one, although you might then bore the pants off your friends talking about it....


----------



## Rushy (Nov 23, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> I went on an actual tour last year and it was fascinating! Definitely recommend the virtual one, although you might then bore the pants off your friends talking about it....


Do they clarify where everything ends up? I'm quite a fastidious recycler but often hear people say it mostly gets buried abroad in the end.


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 23, 2020)

Rushy said:


> Do they clarify where everything ends up? I'm quite a fastidious recycler but often hear people say it mostly gets buried abroad in the end.


They sell it, so the very fact that someone is paying money for the 'waste' makes me think it's not being buried somewhere. However, when I asked, the couldn't tell me what happened to it. I suppose it's a bit if you pay your builder to dispose of waste, most people don't follow up to see where it actually went.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 23, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> They sell it, so the very fact that someone is paying money for the 'waste' makes me think it's not being buried somewhere. However, when I asked, the couldn't tell me what happened to it. I suppose it's a bit if you pay your builder to dispose of waste, most people don't follow up to see where it actually went.


Builders aren't generally allowed to wash their hands of it though. If they pay someone to take it and are negligent about how it's done they are still responsible, I think.

Do they sort it before selling?


----------



## CH1 (Nov 23, 2020)

trabuquera said:


> Concerned about what really happens to your recycling? Bored in lockdown? What about a virtual tour of the Smugglers Way facility?
> 
> Spotted this on the social blight that is nextdoor but it seems legit and may be of interest to some here:
> 
> Invitation to an Online Tour of the Smugglers Way Recycling Facility. Just to let you know that the WRWA Education Team continue to offer tours of the Smugglers Way Recycling Facility for adults. Currently these are online Resident Tours as opposed to our usual on-site tours. The tours consist of a short live talk by one of our Education Officers combined with video footage from the site.  There is plenty of opportunity to ask questions during and at the end of the tour.   The upcoming tours are on: Thursday, 3rd December @ 1pm or Wednesday, 9th December @ 6pm So if you are interested in knowing what happens to your recycling and rubbish once it is collected from your home, just get in touch - education@wrwa.gov.uk.


I've been on their actual real life tour. I have to report it is virtually (haha) identical to the Southwark one.

I went round this a couple of years ago on that Open London Weekend thing. There was a crertian frisson when the attractive young man assigned to stop us being run over on leaving thee premises said "You should hear what they are not telling you! We have to have random drug testing every morning when we come in - and if you are 15 minutes late you get sent home and lose a day's pay!"

I guess Veolia have imported French labour methods - from the 1780's!

PS The Southwark Combined Heat and Power is well worth a visit - this is also done on Open London Weekends - but on "opposite days" to the Recycling Centre.


----------



## trabuquera (Nov 23, 2020)

^ Interesting. The pay thing is outrageous and I think random drug testing is usually abusive, BUT is there not a legitimate safety argument for some roles - that people shouldn't be operating forklifts / tippers / crushers   when they're spangled? (however if Veolia don't do random alcohol testing as well that argument would clearly be selectively repressive nonsense, hmmm....)


----------



## CH1 (Nov 23, 2020)

trabuquera said:


> ^ Interesting. The pay thing is outrageous and I think random drug testing is usually abusive, BUT is there not a legitimate safety argument for some roles - that people shouldn't be operating forklifts / tippers / crushers   when they're spangled? (however if Veolia don't do random alcohol testing as well that argument would clearly be selectively repressive nonsense, hmmm....)


As you say work with compression equipment and drive and loading lorries etc. A lot of them are pciking stuff off moving belts. No doubt they would be alarmed to end up with fingers missing - or worse.
So yes clearly drug and alcohol testing seems like a good idea to me. They do these tests on tube drivers on the Victoria line by the way. The way some of them can down a pint in the Beehive after a heavy shift watching tube lines from Walthamstow to Brixton they may be immune  - after overnight digestion.

I don't think the young man de-briefing me mentioned alcohol testing. Maybe Veolia have a Horses for Courses policy?


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 23, 2020)

Rushy said:


> Builders aren't generally allowed to wash their hands of it though. If they pay someone to take it and are negligent about how it's done they are still responsible, I think.
> 
> Do they sort it before selling?


Yes but in this case it would be the the builder paying you to take your waste ( so maybe my example wasn't really that great). What would be the point of buying something just to dump it, you need to do something with it to recoup your purchase cost at least.
Yes waste is sorted and baled eg paper, aluminium, clear plastic, clear glass etc. The sorting process was FASCINATING!


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 23, 2020)

BusLanes said:


> Small shop-owners are often against this kind of stuff. Also, he's hardly going to be railing against his landlord if he gets on with them. He's also a loyal party man.
> So I guess I'm not surprised by his conduct today.



But given that why has he chosen to be in the Labour party?

He is loyal member of New Labour from what I have seen in his Twitter.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 24, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> But given that why has he chosen to be in the Labour party?
> 
> He is loyal member of New Labour from what I have seen in his Twitter.



Well, quite.

If you are a young man and business owner in Lambeth, cosying up to the single party state is a good idea


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 24, 2020)

Condolences to all those affected by the fatal stabbing of 27-year-old *Terrell Davis* (also known as TM1way) "by an old friend" shortly before 6.00 p.m. in Ramillies Close (near Brixton Windmill) on Sunday 22 November 2020 "while taking some shopping to his grandmother".








*The Late Terrell Davis *

*Anyone with information can contact the police on 101, quoting CAD 5428 or Crimestoppers anonymously on 0800 555 111.*​


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2020)

DietCokeGirl said:


> If Mayor Normal truely did find the graffiti offensive, which would be surprising given his own tshirts and cards on display in Brixton village frequent feature strong swear words, he had a direct line to communicate this as he was in the Save Nour whatsapp group. Strange he chose to make such a public statement given he has never once spoken up against his Landlord (Hondo), or i support of any local causes or campaigns against gentrification.


Well, this is embarassing


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 24, 2020)

Might get that printed on a T-shirt.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 24, 2020)

I quite like the last sentence for a t-shirt


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 24, 2020)

Thing about Cllr Normal is that its all very amusing. But thing is he is example of the people who make it through the strict vetting of candidates that the Progress run Lambeth Labour make peope go through.

But he has status of a Cllr supposedly representiing the working class. Getting allowances to do so.

To me this is not funny. I get sick of the One Party right wing Labour state I live in.

He had no opinion on Hondo Towers.

Looking at his twitter he reposts Progress tweets, hates Corbyn and tries to criticise the Stop the Tower/ Save Nour campaign.

Completely on the Right of the party.

He reckons he is pro business unlike the Stop the Tower/ Nour campaign. He really dislikes any criticism of Pop.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2020)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Might get that printed on a T-shirt.


If you put a picture of a massive cock on it, or add loads of swear words, he'll probably stock it in his shop.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 24, 2020)

Strange that his decleration of interests doesnt mention his commerical tenancy / buissness operation in Brixton Village? I dont profess to be an expert on these things so could be a perfectly valid reason why (and its hardly an under the radar operation, branded with his name in huge letters) but was surprised its not listed there.








						Register of interests for Councillor Philip Normal | Lambeth Council
					






					moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 24, 2020)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Strange that his decleration of interests doesnt mention his commerical tenancy / buissness operation in Brixton Village? I dont profess to be an expert on these things so could be a perfectly valid reason why (and its hardly an under the radar operation, branded with his name in huge letters) but was surprised its not listed there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I notice he says he is member of Progress. Under 11:



> Membership: bodies whose principal purposes include the influence of public opinion or policy



Automatic seat in Lambeth Labour group for that one.


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 25, 2020)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Strange that his decleration of interests doesnt mention his commerical tenancy / buissness operation in Brixton Village? I dont profess to be an expert on these things so could be a perfectly valid reason why (and its hardly an under the radar operation, branded with his name in huge letters) but was surprised its not listed there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Companies House has only one defunct (resigned) directorship for him.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2020)

£50k a year. For an underground bog








						Brixton Windrush Square toilets on the market for ‘offers in excess of £50,000 per annum’
					

Despite Brixton crying out for more toilet facilities, it’s been a long time since the subterranean public conveniences in Windrush Square have been in use. Opened in 1929, the spacious under…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 25, 2020)

editor said:


> £50k a year. For an underground bog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know of three businesses who are interested. 
also a charity wanting to help and train people to get into work. I’d assume a coffee type set up like they have in Clapham Common station.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 25, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> Yes but in this case it would be the the builder paying you to take your waste ( so maybe my example wasn't really that great). What would be the point of buying something just to dump it, you need to do something with it to recoup your purchase cost at least.
> Yes waste is sorted and baled eg paper, aluminium, clear plastic, clear glass etc. The sorting process was FASCINATING!


Yes - maybe it is that straightforward. I can't help thinking of grant scams like the DUP heating farmyard barns. And Tony Soprano's waste management business.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 25, 2020)

editor said:


> £50k a year. For an underground bog
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A grand a week to rent that space is stupid.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> I know of three businesses who are interested.
> also a charity wanting to help and train people to get into work. I’d assume a coffee type set up like they have in Clapham Common station.


It's entirely underground with no windows, and they'd presumably have to build additional fire escapes for both toilets if they wanted people to sit inside. As it's in a public square, that might be difficult, as would building any additional above ground structures.

I'm impressed that you say a charity can afford £1,000 a week rent for such a small floorspace although I'd seriously question  if that was the best use of their limited financial resources. And who would want to be trained in an underground space with no natural light?


----------



## TopCat (Nov 25, 2020)

editor said:


> It's entirely underground with no windows, and they'd presumably have to build additional fire escapes for both toilets if they wanted people to sit inside. As it's in a public square, that might be difficult, as would building any additional above ground structures.
> 
> I'm impressed that you say a charity can afford £1,000 a week rent for such a small floorspace although I'd seriously question  if that was the best use of their limited financial resources. And who would want to be trained in an underground space with no natural light?


It could be good for growing weed in. I cant see any other use, even at 20% of that rent succeeding. The initial construction costs would be outrageous.  
Is it known what status the former loos would have? A3 and a bog standard burger joint?


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 25, 2020)

As with most commercial rents especially post C-19 this will be negotiable. 
Just like the empty cafe by Clapham Common skate park which has the rent asking decrease.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> As with most commercial rents especially post C-19 this will be negotiable.
> Just like the empty cafe by Clapham Common skate park which has the rent asking decrease.


This has only just gone on the market and it clearly says that they're looking for a rent *"in excess"* of £50,000 per annum.

I'm still surprised why this charity you say you know would even be considering something so wildly expensive. It's not like the space is ready to move into, or it's even particularly suitable for training.

What do the other three businesses you say are interested in the underground loos do? It's really quite an awful space for the price and unless they have an overwhelming need to be right in the middle of a public space in the heart of Brixton, I can't see why anyone would want to commit to such a pricey, dingy and space-limited venture.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 25, 2020)

There are two stairs, so that would probably go a long way to allowing suitable escape.
Perhaps they'll be allowed skylights. Weren't there glass blocks before? I can't remember.
Agree it would probably be expensive to build.

Someone lives in this similar style one in Crystal Palace Completed!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 25, 2020)

The similiar underground ex-public loos in Kentish Town are now a cocktail bar....and as mentioned the former toilets in Clapham are now a pizza place. While I know that they'll have been gutted and refitted, I cant get my head around wanting to eat and drink in those places. Shame the site cant be used for something useful like.....some public toilets, staffed and maintained from the BID levy.


----------



## Tron Cruise (Nov 25, 2020)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Might get that printed on a T-shirt.





DietCokeGirl said:


> Might get that printed on a T-shirt.


----------



## Tron Cruise (Nov 25, 2020)

I'm not on Twitter but it would be a real shame if this ended up with Mr Normal.


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 25, 2020)

editor said:


> This has only just gone on the market and it clearly says that they're looking for a rent *"in excess"* of £50,000 per annum.
> 
> I'm still surprised why this charity you say you know would even be considering something so wildly expensive. It's not like the space is ready to move into, or it's even particularly suitable for training.
> 
> What do the other three businesses you say are interested in the underground loos do? It's really quite an awful space for the price and unless they have an overwhelming need to be right in the middle of a public space in the heart of Brixton, I can't see why anyone would want to commit to such a pricey, dingy and space-limited venture.


Food and beverage


----------



## Ryan2468 (Nov 25, 2020)

editor said:


> £50k a year. For an underground bog
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think it's such a shame what has happened to these former public amenities. You see them all over the place, there are some in West Norwood on Robson Road, High Holborn too.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> Food and beverage


Like Brixton needs another no-doubt expensive bar...


----------



## Jimbeau (Nov 25, 2020)

DietCokeGirl said:


> The similiar underground ex-public loos in Kentish Town are now a cocktail bar....and as mentioned the former toilets in Clapham are now a pizza place. While I know that they'll have been gutted and refitted, I cant get my head around wanting to eat and drink in those places. Shame the site cant be used for something useful like.....some public toilets, staffed and maintained from the BID levy.


I think the cocktail bar conversion is a bit of a thing. I can think of another on Aldwych by the Lyceum, and there's one on the corner of Grange Rd/Tower Bridge Road in Bermondsey too. I've also been in the one at Kennington Cross a couple of times when it was used for art installations. No doubt there are good few more scattered about. I tend to think of them as motifs in London's weird semi-secret streetscape - places I notice from time to time but rarely get to enter. A bit like those green cabmen's shelters.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2020)

Statement from the Women’s Equality Party Lambeth - Anti-Street Harassment Campaign by Lambeth Women’s Equality Party


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 25, 2020)

Jimbeau said:


> I think the cocktail bar conversion is a bit of a thing. I can think of another on Aldwych by the Lyceum, and there's one on the corner of Grange Rd/Tower Bridge Road in Bermondsey too. I've also been in the one at Kennington Cross a couple of times when it was used for art installations. No doubt there are good few more scattered about. I tend to think of them as motifs in London's weird semi-secret streetscape - places I notice from time to time but rarely get to enter. A bit like those green cabmen's shelters.



They are certainly a thing, but i think most people would prefer they were somewhere to take a piss when you needed, as they were designed for, not for folk to sip £10 cocktails and think its the epitome of cool because they read about it in Time Out.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 25, 2020)

While it would not be a bad thing to have more public toilets about, these victorian underground ones are not really ideal for 21st century use, the most obvious problem being accessibility.


----------



## Jimbeau (Nov 25, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> They are certainly a thing, but i think most people would prefer they were somewhere to take a piss when you needed, as they were designed for, not for folk to sip £10 cocktails and think its the epitome of cool because they read about it in Time Out.


For sure. I’m merely mentioning that there are a good few about - something I hadn’t really considered until I thought about it today.


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 25, 2020)

editor said:


> Like Brixton needs another no-doubt expensive bar...


be a gap in the market now your mates at Antic are going to the wall. 😂😂


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2020)

Mr paulee said:


> be a gap in the market now your mates at Antic are going to the wall. 😂😂


They're really not 'my mates,' so I've no idea why you're saying that or even bringing it up.

FYI: all their Brixton pubs are staying open, as far as I know, so there is no 'gap in the market.'


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 25, 2020)

Jimbeau said:


> I think the cocktail bar conversion is a bit of a thing. I can think of another on Aldwych by the Lyceum, and there's one on the corner of Grange Rd/Tower Bridge Road in Bermondsey too. I've also been in the one at Kennington Cross a couple of times when it was used for art installations. No doubt there are good few more scattered about. I tend to think of them as motifs in London's weird semi-secret streetscape - places I notice from time to time but rarely get to enter. A bit like those green cabmen's shelters.



As I work around West End and City I used to use the public toilet at Aldwych.

Most of these toilets were from Victorian era. 

Says something about this country that public toilets are now considered to waste of space. Better to rent them out

What also gets me is the the City of London now charge people to use public toilets. The most wealthy area in UK.

Its the Thatcherite mentality. Why should the people get this for free.

Though most rail stations have now reverted to free toilets.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 26, 2020)

I don't think the original victorian ones were free. Hence spending a penny.


----------



## editor (Nov 26, 2020)

Lovely





















						In photos: Guerrilla knitting delivers positive messages in Slade Gardens, Brixton
					

Seen in Slade Gardens off Brixton Road were these colourful knitted pieces offering a positive message to passers-by. Here’s 18 photos of the artworks which can be seen affixed to the fence b…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## theboris (Nov 26, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> As I work around West End and City I used to use the public toilet at Aldwych.
> 
> Most of these toilets were from Victorian era.
> 
> ...


The unstated reason station toilets used to charge for entry was a misguided attempt to ward off junkies and tramps


----------



## Rushy (Nov 26, 2020)

Rushy said:


> Happy ending.
> 
> Bike was spotted for sale on ebay.
> 
> Recovered in a sting in Brixton this morning and seller arrested. Muppet.



As it turns out, works (or more likely worked) at a local bike shop and had other stolen bike and equipment at home.


editor said:


> Lovely
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Herne Hill has its own slightly less cheery versions.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 26, 2020)

On Philip Normal our Mayor. 



The Progress supporting Mayor loves Starmer. 

I feel sorry for those Labour prty members who thought Starmer would unite the party.

Right wingers like Philip were right to support him.


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2020)

Yo ho ho etc



















						In photos: Christmas lights go up in Brixton Village, Nov 2020
					

The folks at Brixton Village have yanked their festive lights out of storage for another year, given them a dust down and hoisted them up around the avenues. The Christmas tree has yet to arrive, b…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## TopCat (Nov 28, 2020)

Is the Albert planning on opening next week?


----------



## happyshopper (Nov 28, 2020)

Does Lambeth really have the top parks in London?

See here for report from Parks for London.

What do urbanites think?


----------



## editor (Nov 28, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Is the Albert planning on opening next week?


Yes, selling chips and tacos.


----------



## Leighsw2 (Nov 28, 2020)

theboris said:


> The unstated reason station toilets used to charge for entry was a misguided attempt to ward off junkies and tramps


Actually, the classic Victorian underground toilets made excellent 'cottages' - the unstated reason most were closed during the moral panic of the 1980s.


----------



## Leighsw2 (Nov 28, 2020)

Not sure if the Rushcroft Road one ever functioned as a cottage, though its proximity to the Prince of Wales back in the day must have made it something of a 'destination'.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 28, 2020)

editor said:


> Yes, selling chips and tacos.



It will be bizarre seeing people eating food in the Albert.


----------



## northeast (Nov 29, 2020)

Anyone know what the plan is for the LTN's, most of them around the Ferndale Ward seem to have been damaged and not repaired. All the signs pulled down and the camera's wrecked. If the council are not prepared to maintain them think they should admit defeat and remove them, left as they are is just confusing for drivers and dangerous for cyclist and pedestrians.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 29, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> It will be bizarre seeing people eating food in the Albert.


It's one thing (and an unusual thing) to have food served in the Albert. 
It's quite another for their food to be compulsory. Scary.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 29, 2020)

northeast said:


> Anyone know what the plan is for the LTN's, most of them around the Ferndale Ward seem to have been damaged and not repaired. All the signs pulled down and the camera's wrecked. If the council are not prepared to maintain them think they should admit defeat and remove them, left as they are is just confusing for drivers and dangerous for cyclist and pedestrians.



The lack of enforcement is definitely creating dangerous situations. Even where planters are intact and in place (St Matthews / Railton) pedestrians and cyclists are assuming they are in car free areas whilst, presumably the naturally less conscientious drivers on our roads, still drive through, often at speed. It seems extremely naïve of the council to have left the few cameras they have installed quite so vulnerable. People should not be vandalising them - but it only takes one person. There are good reasons why CCTV is usually well out of reach. It is wrong if someone steals my bike - nevertheless I don't leave it in the street because I know that it is likely that someone will. If I do leave it out where someone can help themselves, I do not deserve a whole lot of sympathy. In their self righteous haste the council have been totally reckless with our money. If they were paying for the cameras out of their own pockets they would quite rightly be lying awake at night worrying. Sadly they don't seem to take any responsibility at all.


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2020)

I couldn't work out why this old article was suddenly picking up 8,000 page views in two days.

It looks like this is why and it's very powerful stuff indeed as Afawah accuses Vincent (Rat) Atkins of being a long term predator.





His response


----------



## CH1 (Nov 29, 2020)

editor said:


> I couldn't work out why this old article was suddenly picking up 8,000 page views in two days.
> 
> It looks like this is why and it's very powerful stuff indeed as Afawah accuses Vincent (Rat) Atkins of being a long term predator.
> 
> ...



I'm amazed - and confused.
Is this connected with




as detailed in  your post Atlantic Road: Peggy's Cafe + Vincent Atkins ?

Atkins may have been a large family with several businesses actually.
South London Hi-Fi running one shop on Brixton Hill and one on Coldharour Lane for example.
They were also owners and landlords of the Angell Pub before it was auctioned off and turned into a Lexadon Sour Dough Pizza residential complex.
Of course the South London Hi FI and Angell pub Atkins family may be totally unconnected with Vincent of the shop in Atlantic Road/Railton Road.
I can vouch that Ricky who was running South London Hi Fi in Coldharbour was also running the Angel.
Except he spent a lot of time in the betting shop.

Not that I am offering an opinion on that Afawa's Youtube rant. By putting the video up you are helping her attain her wish to go viral I expect.

Do you know Afawah? Or Vincent Atkins?


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Do you know Afawah? Or Vincent Atkins?


I don't know either of them, although I was aware of Atkins less than savoury reputation. I posted up videos showing both sides of the debate, but if what she says is true then  that is deeply disturbing.

She didn't post up the videos to go 'viral', by the way.


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 29, 2020)

The shop pictured above became the Black and White cafe. BLACK & WHITE CAFE, London - Restaurant Reviews, Photos & Phone Number - Tripadvisor When the Brixton Pound Cafe was open, Vincent would park his Range Rover outside the Black and White and hold court. He never seemed to get any parking tickets.


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 29, 2020)

editor said:


> I don't know either of them, although I was aware of Atkins less than savoury reputation. I posted up videos showing both sides of the debate, but if what she says is true then  that is deeply disturbing.
> 
> She didn't post up the videos to go 'viral', by the way.



She says at the start of the video that she wants it to go viral. 15 seconds in.


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2020)

David Clapson said:


> She says at the start of the video that she wants it to go viral. 15 seconds in.


Ah yes, you're right. I watched them both through and they're quite long so I forgot! If she is right in what she says and she has the evidence - as she claims - to back it up, let's hope the women/girls get justice.


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 29, 2020)

She seems to be abroad...maybe she has to be, to be safe. As far as evidence goes, Atkins does have an awful lot of children. I wonder whether their mothers will say anything. It would be scary to speak out against someone who used to have so much muscle at his beck and call.


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 29, 2020)

According to this  he's had a heart attack and is in hospital:


----------



## IC3D (Nov 29, 2020)

Fuck this guy. Hopefully he'll do some time if people come forward.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 29, 2020)

On a lighter note - ? - just catching the end of the Small Axe play on BBC One about Leroy Logan.
I have to confess having caroused with Leroy Logan, in company with various dissidents from the Community/Police Consultative Group for Lambeth - in the Beehive.

John Boyega seemed quite powerful in the TV part - but at the time I met Leroy in the Beehive he looked more like his Dad in the film, but with much less hair.

Shame Boris abolished the group - it was an opportunity to meet all sides on policing arguments.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 29, 2020)

Then (Saturday 15 May 1999):

_"Lee Jasper, director of the 1990 Trust, said: "They (the Metropolitan Police) need to *stop making alliances with unregistered informants and criminals*, who are giving them the runaround, and build alliances with the communities who can give them real information." He added: "The stereotypical view of the police is that the black community is soft on drugs but we actually think the police are soft on drug-dealers."_

Now (Sunday 29 November 2020): 






​


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 30, 2020)

GarveyLives said:


> Condolences to all those affected by the fatal stabbing of 27-year-old *Terrell Davis* (also known as TM1way) "by an old friend" shortly before 6.00 p.m. in Ramillies Close (near Brixton Windmill) on Sunday 22 November 2020 "while taking some shopping to his grandmother".
> 
> 
> 
> ...




21-year old *Tyrece Fuller* from Kennington has now been charged with the murder of *Terrell Davis* and will appear in custody before  Bromley Magistrates' Court later today.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 30, 2020)

Anyone know where this is For sale: this striking skinny house in Brixton packs in maximalist interiors and space-saving ideas ?
It got ½ a page of coverage in the Evening Standard on Thursday - but not enough clout to appear as an online article.
I wondered if the house is round the Morrish Road area, but judging by a walk-around on Googel maps, that's not it.

The place pops up from time to time since 2015 in property pages - as does a similar "narrow house" on Champion Hill SE5.


----------



## T & P (Nov 30, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Anyone know where this is For sale: this striking skinny house in Brixton packs in maximalist interiors and space-saving ideas ?
> It got ½ a page of coverage in the Evening Standard on Thursday - but not enough clout to appear as an online article.
> I wondered if the house is round the Morrish Road area, but judging by a walk-around on Googel maps, that's not it.
> 
> The place pops up from time to time since 2015 in property pages - as does a similar "narrow house" on Champion Hill SE5.


TBF some of the interior features are stunning, in particular the staircase.

Having said that, it doesn't look robust enough to withstand the weight of, say, two adults carrying a piece of furniture upstairs. Or just one adult carrying nothing, for that matter


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 30, 2020)

CH1 said:


> Anyone know where this is For sale: this striking skinny house in Brixton packs in maximalist interiors and space-saving ideas ?


Merredene Street - hidden away off east side of Brixton Hill in that enclave that includes Archbishop's Place and the former King of Sardinia pub.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Nov 30, 2020)

lang rabbie said:


> Merredene Street - hidden away off east side of Brixton Hill in that enclave that includes Archbishop's Place and the former King of Sardinia pub.



I’ve nosied in there quite a few times when I lived in Archbishops Place. Nicely designed but it does look teeny tiny irl though..


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2020)

Only one artists signed up so far but it's a nice idea








						Brixton Digital - A Xmas Art Trail for 2020
					






					brixtondigital.com


----------



## alex_ (Nov 30, 2020)

T & P said:


> TBF some of the interior features are stunning, in particular the staircase.
> 
> Having said that, it doesn't look robust enough to withstand the weight of, say, two adults carrying a piece of furniture upstairs. Or just one adult carrying nothing, for that matter



“The new staircase was created in three sections off-site, made from mild steel”


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 30, 2020)

And it was fixed to steel plates buried in the wall.


----------



## T & P (Nov 30, 2020)

The exposed outer edges of the staircase are also an accident waiting to happen. Never mind children, one trip at the wrong place towards them and you could give yourself a pirate-style face slash.

I guess the fact that it was professionally designed and installed by people who do interior design for a living must mean that it is legal to have stairs without any kind of railings or safeguards? I’d have thought in a country as safety conscious as this that would be a no-no...


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 4, 2020)

Tuned into the Brixton Project meeting - anyone else in? Bill from Brixton Society is an absolute star.


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2020)

I like this tree 









						A Christmas Tree for Brixton’s Windrush Square – in photos
					

It’s been a while since Windrush Square had its own Christmas Tree and were pleased to see this simple affair appearing recently. Unlike the tree that appears every year by Morleys, this one …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## teuchter (Dec 4, 2020)

T & P said:


> The exposed outer edges of the staircase are also an accident waiting to happen. Never mind children, one trip at the wrong place towards them and you could give yourself a pirate-style face slash.
> 
> I guess the fact that it was professionally designed and installed by people who do interior design for a living must mean that it is legal to have stairs without any kind of railings or safeguards? I’d have thought in a country as safety conscious as this that would be a no-no...



The stairway would not comply with building regulations.

It's not unknown for stairs to be built with a handrail to satisfy the building inspector, and then the handrail later removed.

Quite what the legal status of that situation is, when it's a private home, I've never been entirely clear. The building regulations regulate what you can and can't build... they are not really concerned with what happens once a building is occupied. In a public building or rented home, then obviously the owner has a responsibility to make sure the building is safe, and they'd have a hard time arguing that a staircase that would not comply with building regulations is "safe".

But if it's someone's private home? The decision to remove the handrail is taken by the same people who are going to hurt themselves if they fall as a result. I suppose it would get more complicated if a visitor injured themselves.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 4, 2020)

editor said:


> I like this tree
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice one. So much more attractive than the Tunstall Road affair opposite the tube which usually looks like it has only narrowly survived a riot.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 4, 2020)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Tuned into the Brixton Project meeting - anyone else in? Bill from Brixton Society is an absolute star.



I will listen to the recording at some point.

Its people like Bill, Vivienne and Alan who for years unsung have worked hard to defend Brixton.

Its why I have remained a member.


----------



## thismoment (Dec 4, 2020)

editor said:


> I like this tree
> 
> 
> 
> ...



it is a nice tree
just wondering to myself outdoor Christmas trees have always had some sort of fencing around them? It’s something I’ve noticed the past few years but doesn’t seem to me like it’s always been the case, unless I just never paid that much attention to it


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2020)

Winter Market on Sunday Friends of Windmill Gardens host a Winter Market and Festive Bake in Brixton on Sunday, 13th Dec 2020


----------



## teuchter (Dec 7, 2020)

thismoment said:


> it is a nice tree
> just wondering to myself outdoor Christmas trees have always had some sort of fencing around them? It’s something I’ve noticed the past few years but doesn’t seem to me like it’s always been the case, unless I just never paid that much attention to it


You really have not been paying much attention if the last decade or two of annual discussion of fencing around christmas trees has passed you by.


----------



## thismoment (Dec 7, 2020)

teuchter said:


> You really have not been paying much attention if the last decade or two of annual discussion of fencing around christmas trees has passed you by.



the concentration span just isn’t what it once was . Might try out dodgy looking fencing on mine (if I ever get round to putting it up) and see if the child ignores it


----------



## Ms T (Dec 8, 2020)




----------



## editor (Dec 8, 2020)

Ms T said:


> View attachment 242298


That's fantastic. And they're playing my estate too!


----------



## Ms T (Dec 8, 2020)

We're planning on going to the Moorlands one.


----------



## Smick (Dec 8, 2020)

I love the poster!


----------



## northeast (Dec 9, 2020)

Looks like Lidl on acre lane will be opening on 17th of December.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 9, 2020)

northeast said:


> Looks like Lidl on acre lane will be opening on 17th of December.



Was wondering if they were ahead of schedule, as the lights are very much on and i think i can see some stock on shelves.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 9, 2020)

northeast said:


> Looks like Lidl on acre lane will be opening on 17th of December.


Is that confirmed?


----------



## northeast (Dec 10, 2020)

Ms T said:


> Is that confirmed?



I'd say so


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 10, 2020)

Glad to see that - walking all the way from stockwell Lidl with a heavy shopping trolley was a real drag. Hope the distancing  and mask wearing rules in there are improved since my last visit.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 10, 2020)

I only went to the Stockwell Lidl once - that was enough.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Dec 11, 2020)

from where I’m standing
					

Empathy Museum presents: From Where I’m Standing – Audio Stories and Portraits from 2020




					fromwhereiamstanding.empathymuseum.com
				




This interesting - an art project about empathy in the time of COVID. It currently has a physical manifestation in Dalberg Road.

_"This project celebrates a group of 34 extraordinary people, ranging from a midwife and a supermarket worker to an undertaker and an anaesthetist. Each of these storytellers shares their wisdom, kindness, hopes and fears in this unique portrait of life during the pandemic."_


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2020)

Great stuff









						Brixton’s Southwyck Pantry offers healthy, affordable food: Saturday 12th and 19th Dec 2020
					

The Healthy Living Platform will be opening up the Southwyck Pantry, today (Saturday 12th December), and next week (Sat19th Dec). They will be open from 11am to 3pm. Visitors can pick up 20 items f…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2020)

Ms T said:


> I only went to the Stockwell Lidl once - that was enough.


The Camberwell one is pretty good.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 12, 2020)

My fav pub's menu is hilarious.  Chips, cheesy chips or nachos. No napkin fork or salt available.  Designed so a plate, almost full remained on every table all night. 
Great to see everyone though.


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2020)

TopCat said:


> My fav pub's menu is hilarious.  Chips, cheesy chips or nachos. No napkin fork or salt available.  Designed so a plate, almost full remained on every table all night.
> Great to see everyone though.


No vinegar or ketchup either   

Compared to some pubs I've visited recently, they're actually making a much bigger effort than most!


----------



## TopCat (Dec 12, 2020)

editor said:


> No vinegar or ketchup either
> 
> Compared to some pubs I've visited recently, they're actually making a much bigger effort than most!


The loos are great. A lock that works! No flooding! Hot water! 
So nice to have been back. 9 month absence.


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2020)

TopCat said:


> The loos are great. A lock that works! No flooding! Hot water!
> So nice to have been back. 9 month absence.


I fucking love pubs. And it's going to really hurt not being able to share the drinking fun with any DJ gigs this Christmas, both financially and for the health of my noggin. 

NYE is going to be very strange. I imagine my estate will ring out to private parties all night.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 12, 2020)

see the grinches at the council are at it again:



> Today by Gerlinde Gniewosz, Organiser
> Lambeth Council, its property development company Homes for Lambeth and its advisors Savills, appear to have concurred that Christmas time is the perfect time to consult the residents of Cressingham Gardens and the wider community. Demolition and destruction of people’s homes full of memories are just the things that every person wants to talk about (not) over Christmas dinner. And yet, to make it truly jolly, Lambeth council has decided to double down on this tactic and to do TWO consultations in parallel that relate to Cressingham Gardens and the council’s intended destruction of the community.
> 
> The first consultation is a planning application for the demolition of Ropers Walk, the purported first phase of the council demolition plans. How many phases there will be, we don’t know, because the council seems to think it makes full sense to move ahead without even putting the master plan in place first.
> ...



from:








						Save Cressingham Gardens  , organized by Gerlinde Gniewosz
					

Residents of the Cressingham Gardens council estate on Brockwell Park are facing the loss… Gerlinde Gniewosz needs your support for Save Cressingham Gardens



					www.gofundme.com


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 12, 2020)

Lovely concert from the Brixton Chamber Orchestra at Stockwell hall of fame. Try and see them  if theyre playing near you.


----------



## Smick (Dec 13, 2020)

editor said:


> I fucking love pubs. And it's going to really hurt not being able to share the drinking fun with any DJ gigs this Christmas, both financially and for the health of my noggin.
> 
> NYE is going to be very strange. I imagine my estate will ring out to private parties all night.


I managed to get a single pint in the White Horse on Friday evening. No scotch egg, no booking. Just a pint of Guinness. Just me on my own. Twenty five minutes in and out.
Really sound girl doing the bookings at the door.
There was the smell and the sound of pub. I did the Guardian crossword on my phone. It was fucking beautiful.


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2020)

So who wants a big Christmas tree? The Railway has two big trees that they need to get rid of because they've been forced to close. Call them on 02086744101


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 16, 2020)

I've just realised that this thread started on 24 December 2019. Does that mean that we've been in winter since then? Did editor have a premonition about the year to come ??


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 16, 2020)

I got to the Albert about half 6 last night and almost every pump, bar the Guinness and the craft Beaverton muck, had already been drunk dry. It was a full house and the normal rules that had plagued the place since reopening had rather gone out the window. No one was complaining. 

Thanks to the manager who sold me a 5 litre keg of Paulaner German lager (scanning through the till at £30) for £2.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 16, 2020)

sparkybird said:


> I've just realised that this thread started on 24 December 2019. Does that mean that we've been in winter since then? Did editor have a premonition about the year to come ??


I have wondered the same myself......



editor said:


> Similar to this, no?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



....posted 28/12/2019.


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2020)

cuppa tee said:


> I have wondered the same myself......
> 
> 
> 
> ....posted 28/12/2019.




*rubs glass orb
*oooer

Prediction: Things are going to be fucking shit until after my birthday in April 2021.


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2020)

Sadly, all shows now POSTPONED POSTPONED – Brixton Chamber Orchestra free outdoor Christmas shows in local council estates


----------



## Smick (Dec 17, 2020)

I went to the new Lidl today. It’s lovely and bright, all the shelves full. 

It’s all the same produce and prices you get in a normal Lidl so not amazingly special, but good to see it open all the same.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 18, 2020)

Very glad its back. I feel as if the self service tills have cunningly been put in a corner with obstacles to stop people trying to go through them with entire trolley loads and holding those who only have a few bits up for 15 minutes, as was the case with the previous incarnation. The member of staff in charge of them is a lot less flustered and overworked too.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 18, 2020)

I like a traditional small hand basket - not a wheeled plastic monster which forces you to play dodgems with other customers trying to pass on the newly narrowed aisles.
The new queuing arrangement in the self service area won't solve their problem with people doing a runner by sending the checker/validator to change an item, but it may stop checkout queues stretching to the back of dairy at very busy times.

I was hoping for some demerara sugar, which disappeared from Camberwell Lidl weeks ago. There is a shelf space and price tag but no demerara sugar in the new Acre Lane superstore. I can only assume demerara sugar from Guyana is one of the commodities which has been off-loaded in Rotterdam due to a traffic jam at the Felixstowe container ports.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 18, 2020)

Agreed, the big baskets on wheels which are now your only option, are a pain in the arse. Although, they are quite nifty to whip around the corners of the new narrow aisles.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 19, 2020)

CH1 said:


> I like a traditional small hand basket - not a wheeled plastic monster which forces you to play dodgems with other customers trying to pass on the newly narrowed aisles.
> The new queuing arrangement in the self service area won't solve their problem with people doing a runner by sending the checker/validator to change an item, but it may stop checkout queues stretching to the back of dairy at very busy times.
> 
> I was hoping for some demerara sugar, which disappeared from Camberwell Lidl weeks ago. There is a shelf space and price tag but no demerara sugar in the new Acre Lane superstore. I can only assume demerara sugar from Guyana is one of the commodities which has been off-loaded in Rotterdam due to a traffic jam at the Felixstowe container ports.


All sugar will be extracted from beets post brexit.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2020)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Agreed, the big baskets on wheels which are now your only option, are a pain in the arse. Although, they are quite nifty to whip around the corners of the new narrow aisles.


It can be momentarily  satisfying when you accomplish a deft corner manoeuvre though.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 19, 2020)

TopCat said:


> All sugar will be extracted from beets post brexit.


I don't think that is so necessarily. Theoretically imported sugar from the Caribbean and Mauritius ought to be cheaper, due to no import tariff, although Reuters claim this will largely benefit Brazil








						Breaking International News & Views
					






					uk.reuters.com
				




For a note on EU tariffs see here: Tariffs on sugars explained - Ragus

This article in The Grocer posits a situation under no deal where sugar beet producers become uneconomic - the opposite of what you are suggesting.








						Does new UK tariff policy mean cheaper sugar?
					

The UK's new tariff policy is due to come into effect on 1 January, here's what it means for the sugar industry




					www.thegrocer.co.uk
				




I hasten to say that I do like Demerara sugar in my coffee - but this doesn't extend to Brexit, or the demise of the UK sugar beet industry. I had a pleasant Christmas 1973  working in the British Sugar Corporation factory in Bury St Edmunds - saving for a gap year trip to India.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2020)

Soon to vanish: Valencia Place arches 






























						Valentia Place arches, Brixton – old school arts and businesses likely to be swept away by Hondo’s ambitions
					

While much of Brixton’s traditional arts/small business spaces have either been swept away or gentrified via rent rises, small pockets still survive in the arches underneath the elevated rail…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 19, 2020)

I was trying to book swimming at the Rec and could not.

Looked up and what is Tier 4?









						Coronavirus: What you need to know
					

We must act to control further spread of the coronavirus, here is what you need to know.




					www.london.gov.uk
				




This passed me by. 

Was it decided today?

I think swimming pool may be closed again.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 19, 2020)

Announced at 4.Tier 4 is basically full lockdown


----------



## coldwaterswim (Dec 19, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I was trying to book swimming at the Rec and could not.
> 
> Looked up and what is Tier 4?
> 
> ...



Indoor pools are closed 😭 outdoor pools can remain open


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Dec 19, 2020)

Yup, tier 4 was announced this afternoon, comes in at midnight tonight.

(Least of your worries, but yes, indoor pools & gyms are closed, but outdoor pools are allowed to stay open, and both Charlton Lido & London Fields Lido - which are outdoors but heated - have tweeted they will stay open.

I expect Brockwell & Tooting (both unheated) will also be open, though not confirmed yet)


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 19, 2020)

Ms T said:


> Announced at 4.Tier 4 is basically full lockdown



It's not quite - lido open, tennis courts and other outdoor courts/sports (ie golf) open, kids' sports still allowed.  These things make quite a big difference to quite a lot of people.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 19, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> I was trying to book swimming at the Rec and could not.
> 
> Looked up and what is Tier 4?
> 
> ...


Definitely - it's on the list.
Should've had a hair cut this week. Looks like it may be some time before they reopen.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 19, 2020)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Yup, tier 4 was announced this afternoon, comes in at midnight tonight.
> 
> (Least of your worries, but yes, indoor pools & gyms are closed, outdoor pools are allowed to stay open, and both Charlton Lido & London Fields Lido - which are outdoors but heated - have tweeted they will stay open.
> 
> I expect Brockwell & Tooting (both unheated) will also be open, though not confirmed yet)



Brockwell is confirmed.  Tooting isn't


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 19, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> It's not quite - lido open, tennis courts and other outdoor courts/sports (ie golf) open, kids' sports still allowed.  These things make quite a big difference to quite a lot of people.



Yes they do. Indoor swimming is low risk activity. Im pretty annoyed at them closing.

For me it means a lot for my physical and mental health.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> Yes they do. Indoor swimming is low risk activity. Im pretty annoyed at them closing.
> 
> For me it means a lot for my physical an mental health.


It's pointless trying to look for logic. Why the fuck are churches and estate agents exempt?


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 19, 2020)

Also confirmed open are Hampton Pool (heated), West Reservoir, Beckenham Place Park, Parliament Hill Lido and the ponds.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 19, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> For me it means a lot for my physical andmental health.



I'm with you on that.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 19, 2020)

editor said:


> It's pointless trying to look for logic. Why the fuck are churches and estate agents exempt?



If pools are closed I do not understand why churches can stay open.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 19, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> It's not quite - lido open, tennis courts and other outdoor courts/sports (ie golf) open, kids' sports still allowed.  These things make quite a big difference to quite a lot of people.


Outdoor classes are cancelled though I think. Not sure what that means for Lido membership.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 19, 2020)

Ms T said:


> Outdoor classes are cancelled though I think. Not sure what that means for Lido membership.



Yes they have confirmed that outdoor classes are cancelled (as they are group activities). 

On the app now you can book swims but not exercise classes or gym sessions.  Initially, they seemingly also made the mistake of thinking it was the same rules as a full lockdown and cancelled everything, removing everything from the app, only to then put outdoor classes and swims back on when the government Tier 4 rules were posted on the government website and then finally settling on just the swims.  Classic Fusion management.   

With regards to membership, in my experience with Fusion it means that I'm getting stitched up for the 2nd time this year.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 19, 2020)

Gramsci said:


> If pools are closed I do not understand why churches can stay open.


I was speaking to a older church going lady earlier this week - she was telling me how her church now had max numbers, sitting very spaced out, they weren't allowed to have communion or to sing, or to talk/ mix afterwards. She sounded very sad. 

What are the rules for churces now?


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 19, 2020)

friendofdorothy said:


> I was speaking to a older church going lady earlier this week - she was telling me how her church now had max numbers, sitting very spaced out, they weren't allowed to have communion or to sing, or to talk/ mix afterwards. She sounded very sad.
> 
> What are the rules for churces now?



My mum goes to church and she said similar to what you have written.  She also goes in the week instead of on Sunday and is often alone or one of very few people.  

I think that the rules are unchanged now in Tier 4.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 19, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> My mum goes to church and she said similar to what you have written.  She also goes in the week instead of on Sunday and is often alone or one of very few people.
> 
> I think that the rules are unchanged now in Tier 4.


this lady talked of going during the week too. I think she went every day because all of the social groups she attended are closed and the club she used to go to is closed and being used to pack food parcels.


----------



## Ms T (Dec 19, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> Yes they have confirmed that outdoor classes are cancelled (as they are group activities).
> 
> On the app now you can book swims but not exercise classes or gym sessions.  Initially, they seemingly also made the mistake of thinking it was the same rules as a full lockdown and cancelled everything, removing everything from the app, only to then put outdoor classes and swims back on when the government Tier 4 rules were posted on the government website and then finally settling on just the swims.  Classic Fusion management.
> 
> With regards to membership, in my experience with Fusion it means that I'm getting stitched up for the 2nd time this year.



I paid for a year’s membership in June 2019. I have no idea when it will expire tbh!


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 19, 2020)

Ms T said:


> I paid for a year’s membership in June 2019. I have no idea when it will expire tbh!



Yes there have been winners and losers in this - zero consistency or logic though.  Very much in line with the zeitgeist.


----------



## gaijingirl (Dec 20, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> I'm with you on that.



Tooting now also (re)opening from tomorrow (Mon 21) morning.


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2020)

Less Taylor McWilliams and more Southwyck Pantry for 2021 please 















						Southwyck Pantry community shop in Brixton – in photos
					

Operated by the Healthy Living Platform, the Southwyck Pantry offers affordable – and free – healthy and nutritious food to the local community.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## TopCat (Dec 20, 2020)

gaijingirl said:


> Also confirmed open are Hampton Pool (heated), West Reservoir, Beckenham Place Park, Parliament Hill Lido and the ponds.


I cant think of anywhere less inviting than beckenham place park for a winter swim.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Dec 20, 2020)

Evening 😃 me and my partner are now staying in london for xmas instead of our plans to go up north 😢 we have no food in for xmas day and was wondering if you can recommend any local businesses that are offering xmas meals (veggie/vegan) takeaways (before the day to heat up/on the day itself). I know cafe van goph were offering a nutroast to pick up but last pickup was today I believe. I know we could go the supermarkets but would rather give our dosh to smaller businesses who actually may need it more.


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2020)

coldwaterswim said:


> Evening 😃 me and my partner are now staying in london for xmas instead of our plans to go up north 😢 we have no food in for xmas day and was wondering if you can recommend any local businesses that are offering xmas meals (veggie/vegan) takeaways (before the day to heat up/on the day itself). I know cafe van goph were offering a nutroast to pick up but last pickup was today I believe. I know we could go the supermarkets but would rather give our dosh to smaller businesses who actually may need it more.


I'm in a similar boat so I'll be keeping an eye on this.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 20, 2020)

editor said:


> I'm in a similar boat so I'll be keeping an eye on this.


Me too.


----------



## editor (Dec 20, 2020)

Here's a good place to start 








						Lambeth Larder
					

Lambeth Larder is a social enterprise based in Brixton. We help connect local people to emergency food and other support like advice and debt support.



					www.lambethlarder.org


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2020)

So here's January. The good old days. 















						Brixton 2020 in photos: January – Club nights, David Bowie, Dulwich Hamlet and the start of the SaveNour campaign
					

There’s no doubt that 2020 is the crappiest year that most of us can ever remember. Here’s the first instalment of our monthly photo round up of the year. It has to be said that the yea…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## TopCat (Dec 21, 2020)

editor said:


> So here's January. The good old days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tell us what dancing was like Grandad? In the olden days? With other people?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 21, 2020)

TopCat said:


> Tell us what dancing was like Grandad? In the olden days? With other people?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 21, 2020)

editor said:


> So here's January. The good old days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i am surprised you haven't (as far as i know) ever produced an urban calendar


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2020)

Love it!









						Reggae star Macka’s new single documents the pain of Brixton’s gentrification
					

Brixton Buzz is loving this new song and video from Macka B which references the ongoing gentrification in our neighbourhood.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 21, 2020)

Good news for crowd and Covid avoidant shoppers, maybe not so great for the shop staff: Marks & Spencers open from 0600 to midnight    on Tuesday and Wednesday this week, then I think 'only' 0800 to 1900 Xmas Eve. I have witnessed actual physical fights for the last turkey/stuffing/whatever in the final hours in previous years, but here's hoping  nobody gets THAT silly just to round off Pandemic Thunderdome 2020 edition. Plan and stagger your expeditions accordingly.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 21, 2020)

trabuquera said:


> Good news for crowd and Covid avoidant shoppers, maybe not so great for the shop staff: Marks & Spencers open from 0600 to midnight    on Tuesday and Wednesday this week, then I think 'only' 0800 to 1900 Xmas Eve. I have witnessed actual physical fights for the last turkey/stuffing/whatever in the final hours in previous years, but here's hoping  nobody gets THAT silly just to round off Pandemic Thunderdome 2020 edition. Plan and stagger your expeditions accordingly.



Good, there was a large queue outside M&S earlier, although they werent the only shop with this. No tempers flaring as far as i could see, so far.


----------



## editor (Dec 21, 2020)

There were no queues outside Tesco or Lidl half an hour ago. 

M&S seems to have a large queue outside most days, as do most of the mobile phone shops by the tube station.


----------



## madolesance (Dec 21, 2020)

editor said:


> There were no queues outside Tesco or Lidl half an hour ago.
> 
> M&S seems to have a large queue outside most days, as do most of the mobile phone shops by the tube station.



I guess that’s because they sell bleach and toilet paper like the suit case/ bag shop on Atlantic Road does so they suggest they are an essential business.


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2020)

Just before the shit hit the fan











Brixton 2020 in photos: February – The Hondo tower revealed, acoustic gigs, storms and sunsets


----------



## theboris (Dec 22, 2020)

editor said:


> There were no queues outside Tesco or Lidl half an hour ago.
> 
> M&S seems to have a large queue outside most days, as do most of the mobile phone shops by the tube station.


Oops, I pressed 'report content' by accident. Meant to say I did M&S, the revamped Lidl and big Sainsers before lunchtime today. Just a five min queue for M&S and two mins for Lidl


----------



## editor (Dec 22, 2020)

theboris said:


> Oops, I pressed 'report content' by accident. Meant to say I did M&S, the revamped Lidl and big Sainsers before lunchtime today. Just a five min queue for M&S and two mins for Lidl


Huge queue outside Argos tonight


----------



## alex_ (Dec 22, 2020)

editor said:


> Just before the shit hit the fan



This just looks wierd now.


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2020)

When the shit hit the fan 















						Brixton 2020 in photos: March – when the world came crashing down
					

March 2020 was when the full scale of the coronavirus was to hit home. By the end of the month, all pubs, bars and restaurants had closed down, football was cancelled and empty shelves appeared in …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2020)

In happier news - Lidl is back! 








						Brixton’s Lidl store in Acre Lane reopens after upgrade – photos
					

Late last week, the popular Lidl supermarket in Acre Lane emerged after long refurbishment works, with the upgrade seeing a new refrigeration unit and a long overdue rearranging of the self-service…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2020)

The queue for Argos stretched all the way down Electric Lane tonight. Big queue outside M&S again too,


----------



## alex_ (Dec 23, 2020)

editor said:


> The queue for Argos stretched all the way down Electric Lane tonight. Big queue outside M&S again too,



nothing at Clapham Sainsbury’s at 1100 today


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 23, 2020)

There was a punch-up in front of Barclays last night. 3 KFC staff vs 4 opponents. No weapons thank goodness. No serious injuries.


----------



## editor (Dec 24, 2020)

April round up








						Brixton 2020 in photos: April – when staying in became the new going out
					

We continue our Brixton photo review of 2020 with a look at April – a month where we all suffered under a national lockdown and very little happened. Brixton was reduced to a ghost town, with…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Dec 26, 2020)

Looking back at June 2020 









						Brixton 2020 in photos: June – Black Lives Matter, parks, crowdfunders and crashes
					

Brixton remained in lockdown during June, with pubs and venues closed throughout, although non-essential stores were allowed to open towards the end of  month. Here’s how we saw the month in …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Dec 30, 2020)

October in Brixton 











						Brixton 2020 in photos: October – Hondo tower opposition grows, street photos and the second wave of Covid-19
					

As coronavirus cases rose across the borough, London was moved into the ‘High Tier’ of Covid-19 restrictions, with new rules meaning that people, could only meet friends and family they do not live…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 30, 2020)

posted this on the UK politics boards:

My three local MPs opposed the deal.

They are from different wings of the party.

My MP Helen Hayes resigned from front bench and abstained. ( I would say centre of party. Very good constituency MP imo)

Florence Eshalomi MP for Vauxhall also abstained and resigned. ( from Progress wing of party)

Bell Ribeiro-Addy MP ( Streatham) voted against. ( From left of the party. New MP who replaced the much disliked Chuka. Got seat on basis of members rejecting the progress led Council candidate. Becomimg a popular well liked MP)

My area was strongly Remain ( and that does include the working class) the MPs from different wings of the party correctly imo took their decision based on how constituents felt about Brexit.









						Brexit: Labour aides quit over Starmer's backing for trade deal
					

Three frontbenchers were among 36 Labour MPs to defy orders to back laws enacting post-Brexit deal.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 30, 2020)

surprised at Helen Hayes. A loyalist MP. Will email her as my MP to say she took brave stand on this issue.


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2020)

The final instalment of a shitty year. Here's to a better 2021 for all of us! 









						Brixton 2020 in photos: December – Covid clampdown, Windmill fundraisers, park photos and a cancelled Christmas
					

We wrap up our photo round up of the year with a selection of articles from December 2020. Before Christmas had arrived, gigs, pubs and restaurants were closed, social gatherings were banned and yo…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jan 2, 2021)

NYE in Brixton 











						In photos: New Year’s Eve in Brixton – empty bars, closed clubs and Windrush Square fireworks
					

New Year’s Eve in Brixton was a strange and rather sad affair this year, with the usually bustling streets deserted and all the bars and clubs compelled to close because of the coronavirus pa…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 2, 2021)

Nice graffitti on the 414 boards


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 2, 2021)

Local legends The Klf have decided to unleash their previously deleted back catalogue on popular streaming platforms even making the bbc national news...... 

one of the projected uploads will feature music from a less well known local legend Tony Thorpe/moody boys. this Is great news if he becomes more widely appreciated, especially as a notable music hotspot cut him loose from his residency and regular income stream even before the current pandemic...... The Moody Boys - Wikipedia


----------



## Mr paulee (Jan 3, 2021)

Battle for Brixton's soul as billionaire Texan DJ plans 20-storey tower block
					

Residents vow to stop Taylor McWilliams’s scheme to develop a site that looms over the famous Electric Avenue street market




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2021)

Brixton pics 
















						Brixton street photography – 33 scenes from December 2020
					

Here’s a look back to some of the things we saw around Brixton during December – for a full review of the month, check our monthly round up here.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## BCBlues (Jan 3, 2021)

editor said:


> Brixton pics
> 
> View attachment 246825
> 
> ...



Dont let Foxtons see that middle pic, they'll be selling it off as a studio flat with tv lounge.

Some great pics though.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 3, 2021)

Civic crowdfunding is privatisation masquerading as democracy
					

Sadiq Khan is the latest public figure to support crowdfunding to pay for city projects, from libraries to swimming pools. But who does this leave out?




					www.theguardian.com
				




Read this today by Anna Minton.

Reminded me of this recent Brixton Buzz article.









						Lambeth launches the Youth Opportunities Fund – and asks for your support
					

This Christmas Eve, Lambeth Council is asking for donations for their Lambeth Youth Opportunities Fund, which works with Lambeth’s voluntary and community sector to support innovative local program…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				




The Youth Opportunities fund is set up by Lambeth Council along with London Community Foundation. I did get a letter about it while back.

Only glancing through it looks like Council funded project to distribute funds to youth groups.

Its not. It Council asking locals to cough up to put money into a fund. Which then local groups can apply for.

As Anna Minton points out initatives like this blur boundaries between Council providing services and charity.

Better would be for the Council to give list of projects that people if they wish can directly give  to.

One thing that is very time consuming for voluntary groups to do is apply for grants.

This Lambeth fund will be another grant making body to apply to.


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2021)

*I've taken the date out of the title as I can't be arsed to keep launching new threads for every year


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 3, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Then (Saturday 15 May 1999):
> 
> _"Lee Jasper, director of the 1990 Trust, said: "They (the Metropolitan Police) need to *stop making alliances with unregistered informants and criminals*, who are giving them the runaround, and build alliances with the communities who can give them real information." He added: "The stereotypical view of the police is that the black community is soft on drugs but we actually think the police are soft on drug-dealers."_
> 
> ...




An update and further appeal regarding the *Vincent Atkins* matter:

​


----------



## r0bb0 (Jan 10, 2021)

Logged into MyLambeth to get a council tax statement, wasn't what the establishment wanted, had an argument, phoned them up for a non-existent statement, asked them to .pdf it via email , ....


----------



## r0bb0 (Jan 10, 2021)

No wonder I couldn't get a fucking job in IT, dem said it wasn't an IT issue


----------



## r0bb0 (Jan 10, 2021)

Who designed MyLambeth anyway & 4 how much


----------



## TopCat (Jan 10, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> An update and further appeal regarding the *Vincent Atkins* matter:
> 
> ​



Any chance of a summary?


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 10, 2021)

Australia's national broadcaster's travel section has written up Brixton for armchair travellers









						A guide to Brixton, 'a rich, flavourful place, full of smell and colour and diversity' - ABC Radio National
					

While Australian tourists can't fly into Heathrow for a short holiday this year, here's the next best thing: a mind journey to Brixton.




					www.abc.net.au


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2021)

Foggy old town 














						In photos: A cold and foggy Saturday night around Brixton and Clapham
					

Brixton was enveloped in a dense fog on Saturday night. We took a photo tour around central Brixton and up Acre Lane into Clapham and back.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 11, 2021)

As this news story appears to have been missed by  _"Brixton’s biggest and most comprehensive news, features and listings site"_, details are shared here for all:



> _"Debut author Lee Lawrence has won the Costa biography award for a memoir about his lengthy quest to find justice for his mother, who was left paralysed after being shot by London police in 1985 ..."_



Lee Lawrence’s memoir of his mother’s shooting by police wins Costa award


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> As this news story appears to have been missed by  _"Brixton’s biggest and most comprehensive news, features and listings site"_, details are shared here for all:


It's a non profit blog. No one is paid. Everyone does it in their spare time. Just like this forum, where you're free to post up news articles related to Brixton.

Still, if you think the topic is so important, why didn't you write to them and offer to write it yourself?

Edit to add: Plus the story has already had mainstream news coverage.


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 11, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> As this news story appears to have been missed by  _"Brixton’s biggest and most comprehensive news, features and listings site"_, details are shared here for all:
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Lawrence’s memoir of his mother’s shooting by police wins Costa award


He was Robert Elms listed Londoner on BBC London this morning, definitely worth a listen.


----------



## David Clapson (Jan 12, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Any chance of a summary?



Vincent Atkins' son  Nolan was jailed for life in 2003 for attempted murder and torture 








						BUSTED: Gang planned to put £1.5m of heroin onto streets of London
					

They wanted to import 300kg of the drug from Turkey and Panama to sell in London




					www.mylondon.news
				











						Judge condemns sadistic torturer
					

Old age or infirmity will be the only routes to freedom for a gangster described as "cruel, heartless and sadistic".




					www.theargus.co.uk
				




Then there's Shaun Atkins, Sean Atkins and Jermaine Atkins. All South London. The same family? 

BUSTED: Gang planned to put £1.5m of heroin onto streets of London 





						Gang who kidnapped mother and demanded £18,000 jailed | The Voice Online
					






					archive.voice-online.co.uk
				











						Violent gang jailed for travel agent robberies
					

A violent gang has been jailed for a total of 87-and-a-half years today for more than 30 commercial robberies across the capital and Home Counties.




					www.yourlocalguardian.co.uk
				











						Sub-post office raider  Peddy is jailed for life
					

A ROBBER who terrified staff in a raid on a Southampton sub-post office has been jailed for life.




					www.dailyecho.co.uk
				




I wish I'd known more about Vincent when he used to hang around outside the Brixton Pound Cafe.


----------



## Mr paulee (Jan 12, 2021)

Statement from HMP Brixton.


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2021)

Get your bike fixed for nowt! Get your bike ready for the winter streets: Dr Bike is fixing bicycles for free by Oval station, Weds 13th Jan 2021


----------



## Mr paulee (Jan 14, 2021)

'Brixton Tale' to play at Slamdance Film Festival.









						A Brixton Tale | Feature Film | Official Site
					

A new feature film set in London starring Jaime Winstone, Ola Orebiyi, Lily Newmark, Craige Middleburg, Barney Harris and Michael Maloney. A Brixton Tale: Coming soon.




					www.abrixtontale.com
				












						2021 Film Program | Slamdance
					

Narrative Features Documentary Features




					slamdance.com


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> 'Brixton Tale' to play at Slamdance Film Festival.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Seeing many familiar faces and locations!


----------



## CH1 (Jan 14, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> https://www.dailyecho.co.uk/news/5614186.sub-post-office-raider-peddy-is-jailed-for-life//[URL]


Curious name check there.
The sometime former landlord/manager of the Angell Pub in Coldharbour Lane was called Peddy, followed later on by Ricky Atkins.

Don't suppose there's many Peddys about, but also doubt I could be responsible for the actions of a grandson - it would have to be a grandson given the age.

I'm not convinced that Ricky was close to the more demented Atkins family members - if he was related at all.
I do remember however the Police raided the Angell Pub 20 years ago and claimed to have found drugs hidden in the cistern of  the gents outside toilet.
Ricky complained to the Community Police Consultative Group for Lambeth that he had been framed - and was supported in his complain by Lloyd Leon of the Domino Club, and former Mayor under Ted Knight.

Its easy to get correlations by Googling names - but allegations require verification.
I quite liked Ricky - who sort of ran the South London HiFi shop as well as the pub. I find it difficult to imagine him being in cahoots with Vincent and the young mobsters. Maybe the police didn't see it that way though. But as far as I know he was never charged - and no licensing issues arose.[/url]


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2021)

Farah wants her photo taken



> I am writing on behalf of Independent London Mayoral candidate, Farah London. In recent days, Farah has been shocked to hear that families on free school meals have been receiving unacceptable food hampers and has decided to act. Tomorrow morning, Farah will be visiting St John’s Angell Town Primary School in Brixton to hand deliver donations of food that the school has asked for. This will go to 50 families in the local area who are struggling to feed their children.
> 
> Would you be interested in running a piece on this and receiving pictures from us tomorrow?
> 
> More information about Farah’s profile and platform is available on Vote Farah London | Bring London Back | Bring London Back | Have your say. I


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 14, 2021)

Where’s London been that it needs bringing back from?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 14, 2021)

editor said:


> Farah wants her photo taken



looking forward to seeing the finished article.....


----------



## editor (Jan 14, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> looking forward to seeing the finished article.....


It won't be on Buzz! I'm utterly fed up with companies/politicians/celebs serving up microscopic, token acts of well-promoted 'kindness' in the hope of garnering positive PR for themselves.


----------



## nick (Jan 14, 2021)

Farah's website makes my eyeballs bleed and makes me too queasy to actually read the content.

Still, the surname is perfect for the aspiration


----------



## CH1 (Jan 14, 2021)

snowy_again said:


> Where’s London been that it needs bringing back from?


I think I agree with your response.
Her website seems a sort of anodyne populism you would expect from a Mayoral candidate in New York say.
Moreover her housing policy appears identical to that of the present secretary of state - cut red tape planning restrictions and watch the invisible hand of the market generate new homes. No sign of funding for affordable or social housing schemes in there as far as I can see.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 14, 2021)

BBC Radio 4 - The Spark, Paul Vallely and Philanthropy
					

Helen Lewis meets people offering radical solutions to the big problems of our times.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				












						The Gospel of Wealth | Carnegie Corporation of New York
					

The Gospel of Wealth by Andrew Carnegie




					www.carnegie.org
				




Listening to radio last night and Carnegie came up. Programme about philanthropy. Carnegie is key figure in modern philanthropy. His text the Gospel of Weath written in 1889 is key text. I read the text. Definitely worth a read.

He does not say it directly in the text but in the programme he was inflenced by Social Darwinism. A right wing use of Darwins ideas applying them to society. Views were commonly held at the time

These ideas helped support the the what was then new Capitalism. Competition was good and natural. The best will rise up to the top.

Carnegie had clear views on what philanthropy should be.

He thought most philanthropy in his time was wasted on the undeserving. He was of the a "hand up not a hand out " school of thinking.

Given the period he was writing in he puts up a defence of the 1% of his day against Communists / Anarchists.

For him the natural order of things was competition. Capitalism had brought great material benefits and also greater inequality. Those like him who had risen up had become very wealthy.

In his view there is nothing wrong with that. Problem was that the clear divisions between those who worked in the modern factories and those that owned them who became very wealthy.

This was how Communisn / Anarchism had gained ground. The class difference with as Carnegie says the surplus value made going to the top 1%.

Reading his piece and he agrees with Marx. Capitalism had transformed social relations and the surplus value created by workers was appropriated by the business owners like him.

He, however , saw this as a good thing. Natural competition meant that those of the race who were the most able became very wealthy.

As they were from the the superior parts of the race they should be the ones who decide how this surplus value created should be used to further civilisation and the race.

He was against inherited wealth. What he is suggesting is a kind of meritocracy. Those who are the fittest of the race will if competition and individualism is allowed become the top level of society.

He did think that the problem of class warfare between the new factory worker and wealthy Capitalist would be abated if his kind of philanthropy was followed.

He decided how the surplus value he extracted was to be spent.

Libraries were ideal. They were not a hand out that could be misused ( spent on drink and idleness) . Only those workers who already were of the better part of the race would be interested in them.

So his version of philanthropy was top down, opposed the growing Marxist/ Anarchist movements and was to shore up the grossly unequal Capitalist society he lived in.


----------



## wurlycurly (Jan 14, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> BBC Radio 4 - The Spark, Paul Vallely and Philanthropy
> 
> 
> Helen Lewis meets people offering radical solutions to the big problems of our times.
> ...



Very interesting. Bit of an Ayn Rand kind of vibe, unless I'm missing something. Strange to me because I hate Rand but always kind of respected Carnegie.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 14, 2021)

editor said:


> It won't be on Buzz! I'm utterly fed up with companies/politicians/celebs serving up microscopic, token acts of well-promoted 'kindness' in the hope of garnering positive PR for themselves.



I know...I was just pulling your leg 🤐


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2021)

" Our Brixton community is one of our closest knit and vibrant. Becky Sparks Wright, *knows SW8 like the back of her hand. "

 *






						the beating heart of south London: lyvly's guide to brixton
					

Brixton is one of the most iconic neighbourhoods in the capital. Synonymous with culture, music and food, it’s no surprise that businesses, families and hipsters alike are all setting their sights on..




					blog.lyvly.uk


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 16, 2021)

wurlycurly said:


> Very interesting. Bit of an Ayn Rand kind of vibe, unless I'm missing something. Strange to me because I hate Rand but always kind of respected Carnegie.











						Social Darwinism and the Poor
					

Extrapolations from Darwinism, with its emphasis on evolutionary progress, offered reason for hope that a new and better social order could emerge from the turbulence. At the same time, by highligh…




					socialwelfare.library.vcu.edu
				




TBF to Carnegie his views on race and social improvement were common currency.

Above article gives background. Social Darwinism was at time seen as scientific and rational approach to the problems caused by the new Capitalist industrial society.

Was reading Paul Gilroy recently and he has wrtten about the "scientific" study of race in 19c. Which runs in parrallel to social Darwinisn.  In his book "Against Race".

It was from this murky background that social reform and social work developed. Later Social Darwinisn led to growth in classification and study of human beings. Seeing who was to be treated as useless to society to be incarcerated and who could be "reformed".  All based on "scientific" study. 

Gilroy writes about same thing regarding study of race by Victorians in Africa. Classifying what they saw as different races based on shape of heads for example.

Of course the basic problem was the inequality caused by the new Capitalist industrialisation and Imperialism. Social Darwinisn justified this whilst trying to deal ameliorate some of the worst of it. But it was always about social control. 

Had a lasting effect imo on how societies operate even now. Something Gilroy writes about. The fascistic thinking that still permeates society as we know it.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 16, 2021)

editor said:


> Seeing many familiar faces and locations!


I managed to get this to play for 5minutes yesterday but today it's asking me to register. How do I get it to play?


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I managed to get this to play for 5minutes yesterday but today it's asking me to register. How do I get it to play?


Turns out someone their end made a boo-boo and the video should never had been made public.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 16, 2021)

I only watched 5 minutes too and was going to watch tonight. Any good? 

Thought it was strange that it was so openly available.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2021)

Rushy said:


> I only watched 5 minutes too and was going to watch tonight. Any good?
> 
> Thought it was strange that it was so openly available.


Me too but it was on their own video channel which appeared top of the list on Google - and sometimes indie films do appear on line. I only took a quick look, but thought it might have been some sort of extended behind the scenes preview thig.

They briefly got very shirty with me thinking I was some sort of super hacker, but were apologetic when they realised the fuck up was entirely their end, and we're all cool now.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 20, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Coronavirus: How *Brixton* is waking up from 'lockdown coma'
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Meet 18-year old local lad *Ronaldo Scott* who, according to his lawyers, has learning difficulties ...






(Source: as stated in image)​
... yesterday at Inner London Crown Court, he was sentenced to _24 months' imprisonment suspended for two years_, having pleaded guilty to violent disorder and carrying a prohibited weapon, after filming himself on 'social media' during an "unlicensed music event" on Angell Town estate on 25 June 2020.  This was during the national Covid-19-related 'lockdown'. The judge also ordered that he complete a 35 day rehabilitation course and obey an electronically monitored curfew for two months. He was also sentenced to a three year criminal behaviour order.  The order means he must not meet others charged in connection with the June party or enter the area of Lambeth and Southwark.  It also bans him from carrying a mobile phone not registered in his or his mother's name.  At the 'party' he was in possession of an extendable baton which was a stun gun.


----------



## Gramsci (Jan 20, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Meet 18-year old local lad *Ronaldo Scott* who, according to his lawyers, has learning difficulties ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So what is your view of this conviction?

Im getting a bit tired of looking at Brixton Forum and seeing yet again one of your cut and paste posts of crime with no comment.


----------



## AbeWood (Jan 20, 2021)

Brixton Environment
					

Hello, I am a year 13 Geography A-Level student and am eager to get the opinions of Brixton residents and businesses on the work of the Brixton BID and the Local council in trying to achieve environmental sustainability.  Have there been improvements in methods to make Brixton more sustainable...




					www.urban75.net
				




Sorry I am new to this website and the only way I know how is to post this message is to use this reply function.

The link should be a way to get to my new forum and the message on that is below.

Hello,
I am a year 13 Geography A-Level student and am eager to get the opinions of Brixton residents and businesses on the work of the Brixton BID and the Local council in trying to achieve environmental sustainability.
Have there been improvements in methods to make Brixton more sustainable?
Are the council doing enough?
Is there evidence that the council is doing enough? Is so what evidence?

Any opinions you have on this would be great.
All answers will remain anonymous as I will be collecting this data for my fieldwork investigation (coursework)

Please only answer if you know about this topic or you live or work in Brixton


----------



## TopCat (Jan 20, 2021)

editor said:


> " Our Brixton community is one of our closest knit and vibrant. Becky Sparks Wright, *knows SW8 like the back of her hand. "
> 
> *
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2021)

AbeWood said:


> Brixton Environment
> 
> 
> Hello, I am a year 13 Geography A-Level student and am eager to get the opinions of Brixton residents and businesses on the work of the Brixton BID and the Local council in trying to achieve environmental sustainability.  Have there been improvements in methods to make Brixton more sustainable...
> ...


Surveys aren't allowed here. Please don't post up any more threads asking for information. Good luck!


----------



## editor (Jan 20, 2021)

Protest this morning 














						Extinction Rebellion Lambeth protest at Town Hall: no more baby steps to save the planet, activists tell council
					

This morning, forty pairs of children’s shoes were placed on the steps of Lambeth Town Hall today by environment activists Extinction Rebellion, in protest at the council’s “lack of urgent ac…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Jan 20, 2021)

Full council is exotic tonight.

Cllr Holland's backdrop seems to be The Sky ay Night.

Mayor Philip Normal has a jerkin which would work well in Joseph and the Amazing Tecxhnicolour Dreamcoat.

Relations between the Green Party councillors and Labour bigwigs seem almost poisonous.
Matthew Bennett's question-answering abilities rival those of Boris Johnson.

Even the urbane Jack Hopkins has issues with the opposition questioning Lambeth Labour approaches to policy.
He accused both the Greens and the lone Tory of being Populists. Isn't this is the Trump-like tactic of getting your retaliation in first?


----------



## theboris (Jan 21, 2021)

Tim Burgess's latest listening party tonight (Thurs) is all about the new album from Shame - the geezer on the LP cover looks familiar...


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2021)

theboris said:


> Tim Burgess's latest listening party tonight (Thurs) is all about the new album from Shame - the geezer on the LP cover looks familiar...



Indeed he does!


----------



## theboris (Jan 21, 2021)

editor said:


> " Our Brixton community is one of our closest knit and vibrant. Becky Sparks Wright, *knows SW8 like the back of her hand. "
> 
> *
> 
> ...


I saw this before Xmas and actually emailed them suggesting that a correction would make them look a bit more inforned. No reply, no correction


----------



## editor (Jan 21, 2021)

Anyone know why Lambeth have left them in the lurch?









						Sign the Petition
					

Protect this Black-led organisation  fighting to maintain hold on its community centre




					www.change.org


----------



## blameless77 (Jan 21, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> As this news story appears to have been missed by  _"Brixton’s biggest and most comprehensive news, features and listings site"_, details are shared here for all:
> 
> 
> 
> Lee Lawrence’s memoir of his mother’s shooting by police wins Costa award



BookJam!


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2021)

Brixton pics 











						Valentia Place, Brixton – where all the discarded Christmas trees hang out
					

We may nearly be  into February, but it’s still Christmas every day in Valencia Place, Brixton, where you feast your eyes on a mass of discarded Christmas trees huddling together against the …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2021)

Lambeth’s LGBTQ+ History Month details:










						Lambeth’s LGBTQ+ History Month packs in talks, rom-coms, leather love and Skunk Anansie – February 2021
					

Lambeth Council will be celebrating equality, diversity and inclusion with a month-long programme of LGBTQ+ History Month events next month, headlined by lead singer of Skunk Anansie, solo artist, …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## colacubes (Jan 22, 2021)

I went and got an asymptomatic covid test at Brockwell Park today. I have to say I was very impressed - everyone was super helpful and friendly right from the security guard on the door to the person guiding me through the test. Someone was spraying down every chair and booth after it had been used. Although there were plenty of people there they'd got the numbers right to prevent it being crowded. Was in and out in less than 10 minutes and the results came through in less than 25 minutes


----------



## CH1 (Jan 22, 2021)

editor said:


> Anyone know why Lambeth have left them in the lurch?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Don't know it the organisation. The company structure is unusual. It got a Rastafarian Company as a trustee, which in turn has a Rastafarian company as a trustee - the latter being at this address:
*SCHOOLS OF UNITED LEARNING (SOUL GLOBAL) YEHT'MR URWU K'EHT MAURKEHLAT WEALTH MANAGEMENT CONSORTIUM LTD *     Correspondence address Loughborough Park, Inside The Apg, Moorlands Road, Brixton, London, England, SW9 8UA I'm assuming its Rasta as the intermediate company is   *RAS ASTEHMARI BATEKUN (RAURYI) UN LIMITED*

Anyway this is probably irrelevant. But the address of the centre under threat is 55 Wilmington Road.
This is slap bang next to the Fenwick Estate regeneration at Clapham North.
My quess is you have Cressingham style issues here.

I have always wondered about the Fenwick Estate regeneration. Seems pretty massive - and yet there hasn't been much of a peep out of them. Maybe the Larkhall cuncillors have it all under control?


----------



## CH1 (Jan 22, 2021)

editor said:


> Brixton pics
> 
> View attachment 250509
> 
> ...


That picture is in the newly named "Coal Lane" (Google maps will confirm)
I think if I'd paid 400 grand or more for a two bed flat and it turned out to be in Coal Lane I would want my money back - or a discount.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2021)

CH1 said:


> That picture is in the newly named "Coal Lane" (Google maps will confirm)
> I think if I'd paid 400 grand or more for a two bed flat and it turned out to be in Coal Lane I would want my money back - or a discount.


I suspect two bedroom flats will be more like half a million upwards.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 22, 2021)

CH1 said:


> That picture is in the newly named "Coal Lane" (Google maps will confirm)
> I think if I'd paid 400 grand or more for a two bed flat and it turned out to be in Coal Lane I would want my money back - or a discount.


There's people who'd give good money to live on railway cuttings


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jan 22, 2021)

PM me if you can help.

From a Brixton Hill WhatsApp group:



 Pxxx from Fairmoint Road has just lost her dog Teddy. Unfortunately he was hit by a car on Beechdale Road and then ran off, so he must be injured and scared. Neighbours are currently out looking, could you please check your front porches for him? He’s a small, mixed breed, Black and Tan colour. He’s microchipped.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2021)

Haven’t lived in Brixton in years, but the first thing I did when I got Watchdogs Legion was ride from central to Brixton, and ended up here, accidentally annoying someone and pulling a gun out by mistake and now I’m in big trouble:

and Brixton is even more gentrified of course:


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Haven’t lived in Brixton in years, but the first thing I did when I got Watchdogs Legion was ride from central to Brixton, and ended up here, accidentally annoying someone and pulling a gun out by mistake and now I’m in big trouble:
> View attachment 250575
> and Brixton is even more gentrified of course:
> View attachment 250576


Can you get into the block or around the back?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2021)

editor said:


> Can you get into the block or around the back?


Dunno, I was too busy trying not to be killed by armed drones. I first went round the back of Morley’s to have a look at Trinity Gardens/Brighton Terrace, but it’s not there, so it’s not completely accurate and scaled down somewhat. Acre Lane wasn’t where it was supposed to be either. I’m going to do some more exploring. Haven’t bothered with any missions, am just riding about on a scooter like a trainee taxi driver, but at the moment I can’t think of a better way to spend a Friday night in!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 22, 2021)

I got the game to try this out.

not had a chance to yet. Will deffo be trying to find my house.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I got the game to try this out.
> 
> not had a chance to yet. Will deffo be trying to find my house.


I tried to go down Coldharbour Lane to Loughborough Junction but got looped back to what looks like the Railton Road/Poets Corner area but not quite. Seems you can't go any further south than behind the Barrier Block. No Brockwell Park, no Streatham, just a wall of houses. Still looks very much like South London though.


----------



## editor (Jan 22, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Dunno, I was too busy trying not to be killed by armed drones. I first went round the back of Morley’s to have a look at Trinity Gardens/Brighton Terrace, but it’s not there, so it’s not completely accurate and scaled down somewhat. Acre Lane wasn’t where it was supposed to be either. I’m going to do some more exploring. Haven’t bothered with any missions, am just riding about on a scooter like a trainee taxi driver, but at the moment I can’t think of a better way to spend a Friday night in!


I know absolutely nothing about this game - or indeed gaming - but is there a playable demo anywhere? And do you need joysticks and what not to play it? I'd only ever really be interested in riding around on a scooter and looking at the sights, to be honest!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 22, 2021)

editor said:


> I know absolutely nothing about this game - or indeed gaming - but is there a playable demo anywhere? And do you need joysticks and what not to play it? I'd only ever really be interested in riding around on a scooter and looking at the sights, to be honest!


that's all I'm doing too. I think the gameplay is a bit too complicated for me as it involves hacking into things. I'm playing it on the PS4 but you can get it on PC and Stadia - but I think you'll have to buy the game or watch someone on Twitch playing it unfortunately


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jan 22, 2021)

Yeah game demos are kinda dead now.
The game is on PC and you can use mouse and keyboard but it is really designed for a controller.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2021)

Tory filth 












						Tory-supporting Lycamobile cash in on the pandemic with a big banner on Brixton public space
					

Shamelessly cashing in on the Covid-19 pandemic is British mobile virtual network operator Lycamobile, who have stuck a large promotional banner on the railings around St Matthew’s church in …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## snowy_again (Jan 23, 2021)

Just cut off the bottom right hand side.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2021)

snowy_again said:


> Just cut off the bottom right hand side.


It's just so fucking tacky. They almost certainly haven't got permission to stick it up there and it just looks like it's there to promote the company.


----------



## editor (Jan 23, 2021)

👌


----------



## TopCat (Jan 24, 2021)

Well done.


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2021)

It's SNOWING!


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2021)

Yes!




















						First snow of the winter arrives in Brixton! Sunday 24th Jan 2021
					

It seems to be a long time since we last saw snow around SW9 way, but right now there’s a thick blanket of the stuff falling from the skies, and it appears to be settling. If it stays around,…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2021)

Get your bike fixed for free! Dr Bike is fixing bicycles in and around south London – dates and locations for Jan/Feb 2021


----------



## editor (Jan 24, 2021)

More snow please


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 24, 2021)

SheilaNaGig said:


> PM me if you can help.
> 
> From a Brixton Hill WhatsApp group:
> 
> ...



....did he show up ?


----------



## SheilaNaGig (Jan 24, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ....did he show up ?




Oh! I meant to post the update. Ifs good news.



Teddy has been found! He was found safe and sound, the driver who hit him found him and took him to the vet. He only had a broken toenail, thank goodness. Pxxx said how many people had been in touch with her and thought it was lovely to see the amount of care people had, even in these troubling times.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 24, 2021)

I just saw two very bright blue flashes that lit the sky up to the south, and I don’t think there’s any thunder about 😳


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 24, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> I just saw two very bright blue flashes that lit the sky up to the south, and I don’t think there’s any thunder about 😳


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 24, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> View attachment 251180


🤔


----------



## CH1 (Jan 24, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> I just saw two very bright blue flashes that lit the sky up to the south, and I don’t think there’s any thunder about 😳


Try this to set your mind at rest Rendlesham Forest UFO explained – the original article


----------



## CH1 (Jan 24, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> View attachment 251180


This guy seems to be on the payroll of the History Channel - which I find weird and alarming.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 25, 2021)

CH1 said:


> This guy seems to be on the payroll of the History Channel - which I find weird and alarming.



im not up to speed on meme culture who is he ?


----------



## Orang Utan (Jan 25, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> im not up to speed on meme culture who is he ?


Google ‘It was aliens’


----------



## CH1 (Jan 25, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> im not up to speed on meme culture who is he ?


He features in a series on Blaze - Freeview channel 63 - called Ancient Aliens.
Could aliens have built the pyramids - and much el,se?
Blaze is a franchise of the History Channel.


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2021)

Get involved! Brixton past, present and future – find out more about your local area by joining The Brixton Society


----------



## madolesance (Jan 26, 2021)

Does anyone know what has happened to the flower folks outside the tube station? Used the the truck that comes from Holland that supplies their flowers around Station road but it’s not been around. Brexit perhaps?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 26, 2021)

madolesance said:


> Does anyone know what has happened to the flower folks outside the tube station? Used the the truck that comes from Holland that supplies their flowers around Station road but it’s not been around. Brexit perhaps?



local florist shop down here told me flower market closed at start of lockdown.


----------



## catriona (Jan 26, 2021)

Anyone know what's going on at/near the Duke of Edinburgh? Police have closed the road


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 26, 2021)

catriona said:


> Anyone know what's going on at/near the Duke of Edinburgh? Police have closed the road



Friend of mine witnessed a man (who was armed with some sort of pole) get chased and stabbed by another man who had jumped out of a car.


----------



## theboris (Jan 26, 2021)

editor said:


> Brixton pics
> 
> View attachment 250509
> 
> ...


Same outside our block on Brixton Hill


----------



## editor (Jan 26, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Friend of mine witnessed a man (who was armed with some sort of pole) get chased and stabbed by another man who had jumped out of a car.


That's horrible. How the fuck do people end up getting into street fights in the middle of a lockdown?


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2021)

Great project! Brixton Resole hands out free trainers to the homeless and disadvantaged youths at risk of gang violence and drug abuse


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2021)

I've been told that there's some Covid denying conspiracy loons outside Brixton tube station. Give them a slap from me if you're passing by


----------



## Rushy (Jan 28, 2021)

editor said:


> I've been told that there's some Covid denying conspiracy loons outside Brixton tube station. Give them a slap from me if you're passing by


One of my neighbours just assured me that Covid is some sort of government programming code we've been deliberately infected with. How did I not already know this?


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2021)

Rushy said:


> One of my neighbours just assured me that Covid is some sort of government programming code we've been deliberately infected with. How did I not already know this?


It's really depressing how many people soak up this shit.


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 31, 2021)

Saw on Twitter Piers Corbyn seems to be delivering anti vaccination leaflets around Oval or Stockwell


----------



## Rushy (Jan 31, 2021)

Rushy said:


> I take all electronics to Currys [for recycling]. They take anything.



There appears to be an unfortunate new condition that you have to be buying something.


----------



## David Clapson (Feb 1, 2021)

I met some sort of conspiracy nutjob in the square. He was an alarm installer from Colombia, asking me whether I knew about the pyramid with the eye on the dollar bill. Well, duh. It's printed right there in the middle of the note.  They're not exactly hiding it.  I told him he was wasting his brain and he should give it to a pigeon.


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2021)

"When news of his death was announced, Brixton's residents put on a host of events to celebrate Bowie's life.

The mural on Tunstall Road became an immediate focus point for people to pay their respects.

Flowers and cards were left at the scene and street performers put on spontaneous gigs celebrating Bowie's musical catalogue.

At the Prince Albert pub, just a stones throw from the house Bowie was born in, a week of tribute parties were performed in his wake."

Err, no.









						David Bowie's Brixton roots 'no big deal' for childhood home owner
					

David Bowie is one of Brixton's most famous sons, but not everybody's impressed




					www.mylondon.news


----------



## CH1 (Feb 1, 2021)

editor said:


> "When news of his death was announced, Brixton's residents put on a host of events to celebrate Bowie's life.
> 
> The mural on Tunstall Road became an immediate focus point for people to pay their respects.
> 
> ...


I thought at the time of Bowie's death the owner of the house in Stansfield Road was complaining about having to clear up floral tributes? [in the article he says it's not like has was a big star like Amy Winehouse]

For me the most outrageous effusion of energy in Brixton was on the death of Mrs Margaret Thatcher - which provoked the "Witch is Dead" party made famous worldwide by the Daily Mail and the Daily Telegraph having coronaries.


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 1, 2021)

Looks like Brixon Brewery has sold the remaining stake to Heinekin









						Heineken buys out Brixton Brewery
					

Brixton Brewery'sMilkwood Road works    The brewing giant Heineken has bought Brixton Brewery.    It had owned 49% of the company for three years in a deal which enabled the brewery to expand from a rail arch in central Brixton to a purpose built facility on Milkwood Road.    Director Xochitl Benjam




					brixtonblog.com


----------



## editor (Feb 1, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> Looks like Brixon Brewery has sold the remaining stake to Heinekin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already posted here!









						Brixton Brewery to partner with Heineken and move to bigger premises
					

bad edit!




					www.urban75.net


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 1, 2021)

Lambeth Council appear to follow Hackney Council's lead in declaring war on 'Black'-led voluntary organisations:

Voluntary group threatened with eviction say it’s an ‘attack on Black community’







*“Lambeth Council is strongly committed to equality and diversity in all its activities, and has the policies and practices in place to achieve that.”*​


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 2, 2021)

Interesting - that Sistah Space/Hackney eviction story has been bubbling through twitter for months now and everytime I assume it has been sorted, up it pops


----------



## Mr paulee (Feb 2, 2021)

Piece on Nine Elms in the Guardian.
Can see something similar happening with the Tower.









						Penthouses and poor doors: how Europe's 'biggest regeneration project' fell flat
					

The long read: Few places have seen such turbocharged luxury development as Nine Elms on the London riverside. So why are prices tumbling, investors melting away and promises turning to dust?




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## editor (Feb 2, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Piece on Nine Elms in the Guardian.
> Can see something similar happening with the Tower.
> 
> 
> ...


It's disgusting 



"...the different entrances for the affordable housing (left) and private (right) sections of Embassy Gardens. "


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 2, 2021)

Really depressing article. That whole fucking area just a sea of expensive flats that no working class Londoner can afford. It really takes the piss. Would any other 'western' state allow this, apart from maybe the U.S?


----------



## IC3D (Feb 2, 2021)

I'm telling you the tubes are heaving 700am with folk going to knock up posh flats for Chinese investment portfolios, this and airports as usual the fucking huge elephant in the room. Pft


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 2, 2021)

The comunity have got very little out of the Nine Elms/ Vauxhall development. I did think the new Better run leisure centre at Vauxhall was but its not..

It was meant as private gym/pool for the student flats above with some limited access  to the pool for Lambeth residents.

Better took out commercial lease and somehow persuaded Council to pay them to give access to  Lambeth residents.

With the pandemic looks like Council is going to end up footing the bill.

I had assumed it was Council owned as part of planning gain for the regeneration of the area.


----------



## madolesance (Feb 3, 2021)

Iron church being demolished, Hetherington Road.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 3, 2021)

madolesance said:


> Iron church being demolished, Hetherington Road.View attachment 252577


Aw - I've always been fond of that place.


----------



## technical (Feb 3, 2021)

Same here. Always reminded me of a few churches I came across in rural bits of NZ. Amazing it lasted as long as it did really given location and development pressure.


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 3, 2021)

technical said:


> Same here. Always reminded me of a few churches I came across in rural bits of NZ. Amazing it lasted as long as it did really given location and development pressure.



Weirdly enough I was about to say the same thing - a very strong rural Kiwi/Aussie vibe!

I had my first jab there the other week and thought it was looking more run down than it was last time i'd walked past in 2020.


----------



## TopCat (Feb 3, 2021)

editor said:


> "When news of his death was announced, Brixton's residents put on a host of events to celebrate Bowie's life.
> 
> The mural on Tunstall Road became an immediate focus point for people to pay their respects.
> 
> ...


There was one night in the Albert no? I remember this as I avoided it. Very popular apparently .


----------



## TopCat (Feb 3, 2021)

I so miss being out on the lash in Brixton.


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2021)

TopCat said:


> There was one night in the Albert no? I remember this as I avoided it. Very popular apparently .


Yes - there was one on the night after he died and it was probably the best night I've put on. The atmosphere in the Albert was incredible: emotional, celebratory, wild.
It really felt like this was the place to be.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Feb 3, 2021)

Beautiful sky over Barrington Rd.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 3, 2021)

xsunnysuex said:


> Beautiful sky over Barrington Rd.
> 
> View attachment 252630


sadly no shepherds in brixton


----------



## TopCat (Feb 3, 2021)

Pickman's model said:


> sadly no shepherds in brixton


I bet there are a few sheep tucked away.


----------



## theboris (Feb 3, 2021)

editor said:


> Yes - there was one on the night after he died and it was probably the best night I've put on. The atmosphere in the Albert was incredible: emotional, celebratory, wild.
> It really felt like this was the place to be.


It was a great night, I've only a couple of photos, as it was so rammed you could hardly take a pic


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2021)

theboris said:


> It was a great night, I've only a couple of photos, as it was so rammed you could hardly take a pic


There was an absolutely huge queue outside and I kept having friends and acquaintances text me asking if I could get them in - but I knew that if I went out there it would be carnage. It was easily the most emotional I've ever been at a DJ gig. The crowd were amazing.


----------



## theboris (Feb 3, 2021)

editor said:


> There was an absolutely huge queue outside and I kept having friends and acquaintances text me asking if I could get them in - but I knew that if I went out there it would be carnage. It was easily the most emotional I've ever been at a DJ gig. The crowd were amazing.



Fortunately, I knew the bouncer and she let us in


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2021)

Just found this - Bowie's charity gig for Brixton


----------



## billythefish (Feb 5, 2021)

madolesance said:


> Iron church being demolished, Hetherington Road.View attachment 252577


Nooooo! So sad - I thought this had been protected as one of the last Tin Tabernacles to survive. I used to love it in the summer when it was so hot they would leave the doors open and we could hear the Gospel music drifting down the road. Picture taken of the sunrising from the roof of my old place.


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2021)

madolesance said:


> Iron church being demolished, Hetherington Road.View attachment 252577


That's such a shame. Does anyone know what it's being replaced with?


----------



## lang rabbie (Feb 5, 2021)

editor said:


> That's such a shame. Does anyone know what it's being replaced with?


New church on ground floor with 7  flats above. 

Planning applications history


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2021)

Take a futuristic jog through Brixton in the Watchdogs Legion game:


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2021)

LOVE THIS GUY!


----------



## editor (Feb 5, 2021)

More here. The level of detail - and the way they've changed around bits of Brixton - is amazing 



Here's how they did it:


----------



## lang rabbie (Feb 5, 2021)

editor said:


> Here's how they did it:



Hmmm... How much did someone involved in Nine Elms "regeneration" pay in project placement fees to be a Digital London "Boro"?


----------



## theboris (Feb 5, 2021)

editor said:


> More here. The level of detail - and the way they've changed around bits of Brixton - is amazing
> 
> 
> 
> Here's how they did it:



How far does it go up Brixton Hill, do you know? Asking for a friend


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 5, 2021)

theboris said:


> How far does it go up Brixton Hill, do you know? Asking for a friend


It doesn’t- it stops just after St Matthew’s


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 5, 2021)

Feb is lgbt history month - see the official library programme of events here,

*Lambeth LGBT history month brochure*

https://beta.lambeth.gov.uk/sites/default/files/2021-01/101816 LGBTQ+ brochure WEB.pdf

Our new local lgbt forum has its launch event tomorrow at 2pm and a history event each sat in feb - links to all their events on the website:

Home | Lambeth Links

* edited to add - all free & online


----------



## CH1 (Feb 6, 2021)

lang rabbie said:


> New church on ground floor with 7  flats above. View attachment 252907
> View attachment 252908
> Planning applications history


In case anyone is interested in the ancient history on this site
It was built as a Primitive Methodist Chapel in the 1890s.
Methodists sold it to Bible Truth Church in 1962.
The first article below indicates Lambeth Council had issued a Compulsory Purchase Order (presumably for replacement with council flats - as per Bowland Close opposite side of Bedford Road)
The Clapham Society supported the church at the public enquiry, or the grounds that their Hetherington Road location was well suited for Pentecostal worship.
The second article gives more details about the denomination - founded by Barbadians in New York in 1917.
They would like to build a proper church (in the last paragraph). So this has now come to pass, apparently.


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2021)

Mural news 















						In photos: Brixton’s Michelle Obama mural gets painted over
					

Some two and a half years after it was created on the side of the Marks & Spencer store in Brixton, a large chunk of the Michelle Obama mural has been painted over.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Feb 6, 2021)

And this is wonderful stuff









						Take One Leave One – free clothing initiative in Brixton, Windrush Square on Sundays
					

Seen last Sunday braving the inclement weather in Windrush Square were the people behind the Take One Leave One initiative for Brixton. The project is straightforward – if you’re in nee…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Feb 8, 2021)

Paulet update 









						Paulet Estate community garden to be redesigned with a new space for residents to grow food
					

The Paulet Estate community garden is going to be redesigned to give the community a space to grow their own food and to help the environment.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## cresconius (Feb 8, 2021)

editor said:


> Paulet update
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I find these schemes tend to be announced to great fanfare, with short term funding, flashy new stuff and then ultimately fall into disrepair. I really hope that this isn't the case and they try and forge links with the Remakery, Myatt's Field Park and LJAG and Loughborough Farm so that any changes are sustainable. Something modest with additional community gardening space would be great. The current space always seems a little barren and I am not sure how much the small kids play area is used seeing as Elam Street and Myatt's Field are so close by.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 9, 2021)

Had just started watching the Channel Four News tonight when I heard the lock rattling and got up to investigate when my front door opened and a black guy with matching face mask and a duffel coat was inside the front door.
At first I thought it was my lodger - but when I saw it wasnt I asked what the guy was up to.
I'm working for your landlord he says - and disappears upstairs.

I didn't know what to do, being 66 and not up to a fight with someone maybe forty years younger.
I didn't think ringing the fuzz was short-term realistic.

As it happens my home invader reappeared in a couple of minutes coming down the stairs. He was just checking my fire extinguishers he said before heading off into the snow.
He didn't nick my birth certificate, or my lodger's laptop - but until my lodger comes back from night shift I can't be sure nothing valuable has been stolen.

I've been burgled twice and had one attempted break-in since I've lived in Brixton - prior to this American style home invasion.
Maybe one just gets immune?


----------



## David Clapson (Feb 9, 2021)

So he had keys and he just let himself in? Wtf? You're supposed to get 24 hrs written notice of a landlord's visit, and they're supposed to ring the bell. You'd better start bolting the door.


----------



## nick (Feb 9, 2021)

Outrageous

hope you’re not too traumatised.
24 hrs notice as said above
Here is one of the more comprehensive guides from google on landlord access etc








						Landlord Access Rights: Can A Tenant Refuse Entry?
					

It seems like the most obvious thing in the world, but the question of whether or not a tenant can refuse entry to a landlord is not as straightforward as one might expect. Landlord access rights are frequently misunderstood and can be frustrating if you don’t know where you stand, which is why...




					www.pettyson.co.uk
				




I suspect your next practical course of action will be guided by your appetite for a fight and whether the landlord is private or an HA or council etc


Edit to add - if you do decide to go down the (immensely satisfying) Green ink and legal threat route, check first that your lease allows you to have a lodger


----------



## CH1 (Feb 9, 2021)

You are latching onto the guy's patter. This was a burglary - except I happened to be in. I imagine he may have been as surprised as I was - but he didn't let it put him off.
My lodger was not too pleased this morning to find his iPad had been taken.

The problem essentially is that when lodger went out yesterday he didn't double lock the door. 
Ironically several years back I locked myself out.I couldn't get in even with the help of two neighbours
I had to have Fortress Lock into change lock  and fitr London bar etc.

Now a Fortress reinforced lock does not seem to have stopped a determined burglar using the credit card trick or similar on the yale.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 9, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> So he had keys and he just let himself in? Wtf? You're supposed to get 24 hrs written notice of a landlord's visit, and they're supposed to ring the bell. You'd better start bolting the door.


Your suggestion about bolting the door is a good one.
I think I'll remove Lambeth's anti-draught strip they put in years ago.
Stopped me bolting the door tightly shut - and increased the draughts.


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 9, 2021)

Gosh, CH1 that sounds horrible - I think you did the right thing to stay calm - not sure how you managed it! I always lock my door from the inside (deadlock) at least at night and often during the day. I leave the keys near the door (but not accessible through the letterbox) in case I need to get out , open the door or someone else (not a burglar) needs to get in. This was on police advice when lots of houses in my old street were getting broken into in the same way as you house was.
Take care


----------



## nick (Feb 9, 2021)

Ouch - sorry for the loss (and my misinterpretation).

What others said re bolts,  
As Sparky said, keys close to hand in case you need to exit in a fire
Maybe a security chain if the draft v deadlock equation doesn't work with current weather


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2021)

Free bike repairs tomorrow Dr Bike fixing bikes in Windrush Square, Brixton on Weds 10th Feb, 4pm-7pm


----------



## editor (Feb 9, 2021)

Has anyone else noticed the growing amount of pigeons around Brixton?


----------



## alex_ (Feb 9, 2021)

editor said:


> Has anyone else noticed the growing amount of pigeons around Brixton?



It’s cos kfc is Deliveroo only at the moment


----------



## David Clapson (Feb 9, 2021)

It seems we need to rename Tulse Hill, Thurlow Park and Vassall ward. They were all named after pro-slavery people:


> Vassall ward was named after Henry Richard Vassall-Fox, whose statue in Holland Park was vandalised last year.
> Thurlow Park was named after Edward Thurlow, who tried to sabotage anti-slavery legislation.
> Tulse Hill was named after Sir Henry Tulse, a former Lord Mayor of London who profited from the West African slave trade.











						‘Brixton Windrush’ ward proposed for south London
					

Parts of south London are set to be renamed to honour the Windrush generation and erase links with slave traders.




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## David Clapson (Feb 9, 2021)

CH1 said:


> My lodger was not too pleased this morning to find his iPad had been taken.



Have you reported it to the police? 

And get some spare keys and hide them. Bury them in a flower pot or a park. (Coat them with oil and put them in a plastic bag.)


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Have you reported it to the police?
> 
> And get some spare keys and hide them. Bury them in a flower pot or a park. (Coat them with oil and put them in a plastic bag.)


Surely it would be better to just leave them with a friend? And why would you coat them in oil?


----------



## David Clapson (Feb 9, 2021)

The friend might be out or away or asleep. The oil stops them rusting.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 9, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> The friend might be out or away or asleep. The oil stops them rusting.


What kind of oil?


----------



## David Clapson (Feb 9, 2021)

Anything  really. I used olive oil when I hid mine under a flower pot.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 9, 2021)

CH1 said:


> You are latching onto the guy's patter. This was a burglary - except I happened to be in. I imagine he may have been as surprised as I was - but he didn't let it put him off.
> My lodger was not too pleased this morning to find his iPad had been taken.
> 
> The problem essentially is that when lodger went out yesterday he didn't double lock the door.
> ...


Sorry to hear that CH1. I think it is much easier to become accustomed to it if you don't see it happen.  But coming to face to face inside your home is pretty scary.

The credit card trick is easily prevented with a self or auto deadlocking nightlatch. Yale make a very secure one and there are cheaper copies from about £50 which are also better than a regular nightlatch. I would never install anything less (I now use three point self deadlocking locks - a bit like modern patio door locks).

You should also have a deadlock lower on the door to prevent it getting booted in, and ideally hinge bolts (very cheap and easy to install). Make sure deadlock is thumbturn on the inside so that you cant get locked in. And a spare key safe for the ... uh ... spare key (if you are allowed in communal areas). Of course, all of that is pointless if you have a crappy door.

I broke into my neighbours house after he locked himself out a few weeks ago. His was a regular nightlatch. I used a box of chocolates as that was what he had in his shopping bag. No kidding.


I mentioned previously my mates bike getting nicked and that he got it back in a sting (thief worked at Halfords!) So I offered him share of my bike store which he accidentally left unlocked and both our bikes were consequently nicked (my beloved 2008 Specialized Stumpjumper FSR comp silver / blue, if anyone happens to come across one). To rub salt in, he then locked it properly and the thieves came back two weeks later with bolt cutters and chopped the armoured security hasps off (thankfully no bikes left to nick).


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 9, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> It seems we need to rename Tulse Hill, Thurlow Park and Vassall ward. They were all named after pro-slavery people:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Well they may be quite different wards too. 

Tulse Hill's being split into two so needs new names. Thurlow Park is changing a bit. Vassel is a bit different and will be named after Myatt's Field.


----------



## TopCat (Feb 10, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Surely it would be better to just leave them with a friend? And why would you coat them in oil?


Stop them rusting and not working. Plus your friend may be out or not want drunk keyless mate staggering round at 3am.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 10, 2021)

Rushy said:


> The credit card trick is easily prevented with a self or auto deadlocking nightlatch. Yale make a very secure one and there are cheaper copies from about £50 which are also better than a regular nightlatch. I would never install anything less (I now use three point self deadlocking locks - a bit like modern patio door locks).
> 
> You should also have a deadlock lower on the door to prevent it getting booted in, and ideally hinge bolts (very cheap and easy to install). Make sure deadlock is thumbturn on the inside so that you cant get locked in. And a spare key safe for the ... uh ... spare key (if you are allowed in communal areas). Of course, all of that is pointless if you have a crappy door.
> 
> I broke into my neighbours house after he locked himself out a few weeks ago. His was a regular nightlatch. I used a box of chocolates as that was what he had in his shopping bag. No kidding.


Thanks for that advice. I reckon simply locking the mortice would probably have prevented this robbery.
I did report it to the police online, and several phone calls back from them they have now closed the case because there is not enought to go on evidentially - which seemed obvious from the start.
I'd be intrigued to view brglary stats locally right now. Not a subject I've had to interest myself in for a long time.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 10, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Stop them rusting and not working. Plus your friend may be out or not want drunk keyless mate staggering round at 3am.


I had a friendly next-door neighbour who kep some keys from 1986 - about 2010 when they moved to St Albans. 
I guess I need to reach out from my silo as they say these days.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 10, 2021)

heres the latest on Lambeths shameful decision about Cressingham Gardens planning permission:



> Today by Gerlinde Gniewosz, Organiser
> Thank you for all of your support to date.  Last night Lambeth’s Planning Application Committee (PAC) agreed 6:1 in favour to demolish the Ropers Walk block on Cressingham and to build a really ugly building in its place (sorry, no other way to describe it).  Our lawyers were able to submit another strongly worded letter to the PAC before their decision, which you can read here:
> 
> Cressingham Gardens part-redevelopment given planning go-ahead
> ...


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 10, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Had just started watching the Channel Four News tonight when I heard the lock rattling and got up to investigate when my front door opened and a black guy with matching face mask and a duffel coat was inside the front door.
> At first I thought it was my lodger - but when I saw it wasnt I asked what the guy was up to.
> I'm working for your landlord he says - and disappears upstairs.
> 
> ...


That sounds really scary! hope you are ok.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 10, 2021)

friendofdorothy said:


> That sounds really scary! hope you are ok.


It was scary and unsettling. It was a bit like appearing in a David Lynch movie.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 10, 2021)

CH1 said:


> It was scary and unsettling. It was a bit like appearing in a David Lynch movie.



Told my partner who is in all day as on furlong to put mortice lock on when I leave in mornings.

Sorry to hear about what happened to you.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 10, 2021)

friendofdorothy said:


> heres the latest on Lambeths shameful decision about Cressingham Gardens planning permission:


Thanks for posting, friendofdorothy - a disgraceful desicion by the PAC although unfortunately not surprising.


----------



## Smick (Feb 11, 2021)

Why are Lambeth so hellbent on demolishing these flats? Do they need the proceeds or is there some other reason. It seems to be tunnel vision over several years.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2021)

Smick said:


> Why are Lambeth so hellbent on demolishing these flats? Do they need the proceeds or is there some other reason. It seems to be tunnel vision over several years.


Right next to the park - a property developer’s dream


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Right next to the park - a property developer’s dream


Yup. Shunt the poor and old folk out of the way and watch those luxury flats rake in the £££££. It's obscene.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 11, 2021)

Smick said:


> Why are Lambeth so hellbent on demolishing these flats? Do they need the proceeds or is there some other reason. It seems to be tunnel vision over several years.



Money, money, money. 

Strike rich, no more upkeep costs, get rid of the horrible poor people that live in them that they have to pay benefits to. 

Naked greed and prejudice.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 11, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Money, money, money.
> 
> Strike rich, no more upkeep costs, get rid of the horrible poor people that live in them that they have to pay benefits to.
> 
> Naked greed and prejudice.


I don't think it's helpful to simplify it to this kind of thing.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2021)

teuchter said:


> I don't think it's helpful to simplify it to this kind of thing.


but that's what it is - greed and pandering to it


----------



## nagapie (Feb 11, 2021)

teuchter said:


> I don't think it's helpful to simplify it to this kind of thing.


I think it's extemely helpful.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> but that's what it is - greed and pandering to it


Whose greed?


----------



## nagapie (Feb 11, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Whose greed?


The LEA. They see their job as making money instead of actually looking after people. Also do you have any idea how corrupt Lambeth is? There are so many cronies who will make money out of that development, make no mistake.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Whose greed?


Property developers and Lambeth


----------



## teuchter (Feb 11, 2021)

nagapie said:


> The LEA. They see their job as making money instead of actually looking after people. Also do you have any idea how corrupt Lambeth is? There are so many cronies who will make money out of that development, make no mistake.


So we just say, any kind of development that Lambeth does is 100% driven by making some cash for council officers' mates. And housing targets, budget cuts and that sort of thing is irrelevant? End of story, no further discussion needed.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Property developers and Lambeth


What is Lambeth "greedy" for?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2021)

You don't think the property developers are greedy?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2021)

teuchter said:


> What is Lambeth "greedy" for?


Kickbacks


----------



## teuchter (Feb 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> You don't think the property developers are greedy?


Property developers try to make money by developing property. No big surprises there.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Kickbacks


So - would you object to them building any kind of housing anywhere, because the only motivation behind doing so would be individuals in the council making money illegitimately?


----------



## nagapie (Feb 11, 2021)

teuchter said:


> So we just say, any kind of development that Lambeth does is 100% driven by making some cash for council officers' mates. And housing targets, budget cuts and that sort of thing is irrelevant? End of story, no further discussion needed.


I am talking in particular about Cressingham, in which Lambeth's greed and corruption is well documented. This includes how the development will reduce social housing rather than add to it as well as all sorts of wrongs against the community and environment, why do you think it's constantly being taken to court. 
If you want to talk about other Lambeth projects, I will direct you to the Hondo Tower thread. Unfortunately Lambeth has form for this sort of corruption. 
And while budget cuts are a thing, vanity projects like the town hall are able to push ahead while things like children's centers and libraries are forced to push back against the cuts. 
Really, I don't know what you're trying to defend here.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2021)

teuchter said:


> So - would you object to them building any kind of housing anywhere, because the only motivation behind doing so would be individuals in the council making money illegitimately?


Yes. I think they all need to be burnt in a skip


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2021)

Coming up:


----------



## teuchter (Feb 11, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I am talking in particular about Cressingham, in which Lambeth's greed and corruption is well documented. This includes how the development will reduce social housing rather than add to it as well as all sorts of wrongs against the community and environment, why do you think it's constantly being taken to court.
> If you want to talk about other Lambeth projects, I will direct you to the Hondo Tower thread. Unfortunately Lambeth has form for this sort of corruption.
> And while budget cuts are a thing, vanity projects like the town hall are able to push ahead while things like children's centers and libraries are forced to push back against the cuts.
> Really, I don't know what you're trying to defend here.


I'm not trying to defend anything; I do not think the Cressingham scheme should go ahead.

I'm saying a simplistic account of what drives this stuff is counterproductive.

For people looking at something like Cressingham, people who don't know the history and don't yet have an opinion, if they see on the one side the council saying it's because they have to meet their housing targets in the context of very limited budgets that mean they have to attempt to extract financial value out of their existing assets, and then on the other side people just shouting that it all comes down to councillor backhanders, then I think many people are going to regard that is simplistic conspiracy type stuff, and buy the Lambeth line.

It's much more effective to address the arguments coming from Lambeth directly, in my opinion. Explain what the viable alternatives are, point out where Lambeth have been ignoring them, and so on.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Property developers try to make money by developing property. No big surprises there.


No one's claiming it is


----------



## teuchter (Feb 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Yes. I think they all need to be burnt in a skip


No more social housing ever, anywhere, then.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 11, 2021)

teuchter said:


> I'm not trying to defend anything; I do not think the Cressingham scheme should go ahead.
> 
> I'm saying a simplistic account of what drives this stuff is counterproductive.
> 
> ...


Sadly these are not conspiracy theories, the corruption is real and the sooner it is spoken about for what it is, the sooner it will be addressed instead of pretending that such things do not exist in a white Western country. 
Also Cressingham provided Lambeth with an alternative that provided them with housing and budget opportunities, which they refused to accept, doesn't exactly make you feel like they are stuck between a rock and a hard place. 
Really you are talking about things that have been tried and failed because at the root of all of this is simply naked greed and prejudice.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2021)

teuchter said:


> No more social housing ever, anywhere, then.


We don't need property developers for that - they are the enemy of social housing


----------



## editor (Feb 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> We don't need property developers for that - they are the enemy of social housing


Lambeth Council are property developers now!


----------



## Southlondon (Feb 11, 2021)

nagapie said:


> I am talking in particular about Cressingham, in which Lambeth's greed and corruption is well documented. This includes how the development will reduce social housing rather than add to it as well as all sorts of wrongs against the community and environment, why do you think it's constantly being taken to court.
> If you want to talk about other Lambeth projects, I will direct you to the Hondo Tower thread. Unfortunately Lambeth has form for this sort of corruption.
> And while budget cuts are a thing, vanity projects like the town hall are able to push ahead while things like children's centers and libraries are forced to push back against the cuts.
> Really, I don't know what you're trying to defend here.


I’m not going to Defend all the actions of Lambeth council but where’s your evidence of corruption? There is none. They might be doing things you don’t like but that doesn’t mean they’re corrupt . The ejections are coming up and that’s when residents can show their displeasure by voting them out or, conversely voting them in. If you have evidence of corruption then hand it over to the police up investigate but I have not seen any myself


----------



## Rushy (Feb 11, 2021)

Southlondon said:


> The ejections are coming up ...




Wishful thinking!


----------



## teuchter (Feb 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> We don't need property developers for that - they are the enemy of social housing


You are saying we can't trust local authorities either though. So how are you going to get it built?


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2021)

teuchter said:


> You are saying we can't trust local authorities either though. So how are you going to get it built?


Massive systematic change


----------



## nagapie (Feb 11, 2021)

Southlondon said:


> I’m not going to Defend all the actions of Lambeth council but where’s your evidence of corruption? There is none. They might be doing things you don’t like but that doesn’t mean they’re corrupt . The ejections are coming up and that’s when residents can show their displeasure by voting them out or, conversely voting them in. If you have evidence of corruption then hand it over to the police up investigate but I have not seen any myself


Lambeth council have been accused a number of  times of corruption in terms of handing contracts to their preferred providers rather than through fair tender. I personally have experience of this but I cannot post this on public message board - not as someone who was hoping for a contract but as someone who suffered due to the fall out of this. 
Not carrying out proper consultation or making consultation inaccessible is corrupt in my books. Hiding evidence of alternatives, even ignoring this, having your housing officers support projects when they're supposed to be neutral, having hidden and vested interests in developments - this is all corrupt. 
Unfortunately our election system doesn't offer a way out with no alternative but voting for others who also support the status quo.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 11, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Massive systematic change


So... when people say, how about this Cressingham Gardens story - I've heard that Lambeth are forced to do this stuff in order to meet their housing targets, because central government does not provide any budget to build on new sites. Your answer is, no it's not about that, it's all about corrupt councillors. And they say, I see, what can we do about this? And you say, massive systematic change. They nod and walk off. The next time the Cressingham story comes up, they think, oh well, lost cause - there's nothing to be done about that except for some kind of revolution, and it doesn't look like that's going to happen soon.


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 11, 2021)

teuchter said:


> So... when people say, how about this Cressingham Gardens story - I've heard that Lambeth are forced to do this stuff in order to meet their housing targets, because central government does not provide any budget to build on new sites. Your answer is, no it's not about that, it's all about corrupt councillors. And they say, I see, what can we do about this? And you say, massive systematic change. They nod and walk off. The next time the Cressingham story comes up, they think, oh well, lost cause - there's nothing to be done about that except for some kind of revolution, and it doesn't look like that's going to happen soon.


I know. Shame innit


----------



## nagapie (Feb 11, 2021)

teuchter said:


> So... when people say, how about this Cressingham Gardens story - I've heard that Lambeth are forced to do this stuff in order to meet their housing targets, because central government does not provide any budget to build on new sites. Your answer is, no it's not about that, it's all about corrupt councillors. And they say, I see, what can we do about this? And you say, massive systematic change. They nod and walk off. The next time the Cressingham story comes up, they think, oh well, lost cause - there's nothing to be done about that except for some kind of revolution, and it doesn't look like that's going to happen soon.



You are willfully ignoring the whole history of how this has played out and the alternatives Lambeth could have chosen and met their targets.


----------



## Southlondon (Feb 11, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Lambeth council have been accused a number of  times of corruption in terms of handing contracts to their preferred providers rather than through fair tender. I personally have experience of this but I cannot post this on public message board - not as someone who was hoping for a contract but as someone who suffered due to the fall out of this.
> Not carrying out proper consultation or making consultation inaccessible is corrupt in my books. Hiding evidence of alternatives, even ignoring this, having your housing officers support projects when they're supposed to be neutral, having hidden and vested interests in developments - this is all corrupt.
> Unfortunately our election system doesn't offer a way out with no alternative but voting for others who also support the status quo.


That’s not evidence of corruption, and if anyone dies find evidence they should pass it to the police or make it public. I totally agree they are not working with their residents interests at the fore, and I can only foresee a looming disaster with their property development arm, but that doesn’t equal corruption


----------



## nagapie (Feb 11, 2021)

Southlondon said:


> That’s not evidence of corruption, and if anyone dies find evidence they should pass it to the police or make it public. I totally agree they are not working with their residents interests at the fore, and I can only foresee a looming disaster with their property development arm, but that doesn’t equal corruption


I don't agree with your definition of corruption. Nor do I see how expecting the little people without a power base, money for legal representation, etc can challenge this. 
I have recently written to Bell Addy-Rebeiro about corruption in a particular department; bet it goes nowhere. 
Your trust in our systems is misguided, they have been shown not to work in the favour of people over and over again. Cressingham have given it the best fight anyone could ask for, and still they're losing.


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 11, 2021)

Whether it is corruption or not, a big part of it is that the opposition doesn't have the numbers to make real challenges. 5 Greens and 1 Tory in the council, even if they work together and are amazingly effective, can be easily ignored. Don't get me wrong, they'd still probably push this stuff through, but if there were a lot more opposition councilors then at least they'd have to work for it a bit harder. Although presumably a few of you were around pre 2014 when there were a lot more and remember that things were not necessarily much better!

The lack of local newspapers doesn't help either even though Buzz does a good job of raising housing issues and other council issues. But the old style proper newspapers that used to have a few local reporters nosing about would be good as well. I sometimes read stories from elsewhere in London or UK where the local papers still are able to send council reporters along to every public meeting and then run stories on papers that thousands of people read everyday and feel a bit jealous.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 11, 2021)

nagapie said:


> You are willfully ignoring the whole history of how this has played out and the alternatives Lambeth could have chosen and met their targets.


No I'm not. I'm not commenting on the history of the project and the alternatives that could have been pursued. I'm commenting on the simplistic explanations that are being offered, of the motivations behind what has happened.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 11, 2021)

teuchter said:


> No I'm not. I'm not commenting on the history of the project and the alternatives that could have been pursued. I'm commenting on the simplistic explanations that are being offered, of the motivations behind what has happened.


You said my explanations were simplistic and offered others. Yet I have pointed out that those other explanations and problems were solved by the residents themselves coming up with an alternative proposal, which was then rejected by the council. So if the solutions to your issues were solvable, why has the council refused them? The history of how this has played out is entirely relevant to this argument.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 11, 2021)

nagapie said:


> You said my explanations were simplistic and offered others. Yet I have pointed out that those other explanations and problems were solved by the residents themselves coming up with an alternative proposal, which was then rejected by the council. So if the solutions to your issues were solvable, why has the council refused them? The history of how this has played out is entirely relevant to this argument.


There's any number of reasons why the council might reject alternative proposals. Incompetence, organisational inertia, laziness, lack of expertise, failure of information to be shared. There's also the possibility that there are reasons that the alternative proposals don't work, or they don't fully work, or would work but only with some compromises, for reasons the council has failed to communicate. Or maybe there's a complicated mix of all of these things quite possibly including some level of corruption. There is no reason to jump to the conclusion that it can all just be explained away by corruption plain and simple, all just a result of individuals' desire for personal financial gain.

If that simplistic explanation is the one that's put out there, then what are people supposed to do with it? No-one's going to get anywhere by writing to their councillor to tell them that they and the whole system is corrupt. On the other hand, if those interested in trying to affect the outcome can be focused on things like processes that have not been followed, information that has not been shared, consultations that have been misrepresented, and things like this, then there is some hope of something useful happening. You can hassle your local councillor to provide answers to specific questions, or provide information that is not being made available.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 11, 2021)

teuchter said:


> if those interested in trying to affect the outcome can be focused on things like processes that have not been followed, information that has not been shared, consultations that have been misrepresented, and things like this, then there is some hope of something useful happening. You can hassle your local councillor to provide answers to specific questions, or provide information that is not being made available.


This is exactly what the Save Cressingham campaign has done. Still losing.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 11, 2021)

nagapie said:


> This is exactly what the Save Cressingham campaign has done.


I know.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 11, 2021)

teuchter said:


> I know.


And I bet if you asked a load of them they'd tell you they are fighting greed and corruption. That's what it comes down to at the end.


----------



## editor (Feb 12, 2021)

Brixton news Adblock Lambeth campaign group battle huge digital advertising screen on Brixton Road


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 12, 2021)

editor said:


> Brixton news Adblock Lambeth campaign group battle huge digital advertising screen on Brixton Road



....that’s the site of the Dracula billboard that created a bit of a buzz globally a couple of years back....


----------



## Rushy (Feb 12, 2021)

Did anyone break the glass?


----------



## Ms T (Feb 14, 2021)

A young lad stabbed in Brockwell Park this afternoon, right by the lido entrance. We were there about five minutes after the incident - right as the police and paramedics arrived, shortly followed by an air ambulance. According to the young bloke I spoke to who was a witness, the victim was attacked by a gang of five. I heard someone say he was only 15. 😭😭


----------



## Ms T (Feb 14, 2021)

Updates as teen rushed to hospital after stabbing in South London park
					

Multiple police units descended on Brockwell Park in Brixton




					www.mylondon.news
				




So literally five minutes before we got there. I’m selfishly glad we didn’t witness it or have to administer first aid. I can’t stop thinking about the poor lad. His hands were covered in blood. 😭


----------



## editor (Feb 14, 2021)




----------



## Gramsci (Feb 15, 2021)

My experience as one of those local residents who does read reports and ask questions is that I'm regarded as one of the usual suspects. One Labour Cllr regularly uses line that anyone who asks questions is not "representative" of the local community.

I do agree with teuchter that its not helpful to accuse Lambeth officers / Cllrs of corruption. I've heard people accuse them of taking back handers etc. Funnily enough I don't. I try to ask questions after listening to them and reading the relevant Council reports.

They often find that more annoying than simply saying they are corrupt.

Part of reason I don't use they are all corrupt line is imo they , despite cuts, can make some political choices.

It would also be easy for the Labour Group to relax the strict discipline on back bench Cllrs ( those not in Cabinet) so they can take up issues of their constituents.

I also think the Cabinet system should be abandoned and replaced with committee system again.

Cabinet way of running things has led to over centralisation of power in Labour group. With back bench Cllrs being tightly controlled by small group around the leadership.


----------



## editor (Feb 15, 2021)

Local update:



> Police Notes to the Lambeth Safer Neighbourhood Board
> There will increased police presence in the following areas today: Clapham Town, Brandon estate, Brockwell park, Wandsworth Road, Cooks Road, Dulwich Road junction with Norwood Road.
> Officers from the Taskforce, Violence Suppression Taskforce and Traffic officers will be deployed due to an increase in violent offences within AS over the weeken


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 15, 2021)

Southlondon said:


> That’s not evidence of corruption, and if anyone dies find evidence they should pass it to the police or make it public. I totally agree they are not working with their residents interests at the fore, and I can only foresee a looming disaster with their property development arm, but that doesn’t equal corruption



I have mixed feelings about criticising this Labour Council for its SPV Homes for Lambeth.

What people do not realise is that a lot of Labour Councils have gone down this route ( and they are not all as right wing Progress as this one).  Main reason being is that it gets around right to buy.

I really do not know what alternative Labour Councils have. If they build purely Council housing right to buy kicks in and makes it financially unfeasible for Councils to build. The big discount tenant gets makes long term financial planning impossible.

What is needed imo is end of RTB. Starting with any new builds Councils do.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 15, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Sadly these are not conspiracy theories, the corruption is real and the sooner it is spoken about for what it is, the sooner it will be addressed instead of pretending that such things do not exist in a white Western country.
> Also Cressingham provided Lambeth with an alternative that provided them with housing and budget opportunities, which they refused to accept, doesn't exactly make you feel like they are stuck between a rock and a hard place.
> Really you are talking about things that have been tried and failed because at the root of all of this is simply naked greed and prejudice.



I think I understand what you are getting at.

Its corruption is sense that local democracy has been debased.

I would rather the term local democracy has been degraded.

Slight tangent. Im half way through Grace Blakeley "Stolen. How to save the world from financialisation". Post WW2 the new Welfare state built mass Council Housing and such things as Brixton Recreation Centre. Since the Thatcher revolution the private sector has regained dominance. New Labour accepted this and made its mission to work with the private sector rather than confront it. It was slightly better that the Conservatives.

A building like the Brixton Rec would have no chance of being built now.

The Hondo example you use is a good one. The New Labour Cllrs planning officers saw the deal they made with Hondo as the best they could get given the circumstances. Its TINA.

Opposition was in this context Utopian.

This shows how degraded ( corrupted used in sense of being degraded) democracy has become. Its not a conspiracy theory its the present reality.

When someone came along with a ( reformist) alternative ( Corbyn) they had to be destroyed so that business could go back to normal.

None of my Cllrs ever supported Corbyn and what he represented.

So some of your posts are accurate. Local people engage with local democracy and find that whatever they do they do not get any where.

I think end of Corbyn does not mean the resentment and powerlessness people feel will go away..

My opinion of this Council is that senior Labour Cllrs see themselves as managers of the local economy working with larger business like Hondo or big developers. Local residents are secondary. Its top down. They actually see themselves as socially liberal and doing their best. Its not a surprise the Fabian and Progress wings of party support Starmer.


----------



## happyshopper (Feb 16, 2021)

Accusing Labour councillors of corruption might make you feel better but, in practice, it let’s them off the hook. The terrifying thing isn’t that they are corrupt; it’s that they believe in what they are doing.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Feb 16, 2021)

Don't know if I shared  this before but an old school poster from near where I grew up


----------



## CH1 (Feb 16, 2021)

Following slightly from Gramsci 'strain of thought on disclosure and corruption, and having been referred to the Millenium Pharmacy by the NHS for my Covid Jab, I decided to look them up on Companies House - where they are listed as Twin Ventures International Limited. Millenium's website shows they have three branches - all in Lambeth.

I was surprised to see no mention of this on Companies House - probably because the company files Unaudited Filleted accounts.

What you may say. How come?

Well actually its all down to government's efforts to cut down on red tape and unleash the power of the market - starting with Tony Balir I may add.

Here are the current accounting and reporting rules:

Small businesses can either prepare abridged accounts, or prepare full accounts and then choose to fillet them for Companies House. Under the new regime, you’re a small business if you fall into two of these categories:

Your turnover is no more than £10.2 million
Your balance sheet total is no more than £5.1 million
Your average number of employees is no more than 50
Rule for smaller companies with a turnover of £632,000 or less are even lees onerous.

Just for the record here are the latest accounts for the Millenium Pharmacy. I defy anyone to find anything in there saying its a chain of three pharmacy shops in Lambeth




__





						TWIN VENTURES INTERNATIONAL LIMITED filing history - Find and update company information - GOV.UK
					

TWIN VENTURES INTERNATIONAL LIMITED - Free company information from Companies House including registered office address, filing history, accounts, annual return, officers, charges, business activity




					find-and-update.company-information.service.gov.uk


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2021)

An old loco in Brixton














						A 55 year old Class 73 locomotive rests awhile on a bridge over Pope’s Road, Brixton
					

We’re not the trainspotting types, but this elderly Class 73 locomotive (‘Alison’) caught our eye when we saw it apparently broken down on one of the rail bridges in Pope’s …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Feb 16, 2021)

editor said:


> An old loco in Brixton
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its odd how GB Railfreight has kept going under its original name/logo more or less. Founded by GB Railways inmmediately after rail privatisation in the 1990s, this freight carrier was taken over by First Group in 2003.
The rationale seemed to be that First Group wanted GB Rail's East Anglian routes.
As it happens East Anglia was then allocated to National Express, so First had wasted their money.
In 2010 First Group sold GB Railfreight to Private Equity who kept the logo, such as it is.
First also lost the First Capital Connect Thameslink franchise to Govia amongst other things.

Not to get too excited - GB Railfreght does have a much larger competitor - DB Cargo UK with nearly twice as many locomotives. Don't mention the war, and don't mention Brexit!


----------



## felonius monk (Feb 16, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Following slightly from Gramsci 'strain of thought on disclosure and corruption, and having been referred to the Millenium Pharmacy by the NHS for my Covid Jab, I decided to look them up on Companies House - where they are listed as Twin Ventures International Limited. Millenium's website shows they have three branches - all in Lambeth.
> 
> I was surprised to see no mention of this on Companies House - probably because the company files Unaudited Filleted accounts.
> 
> ...



That's true of larger companies as well not just small companies with Unaudited Accounts with exemptions. There's no obligation to say how many outlets that they have or where- sometimes it appears in the overall summary but not consistently. UK Company filing requirements are extremely lax.


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 16, 2021)

Well it could be worse, you could be Southwark Labour's now ex Cabinet member for housing who quit after South London Press discovered he ran a private Twitter account that attacked community groups and published the story today.

Or yesterday's more on point revelation that Croydon Labour suspended their former council leader and their former cabinet member for finance after a local government association investigation into financial mismanagement.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 16, 2021)

felonius monk said:


> That's true of larger companies as well not just small companies with Unaudited Accounts with exemptions. There's no obligation to say how many outlets that they have or where- sometimes it appears in the overall summary but not consistently. UK Company filing requirements are extremely lax.


I take comfort from the fact that unlike Alliance Boots they are at least registered in the UK and not Zug in Switzerland.
It's quite possible Millenium Pharmacies may pay more tax to the UK than Boots.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 17, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> Well it could be worse, you could be Southwark Labour's now ex Cabinet member for housing who quit after South London Press discovered he ran a private Twitter account that attacked community groups and published the story today.
> 
> Or yesterday's more on point revelation that Croydon Labour suspended their former council leader and their former cabinet member for finance after a local government association investigation into financial mismanagement.


Regarding Croydon - what is happening to the officers? Or were they simply misled by two wilful councillors?
Regarding Southwark - they are something else. After all when Lambeth Cllrs like Ed Davie and Matthew Bennett want to slag off members of the publc, including tenants, they don't normally hide their light under a bushell - never mind opening a fake anonymous Twitter account.

I found this newspaper cutting from the Southwark part of Brixton rather charming. Imagine being shopped by your own MP!


----------



## teuchter (Feb 17, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Its odd how GB Railfreight has kept going under its original name/logo more or less. Founded by GB Railways inmmediately after rail privatisation in the 1990s, this freight carrier was taken over by First Group in 2003.
> The rationale seemed to be that First Group wanted GB Rail's East Anglian routes.
> As it happens East Anglia was then allocated to National Express, so First had wasted their money.
> In 2010 First Group sold GB Railfreight to Private Equity who kept the logo, such as it is.


In between all that, it was also owned for some years by the Channel Tunnel operators Eurotunnel. It is indeed surprising how the branding has survived through it all. Somewhere recently I saw some drawings done when they were setting up the company, with the first version of the livery. Pretty much done in crayons on the back of an envelope. It's stood the test of time though!


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 17, 2021)

Not sure about the officers, CH1. I usually spend a bit of time in Croydon but haven't due to lockdown so I'm not getting the local gossip I once did (not that I was getting a lot of that tbf).

Re Piers and Coyne, well they haven't got on for a long time. I may be misremembering, but Piers may have/may still live near Coyne and so they have long butted heads in local Labour/etc. Southwark Labour sounds like it has had a pretty intense 4 years of conflict between the various camps, so I bet there is  no love lost


----------



## felonius monk (Feb 17, 2021)

CH1 said:


> I take comfort from the fact that unlike Alliance Boots they are at least registered in the UK and not Zug in Switzerland.
> It's quite possible Millenium Pharmacies may pay more tax to the UK than Boots.


Probably not. The sad fact is that many small pharmacies are loss-making. A recent EY report forecasts that 75% of pharmacies will be loss-making within 5 years. This is especially true of small pharmacies and micro-chains that are small in space and more reliant on the fixed-fee prescription revenue as a proportion of sales than larger format Boots and Superdrug stores. Alliance Boots was HQ'd in Zug for a while but since 2012  is part of Walgreen Boots Alliance and a public company quoted in the US. Boots UK Ltd does actually pay corporation tax here.


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 17, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> Whether it is corruption or not, a big part of it is that the opposition doesn't have the numbers to make real challenges. 5 Greens and 1 Tory in the council, even if they work together and are amazingly effective, can be easily ignored. Don't get me wrong, they'd still probably push this stuff through, but if there were a lot more opposition councilors then at least they'd have to work for it a bit harder. Although presumably a few of you were around pre 2014 when there were a lot more and remember that things were not necessarily much better!
> 
> The lack of local newspapers doesn't help either even though Buzz does a good job of raising housing issues and other council issues. But the old style proper newspapers that used to have a few local reporters nosing about would be good as well. I sometimes read stories from elsewhere in London or UK where the local papers still are able to send council reporters along to every public meeting and then run stories on papers that thousands of people read everyday and feel a bit jealous.


Yes. I know it might not be a popular view but the demise and vanishing of the local rag is very sad/worrying. They used to have council reporters, court reporters, links to all the opposition and to those in power.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> The lack of local newspapers doesn't help either even though Buzz does a good job of raising housing issues and other council issues. But the old style proper newspapers that used to have a few local reporters nosing about would be good as well. I sometimes read stories from elsewhere in London or UK where the local papers still are able to send council reporters along to every public meeting and then run stories on papers that thousands of people read everyday and feel a bit jealous.


What depresses me is the thought that if Brixton Buzz hadn't found the time to unearth some dodgy Lambeth activities, they'd go unreported and they'd get away with it. 

As a tin-rattling aside, I've put up a donation form today on Buzz. If we cover our costs that would be great but it would be even better if could at least pay the expenses of local journalists  and get more coverage.  Tricky Skills  does some amazing work as do a few contributors, but it's a never ending task. Even organising a yearly piss up would help!


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2021)

Just got this comment on the Buzz 'please donate' article. 

I kind of hope they're trolling but it's not an attitude that would surprise me: 

"Honestly, I’m torn about how I feel about this request: On one hand, BB provides lots of essential information about our community. On the other, it takes a deeply hostile tone towards anyone who is relatively new to the area (aka gentrifiers). I would feel much more inclined to financially support a site that tries to be more inclusive."


----------



## alex_ (Feb 17, 2021)

editor said:


> Just got this comment on the Buzz 'please donate' article.
> 
> I kind of hope they're trolling but it's not an attitude that would surprise me:
> 
> "Honestly, I’m torn about how I feel about this request: On one hand, BB provides lots of essential information about our community. On the other, it takes a deeply hostile tone towards anyone who is relatively new to the area (aka gentrifiers). I would feel much more inclined to financially support a site that tries to be more inclusive."



Why won’t anyone think of the gentrifiers ?


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2021)

alex_ said:


> Why won’t anyone think of the gentrifiers ?


I told him he could keep his money.  The prick.


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 17, 2021)

editor said:


> Just got this comment on the Buzz 'please donate' article.
> 
> I kind of hope they're trolling but it's not an attitude that would surprise me:
> 
> "Honestly, I’m torn about how I feel about this request: On one hand, BB provides lots of essential information about our community. On the other, it takes a deeply hostile tone towards anyone who is relatively new to the area (aka gentrifiers). I would feel much more inclined to financially support a site that tries to be more inclusive."


It's just one, hopefully you've had a good response from everyone else 💪😊


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2021)

sparkybird said:


> It's just one, hopefully you've had a good response from everyone else 💪😊


It's been quite uplifting seeing some of the comments accompanying the donations.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 17, 2021)

__





						News from Brixton Neighbourhood Forum
					





					mailchi.mp
				




I would urge people to attend next Zoom meeting of Brixton Neighbourhood meeting. Next Tuesday. Details in the link on how to attend.

Council are going to give presentation of their ideas for the development of the Pop Brixton/ International House site. Both sites in Council ownership ( unlike the Hondo site).

This is major development is central Brixton.

From what Ive been hearing the Council have already worked up how they would like it to be developed. With the "consultation" with community groups being rather limited.

As a supporter of Brixton Rec Im personally not happ with sell of the International House to a developer. At this time it is being put to good use as affordable woprkspace.

As is usual with this Progress led Council they are keen to "partner" up with a property developer.

Also to be remembered is that the only reason the Pop site is available is that officers managed , against stiff community resistance, to demolish the Rec/ Brixton Market car park.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 17, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> Local legends The Klf have decided to unleash their previously deleted back catalogue on popular streaming platforms even making the bbc national news......
> 
> one of the projected uploads will feature music from a less well known local legend Tony Thorpe/moody boys. this Is great news if he becomes more widely appreciated, especially as a notable music hotspot cut him loose from his residency and regular income stream even before the current pandemic...... The Moody Boys - Wikipedia




more exciting KLF news......







__





						The KLF Re-enactment Society
					

The KLF Re-enactment Society




					www.klfrs.com


----------



## BigMoaner (Feb 17, 2021)

editor said:


> Just got this comment on the Buzz 'please donate' article.
> 
> I kind of hope they're trolling but it's not an attitude that would surprise me:
> 
> "Honestly, I’m torn about how I feel about this request: On one hand, BB provides lots of essential information about our community. On the other, it takes a deeply hostile tone towards anyone who is relatively new to the area (aka gentrifiers). I would feel much more inclined to financially support a site that tries to be more inclusive."


thought of patroeon? people can contribute monthly and its rolling. just slung you a few quid


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> thought of patroeon? people can contribute monthly and its rolling. just slung you a few quid


Donorbox is pretty much exactly the same thing. And thank you!


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 17, 2021)

Well the Buzz and the forum do feel quite different? Maybe that's always true when there's a community attached to a news/info site.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 17, 2021)

does anyone know about this - I don't have the energy to read it myself - but I'm rather hoping the rest of you will be able to study it and tell me what it means,

*Have your say: Main modifications to the Draft Revised Lambeth Local Plan 2020*





__





						Consultation: Proposed Main Modifications to the Draft Revised Lambeth Local Plan 2020
					






					content.govdelivery.com


----------



## madolesance (Feb 18, 2021)

friendofdorothy said:


> does anyone know about this - I don't have the energy to read it myself - but I'm rather hoping the rest of you will be able to study it and tell me what it means,
> 
> *Have your say: Main modifications to the Draft Revised Lambeth Local Plan 2020*
> 
> ...


It basically says, if you don't read what is presented before you then there's gonna be a good chance you'll not have a clue what is occurring.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 18, 2021)

friendofdorothy said:


> does anyone know about this - I don't have the energy to read it myself - but I'm rather hoping the rest of you will be able to study it and tell me what it means,
> 
> *Have your say: Main modifications to the Draft Revised Lambeth Local Plan 2020*
> 
> ...



The Local Plan lays down planning rules for Lambeth and aims for development in local areas.

It is revised and updated every so often.

The amended version goes to a Planning Inspector. Who takes submissions from local groups and business. He can suggest further alterations.

This is the version with his amendments.

LJAG/ LJ neighbourhood forum put in submission to protect Grove Adventure playground. Which Council opposed. 

I'm going to search through this doc to see what happened about that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 18, 2021)

editor said:


> Just got this comment on the Buzz 'please donate' article.
> 
> I kind of hope they're trolling but it's not an attitude that would surprise me:
> 
> "Honestly, I’m torn about how I feel about this request: On one hand, BB provides lots of essential information about our community. On the other, it takes a deeply hostile tone towards anyone who is relatively new to the area (aka gentrifiers). I would feel much more inclined to financially support a site that tries to be more inclusive."


there's two sorts of people who move into brixton (or hackney or tottenham or wherever) - people who like it as it is, and people who want to change it to reflect their own image. people who use the same shops as existing locals and people who patronise shops catering to gentrifiers. and it's no surprise that there's a great deal of antipathy to people, gentrifiers, who want to evict the existing residents, the working class people who've lived there many many years. carry on with bb as you are, editor, it's doing a grand job


----------



## cresconius (Feb 18, 2021)

I would most likely be classed as a gentrifier but have still donated. There should be a mixed community where people of all races and classes can live side-by-side. I would rather not agree with everything in BB but have it there because it is a truly independent resource that does a great job at exposing the council and wider goings on in the borough in a way most people don't have access to.


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2021)

cresconius said:


> I would most likely be classed as a gentrifier but have still donated. There should be a mixed community where people of all races and classes can live side-by-side. I would rather not agree with everything in BB but have it there because it is a truly independent resource that does a great job at exposing the council and wider goings on in the borough in a way most people don't have access to.


I'm not even sure where this 'deeply hostile tone' is suppose to manifest itself. I'd agree that the site doesn't generally welcome self identified gentrifiers in with open arms but then why would it?

To me it's more about people giving a shit about the existing community of the area they've moved into. Anyone who does that is fine by me, whatever their background or wealth.


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2021)

Actually, here's an example of where I may have found myself briefly adopting a hostile tone:



Outside the Ritzy. Large crowd of workers demanding that the venue be boycotted in their quest to earn a decent wage.

And just one metre away, sitting in the Ritzy bar area were these guys, ignoring the demo and having a great laugh





That said, there was surprisingly very little hostility in the Buzz report considering how angry I was at the time:









						In Photos: Brixton Ritzy Living Wage dispute – big crowds turn out in support of sacked workers
					

A big crowd assembled in Windush Square this evening to support the three union reps who have been dismissed from their jobs at the Ritzy cinema. A fourth worker is awaiting a disciplinary hearing.…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 18, 2021)

Has anyone heard much from Jonathan Bartley of late?  Usually he has quite a high profile in the news but I don't recall anything of late - his co-leader is of course but then she's running for mayor so that would make sense.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 18, 2021)

friendofdorothy said:


> does anyone know about this - I don't have the energy to read it myself - but I'm rather hoping the rest of you will be able to study it and tell me what it means,
> 
> *Have your say: Main modifications to the Draft Revised Lambeth Local Plan 2020*
> 
> ...



Just spent the evening trying to get my head around this. Looking for Loughborough junction.

I'm quite used to Council docs but this you need degree in planning.

I do wish Council would try to make these kinds of documents a bit more understandable.


----------



## catriona (Feb 18, 2021)

Robbery at Sintra cafe on Stockwell Rd?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Feb 19, 2021)

catriona said:


> Robbery at Sintra cafe on Stockwell Rd?



Looks like they got caught on CCTV. it really is low to do it to a small independent place like that.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 19, 2021)

editor said:


> They're really not 'my mates,' so I've no idea why you're saying that or even bringing it up.
> 
> FYI: all their Brixton pubs are staying open, as far as I know, so there is no 'gap in the market.'


I was fiddling about re Antic. I've a revived gripe about the Eagle Print Works - but I'll bump that thread.
Meanwhile can you throw any light on this Fleurets | Antic London and Downing LLP 48 London properties

This is some sort of commercial estate agent claiming to have eleven Antic/Downing LLP pubs for sale.
If you try to drill down there is nothing there - almost as if they never got the details, or maybe the instruction has been pulled.

Or maybe these were the pubs apparently taken over by Portobello?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Feb 19, 2021)

I hope more Antic's dont go in addition to the ones Portobello apparently nabbed. Whilst they are not as good value for money as they once were, they are still preferable to the likes of Youngs, Fullers, Metropolitan etc etc.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2021)

CH1 said:


> I was fiddling about re Antic. I've a revived gripe about the Eagle Print Works - but I'll bump that thread.


I'll look forward to that. It pisses me off every time I see the state of that building.


----------



## Mr paulee (Feb 19, 2021)

Yeah - be terrible to see properly run businesses instead of the Antic cowboys.


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Yeah - be terrible to see properly run businesses instead of the Antic cowboys.


Those 'properly run businesses' would probably take the form of far more expensive gastro pubs though.


----------



## theboris (Feb 19, 2021)

Xmas trees STILL uncollected by Lambeth on Brixton Hill. McCloud is unimpressed


----------



## editor (Feb 19, 2021)

theboris said:


> Xmas trees STILL uncollected by Lambeth on Brixton Hill. McCloud is unimpressed


Only 309 days until next Christmas!


----------



## Mr paulee (Feb 21, 2021)

editor said:


> Those 'properly run businesses' would probably take the form of far more expensive gastro pubs though.


price counts for more (no pun intended) than properly run businesses that don't rip people off.

Dear me Ed.


----------



## editor (Feb 21, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> price counts for more (no pun intended) than properly run businesses that don't rip people off.
> 
> Dear me Ed.


I don't actually understand this comment, sorry. Are you saying you prefer more expensive gastropubs that, by their very nature, are likely to exclude lower income locals?


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 22, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Lambeth Council appear to follow Hackney Council's lead in declaring war on 'Black'-led voluntary organisations:
> 
> Voluntary group threatened with eviction say it’s an ‘attack on Black community’
> 
> ...









*ORIGIN Graduation 2019 - a Rites of Passage programme that was borne out of New Initiatives at 55 Willington Road*​




> *"We are joining the dots up and it doesn’t look good. In Lewisham, Brent and Hackney we find similar things taking place, where Black groups are being threatened with eviction or closure and are being turfed-out onto the streets.
> 
> The contradictions are clearly evident. On the one hand we celebrate the Windrush generation and Black history month but on the other this uprooting of community organisations goes on in the background.
> 
> It’s absolutely disgraceful but unfortunately, those who have been around long enough will recognise this pattern of behaviour."*



See:   Black-led voluntary organisation The Village HQ battle Lambeth’s winding down order


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 23, 2021)

What do people think about those 'How does Brixton Poo?' posters are all over Brixton? is it just Brixton or are they everywhere?


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2021)

friendofdorothy said:


> What do people think about those 'How does Brixton Poo?' posters are all over Brixton? is it just Brixton or are they everywhere?


I find them a bit weird and I don't think they're very effective.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 23, 2021)

editor said:


> I find them a bit weird and I don't think they're very effective.


bit shit maybe.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2021)

Dr Bike in Brixton today and Sat Dr Bike will be fixing bicycles for free in Coldharbour Lane, Brixton: Weds 24th Feb and Sat 27th Feb, 2021


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2021)

Now open The Windrush Fund now open for applications


----------



## felonius monk (Feb 24, 2021)

friendofdorothy said:


> What do people think about those 'How does Brixton Poo?' posters are all over Brixton? is it just Brixton or are they everywhere?


There are elsewhere. First saw it in Stockwell and then Balham. Bit odd that they are in pink.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Feb 25, 2021)

It's disappointing to see that more than half the lights on WIndrush Square are not working. I attach a selection of pictures to illustrate, There are two sorts of fixture: tall lighting poles around the Square, including two across Effra Road, and shorter reflector type, bordering Effra Road. In almost all cases, some or all of the lights are not working. Lambeth has such grand visions and plans, but it can't even - literally - change a lightbulb. I've notified my local councillors (Emma Nye and Scarlett O'Hara), and posted the problem on Fixmystreet, which, incidentally, is a really good way of logging problems/defects/issues in the public realm

www.fixmystreet.com


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 26, 2021)

free zoom event this weekend - part of lgbt history month


> *Feb 27th - LGBT Housing History Month Event* 2pm - 3:30pm
> 
> Looking to the past to inform our future. Discussion with audience Q & A.   There will be stories from the past from a former Brixton Faerie *Julian Hows,* from Stonewall Housing in '80s *Femi Otitoju, * And hearing about present day housing issues from *Carla Ecola *Director The Outside Project, *Josh Willacy* a Trustee of Stonewall Housing and *Daniel Hibbs-Woodings  *of Tonic Housing for older lgbt people.
> 
> ...


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 1, 2021)

teuchter said:


> I don't think it's helpful to simplify it to this kind of thing.



I don't give a fuck what you think, you shonky contrarian miserablist cunt.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 1, 2021)

editor said:


> Lambeth Council are property developers now!



This is the point we made at our 2nd Judicial Review in 2016 - that thru Homes for Lambeth, Lambeth Council were becoming not only (as is proper) a provider of social housing, but also a developer & landlord of market-rent private housing, & that the two roles were conflicting. Who comes first, the people paying a £250 per week private rent to HfL for a studio flat, or the person in the studio flat paid for by Local Housing Allowance? They should both receive equal priority, but as has been established with regard to other "registered social landlords", private renters tend to be given priority.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 1, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Lambeth council have been accused a number of  times of corruption in terms of handing contracts to their preferred providers rather than through fair tender. I personally have experience of this but I cannot post this on public message board - not as someone who was hoping for a contract but as someone who suffered due to the fall out of this.
> Not carrying out proper consultation or making consultation inaccessible is corrupt in my books. Hiding evidence of alternatives, even ignoring this, having your housing officers support projects when they're supposed to be neutral, having hidden and vested interests in developments - this is all corrupt.
> Unfortunately our election system doesn't offer a way out with no alternative but voting for others who also support the status quo.



There's also a history - if you dig thru the paperwork - of waivers granted for procurement without tender AFTER THE FACT. I also personally know of a couple of former officers who, while they worked for LBL, had contracts awarded to their private companies (which, of course, they hadn't declared as outside interests to LBL).


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 1, 2021)

nagapie said:


> You are willfully ignoring the whole history of how this has played out and the alternatives Lambeth could have chosen and met their targets.



What people - including teuchter - ignore, is the "story behind the story", which is that Lambeth see a need to establish new revenue streams, and an easier (relatively!) route to this, is to monetise the land under existing housing estates. It's no accident that the 6 estates chosen for the first phase of regeneration, are all in locations that have considerable visual amenity &/or excellent transport links. This is the story that Lambeth's cabinet & senior officers refuse to tell - that their "pragmatism" around housing is such that it condemns existing residents in favour of servicing the needs of attracting households of "higher net worth" (their words).

Does this signal corruption in the old John Paulson/T. Dan Smith sense? No, there aren't any bundles of used fivers changing hands in the Town Hall's Masonic Lodge. What there is, is what Edwin Delattre called "noble cause corruption". This is where finessing the rules to ensure what is viewed as a good outcome, becomes routinised behaviour that is, nonetheless, either unlawful, or extremely morally dubious. This happens all the time in local authorities simply BECAUSE it has become routine for cllrs to not scrutinise officer reports - here in Lambeth I've lost count of the number of times at meetings where I've brought up an obvious detail in a report or summary, & cllrs are clueless as to what I'm talking about - or to even question (let alone interrogate) officer claims & assertions.

Lambeth could have, had it the will to actually build social housing as opposed to housing for market rent, have done infill borough-wide, hitting their "1000 homes" target in 4-5 yrs. Instead they've chosen a model of housing gain that builds minimal numbers of social homes, gets developers to build some as Section 106 gains, & excuses its behaviour by saying "but we have to build homes for market rent, to pay for the development!". On Cressingham, that's £130 million of costs, for a *maximum social housing gain of 27 homes.

*Obviously, depending on "the market", this could dip to zero.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 1, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> I have mixed feelings about criticising this Labour Council for its SPV Homes for Lambeth.
> 
> What people do not realise is that a lot of Labour Councils have gone down this route ( and they are not all as right wing Progress as this one).  Main reason being is that it gets around right to buy.
> 
> ...



"Getting around RtB" is currently illegal. The Secretary of State for Housing can, if he wants to, kick the board over on local authorities doing this.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 1, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> The Local Plan lays down planning rules for Lambeth and aims for development in local areas.
> 
> It is revised and updated every so often.
> 
> ...



Not that Lambeth ever bother to stick with their Local Plan, unless it suits them.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 1, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> Lambeth could have, had it the will to actually build social housing as opposed to housing for market rent, have done infill borough-wide, hitting their "1000 homes" target in 4-5 yrs.


But if you've sold people the story that councillors and councils are inherently corrupt and driven by "naked greed and prejudice" with the attitude that tenants are "horrible poor people", how do you then persuade people that they should be trusted to build social housing of any form? Wont they just build substandard housing and shovel public money to their contractor friends? Wouldn't these be typical arguments used against the principle of proper, publicly funded social housing?


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 1, 2021)

teuchter said:


> But if you've sold people the story that councillors and councils are inherently corrupt and driven by "naked greed and prejudice" with the attitude that tenants are "horrible poor people", how do you then persuade people that they should be trusted to build social housing of any form? Wont they just build substandard housing and shovel public money to their contractor friends? Wouldn't these be typical arguments used against the principle of proper, publicly funded social housing?



I don't believe they're "inherently corrupt". Rather, I believe that the system they work within is so flawed & lacking in oversight, that "bending the rules" has become the norm/has been regularised into decision-making. As I mentioned earlier, "noble cause corruption", which is different from the sort of corruption people were used to w/r/t local authorities.  I don't necessarily trust ANY local authority to BUILD social housing either. Most of them have been out of that game for at least 35 yrs, with the concomitant lack of experience & skill in every Town Hall. As for "sub-standard" housing, in Lambeth's case I'm unimpressed by the product of the PFI at Myatt's Field North, but accept this could be due to the same lack of experience & skill in assessing build quality, or down to their proven difficulties (pay peanuts, get monkies) in reviewing contracts with big construction companies.

The prejudice part is real on the part of some councillors, sadly. There's the Coldharbour bloke who railed against "too many bloody council tenants in my ward" in May 2018, 3 ex-cllrs I know of who made diatribes against council tenants who dared contradict them, and half-a-dozen current ones who've done similar, plus the likes of "Lying" Luke Murphy, who thought it was fine & dandy to tell fibs at a Scrutiny Committee meeting, with regard to tenants on Central Hill estate.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 1, 2021)

ViolentPanda said:


> I don't believe they're "inherently corrupt". Rather, I believe that the system they work within is so flawed & lacking in oversight, that "bending the rules" has become the norm/has been regularised into decision-making. As I mentioned earlier, "noble cause corruption", which is different from the sort of corruption people were used to w/r/t local authorities.



Well, that's not far off the reasons I don't like what I see as the simplistic representation of what happens as just greed and corruption and no further discussion necessary. That doesn't get anyone anywhere closer to doing something about systematic problems or working out how to try and change these flawed decision making processes. I don't really have any great suggestions because the whole thing is so complex and I struggle to fully understand it all. People making hand-wavy statements about greed and corruption doesn't get me any further in trying to comprehend the situation.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Mar 1, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Well, that's not far off the reasons I don't like what I see as the simplistic representation of what happens as just greed and corruption and no further discussion necessary. That doesn't get anyone anywhere closer to doing something about systematic problems or working out how to try and change these flawed decision making processes. I don't really have any great suggestions because the whole thing is so complex and I struggle to fully understand it all. People making hand-wavy statements about greed and corruption doesn't get me any further in trying to comprehend the situation.



My personal opinion is that we have to start tackling this somewhere, & that supporting a referendum on cabinet governance could be that start. Back in the '80s & '90s we didn't think the committee system was too accountable, but compared to the cabinet governance of the last 15 yrs, it was the last word in local democracy! The ability to attend a meeting & speak without having to pre-book a slot with Lambeth's "democratic services" dept was much moe inclusive, & garnered a much wider variety of views, albeit it was "slower" than councillors & officers liked. To me, "slower" always came over as more thorough, though.


----------



## Not a Vet (Mar 1, 2021)

So coldharbour is shutting for 5 weeks between brixton road and Atlantic according to a letter I got today from southern gas board. It talks about a diversion but who knows where. Baring in mind that coldharbour takes all the traffic displaced from the LTN, I’m wondering what the route will be?


----------



## teuchter (Mar 1, 2021)

Gresham Rd would seem the obvious answer.


----------



## happyshopper (Mar 2, 2021)

Coldharbour doesn’t take all the traffic displaced by the LTN.


----------



## Mr paulee (Mar 2, 2021)

Low-traffic schemes benefit most-deprived Londoners, study finds
					

Data dispels myth that low-traffic neighbourhoods are disproportionately found in privileged areas




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## CH1 (Mar 2, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Low-traffic schemes benefit most-deprived Londoners, study finds
> 
> 
> Data dispels myth that low-traffic neighbourhoods are disproportionately found in privileged areas
> ...


I think the argument in the article is tendentious.
Apparently the LTN areas are not more yuppified, upmarket or lacking in BME residents. And those residents also already walk more.

What this issue is is this. Traffic is being shifted from already low traffic roads such as Mervan, Dalberg and Trelawn onto heavily trafficked roads such as Morval and Coldharbour.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 2, 2021)

CH1 said:


> What this issue is is this. Traffic is being shifted from already low traffic roads such as Mervan, Dalberg and Trelawn onto heavily trafficked roads such as Morval and Coldharbour.


How do you know?


----------



## CH1 (Mar 2, 2021)

teuchter said:


> How do you know?


Because I live on Coldharbour Lane and a close friend lives on Morval Road - and was amazed at the latest measure stopping people turning into Trelawn Road from Effra Road - meaning all traffic into Trelawn now has to go down Morval Road first.

Sorry and all that but nobody seems to have been consulted - this is just continuing traffic fascism.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 3, 2021)

The question is how you know where the traffic that you currently see on Coldharbour Lane would have been instead, had the LTNs not happened.
But this is probably for the other thread...


----------



## cresconius (Mar 3, 2021)

teuchter said:


> The question is how you know where the traffic that you currently see on Coldharbour Lane would have been instead, had the LTNs not happened.
> But this is probably for the other thread...


This is the question that Lambeth should have been prepared to answer when they set up the LTNs. Will traffic/pollution be displaced with the introduction of LTNs? The paper referenced in the guardian article is interesting but not particularly relevant for the main issues people have with LTNs.

FWIW, I am a big fan of what the LTNs want to achieve but they have been implemented poorly and I think the council are not engaging in good faith with constituents.


----------



## teuchter (Mar 3, 2021)

cresconius said:


> This is the question that Lambeth should have been prepared to answer when they set up the LTNs. *Will traffic/pollution be displaced with the introduction of LTNs? *The paper referenced in the guardian article is interesting but not particularly relevant for the main issues people have with LTNs.


It so happens they've just released a bunch of data looking at this question.









						Brixton Liveable Neighbourhood and LTN schemes - improvements for pedestrians and cyclists
					

or there's this guy: Brian For Mayor: Brian Rose - Your Next Mayor of London  A complete conspiracy nutcase.




					www.urban75.net


----------



## happyshopper (Mar 3, 2021)

CH1 said:


> ... this is just continuing traffic fascism.


When you invoke fascism in the context of traffic schemes you should know you've lost the argument.


----------



## Jimbeau (Mar 4, 2021)

MissL said:


> Read an article promoting this new book today which may or may not be of interest to some - Will Hodgkinson -  Roof Dog: A Short History Of The Windmill - Paperback


Bump. Anyone hear Will Hodgkinson on 6Music this morning? On the Chris Hawkins show a little before 0700.                       Will Hodgkinson on The Windmill


----------



## editor (Mar 4, 2021)

Ace Brixton/Tulse hill band!









						South London band Wu-Lu release killer single South (ft. Lex Amor)
					

Brixton Buzz is giving a big shout out for this massive new tune from south London combo Wu-Lu, soundtracking an attack on gentrification, fading relationships and a scream for change.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Mar 4, 2021)

happyshopper said:


> When you invoke fascism in the context of traffic schemes you should know you've lost the argument.


There isn't an argument. There is negligible evidence. It simply a matter of belief.
The figures teuchter has put up are all percentages.
It doesn't take Tim Harford of Radio Four More or Less to point out this is meaningless without absolute numbers too.


----------



## happyshopper (Mar 4, 2021)

CH1 said:


> There isn't an argument. There is negligible evidence. It simply a matter of belief.
> The figures teuchter has put up are all percentages.
> It doesn't take Tim Harford of Radio Four More or Less to point out this is meaningless without absolute numbers too.


Sorry, I didn’t realise you wanted abuse rather than argument. In which case 

SHUT YOUR FESTERING GOB, YOU TIT! YOUR TYPE MAKES ME PUKE! YOU VACUOUS TOFFEE-NOSED MALODOROUS PERVERT!!!


----------



## teuchter (Mar 4, 2021)

CH1 said:


> There isn't an argument. There is negligible evidence. It simply a matter of belief.
> The figures teuchter has put up are all percentages.
> It doesn't take Tim Harford of Radio Four More or Less to point out this is meaningless without absolute numbers too.


The absolute numbers are there too.


----------



## Winot (Mar 5, 2021)

teuchter said:


> The absolute numbers are there too.



Now that he realises that he was mistaken I’m sure that CH1 will be entirely satisfied and have no other issues to raise.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 5, 2021)

happyshopper said:


> Sorry, I didn’t realise you wanted abuse rather than argument. In which case
> 
> SHUT YOUR FESTERING GOB, YOU TIT! YOUR TYPE MAKES ME PUKE! YOU VACUOUS TOFFEE-NOSED MALODOROUS PERVERT!!!


This is worse than a thread on Brexit. Hope it works out for you.


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2021)

Please help out if you can! Stockwell Park Estate crowdfunder launched for summer projects and family trips


----------



## pave (Mar 5, 2021)

I read an interesting and detailed obituary of Bunny Wailer in the Telegraph yesterday - even better on their website  with some old photos. Makes me wonder why the paper always receives so many derogatory remarks on the forum.

Dave


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 5, 2021)

pave said:


> I read an interesting and detailed obituary of Bunny Wailer in the Telegraph yesterday - even better on their website  with some old photos. Makes me wonder why the paper always receives so many derogatory remarks on the forum.
> 
> Dave


Cos it’s very right wing and pro-Establishment


----------



## editor (Mar 5, 2021)

Please keep an eye out...


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 6, 2021)

Here's what she was wearing Police share CCTV image of missing Sarah Everard who vanished while walking home to Brixton - Southwark News

And the route she took:



> Sarah left her friend’s home through a gate onto the A205. Officers are also asking residents near the South Circular around Clapham Common, Cavendish Road, New Park Road, Brixton Hill and Brixton Water Lane to check doorbell footage.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 7, 2021)

I got letter about the next Lambeth Made Community meeting on 18th March by Zoom









						Project news for Lambeth Made Community: Coldharbour Ward
					

If you live in Coldharbour ward,  share your ideas for improving the community here. The council, police and others will see what you have to say!




					coldharbour.commonplace.is
				




I attended the last meeting and was not impressed.

Letter has no minutes of last meeting nor does the website. Letter does say we identified five priorities. Which I dont remember. 

I looked at the map on the commonplace. People had put specific concerns. Nothing on the commonplace website about how these comments were dealt with. If at all.

It comes across to me as wooly Council box ticking exercise. 

Particularly irritating is 2 Enouraging more people to volunteer.

I got feeling at last meeting that the Council response to issues people flag is to ask them what they are going to do about it. Not the Council. 

Like people have enough to do keeping head above water with the pandemic. 

There was someone there at last meeting complaining about Railton LTN.


----------



## editor (Mar 7, 2021)

Art in the Village 













						In photos: WOM Collective stages art exhibition in Brixton Village Courtyard
					

Running until Monday 12th March is this al fresco art exhibition in Brixton Village Courtyard featuring the work of the WOM Collective.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2021)

The cops weren't very chatty but I think they may have broken up a gathering in Station Road yesterday. Anyone know more?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 8, 2021)

editor said:


> The cops weren't very chatty but I think they may have broken up a gathering in Station Road yesterday. Anyone know more?



if thats the case, perhaps the people living on the street and Police ran out of patience, as most times i've walked down Station Road of an evening there has been some kind of gathering occurring, usually with a small sound system, particularly in the warmer months.


----------



## Mr paulee (Mar 8, 2021)

yep, the people of Station Rd think they are immune from the rules with their gatherings every night.
Fucking idiots.


----------



## editor (Mar 8, 2021)

Brixton art











						In photos: International Women’s Day celebrated by WOM Collective mural in Somerleyton Road, Brixton
					

Six artists from the WOM Collective were creating a mural in Somerleyton Road, Brixton yesterday as part of local celebrations for International Woman’s day  (Monday, 8th March).



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## urbanspaceman (Mar 8, 2021)

Lambeth Libraries has upgraded its online book/magazine app, from RBdigital to:

Libby









						Download the Libby App: ebooks & audiobooks FREE from your library
					

Bring the library to you! Free digital books, magazines and more! Available for iOS and Android devices.




					www.overdrive.com
				




I have just downloaded and registered - you need a Lambeth Library card, with a membership number (found on the back, underneath the barcode). Type in the number, just as it stands, with the various letters, and the spacings.

I must say it's remarkable, there are tens of thousands of books, and thousands of magazines and audiobooks. And they're not rubbish or obscure - plenty of very familiar titles (eg Vogue, New Scientist, Economist).  I might never need to buy a book or magazine again ! This is an example of real value provided by Lambeth to the community.

Ed: I think this is a story that could be published on Brixton Buzz, the people should know.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 8, 2021)

I hear the police have been searching the gardens of the houses of “Abbeville Village” for the missing woman. 🙁


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2021)

Women’s Strike Assembly in Windrush Square, Brixton yesterday 






























						In photos: Women’s Strike Assembly in Windrush Square, Brixton
					

To mark International Women’s Day, activists from Women’s Strike Assembly and 8M feminista latinx  gathered in locations across the UK, including Windrush Square in Brixton. We captured…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2021)

urbanspaceman said:


> Lambeth Libraries has upgraded its online book/magazine app, from RBdigital to:
> 
> Libby
> 
> ...


I was about to write about it but it's not working for me. I registered for a library account here Profile - Lambeth but when I input my library account number into the app  UNREG0000**** I get 'invalid library card. Not a valid Lambeth Libraries card' (even though the library page says that it's an active account) 

The Lambeth site also says:


> *How do I get a library card?*
> You can register online on this page: Join The Library.


Clicking on that link takes me to a blank page.


So do I physically have to go the library to get this card? Seems a bit confusing/bit of a faff, if so.

I've written to the library anyway but I cant write anything until I can explain it in a foolproof manner!


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 9, 2021)

editor said:


> I was about to write about it but it's not working for me. I registered for a library account here Profile - Lambeth but when I input my library account number into the app  UNREG0000**** I get 'invalid library card. Not a valid Lambeth Libraries card' (even though the library page says that it's an active account)
> 
> The Lambeth site also says:
> Clicking on that link takes me to a blank page.
> ...



I get a page to choose which library to join but having put in all my details then get a ‘invalid email format’ message - no matter what email address I use.


----------



## editor (Mar 9, 2021)

snowy_again said:


> I get a page to choose which library to join but having put in all my details then get a ‘invalid email format’ message - no matter what email address I use.


I'm chatting to the library folks now so hopefully will have the solution soon!


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 9, 2021)

Ah their web form is crap - email address can’t start with a capital letter (although the default for the email address field is to start with an auto cap on the first word). Making it lower case let me join.


----------



## theboris (Mar 9, 2021)

editor said:


> Please keep an eye out...
> 
> View attachment 257394


Doesn't look good Sarah Everard: police place cordon around block of flats in south London


----------



## CH1 (Mar 9, 2021)

Newsnight had an interview tonight with Rev Guy Hewitt - former High Commissioner of Barbados. Emily Maitliss was pressing him on the Megan situation, Rev Guy was more concerned to stress that Barbados was likely to become a Republic, and in his view should do following the accession of King Charles.

As well as being an Anglican priest Guy Hewitt has a role with the Barbados political establishment. Possibly an updated and democratically selected Cardinal Wolsey?

Funnily enough I've seen the Reverend Guy in action a couple of times. He's been to St John's Angell Town in Brixton as a locum. Rev Rosemarie Mallet got him to do holiday cover for her at St Johns some years back. Talk about social gospel. I have seldom heard sermons so devoid of religious content.

Guy Hewitt would have resonated with the former Bishop of Woolwich, Dr John Robinson whose book Honest to God caused a storm in the 60s. Secular times require secular theology said Dr Robinson.


----------



## ash (Mar 10, 2021)

‘Serving Met officer arrested over Sarah Everard disappearance’ - story just popped up from
The Guardian !


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2021)

ash said:


> ‘Serving Met officer arrested over Sarah Everard disappearance’ - story just popped up from
> The Guardian !


It's on the dedicated thread here.


----------



## editor (Mar 10, 2021)

Brixton scenes 




















						In photos: Feminist Collages post up messages around Brixton
					

Seen under three bridges in Brixton yesterday were these messages from activist group, Feminist Collages London,  who post up slogans “against the white supremacist patriarchy.”



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## coldwaterswim (Mar 11, 2021)

There’s a 24 hour DJ set happening from midday tomorrow to raise funds for norwood and brixton food bank









						BMC.Radio | Instagram | Linktree
					

Big Music Community. Collaborate and Listen.




					linktr.ee


----------



## Nivag (Mar 12, 2021)

Less big advertising is a good thing. Especially the digital ones.


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 12, 2021)

Nivag said:


> Less big advertising is a good thing.  Especially the digital ones.



If São Paulo can do it, so can London


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 12, 2021)

I noticed a few specially made up stickers around Brixton celebrating Glasgow Rangers title triumph, with union jacks in the background and the words "Brixton Loyalist" on it, or something to that description. Good to know 🙄


----------



## teuchter (Mar 12, 2021)

Nivag said:


> Less big advertising is a good thing. Especially the digital ones.



Good on them.


----------



## ash (Mar 15, 2021)

Can anyone recommend  the best fish monger in the market. I haven’t bought fish for years and the last time I used Mash and sons ☹️


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2021)

ash said:


> Can anyone recommend  the best fish monger in the market. I haven’t bought fish for years and the last time I used Mash and sons ☹


Dunno about best, but Dagon is certainly the best named


----------



## catriona (Mar 15, 2021)

ash said:


> Can anyone recommend  the best fish monger in the market. I haven’t bought fish for years and the last time I used Mash and sons ☹


The one near Franco Manca looks good. One of the Mash guys now works at a fish stall in Granville Arcade, on the right coming in from the Popes Rd entrance


----------



## ash (Mar 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Dunno about best, but Dagon is certainly the best named


Is that the one near the Colombian cafe?


----------



## Orang Utan (Mar 15, 2021)

ash said:


> Is that the one near the Colombian cafe?


Perhaps, I haven’t been in BV for a while though


----------



## ash (Mar 15, 2021)

catriona said:


> The one near Franco Manca looks good. One of the Mash guys now works at a fish stall in Granville Arcade, on the right coming in from near the Popes Rd entrance


 
Thanks will check it out they’re probably all pretty ok, just wanted to see if there are any preference.


----------



## ash (Mar 15, 2021)

Orang Utan said:


> Perhaps, I haven’t been in BV for a while though



By best names I thought you meant most named 🙄- just googled it - interesting name indeed


----------



## pave (Mar 16, 2021)

ash said:


> Can anyone recommend  the best fish monger in the market. I haven’t bought fish for years and the last time I used Mash and sons ☹


The first one on the left as your enter the market from Popes Road. I should know the name, I first went there in 1973! - "Olley and sons" maybe.


----------



## wurlycurly (Mar 16, 2021)

ash said:


> Can anyone recommend  the best fish monger in the market. I haven’t bought fish for years and the last time I used Mash and sons ☹



I think all of the market fishmongers are excellent. They're more than happy to de-bone or fillet the fish for inexperienced cooks. A Guardian report this week claims that 40% of all fish is fraudulently mislabelled, so it's nice to know that you're getting the real deal.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 16, 2021)

I use the one near Franco Manca if I get fish in the market, but by far the best is the guys from Dorset in Herne Hill farmers market on a Sunday. There are a couple of stalls in Brixton farmers market that have started selling fish too.


----------



## wurlycurly (Mar 16, 2021)

Ms T said:


> I use the one near Franco Manca if I get fish in the market, but by far the best is the guys from Dorset in Herne Hill farmers market on a Sunday. There are a couple of stalls in Brixton farmers market that have started selling fish too.



I'm not convinced by anyone who sells fresh fish on a Sunday. Also, it's 130 miles from Dorset to Herne Hill.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 16, 2021)

wurlycurly said:


> I'm not convinced by anyone who sells fresh fish on a Sunday. Also, it's 130 miles from Dorset to Herne Hill.


That makes no sense. Most of the Brixton fishmongers are also open on a Sunday. And where do you think their fish comes from? 🤷‍♀️ Some of it is from much further afield than Dorset (Greek sea bass for example).


----------



## wurlycurly (Mar 16, 2021)

Ms T said:


> That makes no sense. Most of the Brixton fishmongers are also open on a Sunday. And where do you think their fish comes from? 🤷‍♀️ Some of it is from much further afield than Dorset (Greek sea bass for example).



I think fresh fish sold on Sunday is caught on Friday, at the very best.  If it's coming from Dorset, it's probably been frozen and is defrosting during the 230-mile trip to Herne Hill, in a large diesel van. I personally would not pay a hefty premium for such a product. If I did, I'd be 100% confident that it's nowhere near as fresh as a bag of supermarket frozen fish, which is probably processed and packaged within two hours of leaving the sea.


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2021)

Ms T said:


> That makes no sense. Most of the Brixton fishmongers are also open on a Sunday. And where do you think their fish comes from? 🤷‍♀️ Some of it is from much further afield than Dorset (Greek sea bass for example).


It's "fresh frozen"


----------



## Ms T (Mar 16, 2021)

I have paid a premium for it and can vouch for its superior quality and freshness compared with the fish I’ve bought at Brixton market or in a supermarket, frozen or otherwise. If it’s been previously frozen, they tell you because it can’t be refrozen.


----------



## editor (Mar 17, 2021)

This could be handy for some folks... Free digital skills course for Lambeth residents starts on the 27th March 2021


----------



## T & P (Mar 17, 2021)

editor said:


> It's "fresh frozen"


Could be a myth but I heard that most caught fish (in the Continent at least) nowadays is frozen as a matter of course to kill some nasty parasite that has become prominent on many species, and which if consumed by a human is almost impossible to get rid of.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 17, 2021)

T & P said:


> Could be a myth but I heard that most caught fish (in the Continent at least) nowadays is frozen as a matter of course to kill some nasty parasite that has become prominent on many species, and which if consumed by a human is almost impossible to get rid of.


I think that’s for sushi grade fish - ie fish that is to be eaten raw.


----------



## northeast (Mar 17, 2021)

i would suspect most fish in London be it at Brixton Market or the posh Herne Hill Sunday market has been frozen at some point. Unless you really know your fish and what is on the UK coasts being caught then boats will freeze it on board. Add the time from being caught to the boat getting into the port and then transporting it to the markets really has to be frozen to prevent huge amount of waste.


----------



## han (Mar 18, 2021)

Ms T said:


> I use the one near Franco Manca if I get fish in the market, but by far the best is the guys from Dorset in Herne Hill farmers market on a Sunday. There are a couple of stalls in Brixton farmers market that have started selling fish too.


Ooh fab, I'm going to check that out on Sunday.


----------



## dbs1fan (Mar 18, 2021)

If anyone knew Jack, the Scottish hair dresser from Atlantics then Tidy on Atlantic Rd. and late of Love Hair, Acre Lane, there will be a gathering outside 
Love Hair on Tuesday at 1.45 to pay respects as his hearse will pass the premises at that time. R.I.P.


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 18, 2021)

Nice to see the Cherry Groce eyesore memorial going up. David Adjaye has done himself proud with another Brixton success story.


----------



## Ms T (Mar 18, 2021)

dbs1fan said:


> If anyone knew Jack, the Scottish hair dresser from Atlantics then Tidy on Atlantic Rd. and late of Love Hair, Acre Lane, there will be a gathering outside
> Love Hair on Tuesday at 1.45 to pay respects as his hearse will pass the premises at that time. R.I.P.


Oh no! What happened to him?


----------



## northeast (Mar 19, 2021)

dbs1fan said:


> If anyone knew Jack, the Scottish hair dresser from Atlantics then Tidy on Atlantic Rd. and late of Love Hair, Acre Lane, there will be a gathering outside
> Love Hair on Tuesday at 1.45 to pay respects as his hearse will pass the premises at that time. R.I.P.



Oh no that's very sad to hear,


----------



## dbs1fan (Mar 19, 2021)

Sadly he took his own life.


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2021)

Finally - Work finally restarts on the Cherry Groce memorial in Windrush Square, central Brixton


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 19, 2021)

Look up ! There’s a cosmic spectacle overhead, a lazy moon lying back with a bright object either side....👁

(edit....And it’s gone...short and sweet sorry for them what missed it)

(edit 2 back again)


----------



## northeast (Mar 20, 2021)

dbs1fan said:


> Sadly he took his own life.


That is very sad to here, many thanks for the notice about Tuesday


----------



## organicpanda (Mar 20, 2021)

there is the sound of a big sound system and plenty of screaming/cheering going on somewhere on Station Road by the sounds of it


----------



## Ms T (Mar 20, 2021)

dbs1fan said:


> Sadly he took his own life.


I’m so sorry.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2021)

Shut for another month
Atlantic Road in central Brixton to remain closed for another month (until the end of April 2021)


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2021)

Lambeth comp Lambeth’s Street Design Competition offers £750 prizes for winning designs


----------



## CH1 (Mar 25, 2021)

I thought the Black Power programme on BBC Two just now was well put together. I thought Farrukh Dhondy;s description of Darcus Howe as a loose cannon was spot on.
The funny thing about these BBC documentaries is how incestuous they get. Much of the material on Michael X has already been shown recently on the Adam Curtis BBC iplayer megathon called I can't get you out of my head.

I have one major criticism - the narrator used this ghastly yoof-speak glotteral stop type lingo which made me pine for rp.
I was horrified to see in the credits that the narrator was super-star Daniel Kaluuya - which proves he was, as a star actor, putting the accent on for effect.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2021)

Please sign! Save Corry Drive – petition launched as Brixton residents fight to save their affordable nursery

They currently have 866 sigs but need a lot more!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Mar 26, 2021)

While I admit I know nothing about childcare, that petition puts forward so many clear and well explained justifications to keep it open, backed up with figures, its hard to understand why Lambeth aren't renewing the lease - seems a crazy decision.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2021)

DietCokeGirl said:


> While I admit I know nothing about childcare, that petition puts forward so many clear and well explained justifications to keep it open, backed up with figures, its hard to understand why Lambeth aren't renewing the lease - seems a crazy decision.


Apparently there's some sort of internal dispute going on, with the nursery being caught in the crossfire.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 26, 2021)

I put in objection to a new premises licensing application recently. Couple of days ago got a phone call from the applicant. I asked where he got my number from. He said the Lambeth website. He assumed I worked for Lambeth Council and wanted to know how his application was going. 

I checked Lambeth website and all my details address etc were put up under the application for all to see. 

I checked my objections. It clearly said neighbour objection. Ie local resident. 

I tried to call Lambeth licensing but got put on hold. 

Emailed copying in my local Cllrs. No reply yet. 

One of my local Cllrs replied and put in members enquiry. 

I've taken screenshot of the Web page. 

Imo if one is commenting on planning or licensing ones details should only be seen by Council. Not general public.


----------



## nick (Mar 26, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> I put in objection to a new premises licensing application recently. Couple of days ago got a phone call from the applicant. I asked where he got my number from. He said the Lambeth website. He assumed I worked for Lambeth Council and wanted to know how his application was going.
> 
> I checked Lambeth website and all my details address etc were put up under the application for all to see.
> 
> ...


GDPR breach in there somewhere I imagine


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 26, 2021)

nick said:


> GDPR breach in there somewhere I imagine



I emailed Lambeth licensing requesting they remove my personal data and that this was breach of my privacy.

No answer yet. Despite my local Cllr request a reply. They told my local Cllr about a week for full answer.

I really despair at how Lambeth bureaucracy works sometimes.

All my address and phone number is still up on website.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 26, 2021)

brixtonscot  drew this article to my attention. Some quite traditional Brixton in there. 
Sticking it here just now as the article seems to fall between headings.








						‘This is radical love’ – the history of black queer Britain in pictures
					

From queer punks in Huddersfield to lesbian-run sound systems in Brixton, Black LGBTQ Britons have been raiding their old photograph collections to document some pioneering scenes




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## editor (Mar 27, 2021)

Bike news Lambeth news for cyclists – new bike hangers, free bike checks, cycle buddies, free training and more


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 27, 2021)

The twat with the anti-vaccine soundsystem paid a visit to Windrush Square just now. He plays just the one track on repeat. It goes "brothers, sisters, don't take the vaccine". On and on and on. Sometimes he sings along on a microphone. But he was arguably less excruciating than the stupid fucker with a megaphone outside the Ritzy,  going on and on about Jeremiah. No peace in the Square today. 

What if I were to wreck the anti-vaxxer's speaker with water, on the grounds that he is causing death?


----------



## Mr paulee (Mar 29, 2021)

Test and Trace Support Payment and the Lambeth Stay Home Support Payment
					

You could get a support payment to make up for lost earnings or potential work if you need to stay at home due to Covid-19.  You might be able to get a payment of at least 80% of your earnings if you have to self-isolate because of Covid-19 or care for children or dependents who have to stay...




					beta.lambeth.gov.uk
				




Test and Trace Support Payment


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 29, 2021)

Casaubon said:


> It seems that Lambeth has been acting in a similarly illegal fashion, but as usual they tried to wriggle off the hook. Our estate manager took up the case, and at first Lambeth simply refused to return the money. To cut a long story short, our manager did a great job, and we’re getting the money refunded, with 8% interest.
> 
> I think this is the reason that we now all need to pay for our water separately.
> 
> ...



Casaubon How did you manage to get this money refunded?  I've been fighting Lambeth council for coming up to a year now.  I keep getting fobbed off with the office is closed. So they can't do it.  I've got  £1000 sitting in my rent account I could use right now.


----------



## Casaubon (Mar 29, 2021)

xsunnysuex said:


> Casaubon How did you manage to get this money refunded?  I've been fighting Lambeth council for coming up to a year now.  I keep getting fobbed off with the office is closed. So they can't do it.  I've got  £1000 sitting in my rent account I could use right now.



I live on the Blenheim Gdns estate, and claiming the money back was surprisingly easy. Our estate manager, Danny Howcroft, collated all the claims and took up the matter on our behalf.

I submitted a claim form and without further chasing I received the money a couple of months later. Having Danny fighting our case probably helped enormously – he’s a really good manager, and doesn’t take any crap from Lambeth.

Lambeth then launched a legal challenge, and suspended payment of any refunds. From what I can tell, their legal challenge is just a cynical attempt at avoiding admission of guilt and delaying refunds. I suspect that the problem is much bigger than they’ve so far admitted.

As far as I know the matter’s still unresolved, and payments still suspended, but I’m not really sure.

Good luck.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 29, 2021)

Casaubon said:


> I live on the Blenheim Gdns estate, and claiming the money back was surprisingly easy. Our estate manager, Danny Howcroft, collated all the claims and took up the matter on our behalf.
> 
> I submitted a claim form and without further chasing I received the money a couple of months later. Having Danny fighting our case probably helped enormously – he’s a really good manager, and doesn’t take any crap from Lambeth.
> 
> ...


Thanks.  I emailed the person dealing with it. He just called me. Asked me to resend the claim form.  I asked how long it would take and he said we'll deal with it in a week or two.  So fingers crossed I might get it this time.


----------



## lefteri (Mar 29, 2021)

xsunnysuex said:


> Thanks.  I emailed the person dealing with it. He just called me. Asked me to resend the claim form.  I asked how long it would take and he said we'll deal with it in a week or two.  So fingers crossed I might get it this time.



can i ask you where you got the claim form and who you’re sending it to?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 29, 2021)

lefteri said:


> can i ask you where you got the claim form and who you’re sending it to?


I was sent the claim form from Lambeth council in the post. 
And I'm returning it to my estate housing office by email.
You can fill in a request for a refund via their website. Just log in or create an account. There's a link to click on to request it. 






						Log in to your account
					






					myhousing.lambeth.gov.uk


----------



## lefteri (Mar 29, 2021)

xsunnysuex said:


> I was sent the claim form from Lambeth council in the post.
> And I'm returning it to my estate housing office by email.
> You can fill in a request for a refund via their website. Just log in or create an account. There's a link to click on to request it.
> 
> ...


thanks i’ll have a look


----------



## Ol Nick (Mar 30, 2021)

It’s a beautiful day out there in Brixton. I advise anyone able to go out to go out. If you’re lucky you may here novelty number “Don’ Tek the Vaccine” being played on loop outside the tube. It’s destined to be a comedy classic. “Don tek the vaccine / Eat ginger” etc


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2021)

xsunnysuex said:


> I was sent the claim form from Lambeth council in the post.
> And I'm returning it to my estate housing office by email.
> You can fill in a request for a refund via their website. Just log in or create an account. There's a link to click on to request it.
> 
> ...


Can you describe how to find the link on that page or the name of the form please?


----------



## xsunnysuex (Mar 31, 2021)

editor said:


> Can you describe how to find the link on that page or the name of the form please?


The form is just a rent refund request form. Doesn't have a name or number. I've added a screenshot of the top of mine.
And on the website, the link is under "Useful links" on the left of the page.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2021)

Free workshops - Applications now open for The Old’s Vic Front Line, a series of free workshops for people aged 19-30 yrs living in Lambeth.


----------



## happyshopper (Mar 31, 2021)

Sorry that this news is a bit late, but a blue plaque is being unveiled in Trinity Gardens at lunchtime today. It marks the site where Choice FM was first established - amazingly 31 years ago. It was the first legal black-owned radio station.


----------



## snowy_again (Mar 31, 2021)

The Choice FM original site on trinity gardens is getting a blue plaque today


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2021)

Biggest story of the week See what the Ever Given ship – the scourge of the Suez Canal – would look like if it was stuck in the Brockwell Lido


----------



## nick (Mar 31, 2021)

That is fucking brilliant


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 31, 2021)

Oh fuck, Ros Griffiths is on C4 News.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 31, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Oh fuck, Ros Griffiths is on C4 News.


Actually her argument was almost universally applicable.
Her ;lived experience indicates there is racism.
Presumably Tony Sewell's is contrary to that.
How about Boris - one assumes his lived experience if anything indicates people always congratulate him for being a shit.

This report exercise is a cynical ploy - just like when Boris's Deputy Mayor for Policing closed down the Police Consultative Group for Lambeth.


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2021)

Brixton news Exclusive: New Victoria Line station planned for Brixton opposite the Hondo Tower site


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 1, 2021)

editor said:


> Brixton news Exclusive: New Victoria Line station planned for Brixton opposite the Hondo Tower site


a bold effort for the day


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2021)

Reaction


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2021)

This is rather splendid although I'm not sure how many more 'iconic' 'Instagrammable' locations Brixton really needs 




Wonderful Brixton Baby mural appears in Valentia Place, Brixton


----------



## Rushy (Apr 1, 2021)

editor said:


> Reaction




I have seen mock-ups for a bronze statue of the House Keeping collective intended for the entrance of the tube station in order to welcome travelers arriving in Brixton.


----------



## Mr paulee (Apr 1, 2021)

editor said:


> This is rather splendid although I'm not sure how many more 'iconic' 'Instagrammable' locations Brixton really needs
> 
> View attachment 261243
> 
> ...


Looks good that


----------



## ChrisSouth (Apr 1, 2021)

editor said:


> Brixton news Exclusive: New Victoria Line station planned for Brixton opposite the Hondo Tower site


What's  the date?


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2021)

The Project Servator gang were out and about again


----------



## teuchter (Apr 1, 2021)

Those food waste bins that get blown onto the street any time it's a bit windy, and then get smashed up by passing speeding cars... 
It seems now to be impossible to request a new one.




I haven't selected any containers because you haven't given me any to select from


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2021)

Well worth supporting if you can! Cook to Care celebrates its first birthday with raffle, DJ set and fundraising campaign


----------



## colacubes (Apr 2, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Those food waste bins that get blown onto the street any time it's a bit windy, and then get smashed up by passing speeding cars...
> It seems now to be impossible to request a new one.
> 
> View attachment 261319View attachment 261320
> ...



I ordered one no problem 2 weeks ago. Might just be out of stock.


----------



## editor (Apr 2, 2021)

Excellent  news Brixton Hill Studios to receive award from second round of the Government’s Culture Recovery Fund


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 3, 2021)

Saw this on Facebook - Extinction Rebellion Easer Egg hunt in Brockwell Park this weekend.....








						Extinction Rebellion's Egg Spotting Safari
					

Over 100 large decorated egg shapes will be 'hidden' around the park.  Signs on the main entrances will invite visitors to see how many they can spot.  Each egg carries a positive message.  Some are...




					fb.me


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2021)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Saw this on Facebook - Extinction Rebellion Easer Egg hunt in Brockwell Park this weekend.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More here for non FB users Join Extinction Rebellion’s free Egg Spotting Safari in Brockwell Park this weekend, 3rd-5th April 2021


----------



## nick (Apr 3, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Those food waste bins that get blown onto the street any time it's a bit windy, and then get smashed up by passing speeding cars...
> It seems now to be impossible to request a new one.
> 
> View attachment 261319View attachment 261320
> ...


Some useful advice that I used and was given to me by a lambeth bloke when delivering green garden waste bags

IF you can get the web site going you will see that you can order new green bins and compost bins free of charge (because funded by UK government) but black bins are £57

However, if you phone up and go all polite but middle class on them and claim that the black bin was broken by the bin men then you should be able to get a replacement black bin free (they tried to say that I should have reported it at the time of the damage, but I said I was not in the street to witness the damage ).
According to the lambeth bloke that told me to do this - there is a large warehouse somewhere with about 200,000 new black bins sitting in it


----------



## editor (Apr 3, 2021)

nick said:


> Some useful advice that I used and was given to me by a lambeth bloke when delivering green garden waste bags
> 
> IF you can get the web site going you will see that you can order new green bins and compost bins free of charge (because funded by UK government) but black bins are £57
> 
> ...


Is there anywhere in Lambeth I can get see through recycling plastic bags? They make the most half arsed of efforts at recycling around my area to the point that I often wonder why I'm even bothering...


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 3, 2021)

editor said:


> Is there anywhere in Lambeth I can get see through recycling plastic bags? They make the most half arsed of efforts at recycling around my area to the point that I often wonder why I'm even bothering...


Libraries?


----------



## nick (Apr 3, 2021)

Try these. (I know you don't live above a shop , but....)









						Flats above shops
					

Find out how we collect recycling from flats above shops.




					beta.lambeth.gov.uk
				



Think your address may be covered by one of the streets mentioned in the above. (not going to mention it here obvs)


order sacks








						Order recycling sacks
					

We deliver recycling sacks for free, several times a year. If you run out, you can order more recycling sacks.




					beta.lambeth.gov.uk
				




It looks like the second link will put you into a "computer says" no loop, in which case I suggest a phone call and a polite yet insistent conversation with the pro bugger at the other end that actuals has to work for Lambeth.  Start here: (domestic rubbish and recycling team: call *020 7926 9000* and select option 1.   ) and have plenty of spare minutes on your call plan


----------



## Rushy (Apr 3, 2021)

Fess up. Who snaffled all the easter eggs?


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 5, 2021)

This just came up elsewhere.....



...and I can’t remember where taco joe’s was.
...anyone ?


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 6, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> This just came up elsewhere.....
> 
> View attachment 261844
> 
> ...



In the arches on Atlantic road. Almost opposite what was Bradys.


----------



## Boudicca (Apr 6, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> This just came up elsewhere.....
> 
> View attachment 261844
> 
> ...



Yes, it was in one of the arches on Atlantic Rd, near the high street end.  Long time ago!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 6, 2021)

Boudicca said:


> Yes, it was in one of the arches on Atlantic Rd, near the high street end.  Long time ago!


Oh yeh, forgotten all about that!


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 6, 2021)

Boudicca said:


> Yes, it was in one of the arches on Atlantic Rd, near the high street end.  Long time ago!





Gramsci said:


> In the arches on Atlantic road. Almost opposite what was Bradys.



Thanks , was it the one that would later become Pangaea ?


----------



## Boudicca (Apr 6, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> Thanks , was it the one that would later become Pangaea ?


Very possibly but it was a long time ago and one arch looks much like another!


----------



## Mr paulee (Apr 6, 2021)

Blue skies and sleet/hail.


----------



## ash (Apr 6, 2021)

Has anyone used a local kitchen fitting company they would recommend?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 6, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> Thanks , was it the one that would later become Pangaea ?


I don't remember Pangaea, but according to this Brixton Buzz roundup of lost venues, Pangaea was replaced by the very odd late night venue Brixton Bar and Grill.
I used to  go the Brixton Bar and Grill someitmes after both the Beehive and the Goose opposite the Beehive had turned out.
Brixton Bar and Grill was the same premises as Taco Joes. Definitely.





						Lost Brixton: old cafes, fish and chip shops... Historical Brixton - old and new photos of Brixton, Lambeth, London, SW9 and SW2
					

Lost Brixton: old cafes, fish and chip shops... Historical Brixton - old and new photos of Brixton, Lambeth, London, SW9 and SW2



					www.urban75.org


----------



## Winot (Apr 7, 2021)

ash said:


> Has anyone used a local kitchen fitting company they would recommend?



Eclectic on Abbeville Rd. At the pricey end but very very good. They employ fitters rather than sub-contract. We had ours fitted in 2012 and Eclectic have come back and sorted out a couple of issues in recent years very efficiently. Nice to see the same people - who remember fitting your kitchen - 8 years on.


----------



## ash (Apr 7, 2021)

Winot said:


> Eclectic on Abbeville Rd. At the pricey end but very very good. They employ fitters rather than sub-contract. We had ours fitted in 2012 and Eclectic have come back and sorted out a couple of issues in recent years very efficiently. Nice to see the same people - who remember fitting your kitchen - 8 years on.


Thanks - John has almost (gradually) completed redecorating our house he is starting the next stage next week, we have made good use of that recommendation.


----------



## northeast (Apr 9, 2021)

Just walked past Carlton Mansions building that is becoming part of the Brixton House Theatre. Some of the scaffolding has been removed and the building looks i a lot different thats for sure.

Was nice to see some painters working on the Nuclear Dawn mural, could only see bits as was still wrapped but hopefully will look like its former self when completed.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 10, 2021)

See our Progress Mayor of Lambeth has taken upon himself to speak for all Lambeth about death of Prince Philip.



He does not speak for me.

Find way that right wing members of Labour Party support the Royals nauseating.


----------



## ash (Apr 10, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> See our Progress Mayor of Lambeth has taken upon himself to speak for all Lambeth about death of Prince Philip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Didn’t Jeremy do the same thing ?!?! 🥱


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 10, 2021)

ash said:


> Didn’t Jeremy do the same thing ?!?! 🥱



Apparently not quick enough.

Jeremy Corbyn hit with backlash for Tweeting after death of Prince

He didn't jump quick enough. Instead posted up about Bolivian left wingers. 

Prince Philip had sounder views on South America :

*34. To then Paraguay dictator General Stroessner: “It’s a pleasure to be in a country that isn’t ruled by its people.”









						Prince Philip's most memorable moments and controversial quotes as he dies at 99
					

Prince Philip has died at the age of 99 after decades of dedication to the Queen, Royal Family and his duty as the Duke of Edinburgh




					www.mirror.co.uk
				



*


----------



## ash (Apr 10, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Apparently not quick enough.
> 
> Jeremy Corbyn hit with backlash for Tweeting after death of Prince



I find the way that left wing members of the Labour Party support the Royals so slowly is nauseating 🤣🙄


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 10, 2021)

Shows how underneath the surface this country has borderline streak of nasty right attitudes under the surface when members of the party of the workers feel they have to say nice things about the establishment. Or be pilloried in the media.

On a more serious note this is what led to Corbyn and what he represented being destroyed.


----------



## ash (Apr 10, 2021)

I agree with you about all the sycophants- today has been dreadful


----------



## CH1 (Apr 10, 2021)

Has everyone had their envelope of eight postcards from the Acts of Exuberant Defiance people?
As a connoisseur of Brixton riots - one of which I viewed from the roof of Effra Court, and looked like escape from New York, I would like to put the view that turning mass looting,and arson inrto a neo political artwork is not clever.

One of the postings on their Facebook page alludes to the Zong Massacre which I find a bit odd.:

Atlantic Billboard, Look Both Ways, tells the story of Leroy and opens a window to the complex history behind Brixton ‘81 Uprisings, based on the significance of the Atlantic Ocean and tracing back to the Zong massacre in 1781. The location, at the crossroads of Atlantic, Railton and Coldharbour, invites us to Look Both Ways to understand the historical context of 1981. Atlantic Billboard was created by four local young people working with experienced projectionist and local resident Dick Straker from Mesmer. #Brixton1981 #81acts #brixton #81actsofexuberantdefiance#uprisings #brixtonuprising #frontline #brixtoncommunity @aceagrams#art #billboard

The Zong Massacre concerned a large number of enslaved Africans who had been boarded at Cape Coast Castle  - now in Ghana - and in the West Indies many had been drowned by the crew allegedly to claim insurance. It became a notorious case in considering the moral and legal position of slave traders. Rather more serious actually than the first Brixton Riot if I might say so. Zong massacre - Wikipedia

One bright point - I see on the Acts fo Exuberance Facebook page there is a short documentary from the year before the riot. This is about the police tracking and closing illegal blues parties - which sets in context perhaps how and why clubs like Pearls - popular with some Urbanites - got closed down by the police.


----------



## Ol Nick (Apr 10, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Has everyone had their envelope of eight postcards from the Acts of Exuberant Defiance people?
> As a connoisseur of Brixton riots - one of which I viewed from the roof of Effra Court, and looked like escape from New York, I would like to put the view that turning mass looting,and arson inrto a neo political artwork is not clever.


Maybe, but my teenage kids read it all and it's otherwise just ancient history to them.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 11, 2021)

taking my kids to this tomorrow. might even go with some mates seperately too. something different to do 









						Clapham Common Ultimate Funfair 2021 CONFIRMED! - Fairground Ride Hire and Corporate Funfairs - Irvin Leisure
					

COVID-19 and your safety Your safety is our number one priority, To save time please register here before you come or register when you arrive at the funfair. Please wear a mask before entry to the fair. Please keep a distance of 2 metres from people around you.  Please use the hand sanitiser...



					www.irvinleisure.co.uk


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 11, 2021)

There's a big gentrification whinge in the Independent by Yvonne Thompson of Choice FM Forty years after the infamous riots, Brixton’s Black community is being suffocated | Yvonne Thompson

For her, the villain is the council. And we have a boutique hotel apparently. Perhaps she means the £40 a night Premier Inn. She doesn't mention greedy landlords.  Or the white middle class perception of Brixton as a scary ghetto, reinforced by the riots and sanitised by Spacemakers. Or the black homeowners who profited from the boom and moved away. Or the irresistible pull of the Victoria Line on property values.  It's a shame the article wasn't written by an expert. It's a fascinating story.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 11, 2021)

There's a massive spread about the riots in the Guardian News, sport and opinion from the Guardian's UK edition | The Guardian with Ros Griffiths to the fore, as usual. Baffling and very sad that journalists can't find a better spokesperson. She says  “I am accomplished now and my focus is on passing on the baton on to the next generation of young leaders.”


----------



## urbanspaceman (Apr 12, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> There's a big gentrification whinge in the Independent by Yvonne Thompson of Choice FM Forty years after the infamous riots, Brixton’s Black community is being suffocated | Yvonne Thompson
> 
> For her, the villain is the council. And we have a boutique hotel apparently. Perhaps she means the £40 a night Premier Inn. She doesn't mention greedy landlords.  Or the white middle class perception of Brixton as a scary ghetto, reinforced by the riots and sanitised by Spacemakers. Or the black homeowners who profited from the boom and moved away. Or the irresistible pull of the Victoria Line on property values.  It's a shame the article wasn't written by an expert. It's a fascinating story.


And she incorrectly claims that a petrol bomb caused the New Cross fire. The inquest found no such evidence. It's interesting that a major news-source could print such an un-fact-checked falsehood.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 12, 2021)

Get a test all :/


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 12, 2021)

The Lambeth website doesnt say whether you need to make an appointment to pick up a PCR test. This would be helpful, because at the moment you do need to have an appointment for the lateral flow ones.

It also indicates the testing site at Brockwell Park is still there- i thought it had been dismantled?


----------



## colacubes (Apr 12, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> The Lambeth website doesnt say whether you need to make an appointment to pick up a PCR test. This would be helpful, because at the moment you do need to have an appointment for the lateral flow ones.
> 
> It also indicates the testing site at Brockwell Park is still there- i thought it had been dismantled?


My reading of it is that you can just rock up rather than make an appointment. The Brockwell site has moved to near the cafe by the looks of it.


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 12, 2021)

I know some have booked using the old link but I'm going to try just picking one up first


----------



## Winot (Apr 13, 2021)

colacubes said:


> Get a test all :/




Massive queue not moving at Town Hall. Mrs W gave up. They don’t seem to have separated out people queueing to pick up tests from people queueing to have tests..


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 13, 2021)

My wife's just come back from the Assembly Hall testing centre. She said it was absolute chaos with queuing round the block and no priority system for people who'd booked a specific time slot (most people hadn't). No-one knew what was meant to be happening and whether you needed to book the follow-up test which it said you should on the website. Luckily she brought me back a home testing kit so I've cancelled my test and will DIY at home and post the results.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 13, 2021)

Even though i live a 5 minute walk away, im not going to be arsed to going to the town hall if its chaos and no one knows what they are doing.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 13, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Even though i live a 5 minute walk away, im not going to be arsed to going to the town hall if its chaos and no one knows what they are doing.


Think the population of Lambeth is 300,000 or thereabouts and there are 3 or 4 testing centres 
fairly predictable it would be chaos.


----------



## ash (Apr 13, 2021)

Winot said:


> Massive queue not moving at Town Hall. Mrs W gave up. They don’t seem to have separated out people queueing to pick up tests from people queueing to have tests..


I’m there now they seem to have the queues sorted now reckon it will be about half an hour wait in all
Edit although looking behind me the queue is massive so it will be longer if you arrive now I imagine


----------



## ash (Apr 13, 2021)

The queues are Ok but there is now some confusion about lateral flow vs PCR amongst the staff. I thought they would only be giving out PCR today. Also she couldn’t tell me how to return it to tomorrow as someone else will be in charge. 
Plenty of barriers to successful surge testing


----------



## nick (Apr 13, 2021)

Does this fall within the ambit of Delightful Dido's dept, or is it Lambeth all on its own?


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 13, 2021)

ash said:


> Also she couldn’t tell me how to return it to tomorrow as someone else will be in charge.


You should be able to post the completed test. There's instructions in the pack on how to register it online. That's what I did anyway.


----------



## ash (Apr 13, 2021)

RoyReed said:


> You should be able to post the completed test. There's instructions in the pack on how to register it online. That's what I did anyway.


I thought it needed to be returned to the results can be processed locally ?
I’m not surprised at the chaos as it was only announced yesterday but you would think they would have had a plan?!?


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 13, 2021)

ash said:


> I thought it needed to be returned to the results can be processed locally ?
> I’m not surprised at the chaos as it was only announced yesterday but you would think they would have had a plan?!?


The pack my wife was given for me said to post the results, although she was told I should return it there. Maybe they gave her the wrong pack. Who knows? Hopefully all the results get collated anyway.

E2A - When you compare the vaccination programme organised by the NHS (which could hardly have been better organised) with this testing (whether it's Dido' mates at Serco or Lambeth) the difference is quite amazing.


----------



## wurlycurly (Apr 13, 2021)

They have run out of the takaway test kits in Brockwell Park. Hope to have some tomorrow but not guaranteed.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 13, 2021)

I suppose the large uptake is something to be happy about....


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 13, 2021)

Asking in the region of 328,000 people to attend a testing location "as soon as possible" seems a huge operation. It's a shame there isnt provision to deliver kits door to door, even if it was in batches, or to  the far out parts of the borough or for high risk demographics.

Edit: as menioned on the covid thread, the accessibility (and capacity) could be improved so much by opening past 4.30pm even just for one or two evenings. Please take note and do a late evening if yer reading this, Lambeth council.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2021)

wurlycurly said:


> They have run out of the takaway test kits in Brockwell Park. Hope to have some tomorrow but not guaranteed.


Where are they dispensing them from? Last I looked there was only the toilets left on the testing site.


----------



## snowy_again (Apr 13, 2021)

At the house


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Apr 13, 2021)

That block beside the timber yard on Acre Lane, currently housing a charity shop, vintage shop and florist/cafe is set to be demolished and turned into flats. 

Im amazed it hasn't been already, thats a prime spot for a developer to build some luxury apartments/'affordable' rabbit hutches.


----------



## Ol Nick (Apr 13, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> That block beside the timber yard on Acre Lane, currently housing a charity shop, vintage shop and florist/cafe is set to be demolished and turned into flats.
> 
> Im amazed it hasn't been already, thats a prime spot for a developer to build some luxury apartments/'affordable' rabbit hutches.


It’s been set to be rebuilt as flats for at least 10 years. There have been discussion about parking and schools but I’m not sure what the problem is.


----------



## editor (Apr 13, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> That block beside the timber yard on Acre Lane, currently housing a charity shop, vintage shop and florist/cafe is set to be demolished and turned into flats.
> 
> Im amazed it hasn't been already, thats a prime spot for a developer to build some luxury apartments/'affordable' rabbit hutches.


Lexadon have been trying to shunt some oversized profiteering shit in there for years









						Lambeth refuse planning permission for the ‘excessive’ bulk of proposed Lexadon Acre Lane redevelopment
					

Local property developer and multi-millionaire Jerry Knight has received a second knockback on his plans to redevelop the former Diamond Hire site in Acre Lane, Brixton.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## urbanspaceman (Apr 13, 2021)

‘I’ve missed our customers’: Brixton barber back in trim after 115 days
					

Delight as Klassique, an African-Caribbean social hub in south London, reopens after lockdown




					www.theguardian.com
				




There's a story about Klassique Barbers reopening in the Guardian today.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 13, 2021)

More riot anniversary stories. The Guardian one is a bit of a shocker:









						How smouldering tension erupted to set Brixton aflame – archive, 1981
					

April 11 1981: On this day Brixton erupted in a riot which lasted several days. This is how the Guardian reported the news.




					www.theguardian.com
				












						'We watched police banging truncheons outside our door as Brixton burned in '81'
					

On April 10, 1981, tensions reached boiling point across Brixton




					www.mylondon.news


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 13, 2021)

I've never heard anyone mention this bit of the story before:



> On Friday afternoon, a police patrol in Brixton stopped to help a black youth who had been stabbed in the back. The incident marked the beginning of a build-up of police strength and a confrontation began which erupted into violence on Saturday afternoon when a black youth was arrested outside a minicab office. Police and firemen, called to deal with fires started by Molotov cocktails, came under barrages of missiles. Cars and buildings burned and shops were looted as the battle raged. Lindsay Mackie and Mike Phillips trace the sequence of events which led to what a Methodist minister described as a "fireball of anger".
> 
> The build-up of tension which exploded on Saturday evening in the heart of Brixton began on Friday afternoon, when a police car patrol spotted a young black wandering along Railton Road with a stab wound in his back.
> 
> The police officers approached the man, intending to take him to hospital. An ambulance was called and police were bandaging the youth in the car when a group of young blacks attacked it.


 anyone?

I always heard it was Operation Swamp  and the ‘sus’ laws that sparked it.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Apr 13, 2021)

friendofdorothy said:


> I've never heard anyone mention this bit of the story before:
> 
> anyone?
> 
> I always heard it was Operation Swamp  and the ‘sus’ laws that sparked it.


I knew this - I don't think it's a novel revelation. Clearly the situation was ready to blow up, and if it wasn't this trigger, it would have been something else.

From Wikipedia:
_"Public disfavour came to a head on Friday 10 April. At around 5:15 pm a police constable spotted a black youth named Michael Bailey running towards him, apparently away from three other black youths. Bailey was stopped and found to be badly bleeding, but broke away from the constable. Stopped again on Atlantic Road, Bailey was found to have a four-inch stab wound.[17] Bailey ran into a flat and was helped by a family and the police constable there by putting kitchen roll on his wound. A crowd gathered and, as the police then tried to take the wounded boy to a waiting minicab on Railton Road, the crowd tried to intervene thinking the police did not appear to be providing or seeking the medical help Bailey needed quickly enough. As the minicab pulled away at speed a police car arrived and stopped the cab. When an officer from the police car realised Bailey was injured he moved him into the back of the police car to take him to hospital more quickly, and bound his wound more tightly to stop the bleeding. A group of 50 youths began to shout for Bailey's release, thinking the police were arresting him. "Look, they’re killing him," claimed one. The crowd descended on the police car and pulled him out.

Rumours spread that a youth had been left to die by the police, or that the police looked on as the stabbed youth was lying on the street. Over 200 youths, black and white with predominantly Afro-Caribbean heritage reportedly turned on the police. In response the police decided to increase the number of police foot patrols in Railton Road, despite the tensions, and carry on with Operation Swamp 81 throughout the night and into the following day"_


----------



## urbanspaceman (Apr 13, 2021)

_"By now relations between the police and the black youth were very tense. Then, at 6.20pm on Friday, 10 April, a group of 100 black youths surrounded a police car in which a black youth, Michael Bailey, who had been wounded in a fight, was being held, and released him. Sixty police reinforcements, with riot shields and dogs, arrived and a 20-minute battle ensued. Two police vehicles had their windows smashed and the police, after making eight arrests, made a ’tactical’ withdrawal (Guardian 11.4.81)"_

Found via "The 'riots'". Race & Class, 23(2-3), 223–232, using SciHub


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 13, 2021)

friendofdorothy said:


> I've never heard anyone mention this bit of the story before:
> 
> anyone?
> 
> I always heard it was Operation Swamp  and the ‘sus’ laws that sparked it.


I've read that bit in numerous places over the years. But I'm a bit of a news junkie, with time to waste.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 13, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> Think the population of Lambeth is 300,000 or thereabouts and there are 3 or 4 testing centres
> fairly predictable it would be chaos.


There are 12 sites: 







From How to get a test


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 13, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> There are 12 sites:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks, that list has grown somewhat since this morning.


----------



## ash (Apr 13, 2021)

Anyone know the 4 letter code for Brixton town hall to register online.  Mine is scribbled on and whatever I put in isn’t recognised !🙄


----------



## alex_ (Apr 13, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> There are 12 sites:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



you can pick up home pcr tests in loads of places - I picked up mine at new park road.





__





						Find where to get rapid lateral flow tests - NHS
					






					maps.test-and-trace.nhs.uk


----------



## ash (Apr 13, 2021)

alex_ said:


> you can pick up home pcr tests in loads of places - I picked up mine at new park road.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lateral flow aren’t PCR and they don’t detect variants


----------



## colacubes (Apr 13, 2021)

alex_ said:


> you can pick up home pcr tests in loads of places - I picked up mine at new park road.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s lateral flow tests . They want people to do PCR tests so they can be tested in the lab to check the type of genomic variant if positive. Lateral flow tests literally only give you an indication of whether you have the virus. That’s why they ask you to do a PCR test if your lateral flow test is positive.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 13, 2021)

Just tried to book an appointment at the Somerleyton Road site. You can do that by dialling 119 if you don't have a mobile phone. There are no appontments available but there might be if I call back tomorrow morning.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 13, 2021)

friendofdorothy said:


> I've never heard anyone mention this bit of the story before:
> 
> anyone?
> 
> I always heard it was Operation Swamp  and the ‘sus’ laws that sparked it.



I was in Brixton in 81.

Operation Swamp was in your face policing. I remember groups of police on every street corner coming into Brixton. As I then lived in Central Brixton I eventually was stopped and searched. 

This blanket form of policing aimed at one area of Lambeth where a lot of Black people lived inevitably was perceived as oppressive. Rather than making local community feel safer.

So after a week or so of this tensions had risen. One incident then could easily spark off what became a riot.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 14, 2021)

Here is a quirky article from the LSE about London riots through the ages.
The bit about Brixton 81 is succinct and I believe accurate:

In January 1981 the dreadful ‘Deptford Fire’ at a party attended by young black people killed thirteen. The cause was almost certainly arson though no one was charged with the crime. Many thought it was a racist act, made worse by what seemed an inadequate investigation by the Metropolitan Police. A ‘Black People’s Day of Action’ in March led to some fighting between marchers and bystanders in central London. That April the Special Patrol Group of the Met undertook – not for the first time – an operation against street crime in Lambeth. It was codenamed Swamp 81. The Brixton Disorders were the most sustained and serious riots of the century in London. They were sparked by a PC attending a young black man who had been stabbed, but whom passers-by assumed had been beaten by the police. Within half an hour a riot had broken out with the police as its target. Over the next day and night, 279 police and 45 members of the public were injured and 145 buildings damaged, 28 by fire. There was extensive looting. One in three of those arrested was white. That summer there were further anti-police riots in Lambeth, Southall, Wood Green, Dalston and in more than twenty other places in the capital.

http://eprints.lse.ac.uk/39388/1/bl...ity_and_injustice_is_always_likely_to_bre.pdf


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 14, 2021)

Just had the test at the town hall. Queue short, didn't take long.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 14, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Here is a quirky article from the LSE about London riots through the ages.
> The bit about Brixton 81 is succinct and I believe accurate:
> 
> In January 1981 the dreadful ‘Deptford Fire’ at a party attended by young black people killed thirteen. The cause was almost certainly arson though no one was charged with the crime. Many thought it was a racist act, made worse by what seemed an inadequate investigation by the Metropolitan Police. A ‘Black People’s Day of Action’ in March led to some fighting between marchers and bystanders in central London. That April the Special Patrol Group of the Met undertook – not for the first time – an operation against street crime in Lambeth. It was codenamed Swamp 81. The Brixton Disorders were the most sustained and serious riots of the century in London. They were sparked by a PC attending a young black man who had been stabbed, but whom passers-by assumed had been beaten by the police. Within half an hour a riot had broken out with the police as its target. Over the next day and night, 279 police and 45 members of the public were injured and 145 buildings damaged, 28 by fire. There was extensive looting. One in three of those arrested was white. That summer there were further anti-police riots in Lambeth, Southall, Wood Green, Dalston and in more than twenty other places in the capital.
> ...




Interesting to the point article. Agree with his summing up of the thread of continuity of riots across centuries in London. 



> For London is and always has been an unfairly-structured city. It promises the world to its citizens and flaunts
> daily what the richest among them can expect, what in reality few can obtain, and what many are excluded
> from altogether. The structures are maintained by a system of justice that tends to favour those who have
> over those who have not. From time to time this unfairness, and that system, become repugnant,
> occasionally intolerable. And when that happens some Londoners will erupt in fury


----------



## Ms T (Apr 14, 2021)

I ordered a home PCR test yesterday online and it arrived this morning.


----------



## colacubes (Apr 14, 2021)

Ms T said:


> I ordered a home PCR test yesterday online and it arrived this morning.


Same.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 14, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Any chance of a summary?




Allegedly very bad man allegedly does very bad things to young girls in and around Brixton.  For years.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 15, 2021)

5 or 6 covid deniers outside the tube bellowing nonsense into microphones.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 15, 2021)

Had my test yesterday at 2.30 and I've just been emailed the result (negative). I'm stunned by the efficiency. The NHS is like something from the future.


----------



## BigMoaner (Apr 15, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Had my test yesterday at 2.30 and I've just been emailed the result (negative). I'm stunned by the efficiency. The NHS is like something from the future.


wonderful init.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 15, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> I'm stunned by the efficiency. The NHS is like something from the future.


Is this the first time you've interacted with the NHS?


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 15, 2021)

By no means! I'm a long term patient! But I don't see how they can set up this instant emergency testing operation for everyone over 11 in Lambeth and for it to be so smooth.


----------



## Mr paulee (Apr 16, 2021)

The Baron on Atlantic Rd is to close.
Bought my first 'proper' shirt from there - 1989


----------



## blameless77 (Apr 16, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> By no means! I'm a long term patient! But I don't see how they can set up this instant emergency testing operation for everyone over 11 in Lambeth and for it to be so smooth.




Lots of support from nhs digital and a lot of people working seven days a week to make it happen!


----------



## Lambeth Boy (Apr 16, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> The Baron on Atlantic Rd is to close.
> Bought my first 'proper' shirt from there - 1989


A family owned business trading for over 50 years forced out by a greedy landlord , no doubt replaced by some mug business paying top dollar serving twats


----------



## ash (Apr 17, 2021)

I was in the market from 6-7 today, it was lovely to see people eating, drinking and socialising. I’m starting to feel more human and back to normal 🤞🙂


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 17, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> I was in Brixton in 81 ...




It seems that you and *Alex Wheatle* were the only ones.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 18, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> It seems that you and *Alex Wheatle* were the only ones.


I would have been but was visiting my family in Suffolk.
I recall BBC One interrupting programmes just before or after Dr Who with a newsflash about it.
Or was that a false memory syndrome recollection?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 19, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> It seems that you and *Alex Wheatle* were the only ones.


Re the Battle for Brixton video 

I hadn't realised Rev Bob Nind (St Matthews Brixton) was involved - offering mediation on the night of the disturbances.


----------



## editor (Apr 19, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Re the Battle for Brixton video
> 
> I hadn't realised Rev Bob Nind (St Matthews Brixton) was involved - offering mediation on the night of the disturbances.



Not quite sure how it's the 'official documentary' but it appears to be around 25 years old.

Update - it's from April 2006









						The Battle for Brixton (TV Movie 2006) - IMDb
					

IMDb is the world's most popular and authoritative source for movie, TV and celebrity content. Find ratings and reviews for the newest movie and TV shows. Get personalized recommendations, and learn where to watch across hundreds of streaming providers.




					www.imdb.com


----------



## CH1 (Apr 19, 2021)

editor said:


> Not quite sure how it's the 'official documentary' but it appears to be around 25 years old.
> 
> Update - it's from April 2006
> 
> ...


So this is a BBC 25th anniversary tribute as it were.
Alex Wheatle gets a lot of air time in this - as does Blacker Dread.

I'm intrigued by the black community leader at 38m 38s who tried to persuade the Police Commander to back off and de-escalate. He got a lot of TV at the time of the riots. Curious to know what happened to him?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 23, 2021)

theres a podcast series on BBC sounds Brixton: Flames on the Frontline - Coming soon... - BBC Sounds Its a good series.

The latest episode has pieces from Brixton Faeries about Pearl Alcock's shabeen.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 25, 2021)

friendofdorothy said:


> theres a podcast series on BBC sounds Brixton: Flames on the Frontline - Coming soon... - BBC Sounds Its a good series.
> 
> The latest episode has pieces from Brixton Faeries about Pearl Alcock's shabeen.


I never saw Pearl's machete. Actually I don't think I ever saw any violence in Pearl's - but definitely people were barred,
Some people do get a thrill from pub violence - and for them there was The Atlantic, which had a sort of underground gay following.
The landlord of the Atlantic was a Lambeth councillor - so there was a safety net feeling in a way - even though you felt he could throw someone out through the window if necessary.

I will be interested to hear what this radio podcast says about the New Cross Fire, which was a significant catastrophe for the black community, but appears to have been accidental rather than a racist attack as assumed at the time. I''m sure GarveyLives will correct me on this if I'm mistaken.


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2021)

These people do good work Mosaic Clubhouse in Brixton reopens to support mental health


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 25, 2021)

editor said:


> These people do good work Mosaic Clubhouse in Brixton reopens to support mental health


I keep hearing very mixed reports of Mosaic, partly about how focused on returning people to employment.


----------



## ash (Apr 25, 2021)

Brixton library are doing walk in vaccinations for over 30’s now.


----------



## pbsmooth (Apr 25, 2021)

ash said:


> Brixton library are doing walk in vaccinations for over 30’s now.


For anyone?


----------



## ash (Apr 25, 2021)

crojoe said:


> For anyone?


Apparently it was just for today only - (I’ve just seen an update) but it was walk in for over 30s. Maybe they will do it again not sure how they advertised it.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 25, 2021)

Not quite sure why the BBC sent this programme suggestion to me Apetamin: Regulator investigating 'slim thick' drug after BBC investigation - BBC Three
It is interesting though - and relevant to Brixton market
*Apetamin: Regulator investigating 'slim thick' drug after BBC investigation*
Apetamin is a product sold to young women mainly - and claims to increase the size of buttocks and thighs.
It works by increasing appetite - but also contains substances which can cause liver failure.
Half way through the programme the programme makers make test purchases in Brixton Market - and get three packs of the syrup from different shops.

Niice to know that Amazon, Youtube and Instagram gave assurances that their adverts for the product will be removed.
Brixton market shops however declined to comment.

Back in the day Lambeth Trading Standards used to trawl though the market looking for bush meat.
I wonder do Lambeth Trading Standards even exist any more?


----------



## nagapie (Apr 25, 2021)

Is Coldharbour Lane open yet on a weekday morning?


----------



## editor (Apr 25, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Is Coldharbour Lane open yet on a weekday morning?


Yep.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 26, 2021)

Anyone know where I can get Perlite in or around Brixton/Clapham?


----------



## Jimbeau (Apr 26, 2021)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Anyone know where I can get Perlite in or around Brixton/Clapham?


Herne Hill Builder Centre is a good bet. Also the pot plant centre next to North Dulwich station is sure to have it if that's not too far for you.


----------



## Casaubon (Apr 26, 2021)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Anyone know where I can get Perlite in or around Brixton/Clapham?



How much do you want?
If you buy it in 10L bags from shops  or garden centres you pay from 65p per litre in Wilkos to around 85p per litre in most places.
I've just ordered a 100L sack from Marshalls for £25 including delivery.  It should keep me going for years.

If you just want a few litres, and you're around Brixton Hill, I could let you  have some.


----------



## alex_ (Apr 26, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> By no means! I'm a long term patient! But I don't see how they can set up this instant emergency testing operation for everyone over 11 in Lambeth and for it to be so smooth.



Its what you get for 45 billion and a year of practice


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2021)

Mad Max style vehicle in Coldharbour Lane!















						Curious camera-laden mini-vehicle spotted in Brixton as filming takes place in Coldharbour Lane
					

This strange looking vehicle was seen in Coldharbour Lane a couple of hours ago, wedged between a black cab and a silver Mercedes, with a police motorbike at each end of the convoy.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 27, 2021)

editor said:


> Mad Max style vehicle in Coldharbour Lane!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did you find out any more about wtf it is? It's either something BigTech and intrusive so should get molotoved, or it's a film unit scouting locations or doing additional shots


----------



## Nivag (Apr 27, 2021)

editor said:


> Mad Max style vehicle in Coldharbour Lane!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's based on Renault Twizy electric vehicle.


----------



## Jimbeau (Apr 27, 2021)

That’s a camera tracking vehicle. Basically a self-powered dolly. Would have been filming a tracking shot of the cars either side.


----------



## teuchter (Apr 27, 2021)

There was some kind of filming going on near the Brixton brewery arch on station road when I walked past around lunchtime.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Apr 27, 2021)

It had the same set up on top of a normal plain black car today. Caught the motorcade coming down villa road and turning on brixton road heading towards the oval.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2021)

Crispy said

"It's for capturing a 360 view that can then be underlaid behind footage of actors inside a car, from any angle. "


----------



## wurlycurly (Apr 27, 2021)

Jimbeau said:


> That’s a camera tracking vehicle. Basically a self-powered dolly. Would have been filming a tracking shot of the cars either side.



If it's LTN-exempt I hope it doesn't give OneLambeth any ideas.


----------



## Jimbeau (Apr 28, 2021)

editor said:


> Crispy said
> 
> "It's for capturing a 360 view that can then be underlaid behind footage of actors inside a car, from any angle. "



Excellent. The Merc and taxi presumably have several uses - providing continuity, giving some buffer against outbreaks of uncontrolled traffic lunacy, and subliminally saying ‘London’ to audiences.


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2021)

Two anti-tower Zoom meetings today 









						Fight the Loughborough Junction Twin Towers – Neighbourhood Forum Zoom meeting, Wed 28th April
					

The Loughborough Junction Neighbourhood Forum is meeting at 7pm tonight (Weds 28th April 2021), with the proposed Loughborough Junction Twin Towers on the agenda.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				












						Brixton Neighbourhood Forum to discuss Hondo Tower in Zoom meeting today, Wed 28th April
					

This Brixton Neighbourhood Forum will be holding a Zoom meeting tonight at 7 pm, Weds 28th April 2021.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Apr 28, 2021)

Saturday: May Day Brixton and #KillTheBill protest in Windrush Square, Sat 1st May


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 28, 2021)

editor said:


> Two anti-tower Zoom meetings today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Unfortunately on same day. This will be avoided in future.


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2021)

Great stuff - these are the SW9 squatters 









						House Of Shango: local black squatters serve up free food for the Brixton community
					

Offering ‘free food, clothes and vibes’ for the community is The House of Shango, a black activist community group based in Brixton.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Apr 29, 2021)

Is there any way of verifying this claim? 



> “On 8 January 1947 Elvis Presley celebrated his twelfth birthday and Stephen Hawking his fifth. In New York, Jackson Pollock made his first drip-painting. In London the day began with a portent, when freezing conditions caused the Lambeth Town Hall clock to strike thirteen times at midnight. Less than half a mile away, at 40 Stansfield Road, Brixton, Peggy Burns gave birth to a baby boy.”


----------



## CH1 (Apr 29, 2021)

editor said:


> Is there any way of verifying this claim?
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 265540




Who is/was Nicholas Pegg - they need to state their sources. I bet this would spark an argument on Wikipedia.
BTW there is an interesting response on Reddit - William Hartnell - the first Dr Who - and Shirley Bassey also share that brithday, but not of course the birth date.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 29, 2021)

editor said:


> Great stuff - these are the SW9 squatters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Re black women squatters there is a historical perspective on Gal-Dem








						Our house: why protecting the right to squat is a defence of radical Black history - gal-dem
					

As a new bill seeks to crackdown further on squats, writer Lisa Insansa explores the radical Black history built around the squatting movement.




					gal-dem.com
				




with an interesting picture of the staircase of the squatted Clapham Police Station


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 29, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Who is/was Nicholas Pegg - they need to state their sources. I bet this would spark an argument on Wikipedia.
> BTW there is an interesting response on Reddit - William Hartnell - the first Dr Who - and Shirley Bassey also share that brithday, but not of course the birth date.




didn’t William Hartnell run a night club in Brixton close by where the old Canterbury arms stood  ?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 29, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> didn’t William Hartnell run a night club in Brixton close by where the old Canterbury arms stood  ?


Never heard that - must investigate.
I see you have advancde info  General Brixton history - photos, stories etc


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2021)

Library news Lambeth Libraries: Readers and Writers Festival and other events for May 2021


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 30, 2021)

Brixton People’s Kitchen have been stitched up by their landlord and need help.








						Sign the Petition
					

Brixton People's Kitchen - Save Our Community Shop!




					www.change.org


----------



## editor (Apr 30, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> Brixton People’s Kitchen have been stitched up by their landlord and need help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'll have something up on Buzz first thing tomorrow.


----------



## ash (May 1, 2021)

Has anyone got a recommendation for a good place for getting your hair coloured locally? ....please


----------



## David Clapson (May 1, 2021)

Our Little Secret on Railton Rd is highly thought of. Our Little Secret Hair Salon Se24  I don't get my hair coloured there. I'm one of the few male customers.


----------



## nagapie (May 1, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Our Little Secret on Railton Rd is highly thought of. Our Little Secret Hair Salon Se24  I don't get my hair coloured there. I'm one of the few male customers.


I get highlights there, Eva does a great job with colour.


----------



## nagapie (May 1, 2021)

Kill the Bill protests should be just about to start in Windrush. Unfortunately I can't leave the house but hope it's a good turn out.


----------



## Winot (May 2, 2021)

ash said:


> Has anyone got a recommendation for a good place for getting your hair coloured locally? ....please



Mrs W gets hers coloured at Boki’s in Herne Hill.




__





						Boki's Hair SE24 | Hairdressers in Herne Hill
					

Boki's Hair SE24 | Hairdressers in Herne Hill, London, specialising in Hair Styling and Hair Colouring for Men and Women.




					bokishair.com


----------



## gaijingirl (May 2, 2021)

Winot said:


> Mrs W gets hers coloured at Boki’s in Herne Hill.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I followed my hairdresser from another local salon to Boki's.  Her name is Jenny and she's amazing - especially with colour. ash


----------



## ash (May 2, 2021)

Thanks Winot gaijingirl Jenny at Boki’s it is then 😊


----------



## editor (May 2, 2021)

This took some balls 



Photos from yesterday's action XR Lambeth Rebellion of One blocks roads in Brixton and Clapham – photos


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 2, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Kill the Bill protests should be just about to start in Windrush. Unfortunately I can't leave the house but hope it's a good turn out.



I joined the protest in Trafalgar Square, it was a good natured affair. At one point I thought it was headed back to brixton when we crossed vauxhall bridge, but ended up with a bit of a party with soundsystem in the pleasure gardens.


----------



## MaximGJ (May 3, 2021)

editor said:


> Mad Max style vehicle in Coldharbour Lane!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There was a team filming in the market Tuesday evening. Their crew vans were marked "Stellar Vortex", which is the working title for Marvel's new Doctor Strange sequel.


----------



## lang rabbie (May 3, 2021)

editor said:


> Is there any way of verifying this claim?



I am calling bullshit on the "Brixton Town Hall chimed thirteen times on the morn of Bowie's birth" story.

The "great freeze" of the winter of 1947 did not start until the fourth week of January, a fortnight after Bowie's arrival into the world.


> At the start of January the conditions were generally very mild and temperatures of up to 14 °C were recorded in places.











						Winter 1947 brought a freeze to post-war Britain
					

If you’re old enough to remember 1947, then you’ll almost certainly have the winter as one of your most vivid memories of the year. For meteorologists and climatologists, the winter of 1947 was a s…




					blog.metoffice.gov.uk


----------



## Gramsci (May 3, 2021)

See Brixton has lot of these colourful posters for Valerie Brown. I'm not sure if Burning Pink are official XR candidate. The manifesto does not mention XR. The ideas are XR. Replace present democracy with "peoples Assemblies". Which is Sortition. 

Also termed Deliberative Democracy.


----------



## Gramsci (May 4, 2021)

Is Roger Hallam Still Leader of Extinction Rebellion?
					

Extinction Rebellion says it has grown up – and that means a split with Roger Hallam, who has been throwing paint at the offices of NGOs and charities.




					www.vice.com
				




From what I have read Burning Pink grew out of split in XR. Burning Pink are Hallam/Beyond Politics part. 

"Official" XR are more into movement building.


----------



## editor (May 4, 2021)

I've no idea who/what they are past a bunch of slogans.  Can't say I was chuffed seeing their Brixton Project styled posters all over a recycling bin near me. 














						Brixton gets plastered with ‘Vote Valerie Brown’ posters ahead of the 2021 London mayoral election
					

The 2021 London mayoral election will be held on 6 May 2021 to elect the mayor of London. The only candidate posters we’ve seen around Brixton are these colourful ones for Valerie Brown.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## BusLanes (May 4, 2021)

Interesting. I actually would be ok with UK mainland resuming (I believe NI still does this) street signs on lamp posts for elections. 

Speaking of elections. We've had Rose, two Labour leaflets and one Lib Dem. Not seen Bailey locally but I may be misremembering as we may have got one before campaign started. No sign of Greens or anyone else but we live in a very Labour place.

I've seen Bailey's stuff elsewhere, in Clapham though. As well as some anti LTN stuff which didn't seem to belong to a party.


----------



## Gramsci (May 4, 2021)

editor said:


> I've no idea who/what they are past a bunch of slogans.  Can't say I was chuffed seeing their Brixton Project styled posters all over a recycling bin near me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I rather liked it. Compared to nothing from Labour party in this ward. 

I posted up more info on different kinds of Deliberative Democracy on this thread :









						Citizens Assembly
					

A few info links from the whats app group  https://love.lambeth.gov.uk/carbon-neutral-plans/  https://love.lambeth.gov.uk/carbon-neutral-plans/




					www.urban75.net
				




I think its a discussion to be had. 

One criticism of Valerie/Pink is that Lambeth Labour Council have agreed with XR to have a Citizens Assembly on Climate change. So its not that mainstream politics is against it.


----------



## David Clapson (May 4, 2021)

This afternoon a very tall man in shorts with a long straggly beard and a very, very loud voice was campaigning outside the tube for Piers Corbyn. No idea what he was shouting, but I'm fairly certain he didn't win any votes. I hope the rest of his life is more productive.


----------



## GarveyLives (May 5, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Allegedly very bad man allegedly does very bad things to young girls in and around Brixton.  For years.




... meanwhile, the net widens?: 


​


----------



## editor (May 6, 2021)

Queuing to vote...


----------



## Orang Utan (May 6, 2021)

editor said:


> Queuing to vote...
> View attachment 267016


No dogs


----------



## Gramsci (May 6, 2021)

No queue to vote in Loughborough junction. I did go at around half five. 

Voted in end for Khan as I must say the long list of candidates were disappointing. 

I just could not vote Labour for the Assembly. So voted TUSC to give them at least some votes.


----------



## editor (May 6, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> No queue to vote in Loughborough junction. I did go at around half five.
> 
> Voted in end for Khan as I must say the long list of candidates were disappointing.
> 
> I just could not vote Labour for the Assembly. So voted TUSC to give them at least some votes.


Same as me!


----------



## cuppa tee (May 6, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> No queue to vote in Loughborough junction. I did go at around half five.
> 
> Voted in end for Khan as I must say the long list of candidates were disappointing.
> 
> I just could not vote Labour for the Assembly. So voted TUSC to give them at least some votes.





editor said:


> Same as me!



me too, but I could not 100% endorse Sadiq so I gave my first vote for mayor to Binface knowing Sadiq would get it in round 2.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 6, 2021)

Someone doing the rounds of Ferndale just now with a loudspeaker urging people to vote for Piers Corbyn. No thanks, Khan and Binface for me.


----------



## editor (May 6, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Someone doing the rounds of Ferndale just now with a loudspeaker urging people to vote for Piers Corbyn. No thanks, Khan and Binface for me.


I hope Piers gets a really embarrassing low amount of votes. The cunt.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 6, 2021)

Binface, Khan and Greens for the rest. Full respect to the Stewards at St Andrews primary school who did a great job managing the queue.


----------



## CH1 (May 6, 2021)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Binface, Khan and Greens for the rest. Full respect to the Stewards at St Andrews primary school who did a great job managing the queue.


Count Binface wants to bring back CEEFAX. I might have voted for that if I'd know this morning. 
I look forward to the return of Bakelite radios.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 6, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Count Binface wants to bring back CEEFAX. I might have voted for that if I'd know this morning.
> I look forward to the return of Bakelite radios.


It's the croissant policy wot won it.


----------



## David Clapson (May 7, 2021)

First choice Binface, second choice Sadiq. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (May 7, 2021)

The folks at minet library managed the queue well.  Felt safe at all times.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 9, 2021)

editor said:


> I hope Piers gets a really embarrassing low amount of votes. The cunt.



...what’s depressing is the number of votes the guy off the morse offshoot got.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 11, 2021)

Brixton referenced in this Guardian piece about author Geoff Dyer.....









						Geoff Dyer: ‘I am what you might describe as chippy’
					

The writer, 62, tells James McMahon about his working-class Cheltenham roots, college career and dole-queue days in a Brixton squat where he first began to read




					www.theguardian.com
				






> ”_ I moved into a slum in Brixton with a bunch of other people who had been to Oxford. The safety net provided by the welfare state, and that whole culture of dole life, wasn’t just desirable, it was a completely respectable way to live_”



....not sure about use of the word ‘slum’ in this context from a man of words.


----------



## editor (May 11, 2021)

Note: posts about the hotel proposed on Dorrell Place have been moved here: 








						SW9 bar to be closed under plans for five storey hotel  for Dorrell Place
					

Another long term Brixton institution is fighting for survival after it unexpectedly found itself being belatedly incorporated into plans for a new hotel Metropolis planning and heritage statement dated 21 October 201: 11 Dorrell Place sits on the corner of Dorrell Place and Nursery Road and is...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## editor (May 13, 2021)

Next month: Lambeth Council to host two-day festival celebrating the achievements of the black community, 12-13 June 2021


----------



## editor (May 13, 2021)

Tomorrow Can’t Pay, Won’t Pay: The Fight to Stop the Poll Tax – online talk by Lambeth Libraries, Fri 14th May


----------



## Jimbeau (May 13, 2021)

Apologies if posted elsewhere - just noticed the installation of the Windrush Square security bollards is in full swing. 

Every bit as brutish as the planning application suggested. Looks like the blacktop is a permanent replacement for the paving too.


----------



## teuchter (May 13, 2021)

At least they are not faux decorative victorian style.


----------



## editor (May 14, 2021)

Bollards galore! 














						What a load of bollards! Windrush Square’s ugly concrete blocks get replaced by an abundance of posts
					

Mustard-keen bollard fans are in for an absolute treat in Windrush Square soon, as work is going ahead to replace the enormous concrete blocks that suddenly appeared in July last year.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (May 14, 2021)

Vote if you can to support this great venture! Lambeth GP Food Co-op needs your help to win the Co-op of the Year award


----------



## CH1 (May 14, 2021)

editor said:


> Bollards galore!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rather like what we got when the GLC needed to spend all its remaining reserves.
Except I doubt Lambeth Council has got any reserves.


----------



## alex_ (May 14, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Rather like what we got when the GLC needed to spend all its remaining reserves.
> Except I doubt Lambeth Council has got any reserves.



suspect these are coming from some a central anti terrorism budget


----------



## David Clapson (May 15, 2021)

Yes. We were told that when the concrete blocks arrived. I think they're alright. And it's no bad thing to protect gatherings from Nazis with trucks. 

In other news, the Cherry Groce memorial provides some very pleasant seating. Isn't it odd that we aren't allowed enough seating in the square because the police object to seating because it entices undesirables to sit down....but suddenly we get much more seating because 36 years ago a police officer went to someone's house and shot their mother for no reason?


----------



## editor (May 15, 2021)

I get these student requests all the time, but this one is a bit special 



> The goal of the interview will be to gain more depth and understanding of the history of the black community in Brixton, how Britain responded and what is the representation nowadays for Brixton, London, and the UK at large.
> Some of the questions would be:
> 
> what is the legacy of the Brixton riots in 1981?
> ...


By Tuesday, if I don't mind.


----------



## editor (May 15, 2021)

Splendid initiative 









						Affordable bike markets coming up in Brixton and Streatham, May – June 2021
					

Lambeth Council and Peddle My Wheels are hosting five bike markets in Brixton and Streatham over May and June 2021, where you can pick up affordable, second-hand bikes,



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (May 17, 2021)

Frogging it up!














						Street scenes: Playing the Game Of The Frog in Loughborough Junction
					

These guys were seen playing the French ‘Game of the Frog (Jeux De La Grenouille) under the railway bridge in Padfield Road on Saturday afternoon.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (May 17, 2021)

Library news Lambeth Libraries restart services as lockdown eases – details


----------



## Casaubon (May 17, 2021)

I've had this, from TFL, forwarded to me, for anyone who wants to comment on changes to the A23 between Oval and Streatham.

Good afternoon

I am writing now because we have today launched a six-month consultation on changes we have made to the A23 between Oval and Streatham. This email explains how you can find out more and reply to the consultation. We have also written to a number of other stakeholders, and to people and businesses within a 250m radius of the extents of the changes we have made. 

 We have introduced the changes between Oval and Streatham in a new way, and this consultation is different to those we ordinarily hold. I’ve therefore also explained what the purpose of the consultation is. 

*How do I respond to the consultation?* 

You can read more about the changes we have made and respond to the consultation on our website tfl.gov.uk/oval-streatham

You will need to register your email address with us before you can submit a response through our website. We will keep your information secure and, if you agree, we will send you updates about the changes periodically. If you would prefer not to submit a response online you can send us your thoughts in writing: 

·        By email to Haveyoursay@tfl.gov.uk 
·        By post to FREEPOST TFL HAVE YOUR SAY  

 Our consultation materials will shortly be available in easy-read, audio and a British Sign Language video. If you would like to receive further information about these alternative formats please let me know. We have also highlighted these alternative formats to local people living in the vicinity of the changes. 

 The consultation will be open for six months so you can tell us your thoughts at any time up to *17 November 2021*. Your views may change over time, so please feel free to respond as many times as you wish.    

*What is the purpose of the consultation?* 

 We have introduced changes to the A23 between Oval and Streatham as an experiment, so that we can monitor what effects the changes have as London continues to recover from the coronavirus. Our consultation is a key part of our monitoring of the scheme. 

 We are not consulting about whether or not the experimental scheme should have been introduced. However, we will need to decide, based on the outcome of the experiment, our monitoring and taking into account all the feedback we receive, what any future of the scheme should be beyond that time. We are holding this public consultation because we would like to know from you:  

 ·        What effects you think the experimental scheme is having on specific matters such as cycling, walking, traffic flow and the environment  
 ·        What effect you think the experimental scheme is having in overall terms, and whether you think it should remain in place permanently or with changes, or be removed at the end of the experiment  

·        Whether we should make any changes to the experimental scheme, and if so what they should be  
·        Any other matters about the experiment you would like us to be aware of  

We will use your responses to help us decide whether: 

 ·     It is necessary for us to make any changes to the scheme during the experiment  
·    The scheme should be removed or retained (with or without any changes) at the end of the experiment  

 If you have any questions about the consultation please contact us at haveyoursay@tfl.gov.uk. 

Kind regards  

*Fraser Macdonald* 
Strategic Consultations Lead 
Local Communities & Partnerships
Transport for London

*To subscribe to communications on engagement and consultation projects:*
For notifications of new projects please register on our digital engagement platform  Have your say
For updates on specific projects, please visit that project page on  Have your say and subscribe to ‘Stay Informed’


----------



## thismoment (May 17, 2021)

editor said:


> Splendid initiative
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you posting about this. I’ve been wanting a second hand bicycle for ages but I didn’t want to inadvertently buy a stolen one


----------



## sparkybird (May 17, 2021)

Casaubon said:


> I've had this, from TFL, forwarded to me, for anyone who wants to comment on changes to the A23 between Oval and Streatham.
> 
> Good afternoon
> 
> ...


thanks for this. It's really unclear what the actual changes are! All I see are a few red blobs indicating a change to a bus lane.... I walk this route regularly and aside from the 24 hour bus lanes, don't recall anything different.Can you shed any light? Thanks


----------



## teuchter (May 17, 2021)

sparkybird said:


> thanks for this. It's really unclear what the actual changes are! All I see are a few red blobs indicating a change to a bus lane.... I walk this route regularly and aside from the 24 hour bus lanes, don't recall anything different.Can you shed any light? Thanks


I think there's actually a thread about it somewhere. Things like removing parking spaces and tweaking junctions. Seemed fairly sensible low cost stuff.


----------



## Casaubon (May 17, 2021)

sparkybird said:


> thanks for this. It's really unclear what the actual changes are! All I see are a few red blobs indicating a change to a bus lane.... I walk this route regularly and aside from the 24 hour bus lanes, don't recall anything different.Can you shed any light? Thanks


Sorry, I don't know anything more.
Like you, I haven't noticed any radical changes.


----------



## CH1 (May 18, 2021)

Just to remind people that whilst Lambeth Council can be cryptically bad, HMG is worse.
Eurostar has just been bailed out by SNCF and four big banks.
Their pleas to Grant Shapps fell on deaf ears:
UK ministers repeatedly demurred, with transport secretary Grant Shapps saying that the company was “not our firm to rescue”
From the end of May Eurostar service to Paris will increase from two to three trains a day.








						Eurostar receives £250m refinancing package after months of waiting
					

Eurostar today announced that it had received a £250m refinancing package from a group of banks in a bid to shore up its finances amid the Covid-19




					www.cityam.com
				



Bon voyage.


----------



## alex_ (May 18, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Just to remind people that whilst Lambeth Council can be cryptically bad, HMG is worse.
> Eurostar has just been bailed out by SNCF and four big banks.
> Their pleas to Grant Shapps fell on deaf ears:
> UK ministers repeatedly demurred, with transport secretary Grant Shapps saying that the company was “not our firm to rescue”
> ...



“The UK sold its stake in Eurostar for £750m in 2015 under David Cameron’s government. It is now majority owned by French rail company SNCF, as well as two pension funds.”

unless the ukg was going to get Eurostar shares, I think not putting cash in was a good thing.


----------



## CH1 (May 18, 2021)

alex_ said:


> “The UK sold its stake in Eurostar for £750m in 2015 under David Cameron’s government. It is now majority owned by French rail company SNCF, as well as two pension funds.”
> 
> unless the ukg was going to get Eurostar shares, I think not putting cash in was a good thing.


I take it you like having private railway companies?

Funnily enough even if you liked Thameslink enough to pay £12.94 per Go-ahead share, they too have a French connection: Keolis co-owns  Thameslink Govia with Go-ahead, and their HQ is in Paris, being owned by SNCF.


----------



## alex_ (May 18, 2021)

CH1 said:


> I take it you like having private railway companies?
> 
> Funnily enough even if you liked Thameslink enough to pay £12.94 per Go-ahead share, they too have a French connection: Keolis co-owns  Thameslink Govia with Go-ahead, and their HQ is in Paris, being owned by SNCF.



no but bailing out sncf would be ridiculous


----------



## BusLanes (May 18, 2021)

Personally I think UK govt should have helped bail out Eurostar if just because tourism/business travel. But seeing how they are very selective as to who and how, it is consistent that they wouldn't.

Just see how they've acted with TfL


----------



## Gramsci (May 18, 2021)

alex_ said:


> suspect these are coming from some a central anti terrorism budget



No government is not funding this.

The Council is using CIL/ Section 106 money to pay for the bollards.

This is money the Council gets from large developments as part of agreement for planning permission. Community Infrastructure Levy is supposed to be used for improvements that benefit local communities.

Council are stretching the definition by saying community will benefit from these bollards. 

As the Council have decided to do this they should set up a budget for it. Not use these funds.


----------



## alex_ (May 18, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> No government is not funding this.
> 
> The Council is using CIL/ Section 106 money to pay for the bollards.
> 
> ...



if so this is preposterous


----------



## editor (May 18, 2021)

Photos from today's protest 



















						Palestine Solidarity protest in Brixton’s Windrush Square – in photos
					

A small group of protesters assembled in Brixton’s Windrush Square today to voice their solidarity with Palestine. Here’s a selection of photos from the action:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## theboris (May 19, 2021)

Just got a message from the landlord that the Albert will be re-opening on June 14th


----------



## editor (May 19, 2021)

theboris said:


> Just got a message from the landlord that the Albert will be re-opening on June 14th


Let's hope they stay longer than their last 6 day reopening!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 19, 2021)

editor said:


> Let's hope they stay longer than their last 6 day reopening!



Quite enjoyed the £2 drinks they were dishing out on the 6th day though.


----------



## editor (May 19, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Quite enjoyed the £2 drinks they were dishing out on the 6th day though.


I still laugh when I think of the people all sat around with a tiny portion of chips on every table


----------



## editor (May 20, 2021)

Dr Bike is back in town! Get your bike fixed for free! Dr Bike dates in Brixton and Clapham coming up


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (May 20, 2021)

crazy rainbow over the Brandon.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2021)

Wonderful stuff (even if there seems to be a lot of product placement behind the PR)















						Huge Brixton mural celebrates the 50th anniversary of Marvin Gaye’s ‘What’s Going On’
					

UK visual artist Dreph has today unveiled a giant public mural in Brixton today, as part of the global celebrations to celebrate the 50th anniversary of Marvin Gaye’s timeless album, What&#82…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Gramsci (May 21, 2021)

Big march in central London tomorrow to support the Palestinians.


----------



## editor (May 21, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Big march in central London tomorrow to support the Palestinians.View attachment 269524


I wish they'd mail me these events in advance!


----------



## Gramsci (May 21, 2021)

editor said:


> I wish they'd mail me these events in advance!


Only got it today.


----------



## editor (May 24, 2021)

Brixton seems to be targeted by professional beggars at the moment seeing as I've just seen three different people with the exact same sign. I hope I'm wrong and there's not some fucker exploiting these people.


----------



## ash (May 24, 2021)

editor said:


> Brixton seems to be targeted by professional beggars at the moment seeing as I've just seen three different people with the exact same sign. I hope I'm wrong and there's not some fucker exploiting these people.


Used to happen at Clapham North (might still do).  They would work shifts with some bloke often hanging around and meeting them after their shift (presumably to collect).  Nasty stuff.


----------



## David Clapson (May 24, 2021)

A week ago I saw a beggar outside Iceland being instructed where and how to stand by a well dressed woman.


----------



## editor (May 26, 2021)

Brixton last night 















						Lambeth Town Hall lit in purple to mark the anniversary of the murder of George Floyd, 25th May 2021
					

In towns and cities across the UK, Councils responded to the call to mark the anniversary of the murder of George Floyd by lighting up their buildings. At the Brixton #take the knee protest yesterd…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (May 26, 2021)

Windrush Square yesterday. The last speaker blotted his copy book by insisting that Tate & Lyle ran a slave factory. 














						In photos: #TakeTheKnee for George Floyd – One Year On, Windrush Square, Brixton
					

At 6pm yesterday, protesters gathered in Brixton’s Windrush Square to mark the first anniversary of the murder of George Floyd. Here’s some photos from the event:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (May 26, 2021)

There's plenty of Brixton trees listed here 

This is very handy What’s that tree? Handy website lets you look up trees on any street and identify them


----------



## editor (May 27, 2021)

Impressive range of Brixton locations covered here with some Streatham thrown in.


----------



## editor (May 28, 2021)

Specsavers is definitely the most covid-protected safe space I've been into in Brixton!

Edit: and they did a brilliant job of getting a broken contact lens out of my eye after five days. I also paid £10 for  high tech 3D laser scan of my eyeballs. Was great to warch!


----------



## sparkybird (May 28, 2021)

Can you help support Brixton Windmill (the mill not the pub!) by voting for us? We could be awarded £1,000 to help us continue to supply flour to local food banks as we've been doing over the last year. It's quick and easy to do - the link takes you straight there with all our charity details completed. Votes close on 13 June 2021. Thank you! 😍








						Movement for good - Nominate a charity
					

Nominate a charity for a Movement for Good award now.




					movementforgood.com


----------



## editor (May 29, 2021)

Can I ask people to look at a thread in community about protecting a much loved local business that has suffered some appalling bullying online.


----------



## Gramsci (May 29, 2021)




----------



## editor (May 30, 2021)

The drunken late night joys of a trolley


----------



## wurlycurly (May 30, 2021)

editor said:


> The drunken late night joys of a trolley
> 
> View attachment 271001



Strictly speaking, the girl in the trolley should have a traffic cone on her head.  Amateurs.


----------



## editor (May 31, 2021)

From Sunday 

























						In photos: Palestine rally at Brockwell Park gate, Sunday 30th May
					

On Sunday, Lambeth and Wandsworth PSC (Palestine Solidarity Campaign) –  also known as @BrixtonPSC – held another rally at Brockwell Gate. The rally was to “encourage everyone to …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Jun 1, 2021)

Can't see an active Social Housing/Regen thread so I'm posting this here.

News from Elephant and Castle where the Public Interest Law Centre Judicial Review resulted in a marginal increase in social housing units on the Delauncey Scheme (from 33 to 116).

The details are here:
Elephant JR fails, but campaigners hail improvements as victory! • Public Interest Law Centre

Wonder if locally significant Four Communications were involved? I see one of their former employees ended up doing some work for Delauncey - but since property development and regeneration is the only large-scale industry seemed to be viable in south London currently, that might be inevitable.
Emma Waterfall | About


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2021)

Free fencing lessons offered to kids Brixton childrens’ fencing sessions resume with support from the Leus Family Foundation


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2021)

Anyone recognise this piece of shit?





> A search has begun for a man who knocked an elderly woman to the floor and robbed her near Brockwell Park.
> 
> The woman had been walking down Norwood Road around midday when she was attacked by the man.
> 
> ...











						Elderly woman knocked to the floor and robbed by a man near Brockwell Park
					

A search has begun for a man who knocked an elderly woman to the floor and robbed her near Brockwell Park. The woman had been walking down Norwood Road around midday when she was attacked by the ma…




					londonnewsonline.co.uk


----------



## editor (Jun 4, 2021)

Crowdfunder launched Crowdfunder launched for Lambeth Schools Patrol, a community initiative to ‘keep children safe’


----------



## ska invita (Jun 4, 2021)

i didnt hear about this


----------



## CH1 (Jun 4, 2021)

ska invita said:


> i didnt hear about this



Nor did I - but Red and Black the controversial anarchist commentary from the UK posts every day on Youtube.
I guess it makes a change from Radio Four's Thought for the Day.

If you meant the actual disturbance and police action and shooting/stabbing you haven't been paying attention.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 4, 2021)

CH1 said:


> If you meant the actual disturbance and police action and shooting/stabbing you haven't been paying attention.


Thanks, great comment


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 5, 2021)

ska invita said:


> Thanks, great comment


...this was covered in the Coldharbour Lane thread in this forum...


----------



## ska invita (Jun 5, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ...this was covered in the Coldharbour Lane thread in this forum...


thanks i'll have a look


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2021)

ska invita said:


> i didnt hear about this



That's a ridiculously simplistic and inaccurate analysis.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 5, 2021)

editor said:


> That's a ridiculously simplistic and inaccurate analysis.


Yeah he's increasingly like that tbh.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2021)

Blimey! 








						Cop says Lambeth is the ‘toughest place to police in Western Europe’
					

The borough has been rocked recently by Sarah Everard's murder and the shooting of Sasha Johnson




					www.mylondon.news


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 5, 2021)

editor said:


> Blimey!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it tough because of people trying to scrutinise the actions of the police?


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 6, 2021)

editor said:


> Blimey!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I read this stuff from top Police people and wonder why the scenes of women being pushed around by cops happens. He is giving the we are training our officers to police sensitively line. So what went wrong on Clapham Common is my question. That was not a tough policing situation. It was a peaceful vigil. And this highly trained police force lost it.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jun 6, 2021)

editor said:


> Blimey!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Funnily enough, that “toughest place to police in western Europe” claim comes from an unnamed report , and is not a quote from the head of lambeth police.

If you follow the link in that article, one of the mylondon journalists spent an evening with lambeth police where one of the junior officers made this claim, quoting the anonymous report, presumably to impress the journalist. That article is headlined: 'I visited Brixton with police as pubs reopened but the most eventful thing was an old lady escaping from a care home'.

Shitty sensationalism.


(Incidentally, the article ends with the police finding the woman and taking her back to the care home: “When we arrive she duly calls the manager a “f****** c****” and the rest of the staff who greet her get the same treatment.”)


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 6, 2021)

wurlycurly said:


> Strictly speaking, the girl in the trolley should have a traffic cone on her head.  Amateurs.


Strictly speaking it should be a shopping trolley and she should be chucking into a traffic cone as the trolley goes over a pothole


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2021)

Charity art auction United Print Charity Auction – Brixton artists contribute unique work to eBay auction


----------



## CH1 (Jun 8, 2021)

Stretching North Brixton a bit, I was shocked and appalled at the state of the Elephant and Castle Shopping Centre today.


----------



## JSR (Jun 8, 2021)

That is sad.  Sad indeed. RIP shopping centre


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 8, 2021)

RIP Coronet


----------



## editor (Jun 9, 2021)

Coming up Windrush Day 2021 in Lambeth promises to be “a real community celebration”


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2021)

Something to do this weekend!








						Book now for the Brixton Windmill Open Weekend, Sat 12th and Sun 13th June 2021
					

The Brixton Windmill  will be hosting an open weekend this Sat 12th and Sun 13th June 2021 – admission is free but places must be pre-booked. There is also a guided tour of the area available…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jun 10, 2021)

It absolutely stinks along Electric Lane at night 









						A late night walk along Brixton’s increasingly scuzzy – and smelly – Electric Lane
					

It hasn’t been a particularly attractive part of Brixton for many years, but with new licensed premises spilling out more and more drunk punters into a Brixton devoid of public toilets, Elect…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 10, 2021)

I've not been out on Brixton for about a million years but what happened to the pop up urinals?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 11, 2021)

sparkybird said:


> I've not been out on Brixton for about a million years but what happened to the pop up urinals?



Was thinking the same. The one at the entrance to electric avenue seems to have been firmly in the ground for years. What was the point in installing it?


----------



## madolesance (Jun 11, 2021)

editor said:


> It absolutely stinks along Electric Lane at night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The pissing problem also exists during the day.


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2021)

Sunday - Bag an affordable bike at the Bike Market, Brixton Station Market, Sunday 20th June 2021


----------



## Leighsw2 (Jun 15, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Was thinking the same. The one at the entrance to electric avenue seems to have been firmly in the ground for years. What was the point in installing it?


Excellent point, especially seeing each one cost about £80k to put in as I recall! The question is who holds the key to activate it? (it might actually be a local shop or stall holder?)

Paul


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2021)

Please keep a look out MISSING: Philippe Fraser, barman from Brixton Hootananny – can you help?


----------



## Petcha (Jun 16, 2021)

editor said:


> Please keep a look out MISSING: Philippe Fraser, barman from Brixton Hootananny – can you help?



I doubt he's going to be wearing a beanie in this weather, not a great choice of pic?


----------



## TopCat (Jun 16, 2021)

I tried to get in the Albert. It was empty but the er bar staff shouted at me to check in which required far more than anything known thus far with COVID. I got beers from bottles and am in the park.


----------



## editor (Jun 16, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I tried to get in the Albert. It was empty but the er bar staff shouted at me to check in which required far more than anything known thus far with COVID. I got beers from bottles and am in the park.


Everyone would have been in the garden, probably. I won't go into detail, but Lambeth have been incredibly strict on_ some_ venues, and only too willing to hand out hefty fines for Covid misdemeanours


----------



## theboris (Jun 16, 2021)

editor said:


> Free fencing lessons offered to kids Brixton childrens’ fencing sessions resume with support from the Leus Family Foundation


what are they fencing?


----------



## theboris (Jun 16, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I tried to get in the Albert. It was empty but the er bar staff shouted at me to check in which required far more than anything known thus far with COVID. I got beers from bottles and am in the park.


It was fine on Monday afternoon / early evening. Lots of familiar faces, I was glad to see


----------



## CH1 (Jun 16, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I tried to get in the Albert. It was empty but the er bar staff shouted at me to check in which required far more than anything known thus far with COVID. I got beers from bottles and am in the park.


They've had check in at the Beehive since before the last lock-down. What's the problem?


----------



## Mr paulee (Jun 16, 2021)

]


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 16, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I tried to get in the Albert. It was empty but the er bar staff shouted at me to check in which required far more than anything known thus far with COVID. I got beers from bottles and am in the park.



Premises including cafes and coffee bars are supposed to check people who eat or drink in.  Either through the NHS App or taking your name and number.

My recent experience across Central London is that some premises stick to this and others put the signs up but don't ask people to do it.

So yes as country is moving out of lock down I'm finding a lot of this contradictory.

As far as I can gather premises should not be serving customers who stay in unless they "Check in" properly.

As CH1 says Weatherspoons are doing it. I've seen it in West End.


----------



## madolesance (Jun 16, 2021)

.


----------



## theboris (Jun 17, 2021)

CH1 said:


> They've had check in at the Beehive since before the last lock-down. What's the problem?


They had the QR code to scan on display by the door, which I duly did


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 17, 2021)

Yet another Brixton gentrification article. This time in in the FT. Same old, same old. Subscribe to read | Financial Times


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 17, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Yet another Brixton gentrification article. This time in in the FT. Same old, same old. Subscribe to read | Financial Times


....and here’s a non paywall version.....








						Booming Brixton: Reggae Music, Michelin Stars And Million-pound Homes - Todayuknews
					

As Lee Jasper walks around the streets of Brixton, south London, he shakes his head. On Coldharbour Lane, once lined with shops selling reggae records and




					todayuknews.com


----------



## CH1 (Jun 17, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ....and here’s a non paywall version.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


where does Lee Jasper come into iit?
I checked Google on Jasper - and top of the Google oage - obviously - is Wikipedia
Although Lee may have moved to London in 1985 as Wikipedia says, there are a umber of other facts in Wiki whiich seem dubious

1. He was founder of Operation Trident[8] and the Royal Commonwealth Society.[7]
2. Brian Paddick,described him as a "street hustler" whose group would "sell bits of the pavement they didn't own"[8]
Can this be true - or is someone having a larf? I think we should be told.





__





						Lee Jasper - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




In my dreams I think the FT could have a special Lunch with the FT - with Lee Jasper and Julius Malema.
I wonder whether Julius or Jasper would be the more boring?








						Lunch with the FT: Julius Malema
					

Combative leader of South Africa’s Economic Freedom Fighters explains that apartheid still exists and why no one can tell him how to dress




					www.ft.com


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 19, 2021)

What are the fireworks in aid of? They seem to be in the middle of Brixton. The cat is concerned.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jun 19, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> What are the fireworks in aid of? They seem to be in the middle of Brixton. The cat is concerned.


Could be juneteenth









						Juneteenth - Wikipedia
					






					en.m.wikipedia.org


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 19, 2021)

We should have some on August 24th, to celebrate the burning of the White House in 1814.


----------



## T & P (Jun 20, 2021)

I’m usually all for giving peeps as much freedoms as possible, but must say I’d be fully supportive of a full ban on the sale of fireworks to members of the public. About as crucial to one’s essential rights and enjoyment of life as freedoms as owning a bazooka.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 20, 2021)

editor said:


> Note to self: winter ends in the UK on Friday, 20 March 2020.


The day we all realised spring was going to be cancelled.


----------



## marty21 (Jun 20, 2021)

Brixton beer mugging us off in front of our mates in Hackney.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 20, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> We should have some on August 24th, to celebrate the burning of the White House in 1814.


More importantly the St Bartholomew's Day Massacre in which thousands of French protestants were killed in Paris - setting off the Huguenot migration to the UK.








						St. Bartholomew's Day massacre - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2021)

This afternoon:









						Brixton Chamber Orchestra performing live in Brixton today, Mon 21st June 2021
					

The Brixton Chamber Orchestra will be braving the inclement weather and performing ‘pop up’  live shows today in three different locations across Brixton.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jun 21, 2021)

Proud to day that Brixton Buzz helped them reach their target in time 









						Crowdfunding target of £15,000 reached for The Ballad of Olive Morris – a short film focussing on the Brixton activist
					

Crowdfunding for the short film The Ballad of Olive Morris has been met.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2021)

Dexters news Adventure Play Sessions restart at Dexters Adventure Playground in Brixton


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2021)

Photos from Sunday





















						In photos: XR/Brixton Palestine Solidarity Campaign demo outside Brockwell Park,  Sunday 20th June
					

Lambeth and Wandsworth Palestine Solidarity Campaign (also now BrixtonPSC ) had another demonstration on Sunday to publicise the ongoing catastrophe of life in Palestine under occupation.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2021)

Yesterday in Brixton 

















						In photos: Brixton Chamber Orchestra provide the orchestral cheer on a rainy Brixton afternoon
					

Gamely performing in yesterday’s never-ending drizzle were the Brixton Chamber Orchestra, who performed uplifting sets of classical and contemporary music around central Brixton. Here’s…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Rushy (Jun 22, 2021)

Worth a share.


----------



## alex_ (Jun 24, 2021)

Openreach have announced today that Brixton / Brixton hill / Tulsa hill will get fttp broadband by April 2025…









						Openreach Adds 551 UK Locations to FTTP Broadband Rollout UPDATE
					

Openreach (BT) will today add 551 new UK cities and towns to the rollout plan for their gigabit-capable Fibre-to-the-Premises (FTTP) broadband ISP network. The




					www.ispreview.co.uk


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2021)

Rushy said:


> Worth a share.



Cheers! 








						Dexters Adventure Playground volunteer days: please help out if you can
					

Dexters Adventure Playground on Railton Road are holding monthly volunteer days, and are looking for people to volunteer with tasks such as clearing, gardening, painting, oiling, laying chipping et…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jun 24, 2021)

Bugger all promo shots but I'll pop down soon and take a look for myself 









						Lambeth and Photofusion launch portrait exhibition: Spectemur Agendo – By Our Actions May We Be Known
					

Lambeth’s Town Hall Arts Programme and Brixton based Photofusion are pleased to announce the opening of Spectemur Agendo – By Our Actions May We Be Known. The exhibition explores the theme of leade…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 24, 2021)

On National Windrush Day earlier this week,  a Black Plaque was unveiled in respect of *Val McCalla*. 

However, for reasons that have not been made clear, the tribute to the Seaford-based accountant and newspaper founder has been placed at Blue Star House in Stockwell Road.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 24, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> On National Windrush Day earlier this week,  a Black Plaque was unveiled in respect of *Val McCalla*.
> 
> However, for reasons that have not been made clear, the tribute to the Seaford-based accountant and newspaper founder has been placed at Blue Star House in Stockwell Road.


I remember Alex Pascal used to go on about how he founded the Voice - with Val McCalla - and then got written out.

In 1982 Pascall co-founded with Val McCalla Britain's first national weekly Black British newspaper _The Voice_, utilising Pascall's media connections as presenter of the BBC programme _Black Londoners_;[28][29] the first issue of _The Voice_ coincided with the Notting Hill Carnival that year.[30]

from Alex Pascall - Wikipedia


----------



## alex_ (Jun 25, 2021)

alex_ said:


> Openreach have announced today that Brixton / Brixton hill / Tulsa hill will get fttp broadband by April 2025…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



suspect it’ll be rolled out in some places in the area long before, they are rolling out fibre on telephone poles in the area between kings ave and Clapham Common right now which is the same “pre 2025” zone.

Alex


----------



## northeast (Jun 26, 2021)

alex_ said:


> suspect it’ll be rolled out in some places in the area long before, they are rolling out fibre on telephone poles in the area between kings ave and Clapham Common right now which is the same “pre 2025” zone.
> 
> Alex


Yeah I noticed that, any ideas when that will be active ?


----------



## alex_ (Jun 26, 2021)

northeast said:


> Yeah I noticed that, any ideas when that will be active ?



no idea, I only noticed as I walk through a lot - this will show when it comes online Browse Maps and Check Broadband Performance and Coverage Across the UK


----------



## ricbake (Jun 26, 2021)

CH1 said:


> I remember Alex Pascal used to go on about how he founded the Voice - with Val McCalla - and then got written out.
> 
> In 1982 Pascall co-founded with Val McCalla Britain's first national weekly Black British newspaper _The Voice_, utilising Pascall's media connections as presenter of the BBC programme _Black Londoners_;[28][29] the first issue of _The Voice_ coincided with the Notting Hill Carnival that year.[30]
> 
> from Alex Pascall - Wikipedia


The Voice was based on the 8th and 9th floors of Blue Star House from November 2000 to 2006. Val McCalla worked there, the current concierge has worked there since 2000 and remembers him.

Alex Pascall: broadcaster who gave a voice to black Britain and now taking on BBC









						Obituary: Val McCalla
					

The man who gave black Britons a Voice.




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 26, 2021)

editor said:


> Please keep a look out MISSING: Philippe Fraser, barman from Brixton Hootananny – can you help?


The search has shifted to the Alps Family of missing Brixton bartender searching Alps after he 'left country'


----------



## alex_ (Jun 26, 2021)

northeast said:


> Yeah I noticed that, any ideas when that will be active ?



i had a closer look earlier - its not openreach it’s all community fibre, and it’s being installed on the roads off Clapham Common as far back as Rodenhurst road.


----------



## ash (Jun 26, 2021)

alex_ said:


> i had a closer look earlier - its not openreach it’s all community fibre, and it’s being installed on the roads off Clapham Common as far back as Rodenhurst road.


Also at Clapham North. They’ve got good reviews so I’m hopeful I can finally get rid of BT!!


----------



## alex_ (Jun 26, 2021)

ash said:


> Also at Clapham North. They’ve got good reviews so I’m hopeful I can finally get rid of BT!!



ive emailed them to ask where they are installing


----------



## CH1 (Jun 26, 2021)

ricbake said:


> The Voice was based on the 8th and 9th floors of Blue Star House from November 2000 to 2006. Val McCalla worked there, the current concierge has worked there since 2000 and remembers him.
> 
> Alex Pascall: broadcaster who gave a voice to black Britain and now taking on BBC
> 
> [URL="https:.theguardian.com/uk/2002/aug/24/arts.raceandreligion&ved=2ahUKEwiJ07Pwj7XxAhXxnFwKHXBNC_UQFjAYegQIIhAC&usg=AOvVaw29tIj7p3cgOEiKZ6qxS2QD&ampcf=1[/URL]


Val McCalla must have been a bit of a deal maker a la Trump.
After he moved the Voice to  Coldharbour Lane he somehow managed to put together a deal including the old dole house site next door -  Cooltan - and got planning permission from Lambeth to convert the Labour Exchange and the Voice building into a residential development.

Ultimately this became the Barratt Homes Brixton Square complex  - but there was an intermediate buyer which was a quasi social homes developer who went bust.

Val McCalla lived in Sussex and was rumoured to have horses for his girls to ride, and sent them to private schools.


----------



## Mr paulee (Jun 26, 2021)

What's with the fireworks Brixton?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 26, 2021)

wondered the same, shame i can only hear, rather than see them


----------



## Rushy (Jun 26, 2021)

They were last weekend too. Was it St Matthews Peace Gardens?


----------



## ricbake (Jun 27, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Val McCalla must have been a bit of a deal maker a la Trump.
> After he moved the Voice to  Coldharbour Lane he somehow managed to put together a deal including the old dole house site next door -  Cooltan - and got planning permission from Lambeth to convert the Labour Exchange and the Voice building into a residential development.
> 
> Ultimately this became the Barratt Homes Brixton Square complex  - but there was an intermediate buyer which was a quasi social homes developer who went bust.
> ...


Apparently the recruitment section, classified job ads in the Voice, produced a very substantial income






						About Us
					

THE VOICE, founded in 1982, is the only British national black newspaper operating in the...




					www.voice-online.co.uk


----------



## CH1 (Jun 27, 2021)

ricbake said:


> Apparently the recruitment section, classified job ads in the Voice, produced a very substantial income


----------



## CH1 (Jun 27, 2021)

Certainly - there were a lot of organisations and council and government departments that needed to demonstrate equalities considerations when placing job adverts.
As the market leader in terms of being a black newspaper the Voice was clearly the leading choice for all public sector and non-profit sector advertising.

To elaborate my point above regarding  the sell-off of the Voice Coldharbour Lane office and the Cooltan/Job Centre building:

I was at the planning meeting where planning permission was considered - and the idea was to change the use from offices to a hotel.
It was said  by the agents for The Voice and Val McCalla that they had interest from an Irish hotel group with hotels in Bayswater, Croydon and Portugal - Jurys Inn presumably.

Permission was granted - but the hotel deal never went through.
So when Places for People wanted permission for housing about four years later it was easier - hotel use being closer to housing than office use.
Just goes to show how mission creep occurs in planning. 

Disappointingly there is very limited documentation for this in the Coldharbour historical planning mega-bundle


			https://planning.lambeth.gov.uk/Statutory%20Register%20PDF%20Files/0100%20Coldharbour%20Lane%20(354%20-%20440%20(Even)).pdf


----------



## Mr paulee (Jun 27, 2021)

Something big happening on High st.
helicopter etc


----------



## ricbake (Jun 27, 2021)

Can hear the helicopter over Myatts Field South can't see anything on the
Traffic Cameras but the ones near the Police Station are all offline.
Traffic looks quiet


----------



## ash (Jun 27, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> What's with the fireworks Brixton?


They coincided with the Italy win?!?


----------



## ash (Jun 27, 2021)

Helicopter is going
Mad over Ferndale ward.


----------



## Bond (Jun 27, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Something big happening on High st.
> helicopter etc


Pretty major for them to cordon off part of Brixton Road by the police station with ambulances, fire engines, police and the loud helicopter. Been like this for almost an hour now.


----------



## ricbake (Jun 27, 2021)

Looking back to normal now


----------



## BillRiver (Jun 27, 2021)




----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 27, 2021)

....man on rooftop situation !


----------



## CH1 (Jun 30, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> On National Windrush Day earlier this week,  a Black Plaque was unveiled in respect of *Val McCalla*.
> 
> However, for reasons that have not been made clear, the tribute to the Seaford-based accountant and newspaper founder has been placed at Blue Star House in Stockwell Road.


Final McCalla serendipity post
Did Val have a relative called Casey Gane-McCalla self-described as a bourgeois black intellectual?
_caution this very interesting article denouncing the Tea Party is over ten years old - dating to when Gordon Brown was PM here   How Neo-Cons, Neo-Nazis And Neo-McVeighs Crashed Ron Paul’s Tea Party - Jack & Jill Politics

PS re your comments about the Voice offices - there were in Blue Star House and also at 370 Coldharour Lane, though I'm not clear which way round. _


----------



## theboris (Jun 30, 2021)

Big crane has gone up today on the former Olive Morris House site


----------



## CH1 (Jun 30, 2021)

theboris said:


> Big crane has gone up today on the former Olive Morris House site


Looking at that empty hple makes me wonder about the idea of recycling rather than demolishing buildings.
SLAM seem set to do a much bigger destroy and re-erect on their Lambeth Hospital, which is to be flats as part of a PFI deal just like Lambeth's deal on Olive Morris House.
This is all a waste of energy and building materials - as well as providing the wrong type of housing.


----------



## theboris (Jun 30, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Looking at that empty hple makes me wonder about the idea of recycling rather than demolishing buildings.
> SLAM seem set to do a much bigger destroy and re-erect on their Lambeth Hospital, which is to be flats as part of a PFI deal just like Lambeth's deal on Olive Morris House.
> This is all a waste of energy and building materials - as well as providing the wrong type of housing.


And the street-level extension to OMH was only ten years old or so


----------



## Raheem (Jun 30, 2021)

ricbake said:


> Looking back to normal now
> 
> View attachment 275645


Ramraiding double-decker ... Check!


----------



## theboris (Jul 1, 2021)

theboris said:


> Big crane has gone up today on the former Olive Morris House site


Second one now going up


----------



## theboris (Jul 1, 2021)

theboris said:


> Second one now going up


If you magnify the pic, you'll see someone has added ironic quotation marks around the word 'affordable'


----------



## madolesance (Jul 1, 2021)

16£ cinema I Brockwell Park!


----------



## Jimbeau (Jul 1, 2021)

Anyone know what’s happening with the bollards in Windrush Square? Back in May it was all action but now very little appears to be going on at all. I don’t think I’ve seen anyone working there for weeks.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 1, 2021)

madolesance said:


> 16£ cinema I Brockwell Park!


There is some very 'instagrammable' plastic blocks to take a selfie beside though. Be a shame if it rained


----------



## madolesance (Jul 1, 2021)

Jimbeau said:


> Anyone know what’s happening with the bollards in Windrush Square? Back in May it was all action but now very little appears to be going on at all. I don’t think I’ve seen anyone working there for weeks.


It looks like the contractors and their machines have left the area, leaving a-lot of unfinished works especially on the Effra Road side.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 1, 2021)

The materials are still there. Lots of bollards in bubble wrap.


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 1, 2021)

madolesance said:


> 16£ cinema I Brockwell Park!


The film is still playing!


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 2, 2021)

theboris said:


> If you magnify the pic, you'll see someone has added ironic quotation marks around the word 'affordable'



That's brilliant.


----------



## northeast (Jul 2, 2021)

Looks like some more building work coming to Sudbourne Road / Acre Lane, just got the attached letter. Going to be chaos if you add in the building work is about to start on the 41-45 Lexadon site as well.

One of the warehouses has a faded sign about Film Scenery does anyone remember if being a working business?


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2021)

Library news Lambeth Libraries – events, exhibitions, discussions, meetings and more for July 2021


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2021)

Upcoming shows at the Electric Brixton Electric Brixton lists their highlights for this autumn/winter 2021


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 2, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> There is some very 'instagrammable' plastic blocks to take a selfie beside though. Be a shame if it rained


Very few people there last night


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 2, 2021)

northeast said:


> Looks like some more building work coming to Sudbourne Road / Acre Lane, just got the attached letter. Going to be chaos if you add in the building work is about to start on the 41-45 Lexadon site as well.
> 
> One of the warehouses has a faded sign about Film Scenery does anyone remember if being a working business?
> View attachment 276401
> ...



Its not vacant or derelict- there are businesses operating from there. I get that it is eventually going to get redeveloped, but why do they write like its just sat there for 17 years with no benefit to anyone?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 2, 2021)

Actually, having walked past a short time ago, the whole place has pretty much been emptied.


----------



## RoyReed (Jul 2, 2021)

northeast said:


> One of the warehouses has a faded sign about Film Scenery does anyone remember if being a working business?


The company was Kimpton Walker. They did theatrical scenery for stage, TV, film and exhibitions. They moved from this site to the small industrial estate at the north end of Lyham Road towards the end of the 1980s (IIRC) to where Howden's are now. I don't think they exist as a company any more.


----------



## thismoment (Jul 2, 2021)

snowy_again said:


> Very few people there last night


This would be quite a lovely family outing especially as it’s outdoors . But at £16 pp that’s way too much.I’m getting increasingly frustrated at the lack of fun whole family things to do outdoors that won’t necessarily cost the earth!


----------



## madolesance (Jul 3, 2021)

Station Road outside Craft Beer. They have screens and the audience.


----------



## BCBlues (Jul 4, 2021)

madolesance said:


> Station Road outside Craft Beer. They have screens and the audience.



They look bored out of their heads.


----------



## T & P (Jul 5, 2021)

BCBlues said:


> They look bored out of their heads.


The bloke in the bottom left of the image sure doesn't look too pleased about having his picture taken...


----------



## teuchter (Jul 5, 2021)

Larry David is there too


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 6, 2021)

More Brixton 6 news - acquittal by Court of Appeal for Courtney Harriot, Paul Green and Cleveland Davidson









						Three members of Stockwell Six cleared after nearly 50 years
					

Courtney Harriot, Paul Green and Cleveland Davidson jailed for allegedly trying to rob police officer




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 6, 2021)

Anyone know what the score is with the Effra Hall Tavern and the football tomorrow? Do they have bookings, or first come first served?

Despite me and my mates having spent hundreds of pounds in the pub for the last 2 rounds at Knowles, they told us on Saturday they cannot accommodate us for the semi or final due to being booked up


----------



## editor (Jul 6, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Anyone know what the score is with the Effra Hall Tavern and the football tomorrow? Do they have bookings, or first come first served?
> 
> Despite me and my mates having spent hundreds of pounds in the pub for the last 2 rounds at Knowles, they told us on Saturday they cannot accommodate us for the semi or final due to being booked up


My guess would be that if you haven't already booked or bagsied a seat you may be out of luck. The Railway sold out their allocation of tickets in 18 minutes.


----------



## madolesance (Jul 7, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Anyone know what the score is with the Effra Hall Tavern and the football tomorrow? Do they have bookings, or first come first served?
> 
> Despite me and my mates having spent hundreds of pounds in the pub for the last 2 rounds at Knowles, they told us on Saturday they cannot accommodate us for the semi or final due to being booked up


Station Road outside the Craft beer place. They have a couple of big screens in their windows. Big crowds of people watching with BYO tiinmies. Great atmosphere as most people there didn’t actually support England but where keen to see a good football match.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 7, 2021)

madolesance said:


> Station Road outside the Craft beer place. They have a couple of big screens in their windows. Big crowds of people watching with BYO tiinmies. Great atmosphere as most people there didn’t actually support England but where keen to see a good football match.


i was thinking that after having seen the photo further up. cheers.


----------



## editor (Jul 7, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> i was thinking that after having seen the photo further up. cheers.


I note that the Dogstar has now got two floors showing the football....


----------



## madolesance (Jul 8, 2021)

Station Road wins again for the football. Great atmosphere, no need to book and a fantastic Brixton atmosphere. Can’t wait for the final.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 8, 2021)

I ended up on Station Road last night until the early hours, lots of pretty chuffed people.


----------



## editor (Jul 8, 2021)

New Brixton Book Club The Open Book: new book club for Brixton/Lambeth starts on Weds 11th Aug 2021


----------



## Casaubon (Jul 14, 2021)

The subject of Lambeth overcharging tenants for water has been discussed here before.

The council has been trying to wriggle out of repaying the money in question, but the matter seems to have been settled.

The current issue of the Blenheim Gardens Residents Management Organisation (BGRMO) newsletter has this update.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2021)

I moved the Squire & Partners chat to this dedicated thread 









						Squire and Partners in Lambeth
					

Anyone Who believed squire and sons was going to benefit the wider community must have been tripping or just completely deluded.  No one did.




					www.urban75.net


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2021)

Some local news that was sent to me:

Brixton resident William Longden has been honoured with a unique, handcrafted bench designed by restorer and eco-designer Jay Blades - face of hugely popular show The Repair Shop.

William, a sculptor, fine artist and musician who lives in Brixton, South London founded Joy Of Sound 20 years ago. The charity  runs inclusive music sessions using an amazing array of bespoke instruments and inclusive approaches that are accessible to people of all abilities.

He is one of 13 community workers across the UK recognised for their time and efforts in supporting some of the most vulnerable in communities during the pandemic, thanks to National Lottery funding.

William said: “The transition [after Covid struck] was instant – within seven days we delivered our first session, a dance movement session that I co-hosted with a dance and movement practitioner.

“Within a very short time, the JOS team was delivering a full programme five days a week and engaging with people who had never been involved before, along with our regular client base and, amazingly, participants from all over the world.”
The bench dedication has been inspired by the work that William undertakes for the community group which he set up in 2000, after a chance meeting with a young man with profound and multiple learning access requirements, who was trying to play a guitar.

It became obvious to William that this man could play and share music if given appropriate equal opportunity. He just needed an instrument that suited his personal choice and needs.

William, who now facilitates three primary workshops in Hackney, Kensington and Lambeth, and delivers an average of 140 session a year, realised that by creating usable, adapted instruments and accessible workshops, everyone could enjoy and benefit from music, boosting their confidence and mental health.

For the last two decades, ‘Joy of Sound’ has offered weekly workshops around London, as well as taking part in international collaborations and special events, with everything run by volunteers.  But when face-to-face workshops halted at the start of the pandemic, William wanted to ensure beneficiaries, their familial and professional caregivers, and volunteers could still access activities. He started a programme of inclusive participatory online workshops, initially running three a week, before expanding to six different sessions a week.

He added: “This situation proved we could improvise to make the best of any situation, even when using a very different technological medium for online workshop delivery.”

William’s bench is installed in Hackney Marshes and will feature design motif of a guitar.  It is also emblazoned with his poignant quote “We Can All Play”. An in-built QR code will allow visitors to the bench to listen to an audio recording of Jay Blades regaling William’s story.

Other benches being unveiled across the UK today celebrate inspiring individuals such as Brighton resident Emily Kenward, the founder of charity ‘Time to Talk Befriending’, South Wales resident Mal Emerson who formed charity ‘Marauders Men’s Health’ designed to help men with mental health issues and Oldham resident Oyovwe Kigho, who is the founder and chief executive of the ‘Widows Empowerment Trust’, a scheme set up in 2017 to combat loneliness.  

Jay Blades said: “Like most of us, I have witnessed inspirational acts of selflessness and kindness this year as people have adapted their lives to help others. It has been an honour to hear about the 13 people whose work is being honoured with a bespoke bench being placed in their local area. Each bench represents the person’s personality, passions and the impact they have had on others in their community. It is hopefully a fitting tribute to their efforts this year – efforts that too often go unheralded but never unappreciated by those they help – that these benches can be places where others can find out more about their work.”


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 15, 2021)




----------



## Gramsci (Jul 15, 2021)

Casaubon said:


> The subject of Lambeth overcharging tenants for water has been discussed here before.
> 
> The council has been trying to wriggle out of repaying the money in question, but the matter seems to have been settled.
> 
> ...



Out of the blue I got letter from Lambeth few weeks ago saying they had credited my rent account with money they had overcharged me.


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Out of the blue I got letter from Lambeth few weeks ago saying they had credited my rent account with money they had overcharged me.


Me too. Much needed dosh too.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2021)

Lambeth estate news Loughborough Junction: Recruiting community workers to help tackle violence in the community


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 17, 2021)

Massive anti lockdown protest/rally this afternoon under the tree outside the library, all 6 of them.


----------



## editor (Jul 17, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Massive anti lockdown protest/rally this afternoon under the tree outside the library, all 6 of them.


Hahaha. Wankers. 
And the lockdown ends in three days anyway, the twats.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 17, 2021)

editor said:


> Hahaha. Wankers.
> And the lockdown ends in three days anyway, the twats.


I have to say it was funny to observe, they didn't stop talking to themselves and videoing it to presumably upload to bitchute as they would get "censored" on youtube.


----------



## Ms T (Jul 18, 2021)

We’ve been asked to have a mural on the side of our house as part of a project celebrating the artistic heritage of the area! It will be a ghost mural (think the Bovril image on Windrush Square).I’ve said yes provisionally pending a meeting to discuss the details.


----------



## editor (Jul 19, 2021)

Brixton scenes: 






















						Motorcycle roar and burning rubber: Brixton’s Coldharbour Lane at night
					

There were noisy scenes in Coldharbour Lane around 10pm last night as a number of motorbike riders gathered by the Sports Club/Soup Kitchen on Moorland Road. Here’s some photos:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 19, 2021)

CH1 said:


> So this is a BBC 25th anniversary tribute as it were.
> Alex Wheatle gets a lot of air time in this - as does Blacker Dread.
> 
> I'm intrigued by the black community leader at 38m 38s who tried to persuade the Police Commander to back off and de-escalate. He got a lot of TV at the time of the riots. Curious to know what happened to him?




I believe that he went back to being a refrigeration engineer and and the State arranged for the importation of its chosen "community leaders".


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 19, 2021)

CH1 said:


> I remember Alex Pascal used to go on about how he founded the Voice - with Val McCalla - and then got written out.
> 
> In 1982 Pascall co-founded with Val McCalla Britain's first national weekly Black British newspaper _The Voice_, utilising Pascall's media connections as presenter of the BBC programme _Black Londoners_;[28][29] the first issue of _The Voice_ coincided with the Notting Hill Carnival that year.[30]
> 
> from Alex Pascall - Wikipedia




This is broadly correct.

*Alex Pascall* was - a remains a highly respected figure, particularly for his work on BBC Radio London.

Seaford-based *Val McCalla* was largely unknown beyond the circle of people employed by him.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 19, 2021)

ricbake said:


> The Voice was based on the 8th and 9th floors of Blue Star House from November 2000 to 2006. Val McCalla worked there, the current concierge has worked there since 2000 and remembers him.




Thank you for this helpful reminder.

I suspect that most people would associate the Coldbarbour Lane site with The Voice rather than Blue Star House, and by the time that it occupied Blue Star House it was already in decline as a meaningful source of influence.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 19, 2021)

CH1 said:


> I never saw Pearl's machete. Actually I don't think I ever saw any violence in Pearl's - but definitely people were barred,
> Some people do get a thrill from pub violence - and for them there was The Atlantic, which had a sort of underground gay following.
> The landlord of the Atlantic was a Lambeth councillor - so there was a safety net feeling in a way - even though you felt he could throw someone out through the window if necessary.
> 
> I will be interested to hear what this radio podcast says about the New Cross Fire, which was a significant catastrophe for the black community, but appears to have been accidental rather than a racist attack as assumed at the time. I''m sure GarveyLives will correct me on this if I'm mistaken.




I doubt that the person(s) who started the deadly fire at 439 New Cross Road in the early hours of `18 January 1981 did so _"accidentally"_, but until those who know the truth of what happened _and_ are still alive come forward and tell the truth, we may never know.


----------



## ricbake (Jul 19, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Out of the blue I got letter from Lambeth few weeks ago saying they had credited my rent account with money they had overcharged me.


Does that relate to the commission they received from Thames Water against collecting water rates with rent?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 19, 2021)

ricbake said:


> Does that relate to the commission they received from Thames Water against collecting water rates with rent?



All I know is that every year I get breakdown of what I pay as a Council tenant.

It used to include what they called water charges. Council tax was separate bill. 

Then I got letter saying I had approx £400 credited to my rent account. I'm to busy to work out what it was for.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 19, 2021)

editor said:


> Brixton scenes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was coming home and saw this. When I was passing the Soup Kitchen guy arrived in his Soup Kitchen car. He seemed quiet happy with all the revving motorbikes on the pavement and the party outside the building.

TBF I was not best pleased by this. There were motorbikes speeding and doing wheelies at speed on my section of CHL.

Appeared to be some kind of organised party.

That went on until late.

I live far enough away to be not to affected by it. But those who live nearer must have been.

I'm kind of wondering who exactly is running the building.

I don't think doing this on Sunday night is exactly neighbourly


----------



## CH1 (Jul 19, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> I was coming home and saw this. When I was passing the Soup Kitchen guy arrived in his Soup Kitchen car. He seemed quiet happy with all the revving motorbikes on the pavement and the party outside the building.
> 
> TBF I was not best pleased by this. There were motorbikes speeding and doing wheelies at speed on my section of CHL.
> 
> ...


What would have happened if they had done this in the Railton LTN?
Same as what is happening to the paint and oil sprayers no doubt.

Which all goes to show that community standards are by collective agreement - not enforced by any law.
These motorcyclists are a nuisance - but less so than the Mods and Rockers in Southend and Brighton fifty odd years ago, which engendered a major moral panic.

Were the motorbikes part of the party? Seems unlikely to me, but I stand to be corrected.


----------



## ricbake (Jul 19, 2021)

Looks like anyone who was a Lambeth Council tenant at any point between 1 July 2001 and 29 July 2019 and paid water rates with rent may be eligible for a refund of the commission the Council received from Thames Water. 

Appears to be calculated at about 20% of the water rate cost plus interest.

Refund happens automatically if you are still a tenant. If you are no longer a tenant you would have to make a claim.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 20, 2021)

CH1 said:


> What would have happened if they had done this in the Railton LTN?
> Same as what is happening to the paint and oil sprayers no doubt.
> 
> Which all goes to show that community standards are by collective agreement - not enforced by any law.
> ...



From what I saw they were part of the party.


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Were the motorbikes part of the party? Seems unlikely to me, but I stand to be corrected.


They certainly _joined_ the party for a while, driving and parking on the pavement outside the Soup Kitchen while a couple of them blocked the road doing circular smoke-making wheelies.


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2021)

They're back in Brixton! Dr Bike is fixing bikes for free in Brixton – five upcoming dates listed here


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 20, 2021)

Is the Albert shut?
Bumped into Woczek (I think that's the right spelling) in loughborough park who said most of the staff have Covid and are off.

There was a sound system in the park on Sunday from around 2:45 PM and still there at 9PM after closing time, guess the park warden didn't want an argument.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 20, 2021)

editor said:


> Brixton scenes:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 20, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Is the Albert shut?
> Bumped into Woczek (I think that's the right spelling) in loughborough park who said most of the staff have Covid and are off.
> 
> There was a sound system in the park on Sunday from around 2:45 PM and still there at 9PM after closing time, guess the park warden didn't want an argument.



I was in last Thursday evening, a young chap was holding the fort on his own, which i thought was a little understaffed. He was coping fine mind, it wasn't particularly busy.


----------



## ricbake (Jul 20, 2021)

Anybody know what was going on in Myatts Field Park this morning? All the gates still locked at 9 am and a police car parked inside near the Brief Street corner.


----------



## ricbake (Jul 20, 2021)

ricbake said:


> Anybody know what was going on in Myatts Field Park this morning? All the gates still locked at 9 am and a police car parked inside near the Brief Street corner.


Oh dear.... just found this 








						Three-year-old girl left with 'life-changing injuries' after being hit by e-scooter in Camberwell - Southwark News
					

Officers are urging the rider to come forward and speak to police




					www.southwarknews.co.uk
				




A three-year-old girl has been seriously injured after being hit by an e-scooter in Camberwell’s Myatt’s Fields Park.
She was rushed to hospital by her family after the collision took place at around 8.30pm on Monday night_ (July 19)._ 
The Met was contacted after her condition deteriorated. Although she is said to be stable, her injuries are believed to be serious enough to be life-changing. 

Officers are now urging the rider, who had stopped at the scene to apologise, to come forward. They are also urging any witnesses to get in touch. 
He is described as a young male who was with a group of people including another e-scooter rider and someone on a bicycle. 

Detective Inspector Lucie Card, of the Met’s Roads and Transport Policing Command, said: “A little girl has been left in a serious condition after this collision and her family are, of course, very distressed.

“We have reason to believe that the e-scooter’s rider stopped after the collision and apologised to the little girl’s mother. 
“It may be that they haven’t realised the severity of the girl’s injuries and thought she was ok.
“I am asking this person to please come forward and speak to us because we do need to understand what happened. 

“I know it might feel a little overwhelming, but please do the right thing and call us or go to your nearest police station.
“We are also keen to hear from anyone in Myatt’s Fields Park around 20:30hrs last night.
“Please do get in touch with us if you witnessed what happened, or have information about the circumstances.”

Anyone with information should call Catford Traffic Garage on 020 82851574.


----------



## editor (Jul 20, 2021)

ricbake said:


> Oh dear.... just found this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's awful. Poor girl.


----------



## Jimbeau (Jul 20, 2021)

editor said:


> That's awful. Poor girl.


I’m constantly amazed how fast these things can go and the risks some riders take. Just this morning I was cycling up Loughborough Road with the traffic at a pretty brisk 18-20 mph when a chap on an escooter overtook me at at least 25mph. As the lights at Fiveways changed red ahead of us he accelerated through the junction into Akerman Rd. He had a girl of about 5 riding on the footboard in front of him. I winced not a little.


----------



## madolesance (Jul 20, 2021)

Warning signs have been put up around the gates of Brookwell Park warning of the legality of E-scooters in public parks. They are illegal!


----------



## ash (Jul 20, 2021)

They are a bloody hazard, the number of times I’ve been on a crossing and they’ve zipped in front of me at great speed 😡


----------



## Ryan2468 (Jul 21, 2021)

The government at a central level has neglected to do anything about this because as it stands, you can rent a commercial scooter, entirely legally, in a growing number of areas in London. But if you go into Halfords and buy the widely advertised scooters in there - very easy to miss they're only intended for use on private land - that'll get seized if the police catch you.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 21, 2021)

E-scooters have been buzzing around Brixton, and the rest of London for that matter, for ages now and the Police neve bat an eyelid. 

My favourite example was a young teenager whizzing through a red light at the very busy Bedford Road/King Avenue crossroads one day, weeving through as cars from different angles almost flattened him.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> E-scooters have been buzzing around Brixton, and the rest of London for that matter, for ages now and the Police neve bat an eyelid.
> 
> My favourite example was a young teenager whizzing through a red light at the very busy Bedford Road/King Avenue crossroads one day, weeving through as cars from different angles almost flattened him.


I've seen some outrageously risky, ad hoc e-scooter manoeuvring through red lights, the wrong side of the road, across pavements and junctions.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 21, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> E-scooters have been buzzing around Brixton, and the rest of London for that matter, for ages now and the Police neve bat an eyelid.
> 
> My favourite example was a young teenager whizzing through a red light at the very busy Bedford Road/King Avenue crossroads one day, weeving through as cars from different angles almost flattened him.


The Met has seized hundreds of them this year. The riders are nicked for having no insurance. They lose the scooter, they get fined and they get points on their licence. If they don't have a licence yet, the points are saved and put on their licence in the future.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 21, 2021)

Ryan2468 said:


> The government at a central level has neglected to do anything about this because as it stands, you can rent a commercial scooter, entirely legally, in a growing number of areas in London. But if you go into Halfords and buy the widely advertised scooters in there - very easy to miss they're only intended for use on private land - that'll get seized if the police catch you.


I'm not sure about London but aren't commercial rental ones geofenced so that they can't operate in particular areas
and given variable GPS controlled speed limits.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 21, 2021)

Rushy said:


> I'm not sure about London but aren't commercial rental ones geofenced so that they can't operate in particular areas
> and given variable GPS controlled speed limits.


Yes. They can't go over 15.5 mph. In certain places their speed is restricted to 8 mph. Compared to a typical privately owned one they have bigger wheels and tyres and better brakes, and a very short stopping distance. You need a driving licence to rent one.


----------



## editor (Jul 21, 2021)

It may be nothing, but I've heard a hell of a lot of police sirens zipping past in the last hour.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 21, 2021)

Nasty crash on Brixton Road near Specsavers. There were a Ferrari and a Lamborghini, filming something I think, plus a couple of motorbikes, a quad bike, a Santander bike and a bus. The guy riding the motorbike was receiving chest compressions...I think he died, his family showed up and are all sitting in the road crying. The Lamborghini took off with the Santander bike jammed in its wheel arch. The Ferrari also left the scene. Lots of armed police units showed up and a young man was arrested.

Eta: the thing I thought was a Ferrari is another Lamborghini.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 21, 2021)

Just seen this tweet...the police are saying it was a stabbing, not a collision. FML.


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 21, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Just seen this tweet...the police are saying it was a stabbing, not a collision. FML.




So what happened to the Lamborghini with the Santander bike jammed in its wheel arch?

Was that connected or a separate incident?


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 21, 2021)

It all seemed to be one incident. It'll probably turn out to be some sort of dispute involving a rapper. The cars were probably rented and the drivers won't be hard to find. I gave the police the reg of the red one and some bits of the other one which were left behind with the wreckage of the bicycle.


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 21, 2021)

I'm choosing to ignore your assumptions re rapper's, for now.

Sigh...


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 21, 2021)

Why else do you get two Lamborghinis filming something in Brixton, plus a stabbing?


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 21, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Why...?




not sure it’scool to be theorising about the whys and wherefores when the as yet unidentified victim is barely cold and by your account the family are in deep distress...


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 21, 2021)

There's nothing cool about any of it. The dead guy's girlfriend was covered in his blood, screaming. The guy on the quad bike was also screaming, circling around trying to corrall everyone.  It was so bizarre the natural reaction is to wonder what the fuck it was all about. If you'd rather not read my thoughts just put me on ignore. But don't tell me what to think.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 21, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> There's nothing cool about any of it. The dead guy's girlfriend was covered in his blood, screaming. The guy on the quad bike was also screaming, circling around trying to corrall everyone.  It was so bizarre the natural reaction is to wonder what the fuck it was all about. If you'd rather not read my thoughts just put me on ignore. But don't tell me what to think.


it must have been shocking to witness ....guess I’d be very shaken if I was in your shoes.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Jul 21, 2021)

Oh shit they were filming an hour or so earlier on electric avenue!! How awful, so sad for the guy’s friends and family 😢😢😢


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 21, 2021)

Which vehicles were involved with the filming?


----------



## coldwaterswim (Jul 21, 2021)

There was a red and green one.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Jul 21, 2021)

coldwaterswim said:


> There was a red and green one.


The red one was definitely the same as the one in your photo, the green one was similar style (sorry I’m not good with car brands). There were quad bikes there too. They were there for ages, all seemed to be having a good time, absolutely horrible how its ended.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 21, 2021)

The green one was also a Lambo I think. So the dead guy knew the guys in the cars.  If they were all friends perhaps the car drivers just took off in a panic, not because they'd done anything wrong? I don't think the rider of the Santander bike was hurt. As far as I could see, the stabbing victim was the only person injured.


----------



## Mation (Jul 22, 2021)

ricbake said:


> Oh dear.... just found this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ah. Poor girl and her poor family 

That'll be why the BBC were in the park yesterday filming a piece about e-scooters.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 22, 2021)

editor said:


> Anyone recognise this piece of shit?
> 
> View attachment 271497
> 
> ...




Meet 25-year old *Pierre Garcia-Benitez* of Norwood Road, SE24 ...








(Source: Metropolitan Police)​
... according to the Metropolitan Police, on Monday 26 April this year at around 11.30 a.m., a *78-year-old woman* was walking down Norwood Road, having visited her local post office.

She was unaware she was being watched by *Pierre Garcia-Benitez*, _who had been standing behind her as she had withdrawn £200 just minutes earlier_.

He approached the woman and grabbed her handbag. She tried to keep hold of it but he managed to pull it away, _causing her to fall heavily onto the ground_.

Members of the public came to the woman's aid, _including a man hero who had seen the incident unfold from his vehicle who bravely gave chase_, causing *Pierre Garcia-Benitez* to throw the bag away as he fled.

Although some items were recovered, a purse containing the £200 withdrawn earlier and personal family photos was not.

Officers launched an investigation, reviewing CCTV, making door to door enquiries and issuing a media appeal. As a result, *Pierre Garcia-Benitez* was identified as the suspect.

*Pierre Garcia-Benitez*  was arrested on Saturday 19 June 2021 and charged with one count of Robbery.  On Monday 19 July 2021, *Pierre Garcia-Benitez*  pleaded guilty to  Robbery at Inner London Crown Court.

*Pierre Garcia-Benitez*  will be sentenced at the same court on Wednesday 8 September 2021.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 22, 2021)

Glad they caught this vermin, and hopefully a healthy custodial sentence awaits.


----------



## theboris (Jul 22, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> Is the Albert shut?
> Bumped into Woczek (I think that's the right spelling) in loughborough park who said most of the staff have Covid and are off.
> 
> There was a sound system in the park on Sunday from around 2:45 PM and still there at 9PM after closing time, guess the park warden didn't want an argument.


True, saw Wojciech, the other day too. Daytime opening resumed yesterday - _apparently_, _so I am told_...


----------



## theboris (Jul 22, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> The green one was also a Lambo I think. So the dead guy knew the guys in the cars.  If they were all friends perhaps the car drivers just took off in a panic, not because they'd done anything wrong? I don't think the rider of the Santander bike was hurt. As far as I could see, the stabbing victim was the only person injured.











						Brixton stabbing: Man killed after 'group confrontation'
					

High-end sports cars, thought to be part of a music video being filmed, were seen at the stabbing.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 22, 2021)

theboris said:


> True, saw Wojciech, the other day too. Daytime opening resumed yesterday - _apparently_, _so I am told_...


Had a witness report that it was open during the daytime yesterday.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2021)

Here's how


theboris said:


> Brixton stabbing: Man killed after 'group confrontation'
> 
> 
> High-end sports cars, thought to be part of a music video being filmed, were seen at the stabbing.
> ...


Fucking hell. How stupid must you be to get involved in this kind of stuff in the daytime in an area covered by CCTV cameras?


----------



## ricbake (Jul 22, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> There's nothing cool about any of it. The dead guy's girlfriend was covered in his blood, screaming. The guy on the quad bike was also screaming, circling around trying to corrall everyone.  It was so bizarre the natural reaction is to wonder what the fuck it was all about. If you'd rather not read my thoughts just put me on ignore. But don't tell me what to think.


Does anyone know if there is any direct connection between the filming and the stabbing?
Are the companies making these videos just turning up and filming or getting any appropriate permissions



Can't believe this one was done with any official permission


----------



## ricbake (Jul 22, 2021)

Lambeth have farmed out filming promotion, enablement and the collection of location fees etc - wonder if FilmFixer knew anything of the Lambos and what was going on last night. 
Or if they have any remit to chase companies using the local without permission?


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 22, 2021)

Victim named as Shane Jerome from Croydon First picture of man in his early 20s stabbed to death outside Brixton station

Said to be a stuntman Stuntman knifed to death 'while filming video with Lambos by jealous thugs'


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2021)

Emotional stuff


----------



## pbsmooth (Jul 22, 2021)

Turns out "let's pretend we're the showiest gangsters of all time in the middle of Brixton" doesn't end well


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 22, 2021)

ricbake said:


> Does anyone know if there is any direct connection between the filming and the stabbing?
> Are the companies making these videos just turning up and filming or getting any appropriate permissions
> 
> 
> ...



Its unlikely they had permission isn't it? And if so, its a tough lesson learnt that when shooting a music video (with such charming lyrics) without permission it can cause problems, as a terrible murder on a busy high street in broad daylight goes to show.

Incredible to think also, that if the rumour that the knifing was an act of jealousy, how fucked up an individual has to be to stick a knife into someone else ending that life and ruining their own in one fell swop.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Its unlikely they had permission isn't it? And if so, its a tough lesson learnt that when shooting a music video (with such charming lyrics) without permission it can cause problems, as a terrible murder on a busy high street in broad daylight goes to show.
> 
> Incredible to think also, that if the rumour that the knifing was an act of jealousy, how fucked up an individual has to be to stick a knife into someone else ending that life and ruining their own in one fell swop.


I suspect that it's highly unlikely that they would have secured permission for the filming.


----------



## pbsmooth (Jul 22, 2021)

am I just getting old or is it getting harder to stomach lyrics that are so aggressive and violent when there's so much aggression and violence on our streets?


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 22, 2021)

This says the guy who was arrested has been released. NFA. Brixton stabbing: Tributes to stuntman ‘knifed after filming rap vid’


----------



## DaphneM (Jul 23, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> I'm choosing to ignore your assumptions re rapper's, for now.
> 
> Sigh...


Ironically he was a rapper!


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 23, 2021)

editor said:


> I suspect that it's highly unlikely that they would have secured permission for the filming.


No way you’d get permission to do that kind of filming in vehicles without road closures/police attendance/crowd control/specialist tracking vehicles being used. 

There would be a myriad of risk assessments and production insurance forms to fill out before you’d be remotely covered as a production company. Without these being in place and adhered to, any incident like this could (and should) lead to a charge of corporate manslaughter for the producer/stunt and vehicle supervisors/anyone who deviated from the agreed plan. 

Speaking as an ex producer.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 23, 2021)

I don't think they had stuntmen. The murdered guy's Facebook page just says he was a scaffolder from Thornton Heath.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 23, 2021)

shakespearegirl said:


> No way you’d get permission to do that kind of filming in vehicles without road closures/police attendance/crowd control/specialist tracking vehicles being used.
> 
> There would be a myriad of risk assessments and production insurance forms to fill out before you’d be remotely covered as a production company. Without these being in place and adhered to, any incident like this could (and should) lead to a charge of corporate manslaughter for the producer/stunt and vehicle supervisors/anyone who deviated from the agreed plan.
> 
> Speaking as an ex producer.



I'm all for a bit of rule breaking, but its a shame these people just think they can do whatever the fuck they want, and sod the consequences.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 23, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> I don't think they had stuntmen. The murdered guy's Facebook page just says he was a scaffolder from Thornton Heath.


Lots of newspaper reports listing the victim as a stuntman, but I really doubt a professional stuntman would be involved in a set up like this. Just reading some of the reports of a Range Rover with a driver wearing a balaclava and people riding in the boot with it open. That’s a total nono on open public roads.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 23, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I'm all for a bit of rule breaking, but its a shame these people just think they can do whatever the fuck they want, and sod the
> 
> 
> jimbarkanoodle said:
> ...


----------



## pbsmooth (Jul 23, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> I don't think they had stuntmen. The murdered guy's Facebook page just says he was a scaffolder from Thornton Heath.



The South London equivalent, then


----------



## Mr paulee (Jul 24, 2021)

the usual suspects jumping on this  to highlight  own particular agenda 
Get's so boring and so predicatble


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> the usual suspects jumping on this  to highlight  own particular agenda
> Get's so boring and so predicatble


What agenda is that, then?


----------



## editor (Jul 25, 2021)

Missing child
















						Missing child last seen in Brixton – now found!
					

UPDATE: She has now been found.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 25, 2021)

Got this today.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 25, 2021)

The council has been leafletting central Brixton about the stabbing: "The council has put in place a reassurance plan with the police". Extra council wardens patrolling, extra police officers, more Tfl staff in and around the tube station. And a list of places to get support if you are traumatised.  And warm words about how the council is working with lots of organisations...etc.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 26, 2021)

As much as I am disgusted with the stabbing  I fucking despise 'thoughts and prayers' even more.


----------



## happyshopper (Jul 26, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> As much as I am disgusted with the stabbing  I fucking despise 'thoughts and prayers' even more.


No you don't, unless you've lost all sense of proportion.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 26, 2021)

saw this course for 'mid life' women wanting to get on in creative industries.  coming up at *Brixton Finishing School *- which I have never heard of. They also seem to do courses for younger people too.  I think creative industry means advertising agency.



> ​
> 
> 
> London’s first ever digital training course specifically designed to bring midlife women back into the workplace is now open for registration. In partnership with Brixton Finishing School and WPP, some of the brightest minds in the digital industry have come together to create a free, flexible 8 week programme to give one of the world’s most valuable resources — midlife women — all the tools, confidence and connections they need to pioneer the second half of their careers.
> ...


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2021)

More depressing news 








						Live updates as man, 25, rushed to hospital after being attacked in Brixton
					

The victim was attacked in New Park Road




					www.mylondon.news


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 26, 2021)

Oh Christ. Maybe this was right: Youth violence likely to explode over summer, UK experts fear


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 26, 2021)

It makes you want to wear a stab vest. But if you do, make sure it's hidden, otherwise if you do get stabbed it will be in your neck, or in your thigh to get the femoral artery.


----------



## pbsmooth (Jul 26, 2021)

It's rare that it's random attacks.


----------



## salem (Jul 26, 2021)

crojoe said:


> It's rare that it's random attacks.


I was reading some comments on drill social media about the incident the other day and people were pissed off at a 'civilian' getting stabbed - the bloke on the bike that is. I've seen similar comments like that in the past and it backups what you say. Of course no doubt plenty of people who would prefer to remain as civilians are drawn in because of their age and who they're friends with, go to school with etc.

It's fucking tragic that these people feel that they're at war.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 26, 2021)

salem said:


> I was reading some comments on drill social media


Any clues as to the motive?


----------



## salem (Jul 27, 2021)

Nothing worth repeating just idle speculation and gossip.


----------



## DaphneM (Jul 27, 2021)

more depressing news 









						Children in Lambeth Council care subjected to 'cruelty and sexual abuse hard to comprehend', inquiry into historical abuse finds
					

The report findings are based on 19 days of public hearings held last summer. It is one of three investigations by the inquiry into the response by local authorities to allegations of child sexual abuse, alongside Rochdale and Nottinghamshire.




					news.sky.com


----------



## pbsmooth (Jul 27, 2021)

> I was reading some comments on drill social media about the incident the other day and people were pissed off at a 'civilian' getting stabbed - the bloke on the bike that is. I've seen similar comments like that in the past and it backups what you say. Of course no doubt plenty of people who would prefer to remain as civilians are drawn in because of their age and who they're friends with, go to school with etc.
> 
> It's fucking tragic that these people feel that they're at war.



there was a case in east london recently where the kids had been sent just to stab someone at random to prove themselves and all that bullshit - the lowest of the low those scumbags telling them to do that.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 27, 2021)

friendofdorothy said:


> saw this course for 'mid life' women wanting to get on in creative industries.  coming up at *Brixton Finishing School *- which I have never heard of. They also seem to do courses for younger people too.  I think creative industry means advertising agency.


I think it is mainly advertising based. Although some of their sponsors are more brand/tech/content focussed. Free training with a focus on under represented groups is their mission, which is badly needed in creative industries. I know a couple of people who’ve got full time jobs after doing their courses. Good reputation in the industry.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 27, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> It makes you want to wear a stab vest. But if you do, make sure it's hidden, otherwise if you do get stabbed it will be in your neck, or in your thigh to get the femoral artery.


and you’re the one who thinks that nurse is paranoid


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 27, 2021)

I realise I'm not a target. But if I saw someone being threatened with a knife I would intervene.


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2021)

So this guy hangs around crime scenes to film them:


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 28, 2021)

The rapper who was making a video on the 21st has tweeted about the stabbing:


----------



## CH1 (Jul 28, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> The rapper who was making a video on the 21st has tweeted about the stabbing:



Interesting.
I wouldn't have invited them if I thought it would put anyone at risk he says.
So he did a risk assessment then. Unfortunately it seems he got that wrong.

Unfortunate things do happen - eg a fatal accident on the set of Noel Edmonds BBC show. Edmonds suffered a temporary  setback in his career, but in the free-wheeling world of Youtube production Reefy is no doubt free to carry on without further consequences or supervision.

The programme is remembered for several accidents during its regular "Give it a Whirl" stunt slot; in particular the death of Michael Lush. The show was cancelled by the BBC on 15 November 1986, following the death of Lush two days earlier. While rehearsing a bungee jump to be performed live on the show, Michael Lush plunged 120 feet (37 m) to his death when his rope came loose. Edmonds resigned from the BBC immediately afterwards............ from Noel Edmonds Wikipedia entry


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 28, 2021)

by


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 28, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> The rapper who was making a video on the 21st has tweeted about the stabbing:




So he is saying how sorry the the guy got murdered on his film shoot. But unfortunately he didn't see anything. As the driver of his Lamborghini sped off.

I do smell this twitter post was carefully written to make sure the rapper comes across as not knowing anything.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 29, 2021)

editor said:


> Missing child
> 
> 
> 
> ...




On Monday 26 July 2021, the Metropolitan Police reported that *Mannat Kaur Mann* had been found safe and well.


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 29, 2021)

Reefy also retreated this:



It is possible he really does not know anything, and this tweet on the matter is him being honest. Since we don't know either way, why assume otherwise? He is no doubt experiencing a fair bit of pressure from the police, which on top of what happened could feel very stressful. This may be a tragedy he had nothing to do with nor knows anything about. I feel for him.


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 29, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Interesting.
> I wouldn't have invited them if I thought it would put anyone at risk he says.
> So he did a risk assessment then. Unfortunately it seems he got that wrong.
> 
> ...



What happened to Michael Lush was predictable and the responsibility of the programme makers to a degree that what happened to Shane Jerome was not. You expect a bungee jump to be tied properly and not come loose. You don't expect men in balaclavas to turn up and stab someone for no apparent reason.

Unless someone here actual evidence to show otherwise?


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 29, 2021)

Btw, on social media Reefy goes by "Reefy The Peacemaker". One of his recent releases is called "Stay Smiling". He does not come across as particularly aggressive or violent, in the clips and posts I've seen.


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 29, 2021)

Anyway, here is the crowdfunder in memory of the victim, Shane Jerome:

In Loving Memory Of Our Beloved Shane Jerome., organised by Zac Spicknell

And here's a report of his death which includes police contact details for anyone who witnessed any of it/has any information:

Brixton stabbing: Tributes to stuntman ‘knifed after filming rap vid’

"*Police are asking anyone with any information to call police via 101 quoting reference Cad 7056/21Jul. To remain anonymous contact Crimestoppers on 0800 555 111."*


----------



## Winot (Jul 29, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Interesting.
> I wouldn't have invited them if I thought it would put anyone at risk he says.
> So he did a risk assessment then. Unfortunately it seems he got that wrong.
> 
> ...


Something’s not relevant just because you remember it.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Btw, on social media Reefy goes by "Reefy The Peacemaker". One of his recent releases is called "Stay Smiling". He does not come across as particularly aggressive or violent, in the clips and posts I've seen.


Calls women 'bitches' though


----------



## BillRiver (Jul 29, 2021)

editor said:


> Calls women 'bitches' though



Grrr!


----------



## CH1 (Jul 29, 2021)

Winot said:


> Something’s not relevant just because you remember it.


This is perplexing.
I suppose you could make me out as very very reactionary.
After all filming in a public space where people get stabbed is a risk.

If this had been filmed at a chicken shop at Elstree Studios  th stunt man would not havr been stabbed.

The question is this - would some other unlucky randomly selected person have been stabbed in Brixton?
Or is there a link?

I stand  by my original comment which illustrated how in a regulated situation a death has consequences.
The Health and Safety Executive used to analyse accidents at work, including deaths.
Maybe since nobody knows anything they won't on this occasion?


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2021)

Police appeal Police appeal for witnesses after the shocking murder of Shane Jerome in central Brixton


----------



## teuchter (Jul 29, 2021)

CH1 said:


> This is perplexing.
> I suppose you could make me out as very very reactionary.
> After all filming in a public space where people get stabbed is a risk.
> 
> ...


There may or may not have been a proper risk assessment for this filming - but supposing that you were doing a risk assessment for filming in a public place - would it be normal to consider "member of crew violently attacked by member of public" as something to worry about and mitigate? 

I think it's obvious that a risk assessment for bungee jumping would cover things like making sure the rope was attached - because that's an easily foreseeable error - and so would be all sorts of things involving filming moving vehicles on a public road - but I'm not sure about what actually happened here.


----------



## editor (Jul 29, 2021)

The £1.65m bollards!

Lambeth Council to spend extra £196,000 on Windrush Square bollards because of Brexit price hike


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 29, 2021)

CH1 said:


> This is perplexing.
> I suppose you could make me out as very very reactionary.
> After all filming in a public space where people get stabbed is a risk.
> 
> ...





teuchter said:


> There may or may not have been a proper risk assessment for this filming - but supposing that you were doing a risk assessment for filming in a public place - would it be normal to consider "member of crew violently attacked by member of public" as something to worry about and mitigate?
> 
> I think it's obvious that a risk assessment for bungee jumping would cover things like making sure the rope was attached - because that's an easily foreseeable error - and so would be all sorts of things involving filming moving vehicles on a public road - but I'm not sure about what actually happened here.


A risk assessment would include members of the public being in vicinity of the shoot as a risk and there should be a clear plan around how that would be managed particularly when vehicles are involved.

This would need to be signed off by your insurer prior to the shoot

on a shoot like this I’d be hiring a specialist health and safety expert to assess the shoot, make recommendations and produce a risk assessment. I’m formally trained in health and safety from a production point of view but vehicles, road and members of the public are specialised areas.

I’ve shot with a ‘super car’ in a studio before and had to extend my insurance and produce additional risk assessments even though it was mobile.



.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 30, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> The council has been leafletting central Brixton about the stabbing: "The council has put in place a reassurance plan with the police". Extra council wardens patrolling, extra police officers, more Tfl staff in and around the tube station. And a list of places to get support if you are traumatised.  And warm words about how the council is working with lots of organisations...etc.



A similar approach was also taken by Lambeth Council following the recent murder of *Denardo Samuels-Brooks*.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 30, 2021)

Two teenagers were arrested yesterday in connection with Shane Jerome's stabbing: Two arrests made following a fatal stabbing in Brixton

The police say:



> These arrests mark significant progress with our investigation and I hope it brings some reassurance to both Shane's family and the wider community



Which I suppose is code for "we've got the ones who did it".


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 30, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Two teenagers were arrested yesterday in connection with Shane Jerome's stabbing: Two arrests made following a fatal stabbing in Brixton
> 
> ...



The Metrpolitan Police have now reported that officers investigating the fatal stabbing of *Shane Jerome* in Brixton last Wednesday have charged a man.

 Earlier today, *Brandon Aldon McNeil*, 18 (01.11.2002) of Lollard Street, SE11 was charged with murder, attempted murder and possession of an offensive weapon in a private place.

He is due to appear before Bromley Magistrates' Court on Saturday 31 July 2021.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 30, 2021)

teuchter said:


> There may or may not have been a proper risk assessment for this filming - but supposing that you were doing a risk assessment for filming in a public place - would it be normal to consider "member of crew violently attacked by member of public" as something to worry about and mitigate?
> 
> I think it's obvious that a risk assessment for bungee jumping would cover things like making sure the rope was attached - because that's an easily foreseeable error - and so would be all sorts of things involving filming moving vehicles on a public road - but I'm not sure about what actually happened here.





shakespearegirl said:


> A risk assessment would include members of the public being in vicinity of the shoot as a risk and there should be a clear plan around how that would be managed particularly when vehicles are involved.
> 
> This would need to be signed off by your insurer prior to the shoot
> 
> ...


 I don't think that filming a video with expensive super cars on a busy public road in a deprived area like Brixton could ever be a good idea, Seems to be a susch a stupid idea I can't imagine who could have ever approved that in a risk assessment.   Is Brixton just regarded as a backdrop for 'gansta' style?


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 30, 2021)

It's wishful thinking to expect professional production standards...this was just amateurs having a go, making it up as they went along. You can see from Reefy's IG/youtube/spotify that everything is very low end and DIY.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 30, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> It's wishful thinking to expect professional production standards...this was just amateurs having a go, making it up as they went along. You can see from Reefy's IG/youtube/spotify that everything is very low end and DIY.


why the expensive cars and hired bike riders then?  I'm fed up of videos glorifying money.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 31, 2021)

friendofdorothy said:


> why the expensive cars and hired bike riders then?  I'm fed up of videos glorifying money.



I have mixed feelings about this kinda stuff.

I recognise it as being hollow and  destructive commercialisation

However I do think there is  a legitimate aspiration angle here. You may  feel like you living in a society that devalues  you   but   this song says that people  who live here and  live like you  can rise up  and  achieve their dreams.

Some times living  your dreams  also includes  a sports car. Who am I to say that's wrong?

I do tend to gravitate to hip hop that is more akin to


> You would rather have a Lexus or justice, a dream or some substance?
> A Beamer, a necklace, or freedom




I can see a space for both but I know which is overrepresented.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 31, 2021)

friendofdorothy said:


> why the expensive cars and hired bike riders then?  I'm fed up of videos glorifying money.


You're not the target audience! Rap videos are nearly all bling, people trying to get attention and look successful.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Jul 31, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> It's wishful thinking to expect professional production standards...this was just amateurs having a go, making it up as they went along. You can see from Reefy's IG/youtube/spotify that everything is very low end and DIY.


I’ve nothing against amateurs having a go, but doing this kind of high profile, blingy sports car shoot in a crowed area like Brixton is dangerous and has had an awful outcome.

if you are going to film any kind of no/low budget filming, you keep it in a contained locked down location.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 31, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> It's wishful thinking to expect professional production standards...this was just amateurs having a go, making it up as they went along. You can see from Reefy's IG/youtube/spotify that everything is very low end and DIY.


I see you know about these things. Where is the headline video on his Youtube channel filmed then?
My suggestion would be the beach at Pett Level  (pop 846) - not much to go wrong there then.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 31, 2021)

Brandon Aldon McNeil, 18, one of the two people arrested, has been charged with murder and attempted murder. Man charged with murder of Shane Jerome


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 1, 2021)

Anyone out in/near Windrush Square this afternoon?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 1, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> You're not the target audience!


No, obviouly not.  I've never been anyones target market.   

I object to to shallow reflections of blingy consumerism. Yes I am a miserable old hag and I reserve the right to moan about shit.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 1, 2021)

u


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 1, 2021)

Today at Windrush Square. Blocked off part to the road.  Looks like XR supporting them.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 2, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Anyone out in/near Windrush Square this afternoon?
> 
> View attachment 281627



I was there at 7pm on way to tube. I did see legal observer there. Police were present but weren't doing anything at that time.


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 2, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> I was there at 7pm on way to tube. I did see legal observer there. Police were present but weren't doing anything at that time.



Nice one, cheers.


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 2, 2021)

*12 year-old Kermani Jhonwilon (pictured above) has been reported as missing, having last been seen in the Brixton 
area wearing a grey tracksuit, blue jacket and white trainers. *

*If you can assist with his whereabouts, please call and 999 quote reference 21MIS023120.1508AS with any information that you have.*​


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 2, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> You're not the target audience! Rap videos are nearly all bling, people trying to get attention and look successful.


Yes but just because an audience wants something doesn't mean it's good for them. 
It's the McDonald's of rap. 
You may be 'lovin it' but it may also be destroying your insides. 

Part of a balanced nutritious breakfast?


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 2, 2021)

Looks like the rapper may be intending to release his ill-fated video.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 3, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Looks like the rapper may be intending to release his ill-fated video.



If he releases the video, then the tributes and sorrow we read him post on Twitter are little more than crocodile tears.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 3, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> If he releases the video, then the tributes and sorrow we read him post on Twitter are little more than crocodile tears.


The Twitter link no longer works, hopefully he’s re thought releasing the video


----------



## teuchter (Aug 3, 2021)

shakespearegirl said:


> The Twitter link no longer works, hopefully he’s re thought releasing the video


Still works for me.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 3, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Still works for me.


Must have been a glitch my end!


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2021)

I'd forgotten just how insanely busy this was









Archive Brixton pics Brixton Splash 2015 – archive photographs reveal a jam-packed Brixton


----------



## ska invita (Aug 3, 2021)

....miss Splash


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 3, 2021)

Anyone here tried to use Lambeth Bulky waste collection?

I tried to book online and it says my postcode isn't set up for it

Also Council tenants have to ring up. Tried three times and just get put on hold. When I ring one person takes my details then passes me on. Then I get put on hold.

This time told them Im working and can't spend half hour plus on hold. Is their no email address ? No. Finally the person says they will pass my number on so dept who do bulky waste can call me.

I really can't understand why this has been made so difficult to find out about.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 3, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Anyone here tried to use Lambeth Bulky waste collection?
> 
> I tried to book online and it says my postcode isn't set up for it
> 
> ...


Yeah I had to use it about a month ago
my postcode is set up for it but the website was useless, always failed at the final hurdle, no slots available.
i had to ring up in the end
the person was really helpful and everything was fine once she got involved
even though I mucked up on my first attempt ( keying in card number on a Nokia. dumb phone  )

edit... maybe they’re short staffed cos of holidays/covid app ?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 3, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> Yeah I had to use it about a month ago
> my postcode is set up for it but the website was useless, always failed at the final hurdle, no slots available.
> i had to ring up in the end
> the person was really helpful and everything was fine once she got involved
> ...



Did you manage to get a direct number for them? Going through the Lambeth tenants main number is a nightmare.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 3, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> Yeah I had to use it about a month ago
> my postcode is set up for it but the website was useless, always failed at the final hurdle, no slots available.
> i had to ring up in the end
> the person was really helpful and everything was fine once she got involved
> ...



I would have thought in 21st century the Lambeth bulky waste dept would have an email address for queries. But this is Lambeth council.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 3, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> I would have thought in 21st century the Lambeth bulky waste dept would have an email address for queries. But this is Lambeth council.



I used 02079269000 iirc, you will be faced with a long session of pressing keypads to select options, good luck.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 3, 2021)

It's no wonder stuff gets flytipped everywhere.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 3, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> I used 02079269000 iirc, you will be faced with a long session of pressing keypads to select options, good luck.



I used the Council tenant version of that number. Yes long session of intro talk then session of pressing keypad. Then on hold after someone takes my details.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 3, 2021)

I've just tried to email Streetcare email address I found on-line. See if that gets a response.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 3, 2021)

Depending


David Clapson said:


> Looks like the rapper may be intending to release his ill-fated video.



If it is done right it might be OK. If the song doesn't actually have any glorification of violence and is cut kinda as a tribute I could understand that choice.

That or it may be a contractually obligated decision. 
Depending on the investment and the size of the label they may think it financial unviable to not release something. 

Not that any of that would make this a good choice. I too fear it may just be in bad taste.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Depending
> 
> If it is done right it might be OK. If the song doesn't actually have any glorification of violence and is cut kinda as a tribute I could understand that choice.
> 
> ...


He shouldn't release the video seeing as someone got murdered during its filming. It's in really poor taste.

He seems to have an ample budget despite his low page views, so I'm sure he could afford to reshoot something,


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 3, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> I would have thought in 21st century the Lambeth bulky waste dept would have an email address for queries. But this is Lambeth council.


They do. But it's a secret.


----------



## shakespearegirl (Aug 3, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Depending
> 
> If it is done right it might be OK. If the song doesn't actually have any glorification of violence and is cut kinda as a tribute I could understand that choice.
> 
> ...


I really doubt this is a proper label commissioned video made by a professional production company. If it was, the commissioner would have wanted to see the full insurance and risk assessment documents as part of the contractural process with the production company.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 3, 2021)

His first video looked like a professional job with money behind it, but since then he's been filming on the pavement outside Nisa or in a car park or his bedroom.  Perhaps the car hire bill for the last video came out of his own pocket...2 or 3 grand, perhaps more.  Plus the bill for damaging the green Lamborghini.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 3, 2021)

I've emailed my Ward Cllrs about my Bulk Waste Collection issue:

Dear Ward Cllrs,

spent hour and a half today and half hour yesterday trying to book a Bulk Waste Collection from my Council flat.

I tried online but the online page said I was a Council tenant / address not set up for bulk Waste collection. Website said to call the call centre. 

I get through to the call centre and then get transferred to Bulk Waste where I get put on hold.

Today told call centre I'm working and haven't time to be on hold for over 30 minutes. She requested Bulk Waste call me. They didn't . Spent another half hour later on trying to get through. 

As Loughborough Junction is prone to flytipping I'm surprised its been made so difficult to pay to do it properly.

A few queries and suggestions. 

There needs to be a dedicated number for Bulk Waste Collection.

There needs to be a dedicated email address for queries to Bulk Waste. I tried Lambeth Street Care and they said bulk Waste collection does not come under them.

There needs to be online form for Council tenants to book Bulk Waste Collection instead of Call Centre. Which clearly is not working. 

Is the Bulk Waste Collection outsourced? If so what does the contract say about customer service? I don't think being not able to get through on phone in reasonable time or not getting a call back good service.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 3, 2021)

My recent interactions with Lambeth Council have been driving me up the wall.

Read one of Starmer supporters going on about getting back in touch with the bread and butter issues unlike the terrible Corbyn period. I'm here dealing with a Starmer supporting Progress led Council and they:

Had to send me a letter apologising for data breach of the personal info they hold on me.

I can't book and pay for bulk Waste collection.

Whilst I was on hold on the phone trying to find out about Bulk Waste collection the ongoing message was that Lambeth took people's personal data seriously and anyone caught flytipping or putting out items to be collected early would be fined.

Does my head in.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 3, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> My recent interactions with Lambeth Council have been driving me up the wall.
> 
> Read one of Starmer supporters going on about getting back in touch with the bread and butter issues unlike the terrible Corbyn period. I'm here dealing with a Starmer supporting Progress led Council and they:
> 
> ...


I'm confused by your contacting the Lambeth Tenants service. Surely when not on an estate the collection situation is sames as for the street - be it private, HA or council which applies in many central Brixton streets. I personally have thirty five years worth of stuff. My choice boils down to do I use this Lambeth service, dump the stuff on the street like many others do, or wait till I die - in which case it's someone else's problem.

Actually one of the most troublesome items is the obsolete computers. What do you do with Windows98 PCs and VHS video recorders?
Buit in obsolescence is progress - but very profitable for shops and manufacturers.

The other issue is crappy furniture. I find sofas etc collapse eventually - unlike a Louis Qunze chaise longue.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 3, 2021)

Tell me if you're fed up with posts about the rap video murder.  It's not nice for it to dominate this thread, but here's some detail of the accused's court appearance from the Standard. Teenager appears in court accused of music video murder  It doesn't add much:



> It is alleged a man armed with a large knife ran up to Mr Jerome and stabbed him in the chest, piercing his heart. The attacker also allegedly swung the blade at a second man on a quad bike... Judge Simon Mayo QC set a timetable for the case with a plea hearing on October 19. Remanding McNeil into custody, the judge warned him there was a “high risk” his trial would not take place within the time limit in January due to the limited number of courts available in the pandemic.



Should this murder have its own thread? Perhaps I take a morbid interest in it because I was nearby. And it feels as if I, or we, are not paying enough attention to the many other murders of local youngsters.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 3, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Tell me if you're fed up with posts about the rap video murder.  It's not nice for it to dominate this thread, but here's some detail of the accused's court appearance from the Standard. Teenager appears in court accused of music video murder  It doesn't add much:
> 
> 
> 
> Should this murder have its own thread? Perhaps I take a morbid interest in it because I was nearby. And it feels as if I, or we, are not paying enough attention to the many other murders of local youngsters.



..there’s this thread but it never properly caught on....








						Brixton and Lambeth crime news and updates
					

I think it might make sense to post up crime news and updates in this one thread rather than have them scattered across the other threads which are generally for more day-to-day chat. I'll move other relevant  posts into this thread when I see them.   Good work by the cops here it seems:    The...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 4, 2021)

...anyone else had one of these thru their door
looks like FOTL business....
.


----------



## editor (Aug 4, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ...anyone else had one of these thru their door
> looks like FOTL business....
> .View attachment 282077View attachment 282078
> 
> editor ?


I haven't but with luck I'll catch the twat trying to push it through my letter box!

How many people do they think are going to read through all that bullshit?


----------



## teuchter (Aug 4, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ...anyone else had one of these thru their door
> looks like FOTL business....
> .View attachment 282077View attachment 282078
> 
> editor ?


Looks like the endgame is you paying them £25 for some kind of worthless ID card.









						Order Your ID Card
					






					www.my-id.org


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 4, 2021)

editor said:


> I haven't but with luck I'll catch the twat trying to push it through my letter box!
> 
> How many people do they think are going to read through all that bullshit?



....once I’d have said not many, but nowadays who knows



teuchter said:


> Looks like the endgame is you paying them £25 for some kind of worthless ID card.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



yes, and giving a lot of personal info at the same time...😳


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 4, 2021)

On my bulk waste collection. My ward Cllr got back to me. Sent query to senior officer who contacted me straight away.

So Ive now got my address put on bulk waste collection service. Which it seems it wasn't on before.

I've been able to book online

Sometimes complaining to the top works.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 6, 2021)

That was an intense downpour


----------



## edcraw (Aug 6, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> That was an intense downpour


Seems to have caused a tree to fall over on Upper Tulse Hill. Luckily no one injured.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 6, 2021)

View attachment MOV02715 .mov

and picture for reference


----------



## edcraw (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2021)

edcraw said:


> View attachment 282384


Gordon Bennett! Is it OK to publish these on Buzz (and if so, please send more if you have any!)


----------



## edcraw (Aug 6, 2021)




----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 6, 2021)

edcraw said:


> Seems to have caused a tree to fall over on Upper Tulse Hill. Luckily no one injured.
> 
> View attachment 282378



Hardcore nu-skool LTN  barrier ?


----------



## edcraw (Aug 6, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> Hardcore nu-skool LTN  barrier ?


God protecting the LTN after the vandalism?


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 6, 2021)

edcraw said:


> God protecting the LTN after the vandalism?


....and smashing up a white van at the same time


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 6, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ....and smashing up a white van at the same time



That delivers cheese to the people of London


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 6, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> That delivers cheese to the people of London



....God is a v*g*n ? What happened to all that slaughtering of fatted calves etc then ?


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2021)

Great pics!




Stunning images capture the heavy rain storms over Brixton today


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 6, 2021)

editor said:


> Great pics!
> 
> View attachment 282410
> 
> ...


...great pics but tbh I was out in it and it didn’t feel that bad.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 6, 2021)

Never seen rain like that in England…..


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 6, 2021)

Are you allowed to drive into a LTN to visit someone who lives in it?


----------



## alex_ (Aug 6, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Are you allowed to drive into a LTN to visit someone who lives in it?



Yes, you just cannot cross the dividing bit.


----------



## edcraw (Aug 6, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Are you allowed to drive into a LTN to visit someone who lives in it?


Yes, everywhere’s still accessible by car for everyone they are just designed to stop rat running and to keep that on the main roads.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 6, 2021)

But I keep seeing signs which say 'no vehicles except buses'. Why don't they say 'access only'?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 6, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> But I keep seeing signs which say 'no vehicles except buses'. Why don't they say 'access only'?


you have to find the entry points
a bit like with a maze


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 6, 2021)

After much searching I've found a map which talks about modal filters and bus gates.  Can you enter through a modal filter but not a bus gate? How is anyone supposed to know? I live 20 yards from the Railton Rd entry. Is that a bus gate? That would be a good place for a sign to explain things. But there's nothing. And there's no web site.  I'm  not surprised people are vandalising them. Are they all this confusing, or is it just the usual Lambeth council idiocy?


----------



## Crispy (Aug 6, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> But I keep seeing signs which say 'no vehicles except buses'. Why don't they say 'access only'?


Cos that's not the way in for vehicles that aren't buses. Use Google maps to plan your route; it will take account of the LTNs


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 6, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Can you enter through a modal filter but not a bus gate? How is anyone supposed to know?


You need to used multimodal reflection sorting.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 6, 2021)

Please can the LTN argument not seep out onto other areas of Brixton Forum.

Discussion of LTNs is on the Brixton Liveable Neighbourhood thread. Which I now have on ignore.

I'd really appreciate it if it was kept there.


----------



## edcraw (Aug 7, 2021)

Yeah, @Gramsci’s right, thread below if anyone wants ask questions about the LTNs:









						Brixton Liveable Neighbourhood and LTN schemes - improvements for pedestrians and cyclists
					

About Brixton Liveable Neighbourhood  Brixton Liveable Neighbourhood aims to realise the great potential Brixton has for walking and cycling while improving air quality, reducing congestion, supporting local businesses and providing for the growth in jobs and homes planned for the area.  We...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2021)

Here's some total fluff:









						Why I can never escape Brixton’s evocative contrasts #hometowns
					

Finally learning  how to ride a bike during lockdown helped Imogen Lepere experience her corner of south London afresh




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## Casaubon (Aug 7, 2021)

editor said:


> Here's some total fluff:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'UK’s first department store, Bon Marche (now Morleys).'


----------



## ricbake (Aug 7, 2021)

Casaubon said:


> 'UK’s first department store, Bon Marche (now Morleys).'


I note they now stand corrected


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2021)

It wasn't the UK's  first department store either.


----------



## editor (Aug 7, 2021)

Flooding in the main drag:











						Brixton businesses affected by flooding after another day of sporadic heavy rain
					

It may be the beginning of August, but the weather continues to be wildly changeable, with sudden heavy storms causing flooding to homes and businesses. Today, the Iceland supermarket in Brixton Ro…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 7, 2021)

That explains why Iceland was closed this evening.

I was around Brixton today. Despite the rain queues to get into Lost in Brixton all day and Brixton Village was heaving despite the poor weather this evening on my way back from work.

My partner was using the toilet in the Village so  I was waiting by the queue this afternoon for Lost in Brixton.

Peoples bags were searched for any bottles by security before being allowed in. Including one guy who was made to finish his mineral water before being allowed in.

Really put me off it. Thought it was a bit off. This is rampant Capitalism when your not even allowed to bring in water.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 7, 2021)

Massive crowd queuing for the Electric. They make as much noise as a football match. Strong end-of-lockdown energy.


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (Aug 8, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Despite the rain queues to get into Lost in Brixton all day


I would queue for hours, if it were necessary, to avoid that place.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 8, 2021)

They've made that classic mistake of making themselves unappealing to people who don't want to go there anyway.


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> That explains why Iceland was closed this evening.
> 
> I was around Brixton today. Despite the rain queues to get into Lost in Brixton all day and Brixton Village was heaving despite the poor weather this evening on my way back from work.
> 
> ...


Even more so when they claim it's a "community space." The shitehawks.


----------



## Tron Cruise (Aug 8, 2021)

editor said:


> Here's some total fluff:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No cliche left unturned: ‘old boys outside barber shops cracking jokes as dry as Jamaican sand and young professionals sipping flat whites; aunties wheeling shopping bags through the market’


----------



## edcraw (Aug 8, 2021)

Hadn’t heard of Lost in Brixton, what is it? Looks like a bar no.

Also, can’t work out where it is?


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 8, 2021)

edcraw said:


> Hadn’t heard of Lost in Brixton, what is it? Looks like a bar no.
> 
> Also, can’t work out where it is?



I never went but think it’s the covered drinking/dining annex to the covered markets
you book a table, order food via app and the delights are brought to your table
think the entrance is off popes road...









						Lost in Brixton | Take a wrong turn to the right place
					

A rooftop paradise, hidden in Brixton Market. Food and drinks, fully covered and protected from the elements




					www.lostinbrixton.com


----------



## alex_ (Aug 8, 2021)

edcraw said:


> Hadn’t heard of Lost in Brixton, what is it? Looks like a bar no.
> 
> Also, can’t work out where it is?



next to the old toilets in the market


----------



## edcraw (Aug 8, 2021)

alex_ said:


> next to the old toilets in the market



Ah, okay. Think I saw the entrance the other day but didn’t connect the two.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 8, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> I never went but think it’s the covered drinking/dining annex to the covered markets
> you book a table, order food via app and the delights are brought to your table
> think the entrance is off popes road...
> 
> ...


Annex?  is it on the roof of the granville arcade or am I reading that wrong?


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 8, 2021)

friendofdorothy said:


> Annex?  is it on the roof of the granville arcade or am I reading that wrong?


More or less, but I’m no expert, I’m not the target demograhic

edit.... Gramsci ?


----------



## edcraw (Aug 8, 2021)

Looks like it might be this white thing on top of part of Granville arcade.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 8, 2021)

Is it in the bit which used to be artists' studios?


----------



## editor (Aug 8, 2021)

edcraw said:


> Hadn’t heard of Lost in Brixton, what is it? Looks like a bar no.
> 
> Also, can’t work out where it is?


It's nu-Brixton, fake community shit









						Lost In Brixton: noise complaints and doubts about the ‘community’ credentials of the Brixton Village rooftop terrace
					

A local resident has written to us to complain about the increased noise levels coming from the new ‘Lost In Brixton’ venue in Brixton Village, while there’s growing doubts about …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				












						In photos: A look around Lost In Brixton, Brixton Village
					

Opening in the summer of last year, Lost In Brixton is a new, on-trend rooftop terrace bolted above the avenues of Brixton Village and described as “a concrete jungle with drinks, food from t…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Winot (Aug 8, 2021)

It’s above Flannels (is that still there?). The entrance is inside the market at the back where the loos are.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 8, 2021)

Winot said:


> It’s above Flannels (is that still there?). The entrance is inside the market at the back where the loos are.



...there was an entrance to that beach bollocks/Santa’s surf shack on popes road, isn’t that the same space ?


----------



## teuchter (Aug 8, 2021)

You can see into it from the train if you go past at night.


----------



## edcraw (Aug 8, 2021)

editor said:


> It's nu-Brixton, fake community shit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just cycled down Pope’s Rd and could hear music which seemed like it was coming from there. Seemed pretty loud for a Sunday evening.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 8, 2021)

teuchter said:


> They've made that classic mistake of making themselves unappealing to people who don't want to go there anyway.



How do work that out from my post?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 8, 2021)

I did live in Central Brixton for years. Gradually noise issues got worse.

Imo large areas of it are now seriously affected by noise that is not even inside a premises.

Im not talking about one off events. But what appear to be regular commercial events - in open air.

Outside Brixton Village now a regular sound system with bar and dancing in the courtyard. How the Council allowed this when its directly below residential flats is beyond me.

And this isn't about newcomers. These recent additions to Brixton are new.


----------



## ash (Aug 9, 2021)

The old post office bakery is closed for refurbishment 😔


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 9, 2021)

ash said:


> The old post office bakery is closed for refurbishment 😔


any idea how long for ?


----------



## ash (Aug 9, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> any idea how long for ?


I think it was early Sept the 3rd maybe


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2021)

A one bed apartment for £300 a week. Ouch!


----------



## Ryan2468 (Aug 9, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> I did live in Central Brixton for years. Gradually noise issues got worse.
> 
> Imo large areas of it are now seriously affected by noise that is not even inside a premises.
> 
> ...


Your point about the village resonated with me - seriously loud out at the front now as I noticed on Saturday night. Didn't it used to be just (quieter) food places on the front there? Now they have those wooden booths and things.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 9, 2021)

editor said:


> A one bed apartment for £300 a week. Ouch!



not that much mroe expesnive than croydon where i am looking at


----------



## editor (Aug 9, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> not that much mroe expesnive than croydon where i am looking at


Fucking exploitative landlords. First against the  wall


----------



## pbsmooth (Aug 9, 2021)

That's basically standard for a London 1 bed in a half decent area


----------



## pave (Aug 10, 2021)

editor said:


> Fucking exploitative landlords. First against the  wall


We live in Brixton and also have a flat here which we let. I'd appreciate it if you could expand on why you think we should be shot. As an aside, I enjoy your photographs very much and am grateful for your efforts in running this forum.


----------



## nick (Aug 10, 2021)

Welcome Pave (10th post in 10 months).    Gird your loins, this is gonna be a rough ride (rightly or wrongly)


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 10, 2021)

You haven't explained the situation fully, but if you own both the property you live in and the flat you rent out (including getting the tenants to pay off your mortgage on the one you let), dont expect too much sympathy on here. Unless there are particular mitigating circumstances.


----------



## pave (Aug 10, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> You haven't explained the situation fully, but if you own both the property you live in and the flat you rent out (including getting the tenants to pay off your mortgage on the one you let), dont expect too much sympathy on here. Unless there are particular mitigating circumstances.


Thank you for your reply. I wasn't really looking for sympathy. Rather I was seeking an explanation of why there is such vehement antipathy on this forum to private sector housing.


----------



## Mr paulee (Aug 10, 2021)

I do laugh when Ed make such generalisations about landlords.

I am also a Brixton landlord.

Yeah I really am fucking evil.....🤣


----------



## ricbake (Aug 10, 2021)

There is a very real problems with private sector housing, particularly with ex local authority properties initially bought right to buy and now owned by commercial or semi commercial landlords who are riding on the crest of a cruel housing crisis that leaves some spending a huge proportion of their income on a roof over their heads. If they were being offered at Local Authority rents ie half the "Open Market" rent fair enough. But we have neighbours living in identical flats, some as council tenants and others as private tenants paying vastly different rates. I'm sure Mr paulee and pave are exemplary property owners offering an almost philanthropic service to everyone they house.


----------



## editor (Aug 10, 2021)

pave said:


> We live in Brixton and also have a flat here which we let. I'd appreciate it if you could expand on why you think we should be shot. As an aside, I enjoy your photographs very much and am grateful for your efforts in running this forum.


I was clearly referring to "exploitative landlords." I assume you're not one so have no idea why you've taken umbrage


----------



## pbsmooth (Aug 10, 2021)

ricbake said:


> There is a very real problems with private sector housing, particularly with ex local authority properties initially bought right to buy and now owned by commercial or semi commercial landlords who are riding on the crest of a cruel housing crisis that leaves some spending a huge proportion of their income on a roof over their heads. If they were being offered at Local Authority rents ie half the "Open Market" rent fair enough. But we have neighbours living in identical flats, some as council tenants and others as private tenants paying vastly different rates. I'm sure Mr paulee and pave are exemplary property owners offering an almost philanthropic service to everyone they house.



people in council flats are lucky!


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 10, 2021)

Even the good landlords are part of a disastrous widening of the gulf between rich and poor. The tenant class have had their life chances drastically constrained, while the landlord class end up, without doing much work or having any talent, being able to send their kids to university and buy them a car and a flat, and indulge themselves in expensive hobbies. The evidence is everywhere you look. The economic data is overwhelming.  Even a brain-dead 'good' landlord ought to be able to see this, unless they never read a newspaper or think about anyone other than themselves.  But they think their hands are clean. Their critical faculties are overwhelmed by greed.  They never stop to think whether the buy to let mortgage is a force for good. As soon as the penny drops that a BTL mortgage allows them to speculate with borrowed money, they pile in. And then they convince themselves that they're nobly providing a vital public service!


----------



## alex_ (Aug 10, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Even the good landlords are part of a disastrous widening of the gulf between rich and poor. The tenant class have had their life chances drastically constrained, while the landlord class end up, without doing much work or having any talent, being able to send their kids to university and buy them a car and a flat, and indulge themselves in expensive hobbies. The evidence is everywhere you look. The economic data is overwhelming.  Even a brain-dead 'good' landlord ought to be able to see this, unless they never read a newspaper or think about anyone other than themselves.  But they think their hands are clean. Their critical faculties are overwhelmed by greed.  They never stop to think whether the buy to let mortgage is a force for good. As soon as the penny drops that a BTL mortgage allows them to speculate with borrowed money, they pile in. And then they convince themselves that they're nobly providing a vital public service!



without dramatic changes to property rights, or tax ( which to be fair there have been some of ) - nothing is going to change, to reduce this. bearing in mind some people want to rent homes - who should make those available ?

alex


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 10, 2021)

alex_ said:


> without dramatic changes to property rights, or tax ( which to be fair there have been some of ) - nothing is going to change, to reduce this. bearing in mind some people want to rent homes - who should make those available ?
> 
> alex



The council.

Let's not pretend private landlords are in it to provide a public service, please!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 10, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> The council.
> 
> Let's not pretend private landlords are in it to provide a public service, please!


I would say that as much as I would prefer actual public service I don't mind landlords in principle.  Its more the housing market thats a fucker.

Edit forthcoming

No edit after having difficulty explaining my thoughts in a coherent manner. Will drink cider instead.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 10, 2021)

alex_ said:


> without dramatic changes to property rights, or tax ( which to be fair there have been some of ) - nothing is going to change, to reduce this. bearing in mind some people want to rent homes - who should make those available ?
> 
> alex


No, nothing will change.  The introduction of the assured shorthold tenancy, the council house sell-off, the prevention of borrowing by local authorities for the building of social housing, and land banking by speculators, means that the tenant class are truly fucked, permanently. Social mobility has been strangled. The poor, especially those on benefits, will be screwed. Only a genuine socialist government would dream of unpicking this trap. Private landlords will continue to hold all the cards. They'll continue to turn away tenants on benefits, and they'll pretend that their letting agent is the bad guy.


----------



## alex_ (Aug 10, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> No, nothing will change.  The introduction of the assured shorthold tenancy, the council house sell-off, the prevention of borrowing by local authorities for the building of social housing, and land banking by speculators, means that the tenant class are truly fucked, permanently. Social mobility has been strangled. The poor, especially those on benefits, will be screwed. Only a genuine socialist government would dream of unpicking this trap. Private landlords will continue to hold all the cards. They'll continue to turn away tenants on benefits, and they'll pretend that their letting agent is the bad guy.



ironically - higher home ownership may actually cause higher unemployment 









						Does High Home-Ownership Impair the Labor Market?
					

Founded in 1920, the NBER is a private, non-profit, non-partisan organization dedicated to conducting economic research and to disseminating research findings among academics, public policy makers, and business professionals.




					www.nber.org


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 10, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> they'll pretend that their letting agent is the bad guy.



do they have to pretend, there was a definite change when letting agents became the norm, people in creative/freelance work found private rental became virtually impossible once they wanted to see evidence of salary, bank statements blah di blah, a lot of people I knew in non mainstream work were forced to move out of zone 1 and 2 as the supply of non lifestyle relatively affordable rentals dried up...


----------



## Mr paulee (Aug 10, 2021)

ricbake said:


> There is a very real problems with private sector housing, particularly with ex local authority properties initially bought right to buy and now owned by commercial or semi commercial landlords who are riding on the crest of a cruel housing crisis that leaves some spending a huge proportion of their income on a roof over their heads. If they were being offered at Local Authority rents ie half the "Open Market" rent fair enough. But we have neighbours living in identical flats, some as council tenants and others as private tenants paying vastly different rates. I'm sure Mr paulee and pave are exemplary property owners offering an almost philanthropic service to everyone they house.


Don't be stupid, I charge top rates with very little added value.
if they can't pay... well .... kick them out.

That's the stereotype you want to promote right?


----------



## ricbake (Aug 10, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Don't be stupid, I charge top rates with very little added value.
> if they can't pay... well .... kick them out.
> 
> That's the stereotype you want to promote right?


Your attitude is evident in your posts, I am not promoting anything, least of all the stereotype to which you are conforming.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 10, 2021)

There was a wonderful debate on this general issue in the proposal for Nationalising the Land HC Deb 14 December 1938 vol 342 cc2017-85

Just like Lambeth Progress Labour would destroy a Green Party motion in a Lambeth Council meeting today, adeptly malicious Tories in this case - aside from debating whether the proposal was Socialist or Communist put in a weaselly amendment to change the proposal from this:

Mr. T. Johnston 
I beg to move, That, inasmuch as the private ownership of land is a serious barrier to the full development of the agricultural, industrial, and social activities of the nation, this House calls for legislation authorising the State and local authorities to acquire land, rural or urban, at every convenient opportunity, such acquisition to be based upon fair compensation.

To this:
Resolved, That, while recognising the value of the powers already existing for the State and local authorities to acquire land for essential purposes, this House is of the opinion that the abolition of the private ownership of land would retard its proper development and thus be detrimental to the interests of the nation.

It seems the Buy to Let moral position was supported by the Tories eighty years ago. Plus ca change.


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 10, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> *12 year-old Kermani Jhonwilon (pictured above) has been reported as missing, having last been seen in the Brixton
> area wearing a grey tracksuit, blue jacket and white trainers.
> 
> If you can assist with his whereabouts, please call and 999 quote reference 21MIS023120.1508AS with any information that you have.*​








At the moment, I cannot find any confirmation that this child has yet been found.

Can anyone clarify?


----------



## ricbake (Aug 10, 2021)

Original appeal very widely broadcast on the 2nd but no follow up at all. 



Voice newspaper put the appeal out online and followed up on Twitter on the 4th but that hasn't appear to get a response.


Nothing more on the Lambeth Police web site.

Can't see any form of re-appeal or resolution....


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 10, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> ​
> At the moment, I cannot find any confirmation that this child has yet been found.
> 
> Can anyone clarify?



i checked the Missing People website and found the same as ricbake









						This page has moved - Missing People
					

Missing People offers a lifeline for the 180,000 people who run away and go missing each year. We also provide support for family and friends.




					www.missingpeople.org.uk
				




...hopefully he will be found safe soon.


----------



## pave (Aug 11, 2021)

editor said:


> I was clearly referring to "exploitative landlords." I assume you're not one so have no idea why you've taken umbrage


Thank you for your reply. I didn't take umbrage, rather I was continuing your metaphor of the firing squad. I think you would agree that you do express in this forum a general dislike of private landlords and in that context I would like to make a couple of points.

43% of landlords, including myself, have only one property and I would expect have an amicable relationship with their tenants.

The flat in Coldharbour Lane which prompted your comment does not represent an example of exploitation. The flat has been recently been renovated and is also on the market for £315,000.  Taking that valuation, a weekly rent of £277 and an allowance of 25% of that rent for expenses such as repairs, estate agent fees and empty periods etc, the return is 3.4% before tax. I don't think that can be considered excessive. Of course there is potential for capital gain, but again this would be taxed.

Finally, I believe further investment in the private sector, particularly by pension funds, would improve the situation with housing.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 11, 2021)

The question for those who do feel that the return is excessive, is what they would advise private landlords "should" do in the absence of any changes to legislation. Should they just sell the property and make it someone else's moral problem? Should they ensure exactly zero return so that they are not committing usury? Perhaps any capital gains achieved on eventually selling the property should be distributed back to all previous tenants?


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 11, 2021)

pave said:


> Thank you for your reply. I didn't take umbrage, rather I was continuing your metaphor of the firing squad. I think you would agree that you do express in this forum a general dislike of private landlords and in that context I would like to make a couple of points.
> 
> 43% of landlords, including myself, have only one property and I would expect have an amicable relationship with their tenants.
> 
> ...


((((((landlords)))))


----------



## nick (Aug 11, 2021)

nick said:


> Welcome Pave (10th post in 10 months).    Gird your loins, this is gonna be a rough ride (rightly or wrongly)


told you


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 11, 2021)

teuchter said:


> The question for those who do feel that the return is excessive, is what they would advise private landlords "should" do in the absence of any changes to legislation. Should they just sell the property and make it someone else's moral problem? Should they ensure exactly zero return so that they are not committing usury? Perhaps any capital gains achieved on eventually selling the property should be distributed back to all previous tenants?


They should all stay out of the market. No second homes. No BTLs. Then prices just might become affordable for others.

As for tax, when the property value increases the landlord can increase the mortgage. The extra borrowing is tax free, because it's a loan. But  interest rates are so low that it can be spent as income. And when the value and mortgage increase, the landlord has an excuse to increase the rent. This cycle never stops. Tenants save for ever but the values are never within their reach. The landlord keeps the property for decades and avoids CGT. The gap between rich and poor gets even wider.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 11, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> They should all stay out of the market. No second homes. No BTLs. Then prices just might become affordable for others.


That's not going to happen though, is it?

The question is what one should do at an individual level, if you have the opportunity to rent out a property. Should you just stay away from it, in which case someone else is going to do it instead, or should you do it and make an attempt to be a better landlord than might have been the case should someone else more ruthless have bought that property?

It has to be dealt with at a legislation level. There seems little point in telling individuals that they ought to be shot. Unless of course you manage to pass legislation that does allow you to shoot them.


----------



## edcraw (Aug 11, 2021)

Probably not the right thread but does anyone know who Jason Cobb is and why he hates the council so much? Is the council “pocketing” £300,000 or will they use it to provide other services?









						Lambeth Council set to pocket £300,000 as it gives the green light for three festivals to take place on Clapham Common over the Bank Holiday weekend
					

Lambeth Council is estimated to make over £300,000 in allowing three festivals to take place on Clapham Common over the Bank Holiday weekend in August.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				




_ducks for cover before being called a shill for the council_


----------



## klang (Aug 11, 2021)

pave said:


> a weekly rent of £277 and an allowance of 25% of that rent for expenses such as repairs, estate agent fees and empty periods etc


no chance in hell my landlord ever paid 25% of my rent in repairs. estate agent fees and empty periods are not my problem.


----------



## klang (Aug 11, 2021)

klang said:


> empty periods


why on earth am I (as a tenant) expected to pay for them?


----------



## snowy_again (Aug 11, 2021)

edcraw said:


> Probably not the right thread but does anyone know who Jason Cobb is and why he hates the council so much? Is the council “pocketing” £300,000 or will they use it to provide other services?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hes a long term poster on here. And there’s many reasons to scrutinise the council.


----------



## klang (Aug 11, 2021)

klang said:


> no chance in hell my landlord ever paid 25% of my rent in repairs


just had to deal with a ceiling coming down. it required substantial repair with my family being rehoused (airbnb) and cost quite a whack to sort out. still, nowhere near 25% of my rent since I moved in. I know that because I had to deal with the airbnb and saw the builder's bill which was accidentally sent to me.


----------



## edcraw (Aug 11, 2021)

snowy_again said:


> Hes a long term poster on here. And there’s many reasons to scrutinise the council.


Indeed there are but all his articles use very biased language- it’s quite boring.

You can criticise the council for giving public space up to private events but seems weird to criticise them for taking money when they do.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 11, 2021)

edcraw said:


> Indeed there are but all his articles use very biased language- it’s quite boring.
> 
> You can criticise the council for giving public space up to private events but seems weird to criticise them for taking money when they do.



...and what if money is the main reason for allowing private events ?


----------



## edcraw (Aug 11, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ...and what if money is the main reason for allowing private events ?


make reference to it in the article?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 11, 2021)

On housing.

Another option is to nationalise housing.
It's to important a need to be in private sector. Post war governments were gradually moving housing largely into public sector. It was Thatcher that reversed this.

This would mean not shooting landlords but taking their property off them in a civilized manner.

In Brixton start with Lexadon. Who owns ex Council property anyway. So it would just be returning it to public ownership.

A problem with saying don't blame the landlord is that realistically as David Clapson has pointed out unless there is a hard left government nothing will be done.

I remember when Ed Miliband was leader. He was proposing mild reforms to the private rented sector.

Friend of mine in Labour party was very angry about this. She had a BTL property. Even some one like her faced with possibility of move to give tenants more rights saw this as anti landlord.

I think even mild reforms would get small landlords complaining when it comes down to it. Whatever they might say now

That's why in end people get frustrated and angry.

Another thing is bring back rent controls and secure tenancies for tenants. I'm assuming landlords here wouldn't have a problem with that. With rents linked to average earnings.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 11, 2021)

In the absence of reforms I wonder if some kind of voluntary 'code of conduct' or similar would work. A bit like living wage - no-one has to comply with it but there is an incentive for them to do so, if they want to be seen to be doing the 'least bad' thing. 

It could specify things like how repairs are dealt with, extended periods of notice, pegged rent rises, etc.

The price is not the only issue for private renters, it's also the lack of security and the knowledge that you can be kicked out of your home with minimum notice.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2021)

pave said:


> Thank you for your reply. I didn't take umbrage, rather I was continuing your metaphor of the firing squad. I think you would agree that you do express in this forum a general dislike of private landlords and in that context I would like to make a couple of points.
> 
> 43% of landlords, including myself, have only one property and I would expect have an amicable relationship with their tenants.
> 
> ...


Let me make it even clearer: I have absolutely nothing against landlords who aren't exploitative. They provide a useful service.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2021)

edcraw said:


> Probably not the right thread but does anyone know who Jason Cobb is and why he hates the council so much? Is the council “pocketing” £300,000 or will they use it to provide other services?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That all depends on whether you think public parks should be regularly fenced off for expensive private events, and how many events are too many.


----------



## edcraw (Aug 11, 2021)

editor said:


> That all depends on whether you think public parks should be regularly fenced off for expensive private events, and how many events are too many.


That's what I mean - that's the issue, not getting paid for it when they do.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 11, 2021)

edcraw said:


> Probably not the right thread but does anyone know who Jason Cobb is and why he hates the council so much? Is the council “pocketing” £300,000 or will they use it to provide other services?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Makes me glad I give monthly donation to Brixton Buzz.

Jason has done a lot to cover issues of local importance over the years.

The Council hate him so much they blocked him from joining the Labour party. That is how petty the Progress Council can get at times.


----------



## edcraw (Aug 11, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Makes me glad I give monthly donation to Brixton Buzz.
> 
> Jason has done a lot to cover issues of local importance over the years.
> 
> The Council hate him so much they blocked him from joining the Labour party. That is how petty the Progress Council can get at times.


I give as well and enjoy Jason's Hundreds coverage!

But the issue isn't the council 'pocketing' the money (what does that mean?) it's whether they should be handing over public space to private events.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2021)

edcraw said:


> That's what I mean - that's the issue, not getting paid for it when they do.


The issue is them using public parks for profit with a growing number of private events.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 11, 2021)

edcraw said:


> I give as well and enjoy Jason's Hundreds coverage!
> 
> But the issue isn't the council 'pocketing' the money (what does that mean?) it's whether they should be handing over public space to private events.



would they do if it wasn’t an earner tho’ ?


----------



## edcraw (Aug 11, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> would they do if it wasn’t an earner tho’ ?


presumably not - but they're not 'pocketing' it, are they, it's going on other services presumably.

Think the article misses a trick and is using the wrong language.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 11, 2021)

edcraw said:


> presumably not - but they're not 'pocketing' it, are they, it's going on other services presumably.
> 
> Think the article misses a trick and is using the wrong language.



so it would appear a lot of your beef is with the style and efficacy of the journalism rather than the issue of commercialising public space... ?


----------



## teuchter (Aug 11, 2021)

Of course they do it because it brings in revenue.

I can see why the word "pocketing" is a bit of an odd one to use because it implies more revenue = bad.

If an event is going to be allowed then surely from a resident's point of view, they should be extracting as much revenue as possible.

This came up with the event that was proposed in Ruskin park recently - it appeared that not only would the event have taken up public space but Lambeth would be getting hardly any cash in return.

For the record I'm completely against private events in public parks in principle. But if they are going to happen I'd hope Lambeth are extracting as much cash as possible, rather than giving away the space with something unsubstantial in return.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2021)

edcraw said:


> presumably not - but they're not 'pocketing' it, are they, it's going on other services presumably.
> 
> Think the article misses a trick and is using the wrong language.


I don't but thanks for your opinion. It think it sums up what people feel when they find a huge chunk of their PUBLIC park being pimped out for private events.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 11, 2021)

The headline should be "Lambeth paid only £300,000 for giving up highly valuable public space"

.... or "benefit of less than £1 per Lambeth resident"


----------



## edcraw (Aug 11, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> so it would appear a lot of your beef is with the style and efficacy of the journalism rather than the issue of commercialising public space... ?


No, I have an issue with the commercialising of public space but the article comes across as the issue being them them taking money for it.


----------



## Rushy (Aug 11, 2021)

edcraw said:


> ... all his articles use very biased language- it’s quite boring.


Oh the irony  🤣


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2021)

Any posters bubbling over with powerful insights and criticisms of how headlines _should_ be written on a non profit local website are more than welcome to show off their expertise and contribute their own articles. For absolutely nothing, obviously.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 11, 2021)

teuchter said:


> That's not going to happen though, is it?
> 
> The question is what one should do at an individual level, if you have the opportunity to rent out a property. Should you just stay away from it, in which case someone else is going to do it instead, or should you do it and make an attempt to be a better landlord than might have been the case should someone else more ruthless have bought that property?
> 
> It has to be dealt with at a legislation level. There seems little point in telling individuals that they ought to be shot. Unless of course you manage to pass legislation that does allow you to shoot them.


Ok, at an individual level there is an ethical solution. You set up a housing coop to buy the property and sell shares to your tenants. They borrow. At first their payments will mostly go on repaying the loan. But as the years go by they get an appreciating asset. Later on they can  buy you and each other out if one of them ends up with kids and wants the whole place.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 11, 2021)

Nothing to stop a group of sharers doing the above without your help, but these coops often struggle to buy because they can't raise the deposit or a big enough mortgage or do the paperwork as fast as a normal buyer.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 11, 2021)

edcraw said:


> I give as well and enjoy Jason's Hundreds coverage!
> 
> But the issue isn't the council 'pocketing' the money (what does that mean?) it's whether they should be handing over public space to private events.



You were asking about Jason. Who he is. 

I pointed out that the hard right Progress Council blocked his membership to join Labour Party.

The hatred is on their side not his.

What is your view on that?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 11, 2021)

Issue here is Imo small landlords been made to feel uncomfortable about the resentment of the renter class.

Like my friend who was so angry that Miliband suggested mild reforms in favour of renters.

Thing is my friend , and I'm sure others with BTL flats , regarded it as her pension.

Any moves by Labour Party to mild reforms will be opposed by the sections of the Liberal middle class with BTL flats. And there are a lot of them. As this forum show periodically it gets this intervention.  

The intervention runs along the don't blame me I'm only a cog in the system blame the system.

Why I suggested nationalising housing. 

This would not be about personal ethics or about shooting landlords.  Or having a go at posters here for being landlords.

It would be leaving landlords with a house to live in and taking the rest to be turned into Council housing.

Any posters here oppose this?

As a policy. Not whether it will happen or not.

Seems reasonable solution to the upset caused by editor saying shoot them. I'm not for shooting people.


----------



## edcraw (Aug 11, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> You were asking about Jason. Who he is.
> 
> I pointed out that the hard right Progress Council blocked his membership to join Labour Party.
> 
> ...


I don’t know who he is or why they’d block his membership so hard to have a view.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Seems reasonable solution to the upset caused by editor saying shoot them. I'm not for shooting people.


OK, I'll take that back. I'll make all the exploitative ones live in shit accommodation that they can barely afford, but still get evicted when their landlord manages to squeeze some more money out of their assets.


----------



## domestos (Aug 11, 2021)

Lexadon seem to get its mits on all the big properties Lambeth flog off. Wonder why


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 11, 2021)

edcraw said:


> I don’t know who he is or why they’d block his membership so hard to have a view.











						Critical blogger banned from voting in Labour leadership election
					

Website editor Jason Cobb included in dossier of 'possible entryists' by local party




					www.politics.co.uk
				




Cllr Alex. Right Winger.









						Lambeth Labour Cllr takes to Twitter to post pics of cats on treadmills to mock local library campaigners
					

Whilst library campaigners prepared for a second night of occupation at the Carnegie library in protest of Lambeth Council cuts, a Labour Cllr instead took to Twitter to post gifs of yawning cats t…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## edcraw (Aug 11, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Critical blogger banned from voting in Labour leadership election
> 
> 
> Website editor Jason Cobb included in dossier of 'possible entryists' by local party
> ...


I mean, saying you’re going to become an enemy within of a party you’re trying to join is slightly problematic.

Why had he left in the first place that he needed to rejoin?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 11, 2021)

edcraw said:


> I don’t know who he is or why they’d block his membership so hard to have a view.











						Labour ‘purge’: South west London Jeremy Corbyn supporter barred from voting in leadership content | SWLondoner
					

A south west London Labour supporter has expressed his disbelief at being barred from voting in the leadership contest, as




					www.swlondoner.co.uk


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2021)

edcraw said:


> Why had he left in the first place that he needed to rejoin?


Does it fucking matter? That's not the point, is it?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 11, 2021)

edcraw said:


> I mean, saying you’re going to become an enemy within of a party you’re trying to join is slightly problematic.
> 
> Why had he left in the first place that he needed to rejoin?



Im struggling here as usual with you to state the obvious.

A lot of people I know let their membership lapse. If you can't understand this I'm at a loss.

Iraq, move to right etc etc.

Really this is obvious stuff.

Lot of locals I  know involved in community stuff rejoined when Corbyn became leader. Basically old Labour anti war people of a certain age.

The influx worried the Progress  led  Council.

They started to go through applications to join with a fine toothcomb.

Jason fell foul of it due to his journalism for Brixton Buzz.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 11, 2021)

domestos said:


> Lexadon seem to get its mits on all the big properties Lambeth flog off. Wonder why


They’ve got the....


----------



## edcraw (Aug 11, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Im struggling here as usual with you to state the obvious.
> 
> A lot of people I know let their membership lapse. If you can't understand this I'm at a loss.
> 
> ...



You asked me to take a view on something I really don’t have one on. I read the article and can see why a party wouldn’t want someone to join that wrote critical articles about one of their councillors and said they wanted to be the enemy within. There’s no right to join a party.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 11, 2021)

edcraw said:


> I mean, saying you’re going to become an enemy within of a party you’re trying to join is slightly problematic.
> 
> Why had he left in the first place that he needed to rejoin?



Maybe its my age.

I remember the Blair years. They took almost delight in antagonising Council tenants and middle class anti war Guardian readers. Their core voters. Who as Starmers new number one advisor Mandelson once said had no where else to go but vote Labour.

Lot of people I know just didn't renew subscription to party.

Its not that they left the party its that under Blair the party left them.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 11, 2021)

edcraw said:


> You asked me to take a view on something I really don’t have one on. I read the article and can see why a party wouldn’t want someone to join that wrote critical articles about one of their councillors and said they wanted to be the enemy within. There’s no right to join a party.



If you can't see the problem with this I don't know what to say.

Says it all about where your coming from.


----------



## edcraw (Aug 11, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> If you can't see the problem with this I don't know what to say.
> 
> Says it all about where your coming from.


I imagine the ECB wouldn’t be rushing to have him as a member either.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 11, 2021)

edcraw said:


> I imagine the ECB wouldn’t be rushing to have him as a member either.



Sorry I don't know what your going on about.


----------



## edcraw (Aug 11, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Sorry I don't know what your going on about.


Now this is a headline!









						Made up Oval Invincibles cricket ‘team’ put out Welsh Fire at packed booze fest at The Oval
					

Welsh Fire 121-7 (100 balls): Duckett 65 (52); T Curran 3-29 Oval Invincibles 125-4 (93 balls): Billings 40 (34), Evans 28 (17); Neesham 2-23 Oval Invincibles won by six wickets The made up Oval In…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 11, 2021)

edcraw said:


> Now this is a headline!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


....some nice pics of the new Manhattan skyline, Kennington Park estate, the former oval mansions squat, and seemingly closed forever Cricketers pub too


----------



## pbsmooth (Aug 11, 2021)

Meanwhile in Berlin they're voting to force landlords to sell back to the govt Berlin May Vote on Expropriating Landlords Amid Tenant Ire


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 11, 2021)

Even getting rid of standard one year lease would be an improvement, if just to break the rental agency cycle.


----------



## editor (Aug 11, 2021)

edcraw said:


> You asked me to take a view on something I really don’t have one on. I read the article and can see why a party wouldn’t want someone to join that wrote critical articles about one of their councillors and said they wanted to be the enemy within. There’s no right to join a party.



If this board was ran on the same lines - _agree with us or you're out on your arse_ - it would be a lot less busier, interesting and representative.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 11, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Ok, at an individual level there is an ethical solution. You set up a housing coop to buy the property and sell shares to your tenants. They borrow. At first their payments will mostly go on repaying the loan. But as the years go by they get an appreciating asset. Later on they can  buy you and each other out if one of them ends up with kids and wants the whole place.


I don't think the sums add up right now. IMHO the current driver of property inflation/unaffordability is QE. QE is also crucifying conventional savers.
In former times savings were recycled to people who needed mortgages to buy a home to live in - as opposed to a buy to let.

In the last 13 years there has been a combination of totally liberalised property loans - for buy to let, and years of QE to tackle alleged economic crises, from the collapse of Northern Rock and Lehman Brothers to the recent Covid lock-down.

The Bank of England has thrown money at the banks and building societies to the point where the CEO of the Yorkshire Building Society said on TV a couple of weeks ago they don't need savers any more, they can service all their lending from Bank of England advances.

Basically lenders are very keen to have buy to let lending, otherwise their balance sheets would contract and their profits would collapse.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 12, 2021)

You lost me at QE. But people are getting mortgage offers for co-ops. Rare as hen's teeth. Hardly anyone knows they're a possibility. And you do need a group who like each other and want to stay in one place for quite a spell. It doesn't really work if people want to get out after a couple of years.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 12, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> You lost me at QE. But people are getting mortgage offers for co-ops. Rare as hen's teeth. Hardly anyone knows they're a possibility. And you do need a group who like each other and want to stay in one place for quite a spell. It doesn't really work if people want to get out after a couple of years.


Maybe this is what you mean Community-led Housing Mortgages - Ecology Building Society
But this is a small minority pursuit - and it is indeed QE which had led to house price mega inflation.
I think it was the Thatcher government which excluded housing costs from RPI - hence even if housing goes up by a factor of ten times the original cost, inflation is still measured by the cost of carrots in Lidl. 

Such is the politics of inflation and housing affordability.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 12, 2021)

That's the one. Here's an example. Sounds like it might not work out though. 









						Help save the Rising Sun Housing Co-operative in Peckham
					

The Rising Sun is an arts hub in Peckham with a significant cultural impact, and they’re fighting to keep their home after the former pub was put on the market. In response, the collective de…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				











						All in it together: co-operative aims to save a pub and call it home
					

When the landlord called time on the residents living in The Rising Sun, they decided to try to buy the building




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## edcraw (Aug 12, 2021)

editor said:


> If this board was ran on the same lines - _agree with us or you're out on your arse_ - it would be a lot less busier, interesting and representative.


Agree, but you’re not trying to get elected to run the country _yet_.


----------



## edcraw (Aug 12, 2021)

edcraw said:


> does anyone know who Jason Cobb is and why he hates the council so much?



Anyway, thanks for answering my initial question, particularly Gramsci 🙏


----------



## pave (Aug 12, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> ((((((landlords)))))


Thank you for your reply.  Sorry, I don't know what putting a word in multiple brackets means.


----------



## pave (Aug 12, 2021)

nick said:


> told you


Wasn't that bad was it? Obviously, I don't agree with most of the solutions suggested. But there wasn't any personal abuse although my politics are clearly to the right  of those of the majority of the contibutors.

Presumably, like me, most of the people on this forum have a love for Brixton. I bought my first house in Brixton in 1972 and, although I haven't lived here continuosly since, I've been back for the last 23 years and intend to end my days here.


----------



## Tron Cruise (Aug 12, 2021)

pave said:


> Thank you for your reply. I didn't take umbrage, rather I was continuing your metaphor of the firing squad. I think you would agree that you do express in this forum a general dislike of private landlords and in that context I would like to make a couple of points.
> 
> 43% of landlords, including myself, have only one property and I would expect have an amicable relationship with their tenants.
> 
> ...



Won't anybody think of the private landlords who we expect to have an amicable relationship with their tenants? Perhaps they need a support group.


----------



## pave (Aug 12, 2021)

klang said:


> why on earth am I (as a tenant) expected to pay for them?


Thank you for your reply.  I wasn't suggesting that tenants have to pay for empty periods. Rather that empty periods have to be taken into account when calculating the investment return.


----------



## RoyReed (Aug 12, 2021)

pave said:


> Thank you for your reply.  Sorry, I don't know what putting a word in multiple brackets means.


Hugs (((whatever is in the brackets)))


----------



## edcraw (Aug 12, 2021)

RoyReed said:


> Hugs (((whatever is in the brackets)))


I thought it was a reference to this: (((Echoes))): beating the far-right, two triple-brackets at a time

Glad it wasn't.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Aug 12, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> Even getting rid of standard one year lease would be an improvement, if just to break the rental agency cycle.



A big problem is that it's actually going the other way, with suggestions that social housing (including council) leases should only be for 5 years. And that social housing tenants should be grateful for that, because it's better than it would be for a private tenant.

I've lived in private rentals for the last 30 years while rents have gone stratospheric in South London, you just try not to think about the reality that at any given point in your life, you might be given 2 months notice to find a new home, and maybe a new school for your child if you can't find anywhere within travelling distance.

The feeling of insecurity is huge, the feeling that you're being ripped off is huge. (I was in one flat for 9 years - I paid a renewal fee to re-sign the lease every year* with my letting agency, and each year I breathed a sigh of relief that we were safe for the next 12 months. Then the year it actually happened, we got an 8 week notice to quit in the middle of the year & it turned out that overrode the 12 month lease anyway! - I'm actually glad I didn't understand that during the previous 9 years).

*This is no longer legal, I think.


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 12, 2021)

edcraw said:


> I mean, saying you’re going to become an enemy within of a party you’re trying to join is slightly problematic.
> 
> Why had he left in the first place that he needed to rejoin?



From the article:

"I was previously a member of the party two decades ago and rejoined because I want to campaign for the new leader and for a Labour mayor of London."
He also rejected claims of entryism adding that he was not a member of any rival party or organisation.
"'The enemy within' was just a playful use of words," he added.
"There were many of us who stood up against Thatcherism in the eighties by supporting the miners and that is what they called us, so I am actually proud to be called the enemy within."
"So I absolutely don't regret it. I think it shows a lack of understanding on his part."

It's important to understand what "the enemy within" means within leftwing/socialist circles before judging his tweet - something we should be able to expect from senior Labour Party members, but apparently can't from the current lot. Very sad.


----------



## klang (Aug 12, 2021)

pave said:


> Thank you for your reply.  I wasn't suggesting that tenants have to pay for empty periods. Rather that empty periods have to be taken into account when calculating the investment return.


yes you suggested this very thing in your '+25% for repairs, empty periods, agency fees etc' post.


----------



## klang (Aug 12, 2021)

Ms Ordinary said:


> A big problem is that it's actually going the other way, with suggestions that social housing (including council) leases should only be for 5 years. And that social housing tenants should be grateful for that, because it's better than it would be for a private tenant.
> 
> I've lived in private rentals for the last 30 years while rents have gone stratospheric in South London, you just try not to think about the reality that at any given point in your life, you might be given 2 months notice to find a new home, and maybe a new school for your child if you can't find anywhere within travelling distance.
> 
> ...


Yep. Our landlord seems ok, yet he is the stronger in an imbalanced relationship.
There are quite a few repairs to be done in our flat, yet we don't report 'minor' ones as we don't want to get too expensive for our landlord. There is always that feeling that if you are too much of a pain you are out. We'd be fucked.
Yet we are paying for their retirement.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Aug 12, 2021)

I am actually in a fairly ok situation at the moment - my daughter is grown up, I am in more secure employment, my rental situation is both more secure _and_ I am also more comfortable with the idea of it being a temporary situation. 

But actually, feeling more secure now has made me realise how badly it was affecting my mental health & my ability to plan for the future during those years. Anyway, feels a bit off-topic but it triggered a nerve.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 12, 2021)

When I was first in London I remember working on a large house. The basement flat had an retired couple in it. The property developer had bought the whole building.

They had been renting the flat for decades. Back when private renters had secure tenancies and rent controls.

The property developer us builders were working for had to buy them flat outside London to get them out. The really old private tenancy y they had was that secure. And he couldn't up the rent to push them out either. I remember talking to them.

The were retired working class couple.

So what I'm saying is instead of shooting landlords bring back rent controls and secure tenancies for private renters.

I've asked this before.

*Do any of the landlords posting here oppose going back to the old days with rent controls and secure tenancies for private renters?*

The impression I got was that the only way they could have been evicted is non payment of rent. The flat was pretty basic but they were secure in home on affordable rent.

The property developer wasn't happy as it cut down on his profits.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 12, 2021)

It was Thatcher all you landlords are indebted to.

At least this guy is clear about it:

*My personal debt to Margaret Thatcher*


> Without the revolution in the private rental sector I wouldn’t have had the opportunities to build up a property portfolio that gave me the personal and financial freedom to go off and set up Property Hawk for a start. So whether you loved, or hated her; private residential landlords do have a debt to someone who really did set them free.







__





						Margaret Thatcher loved landlords, from introducing the assured short hold tenancy she made it clear that the private rented sector needed her support.
					

Margaret Thatcher loved landlords, from introducing the assured short hold tenancy she made it clear that the private rented sector needed her support.




					www.propertyhawk.co.uk
				






> The Housing Act 1980 & its successor in 1988 introduced the Assured Shorthold Tenancy which meant that tenants & their families no longer had full security of tenure and opportunities to regulated rents. Both of these Labour Party initiatives, whilst popular with tenant voters, had condemned landlords letting out their residential property to uneconomic returns on their rental properties



This guy I can understand.

What irritates me is the whining on this thread that some posters here are saying unpleasant things about landlords and its not nice.


----------



## editor (Aug 13, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> What irritates me is the whining on this thread that some posters here are saying unpleasant things about landlords and its not nice.


It's just reflects how the Brixton forum has - sadly - shifted to the right as the area's demographics keep shifting. 

Brixton is full of shithead exploitative landlords. Fuck them.


----------



## pbsmooth (Aug 13, 2021)

mirrors the shift in much of the country really - I'm alright jack, look after number one, money over everything.


----------



## pave (Aug 14, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> When I was first in London I remember working on a large house. The basement flat had an retired couple in it. The property developer had bought the whole building.
> 
> They had been renting the flat for decades. Back when private renters had secure tenancies and rent controls.
> 
> ...


Yes I do oppose the return to rent  controls. I consider my single rented property to be part of my pension pot. Since I'm 74, I don't think it will be long before I need the funds.

I do think there is a role for the private sector to offer some more long term tenancies. That's why I have previously suggested that pension funds should put more of their assets into housing.


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 14, 2021)

Many thanks for these responses.



ricbake said:


> Original appeal very widely broadcast on the 2nd but no follow up at all.
> View attachment 283056
> 
> 
> ...





cuppa tee said:


> i checked the Missing People website and found the same as ricbake
> 
> 
> 
> ...



On the Twitter thread initiated by the Metropolitan Police, two people have claimed that this child has been found (and very shortly after the original appeal), but I cannot see any such confirmation from the police themselves and even The Voice newspaper were seeking confirmation.  







Is there any definitive confirmation that *Kermani Jhonwilon* is now safe and well?​


----------



## pbsmooth (Aug 14, 2021)

hundreds of thousands of kids go missing every year in the UK. I don't think you'll find confirmation of a return home for most of them, for all sorts of reasons.


----------



## editor (Aug 14, 2021)

The xenophobic, homophobic twats have rebranded!



And no, I won't be intimidated out of taking photos in a public space, thanks.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 15, 2021)

pave said:


> Yes I do oppose the return to rent  controls. I consider my single rented property to be part of my pension pot. Since I'm 74, I don't think it will be long before I need the funds.
> 
> I do think there is a role for the private sector to offer some more long term tenancies. That's why I have previously suggested that pension funds should put more of their assets into housing.



And you ask why people are anti landlords. 

You finally made it clear what side your on.

Thanks for making that clear.


----------



## Mr paulee (Aug 16, 2021)

Why I can never escape Brixton’s evocative contrasts #hometowns
					

Finally learning  how to ride a bike during lockdown helped Imogen Lepere experience her corner of south London afresh




					www.independent.co.uk


----------



## pave (Aug 16, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> And you ask why people are anti landlords.
> 
> You finally made it clear what side your on.
> 
> Thanks for making that clear.


I would have thought it was obvious from my first post what side I was on.

 What I have been trying to elicit is why there is such vitiol on here towards private landlords.


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Why I can never escape Brixton’s evocative contrasts #hometowns
> 
> 
> Finally learning  how to ride a bike during lockdown helped Imogen Lepere experience her corner of south London afresh
> ...


Already posted over a week ago. What's your opinion of the piece?


editor said:


> Here's some total fluff:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr paulee (Aug 16, 2021)

editor said:


> Already posted over a week ago. What's your opinion of the piece?


A whole week ago? Must  have missed it.

My opinion? A-level Lonely planet


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 16, 2021)

pave said:


> I would have thought it was obvious from my first post what side I was on.
> 
> What I have been trying to elicit is why there is such vitiol on here towards private landlords.



Because housing should be a basic human right, a universal principle of a decent society. Everyone should have access to good quality, safe, secure, comfortable housing that isn’t contingent on how much they earn or whatever. Privatising that significantly reduces the chance of that. And no matter how ‘good’ you are as a landlord, your life circumstances can change in the blink of an eye, meaning that the property(ies) you rent out you have to sell or take back, meaning tenants are forced to move and face homelessness. That’s not something I could live with, subjecting someone to that level of stress and upheaval.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 16, 2021)

Because I've paid my landlord £200,000 in rent, always on time, and I've minimised her indoor maintenance bills to almost nothing, and can still be thrown out anytime. Because the value of the flat has increased by 400 grand while I've been here. And because if she got rid of me I wouldn't find anywhere comparable to live because I would fail the financial background check which all the landlords in the gentrified areas use now.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 16, 2021)

pave said:


> I would have thought it was obvious from my first post what side I was on.
> 
> What I have been trying to elicit is why there is such vitiol on here towards private landlords.



You complained when editor posted about landlords should be shot.

I've posted several reforms to private renting. From abolishing landlords to rent controls.

You haven't shown any interest in them.

You said you opposed rent controls

You can't see that the power inbalance at present between landlord and renters in this society can end up causing vitriol

One reason ,as you as a landlord confirmed, is that the landlord class will resist any reforms which reduce the social power they have.

The vitriol is caused by the inability to bring about any reforms.

I'm at a loss to explain to you why landlord class may be subject to vitriol. Other than what I've already posted.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 16, 2021)

Article in Tribune on rent controls.









						Rent Controls Are Not a Fantasy
					

With 445,000 tenants in arrears, it's clear the landlord class is out of control. But rent controls can rein in their exploitation – and the movement backing the measure is growing.




					tribunemag.co.uk
				




City Labour Mayors like Khan and Burnham are saying that rent controls are necessary.


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> You complained when editor posted about landlords should be shot.


Just to repeat: I didn't literally mean that I wanted them killed. I'd settle for them having their roles reversed so they desperately struggle to find the rent every week while their tenants keep on pushing up the prices.


----------



## Tulster218 (Aug 16, 2021)

purenarcotic said:


> Because housing should be a basic human right, a universal principle of a decent society. Everyone should have access to good quality, safe, secure, comfortable housing that isn’t contingent on how much they earn or whatever. Privatising that significantly reduces the chance of that. And no matter how ‘good’ you are as a landlord, your life circumstances can change in the blink of an eye, meaning that the property(ies) you rent out you have to sell or take back, meaning tenants are forced to move and face homelessness. That’s not something I could live with, subjecting someone to that level of stress and upheaval.


Food's quite important. Are you anti food-retailers too? If you don't have enough money, Tesco will send you away hungry. Are they evil?

If everyone's entitled to good quality housing, then why should anyone bother paying their rent?


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 16, 2021)

Just what the thread needs, a cunting troll. Probably a sock puppet too. Ignore it.


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2021)

Tulster218 said:


> Food's quite important. Are you anti food-retailers too? If you don't have enough money, Tesco will send you away hungry. Are they evil?
> 
> If everyone's entitled to good quality housing, then why should anyone bother paying their rent?


Where has anyone suggested that people shouldn't pay rent? 
And why are you opposed to the notion that everyone should be entitled to a decent place to live?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 16, 2021)

Tulster218 said:


> Food's quite important. Are you anti food-retailers too? If you don't have enough money, Tesco will send you away hungry. Are they evil?


Yes.


Tulster218 said:


> If everyone's entitled to good quality housing, then why should anyone bother paying their rent?


Great point, love a good rent strike.


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 16, 2021)

Tulster218 said:


> Food's quite important. Are you anti food-retailers too? If you don't have enough money, Tesco will send you away hungry. Are they evil?
> 
> If everyone's entitled to good quality housing, then why should anyone bother paying their rent?



I think everyone should have universal access to good food, yes. I don’t like that people make profit from food, it should be structured in a different way.  Hope that helps.


----------



## Tulster218 (Aug 16, 2021)

editor said:


> Where has anyone suggested that people shouldn't pay rent?
> And why are you opposed to the notion that everyone should be entitled to a decent place to live?


He said "Everyone should have access to good quality, safe, secure, comfortable housing that isn’t contingent on how much they earn or whatever". 'Everyone' includes unemployed people, and people who can't afford the rent.

Everyone already is entitled to a decent place to live, if they pay for it. If they don't pay for it, then they don't get it. Do you think people should have decent housing without having to pay for it? 

It's reasonable to expect people to pay for housing. Housing isn't a right, it's something you have to pay for. Most people accept that.


----------



## Tulster218 (Aug 16, 2021)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Yes.
> 
> Great point, love a good rent strike.


Try it. Let us all know how it goes.


----------



## purenarcotic (Aug 16, 2021)

Tulster218 said:


> He said "Everyone should have access to good quality, safe, secure, comfortable housing that isn’t contingent on how much they earn or whatever". 'Everyone' includes unemployed people, and people who can't afford the rent.
> 
> Everyone already is entitled to a decent place to live, if they pay for it. If they don't pay for it, then they don't get it. Do you think people should have decent housing without having to pay for it?
> 
> It's reasonable to expect people to pay for housing. Housing isn't a right, it's something you have to pay for. Most people accept that.



I’m not a he. And actually even at the moment if you can’t afford housing, you can get benefits to pay for it. So not even our current shitshow of a system is quite as bad as your perspective. But this is pointless as I think housing is a right and you don’t, so we won’t agree and I can’t be bothered to have a pointless back and forth.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 16, 2021)

Tulster218 said:


> He said "Everyone should have access to good quality, safe, secure, comfortable housing that isn’t contingent on how much they earn or whatever". 'Everyone' includes unemployed people, and people who can't afford the rent.
> 
> Everyone already is entitled to a decent place to live, if they pay for it. If they don't pay for it, then they don't get it. Do you think people should have decent housing without having to pay for it?
> 
> It's reasonable to expect people to pay for housing. Housing isn't a right, it's something you have to pay for. Most people accept that.



Who is most people?

In other countries decent housing that Is affordable is included in human rights.

There is a case to be made that human rights should be extended beyond free speech to social rights. This would make rights more relevant to "most" people imo.









						A right to housing should be part of UK law | Geraldine Van Bueren
					

With homelessness on the increase, the UK should follow the Netherlands, Ireland, Brazil and India where a right to housing is enshrined in law




					www.theguardian.com
				




In other countries this is the case. Even if the right is not enforced enough.

In this country housing has become commodified.

As you say everyone has the choice if they can front up the money.

Making it a human right symbolically would change the debate. 

Would mean people like you and a few other posters couldn't just assume its commonsense that landlords can make money out of people and shouldn't be hindered in this commercial enterprise.


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 16, 2021)

pave said:


> I would have thought it was obvious from my first post what side I was on.
> 
> What I have been trying to elicit is why there is such vitiol on here towards private landlords.



What's wrong with being a landlord?

What's wrong with being a pimp?

What's wrong with profiting from other people's labour?

If you truly don't know, deep down, then nothing we can say will explain it for you.

I don't believe you don't already know, deep down, though.

You don't really need us mere tenants to (yet again) do the work for you so you can understand why you are despised.

Poor little (not really) confused landlord that you are. Struggling (not) so hard to see how it looks from the perspective of the precarious masses.



There is no such thing as a ‘good landlord’

"There are, broadly, two types of people in this world. Those who think landlords are price-gouging parasites, and the landlords perpetually surprised that everyone despises them."


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 16, 2021)

Tulster218 said:


> Food's quite important. Are you anti food-retailers too? If you don't have enough money, Tesco will send you away hungry. Are they evil?
> 
> If everyone's entitled to good quality housing, then why should anyone bother paying their rent?



Also you and others have tried to make out anyone criticising the present state of affairs is full of vitriol or moralistic ( evil Tescos).

Its quite possible to view society in a way that isn't in these emotional or moralistic ways. But as it is.

Its a fact that landlords make money out of renters. It is their interest to resist things like rent controls which will affect the money they might make. This in the present state of affairs is perfectly rational response.

Yet when renters or non landlords complain about this state of affairs they are regarded as being moralistic or vitriolic.

TBF this is really annoying.

In a society based around class and profit it is rational for renters to argue for less rent and more rights.


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 16, 2021)

Tulster218 said:


> Try it. Let us all know how it goes.



Historically (including very recently) rent strikes have been successful. But of course I'm sure you know that and aren't just an ignorant twat.


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 16, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Also you and others have tried to make out anyone criticising the present state of affairs is full of vitriol or moralistic ( evil Tescos).
> 
> Its quite possible to view society in a way that isn't in these emotional or moralistic ways. But as it is.
> 
> ...



You are quite right of course.

However, and speaking only for myself, I am full of vitriol towards private landlords and other such social and economic parasites. I am moral, and I do judge.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 16, 2021)

editor said:


> Just to repeat: I didn't literally mean that I wanted them killed. I'd settle for them having their roles reversed so they desperately struggle to find the rent every week while their tenants keep on pushing up the prices.



Yes I know.

I would have thought landlords who are doing alright out of the way the system works would be little less touchy.

After all with this Tory government the hard pressed buy to letters who have a flat as so called pension are safe from renters and complainers like me who never got on the proper housing ladder. 

Objectively why come on left of centre Discussion board complaining people are saying nasty things about landlords.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 16, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> What's wrong with being a landlord?
> 
> What's wrong with being a pimp?
> 
> ...



Good article.



> Landlords are able to generate wealth precisely because there is wealth inequality.



This is how the system works in a nutshell. Why the landlords posting here get so upset at this fact is annoying.


----------



## Tron Cruise (Aug 17, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Good article.
> 
> 
> 
> This is how the system works in a nutshell. Why the landlords posting here get so upset at this fact is annoying.


Because this particular one is an entitled twat who wants the world to love him and his pension pot - ‘I’m 72 you know’ etc.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 17, 2021)

Tron Cruise said:


> Because this particular one is an entitled twat who wants the world to love him and his pension pot - ‘I’m 72 you know’ etc.


I'm intrigued by this in the other direction. I am nearly 67 and my £4,000 pension pot is useless - due to low interest rates. Royal London add about £1 a year to it. If I turn it into an Annuity it would probably buy me a copy of "The Sun on Sunday" once a week.

On the other hand I do own my own house - so my outgoings are low and manageable on my state pension..

But I know two people into the property game. One has a flat in Valencia or somewhere - and lives six months here, whilst renting it out and six months there.

Another started by buying his bedsit flat on the Weir Estate from Lambeth Council under right to buy and now has a mini-empire of six flats - so he says. Only two are ex right-to-buy he reassured me.

I guess if I was not so paranoid about debt (I paid off my mortgage early) I could have become a buy to let landlord too, if I'd wanted to. This didn't attract me,  I was satisfied with the jobs I was doing and the last thing I wanted was business worries on top.

But effectively the last 20 years have funneled people who want to get a return on their savings into things like buy-to-let. When the CEO of Yorkshire Building Society states on TV he doesn't need savers, the Bank of England is supplying all his monetary requirements and savings rates are 0.1% there is a problem.

The Nationwide Building Society has a whole section of it's website devote to "How to become a landlord"
Buy to let mortgages | Nationwide

In other words don't lend us your money - borrow more to become a landlord.


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 17, 2021)

I have no "pension pot" of any kind.

I've been living on sickness and disability benefits since I was 23 years old, in 1998. I was 5 months away from qualifying as a nurse when my life (and health) fell apart.

I've done everything I can to get back to paid employment since then but it hasn't been possible for me.

Very few of my mates have any kind of pension or property.

We all work, and contribute to society in many different ways, but we either aren't earning a wage or our wages aren't enough to allow for saving.

Fuck private landlords. Just fuck em.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 17, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> I have no "pension pot" of any kind.
> 
> I've been living on sickness and disability benefits since I was 23 years old, in 1998. I was 5 months away from qualifying as a nurse when my life (and health) fell apart.
> 
> ...


Regarding the pension pot - I didn't know I had one until a couple of ears ago.
A company I'd worked for 1984-1989 had been paying a non-contributory pension for all staff apparently.
Sorry to hear of your health problems.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 17, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Good article.
> 
> 
> 
> This is how the system works in a nutshell. Why the landlords posting here get so upset at this fact is annoying.



Mr paulee why did you find this post funny?


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Mr paulee why did you find this post funny?


Because he's a trolling prick.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 17, 2021)

The argument here isn't about why people became landlords its that a landlord here doesn't like non landlords saying nasty things about landlords.

I mean I shouldn't be having this argument here.

I come to U75 to get away from this kind of shit.


----------



## Mr paulee (Aug 17, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Mr paulee why did you find this post funny?


Because i am a landlord and I am far from upset, hence why I laughed.
Ed - wind your neck in and stop being silly.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 17, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Because i am a landlord and I am far from upset, hence why I laughed.
> Ed - wind your neck in and stop being silly.



So you agree the excerpt from the the article I quoted is correct?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 17, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Because i am a landlord and I am far from upset, hence why I laughed.
> Ed - wind your neck in and stop being silly.



And while we here. A return to the security of tenure and rent controls pre Thatcher would be fine by you?


----------



## pave (Aug 17, 2021)

purenarcotic said:


> Because housing should be a basic human right, a universal principle of a decent society. Everyone should have access to good quality, safe, secure, comfortable housing that isn’t contingent on how much they earn or whatever. Privatising that significantly reduces the chance of that. And no matter how ‘good’ you are as a landlord, your life circumstances can change in the blink of an eye, meaning that the property(ies) you rent out you have to sell or take back, meaning tenants are forced to move and face homelessness. That’s not something I could live with, subjecting someone to that level of stress and upheaval.


Of course everyone is entitled to decent housing. For approximately two thirds of households this is achieved by owner-occupancy. Social housing makes up 17% of  households and  the private sector 19%. My arguement in this thread is that the vast majority of landlords, although they obviously hope to get a return on their investment, try their best to provide decent accommodation.

On your point of landlords giving notice, let me give my own experience. In the twenty years that we've owned the flat, I've never given notice to anyone. I would say that tenants have stayed on average for about two years. Most of them have been sharers and they move on because they're moving away from the area, they're buying a place or they're moving in with a partner.

I agree that there is a need to provide some tenants with more secure leases. Obviously this is partly up to the social sector, but, as I've stated elsewhere, the like of pension funds could help since there investments have to be long term.


----------



## teuchter (Aug 17, 2021)

pave said:


> On your point of landlords giving notice, let me give my own experience. In the twenty years that we've owned the flat, I've never given notice to anyone. I would say that tenants have stayed on average for about two years. Most of them have been sharers and they move on because they're moving away from the area, they're buying a place or they're moving in with a partner.


On the other hand, in my 12 years of renting in Brixton, all three houses that I lived in, we had to leave when the landlord gave notice.

One of the landlords was so-so, but was always sending people round to do bodged repairs, one was pretty good and I'm still in touch with him 15 years later, one was pretty hard to deal with because she could never quite accept that it was our home while we were paying for it, even if it was once her home and still her property so she was often interfering in stuff that was none of her business.

Each time we were kicked out (in each case a relatively stable houseshare arrangement) it caused quite a lot of stress for everyone, trying to work out if we should try and move en masse or not, and so on. In the worst case we were only given a couple of months notice (which is not a long time at all, if you have to find somewhere new whilst continuing to work full time) and in the best case we were given a lot more than that.

In the two cases where we had to go via a letting agent, they were completely useless and constantly trying to get money out of us for renewing leases and so on.

All that said, I'm not interested in shooting small time private landlords, and I don't think they are all terrible people. I'm more interested in being angry about things like right to buy, and the lack of funding for proper social housing. Private landlords are just part of a system that's been built to reward people for investing in property and which fails to give sufficient protection to tenants. I don't especially blame anyone fortunate enough to have savings, for deciding to invest them in property when state pensions are meagre and banks barely offer enough interest to cancel out inflation. If they don't do it someone else will. The only way to change things would be to change the wider system.


----------



## pave (Aug 17, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Because I've paid my landlord £200,000 in rent, always on time, and I've minimised her indoor maintenance bills to almost nothing, and can still be thrown out anytime. Because the value of the flat has increased by 400 grand while I've been here. And because if she got rid of me I wouldn't find anywhere comparable to live because I would fail the financial background check which all the landlords in the gentrified areas use now.


What can I say other than agreeing with your point? I'm not arguing that the current housing situation in the UK is perfect. The ideal would be to get more owner-occupier households. Second best would be for the social and private sectors to provide more longer term tenancies. None of this is easy to do and my argument throughout has been that there is still a need for assured shorthold tenancies and the landlords offering these should not be considered the scum of the earth.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 17, 2021)

My landlord isn't the scum of the earth but she will put her finances before my needs. If she could sell at the right price, and condemn me to a massively degraded existence which could wreck my health, I reckon she'd still do it, and she'd blame 'the system' for my woes.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 17, 2021)

pave said:


> What can I say other than agreeing with your point? I'm not arguing that the current housing situation in the UK is perfect. The ideal would be to get more owner-occupier households. Second best would be for the social and private sectors to provide more longer term tenancies. None of this is easy to do and my argument throughout has been that there is still a need for assured shorthold tenancies and the landlords offering these should not be considered the scum of the earth.



You sound like some people I've worked for. Of course they are nice considerate people who want to pay more but every time you ask its not the right time and of course they really want to pay more. They keep telling you this. 

Your argument throughout this has been to protect your own interests.

Fair enough that is how a market based capitalist society works.

ASTs are a major part of the problem for tenants.

The argument BTW isn't just about tenancies. Its about rent levels as well.

You have made clear you want neither a return to security for private renters or regulated rents as this would affect your ability to make money. Fair enough. That is a view I'm not surprised a landlord has.

Just don't expect some people to like you for it.


----------



## pave (Aug 17, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> You complained when editor posted about landlords should be shot.
> 
> I've posted several reforms to private renting. From abolishing landlords to rent controls.
> 
> ...


I didn't complain and I was well aware that the firing squad was a metaphor. My reason for replying was twofold. Firstly, the editor  made his comment on "exploitative landlords" in response to an advert for a flat to rent in Coldharbour Lane. My arguement was that the landlord was likely to get a return of around  3.4% and I didn't think that was exploitation.

Secondly, I did express my view that the vitriol thrown at private landlords was unjustified.

Do I really need to comment on your proposal to abolish landlords? Anyway I thought you said elsewhere that it would not happen - apologies if I've got that wrong.

I could argue that my tenants have power over me - I need their rent!

The inability to bring about reforms might be because the majority don't want them


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2021)

pave said:


> I didn't complain and I was well aware that the firing squad was a metaphor. My reason for replying was twofold. Firstly, the editor  made his comment on "exploitative landlords" in response to an advert for a flat to rent in Coldharbour Lane. My arguement was that the landlord was likely to get a return of around  3.4% and I didn't think that was exploitation.
> 
> Secondly, I did express my view that the vitriol thrown at private landlords was unjustified.
> 
> ...



That's utter rubbish. if you live in an area that has become popular and in-demand, you can raise the rent and kick out the existing tenants as soon as their contract is up. 

And your comment about how much the landlord in the advert is making is pure speculation, although I can guarantee that the rent for most flats in the area have gone up by a _huge amount i_n the past ten years, with exploitative landlords doing very nicely out their investment.


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 17, 2021)

pave said:


> What can I say other than agreeing with your point? I'm not arguing that the current housing situation in the UK is perfect. The ideal would be to get more owner-occupier households. Second best would be for the social and private sectors to provide more longer term tenancies. None of this is easy to do and my argument throughout has been that there is still a need for assured shorthold tenancies and the landlords offering these should not be considered the scum of the earth.



Why do you say the ideal would be to get more owner-occupier households? That seems like a terrible idea to me.

My ideal would be for most people to be council tenants with life-long tenancies (as I now have) but, unlike now, for them to be easily transferable when tenants want to downsize, upsize, or simply change location.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 17, 2021)

pave said:


> I didn't complain and I was well aware that the firing squad was a metaphor. My reason for replying was twofold. Firstly, the editor  made his comment on "exploitative landlords" in response to an advert for a flat to rent in Coldharbour Lane. My arguement was that the landlord was likely to get a return of around  3.4% and I didn't think that was exploitation.
> 
> Secondly, I did express my view that the vitriol thrown at private landlords was unjustified.
> 
> ...



I've given various suggestions about housing and landlords.

None of which included shooting landlords. Which is what you got upset about to start with. None of which would mean landlords would be out on the street either.


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 17, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> My landlord isn't the scum of the earth but she will put her finances before my needs. If she could sell at the right price, and condemn me to a massively degraded existence which could wreck my health, I reckon she'd still do it, and she'd blame 'the system' for my woes.



All landlords, however nice seeming, will put their own financial interests before the needs of their tenants. It's a defining characteristic of their class.


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 17, 2021)

pave said:


> I could argue that my tenants have power over me - I need their rent!



Fuck off. No you don't and no they don't.

And you know it. That's why you haven't really said that, even though you could have.


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 17, 2021)

pave said:


> The inability to bring about reforms might be because the majority don't want them



Yes.

The majority of MP's and lords (who just so happen to be landlords/landlord class) don't want them. The ones who make the laws.

That's true.


----------



## Ol Nick (Aug 17, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> And while we['re] here. A return to the security of tenure and rent controls pre Thatcher would be fine by you?


Personally I think those rules had their time and place, but many other countries get by with better protections for landlords (some tenants stop paying rent or damage fixtures) and for tenants (having the right to stay in your home for more than 6 months seems kind of...reasonable).

I'm familiar with the rules in Belgium which allow you choose between short- or long-term protection, but, and I say this as a confirmed Centrist Dad, there are many solutions out there that are a lot more fair to both tenants and landlords than anything we've ever had in this country.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 17, 2021)

Ol Nick said:


> Personally I think those rules had their time and place, but many other countries get by with better protections for landlords (some tenants stop paying rent or damage fixtures) and for tenants (having the right to stay in your home for more than 6 months seems kind of...reasonable).
> 
> I'm familiar with the rules in Belgium which allow you choose between short- or long-term protection, but, and I say this as a confirmed Centrist Dad, there are many solutions out there that are a lot more fair to both tenants and landlords than anything we've ever had in this country.



Im a secure Council tenant. If I stop paying rent I would be evicted. Payment of rent is necessary for any kind of tenancy. My landlord has protection from non payment of rent. It took me a year before I got secure tenancy. So don't see what that has got to do with it in practise.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Aug 17, 2021)

pave said:


> I could argue that my tenants have power over me - I need their rent!


Nobody needs a second home. Nobody needs a Buy to Let mortgage. Stop hoarding housing.


----------



## pbsmooth (Aug 17, 2021)

One of the more ridiculous and condescending aspects of this conversation is this guy saying him and his chums do their best to be great landlords, as if they got into this because they just fancied being a really good landlord. Do me a favour.


----------



## reubeness (Aug 17, 2021)

A family member is a single father, 4 children under 7, he is in temporary housing. Private landlord who lets out a run down, never repaired flat that is supposed to be 3-bedroom. It’s 3 bedrooms because there is no lounge, only a small kitchen a bathroom and that’s it. The rent is £1300+ p.m 
Nice little earner, who cares that they live, eat, study, socialise, relax in a small kitchen.
Bloody property profiteering - making money out of other people’s misery.
What a nightmare we’re all living through these days.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 17, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Yes.
> 
> The majority of MP's and lords (who just so happen to be landlords/landlord class) don't want them. The ones who make the laws.
> 
> That's true.



I remember my ex Cllr Rachel telling me several Labour Cllrs have their BTL portfolio.

These people ( they all hated Corbyn and what he stood for) are back in charge of the Labour party. So I'm not expecting much from the Labour party. Other than a bit of tinkering around.


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 17, 2021)

Your ex-councillor, or your ex who was called  Councillor Rachel?

ETA: Not that I need to know, but it isn't clear and I am nosy!


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 17, 2021)

BillRiver said:


> Your ex-councillor, or your ex who was called  Councillor Rachel?
> 
> ETA: Not that I need to know, but it isn't clear and I am nosy!



My ex Cllr.


----------



## BillRiver (Aug 17, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> My ex Cllr.



Thanks for clarifying


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 18, 2021)

reposting from the Brixton food and drinks thread......

I have just been told of the sad passing of Douglas Ankrah who lived local to Brixton.​i knew this guy as he lived close by and we used to have conversations when we met from time to time
he was a proper gentleman, very friendly and always uplifting to speak to, he mentioned to me
that he was involved in the drinks business, and that he invented the_ porn star martini_ cocktail.
but being a modest guy he did not mention that he was something of a legend in the business
and google reveals the love for him and his work.....






RIP Douglas Ankrah - inventor of the Pornstar Martini - Master of Malt Blog
The drinks world is in mourning as today we learned of the death of one of its legends, Douglas Ankrah, inventor of the Pornstar Martini.



www.masterofmalt.com







DOUGLAS ANKRAH, INVENTOR OF THE PORNSTAR MARTINI, DIES - Cocktails Distilled
Douglas Ankrah – mixologist, bar consultant and inventor of the modern classic cocktail, the pornstar martini – has died aged 51.





 cocktailsdistilled.com



*r.i.p Douglas and sincere condolences to family and friends.*


----------



## Rushy (Aug 18, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> reposting from the Brixton food and drinks thread......
> 
> I have just been told of the sad passing of Douglas Ankrah who lived local to Brixton.​i knew this guy as he lived close by and we used to have conversations when we met from time to time
> he was a proper gentleman, very friendly and always uplifting to speak to, he mentioned to me
> ...


I've never had a pornstar Martini. But I've watched rather more First Dates than I'd care to admit and that must be the most commonly ordered first drink. Respect!


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2021)

editor said:


> Lambeth comp Lambeth’s Street Design Competition offers £750 prizes for winning designs


Seems to have gone very quiet....


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 20, 2021)

...more anti vaxx junk mail thru north brixton letter boxes....



....these are from a template off the_ let London live _website of mr p Corbyn.


----------



## edcraw (Aug 20, 2021)

editor said:


> Seems to have gone very quiet....



They announced winners recently:





__





						Our Story — Urban Growth
					

Urban Growth designs, maintains and installs community and indoor gardens, public and food growing spaces. Our goal is to inform, inspire and collaborate with community groups, dining and retail sectors, housing providers and local government to make London and greener and healthier home for everyon




					urbangrowth.london


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2021)

edcraw said:


> They announced winners recently:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And this is the Somerleyton winner?!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 20, 2021)

I had an email from 81 Acts asking for ideas on the use of the space and saying consultation had been extended ? 



​
We would love to hear your views!​


​
We are consulting with the community to get your ideas on what you would like to see in Somerleyton Passage.

It would be great to hear from members of the local community both young and old.

Please send your ideas to:
exuberantforum@81actsofexuberantdefiance.com
we do not need a lot of detail at this point, so please feel free to share a few sentences on your thoughts for the space.

The deadline has been extended to *Monday 23rd August 2021.*

As always, thank you for your continued support of 81 Acts.

 

​







​
_Copyright © 2021 81 Acts of Exuberant Defiance, All rights reserved._
You are receiving this email because you opted in via our website.

*Our mailing address is:*

                   81 Acts of Exuberant Defiance                   
                     c/o 198 Contemporary Arts and Learning

                     198 Railton Road
                    London,                                         SE24 0JT                    
                     United Kingdom


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 20, 2021)

editor said:


> And this is the Somerleyton winner?!
> 
> View attachment 284431


looks like a piss take


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 21, 2021)

Went to a wonderful drum and bass night at the hoot last night. Kenny Ken, jumping jack frost, brockie. Was wild and brilliant. Such a relaxed pub, great atmos etc


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 21, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Went to a wonderful drum and bass night at the hoot last night. Kenny Ken, jumping jack frost, brockie. Was wild and brilliant. Such a relaxed pub, great atmos etc


....I’m impressed that you are up and posting about it at 9.00am 👍


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 21, 2021)

Finished at 3! Was in bed by four.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 21, 2021)

friendofdorothy said:


> looks like a piss take


There is no accounting for artistic judgement - but it is a view of the south wall of the wholesale fish mongers - next to Somerleyton Passage under the rail line.
I guess the birds are authentic and attracted by fish being transshipped.

This is real life in run down post-industrial Somerleyton Road. It may be looked on with nostalgia when the tower blocks go up.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 21, 2021)

editor said:


> And this is the Somerleyton winner?!
> 
> View attachment 284431
> 
> View attachment 284432


On a purely political/aesthetic basis I would defend this choice of winner. It's a view of a former industrial site gone to ruin - yet still surrounded by life. -albeit trees and scavenging gulls.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 21, 2021)

ash said:


> The old post office bakery is closed for refurbishment 😔



From the horses mouth......old post office bakery has reopened for business as of last monday....👍


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 21, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Went to a wonderful drum and bass night at the hoot last night. Kenny Ken, jumping jack frost, brockie. Was wild and brilliant. Such a relaxed pub, great atmos etc


I went too, fantastic night and a brilliant crowd. so many spangled conversations in the garden. I've managed an hour's sleep since


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 21, 2021)

I must add that credit where credit is due, the security at Hoots are very amicable these days


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I must add that credit where credit is due, the security at Hoots are very amicable these days


Yep. They've improved massively of late.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 21, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I went too, fantastic night and a brilliant crowd. so many spangled conversations in the garden. I've managed an hour's sleep since


It was all that I could ask for in a club night tbh. Huge quiet garden where you could chat, and then madness inside. Barley noticed the door staff and they let me go in and out to my car loads. Average age I would about 30 so fitted right in. Small dance floor, not packed and jungle legends djing! 

Great night, what it's all about!


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 21, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I went too, fantastic night and a brilliant crowd. so many spangled conversations in the garden. I've managed an hour's sleep since


Did it move on elsewhere what with the early finish?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 21, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> It was all that I could ask for in a club night tbh. Huge quiet garden where you could chat, and then madness inside. Barley noticed the door staff and they let me go in and out to my car loads. Average age I would about 30 so fitted right in. Small dance floor, not packed and jungle legends djing!
> 
> Great night, what it's all about!


Loved it. I met allsorts of characters and ages in the garden in between cooling off from the madness inside. I've gone to a few Friday nights there of late, and every time its been pumping. Ed Solo and Ray Keith rocked it a couple of weeks ago too. Half tempted to go back later where Solo Banton is holding court


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 21, 2021)

Also can not remember seeing such a happy crowd. No stern frowns anywhere or angst.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 21, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Did it move on elsewhere what with the early finish?


there were a few stragglers in St Matthews church gardens, just wish the 414 was still open for afters!


----------



## editor (Aug 21, 2021)

Brixton news 









						Disrupt Space – BlakBoxArt on display at the Department Store, Brixton, 27th-29th Aug 2021
					

From Friday 27th to Sunday 29th August 2021, Disrupt Space will show how emerging Black artists are using art and technology to reach new audiences. The event at the Department Store in Brixton see…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				













						Lambeth Council proposes dedicated electric vehicle parking bays to stop other vehicles hogging the space
					

Lambeth Council is launching a consultation over the introduction of electric vehicle parking bays in the borough.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## alex_ (Aug 21, 2021)

editor said:


> Lambeth Council proposes dedicated electric vehicle parking bays to stop other vehicles hogging the space
> 
> 
> Lambeth Council is launching a consultation over the introduction of electric vehicle parking bays in the borough.
> ...


There are 63k cars registered in Lambeth, Lambeth are proposing to build 250 electric car charging bays, not lambeths fault - but I can’t see the government managing to ban new petrol and diesel cars in 2030 at this rate. They need a couple of charging points on every street - which would be thousands just in Lambeth.

Alex


----------



## ash (Aug 21, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> From the horses mouth......old post office bakery has reopened for business as of last monday....👍


Do you work there ?


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 21, 2021)

ash said:


> Do you work there ?



No, but I know someone who does.


----------



## BigMoaner (Aug 21, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> there were a few stragglers in St Matthews church gardens, just wish the 414 was still open for afters!


Been sober raving now a few times since I've started going clubbing again, having not had a drink or drug since my last raving days in my early 20s, near 20 years ago. Few red bulls and that's it  Don't want to sound the wanker, but I actually in a way prefer it. Can't believe how deeply I lost myself in the music last night and the convos with the rqndoms I could actually connect. Sober raving, never thought ti would work but it's been fantastic. Wake up the next day clear with no sketchy memories and terrifying comedown!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 21, 2021)

CH1 said:


> On a purely political/aesthetic basis I would defend this choice of winner. It's a view of a former industrial site gone to ruin - yet still surrounded by life. -albeit trees and scavenging gulls.


Its a photo of how it looks now - tagging, rubbish and barbed wire. When I walked through there a few weeks ago someone had dumped a load of bread out for so there were loads of pigeons.


----------



## ash (Aug 21, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> No, but I know someone who does.


 Ooh hope you get a discount or freebies- I love that place


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 21, 2021)

ash said:


> Ooh hope you get a discount or freebies- I love that place



...tbh I am not a big consumer of bread or pastries, one loaf a week and the odd cheese and onion pasty or veggie sossig roll is my limit... 😚


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 25, 2021)

Trouble in Ferndale ward.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 25, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Trouble in Ferndale ward.



Shouldn't this be in the LTN thread?


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 25, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Shouldn't this be in the LTN thread?


Is it LTN specific? I don't know the background. All I know is what's in the tweet.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Shouldn't this be in the LTN thread?


It's got nothing to do with LTNs at all.


----------



## alex_ (Aug 25, 2021)

editor said:


> It's got nothing to do with LTNs at all.



Low trouble neighbourhood ?


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 25, 2021)

In the absence of comment from a Ferndale resident, it falls to the people of Coldharbour to mount an expedition. I am just going outside. I may be some time.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 25, 2021)

I live bang in the middle of that zone and haven't noticed anything untoward of late.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 25, 2021)

It might be plod just trying to shut down a squat or a demo by banning people from the area.


----------



## ricbake (Aug 25, 2021)

May be they are just expecting the TSG to turn up again in their HazMat suits to frighten the neighbourhood...


----------



## northeast (Aug 25, 2021)

I think it might be to do with some "anti social behaviour" on plato road, handfull of police just stood watching bunch of folk having bit of a street party yesterday. Had a letter about it a while ago, can't see what the problem is everyone always pretty chilled.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 25, 2021)

northeast said:


> I think it might be to do with some "anti social behaviour" on plato road, handfull of police just stood watching bunch of folk having bit of a street party yesterday. Had a letter about it a while ago, can't see what the problem is everyone always pretty chilled.


There is always a big group of people hanging around there when the weather is remotely decent. Walking past, it never feels like a hostile crowd, although i have been accused of being an undercover copper when nipping into the shop by the corner recently . I thought that despite the weed smoking it has always been 'tolerated', as it should be. Maybe if cars start turning up with big sound systems then i could imagine people living nearby might start to lose their patience.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 25, 2021)

Indeed. Plod also tweeted about this:


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 25, 2021)

CH1 said:


> There is no accounting for artistic judgement - but it is a view of the south wall of the wholesale fish mongers - next to Somerleyton Passage under the rail line.
> I guess the birds are authentic and attracted by fish being transshipped.
> 
> This is real life in run down post-industrial Somerleyton Road. It may be looked on with nostalgia when the tower blocks go up.


it used to be mostly rice back in the late 90s after they moved from rushcroft road, I wonder if it is still the same people running it.


alex_ said:


> There are 63k cars registered in Lambeth, Lambeth are proposing to build 250 electric car charging bays, not lambeths fault - but I can’t see the government managing to ban new petrol and diesel cars in 2030 at this rate. They need a couple of charging points on every street - which would be thousands just in Lambeth.
> 
> Alex


I know of a "secret" charging point on moorland road, but you would need to know it was there as it is part of lamppost.


friendofdorothy said:


> Its a photo of how it looks now - tagging, rubbish and barbed wire. When I walked through there a few weeks ago someone had dumped a load of bread out for so there were loads of pigeons.


That is a regular (daily?) occurence, and not just bread, I've seen a streetcleaner argueing with an older person who was doint this there. They also regularly shove bits of chicken in the foxhole in the fence right by the passageway entrance, I keep having to pry it out of my dogs mouth when I forget about it.


----------



## Jimbeau (Aug 25, 2021)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> That is a regular (daily?) occurence, and not just bread, I've seen a streetcleaner argueing with an older person who was doint this there.


It’s been happening for years. Someone’s dinner leftovers getting put out every evening. I cycle through there each morning and it can be really pretty grim some days. 

On the plus side, I think the stench of piss isn’t quite so bad as it used to be…


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Aug 25, 2021)

Jimbeau said:


> It’s been happening for years. Someone’s dinner leftovers getting put out every evening. I cycle through there each morning and it can be really pretty grim some days.
> 
> On the plus side, I think the stench of piss isn’t quite so bad as it used to be…


Same thing in loughborough park but at least the "whole chicken skin times loads" right by the entrance gates seem to have stopped now.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 25, 2021)

Interesting how these 'joint patrols' never seem to have the bollocks to deal with the customers of New Tings takeaway, who every lunchtime and evening treat Acre Lane like a car park whilst picking up and/or eating their food in their vehicles, whilst blatantly blocking traffic and putting pedestrians trying to cross the road at potential risk as they cannot see oncoming traffic. I wouldnt normally point fingers at a specific business but the problems have completely disappeared in the last few weeks because they have been closed, when all the other shops and food places on that parade have remained open.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 25, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Maybe if cars start turning up with big sound systems then i could imagine people living nearby might start to lose their patience.


I've seen that a couple of times on that corner. With everyone drinking. There's an offy a few doors along. That corner functions as a cheap outdoor pub. Which sounds harmless unless you live next to the noise and litter and piss. The locals have probably got a bit of a residents action group going and found out how to get the police and their councillors to focus on it. Gentrification in action.


----------



## edcraw (Aug 26, 2021)

A gun in Loughborough Junction apparently:


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 26, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Any chance of a summary?



Certainly - the matter is set out succinctly here:  


​


----------



## editor (Aug 27, 2021)

Please help out if you can! Brixton Soup Kitchen launches ‘back to school drive’ for the community, Weds 1st Sept 2021


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 27, 2021)

Where are the Extinction Rebellion London protests?
					

Extinction Rebellion kicked off two weeks of protests in London on Monday.




					www.standard.co.uk
				




Says XR will have a Crisis Rally in Brixton Market at midday this Saturday. 

Ive been covering the protests in London on the XR thread. May try to go and see this one tomorrow.


----------



## Mr paulee (Aug 28, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Where are the Extinction Rebellion London protests?
> 
> 
> Extinction Rebellion kicked off two weeks of protests in London on Monday.
> ...


will get a lot of support from the denizens of the market on a Saturday.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 28, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Certainly - the matter is set out succinctly here:
> 
> 
> ​



What's the latest with Mr Atkins? Did he really have a heart attack?


----------



## edcraw (Aug 28, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Where are the Extinction Rebellion London protests?
> 
> 
> Extinction Rebellion kicked off two weeks of protests in London on Monday.
> ...



More details of this here:


----------



## editor (Aug 28, 2021)

Windmill news Friends of Windmill Gardens announce local events for Sept 2021


----------



## edcraw (Aug 28, 2021)

XR really do bring out the nutters:


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 28, 2021)

Few shots of the XR rally outside the Brixton Rec.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 28, 2021)

A few of the banners from XR rally


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 28, 2021)




----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 28, 2021)

large numbers of anti vaxxers marching to Brixton 
southwards down Brixton Road.


----------



## BoxRoom (Aug 28, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> large numbers of anti vaxxers marching to Brixton
> southwards down Brixton Road.


We got caught up in that on the way to Vauxhall. A lot of angry pillocks shouting abuse.


----------



## edcraw (Aug 28, 2021)

BoxRoom said:


> We got caught up in that on the way to Vauxhall. A lot of angry pillocks shouting abuse.



Any idea why they’re going to Brixton?


----------



## BoxRoom (Aug 28, 2021)

Not a clue! We were too busy swearing at them to ask 👍


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 28, 2021)

edcraw said:


> Any idea why they’re going to Brixton?


No idea, round here is bit scary there are still little groups of 5-10 hanging out on the road
theyre a bit intimidating tbh...
I don’t think windrush square would accommodate the main procession, maybe they’re off to brockwell


----------



## pbsmooth (Aug 28, 2021)

god I hate shit like "dare to think" used against vaccines. yes, yes, because if you just think about it a bit longer man-in-basement you really do know better than all the scientists...

they seem to be big on Jesus. presumably Jesus was anti-vaxx. playing the drums+Jesus cards for Brixton


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 28, 2021)

crojoe said:


> god I hate shit like "dare to think" used against vaccines. yes, yes, because if you just think about it a bit longer man-in-basement you really do know better than all the scientists...
> 
> they seem to be big on Jesus. presumably Jesus was anti-vaxx. playing the drums+Jesus cards for Brixton




lots of st George crosses which I believe alludes to the semen and blood of the son of god...


----------



## BoxRoom (Aug 28, 2021)

One of them threw their pretty full beer can at me. I casually watched it sail by and laughed because now he doesn't have a drink 🙂


----------



## edcraw (Aug 28, 2021)

Is it coincidence they go to Brixton when XR are there and Piers Corbyn turned up at another XR March the other day. Are they targeting them or something?


----------



## pbsmooth (Aug 28, 2021)

Brixton has a lot of susceptible people to this sort of thing


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 28, 2021)

The 'Jesus was black' squad are outside KFC.  Question: are they worse than the anti-vaxxers? How do you rank all the varieties of fuckwit? We have so many now.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 28, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> The 'Jesus was black' squad are outside KFC.  Question: are they worse than the anti-vaxxers? How do you rank all the varieties of fuckwit? We have so many now.


Please get your religions right though.
The Black Hebrew Israelites are not and do not claim to be Christians:

Black Hebrew Israelites are, a New York-based group with a national and international presence as well, including in Newark, NJ. The leader of the group is Nathaniel Ray (aka Bishop Nathanyel Ben Israel).  The group’s mission is to spread the Black Hebrew Israelite ideology and to educate black individuals of their true place in society. They are committed to spreading the ideology globally and recruiting as many black individuals as possible. They rely heavily on social media to promote their beliefs, as well as hosting public activities such as marches and Bible readings.  They reject Christianity, Islam, and Judaism, specifically calling Jews “the bastards that funded the slave trade.” They blame Jews and other ethnicities for all social ills plaguing black individuals, and claim that acceptance of this ideology and God will free black people. Further, they assert that Jews and white people worship the devil, and white people will become their slaves in Heaven.

via Google


----------



## ash (Aug 28, 2021)

Nice people then 🙄


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 28, 2021)

edcraw said:


> Is it coincidence they go to Brixton when XR are there and Piers Corbyn turned up at another XR March the other day. Are they targeting them or something?


I think this was a big splinter group from the main central london action
and from the number of empty coaches I saw on Brixton road I guess that a lot were going somewhere south to  get bussed home, maybe I’m guilty of stereotyping but the majority did not look like London types. Never thought I’d see so many trump banners up the Brixton Road.


----------



## edcraw (Aug 28, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> I think this was a big splinter group from the main central london action
> and from the number of empty coaches I saw on Brixton road I guess that a lot were going somewhere south to  get bussed home, maybe I’m guilty of stereotyping but the majority did not look like London types. Never thought I’d see so many trump banners up the Brixton Road.



I think they’re def not London types - obvs we have some nutters but these are truly deranged and v brexity.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 28, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Please get your religions right though.
> The Black Hebrew Israelites are not and do not claim to be Christians:
> 
> Black Hebrew Israelites are, a New York-based group with a national and international presence as well, including in Newark, NJ. The leader of the group is Nathaniel Ray (aka Bishop Nathanyel Ben Israel).  The group’s mission is to spread the Black Hebrew Israelite ideology and to educate black individuals of their true place in society. They are committed to spreading the ideology globally and recruiting as many black individuals as possible. They rely heavily on social media to promote their beliefs, as well as hosting public activities such as marches and Bible readings.  They reject Christianity, Islam, and Judaism, specifically calling Jews “the bastards that funded the slave trade.” They blame Jews and other ethnicities for all social ills plaguing black individuals, and claim that acceptance of this ideology and God will free black people. Further, they assert that Jews and white people worship the devil, and white people will become their slaves in Heaven.
> ...


I didn't say they were Christians.   They have a sign saying Jesus was black.

Edit: it was this lot https://www.thejc.com/news/uk/hebre...continue-aggressive-street-preaching-1.488837


----------



## BoxRoom (Aug 28, 2021)

Some info on how it went:



I hope this refers to me and Mrs BoxRoom!:


----------



## CH1 (Aug 28, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> I didn't say they were Christians.   They have a sign saying Jesus was black.
> 
> Edit: it was this lot https://www.thejc.com/news/uk/hebre...continue-aggressive-street-preaching-1.488837


Your quote is about the same lot as mine. Just yours has nice Brixton photos of the guys, whereas mine gives their United States origins.
How are they on women priests would you say?


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 29, 2021)

I don't know or care. I think they can be safely ignored except when they abuse Jewish people. That's the bit which bothers me.  The guy who ranted at the Jewish kids on the tube the other day


----------



## CH1 (Aug 29, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> I don't know or care. I think they can be safely ignored except when they abuse Jewish people. That's the bit which bothers me.  The guy who ranted at the Jewish kids on the tube the other day


I appreciate you have only one ethnic interest as you say - but I found this intriguing document a 2001 PhD dissertation about eugenics and miscegenation in Virginia around 1924. https://scholarworks.wm.edu/cgi/viewcontent.cgi?article=3835&context=etd

Much the most startling information for me was that Marcus Garvey was in effect allied to the anti black racists, because he himself did not approve of bllack people racially mixing with whites, who he regarded as inferior.

I was aware that the Black Muslims - Nation of Islam that is - had this ideology.
Notwithstanding Bob Marley One Love etc Marcus Garvey probably pre-dates Elijah Mohammed.

Now we've got the Black Hebrew Israelites - though these guys seem rather chaoitc. I guess acting out one;s frustrations may be quite harmless - unless of course in Stamford Hill.


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 30, 2021)

....just found out there’s a business in Brixton that cleans people’s trainers for them....


----------



## Ryan2468 (Aug 31, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ....just found out there’s a business in Brixton that cleans people’s trainers for them....


Yep, it's on Railton Road. Trainer collecting and buying/selling is popular!


----------



## Mr paulee (Aug 31, 2021)

Guys at Vamp are good people


----------



## teuchter (Aug 31, 2021)

Good people don't call trainers sneakers.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 31, 2021)

I'll admit to doing a double take when I first noticed Vamp


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 31, 2021)

Ryan2468 said:


> Yep, it's on Railton Road. Trainer collecting and buying/selling is popular!



ok, I thought it was just for lazy people who cant be arsed and would pay to have it done for them ?


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 31, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Guys at Vamp are good people


Have you had your creps buffed up there ?


----------



## Mr paulee (Aug 31, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> Have you had your creps buffed up there ?


know some of the chaps that work there


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 31, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> know some of the chaps that work there



....have they got any jobs going ? it’s an area I am well experienced in...


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 31, 2021)

I suppose they do more than clean them? Trainers can be cleaned in the washing machine.


----------



## BigMoaner (Sep 1, 2021)

Few days off this week, any good club nights Imin Brixton on a Wednesday and Thursday?


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2021)

This month Lambeth Heritage Festival 2021: events for 1st-5th Sept


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> Few days off this week, any good club nights Imin Brixton on a Wednesday and Thursday?


It's not a club night but I really like the Old Dispensary on Weds nights.
Hoot is your best bet for some lively  action though.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2021)

Genuinely speechless...



> I work for Wine List, a wine education start-up.
> 
> We're hosting our first in-person event since 2020 began on September 16th at 6.30pm, and would love the event to be listed on your website.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr paulee (Sep 1, 2021)

_A Brixton Tale_, a film that could define how the world sees Brixton for years to come, goes on general release on 17 September.

Its launch screening will be at the Ritzy on Windrush Square with directors Darragh Carey and Bertrand Desrochers, writer Rupert Baynham, and lead actor Ola Orebiyi there to take part in a Q & A

The film was shot around Southwyck House – the Barrier Block – and the Moorlands estate.

The film-makers met at the London Film School and decided to produce Rupert’s graduation script.


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> _A Brixton Tale_, a film that could define how the world sees Brixton for years to come, goes on general release on 17 September.


As if a single low budget film - no matter how good it is - could "define how the world sees Brixton for years to come."









						‘A Brixton Tale’: Glasgow Review
					

South London-set story of social divides plays Slamdance and Glasgow




					www.screendaily.com


----------



## Mr paulee (Sep 1, 2021)

editor said:


> As if a single low budget film - no matter how good it is - could "define how the world sees Brixton for years to come."
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going to the prem then Ed?


----------



## editor (Sep 1, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Going to the prem then Ed?


I've already seen it thanks.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Sep 2, 2021)

Crikey, a Brixton-focused Venture Capital fund featured in the FT today


----------



## ricbake (Sep 2, 2021)

urbanspaceman said:


> Crikey, a Brixton-focused Venture Capital fund featured in the FT today








						Black Seed - We empower Black founders to build the impossible.
					

Black Seed is a community and seed fund led by Black founders, for Black founders. Rooted in Brixton, with global ambition.




					www.blackseed.ventures


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2021)

Taking place now 















						Feathers fly in Joy Crookes music promo shoot in Pope’s Road, Brixton
					

Shoppers were left sneezing as boxes of feathers were sent skyward as part of a music video shoot in Pope’s Road, Brixton today.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2021)

Any photographers want a free press pass to the Mighty Hoopla festival in Brockwell park on Saturday in exchange for covering the event for Brixton Buzz?


----------



## edcraw (Sep 2, 2021)

editor said:


> Taking place now
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Giving the flowers away afterwards to passers by was going down well.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 2, 2021)

I didn't get no flowers. I suppose I walked through the shot too soon.


----------



## editor (Sep 2, 2021)

edcraw said:


> Giving the flowers away afterwards to passers by was going down well.


The flying feathers weren't going down well with shoppers though.


----------



## blameless77 (Sep 4, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> I'll admit to doing a double take when I first noticed Vamp




Me too. Fair play to them. If they can pay their rent...


----------



## blameless77 (Sep 4, 2021)

Duck me it was just a major mission escaping from the wide awake festival, having trustingly accepted two of their tickets. Unfortunately I suffered a major shoe malfunction near to the cressingham gate staff entrance. Apparently I wouldn’t have been safe walking home barefoot across the grass to home, but instead had to be funnelled via Herne Hill. I refused and was eventually allowed to walk home via Brixton water lane, die to appealing to the Swansea-born head of security’s human side but generally what an awful experience. Our wildlife terrorised. Our park covered in litter. JCB’s and 12 foot fences! Unhappy zero hours staff who have been treated like shit since 8.30am this morning. I suppose I shouldn’t complain that they funnelled people so hard away from residential streets that it was actually really hard to get home. Is that nimby or reasonable expectations of not turning our backyard into a tourist playground ? And At least making some provisions for residents?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 4, 2021)

It wouldn't have been safe for you to walk across the park with no shoes on, as the ground would have been strewn with the usual festival detritus. You make some valid points but at least it sounds like you got a free ticket


----------



## blameless77 (Sep 4, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> It wouldn't have been safe for you to walk across the park with no shoes on, as the ground would have been strewn with the usual festival detritus. You make some valid points but at least it sounds like you got a free ticket




Yes, the festival site and surrounding streets were strewn with trash. The half of the park that was outside the enormous wall was not.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 4, 2021)

I've just got the 37 bus from Acre Lane to East Dulwich and the whole area is now clean as a whistle, a lot cleaner than usual.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 4, 2021)

Yesterday about 2.00pm when I took my rubbish out
I stumbled upon three very glamorous, well dressed twenty something women
having a lovely communal piss in our communal bin area,
while a black cab stood idling in the street waiting for them.

a guy has the job of cleaning and hosing down the space, 
is this what is known as trickle down economics ?


----------



## ska invita (Sep 4, 2021)

editor said:


> I was clearly referring to "exploitative landlords." I assume you're not one so have no idea why you've taken umbrage


i assumed pave was, what with the nonsense justifying milking it percentage figures presented - the proverbial wall still beckons!


----------



## editor (Sep 4, 2021)

£430 a week for this tiny flat, courtesy of Brixton's very own money grubbing Lexadon. 











						Check out this 2 bedroom flat for rent on Rightmove
					

2 bedroom flat for rent in 374 Coldharbour Lane, Sw9, SW9 for £1,863 pcm. Marketed by Lexadon Property Group, London




					www.rightmove.co.uk


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 4, 2021)

Aah, the Lexadon story. Is it 'jobbing builder maxes out on BTLs and builds an empire'? There's been a lot of that. Same story with the Wilsons, although they started as teachers Fergus and Judith Wilson - Wikipedia Don't read the wiki, it will ruin your day.


----------



## trabuquera (Sep 4, 2021)

What the clock?
Lambeth Town Hall has had its missing chimes replaced but is now striking the hours and quarter hours very melodiously but 10 minutes late ... so all the 'jokes' about 'Brixton time' are now officially confirmed


----------



## Rushy (Sep 4, 2021)

trabuquera said:


> What the clock?
> Lambeth Town Hall has had its missing chimes replaced but is now striking the hours and quarter hours very melodiously but 10 minutes late ... so all the 'jokes' about 'Brixton time' are now officially confirmed


Yes! That threw me at 4 pm. Or 9 past to be precise. 😂 Its been spot on for a long while hasn't it? 

The St Matthew's one used to be all over the place but has been good too for quite a bit.


----------



## hungry_squirrel (Sep 6, 2021)

editor said:


> Taking place now
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Joy Crookes! She's stunning and I like her voice.


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2021)

hungry_squirrel said:


> Joy Crookes! She's stunning and I like her voice.


Thanks for putting a name to her face! She seemed to have a very pleasant demeanour about her


----------



## editor (Sep 7, 2021)

Sure seems to have been a lot emergency service sirens going off in the last hour or so...


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2021)

Brixton news Brixton Creative Works programme gets funding from City Hall


----------



## Mr paulee (Sep 9, 2021)

U75 - what's the best co-working space locally, to work from for the next 2-3 months?


----------



## CH1 (Sep 9, 2021)

Does anyone have a concise summary of Queer goings on in Brixton regarding "Pearl's Return"?
A friend of mine in the Beehive who goes to events in the Tate Library etc said there were a load of young people "voguing" last weekend singing about Peal Alcock Queen of Brixton.

I see that there is a website devoted to this topic - but the layout is a bit confusing
BlackOut UK PEARL’S RETURN

As an ex-customer of Pearl Alcock's black gay shebeen at 103 Railton Road I would have been delighted to go along and vogue - except my Wetherspoons beer gut might have needed an ambulance - right in the LTN zone!


----------



## CH1 (Sep 9, 2021)

Regarding Pearls and Voguing there are some Vimeo promos/previews here


This stuff seems a little lacking in event info - but then I guess the target audience are in the loop.


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 9, 2021)

Has anyone seen any maps (maybe from the council) that show the local roll-out plans of all those small broadband fibre companies that seem to be digging up the streets in Tulse Hill/Brixton?
We can't currently get any of them but presumably our street (or where we may move) must be on the list as neighbouring streets have all been done.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 9, 2021)

Organised by Stop the Tower/ Save Nour


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 9, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> Has anyone seen any maps (maybe from the council) that show the local roll-out plans of all those small broadband fibre companies that seem to be digging up the streets in Tulse Hill/Brixton?
> We can't currently get any of them but presumably our street (or where we may move) must be on the list as neighbouring streets have all been done.



G network are doing all Lambeth according to map on website. They have done some work on my area. I get letters from them asking to express an interest.









						G.Network | 100% Full Fibre Broadband | Prices from £22pm
					

Get full fibre broadband with G.Network. With us, you will get 100mbps all the way to 10gbs with our ultrafast, reliable broadband. Find your fibre speed now!




					www.g.network


----------



## alex_ (Sep 9, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> Has anyone seen any maps (maybe from the council) that show the local roll-out plans of all those small broadband fibre companies that seem to be digging up the streets in Tulse Hill/Brixton?
> We can't currently get any of them but presumably our street (or where we may move) must be on the list as neighbouring streets have all been done.



I don’t think there are any maps - I know g.network did loads of streets behind Brixton prison, and community fibre are doing Leander area.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 9, 2021)

Took some pictures yesterday in Somerleyton Road. The way things save going it stands a good chance of getting on "Abandonned Engineering" before Lambeth build any homes there - affordable or unaffordable.

I had been troubled by the sudden appearance of a new hi-tec communications mast. This mast and the power units/cabinets beneath have appeared in the last couple of weeks. Obviously the first thing that went through my mind was Piers Corbyn's, 5G paranoia - thank God I am screened off from the rays by the Barrier Block.

On further contemplation BusLanes do you think this tower could be to do with cabling up the high speed cable network? Or is it pure 5G? I assume the lack of concern from Moorlands residents means they are more hopeful of downoading Hollywood schlock horror films in 2 seconds flat, than being fried in their beds by Piers Corbyn's Gamma Rays.  

What interested me was the incredibly meaty cabinets on the ground at the base of the installation.
Could be lithium batteries so communication is not cut in event of a power failure?

Then again this could be a Thames Water co-production. 5G Smart Meters - which also use Lithium batteries to protect against power failure I understand - and bonus Hollywood Schlock from Netflix etc - all in a trice.

5G coming up


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 9, 2021)

Thanks all. So probably just a wait and see then.  I think G.Networks/Community Fibre are nearly at my current street, so if we end up staying we could switch. We have had the latter's letters at least.

CH1 - I have not seen that kind of tower before but having spoken to someone who might know, she said that Thames Water would be highly reluctant to put comms equipment on the street, as that would require getting rights/paying someone and because they have facilities everywhere, they can usually find a way to jam those things in. 

I actually heard today that a lot of such equipment that uses the cell networks that has been around for a while will be at risk now as countries are starting to turn off 3G networks. Vodafone UK apparently will switch it off next yar.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 9, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> U75 - what's the best co-working space locally, to work from for the next 2-3 months?



funnily enough I was gonna post this before I saw your question
but my interest was in the strange medieval branding.......

Brixton Castle.....








						Brixton Castle  |  A Castle Co-Working Space
					

Hunting for a coworking space in Brixton? Reduce your commute with Brixton Castle, a new space purpose-built for productivity. Super-fast broadband. Kitchen. Printing. Lockers. Meeting rooms. All-in monthly fee. Book a tour today.




					castlecoworking.com


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> funnily enough I was gonna post this before I saw your question
> but my interest was in the strange medieval branding.......
> 
> Brixton Castle.....
> ...


We've got a castle now?!


----------



## Mr paulee (Sep 9, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> funnily enough I was gonna post this before I saw your question
> but my interest was in the strange medieval branding.......
> 
> Brixton Castle.....
> ...


Thank you.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Sep 9, 2021)

BoxRoom said:


> Some info on how it went:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fave bit from that thread so far:
"Most of the banter as they continue on the march involves protesters accusing other protesters of being actors and shills and stooges and frauds."
And also piers corbyn having to keep his distance from the march since bribegate.


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2021)

By Christ, the sound at the Albert is horrendous. And that's a shame because the music is good


----------



## CH1 (Sep 10, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> CH1 - I have not seen that kind of tower before but having spoken to someone who might know, she said that Thames Water would be highly reluctant to put comms equipment on the street, as that would require getting rights/paying someone and because they have facilities everywhere, they can usually find a way to jam those things in.
> 
> I actually heard today that a lot of such equipment that uses the cell networks that has been around for a while will be at risk now as countries are starting to turn off 3G networks. Vodafone UK apparently will switch it off next yar.


I'm pretty sure intuitively this new tower is a 5G tower.
I guess it might be possible to trace ownership through Lsmbeth's planning website,
There is a weird system currently whereby telecoms applications have to be approved by default - but also have to be applied for.

Why I wonder couldn't they have put it on top of a building - such as the London Transport utility buildings serving the Victoria Line sidings -next to the site on the pavement?
Maybe the tower is too heavy???


----------



## ricbake (Sep 10, 2021)

There are a huge number of these stand alone masts being put up. They are predominantly for 5G which has shorter range because of the higher frequencies so need to be closer together than 3G +4G antennae.
The telecoms Companies can roll them out really easily as stand alone. It's now much harder to object to planning under 'New Code' regulations. Less hassle to find a bit of public realm to put them on rather than deal with a commercial landlord.

There will be one on every 4th street corner soon...
The antennae give out less radiation than your average flat screen TV so there is no risk!


----------



## edcraw (Sep 11, 2021)

Orchestra on Brixton Hill just now went down well with passer-bys! 😃


----------



## nick (Sep 11, 2021)

ricbake said:


> There will be one on every 4th street corner soon...
> The antennae give out less radiation than your average flat screen TV so there is no risk!


But is it not proven that flat screen tellys are used by Big Gates to beam Covid directly into your brain?

I'm sure I read that somewhere on Facebook


----------



## CH1 (Sep 12, 2021)

ricbake said:


> There are a huge number of these stand alone masts being put up. They are predominantly for 5G which has shorter range because of the higher frequencies so need to be closer together than 3G +4G antennae.
> The telecoms Companies can roll them out really easily as stand alone. It's now much harder to object to planning under 'New Code' regulations. Less hassle to find a bit of public realm to put them on rather than deal with a commercial landlord.
> 
> There will be one on every 4th street corner soon...
> The antennae give out less radiation than your average flat screen TV so there is no risk!


I thought flat screens gave out ZERO radiation - as opposed to CRT screens which produced x-rays?


----------



## CH1 (Sep 12, 2021)

nick said:


> But is it not proven that flat screen tellys are used by Big Gates to beam Covid directly into your brain?
> 
> I'm sure I read that somewhere on Facebook


Its Facebook, Youtube etc that spread these memes.
Blame Richard Dawkins - at least for inventing memes.


----------



## nick (Sep 12, 2021)

CH1 said:


> I thought flat screens gave out ZERO radiation - as opposed to CRT screens which produced x-rays?


It's Sigma rays mate. It's all true. 
Do your own research - Google it - the lizards are controlling your mind


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 12, 2021)

Windrush square filling up with trucks. The concrete blocks are being removed.


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 13, 2021)

Condolences to those affected by the fatal shooting yesterday evening in Ferrey Mews on Angell Town Estate.

_Anyone_ who either witnessed the incident or who has information about what took place should call 101 or tweet @MetCC, giving the reference 7163/12SEP.

Information can also be provided to Crimestoppers, anonymously, on 0800 555 111.


----------



## editor (Sep 13, 2021)

Last night at the Ritzy 













In photos: Pure Vinyl’s Punky Reggae Party – Tribute to Poly Styrene at Upstairs at the Ritzy


----------



## urbanspaceman (Sep 13, 2021)

Layla Andrews, resident artist at Brixton nVillage, tells the Evening Standard her favourite things about Brixton


----------



## pbsmooth (Sep 13, 2021)

brixton "Average house price: £910,723" from that article. scary to see it in writing!


----------



## theboris (Sep 13, 2021)

Well-known Brixtonian and Alabama 3 alumnus Be Atwell, is on C4's Come Dine With Me this week. Tomorrow (Tue) is his featured episode where he is doing the cooking. The man himself will be joining me - and others, I hope - for a viewing party at the Albert - as long as I can persuade the staff to put it on the big screen - programme starts at 5.30pm


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 14, 2021)

theboris said:


> Well-known Brixtonian and Alabama 3 alumnus Be Atwell, is on C4's Come Dine With Me this week. Tomorrow (Tue) is his featured episode where he is doing the cooking. The man himself will be joining me - and others, I hope - for a viewing party at the Albert - as long as I can persuade the staff to put it on the big screen - programme starts at 5.30pm


Tuned in ( but not in Thee Albert )

e2a lol  I know that blonde lass


----------



## CH1 (Sep 14, 2021)

I was in correspondence with SLAM this morning re Lambeth Hospital redevelopment - suggesting it was really all about cashing in on property assets.

I happened to look up Irene House - that haven of ATOS and home of the "Work Capability Assessment".
Struck fear into the hearts of many on here, yet what do I find:

Work underway at Irene House | ARJ Construction

They're turning Irene House into luxury flats.
Have they found a new location to terrorise disabled benefit claimants?


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 14, 2021)

They have this in Sancroft Rd Kennington. It's a so-called PIP Consultation Centre. There are loads of them - search Google Maps.









						Google Maps
					

Find local businesses, view maps and get driving directions in Google Maps.




					goo.gl


----------



## CH1 (Sep 14, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> They have this in Sancroft Rd Kennington. It's a so-called PIP Consultation Centre. There are loads of them - search Google Maps.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice to know. 
Irene House was pretty dramatic - almost as many security staff as assessors or whatever they might be called.
The ethos struck me a prison like - excerpt on one occasion I went there the woman booking in clients was painting her nails bright scarlet in the manner of Irma la Douce.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 14, 2021)

I think one of the differences about Sancroft Rd is that they watch you when you're outside. I got the impression that the security person was participating in the assessment, peeping at you through the window and making judgements about your manner and your mood when you sign in. Hard to be sure...but something to bear in mind. It would be consistent with all the questions about 'how did you get here', which are all traps.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 15, 2021)

Where's the fire? It's quite smokey and misty outside. And my air purifier has been getting very active. 

Maybe I just need to clean my glasses.


----------



## editor (Sep 19, 2021)

Photos from yesterday's rally






























						In photos: crowds come out for Community Rally in Windrush Square, Brixton, Sat 18th Sept 2021
					

Yesterday, the community came out in force to fight against the growing influence of  rich developers over the future of the area. Here’s some photos by the event:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Sep 19, 2021)

editor said:


> Photos from yesterday's rally
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see from one of the photos that Acorn were there.
They made an intervention on Coldharbour Lane around 2014.
What are they up to now?


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Sep 19, 2021)

Rumour from a (recent ish) regular that the Albert was closed on Saturday night, & change of management under way.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 19, 2021)

I didn't think there was anything wrong with the management but do wonder where all the punters went. Maybe it being closed for periods between lockdowns, when they were permitted to be open in some shape or another, meant people forgot about the place somewhat.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 19, 2021)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Rumour from a (recent ish) regular that the Albert was closed on Saturday night, & change of management under way.


Details over here Brixton food & drink news: new restaurants, bars, pop ups, cafes and more


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Sep 19, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Details over here Brixton food & drink news: new restaurants, bars, pop ups, cafes and more



Thank you! Stuff on the other thread is more or less what I'd heard.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 19, 2021)

CH1 said:


> I see from one of the photos that Acorn were there.
> They made an intervention on Coldharbour Lane around 2014.
> What are they up to now?



They have set up section in Lambeth. Basically set up to give landlords a hard time. There was group from Dorchester Court at the rally.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 19, 2021)

editor said:


> Photos from yesterday's rally
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It was a well spent afternoon.

Organised by Stop the Tower/  Save Hondo bringing together various local groups from those who oppose Council estate so called regeneration to Black Anarchist group.

So a wide range of people.

Stop the Tower/ Save Nour are Imo trying to broaden out to look at the wider issue of Brixton / Lambeth and who its being developed for. Which is good. Its doing what the Reclaim Brixton few years back started to do but kind of stalled.

As poster for rally says Another Brixton is possible.

On that note reminded me of this book. 

I've read half of book about the Preston Council experiment









						Paint Your Town Red - Repeater Books
					

Paint Your Town Red tells the story of the Preston model, and how one city in England decided to level up without waiting for Whitehall.




					repeaterbooks.com
				




There is another way of doing things that is not the New Lambeth Labour way. Finding way to work with communities even in these difficult economic times.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 20, 2021)

Vincent 'Rat' Atkins has just parked his 2020 black BMW X1 in Rushcroft Road and ambled in the direction of CHL. Not exactly hiding, is he? I suppose he has too many violent friends to worry about multiple accusations of raping minors Brixton news, rumours and general chat

Edit: more accusations have been made recently


----------



## edcraw (Sep 21, 2021)

Anyone know anymore about this or the group Don’t Divide Us?









						Sign the Petition
					

Stop Lambeth council imposing divisive racial politics on council tenants!




					www.change.org


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 21, 2021)

That mural will never happen.

The leaflet about it (delivered to the Hurst street estate) was clear that they don’t have permission, they don’t have the funds and they were just gauging opinion. 

It’d cost an absolute fortune and I can’t see them raising the money even if it did get approved.


----------



## edcraw (Sep 21, 2021)

snowy_again said:


> That mural will never happen.
> 
> The leaflet about it (delivered to the Hurst street estate) was clear that they don’t have permission, they don’t have the funds and they were just gauging opinion.
> 
> It’d cost an absolute fortune and I can’t see them raising the money even if it did get approved.


So not anything to do with the council?

Cllr Tim Briggs is tweeting in presumably as part of his anti-woke agenda  🙄


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 21, 2021)

That mural will never happen (it’s part of the 81 Acts if Exuberance uprising project)

The leaflet about it (delivered to the Hurst street estate) was clear that they don’t have permission, they don’t have the funds and they were just gauging So not anything to do with the council?


edcraw said:


> Cllr Tim Briggs is tweeting in presumably as part of his anti-woke agenda  🙄



No, not in any way as far as I can see. Looks like right wing culture war created bollocks from that Tory councillor.

The people behind ‘don’t divide us’ are GB news presenters and Toby Young which says is it all - nothing from the local community.

I’ll post up the original consultation flyer when I have the time.


----------



## edcraw (Sep 21, 2021)

snowy_again said:


> No, not in any way as far as I can see. Looks like right wing culture war created bollocks from that Tory councillor.
> 
> The people behind ‘don’t divide us’ are GB news presenters and Toby Young which says is it all - nothing from the local community.


OneLambeth cheerily retweeting this as well.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2021)

edcraw said:


> Anyone know anymore about this or the group Don’t Divide Us?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





> *We are a wide-range of people who are taking a stand against the divisive obsession with people’s racial identity. We refuse to be divided—by racists or culture warriors—who refuse to see us as individuals beyond our skin colour. We are liberal anti-racists who reject the proposition that the UK is inherently racist in 2020, with racial prejudice embedded into our institutions.*



Hmmm...


----------



## CH1 (Sep 21, 2021)

edcraw said:


> OneLambeth cheerily retweeting this as well.


I expect it's gonna be on GB News - but since GB News can't afford to have an iPlayer nobody will ever know!
Tip - just before midnight the nauseating Dan Wooton names his Union Jackass. Sound like a candidate here - the proposed mural, not the petition that is.


----------



## liquidindian (Sep 21, 2021)

Maybe that will double the number of signatures.


----------



## snowy_again (Sep 22, 2021)

snowy_again said:


> That mural will never happen.
> 
> The leaflet about it (delivered to the Hurst street estate) was clear that they don’t have permission, they don’t have the funds and they were just gauging opinion.
> 
> It’d cost an absolute fortune and I can’t see them raising the money even if it did get approved.


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2021)

Please sign this petition - these people do a good job feeding the poor on my estate Petition launched to save Brixton’s Southwyck Pantry community food hub


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 22, 2021)

editor said:


> Please sign this petition - these people do a good job feeding the poor on my estate Petition launched to save Brixton’s Southwyck Pantry community food hub


Signed. Takes a minute.


----------



## brixtonscot (Sep 24, 2021)

Local gallery San Mei ( at old Loughborough Hotel , corner with Evandale Rd ) looking for submissions for current local history exhibition -








						San Mei Gallery — Yesterday Together Tomorrow: Public and Personal Archives from Brixton
					






					www.sanmeigallery.co.uk


----------



## twistedAM (Sep 24, 2021)

Peng An on Brixton Hill is reopening on 5th October with 20% off for the for the first two weeks. My diet is going to be very Chinese!


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 24, 2021)

Something's being filmed in Electric Lane. I swear that one of the crew is a local personage with large hair. I bicycled through the shot to lend authenticity. (You can't have a London street scene without a cyclist, there's a law about it.) I look forward to a credit to get my IMDB listing off the ground.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 24, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> a l ?



....forget that....I misread your post.


----------



## editor (Sep 24, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Something's being filmed in Electric Lane. I swear that one of the crew is a local personage with large hair. I bicycled through the shot to lend authenticity. (You can't have a London street scene without a cyclist, there's a law about it.) I look forward to a credit to get my IMDB listing off the ground.


It was about the Jimmy Rogers mural.


----------



## theboris (Sep 25, 2021)

Scoop! New building on the site of Olive Morris House to be named after Darcus Howe


----------



## Rushy (Sep 25, 2021)

Anyone recognise this logo?


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 25, 2021)

The Tulse Hill Esso is out of unleaded which may explain why there's only a small queue on the road.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2021)

theboris said:


> Scoop! New building on the site of Olive Morris House to be named after Darcus Howe


He's the fucker who wanted to blow up my block.


----------



## editor (Sep 25, 2021)

Rushy said:


> Anyone recognise this logo?
> 
> View attachment 290106


Any context to this request?


----------



## Ms T (Sep 25, 2021)

editor said:


> He's the fucker who wanted to blow up my block.



He’s a divisive figure in Brixton for sure! Used to live two doors down from us, so I’ve heard some stories.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 25, 2021)

theboris said:


> Scoop! New building on the site of Olive Morris House to be named after Darcus Howe



I wonder why not Olive Morris. There is a talk about her during this year's Black History Month









						How Olive Morris Fought for Black Women’s Rights in Britain
					

Overlooked No More: How Olive Morris Fought for Black Women's Rights in Britain. In the 27 years, she was alive, Morris raised awareness of inequalities




					www.blackhistorymonth.org.uk


----------



## Rushy (Sep 25, 2021)

editor said:


> Any context to this request?


Official looking bloke on my drive painting my wall, which is not highway facing. Messily covering up graffiti using black spray paint on a not black wall. Guessing firm is a council sub contractor. Hoping someone recognises the logo?


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 25, 2021)

editor said:


> Please sign this petition - these people do a good job feeding the poor on my estate Petition launched to save Brixton’s Southwyck Pantry community food hub



Signed. 

I worked as volunteer for them at the Brixton Rec food Bank during first lock down. 

They are one of the better voluntary organisations in Lambeth. 

Notice the Council have allowed them to put the E petition on the Lambeth website. Which they don't do for everyone.


----------



## sparkybird (Sep 26, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> I wonder why not Olive Morris. There is a talk about her during this year's Black History Month
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As I understand it, her family didn't want her name to be associated with private sale flats. Which makes sense.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Sep 27, 2021)

sparkybird said:


> As I understand it, her family didn't want her name to be associated with private sale flats. Which makes sense.


Lambeth would have some cheek to use her name as a brand after some of their recent housing decisions.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 27, 2021)

theboris said:


> Scoop! New building on the site of Olive Morris House to be named after Darcus Howe


Presumably Darcus Howe Court will be the social housing part.

They should consider having a bar at ground floor in honour of this great man and his peculiar brand of combative drink-fuelled intellectual soliloquy. There are definitely not enough bars on that part of Brixton Hill - especially ones selling Imperial Russian Stout 10% abv.


----------



## Tron Cruise (Sep 27, 2021)

All Properties for sale
					

Browse a list of Properties for sale




					www.unmodlondon.co.uk


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 27, 2021)

...upcoming at the Barbican 
an evening dedicated to local legend
’Sam the Wheels’.....








						Sam the Wheels, Witness and Filmmaker (12A*) | Barbican
					

A special evening celebrating the work of archivist and filmmaker Clovis Salmon, aka Sam ‘The Wheels‘.




					www.barbican.org.uk


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 27, 2021)

Sam's house is hard to miss.

Google Maps

Seems like a strange thing to do. And a sad fate for lots of bikes to rust away to nothing. What a waste. Despite my misgivings, his reputation persuaded me to ask him to remove the bottom bracket from my frame. He couldn't do it.


----------



## Not a Vet (Sep 27, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Sam's house is hard to miss.
> 
> Google Maps
> 
> Seems like a strange thing to do. And a sad fate for lots of bikes to rust away to nothing. What a waste. Despite my misgivings, his reputation persuaded me to ask him to remove the bottom bracket from my frame. He couldn't do it.


I’m one of his neighbours and he’s definitely one of the old school characters still left in Brixton. His frontage is a mess, his bicycle repair skills are questionable, he leaves metal crap all over the road and his clutch control means you can hear him coming or going from quite a distance but what a man. Hope he stays forever


----------



## editor (Sep 29, 2021)

Here's how it looked on Coldharbour Lane at 4am Sunday morning.


----------



## theboris (Sep 29, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> I wonder why not Olive Morris. There is a talk about her during this year's Black History Month
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suspect even Lambeth Council realise that naming a block of mainly private housing after Olive Morris would deservedly invite ridicule.


----------



## editor (Sep 30, 2021)

Sad to learn that to learn that the art supply shop above Kingsland chemist in Brixton Road is closing down.


----------



## ash (Oct 3, 2021)

They were filming something very 70's on Ferndale when we walked past (on Friday). If you zoom in you can see old school coppers, black meria and lots of big hair and sideburns


----------



## urbanspaceman (Oct 3, 2021)

*24 out of 37* lamps on Windrush Square are not working.

I got so annoyed about this, that I sent this message to Fixmystreet, local councillors, Helen HayesMP and Brixton Buzz and Blog. If yo would like to boost the signal, then the relevant  addresses are below

_"Councillors_
_
For many months/years now, there have been broken lights on Windrush Square. They are never repaired, and as time goes on, more bulbs fail. At the moment, of the 37 bulbs installed on the tall lighting poles and mid-height reflectors, 24 are not functioning. That's right: two-thirds of the lighting isn't working.

It's rather striking that, with all the risks facing women out at night, Lambeth Council is so negligent about public safety. Do you want to check ? Then look out of the windows of the Town Hall, at this the heart of your Ward, which lies just across the road – but you could have done that any time over the past couple of years. Is there some insurmountable problem that stops Lambeth carrying out the most basic of tasks, that is keeping the lights on ?

I have filed a report on Fixmysteet, and I am copying this message to Helen Hayes MP, local blogs Brixton Buzz and Brixton Blog, and local social media Urban 75 and Nextdoor._

_Regards"_

www.fixmystreet.com

danyanwu@lambeth.gov.uk 
enye@lambeth.gov.uk 
sohara@lambeth.gov.uk 
helen.hayes.mp@parliament.uk


----------



## teuchter (Oct 3, 2021)

And that's not including any of the lighting built into the paving...


----------



## ash (Oct 4, 2021)

We went to Franzino trattoria on coldharbour lane on Friday.  The staff were so dismissive and unwelcoming (despite the fact it was empty) we decided not to stay. 
We went to Okan in the market instead and had fab friendly service and fantastic food.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 4, 2021)

theboris said:


> I suspect even Lambeth Council realise that naming a block of mainly private housing after Olive Morris would deservedly invite ridicule.



No more or less than naming it after Darcus Howe.


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 4, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ...upcoming at the Barbican
> an evening dedicated to local legend
> ’Sam the Wheels’.....
> 
> ...



He is featured in the national press today:

_"From the tumult of the uprisings to everyday scenes, Clovis Salmon’s jerky camera captured Black British life. As his work hits the big screen, we meet the 94-year-old known as Sam the Wheels ..."_

‘I went wherever there was fighting’: how Sam the Wheels filmed Brixton ablaze


​


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 4, 2021)

teuchter said:


> And that's not including any of the lighting built into the paving...



I remember that now you mention it 

A problem with these publicly funded projects is that they look ok when first finished. The lighting your talking about did make a big difference to feel of Square at night.

What isn't thought out properly is ongoing maintenance.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 5, 2021)

It's especially pathetic when they can't even manage to maintain Brixton's main, most visible public space and one that as urbanspaceman points out, is literally outside the door of Lambeth's offices.


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 5, 2021)

A group of dealers has moved into the dark space in front of the cultural archives. It's pitch black there...I wonder if the dealers have broken the lights? Lots of users in the doorways of people's flats in Rushcroft Road and on the Cherry Groce memorial and...well everywhere really. Sometimes there's so much strong weed being smoked that I wonder if I'd fail a drugs test. I really, really hate the stink these days. I am trying to cultivate a reputation for hostility so that I get left alone. I used to be nice, but I've had enough. Adding up the nasty things that have happened in the last 8 or 9 years in central Brixton is a bit depressing. Robbed twice, assaulted three times (all very minor, but upsetting), run over once, threatened countless times.  At least nobody's pulled a knife on me. I'm sure my experiences would have been a thousand times worse if I was a teenager or a woman in her twenties. Grumpy old white men have it easy. It's a good thing nobody has hurt the cat...I'd probably do something regrettable.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 5, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> _A Brixton Tale_, a film that could define how the world sees Brixton for years to come, goes on general release on 17 September.
> 
> Its launch screening will be at the Ritzy on Windrush Square with directors Darragh Carey and Bertrand Desrochers, writer Rupert Baynham, and lead actor Ola Orebiyi there to take part in a Q & A
> 
> ...


I saw it not long ago.

Thought the acting and production was good but the plot was a little disappointing.  
Kinda slammed two plots together  and  both were somewhat chliched.
which is a shame as I think the rest was good.


----------



## Mr paulee (Oct 5, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> A group of dealers has moved into the dark space in front of the cultural archives. It's pitch black there...I wonder if the dealers have broken the lights? Lots of users in the doorways of people's flats in Rushcroft Road and on the Cherry Groce memorial and...well everywhere really. Sometimes there's so much strong weed being smoked that I wonder if I'd fail a drugs test. I really, really hate the stink these days. I am trying to cultivate a reputation for hostility so that I get left alone. I used to be nice, but I've had enough. Adding up the nasty things that have happened in the last 8 or 9 years in central Brixton is a bit depressing. Robbed twice, assaulted three times (all very minor, but upsetting), run over once, threatened countless times.  At least nobody's pulled a knife on me. I'm sure my experiences would have been a thousand times worse if I was a teenager or a woman in her twenties. Grumpy old white men have it easy. It's a good thing nobody has hurt the cat...I'd probably do something regrettable.


That whole area in front of the archives is pretty depressing. As is the small park at back of St mathews church which seems to be the place where you can leave the whatever drug shit around you fucking want.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 5, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> That whole area in front of the archives is pretty depressing. As is the small park at back of St mathews church which seems to be the place where you can leave the whatever drug shit around you fucking want.


That area is fucking horrible at the moment. Had to stop taking my son to the swings and slide there. Lots of smoking heroin, from one conversation I've had. Also on the doorsteps of the surrounding houses. I don't remember it being so prevalent and blatant since the early noughties. Thankfully less (hardly any) syringes.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 5, 2021)

Sometimes i get the train out to West Dulwich or Penge East from Brixton Station, and every time without fail on the stairs going up to the platform there is couple of wrong un's smoking stuff from a pipe or tin foil, brazen as you like in full view of anyone who wants to do something as simple as use a train station. Often they'll also be an unconscious person slumped at the halfway mark, to step over. 

I fully understand people have their problems with addictive drugs in London, and Brixton is not exactly the garden of Eden (however much Hondo etc might try and make rich people think so), but you'd hope the folk with these problems might be able to find somewhere just a little more discreet to get their fix? The station is actually staffed with a guy in the ticket office at the top of the same set of stairs, i guess he doesnt want to get involved.


----------



## Mr paulee (Oct 5, 2021)

Brixton’s Barrier Block: ‘When it went up everyone hated it’
					

Fifty years on, architect Magda Borowiecka explains why she had limited scope in designing Southwyck House




					www.theguardian.com
				




Guardian today


----------



## DaphneM (Oct 5, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> No more or less than naming it after Darcus Howe.


You could call it Darcus Howse though?


----------



## BusLanes (Oct 5, 2021)

I have felt it slightly less safe in that area of late but haven't seen the drug taking - not that I spend much time nearby at present. Smelt a lot of weed the other day but that feels more normal?


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 5, 2021)

DaphneM said:


> You could call it Darcus Howse though?



Just a big joke to you.

Darcus Howe like a lot of people was a flawed character.

He however did a lot to stand up to racism in this country over his lifetime.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 6, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Sometimes i get the train out to West Dulwich or Penge East from Brixton Station, and every time without fail on the stairs going up to the platform there is couple of wrong un's smoking stuff from a pipe or tin foil, brazen as you like in full view of anyone who wants to do something as simple as use a train station. Often they'll also be an unconscious person slumped at the halfway mark, to step over.
> 
> I fully understand people have their problems with addictive drugs in London, and Brixton is not exactly the garden of Eden (however much Hondo etc might try and make rich people think so), but you'd hope the folk with these problems might be able to find somewhere just a little more discreet to get their fix? The station is actually staffed with a guy in the ticket office at the top of the same set of stairs, i guess he doesnt want to get involved.


I wrote to Kate Hoey about this issue around 1996.
She took a year to reply, and when she did she referred me to a named SE trains regional manager based at Streatham Hill.
Kicking the can up the hill?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 6, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> I have felt it slightly less safe in that area of late but haven't seen the drug taking - not that I spend much time nearby at present. Smelt a lot of weed the other day but that feels more normal?


Back in the 1990s it was awful. There was a serious risk of crack poisoning if you came back from the Proms late at night via the Victoria/Southern Region.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2021)

There's been a stabbing in Reliance Arcade


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 6, 2021)

editor said:


> They were supposed to open in 2016
> 
> 
> 
> ...



According to this it's finally happening. Again. But it doesn't say when 'Gentrification complete': Londoners divided over exclusive club in Brixton The story was based on this tweet, which also doesn't say when.


----------



## editor (Oct 6, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> According to this it's finally happening. Again. But it doesn't say when 'Gentrification complete': Londoners divided over exclusive club in Brixton The story was based on this tweet, which also doesn't say when.



So fucking depressing. That's two exclusive, members-only bars within 200m of each other.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 6, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> According to this it's finally happening. Again. But it doesn't say when 'Gentrification complete': Londoners divided over exclusive club in Brixton The story was based on this tweet, which also doesn't say when.




the tweet could be based on an old discussion from this forum for all we know...


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 6, 2021)

editor said:


> So fucking depressing. That's two exclusive, members-only bars within 200m of each other.


I heard a rumour that The Albert has been sold and is reopening as the Groucho Southside.


----------



## Mr paulee (Oct 6, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> I heard a rumour that The Albert has been sold and is reopening as the Groucho Southside.


Albert needs gutting and re-opening.
Thoroughly depressing experience


----------



## DaphneM (Oct 7, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Albert needs gutting and re-opening.
> Thoroughly depressing experience


Nuke it from orbit, only way to be sure


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 7, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Albert needs gutting and re-opening.
> Thoroughly depressing experience


I don't see what's wrong with it, it lacks atmosphere often due to not many people in the pub, but i think that is slowly improving. It probably didnt help that it opened and closed so erratically during Covid, at one point lasting about a week before closing again before Christmas. There is lots of competition for places to drink in Brixton, and the Albert seems to have been forgotten about. Maybe they could bring back the special offers, and make a point of having a big poster on the wall outside promoting it.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I don't see what's wrong with it, it lacks atmosphere often due to not many people in the pub, but i think that is slowly improving. It probably didnt help that it opened and closed so erratically during Covid, at one point lasting about a week before closing again before Christmas. There is lots of competition for places to drink in Brixton, and the Albert seems to have been forgotten about. Maybe they could bring back the special offers, and make a point of having a big poster on the wall outside promoting it.


That last refurb was pretty bloody awful though. Removing the stage was a terrible idea, as was building that ludicrous superstar DJ booth that DJs to crawl into and no one can talk to them. 

The folding tables made sense as they cleared the dancefloor but then they added those almost comically oversized barrels that took up huge amounts of space. And that tree should have stayed in the garden too. 

I suspect it's going to stay in under-performing stasis for some time until the management situation is resolved. 

It was horrendous there last night but I've had some good night weekend nights there recently.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2021)

Blackstory Project needs your contributions! Contribute to the Blackstory Project at Grove Adventure Playground, October 2021


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 7, 2021)

I used to use the Albert when Pat was there. In early days it was empty. Then it got popular with the alternative crowd. You either went to Albert or The Railway. I was always for the Albert. 

It never was an attractive interior. It was the people using it and Pat who made it a popular pub.

Brixton has changed so much that perhaps its not going to survive?


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> I used to use the Albert when Pat was there. In early days it was empty. Then it got popular with the alternative crowd. You either went to Albert or The Railway. I was always for the Albert.
> 
> It never was an attractive interior. It was the people using it and Pat who made it a popular pub.
> 
> Brixton has changed so much that perhaps its not going to survive?


One of the reasons I started putting on DJ nights and live music was because I feared the place could close. I can certainly remember Friday nights with about only 20 people in the place.

Although Brixton has changed there's still plenty of appetite for an alternative-ish cheap pub. If they let me take over the bookings I could guarantee busy crowds there!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 7, 2021)

editor said:


> One of the reasons I started putting on DJ nights and live music was because I feared the place could close. I can certainly remember Friday nights with about only 20 people in the place.
> 
> Although Brixton has changed there's still plenty of appetite for an alternative-ish cheap pub. If they let me take over the bookings I could guarantee busy crowds there!


You are right about the big club style DJ booth they installed, which looks like it has all the right gear within, which never seems to get used properly, if at all. I get that Greene King probably dont want it to be too much of a Dogstar or POW, but they have a 2am license so they might as well? Why not get local DJ's in to get the place more busy and the tills ringing on a Friday and Saturday night.


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> You are right about the big club style DJ booth they installed, which looks like it has all the right gear within, which never seems to get used properly, if at all. I get that Greene King probably dont want it to be too much of a Dogstar or POW, but they have a 2am license so they might as well? Why not get local DJ's in to get the place more busy and the tills ringing on a Friday and Saturday night.


Look how busy it used to be!


----------



## Mr paulee (Oct 7, 2021)

It's just been badly run by management/Greene King.
The location couldn't be much better.

It's a potential goldmine.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 7, 2021)

I'm sure lots of places in Brixton are potential goldmines. If pandemic ever ends and can get back to ongoing gentrification of Brixton. 

Perhaps Green King should get advice from Hondo.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 7, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> It's just been badly run by management/Greene King.
> The location couldn't be much better.
> 
> It's a potential goldmine.


Agreed, the demise of Market House gives it even less competition. I just checked the Facebook page of The Albert and some of its most recent posts are harping on about a young brewer from head office and plates of fish and chips, when the Albert doesn't even serve food  I wouldn't want social media to attract the Clapham crowd but surely there's a gap in the market which could be filled to get the place a bit more lively again.


----------



## Mr paulee (Oct 7, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> I'm sure lots of places in Brixton are potential goldmines. If pandemic ever ends and can get back to ongoing gentrification of Brixton.
> 
> Perhaps Green King should get advice from Hondo.


Why would Hondo be sought out for advice?


----------



## Mr paulee (Oct 7, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Agreed, the demise of Market House gives it even less competition. I just checked the Facebook page of The Albert and some of its most recent posts are harping on about a young brewer from head office and plates of fish and chips, when the Albert doesn't even serve food  I wouldn't want social media to attract the Clapham crowd but surely there's a gap in the market which could be filled to get the place a bit more lively again.


Felt the Market House on the whole got stuff right. 
You're absolutely right about the Clapham crowd.
With Brixton House due to open imminently Coldharbour will become even busier.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 7, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Why would Hondo be sought out for advice?



May be wrong but I got the feeling Gramsci was being a bit sarcastic in drawing parralels with Hondos success at luring in a well heeled mob of partay people, if you can’t beat ‘em, join ‘em kind of thing...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 7, 2021)

I think one thing we can all be glad of, despite selling stuff that other pubs might class as a such, it doesn't profess itself to be a fucking 'craft beer' pub.


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 7, 2021)

Am I allowed to say that? 

[Ed: no. And your supposition is totally wide of the mark too


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 7, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> ---



Your evidence?

When I used it Pat didn't allow any nonsense.


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 7, 2021)

*Post reluctantly deleted by editor because the content was really inappropriate for a public forum.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 7, 2021)

Pretty sure that, at least in the last decade, anyone foolish enough to buy tablets on the street of Coldharbour Lane before going into the 414 quickly realised their money would have been better spent on a can of red bull.


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 7, 2021)

Buying on the street is a bit different from buying from the same guy you buy from every week in the same pub.


----------



## editor (Oct 8, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Buying on the street is a bit different from buying from the same guy you buy from every week in the same pub.


When was the last time you bought drugs in a pub?


----------



## BusLanes (Oct 8, 2021)

I see Croydon now has a mayor, or at least will after next year's election.


----------



## BoxRoom (Oct 8, 2021)




----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 8, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> I used to use the Albert when Pat was there. In early days it was empty. Then it got popular with the alternative crowd. You either went to Albert or The Railway. I was always for the Albert.
> 
> It never was an attractive interior. It was the people using it and Pat who made it a popular pub.
> 
> Brixton has changed so much that perhaps its not going to survive?



this post made me think, as an incomer to London it always felt going to an established local pub was a bit like gate crashing someone elses party. I got involved in a conversation with someone on a Facebook group about the Railway/Brady’s. Her love for the place had deeper roots than mine having been a regular since the ‘70s, I was an occasional tourist and therefore part of the problem... Our local pub was the white bear in Kennington that had become home to several ‘tribes’, when we rock up let’s say there was a little resistance at first, they were a bit suspicious 🤣, but after about 6 months and a clean sheet we were kind of accepted, even though our some of our tastes* were considered a bit wank....I have a belief that one should accept the consensus and not try to change established public places, thats fairly easy if one does not move around mob handed or have ‘colonial’ aspirations. Some pubs like the Alderman were never gonn be welcoming tho, however low key one tried to be..

*selecting tunes at the jukebox was always a good place for interaction and shared likes, whereas up north it could end badly.


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 8, 2021)

editor said:


> When was the last time you bought drugs in a pub?


Never.


----------



## nick (Oct 8, 2021)

Does buying an oxo cube in the toilet of the Atlantic count?


----------



## Mr paulee (Oct 8, 2021)

Skin in ES


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 8, 2021)

Just had a couple in the Effra, which I'm glad is open again. Spotted the comedian Nish Kumar having a pint in the garden.


----------



## Jimbeau (Oct 8, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Skin in ES


Sat next to Skin on a plane a couple of years ago. Didn’t recognise her with her baseball cap and specs on. She struck up conversation and we’d been chatting merrily for half an hour before it dawned on me who she was. Turns out her mum still lives on my road. And still calls her Deborah.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 8, 2021)

On Soho House and the Standard getting two Black people to say its good for Brixton.

Florence Eshalomi MP is from the Progress wing of the party. The "investment"  she talks about is in line with the New Labour Council from Brixton Challenge onwards to make Brixton a entertainment centre/ tourist destination.

Its an uncritical support of inward investment. All inward investment will trickle down to benefit all. The Neo Liberal argument.

Second thing. Podcast on Novara media about riots academic from Goldsmiths said after the riots the Tory Government went to US for ideas. Brought back idea that it was necessary to build up a Black Bourgeoisie. This wouldn't threaten the status quo.

The Evening Standard article reminded of that. Choose two who have made it.

Third thing an anecdote. My partner was thinking of going to Ritzy this weekend with me. (BTW my partner is an immigrant. So the insinuation often put on Brixton Forum that if you oppose gentrification you're against new people is bollox. What people are against is being priced out of neighbourhood. They aren’t all against new people)

Anyway she looked at prices and Ritzy is expensive.

Co incidently Black British friend of mine yesterday pointed out Stratford picture house is half price of Ritzy. Its taking the piss in his view.

Told him Picture house classify Ritzy as West end cinema. Stratford as local cinema. Picture house have worked out gentrification means they can fill seats despite charging high price unlike Stratford.

This is how gentrification works. Purely economic. Appears to be politically neutral. Any complaints and your against changes possibly a bigot.





__





						Stratford Picturehouse | Stratford Cinema | Picturehouse
					

Four screen cinema and bar in the heart of Stratford's Cultural Quarter. Showing the best blockbuster and independent films.




					www.picturehouses.com
				










						Ritzy Picturehouse | Brixton Cinema | Picturehouse
					

The Ritzy's is a much-loved destination for film-lovers at the heart of a bright and bustling Brixton. 5 screens, restaurant and events space, Upstairs at the Ritzy.




					www.picturehouses.com
				




To add Florence Eshalomi says friends were put off from coming to Brixton on early days. I've been watching Steve Mcqueens excellent film on BBC iplayer Uprising about New Cross fire and Brixton riot 81. Points out that in 70s 80s many Black people felt safe in Brixton. Unlike other parts of London. They could be themselves there.









						BBC One - Uprising
					

Film-makers Steve McQueen and James Rogan explore three key events in 1981.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				




So MP Florence is not the only view.

Her view is to support the Progress Labour view.


----------



## edcraw (Oct 9, 2021)

No idea how people go to the Ritzy at those prices. Stopped going ages ago and now go to PeckhamPlex - all tickets are £4.99!


----------



## CH1 (Oct 9, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> On Soho House and the Standard getting two Black people to say its good for Brixton.
> 
> Florence Eshalomi MP is from the Progress wing of the party. The "investment"  she talks about is in line with the New Labour Council from Brixton Challenge onwards to make Brixton a entertainment centre/ tourist destination.
> 
> ...


I agree about the Ritzy prices. It's a weird anomaly. Stratford is surely the regenerated area of London par excellence.

Regarding the black bourgeoisie in the USA - surely if you take the long view the white usurpers (of 1st nation peoples) took all measures to avoid the growth of entrepreneurial black society. viz Tulsa race massacre - Wikipedia

I can't say that Brixton Challenge, or its predecessor the Urban Fund were particularly successful in building a black bourgeoisie in Brixton.
I was working in the so-called voluntary sector at that time and there was certainly a massive amount of monitoring and form filling required to assess the ethnic gender and even gay/straight nature of the clientele reached by projects.

I do't think the monitoring went anywhere - except in Lambeth Council's drawers (we're talking pre Windows here).

What Brixton Challenge and other schemes did do was spawn hoards of grant-seekers and an industry of consultants showing people how to apply for grants.


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Skin in ES


She's probably got her membership in the post.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 9, 2021)

I called in at this Black History Month event at Brixton Tate Library yesterday

Join the reading group to discuss _A Certain Amount of Madness: The Life, Politics and Legacies of Thomas Sankara, _edited by Amber Murrey_._

To be honest I was seeking more information about Thomas Sankara, a revolutionary military leader who became President of Upper Volta in 1983, changed the name oif the country to Burkina Fasso and was assassinated in 1987.

By all accounts (at least from those on the left) Sankara was considered charismatic and humble. And did make some effective changes regards womens' rights and the economy. And apparently did this by power of personality and persuasion. Unlike his neighbouring head of state in Ghana at the time Sankara is reverted as a radical force.

What I found extraordinary from my bourgeois perspective was the flavour of the meeting. Unlike a meeting a couple of years back featuring Bernardine Everisto  (Girl, Woman, Other) which attracted 200 or so this Sankara readers group consisted of about 25 people, maybe less. And whereas Ms Everisto clearly has a big fan base this academic work on Thomas Sankara was a thick academic tome, made up of contributions from about 20 writers.

Apparently the famous quote of Thomas Sankara was this:
“You cannot carry out fundamental change without a certain amount of madness. In this case, it comes from nonconformity, the courage to turn your back on the old formulas, the courage to invent the future. Besides, it took the madmen of yesterday for us to be able to act with extreme clarity today. I want to be one of those madmen.”

I hoped to be enlightened about this interesting concept -  but the format of the meeting was a bit like Workers Liberty meeting I went to once in New Cross.
There was a long introduction from the guest speaker who outlined the history of Thomas Sankara's revolution, the high regard other revolutionaries had for him and the positive effect he had had on his country.

Anyone who wanted to speak got the chance - but to me the discourse seemed to tend to how revolutions in Africa are put down by CIA subversion.
Not that anyone exactly stated why Comrade Sankara, as some in the audience called him - and each other - had been murdered by one of his own ruling clique.

So an interesting meeting, up to a point. Certainly an unusual subject for a Brixton meeting - but bang in line with the idea of Black history month. I'm intrigued by what is said in the book they were discussing - but not to the extent of paying £21.85 to mazon to buy it.




__





						A Certain Amount of Madness: The Life, Politics and Legacies of Thomas Sankara (Black Critique): Amazon.co.uk: Murrey, Amber, Campbell, Horace G.: 9780745337586: Books
					

Buy A Certain Amount of Madness: The Life, Politics and Legacies of Thomas Sankara (Black Critique) Illustrated by Murrey, Amber, Campbell, Horace G. (ISBN: 9780745337586) from Amazon's Book Store. Everyday low prices and free delivery on eligible orders.



					www.amazon.co.uk
				




Maybe Bookmongers might have a secondhand copy?


----------



## Mr paulee (Oct 9, 2021)

editor said:


> She's probably got her membership in the post.


What makes you say that?


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 9, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> What makes you say that?



yeah, I had look to what the coup is with membership and it’s all digital now...so no post involved
I checked the membership thing out of curiosity....quite exclusive...one has to be a ‘creative’
looks like cost is circa £500 pa. you gotta be proposed and seconded, and then you get a yes/no or put on a waiting list, hard to work out how they come to a decision but those in the know say standards have slipped since its inception
. I’m not sold on it tbh, I won a membership to a private club once but only went twice, the members were right up their own arses.

e2a I notice the bar there is called ‘pearls’ is this a tribute to the old ‘pearls’ of yore I wonder









						Brixton Studio | Soho House
					

This creative space is equipped with a bar as well as areas for hosting events, exhibitions and more




					www.sohohouse.com
				








__





						Pearl’s a Zinger! – The Brixton Society
					






					www.brixtonsociety.org.uk


----------



## editor (Oct 9, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> yeah, I had look to what the coup is with membership and it’s all digital now...so no post involved
> I checked the membership thing out of curiosity....quite exclusive...one has to be a ‘creative’
> looks like cost is circa £500 pa. you gotta be proposed and seconded, and then you get a yes/no or put on a waiting list, hard to work out how they come to a decision but those in the know say standards have slipped since its inception
> . I’m not sold on it tbh, I won a membership to a private club once but only went twice, the members were right up their own arses.
> ...


It's just more divisive, elitist bollocks that will automatically exclude a swathe of real Brixton creatives. Great for VIPs, celebs and execs who don't want to mix with the Brixton hoi polloi though.


----------



## pbsmooth (Oct 9, 2021)

On the black bourgeoisie, hence Tory party desperately pushes any black or brown person they find who will slag off people at the bottom of the food chain or parrot the usual Tory casual isms. See Shaun Bailey.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 9, 2021)

The reference to my previous post is from Novara media show. 

Ten minutes in Adam Elliott Cooper talks about Tory government response to 81 riots. They went to US to find out how they dealt with riots in US policy wise. Were told to create a Black middle class to act as a buffer between the Black working class and State. Who could be Co opted. This would of course leave structural class inequality untouched. 



Adam Elliott Cooper has written book on Black British people and policing that looks worth reading. 





__





						Manchester University Press - Black resistance to British policing
					

Black resistance to British policing - Browse and buy the Paperback edition of Black resistance to British policing by Adam Elliott-Cooper




					manchesteruniversitypress.co.uk


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 9, 2021)

editor said:


> Great for VIPs, celebs and execs.





editor said:


> It's just more divisive, elitist bollocks that will automatically exclude a swathe of real Brixton creatives. Great for VIPs, celebs and execs who don't want to mix with the Brixton hoi polloi though.



tbf even if they let every ‘_creative_’ in Brixton in and noone else it would still be divisive and elitist...in the olden days ‘_creatives_‘ mixed openly and freely with all strata of society.


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 9, 2021)

I went to the Soho one once - my sister was a member. It's a clever businesss model. London has many, many thousands of people in the so-called creative industries. (Buying space for bus shelter posters is very creative. So is doing the layout of an employee newsletter for an insurance company.) All these people dream of going to the Groucho Club to schmooze with A-list thespians. But they can't get in. So you open a club 50 yards away, and put the word out about how exclusive it is. Give free memberships and long lunches to some journalists and some big names from ad agencies. Then thousands of creatives will pay a fortune for membership and sit in the bars (the building is nearly all bars) and buy overpriced cocktails and spend all evening getting neckache checking out everyone in the building to see if they're famous. (Nobody is.) When they're drunk they might get the consolation prize, which is to recognise someone they know through work. There follows lots of self-congratulatory braying as they catch up with their 'friend', plus more neckache, because they have to check all the faces in the room to see if anyone else is impressed with how connected and popular they are. It would not be inappropriate to flourbomb everyone who comes out of the Brixton branch.  They'd love it. It would make them feel Significant. It would be a passable substitute for having actually been at the Brixton Riot, instead of just telling your friends how edgy Brixton is 40 years later.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 9, 2021)

editor said:


> It's just more divisive, elitist bollocks that will automatically exclude a swathe of real Brixton creatives. Great for VIPs, celebs and execs who don't want to mix with the Brixton hoi polloi though.


If the bar is called Pearls in tribute to the real Pearls at 103 Railton Road I would say that is misappropriation.
Pearl didn't charge £500 for membership. She didn't even have a bouncer.
And the clientele varied from bus conductors to a computer programmer working at the Abbey National HQ in Baker Street.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 9, 2021)

CH1 said:


> I agree about the Ritzy prices. It's a weird anomaly. Stratford is surely the regenerated area of London par excellence.
> 
> Regarding the black bourgeoisie in the USA - surely if you take the long view the white usurpers (of 1st nation peoples) took all measures to avoid the growth of entrepreneurial black society. viz Tulsa race massacre - Wikipedia
> 
> ...



Im inclined to agree with you on Brixton Challenge. After all The Atlantic became Larry's Dogstar. As those of us who have been around know the New Labour Council loved thrusting entrepreneurial Larry. Replacing a Black pub with new cleaned up Brixton. As ex leader cllr Jack Hopkins once said gentrification is OK if it cleans up Brixton.

So yes I think on that in UK Adam Elliott Cooper is only partly correct.

On USA I don't know enough to say.

However Adam Elliott Cooper is young academic and from the Novara show definitely worth listening to. I've ordered his book. 

I think your right these regeneration projects did foster new class of fund seekers and consultants. Who made a living out of these projects


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 9, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> I went to the Soho one once - my sister was a member. It's a clever businesss model. London has many, many thousands of people in the so-called creative industries. (Buying space for bus shelter posters is very creative. So is doing the layout of an employee newsletter for an insurance company.) All these people dream of going to the Groucho Club to schmooze with A-list thespians. But they can't get in. So you open a club 50 yards away, and put the word out about how exclusive it is. Give free memberships and long lunches to some journalists and some big names from ad agencies. Then thousands of creatives will pay a fortune for membership and sit in the bars (the building is nearly all bars) and buy overpriced cocktails and spend all evening getting neckache checking out everyone in the building to see if they're famous. (Nobody is.) When they're drunk they might get the consolation prize, which is to recognise someone they know through work. There follows lots of self-congratulatory braying as they catch up with their 'friend', plus more neckache, because they have to check all the faces in the room to see if anyone else is impressed with how connected and popular they are. It would not be inappropriate to flourbomb everyone who comes out of the Brixton branch.  They'd love it. It would make them feel Significant. It would be a passable substitute for having actually been at the Brixton Riot, instead of just telling your friends how edgy Brixton is 40 years later.



tbf some of those soho private members clubs were more open tHan you’d imagine, we blagged it into them all over the years, good times could be had, a lot of the monied class would splash the cash and share out the goodies if they thought you were edgy or fit, back then it was a playground for raggamuffins and raggamuffettes, being an unassuming soul I never took full advantage but my housemates did and rinsed many a pop star or film producer...it was a source of great amusement to see celebrities shuffle off to a mini cab on  a cold Stockwell dawn nursing bruised egos and empty wallets...


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 9, 2021)

Photos, we want photos!

Possibly the first post here about a first hand rinsing story.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 9, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Photos, we want photos!
> 
> Possibly the first post here about a first hand rinsing story.



I think there were photos but they would reside with my housemates who eventually skanked me and contact was lost ....but at least one is a celebrity in their own right now 😜🙃🤨.


----------



## Mr paulee (Oct 9, 2021)

editor said:


> It's just more divisive, elitist bollocks that will automatically exclude a swathe of real Brixton creatives. Great for VIPs, celebs and execs who don't want to mix with the Brixton hoi polloi though.


Real Brixton (or any other) creatives aren't interested in Soho House.
Deals for funding/mentoring or support/infrastructure or other business sensitive matters that get their work sold or funded etc aren't being done in Soho House.
It's not 2010

As always woefully out of touch Ed.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 10, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Real Brixton (or any other) creatives aren't interested in Soho House.
> Deals for funding/mentoring or support/infrastructure or other business sensitive matters that get their work sold or funded etc aren't being done in Soho House.
> It's not 2010



Real creatives are one step ahead of the game, or better yet ignoring the game altogether....

.


----------



## Mr paulee (Oct 10, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> Real creatives are one step ahead of the game, or better yet ignoring the game altogether....
> 
> .


It's an overhead/business expense they just don't need.
Members clubs as a concept is outdated.


----------



## pbsmooth (Oct 10, 2021)

They're not aiming at that crowd though, it's just for aspirational PRs and influencer types who want a photo for Instagram at somewhere that looks exclusive but is actually just an expensive bar/hotel. Can imagine there is plenty of demand for that which is presumably why Soho House is opening a load of new locations round the world.


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (Oct 10, 2021)

I’ve deleted what I said in this post even though I meant it because theres really no need to be harsh but the gist was soho house: best avoided.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 10, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Anyone who wanted to speak got the chance - but to me the discourse seemed to tend to how revolutions in Africa are put down by CIA subversion.
> Not that anyone exactly stated why Comrade Sankara, as some in the audience called him - and each other - had been murdered by one of his own ruling clique.


Thanks for posting that. I should keep more of an eye on events.
However CIA subversion destabilise governments by breaking up "cliques".


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 10, 2021)

Does anyone know if Blue Dental are accepting NHS emergencies yet?   Bloody detest dentists.  But can't put up with this pain much longer.   😣


----------



## CH1 (Oct 10, 2021)

twistedAM said:


> Thanks for posting that. I should keep more of an eye on events.
> However CIA subversion destabilise governments by breaking up "cliques".


Personally I would have thought that one of the problems was the economic control exercised by France, and in particular the French Central Bank, which still controls the West African Franc (CFA) used in Burkina Faso, Mali, Cote d'Ivoire, Senegal even now.

People at the library meeting mentioned the problem that Thomas Sankara was more interested in the peasants than the workers - which seems an "error" for a Marrxist revolutionary.

I quote a couple of paragraphs from this Sankara’s elusive socialism - ROAPE which offer a possible socialist explanation for the downfall of Sankara:

Although the working class was present in Upper Volta in the early 1980s, sometimes in a dramatic way, it lacked its own consistent organisation and strategy. The national bourgeoisie remained feeble, impotent in the face of crisis and congenitally incapable of resolving Burkina Faso’s dependency and underdevelopment. It was as a result of this real impasse and blockage that Sankara and the CNR were able to emerge. By 1987, the isolation of the ruling military group around Sankara was almost total – trade unions and civil society were increasingly moving against them. Sankara, true to form, refused the option of breaking the regime’s isolation (and principles) by incorporating a wider circle of openly establishment parties. But the crisis and isolation were real.

Sankara’s comrade Compaoré had no such compunction and did not want to see his power overthrown along with Sankara. Knowing that he would fail to persuade his comrade through discussion, Compaoré turned to the violent and bloody murder of Sankara and his loyalists on 15 October 1987. This murder marked the end of the incredibly brave, though mislabelled, Burkinabé socialist revolution.
---------------------------------------
Just putting this in for completeness - like many my main newstream at that time was dominated by the (NUM) miner's strike!


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 10, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Skin in ES



You laughed at my posts #3521 #3530

Can you explain why? As I didn't post them as a joke.

Other posters put likes on them. But not laughing ones.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 10, 2021)

I was startled to see over a late Sunday breakfast an item near the beginning of the BBC One Politics London feature an item about the new Steel Warriors outdoor gym in Ruskin Park








						BBC One - Politics London, 10/10/2021
					

The latest political news, interviews and debate.




					www.bbc.co.uk
				



item runs from about 2m - 6m in.
nemoanonemo has already posted a Guardian link about this in the Ruskin Park thread.

I researched outdoor gyms about 8 years ago, posting the results on here.
I commend providing this facility - which seems similar to one that was put in Brockwell Park 10 years ago.
My issue with there arrays of exercise bars and hoops is that they are really only suitable for athletes pr ptetty fit young people.

Contrast this with the open air multi gym equipment in Burgess Park and Peckham Rye.
Lambeth has similar in Larkhall Park and Norwood Park.

I daresay the all-age all-ability equipment is dearer, but in my opinion it's also potentially more useful to the community as a whiole
Burgess Park






Ruskin Park





Believe me  I greatly admire a fine set of abs and pecs.
But too much of all this surely carries the danger of what we called in my student days "body fascism".

The truth is that the majority of the population is relatively unfit, and equipment ought to be provided commensurate with their abilities.
Good luck to the Steel Warriors - but can we have some more stuff fir ordinary people please?
Lambeth Council two open air gyms for ordinary users is not enough in a borough of 350,000 people.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 10, 2021)

CH1 I know some "ordinary" and not entirely young people who go to the steel warrior sessions in Ruskin Park... not necessarily to detract from your point - but they enjoy the mixed nature of the general scene there which doesn't seem to be intimidating to those who can't do the more impressive acrobatics. The woman pictured above runs a couple of sessions a week that are free and open to anyone and as far as I can make out she's very welcoming to people who just want to try doing some more basic stuff and there's not an atmosphere of 'body fascism'. The meetings there were quite a big deal to some people through the semi-lockdowns, when all indoor stuff was closed. Those sessions were actually funded by the co-op (rather than Lambeth) who unfortunately are now withdrawing the funding hence the pieces appearing in the guardian and BBC.


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 10, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Condolences to those affected by the fatal shooting yesterday evening in Ferrey Mews on Angell Town Estate.
> 
> _Anyone_ who either witnessed the incident or who has information about what took place should call 101 or tweet @MetCC, giving the reference 7163/12SEP.
> 
> Information can also be provided to Crimestoppers, anonymously, on 0800 555 111.



This is 27-year old *Chino Johnson*, the person who was shot dead in Ferrey Mews, in Lambeth Council's Coldharbour Ward exactly four weeks ago tonight. Two women - unnamed to date -  aged 26 and 29, sustained injuries in the same shooting that were not life threatening: 







(Source: as stated in image)​
One week after the murder, Detective Chief Inspector Richard Leonard, from the Metropolitan Police’s Specialist Crime Command who leads the investigation, said:



> _“It is one week since Chino was fatally injured as a result of this shooting, which will have understandably *caused shock and concern in the local community*._



On 22 September 2021, detectives investigating the murder announced that they had made four arrests.

The four, (A) – (D), were arrested on Tuesday 21 September 2021 at Heathrow Airport as they attempted to leave the UK.



> (A) A 20-year-old male, was arrested on suspicion of murder.
> (B) A 20-year-old male, was arrested on suspicion of assisting an offender.
> (C) A 24-year-old male, was arrested on suspicion of assisting an offender.
> (D) A 22-year-old male, was arrested on suspicion of assisting an offender.



Despite the _"shock and concern in the local community"_ referred to by the police, nothing more appears to have been heard about this since. 

*Anyone who witnessed the incident or who has information about any aspect of Chino’s murder should call the incident room on 020 8721 4622 or tweet @MetCC, giving the reference 7163/12SEP.*


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 10, 2021)

editor said:


> Proud to day that Brixton Buzz helped them reach their target in time
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She certainly appears to be popular with Brixton's ethnic majority now that she is dead.


----------



## felonius monk (Oct 11, 2021)

edcraw said:


> No idea how people go to the Ritzy at those prices. Stopped going ages ago and now go to PeckhamPlex - all tickets are £4.99!


I was shocked by the discrepancy in prices so looked at the Picturehouse prices across the board. Central and Fulham Road are seen as West End (adult non-member peak price is £17.20) and are not included in the standard membership. The Ritzy, Finsbury Park, Clapham, East Dulwich and Crouch End seem to be affluent inner suburb at £14.80 peak, Hackney and West Norwood are £14.40, Bromley is £9.99 and it turns out that Stratford is a real outlier at £7.50. Even regional cinemas in the chain in places like Brighton, Cambridge, Oxford vary from £12.20 to £13.10. 
It seems that the Cineworld chain (inc Picturehouse) has put up prices by 40% since the pandemic. From their accounts average admission  price was £8.38 across the group in the UK in the first half of this financial year and average spend on food and drink was £3.58 (Cineworld prices are cheaper than Picturehouse). 
No surprise then that many feel "locked out" by these prices.


----------



## pbsmooth (Oct 11, 2021)

I didn't know PeckhamPlex was so cheap! Is it any good as a cinema? The Picturehouses do at least tend to be comfortable and good screen and sound


----------



## teuchter (Oct 11, 2021)

Peckhamplex is fine. The only thing I've noticed sometimes is that the sound can be a bit ropey compared to the best you can get elsewhere.

I don't really understand how it survives... quite often you can be sat in there watching a film without about 10 other people.


----------



## edcraw (Oct 11, 2021)

Yeah - it always seems fine, bit rough and ready but had no issues with screen or comfort.

I guess it survives by being busy a peak times, concessions and presumably cheap rent.


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 11, 2021)

Streatham Oden is pretty cheap - this is my go to now instead of Ritzy which is eye wateringly expensive. It wasn't that long ago that you could see a film for £1 in Ritzy if it was weekday before 12 noon.


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 11, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> She seems to be abroad...maybe she has to be, to be safe. As far as evidence goes, Atkins does have an awful lot of children. I wonder whether their mothers will say anything. It would be scary to speak out against someone who used to have so much muscle at his beck and call.





David Clapson said:


> What's the latest with Mr Atkins? Did he really have a heart attack?





David Clapson said:


> Vincent 'Rat' Atkins has just parked his 2020 black BMW X1 in Rushcroft Road and ambled in the direction of CHL. Not exactly hiding, is he? I suppose he has too many violent friends to worry about multiple accusations of raping minors Brixton news, rumours and general chat
> 
> Edit: more accusations have been made recently




Given:

(a) The unfortunately chaotic means by which the serious allegations against *Vincent Atkins* of sexual assaultss have been made public; and

(b) the lack of media interest in these serious allegations, which is likely to be a direct consequence of the ethnicity of the young women and girls alleged to be the victims of those sexual assaults,

it is difficult to give definitive answers to your queries.  Speculatively, two possibilities might include:

(1) A medical appointment to address the rumoured cardiac issues to which you allude; or

(2) a trip to Brixtonbuzz Towers to provide _”Brixton’s biggest and most comprehensive news , features and listings site”_ with an exclusive interview addressing the allegations (or to arrange an appointment for the same purpose), so as to supplement previous coverage of his local activities.

No doubt others will provide you with their own theories.


----------



## DaphneM (Oct 11, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> tbf even if they let every ‘_creative_’ in Brixton in and noone else it would still be divisive and elitist...in the olden days ‘_creatives_‘ mixed openly and freely with all strata of society.


I'm quite happy that it would keep them all together and away from me.


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 11, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Personally I would have thought that one of the problems was the economic control exercised by France, and in particular the French Central Bank, which still controls the West African Franc (CFA) used in Burkina Faso, Mali, Cote d'Ivoire, Senegal even now.
> 
> People at the library meeting mentioned the problem that Thomas Sankara was more interested in the peasants than the workers - which seems an "error" for a Marrxist revolutionary.
> 
> ...


Thanks. I must get that book you mentioned and read more about the French neo-colonies in general.


----------



## Mr paulee (Oct 11, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> You laughed at my posts #3521 #3530
> 
> Can you explain why? As I didn't post them as a joke.
> 
> Other posters put likes on them. But not laughing ones.


I don't need to explain one iota to you.


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 11, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> the lack of media interest in these serious allegations, which is likely to be a direct consequence of the ethnicity of the young women and girls alleged to be the victims of those sexual assaults


I doubt it - you're overdoing the racism angle, yet again. How would the media know? Do you expect them to monitor Youtube and urban75? They don't, they haven't the time. 

There's been hardly any interest expressed on social media by the local community.  I suspect that everyone is waiting for the victims to come forward. But do they want to?  If there are multiple mothers who got pregnant by Atkins under age, do they and their children want this is in the press? Do they want the father prosecuted? Or do they want privacy, and a relationship with the father, who might support them financially?  Why don't you find out what the victims want, instead of sitting on the sidelines moaning and blaming everything on racists, as usual? 

If the victims want to be in the Guardian or the Standard, or in Court giving evidence, it would be fairly straightforward to make it happen. The #MeToo movement is strong. It gets media interest.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 11, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> I don't need to explain one iota to you.


So you laugh at my posts. But won't explain why. I don't think that is good enough. I don't think it's unreasonable to ask why.


----------



## ricbake (Oct 11, 2021)

xsunnysuex said:


> Does anyone know if Blue Dental are accepting NHS emergencies yet?   Bloody detest dentists.  But can't put up with this pain much longer.   😣


I fell out with Blue Dental 5 years ago about their refusal to contemplate any proper NHS care even though they advertise as being NHS. I went to  35 Gresham Road -  They were good before lock down. Struggled to get an appointment with them last year because of Covid, when I did they were sticky about doing anything NHS but I managed to negotiate most of my treatment at NHS terms. Haven't needed them for emergencies - I think KCH have an emergency clinic not sure if this is still current "if you think you have an urgent dental problem that we treat, call us from 8am on: *020 3299 5608"*


----------



## ricbake (Oct 11, 2021)

teuchter said:


> Peckhamplex is fine. The only thing I've noticed sometimes is that the sound can be a bit ropey compared to the best you can get elsewhere.
> 
> I don't really understand how it survives... quite often you can be sat in there watching a film without about 10 other people.


When ever I go in Peckhamplex I find myself tiding up adjacent rows on the way out because its such a bargain!


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 11, 2021)

The council has leafletted residents about the Windrush Sq anti-terror bollards:


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 11, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> So you laugh at my posts. But won't explain why. I don't think that is good enough. I don't think it's unreasonable to ask why.



So imo your just a wind up troll Mr paulee. You post Evening Standard article with no comment from you. Then proceed to sit back and laugh.


----------



## Mr paulee (Oct 11, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> So imo your just a wind up troll Mr paulee. You post Evening Standard article with no comment from you. Then proceed to sit back and laugh.


Think what you want. You're irrelevant to me.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 11, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Think what you want. You're irrelevant to me.



Likewise. 

In that cases I'm at loss to see why you react to my posts. 

I've given you amply chances to explain yourself and you won't 

I don't see how you can say I'm an irrelevance to you when you react to my posts in such a manner. 

I find your response to my reasonable request shows what an unpleasant person you are.


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 11, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Tory government response to 81 riots. They went to US to find out how they dealt with riots in US policy wise. Were told to create a Black middle class to act as a buffer between the Black working class and State.


That would be Kwasi Karteng I suppose. Top buffer.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 11, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> It's just been badly run by management/Greene King.
> The location couldn't be much better.
> 
> It's a potential goldmine.





Gramsci said:


> I'm sure lots of places in Brixton are potential goldmines. If pandemic ever ends and can get back to ongoing gentrification of Brixton.
> 
> Perhaps Green King should get advice from Hondo.


I gave up going the Albert well before lockdown - it was a green king pub that didn't even serve green king beer on draught.   I liked it when Pat was in charge too. She was a legend,


----------



## Mr paulee (Oct 11, 2021)

Victory at last for the long suffering residents of Macintosh Court involved in the class action against Lambeth Council. At the 11th hour Lambeth admitted guilt, out of court settlements have been agreed. A three day trial was due to begin tomorrow at the high court in London.

From twitter


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 12, 2021)

I'm off work due to a strike and thought I'd take a walk with my camera.

Brockwell Park has some fantastic stuff. 

I mean I kinda already knew but it's a different experience looking through a lens.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 12, 2021)

I could have stayed at the duck pond for hours.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Oct 12, 2021)

ricbake said:


> I fell out with Blue Dental 5 years ago about their refusal to contemplate any proper NHS care even though they advertise as being NHS. I went to  35 Gresham Road -  They were good before lock down. Struggled to get an appointment with them last year because of Covid, when I did they were sticky about doing anything NHS but I managed to negotiate most of my treatment at NHS terms. Haven't needed them for emergencies - I think KCH have an emergency clinic not sure if this is still current "if you think you have an urgent dental problem that we treat, call us from 8am on: *020 3299 5608"*


I phoned Blue Dental this morning in desperation. Wouldn't see me.
So I called one in Wallington while visiting family.
No NHS appointments. But I was in so much pain,  I opted for a private appointment.
I thought the pain was coming from a broken tooth. But apparently not. I have a severe gum infection. So antibiotics and painkillers it is.
Was quite happy really. As a private appointment. With x-ray and antibiotics only set me back £43.
The dentist did say the infection is so bad it'll take 24/48hrs for the antibiotics to kick in. But, I'm happy I went.


----------



## Jimbeau (Oct 12, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> The council has leafletted residents about the Windrush Sq anti-terror bollards:


I'm not sure which puzzles me most - the fact that surveys under the square were not readily available from the big redevelopment of ten years ago, or the fact that a project that entailed digging huge trenches along the footway got as far as contractors finding pipes before utilities impacts were considered.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 13, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> I'm off work due to a strike and thought I'd take a walk with my camera.
> 
> Brockwell Park has some fantastic stuff.
> 
> ...


The full album








						BP Oct 2021
					

261 new items added to shared album




					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 13, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> The council has leafletted residents about the Windrush Sq anti-terror bollards:



What I object to is that this is termed community safety yet the community have not had a say. The people that were consulted were the police. 

Considering recent events I would have thought dealing with community safety shouldn't really be done relying what the police say.


----------



## DaphneM (Oct 13, 2021)

xsunnysuex said:


> I phoned Blue Dental this morning in desperation. Wouldn't see me.
> So I called one in Wallington while visiting family.
> No NHS appointments. But I was in so much pain,  I opted for a private appointment.
> I thought the pain was coming from a broken tooth. But apparently not. I have a severe gum infection. So antibiotics and painkillers it is.
> ...


I only used Blue Dental once years and years ago.

I walked in without toothache and walked out with toothache.

Never went back...


----------



## Mr paulee (Oct 14, 2021)

This is good news









						Night Tube to return from November - but only two lines
					

Night Tube services are to return on the Central and Victoria lines in time for the Christmas party season at the end of November, Sadiq Khan confirmed on Thursday.




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2021)

Brixton exhibition: The Spots That Never Went – new free exhibition at Brixton’s Photofusion


----------



## CH1 (Oct 14, 2021)

twistedAM said:


> Thanks. I must get that book you mentioned and read more about the French neo-colonies in general.


Don't want to drone on here - but I'm researching Thomas Sankara with an email friend - just thought I would post up in case you are anyone else intereted.
Sankra made speeches at the UN - but I haven't worked out how to donwload these from the UN archive.
This link has an English translation of a speech made on 4th October 1984 at the UN General Assembly.
It is from the  "Marxist Internet Archive"  so I don't know if it is unadulterated. Thomas Sankara Speech before the General Assembly of the United Nations
The speech starts with a quote from José Marti - a Cuban revolutionary who died in 1895, which taken with the later references to Grenada, Antigua, and Barbuda suggests to me Sankara had suggestions on what to say from Cuba.

There is some juicy sloganising in there:
"In 1823, Monroe said "America for the Americans". We would say "Africa for the Africans; Burkina Faso for the Burkinabe". The French revolution of 1789, which disrupted the foundations of absolutism, has taught us the rights of man linked to the rights of peoples to freedom. The great revolution of October 1917 transformed the world and made possible the victory of the proletariat, shook the foundations of capitalism and made possible the dreams of justice of the French Commune."

"Only yesterday, Jews were consigned to the horrors of the crematorium, but Israel scorns history by inflicting on others the tortures it suffered."

"Just as we condemned the foreign aggression against the island of Grenada, so we condemn all foreign intervention. Thus, we cannot remain silent about the foreign military intervention in Afghanistan."

"So far, we have turned the other cheek. The slaps in the face have been redoubled and the evil-doers have felt no tenderness in their hearts. They have trampled on the truth of the just. They have betrayed the word of Christ. They have turned His cross into a club, and after putting on His robe they have tom our bodies and souls to shreds. They have obscured His message, making it a Western one, whereas we saw it as a message of universal liberation. Now our eyes have been opened to the class struggle and there will be no more blows dealt against us."

Of course most UK Prime Misters have had speech writers. I guess Thomas Sankara might have - unless he thought himelf a Boris-like genius with words. Anyone know the answer to this?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 14, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Don't want to drone on here - but I'm researching Thomas Sankara with an email friend - just thought I would post up in case you are anyone else intereted.
> Sankra made speeches at the UN - but I haven't worked out how to donwload these from the UN archive.
> This link has an English translation of a speech made on 4th October 1984 at the UN General Assembly.
> It is from the  "Marxist Internet Archive"  so I don't know if it is unadulterated. Thomas Sankara Speech before the General Assembly of the United Nations
> ...


perhaps take the request to international political threads?


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 14, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Personally I would have thought that one of the problems was the economic control exercised by France, and in particular the French Central Bank, which still controls the West African Franc (CFA) used in Burkina Faso, Mali, Cote d'Ivoire, Senegal even now.
> 
> People at the library meeting mentioned the problem that Thomas Sankara was more interested in the peasants than the workers - which seems an "error" for a Marrxist revolutionary.
> 
> ...



I listened to short news article on him. Part of his enduring legacy was that he was incorruptible. Unlike the present crop of African leaders. 

He tried to forge an independent progressive path for his country. As article says he tried difficult balancing act of progressive reforms with dealing with the international capitalist economy. 

He reminds me of CLR James The Black Jacobins. Whose book was partly a call for radical elements in Africa to take power.


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2021)

Photos from Jack Blackburn's launch party last night





















						In photos: Launch party for Jack Blackburn’s art exhibition in Brixton
					

Local artist Jack Blackburn’s new art exhibition was launched in Valentia Place, Brixton last night. Brixton Buzz was there to record the scenes:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 15, 2021)

Is some of his stuff on the walls of The Albert?


----------



## editor (Oct 15, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Is some of his stuff on the walls of The Albert?


Yep. Has been for years!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 15, 2021)

Nice, im going to pop down and have a look. His exhibits in the Albert have always amused me as it looks like an exaggerated caricature of a friend of mine.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 15, 2021)

editor said:


> Photos from Jack Blackburn's launch party last night
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice to see a genuine creative getting some exposure.


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 16, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Given:
> 
> (a) The unfortunately chaotic means by which the serious allegations against *Vincent Atkins* of sexual assaultss have been made public; and
> 
> ...



Hopefully, the rally in Windrush Square later today will shed further light on these matters.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 16, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Hopefully, the rally in Windrush Square later today will shed further light on these matters.


What rally? Tell us more? Today would be good too.


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2021)

Brixton gay history On Railton Road – new play explores ‘queer communal living’ in Brixton since the 1970s


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Given:
> 
> (a) The unfortunately chaotic means by which the serious allegations against *Vincent Atkins* of sexual assaultss have been made public; and
> 
> (b) the lack of media interest in these serious allegations, which is likely to be a direct consequence of the ethnicity of the young women and girls alleged to be the victims of those sexual assaults,


No, this is utter bollocks. There's been a lack of media interest precisely _because _of the chaotic way that the accusations can be made. No newspaper - or indeed local blog - is going to publish a story based on what are essentially unfounded allegations posted on YouTube because that would put the onus on them to prove that the allegations are true.

And if they can't - which frankly seems unlikely without a full police investigation -  then they'd be sued for defamation and most likely get closed down in the process.

But instead of whining and criticising and doing nothing as you always do, why don't you get off your arse and research this story, and when you've established some rock solid facts, post them on your own blog? I'd be only happy to help you set it up.



GarveyLives said:


> (2) a trip to Brixtonbuzz Towers to provide _”Brixton’s biggest and most comprehensive news , features and listings site”_ with an exclusive interview addressing the allegations (or to arrange an appointment for the same purpose), so as to supplement previous coverage of his local activities.
> 
> No doubt others will provide you with their own theories.


What's your 'theories' on this matter?


----------



## TopCat (Oct 16, 2021)

Rushy said:


> That area is fucking horrible at the moment. Had to stop taking my son to the swings and slide there. Lots of smoking heroin, from one conversation I've had. Also on the doorsteps of the surrounding houses. I don't remember it being so prevalent and blatant since the early noughties. Thankfully less (hardly any) syringes.


It’s a zombie scene in that little area now. Lots of heroin being smoked. Some crack. Lots of poor addicts robbing each other and unfortunates who wander through.


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 16, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Hopefully, the rally in Windrush Square later today will shed further light on these matters.




Details below:


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Details below:


This might have got some coverage on Buzz had you posted it here a few days in advance. Instead you only got around to posting it over an hour after the event had started, but no doubt you'll blame Buzz for that too.  

Are you there? Be sure to post up some pics to help promote the cause.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 16, 2021)

editor said:


> This might have got some coverage on Buzz had you posted it here a few days in advance. Instead you only got around to posting it over an hour after the event had started, but no doubt you'll blame Buzz for that too.
> 
> Are you there? Be sure to post up some pics to help promote the cause.



i didnt see any pre publicity either but I went out earlier and saw flyers on car windscreens so it’s possible Garvey Lives had a similar experience....


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> i didnt see any pre publicity either but I went out earlier and saw flyers on car windscreens so it’s possible Garvey Lives had a similar experience....


He certainly knew about it before it started.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 16, 2021)

I’m going to go down but will be late.


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 16, 2021)

There's a deluge of accusations. If you google Vincent Rat Atkins there are many videos to go through, some about other black men in London accused of rape. This is not going to go away. I hope the victims get what they want.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 16, 2021)

editor said:


> He certainly knew about it before it started.


I was out at 9am, so I did too....


----------



## Mr paulee (Oct 16, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> nice to see a genuine creative getting some exposure.


Reckon he would be a soho house member ?
😄


----------



## TopCat (Oct 16, 2021)

I got there late but pals report there was 60/70 marchers. Mostly black. Lots of women. No placards naming Atkins


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 16, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Reckon he would be a soho house member ?
> 😄



doubt it somehow.... but I’d fucking love it if someone got him and the band a live gig there with extended guest list for fans tho’.....


----------



## editor (Oct 16, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> I was out at 9am, so I did too....


Yeah but you're not constantly berating Brixton Buzz for not publishing info about things we know nothing about


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 16, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Details below:


I've just been to this. It was well attended and well organised, with moving and powerful speeches. The impression I got is that there are enormous numbers of black female rape victims who have never come forward becasuse they have even less confidence in the police than white women, and they are scared to defy some members of the black male community...the ones who would rather defend each other than protect women.  There's also an outdated cultural perception, still held by a few, that there's nothing wrong with older black men having very young black women and girls as sexual partners. (Shades of R.Kelly perhaps?) There may well be a tidal wave of cases which could dwarf the #MeToo movement.

Security for Afua was very tight. She and her co-accusers are running huge risks to their lives.  Vincent Atkins is widely believed to be a murderer. It's just an allegation - there's no proof. But he does have a son, Nolan, in prison for torture and attempted murder. The details are horrifying. Don't click unless you have the stomach for it  BBC NEWS | England | Torturer jailed for life Nolan Atkins  - attempted murder - 2002 - attempted murder unknown


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2021)

Brixton news Brixton Advice Centre to leave historic Railton Road building for new era elsewhere in the borough


----------



## spitfire (Oct 18, 2021)

The BMX club is having a crowdfund if anyone is able to spare them a couple of quid or share on the socials.

"We are a volunteer led and community focused, BMX racing club in south London.  Established in 1981 by our founder Ken Floyde, we have been bringing communities and people together around a shared passion for riding bikes for 40 years.  

We were proud to see Kye Whyte win his Olympic medal in Tokyo this year.  Kye’s BMX story started with us when he was 3 (yes he was a fast 3 year old!).  Kye is a shining example of the great riders that have come into the sport at Brixton before climbing through the ranks to the top of the sport."









						Brixton BMX Track
					

Our aim is to protect the track for future generations and support the club in delivering and expanding its services for local young people.




					www.crowdfunder.co.uk


----------



## editor (Oct 18, 2021)

The BMX club is having a crowdfund if anyone is able to spare them a couple of quid or share on the socials.


spitfire said:


> "We are a volunteer led and community focused, BMX racing club in south London.  Established in 1981 by our founder Ken Floyde, we have been bringing communities and people together around a shared passion for riding bikes for 40 years.
> 
> We were proud to see Kye Whyte win his Olympic medal in Tokyo this year.  Kye’s BMX story started with us when he was 3 (yes he was a fast 3 year old!).  Kye is a shining example of the great riders that have come into the sport at Brixton before climbing through the ranks to the top of the sport."
> 
> ...



I'll get this on Buzz ASAP


----------



## spitfire (Oct 18, 2021)

editor said:


> The BMX club is having a crowdfund if anyone is able to spare them a couple of quid or share on the socials.
> 
> 
> I'll get this on Buzz ASAP



Thanks editor, I tagged you in on Twitter as well, hope that's OK.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Oct 18, 2021)

Windrush Square Update: a member of a. local WhatsApp group did some rather thorough homework and found out that Lambeth does not record Windrush Square as Lambeth property on its own property database !

This explains why Lambeth is refusing to do any maintenance. Lambeth's immediate reaction was to kick the problem over to Bouyges, the outside maintenance contractor, which promptly denied responsibility as well. 

Of course Lambeth does own Windrush Square.

I met Helen Hayes MP, on Friday, and she immediately understood the absurdity of this situation. Here is a message I just received:

-------------------------------------------------------
Dear Mr Chambers,

Thank you for coming to my recent advice surgery. I was glad to have the opportunity to meet you and I do hope that it was helpful to talk through your concerns in detail.

I have written to Lambeth Council on your behalf. I have explained the situation and I have made it clear that you have been raising this issue through different routes for several years. I have said that there has been no progress and that in fact you have been told that the Council is not responsible for Windrush Square. I said that I share your concerns about the increased dangers caused by poor lighting and I have asked for a meeting to find out about Council plans to improve this situation.

I will of course let you know as soon as I receive a response.

With best wishes,

Yours sincerely,

Helen


----------



## urbanspaceman (Oct 18, 2021)

Have your say on Lambeth's parks and open spaces
					

We want your views on Lambeth’s parks and open spaces. The consultation runs from 13 August 2021 to 29 October 2021. Please share your views with us by completing our online survey




					beta.lambeth.gov.uk
				




Please complete if you have views on Windrush Square. As others have pointed out, the striplight illuminations on the risers of the steps out the Ritzy stopped working only a few weeks after the Square was commissioned.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 18, 2021)

urbanspaceman said:


> Have your say on Lambeth's parks and open spaces
> 
> 
> We want your views on Lambeth’s parks and open spaces. The consultation runs from 13 August 2021 to 29 October 2021. Please share your views with us by completing our online survey
> ...


They won't like what I put - and I'm sure they won't care.


----------



## editor (Oct 19, 2021)

A gaggle of covid conspiracy loons just went down Coldharbour Lane inexplicably chanting "Save The Children."


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Oct 19, 2021)

editor said:


> A gaggle of covid conspiracy loons just went down Coldharbour Lane inexplicably chanting "Save The Children."



It's a QAnon thing, apparently 
The dark side of wellness: the overlap between spiritual thinking and far-right conspiracies | Health & wellbeing | The Guardian


----------



## CH1 (Oct 19, 2021)

Ms Ordinary said:


> It's a QAnon thing, apparently
> The dark side of wellness: the overlap between spiritual thinking and far-right conspiracies | Health & wellbeing | The Guardian


On a slight detour - the Blessed Piers Corbyn was on BBC Four last night in a documentary about hacking the Climate Research Unit at the University of East Anglia in 2009.
Piers didn't do it - but was very vocal that CO2 is a good thing, indeed absolutely necessary. BBC Four - Climategate: Science of a Scandal


----------



## Mr paulee (Oct 20, 2021)

Plans for a mural remembering the Brixton riots of 1981 have been axed after residents of the Hurst Street Estate petitioned against it due to it being too controversial. The mural, had it gone ahead, would have been the tallest of it's type in Britain. However, the residents of the estate weren't consulted about the artwork and after over 280 signatures were collected, Lambeth council cancelled the plans.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 20, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Plans for a mural remembering the Brixton riots of 1981 have been axed after residents of the Hurst Street Estate petitioned against it due to it being too controversial. The mural, had it gone ahead, would have been the tallest of it's type in Britain. However, the residents of the estate weren't consulted about the artwork and after over 280 signatures were collected, Lambeth council cancelled the plans.


It was proposed that this be painted on the residential tower itself. People I spoke with said that they didn't want their homes turned into a political billboard, whatever the cause. Seems like a huge ask, very insensitively handled to me.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Oct 20, 2021)

Rushy said:


> It was proposed that this be painted on the residential tower itself. People I spoke with said that they didn't want their homes turned into a political billboard, whatever the cause. Seems like a huge ask, very insensitively handled to me.


It's interesting to see the Council (actually now just an inner cabal - the Cabinet) indulging in this type of Bellos/Knight era performative agitprop, while in reality being corporatist property developers.


----------



## blameless77 (Oct 20, 2021)

editor said:


> A gaggle of covid conspiracy loons just went down Coldharbour Lane inexplicably chanting "Save The Children."




That’ll be the Q anon crew. Morons!


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 20, 2021)

editor said:


> A gaggle of covid conspiracy loons just went down Coldharbour Lane inexplicably chanting "Save The Children."


Then you should give the jab. The 5G will allow them to be saved to the cloud.


----------



## CH1 (Oct 20, 2021)

urbanspaceman said:


> It's interesting to see the Council (actually now just an inner cabal - the Cabinet) indulging in this type of Bellos/Knight era performative agitprop, while in reality being corporatist property developers.


Surely the problem is the council outsources such activism to "trusted groups" who occasionally turnout to be out of touch with Brixton at large?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 20, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Then you should give the jab. The 5G will allow them to be saved to the cloud.


Talking of saved to the cloud the former Bishop of Rochester saved Nigel to the cloud over a pint tonight (or was it vice versa?) - see the GB News thread GB News: a thread so you never have to watch it


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 20, 2021)

urbanspaceman said:


> It's interesting to see the Council (actually now just an inner cabal - the Cabinet) indulging in this type of Bellos/Knight era performative agitprop, while in reality being corporatist property developers.



During Corbyn period the Cllrs were on the back foot. Some insisting they were radical.

As the Cllrs never supported Corbyn. ( they went for Liz Kendell then Owen Smith) I'm also interested in how their polticsl  ideology has updated.

They all supported Starmer for leader.

But I'm wondering how their support for revaluation of statues etc fits in with Starmer "patrioticism"


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 21, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Plans for a mural remembering the Brixton riots of 1981 have been axed after residents of the Hurst Street Estate petitioned against it due to it being too controversial. The mural, had it gone ahead, would have been the tallest of it's type in Britain. However, the residents of the estate weren't consulted about the artwork and after over 280 signatures were collected, Lambeth council cancelled the plans.


It was nothing to do with the council was it? It’s 81 acts of exuberance who consulted residents of the block on whether they wanted it.

They said no, and then I imagine the logistical complications reinforced the fact it was never going to happen. It was never planned - it was a strange idea mooted and then dropped as far as I can see.

The petition was a whole bunch of right wing culture war loons not local to the area.

But I see you are just quoting this 

Brixton riots mural shelved after locals complain it's too controversial


----------



## TopCat (Oct 21, 2021)

snowy_again said:


> It was nothing to do with the council was it? It’s 81 acts of exuberance who consulted residents of the block on whether they wanted it.
> 
> They said no, and then I imagine the logistical complications reinforced the fact it was never going to happen. It was never planned - it was a strange idea mooted and then dropped as far as I can see.
> 
> ...


It's more shit spilling from the gob of Lee Jasper.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2021)

The loons were on the march 






















						In photos: small anti-vaccine march saunters down Coldharbour Lane, Brixton
					

These were the scenes in Brixton on Tuesday afternoon when a small procession of anti-vaxx protesters walked down Coldharbour Lane, inexplicably chanting, “Save Our Children”:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## snowy_again (Oct 21, 2021)

TopCat said:


> It's more shit spilling from the gob of Lee Jasper.


Which bit?! I thought this was Tony Cealy?


----------



## TopCat (Oct 21, 2021)

editor said:


> The loons were on the march
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad I never see pals on this sort of thing. Too many have gone rabbit hole online.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 21, 2021)

snowy_again said:


> Which bit?! I thought this was Tony Cealy?


Posh Lee is there. 






						Coming Soon – 81 ACTS OF EXUBERANT DEFIANCE
					






					81actsofexuberantdefiance.com


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2021)

TopCat said:


> I'm glad I never see pals on this sort of thing. Too many have gone rabbit hole online.


I was relieved to see no one I knew, or indeed anyone I've ever seen around Brixton.


----------



## TopCat (Oct 21, 2021)

Jasper continues to try and blag his past at City Hall. Deputy Mayor my arse. This is his BIO in the 81 site.


----------



## ricbake (Oct 21, 2021)

Joy Crookes playing a set in Windrush Square just now


----------



## ash (Oct 21, 2021)

editor said:


> The loons were on the march
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They all look like ‘experts’ 🙄


----------



## Mr paulee (Oct 21, 2021)

Wholefoods closed today due to a break in last night.


----------



## Tron Cruise (Oct 21, 2021)

snowy_again said:


> It was nothing to do with the council was it? It’s 81 acts of exuberance who consulted residents of the block on whether they wanted it.
> 
> They said no, and then I imagine the logistical complications reinforced the fact it was never going to happen. It was never planned - it was a strange idea mooted and then dropped as far as I can see.
> 
> ...


The pushy Brixton Project again fail to read the room.


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2021)

Tron Cruise said:


> The pushy Brixton Project again fail to read the room.


Was it those clowns again? Jeez.


----------



## Tron Cruise (Oct 21, 2021)

editor said:


> Was it those clowns again? Jeez.


‘81 Acts have partnered with a number of Brixton based and national facing cultural and civic organisations including The Brixton Project to realise the programme.’

It'd be interesting to make a venn diagram on how these various agencies, creatives and organisations overlap, who is behind them and how they’re funded. I'll do some research.


----------



## Ms T (Oct 21, 2021)

Tron Cruise said:


> ‘81 Acts have partnered with a number of Brixton based and national facing cultural and civic organisations including The Brixton Project to realise the programme.’
> 
> It'd be interesting to make a venn diagram on how these various agencies, creatives and organisations overlap, who is behind them and how they’re funded. I'll do some research.


They’ve approached us about a mural on the side of our house but it’s all gone quiet recently.


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 21, 2021)

*Allan Wilmot*, a regular speaker on 1940s Caribbean migration to the UK, including at many events organised by The Windrush Foundation in and around Brixton, died unexpectedly, but peacefully, on 20 October 2021 at the age of 96.






(Source: Twitter)

*On 16 April 2019 he received the ‘Certificate of Recognition’ from the then Mayor of Lambeth for his voluntary work in the borough.*​


----------



## BillRiver (Oct 21, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> *Allan Wilmot*, a regular speaker on 1940s Caribbean migration to the UK, including at many events organised by The Windrush Foundation in and around Brixton, died unexpectedly, but peacefully, on 20 October 2021 at the age of 96.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Respect.

Glad it was peaceful.

What an amazing life lived.

What an amazing man.

I just googled his name and found this :

Allan Wilmot - Windrush Foundation


----------



## editor (Oct 22, 2021)

Brixton updates

Global Majority Resistance Jam in Brixton Station Road on the last Sat of the month









						Queer Tour of Brixton – Sunday 24th October 2021
					

Coming up this Sunday is a guided walking tour, conducted by Ian Townson, concentrating on the radical gay community and gay squats in Brixton from the mid 1970s to 1981, the year of the Brixton up…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Oct 23, 2021)

Great stuff








						Adblock Lambeth launches campaign for a ban on harmful advertising with the support of politicians and campaign groups
					

Co-leader of the Green Party, Carla Denyer, is among the signatories to an Abdlock Lambeth proposal seeking a ban of harmful advertising within Lambeth borough. The groups are asking for a council-…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Oct 23, 2021)

Anybody heard anything about the "Bidders Day" at
Growing Brixton’s Rec Quarter – 49 Brixton Station Road and 6 Canterbury Crescent​due 30th October I believe.
"The community" has been invited, though mo obvious signs of how or who in the council web pages.
They do have this Matthew Bennett special though https://lambethnow.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2021/03/Growing-Brixtons-Rec-Quarter-MOI.pdf


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 25, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Anybody heard anything about the "Bidders Day" at
> Growing Brixton’s Rec Quarter – 49 Brixton Station Road and 6 Canterbury Crescent​due 30th October I believe.
> "The community" has been invited, though mo obvious signs of how or who in the council web pages.
> They do have this Matthew Bennett special though https://lambethnow.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2021/03/Growing-Brixtons-Rec-Quarter-MOI.pdf



I have. One has to sign a confidentiality agreement to attend. So personally I'm not keen. Waiting for clarification on that. 

I don't understand why there is one as invite states the bidders will only be talking in general terms. Not about any proposals for the site.


----------



## Mr paulee (Oct 26, 2021)

The Black Cultural Archives, based in Brixton’s Windrush Square, is to have a new managing director. Current director Arike Oke will step down at the end of this month.

Her successor will be Lisa Anderson, who will join BCA as interim managing director on 6 December.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 27, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Wholefoods closed today due to a break in last night.



Crowdfunder launched....








						Save Brixton Wholefoods, organized by Hilary Waterfield
					

CAN YOU HELP SAVE BRIXTON WHOLEFOODS?     As many of you will be aware, Brixton Wholefoods … Hilary Waterfield needs your support for Save Brixton Wholefoods



					www.gofundme.com


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 28, 2021)

Odd that they're struggling. It's not as if they have much competition. How do they compare to healthfood shops in other areas? Or is the problem that supermarkets are stocking more and more healthfood products?


----------



## ricbake (Oct 28, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Odd that they're struggling. It's not as if they have much competition. How do they compare to healthfood shops in other areas? Or is the problem that supermarkets are stocking more and more healthfood products?


Someone broke in through the roof and trashed the place...


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 28, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Odd that they're struggling. It's not as if they have much competition. How do they compare to healthfood shops in other areas? Or is the problem that supermarkets are stocking more and more healthfood products?


They say that the rent increases are the main problem


----------



## SwitzerlandHero (Oct 28, 2021)

Hello!

I'm currently writing a book on London pubs and the story behind their names.

I'm going to include the Atlantic (Dog) and I was wondering if anyone knew the reason behind the choice of the name Dogstar for the pub when it reopened in 1995? My Internet searches brought me here as there were several other interesting articles about the pub on the website.

(As my username suggests I wish I was also able to ask about the Hero of Switzerland but I know that is sadly no more - great pub sign though...)


----------



## edcraw (Oct 28, 2021)

SwitzerlandHero said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm currently writing a book on London pubs and the story behind their names.
> 
> ...



For some reason I’ve always thought it was a reference to DH Lawrence & the Southern reference alluding to South London but not actually sure if that’s true. 



> The wonderful Southern night-sky that makes a man feel so lonely, alien: with Orion standing on his head in the west, and his sword-belt upside down, and his Dog-star prancing in mid-heaven, high above him; and with the Southern Cross insignificantly mixed in with the other stars, democratically inconspicuous.







__





						Naples Life,Death & Miracle
					






					www.naplesldm.com


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2021)

SwitzerlandHero said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm currently writing a book on London pubs and the story behind their names.
> 
> ...


I suspect it was just a trendy sounding name. As an aside, it's been suggested the company Antic who have owned the building for many years, took their name from the Atlantic.

I wrote this a while ago:









						Dogstar, 389 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton – bar review and history
					

Now a Brixton institution loved by clubbers, the Dogstar is an imposing three-storey Victorian pub, standing on the busy corner of Coldharbour Lane and Atlantic Road, Brixton. The Dogstar operates …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## twistedAM (Oct 28, 2021)

editor said:


> I suspect it was just a trendy sounding name. As an aside, it's been suggested the company Antic who have owned the building for many years, took their name from the Atlantic.
> 
> I wrote this a while ago:
> 
> ...


Not sure about that. The developer-cum-publican Anthony Thomas's first company was Black Ant who you might remember from the eviction of residents on Blenheim Gardens about five years ago.




__





						Anthony James THOMAS personal appointments - Find and update company information - GOV.UK
					

Free company information from Companies House including registered office address, filing history, accounts, annual return, officers, charges, business activity




					find-and-update.company-information.service.gov.uk


----------



## editor (Oct 28, 2021)

Buzzed Crowdfunder launched to save Brixton Wholefoods


----------



## Tron Cruise (Oct 28, 2021)

SwitzerlandHero said:


> Hello!
> 
> I'm currently writing a book on London pubs and the story behind their names.
> 
> ...


It‘s in Henry Miller’s ‘Sexus’ (published in 1949) which is also where Keanu Reeves‘ band got it’s name from (1991). There’s also Stan Brakhage who made a film called Dog Star Man in 1964. So was it Henry, Stan, DH or Keanu who provided the inspiration?


----------



## SwitzerlandHero (Oct 28, 2021)

editor said:


> I suspect it was just a trendy sounding name. As an aside, it's been suggested the company Antic who have owned the building for many years, took their name from the Atlantic.
> 
> I wrote this a while ago:
> 
> ...


It was that excellent article which brought me to this forum to ask the question.

I also emailed Antic directly who told me you'd be the best person to ask as they didn't know either.

I was curious if they'd been any articles at the time it opened where the guy gave some explanation behind the name but it doesn't sound like it.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 28, 2021)

Tron Cruise said:


> It‘s in Henry Miller’s ‘Sexus’ (published in 1949) which is also where Keanu Reeves‘ band got it’s name from (1991). There’s also Stan Brakhage who made a film called Dog Star Man in 1964. So was it Henry, Stan, DH or Keanu who provided the inspiration?


Sirius is also mentionned by Robert Anton WIlson and Philip K Dick, so who knows?


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 28, 2021)

...Sirius business !!


----------



## Ms T (Oct 29, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> Crowdfunder launched....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Was just coming on here to post this


----------



## Ms T (Oct 29, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Odd that they're struggling. It's not as if they have much competition. How do they compare to healthfood shops in other areas? Or is the problem that supermarkets are stocking more and more healthfood products?


I imagine their footfall fell considerably during the lockdowns, and also when they were restricted to four people in the shop at a time.


----------



## Jimbeau (Oct 29, 2021)

Ms T said:


> I imagine their footfall fell considerably during the lockdowns, and also when they were restricted to four people in the shop at a time.


I feel dreadfully sad for them, but in recent years they’ve felt more and more like a relic from a bygone era. When I first turned veggie in the late 80s I would go to shops like this for pulses, grains, organic veg, and the like - all of which can now be found everywhere. Even biodegradable soap refills are available at a couple of other places hereabouts. Fresher herbs and spices can be found at Nour, and even oddities like Tartex pâté and TVP chunks (neither of which I’ve touched for well over a decade) are in Holland & Barrett. 

In a world where wholefoods and diverse global ingredients are now commonplace, I wonder how they’ve been hanging on. 

Plus - I hate to say - they are pricey, and they can be slow and quite rude sometimes. 

All that aside, I hope they make it.


----------



## organicpanda (Oct 30, 2021)

Brixton Wholefoods has hit their target in 3 days so there are obviously some people (me included) who like the idea of a shop that isn't owned by a conglomerate and isn't staffed by people who are forced to be automatons


----------



## editor (Oct 30, 2021)

organicpanda said:


> Brixton Wholefoods has hit their target in 3 days so there are obviously some people (me included) who like the idea of a shop that isn't owned by a conglomerate and isn't staffed by people who are forced to be automatons


Proud to say that nearly 150 people followed the link from the Buzz article to the GoFundMe page


----------



## nagapie (Oct 30, 2021)

organicpanda said:


> Brixton Wholefoods has hit their target in 3 days so there are obviously some people (me included) who like the idea of a shop that isn't owned by a conglomerate and isn't staffed by people who are forced to be automatons


I love Brixton wholefoods. I rarely shop there these days due to getting down that way and lack of cash for specialist goods but I would be very sad to see them close. I love what they stand for including the lack of 'customer service' although I've personally never found them rude.


----------



## BusLanes (Oct 30, 2021)

It's a hard one, isn't it. I like that they are there but I almost never go


----------



## CH1 (Nov 3, 2021)

Since we've had some slow news days can I remind posters of Curtis Sliwa, who brought the Guardian Angels tube militia to Brixton in 1988.
Seems he was trounced in yesterday's election for Mayor of New Yo








						NYC mayoral election: Democrat Eric Adams soundly defeats Republican Curtis Sliwa
					

Democratic candidate Eric Adams won New York City’s mayoral election on Tuesday night, soundly defeating Republican challenger and “Guardian Angels” founder Curtis Sliwa in a race to determine who will lead the country’s most populous city.




					www.foxnews.com
				




A bit like Mr Sliwa's mayoral camapign, the Guardian Angels on London tubes lasted about a week.
Maybe we are not macho enough?


----------



## TopCat (Nov 3, 2021)

They famously arrived in Charing Cross to confront the poll tax rioters.


----------



## northeast (Nov 3, 2021)

Anyone watched the movie Last Christmas on Netflix with Emilia Clarke? About 3:30 mins in is Electric avenue well about 1 and half minutes worth, thought might be slighting interesting to someone as we head towards Christmas and if they are GOT fans.. I cannot offer any review of the movie as didn't watch it.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Nov 3, 2021)

northeast said:


> Anyone watched the movie Last Christmas on Netflix with Emilia Clarke? About 3:30 mins in is Electric avenue well about 1 and half minutes worth, thought might be slighting interesting to someone as we head towards Christmas and if they are GOT fans.. I cannot offer any review of the
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I noticed that too. Here are some pics. Pro Tip: it's a terrible, geographically incontinent, sub-Richard Curtis tedious mess.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 3, 2021)

TopCat said:


> They famously arrived in Charing Cross to confront the poll tax rioters.



That is amazing


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Anybody heard anything about the "Bidders Day" at
> Growing Brixton’s Rec Quarter – 49 Brixton Station Road and 6 Canterbury Crescent​due 30th October I believe.
> "The community" has been invited, though mo obvious signs of how or who in the council web pages.
> They do have this Matthew Bennett special though https://lambethnow.co.uk/wp-content/uploads/2021/03/Growing-Brixtons-Rec-Quarter-MOI.pdf



Brixton Rec Users Group have decided not to go if rep chosen has to sign a confidentiality agreement to attend.

At this time to attend one has to sign confidentiality agreement.

Don't feel a community group should do this.
.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 3, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Brixton Rec Users Group have decided not to go if rep chosen has to sign a confidentiality agreement to attend.
> 
> At this time to attend one has to sign confidentiality agreement.
> 
> ...


Sounds like this is really an officers and developers meeting - and they are saying others can go, subject to confidentiality agreement so they are not accused of doing it secretly. Obviously any community attendees are likely to be observers, not active participants.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 3, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Sounds like this is really an officers and developers meeting - and they are saying others can go, subject to confidentiality agreement so they are not accused of doing it secretly. Obviously any community attendees are likely to be observers, not active participants.



Its this:



> 1.    To provide an opportunity for the potential development partner to meet invited representatives from the local community (including businesses, residents, young people, third sector and voluntary groups etc) pre submission of final bids in order that the community can contribute ideas to the final proposals.



So can't question the scheme. But will be expected input ideas for developers. 

Also says this:




> Developer proposals will not be presented at this event due to the sensitive nature of the procurement process which is yet to be concluded. However, they will introduce who they are, their understanding of Brixton – its communities, economy and culture – and explain their aspirations for the project.



So kind of wonder why confidentiality agreement is needed.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 4, 2021)

I got this from Stop the Tower/save Nour they are supporting campaign by section of One Lambeth who want referendum on returning Council to Committee system. Free to join Zoom meeting tomorrow.









						#LambethRef2022 - Make Lambeth work for all voters!
					

Eventbrite - LambethRef2022 presents #LambethRef2022 - Make Lambeth work for all voters! - Friday, 5 November 2021 - Find event and ticket information.




					www.eventbrite.co.uk
				




I won't be able to attend but support this.

Quote:

Currently, Lambeth Council runs under a strong leader system where we have a cabinet with the council leader as the head and 10 other councillors who are chosen by the council leader.

These 11 councillors have the power to make decisions that impact on the whole of the borough leaving your elected represent unable to represent their constituents leaving them voiceless.

*Change needs to happen.*

Please join our upcoming session to find out more information on our campaign.

Sign the petition www.tinyurl.com/LambethRef

For more information visit www.lambethref.co.uk


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 5, 2021)

Missing person alert


----------



## CH1 (Nov 5, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> I got this from Stop the Tower/save Nour they are supporting campaign by section of One Lambeth who want referendum on returning Council to Committee system. Free to join Zoom meeting tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I support it too - but they appear to be swimming against the tide.
Bankrupt Croydon just voted for an elected Mayor on a 21% turnout.

One would have thought that with a bankruptcy hastened by the relatively unaccountable Leader and Cabinet government model (like Lambeth's) Croydon people would have been very circumspect about having a potentially dodgy Mayor for 4 years.

Even Steve Reed MP was amazed - but then hankered after a return of Val Shawcross.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 5, 2021)

I received this today I know its not Brixton exactly (its in kennington) but I thought there might be some supprters here





 

 





 *THE PETITION SIGNATURES GOAL IS IN SIGHT - SAVE THE CINEMA MUSEUM!*

 


The Cinema Museum nears the end game in its fight for survival.

We intend to deliver our 'Save the Cinema Museum' petition to our landlords tomorrow, November the 5th, Bonfire Night! 

This will trigger the launch of the big final fight - we intend on smashing previous targets and obtaining as many signatures as we possibly can in just under 24hrs. Can our goal be achieved?  Of course it can, but we need just a little bit more of your amazing efforts!,

Please assist by giving one last monumental shove in the right direction, via adding your much sought-after signature to the petition and sharing the following link as widely as you can; *https://tinyurl.com/y9jgubrv* .

 We're already past 60,500 signatures, who knows what the final numbers will be?

With love, thanks and best wishes from the trustees and all the volunteers at The Cinema Museum


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 5, 2021)

I thought there was a thread for kennington gossip but I cant find it now - did I imagine that?


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 5, 2021)

friendofdorothy said:


> I thought there was a thread for kennington gossip but I cant find it now - did I imagine that?


There is but I think the Brixton thread gets more traffic so maybe good to put the petition here as well
kennington thread here..... Clapham, Stockwell and Kennington news, rumour and general chat


----------



## edcraw (Nov 5, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> I got this from Stop the Tower/save Nour they are supporting campaign by section of One Lambeth who want referendum on returning Council to Committee system. Free to join Zoom meeting tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



See they’ve dropped the One Lambeth name. Obviously the pro car lobby group one was too toxic.



			https://twitter.com/lambethindies?s=21


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 5, 2021)

edcraw said:


> See they’ve dropped the One Lambeth name. Obviously the pro car lobby group one was too toxic.
> 
> 
> 
> https://twitter.com/lambethindies?s=21



I have chatted to several of the people involved in the petition. The experience they have had with the Council recently has been a sharp learning curve for them. The lack of representation that people have in Lambeth is partly due to the Cabinet system.

Save Nour/ Stop the Tower are backing this campaign.

So am I.

Years of dealing with the this New Labour Council and removing Cabinet system won't solve everything but it's a start.

Worst aspect of Cabinet system is that back bench Cllrs have to just do what they are told by the leadership. They can't listen to there constituents and argue on their behalf. This is common experience.

If they do what happened to Rachel Heywood might happen to them.


----------



## editor (Nov 5, 2021)

These guys are well worth supporting Photos and videos – Brixton Chamber Orchestra launch fundraising campaign with rap-packed performance


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 5, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Sounds like this is really an officers and developers meeting - and they are saying others can go, subject to confidentiality agreement so they are not accused of doing it secretly. Obviously any community attendees are likely to be observers, not active participants.



There has been exchange of emails on the Council Meet the Bidders meeting tomorrow. ( the developers who want the Pop Brixton and International House sites. 

Council still aren't backing down on participant signing confidentiality agreement. 

So BRUG have confirmed they won't attend. 

I've heard on grapevine several other people won't go. 

So be interesting to see what attendence is. 

Im personally relieved as won't have to give up my Saturday being wound up by Council. 

It was pointed out to Regen that community groups should have been asked format of meeting like this. Not have it presented to them as fait accompli. 

The payment for attending is also cited as reason not to go. Community groups aren't there to be bought as focus group attendee to facilitate Council Regen procurement process.


----------



## Not a Vet (Nov 6, 2021)

Steam train alert: for those that like that sort of thing, the steam pulled Hampshire Pullman will be passing through Brixton at approximately 11.52 this morning


----------



## felonius monk (Nov 6, 2021)

Not a Vet said:


> Steam train alert: for those that like that sort of thing, the steam pulled Hampshire Pullman will be passing through Brixton at approximately 11.52 this morning


Also the London to Brighton Vintage Car Rally tomorrow morning passes through Brixton 8am ish onward. The route is split so half go via Stockwell and Clapham Common as well. Parp parp!  





__





						London to Brighton Veteran Car Run - The Route & Time Table Page
					





					www.vccofgb.co.uk


----------



## Rushy (Nov 6, 2021)

felonius monk said:


> Also the London to Brighton Vintage Car Rally tomorrow morning passes through Brixton 8am ish onward. The route is split so half go via Stockwell and Clapham Common as well. Parp parp!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## theboris (Nov 7, 2021)

This is worrying, about a man synonymous with Brixton photography Police appeal over missing British Black Panther photographer Neil Kenlock


----------



## theboris (Nov 7, 2021)

Rushy said:


> Thanks for the reminder!


Every year I try to remember to get up early and watch this go past my front door. I forgot again this year, but I was in Cornwall, anyway.


----------



## theboris (Nov 7, 2021)

theboris said:


> This is worrying, about a man synonymous with Brixton photography Police appeal over missing British Black Panther photographer Neil Kenlock


More info on Neil's work here: 'They wanted to jail us all' – Black Panthers photographer Neil Kenlock looks back


----------



## Rushy (Nov 8, 2021)

theboris said:


> Every year I try to remember to get up early and watch this go past my front door. I forgot again this year, but I was in Cornwall, anyway.


Me too. And again!


----------



## editor (Nov 8, 2021)

Old cars in Brixton! 



















						See the London to Brighton Veteran Car Run passing through Brixton, Sun 7th Nov 2021
					

The world’s longest running motoring event took place last Sunday, with the London to Brighton Veteran Car Run commemorating the 125th anniversary of the famous Emancipation Run of November 1896. B…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## ricbake (Nov 8, 2021)

theboris said:


> More info on Neil's work here: 'They wanted to jail us all' – Black Panthers photographer Neil Kenlock looks back





theboris said:


> This is worrying, about a man synonymous with Brixton photography Police appeal over missing British Black Panther photographer Neil Kenlock


He's been found!


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 8, 2021)

Confirmed:


----------



## theboris (Nov 8, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Confirmed:


Great news British Black Panther photographer ‘safe and home’ after going missing


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2021)

New Co -op store opens up by the Stockwell Skate Park 








						New Co-op store opens up on Stockwell Road in Brixton
					

Co-op is set to serve-up its newest food store this week (Thursday 11th November) next to the Stockwell Skate Park, following a £756,000 investment creating 16 local jobs. Located on the ground flo…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2021)

Brixton tube station art 5 More Minutes – a new large-scale public commission at Brixton Underground station by Joy Labinjo


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 11, 2021)

Breaking news....


----------



## editor (Nov 11, 2021)

Forgive me for the Mail link






Looking a bit Sid James




https:// www. dailymail. co.uk/femail/article-10190731/Charles-smiles-meets-Princes-Trust-young-entrepreneurs-Brixton.html


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 11, 2021)

editor said:


> Looking a bit Sid James


looking a bit like he was in The Beehive from about 10am


----------



## theboris (Nov 11, 2021)

Very touching to see those born this in this century paying tribute to those who served in the last


----------



## theboris (Nov 11, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> looking a bit like he was in The Beehive from about 10am


HRH in the window of shame!


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 11, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> Breaking news....View attachment 296299



There is some footage of the visit here:


​


----------



## madolesance (Nov 12, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> There is some footage of the visit here:
> 
> 
> ​



Tug that fore lock good and strong! Thats what they want of us. There will always be a division between those who are privileged and those who have nothing.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 12, 2021)

theboris said:


> HRH in the window of shame!



No shame in starting early with a good value pint?


----------



## CH1 (Nov 12, 2021)

BusLanes said:


> No shame in starting early with a good value pint?


Possibly but I note that the 99p Ruddles is "off". IMHO the £1,99 Sam Brookes contract beers are nothing to write home about.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 12, 2021)

CH1 said:


> Possibly but I note that the 99p Ruddles is "off". IMHO the £1,99 Sam Brookes contract beers are nothing to write home about.



You just need something to numb the throat


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 12, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> The council has leafletted residents about the Windrush Sq anti-terror bollards:


Windrush Square/Effra Road

Has there been any update on re-opening of the bus stop?
And given all the unexpected work on utilities mean that they have managed to find a way to replace all of the blown light bulbs in the fancy lighting installed at the time of the landscaping of the square?


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 12, 2021)

lang rabbie said:


> Windrush Square/Effra Road
> 
> Has there been any update on re-opening of the bus stop?
> And given all the unexpected work on utilities mean that they have managed to find a way to replace all of the blown light bulbs in the fancy lighting installed at the time of the landscaping of the square?



Jay Rayner was on the twitter about this the other day....


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 12, 2021)

Just walk up the road 100m to the bus stops outside Halfords.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 12, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Just walk up the road 100m to the bus stops outside Halfords.



I don’t go up there much after dark but from what I read here there’s a few wrong uns sloping about round there so I guess if you’re alone this might be a bit stressful.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 12, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Just walk up the road 100m to the bus stops outside Halfords.


spoken like a man.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 13, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Just walk up the road 100m to the bus stops outside Halfords.


Its been like that for a while. Arguably safer than hanging around Windrush Square.


----------



## edcraw (Nov 13, 2021)

Response from TfL below. Seems it’s to do with the widening of the pavement which has restricted how many buses can stop and the installation of the anti terrorism barriers on Windrush Sq over running.

They really need to stop outside the station, even Windrush Sq is a bit of an ask for some to walk & crossing Coldharbour Lane is pretty horrible when really busy.


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 13, 2021)

friendofdorothy said:


> spoken like a man.


Females can’t walk the extra distance ?
Lol.


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 13, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Females can’t walk the extra distance ?
> Lol.


Don't confirm to everyone that you are an actual idiot. The point is that walking by windrush square late at night can be intimidating. Maybe not for you, but for others yes.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 13, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Just walk up the road 100m to the bus stops outside Halfords.


Good job they never built the 1970 Brixton Transport Interchange.
To produce the same level of inconvenience for pedestrian passengers as at present the ytansport panners would have had to drop a nuclear bomb!


			https://boroughphotos.org/lambeth/brixton-centre-proposed-transport-interchange/


----------



## CH1 (Nov 13, 2021)

edcraw said:


> Response from TfL below. Seems it’s to do with the widening of the pavement which has restricted how many buses can stop and the installation of the anti terrorism barriers on Windrush Sq over running.
> 
> They really need to stop outside the station, even Windrush Sq is a bit of an ask for some to walk & crossing Coldharbour Lane is pretty horrible when really busy.
> 
> View attachment 296558


Quite rioght. They now have got a mindset that having an interchange will encourage more Covid passengers.


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 13, 2021)

Just walked across Brixton Hill by the Nisa / Post Office and saw half a dozen people with protest signs bearing the name "Rebels on the Roundabouts". They were not protesting so much as gathering together, presumably to protest.

Never heard of them before but a quick Google seems to indicate they are not fans of vaccination or the like


----------



## Ol Nick (Nov 13, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Just walk up the road 100m to the bus stops outside Halfords.


Why not just get your chauffeur to pick you up?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 13, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> Jay Rayner was on the twitter about this the other day....



Seems like a big storm in a teacup. 3 people stand at the wrong place for the bus, the bus validly goes past them as it isnt a hail and ride taxi service, nothing else untoward appears to happen, local millionaire gets on his pedestal to publicly hassle TFL probably to boost his massive ego. Well done mate, let's hope TFL respond to you so you can stop holding your breath 🙄


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 13, 2021)

sparkybird said:


> ... The point is that walking by windrush square late at night can be intimidating. Maybe not for you, but for others yes.



It seems that it can be intimidating for some people at 8.00 a.m. in the morning too.


----------



## edcraw (Nov 13, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Seems like a big storm in a teacup. 3 people stand at the wrong place for the bus, the bus validly goes past them as it isnt a hail and ride taxi service, nothing else untoward appears to happen, local millionaire gets on his pedestal to publicly hassle TFL probably to boost his massive ego. Well done mate, let's hope TFL respond to you so you can stop holding your breath 🙄



I think you’ve missed the point. Those buses don’t stop there. Not sure why you’re having ago at Jay Rayner either lots of people have been raising this issue for a while now. Should be pretty pleased a ‘millionaire’ is getting the tube & bus tbh and recognises issues for others.


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 13, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Seems like a big storm in a teacup. 3 people stand at the wrong place for the bus, the bus validly goes past them as it isnt a hail and ride taxi service, nothing else untoward appears to happen, local millionaire gets on his pedestal to publicly hassle TFL probably to boost his massive ego. Well done mate, let's hope TFL respond to you so you can stop holding your breath 🙄


Perhaps more of an indication that the signage indicating that stop ZA is still closed (despite much of the building work paraphernalia now having been removed) is inadequate.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 13, 2021)

edcraw said:


> I think you’ve missed the point. Those buses don’t stop there. Not sure why you’re having ago at Jay Rayner either lots of people have been raising this issue for a while now. Should be pretty pleased a ‘millionaire’ is getting the tube & bus tbh and recognises issues for others.
> 
> View attachment 296588


Perhaps i have missed the point, but I got the impression that they sighed because the 37 and then the number 3 didn't stop for them, so they had to walk on alone? despite standing at bus stop Z where as you have illustrated are not supposed to stop there? If so, i really don't see where TFL are at fault here. Yes, there is a closed bus stop in that vicinity, but its clearly for a reason. TFL haven't just decided to close the bus stop for a bit of a laugh, or to force people to walk a hundred yards up the road to the next one.


----------



## edcraw (Nov 13, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Perhaps i have missed the point, but I got the impression that they sighed because the 37 and then the number 3 didn't stop for them, so they had to walk on alone? despite standing at bus stop Z where as you have illustrated are not supposed to stop there? If so, i really don't see where TFL are at fault here. Yes, there is a closed bus stop in that vicinity, but its clearly for a reason. TFL haven't just decided to close the bus stop for a bit of a laugh, or to force people to walk a hundred yards up the road to the next one.



TfL changed the Brixton bus stops so they don’t stop there. Then the next bus stop has also been closed. People now have to walk nearly half a mile to the next one and lots will struggle with that. They have their reasons but it doesn’t mean people can’t question it and that they couldn’t find better solutions.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 13, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> Breaking news....View attachment 296299



Further images of Prince Charles' 11 November 2021 visit to Brixton to meet young people who have set up their own businesses through the Prince’s Trust Enterprise programme:







(Source: as stated in image)






(Source: as stated in image)






(Source: as stated in image)






(Source: as stated in image)






(Source: as stated in image)






(Source: as stated in image)






(Source: as stated in image)






(Source: as stated in image)






(Source: as stated in image)






(Source: as stated in image)​


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 13, 2021)

edcraw said:


> TfL changed the Brixton bus stops so they don’t stop there. Then the next bus stop has also been closed. People now have to walk nearly half a mile to the next one and lots will struggle with that. They have their reasons but it doesn’t mean people can’t question it and that they couldn’t find better solutions.


I dont see why TFL should have to find a better solution. Im sure the nearest bus stop for the 37 or the 3 is not half a mile away, there is one outside Lloyds on Acre Lane and one by Morval Road. TFL are apparently £11 Billion in debt, and i think are doing pretty good job in maintaining a cheap 24 hour bus service, when most other cities the buses stop for the day at 10pm. I really dont think its a massive hardship for people to just make sure they actually get to the place where they can board the bus 🤷‍♂️.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 13, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I dont see why TFL should have to find a better solution. Im sure the nearest bus stop for the 37 or the 3 is not half a mile away, there is one outside Lloyds on Acre Lane and one by Morval Road. TFL are apparently £11 Billion in debt, and i think are doing pretty good job in maintaining a cheap 24 hour bus service, when most other cities the buses stop for the day at 10pm. I really dont think its a massive hardship for people to just make sure they actually get to the place where they can board the bus 🤷‍♂️.


You are negating the idea of London Transport as a unified system.
Apparently now people have to have local knowledge to make bus journeys via Brixton town centre.

BTW there are a large selection of busses available outside the new Battersea Power Station Northern Line terminus.
Maybe this - or you - see this as a class issue?  I mean the wrong type of people getting the 37 bus (as they usually are!!!)


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Females can’t walk the extra distance ?
> Lol.


You're embarrassing yourself now. Idiot.


----------



## editor (Nov 13, 2021)

sparkybird said:


> Don't confirm to everyone that you are an actual idiot. The point is that walking by windrush square late at night can be intimidating. Maybe not for you, but for others yes.


A female friend of mine who had finished a late shift was waiting at this stop when the bus sailed by.  As there was an unsavoury sort lurking, I stayed with her until the next bus came along. The stop is not very well lit and I don't think I'd feel too comfortable hanging around there for long at night.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 13, 2021)

CH1 said:


> You are negating the idea of London Transport as a unified system.
> Apparently now people have to have local knowledge to make bus journeys via Brixton town centre.
> 
> BTW there are a large selection of busses available outside the new Battersea Power Station Northern Line terminus.
> Maybe this - or you - see this as a class issue?  I mean the wrong type of people getting the 37 bus (as they usually are!!!)


Going a little bit off topic, but my admiration for TFL is certainly questioned by the decision to build 2 new tube stations in that area, plonking them in Zone 1, rather than channelling the cash into areas like the Old Kent Road which is a working class area with no tube or trains. I suppose property developers dirty money holds a lot of clout, when they have thousands of glass and steel boxes to sell to overseas investors for £900,000 a pop.


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 13, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I dont see why TFL should have to find a better solution. Im sure the nearest bus stop for the 37 or the 3 is not half a mile away, there is one outside Lloyds on Acre Lane and one by Morval Road. TFL are apparently £11 Billion in debt, and i think are doing pretty good job in maintaining a cheap 24 hour bus service, when most other cities the buses stop for the day at 10pm. I really dont think its a massive hardship for people to just make sure they actually get to the place they can board the bus 🤷‍♂️.


Part of the issue is TfL's corporate unwillingness to ever give "bad news" about disruption to travel.

So when you look up where to catch the 3 or 37 you get *"St Matthew's Church has reported access issues"* instead of a simple "This stop is closed". 
If you have no disabilities, you are likely to read this as meaning "there may be a few steps to get around, but that it not going to be a problem for me" and walk to the stop. 

It is only when you click the plus button (not so easy on a mobile while walking) that you get to the actual situation.


Having already seen buses sail past you at the closed and badly lit bus stop, trying to find the next stop using the current TfL website interface requires going through another two screens and scrolling through a list of all stops on the route until you find that the next stop is "St Matthew's Estate", which is not exactly a good description, so you then have to click through to map view.


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 13, 2021)

sparkybird said:


> Don't confirm to everyone that you are an actual idiot. The point is that walking by windrush square late at night can be intimidating. Maybe not for you, but for others yes.


Any adults around to help you out with this ?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 13, 2021)

lang rabbie said:


> Part of the issue is TfL's corporate unwillingness to ever give "bad news" about disruption to travel.
> 
> So when you look up where to catch the 3 or 37 you get *"St Matthew's Church has reported access issues"* instead of a simple "This stop is closed".
> If you have no disabilities, you are likely to read this as meaning "there may be a few steps to get around, but that it not going to be a problem for me" and walk to the stop. View attachment 296593
> ...


Instead of going to the TFL website, i would highly recommend the City Mapper app. It tells you exactly how to get home, via several routes, and seems to know every single closure or disruption going and how to avoid them. It also tells you the quickest route, cheapest route etc etc. 

However no amount of apps, lighting, or bus stops that are functional will stop the problem of wrong un's lurking in the night up to no good.


----------



## nick (Nov 13, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Any adults around to help you out with this ?


Not a cool response


----------



## klang (Nov 13, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Further images of Prince Charles' 11 November 2021 visit to Brixton to meet young people who have set up their own businesses through the Prince’s Trust Enterprise programme:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In every single image he looks like a cunt.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 13, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Females can’t walk the extra distance ?
> Lol.


tell that to Sarah Everard


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 13, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Instead of going to the TFL website, i would highly recommend the City Mapper app. It tells you exactly how to get home, via several routes, and seems to know every single closure or disruption going and how to avoid them. It also tells you the quickest route, cheapest route etc etc.
> 
> However no amount of apps, lighting, or bus stops that are functional will stop the problem of wrong un's lurking in the night up to no good.


would seem people are very quick to look/blame for issues when common sense can provide a solution.
correct me if I am wrong - 3/37/196 services are the ones that stop outside ritzy?
3 - you can catch by brixton rd /Police station stop
37 - you can catch just up form McDonakds on Acre lane
196 - you can catch by the academy.

all within 2-5 min walk from the closed stop outside the Ritzy.


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 13, 2021)

friendofdorothy said:


> tell that to Sarah Everard


Even for you - that's fucking stupid.
Grow up.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 13, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Even for you - that's fucking stupid.
> Grow up.


Except everyone can tell you're the dick on this thread.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 13, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Even for you - that's fucking stupid.
> Grow up


even for me? I'm 60 years old and in my teen age / younger years ideas of personal safety were informed by The Yorkshire ripper.  I took part in reclaim the night marches in the 80s. That 100 yards to the next bus stop are not very well lit past long private gardens and the stop itself in front of trees and closed carparks.   I plan all my routes after dark with such things in mind and always have. Perhaps being a man you have never noticed. Perhaps someone will come along with some violence against women / femicide stats and low rape conviction stats.

Fuck right off your stupid ideas boy and get your some education and awareness.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 13, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Seems like a big storm in a teacup. 3 people stand at the wrong place for the bus, the bus validly goes past them as it isnt a hail and ride taxi service, nothing else untoward appears to happen, local millionaire gets on his pedestal to publicly hassle TFL probably to boost his massive ego. Well done mate, let's hope TFL respond to you so you can stop holding your breath 🙄


you can fuck off too


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 13, 2021)

friendofdorothy said:


> even for me? I'm 60 years old and in my teen age / younger years ideas of personal safety were informed by The Yorkshire ripper.  I took part in reclaim the night marches in the 80s. That 100 yards to the next bus stop are not very well lit past long private gardens and the stop itself in front of trees and closed carparks.   I plan all my routes after dark with such things in mind and always have. Perhaps being a man you have never noticed. Perhaps someone will come along with some violence against women / femicide stats and low rape conviction stats.
> 
> Fuck right off your stupid ideas boy and get your some education and awareness


Couldn't give a fucking shit how old you are or what you've reported to have done.
Bringing Sarah Everard into a discussion when it has zero relevancy is crass and insensitive.

Education and awareness - the irony.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 13, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Couldn't give a fucking shit how old you are or what you've reported to have done.
> Bringing Sarah Everard into a discussion when it has zero relevancy is crass and insensitive.
> 
> Education and awareness - the irony.


Women's safety at night makes that comment entirely relevant. Are you actually serious?


----------



## nagapie (Nov 13, 2021)

I'm also not happy about the accessibility of the moved bus stops in what is supposed to be a transport system moving towards betterment in this area.
Why would you get the bus instead of take your car if you have any issues impacting on mobility at all?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 13, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Any adults around to help you out with this ?


what an arse, not just an arse but one without any compassion, sympathy or undersatnding for womens safety or anyone with less ability.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 13, 2021)

nagapie said:


> Why would you get the bus instead of take your car if you have any issues impacting on mobility at all?


Forgive my lack of nuance but is that a facetious* question?  I didn't get much sleep last night so my head fells like its in the mud.

*as in deliberately highlighting a problematic assumption.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 13, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Couldn't give a fucking shit how old you are or what you've reported to have done.
> Bringing Sarah Everard into a discussion when it has zero relevancy is crass and insensitive.
> 
> Education and awareness - the irony.


obviously you don't give a shit about womens / public safety.  If you cant see the link I really cant help you.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 13, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Forgive my lack of nuance but is that a facetious* question?
> 
> *as in deliberately highlighting a problematic assumption.


No, accessibility is a key issue for me personally and professionally. I was highlighting as goes against national and local policy. And it's true.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 13, 2021)

Then surely the answer is what about those without cars?

I feel like I'm missing something.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 13, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Then surely the answer is what about those without cars?
> 
> I feel like I'm missing something.


They're fucked too.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 13, 2021)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> Then surely the answer is what about those without cars?
> 
> I feel like I'm missing something.


The point about cars was not to detract from the accessibility problem for everyone.
It was an additional point to show how it provides a deterrent for those who then could choose to opt out of public transport.


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 13, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Any adults around to help you out with this ?


If you were standing next to me, obviously not.
Off you pop knobend


----------



## teuchter (Nov 13, 2021)

The bus stop thing ought to be dealt with in the meantime by providing some kind of signage at the tube exit and at the closed bus stop that explains clearly where the alternative stops are (ie the other central brixton ones, not the Currys one).

Brixton is supposed to be a transport interchange so things should be designed for people who don't necessarily know the local area. It's a completely reasonable expectation that if you exit a tube station there will be centrally located well lit bus stops within a short walking distance. The Currys one is no good as an alternative to the Ritzy one.


----------



## edcraw (Nov 13, 2021)

I don’t quite get why there isn’t room for all the buses to stop along the road outside the tube, especially after any COVID reasons.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 13, 2021)

There used to be 2 lanes of traffic plus a bus / bus stop lane:




Now there is just one regular lane, a bus lane and then the "build-out" bus stop section.



As I understand it, as well as giving more pedestrian space, part of the idea of those built out stops is that the buses don't have to pull in and then wait to pull out again into busy general traffic. They stop within the flow, and can then carry straight on without delay.

But I can see that this might not work so well when you've got loads of buses stopping because they still have to get around each other, so then they are wanting to pull out into the "regular" traffic lane.

I haven't really examined exactly how things work just there, post alteration, though.


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 13, 2021)

lang rabbie said:


> Has there been any update on re-opening of the bus stop?
> And given all the unexpected work on utilities mean that they have managed to find a way to replace all of the blown light bulbs in the fancy lighting installed at the time of the landscaping of the square?


Yes, another leaflet on Nov 5. More discoveries of unrecorded cables. Bus stop to reopen on Nov 30th. "Substantial completion before the Christmas period". No mention of the lights.

A police officer rang me the other day to say they were telling people not to skateboard in Windrush Sq, which is something I dialled 101 about. I asked him about the gaggle of dealers in front of the cultural archives and the users occupying the doorways in Rushcroft Rd. He says the road is much better since residents installed a camera in one of the doorways. That was done years ago...if that's the only crumb of comfort he can give...


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 13, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Even for you - that's fucking stupid.
> Grow up.





Mr paulee said:


> Couldn't give a fucking shit how old you are or what you've reported to have done.
> Bringing Sarah Everard into a discussion when it has zero relevancy is crass and insensitive.
> 
> Education and awareness - the irony.



wtf Mr paulee...some of your iconoclastic  postings are thought provoking and grist to
 the mill of discussion but what you’re doing here is a bit fkin bleak tbh....


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 14, 2021)

friendofdorothy said:


> you can fuck off too


Thanks. Ive noticed you've offered no solutions to the problem discussed.


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 14, 2021)

Pointless asking anyone to think of solutions or walk to another bus stop. 

Easier just whine and cry about petty inconvenience.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Pointless asking anyone to think of solutions or walk to another bus stop.
> 
> Easier just whine and cry about petty inconvenience.


Yes. Why won't women listen to you because you obviously know what's best for them.  

Why can't they just do as you say and stop their silly complaining about feeling unsafe and vulnerable at a bus stop at night?


----------



## urbanspaceman (Nov 14, 2021)

There has been no work on the lights, and I think one or two more buibs have failed - the south side (outside BCA) is now really dark. Lambeth's indifference to public safety is quite surprising. I implore my fellow Urbanites to register your dissatisfaction, using:

fixmystreet.com

and

TandHCallCentre@lambeth.gov.uk

Lambeth really only reacts when it is publicly embarrassed, which is why fixmystreet is indispensable, as it displays a publicly-visible database of problems. I have called Lambeth in the past to ask about progress on streetlighting faults, and been told to put in a Freedom of Information Act request ! Lambeth prefers you to contact them directly, so that the fault reports can be absorbed and concealed, thus sparing it public embarrassment.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 14, 2021)

Windrush square's upkeep and maintenance is not my responsibility. If it was I wouldn't have put massive ugly blocks of concrete around it, nor planned to replace them with expensive bollards. I certainly wouldn't allow a bus stop to be closed for an extended time (how long has it been now?). I wouldn't have planted grass with no plan to water it, nor dig it up and returf it , only to then allow tons of untidy builders crap to be stored on that small bit of greenery. 

Solutions? 
Complain to Lambeth council? The council needs to be reminded that safety and accessibility of public spaces is their job.  Does anyone here know if maintenance of the square is outsourced? 

Public spaces were people don't feel safe quickly become unused and places were crime florish. 

 I would like to remind everyone that the square was designed to be inclusive with the layout and furnishing itself planned to encourage public use but discourage unsociable behaviour. The council seems to have forgotten that original vision and I think they need to be reminded. I urge everyone here to write to the local councillors to complain.

Not that I look to this local rumours and gossip forum to run public spaces.  I do find it useful in guaging the opinions of the local community though and recent debate have underlined that some men are as unaware of issues around women's safety as they were in my youth.


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 14, 2021)

urbanspaceman said:


> There has been no work on the lights, and I think one or two more bugs have failed - the south side (outside BCA) is now really dark. Lambeth's indifference to public safety is quite surprising. I implore my fellow Urbanites to register your dissatisfaction, using:
> 
> fixmystreet.com
> 
> ...


Thank you for this. 
Workable solution. 👍🏻


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 14, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Pointless asking anyone to think of solutions or walk to another bus stop.
> 
> Easier just whine and cry about petty inconvenience.


It's not a petty inconvenience if you are standing at a bus stop at night in the dark waiting for a bus and a creepy guy decides to approach and starts asking the usual nonsense - where have you been,where are you going, do you have a boyfriend, do you live round here, etc etc. Which is a situation most women can relate to.

You're somewhat tied to the bus stop, hopeing the bus comes soon and you can jump on (and he doesn't follow).

If its a well lit, busy bus stop, you can give people around you the side-glance for some back up, or maybe someone will step in to give some support, or maybe it's a busy enough place with enough witnesses, to enable you to feel able to tell him you're feeling tired & don't want chat (or just to fuck off) without fear of reprisals.

If you're stuck in that situation on your own, I a dark place, and that bus you're longing to turn up sails past its so much more stressful.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2021)

DietCokeGirl said:


> It's not a petty inconvenience if you are standing at a bus stop at night in the dark waiting for a bus and a creepy guy decides to approach and starts asking the usual nonsense - where have you been,where are you going, do you have a boyfriend, do you live round here, etc etc. Which is a situation most women can relate to.
> 
> You're somewhat tied to the bus stop, hopeing the bus comes soon and you can jump on (and he doesn't follow).
> 
> ...


Which is pretty much the situation my friend found herself in recently.


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 14, 2021)

urbanspaceman said:


> There has been no work on the lights, and I think one or two more bugs have failed - the south side (outside BCA) is now really dark. Lambeth's indifference to public safety is quite surprising. I implore my fellow Urbanites to register your dissatisfaction, using:
> 
> fixmystreet.com
> 
> ...


editor would be of use for this to be buzzed ?
Get some pressure applied to Lambeth/ TFL. 
Be proactive rather than reactive.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 14, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> editor would be of use for this to be buzzed ?
> Get some pressure applied to Lambeth/ TFL.
> Be proactive rather than reactive.



...see ! You could have made the last two posts without being disrespectful to other posters 🙁


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 14, 2021)

DietCokeGirl said:


> It's not a petty inconvenience if you are standing at a bus stop at night in the dark waiting for a bus and a creepy guy decides to approach and starts asking the usual nonsense - where have you been,where are you going, do you have a boyfriend, do you live round here, etc etc. Which is a situation most women can relate to.
> 
> You're somewhat tied to the bus stop, hopeing the bus comes soon and you can jump on (and he doesn't follow).
> 
> ...


I think every woman can relate to this. 

I used to walk to that stop in windrush square from the one near iceland in the evenings and the streets were awash with party goers spilling out the tube.  There were more buses going to herne hill from the same stop ie 37, 196, 3 which otherwise leave from 3 different stops. 

Now I don't go out much and am afraid of uses buses post pandemic so it doesnt directly affect me atm.  I think the presence of a bus stop and people waiting there day or night helps the place seem  less isolated and more friendly.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 14, 2021)

There is a Friends of Windrush Square group who are section of Brixton Society. They are small group of dedicated volunteers who over years have raised some of the issues re the Square that have been been posted here. 
Im sure they would welcome more members. 





__





						About Friends of Windrush Square – The Brixton Society
					






					www.brixtonsociety.org.uk


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 14, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> . I asked him about the gaggle of dealers in front of the cultural archives and the users occupying the doorways in Rushcroft Rd. He says the road is much better since residents installed a camera in one of the doorways. That was done years ago...if that's the only crumb of comfort he can give...



Now have same problem at Brixton Rec. Group of dealers have decided to situate themselves at bottom of the ramp entrance to the Rec/ sit on the steps. They have been politely asked not to and ignored this.

They arent the older street drinkers who don't bother people that much. But new younger group.

Cllr know, police have been inforned. Nothing is done. It's causing some problems for the Rec which is trying to encourage people back.

I doubted it at first but it is happening. Saw it today Sunday afternoon in broad daylight.

I can cope with it. But for others I can understand it not what one wants to deal with if your going to the Rec.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 14, 2021)

theboris said:


> Very touching to see those born this in this century paying tribute to those who served in the lastView attachment 296301



It is certainly good to see children and others at the *African & Caribbean War Memorial* in Windrush Square remembering those who refused to be whitewashed out of British history:







(Source: Nadine White)






(Source: Cllr Sonia Winifred, Cabinet Member for Equalities and Culture, Lambeth Council) 






(Source: Bell Ribeiro-Addy MP (Streatham))






(Source: Helen Hayes MP (Dulwich & West Norwood)​


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 15, 2021)

It's important to remember soldiers from the Caribbean and Africa's role in WW1 and WW2. But Im not happy with way it's been mixed up with the Royal British Legion poppy.

This was for the British Empire. Which had colonised Caribbean and Africa. It wasn't for the Commonwealth.

There was not whole hearted support for fighting for the British Empire.

Example was reading about Elma Francois from Trinidad,





__





						TriniView.com - Elma Francois 1897-1944
					

October 14th marked the birth of one of the most vociferous Africentric activists in the history of Trinidad & Tobago and the Caribbean.



					www.triniview.com
				






> She, along with fellow party members Jim Barrette, Clement Payne had publicly disagreed with the showing of solidarity to the British Crown on the grounds that the Western allies had allowed the rise of Hitler as a counter to Stalin in the Soviet Union. It was only when Hitler turned on them that they mobilised militarily to defend themselves and in the process drew in colonials, whom they otherwise discriminated against racially, to fight and die with them in their war. There certainly was a strong thread of anti-British sentiment at first; several leading calypsonians [folk singers] sang against the war and in his autobiography Through a maze of Colour Albert Gomes noted that cinema crowds cheered when film clips showed the British being defeated by Nazi forces.


----------



## nagapie (Nov 15, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Now have same problem at Brixton Rec. Group of dealers have decided to situate themselves at bottom of the ramp entrance to the Rec/ sit on the steps. They have been politely asked not to and ignored this.
> 
> They arent the older street drinkers who don't bother people that much. But new younger group.
> 
> ...


The walkway at the rec is very bad at the moment. Lots of young dealers at the entrance and people shooting up on the ramp.
The station is particularly bad at the moment too.


----------



## editor (Nov 16, 2021)

Coming up 








						Brixton Windmill to host a Winter Market on Sun 12th Dec 2021
					

Following the success of their Winter Market event last year, the Brixton Windmill have announced its return in 2021, promising “even more stalls from local makers and businesses all offering…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2021)

Brixton art Brixton artist launches Angell Town exhibition in support of the London Stroke Choir


----------



## editor (Nov 17, 2021)

Lambeth gardening awards Watch the Blooming Lambeth awards 2021 online, Thurs 18th Nov, 7pm


----------



## edcraw (Nov 19, 2021)

Good news re the bus stop issue.


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 19, 2021)

Half a mile? What a load of nonsense.

37 stop just up from McDonalds on Acre lane 
3 stop down by Police station 
196 in front of Academy

All well lit and on main thoroughfares.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 19, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Half a mile? What a load of nonsense.
> 
> 37 stop just up from McDonalds on Acre lane
> 3 stop down by Police station
> ...


see you didnt take my advice, so let me restate it - please fuck off.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 19, 2021)

friendofdorothy said:


> see you didnt take my advice, so let me restate it - please fuck off.



I've put him on ignore some time ago . He's  timewasting and obnoxious. Don't waste energy on reacting to his posts is my advice.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 19, 2021)

edcraw said:


> Good news re the bus stop issue.



What is the news? I don't see anything in this twitter thread that bus stop has been moved back.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 19, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> I've put him on ignore some time ago . He's  timewasting and obnoxious. Don't waste energy on reacting to his posts is my advice.


dont worry I enjoy telling men to fuck off and now I'm not getting out much, this thread is my main outlet. Thanks


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 19, 2021)

friendofdorothy said:


> dont worry I enjoy telling men to fuck off and now I'm not getting out much, this thread is my main outlet. Thanks


That reminds me of a bit of stand up style comedy I saw years back. 
It was a disabled guy saying that due to his mobility issues his hobby was swearing at the TV (this was pre 2000 so not yet 'someone on the Internetis wrong' territory). 
He mentioned his crowning achievement was learning cyclical breathing so he could scream 'fuck' for the entire run of gone with the wind (including intermission). 

I wish I knew who it was so I could look it up.


----------



## edcraw (Nov 20, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Half a mile? What a load of nonsense.
> 
> 37 stop just up from McDonalds on Acre lane
> 3 stop down by Police station
> ...



If you’re going to Herne Hill which one do you choose? 

Really don’t understand how or why this is vauguely controversial. Brixton is a step free station and making the interchange as easy as possible is surely a good thing. There was an issue, people raised it, TfL found a solution.

It sounds like it doesn’t really affect you so why do you care? (It doesn’t affect me btw but doesn’t mean I’m not able to see where people are coming from.)


----------



## edcraw (Nov 20, 2021)

Looks like there was some incident outside Footlocker last night. Police tape, blood on the ground & paramedic equipment. Hope it wasn’t too serious and people are okay.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 20, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> There is a Friends of Windrush Square group who are section of Brixton Society. They are small group of dedicated volunteers who over years have raised some of the issues re the Square that have been been posted here.
> Im sure they would welcome more members.
> 
> 
> ...


Are they the people in the fixed chairs necking beer?


----------



## TopCat (Nov 20, 2021)

nagapie said:


> The walkway at the rec is very bad at the moment. Lots of young dealers at the entrance and people shooting up on the ramp.
> The station is particularly bad at the moment too.


Outside St. Mathews Church is getting out of hand. People smoking crack under umbrellas and doing smack and robbing each other and passing out by the little playground. 24/7


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 20, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Outside St. Mathews Church is getting out of hand. People smoking crack under umbrellas and doing smack and robbing each other and passing out by the little playground. 24/7


Agreed. 
But I’m not too sure where they’d go. 

It’s a horrible situation there now.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 20, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Agreed.
> But I’m not too sure where they’d go.
> 
> It’s a horrible situation there now.


I think you are right in that doing anything would disperse them and might lead to more OD’s etc.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 20, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Are they the people in the fixed chairs necking beer?


I don't understand your question.
AFAIK the fixed chairs are a Lameth Council invention (by their consultants) to stop "undesirables" congregating over Special Brew etc. This obviously failed - but  don't think the Friends of Windrush Square had anything to do with it.

FOWS are more bulb-planting and litter picking. In other words these are volunteers seeking to improve the environment. Obviously if we were in the Royal Borough of Kensington and Chelsea or some such, this might be on Serco's work rota anyway.

PS Have people noticed the new Serco bright orange jump-suits for manual staff? Reminds me of those cheap American horror films about Home Invasion where inmates from the local jail run amuck with you hydrangeas.
Anyone know if SERCO run US prisons? Then again maybe the uniforms are surplus stock from SERCO's own UK prisons: Contracted-out prisons


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 20, 2021)

I was cycling up Brixton road Friday evening. Now it's been narrowed it is more difficult to cycle down. Also I noticed the buses are stuck in busy periods due to the road narrowing.

I've been trying to upload 5.3 mb photo of this and can't. Haven't had this problem before. editor


----------



## edcraw (Nov 20, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> I was cycling up Brixton road Friday evening. Now it's been narrowed it is more difficult to cycle down. Also I noticed the buses are stuck in busy periods due to the road narrowing.
> 
> I've been trying to upload 5.3 mb photo of this and can't. Haven't had this problem before. editor



At Brixton? I’ve stopped using and use the back streets now they have the LTNs. Much nicer & quicker without traffic lights.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 20, 2021)

edcraw said:


> At Brixton? I’ve stopped using and used the back streets now they have the LTNs. Much nicer.



So you want to start LTN argument here.

I've put the LTN thread on ignore. You can fuck off with winding me up here.

I'm an everyday cyclist. Pointing out the effect of road widening on Brixton road.

Your ignorant pig headed view that LTN are solution to everything is part of the problem.


----------



## alex_ (Nov 20, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> I'm an everyday cyclist. Pointing out the effect of road widening on Brixton road.



And he’s telling you how to avoid it


----------



## edcraw (Nov 20, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> So you want to start LTN argument here.
> 
> I've put the LTN thread on ignore. You can fuck off with winding me up here.
> 
> ...



I’m really not trying to start an argument but point out the benefits. I used to use the main roads to cycle cos the back streets had too much traffic now they’re much better.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 20, 2021)

edcraw said:


> I’m really not trying to start an argument but point out the benefits. I used to use the main roads to cycle cos the back streets had too much traffic now they’re much better.



It was deliberate wind up and you know it was.

I've put the LTN thread on ignore and no longer post on it.

So I'd appreciate it if you had the good manners not to wind me up here.

You can go on as much as you like on the LTN thread in knowledge I won't be posting up on it.


----------



## edcraw (Nov 20, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> It was deliberate wind up and you know it was.
> 
> I've put the LTN thread on ignore and no longer post on it.
> 
> ...



You were presenting a problem I’ve faced and have found a solution to and was sharing. I really wasn’t trying to wind you up.


----------



## edcraw (Nov 20, 2021)

Not sure how you can talk about cycling in Brixton without mentioning LTNs tbh. Where was your complaint going? Rip out the wider pavements?


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2021)

Can we not discuss LTNs in this thread please? There's already a monster thread on the topic. Thanks.


----------



## thebackrow (Nov 20, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> So you want to start LTN argument here.
> 
> I've put the LTN thread on ignore. You can fuck off with winding me up here.
> 
> ...


🤯


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 21, 2021)

edcraw said:


> Not sure how you can talk about cycling in Brixton without mentioning LTNs tbh. Where was your complaint going? Rip out the wider pavements?



 As per usual your reading into a post of mine something Im not saying. 

I've already asked that you keep your LTN posts to the LTN thread. Which I've got on ignore.


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 21, 2021)

Is it actually possible to find simple, accurate, and up to date maps of quiet cycle routes that avoid the main roads to encourage neighbours and colleagues who are returning to the office and a bit wary of travelling on buses?

I was a bit perplexed when TfL journey planner came up with a suggestion of cycling through Granville Arcade (sic) - presumably programmed to avoid the pedestrian only section of Popes Road.  The Streetview picture is _interesting_.


----------



## edcraw (Nov 21, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> As per usual your reading into a post of mine something Im not saying.



I wasn’t. I was asking a question.

If you don’t want to use the quieter side streets & don’t want to remove the wider pavements what do you want?


----------



## edcraw (Nov 21, 2021)

lang rabbie said:


> Is it actually possible to find simple, accurate, and up to date maps of quiet cycle routes that avoid the main roads to encourage neighbours and colleagues who are returning to the office and a bit wary of travelling on buses?
> 
> I was a bit perplexed when TfL journey planner came up with a suggestion of cycling through Granville Arcade (sic) - presumably programmed to avoid the pedestrian only section of Popes Road.  The Streetview picture is _interesting_.
> 
> ...



That’s weird. Is that bit of Pope’s Rd pedestrian only?

There aren’t really any good cycle maps though Citymapper can be quite good. This guys videos are great but does take some working out to find good routes.



			https://youtube.com/c/Londoncycleroutes


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 21, 2021)

edcraw said:


> I wasn’t. I was asking a question.
> 
> If you don’t want to use the quieter side streets & don’t want to remove the wider pavements what do you want?



You've been told to post about LTNs on the relevant thread.

Once again your reading into my posts things I'm not saying.


----------



## edcraw (Nov 21, 2021)

🤷


----------



## teuchter (Nov 21, 2021)

lang rabbie said:


> Is it actually possible to find simple, accurate, and up to date maps of quiet cycle routes that avoid the main roads to encourage neighbours and colleagues who are returning to the office and a bit wary of travelling on buses?
> 
> I was a bit perplexed when TfL journey planner came up with a suggestion of cycling through Granville Arcade (sic) - presumably programmed to avoid the pedestrian only section of Popes Road.  The Streetview picture is _interesting_.
> 
> ...


Unfortunately this seems to be a part of the puzzle that is really missing.

There is this









						Route Plan Roll
					

Providing a free downloadable London cycle map for anyone who wants to make their next trip in London by bicycle. Assists people cycling in London to plan their next trip and roll.




					www.routeplanroll.com
				




I have found the downloadable google maps layer useful ish.

Then there are various navigation apps designed for cyclists - I use Komoot a fair bit - but they are not ideal for new cyclists because you can't always be sure they will put you on a route the entirety of which you will be comfortable with. They might be better than the TfL planner though.

I do think that an easily accessible, continually updated map of all the official quietway routes, etc is something that is needed and missing.

Part of it is that the whole network (despite being loads better than most of the UK) is so fragmented and inconsistent that maybe TfL don't want to over promise with a map that implies there is a network of routes that you can always be confident you're comfortable with. This of course is largely a consequence of the fact that it's such a battle to get anything put in anywhere.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Nov 21, 2021)

lang rabbie said:


> Is it actually possible to find simple, accurate, and up to date maps of quiet cycle routes that avoid the main roads to encourage neighbours and colleagues who are returning to the office and a bit wary of travelling on buses?
> 
> I was a bit perplexed when TfL journey planner came up with a suggestion of cycling through Granville Arcade (sic) - presumably programmed to avoid the pedestrian only section of Popes Road.  The Streetview picture is _interesting_.
> 
> ...



Quiet route on citymapper is normally good!


----------



## pbsmooth (Nov 21, 2021)

You can use the traffic layer on Google Maps to see how busy the roads are in real time.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 21, 2021)

...starting soon upstairs at The Ritzy





‘til the clock strikes 12 midnight and...

..it’s *FREE* !


----------



## editor (Nov 22, 2021)

Tonight! Free! Brixton Bookjam is at Hootananny tonight, 8pm, Mon 22nd Nov 2021


----------



## DaphneM (Nov 22, 2021)

lang rabbie said:


> Is it actually possible to find simple, accurate, and up to date maps of quiet cycle routes that avoid the main roads to encourage neighbours and colleagues who are returning to the office and a bit wary of travelling on buses?
> 
> I was a bit perplexed when TfL journey planner came up with a suggestion of cycling through Granville Arcade (sic) - presumably programmed to avoid the pedestrian only section of Popes Road.  The Streetview picture is _interesting_.
> 
> ...


this looks quite interesting if you want to stick to LTNs



			Mapping London’s new Low Traffic Neighbourhoods – Rachel Aldred


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 22, 2021)

DaphneM said:


> this looks quite interesting if you want to stick to LTNs
> 
> 
> 
> Mapping London’s new Low Traffic Neighbourhoods – Rachel Aldred


It is _interesting_, but absolutely useless for the purpose of my original request.


----------



## thebackrow (Nov 22, 2021)

lang rabbie said:


> It is _interesting_, but absolutely useless for the purpose of my original request.


This is probably what you want -

SafeCycleLDN

You can't get it to give you a route, but it does show both 'safe' cycle routes that are marked and low traffic neighbourhoods where traffic volumes should be low enough for nearly everyone to feel safe cycling.

The key says it includes

Thick lines - Protected cycle lanes (segregated from road traffic)
Thin lines - Unprotected cycle lanes (connecting protected sections of cycle track)
Dark Blue - Protected permanent cycle lanes
Light blue - Pop-up cycle lanes (temporary sections of protected cycle lane)
Orange - Shared space with pedestrians - Speed is often limited and there are sections where cyclists must dismount
Green - Shared space routes through parks that are closed at night
Brown - New routes under construction
Pink - New routes in consultation
Blue boxes- Low Traffic Neighbourhoods
Putting brixton at the middle the area around us looks like this now - starting to look like a useful network if you add on the bus lanes that are now 'at any time' rather than just peak hours.


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 22, 2021)

This is the Late *Hilda Lockert* who was robbed  as she returned to her flat at Langport House in Overton Road, SW9 on *30 April 2001*.

Her cash (£15), bus pass and a shopping bag were taken   ... 







(Source: as stated in image)​
... the attack left her with multiple injuries including an injury to her head and multiple bruises to both arms and a fractured knee and she was admitted to hospital where she had an operation.  Unfortunately, she developed a blood clot and subsequently died in hospital _on her 86th birthday_ on 15 May 2001, after she went into cardiac arrest.

Medical reports concluded that there was a “clear medical and real causal relationship” between the fracture to *Ms Lockert's* knee and her death, the cause of which was a pulmonary embolus - a blood clot that moved from her legs and cut off the blood supply to her lungs.    

Following initial enquiries, local youth *Junior Young* (then aged 18, and resident on Angell Town Estate) was arrested on 5 June 2001.  He denied any involvement in the attack.
In 2015, a forensic scientist re-examined samples taken from the handles of *Ms Lockert's* shopping bag, and using the extremely sensitive Low Copy Number DNA method he concluded the sample taken from the bag was _one billion times more likely to have come from the defendant, Hilda Lockert and another unrelated person, than from Hilda Lockert and two other unrelated people_.

Earlier today,  *Junior Young*, now aged 39. was convicted of the manslaughter and robbery of *Ms Lockert* after denying involvement and claiming that his DNA could have been transferred onto the shopping bag from the 'real' robber.

Hilda Lockert Walk in north Brixton has been named after the late *Ms Lockert* in her memory. 






(Source: Metropolitan Police)

*Junior Young will be sentenced at the Old Bailey on Monday 20 December 2021.*​


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 23, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Details below:




One of the highlights of the gathering was when the group confronted the malevolent presence of *Vincent Atkins* in Windrush Square with the chant "His Time Is Up", notwithstanding him being surrounded by the protective presence of the Metropolitan Police.


----------



## TopCat (Nov 23, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> One of the highlights of the gathering was when the group confronted the malevolent presence of *Vincent Atkins* in Windrush Square with the chant "His Time Is Up", notwithstanding him being surrounded by the protective presence of the Metropolitan Police.



Let me just check this. Vincent The Rat Atkins was in the Square?


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 24, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> One of the highlights of the gathering was when the group confronted the malevolent presence of *Vincent Atkins* in Windrush Square with the chant "His Time Is Up", notwithstanding him being surrounded by the protective presence of the Metropolitan Police.





TopCat said:


> Let me just check this. Vincent The Rat Atkins was in the Square?



That is correct.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 24, 2021)

Sort of back on the subject of the failing lighting in windrush square...
Maybe Lambeth can take some lessons from Southwark. Lighting is really important and not just about plonking some bright street lamps around. The lighting scheme as originally installed in windrush square was not bad but of course it's no good if half of it isn't working.

Have nicked this link from the Camberwell thread.


----------



## liquidindian (Nov 24, 2021)

coldwaterswim said:


> Quiet route on citymapper is normally good!


Just wanted to mention that Citymapper and a few other apps use the same cyclestreets API, so you don't waste time trying these different apps and getting the same result. I've found Citymapper good too and I'm pretty new to this, I'm not an "everyday cyclist". CycleStreets » Mobile apps


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2021)

Please help if you can: Brixton Soup Kitchen needs your help – and donations – for the Christmas period


----------



## editor (Nov 27, 2021)

This afternoon in Brixton Today: Global Majority Resistance Jam in Brixton Station Road, 3pm, 27th Nov 2021


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 27, 2021)

Vic line industrial action tonight - so no night tube.


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 28, 2021)

editor said:


> Please help if you can: Brixton Soup Kitchen needs your help – and donations – for the Christmas period



Selling this Marshall fridge (still in box) and will donate the money to the Soup Kitchen. Must collect from the Windmill. Lowest internet price is £247; hoping to get £100.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 28, 2021)

Anyone know WTF is going on in Brixton right now? Non stop car horns, revving engines and the usual smattering of sirens.


----------



## Meerkat (Nov 28, 2021)

Rushy said:


> Anyone know WTF is going on in Brixton right now? Non stop car horns, revving engines and the usual smattering of sirens.


No but can hear it. Sounds like fireworks (or gunshots), car horns and shouting. Is there a building on fire perhaps containing explosive materials? It's been going on for half an hour...


----------



## BusLanes (Nov 28, 2021)

It may be linked to today being Albanian Independence Day. SW1 noticed similar up at Waterloo a few hours ago and was given that as the answer


----------



## Rushy (Nov 28, 2021)

It's all


BusLanes said:


> It may be linked to today being Albanian Independence Day. SW1 noticed similar up at Waterloo a few hours ago and was given that as the answer


----------



## Rushy (Nov 28, 2021)

Brixton Hill blocked by blokes in shiny cars wrapped in Albanian flags. Elvana Gjata playing at the Electric. I asked one of them and he said "This is what we do. This is how we party"


----------



## pbsmooth (Nov 29, 2021)

I imagine you could mess with the wrong person there


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2021)

Coming up - #lofipostershow – The Pop Up Photography Show in Brixton, 2nd-5th Dec 2021


----------



## naedru (Dec 1, 2021)

DaphneM said:


> this looks quite interesting if you want to stick to LTNs
> 
> 
> 
> Mapping London’s new Low Traffic Neighbourhoods – Rachel Aldred


There's also a Tube-style map at Route Plan Roll (scroll to the bottom)


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2021)

Claim your winter support from Lambeth Lambeth launches winter support package help for families in need


----------



## edcraw (Dec 2, 2021)

Looks like the issues around St Matthew’s Church are getting picked up.


----------



## nagapie (Dec 2, 2021)

Apparently there's discussions going on around the issues with the ramp at the Rec too.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 2, 2021)

See the lights are on at the new theatre tonight


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 2, 2021)

brixton bass tomorrow at the hoot. jumping jack frost. only a tenner.






						Brixton Bass | Hootananny Brixton Live Music Venue & Club, London UK
					






					hootanannybrixton.co.uk


----------



## editor (Dec 3, 2021)

This is such a great book I Came Here To Take Your Job: a book about life in south London before, during, and after the Brexit referendum


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 4, 2021)

BigMoaner said:


> brixton bass tomorrow at the hoot. jumping jack frost. only a tenner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what a fucking great night that jumping jack frost puts on. so relaxed (can leave your jacket where you fucking like!), bouncers friendly, and an almost total mix of a crowd. brilliant! much gladder who chose it over fabric.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 4, 2021)

Got this email from the Council. Today if anyone wants to go and look. The Revitalising Brixton Rec quarter is the GLA good growth fund scheme to improve environment around Rec.



> On Saturday 4th December we'll also be on Brixton Station Road testing out some of these proposed lighting improvements for the Rec. As well as lighting the building's different features we plan to use a projection to show what the restored original Brixton Rec signage might look like. If you are available please feel free to drop in between 4.30 - 7pm to get an idea of the lighting changes that the Revitalising Brixton's Rec Quarter Project will bring to the street.


----------



## editor (Dec 4, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Got this email from the Council. Today if anyone wants to go and look. The Revitalising Brixton Rec quarter is the GLA good growth fund scheme to improve environment around Rec.


I'm not around but if you - or anyone else - could take some snaps for Buzz that would be appreciated!


----------



## coldwaterswim (Dec 5, 2021)

Hellooo, does anyone know if any local festive type markets happening today?


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Dec 5, 2021)

Pullens Yard is this weekend, pretty sure there are some others


----------



## ash (Dec 5, 2021)

coldwaterswim said:


> Hellooo, does anyone know if any local festive type markets happening today?


West Norwood feast


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 5, 2021)

The new Brixton House theatre seems to have anti-terror bollards. Are they now the norm for anywhere where a crowd gathers? Seems a bit OTT.


----------



## editor (Dec 5, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> The new Brixton House theatre seems to have anti-terror bollards. Are they now the norm for anywhere where a crowd gathers? Seems a bit OTT.


I just wish they'd hurry up and reopen the pavement. I can't believe they've taken so long.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 5, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> The new Brixton House theatre seems to have anti-terror bollards. Are they now the norm for anywhere where a crowd gathers? Seems a bit OTT.



are you sure that’s the purpose, there is some crazy driving along that stretch, my next door neighbour got t boned there by some cat doing 50 in an uninsured motor and her car was written off.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 5, 2021)

Who knows. Bollards are often justified by a combo of the road safety argument and the anti-terror argument. But there's crazy driving all over the place. You can't put bollards everywhere. I would rather the money is spent on speed limiters and catching drivers under the influence or without licences.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 5, 2021)

possaboy  ....never mind the bollards then I guess


----------



## nick (Dec 6, 2021)

edcraw said:


> Good news re the bus stop issue.



So ..... Bus stops



Here's a petition should you wish to exercise your democratic right to vent impotently at Lambeth via  the internet:








						ePetition - Buses to Tulse Hill and West Norwood | Lambeth Council
					






					moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk


----------



## editor (Dec 6, 2021)

nick said:


> So ..... Bus stops
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for reminding me about this. Buzzed here: Petition launched to re-establish the bus stops (2, 432, 415 and N2) in central Brixton


----------



## TopCat (Dec 6, 2021)

Work is progressing on Windrush Square at last. Effra Road bollards mostly in now.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 6, 2021)

TopCat said:


> Work is progressing on Windrush Square at last. Effra Road bollards mostly in now.


Scarlet O'Hara posted this on Twitter.





Regarding the petition - I hope it is successful
And that they reinstate the number 3 at the tube station. (not on the petition)
There seems no excuse to generate huge queues at Windrush Square bus stops now - the police say they are starting a special operation on Thursday 9th December to subdue unruly elements.


----------



## Mr paulee (Dec 6, 2021)

The Right to Enrichment at the Grove.
					

Grove Adventure Playground is raising money this Christmas to provide a year’s worth of enrichment and wellbeing activities through art to help the children and young people at the Grove recover their natural sense of joy after 18 months of Covid-19 restrictions. Artists, poets, musicians...




					donate.thebiggive.org.uk
				




Grove Adventure Playground is raising money this Christmas


----------



## AverageJoe (Dec 6, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> are you sure that’s the purpose, there is some crazy driving along that stretch, my next door neighbour got t boned there by some cat doing 50 in an uninsured motor and her car was written off.


You are Keith Richards and I claim my five pounds (and a hob nob as its the Brixton thread)


----------



## Mr paulee (Dec 8, 2021)

Incredible Edible Lambeth Internship - Incredible Edible Lambeth
					

In the next year we want to expand food growing in the borough with the aim that more people are able to grow more food, particularly on the borough’s housing estates. Can you help us?




					www.incredibleediblelambeth.org
				



Interniship (paid) opportunity at Edible Lambeth.


----------



## naedru (Dec 8, 2021)

Hi everyone, I’m about to rent a small arch from The Arch Co (boo) and trying to find out about business rates. 

The arch isn’t on the government website so I don’t know what it’s rateable value is. It’s very small so I don’t think there is rates to pay but the council can’t help me. 

Does anyone know if it’s The Arch Co or me who has to apply for it to be registered? Cheers!


----------



## editor (Dec 9, 2021)

Fight the Black Mirror future! Activists fight plans to install dozens of 24-hour digital advertising screens around south London


----------



## northeast (Dec 9, 2021)

Looks like Brixton getting itself another HSBC or the older one is closing


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 9, 2021)

northeast said:


> Looks like Brixton getting itself another HSBC or the older one is closingView attachment 299935


From the planning drawing (application 21/01381/FUL) it looks as though the new branch will only have one ATM outside compared to the two at the current branch.  The sketch plan of interior looks to only have room for paying in machines inside?  

HSBC will no doubt argue it is down to reduced demand for cash, but could be an issue if that one machine is out of action.  

And HSBC have just closed the branch up the road at Streatham Hill.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 9, 2021)

lang rabbie said:


> HSBC will no doubt argue it is down to reduced demand for cash, but could be an issue if that one machine is out of action.


The queues for the bank's in Brixton on Friday lunchtime would maybe suggest cash is still in high demand, however many of those people appear shun the cashpoints, even though it would make things much quicker for them. I notice some banks have put signs on the door urging people to use a cashpoint rather than queuing in the street for half an hour.


----------



## ricbake (Dec 9, 2021)

naedru said:


> Hi everyone, I’m about to rent a small arch from The Arch Co (boo) and trying to find out about business rates.
> 
> The arch isn’t on the government website so I don’t know what it’s rateable value is. It’s very small so I don’t think there is rates to pay but the council can’t help me.
> 
> Does anyone know if it’s The Arch Co or me who has to apply for it to be registered? Cheers!


The Arch Company probably just includes in your agreement that you must make your own enquiry concerning business rates.
Check on the VOA business rates site, search for similar arches nearby and look in the detail for the current valuation find "how the valuation was calculated"
That will give you a base rate per square metre. From that you can work out the Rateable value and the Business Rates will be approx. 50% of that figure per year.
But you may find if it isn't on the VOA web site it may not be registered and so you may not be charged.
Also for a small business with only one premise if the Rateable Value is less than £12,000 there is "small business exemption"


----------



## naedru (Dec 9, 2021)

ricbake said:


> The Arch Company probably just includes in your agreement that you must make your own enquiry concerning business rates.
> Check on the VOA business rates site, search for similar arches nearby and look in the detail for the current valuation find "how the valuation was calculated"
> That will give you a base rate per square metre. From that you can work out the Rateable value and the Business Rates will be approx. 50% of that figure per year.
> But you may find if it isn't on the VOA web site it may not be registered and so you may not be charged.
> Also for a small business with only one premise if the Rateable Value is less than £12,000 there is "small business exemption"


Yeah it seems all the other arches under the same viaduct are rated at £7k so no rates to pay in that case. 

Just wondering if we have to request it to be registered or anything so we don’t get fined!

Thanks for the reply


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 10, 2021)

I haven't heard many good things about the Arch Company. From what I gather, they are ruthless landlords who like to extract excess rent, even if that means the company goes under. Obviously supply and demand dictates these things but seems a bit much when few people wanted to rent arches across the capital about 20 years ago apart from nightclubs and garages. I went through Vauxhall earlier and was sad to see the motorcycle showroom/shop has vacated and "The Arch Co" banners across it inviting bids to hire it next.


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2021)

Tomorrow's event has been cancelled because of Covid restrictions


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 10, 2021)

editor said:


> Tomorrow's event has been cancelled because of Covid restrictions



Confused....what restrictions does it break ?


----------



## alex_ (Dec 10, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> Confused....what restrictions does it break ?



They should have called it a party


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 10, 2021)

alex_ said:


> They should have called it a party


Haha yes but seriously I did read it’s possible to walk thru a supermarket unmasked if you’re singing carols, religious events ok if masked up ?


----------



## Casaubon (Dec 11, 2021)

editor said:


> Tomorrow's event has been cancelled because of Covid restrictions




That's a shame.
I saw them at Windmill Gardens yesterday.
They played a lively and diverse set including Beethoven, Humperdinck, Gabrieli and Elbow, and seasonal cheesiness including Elton John’s ‘Step Into Christmas’ and a ska version of ‘Santa Claus is Coming to Town.

They sounded terrific.

(Sorry for the terrible pic, it was the first time using a new phone).


----------



## Rushy (Dec 11, 2021)

Casaubon said:


> View attachment 300228
> 
> That's a shame.
> I saw them at Windmill Gardens yesterday.
> ...


Shame. I was looking forward to today's one.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 11, 2021)

Yard Sale today and tomorrow at Valentica Place studios, off Station Road. Great Xmas shopping opportunities - bargain art prints, vintage clothes, homeware, local honey, handmaid cosmetics - all sorts of bargains!


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 12, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Security for Afua was very tight. She and her co-accusers are running huge risks to their lives.



Congratulations to *Afua Rose* on being a Bright Lights Awards Ceremony 2022 nominee as a result of her campaigning against sexual abuse.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 12, 2021)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Yard Sale today and tomorrow at Valentica Place studios, off Station Road. Great Xmas shopping opportunities - bargain art prints, vintage clothes, homeware, local honey, handmaid cosmetics - all sorts of bargains!


It's back on today  until 4pm- go grab some Xmas presents - or something for yourself


----------



## naedru (Dec 12, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I haven't heard many good things about the Arch Company. From what I gather, they are ruthless landlords who like to extract excess rent, even if that means the company goes under. Obviously supply and demand dictates these things but seems a bit much when few people wanted to rent arches across the capital about 20 years ago apart from nightclubs and garages. I went through Vauxhall earlier and was sad to see the motorcycle showroom/shop has vacated and "The Arch Co" banners across it inviting bids to hire it next.


I’ll feedback in a few months if/when we finally move in!


----------



## Mr paulee (Dec 12, 2021)

I can't find a Camberwell tread, so:









						Missing Petra Srncova last seen on bus home, police say
					

Petra Srncova's disappearance is described as "out of character" by police.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Mr paulee (Dec 12, 2021)

Sorry and further to above:








						Petra Srncova: Body found is missing hospital worker
					

Police say initial inquiries into Petra Srncova's death suggest it is not suspicious.



					www.bbc.co.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 12, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> I can't find a Camberwell tread, so:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Mr paulee said:


> Sorry and further to above:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



The murder of *Petra Srncova* of Camberwell is being discussed on the Camberwell forum.


----------



## Mr paulee (Dec 12, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> The murder of *Petra Srncova* of Camberwell is being discussed on the Camberwell forum.


thank you GL.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 15, 2021)

Restricted service at Barclays because they have no staff. 

The Streatham branch has a long queue. No counter service after 2pm without an appointment.


----------



## pbsmooth (Dec 15, 2021)

trying to remember the last time I went in a bank...


----------



## pbsmooth (Dec 15, 2021)

Not sure if new info here (was to me) about the "village" development _rolleyes_









						Huge new village will replace South London hospital with 533 homes
					

Staff and patients will be moved to a new building at Maudsley Hospital near Denmark Hill




					www.mylondon.news


----------



## BusLanes (Dec 15, 2021)

Had to go into a bank yesterday for the first time in years


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 15, 2021)

crojoe said:


> Not sure if new info here (was to me) about the "village" development _rolleyes_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I roll my eyes too. A village is defined as so:

"a group of houses and associated buildings, larger than a hamlet and smaller than a town, situated in a rural area"

Not a few blocks of flats chucked up in an inner city London borough.


----------



## felonius monk (Dec 15, 2021)

It's the Landor Road site where they want to build "Nine blocks of apartments - the tallest 18 storeys high - will be built across the 25,400sq metre site, which spans an area larger than three football pitches".  Lambeth Council planning documents say: “The proposal is for demolition of all existing buildings and the comprehensive redevelopment of the site comprising the erection of nine residential buildings ranging from three-18 storeys; 553 residential dwellings including 50 per cent affordable housing.


----------



## nick (Dec 15, 2021)

I'lll bet you pounds to pennies that, later in the process, the 50% affordable will turn out to be ....... unaffordable, and this will need to be reduced to 10%. 


With a "poor door"


----------



## pbsmooth (Dec 16, 2021)

nick said:


> I'lll bet you pounds to pennies that, later in the process, the 50% affordable will turn out to be ....... unaffordable, and this will need to be reduced to 10%.
> 
> 
> With a "poor door"



and the 10% will be reallocated to a development just outside Birmingham


----------



## naedru (Dec 18, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I roll my eyes too. A village is defined as so:
> 
> "a group of houses and associated buildings, larger than a hamlet and smaller than a town, situated in a rural area"
> 
> Not a few blocks of flats chucked up in an inner city London borough.


The absolute gall of them to call it a village!!

There is already a similar development on that road  at the Brixton end on Robsart street. It looks absolutely terrible and doesn’t fit in with the existing properties at all.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 18, 2021)

From Windrush Sq:


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 18, 2021)

Here's a festive treat for the many fans of this popular rapper often seen outside Brixton tube:


----------



## editor (Dec 18, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> Here's a festive treat for the many fans of this popular rapper often seen outside Brixton tube:



Such a fucking talentless twat. And a nasty bully too.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 19, 2021)

Plastic Lambeth Security Guards outside the tube waiting to fine people for dropping their cigarette ends. Stay Alert.


----------



## BusLanes (Dec 19, 2021)

Wait the rapper is that guy?


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 19, 2021)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Plastic Lambeth Security Guards outside the tube waiting to fine people for dropping their cigarette ends. Stay Alert.



 these guys fined a guy who didn’t pick his dogs shit up in our local park, he went off and complained to other dog walkers that he was being victimised, these dog walkers intervened and got the ticket rescinded and it became a warning....The funny thing is this guy is well known amongst the dog community for not picking up shit and letting his dog run riot, he’s had dogs for about 25years to my knowledge and has always been this way. The day after I saw his dog turn out a massive dump, he didn’t pick it up.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 19, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> these guys fined a guy who didn’t pick his dogs shit up in our local park, he went off and complained to other dog walkers that he was being victimised, these dog walkers intervened and got the ticket rescinded and it became a warning....The funny thing is this guy is well known amongst the dog community for not picking up shit and letting his dog run riot, he’s had dogs for about 25years to my knowledge and has always been this way. The day after I saw his dog turn out a massive dump, he didn’t pick it up.


Not sure whos worse, the people trying to give out the fines (have been on the receiving end of these before, though not in Lambeth, and its infuriating), or the entitled prick letting his dog run around and leave its disgusting mess on the floor. I don't know why other dog walkers would intervene in his favour, since he is clearly a bad egg of their little community.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 19, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Not sure whos worse, the people trying to give out the fines (have been on the receiving end of these before, though not in Lambeth, and its infuriating), or the entitled prick letting his dog run around and leave its disgusting mess on the floor. I don't know why other dog walkers would intervene in his favour, since he is clearly a bad egg of their little community.



...the dog guy is a sleazy slimy wanker who constantly plays the victim, even posting on Facebook dog groups so people who stand up to him and his four legged shit machine get ostracised by the so called community....

(edit....not saying he doesn’t have issues but he is very good at using them to deflect and avoid taking responsibility for not giving a shit, I will admit my experience with him makes me prejudiced)


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 19, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ...the dog guy is a sleazy slimy wanker who constantly plays the victim, even posting on Facebook dog groups so people who stand up to him and his four legged shit machine get ostracised by the so called community....
> 
> (edit....not saying he doesn’t have issues but he is very good at using them to deflect and avoid taking responsibility for not giving a shit, I will admit my experience with him makes me prejudiced)


sounds like a proper tosser, hopefully he is soon called out properly and he has a word with himself.


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2021)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Plastic Lambeth Security Guards outside the tube waiting to fine people for dropping their cigarette ends. Stay Alert.


Or just don't throw your fag ends on to the street, ya slobs.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 19, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> sounds like a proper tosser, hopefully he is soon called out properly and he has a word with himself.



....no chance, generous peeps thought his brush with the authorities might have that result.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 19, 2021)

editor said:


> Or just don't throw your fag ends on to the street, ya slobs.


I agree, but handing out 50quid on the spot fines the week before Xmas, for a fairly minor anti-social act, strikes me as somewhat mean spirited. Wish they'd deploy then to fine the street urinators on a weekend evening sometimes instead.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 19, 2021)

DietCokeGirl said:


> I agree, but handing out 50quid on the spot fines the week before Xmas, for a fairly minor anti-social act, strikes me as somewhat mean spirited. Wish they'd deploy then to fine the street urinators on a weekend evening sometimes instead.


They wouldn't have the bollocks to tackle something like that. They only pick on easy targets which dont or cant put up much resistance. I'd like to see the council deploy them to fine drivers who illegally park outside takeaways on Acre Lane and block traffic/emergency vehicles, see how brave they are then.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 19, 2021)

editor said:


> Or just don't throw your fag ends on to the street, ya slobs.


Or at least don't throw them on the street while there're pseudoplod watching


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 19, 2021)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Not sure whos worse, the people trying to give out the fines (have been on the receiving end of these before, though not in Lambeth, and its infuriating), or the entitled prick letting his dog run around and leave its disgusting mess on the floor. I don't know why other dog walkers would intervene in his favour, since he is clearly a bad egg of their little community.



postscript.... took the dog out today, by the cafe someone had left 2 mountains of shite, I don’t like picking up other people’s leavings but I did. A bit further round and my dog turns one out, as I go to pick it up I am conscious of another dog shitting ten feet from me but didn’t see if the owners picked up, walked on in ignorance and stood in summat slimy so there s my answer, the culprits were off in front and out the park before I had chance to have a word.....☹️


----------



## alex_ (Dec 19, 2021)

DietCokeGirl said:


> I agree, but handing out 50quid on the spot fines the week before Xmas, for a fairly minor anti-social act, strikes me as somewhat mean spirited. Wish they'd deploy then to fine the street urinators on a weekend evening sometimes instead.



No fuck him, kids play in the park. Fine him and destroy his pets.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 19, 2021)

Apparently several ATMs in Brixton are empty.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 19, 2021)

alex_ said:


> No fuck him, kids play in the park. Fine him and destroy his pets.


I meant, fining the odd errent cigarette smoker in a hurry to catch the tube at 9am on a Sunday morning seems a bit mean to me. 

Inconsiderate dog owners should be sent for a stint of unpaid work mucking out & changing litter trays at Battersea, and banned from owning a dog again.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 19, 2021)

alex_ said:


> No fuck him, kids play in the park. Fine him and destroy his pets.



...don’t think you’re being fair to the animal here, it’s not his fault he ended up living with a sociopath.


----------



## alex_ (Dec 19, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> ...don’t think you’re being fair to the animal here, it’s not his fault he ended up living with a sociopath.



It’s felt pain long enough


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 19, 2021)

alex_ said:


> It’s felt pain long enough



in fact no, the root of the problem is that he has not been arsed to teach it ‘manners’ and it’s antisocial activities are brushed off as ‘ he’s just having fun’


----------



## alex_ (Dec 19, 2021)

cuppa tee said:


> in fact no, the root of the problem is that he has not been arsed to teach it ‘manners’ and it’s antisocial activities are brushed off as ‘ he’s just having fun’



Sounds like gentrification.


----------



## Mr Bim of Bar (Dec 19, 2021)

David Clapson said:


> The new Brixton House theatre seems to have anti-terror bollards. Are they now the norm for anywhere where a crowd gathers? Seems a bit OTT.


Looks fab at night, when all the multi coloured lights are on, can’t wait for it to open. Bet the laundry opposite are getting excited as well.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 19, 2021)

alex_ said:


> Sounds like gentrification.



....he is anti gentrification , but it doesn’t stop him sniffing round the yuppie girls and their cute 3 grand pooches....l


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 21, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> This is the Late *Hilda Lockert* who was robbed  as she returned to her flat at Langport House in Overton Road, SW9 on *30 April 2001*.
> 
> Her cash (£15), bus pass and a shopping bag were taken   ...
> 
> ...




*18 years' imprisonment ...*






(Source: Metropolitan Police)​
Sentencing, Judge Nigel Lickley said _*Mrs Lockert* was an independent and active person who was a “popular and respected” member of the community_.

He told *Junior Young*: “She was pulled with force backwards and taken to the ground when you and your accomplice rummaged through her coat.

“*Mrs Lockert* was just short of 5ft in height, she was vulnerable and you chose to rob her.”

“This was callous and very serious offending.

_“Those who knew *Mrs Lockert* were shocked and alarmed at what you had done in their community.”_

The judge noted the defendant had attacked his victim to fund a crack cocaine habit and would resort to “reckless and aggressive behaviour”.

He told the defendant that _his actions had caused “untold upset” to many people_.

Judge Lickley sentenced *Young* to 18 years in prison for manslaughter and five years for robbery, to run concurrently.






(Source: as stated in image)​
*Mrs Lockert* _had lived on the same Brixton estate since it was built_.  Despite being robbed “several times” she refused to move away from the home she had shared with her husband.  At the time of her death, *Mrs Lockert*'s husband of 60 years had moved into a care home because he was suffering from Alzheimer’s disease. _He never got the chance to say goodbye and did not understand where she had gone_.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 29, 2021)

Lambeth Council to spend £160,000 on new boiler at Brixton Rec to prevent a possible winter closure
					

Lambeth Council is going to spend close to £160,000 for a new boiler at Brixton Rec.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				




Before Christmas was told that the projected date for the new boiler to be working is February. So another winter of cold Rec.

Its not just the boiler that is the problem. The heating units for the changing rooms haven't worked properly for years. Need total replacement. The pipework associated with the boilers also needs replacing/ fixing.

The Rec building is structurally in good condition. Its well made concrete structure.

However things like pipework have come to the end of their life and need replacing. Also from what I've seen ongoing planned maintenance over the years hasn't happpened. Its always been reacting to breakdowns and patching up.


After the listing of the Rec the Council has given up on idea of disposing of site or messing around with the internals of the building.

Money was set aside to replace plant at the the end of its life. Some work has been done such as upgrading the fire alarm system.

The rest of the works from what I've seen have at times ground to a halt.

The survey of the roof to find out where leaks are was only done before Christmas.

Council excuse is that its has high turnover of staff. So every time officers get to grips with the scheme they leave and next officers start from scratch.

IMO the Council have a problem with managing schemes. Look at LJ Works ( unfinished for over a year) and the Somerleyton Road project.

Schemes like the Good Growth Fund for "regenerating" Brixton Station Road and Rec do seem to have officers put in charge of them.

But when it comes to what should be regular / planned maintenance of Rec its just not happening. Despite the Leisure services been a paid for service. As Cllr Donatus implies the Leisure services are income generating. The Rec pre pandemic made an overall surplus each year. These works always did come under the Council. Not GLL/Better. On roof leaks I know Better have been finding it very frustrating as it's not their responsibility and its been affecting use of some of the building.

If the Council is going to take on full management of Leisure services then it really needs to get its act together on maintenance.

There are still occasional gripes from Council about it being Listed building.

Its like the Council see demolition and replacement as best option ( as in Streatham). The Councils preferred option would have been demolition of the Rec, new Rec on the smaller Pop site and deal with developer who would have got the larger Rec site.

Its this building at " at end of its life" argument that the Council continually trot out when they want to dispose of a site. Had this recently about International House.

Informally heard BTW that the International House isn't going to be demolished. Seems local public pressure has led to change of heart by Council. It will still be sold to developer along with Pop site. Been told the Council are now working with possible developers to retain it. With option to demolish off the table. Does show the pressure can work. Even if Council don't like it.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 29, 2021)

Gramsci said:


> Lambeth Council to spend £160,000 on new boiler at Brixton Rec to prevent a possible winter closure
> 
> 
> Lambeth Council is going to spend close to £160,000 for a new boiler at Brixton Rec.
> ...



..thank up for update, the international house/pop story will be one to watch.


----------



## Mr paulee (Dec 29, 2021)

Blue plaque for Darcus Howe on Brixton’s Railton Road


----------



## Rushy (Dec 29, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Blue plaque for Darcus Howe on Brixton’s Railton Road


Presumably not  an authentic one. You have to have been dead 20 years.


----------



## Mr paulee (Dec 29, 2021)

Rushy said:


> Presumably not  an authentic one. You have to have been dead 20 years.


The plaque that honours him is one of a number created by the Nubian Jak Foundation, which works with English Heritage.

It is sponsored by Black History Walks.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 30, 2021)

Mr paulee said:


> Blue plaque for Darcus Howe on Brixton’s Railton Road


I'll look out for that - is it on the old Race Today collective building (The BAC)?


----------



## GarveyLives (Dec 30, 2021)

Blue plaque for *Darcus Howe* on Brixton’s Railton Road


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 30, 2021)

GarveyLives said:


> Blue plaque for *Darcus Howe* on Brixton’s Railton Road


Thanks I'm going to attend that if I can


----------



## Ms T (Dec 30, 2021)

He actually lived two doors down from me until the early 2000s.


----------



## BigMoaner (Dec 30, 2021)

Southern cancels London Victoria trains for two weeks over Covid
					

Firm cites ‘isolation and sickness’ as it says it will run no services to or from station until 10 January




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## ricbake (Dec 31, 2021)

Hope this doesn't spoil it, about to leave Crown and Anchor - what a fabulous night DJ chill not yet busy, all good. 
Happy New Year!


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 31, 2021)

ricbake said:


> Hope this doesn't spoil it, about to leave Crown and Anchor - what a fabulous night DJ chill not yet busy, all good.
> Happy New Year!



...I’m round the corner and it sounds like they’re having it large at jamm, I’m tending logs, happy new year.


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 1, 2022)

Lambeth resident Fiona Mackenzie has got a MBE 









						Helmsdale native Fiona Mackenzie receives MBE for domestic abuse campaign
					

Fiona Mackenzie received the honour for “services to raising awareness of sexual violence against women”.




					www.northern-times.co.uk


----------



## ricbake (Jan 2, 2022)

*29th December*
Police are appealing for information after two teenagers were stabbed in Lambeth.
A 17-year-old boy and a 15-year-old boy were found with stab injuries on Cowley Road at around 8pm on Wednesday, December 29.
They were both taken to hospital with non life-threatening injuries.









						Boys, 15 and 17, rushed to hospital after double stabbing
					

Police are yet to make any arrests as the investigation continues




					www.mylondon.news


----------



## ash (Jan 2, 2022)

Does anyone know of any dog friendly hotels anywhere south- Brixton, Clapham, Tooting, Wandsworth ??? Thanks asking for a friend


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 2, 2022)

ash said:


> Does anyone know of any so friendly hotels anywhere south- Brixton, Clapham, Tooting, Wandsworth ??? Thanks asking for a friend



Tulse Hill Hotel got good reviews from some friends


----------



## Boudicca (Jan 3, 2022)

ash said:


> Does anyone know of any so friendly hotels anywhere south- Brixton, Clapham, Tooting, Wandsworth ??? Thanks asking for a friend


I stayed at the Leigham Court Hotel in Streatham recently, got a good deal on Booking.com.  It's not special but it is really comfortable and I would definitely go back there.  They also have parking but I always seemed to get the last space, so I'm sure there will be times when you have to park elsewhere.


----------



## editor (Jan 4, 2022)

Really, really sad to find out Ian from the Barrier Block died unexpectedly on NYE. He was the fella that used to sell drinks/ice drinks outside the block and the Domino club. His bike has become a little shrine


----------



## Mr paulee (Jan 4, 2022)

Bowie at the BFI



			Bowie: Starman and the Silver Screen | BFI Southbank


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 4, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> Blue plaque for *Darcus Howe* on Brixton’s Railton Road


This was well attended. Think they announced 130 people were there, which is not bad for a damp grey tues standing in the middle of the road. Lovely to see people getting together. 

There were some fab african drummers, and several people I  know there. Speeches by Dawn Hill CBE (Black Cultural Achive trustee and friend), Akyaaba Addai-Sebo (founder of UK Black History Month and friend),  Henry Bonsu (broadcaster and Mentee), Patrick Torsney (BAC), Leila Hassan Howe (wife and part of the Race Today collective).  Linton Kwesi Johnson didnt show up.  Leila snd Kaiya (DH's granddaughter) unveiled the plaque.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 4, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> This was well attended. Think they announced 130 people were there, which is not bad for a damp grey tues standing in the middle of the road. Lovely to see people getting together.
> 
> There were some fab african drummers, ...



Here they are:  

​


friendofdorothy said:


> Linton Kwesi Johnson didnt show up.



As explained in this report, he is self-isolating as a consequence of the ongoing Covid-19 pandemic:

Brixton, and the world, remember *Darcus Howe*


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 4, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> As explained in this report, he is self-isolating as a consequence of the ongoing Covid-19 pandemic:
> 
> Brixton, and the world, remember *Darcus Howe*


Thanks, I wondered what could have happened to LKJ, I'm glad he is ok.


----------



## nagapie (Jan 4, 2022)

Boring question but how does one report a nuisance to the council? I have a neighbour who has a dodgy flashing yard light that is malfunctioning and keeping us awake. The neighbours are nice but have an absent landlord. I looked at the council website and there is only somewhere to report a noise complaint.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 5, 2022)

if its a nuisance on private property I doubt the council can do anything. Can someone try to throw a brick at it?


----------



## ricbake (Jan 5, 2022)

nagapie said:


> Boring question but how does one report a nuisance to the council? I have a neighbour who has a dodgy flashing yard light that is malfunctioning and keeping us awake. The neighbours are nice but have an absent landlord. I looked at the council website and there is only somewhere to report a noise complaint.


Just ask the tenant if you/they can turn it off?
If it isn't on a Council Estate trying to get the Council to do it will be all but impossible. 
If it is on an estate if there is a housing officer or caretaker they may be able to help.
I'd probably just go and fix it or just disconnect it myself if it annoyed me, but I have been known to take a scaffold tube to an errant burglar alarm....


----------



## nagapie (Jan 5, 2022)

ricbake said:


> Just ask the tenant if you/they can turn it off?
> If it isn't on a Council Estate trying to get the Council to do it will be all but impossible.
> If it is on an estate if there is a housing officer or caretaker they may be able to help.
> I'd probably just go and fix it or just disconnect it myself if it annoyed me, but I have been known to take a scaffold tube to an errant burglar alarm....


In the end the tenants managed to get it to stop. Luckily they were very sweet young people. I was considering taking my ladder to their wall and cutting the wires but didn't want to get electrocuted 😂.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 9, 2022)

Perhaps this has been posted before, I heard this on the radio the other day and looked it up.
Brixton Market, perhaps this lives in the "Songs about Brixton" thread:


----------



## Casaubon (Jan 10, 2022)

Commonplace, a 'Citizen Engagement Platform' is soliciting views on the proposed redevelopment of 14 sites in Lambeth.
I'll try and overcome my cynicism about this sort of 'consultation' and give them my thoughts.

​

*Have your say on Lambeth Draft SADPD*
We are seeking your views on the Draft Lambeth Site Allocations Development Plan Document (SADPD).
Following on from the adoption of the Lambeth Local Plan in 2021, the Draft SADPD includes site-specific planning policies for fourteen sites in Lambeth, distributed across the borough.
Information about the sites, as well as the proposed site allocation policies and an opportunity to leave your comments can be found by clicking 'have your say' below.​
*Have your say*​
Button does not work? Try this link.


​
​
​

You are receiving this email because you used Commonplace to respond to a local consultation, and indicated you'd like to hear about other conversations in your neighbourhood. To change your preferences, please log in to your Commonplace profile or email support@commonplace.is.​




​


----------



## CH1 (Jan 11, 2022)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Perhaps this has been posted before, I heard this on the radio the other day and looked it up.
> Brixton Market, perhaps this lives in the "Songs about Brixton" thread:



Her voice sounds like Shirley Bassey to me. Quite unusual for entertainers to be able to sing these days.


----------



## liquidindian (Jan 11, 2022)

Casaubon said:


> the proposed redevelopment of 14 sites in Lambeth.


I haven't been through all of these but quite of few of these seem to be putting car parks to better use and getting rid of petrol stations, which seems like a good idea to me.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2022)

Casaubon said:


> Commonplace, a 'Citizen Engagement Platform' is soliciting views on the proposed redevelopment of 14 sites in Lambeth.
> I'll try and overcome my cynicism about this sort of 'consultation' and give them my thoughts.
> 
> ​
> ...


The language they use and the design of that page is almost guaranteed to exclude a huge amount of locals.


----------



## editor (Jan 11, 2022)

DJWrongspeed said:


> Perhaps this has been posted before, I heard this on the radio the other day and looked it up.
> Brixton Market, perhaps this lives in the "Songs about Brixton" thread:



She is being hyped by a vast PR push. Song is pleasant enough, I guess.









						Feathers fly in Joy Crookes music promo shoot in Pope’s Road, Brixton
					

Shoppers were left sneezing as boxes of feathers were sent skyward as part of a music video shoot in Pope’s Road, Brixton today.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Jan 11, 2022)

editor said:


> She is being hyped by a vast PR push. Song is pleasant enough, I guess.


I realised afterwards. Sony's big bucks are behind her chasing for the Adele market millions.


----------



## theboris (Jan 11, 2022)

Bowie - six years. I've written some words Bowie: Six years


----------



## editor (Jan 12, 2022)

Bowie remembered in Brixton











						Brixton remembers David Bowie with flowers and tributes, January 2022
					

Brixton-born David Bowie died on the 10th January 2016, and every year fans have come to Brixton to leave tributes at the mural opposite the tube station. Brixton Buzz has documented these scenes o…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## JSR (Jan 15, 2022)

Casaubon said:


> Commonplace, a 'Citizen Engagement Platform' is soliciting views on the proposed redevelopment of 14 sites in Lambeth.
> I'll try and overcome my cynicism about this sort of 'consultation' and give them my thoughts.
> 
> ​
> ...


Thank you for posting this.  I literally can not believe my eyes when I see what they are proposing for 2 sites in Loughborough Junction


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jan 15, 2022)

Anyone know if Poundland is open again yet?


----------



## edcraw (Jan 15, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> Anyone know if Poundland is open again yet?


Just walked past there and still shut.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 16, 2022)

..if you fancy a bit of reggae then this is on 2nite.....
_*free*_


----------



## Mr paulee (Jan 17, 2022)

Two longstanding Brixton arts organisations, Photofusion and 198 Contemporary Arts and Learning, have got together to offer free courses for unemployed or low-income adults living in Lambeth.

Three Factory Production House Step-Up courses are designed to strengthen and extend participants’ creative practice and to improve their prospects as they move into the arts, creative industries or further education.

The 10-week courses – in photography, art and design, and video – are a great way to learn new skills, network with other creative people and make new work, say the organisers.

They hope to run the courses in person, but will be following government guidance.

Courses start on 24 January and run until 30 March. They are open to any Lambeth resident who is 19 or over and unemployed or on a low income.

Email: thefactoryproductionhouse@photofusion.org to sign up.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 17, 2022)

I’m going to The Albert for a pint, not been there for a few years. Hope it’s open!


----------



## spitfire (Jan 17, 2022)

spitfire said:


> I’m going to The Albert for a pint, not been there for a few years. Hope it’s open!



It’s open. What’s going on with the door?

Was here for 2 minutes and 3 pissed up lads intimidated some kids here for the IDLES gig out of the pub. They’re regulars by the look of it, not pleasant. Busy enough, no one i know but I didn’t brave the garden.

Just the one then.

Larry Love is watching over me.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 17, 2022)

spitfire said:


> It’s open. What’s going on with the door?
> 
> Was here for 2 minutes and 3 pissed up lads intimidated some kids here for the IDLES gig out of the pub. They’re regulars by the look of it, not pleasant. Busy enough, no one i know but I didn’t brave the garden.
> 
> ...



liked for the Larry Love bit, not the aggression obviously 🙁


----------



## spitfire (Jan 17, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> liked for the Larry Love bit, not the aggression obviously 🙁



It was all a bit under the radar and hard to get across in text but I saw it happening and I’m not new at this. 3 lads with beards, one with a top knot, prime seat at bar and know the bar staff. Bleurgh.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 17, 2022)

TBF it’s grand now. Just a nice busy pub. 

Sorry for multi posts everyone. I’ll STFU now.


----------



## Mr paulee (Jan 17, 2022)

Brixton is busy - seems a nice vibe.
Obvs a nice crowd that follow the Idles.


----------



## Tron Cruise (Jan 18, 2022)

spitfire said:


> It was all a bit under the radar and hard to get across in text but I saw it happening and I’m not new at this. 3 lads with beards, one with a top knot, prime seat at bar and know the bar staff. Bleurgh.


A top knot! Might as well go the whole hog and get the Barbour out.


----------



## Mr paulee (Jan 18, 2022)

Happy for the area but i do wish they'd pay a reasonable wage.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 18, 2022)

Mr paulee said:


> Happy for the area but i do wish they'd pay a reasonable wage.



...thought that had been ‘sorted’ ?


----------



## Mr paulee (Jan 18, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ...thought that had been ‘sorted’ ?


oh has it?
I wasn't aware.

Sorry


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 18, 2022)

Mr paulee said:


> oh has it?
> I wasn't aware.
> 
> Sorry



....no I’m sorry, I should’ve put a question mark, cos I’m not sure either....


----------



## David Clapson (Jan 22, 2022)

New lights in Windrush Sq front of the cultural archives. Very, very bright. It's like daylight.


----------



## Mr paulee (Jan 23, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> New lights in Windrush Sq front of the cultural archives. Very, very bright. It's like daylight.


finally


----------



## CH1 (Jan 24, 2022)

Excuse if duplicated elsewhere.
A friend just came round and told me forensics are looking at a house in Railton Road (Herne Hill side of Railron Methodist Chapel apparently)
Apologies for the source Woman dies in house fire as probe launched into horror blaze


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Jan 25, 2022)

Has anyone heard from Violent Panda recently?


----------



## editor (Jan 27, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Excuse if duplicated elsewhere.
> A friend just came round and told me forensics are looking at a house in Railton Road (Herne Hill side of Railron Methodist Chapel apparently)
> Apologies for the source Woman dies in house fire as probe launched into horror blaze


The tragedy has taken a dark turn 










						Two arrested on suspicion of murder after woman dies in house fire
					

A 47-year-old man and a 17-year-old male were arrested on suspicion of murder on Wednesday evening and remained in custody on Thursday morning.




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (Jan 27, 2022)

(Source: Facebook)​
*Condolences to the family and friends of The Late Mariama Kamara, a community nurse, who had lived at the Railton Road house in which she lost her life since 1994. *
*
She had reportedly recently established a magazine to keep the local Sierra Leonean community keep in touch with Africa. 
*
*Anyone with information that could help the investigation into her death is being asked to call the major incident room on 020 8649 0424.*


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 28, 2022)

Good to see the people who use Brixton station stairs to smoke hard drugs and lie unconscious being challenged by Police last night when i was passing by. The conversation was going something like "look we know you've been smoking crack here, but can you not as children use these stairs to get up to the train platform", which is good policing (as long as they listen).


----------



## CH1 (Jan 28, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Good to see the people who use Brixton station stairs to smoke hard drugs and lie unconscious being challenged by Police last night when i was passing by. The conversation was going something like "look we know you've been smoking crack here, but can you not as children use these stairs to get up to the train platform", which is good policing (as long as they listen).


Seems a general policing tactic at the moment: "Ms Gray would you mind not publishing your report - it might harm our infantile Prime Minister."


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2022)

This guy gets his kicks posting up photographs of homeless people and drug addicts


----------



## Mr paulee (Jan 28, 2022)

editor said:


> This guy gets his kicks posting up photographs of homeless people and drug addicts



Would seem that they live next door to a shelter and they are just fed up of people using their porch as a place to take drugs.
Nothing to do with  kicks.


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2022)

Mr paulee said:


> Would seem that they live next door to a shelter and they are just fed up of people using their porch as a place to take drugs.
> Nothing to do with  kicks.


So he should report it to the relevant authorities rather than posting up identifiable movies of these poor, fucked up individuals all over the internet.
Can't say I'm surprised to see you offering support though.


----------



## Mr paulee (Jan 28, 2022)

Support?
No - Just offering a different point of view.

Some mental gymnastics displayed there Ed.


----------



## BusLanes (Jan 28, 2022)

I think the police pop around. They did when I lived next to a regular meeting place for the local addicts. Didn't stop it happening tho


----------



## editor (Jan 28, 2022)

Mr paulee said:


> Support?
> No - Just offering a different point of view.
> 
> Some mental gymnastics displayed there Ed.


So what's your view? Are you all for people posting endless videos of fucked up addicts - some most likely with with mental health issues - for the amusement and titillation of internet viewers?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jan 28, 2022)

If it bothers the person that much (it would bother me too) then grow a backbone and tell them to jog on. The whole shame them on social media is a bit unnecessarily narcissistic. Clearly fishing for a bit of laugh out of others misery.


----------



## edcraw (Jan 28, 2022)

Pretty horrible Twitter account. Shaming on social media isn’t going to stop it and is quite nasty, needs to work with councillors/ the council to sort it out.


----------



## Colette_ (Jan 30, 2022)

Next Saturday 5th Feb I'm running a LGBTQ+ zine fair at Brixton Library (in the front gallery room) from 12noon-4.30pm more info (thanks buzz!): LGBTQ+ Zine Fair at Brixton Library, Sat 5th Feb 2022


----------



## pbsmooth (Jan 30, 2022)

Quite depressing seeing the inside of this building. How it has been chopped up and how people are living. Check out this 8 bedroom block of apartments for sale on Rightmove


----------



## CH1 (Jan 31, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> Quite depressing seeing the inside of this building. How it has been chopped up and how people are living. Check out this 8 bedroom block of apartments for sale on Rightmove


The house next door (292) had 17 people in it once. Got sold to a developer for £575,000 and turned into three flats around 2015.

Maybe the same might happen to 294 - but I doubt it, because the only way it could fetch the requisite £1.5 million auction reserve priced is based on a beds in sheds rental regime with no maintenance.


----------



## catriona (Feb 1, 2022)

"Producing £96,000 per annum" - so people are paying £1,000 a month for a bedsit, sorry studio


----------



## Ms T (Feb 1, 2022)

Surely no one will pay 1.5 million for that?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 1, 2022)

catriona said:


> "Producing £96,000 per annum" - so people are paying £1,000 a month for a bedsit, sorry studio


probably not people but more likely taxes are


----------



## CH1 (Feb 2, 2022)

Ms T said:


> Surely no one will pay 1.5 million for that?


You never know - this sold for £717,500 a few doors down (click the link and look at the state of it. And it is still like that!)




__





						316 Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, London, SW9 8SE | Auction House London
					






					auctionhouselondon.co.uk


----------



## Rushy (Feb 2, 2022)

Ms T said:


> Surely no one will pay 1.5 million for that?


It's a licensed HMO so the value is pretty much purely based on rental return - unlike normal houses and flats which have an identifiable market value. At £1,500,000 it's still making a return roughly 50% higher than standard letting properties - so it is quite possible.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 2, 2022)

Rushy said:


> It's a licensed HMO so the value is pretty much purely based on rental return - unlike normal houses and flats which have an identifiable market value. At £1,500,000 it's still making a return roughly 50% higher than standard letting properties - so it is quite possible.


Agree with your reasoning - but please don't assume because Lambeth Housing place people in such a place that it is a registered HMO.
There was a lot of argy bargy with the pre-2015 owner on this, including a planning hearing in the ???much missed???  Phoenix House where the planning inspector did not accept the bedsit subdivisions.

Lambeth Planning - quite rightly - were trying to steer the owner towards larger better units (maisonette plus basement flat if memory serves)
The owner never produced HMO authorisation - but he did have letters from Lambeth Housing placing tenants in the bedsits.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 2, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Agree with your reasoning - but please don't assume because Lambeth Housing place people in such a place that it is a registered HMO.
> There was a lot of argy bargy with the pre-2015 owner on this, including a planning hearing in the ???much missed???  Phoenix House where the planning inspector did not accept the bedsit subdivisions.
> 
> Lambeth Planning - quite rightly - were trying to steer the owner towards larger better units (maisonette plus basement flat if memory serves)
> The owner never produced HMO authorisation - but he did have letters from Lambeth Housing placing tenants in the bedsits.



I have just read the file. You're right - it's not an HMO. It is eight self contained "flats". Not only do the 8 flats not have planning permission but they have been found to be unlawful:



> Taking all of the above into account, the applicant has provided sufficiently clear and unambiguous evidence to demonstrate that, on the balance of probability, the property has been used as eight self-contained flats. However, as an enforcement notice is in force and the use of the building as 8 flats is in clear contravention of the requirements of the enforcement notice, the development subject of the LDC application is not immune from enforcement action and is unlawful. As such, in accordance with Section 191(4) of the Town and Country Planning Act 1990 (as amended), it is the duty of the Council to refuse this application


----------



## pbsmooth (Feb 2, 2022)

So he does it anyway and nothing happens? No penalty at least?


----------



## editor (Feb 3, 2022)

Interesting to see that the Victoria Line extends as far as the western part of the Moorlands Estate. 









						ArcGIS Web Application
					






					tfl.maps.arcgis.com


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 3, 2022)

Kind of a shame they didn't extend it a little further then! Although perhaps most end of line points have quite long tunnels going bast the terminus?

I discovered over Christmas my father in law worked on the Victoria Line construction. He was an engineering student of some sort and worked on it whilst doing that. Maybe holidays?


----------



## edcraw (Feb 3, 2022)

editor said:


> Interesting to see that the Victoria Line extends as far as the western part of the Moorlands Estate.
> 
> View attachment 308531
> 
> ...


I think they extended it a few years ago so that trains can move past the station in case of faults etc. previously a broken down train would affect a huge chunk of the line.


----------



## David Clapson (Feb 3, 2022)

Judging from the map it looks like this building on Somerleyton Rd is a Tfl structure which has access to the tunnel Google Maps


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 3, 2022)

News of the stabbing near Brixton Recreation Centre this afternoon:

Brixton stabbing live: Man, 25, rushed to hospital after 'group attack' saw him 'drop to the floor'

_Anyone_ with information about the incident is asked to call police via 101 quoting reference CAD 5164/03Feb.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 4, 2022)

edcraw said:


> I think they extended it a few years ago so that trains can move past the station in case of faults etc. previously a broken down train would affect a huge chunk of the line.











						A Brief History of Sidings - London Reconnections
					

The leading source for independent news and analysis about transport in London and beyond. Award-winning coverage of transport infrastructure and politics alongside stories about the history of the Capital's transport networks.




					www.londonreconnections.com


----------



## editor (Feb 4, 2022)

Keep 'em peeled Brixton songwriter launches urgent appeal to find lost guitar and songbooks


----------



## David Clapson (Feb 4, 2022)

Thanks to the improved lighting in front of the cultural archives, the dealers have relocated to the library. There's also a prostitute there but one of the dealers is harrassing her.


----------



## GarveyLives (Feb 5, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> Blue plaque for *Darcus Howe* on Brixton’s Railton Road



Footage appears here:

​


----------



## David Clapson (Feb 5, 2022)

editor said:


> The tragedy has taken a dark turn
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The police have been trying to establish time and cause of death. The fire may have been started to cover up a murder.


----------



## alex_ (Feb 5, 2022)

Re altnet internet connection coverage - community fibre and hyperoptic cover quite a lot of Brixton now 



Purple is hyperoptic and black is CommunityFibre, g.network are rolling out between acre lane and kings ave and Brixton hill as well -  but not yet available - saw them rolling out on strathleven road - which will have 5 internet providers including bt and virgin !

Actual map is here 









						Browse Maps and Check Broadband Performance and Coverage Across the UK
					

Check progress on superfast and ultrafast broadband roll-outs across the UK and the speeds people are recording?



					labs.thinkbroadband.com


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 5, 2022)

editor said:


> Interesting to see that the Victoria Line extends as far as the western part of the Moorlands Estate.





BusLanes said:


> Kind of a shame they didn't extend it a little further then! Although perhaps most end of line points have quite long tunnels going bast the terminus?





edcraw said:


> I think they extended it a few years ago so that trains can move past the station in case of faults etc. previously a broken down train would affect a huge chunk of the line.





David Clapson said:


> Judging from the map it looks like this building on Somerleyton Rd is a Tfl structure which has access to the tunnel Google Maps



fairly sure that the 'Brixton sidings' and ventilation shaft / access point thing on Somerleyton Road have been there since the line was extended to Brixton in the early 70s.  Wikipedia has reference to it being refurbished between 2009 - 2014.

Underground 'working timetables' are public domain here - while the only proper depot on the Victoria Line is at Northumberland Park, they show that the sidings at Brixton are used to 'stable' a couple of trains overnight, to start the service from the Brixton end up (there's also sidings at Victoria and beyond the terminus platforms at Walthamstow Central) which are also used for overnight parking.  (the one at Kings Cross isn't)

(this has a detailed map of London's railways showing sidings and individual tracks in proper geographic map form not diagram)

What became the Victoria Line was planned (originally as far back as the 1943/4 plans for post-war London reconstruction) with a view to heading in the general direction of Croydon, although don't think any of the 'south of Brixton' ideas got as far as firm proposals.


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 5, 2022)

alex_ said:


> Re altnet internet connection coverage - community fibre and hyperoptic cover quite a lot of Brixton now
> 
> View attachment 308902
> 
> ...



That's good to see. We are with Community Fibre which are ok but don't try and get help online if anything goes wrong. Call and call again till it's fixed


----------



## CH1 (Feb 5, 2022)

alex_ said:


> Re altnet internet connection coverage - community fibre and hyperoptic cover quite a lot of Brixton now
> 
> View attachment 308902
> 
> ...


Can you explain what is going on to a sexagenatian?
I live in Coldharbour Lane - Brixton side of LJ. This is not hyperbolic nor Community Fibre - but rather G.Network.
G.Network seem pretty desperate to get customers right now - promising 6 months free broadband on sign-up.
Sending an offer letter every week. At this rate they wilt go the way the tiddler energy providers.

With G.Network you can't have a phone - unless you have a mobile phone - apparently.
There is certainly no mention of phone service on G.Network literature or their website.

Having just endured a month of phone cut off and three weeks of internet cut off from PlusNet, or should I say BT Openreach, I was naturally keen to investigate the alternatives. However it does not end there.

By 2025 BT are allegedly ceasing all their copper exchange wires - meaning every BT fed customer would at least heave to have a new

Hub 2 router - which apparently "supports thew new digital standard for landline phones.
Which then means you have to junk your old phone extensions and use a BT cordless phone.

Actually Coldhabrbour Lane is not wired for BT/PlusNet.Sky/EE fibre to your home right now - so the best that can be done is their compromise product Fibre to Cabinet (commonly know as Slow Fibre).

I say Baah Humbug. My broadband over copper is OK for me, except for their constant price-rises designed to drive the customer into a fibre contract.

Well Mr alex_  what is the clever cost-effective way to sign up to G.Network AND keep a phone service without taking out a mobile contract?
I'm surprised in a way that the Green Party nationally doesn't take this up. The propensity of Big Business to force customers to take out multiple contracts for similar services.
Its a techno-variant of supermarket over-packaging.


----------



## alex_ (Feb 5, 2022)

So - all of these altnet providers are installing fibre either underground in bt ducts - today I saw g fibre running fibre into ducts on strathleven, I’ve seen hyperoptic running fibre into ducts in Brixton hill or you can see community fibre gear on bt poles on Leander road ( and I’m sure loads of other places ).

This means this is pretty different to sse sending you a bill rather than British Gas for the same electric and gas wires. This is because hyperoptic ( etc ) actually owns the infrastructure ( but rents the poles or ducts they are connected too ) which your internet connections runs on.

It’s looks like gnetwork doesn’t offer phones - but I think community fibre and hyperoptic do. 

So you can get an alternative to bt - but you’ll need to buy an internet phone - voice over ip or voip. This is like a phone number which you have software which connects to the phone number using your internet connection. an expensive version of this is zoom phone which costs 8 quid per month or 12 quid with unlimited U.K. calls and is a phone integrated into the zoom app.

Alex


----------



## CH1 (Feb 5, 2022)

alex_ said:


> So - all of these altnet providers are installing fibre either underground in bt ducts - today I saw g fibre running fibre into ducts on strathleven, I’ve seen hyperoptic running fibre into ducts in Brixton hill or you can see community fibre gear on bt poles on Leander road ( and I’m sure loads of other places ).
> 
> This means this is pretty different to sse sending you a bill rather than British Gas for the same electric and gas wires. This is because hyperoptic ( etc ) actually owns the infrastructure ( but rents the poles or ducts they are connected too ) which your internet connections runs on.
> 
> ...


I do use a VOIP service to ring Ghana @ 21 Eurocents a minute + VAT, compared to BT/Plusnet £1.05 per minute.
This VOIP is German (PoivY) and is like a cut-down voice only version of Skype and been around as long.
Calls to UK landlines are free, but UK mobiles are 7.5 Eurocents/minute (+VAT of 20%)

It did prove useful whilst the phone was cut off - and also works over a Chromebook app.
Maybe that's the answer - use my Chromebook as a phone and go for G.Network?


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (Feb 6, 2022)

CH1 said:


> I do use a VOIP service to ring Ghana @ 21 Eurocents a minute + VAT, compared to BT/Plusnet £1.05 per minute.
> This VOIP is German (PoivY) and is like a cut-down voice only version of Skype and been around as long.
> Calls to UK landlines are free, but UK mobiles are 7.5 Eurocents/minute (+VAT of 20%)
> 
> ...


Thats what I do as well; I have a us-based google voice account i use for international calls. It costs anything from 1p per minute to 20p per minute. Ghana is .16p
I had to get a mate in the USA to let me use their address to set it up.
VOIP is the future. And the present.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 6, 2022)

alex_ Torpid Scorpion - the problem I foresee with VOIP is the incoming calls.
You (or I at least)  have to have a number for the GP to ring. My GP surgery refused to see patients in person years before COVID, so unlikely to revert to what we traditionally expect from a GP.
Likewise the bank. I use the Co-op and the Halifax - both of which are apt to ring to confirm card purchases or money tranfers.

It all points to compulsory mobile phone contracts I reckon.


----------



## thebackrow (Feb 6, 2022)

CH1 said:


> alex_ Torpid Scorpion - the problem I foresee with VOIP is the incoming calls.
> You (or I at least)  have to have a number for the GP to ring. My GP surgery refused to see patients in person years before COVID, so unlikely to revert to what we traditionally expect from a GP.
> Likewise the bank. I use the Co-op and the Halifax - both of which are apt to ring to confirm card purchases or money tranfers.
> 
> It all points to compulsory mobile phone contracts I reckon.


You can have an incoming voip number.


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (Feb 6, 2022)

thebackrow said:


> You can have an incoming voip number.


Exactly. Im not a particular fan of google (surveillance state) but the google voice app on my phone rings, and also delivers incoming SMS texts. 
Just as mobile phone service today is much crappier in terms of quality and reliability than our old wired BT phones were back in the 80’s, the voip future points to lower cost, more diy effort, and crappier quality but most people are ok with that, so it will almost certainly win out. Companies like BT and virgin will continue to bundle services, increasingly with ‘entertainment’ as the government slays the BBC, to people who just want one bill.


----------



## David Clapson (Feb 6, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> fairly sure that the 'Brixton sidings' and ventilation shaft / access point thing on Somerleyton Road have been there since the line was extended to Brixton in the early 70s.  Wikipedia has reference to it being refurbished between 2009 - 2014.
> 
> Underground 'working timetables' are public domain here - while the only proper depot on the Victoria Line is at Northumberland Park, they show that the sidings at Brixton are used to 'stable' a couple of trains overnight, to start the service from the Brixton end up (there's also sidings at Victoria and beyond the terminus platforms at Walthamstow Central) which are also used for overnight parking.  (the one at Kings Cross isn't)
> 
> ...


Do you have any planning info about the speed of the Victoria line and the spacing of the stations? It seems to me that it's twice as fast as other lines because the distance between stns is long and the trains get to a much faster cruising speed. (A boon for commuters and a spur to gentrification. But lets not go there.)


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 6, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Do you have any planning info about the speed of the Victoria line and the spacing of the stations? It seems to me that it's twice as fast as other lines because the distance between stns is long and the trains get to a much faster cruising speed. (A boon for commuters and a spur to gentrification. But lets not go there.)



Not really, but yes, longer distance between stations will help - I haven't tried to work out the maths, but would have thought on some lines the sticking point is how close some of the stations are together (like Leicester Square / Covent Garden on the Piccadilly line.)

Don't know enough to say whether the Victoria Line trains do go significantly faster than other lines, the acceleration away from stations feels a bit faster than some lines, though, and the average start to stop speed (from end to end) will be higher if you're not stopping so often.

One thing the Victoria Line has got which not all the others have is latest generation automatic train operation - the 'drivers' (or train operators or whatever they are called this week) don't actually do the driving (except in emergencies and probably for moves in and out of depots etc), they just press a 'go' button.  This means the acceleration / braking / speed is optimised by the technology, and I read somewhere that this means they can run a more frequent service by slowing trains down a bit when they start getting close to the one in front, rather than getting so close that they have to come to a stop at a red signal like traditionally controlled / signalled trains.


----------



## alex_ (Feb 6, 2022)

CH1 said:


> alex_ Torpid Scorpion - the problem I foresee with VOIP is the incoming calls.
> You (or I at least)  have to have a number for the GP to ring. My GP surgery refused to see patients in person years before COVID, so unlikely to revert to what we traditionally expect from a GP.
> Likewise the bank. I use the Co-op and the Halifax - both of which are apt to ring to confirm card purchases or money tranfers.
> 
> It all points to compulsory mobile phone contracts I reckon.



You can actually buy a voip hard phone which you configure with your “voip login” and just acts as a regular phone but it’s actually internet/wifi connected not wired to bt.






						Cordless VoIP Phones | Onedirect.co.uk
					

Cordless VoIP Phones - Browse our wide range of Cordless VoIP Phones from top brands for home and office use. Free delivery on UK orders over £100! Call us for expert advice.




					www.onedirect.co.uk


----------



## alex_ (Feb 6, 2022)

Incidentally - openreach have said fibre will come to Brixton area between April 2022 and April 2025.






						Where and when we're building Ultrafast Full Fibre broadband
					

Openreach is committed to being as open as we can about our Fibre to the Premises build programme and we regularly publish our roll-out plans..




					www.openreach.com
				




There will be places in Brixton which will have 5 different gigabit options !


----------



## nick (Feb 6, 2022)

Possibly 6. 
We binned of 30mnps on sky for £30 and got a three 5g router that chucks out around 800 thingys.  For £26 pm.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 6, 2022)

alex_ said:


> Incidentally - openreach have said fibre will come to Brixton area between April 2022 and April 2025.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Possibly an argument for waiting for the BT offering then.
I have a friend in Ipswich who changed back to BT from Talktalk to get full fibre recently - and has a package with "unlimited" calls (I think its 700 minutes) including to mobiles for £28 per month all in. Sounds good to me - but doubtless it might rocket at end of contract.


----------



## BusLanes (Feb 7, 2022)

nick said:


> Possibly 6.
> We binned of 30mnps on sky for £30 and got a three 5g router that chucks out around 800 thingys.  For £26 pm.



I've heard good things about that service from pals who really care about that kind of thing


----------



## alex_ (Feb 7, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Possibly an argument for waiting for the BT offering then.
> I have a friend in Ipswich who changed back to BT from Talktalk to get full fibre recently - and has a package with "unlimited" calls (I think its 700 minutes) including to mobiles for £28 per month all in. Sounds good to me - but doubtless it might rocket at end of contract.



Yes - it’s bt it’ll definitely rocket at end of contract


----------



## CH1 (Feb 7, 2022)

alex_ said:


> Incidentally - openreach have said fibre will come to Brixton area between April 2022 and April 2025.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


G.Network is  launching a "social tariff" apparently.
G.Network launched their *Essential Fibre* package for Londoners on lower incomes. The new tariff costs just *£15 per month*, for which customers receive an unlimited 50Mbps download speed and 15Mbps upload on a 1-year contract, with a free connection and included router.
Essential Fibre available to Londoners who are receiving certain levels of Income Support, Jobseekers’ Allowance, Pension Credit, Employment and Support Allowance and Universal Credit. As part of this the ISP will carry out a simple annual eligibility check with the Department for Work and Pensions (DWP)

No use to a pensioner not on benefits like myself - but there you are.
I see G.Network are backed by the Universities Superannuation Scheme - so that's where all those student fees are going (so the lecturers can retire to Benidorm or wherever).
London Full Fibre ISP G.Network Launch Cheaper Social Tariff

P.S.  G.Network were pleased to entertain Boris last November. Yuck! G Network welcomes the Prime Minister to the G.Network Engineering Yard and Fibre Academy


----------



## Not a Vet (Feb 7, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Not really, but yes, longer distance between stations will help - I haven't tried to work out the maths, but would have thought on some lines the sticking point is how close some of the stations are together (like Leicester Square / Covent Garden on the Piccadilly line.)
> 
> Don't know enough to say whether the Victoria Line trains do go significantly faster than other lines, the acceleration away from stations feels a bit faster than some lines, though, and the average start to stop speed (from end to end) will be higher if you're not stopping so often.
> 
> One thing the Victoria Line has got which not all the others have is latest generation automatic train operation - the 'drivers' (or train operators or whatever they are called this week) don't actually do the driving (except in emergencies and probably for moves in and out of depots etc), they just press a 'go' button.  This means the acceleration / braking / speed is optimised by the technology, and I read somewhere that this means they can run a more frequent service by slowing trains down a bit when they start getting close to the one in front, rather than getting so close that they have to come to a stop at a red signal like traditionally controlled / signalled trains.


I thought that Walthamstow to seven sisters was still a manual operation?


----------



## urbanspaceman (Feb 7, 2022)

The Electric Avenue/Electric Lane area is barriered off for filming. One of the film people told me it was secret, but a "big" film. One of the Nour people told me that he had heard it is Avatar.


----------



## felonius monk (Feb 7, 2022)

Apparently it's a new Marvel thing for Disney+ with Samuel L Jackson called "Secret Invasion" which is shooting in London at the moment.


----------



## nick (Feb 7, 2022)

Maybe a dumb question, but has often annoyed me / made me wonder.
Are they actually able to cordon off areas when filming, or are they just bluffing?

Is there some sort of legal instrument that is lodged to block the public from public spaces, because Hollywood?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 7, 2022)

nick said:


> Maybe a dumb question, but has often annoyed me / made me wonder.
> Are they actually able to cordon off areas when filming, or are they just bluffing?
> 
> Is there some sort of legal instrument that is lodged to block the public from public spaces, because Hollywood?


money paid to the council I think


----------



## David Clapson (Feb 7, 2022)

nick said:


> Maybe a dumb question, but has often annoyed me / made me wonder.
> Are they actually able to cordon off areas when filming, or are they just bluffing?
> 
> Is there some sort of legal instrument that is lodged to block the public from public spaces, because Hollywood?



There's a non-answer on the relevant council web page Residents - Lambeth



> "Filmmakers may not block  a pavement or highway while it is in use...In some cases, we might close off an area of a public street or pavement for filming purposes...Closing roads is sometimes unavoidable for health and safety reasons - for example if there are dangerous stunts being filmed. It might also be necessary to close roads for things like period films so that the aesthetic can be controlled.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 7, 2022)

Not a Vet said:


> I thought that Walthamstow to seven sisters was still a manual operation?



i'm not entirely sure - i thought the whole thing (apart from in and out of Northumberland Park depot, which branches off from seven sisters) was automatic from the time it was opened, but i'm not that expert on it.

having said that, i've read somewhere that since the central line went automatic, they do drive manually on at least some bits of the line on Sundays, so that drivers don't get out of practice (likewise there's a few trains a week scheduled to go in to odd sidings like kings cross at off peak times of day, so that all concerned get to do it occasionally - and presumably so that the points etc get used regularly.)


----------



## urbanspaceman (Feb 8, 2022)

felonius monk said:


> Apparently it's a new Marvel thing for Disney+ with Samuel L Jackson called "Secret Invasion" which is shooting in London at the moment.


Corroboration: I did hear some say "Samuel L Jackson" when I was standing at the barriers.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 8, 2022)

nick said:


> Are they actually able to cordon off areas when filming, or are they just bluffing?


Only one way to find out.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Feb 8, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Only one way to find out.


There were some people complaining about this. One of the film people explained that they had got permission and paid Lambeth Council, and had also paid the shops in the filming zone to stay open to make it look normal. Private organisations can't just cordon off areas of the public realm because they feel like it.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 8, 2022)

urbanspaceman said:


> There were some people complaining about this. One of the film people explained that they had got permission and paid Lambeth Council, and had also paid the shops in the filming zone to stay open to make it look normal. Private organisations can't just cordon off areas of the public realm because they feel like it.


It would be interesting to see what happened if you just marched through.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Feb 8, 2022)

teuchter said:


> It would be interesting to see what happened if you just marched through.


Well, I suppose it would a) prove that you are an awkward so-and-so, and b) waste the time of some people trying to do their jobs. It's not exactly storming the Bastille.

There were a few police hanging around, so I expect they have a procedure for dealing with fearless revolutionaries of this ilk.


----------



## David Clapson (Feb 8, 2022)

They have to pay the Police too. They also used Market House as a base for extras.


----------



## David Clapson (Feb 8, 2022)

That murder in July of the guy on the quad bike who was being filmed...https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-57925768...someone told me that the motive was just a gang initiation.


----------



## theboris (Feb 8, 2022)

Samuel L. Jackson shows love for Brixton and eats in iconic restaurant
					

Have you eaten at this Hollywood-loved Jamaican restaurant?




					www.mylondon.news


----------



## pbsmooth (Feb 9, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> That murder in July of the guy on the quad bike who was being filmed...https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-england-london-57925768...someone told me that the motive was just a gang initiation.


was it anyone who would actually know or just idle gossip?


----------



## David Clapson (Feb 9, 2022)

Impossible to say


----------



## Casaubon (Feb 9, 2022)

There's a petition seeking to force Lambeth council to change from a 'cabinet' model of decision-making to a 'committee' model, in order to make them more representative.
I've got no connection to the campaign, other than agreeing with their aims. 

Make Lambeth council work for all voters


----------



## Mr paulee (Feb 9, 2022)

Lambeth has been named as the fourth most bike friendly place in England in research by a specialist cycling company.






						Cycling Capitals | Sigma Sports
					

Where in the UK is cycling most popular and which European cities and countries are the most bicycle-friendly? Find out on the Sigma Sports Hub.




					www.sigmasports.com


----------



## djdando (Feb 10, 2022)

Has anyone had these door step salesman knocking on late into the evening? We had them around 8pm last night and have been warned since that it's often a tactic for scoping out burglaries...!


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 10, 2022)

djdando said:


> Has anyone had these door step salesman knocking on late into the evening? We had them around 8pm last night and have been warned since that it's often a tactic for scoping out burglaries...!



...not personally but there’s a bit of noise on ‘next door’ about it, dunno if that specific warning is correct
but one or two peeps have had disturbing interactions with these dudes....


----------



## Boudicca (Feb 10, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> there’s a bit of noise on ‘next door’ about it


The grapevine works so effectively where I now live that I was able to open the door and say "Oh hello, nice to meet you face to face, everyone is talking about you on Facebook"


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 10, 2022)

Boudicca said:


> The grapevine works so effectively where I now live that I was able to open the door and say "Oh hello, nice to meet you face to face, everyone is talking about you on Facebook"



that’s happened to me too, but in the park, on a train, and in a pub, some people like to build a profile, door knockers who chuck plant pots thru front windows not so much though...


----------



## nagapie (Feb 10, 2022)

djdando said:


> Has anyone had these door step salesman knocking on late into the evening? We had them around 8pm last night and have been warned since that it's often a tactic for scoping out burglaries...!


Is it not the ex con scheme? They come round regularly and were at my door two days ago.


----------



## pbsmooth (Feb 10, 2022)

isn't the ex-con thing often a scam? "Nottingham Knockers".


----------



## Table Wolf (Feb 11, 2022)

What is going on with the closed stairs at Brixton tube station? They've been blocked off since IIRC the start of the pandemic.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 11, 2022)

Table Wolf said:


> What is going on with the closed stairs at Brixton tube station? They've been blocked off since IIRC the start of the pandemic.


Same as the closed & removed bus stops (2,3,198 etc) - don't want to convnience LT users.


----------



## David Clapson (Feb 11, 2022)

First performance at Brixton House is on Feb 24. Here's a summary of their first season from The Stage: Brixton House to open this month as first shows announced



> Brixton House Theatre will open its doors for the first time later this month with a season of productions aimed at positioning itself as a "vital cultural beacon" in south London, it has announced.
> 
> The organisation – formerly known as Ovalhouse – will launch its newly constructed theatre building on Coldharbour Lane in Brixton on February 24. It features two theatres – one seating 200 people and the other with a capacity of 120 – as well as seven rehearsal rooms and a café and bar. While performances will begin on Februayr 24, the full building, including the café and bar and hire spaces, will open on March 5. The previous Ovalhouse premises closed in 2019.
> 
> ...


----------



## edcraw (Feb 12, 2022)

Table Wolf said:


> What is going on with the closed stairs at Brixton tube station? They've been blocked off since IIRC the start of the pandemic.


I’m guessing it helps flow to have one up and one down & with lower numbers with WFH there’s not the huge queues so no need to have them all open.


----------



## felonius monk (Feb 12, 2022)

In Covid, one stairs was supposed to be "in" and the other "out". A third set of stairs would confuse that. TFL still encouraging mask-wearing so I guess until that changes, two stairs will remain.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 12, 2022)

edcraw said:


> I’m guessing it helps flow to have one up and one down & with lower numbers with WFH there’s not the huge queues so no need to have them all open.


One side is closed. The other side is up _and _down. Last few times I've been there, anyway.


----------



## edcraw (Feb 12, 2022)

Rushy said:


> One side is closed. The other side is up _and _down. Last few times I've been there, anyway.


There’s three and one of them a closed. I don’t know the reason - just guessing.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 12, 2022)

Table Wolf said:


> What is going on with the closed stairs at Brixton tube station? They've been blocked off since IIRC the start of the pandemic.



I think they should be opened up.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 12, 2022)

Im on CHL in bit that is CPZ. My tumble dryer broke down so on Friday they sent someone to fix it (Its still under gaurentee) Guy who turned up asked if I had permit for him. Asked me where to park. Wasn't happy. Had the same from people who do annual gas safety check.

Whose responsibility is it when through no fault of your own you have trades person visiting property?

I don't own a car so not up to knowing about parking in detail.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 12, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Im on CHL in bit that is CPZ. My tumble dryer broke down so on Friday they sent someone to fix it (Its still under gaurentee) Guy who turned up asked if I had permit for him. Asked me where to park. Wasn't happy. Had the same from people who do annual gas safety check.
> 
> Whose responsibility is it when through no fault of your own you have trades person visiting property?
> 
> I don't own a car so not up to knowing about parking in detail.


I have the exact same issue.
For 4 weeks from 7th Jan my phone and/or internet was off.
I had (co-incidentally) my first engineer call on a Saturday -which is not controlled parking.
The second engineer (to remedy still faulty situation) phoned me - as you have describe - and actually refused to do the job because I didn't have a permit.
PlusNet (for it was they) sent another engineer the next Saturday - but he did not do the job as it involved internal wiring the first engineer had fucked up. The first engineer was responsible for outisde wiring. The second for inside wiring,
I started to feel like a cross between Joseph K in a Kafka novel and a vox pop person on Esther Rantzen's "That's Life" - remember the Jobs' Worth awards? 
To their credit PlusNet got a fourth engineer out three days later (on a Tuesday). PlusNet assured me that this was going to be an Openreach engineer and they would be able to park. And lo - it was so. And the man did the job. Hallelujah. Compensation was paid.

I can't tell you if in my case it was down to the man driving an Openreach van - or having a standing order with the council or what. 
Maybe BT Operneach use free-lancers with their own vans? I think we should be told. In any case the original fault was in Cabinet 22 - next to "Friendship Adventure" he said.

Regarding domestic appliances - I have a dead washing machine in my basement kitchen which has needed replacement since before Covid.
I just can't raise the mental energy to try organising this. I'm sure it will involve hassle about permits, plumbing, and God know what. 
Acouple of people did ,make suggestions on here a year ago. Procrastination is the thief of time. (Edward Young)


----------



## CH1 (Feb 12, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> I think they should be opened up.


Having only two stairs open actually increases congestion and reduces social distancing (assuming this still matters??)


----------



## edcraw (Feb 13, 2022)

Looking forward to the new “Open Our Stairs” campaign! 😉


----------



## happyshopper (Feb 13, 2022)

edcraw said:


> Looking forward to the new “Open Our Stairs” campaign! 😉


Where do I sign up?


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 13, 2022)

CH1 said:


> I have the exact same issue.
> For 4 weeks from 7th Jan my phone and/or internet was off.
> I had (co-incidentally) my first engineer call on a Saturday -which is not controlled parking.
> The second engineer (to remedy still faulty situation) phoned me - as you have describe - and actually refused to do the job because I didn't have a permit.
> ...



I looked this up.

There are two kinds of permits for visitors. One was domestic use.  Ie friends visiting. These cannot be used for visiting tradespeople.

Either the business the tradesperson works for or the resident can apply for a CPZ zone permit for visitor doing works on your property. This costs Twenty two pounds a day.









						Traders' parking voucher
					

Traders or residents can apply for a voucher to allow traders to park in a CPZ if they are working on a nearby property.




					beta.lambeth.gov.uk
				




A visitors permit for non business visitors is different. Costs less but you need to buy them as well.

Visitor parking vouchers for five permits.

To do either you have to set up online account with Lambeth parking. Requiring uploading evidence which takes 10 days to be verified.

Paper scratch card permits are no longer available.

Despite one of my Cllrs going on about people should be able to pay for services in cash.

So Imo its out of order to be expected to pay for a permit for visiting tradesperson to fix broken stuff under gaurentee. This is responsibility of of the business to sort out. Given the world we live in I expect business dump the problem onto the individual worker.

Also I'm not supposed to use a non work permit for a visiting trades person. Got distinct feeling that is what the guy who visited my place wanted me to do. To get permit for visiting tradesperson your supposed to upload evidence of the job and pay more. Also its a misuse of permit if I give a non work visitors permit to a trades person working on my property. So I should pay 22 pounds per visit. In this case requires second visit as parts had to be ordered. So in theory I'm supposed to pay 44 pounds for two visits if I agreed it was my responsibility. Which it isn't imo.

I don't want to grass people up but having someone visit my property to do necessary works under a gaurentee and moaning at me about not having a permit is annoying. Nothing was said when I phone up about the broken appliance.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 13, 2022)

CH1 said:


> I have the exact same issue.
> For 4 weeks from 7th Jan my phone and/or internet was off.
> I had (co-incidentally) my first engineer call on a Saturday -which is not controlled parking.
> The second engineer (to remedy still faulty situation) phoned me - as you have describe - and actually refused to do the job because I didn't have a permit.
> ...



I can plumb in and take out washing machines ( usually need to have a look first). If u need a hand. Otherwise you will be charged a lot to do straightforward job. 

I got mine from Currys. For extra 20 pound they took away my old one. Needs to be disconnected first. Currys have never gone on about parking to me. And I've had a couple of appliances delivered by them.

Alternatively Is Lambeth bulk waste removal. In Lambeth unlike some other boroughs one has to pay.

 After argument with Lambeth and finally intervention of my Cllr Lambeth generously allowed me to pay them to take away my old fridge. This after kept telling me they couldn't do bulk waste removal from my property. I'm not surprised on our bit of CHL stuff just gets dumped outside.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 13, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Im on CHL in bit that is CPZ. My tumble dryer broke down so on Friday they sent someone to fix it (Its still under gaurentee) Guy who turned up asked if I had permit for him. Asked me where to park. Wasn't happy. Had the same from people who do annual gas safety check.
> 
> Whose responsibility is it when through no fault of your own you have trades person visiting property?
> 
> I don't own a car so not up to knowing about parking in detail.



....when we have something like gas safety check which is quick we just use street parking meter saves a lot of faffing about and cheaper than coughing up for permit, longer unpredictable jobs are a  p.i.t.a though.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 13, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ....when we have something like gas safety check which is quick we just use street parking meter saves a lot of faffing about and cheaper than coughing up for permit, longer unpredictable jobs are a  p.i.t.a though.



I don't have any near me. Its CPZ resident only parking on my section of CHL. With no metered parking.

I don't think it should be up to me to sort out.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 13, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> I don't have any near me. Its CPZ resident only parking on my section of CHL. With no metered parking.
> 
> I don't think it should be up to me to sort out.


No it should not, that is true, our gasman has an app on his phone anyway but I think it probably gets added to the bill...


----------



## Mr paulee (Feb 16, 2022)

Begging around the tube is getting quite aggressive in past few weeks.
Numerous occasions seen people followed after saying no several times, few times had their bags handled off their shoulders.


----------



## editor (Feb 16, 2022)

Mr paulee said:


> Begging around the tube is getting quite aggressive in past few weeks.
> Numerous occasions seen people followed after saying no several times, few times had their bags handled off their shoulders.


Professional begging gangs have been in the area for some time.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 17, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Paper scratch card permits are no longer available.
> 
> Despite one of my Cllrs going on about people should be able to pay for services in cash.


Are the scratch card permits still valid? - I still have some from years ago that I got for visitors, from when you could by them in person in cash from an office near the town hall.  They dont have any use by date on them.  I'll be annoyed if they don't work now as I don't have a car and don't keep up with the restrictions ( or have many visitors who drive either.)


----------



## ash (Feb 17, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Are the scratch card permits still valid? - I still have some from years ago that I got for visitors, from when you could by them in person in cash from an office near the town hall.  They dont have any use by date on them.  I'll be annoyed if they don't work now as I don't have a car and don't keep up with the restrictions ( or have many visitors who drive either.)


The old ones can still be used but you can’t buy them anymore


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 17, 2022)

ash said:


> The old ones can still be used but you can’t buy them anymore


phew. Thanks


----------



## CH1 (Feb 17, 2022)

Saw this on "Reclaim Brixton"


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Saw this on "Reclaim Brixton"
> View attachment 310434


Aw, I'm sorry to hear this.


----------



## editor (Feb 17, 2022)

The Brixton Gym seems to be turning into a regular gig. The noise doesn't bother me in the slightest but it can be heard booming across the estate and I'd suggest it might be prudent for the organisers to look into some soundproofing.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 17, 2022)

Local Palestinian Solidarity Campaign stall/ demo this Sunday


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 17, 2022)

I'm in the new Brixton Windrush ward. Got my electoral register letter with info on new wards.

Brixton Windrush appears to cover Barrier block, moorlands and bits of poets corner as well as Brixton market area.

Its a two Cllr ward.

Candidates for Labour are existing Coldharbour ward Cllrs Scarlett Ohara and Cllr Donatus.

Really like to see Donatus lose. Always backs the leadership and his career is based on being a Blairite. Even if he denies that. Never questions officers. Ever. 

Scarlett Is well meaning but isn't going to rock the boat.

I won't be voting Labour. For national and local reasons.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 17, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> I'm in the new Brixton Windrush ward. Got my electoral register letter with info on new wards.
> 
> Brixton Windrush appears to cover Barrier block, moorlands and bits of poets corner as well as Brixton market area.
> 
> ...



That'll be the man who knocked on my door a few weeks back then.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 17, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> That'll be the man who knocked on my door a few weeks back then.



So the election has already started. Was thinking of starting an Election thread.

Cllr Donatus and Scarlett old Ward Coldharbour was composed of large Council estates so was one that was always Labour. Little or no canvassing as it was considered however much locals didn't like Council they had no where else to go in voting terms. Only time I saw them out in force was when ex Cllr Rachel stood as independent. Apart from canvassing they were going around getting community groups to support them.

The new Brixton Windrush Ward is an unknown to the Labour party.

Cllr Donatus likes going around chatting. Waffles a lot.


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> So the election has already started. Was thinking of starting an Election thread.
> 
> Cllr Donatus and Scarlett old Ward Coldharbour was composed of large Council estates so was one that was always Labour. Little or no canvassing as it was considered however much locals didn't like Council they had no where else to go in voting terms. Only time I saw them out in force was when ex Cllr Rachel stood as independent. Apart from canvassing they were going around getting community groups to support them.
> 
> ...


I've never met either of them and they've never bothered to get in touch, unlike Rachel Heywood.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 18, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> So the election has already started. Was thinking of starting an Election thread.
> 
> Cllr Donatus and Scarlett old Ward Coldharbour was composed of large Council estates so was one that was always Labour. Little or no canvassing as it was considered however much locals didn't like Council they had no where else to go in voting terms. Only time I saw them out in force was when ex Cllr Rachel stood as independent. Apart from canvassing they were going around getting community groups to support them.
> 
> ...


He certainly kept asking for my vote, should have stuck to my habit of not answering the door.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 18, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> I'm in the new Brixton Windrush ward. Got my electoral register letter with info on new wards.
> 
> Brixton Windrush appears to cover Barrier block, moorlands and bits of poets corner as well as Brixton market area.
> 
> ...



A Fair deal for Property Developers!


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 18, 2022)

CH1 said:


> A Fair deal for Property Developers!



Cllr Scarlett did oppose the Hondo application. Thing is if it hadn't been for the Stop Hondo campaign and the large local opposition I don't think the Labour group would have allowed a ward Cllr to do that.

Lambeth Labour Cllrs would never initiate a campaign. Same thing with the Grove Adventure playground. None of them supported keeping the land for young people. They will support it now. But supported officers when they were pushing for it to be a "development site". I think when they finally allowed it to stay they thought it wouldn't work out. They've never put money into it.

Ex Cllr Rachel supported listing the Rec. None of the other Cllrs did. Council officers opposed the listing. It was another black mark for Cllr Rachel that she did support listing.

So on this record I won't be voting Labour in May.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 18, 2022)

Roofs blowing off on Cressingham. Hope Lambeth has an emergency plan in place.


----------



## northeast (Feb 18, 2022)

Yeah trees down in brockwell as well


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2022)

nagapie said:


> Roofs blowing off on Cressingham. Hope Lambeth has an emergency plan in place.


I was up there earlier and talking to residents. It's all down to Lambeth's inability to maintain the properties.


----------



## nagapie (Feb 18, 2022)

editor said:


> I was up there earlier and talking to residents. It's all down to Lambeth's inability to maintain the properties.
> 
> View attachment 310838


So disgusting. Shame on Lambeth.


----------



## northeast (Feb 18, 2022)

editor said:


> I was up there earlier and talking to residents. It's all down to Lambeth's inability to maintain the properties.
> 
> View attachment 310838


this should never happen on housing, hopefully no one was hurt.


----------



## editor (Feb 18, 2022)

northeast said:


> this should never happen on housing, hopefully no one was hurt.


Photos here - In photos: Roofs ripped off Cressingham Gardens estate as Storm Eunice hits south London


----------



## billythefish (Feb 18, 2022)

editor said:


> I was up there earlier and talking to residents. It's all down to Lambeth's inability to maintain the properties.
> 
> View attachment 310838


This has happened before. I can't believe they don't use simple restraint straps on a building like that, especially when they should have learnt from experience.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 18, 2022)

editor said:


> I was up there earlier and talking to residents. It's all down to Lambeth's inability to maintain the properties.


isn't that "inability to maintain the properties" to do with their redevelopment plans?


----------



## edcraw (Feb 18, 2022)

Traffic lights out by the town hall and things much calmer with drivers having to be cautious not having an obvious priority. Makes me think this junction could be designed a lot better.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 19, 2022)

Now been told the new boiler for the Rec won't be in place until April. Was told it was going to be February. 

So until pool temperatures will be below what they should be. 

Good thing that this winter has been mild so far.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 20, 2022)

live latin music jam sesh tonite at effra  hall tavern....free.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 21, 2022)

Environmental guidance required

Where do you put dead low energy bulbs these days?
I've got several of the antique fluorescent type

and will have several more coming up.

There used to be a street bin on Loughboriough Road - but I think the contractor went bust some years back.
Currys Argos etc do electircal items and batteries, but don't mention LE fluorescent bulbs.

Any suggestions?


----------



## Crispy (Feb 21, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Environmental guidance required
> 
> Where do you put dead low energy bulbs these days?
> I've got several of the antique fluorescent type
> ...



Both Lambeth recycling centers (W Norwood and Smugglers Way) will take them


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 21, 2022)

Crispy said:


> Both Lambeth recycling centers (W Norwood and Smugglers Way) will take them


I've got a bag of old bulbs and small electrical bits and bobs, that I've not known what to do with since the local bins in herne hill disappeared.

Are there no local facilities anymore? Don't think either of those centres are easy to access on public transport.


----------



## colacubes (Feb 21, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> I've got a bag of old bulbs and small electrical bits and bobs, that I've not known what to do with since the local bins in herne hill disappeared.
> 
> Are there no local facilities anymore? Don't think either of those centres are easy to access on public transport.


You can get to Vale Street on the 322. It stops right outside but it’s on the hail and ride section.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 22, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> I've got a bag of old bulbs and small electrical bits and bobs, that I've not known what to do with since the local bins in herne hill disappeared.
> 
> Are there no local facilities anymore? Don't think either of those centres are easy to access on public transport.


I've always dropped lightbulbs at currys along with other small electronic items like cables, wires, chargers. They tell you to dump a bag by the desk on your left as you walk in.


----------



## Ol Nick (Feb 22, 2022)

For anyone interested in the Acre Lane Tesco site: Proposed Site 20


----------



## ash (Feb 22, 2022)

Ol Nick said:


> For anyone interested in the Acre Lane Tesco site: Proposed Site 20


Im confused. -  is it just me?  Is the plan to rebuild Tesco with flats etc on top?


----------



## technical (Feb 22, 2022)

ash said:


> Im confused. -  is it just me?  Is the plan to rebuild Tesco with flats etc on top?



Theres no firm development proposals, but this will allocate the site for that purpose in the local plan. New supermarket, smaller car park and flats on top yes.


----------



## northeast (Feb 22, 2022)

technical said:


> Theres no firm development proposals, but this will allocate the site for that purpose in the local plan. New supermarket, smaller car park and flats on top yes.


Feels like they have given planning permission already you just need to roll up with some cash


----------



## madolesance (Feb 22, 2022)

Ol Nick said:


> For anyone interested in the Acre Lane Tesco site: Proposed Site 20


Are all these proposed sites property of Lambeth Council and what they are trying to do is encourage with their permission developers to come along and
 'realise the potential' of the land?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Feb 22, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Are there no local facilities anymore? Don't think either of those centres are easy to access on public transport.



i'm nowhere near brixton, but possibly worth checking you're even allowed in as a pedestrian.  round here you're not allowed in the tip (or recycling centre or whatever fancy name it's got these days) except in a car...


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 22, 2022)

madolesance said:


> Are all these proposed sites property of Lambeth Council and what they are trying to do is encourage with their permission developers to come along and
> 'realise the potential' of the land?



No most are private. 

However in the case of LJ. See LJ thread the two private sites their are contentious.

Looks to me like Lambeth are saying to developers you can cram a lot into these sites with our blessing.


----------



## sparkybird (Feb 23, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i'm nowhere near brixton, but possibly worth checking you're even allowed in as a pedestrian.  round here you're not allowed in the tip (or recycling centre or whatever fancy name it's got these days) except in a car...


I've entered Vale street on foot  with no problem.


----------



## technical (Feb 23, 2022)

northeast said:


> Feels like they have given planning permission already you just need to roll up with some cash


Well a site allocation formally establishes the principal of development on that site, and is supposed to give some outline detail of what it will look like and how it will be used. So there's a degree of certainty for owners, developers, neighbours etc. 

Lots of local authorities are now looking at supermarkets in inner london - the amount of car parking they have and how infrequently that parking is actually fully used means in lots of ways its an inefficient use of land. Particularly given development pressure and need for new housing


----------



## Rushy (Feb 23, 2022)

Making better use of the Tesco and Halfords sites is surely a good move in principle and long overdue. What that means in practice is another question. But I think the consultation documents they have produced are pretty hard for most people to engage with with and comment on in a meaningful way.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 23, 2022)

The Tesco with flats on top thing has already happened on the Kennington Lane site by Vauxhall


			https://www.egi.co.uk/news/lambeth-approves-first-stage-of-major-development-at-tesco-site/


----------



## felonius monk (Feb 23, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> The Tesco with flats on top thing has already happened on the Kennington Lane site by Vauxhall
> 
> 
> https://www.egi.co.uk/news/lambeth-approves-first-stage-of-major-development-at-tesco-site/


It's a way for supermarkets to make money buy selling off or co-developing the "airspace".  Sainsbury at Nine Elms did it a few years ago.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 23, 2022)

Or Tesco may move into Build to Rent and become resi-landlords.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2022)

On the 4th March - #WalkHerHome – Lambeth women to march for their right to live in safety, free from male violence.


----------



## CH1 (Feb 23, 2022)

sparkybird said:


> I've entered Vale street on foot  with no problem.


Vale street was totally accessible for pedestrians pre Covid - but it's a bloody long ride on the 322 from Coldharbour Lane.
Last time I took a heavy electrical item (computer CRT screen) on the 322 the vibrations from the diesel engine cause my trolley and load to collapse.
I suppose one could argue that a taxi or man-with-a-van might be required in such cases - especially as Lambeth's bulky items service is £17 apparently.


----------



## technical (Feb 23, 2022)

Rushy said:


> Making better use of the Tesco and Halfords sites is surely a good move in principle and long overdue. What that means in practice is another question. But I think the consultation documents they have produced are pretty hard for most people to engage with with and comment on in a meaningful way.


I wouldn't disagree that the way they're presented is unlikely to get a very broad range of people to respond - but I actually think Lambeth are doing a reasonable job here. Planning is a complex process to a large extent - the way this is being done (other boroughs using same/similar formats as well) does present the underlying evidence and analysis as well as the 'visions' in a much better way than this was being done relatively recently. 

That said - there's a bit of a gap between the evidence and their conclusions on several sites IMO.


----------



## lang rabbie (Feb 23, 2022)

technical said:


> I wouldn't disagree that the way they're presented is unlikely to get a very broad range of people to respond - but I actually think Lambeth are doing a reasonable job here. Planning is a complex process to a large extent - the way this is being done (other boroughs using same/similar formats as well) does present the underlying evidence and analysis as well as the 'visions' in a much better way than this was being done relatively recently.
> 
> That said - there's a bit of a gap between the evidence and their conclusions on several sites IMO.


The subjective views included in the "evidence document" on the impact of some of the tall buildings at some of the sites (such as site 19 - the Norwood railway triangle, where a proposed tower block will be visible above the tree line from across Brockwell Park) are pretty outrageous.


----------



## lang rabbie (Feb 23, 2022)

Is there still a stall or shop selling upholstery/memory foam that they cut to size for you somewhere in Brixton?
Back in the day I think there was a place in Granville Arcade?


----------



## Rushy (Feb 23, 2022)

technical said:


> I wouldn't disagree that the way they're presented is unlikely to get a very broad range of people to respond - but I actually think Lambeth are doing a reasonable job here. Planning is a complex process to a large extent - the way this is being done (other boroughs using same/similar formats as well) does present the underlying evidence and analysis as well as the 'visions' in a much better way than this was being done relatively recently.
> 
> That said - there's a bit of a gap between the evidence and their conclusions on several sites IMO.


The gaps between evidence and conclusions are pretty critical. People read it and because it does not make sense, think it is beyond them. 

I'm guessing that you know more than me about planning. Nevertheless, planning is not foreign to me and I'm close to two of the sites but did not comment because I was not sure what I was commenting on. A planning consultant I know described a couple of the proposals as so loose as to be able to be interpreted later as meaning almost anything Lambeth wanted.

Have they taken the info down already now that the consultation period is over or am I looking in the wrong place?


----------



## technical (Feb 23, 2022)

Rushy said:


> The gaps between evidence and conclusions are pretty critical. People read it and because it does not make sense, think it is beyond them.
> 
> I'm guessing that you know more than me about planning. Nevertheless, planning is not foreign to me and I'm close to two of the sites but did not comment because I was not sure what I was commenting on. A planning consultant I know described a couple of the proposals as so loose as to be able to be interpreted later as meaning almost anything Lambeth wanted.
> 
> Have they taken the info down already now that the consultation period is over or am I looking in the wrong place?


It was there when I looked this morning. Site allocations consultation 

These are not firm proposals - they're site allocations. There has to be flexibility at this stage in the process as there are so many variables that can change - landowners change their minds or ownership changes, property prices fluctuate, planned infrastructure does/doesn't happen, nearby developments have an impact etc etc. If everything was nailed down at this stage and something along these lines went wrong, then there's a possibility that nothing would happen on the site concerned until the next iteration of the local plan. The allocations have to be 'justified' to use a planning term hence the underlying evidence so far, but there will always be a degree of interpretation involved - what would planning consultants and lawyers do otherwise?  (and no, i'm not a consultant or a lawyer)

I think there's potential problems with several of the allocations (eg Knollys Yard, West Norwood High Street and the ones around St Thomas's hospital) but can't fault Lambeth's work to date. There is logic in what they're doing but IMO they're pushing the envelope in terms of impacts and what will be acceptable.


----------



## TopCat (Feb 23, 2022)

lang rabbie said:


> Is there still a stall or shop selling upholstery/memory foam that they cut to size for you somewhere in Brixton?
> Back in the day I think there was a place in Granville Arcade?


Copy me in to any response mate. I need something to kneel on.


----------



## Rushy (Feb 23, 2022)

technical said:


> It was there when I looked this morning. Site allocations consultation
> 
> These are not firm proposals - they're site allocations. There has to be flexibility at this stage in the process as there are so many variables that can change - landowners change their minds or ownership changes, property prices fluctuate, planned infrastructure does/doesn't happen, nearby developments have an impact etc etc. If everything was nailed down at this stage and something along these lines went wrong, then there's a possibility that nothing would happen on the site concerned until the next iteration of the local plan. The allocations have to be 'justified' to use a planning term hence the underlying evidence so far, but there will always be a degree of interpretation involved - what would planning consultants and lawyers do otherwise?  (and no, i'm not a consultant or a lawyer)
> 
> I think there's potential problems with several of the allocations (eg Knollys Yard, West Norwood High Street and the ones around St Thomas's hospital) but can't fault Lambeth's work to date. There is logic in what they're doing but IMO they're pushing the envelope in terms of impacts and what will be acceptable.


Cheers for the link. I was on another Lambeth commonplace page.


----------



## editor (Feb 23, 2022)

Look at this chancer!









						colectabel road signs double sided to elephant and castle plus brixton  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for colectabel road signs double sided to elephant and castle plus brixton at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 23, 2022)

technical said:


> Theres no firm development proposals, but this will allocate the site for that purpose in the local plan. New supermarket, smaller car park and flats on top yes.


Same as wgat happened to sainsbury in nine elms then.


editor said:


> Look at this chancer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Has he got a bob marley way one listed there as well?


----------



## alex_ (Feb 23, 2022)

editor said:


> Look at this chancer!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



“Condition - used” you don’t say


----------



## friendofdorothy (Feb 24, 2022)

alex_ said:


> “Condition - used” you don’t say


should be:   condition - stolen


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> should be:   condition - stolen


Or condition: HOT!


----------



## felonius monk (Feb 24, 2022)

The seller has so many road signs for sale (and has sold in the past) that they either have a legitimate official source of discontinued signs  or it's theft on an industrial scale. The lack of explanation on provenance does hint at the latter.


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2022)

felonius monk said:


> The seller has so many road signs for sale (and has sold in the past) that they either have a legitimate official source of discontinued signs  or it's theft on an industrial scale. The lack of explanation on provenance does hint at the latter.


Here's a classy one 









						london transport sign disable parking only  | eBay
					

Find many great new & used options and get the best deals for london transport sign disable parking only at the best online prices at eBay! Free delivery for many products!



					www.ebay.co.uk


----------



## pbsmooth (Feb 24, 2022)

I assume that old ones go somewhere, is it possible he buys them? or more to the point, do they flog off old ones or just chuck them for legal reasons?


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Feb 24, 2022)

Thunder and hail


----------



## editor (Feb 24, 2022)

I need to see some snow









						In photos: a tiny hailstorm passes through Brixton as time run out for snowy winter scenes
					

Seeing as it’s looking increasingly unlikely that there’s going to be any snow this winter, we’ve managed to get a bit excited about this feeble hailstorm that briefly deposited a…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## lang rabbie (Feb 24, 2022)

editor said:


> Here's a classy one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These do actually get taken down for legitimate reasons when the person to whom a disabled bay is allocated dies or moves away.
But you might have thought local councils would have the nous to recycle them rather than ditch them - fairly sure the replacement cost will be substantially more than what this guy is selling them for.


----------



## cuppa tee (Feb 24, 2022)

lang rabbie said:


> These do actually get taken down for legitimate reasons when the person to whom a disabled bay is allocated dies or moves away.
> But you might have thought local councils would have the nous to recycle them rather than ditch them - fairly sure the replacement cost will be substantially more than what this guy is selling them for.



....would they work if you wanted to reserve a nice big parking space outside your house ?

e2a....to deter other motorists rather than avoid getting a permit obvs.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 24, 2022)

technical said:


> It was there when I looked this morning. Site allocations consultation
> 
> These are not firm proposals - they're site allocations. There has to be flexibility at this stage in the process as there are so many variables that can change - landowners change their minds or ownership changes, property prices fluctuate, planned infrastructure does/doesn't happen, nearby developments have an impact etc etc. If everything was nailed down at this stage and something along these lines went wrong, then there's a possibility that nothing would happen on the site concerned until the next iteration of the local plan. The allocations have to be 'justified' to use a planning term hence the underlying evidence so far, but there will always be a degree of interpretation involved - what would planning consultants and lawyers do otherwise?  (and no, i'm not a consultant or a lawyer)
> 
> I think there's potential problems with several of the allocations (eg Knollys Yard, West Norwood High Street and the ones around St Thomas's hospital) but can't fault Lambeth's work to date. There is logic in what they're doing but IMO they're pushing the envelope in terms of impacts and what will be acceptable.



On the two Loughborough Junction sites 22 and 23 I found a lot of fault with Lambeth's work.

Herne Hill Society and LJ Neighbourhood Forum are both objecting.

I've put my own objection in ( See LJ thread).

One major fault is lack of consultation. The draft policies were written prior to consultation. The consultation is the bare minimum required " statutory consultation"

I did email my Cllrs saying this is a Coop Council and the way officers have done this is not how a Coop council should work.

LJ Neighbourhood Forum are also objecting saying the same. Requests were made to be consulted which were ignored.

Write policy first then "consult" appears now to be seen as an option by some officers. Cllrs are to afraid to criticise how officers work to say anything. Anything at all.

Once agreed aspects of them will have planning weight so are firm proposals. If I owned the Sureways site in LJ I'd be falling over myself to support these proposals. They are charter for developer to make a profit on the site.

Reading the LJ draft Site Allocations and its all about what the planners want. Its not about local communities. Senior officers know best. And in my experience a disdain for residents who read up the docs and question them. I don't have a lot  of respect for planners.

So ,on LJ perspective, I'd say I can fault the work they have done.


----------



## teuchter (Feb 24, 2022)

I wouldn't necessarily blame planners themselves, rather the function they are now expected to perform, and the policies they are expected to enact, which are decided at a higher level. This is all to do with housing targets that councils are expected to meet and also what is written in the London plan which throws out quite a few previous assumptions about what's acceptable in terms of density and building height, in zone 2/3 type areas of London. Planners at a LA level have less decision making power now than they used to, and are also generally hopelessly under resourced.

I'd say in reality what this site allocations thing is about, is testing out which parts of Lambeth the resistance to very tall buildings is going to be the strongest. They have recommended building heights that they know that most people will find completely out of proportion. Sadly it seems like it'll come down to which localities are best at mounting a strong resistance and the highest density developments will get dumped on those that manage less of a fuss. One feature of the Hardess site in LJ is that it largely backs onto a social housing block. If it was immediately adjacent to one of the more well to do streets just a little further up Herne Hill I'm sure there'd be a much greater level of outrage.


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2022)

<removed>


----------



## editor (Feb 25, 2022)

I've been sent this:


> Any news about the current situation with Tulse Hill's wonderful Haircut
> Sir?
> 
> I went for a haircut there 3 weeks ago, to find two men, maybe estate
> ...



Any one know what's going on?


----------



## northeast (Feb 27, 2022)

Went and had a quick look around the new climbing wall that's at based on the small industrial estate with Screwfix. The facility is amazing, absolutely huge. I highly recommend checking it out

Brixton – Substation


----------



## lang rabbie (Feb 27, 2022)

editor said:


> I've been sent this:
> 
> 
> Any one know what's going on?


There had not been a Facebook update since January.


But then last night someone posted


----------



## CH1 (Feb 27, 2022)

lang rabbie said:


> There had not been a Facebook update since January.
> View attachment 312067
> 
> But then last night someone posted
> View attachment 312068


Yes I miss them - actually the most diplomatic of my recent barbers.
I liked both of them.

Rumour is that Andrews top of Brixton Hill do similar gentleman's services - but apparently the pensioner price is £13, compared to Haircut Sir which was £8.
Taken with the 100% gas price rise this makes the 2.5% pension rise in April look a bit slow off the mark.


----------



## edcraw (Feb 27, 2022)

Article on new Brixton Theatre & Hondo Tower in the Observer today.









						A tale of two buildings: Brixton House theatre and the Hondo Tower
					

The reincarnation of an old Brixton theatre aims to enrich the local community, while a flashier but controversial tower up the road promises jobs. So which project could deliver?




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Winot (Feb 28, 2022)

edcraw said:


> Article on new Brixton Theatre & Hondo Tower in the Observer today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That’s a really good piece.


----------



## Gramsci (Feb 28, 2022)

edcraw said:


> Article on new Brixton Theatre & Hondo Tower in the Observer today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is the Hondo tower "flashier"? The writer prefers the Hondo tower architecturally to the design of the Theatre.

I do agree with the writer that design of the theatre is to dark. People mistake it for office block. It works OK in daytime but going past it in the night it does look uninviting. A mistake Imo for a building that is going to see a lot of evening use. Interesting that the new director of the theatre insisted on some colour on the staircase. 

The repainted mural I saw was getting attention on Saturday night as its all lit up.

The article doesn't make distinction between Council owned site ( Somerleyton )and the Hondo owned site which is privately owned site.

The Somerleyton site shows how this New Labour Council fails. 

It was going to a Council developed site of affordable housing, community facilities and the Theatre Co designed with the local population.

After a good start this fell by the wayside. The good officer in charge decided to get new job in Camden.Idont blame him.

The Theatre was not funded by the Council. The Council did give them a cheap lease. I hope the Council havemade sure the lease is watertight on community benefits. And won't end up with the situation of the Ritzy. 

What the article misses out on is the effect that this long standing Labour Council has on development/ gentrification. 

The Hondo tower planning application for instance should never have got through planning. It did so because of this Council obession with working with developers.

Take the latest. Pop site and International House. There is no need to sell off International house. Which is functioning well providing Council a small income and letting out affordable workspace.

So Imo the article doesn't include the effect a local authority can have on "regeneration"

Certainly on Somerleyton Road it has failed to deliver. Despite promises.


----------



## Jimbeau (Mar 1, 2022)

lang rabbie said:


> There had not been a Facebook update since January.
> View attachment 312067
> 
> But then last night someone posted
> View attachment 312068


Charlie once told me that it had been a barbers since Edwardian times at least - and that behind the 1950s interior there is an ornate wooden mantle with heavy cut glass mirrors. I seem to remember he also said that those fittings had been moved over from their original home at 5 Tulse Hill - which is now part of Baba Chemists. Does anyone know more? I might search through Kelly's if I have time later today.

It's a great shame they're gone. The Haralambous family have been cutting hair there for nearly 50 years.

E2A: Just peered through windows and can confirm the interior has been stripped back to the walls. No Edwardian features revealed yet though.

E2A (again): Kelly's has no barbers along that strip in the period it covers - i.e. up to WWI. Nos 3 and 5 were provision merchants, confectioners and stationers during their early years.


----------



## technical (Mar 2, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> On the two Loughborough Junction sites 22 and 23 I found a lot of fault with Lambeth's work.
> 
> Herne Hill Society and LJ Neighbourhood Forum are both objecting.
> 
> ...


In an ideal world there would be meaningful consultation with communities to develop ideas about what will be built, where and what it would look like - but after 12 years of austerity I don't think any local planning authority is resourced enough to be able to even try this let alone achieve it - it would cost too much and simply take too long. Never mind an inner-London one that has huge development pressure, massive housing targets and plenty of developers and landowners that are constantly bringing forward speculative proposals that often undermine wider objectives.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 5, 2022)

2nite...


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Mar 7, 2022)

edcraw said:


> Article on new Brixton Theatre & Hondo Tower in the Observer today.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not a bad piece but shame it doesn’t mention how the development meant everyone who lived in Carlton Mansions was forced to move out by Lambeth.


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 7, 2022)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Not a bad piece but shame it doesn’t mention how the development meant everyone who lived in Carlton Mansions was forced to move out by Lambeth.



To be fair to Oval House they had approached us some time before when they were looking for Sites. Did have "gentleman's" agreement we would move out when building was needed.

Oval House did take the trouble to contact us.

It was the Council who decided to get us all out. A part of Council had been trying unsuccessfully for years to do so. Stopped by our good relations with local Cllr (Rachel).


----------



## editor (Mar 11, 2022)

Please help if you can Donate to Baytree Centre to help young girls and women in south London


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 11, 2022)

Next demo on the 20th


----------



## sparkybird (Mar 14, 2022)

New local jobs alert!
Brixton Windmill (the historical building, not the pub!) is looking to recruit 2 new staff members
Centre Manager, 25 hours/week at £29.5k pro rata
Community Engagement Manager, 14 hours/week at £28k pro rata
Applications by CV and covering letter, deadline 25 March. More details in link.
☺️








						Opportunities - Brixton Windmill & Education Centre
					

We are currently recruiting for the part time positions of Community Centre Manager and Community Engagement Officer at Friends of Windmill Gardens.




					www.brixtonwindmill.org


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2022)

Some fantastic photos here 





















						Photo feature: stunning portraits of the Brixton Chamber Orchestra taken around Brixton
					

Brixton Chamber Orchestra (BCO) are in and from Brixton, welcomed and enjoyed by the people who live in and around the area. Through their pop up performances and Summer & Winter Estates Tours,…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 16, 2022)

strange goings on in the market....



Spoiler: NSFW


----------



## pbsmooth (Mar 16, 2022)

don't want to kink shame etc etc but can't help worrying that someone might be being abused there.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 16, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> don't want to kink shame etc etc but can't help worrying that someone might be being abused there.


I’ve seen it in numerous places in the last couple of days, some people are saying it’s a publicity stunt by a porn star...


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 16, 2022)

The murderer of the quad bike rider in a music video has admitted his guilt. Remanded for psychiatric reports. Teen admits killing man, 23, by stabbing him in the heart outside Tube station


----------



## pbsmooth (Mar 16, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> I’ve seen it in numerous places in the last couple of days, some people are saying it’s a publicity stunt by a porn star...


ah OK. I may have noticed the artificially enhanced aspect.


----------



## editor (Mar 16, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> The murderer of the quad bike rider in a music video has admitted his guilt. Remanded for psychiatric reports. Teen admits killing man, 23, by stabbing him in the heart outside Tube station


I think he'll be looking forward to a long stretch at Her Majesty's pleasure. 


> Armed with a ‘big knife’, Brandon McNeil ran towards Mr. Jerome and stabbed him in the chest, piercing him through the heart.
> 
> The Old Bailey heard that he also bladed a second man on a quad bike that was also part of the convoy near Brixton tube station.
> 
> ...


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 16, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> ah OK. I may have noticed the artificially enhanced aspects



ftfy.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 16, 2022)

I'm very much in favour of kink - by consenting adults in private.   I find the use of brixton market in the daytime as a film set is really irrating. Those just passing by didn't give consent to be filmed.


----------



## CH1 (Mar 16, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> I'm very much in favour of kink - by consenting adults in private.   I find the use of brixton market in the daytime as a film set is really irrating. Those just passing by didn't give consent to be filmed.


Did you listen to the soundtrack? People clearly bemused if not shocked.


----------



## GarveyLives (Mar 17, 2022)

editor said:


> A bloke from Plaistow is up in court after the Weds street party
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Local woman *Natasha Agyekum* has been sentenced to _a 12-month community order with a supervision requirement and a 10-day rehabilitation requirement_ as a result of her involvement in the incident:

Woman who punched Met policeman in the face, ripped his shirt and scratched him in Brixton avoids jail


----------



## CH1 (Mar 18, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> Local woman *Natasha Agyekum* has been sentenced to _a 12-month community order with a supervision requirement and a 10-day rehabilitation requirement_ as a result of her involvement in the incident:
> 
> Woman who punched Met policeman in the face, ripped his shirt and scratched him in Brixton avoids jail


Good to be updated - but it would be nice to hear what defence or mitigation was offered. 
I guess many residents in Peckford Place had had enough, or the policed would not have been there.
I think there was a helicopter watching?


----------



## Mr paulee (Mar 21, 2022)

This week


----------



## edcraw (Mar 23, 2022)

Weird Islamaphobic whataboutery comment on this article?









						Lambeth council wants your opinion on renaming local roads, areas and places with links to the trans-Atlantic slave trade
					

At the beginning of this month, Lambeth invited residents to the second phase of their review into statues, monuments and street names with proven links the to trans-Atlantic slave trade.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2022)

edcraw said:


> Weird Islamaphobic whataboutery comment on this article?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


In the_ comments_, you mean.


----------



## edcraw (Mar 23, 2022)

editor said:


> In the_ comments_, you mean.


yes, sorry if not clear. Seems strange to publish tbh.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2022)

edcraw said:


> yes, sorry if not clear. Seems strange to publish tbh.


We rarely censor comments unless they're full on hate speech, although it would have made far more sense for you to have challenged his words on Buzz rather than here.


----------



## edcraw (Mar 23, 2022)

editor said:


> We rarely censor comments unless they're full on hate speech, although it would have made far more sense for you to have challenged his words on Buzz rather than here.


Fair enough. Didn’t really want to engage with him.


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2022)

Great idea
Lambeth ‘Bee Roads’ win funding from Mayor of London’s Green and Resilient Spaces Fund


----------



## CH1 (Mar 23, 2022)

edcraw said:


> Fair enough. Didn’t really want to engage with him.


You may have got your PRONOUN wrong there chuck!


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2022)

This was a whopper of a train!






















						Hundreds of cars trundle through Brixton on long rail freight train
					

This was the sight in Brixton a few minutes ago when a huge freight train transporting hundreds of new cars trundled along the viaduct that runs adjacent to Coldharbour Lane.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Mr paulee (Mar 23, 2022)

edcraw said:


> Weird Islamaphobic whataboutery comment on this article?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Very


----------



## edcraw (Mar 23, 2022)

CH1 said:


> You may have got your PRONOUN wrong there chuck!


?


----------



## editor (Mar 23, 2022)

*sidesteps tedious stirring twat

This is going on till the 30th









						In photos: in-store pop up showcasing sustainable designers and makers in Morleys, Brixton
					

Running until the 30th March 2022, this ‘Design Led’ pop up in the Morleys department store in Brixton serves up an “exclusive curation of sustainable designers.” We went al…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 23, 2022)

edcraw said:


> ?



‘them‘ would have been better in the absence of stated preferences.


----------



## edcraw (Mar 23, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ‘them‘ would have been better in the absence of stated preferences.


Yeah I get that and a fair point - just suspect they were being sarky and accusing me of being ‘woke’. Perhaps am over thinking - seemed a strange way to make the point if genuine.


----------



## editor (Mar 24, 2022)

Railton Road project Lambeth commissions project to showcase Railton Road’s rich history


----------



## Mr paulee (Mar 24, 2022)

This guy does the most beautiful calligraphy


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 24, 2022)

Mr paulee said:


> View attachment 315708
> This guy does the most beautiful calligraphy



he lives somewhere round by me, I see him quite often but was not aware of his talent.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 24, 2022)

Mr paulee said:


> View attachment 315708
> This guy does the most beautiful calligraphy


This chap is often outside Tesco, his calligraphy looks impressive from a distance. I've been intrigued to speak to him on occasion but feel he would rather be left alone to do his thing.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 24, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> This chap is often outside Tesco, his calligraphy looks impressive from a distance. I've been intrigued to speak to him on occasion but feel he would rather be left alone to do his thing.


...my limited experience of the guy makes me to think he’s not the chatty type, that said a few people have said I look intimidating 🤨


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 24, 2022)

Mr paulee said:


> This guy does the most beautiful calligraphy


Do you have his permission to post his photo here? - seems a bit rude to intrude on his privacy and discuss him in this way - perhaps you should delete the photo.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 24, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Do you have his permission to post his photo here? - seems a bit rude to intrude on his privacy and discuss him in this way - perhaps you should delete the photo.


...that’s a interesting take, I get the thing about privacy but it looks like the guy is not ashamed to pursue his craft in public, tbh I see this guy quite often and had to check twice to be sure it was him, and at least the poster is giving props rather than being judgemental or reductionist... anyway nuff precedents have been set on this board regarding street photography so why would this example be out of order....


----------



## Mr paulee (Mar 24, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> This chap is often outside Tesco, his calligraphy looks impressive from a distance. I've been intrigued to speak to him on occasion but feel he would rather be left alone to do his thing.


Yes - I get the feeling he'd rather be left alone


cuppa tee said:


> ...that’s a interesting take, I get the thing about privacy but it looks like the guy is not ashamed to pursue his craft in public, tbh I see this guy quite often and had to check twice to be sure it was him, and at least the poster is giving props rather than being judgemental or reductionist... anyway nuff precedents have been set on this board regarding street photography so why would this example be out of order....


I think the precedents depend entirely on who posts it would seem. One rule for one and one for another.


----------



## Mr paulee (Mar 24, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Do you have his permission to post his photo here? - seems a bit rude to intrude on his privacy and discuss him in this way - perhaps you should delete the photo.


To answer your question - no I didn't ask him.
and no I won't delete it.


----------



## editor (Mar 25, 2022)

Mr paulee said:


> Yes - I get the feeling he'd rather be left alone
> 
> I think the precedents depend entirely on who posts it would seem. One rule for one and one for another.


What rules are these and how are they enforced here, exactly?


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 25, 2022)

Happy days ! First confirmed sighting of  🦇 bats 🦇 in the area in 2022 !


----------



## pbsmooth (Mar 25, 2022)

Permission... Jeez. He's sat on his own on the pavement of a busy street! Come on.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 25, 2022)

Mr paulee I didn't mean to stir up a row about rules. I just thought it seemed impolite chatting in a public forum about an individual who you say wants to be left alone.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 25, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Mr paulee I didn't mean to stir up a row about rules. I just thought it seemed impolite chatting in a public forum about an individual who you say wants to be left alone.



...in fact this is a good point, slightly mitigated by the fact the gentleman in question isn’t immediately recognisable and also this board doesn’t have the reach of other popular platforms like Brixton buzz, twitter or instagram....


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Mar 25, 2022)

Wouldn't it just be nice to appreciate the local eccentric gentleman without debating whether he would mind it happening?


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 26, 2022)

Lots of Harley Davidsons chugging about this morning, this might signal the return oof the massive bike run that used to pass thru Brixton on this weekend pre covid, I hope so it was quite a spectacle , if they’re coming you’ll probably hear them before you see them....


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 26, 2022)

Anyone tried the cafe at the new Brixton Theatre? Is it only for the theatre crowd or is it sort the place to meet for coffee?


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Anyone tried the cafe at the new Brixton Theatre? Is it only for the theatre crowd or is it sort the place to meet for coffee?


It's open to anyone but doesn't seem busy at all in the daytimes. I'll give it a go soon and report back.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 26, 2022)

editor said:


> It's open to anyone but doesn't seem busy at all in the daytimes. I'll give it a go soon and report back.


I cant find anything online re cafe opening hours - I'm want to see if its somewhere I can visit at lunch times or in the afternoon.


----------



## editor (Mar 26, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> I cant find anything online re cafe opening hours - I'm want to see if its somewhere I can visit at lunch times or in the afternoon.


It's definitely open in the afternoons - I'll try and see if I can find the times when I walk past next time.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 26, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> Lots of Harley Davidsons chugging about this morning, this might signal the return oof the massive bike run that used to pass thru Brixton on this weekend pre covid, I hope so it was quite a spectacle , if they’re coming you’ll probably hear them before you see them....



...here they come !


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 26, 2022)

someone on twitter.....



ididnt see any of that except someone got shouted at when they ran out in front of the bikes
...and loads of cops keeping an eye on things....


----------



## kalibuzz (Mar 26, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> Lots of Harley Davidsons chugging about this morning, this might signal the return oof the massive bike run that used to pass thru Brixton on this weekend pre covid, I hope so it was quite a spectacle , if they’re coming you’ll probably hear them before you see them....


It's a Hell's Angels funeral


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 26, 2022)

kalibuzz said:


> It's a Hell's Angels funeral



I read that, maybe a funeral was a part of it, and there were angels in the group...but it was an annual event before covid, I saw it many times, Mother’s Day weekend...


----------



## edcraw (Mar 26, 2022)

Yeah it was a funeral - saw the geese followed by tons of bikes. Took about 10mins to go through Brixton with police stopping pedestrians & cars. No agro at all that I saw.


----------



## cuppa tee (Mar 26, 2022)

sorry peeps the funeral thing has been confirmed, my bad, but I swear  a ride out did take place annually on this very weekend.


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 26, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Anyone tried the cafe at the new Brixton Theatre? Is it only for the theatre crowd or is it sort the place to meet for coffee?


Disgusting coffee from a vending machine, not an espresso machine.


----------



## edcraw (Mar 26, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> sorry peeps the funeral thing has been confirmed, my bad, but I swear  a ride out did take place annually on this very weekend.


I did think they could have been a bit more thankful about stopping pedestrians crossing at Brixton for 10mins but hey, hells angels 🤷


----------



## David Clapson (Mar 26, 2022)

The chairs and the view and the ambience and the staff are great. It's a lovely spot for socialising. If I were to go again I'd sneak my own coffee in.


----------



## Mr paulee (Mar 26, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Do you have his permission to post his photo here? - seems a bit rude to intrude on his privacy and discuss him in this way - perhaps you should delete the photo.





friendofdorothy said:


> Mr paulee I didn't mean to stir up a row about rules. I just thought it seemed impolite chatting in a public forum about an individual who you say wants to be left alone.


There is no row, don't worry.


----------



## editor (Mar 30, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> The chairs and the view and the ambience and the staff are great. It's a lovely spot for socialising. If I were to go again I'd sneak my own coffee in.


Good exhibition on there at the moment too - In photos: Perception is Reality art show by Damilola Odusote at the Brixton House theatre


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 30, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> The chairs and the view and the ambience and the staff are great. It's a lovely spot for socialising. If I were to go again I'd sneak my own coffee in.


Visited Brixton House today. The Stockwell Friends group had been meeting there - lovely community feel in the cafe.

Didn't try the coffee, though I did see someone tipping coffee beans into a machine so I would have tried it if it had been earlier in the day. Tea was good. I like the art and all the staff were really welcoming.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Mar 30, 2022)

BTW the Tate Library still had boxes of lateral flow tests to give away.


----------



## felonius monk (Mar 31, 2022)

Good to see the Brixton Bugle back in physical form.


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2022)

felonius monk said:


> Good to see the Brixton Bugle back in physical form.


Nice obituary for Linda too.  She was a lovely woman.


----------



## moonbaby (Mar 31, 2022)

Does anyone know why Costa (next to Superdrug) ended up closing?


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2022)

moonbaby said:


> Does anyone know why Costa (next to Superdrug) ended up closing?


Has it definitely closed? It was always a bit of a grim, windowless space.


----------



## moonbaby (Mar 31, 2022)

editor said:


> Has it definitely closed? It was always a bit of a grim, windowless space.


I get what you mean about the windows/lack of. The sign on the door said something along the lines of "this store has now closed, thanks for your custom"


----------



## editor (Mar 31, 2022)

moonbaby said:


> I get what you mean about the windows/lack of. The sign on the door said something along the lines of "this store has now closed, thanks for your custom"


That's pretty much definite then!


----------



## RoyReed (Mar 31, 2022)

The Old Post Office Bakery on Landor Road is going to be closing. 😥 They've got a sign just inside the door saying on the 8th of May (IIRC). The woman behind the counter said that John and Richard are looking to retire and trying to find someone to take over the business as a going concern but haven't found anyone yet (there's nothing on their website yet). That'll be a sad day.


----------



## BusLanes (Mar 31, 2022)

RoyReed said:


> The Old Post Office Bakery on Landor Road is going to be closing. 😥 They've got a sign just inside the door saying on the 8th of May (IIRC). The woman behind the counter said that John and Richard are looking to retire and trying to find someone to take over the business as a going concern but haven't found anyone yet (there's nothing on their website yet). That'll be a sad day.



Oh that's a shame. I don't go there much now but I used to when I lived closer


----------



## editor (Apr 1, 2022)

Village news Exclusive: Brixton Village to open underground club in late 2022


----------



## ChrisSouth (Apr 1, 2022)

editor said:


> Village news Exclusive: Brixton Village to open underground club in late 2022


Nearly as good as last year's......


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 1, 2022)

RoyReed said:


> The Old Post Office Bakery on Landor Road is going to be closing. 😥 They've got a sign just inside the door saying on the 8th of May (IIRC). The woman behind the counter said that John and Richard are looking to retire and trying to find someone to take over the business as a going concern but haven't found anyone yet (there's nothing on their website yet). That'll be a sad day.


This is bad...hope they find someone to take it on....community initiative maybe.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 1, 2022)

ChrisSouth said:


> Nearly as good as last year's......



just nearly....because things are getting beyond parody in these parts.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 1, 2022)

editor said:


> That's pretty much definite then!


The company website had removed it - but the directly owned options remain at Stockwell Tube, Denmark Hill Camberwell (and also a branch in Kings College Hopsital).
The website also lists multiple Tesco Expresses and Sainsbury - which seems like cheating to me.


			https://www.costa.co.uk/locations/store-locator/map?latitude=51.47199999999998&longitude=-0.12273999999999319


----------



## edcraw (Apr 4, 2022)

Glad it’s not just me then.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2022)

edcraw said:


> Glad it’s not just me then.



Why are you posting this here?


----------



## edcraw (Apr 4, 2022)

Wasn't sure where it fitted in and thought as it was to do with Brixton Buzz was relevant. Feel free to move.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2022)

edcraw said:


> Wasn't sure where it fitted in and thought as it was to do with Brixton Buzz was relevant. Feel free to move.


So you just wanted to tell everyone that you'd unfollowed Brixton Buzz on Twitter because you don't like the site holding Lambeth leaders to account? Thanks for that.


----------



## edcraw (Apr 4, 2022)

editor said:


> So you just wanted to tell everyone that you'd unfollowed Brixton Buzz on Twitter because you don't like the site holding Lambeth leaders to account? Thanks for that.


I haven't unfollowed but I think the poster has a point - as they say it's gone further than holding politicians to account.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2022)

edcraw said:


> I haven't unfollowed but I think the poster has a point - as they say it's gone further than holding politicians to account.


In what way? He's paid to represent Lambeth and he's spending time elsewhere.


----------



## edcraw (Apr 4, 2022)

editor said:


> In what way? He's paid to represent Lambeth and he's spending time elsewhere.


Isn't it just that he's campaigning somewhere else at a weekend? Can't see what the problem with that is. Or is there something else?


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2022)

edcraw said:


> Isn't it just that he's campaigning somewhere else at a weekend? Can't see what the problem with that is. Or is there something else?


You don't think his energies might be better directed at the absolute clusterfuck that is Lambeth Labour? Or do you think their cash-vacuuming Homes for Lambeth scheme is going simply swimmingly? Why isn't he out canvassing the low-income people on the estates he wants to flatten to the ground rather than chit-chatting around Colchester most weekends?


----------



## edcraw (Apr 4, 2022)

I don't know. Maybe he has family there - seems a shitty thing to use Brixton Buzz for to make snipe remarks but that's up to you, just nice to know that I'm not the only one with this opinion.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2022)

edcraw said:


> I don't know. Maybe he has family there - seems a shitty thing to use Brixton Buzz for to make snipe remarks but that's up to you, just nice to know that I'm not the only one with this opinion.


So you don't think he should be held to account then. In fact you don't think anyone should even_ mention_ his activities (which he publicises himself). Glad we cleared that up.


----------



## edcraw (Apr 4, 2022)

editor said:


> So you don't think he should be held to account then. In fact you don't think anyone should even_ mention_ his activities (which he publicises himself). Glad we cleared that up.


It's not holding to account - that's the point.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2022)

edcraw said:


> It's not holding to account - that's the point.


I don't know about you, but I'd prefer my elected representatives to be working for the area they represent and not promoting their activities for a town 70 miles away.


----------



## edcraw (Apr 4, 2022)

It's the weekend. Anyway it's up to you what you do with your site but doesn't stop people thinking it's a mistake.


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2022)

edcraw said:


> It's the weekend. Anyway it's up to you what you do with your site but doesn't stop people thinking it's a mistake.


Well, one random person off Twitter, whose opinion you simply had to share here for some reason. 

What's your thoughts on Homes for Lambeth, by the way?


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 4, 2022)

I think it is noteworthy because Bennett is councilor for Gypsy Hill which whilst it seems he isn't running for re-election there, I would have assumed he would spend his campaign time there because the Greens have a councilor there too.  

I wonder how hard Labour is fighting that ward, or for that matter, the Greens


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 4, 2022)

I'm glad it was posted here - I would have missed it otherwise.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 4, 2022)

There was a stabbing in Electric Avenue on Saturday night. Two taken to hospital after broad daylight stabbing in Brixton  I was relieved when I read it because nobody died. Which I suppose explains why it's not been widely reported. It seems our local threshold for "stabbing news" excludes an event where people are merely wounded. Makes me want to live somewhere else.


----------



## nagapie (Apr 4, 2022)

Poor Councillor Bennett, not. He richly deserves the criticism he gets. 
Whatever he's doing, it's certainly not fixing the unfit for purpose roofs on the Cressingham Estate.


----------



## pbsmooth (Apr 4, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> There was a stabbing in Electric Avenue on Saturday night. Two taken to hospital after broad daylight stabbing in Brixton  I was relieved when I read it because nobody died. Which I suppose explains why it's not been widely reported. It seems our local threshold for "stabbing news" excludes an event where people are merely wounded. Makes me want to live somewhere else.


How long have you lived in Brixton?


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> There was a stabbing in Electric Avenue on Saturday night. Two taken to hospital after broad daylight stabbing in Brixton I was relieved when I read it because nobody died. Which I suppose explains why it's not been widely reported. It seems our local threshold for "stabbing news" excludes an event where people are merely wounded. Makes me want to live somewhere else.


There was also a serious fight outside the Satay Bar on Sunday night that saw two ambulances and several police cars in attendance





We're going to see loads more of this as Brixton ramps up as a late night tourist attraction for boozers and clubbers.


----------



## blameless77 (Apr 4, 2022)

edcraw said:


> It's the weekend. Anyway it's up to you what you do with your site but doesn't stop people thinking it's a mistake.




But most canvassing happens at weekends? People are home and have time to discuss politics on their doorsteps? I think editor had a point


----------



## Mr paulee (Apr 4, 2022)

editor said:


> There was also a serious fight outside the Satay Bar on Sunday night that saw two ambulances and several police cars in attendance
> 
> View attachment 317133
> 
> ...


So this was 'tourists'?
You know this how?


----------



## editor (Apr 4, 2022)

Mr paulee said:


> So this was 'tourists'?
> You know this how?


I didn't say it was tourists, you fucking idiot. What I did say is that if Brixton continues its trajectory to be a major boozy nightlife destination, more alcohol related violence is pretty much inevitable.


----------



## Mr paulee (Apr 4, 2022)

editor said:


> I didn't say it was tourists, you fucking idiot. What I did say is that if Brixton continues its trajectory to be a major boozy nightlife destination, more alcohol related violence is pretty much inevitable.


Pre - lockdown i don't remember there being a lot of booze related violence around Brixton, but I stand corrected if there was.
Try and leave the keyboard warrior bit Ed - its unbecoming.You've banned people for less.


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2022)

Mr paulee said:


> Pre - lockdown i don't remember there being a lot of booze related violence around Brixton, but I stand corrected if there was.
> Try and leave the keyboard warrior bit Ed - its unbecoming.You've banned people for less.


Since lockdown has lifted, Brixton has become far more popular. 

And I've definitely seen more aggro on the streets recently, including my former local the Albert where I saw someone get glassed recently. 

I'm putting us both on mutual ignore from now on because I don't want to hear your shitty little personal digs anymore


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 5, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> How long have you lived in Brixton?


15 years or so. Plus a few in Stockwell.


----------



## DaphneM (Apr 5, 2022)

editor said:


> There was also a serious fight outside the Satay Bar on Sunday night that saw two ambulances and several police cars in attendance
> 
> View attachment 317133
> 
> ...



Bloody boozers & clubbers. 









						In photos: Brixton Buzz jam-packed pop night at the Effra Social, Sat 2nd April 2022
					

We were back behind the decks last night spinning huge pop hits to a lively crowd at the Effra Social. Here’s some photos:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 5, 2022)

DaphneM said:


> Bloody boozers & clubbers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh please ! those are pop party people.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 5, 2022)

editor said:


> Since lockdown has lifted, Brixton has become far more popular.
> 
> And I've definitely seen more aggro on the streets recently, including my former local the Albert where I saw someone get glassed recently.
> 
> I'm putting us both on mutual ignore from now on because I don't want to hear your shitty little personal digs anymore



im not sure how the mutual ignore thing works, a quick search shows this is the 3rd such sanction on Mr paulee this year....


----------



## editor (Apr 5, 2022)

DaphneM said:


> Bloody boozers & clubbers.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you've popped up once again to make another personal dig. Grow the fuck up.

And as for increased tourism, Lambeth is recommending the building of a 96 bedroom budget hotel in the heart of Brixton to bring more people into the area. With all the new bars being opened, I'd suggest that increased alcohol related violence is likely. What's your opinion?


----------



## surreybrowncap (Apr 5, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> im not sure how the mutual ignore thing works, a quick search shows this is the 3rd such sanction on Mr paulee this year....


Is Mr paulee an Oligarch...?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 5, 2022)

I really don't like the encouraging of night life at the expense of local residents and daytime businesses. I feel Lambeth doesn't doesn't care about its existing residents and shoppers and only wants to swop them for richer new ones.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 5, 2022)

_Anyone_ with information regarding the stabbing of a man in his 60s in Stockwell Road, close to its junction with Brixton Road, at 3.15 p.m. yesterday afternoon (Monday 4 April 2022) is asked to call police via 101 quoting reference CAD 3911/04Apr. To remain anonymous contact Crimestoppers on 0800 555 111: 

Man stabbed in central Brixton


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 5, 2022)

_Anyone_ with information regarding the stabbing of a 16-year old child in St Matthew's Road at around 7.30 p.m. yesterday evening (Monday 4 April 2022), resulting in life-threatening injuries, is asked to call 101 quoting CAD 6036/04Apr. To remain anonymous contact Crimestoppers on 0800 555 111.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 5, 2022)

Another stabbing, outside the O2. But nobody died. Yay. Man in 60s stabbed near police station in broad daylight


----------



## Rushy (Apr 5, 2022)

And a16 year old in St Matthews Road last night. A neighbour told me it was fatal but that's not mentioned in the article. It was still cordoned off at 3.30 this afternoon.









						Boy, 16, fighting for life after stabbing in Brixton
					

A crime scene remains in place in St Matthew's Road, Brixton




					www.mylondon.news
				




WTF Brixton?!


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 6, 2022)

Is it worse than usual, or do we say the same every year? 

There must be a lot of people carrying knives. Haven't seen anyone being searched for years. Maybe the cops try to avoid doing it where lots of people can see.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 6, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> I really don't like the encouraging of night life at the expense of local residents and daytime businesses. I feel Lambeth doesn't doesn't care about its existing residents and shoppers and only wants to swop them for richer new ones.


Another way to look at it is that some of the councillors and staff do care about the residents at the bottom of the heap, who need more social care and support than ever, and they'll do almost anything to get money to pay for services. Antisocial venues are a necessary evil, because of the business rates they pay and the staff they employ.  Without all the drunken, shouting, vomiting, pissing, drink-driving, stabbing punters, how would Brixton cope?


----------



## pbsmooth (Apr 6, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> I really don't like the encouraging of night life at the expense of local residents and daytime businesses. I feel Lambeth doesn't doesn't care about its existing residents and shoppers and only wants to swop them for richer new ones.


might reduce the number of stabbings...


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 6, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Another way to look at it is that some of the councillors and staff do care about the residents at the bottom of the heap, who need more social care and support than ever, and they'll do almost anything to get money to pay for services. Antisocial venues are a necessary evil, because of the business rates they pay and the staff they employ.  Without all the drunken, shouting, vomiting, pissing, drink-driving, stabbing punters, how would Brixton cope?


surely 'Anti social venues' dont pay any more rates than any other businesses? with the extra street cleaning and nuicance complaints needed - I don't beleive that adds up to more income in Lambeth councils coffers.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 6, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> surely 'Anti social venues' dont pay any more rates than any other businesses? with the extra street cleaning and nuicance complaints needed - I don't beleive that adds up to more income in Lambeth councils coffers.


I thought business rates went to the government anyway?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 6, 2022)

CH1 said:


> I thought business rates went to the government anyway?


Does it? I don't know. If that's the case then there is even less reason to encourage antisocial nighttime economy in central brixton


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 6, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> might reduce the number of stabbings...


?


----------



## CH1 (Apr 6, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Does it? I don't know. If that's the case then there is even less reason to encourage antisocial nighttime economy in central brixton


According to this guidance it was split 50/50 from 2014-2020 and due to be 100% LA from 2020.


			https://www.local.gov.uk/sites/default/files/documents/dont-be-left-dark-what-lo-48e.pdf
		


Dunno if they kept to it.
If they did I apologise.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 6, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Excuse if duplicated elsewhere.
> A friend just came round and told me forensics are looking at a house in Railton Road (Herne Hill side of Railron Methodist Chapel apparently)
> Apologies for the source Woman dies in house fire as probe launched into horror blaze





GarveyLives said:


> (Source: Facebook)​
> *Condolences to the family and friends of The Late Mariama Kamara, a community nurse, who had lived at the Railton Road house in which she lost her life since 1994. *
> 
> *She had reportedly recently established a magazine to keep the local Sierra Leonean community keep in touch with Africa. *
> ...



Does anyone know what became of the 47 year-old man and 17 year-old male who were arrested on suspicion of murder on the evening of Wednesday 26 January 2022 and then bailed pending further enquiries to a date in late February 2022?


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 6, 2022)

I see from Twitter the Greens had their national launch in Lambeth yesterday at Central Hill and Ed Davey visited Streatham.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 7, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Another way to look at it is that some of the councillors and staff do care about the residents at the bottom of the heap, who need more social care and support than ever, and they'll do almost anything to get money to pay for services. Antisocial venues are a necessary evil, because of the business rates they pay and the staff they employ.  Without all the drunken, shouting, vomiting, pissing, drink-driving, stabbing punters, how would Brixton cope?



The move to make central Brixton business move to entertainment / night time economy was partly due to way Lambeth Council pushed Brixton Challenge.

This was done with no thought of how to deal with affect it would have or extra services needed to make it bearable for residents.

Extra street cleaning, public toilets for example should have been built into any plan to focus development of central Brixton as entertainment centre.

This wasn't done. If it had been the pro and cons of might not have made it seem such a good option.

The Council learnt nothing from this. As can be seen with Pop Brixton.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 7, 2022)

I wish we knew the inside story about the council and the nighttime economy. There must be lots of stats about the money and jobs provided by the venues, and the noise and fighting and litter and piss and vomit provided by the customers.  I wonder if the time I remonstrated with a drunk in Rushcroft Rd is in the stats. He was pissing in a doorway, but not in the corner...he was aiming at the letterbox. I spoke up, he grabbed me, punched me and threatened to shoot me, but didn't produce a gun.  He was too  well dressed and groomed to be a street drinker, so presumably he got drunk in a bar on Coldharbour Lane.  I reported it to the police. I wonder if things like that are a factor in the council's policies?  

Btw, his view was that I, as a white incomer, had no right to lecture him, a black man, about where to piss. I often object to people doing antisocial or dangerous things in Brixton. About half the time I'm told that I'm a racist or that I have no right  to complain.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 7, 2022)

I've just pointed out what the story is. It's not that complicated.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 7, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> I've just pointed out what the story is. It's not that complicated.


I didn't see your post before I posted mine. But your post doesn't have any financial info. Surely money is what it's all about?

Do you know the background to the decision a few years ago not to allow more bars in Clapham High Street, or how it affected Brixton?


----------



## teuchter (Apr 7, 2022)

Nearly ten years ago now



			https://www.whatdotheyknow.com/request/309078/response/757983/attach/2/Lambeth%20After%20Dark%20Report.pdf.pdf%20name%20Lambeth%20After%20Dark%20Report.pdf.pdf?cookie_passthrough=1


----------



## editor (Apr 7, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Nearly ten years ago now
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.whatdotheyknow.com/request/309078/response/757983/attach/2/Lambeth%20After%20Dark%20Report.pdf.pdf%20name%20Lambeth%20After%20Dark%20Report.pdf.pdf?cookie_passthrough=1


I've just sicked up a bit



> Recent changes in composition show Brixton is now appealing more to quality-conscious visitors


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 8, 2022)

Banal question of the day: where can you find a low cost, quick and easy eyebrow wax nowadays? Not bothered about a fancy salon place, just a no fuss, walk-in, value for money option. All the places in the Arches have closed, and Morleys have hiked the prices up loads so looking for an alternative suggestion.


----------



## Colette_ (Apr 8, 2022)

Doing another zine fair at Brixton Library for the Readers & Writers festival - if anyone makes zines/knows any good local or general zines at the moment get them to get in touch! Also any tips on where may take my snazzy poster... 

& while i'm here the library will also be doing a big book sale on Saturday 7th & 8th May - for all you diggers!


----------



## editor (Apr 8, 2022)

Colette_ said:


> Doing another zine fair at Brixton Library for the Readers & Writers festival - if anyone makes zines/knows any good local or general zines at the moment get them to get in touch! Also any tips on where may take my snazzy poster...
> 
> & while i'm here the library will also be doing a big book sale on Saturday 7th & 8th May - for all you diggers!
> 
> View attachment 317702


If you can send a press release (in plain text) and some supporting pics (at least 735 pics wide) to brixtonbuzz  - at - gmail.com I'll post something up for ya!


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 8, 2022)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Banal question of the day: where can you find a low cost, quick and easy eyebrow wax nowadays? Not bothered about a fancy salon place, just a no fuss, walk-in, value for money option. All the places in the Arches have closed, and Morleys have hiked the prices up loads so looking for an alternative suggestion.



I think Superdrug used to.

My partner goes to new place next to the Pizza restaurant in CHL opposite the barrier block for manicures etc.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 8, 2022)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Banal question of the day: where can you find a low cost, quick and easy eyebrow wax nowadays? Not bothered about a fancy salon place, just a no fuss, walk-in, value for money option. All the places in the Arches have closed, and Morleys have hiked the prices up loads so looking for an alternative suggestion.



...by coincidence I glanced at Dominican Hair Republic on Brixton Road as I passed and I think I saw eyebrow waxing offered at £5 and remembered seeing your post....
could be mistaken though... Heres the website....




__





						Dominican Hair Republic London – Top hair & beauty salon Brixton Road
					






					dominicanhr.co.uk


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 8, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ...by coincidence I glanced at Dominican Hair Republic on Brixton Road as I passed and I think I saw eyebrow waxing offered at £5 and remembered seeing your post....
> could be mistaken though... Heres the website....
> 
> 
> ...


Good lead, thank you.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 8, 2022)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Good lead, thank you.



....no problem, btw I asked someone who is in a better position to recommend. and they suggestedsome alternatives, although no walk ins she knows of.....

in the same area as the Dominican Hair republic....
Run by locals...








						Nude Aesthetics & Beauty | Home-based Venue in Kennington, London - Treatwell
					

Read consumer reviews and book online at Nude Aesthetics & Beauty, Kennington, London. Instant online booking 24/7 with Treatwell!




					www.treatwell.co.uk
				




bella’s lash brow.... 
	

	




						Home Page new
					

Home Page new




					bellalashbrow.co.uk
				




and said try looking down Stockwell  setups she said
this one is close by The Groosvenor





__





						Dani's | Beauty Salon
					





					danisbeauty.co.uk


----------



## theboris (Apr 8, 2022)

As some of you may know, a very special Brixton person has died. Still trying to process the information. Not going to say much more other than he and my dog, McCloud loved each other very much...


----------



## editor (Apr 9, 2022)

theboris said:


> As some of you may know, a very special Brixton person has died. Still trying to process the information. Not going to say much more other than he and my dog, McCloud loved each other very much...


I'm absolutely fucking devastated. I've known him for a quarter of a century. It felt totally shit to be in the Albert and not see him by the bar with his crossword.



Edit: He deserves a thread of his own.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 10, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> There is some footage of the visit here:
> 
> 
> ​





GarveyLives said:


> Further images of Prince Charles' 11 November 2021 visit to Brixton to meet young people who have set up their own businesses through the Prince’s Trust Enterprise programme:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






madolesance said:


> Tug that fore lock good and strong! Thats what they want of us. There will always be a division between those who are privileged and those who have nothing.



The suspicion is that the contempt with which the local residents concerned are held on trendy internet fora and the hostility that they face in the increasingly contested public spaces and places in which their families have frequented and lived for decades is far less to do with any affection for the monarch or the immediate heir to the throne (however misplaced), and far more to do with their refusal to genuflect to people like you.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 10, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> ...
> 
> There must be a lot of people carrying knives. Haven't seen anyone being searched for years. Maybe the cops try to avoid doing it where lots of people can see.



Many relative newcomers to the area may be unaware this was tried 41 years ago ... 300 people were injured and the physical damage caused came to an estimated £7.5m (1981 prices).


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 10, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> There was a stabbing in Electric Avenue on Saturday night. Two taken to hospital after broad daylight stabbing in Brixton  I was relieved when I read it because nobody died. Which I suppose explains why it's not been widely reported. It seems our local threshold for "stabbing news" excludes an event where people are merely wounded. Makes me want to live somewhere else.



It is doubtful whether there is anything particularly unusual about the current levels of communal violence in central Brixton and the immediately surrounding areas (since the introduction of cocaine into those areas following the rebellions against oppression in 1981 and 1985), but there are, no doubt, some statistics somewhere that will shed definitive light on the matter.

The reason that these incidents are largely unreported is that overwhelmingly, the victims of such violence are not members of Britain’s ethnic majority and therefore, their lives - and those of their families - simply do not “matter”. If one looks at the comments on trendy internet for a, many of those killed or seriously injured are no even humanised or dignified with a name, and when they are, the result is often ale-fuelled fury.

Notably therefore, so far as the Brixton area is concerned, the victims tend to be dehumanised by way of this silence unless they are members of Britain’s ethnic majority or there is resulting disruption to bus services, at which point, the violence suddenly becomes a matter of concern.

This approach can produce some strange anomalies. For example, a couple of dozen people kneeling down in the centre of Brixton to protest about the brutal murder of a man 4,000 miles away in another country _is_ news, but the brutal murder of someone who is not a member of Britain’s ethnic majority in Brixton or the immediately surrounding areas - even a child - is not.

Hopefully, this helps you to understand.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 10, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> It is doubtful whether there is anything particularly unusual about the current levels of communal violence in central Brixton and the immediately surrounding areas (since the introduction of cocaine into those areas following the rebellions against oppression in 1981 and 1985), but there are, no doubt, some statistics somewhere that will shed definitive light on the matter.
> 
> The reason that these incidents are largely unreported is that overwhelmingly, the victims of such violence are not members of Britain’s ethnic majority and therefore, their lives - and those of their families - simply do not “matter”. If one looks at the comments on trendy internet for a, many of those killed or seriously injured are no even humanised or dignified with a name, and when they are, the result is often ale-fuelled fury.
> 
> ...



As usual Garvey you use these tragedies to take a pop at U75 and Brixton Buzz.

In actual fact Brixton Buzz referred to the murder you reference in a previous article as "tragic". And ask people to come forward if they witnessed anything. 









						Coldharbour Lane remains closed off after 54-year old man stabbed to death on Sat 29th June 2019
					

Shortly before 6pm last night, a fight broke out on Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, near the junction with Moorlands Road, which resulted in a 54 year old man sustaining serious stab injuries. [Update: …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Apr 10, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> Notably therefore, so far as the Brixton area is concerned, the victims tend to be dehumanised by way of this silence unless they are members of Britain’s ethnic majority or there is resulting disruption to bus services, at which point, the violence suddenly becomes a matter of concern.


As Gramsci has pointed out, Brixton Buzz was one of the few media outlets to report on this incident, despite your pathetic, dishonest attempts to twist the facts to suit your tired agenda. 









						Coldharbour Lane remains closed off after 54-year old man stabbed to death on Sat 29th June 2019
					

Shortly before 6pm last night, a fight broke out on Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, near the junction with Moorlands Road, which resulted in a 54 year old man sustaining serious stab injuries. [Update: …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				












						Brixton news, rumours and general chat: Summer 2019
					

I've just learnt that a Brixton venue has a 'Guest Experience Coordinator'. Now that's a job title.   Why so coy?




					www.urban75.net


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 10, 2022)

Received this today:



			📢Change Starts Here - Saturday 23rd April - Windrush Square


----------



## editor (Apr 12, 2022)

From Lambeth - Lambeth pledges support for the government’s Homes for Ukraine scheme – can you help?


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2022)

Some good news! Lambeth Council to award 20 year lease to Slade Gardens Community Play Association to help charity fund new facilities


----------



## Tolpuddle (Apr 14, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Nearly ten years ago now
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.whatdotheyknow.com/request/309078/response/757983/attach/2/Lambeth%20After%20Dark%20Report.pdf.pdf%20name%20Lambeth%20After%20Dark%20Report.pdf.pdf?cookie_passthrough=1


This report was 'released' via a FoI request I made. It was never officially released despite what must have been considerable expense in the work involved. A reason was never given, there had been much political interest in the commissioning of it but once Captain Jack et al read it they felt it didn't reflect what they wanted to see, so, off to the bin it went.


----------



## Rushy (Apr 14, 2022)

Tolpuddle said:


> This report was 'released' via a FoI request I made. It was never officially released despite what must have been considerable expense in the work involved. A reason was never given, there had been much political interest in the commissioning of it but once Captain Jack et al read it they felt it didn't reflect what they wanted to see, so, off to the bin it went.


There was a lot of research into nuisance arising from saturation and Clapham High Street was consequently brought under special measures under the guidance of Rachel Heywood (who I think was Community Safety lead). I could not understand at the time why they were dealing with problems caused by saturation in Clapham and then blithely encouraging it in Brixton - ironically in Rachel's own ward.

According to The Bugle the night time economy in Brixton has surged to 150% of its pre-covid levels (compared with 10% in Croydon and less than 100% across London). The NTE also accounts for over 40% of Brixton's entire economy which is the largest proportion in the country. For London as a whole the figure is in the 20s. In Croydon it is less that 20%. Great that existing businesses have recovered but it strikes me as unbalanced for a major hub such as this.


----------



## editor (Apr 14, 2022)

Rushy said:


> According to The Bugle the night time economy in Brixton has surged to 150% of its pre-covid levels (compared with 10% in Croydon and less than 100% across London). The NTE also accounts for over 40% of Brixton's entire economy which is the largest proportion in the country. For London as a whole the figure is in the 20s. In Croydon it is less that 20%. Great that existing businesses have recovered but it strikes me as unbalanced for a major hub such as this.



I've certainly noticed that the bars and clubs are way busier in Brixton post-lockdown, but given the amount of new licensed premises/cocktail bars that keep appearing it's no surprise that it's beginning to look like Coldharbour Del Sol.


----------



## Tolpuddle (Apr 14, 2022)

Rushy said:


> There was a lot of research into nuisance arising from saturation and Clapham High Street was consequently brought under special measures under the guidance of Rachel Heywood (who I think was Community Safety lead). I could not understand at the time why they were dealing with problems caused by saturation in Clapham and then blithely encouraging it in Brixton - ironically in Rachel's own ward.
> 
> According to The Bugle the night time economy in Brixton has surged to 150% of its pre-covid levels (compared with 10% in Croydon and less than 100% across London). The NTE also accounts for over 40% of Brixton's entire economy which is the largest proportion in the country. For London as a whole the figure is in the 20s. In Croydon it is less that 20%. Great that existing businesses have recovered but it strikes me as unbalanced for a major hub such as this.


Wasn't research, just collation of complaints and stats around numbers of premises and associated hours. It happened in Clapham because the residents made more fuss about it.


----------



## edcraw (Apr 14, 2022)

editor said:


> I've certainly noticed that the bars and clubs are way busier in Brixton post-lockdown, but given the amount of new licensed premises/cocktail bars that keep appearing it's no surprise that it's beginning to look like Coldharbour Del Sol.


Had the misfortune of going to Lost in Brixton the other week. Absolutely hell on earth!! I guess I shouldn’t have been surprised - I have a habit of being overly optimistic about these things though.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Apr 14, 2022)

Big power cut! Can't remember seeing it's like before? All the streets pitch black.


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 14, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Nearly ten years ago now
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.whatdotheyknow.com/request/309078/response/757983/attach/2/Lambeth%20After%20Dark%20Report.pdf.pdf%20name%20Lambeth%20After%20Dark%20Report.pdf.pdf?cookie_passthrough=1



I notice on page 167 it praises Lambeth for not cutting Town Centre Management. That it's really important.

I remember it. Whilst not being perfect it was a way the local residents , business and the market could meet to discuss Central Brixton issues with a Town Centre Manager. 

This was cut. And has never been brought back.

The doc supports idea of BIDs. Including one for Brixton but did not see these as replacement for a Town Centre Manager.

Since the report Brixton Bid has been set up. The Council think that Brixton Bid takes place of the Town Centre Management. Which it does not. 

Council get these reports then ignore them.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 15, 2022)

Cyber attack by Putin.


----------



## ash (Apr 15, 2022)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Big power cut! Can't remember seeing it's like before? All the streets pitch black.


Me too and I couldn’t find my ‘Brexit’ wind up Lantern.  Found it eventually


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2022)

Brixton is full of crazy drunk people tonight. Eek!


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2022)

For those who fancy a knees up to Her Maj









						Apply to hold your own summer 2022 Jubilee street party in Lambeth
					

If whooping it up to celebrate the Her Maj’s Platinum Jubilee weekend is your kind of thing, Lambeth has offered information on how residents can apply to hold a street party, knees-ups or ge…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2022)

Who fancies a 'quirky' one bed office conversion in Valencia Place for £1,473 a month plus five weeks rent in advance and a set up fee up to £165?





			https://www.inyourarea.co.uk/properties/rental/Valentia-Place/61228679


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 16, 2022)

editor said:


> Who fancies a 'quirky' one bed office conversion in Valencia Place for £1,473 a month plus five weeks rent in advance and a set up fee up to £165?
> 
> View attachment 318803
> 
> ...


That'd be like living in a container.


----------



## editor (Apr 16, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> That'd be like living in a container.


It looks horrible. That corrugated steel ceiling looks shit as well too.


----------



## xsunnysuex (Apr 16, 2022)

editor said:


> It looks horrible. That corrugated steel ceiling looks shit as well too.


I bet they'll have no problems finding idiots to rent it.


----------



## Ryan2468 (Apr 17, 2022)

Looks like something off Squid Game.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 17, 2022)

editor said:


> It looks horrible. That corrugated steel ceiling looks shit as well too.


aesthetics aside I’m concerned by the height of the ceiling, going by the coffee table and dinette/bar stools it must come in around 6’, I lived on boats with more headroom, i cant bring myself to call potential renters ‘idiots’ though, isnt that just victim shaming ?


----------



## Gramsci (Apr 17, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> aesthetics aside I’m concerned by the height of the ceiling, going by the coffee table and dinette/bar stools it must come in around 6’, I lived on boats with more headroom, i cant bring myself to call potential renters ‘idiots’ though, isnt that just victim shaming ?



I walk by those flats. The photo is deceptive. They were originally built as workspaces under the development of flats. Change of use and they became flats. The height is imo more generous than a lot of purpose built flats. I don't mind the aesthetics. Only problem with the flats is they are on the dark side of the development so get no sun. Also being on ground floor their is a lack of privacy. Which the owner could have dealt with using screens but didn't bother. Apart from that as flats they look ok. One side is all window.

My issue is the cost. Its out of reach of most people. These flats are really for one or two people.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 17, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> I walk by those flats. The photo is deceptive. They were originally built as workspaces under the development of flats. Change of use and they became flats. The height is imo more generous than a lot of purpose built flats. I don't mind the aesthetics. Only problem with the flats is they are on the dark side of the development so get no sun. Also being on ground floor their is a lack of privacy. Which the owner could have dealt with using screens but didn't bother. Apart from that as flats they look ok. One side is all window.
> 
> My issue is the cost. Its out of reach of most people. These flats are really for one or two people.



thank you, tbh the perspective on that pic is very odd and reminds me of a mild salvia experience....


----------



## teuchter (Apr 18, 2022)

The ceiling height looks pretty mean to me too. You can estimate it from the kitchen worktop height. It doesn't look like much more than about 2.2m, and that's going to feel like a low ceiling especially in a largeish space like that.

Makes me wonder if they were originally designed to be double height office spaces with a partial mezzanine floor.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 22, 2022)

Re Lambeth "Recycling" & toxic dump at Vale Street - did people know that Lambeth introduced an appointment system during Covid - which remains in place. Apparently you now MUST have an appointment slot which can only be obtained if you have a Lambeth address and an email and printer or phone to produce your proof. 

Good job I looked at Lambeth's website to check the exact location of said Vale Street facility - encouraged by Google Maps saying Vale Street is closed from noon - 1.05 pm.

I did ring 926 9000 for guidance on what could be brought to Vale Street, what could be put in the regular bins nowadays und so weiter. The person answering was impeccably polite but didn't seem to have much of a clue.

That's Southampton for you! 

Its no good Lambeth street care starting off their telephone enquiry line to Environmental Services with "Do you want to report fly tipping?".  If I wasn't full of Anglo-Catholic guilt I would take that as a suggestion!


----------



## nick (Apr 22, 2022)

At risk of the world's dullest thread derail:
This tells you what they take and various rule sets - as you intimate, a cynic may conclude that dumping it in the street is a whole lot less hassle








						Reuse and recycling centres
					

Reuse and recycling centres allow Lambeth residents to dispose of a wide range of reusable and recyclable items for free.




					beta.lambeth.gov.uk
				




FYI - 9 times out of 10 they don't ask to see your bills, and they have always seemed quite relaxed if you miss your slot etc

Wandsworth smugglers way takes a much wider range of stuff (assuming you have a suitable ULEZ compliant transport option)

For Wandsworth an ANPR computer thing tells you to pull over if you have missed your booking, or didn't register the number plate etc, but a polite chat with the staff normally means they let you in. "it's a borrowed car", "I've lost my booking details " or similar


----------



## TopCat (Apr 22, 2022)

I find a fiver to the dust sorts it.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 22, 2022)

dog found tied up outside Tate Library...if you recognise contact Lambeth dog warden..... 02079268860

 thank you


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 22, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> dog found tied up outside Tate Library...if you recognise contact Lambeth dog warden..... 02079268860
> 
> thank you
> 
> View attachment 319592


Oh dear. I saw her, but didn't see anyone with her. I don't think I've seen her in the square before. She looks well looked after. Perhaps her owner is in a bad way.


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 22, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Oh dear. I saw her, but didn't see anyone with her. I don't think I've seen her in the square before. She looks well looked after. Perhaps her owner is in a bad way.


Yeah that’s the vibe I got, owner not able to cope so left dog tied up so at least it’s gonna be found in good nick rather than under a bus or starving..


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 22, 2022)

A bit odd that she's chipped but not registered. Don't vets do the registration when they put the chip in?


----------



## cuppa tee (Apr 22, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> A bit odd that she's chipped but not registered. Don't vets do the registration when they put the chip in?



...dunno, I know that chips can stop working or the details can be out of date....I will try and find out.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 23, 2022)

nick said:


> At risk of the world's dullest thread derail:
> This tells you what they take and various rule sets - as you intimate, a cynic may conclude that dumping it in the street is a whole lot less hassle
> 
> 
> ...


what are non car drivers supposed to do?


----------



## nick (Apr 23, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> what are non car drivers supposed to do?


good point. well made


----------



## friendofdorothy (Apr 23, 2022)

I still have a bag of light bulbs and a ton of old paint cans that I don't know what to do with as you are not allowed to put them in the bin.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 23, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> what are non car drivers supposed to do?


You put "On foot" where it asks for your licence number.
I've got a Monday morning appointment. Will report back if there is as problem.


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 23, 2022)

CH1 said:


> You put "On foot" where it asks for your licence number.
> I've got a Monday morning appointment. Will report back if there is as problem.


friendofdorothy 
I've taken stuff on foot to the Vale Street recycling place and it's never been a problem. There's also 322 bus that goes close by.


----------



## BusLanes (Apr 23, 2022)

We've walked in too, no problems


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 23, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> bag of light bulbs....plus paint


Light bulb recycling confuses me, so I've done some homework.

*The short answer is, put them all in the energy-saving light bulb recycling bin inside Tesco on Acre Lane.* It's near the door. (It also takes batteries, water filters and printer cartridges.) Some of your bulbs might not be the recycleable kind, but you can let the recycling plant deal with that. No doubt they are geared up to sort the bulbs.

The long answer may help you identify the non-recycleable bulbs, but it's very long and boring.

All energy-saving bulbs are recycleable. They generally run quite cool, not too hot to touch when they are switched on. The glass part is usually attached to a white plastic part with masses of numbers and text printed on it. The glass is always frosted/opaque. There are 3 kinds, fluorescent, HID and LED:







It's particularly important to recycle the fluorescent and HID ones, because they have mercury in them. If they go in a landfill or incinerator the mercury gets into the environment: https://www.des.nh.gov/sites/g/files/ehbemt341/files/documents/2020-01/ard-28.pdf Recycling and Disposal of Old Light Bulbs.

The old-style high energy light bulbs are not recycleable at all. They should go in your non-recycling bin, not with your recycleable glass. There are 2 kinds, incandescent and halogen. They are generally much too hot to touch when they're on, and the glass part is usually attached to a shiny metal part with very few numbers printed on it, or none at all. The glass is sometimes clear, revealing a thin wire which heats up and glows when the bulb is switched on.

All non-recycleable bulbs end up in the incinerator or landfill. So feel free to repurpose or upcycle them. You could dispose of your old paint at the same time. HACK: How to Turn A Light Bulb Into A Paint Bomb – Tutorial | Brandalism  A handy accessory for a cyclist who may wish to prevent a punishment pass.

Recycling sites say that there are lots of light bulb recycling bins in shops, including Argos, big Tescos, Currys, Robert Dyas, Homebase, charity shops, and more. But this info may not be current. For example, the Brixton Argos hasn't had a light bulb recycling bin since the pandemic started. I've not tried the Currys on Effra Road. Here are some unreliable searchable maps  Local recycling - London Recycles Light bulb recycling near me


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 23, 2022)

Another opportunity for _former_ *Brixton* schoolboy, Steve Bunce to reprise the backstory of _current_ *Brixton* heavyweight boxer (and world title contender), Dillian Whyte:

The bloody fairytale behind Dillian Whyte’s long journey to Tyson Fury


----------



## teuchter (Apr 23, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Light bulb recycling confuses me, so I've done some homework.
> 
> *The short answer is, put them all in the energy-saving light bulb recycling bin inside Tesco on Acre Lane.* It's near the door. (It also takes batteries, water filters and printer cartridges.) Some of your bulbs might not be the recycleable kind, but you can let the recycling plant deal with that. No doubt they are geared up to sort the bulbs.
> 
> ...


Currys take pretty much anything electrical - just put it in the big box near the door.


----------



## northeast (Apr 24, 2022)

Looks like something unfortunate has happened outside the town hall. Acre lane is tapped off and is road closed. Not sure what happened but hopefully everyone is ok.


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 24, 2022)

Collision. Probably fatal, what with traffic officers working on it all day

Road now open


----------



## BoxRoom (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## David Clapson (Apr 25, 2022)

Very unusual for a biker to kill someone. Usually it's the biker who dies. Which would have been fairer in this case.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 26, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> _Anyone_ with information regarding the stabbing of a 16-year old child in St Matthew's Road at around 7.30 p.m. yesterday evening (Monday 4 April 2022), resulting in life-threatening injuries, is asked to call 101 quoting CAD 6036/04Apr. To remain anonymous contact Crimestoppers on 0800 555 111.



16 year-old *Rommel McKoy*, who was stabbed on Monday 4 April 2022, _died_ from his injuries on Wednesday 20 April 2022.

A 16-year-old boy was arrested on Friday 15 April 2022; a 17-year-old boy was arrested on Wednesday 20 April 2022.  Both have been bailed until mid-May 2022.

_Anyone_ with information is asked to call 101 quoting CAD 6036/04Apr. To remain anonymous contact Crimestoppers on 0800 555 111.

_Any young people_ who has information about violence or knife crime can visit www.fearless.org/ - which is available 24 hours a day, 7 days a week ,  365 days a year - where they can pass on information anonymously - their IP address will not be traced.


----------



## editor (Apr 26, 2022)

Gentrification beano for the well off. Yours for £329. Plus VAT.



			https://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2022/04/chancers-charge-329-for-one-day-event-to-hear-about-the-community-regeneration-of-brixton/\


----------



## Jimbeau (Apr 26, 2022)

editor said:


> Gentrification beano for the well off. Yours for £329. Plus VAT.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.brixtonbuzz.com/2022/04/chancers-charge-329-for-one-day-event-to-hear-about-the-community-regeneration-of-brixton/\


NLA is an advocacy organisation that works to better the quality of the built environment in London. They do a lot of good. Characterising them as a bunch of chancers is deeply unfair.

Like lots of non-profits working to improve a professional sector, they rely on funding from clients and practitioners in that industry. It's a bit of a Faustian pact, but they need to get funded somehow. I would expect a members' event such as this to be priced at a level that the industry attendees to which it is targeted find reasonable, and at the very least to recover its costs. It's not a community event, or even a public one, for that matter. It's a professional conference on a Monday afternoon.


----------



## sparkybird (Apr 26, 2022)

New Job Alert! 😍
Tulse Hill Estate Tenants and Residents Association are looking for a Project and Fundraising Manager. £29k/year, 4 days a week. Feel free to share. 








						We’re hiring! Project and Fundraising Manager
					

We're hiring a Project and Fundraising Manager on Tulse Hill Estate




					thetra.co.uk


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 26, 2022)

Rushy said:


> And a16 year old in St Matthews Road last night. A neighbour told me it was fatal but that's not mentioned in the article. It was still cordoned off at 3.30 this afternoon.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The boy died on the 20th. 16-year-old boy dies two weeks after stabbing in Brixton


----------



## CH1 (Apr 26, 2022)

Jimbeau said:


> NLA is an advocacy organisation that works to better the quality of the built environment in London. They do a lot of good. Characterising them as a bunch of chancers is deeply unfair.
> 
> Like lots of non-profits working to improve a professional sector, they rely on funding from clients and practitioners in that industry. It's a bit of a Faustian pact, but they need to get funded somehow. I would expect a members' event such as this to be priced at a level that the industry attendees to which it is targeted find reasonable, and at the very least to recover its costs. It's not a community event, or even a public one, for that matter. It's a professional conference on a Monday afternoon.


I imagine NLA frames its recommendations in line with modern developer requirements - ie within neighbourhoods built in London and Manchester vernacular - all square - no features.  Personally I'm all with John Ruskin. I think we deserve a beautiful environment, not just a cheap functional one.


----------



## Leighsw2 (Apr 26, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Very unusual for a biker to kill someone. Usually it's the biker who dies. Which would have been fairer in this case.


Some years ago I came across a pedestrian who had been struck by a motor-cycle while crossing Coldharbour Lane. An horrendous sight. I didn't see the accident, but some of the onlookers claimed the cyclist was performing wheelies. The bike was in pieces and so was he. Sadly, the pedestrian was killed instantly.


----------



## madolesance (Apr 26, 2022)

Leighsw2 said:


> Some years ago I came across a pedestrian who had been struck by a motor-cycle while crossing Coldharbour Lane. An horrendous sight. I didn't see the accident, but some of the onlookers claimed the cyclist was performing wheelies. The bike was in pieces and so was he. Sadly, the pedestrian was killed instantly.


Can you confirm was it 'cyclist' or a 'motorcyclist'?


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 26, 2022)

Every year there are flowers tied to a lamp post in Electric Lane outside Market House. Someone here told me they are in memory of a pedestrian killed by a motorcyclist.


----------



## editor (Apr 27, 2022)

madolesance said:


> Can you confirm was it 'cyclist' or a 'motorcyclist'?


It was a guy on a motorbike.


----------



## Jimbeau (Apr 27, 2022)

CH1 said:


> I imagine NLA frames its recommendations in line with modern developer requirements - ie within neighbourhoods built in London and Manchester vernacular - all square - no features.


No. They don’t. I really do recommend people look them up.


----------



## CH1 (Apr 27, 2022)

Jimbeau said:


> No. They don’t. I really do recommend people look them up.


NLA chair seems to be a Knight Frank person, although they do have Barbara Weiss on the board.
They charge £20 per month for membership which gives access to reports.
(£5 per month for students, £10 per month for overseas membership)
There is a free membership for research purposes - one download only

So if I join can I choose to download the London Tall Buildings survey 2022  OR the talk introducing it?
A  judgement of Solomon there.

Edit - there was a "moth" in there


----------



## CH1 (Apr 27, 2022)

Here's Barbara - who doesn't want a Holocaust Memorial built next to Parliament


----------



## Jimbeau (Apr 27, 2022)

CH1 said:


> NLA chair seems to be a Knight Frank person, although they do have Barbara Weiss on the board.
> They charge £20 per month for membership which gives access to reports.
> (£5 per month for students, £10 per month for overseas membership)
> There is a free membership for research purposes - one download only
> ...


I'd just call them and ask, they're a pretty friendly organisation in my brief experience. Colleague of mine worked on their staff for a while - he's at the radical/activist end of the sector. They used to work a lot in partnership with the Building Centre on Store Street - who are a charitable trust rather than a trade membership body - but who have a similar overall mission. 

It's usual practice for organisations of this type to offer bursaries, student memberships, and various levels of corporate membership that depend on turnover. And it's normal to have boards that represent the breadth of perspectives in the industry and the different member constituencies they seek to cultivate.


----------



## GarveyLives (Apr 30, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> Does anyone know what became of the 47 year-old man and 17 year-old male who were arrested on suspicion of murder on the evening of Wednesday 26 January 2022 and then bailed pending further enquiries to a date in late February 2022?



47 year-old *Amidu Koroma* has now been charged with arson with intent to endanger life and murder.

*Amidu Koroma* is accused of murdering _his wife_ *Mariam Kamara*, 46, at a property in Railton Road on 24 January 2022.




*A post-mortem examination found she had allegedly been stabbed eight times, with two fatal wounds to the neck and face.*

*The absence of smoke in her lungs suggested she died before the fire started, it is claimed.*


----------



## David Clapson (Apr 30, 2022)

The Jan 24 fire on Railton Road was allegedly a husband's attempt to cover up his murder of his wife. 








						Brixton house fire: Man accused of wife's murder and arson attack
					

Amidu Koroma is accused of stabbing Mariam Kamara to death then setting their home on fire.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				



*A man has been charged with stabbing his wife to death and setting their home on fire, a court has heard.*


> Amidu Koroma, 47, is accused of murdering Mariam Kamara, 46, at a property in Railton Road, Brixton, south London, on 24 January.
> Firefighters found Ms Kamara's remains after putting out a blaze centred in the bedroom.
> Mr Koroma did not attend the hearing at the Old Bailey but was represented by his lawyers.
> A post-mortem examination found Ms Kamara had allegedly been stabbed eight times, with two fatal wounds to her neck and face.
> ...


----------



## David Clapson (May 2, 2022)

Big piece in the Guardian about how police remove places to gather in the public realm. ISTR we all became aware of this when Windrush Square was redesigned? Removing benches, blocking cycle paths: why are police interfering in the UK’s public spaces? | Phineas Harper


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 2, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Big piece in the Guardian about how police remove places to gather in the public realm. ISTR we all became aware of this when Windrush Square was redesigned? Removing benches, blocking cycle paths: why are police interfering in the UK’s public spaces? | Phineas Harper


I recall the fixed seating was installed with social order in mind, think the seats were positioned to allow people to rest and talk while discouraging crowds of public drinkers? - but don't know if this was because of police involvement.  Lighting / sight lines / public use was taken into account with the original design of windrush sq.

It really annoyed me when all safety design principles were thrown out of the window when they installed concrete blocks followed by allowing the bus-stop to be closed and piles of builders stuff & fencing to be left all over the place before they installed all those ugly bollards.


----------



## CH1 (May 2, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> I recall the fixed seating was installed with social order in mind, think the seats were positioned to allow people to rest and talk while discouraging crowds of public drinkers? - but don't know if this was because of police involvement.  Lighting / sight lines / public use was taken into account with the original design of windrush sq.
> 
> It really annoyed me when all safety design principles were thrown out of the window when they installed concrete blocks followed by allowing the bus-stop to be closed and piles of builders stuff & fencing to be left all over the place before they installed all those ugly bollards.


And the police refuse to allow the cottage to reopen because of the risk of "prostitution and drugs".
Doesn't matter about public urination.


----------



## CH1 (May 2, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> I recall the fixed seating was installed with social order in mind, think the seats were positioned to allow people to rest and talk while discouraging crowds of public drinkers? - but don't know if this was because of police involvement.  Lighting / sight lines / public use was taken into account with the original design of windrush sq.
> 
> It really annoyed me when all safety design principles were thrown out of the window when they installed concrete blocks followed by allowing the bus-stop to be closed and piles of builders stuff & fencing to be left all over the place before they installed all those ugly bollards.


(2) when the original "design" for Windrush Sq was mooted Nicholas Long of the Victorian Society tried to get the heirs of Lady Tate to object (she having paid for the original Tate Memorial Garden). Unfortunately they declined. I wonder if they might have done an objection had they know what the council would end up doing?


----------



## Gramsci (May 3, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Big piece in the Guardian about how police remove places to gather in the public realm. ISTR we all became aware of this when Windrush Square was redesigned? Removing benches, blocking cycle paths: why are police interfering in the UK’s public spaces? | Phineas Harper



Yes I read that and thought it was old news. But still good an article has been made of this issue. By a "professional" so it can't just be dismissed. 

It affects every planning application.

I agree with the article that given the Mets issues with community policing they aren't perhaps the go to organisation for planning advice.


----------



## happyshopper (May 4, 2022)

So Crossrail is going to open on 24 May. I've been lucky enough to have already had a ride and it's stunning. It will have a big effect on public transport across London.

Except for those of us who live in Brixton, due to the lack of any direct link to the Victoria Line. I expect to use it to get to Heathrow, but otherwise, it's difficult to think of many journeys when it will be of much use. And even getting to Heathrow will require at least a double change and long walks.


----------



## teuchter (May 4, 2022)

happyshopper said:


> So Crossrail is going to open on 24 May. I've been lucky enough to have already had a ride and it's stunning. It will have a big effect on public transport across London.
> 
> Except for those of us who live in Brixton, due to the lack of any direct link to the Victoria Line. I expect to use it to get to Heathrow, but otherwise, it's difficult to think of many journeys when it will be of much use. And even getting to Heathrow will require at least a double change and long walks.


However - pretty handy for anyone in Loughborough Junction or Herne Hill or Tulse Hill, or those edges of Brixton, as it'll have a direct interchange with Thameslink at Farringdon.


----------



## BusLanes (May 4, 2022)

happyshopper said:


> So Crossrail is going to open on 24 May. I've been lucky enough to have already had a ride and it's stunning. It will have a big effect on public transport across London.
> 
> Except for those of us who live in Brixton, due to the lack of any direct link to the Victoria Line. I expect to use it to get to Heathrow, but otherwise, it's difficult to think of many journeys when it will be of much use. And even getting to Heathrow will require at least a double change and long walks.



Well Thameslink to Farringdon  helps a bit for Herne or Tulse Hills too


----------



## Jimbeau (May 4, 2022)

teuchter said:


> However - pretty handy for anyone in Loughborough Junction or Herne Hill or Tulse Hill, or those edges of Brixton, as it'll have a direct interchange with Thameslink at Farringdon.


Here's what the marvellous TravelTime website says is a 20-minute walk from each of those 3 stations. It also tells me I live 20 mins from Brixton tube, which I normally allow 15 mins for, so I think it's a fairly leisurely pace.


----------



## teuchter (May 4, 2022)

Looks like it might not take into account things like Brockwell Park being closed at night - which would affect how long it takes to walk from certain points along Tulse Hill (the road) to Herne Hill station.

Same for people who live on the opposite side of Ruskin Park from Loughborough Junction station.


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (May 4, 2022)

happyshopper said:


> So Crossrail is going to open on 24 May. I've been lucky enough to have already had a ride and it's stunning. It will have a big effect on public transport across London.
> 
> Except for those of us who live in Brixton, due to the lack of any direct link to the Victoria Line. I expect to use it to get to Heathrow, but otherwise, it's difficult to think of many journeys when it will be of much use. And even getting to Heathrow will require at least a double change and long walks.


Shouldnt the overground from LJ provide a direct link via farringdon?


----------



## David Clapson (May 4, 2022)

Prince Charles was on Railton Rd this morning, visiting the adventure playground, which is now run by BigKid Foundation Youth Charity | BIGKID Foundation | England   I can't find an article about it except for this Mail one, sorry Prince Charles fist bumps food truck owner in Brixton It seems there's new money for the playground. Maybe it will get some use. Never seen any kids playing there. Maybe I go past at the wrong time.


----------



## T & P (May 4, 2022)

teuchter said:


> However - pretty handy for anyone in Loughborough Junction or Herne Hill or Tulse Hill, or those edges of Brixton, as it'll have a direct interchange with Thameslink at Farringdon.


Even though the journey would initially be heading in the wrong direction to Heathrow, I wonder if door-to-door it’ll be quicker for Brixton, LJ, HH and TH residents to get to the airport by the route you suggest than by the pre-existing Tube option via Victoria line to Green Park + Piccadilly line.

Given that on a bad traffic day it can get a good 20 minutes to just to get to Brixton, it’s probably quite faster to use Crossrail from Farringdon.


----------



## teuchter (May 5, 2022)

Another option for Brixton people will be Vic line to Stockwell then Northern line to Tottenham Court Road. Unfortunately that now means a change at Kennington. But both of those tube changes are quite quick/easy ones.


----------



## happyshopper (May 5, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Another option for Brixton people will be Vic line to Stockwell then Northern line to Tottenham Court Road. Unfortunately that now means a change at Kennington. But both of those tube changes are quite quick/easy ones.


Yes, I thought about that. But we don't know yet how long, in practice, the walk will be at TCR. 
Another possibility, when Bond Street finally opens, is Victoria Line to Oxford Circus, exit the station and enter the Crossrail entrance in Hanover Square.


----------



## northeast (May 5, 2022)

Why is the lambeth website so crap, tried to check on which days the bins are supposed to be collected and it just ends up being linked a google maps street view of where you live. Really helpful Lambeth Waste Services


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (May 5, 2022)

northeast said:


> Why is the lambeth website so crap, tried to check on which days the bins are supposed to be collected and it just ends up being linked a google maps street view of where you live. Really helpful Lambeth Waste Services


It works for me (on chrome)... there is a street view (to the wong house LOL) and then under that the days for green, waste, brown, and garden collection.


----------



## surreybrowncap (May 5, 2022)

northeast said:


> Why is the lambeth website so crap, tried to check on which days the bins are supposed to be collected and it just ends up being linked a google maps street view of where you live. Really helpful Lambeth Waste Services


Try here...








						Check your bin collection day
					

Find out which day we collect your waste.




					beta.lambeth.gov.uk


----------



## editor (May 5, 2022)

RIP Tony Dread


----------



## DaphneM (May 5, 2022)

northeast said:


> Why is the lambeth website so crap, tried to check on which days the bins are supposed to be collected and it just ends up being linked a google maps street view of where you live. Really helpful Lambeth Waste Services


Works for me on iphone


----------



## northeast (May 5, 2022)

DaphneM said:


> Works for me on iphone


 Thanks it must be me


----------



## northeast (May 5, 2022)

Anyone else see the fly past easier today, a jumbo yet and 2 fighter planes. it was apparently for the Japanese PM at downing Street, total waste of money and pollution. 

Grabbed these very grainy images, thought it was something much more sinister at first.


----------



## Rushy (May 5, 2022)

Always looks impressive to shower the citizens of London with toxic exhaust in order to impress a dignitary.


----------



## dbs1fan (May 5, 2022)

editor said:


> RIP Tony Dread
> 
> View attachment 321278I


R.I.P. Tony. Will miss having a chat with him in Windrush Square


----------



## David Clapson (May 6, 2022)

BoxRoom said:


>



The pedestrian who was killed has been named: Harry Bent, 87, from Croydon. Croydon pedestrian, 87, who died after Brixton crash named and pictured


----------



## edcraw (May 7, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> The pedestrian who was killed has been named: Harry Bent, 87, from Croydon. Croydon pedestrian, 87, who died after Brixton crash named and pictured


Obviously don’t know what happened but the pedestrian crossing there and the others across the whole junction are horrible for pedestrians. Always seems like everyone needs to rush across and traffic goes far too fast. Not sure how it could be redesigned but hope someone looks at it.


----------



## Winot (May 7, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Another option for Brixton people will be Vic line to Stockwell then Northern line to Tottenham Court Road. Unfortunately that now means a change at Kennington. But both of those tube changes are quite quick/easy ones.





happyshopper said:


> Yes, I thought about that. But we don't know yet how long, in practice, the walk will be at TCR.
> Another possibility, when Bond Street finally opens, is Victoria Line to Oxford Circus, exit the station and enter the Crossrail entrance in Hanover Square.


With all that changing you may as well just do Brixton/Oxford Circus/Paddington. The Victoria-Bakerloo change at OC is about as quick as it gets.


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 7, 2022)

This is worrying.   I hope they are found safe.  Missing from Cowley Rd sw9 🙁 



https://www.itv.com/news/london/2022-05-07/family-desperately-worried-for-twins-missing-after-playing-in-garden


----------



## sparkybird (May 8, 2022)

They've been found, thank goodness


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 8, 2022)

sparkybird said:


> They've been found, thank goodness


Thank god for that.


----------



## lurkio (May 8, 2022)

Came here to check for an update-thank you putting my mind at rest


----------



## GarveyLives (May 9, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> This is worrying.   I hope they are found safe.  Missing from Cowley Rd sw9 🙁
> 
> View attachment 321680
> 
> https://www.itv.com/news/london/2022-05-07/family-desperately-worried-for-twins-missing-after-playing-in-garden




Police say six-year-old twins reported missing from Lambeth have been found







*Found !!!*​


----------



## sparkybird (May 9, 2022)

Lambeth now collecting batteries and small electricals for recycling if you have a wheelie bin. Unfortunately not if you have communal bins. ☹️
But it's a start!








						Small electricals and battery waste
					

Check which electrical items we collect, when we collect them and how they are recycled and repurposed.




					beta.lambeth.gov.uk


----------



## GarveyLives (May 9, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> Police say six-year-old twins reported missing from Lambeth have been found
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Evelyn Awuah*, 42, of no fixed address, was charged on Sunday 8 May 2022, with abducting two children in Brixton following an incident relating to the disappearance of the youngsters.

*Evelyn Awuah* is known to the children, who were reported missing on the evening of Saturday 7 May 2022 and found safe and well later the same evening.

*Evelyn Awuah* appeared at Croydon Magistrates’ Court earlier today, where she was remanded in custody to appear at Croydon Crown Court on Monday 6 June 2022.


----------



## CH1 (May 10, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> *Evelyn Awuah*, 42, of no fixed address, was charged on Sunday 8 May 2022, with abducting two children in Brixton following an incident relating to the disappearance of the youngsters.
> 
> *Evelyn Awuah* is known to the children, who were reported missing on the evening of Saturday 7 May 2022 and found safe and well later the same evening.
> 
> *Evelyn Awuah* appeared at Croydon Magistrates’ Court earlier today, where she was remanded in custody to appear at Croydon Crown Court on Monday 6 June 2022.


She seems to be on Instagram if you want to probe further Evelyn Awuah's (@evelynawuah) profile on Instagram • 0 posts
The account is set to "private". Not being on Instagram I don't know what that means.


----------



## pbsmooth (May 10, 2022)

it means you can't probe further.
presumably a domestic.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 10, 2022)

CH1 said:


> She seems to be on Instagram if you want to probe further Evelyn Awuah's (@evelynawuah) profile on Instagram • 0 posts
> The account is set to "private". Not being on Instagram I don't know what that means.



... not necessarily even the same person  !


----------



## DietCokeGirl (May 10, 2022)

CH1 said:


> She seems to be on Instagram if you want to probe further Evelyn Awuah's (@evelynawuah) profile on Instagram • 0 posts
> The account is set to "private". Not being on Instagram I don't know what that means.


Or you could just leave people alone.


----------



## ChrisSouth (May 11, 2022)

CH1 said:


> She seems to be on Instagram if you want to probe further Evelyn Awuah's (@evelynawuah) profile on Instagram • 0 posts
> The account is set to "private". Not being on Instagram I don't know what that means.


If you're not on Instagram, why would you go to Instagram to see what someone's profile is on Instagram? Bit stalkerish when you don't k now the details of this case.


----------



## CH1 (May 11, 2022)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Or you could just leave people alone.





ChrisSouth said:


> If you're not on Instagram, why would you go to Instagram to see what someone's profile is on Instagram? Bit stalkerish when you don't k now the details of this case.


I just Googled the name in case of other news items.
I suppose it is stalkeriish - like the time I got the latest news on former Lambeth Social Services boss Edgar Zephyrine


Sorry.


----------



## CH1 (May 11, 2022)

CH1 said:


> I just Googled the name in case of other news items.
> I suppose it is stalkeriish - like the time I got the latest news on former Lambeth Social Services boss Edgar Zepherine
> 
> 
> Sorry.



For context look at this Police probe contract, grant awards at National Self Help - Trinidad and Tobago Newsday

I could give an example of similar dishing out of Brixton Challenge money for "feasibility studies" whilst Edgar was working here (and a Harringay Councillor). Nobody was interested then - and they are not interested now, are they ChrisSouth ?

Edited to correct the name of the cage rattler


----------



## GarveyLives (May 11, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> 16 year-old *Rommel McKoy*, who was stabbed on Monday 4 April 2022, _died_ from his injuries on Wednesday 20 April 2022.
> 
> A 16-year-old boy was arrested on Friday 15 April 2022; a 17-year-old boy was arrested on Wednesday 20 April 2022.  Both have been bailed until mid-May 2022.
> 
> ...



*Rommel McKoy's* mother, Karen, told the Evening Standard that she had accompanied him to an interview at Merton College for a science and engineering course _earlier on the day that he was stabbed to death_.

She said: _“He was so happy, he was going to study his dream course of science and engineering.

“*He had his whole life ahead of him*. We got home and he said ‘I’m just going go to check my friends’ and that’s the last I saw of him.

“I’m devastated - *he wanted to be an engineer or scientist*. He was so kind and thoughtful and intelligent. His friends loved him. He was calm but so ambitious. *He wanted to do so well in his career that he could buy me a house by the time he was 25*.

“I don’t know how I can get over this. I can’t believe he has gone, we are devastated. *His 11 year old sister and older brother are finding it hard to cope*. He was never in any trouble, he was a good boy.”_





*Rommel McKoy was a pupil at City Heights Academy in Tulse Hill.*
*
A 17-year-old boy has now been charged with his murder and appear in custody at Bromley Magistrates’ Court later today.
*
*Anyone with information is asked to call 101 quoting CAD 6036/04Apr. To remain anonymous contact Crimestoppers on 0800 555 111.*


----------



## CH1 (May 11, 2022)

ChrisSouth DietCokeGirl
On reflection I should not have posted the instagram account

For all I know the person might have thought they were doing the right thing at the time and totally innocent of any malfeasance.

I've had issues myself over my Twitter account where intrusion turned nasty
1. someone attached to the management committee where I worked (this is 2008/9) started following me - presumably hoping to gather evidence of inappropriate posts
2. a former Labour leader of Lambeth was highly interactive and mainly positive - but fell out with me big-time on church corruption. In that case he blocked me - which was probably a good thing as I didn't have to put up with his other tirades which took the form of  "I voted remain, but now we've got to get on with it etc etc"

So yes - probing people's social media can be harassment. On the other hand being on social media does put one a risk of uninvited attention.

Finally - I think my worst problem with social media was Facebook - but I can't prove it. Someone skimmed my id, address, date of birth to open a BT mobile account, including landline account at Cooks Road SE17.
BT must had had to write off about £1,300 in charges and ended up with an iphone to resell.
I lost my credit rating - from £2,500 to £200 in one fell swoop no arguments accepted.

So I recommend never putting your birthday on Facebook or anywhere else. And not your address.


----------



## David Clapson (May 11, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> The boy died on the 20th. 16-year-old boy dies two weeks after stabbing in Brixton


A 17 year old boy has been charged with the murder of the 16 year old boy. 17-year-old charged with murder of teenager in Brixton


----------



## xsunnysuex (May 12, 2022)

Has anyone received their £150 council tax  energy rebate yet from Lambeth council?


----------



## Not a Vet (May 12, 2022)

Has there been a bad smash in Brixton? I’m hearing that someone has been shot outside the town hall but don’t know if this is true


----------



## edcraw (May 12, 2022)

A shooting apparently https://insideeko.com/person-dead-shooting-near-lambeth-town-hall-in-brixton-today/


----------



## editor (May 12, 2022)

edcraw said:


> A shooting apparently https://insideeko.com/person-dead-shooting-near-lambeth-town-hall-in-brixton-today/


Fuck's sake



> Over a dozen law enforcement agencies are responding to a shooting in Brixton Hill today.
> 
> The incident happened right next to the Brixton Town Hall (Lambeth Town Hall). An unidentified person was shot multiple times by a male among a group of unidentified individual seen fleeing a crash scene.
> 
> ...





> A teenager has been rushed to hospital after getting shot in South London.Police were called to Brixton Hill, Lambeth, following reports of a firearm discharge on Thursday (May 12) at 7.15pm.
> 
> Officers at the scene found a person in their late teens with a gunshot wound. He has been rushed to hospital, but no further information about his condition has been released.
> 
> ...




Bit of a strange comment:



> "The reactions that people had on the bus were pretty interesting though, all the white middle-class people (including myself) were ducked down some crying and shaking".











						Teen shot, witnesses 'crying' as 'man with shotgun' ran from scene in Brixton
					

Witnesses told MyLondon they heard six gunshots and saw a 'guy with a rifle' run past a bus




					www.mylondon.news


----------



## nagapie (May 12, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


> Has anyone received their £150 council tax  energy rebate yet from Lambeth council?


How do you qualify for this?


----------



## colacubes (May 12, 2022)

nagapie said:


> How do you qualify for this?


Anyone in an A-D council tax property. If you pay by direct debit you’ll automatically get it, if not you have to apply.

xsunnysuex not personally but it depends when your direct debit comes out apparently. Some people got it end of April if they pay on 1st or 5th of month normally, people who pay 15th or later (which I do) should get it this month.


----------



## nagapie (May 12, 2022)

colacubes said:


> Anyone in an A-D council tax property. If you pay by direct debit you’ll automatically get it, if not you have to apply.
> 
> xsunnysuex not personally but it depends when your direct debit comes out apparently. Some people got it end of April if they pay on 1st or 5th of month normally, people who pay 15th or later (which I do) should get it this month.


That's a lot of households, where is the money coming from?


----------



## colacubes (May 12, 2022)

nagapie said:


> That's a lot of households, where is the money coming from?


Central govt. It’s across the whole country as the government’s hilarious attempt to stem the cost of living crisis.


----------



## nagapie (May 12, 2022)

colacubes said:


> Central govt. It’s across the whole country as the government’s hilarious attempt to stem the cost of living crisis.


I caught a glimpse of this somewhere and had no idea what it was about. Hilarious but not. Anyway, I'll take the cash because skint.


----------



## sparkybird (May 12, 2022)

I had mine last week and pay by DD to Lambeth. I somehow thought that it was a loan and had to bee paid back, but I just checked and it's not 🥳


----------



## teuchter (May 12, 2022)

I got it a week or two ago. I was staring at my bank account and wondering why Lambeth had sent me £150. A couple of days later I realised what it was.


----------



## felonius monk (May 13, 2022)

sparkybird said:


> I had mine last week and pay by DD to Lambeth. I somehow thought that it was a loan and had to bee paid back, but I just checked and it's not 🥳


This is not a loan- it's a one-off refund paid via the local council and funded by central government. However there is another £200 payment later in the year (October when the next Ofgem energy price-cap review happens) that is a reduction in your bill, but will be clawed back later. That will appear in the bill from your energy provider.


----------



## BusLanes (May 13, 2022)

Just checked, got mine 6 May as well


----------



## colacubes (May 13, 2022)

When you get it apparently depends on which day of the month you pay. I believe people who pay on 1 and 5 of the month already got it in April, but people who pay on the 15 and end of the month are getting it this month. I haven't had it yet but I pay on the 15th so it should come soonish.


----------



## Rushy (May 13, 2022)

editor said:


> Bit of a strange comment:
> 
> "The reactions that people had on the bus were pretty interesting though, all the white middle-class people (including myself) were ducked down some crying and shaking".


Totally weird. But can't see the quote in full anywhere.  Has it been edited? Even ignoring the "white middle class" bit, it seems strange to find it remarkable that people's reactions might be to duck, tremble and even cry when confronted by a high speed car crash, men in balaclavas armed with multiple firearms piling out of a 4x4, and bullets being fired into a person just meters away.

Sounds like the victim is ok (considering...)


----------



## CH1 (May 13, 2022)

Rushy said:


> Totally weird. But can't see the quote in full anywhere.  Has it been edited? Even ignoring the "white middle class" bit, it seems strange to find it remarkable that people's reactions might be to duck, tremble and even cry when confronted by a high speed car crash, men in balaclavas armed with multiple firearms piling out of a 4x4, and bullets being fired into a person just meters away.
> 
> Sounds like the victim is ok (considering...)


Do think "My London" is the Marxist-Leninist subsidiary of Reach plc? They do after all own the Daily Mirror and the Daily Express, which seem pretty incompatible in terms of political views. 
The original post on InsideEko seems even more dubious. Most of their headlines seem to concern Hungarian migrant issues and people suing congress over impeachment in the USA. Sounds like InsideEko is a subsidiary of RT??


----------



## Rushy (May 13, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Do think "My London" is the Marxist-Leninist subsidiary of Reach plc? They do after all own the Daily Mirror and the Daily Express, which seem pretty incompatible in terms of political views.
> The original post on InsideEko seems even more dubious. Most of their headlines seem to concern Hungarian migrant issues and people suing congress over impeachment in the USA. Sounds like InsideEko is a subsidiary of RT??


Righto.


----------



## BusLanes (May 13, 2022)

Even people used to gunfire will feel upset and anxious if it's happening in from of them whilst a crime is happening as most people do not have veins running with ice water.


----------



## editor (May 13, 2022)

Rushy said:


> Totally weird. But can't see the quote in full anywhere.  Has it been edited? Even ignoring the "white middle class" bit, it seems strange to find it remarkable that people's reactions might be to duck, tremble and even cry when confronted by a high speed car crash, men in balaclavas armed with multiple firearms piling out of a 4x4, and bullets being fired into a person just meters away.
> 
> Sounds like the victim is ok (considering...)


Yes, they've edited it.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 13, 2022)

RoyReed said:


> The Old Post Office Bakery on Landor Road is going to be closing. 😥 They've got a sign just inside the door saying on the 8th of May (IIRC). The woman behind the counter said that John and Richard are looking to retire and trying to find someone to take over the business as a going concern but haven't found anyone yet (there's nothing on their website yet). That'll be a sad day.



....I’m happy to report that it appears a buyer has been found, the bakery is staying open.


----------



## RoyReed (May 13, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ....I’m happy to report that it appears a buyer has been found, the bakery is staying open.


That's really good news.


----------



## BusLanes (May 13, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ....I’m happy to report that it appears a buyer has been found, the bakery is staying open.



Fantastic!


----------



## Gramsci (May 13, 2022)

I pay my Council Tax by Paypoint. 

Looked up the Council website and it said people like me would be written to. I haven't received anything. 

Nor does it seem that there is yet a online form to fill in to get 150 rebate.


----------



## CH1 (May 13, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> I pay my Council Tax by Paypoint.
> 
> Looked up the Council website and it said people like me would be written to. I haven't received anything.
> 
> Nor does it seem that there is yet a online form to fill in to get 150 rebate.


You could try ringing the council tax department of the Lambeth call centre.
They may be able to tell you what the process will be.


----------



## Gramsci (May 13, 2022)

CH1 said:


> You could try ringing the council tax department of the Lambeth call centre.
> They may be able to tell you what the process will be.



Website says this:

We will make every effort to write to all households we think should apply for the Council Tax Energy Rebate as soon as the application form is available on our website. *You do not need to contact us in the meantime.









						Support for energy prices – Council Tax rebate
					

The Council Tax Energy Rebate scheme and Council Tax Energy Rebate Discretionary Fund scheme closed on 30 November 2022.




					beta.lambeth.gov.uk
				



*


----------



## CH1 (May 13, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Website says this:
> 
> We will make every effort to write to all households we think should apply for the Council Tax Energy Rebate as soon as the application form is available on our website. *You do not need to contact us in the meantime.
> 
> ...


That's that then. I'm still waiting - but Lambeth didn't start my DD until 10th May.
All these lucky people with rebates in their account already probably paid their first instalment on 1st April.


----------



## Gramsci (May 13, 2022)

Saw this on FB today


----------



## technical (May 14, 2022)

Something happened in brockwell park - large area cordoned off near Tulse hill entrance and several police officers and car there


----------



## theboris (May 14, 2022)

editor said:


> RIP Tony Dread
> 
> View attachment 321278


Such a lovely bloke. Every time I walk across Windrush Sq I have a double take when I don't see him.


----------



## theboris (May 14, 2022)

edcraw said:


> A shooting apparently https://insideeko.com/person-dead-shooting-near-lambeth-town-hall-in-brixton-today/


----------



## technical (May 14, 2022)

Would appear there was a shooting in the park in the early hours


----------



## editor (May 14, 2022)

technical said:


> Would appear there was a shooting in the park in the early hours


Still taped off by the Lido apparently....


----------



## cuppa tee (May 14, 2022)

.


----------



## nagapie (May 14, 2022)

Maybe people don't realise why it's closed off.
I wonder why they've had to close it all rather than tape some off. It's a pretty big space.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 14, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Saw this on FB todayView attachment 322512


thanks for posting. Police are so fucking disgusting. This country has such a fucked up view of childhood.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 14, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> .View attachment 322554


is the whole park closed?


----------



## nagapie (May 14, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> thanks for posting. Police are so fucking disgusting. This country has such a fucked up view of childhood.


There's a lot of work around adultification at the moment, of which this was a clear example.


----------



## cuppa tee (May 14, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> is the whole park closed?


Yes....


----------



## edcraw (May 14, 2022)

Prob being too cynical but this seems more about stopping the site being turned into flats than saving the pub. Unfortunately having 2 major roads running next to it it’s never going to work imo.









						Petition launched to restore the Crown & Sceptre in Streatham to its ‘former glory’
					

A petition has been launched to save the Crown & Sceptre in Streatham from what seems like its inevitable conversion into a block of flats. We reported last week that the pub is set to permanen…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (May 14, 2022)

edcraw said:


> Prob being too cynical but this seems more about stopping the site being turned into flats than saving the pub. Unfortunately having 2 major roads running next to it it’s never going to work imo.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I posted that more in hope than anything. I'll be really surprised if there's a pub there this time next year.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 14, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> Yes....
> 
> 
> View attachment 322578


Shit it's such huge park - is it some  kind of blood bath in there?


----------



## Ms T (May 16, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Shit it's such huge park - is it some  kind of blood bath in there?


According to hendo they will have been looking for the bullets - which can travel a pretty long way after discharge.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 16, 2022)

Ms T said:


> According to hendo they will have been looking for the bullets - which can travel a pretty long way after discharge.



oh shit!   

is the park open again?


----------



## Ms T (May 16, 2022)

Yes


----------



## RoyReed (May 17, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ....I’m happy to report that it appears a buyer has been found, the bakery is staying open.


Saw this sign on the Old Post Office Bakery today.



Good that they're doing a two month transition.


----------



## David Clapson (May 17, 2022)

Rainbow to the east. Big rain coming.


----------



## David Clapson (May 17, 2022)

Correction, big rain going somewhere else. The wind is being a bit odd


----------



## BusLanes (May 18, 2022)

Looks like some of the London Assembly members visited Electric Avenue today to speak to traders.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (May 18, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Correction, big rain going somewhere else. The wind is being a bit odd


Hoping for a bit of a storm tonight. Lightning appears to be making its way over from northern France.


----------



## teuchter (May 18, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Lightning appears to be making its way over from northern France.


I think I just saw some


----------



## mx wcfc (May 18, 2022)

teuchter said:


> I think I just saw some


Big thunderstorm just hit mid hants,  Proper downpour/flashes so bright like daylight.


----------



## teuchter (May 18, 2022)

Loads of it visible on sw horizon - but must still be some distance from S London


----------



## David Clapson (May 18, 2022)

At last!


----------



## David Clapson (May 19, 2022)

We should all be worshipping the rain gods by dancing naked in Brockwell Park. With any luck we'd even save the police some work by tripping over the bullets they were looking for.


----------



## nagapie (May 21, 2022)

Fire that looks like it's coming from Cressingham.


----------



## nagapie (May 21, 2022)

Hope no one's hurt.


----------



## David Clapson (May 23, 2022)

The Voice has an account of the inquest into the death of Ian Taylor, aged 54, who had a heart attack in a police car while under arrest on Coldharbour Lane on June 29th 2019.  He died in hospital later that day. The coroner is referring the conduct of a police officer to the IOPC. Mr Taylor suffered from asthma. He said "I can't breathe". Officers replied "stop acting up" and "grow up" 'I can't breathe' - cops left severely asthmatic black British man to die

I can't find a single mention of Mr Taylor anywhere on the web. I suppose this wasn't a death in custody, because he died in hospital, but it seems very strange that we've heard nothing about this guy in the last 3 years.

There was a fatal stabbing on CHL on that day, reported by Brixton Buzz. The victim also happened to be 54.








						Brixton news, rumours and general chat: Summer 2019
					

I've just learnt that a Brixton venue has a 'Guest Experience Coordinator'. Now that's a job title.   Why so coy?




					www.urban75.net
				











						Coldharbour Lane remains closed off after 54-year old man stabbed to death on Sat 29th June 2019
					

Shortly before 6pm last night, a fight broke out on Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, near the junction with Moorlands Road, which resulted in a 54 year old man sustaining serious stab injuries. [Update: …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				




Here's the Voice article in full:



> A BLACK British man with severe asthma died after police failed to take him to the hospital despite knowing an ambulance was delayed, an inquest has found.
> 
> 
> Ian Taylor, 54, from Brixton, south west London, pleaded for help as he became very short of breath whilst under arrest on Coldharbour Lane in Brixton, on June 29, 2019.
> ...



ETA: while I was writing this ITV News published a story 'I can’t breathe, I'm dying': Asthma sufferer died begging police for help | ITV News

I've also found a statement from Mr Taylor's solicitor. CAUTION The details are horrifying. Worse than the article in the Voice Black British man with severe asthma dies in Brixton whilst under arrest by Met Police


----------



## David Clapson (May 23, 2022)

The ITV News story linked to in the above post is worth a watch. Amongst other things it says he was arrested because of the brawl outside the Domino club.

After reading all the stories and the solicitors' statement, my opinion is that the police who refused to give the guy some of their water treated him worse than they would a dog. The coroner said dehydration was one of the causes of his death. If they hadn't been so cruel he probably, IMO, wouldn't have had the heart attack and he'd be alive today. But the Met's statement is that "the officers acted in good faith and they did what they thought was best for the welfare of Mr Taylor". I'm going to write to my MP. I hope others will do the same.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (May 24, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> I can't find a single mention of Mr Taylor anywhere on the web. I suppose this wasn't a death in custody, because he died in hospital, but it seems very strange that we've heard nothing about this guy in the last 3 years.


I worked with him but always knew him by his nickname .
public stuff may be under Fluximus


----------



## CH1 (May 24, 2022)

I put some photos up of him at an exhibition in Arch 269 (behind the Control Tower) Coldharbour Lane 2009.
Partly because there was a spat on this thread and the person was effectively depersonalised (except by Shippou-Sensei )  Brixton news, rumours and general chat: Summer 2019


----------



## CH1 (May 24, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> The ITV News story linked to in the above post is worth a watch. Amongst other things it says he was arrested because of the brawl outside the Domino club.
> 
> After reading all the stories and the solicitors' statement, my opinion is that the police who refused to give the guy some of their water treated him worse than they would a dog. The coroner said dehydration was one of the causes of his death. If they hadn't been so cruel he probably, IMO, wouldn't have had the heart attack and he'd be alive today. But the Met's statement is that "the officers acted in good faith and they did what they thought was best for the welfare of Mr Taylor". I'm going to write to my MP. I hope others will do the same.


This case turns out to have some similarities with the Sean Rigg case.

Sean Rigg had florid mental health issues on the Weir Estate and ended up suffocated to death by 4 police officers back of Brixton police station. His sister and others continued to raise the matter, the Community/Police consultative group took it up and it ended in a narrative verdict highlighting police misconduct which never seems to have been resolved.

In this Fluxus case stuff has come out at the inquest which normally would be glossed over. Look at the legal back-up there. Now what will happen on the policing side? I would suggest they will say "We will have a "lessons learned" review"

In the case of Sean Rigg's arresting officers - one of the four apparently took early retirement, I understand to go into the Church. I suppose charitably he may have not felt like continuing his police career - but the side effect was apparently to cease the possibility of disciplinary action.

I am still not clear what happened outside the Domino Club in 2019. This lawyer's statement about the case.
This does not square with what was reported at the time. Could almost be 2 different incidents.

See Southwark News:
MAN, 54, DIES AFTER ‘ASSAULT’ IN BRIXTON’S COLDHARBOUR LANE​






JOSH SALISBURY (01 July, 2019)
Two men, aged 62 and 66, are currently in custody on suspicion of murder following the 'fight' on Saturday








						Man, 54, dies after 'assault' in Brixton's Coldharbour Lane - Southwark News
					

Two men, aged 62 and 66, are currently in custody on suspicion of murder following the 'fight' on Saturday




					www.southwarknews.co.uk


----------



## CH1 (May 24, 2022)

David Clapson your recommendation about the ITV clip 'I can’t breathe, I'm dying': Asthma sufferer died begging police for help | ITV News

Noted that they said it was 34°C at the time. And Ian Taylor had been "wielding a weapon" - presumably due to the "mass brawl" summarily mentioned.


----------



## Raheem (May 24, 2022)

editor said:


> Note to self: winter ends in the UK on Friday, 20 March 2020.


Prescient.









						Coronavirus UK: Boris Johnson announces closure of all UK pubs and restaurants
					

Cafes, gyms and leisure centres also told to shut because of Covid-19 as unprecedented wage-support scheme unveiled




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## TopCat (May 24, 2022)

Raheem said:


> Prescient.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


eh?


----------



## Raheem (May 24, 2022)

TopCat said:


> eh?


Back in 2019, Ed predicted winter ending on 20 March 2020, which turned out to be when the first lockdown restrictions were announced.


----------



## David Clapson (May 24, 2022)

The BBC has published an Ian Taylor story this afternoon. They've done a good job Met officer filmed dismissing dying man faces police watchdog inquiry  I'm puzzled and upset that none of the big national papers has covered this. Just the BBC, ITV and the Voice. This should be a huge story.


----------



## Gramsci (May 24, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> The Voice has an account of the inquest into the death of Ian Taylor, aged 54, who had a heart attack in a police car while under arrest on Coldharbour Lane on June 29th 2019.  He died in hospital later that day. The coroner is referring the conduct of a police officer to the IOPC. Mr Taylor suffered from asthma. He said "I can't breathe". Officers replied "stop acting up" and "grow up" 'I can't breathe' - cops left severely asthmatic black British man to die
> 
> I can't find a single mention of Mr Taylor anywhere on the web. I suppose this wasn't a death in custody, because he died in hospital, but it seems very strange that we've heard nothing about this guy in the last 3 years.
> 
> ...



Article says police are trained to deal with people with health issues like asthma. Spot the signs. His breathing should have alerted them.

Yet they either ignored their training or some how it does not sink.

The recorded comments from the officers shows as far as they were all concerned was that he was faking it. Police " canteen culture" takes precedence.

It's this kind of uncaring banter that reminds me of the case of Charing cross police station.

It's not a matter of more training. As that's already in place.

Recent events- this death, the Sarah Everard/ policing of Clapham common and Charing cross police station show a deeply ingrained police culture of contempt for anyone who happens to cross their path.


----------



## friendofdorothy (May 24, 2022)

Cops have learned nothing. Makes me furious.


----------



## David Clapson (May 24, 2022)

In case anyone wants to contact their MP about Ian Taylor, here are some email addresses:

Dulwich and West Norwood, Helen Hayes, helen.hayes.mp@parliament.uk
Camberwell and Peckham, Harriet Harman, harriet.harman.mp@parliament.uk
Streatham, Bell Ribeiro-Addy, bell.ribeiroaddy.mp@parliament.uk
Vauxhall, Florence Eshalomi, florence.eshalomi.mp@parliament.uk

People may also wish to raise this at the next MOPAC meeting on June 16th. Here's the invitation email:



> We are pleased to let you know that the next *Public Review Meeting for the Mayor’s Action Plan for Transparency, Accountability and Trust in Policing *will be taking place in the *London Borough of Lambeth, on Thursday 16th June from 6-8pm*.
> 
> This will be the sixth public review meeting and forms an important part of our community-led scrutiny and oversight programme for this city-wide work to improve trust and confidence in policing for London’s Black communities. This meeting will focus on the Metropolitan Police’s recent pilot into recording road traffic stops, and will also form a key part of our consultation around what a future framework for improved engagement and oversight of policing should look like going forwards.
> 
> ...


----------



## cuppa tee (May 24, 2022)

anyone else seeing this weird beam of light off to the west.....


----------



## Rushy (May 26, 2022)

I disturbed some chancer trying to get into my bike locker at home last night.  If he had been smart he would have checked the padlocks - because there were none and it's unlocked. Not only that, it's not fixed to the ground because I've temporarily moved it to repair a fence. So when he tried to lever the unlocked lid off, the whole locker came off the ground and knocked over a stack of empty gas cannisters leant against it, making a far more effective din than any alarm. In any case, total contents: 1no. 50yr old toolbox filled with old bike bits which "might come in useful one day" and 1no. rusty bike car rack. The rotter popped his hood up and leapt over a 6' fence before I could tear myself away from the Great British Sewing Bee and shout "Oi!".


----------



## GarveyLives (May 28, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> The Metrpolitan Police have now reported that officers investigating the fatal stabbing of *Shane Jerome* in Brixton last Wednesday have charged a man.
> 
> Earlier today, *Brandon Aldon McNeil*, 18 (01.11.2002) of Lollard Street, SE11 was charged with murder, attempted murder and possession of an offensive weapon in a private place.
> 
> He is due to appear before Bromley Magistrates' Court on Saturday 31 July 2021.









(Source: as stated in image)​
*At the Old Bailey on 27 May 2022, Brandon Aldon McNeil was sentenced to life imprisonment with a recommendation that he serve at least 24 years in prison, having previously pleaded guilty to murder, attempting to cause grievous bodily harm with intent and possession of an offensive weapon.   When police searched his home following the discovery of forensic evidence showing that he was at the murder scene, they found a number of knives and he had made rap videos bragging about his life of crime and boasted of his skill with knives in a film made a week after the murder. His own counsel said that Brandon Aldon McNeil had an "unhealthy interest in knives" and was an "habitual knife carrier" who had been the victim of human trafficking at a young age before becoming involved in gangs as a young teenager after expulsion from school.*


----------



## David Clapson (May 28, 2022)

Life sentence for the fucker who stabbed the quad bike rider during filming of a rap video last July.  He was caught because he left a palm print on the Lamborghini.  Sounds like he had nothing to say about his motive. (The police said  "We believe the attack was linked to gang rivalry, as part of the music video was filmed on a gang’s ‘territory") Teenager jailed for stabbing man to death in Brixton









						Teen sentenced to life for murder of motorcyclist during music video shoot
					

Brandon McNeil was told he will serve a minimum of 24 years for the attack on Shane Jerome, 23, who was riding his motorbike in Brixton, south London, on July 21 last year




					www.standard.co.uk
				











						Brixton music video stabbing: Teenager jailed for life
					

Brandon McNeil stabbed Shane Jerome in the heart as he took part in a rap music video in Brixton.



					www.bbc.co.uk
				











						Teenager jailed for life after stabbing motorcyclist to death during making of music video
					

The victim's girlfriend Seleka Gathercole told the judge how she had watched him die and that she now suffered from flashbacks.




					news.sky.com


----------



## MBV (May 29, 2022)

Is this the same Albert pub I read about on here?


----------



## story (May 29, 2022)

That’s quite bonkers, eh.

No.
Our Albert is a Prince amongst pub.


----------



## Gramsci (May 29, 2022)

Relevant to Brixton. I know someone whose Uncle was caught up in the Windrush scandal.

As part of dealing with the fallout from it a report by unnamed historian ( I can take a guess who it is) was made to educate government officials about how the Windrush scandal happened.

Despite being signed off it's never been made public.

In short its not saying anything new. Not a criticism. In my view its just officially stating what is already known. The difference being this is a government agreed paper for its top officials. That the immigration policies in this country have always been racist. That this was bound up with racist British Empire.

The British Empire was racist.










						Windrush scandal caused by ‘30 years of racist immigration laws’ – report
					

Exclusive: legislation has been designed to reduce the UK’s non-white population, according to leaked government paper




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## story (May 29, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> (Source: as stated in image)​
> *At the Old Bailey on 27 May 2022, Brandon Aldon McNeil was sentenced to life imprisonment with a recommendation that he serve at least 24 years in prison, having previously pleaded guilty to murder, attempting to cause grievous bodily harm with intent and possession of an offensive weapon.   When police searched his home following the discovery of forensic evidence showing that he was at the murder scene, they found a number of knives and he had made rap videos bragging about his life of crime and boasted of his skill with knives in a film made a week after the murder. His own counsel said that Brandon Aldon McNeil had an "unhealthy interest in knives" and was an "habitual knife carrier" who had been the victim of human trafficking at a young age before becoming involved in gangs as a young teenager after expulsion from school.*



This poor kid. A fucked up life from the start by the look of things. Sentenced to serve a prison life from very early.
I wish it was possible to properly intervene soon enough. It would save the victims as well as the perpetrators.


----------



## pbsmooth (May 29, 2022)

MBV said:


> Is this the same Albert pub I read about on here?



Bow, it seems.


----------



## thebackrow (May 30, 2022)

MBV said:


> Is this the same Albert pub I read about on here?



I saw that video somewhere and it was captioned as E3 so east London.  Would love to have known what started that.  Can't understand why some people helped push them off - I'd have just left them hooked over the front of the other car with their wheels spinning...


----------



## r0bb0 (May 30, 2022)

If anyone's near the Albert, "On Monday, if you visit a Greene King pub, you can receive a pint of Greene King’s IPA for 6p when using the secret code word ‘1952’ at the bar."


----------



## editor (May 30, 2022)

r0bb0 said:


> If anyone's near the Albert, "On Monday, if you visit a Greene King pub, you can receive a pint of Greene King’s IPA for 6p when using the secret code word ‘1952’ at the bar."


Thanks for that but I'd still rather walk to the Old Dispensary on a Monday night.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 1, 2022)

This doesn't look too good TfL to axe 250 buses and 16 routes in biggest London bus cut in decades

The 45 is the most reliable bus along Coldharbour Lane - and the only bus to connect Brixton Hill with Camberwell.
Plus its fleet is the most modern - is that why it's being axed?


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 1, 2022)

59 will take over the Clapham Park leg of the 45, so CPE will not miss out


----------



## edcraw (Jun 1, 2022)

CH1 said:


> This doesn't look too good TfL to axe 250 buses and 16 routes in biggest London bus cut in decades
> 
> The 45 is the most reliable bus along Coldharbour Lane - and the only bus to connect Brixton Hill with Camberwell.
> Plus its fleet is the most modern - is that why it's being axed?



Don’t know the ins and outs but sort of have to trust TfL a bit when they review these. Used to live in Clapham Park and the 45 ‘diverting’ via Camberwell was always quite a pain. The 59 starting from there seems pretty sensible tbh.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 1, 2022)

edcraw said:


> Don’t know the ins and outs but sort of have to trust TfL a bit when they review these. Used to live in Clapham Park and the 45 ‘diverting’ via Camberwell was always quite a pain. The 59 starting from there seems pretty sensible tbh.


You have to consider Brixton to Camberwell - buses only no tube alternative.
Can be very overcrowded on a bus - even with the 45 in service.
What will it be like when it's only the 35 and 345?
BTW this is a service for Kings College Hospital.


----------



## edcraw (Jun 1, 2022)

The Mayor clearly blaming these changes on lack of central government funding.



Labour petition here: Tell the Tories: Stop punishing Londoners by cutting our buses


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 1, 2022)

Here's the Southern map changes


----------



## Not a Vet (Jun 1, 2022)

Think the mayor is not quite telling the full story here as many of these bus routes have been in decline since 2014, way before the pandemic. London has always had way too many buses. Compare London to many other areas of the country and the frequency is miles better. I’m hoping less buses improves congestion too.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 1, 2022)

Not a Vet said:


> Think the mayor is not quite telling the full story here as many of these bus routes have been in decline since 2014, way before the pandemic. London has always had way too many buses. Compare London to many other areas of the country and the frequency is miles better. I’m hoping less buses improves congestion too.


That's a non-sequitur if ever there was one. Going back to pre-Livingstone "bus every 55 minutes" on exotic routes will have people back in their cars.
Back in the 1980s they wanted to scrap the P4 and the 345 was a single decker.
Wound like that would be progress to you?


----------



## Not a Vet (Jun 1, 2022)

CH1 said:


> That's a non-sequitur if ever there was one. Going back to pre-Livingstone "bus every 55 minutes" on exotic routes will have people back in their cars.
> Back in the 1980s they wanted to scrap the P4 and the 345 was a single decker.
> Wound like that would be progress to you?


Last I checked it was 2022, not 1980. TFL need to make savings. The 45 is covered by people changing buses, no extra cost as there’s a hopper fare


----------



## Leighsw2 (Jun 1, 2022)

CH1 said:


> That's a non-sequitur if ever there was one. Going back to pre-Livingstone "bus every 55 minutes" on exotic routes will have people back in their cars.
> Back in the 1980s they wanted to scrap the P4 and the 345 was a single decker.
> Wound like that would be progress to you?


Well said. People have short memories and seem to forget how the Tories ran London Transport into the ground after they nationalised it following the demise of the GLC in 1986. These politically motivated cuts from DfT are just spite against a Labour Mayor (and from a Government that wasted billions during Covid in 2020 and 2021).


----------



## Not a Vet (Jun 1, 2022)

There may be political motivation but that works both ways. TFL need to either make savings or we could just centrally fund it as has happened in Scotland but as the RMT are just realising, that means pay rises are also decided centrally.


----------



## editor (Jun 1, 2022)

CH1 said:


> This doesn't look too good TfL to axe 250 buses and 16 routes in biggest London bus cut in decades
> 
> The 45 is the most reliable bus along Coldharbour Lane - and the only bus to connect Brixton Hill with Camberwell.
> Plus its fleet is the most modern - is that why it's being axed?


TfL say:


> Withdrawing route 45 would help to better match capacity to demand on the Walworth Road and Coldharbour Lane area, and simplify the network by reducing the number of parallel routes on both corridors.
> 
> Restructuring route 59 would retain bus links between Clapham Park and Brixton / Brixton Hill.
> 
> Customers wishing to travel between Clapham Park and Coldharbour Lane / Walworth Road would be able to interchange with route 35 at Brixton Station, which currently parallels the 45 on these corridors











						45 bus route through Brixton likely to be withdrawn under Transport for London (TfL) plans
					

Transport for London (TfL) has announced that bus services in central London could be cut by up to 20% after launching a consultation that could see 250 buses removed from service, and 16 routes ax…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Jun 1, 2022)

editor said:


> TfL say:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This looks like and outbreak of SW2 vs SW9 if you ask me.
People don't like taking the 45 "south" but have disregard for those of us needing to travel East-West!


----------



## teuchter (Jun 1, 2022)

Not a Vet said:


> Think the mayor is not quite telling the full story here as many of these bus routes have been in decline since 2014, way before the pandemic. London has always had way too many buses. Compare London to many other areas of the country and the frequency is miles better. I’m hoping less buses improves congestion too.


Can you explain what you mean by "London has always had way too many buses"? Based on what?


----------



## teuchter (Jun 1, 2022)

Folk should be clear that these reductions are a direct result of a reduction in funding to TfL.

It may well be the case that there are certain changes that should be made to reflect changing patterns in transport use (as has always happened) and no doubt TfL are attempting to reorganise things in a way that has the least negative impact overall.

Unlike nearly every other European large city, London's transport has been heavily reliant on ticket revenue for funding. That revenue disappeared during Covid, there's a black hole in the finances to be filled, and central government are refusing to fill it, instead demanding that London's public transport system is reduced in size and frequency.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 1, 2022)

CH1 said:


> People don't like taking the 45 "south" but have disregard for those of us needing to travel East-West!


Indeed the 45 is the only direct link between Brixton Hill & Camberwell.

Of course, journeys would still be possible with a change of buses, and the hopper fare means this is no longer more expensive, but changing is a hassle for people travelling with shopping or other stuff, and makes the journey take significantly longer, with more standing at bus stops on rainy days.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 1, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Folk should be clear that these reductions are a direct result of a reduction in funding to TfL.
> 
> It may well be the case that there are certain changes that should be made to reflect changing patterns in transport use (as has always happened) and no doubt TfL are attempting to reorganise things in a way that has the least negative impact overall.
> 
> Unlike nearly every other European large city, London's transport has been heavily reliant on ticket revenue for funding. That revenue disappeared during Covid, there's a black hole in the finances to be filled, and central government are refusing to fill it, instead demanding that London's public transport system is reduced in size and frequency.


Might as well get "Shagger Norris" back in charge. He is at one with Boris on so many things.
It was he who "upped" the bus fares to a flat-rate 50p in 1992.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 1, 2022)

How about running the 133 to St Barts instead of Liverpool Street?
The current TfL traffic planners seem to have a total horror of people using connecting services - as we saw with the 2,3, 196 NOT outside the Brixton tube over recent years.


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (Jun 1, 2022)

CH1 said:


> How about running the 133 to St Barts instead of Liverpool Street?
> The current TfL traffic planners seem to have a total horror of people using connecting services - as we saw with the 2,3, 196 NOT outside the Brixton tube over recent years.


Thats a really dumb idea.  The 133 to liverpool street makes lots of ne london easy for us on public transport.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 1, 2022)

Torpid Scorpion said:


> Thats a really dumb idea.  The 133 to liverpool street makes lots of ne london easy for us on public transport.


They must be proposing filling a gap caused by cuts in the Holborn area???
If they do this those who don't like travelling via Walworth Road will be forced to get the 35 like it or lump it.


----------



## happyshopper (Jun 2, 2022)

This is just the first part of the Government’s levelling down agenda. Bus services in the rest of England are crap, so they need to be crap in London as well.


----------



## northeast (Jun 2, 2022)

If anyone is up high should be a good view of the flypast this afternoon from Brixton around 12:15 / 12:30. Personally i think its a total waste of resources and pollution etc but unfortunately can't stop it 





						Trooping the Colour - Ceremonial Events - The Household Division - Official site
					






					www.householddivision.org.uk


----------



## teuchter (Jun 2, 2022)

northeast said:


> If anyone is up high should be a good view of the flypast this afternoon from Brixton around 12:15 / 12:30. Personally i think its a total waste of resources and pollution etc but unfortunately can't stop it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This suggests more like 1 - 1.30pm









						Where can I watch the RAF flypast over the Platinum Jubilee bank holiday | ITV News
					

The flypast is expected to soar over the Buckingham Palace balcony at 1pm but there will be opportunities to watch them as they head towards London.  | ITV National News




					www.itv.com


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2022)

Today: Brixton’s Lion Vibes celebrates 25 Years with a ten hour Selector Thursday today, 2nd June 2022


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 2, 2022)

teuchter said:


> This suggests more like 1 - 1.30pm
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There's a pair of military helicopters on Flightradar24. Approcahing Enfield. One is VNGRD01. I think they'll be in the flypast


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 2, 2022)

Also coming in is a maritime reconaissance aircaft,  STGRY01


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 2, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Also coming in is a maritime reconaissance aircaft,  STGRY01


Plus a tanker, TARTN72


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> There's a pair of military helicopters on Flightradar24. Approcahing Enfield. One is VNGRD01. I think they'll be in the flypast


Any idea what time they're like to be zipping across central London? I'm poised by my window!


----------



## Leighsw2 (Jun 2, 2022)

editor said:


> Today: Brixton’s Lion Vibes celebrates 25 Years with a ten hour Selector Thursday today, 2nd June 2022


Ah, wondered why they were setting up sound systems on Coldharbour lane earlier. While I salute their 25th anniversary and their cultural significance in Brixton, looks like my plan for a peaceful bank holiday afternoon watching the test match isn't going to happen!


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 2, 2022)

Not sure, but they're talking about it on BBC1 rn


----------



## teuchter (Jun 2, 2022)

General aviation/airplane news and chat
					

As posted in the Bandwidth thread… I fucking love this :D  https://metro.co.uk/2022/05/23/people-landing-at-gatwick-trolled-by-massive-welcome-to-luton-sign-16690130/




					www.urban75.net


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2022)

That flyby was quite exciting!


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 2, 2022)

Flew directly over Tulse Hill too!


----------



## teuchter (Jun 2, 2022)

As viewed from Loughborough Junction


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> Flew directly over Tulse Hill too!


I took some pics but they were blighted by heat haze.


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 2, 2022)

editor said:


> I took some pics but they were blighted by heat haze.



Mine were a bit crap too as I hurried out


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2022)

Here's some:



































						In photos: Royal Jubilee flyby as seen from Brixton, Thurs 2nd June 2022
					

Around 1pm today, a huge convoy of aircraft flew over central London to mark the Queen’s seventy year reign. We grabbed these photos from our central Brixton vantage point.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 2, 2022)

Oh they look good?


----------



## editor (Jun 2, 2022)

Tony Afflik's Funeral will be Held at Tooting Cemetery, on the 16th June, at 1:30 pm


----------



## nagapie (Jun 2, 2022)

Fuck flying military aircraft over our streets to celebrate the queen, too much wrong with that.
And we have refugees, Ukrainian and otherwise, living on my street.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 2, 2022)

Not a Vet said:


> Last I checked it was 2022, not 1980. TFL need to make savings. The 45 is covered by people changing buses, no extra cost as there’s a hopper fare



So that's alright then. Next time I use the bus service in CHL where I live I remember that. Thanks.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 2, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> So that's alright then. Next time I use the bus service in CHL where I live I remember that. Thanks.


CH1 and others might be interested to learn these cuts are still subject to public consultation
cynics may scoff ....but here is the link fwiw










						Central London Bus Review
					

Update 23 November 2022 We have published our consultation report and updated Equalities Impact Assessments following this consultation. We have also produced a decision summary and next steps document that outlines how, route-by-route, we intend to proceed with some of




					haveyoursay.tfl.gov.uk
				



.....


----------



## Not a Vet (Jun 2, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> So that's alright then. Next time I use the bus service in CHL where I live I remember that. Thanks.


That’s the point though, no one is using these services, many of these routes have been in decline since 2014 and you have alternatives.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 2, 2022)

Not a Vet said:


> That’s the point though, no one is using these services, many of these routes have been in decline since 2014 and you have alternatives.


Why 2014?  The way you are going on  it could be 1914!


----------



## Not a Vet (Jun 2, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Why 2014?  The way you are going on  it could be 1914!


That was in the TfL report. I’m not the one harking back to the gold old days of Ken and the GLC


----------



## teuchter (Jun 2, 2022)

Not a Vet said:


> That was in the TfL report. I’m not the one harking back to the gold old days of Ken and the GLC


Which TfL report?


----------



## CH1 (Jun 2, 2022)

Not a Vet said:


> That was in the TfL report. I’m not the one harking back to the gold old days of Ken and the GLC


Give us a link then.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 3, 2022)

Not a Vet said:


> That’s the point though, no one is using these services, many of these routes have been in decline since 2014 and you have alternatives.



What I've read of the TFL doc is that government is insisting as part of the pandemic bailout that TFL cut services.

The TFL is going to try and make the best of this. But this is about the Tories hating TFL.

It's not about needed adjustments to the bus system. Reading some of it and overall people's journey times could increase. The TFL state in intro to the consultation that bus stops might have to be improved as more interchanges take place



> The Government set a number of conditions before it would provide emergency funding to enable TfL to keep operating, including requiring us to produce a plan to set out how we would achieve significant financial savings.* This plan included reducing the extent of our bus network.*



I can't see these cuts as anything but Tory compelled cuts that wouldn't have taken place otherwise.

Also TFL,



> Buses are the backbone of our transport network and are critically important to reducing car use, congestion, road danger and pollution.



I don't see how Tory imposed cuts is going to help the above.

And out of interest how do you make out that less buses will improve congestion?


----------



## thebackrow (Jun 3, 2022)

Deleted..images already posted up thread.


----------



## Not a Vet (Jun 3, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Give us a link then.


It was contained within the press release 
TfL seeks views on reshaping the central and inner London bus network​01 June 2022

While buses remain the most popular form of transport in London, demand on many central and inner London bus routes has reduced. Ridership on some routes has been declining since 2014, and by 2019 passenger levels had fallen by nine per cent as improvements to rail services and walking and cycling infrastructure provided new alternatives, especially in central and inner London


----------



## teuchter (Jun 3, 2022)

Not a Vet said:


> It was contained within the press release
> TfL seeks views on reshaping the central and inner London bus network​01 June 2022
> 
> While buses remain the most popular form of transport in London, demand on many central and inner London bus routes has reduced. Ridership on some routes has been declining since 2014, and by 2019 passenger levels had fallen by nine per cent as improvements to rail services and walking and cycling infrastructure provided new alternatives, especially in central and inner London


That doesn't say ridership on route 45 had been declining.

It's also a rather selective quote. The whole of the press release is here






						TfL seeks views on reshaping the central and inner London bus network
					

TfL seeks views on reshaping the central and inner London bus network following Government requirement for significant savings




					tfl.gov.uk
				




And actually makes fairly clear that this is primarily aimed at reducing costs.


----------



## Not a Vet (Jun 3, 2022)

teuchter said:


> That doesn't say ridership on route 45 had been declining.
> 
> It's also a rather selective quote. The whole of the press release is here
> 
> ...


Being selective is essentially what everyone is doing, depending on their point of view


----------



## teuchter (Jun 3, 2022)

Not a Vet said:


> Being selective is essentially what everyone is doing, depending on their point of view


Ok, but I'm trying to find what information your point of view is based on. You said London has "way too many buses" and that "no-one is using them".

That just isn't true as far as I can see.

It may be that numbers are declining on some routes, but this seems mainly to apply to central London routes. It isn't necessarily a justification for abandoning routes such as the 45. And a 9% reduction doesn't amount to "no-one" using the buses.

If you have numbers specific to the 45 I'd be interested in seeing them.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 3, 2022)

It's also worth remembering that TfL already had to cut services post 2015 when its funding was cut at that point.









						Transport suffers deepest cuts after London subsidy axed
					

DfT faces cut of 37% as Transport for London prepares to lose entire operational budget by 2020, fuelling concerns over higher fares




					www.theguardian.com
				




I think it would be important to understand decline in ridership in the context of cuts in service that happened at the same time.

If you make a service worse, and then less people use it, then that's not evidence that it wasn't useful or necessary.


----------



## Not a Vet (Jun 3, 2022)

I don’t have specific information relating to the 45, I’m assuming TFL do as that’s why it’s been targeted. It’s not just the buses where usage is down, it applies to the trains as well. Pre-pandemic I used to work in an office, commute most days by public transport and have a season ticket. During the pandemic, we switched to working from home and this is now permanent. Our office space is vastly reduced so we have the odd days in but all that revenue which used to go to TFL has gone and that is reflected across the country but particularly London. Cuts are coming, you might save the odd bus route but you can’t stop the changing way that we work and live.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 3, 2022)

Not a Vet said:


> I don’t have specific information relating to the 45, I’m assuming TFL do as that’s why it’s been targeted. It’s not just the buses where usage is down, it applies to the trains as well. Pre-pandemic I used to work in an office, commute most days by public transport and have a season ticket. During the pandemic, we switched to working from home and this is now permanent. Our office space is vastly reduced so we have the odd days in but all that revenue which used to go to TFL has gone and that is reflected across the country but particularly London. Cuts are coming, you might save the odd bus route but you can’t stop the changing way that we work and live.


That's all true but may or may not be relevant to the majority of bus users.


----------



## Not a Vet (Jun 3, 2022)

teuchter said:


> That's all true but may or may not be relevant to the majority of bus users.


That could be true too but if I’m the mayor or TFL and I need to make savings, politically I can spin reducing buses, alternatives, hopper fare etc instead of for instance, closing the bakerloo line permanently (which I think is potentially an option) but politically a much harder sell.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 3, 2022)

Not a Vet said:


> That could be true too but if I’m the mayor or TFL and I need to make savings, politically I can spin reducing buses, alternatives, hopper fare etc instead of for instance, closing the bakerloo line permanently (which I think is potentially an option) but politically a much harder sell.


Well, yes it's spin.

But I thought you were saying previously that it's a response to declining demand.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 3, 2022)

I would just comment that the 45 on its present route has existed since 2019.
From 1990 to 2019 it used to go from Clapham Park Atkins Rd - Kings Cross via Blackfriars and Greys Inn Road.
As it happens I did use it from Coldharbour Lane to Kings Cross 2000-2003 because I regularly took a train from Kings Cross to see my Dad in his late seventies before he died.
I also used to use the 45 on Sunday mornings quite often to go to Conway Hall in Holborn.
I would agree that from what I saw the Elesphant & Castle to Kings Cross section was underused even 20 years ago.
But that bit was discontinued in the custs in 2019. 

Seems like the Tories, not satisfied with pruning back now want to kill it entirely - maybe still using the old statistics?


----------



## Not a Vet (Jun 3, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Well, yes it's spin.
> 
> But I thought you were saying previously that it's a response to declining demand.


I haven’t said it isn’t, I’m just replying about my thoughts if I’m TFL


----------



## Not a Vet (Jun 3, 2022)

CH1 said:


> I would just comment that the 45 on its present route has existed since 2019.
> From 1990 to 2019 it used to go from Clapham Park Atkins Rd - Kings Cross via Blackfriars and Greys Inn Road.
> As it happens I did use it from Coldharbour Lane to Kings Cross 2000-2003 because I regularly took a train from Kings Cross to see my Dad in his late seventies before he died.
> I also used to use the 45 on Sunday mornings quite often to go to Conway Hall in Holborn.
> ...


Possibly but ultimately if the DfT are demanding changes in return for funding, it’s a moot point about who is making the transport cuts.TFL make the local decisions.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 3, 2022)

One of the things about removing one bus service partly on basis there are alternatives is that this reduces the frequency of buses.

I sometimes use buses to get to Brixton and back. I could walk or cycle but don't always feel like it.

Just looked up on TFL journey planner. At moment it's as good as underground service. Several different buse go that way.

With loss of 45 the frequency of buses will go down.

The TFL consultation intro suggests buses at 12 minute intervals is ok. At moment due to several bus routes on my bit of CHL it's good service imo  I don't have to wait long for a bus 

Read elsewhere (will go and find it) article pointing out these Tory cuts are "managed decline". Instead of going all out Thatcher this way is to gradually undermine the overal service and thus TFL as an institution. Once bits are gone they aren't going to come back.

An increase in having to wait at interchanges with other routes and less frequency of buses is likely to put people off using buses. So if idea is to get people away from car use etc it's self defeating to cut services.

But then that's what the Tories want. Death from a thousand cuts. Gradually undermining it. And Labour Mayor can take the blame

It can be justified as supposedly a political austerity type cuts due to pandemic. IE "sensible grown up" .


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 3, 2022)

Carnage on the buses (in central London)
					

Wednesday 1st June 2022 A blog post extra. Route 14 will be axed TfL’s much anticipated six week consultation about its “central London’s bus review” began today. It’s going to ta…




					busandtrainuser.com
				




It was this I was thinking of. Posted by teuchter in the Cull of buses thread 

He's first of all saying the consultation docs aren't clear and easy to follow 

Apart from what I've posted changing routes on regular basis isn't good practice if one wants to keep customers.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 3, 2022)

Also from the Cull the buses thread : Germany has slashed public transport prices for next three months. To help people during this difficult period and encourage people to use public transport.









						What's the plan for Germany's 9-euro monthly public transport ticket?
					

The German government has announced it will temporarily offer monthly public transport tickets for 9 euros in its relief package. Here's what we know so far...




					www.iamexpat.de
				




This kind of loony left Red Ken populist measure won't be happening here. As this country is back to grown up sensible politics.

No here all sensible people will agree that cuts are necessary. If unfortunate.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 3, 2022)

Not a Vet said:


> It was contained within the press release
> TfL seeks views on reshaping the central and inner London bus network​01 June 2022
> 
> While buses remain the most popular form of transport in London, demand on many central and inner London bus routes has reduced. Ridership on some routes has been declining since 2014, and by 2019 passenger levels had fallen by nine per cent as improvements to rail services and walking and cycling infrastructure provided new alternatives, especially in central and inner London



On this.

I do know people who use buses because they are cheaper than rail. Even if it takes longer.  Telling people they have alternatives is all very well. But it's not always cheaper.

And I find the argument that cycling and walking infrastructure has improved so cuts to buses are ok a bit off.

I thought the improvement to walking and cycling infrastructure was about reducing car use. Not a way to justify cuts to a public transport system.

Kind of really hope TFL / Khan aren't going to push this line of argument to much.

If anything a bus service should be kept and improved on alongside measures to discourage car use.


----------



## Leighsw2 (Jun 4, 2022)

Leighsw2 said:


> Ah, wondered why they were setting up sound systems on Coldharbour lane earlier. While I salute their 25th anniversary and their cultural significance in Brixton, looks like my plan for a peaceful bank holiday afternoon watching the test match isn't going to happen!


I wasn't wrong - it was there on Friday as well, except louder and through to 1.00am! Interesting how this was licensed by Lambeth - was there consultation with residents? I don't think that, in 25 years living on Rushcroft Rd, I've seen a two-day street party before. Still, I imagine we won't see another Platinum Jubilee in our lifetimes!


----------



## blameless77 (Jun 4, 2022)

Leighsw2 said:


> I wasn't wrong - it was there on Friday as well, except louder and through to 1.00am! Interesting how this was licensed by Lambeth - was there consultation with residents? I don't think that, in 25 years living on Rushcroft Rd, I've seen a two-day street party before. Still, I imagine we won't see another Platinum Jubilee in our lifetimes!



Personally I thought it was wonderful - joyful and inclusive.


----------



## Leighsw2 (Jun 4, 2022)

blameless77 said:


> Personally I thought it was wonderful - joyful and inclusive.


They're back - a sound system has been set up on Rushcroft Rd near junction with Coldharbour Lane. And someone's selling food. I suspect this is actually unlicensed. Anyone have any info?

"Joyful and inclusive" - possibly for one day, but by the third day it is getting a bit tiresome!


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 4, 2022)

Just deal with it. It's a one off event. You'll never have to be bothered by it again. 

Maybe even go over


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 4, 2022)

...dunno what I’m listening to here in north Brixton but it’s fkin great....
hard to describe, spaced out dancehall with live female vox, maybe all live
in someone’s. garden....


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 4, 2022)

The Rushcroft Rd soundsystem has been at it for 3 days straight. Last night it was as loud in my flat as camping out on the runway at Heathrow, and it didn't stop til 1.30


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 4, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ...dunno what I’m listening to here in north Brixton but it’s fkin great....
> hard to describe, spaced out dancehall with live female vox, maybe all live
> in someone’s. garden....



...just had a flypast by the local bat and thir mate, hopefully bass frequencies don’t stress their radar....


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 4, 2022)

The musicians playing outside the KFC earlier were these two NicK & Six  Their cover of Zombie was better than the original. The vocalist has a magical voice.


----------



## teuchter (Jun 4, 2022)

I stopped by at Rushcroft Road an hour or two ago to see what was happening. Maybe I'd feel differently if I lived next door and/or the music wasn't to my taste (and after 3 days of it), but I found it kind of heartening to see, a bit of an older brixton tradition still alive, and you don't see it as much as you used to.

Just a traditional style soundsystem, totally non aggro crowd, laid back music, complete mix of ages, not surrounded by high vis event stewards or branded as some sort of official event.

If there were sunshine forecast I'd go back and see if was still there tomorrow.


----------



## Leighsw2 (Jun 4, 2022)

Sorry, but we've had this shit for three days solid now and I can't even hear myself think inside my own flat. At the moment the DJ is literally screaming into the mic. I'm fed up of it and I want it to stop!


----------



## Leighsw2 (Jun 4, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> Just deal with it. It's a one off event. You'll never have to be bothered by it again.
> 
> Maybe even go over


My concern is that it won't be. They're clearly making money out of this so why wouldn't they continue?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jun 4, 2022)

Leighsw2 said:


> Sorry, but we've had this shit for three days solid now and I can't even hear myself think inside my own flat. At the moment the DJ is literally screaming into the mic. I'm fed up of it and I want it to stop!


Go and have a beer and a dance and cheer up. Or move back to the home counties if you need peace and quiet all weekend


----------



## Leighsw2 (Jun 4, 2022)

Interesting, have just discovered from a friend that they were actually closed down yesterday by council and police, otherwise they would have gone beyond 1.30am. I wonder what will happen tonight?


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 4, 2022)

Pretty sure it's not a big deal.

My neighbour revs up his massive bike every Sunday morning. It's a proper throaty fucker.

We live with it. He's doing his thing. We do our thing.

Just.... Relax


----------



## pbsmooth (Jun 4, 2022)

About the only thing more annoying than being kept awake by a crazy loud party is being told not to worry about it by people who can't hear it


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 4, 2022)

Volume has dropped a fair bit. I think they've switched to a smaller soundsystem. Hopefully the big one has melted or packed up.


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 4, 2022)

The DJ has said 'grand finale' a couple of times.


----------



## Leighsw2 (Jun 4, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> Pretty sure it's not a big deal.
> 
> My neighbour revs up his massive bike every Sunday morning. It's a proper throaty fucker.
> 
> ...


Of course. Tell you what mate, give us your address and I'll send them round to perform outside your house for the next six hours. You'll love it!


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 5, 2022)

They're using a smaller stack now, but there's a van with more speakers than I've ever seen fitted to a vehicle. It's not being used yet, but it has an expectant looking crew. 

I've called the council noise team.  (020 7926 5000)  They say they're 'aware' of the Rushcroft Rd situation and will call me back.


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 5, 2022)

IT'S RAINING!


----------



## TopCat (Jun 5, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> They're using a smaller stack now, but there's a van with more speakers than I've ever seen fitted to a vehicle. It's not being used yet, but it has an expectant looking crew.
> 
> I've called the council noise team.  (020 7926 5000)  They say they're 'aware' of the Rushcroft Rd situation and will call me back.


poor.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 5, 2022)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Go and have a beer and a dance and cheer up. Or move back to the home counties if you need peace and quiet all weekend



I don't think that's fair.

Rushcroft road was never one of the traditionally noisy bits of central Brixton. When I lived in central Brixton

One day is ok ( like Brixton Splash).

Three days of it comes across as not caring about other people imo. The sound system were placed right next to long term residential bit of Brixton. Not say outside the Rec.

As for living in Home Counties. The same logic could apply the the Council tenants who live next to Pop.

There's a difference between live and let live and having to put up with three days of it. Three days comes across as not going a fuck about anyone else.

I remember Splash. It had its downsides. Every year used to get unauthorized chicken food stall outside. Had fairly unpleasant attitude and left a mess. One year decided to stay put. Smoke etc going into the flats, directly outside the flats. At that point I contacted Council. Still took time to get it removed. Should I have gone back to " home counties"? Or in my case docklands of Plymouth. Had the same with a sound system that decided to set up every Sunday opposite where I lived then. Once or twice is ok. Regularly no. Especially on Sunday.

Living in what has now become full on entertainment area ( it wasn't when I first moved into central Brixton) means one at some point is likely to have the live and let's live pushed to the limit.

These are just two examples btw. This was becoming constant issue as years went on. And central Brixton became more focused on being entertainment centre. Whether "authorized" or not. 

Telling residents to go back to Home Counties doesn't help. Nor are some of us originally from middle class area. I did grow in working class area with a lot of pubs. So it was noisy. But then pubs closed at 11. People had a balance.


----------



## editor (Jun 5, 2022)

Loads of local, long term residents of the Barrier Block got thoroughly pissed of with the all night - sometimes private and ticketed - parties that used to take place on the green space in front of the estate.

 It was noted that much of the crowd and the organisers weren't known to locals. Some parties went on till 6am. 

I've never complained about noise in my life, but I know several residents who did, and I don't blame them.

It's a residential area not a money making opportunity for people who leave a fucking almighty mess behind.


----------



## Leighsw2 (Jun 5, 2022)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Go and have a beer and a dance and cheer up. Or move back to the home counties if you need peace and quiet all weekend


I actually come from northern England and I've lived in Brixton for 30 years (25 in Rushcroft Road), so you can totally fuck off with that attitude.


----------



## Leighsw2 (Jun 5, 2022)

editor said:


> It's a residential area not a money making opportunity for people who leave a fucking almighty mess behind.


My point entirely - for those of us who live here, Brixton is not a 'destination' or a 'vibrant' night out, it's our home and people should have some respect for it.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jun 5, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> About the only thing more annoying than being kept awake by a crazy loud party is being told not to worry about it by people who can't hear it


I was there having a dance, along with a a wide cross section of people who don't object to a bit of fun. Was great to see so many people, young and old, from kids to people 60+, inclusing lots of local faces, there having a dance and enjoying some music at a truly free and welcoming community event on a bank holiday weekend.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 5, 2022)

DietCokeGirl said:


> local faces.



Jay Rayner ?


----------



## pbsmooth (Jun 5, 2022)

DietCokeGirl said:


> I was there having a dance, along with a a wide cross section of people who don't object to a bit of fun. Was great to see so many people, young and old, from kids to people 60+, inclusing lots of local faces, there having a dance and enjoying some music at a truly free and welcoming community event on a bank holiday weekend.


So what? Let me guess, you couldn't hear it when you went to bed? 
Playing a club sound system for 3 days straight til the early hours on a residential street isn't community minded no matter how many people had a nice dance during the day.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 5, 2022)

Leighsw2 said:


> My point entirely - for those of us who live here, Brixton is not a 'destination' or a 'vibrant' night out, it's our home and people should have some respect for it.


What do you think of the plans to turn Windrush Square into an international tourist destination with a giant screen and program of events?


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 5, 2022)

So the Met have killed another black guy.  They haven't said who he is or where he's from, so I don't have a good reason to put it in this thread, but here it is. He was holding a screwdriver, dropped it after being tasered, and officers continued to tase him until he jumped off Chelsea Bridge Man jumps to death in Thames after being tasered by cops


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 5, 2022)

DietCokeGirl said:


> I was there having a dance, along with a a wide cross section of people who don't object to a bit of fun. Was great to see so many people, young and old, from kids to people 60+, inclusing lots of local faces, there having a dance and enjoying some music at a truly free and welcoming community event on a bank holiday weekend.



This wasn't about people objecting to a bit of fun.

It was about three days of a sound system on a residential street.

It doesn't appear that people on the street were asked about this

From reading the posts it looks like if it was one day most would have accepted it

It's the fact that it went on for three days.

What I really object to is implication from this post that anyone who might be affected adversely is somehow not part of the community.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 6, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> So the Met have killed another black guy.  They haven't said who he is or where he's from, so I don't have a good reason to put it in this thread, but here it is. He was holding a screwdriver, dropped it after being tasered, and officers continued to tase him until he jumped off Chelsea Bridge Man jumps to death in Thames after being tasered by cops


Looking at the video it looks very much like torture.
They have enough problems with "restraint" in mental hospitals, without the Met adding exra-judicial killing outside.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 6, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> So the Met have killed another black guy.  They haven't said who he is or where he's from, so I don't have a good reason to put it in this thread, but here it is. He was holding a screwdriver, dropped it after being tasered, and officers continued to tase him until he jumped off Chelsea Bridge Man jumps to death in Thames after being tasered by cops


surely there is never a good reason to taser someone more than once?


CH1 said:


> Looking at the video it looks very much like torture.
> They have enough problems with "restraint" in mental hospitals, without the Met adding exra-judicial killing outside.


and it is shocking that in a city the size of London they closed the only mental health A&E at the Maudsley.  

It seems the police are too often dealing with mental health issues with violence and no compassion and that racism is still such a big issue in how they perceive people as aggressors rather than sufferers.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 6, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> surely there is never a good reason to taser someone more than once?
> 
> and it is shocking that in a city the size of London they closed the only mental health A&E at the Maudsley.
> 
> It seems the police are too often dealing with mental health issues with violence and no compassion and that racism is still such a big issue in how they perceive people as aggressors rather than sufferers.


Mental health awareness training is called for. They keep re-running the script. What lessons did they learn from Sean Rigg's murder?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 6, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Mental health awareness training is called for. They keep re-running the script. What lessons did they learn from Sean Rigg's murder?


what lessons have they ever learned ...


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 7, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> So the Met have killed another black guy.  They haven't said who he is or where he's from, so I don't have a good reason to put it in this thread, but here it is. He was holding a screwdriver, dropped it after being tasered, and officers continued to tase him until he jumped off Chelsea Bridge Man jumps to death in Thames after being tasered by cops





CH1 said:


> Looking at the video it looks very much like torture.
> They have enough problems with "restraint" in mental hospitals, without the Met adding exra-judicial killing outside.









(Source: as stated in image)​
*Condolences to the friends and family of The Late Oladeji Adeyemi Omishore of Pimlico, who is reported to have had some history of mental health issues.*


----------



## CH1 (Jun 7, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> (Source: as stated in image)​
> *Condolences to the friends and family of The Late Oladeji Adeyemi Omishore of Pimlico, who is reported to have had some history of mental health issues.*


Everything is so conditional with the police:
"Footage of the incident appeared to show one of the officers firing a taser and knocking the man to the ground."


----------



## Leighsw2 (Jun 7, 2022)

Rushy said:


> What do you think of the plans to turn Windrush Square into an international tourist destination with a giant screen and program of events?


Please tell me this is an ironic joke......


----------



## editor (Jun 7, 2022)

Leighsw2 said:


> Please tell me this is an ironic joke......


Ros Griffiths & Co are going to 'reclaim' it for tourists Ros Griffiths & Co. Reclaiming Windrush Square


----------



## Rushy (Jun 7, 2022)

Leighsw2 said:


> Please tell me this is an ironic joke......


Brixton Bugle


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 7, 2022)

Rushy said:


> Brixton Bugle


That suggests that £1m will be spent on the toilets, a cafe and a screen. £200k will go to Ros Griffiths/Friends of Windrush Square, for.....what? Having meetings, and leaflets and a web page to tell us how great they are? I object to giving RG any role to do with spending other people's money.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 7, 2022)

Not surprising, though I would welcome knowing if he DID have a knife


This cagey reportage does my head in.


----------



## prunus (Jun 8, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Not surprising, though I would welcome knowing if he DID have a knife
> 
> 
> This cagey reportage does my head in.




They do reply that they believe he did, but it's up to the courts to decide, which is the right response.  I take that to mean there was a knife in the man's possession, and the courts will decide if he had legal excuse for carrying it.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 8, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> The Rushcroft Rd soundsystem has been at it for 3 days straight. Last night it was as loud in my flat as camping out on the runway at Heathrow, and it didn't stop til 1.30





Leighsw2 said:


> Sorry, but we've had this shit for three days solid now and I can't even hear myself think inside my own flat. At the moment the DJ is literally screaming into the mic. I'm fed up of it and I want it to stop!





Gramsci said:


> I don't think that's fair.
> 
> Rushcroft road was never one of the traditionally noisy bits of central Brixton. When I lived in central Brixton
> 
> ...





editor said:


> Loads of local, long term residents of the Barrier Block got thoroughly pissed of with the all night - sometimes private and ticketed - parties that used to take place on the green space in front of the estate.
> 
> It was noted that much of the crowd and the organisers weren't known to locals. Some parties went on till 6am.
> 
> I've never complained about noise in my life, but I know several residents who did, and I don't blame them ...





pbsmooth said:


> ...
> Playing a club sound system for 3 days straight til the early hours on a residential street isn't community minded no matter how many people had a nice dance during the day.





Gramsci said:


> This wasn't about people objecting to a bit of fun.
> 
> It was about three days of a sound system on a residential street.
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


>


Why are you quoting me? Can't you read? I clearly said that I've never made a noise complaint despite having to put up with illegal, all night ticketed private parties outside my block.


----------



## pbsmooth (Jun 8, 2022)

yeah, probably a waste of time anyway and feels a bit lame to me. just prefer to reserve my right to rant about people being arseholes.


----------



## Rushy (Jun 8, 2022)

I complained to Lambeth about a neighbour repeatedly stripping huge piles of insulated electrical wires through burning to retrieve copper. It is a horribly toxic smoke, choking smell and a criminal offence under environmental legislation (enforceable by Lambeth). Lambeth took 3 weeks to get back to me and then said that if they weren't doing it right now, what did I expect them to do about it? I pointed out that I had contacted them at the time and several times after but that this was their first response, so I asked what I should do. They said that next time I should record details and they would look into it. I said that that was what I had just done and they had told me that they could not do anything with the details and had asked me what I expected them to do about it? They said they are very busy. Total head fuck.


----------



## pbsmooth (Jun 8, 2022)

sounds about right. no way they have the staff (or inclination) to bother with 99% of usual queries unfortunately


----------



## nick (Jun 8, 2022)

Same deal with the noise control stuff -pretty sure they now work 9-5 and will "come round to assess it in a week or so".

Since this approach appears to be as useful as a chocolate teapot (cf the 3 day party observations up thread), would it not be prudent for the financially constrained Lambeth to accept defeat and just close these functions completely?

Or so they actually have some successes?


----------



## Rushy (Jun 8, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> sounds about right. no way they have the staff (or inclination) to bother with 99% of usual queries unfortunately


I can totally accept that they don't have the resources in terms of number. But the ones they do have seem to lack any practical skills too. 

Years ago I complained about Fridge Bar holding a new event midnight to 4am on a Wednesday - the whole frontage wide open and sound system (which had been moved up from the lower ground floor) blaring. Even air horns. It happened like clockwork every week. Lambeth said they would look into it. I chased it several times but heard nothing for months whilst the parties continued. When I raised a complaint about the lack of response they replied saying that they had investigated immediately on two separate occasions and found no problem. This seemed unlikely so I asked when they had attended and it was something like Friday at 8pm and Saturday at 10pm - even their website showed they were only just opening at 10pm on a Saturday. Their response to that was that they have procedures to follow (which little people clearly would not understand).

There is just a weird obstructive officiousness about the service.


----------



## Casaubon (Jun 8, 2022)

Lambeth promised to get their act together in 2018, after being taken to the Ombudsman.

_Lambeth Council will improve its noise nuisance service, after an ombudsman found it had turned down more than 6,300 complaints since 2016.
The council had changed its policy as a response to budget cuts, only investigating a noise complaint if three people raised concerns.
But local authorities cannot place restrictions on what they will investigate, local government and social care ombudsman Michael King said.
“Ongoing noise nuisance can cause significant distress, but Lambeth Council’s policy unfairly swept many people’s complaints under the carpet,” he said.
“Councils have a statutory duty to investigate and cannot impose their own limits on what they will and will not consider.
“I’m pleased Lambeth council has now changed its policy to recognise its duties, and will now look into any ongoing concerns that have not been investigated previously,” Mr King added.
During the investigation, the ombudsman found 6,353 other complaints had not been considered because of the change in policy.
The ombudsman found fault with the council for changing its policy, which meant it was not meeting its statutory obligations.
A Lambeth Council spokesperson said the council had made changes and would ensure complaints were handled more effectively.
“We’ve fully accepted the findings of the LGO and apologise unreservedly for the inconvenience caused by the changes to the statutory noise service, which were introduced in 2016,” he said._









						Lambeth Council changes noise complaints policy, after investigation found thousands were turned down
					

Lambeth Council will improve its noise nuisance service, after an ombudsman found it had turned down more than 6,300 complaints since 2016.




					www.wandsworthguardian.co.uk


----------



## Winot (Jun 8, 2022)

nick said:


> Same deal with the noise control stuff -pretty sure they now work 9-5 and will "come round to assess it in a week or so".
> 
> Since this approach appears to be as useful as a chocolate teapot (cf the 3 day party observations up thread), would it not be prudent for the financially constrained Lambeth to accept defeat and just close these functions completely?
> 
> Or so they actually have some successes?


I’m guessing they have a statutory duty to provide that service? Obviously they don’t actually provide it.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 8, 2022)

Casaubon said:


> Lambeth promised to get their act together in 2018, after being taken to the Ombudsman.
> 
> _Lambeth Council will improve its noise nuisance service, after an ombudsman found it had turned down more than 6,300 complaints since 2016.
> The council had changed its policy as a response to budget cuts, only investigating a noise complaint if three people raised concerns.
> ...



That the Council should provide this service was pointed out to local Cllrs more than once.

I remember Cllr Donatus saying at a meeting that it wasn't really needed as Brixton BID could deal with noise issues in central Brixton.

Typical example of how Labour Cllrs ignore residents. It takes a judgement by the ombudsman to get it re instated. 

Labour Cllrs should be defending people's right to a service. Not saying a private business organisation can run it.


----------



## ash (Jun 8, 2022)

nick said:


> Same deal with the noise control stuff -pretty sure they now work 9-5 and will "come round to assess it in a week or so".
> 
> Since this approach appears to be as useful as a chocolate teapot (cf the 3 day party observations up thread), would it not be prudent for the financially constrained Lambeth to accept defeat and just close these functions completely?
> 
> Or so they actually have some successes?


They also have to have 3 separate complaints from 3 different addresses!


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 8, 2022)

Can anyone hear a crowd of kids shrieking? Is Brixton being visited by a celeb?


----------



## editor (Jun 8, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Can anyone hear a crowd of kids shrieking? Is Brixton being visited by a celeb?


There's an immense queue of kids stretching hundreds of metres down Coldharbour Lane.

It's for this: https://www.sofarsounds.com/events/40216


----------



## theboris (Jun 8, 2022)

editor said:


> There's an immense queue of kids stretching hundreds of metres down Coldharbour Lane.
> 
> It's for this: https://www.sofarsounds.com/events/40216


Queuing up from both sides of CHL. Appear to get selfies and autographs from this Aussie hip hop band (?!)


----------



## theboris (Jun 8, 2022)

theboris said:


> Queuing up from both sides of CHL. Appear to get selfies and autographs from this Aussie hip hop band (?!)


Just asked some of the people queuing - they haven't had to pay, so maybe the £22 tickets are for something else.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 8, 2022)

Going back to discussion on this thread about buses. Posted this in the Cull of buse thread:

Post in thread 'TfL "cull of buses" consultation' TfL "cull of buses" consultation

Labour group pamphlet on why Tory imposed cuts are bad.

Also found this article. Putting forward idea of free or very low cost public transport for ciites. Actually being tried in some parts of the world.









						Free public transport: the new global initiative clearing the air, roads and helping keep climate targets on track
					

All around the world, cities, towns and even whole countries are waking up to the many benefits that come from making public transport completely free. In what appears almost unimaginable to old...




					www.rapidtransition.org
				




The opposite to what is happening in this country.

It also depends, according the article , on having a frequent service. So the way that this Tory government is making TfL reduce bus service as has been pointed out here will also make the service less desirable.

A move to more green transport and away from cars requires ideas like this. Instead of forcing TfL to reduce bus services these kinds of ideas should be looked at.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jun 8, 2022)

Binki "Show me the grant money" Taylor spotted eyeing up the Beehive Place street gallery. Wonder what bland, council funded, profit skimmed "community project" she's got in mind.


----------



## r0bb0 (Jun 9, 2022)

Winot said:


> I’m guessing they have a statutory duty to provide that service? Obviously they don’t actually provide it.


Lambeth are tuff to deal with. Received the Summer 2022 edition of Lambethtalk, free to your door, and is advertising Windrush Festival on the front cover, page 11. The page is way too internet reliant giving no info apart from a web address, sure there's a rather jolly picture and the dates. Went to the website and it's 404! Instead of just posting here I did email them yesterday, no reply, page is still 404 today!


----------



## Rushy (Jun 12, 2022)

Delighted to see that paths have been restored and the grassy areas of Windrush Square have been returfed.

 

I wonder whether the fresh look will be preserved after a lorry has been to collect this skip from the middle of the newly turfed area.

The skip itself is almost the width of the pedestrian path.  The wheel to wheel width of a skip lorry required to pick it up is about a meter wider. And well over 10 tons when loaded.


----------



## Not a Vet (Jun 12, 2022)

Flat fire on brixton water lane. Police CSI and fire equivalent on site. Looks like second floor communal area completely gutted.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 12, 2022)

Rushy said:


> Delighted to see that paths have been restored and the grassy areas of Windrush Square have been returfed.
> 
> View attachment 326883 View attachment 326888
> 
> ...



don’t hold your breath, the dog run in Kennington park was returfed at no small cost after 5/6 years under concrete for the northern line extension, about a year later it’s still closed and locked, Lambeth parks identified ‘issues’ and it’s back in the hands of the contractors....


----------



## Rushy (Jun 12, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> don’t hold your breath, the dog run in Kennington park was returfed at no small cost after 5/6 years under concrete for the northern line extension, about a year later it’s still closed and locked, Lambeth parks identified ‘issues’ and it’s back in the hands of the contractors....


Funnily enough I saw a similar thing happen to the path between Meath House and Park View House. The gardens and path had been intensively used as a builder's yard and parking site during refurbishment of the block. A lot of the paving had been smashed and left uneven by vehicles driving over it. This was all lifted and the broken slabs being neatly piled for collection. The path was then re-laid and looked brand new.  A huge grab lorry was sent to collect the waste. Unfortunately, the pile of slabs was on the wrong side of the newly laid path. The huge lorry drove repeatedly over the pedestrian path, cracking most of the new paving slabs and sinking what was left into the newly laid foundations, leaving it more smashed and uneven than it had been at the outset. The contractor denied having done this. Lambeth accepted their denial. The very worst bits were repaired again and the rest is the same five years later.


----------



## Gramsci (Jun 12, 2022)

Going back to buses being cut issue saw this on my local Labour Cllr Twitter.









						Tell the Tories: Stop punishing Londoners by cutting our buses
					

SIGN AND SHARE




					action.labour.org.uk
				






> Once again Boris Johnson, Grant Shapps and the Conservative Government are punishing Londoners.
> 
> Ministers are forcing TfL to cut 4 per cent of its bus network after the Coronavirus pandemic decimated TfL’s finances.
> 
> ...



Seems right to me. Worth signing.

I've put in objection to removing bus 45 which I use on Coldharbour lane. On the TFL consultation website.


----------



## editor (Jun 13, 2022)

Here's a right charmer


----------



## edcraw (Jun 13, 2022)

editor said:


> Here's a right charmer



It’s bizarre the amount of time she seems to spend @ing MPs, councillors & Lambeth Labour as if they should deal with things like that on Twitter. And if it’s a question on trying to bring attention to an issue don’t what your tweet with an @. But then she’s also retweeting Toby Young so…..


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jun 14, 2022)

thought this might be of use to some, please share with anyone you know who might benefit -


----------



## CH1 (Jun 14, 2022)

I would normally put this on an obscure Brixton Fairies thread, but seeing as this council/198 gallery event is so proximate can I ask why they have "cut out" any reference to gays - in Gay Pride months as well!

"*Come, you spirits That tend on mortal thoughts, unsex me here And fill me from the crown to the toe top-full Of direst cruelty!"  *(Lady Macbeth for those who aren't up on their Shakespeare)


----------



## editor (Jun 14, 2022)

CH1 said:


> I would normally put this on an obscure Brixton Fairies thread, but seeing as this council/198 gallery event is so proximate can I ask why they have "cut out" any reference to gays - in Gay Pride months as well!
> 
> "*Come, you spirits That tend on mortal thoughts, unsex me here And fill me from the crown to the toe top-full Of direst cruelty!"  *(Lady Macbeth for those who aren't up on their Shakespeare)
> 
> View attachment 327276


I'll run a piece on Buzz about the exhibition tomorrow. I enjoyed this article: Remembering Pearl Alcock, the Black bisexual shebeen queen of Brixton - gal-dem


----------



## Tron Cruise (Jun 15, 2022)

edcraw said:


> It’s bizarre the amount of time she seems to spend @ing MPs, councillors & Lambeth Labour as if they should deal with things like that on Twitter. And if it’s a question on trying to bring attention to an issue don’t what your tweet with an @. But then she’s also retweeting Toby Young so…..


She’s a Bot. Block and move on.


----------



## editor (Jun 15, 2022)

Here it is: A retrospective of the work of Pearl Alcock at the 198 Contemporary Arts Centre, Brixton, 15th Jun – 14th Aug 2022


----------



## CH1 (Jun 15, 2022)

editor said:


> Here it is: A retrospective of the work of Pearl Alcock at the 198 Contemporary Arts Centre, Brixton, 15th Jun – 14th Aug 2022


I went to the preview this evening.
"Thirty-five years after her iconic solo show ‘Mood Paintings’ at 198 Gallery in 1989" you say. There was a poster on the right hand side of the café going into the gallery for the 1989 exhibition - though it didn't give a year, so me and a couple of friends were speculating it could have been early 90s - the telephone number for the gallery was 071 xxx xxxxx.
This 1989 poster showed one of Pearl's Caribbean-naïve style pictures. Palm trees & stuff. I saw her selling this style of work in Brixton, and she told me it weas popular with tourists. At that time I didn't know of here more abstract work.
All of the work in this show is fiery/twirly abstract stuff. Seemed to me some of them bigger and more dramatic paintings than were on show in Manchester. George Melley discussing this work with Pearl sees it as partly figurative, and she does too. To me some of these pictures look like the gates of hell - but then I expect a picture's meaning is a projection of the beholder too. 
I think the big night is likely to be Friday June 24th, Catherine Ross will do her monologue as Pearl. Not sure what the two Brixton artists are doing - but by all accounts both knew Pearl, at least in her later years.
I was quite taken with the film clip on Outsider Art (fortunately for me in my current semi-deaf condition this was running with subtitles).  This was part of a film introduced by the late Monika Kinley, artist and collector of Outsider Art. The film featured George Melley meeting Pearl and discussing some of her pictures.
Out of interest the address was 93b I think - presumably 93b Effra Parade. During her life Pearl somehow seemed to live at a number of addresses all in the vicinity of St Georges Mansions (and therefore the South London Gay Community Centre).
Happy to have caught up with events, and looking forward to 24th June.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 16, 2022)

heads up......


----------



## CH1 (Jun 16, 2022)

Pearl is now commemorated in a Museum of London short


----------



## T & P (Jun 17, 2022)

Just seen a bus on Brixton Hill with the engine compartment completely burnt out, still smouldering a bit, and a couple of fire engines in attendance. I guess it couldn’t handle the heat…


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 17, 2022)

T & P said:


> Just seen a bus on Brixton Hill with the engine compartment completely burnt out, still smouldering a bit, and a couple of fire engines in attendance. I guess it couldn’t handle the heat…


must be this


----------



## T & P (Jun 17, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> must be this



Yes. That fire looks very impressive! The only bit of the bus I noticed was properly burnt to a crisp was the back end, but I guess tit must have gutted much of the inside as well.


----------



## technical (Jun 17, 2022)

And a car on fire just further towards Streatham hill station



(*ed: image rotated)


----------



## technical (Jun 17, 2022)

Sorry - can't work out how to edit it so picture is right way up


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2022)

Here's a video from the bus fire


----------



## CH1 (Jun 17, 2022)

editor said:


> Here's a video from the bus fire



Are you sure? The twitter photo is clearly the Holmewood Gardens bus stop on Brixton Hill east side.
The video doesn't even look like Brixton Hill to me.


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Are you sure? The twitter photo is clearly the Holmewood Gardens bus stop on Brixton Hill east side.
> The video doesn't even look like Brixton Hill to me.


AFAIK it was in Streatham Hill but I have no idea!


----------



## editor (Jun 17, 2022)

So Chopstix Noodle Bar chain is coming to the cursed space formerly taken up by Starbucks by the tube.

Here's some info on them:



			https://www.foodserviceequipmentjournal.com/big-interview-chopstix-founders-cook-winning-quick-service-kitchen-recipe/


----------



## CH1 (Jun 17, 2022)

editor said:


> AFAIK it was in Streatham Hill but I have no idea!


I may have to retract - the video clip could be the same spot from a different angle.
But it's Brixton Hill - opposite the big Sainsbury's Local. Bus stop called "Holmewood Gardens"


----------



## T & P (Jun 18, 2022)

Yes, that's where I saw it.


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2022)

Rain! YES!


*edit. Oh, that was it.


----------



## Ol Nick (Jun 18, 2022)

editor said:


> So Chopstix Noodle Bar chain is coming to the cursed space formerly taken up by Starbucks by the tube.
> 
> Here's some info on them:
> 
> ...


I was going to ask if this is the return of Speedy Noodle


----------



## edcraw (Jun 18, 2022)

Is this really a thing?


----------



## AverageJoe (Jun 18, 2022)

I'm on my way.


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2022)

AverageJoe said:


> I'm on my way.


Hails Uber


----------



## Rushy (Jun 18, 2022)

I can feel a severe case of FOMO coming on.


----------



## edcraw (Jun 18, 2022)

Worried now - my partner goes swimming early on a Monday…


----------



## editor (Jun 18, 2022)

edcraw said:


> Worried now - my partner goes swimming early on a Monday…


Worried about what, exactly?


----------



## Rushy (Jun 18, 2022)

editor said:


> Worried about what, exactly?


Whether or not inverted commas are required around "swimming".


----------



## edcraw (Jun 18, 2022)

editor said:


> Worried about what, exactly?


They’re hooking up with other early morning swimmers who might contribute to Buzz 😬


----------



## edcraw (Jun 18, 2022)

I doubt this does happen btw seems to be one of these puritanical people that thinks Brockwell is just there for their own quiet enjoyment.

The park was fantastic yesterday evening - filled with tons of people making the most of it.


----------



## story (Jun 19, 2022)

Maybe a sex worker and their client?

I’ll sometime walk past people doing sex on Rush Common, Raleigh Gardens etc. I’m pretty sure it’s not punters from The White Horse who couldn’t wait to get home

The night shift often doesn’t end til gone 6 AM.


----------



## editor (Jun 20, 2022)

Free film premiere! Dunns of Brixton feature film premiere on Sunday, July 3rd 2022











						Dunns of Brixton feature film premiere – cancelled
					

Dunns of Brixton is a ‘glocal’ feature film shot around Brixton, and it was to be premiered at a local open air screening  before launching on Amazon Prime later in the month. This has …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Jun 20, 2022)

editor said:


> Free film premiere! Dunns of Brixton feature film: street party premiere on Sunday, July 3rd 2022
> 
> View attachment 328140
> 
> ...


You got me there - assumed you meant this


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2022)

"Grow up
Never
But We
Old
May Grow
We"

Some hipster tosh in the Villaaaaage.


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 22, 2022)

Isn't it to be read the other way round? It's promoting his latest album


----------



## editor (Jun 22, 2022)

sparkybird said:


> Isn't it to be read the other way round? It's promoting his latest album


Yes I get that but everyone I know has read it the way I've described!
And fuck adverts on pavements anyway.


----------



## sparkybird (Jun 22, 2022)

Yes I read it that way first!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 22, 2022)

sparkybird said:


> Isn't it to be read the other way round? It's promoting his latest album


----------



## mx wcfc (Jun 22, 2022)

Slightly intrigued/couldn't give a fuck as to who this artist is....................


----------



## edcraw (Jun 23, 2022)

It’s Example 🥱









						Example announces 8th Album today
					

Example announces his 8th studio album “We May Grow Old  But We Never Grow Up”




					www.totalntertainment.com


----------



## prunus (Jun 23, 2022)

editor said:


> Yes I get that but everyone I know has read it the way I've described!
> And fuck adverts on pavements anyway.



Quite apart from its other annoying qualities it seems to be implying that this is a desirable state - to never grow up - but really it’s important to grow up, otherwise you remain childish and immature and quite frankly a pain in the arse. 

What I suspect it “means” is that we won’t get boring - because it’s (childishly and immaturely) equating “growing up” with “being boring”.   

So stinky poo-bums to it.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jun 23, 2022)

Such a profound message- congrats to Example's PR and Marketing crew.


----------



## pbsmooth (Jun 23, 2022)

imagine coming up with that slogan and thinking, yep, this is the one. it was a tired old cliche about 50 years ago.


----------



## edcraw (Jun 23, 2022)

He used to be quite fun before he decided to go EDM.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jun 23, 2022)

edit ......el chapo has been found


----------



## Ryan2468 (Jun 24, 2022)

Interesting column about the Brixton McDonalds and the human stories behind it, since it opened in 92. It's from Vittles which is a paid-for Substack newsletter (recommend you subscribe if you're interested in food and associated social/cultural history, they commission a lot of interesting writers from diverse backgrounds, kind of an antidote to typically more elitist writing about food you usually see) but I've screenshotted it and saved it here on Imgur in case anyone is interested in reading.


----------



## pbsmooth (Jun 24, 2022)

nice piece even if I always struggle when people get misty-eyed about fast food corporations.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jun 24, 2022)

Plant sale tomorrow -come and get yer cuttings!


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 24, 2022)

Is today the day for gay male hookups in M&S? Very weird vibe there. Gave me a brief taste of what it's like to be a woman I suppose.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jun 24, 2022)

Every day is a great day for gay hookups. Enjoy!


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 24, 2022)

Maybe it was just a random concentration of gentlemen in tight trackie bottoms.  First time I've been cruised while reaching for the double cream.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jun 25, 2022)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Plant sale tomorrow -come and get yer cuttings!


Plants, eco printed tshirts, hand made gifts, all sorts of treats for sale outside 118 Ferndale Road - come and browse!


----------



## CH1 (Jun 25, 2022)

This is my penitential offering for not going to hear about the making of "Pressure" at the Ritzy.
I will instead be hearing about the new website which celebrates gays, anarchists, squatters and shebeen-goers in the Railton Road front-line area Revolting Gays
My contribution was strictly as a shebeen goer - and I was surprised earlier this months to hear from "Academia" the pestilential academic version of Linked-In that "an academic paper mentioned you" - and to uniquely find it was true.
Milo Bettochi did a Ph.D thesis on "Fairies, feminists and queer anarchists - geographies of squatting in Brixton, south London (Nottingham University 2021)
Not overwhelm people, as this work is 219 pages long, I thought as it is Pearl's Weekend at 198 Gallery I would post Milo's account of Peral Alcock - the Shebeen Queen of Railton Road.



I should add that Milo actually has the correct location for Pearl's club - it was 103 Railton Road.
For some reason Wikipedia insists that is was 106 Railton Road - a residential house with no basement.
Is it possible to edit Wikipedia these days?


----------



## ash (Jun 25, 2022)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Plants, eco printed tshirts, hand made gifts, all sorts of treats for sale outside 118 Ferndale Road - come and browse!


Looks like you’re a stones throw from us. I’d pop over but we’re at the Clapham Pride Festival.
Love the social distancing sign 🤣🤣. I missed it when I took the photo!


----------



## editor (Jun 25, 2022)

Brixton Immortals domino club in Windrush Square











						In photos: Brixton Immortals domino club in Windrush Square, Sat 25th June 2022
					

The Brixton Immortals domino club took over Windrush Square today, with multiple games taking place in the shade of the London plane tree that dominates the square. Here’s some photos:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 26, 2022)

Good night in Brixton tonight, even managed to chat with a pimp in St Matthews, which hasn't happened to me since the pandemic


----------



## urbanspaceman (Jun 26, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> Good night in Brixton tonight, even managed to chat with a pimp in St Matthews, which hasn't happened to me since the pandemic


you are so cool


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> Good night in Brixton tonight, even managed to chat with a pimp in St Matthews, which hasn't happened to me since the pandemic


Did you used to regularly chat to pimps?


----------



## pbsmooth (Jun 26, 2022)

"Busy tonight? When do you finish?"


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 26, 2022)

urbanspaceman said:


> you are so cool



Thanks dad


----------



## Rushy (Jun 27, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> Good night in Brixton tonight, even managed to chat with a pimp in St Matthews, which hasn't happened to me since the pandemic


Did they sort you out?


----------



## urbanspaceman (Jun 27, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> Good night in Brixton tonight, even managed to chat with a pimp in St Matthews, which hasn't happened to me since the pandemic


Did he give you any tips on how to brutalise and exploit women ?


----------



## BusLanes (Jun 27, 2022)

I had to make my excuses but if you do have any questions, St Matthews late Saturday night is where you might find him


----------



## CH1 (Jun 28, 2022)

Anyone know what Global Majority VS is?
I saw this leaflet stuck MFJ-style to my nearest bus stop in Coldharbour Lane

I did make enquiries of a friendly Ghanaian pastor to see what the Twi phrases meant.
He said it was similar to football supporters shouting "Away the lads". So in political rhetoric it's more like "We're coming to get you!" than a quote from Das Kapital.

Anyhow further perusal on Facebook reveals that these people have an event on Windrush Square on 11th June.
Now I can understand people on here not noting the West Indian Ex-Serviceman's ceremonies on Sunday with an MP (or maybe MPs?) in attendance.  The West Indian Association of Service Personnel presents The Windrush Commemoration & Celebration
This event seemed barely publicised, and I only learned of it when it was underway and I was due elsewhere.

Now this radical event commemorating the sueing of HM Government for genocide against the planet!!
I think us Urbanites had better get out of the bars, stop engaging with pimps in the wee small hours and SMELL THE COFFEE.


----------



## TopCat (Jun 29, 2022)

STOP defacing the bus stops!


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 30, 2022)

The New Statesman has an article by Nicholas Lezard, about how he can't find a pub on Railton Road The Brixton where I once sought hash and Red Stripe has gone missing Maybe if the twat had heard of phones he could have found the Effra? Must be the weakest article ever about Brixton gentrification. Which is quite an achievement.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 30, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> The New Statesman has an article by Nicholas Lezard, about how he can't find a pub on Railton Road The Brixton where I once sought hash and Red Stripe has gone missing Maybe if the twat had heard of phones he could have found the Effra? Must be the weakest article ever about Brixton gentrification. Which is quite an achievement.


I imagine he means the Hamilton Arms - now a supermarket.
That was the one favoured by squatters anarchists gays and CLR James - and Linton Kewsi Johnson, according to Brixton Buzz The now-closed Hamilton Arms pub at 128 Railton Road, SE24 in 2003


----------



## CH1 (Jun 30, 2022)

Incidentally for those nostalgic about lost and changed pubs - and the London Underground there is a late nite showing of "Death Line" tonight at 12.25 am. This zombie horror is set in the tunnels of the Picaddilly Line (Covent Garden) and features the catch phrase "Mind the doors!" which I think are probably uttered by the former landlord of the George Canning/Hobgoblin/Hootananny - namely Gordon Petrie the actor/publican/wrestler.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 30, 2022)

Pretty nauseating day for public transport users.
First - remember this from the Mayor? Mayor promises no more 'golden goodbyes' for TfL staff

That was 2018. Now today in 2022 we have Almost 600 TfL fat cats earned £100,000 a year – and director got £626k pay-off

That includes paying Vernon Everett £626,037 as a leaving present - he is being "let go" to head up Greater Manchester transport for Andy Burnham. Essentially the job is to reconstruct the old Manchester Bus company SELNEC which was destroyed by the Thatcherites. But how many fat cats will there be in SELNEC 2? 

And what did Vernon Everett actually DO for TFL - except empty its coffers?

BTW Clare Holland points out today that the consultation period on scrapping bus 45 and altering bus 59 has been extended to 7th August (due to public outrage no doubt) Central London Bus Review

Tempted to give my usual reply - borrow a guillotine for Windrush Square.
As Voltaire remarked upon the execution of Admiral Bynge for failing to prevent the French taking Minorca
" the English found it necessary from time to time to shoot an admiral “*pour encourager les autres*” (“in order to encourage the others”). [Candide]


----------



## edcraw (Jun 30, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> The New Statesman has an article by Nicholas Lezard, about how he can't find a pub on Railton Road The Brixton where I once sought hash and Red Stripe has gone missing Maybe if the twat had heard of phones he could have found the Effra? Must be the weakest article ever about Brixton gentrification. Which is quite an achievement.


White middle class Cambridge graduate moans about gentrification 🥱

Obviously there are genuine concerns about gentrification but trying when so often it comes from people that were pretty much the first wave.


----------



## CH1 (Jun 30, 2022)

Stop and search.......   
**


----------



## GarveyLives (Jun 30, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> In case anyone wants to contact their MP about Ian Taylor, here are some email addresses:
> 
> Dulwich and West Norwood, Helen Hayes, helen.hayes.mp@parliament.uk
> Camberwell and Peckham, Harriet Harman, harriet.harman.mp@parliament.uk
> ...



*Ian Taylor* (also known as Fluximus) lived in the Brixton area, performed in the Brixton area, and ultimately died in the Brixton area.  When he lay dying in police custody in the street three years ago, the primary concern of many on this internet forum was the redirection buses and whether or not a local domino club was involved.  Therefore, it is unlikely that they will want to contact their members of parliament regarding the treatment of Mr Taylor.  





*"He died on the street begging for help not from just one, but seven police officers who casually dismissed his pleas and even went so far as to laugh and mock him."*

*- Ian Taylor’s Aunt, Pauline Taylor*


----------



## prunus (Jul 1, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> *Ian Taylor* (also known as Fluximus) lived in the Brixton area, performed in the Brixton area, and ultimately died in the Brixton area.  When he lay dying in police custody in the street three years ago, the primary concern of many on this internet forum was the redirection buses and whether or not a local domino club was involved.  Therefore, it is unlikely that they will want to contact their members of parliament regarding the treatment of Mr Taylor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Your premise is almost certainly fallacious, but in any case does not lead to your conclusion. People can care about more than one thing. They can want to chatter about bus routes while _at the same time_ being furious at police brutality and systematic racism. 

Your post I think runs foul of rule one for life: “don’t be a dick”.


----------



## pbsmooth (Jul 1, 2022)

While the police must always be held to account it seems pertinent to mention he was stabbed multiple times before they turned up.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Jul 1, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> While the police must always be held to account it seems pertinent to mention he was stabbed multiple times before they turned up.


Are you sure you are talking about the same incident?


----------



## felonius monk (Jul 1, 2022)

An Evening Standard article reported the Ian Taylor death and in the same article that someone was stabbed on the same day over in Battersea. That's probably the confusion.


----------



## T & P (Jul 1, 2022)

editor said:


> Interesting to see that the Victoria Line extends as far as the western part of the Moorlands Estate.
> 
> View attachment 308531
> 
> ...



YouTube just suggested the video below, and it reminded me of your post and subsequent conversation a few months ago. Sadly the video doesn't show the sidings, but it still shows the impressive track crossover just before the station...


----------



## pbsmooth (Jul 1, 2022)

Sorry confused by that article indeed 😔


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 2, 2022)

Just wondered if anyone here knows about smoke alarms. In their infinite wisdom when the Council re wired my flat the smoke alarm system is now not batteries but hooked into the electrical circuit.

Just about anything sets it off.

The Toaster, cooking chips in the oven. It's so sensitive it is driving me up the wall. 

I can't turn it off. 

Only way I'm finding is to stop making toast unless I stand over the Toaster and check it all the time. Anything beyond light toasting and its fifty fifty the alarm will go off. 

Same with oven. Cook chips open oven and it might go off. 

I'm at my wits end. 

Any advice?


----------



## teuchter (Jul 2, 2022)

You can usually detach the alarm bit from a kind of baseplate that it connects into (and is what is wired into the mains).

However, I don't really want to advise you to do that and then learn that your flat went on fire and the alarm didn't go off.

The alarm in my flat also goes off at the slightest hint of burnt toast. Is it easy to reach? Usually there's a button you can press on the alarm to silence it.


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 2, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Just wondered if anyone here knows about smoke alarms. In their infinite wisdom when the Council re wired my flat the smoke alarm system is now not batteries but hooked into the electrical circuit.
> 
> Just about anything sets it off.
> 
> ...


They've fitted the wrong type of alarm. In areas like the kitchen a heat alarm is required which doesn't get triggered by eg toasters. Ask them to come back and replace it with the correct alarm. 
It will be wired to the mains so you can't turn it off unfortunately and even if you switch off the power it will have a back up battery to keep it going.
Hope this helps


----------



## 74drew (Jul 2, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Just wondered if anyone here knows about smoke alarms. In their infinite wisdom when the Council re wired my flat the smoke alarm system is now not batteries but hooked into the electrical circuit.
> 
> Just about anything sets it off.
> 
> ...


Always found a sock worked quite well in hotel rooms.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 2, 2022)

sparkybird said:


> They've fitted the wrong type of alarm. In areas like the kitchen a heat alarm is required which doesn't get triggered by eg toasters. Ask them to come back and replace it with the correct alarm.
> It will be wired to the mains so you can't turn it off unfortunately and even if you switch off the power it will have a back up battery to keep it going.
> Hope this helps


Quite often though you end up (in addition to the heat alarm) having to put a smoke alarm somewhere where smoke from the kitchen can easily drift towards it ... for example when the kitchen/living areas are open to each other. At least on a cautious reading of the rules (which I always find frustratingly non-specific).


----------



## Rushy (Jul 2, 2022)

74drew said:


> Always found a sock worked quite well in hotel rooms.


Are you talking about the same thing?


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 2, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Quite often though you end up (in addition to the heat alarm) having to put a smoke alarm somewhere where smoke from the kitchen can easily drift towards it ... for example when the kitchen/living areas are open to each other. At least on a cautious reading of the rules (which I always find frustratingly non-specific).


in which case the installer needs to assess and if necessary just fit heat alarms where there is a risk of false alarms. Although I would only fit 1 (heat) alarm in an open plan kitchen/living room as it's basically just 1 room. They are more expensive than smoke alarms which is why Lambeth probably installed them.....


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Just wondered if anyone here knows about smoke alarms. In their infinite wisdom when the Council re wired my flat the smoke alarm system is now not batteries but hooked into the electrical circuit.
> 
> Just about anything sets it off.
> 
> ...


A load of people in my block ripped them off the ceiling in frustration which totally defeated the object, but that's what happens when you fit shit alarms.

I took mine off and bought two Google Nest alarms which are well worth the outlay.


----------



## editor (Jul 2, 2022)

T & P said:


> YouTube just suggested the video below, and it reminded me of your post and subsequent conversation a few months ago. Sadly the video doesn't show the sidings, but it still shows the impressive track crossover just before the station...



Thanks for posting this as it prompted me to post this on Buzz









						Brixton tube station’s ‘amazing high speed crossover’ and the sidings that continue under Brixton Village
					

Described in the video clip as ‘quite scary for drivers,’ the crossover for trains entering Brixton tube station has been designed to be traversed at high speeds.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 2, 2022)

sparkybird said:


> in which case the installer needs to assess and if necessary just fit heat alarms where there is a risk of false alarms. Although I would only fit 1 (heat) alarm in an open plan kitchen/living room as it's basically just 1 room. They are more expensive than smoke alarms which is why Lambeth probably installed them.....



I had a look. In kitchen I have Heat Alarm and Carbon monoxide alarm. Just outside the kitchen there is a smoke alarm in the hall way. One of two in hallway.

What happens is if there is small amount of smoke from the toaster or yesterday I was cooking chips in oven. Opened oven and a little smoke came out from the oil.

The heat alarm goes off first. Then followed by the smoke alarm in the hallway. Whether the kitchen door is open or closed.

My main problem is that I turn off heat alarm. Then go to turn off smoke alarm in hallway. If I don't do it quick enough the Heat alarm comes back on. Have to get my partner to turn off hallway and I do heat alarm at same time.

It's this that's doing my head in. As they are all linked if two go off its almost impossible to turn it off on one's own.

Why a bit of smoke is setting off the heat alarm is beyond me. I leave kitchen window open if using the oven or toaster. And turn on the air vent. It's still fifty fifty the alarm will go off.

I don't think the Carbon monoxide alarm is going off. Though to be frank this is happening early morning or late at night when I'm not at my most alert.


----------



## Not a Vet (Jul 2, 2022)

If you go to your fuse box, you might find that the alarm is on a separate circuit and is therefore controllable by switching off at the box when you are cooking


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 3, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> I had a look. In kitchen I have Heat Alarm and Carbon monoxide alarm. Just outside the kitchen there is a smoke alarm in the hall way. One of two in hallway.
> 
> What happens is if there is small amount of smoke from the toaster or yesterday I was cooking chips in oven. Opened oven and a little smoke came out from the oil.
> 
> ...


Thanks for posting that info. The heat alarm should definitely not be going off for a bit of smoke. False alarms can also be caused by dust/spiders in the alarms and they should be cleaned/hoovered few times a year. However since yours only goes off when cooking I think it could be faulty.
You've rightly identified that being a linked system one will set off the other.
When you say 'switch off', I'm guessing you mean pushing the 'hush' button? You definitely shouldn't be having to do this each time.
Is the carbon monoxide alarm integral with the heat alarm? If it is, it's really hard to know which is being set off.
You could buy a separate cheap carbon monoxide alarm (or I have one you could borrow) and see if this ever goes off just to make sure.
I do think you should get in touch with Lambeth about this as what they've installed is not fit for purpose


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 3, 2022)

Not a Vet said:


> If you go to your fuse box, you might find that the alarm is on a separate circuit and is therefore controllable by switching off at the box when you are cooking


Problem with this is that they'll be a backup battery in each alarm, so they'll still operate


----------



## CH1 (Jul 4, 2022)

This came into my inbox. Might be fun - and a chance to see what is behind the Sports Direct shop - and at risk from  redevelopment


----------



## Thaw (Jul 4, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Just wondered if anyone here knows about smoke alarms. In their infinite wisdom when the Council re wired my flat the smoke alarm system is now not batteries but hooked into the electrical circuit.
> 
> Just about anything sets it off.
> 
> ...


Is there not a separate fuse switch to just turn it off there? Thats what i had to do recently when changing the backup batteries.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Jul 5, 2022)

CH1 said:


> You got me there - assumed you meant this
> View attachment 328158


got confused by this at first, is it taken from outside the tube station (these days)?


----------



## editor (Jul 5, 2022)

wemakeyousoundb said:


> got confused by this at first, is it taken from outside the tube station (these days)?


A bit further down. You can see Marks & Spencer in the middle.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 6, 2022)

Thaw said:


> Is there not a separate fuse switch to just turn it off there? Thats what i had to do recently when changing the backup batteries.



No there isn't. The alarm system is linked to another part of wiring. So if I turn it off I also turn of section of my power for flat . Must be to stop people just turning it off. Tried this a while back.


----------



## edcraw (Jul 8, 2022)

Not sure if this is old news but, according to Popbitch, Boris Johnson’s moving to Myatt’s Fields apparently…



> The committee of the Myatt's Field Dog Show have wasted no time in firing up the WhatsApp group chat to rewrite the contest's constitution – blocking soon-to-be neighbours, the Johnsons, from entering any future show. (Poor Dilyn.)


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 8, 2022)

Makes sense, his wife bought a place there before he became PM


----------



## CH1 (Jul 8, 2022)

edcraw said:


> Not sure if this is old news but, according to Popbitch, Boris Johnson’s moving to Myatt’s Fields apparently…


This from Sky 9 May 2022  Car crashes into garden of Boris Johnson's £1.2m house in Camberwell


----------



## snowy_again (Jul 8, 2022)

edcraw said:


> Not sure if this is old news but, according to Popbitch, Boris Johnson’s moving to Myatt’s Fields apparently…


It’s a 2 bed flat isn’t it?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 8, 2022)

snowy_again said:


> It’s a 2 bed flat isn’t it?


James O'Brien this morning said they might move to a flat in Wandsworth.
Maybe Carrie bought the house in Myatts Fields as an investment?
But the photo on Sky's website does look like a house.


----------



## felonius monk (Jul 8, 2022)

They had a flat in Camberwell but then moved to a 4 bed house "overlooking a park" nearby in 2019 (according to the, um, Daily Mail).


----------



## CH1 (Jul 8, 2022)

felonius monk said:


> They had a flat in Camberwell but then moved to a 4 bed house "overlooking a park" nearby in 2019 (according to the, um, Daily Mail).


Yeah the flat (where a Momentum member neighbour was holding a glass to the wall and called the police to an alleged domestic incident) was in Grove Park SE5 - which is quite near to Denmark Hill station.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 9, 2022)

Had an email this morning about this - not had a chance to have a good look at it yet, but interested to know what you all think:





__





						Consultation: Lambeth Design Guide Supplementary Planning Document (SPD)
					






					content.govdelivery.com
				












						Have your say on our revised draft guidance for new development in Lambeth
					

Lambeth Council is consulting on the Revised Draft Lambeth Design Guide Supplementary Planning Document (SPD) as part of a two-stage process. The SPD will assist property owners and designers to deliver high quality design outcomes for all development. This second stage consultation runs from 08...




					beta.lambeth.gov.uk


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 9, 2022)

section 3 page 6 - What does this mean in relation to Hondo tower?


> Building Height and Mass - Conventional Frontages
> 3.11 With the need for continued growth in Lambeth and in recognition that London’s character is ever-evolving much of the new development coming forward is going to be taller than its current context. In some instances development may be substantially taller.
> Designers should:
> 1. Step massing down in sensitive locations where it would be desirable to respond positively to established context; especially heritage assets and in relation to neighbour amenity.
> ...


----------



## lang rabbie (Jul 9, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Yeah the flat (where a Momentum member neighbour was holding a glass to the wall and called the police to an alleged domestic incident) was in Grove Park SE5 - which is quite near to Denmark Hill station.


Brunswick Park, Camberwell not Grove Park, Peckham shurely?


----------



## CH1 (Jul 9, 2022)

lang rabbie said:


> Brunswick Park, Camberwell not Grove Park, Peckham shurely?


Can't be sure - but I read or heard a report it was Grove Park.
The BBC had this interesting photo from Reuters at the time.
Being an evil bastard with time on my hands I did pop up to do a recce and there were several street of same types doing the same thing.
Grove Park has some massive houses now converted into flats.
Does Brunswick Park have grand multiplexed houses? Does it have railings for putting cheeky posters on?


A poster opposite Boris Johnson's London home shows not everyone supports his leadership bid


----------



## technical (Jul 9, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> section 3 page 6 - What does this mean in relation to Hondo tower?


Hondo planning application has been withdrawn (for now at least)


----------



## Jimbeau (Jul 9, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Can't be sure - but I read or heard a report it was Grove Park.
> The BBC had this interesting photo from Reuters at the time.
> Being an evil bastard with time on my hands I did pop up to do a recce and there were several street of same types doing the same thing.
> Grove Park has some massive houses now converted into flats.
> ...


It was definitely Brunswick Park. SE corner by the tennis courts.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 10, 2022)

Jimbeau said:


> It was definitely Brunswick Park. SE corner by the tennis courts.


Most likely then it was SLP or the Standard getting it wrong at the time.
I have to say Brunswick Park must have been the site of that naughty road-side poster - the place is replete with railings!


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2022)

Who the fuck buys these salmonella hot dogs?


----------



## alex_ (Jul 11, 2022)

editor said:


> Who the fuck buys these salmonella hot dogs?
> 
> View attachment 331637



Love how you captured him having a drag on his cig.


----------



## bimble (Jul 11, 2022)

Interesting story today- reportedly a man walked out of the Santander bank in Brixton with 150 grand, after pretending to work for g4s. Staff twigged after he’d successfully carried the suitcases out two at a time but then didn’t come back to sign the paperwork .


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 11, 2022)

editor said:


> Who the fuck buys these salmonella hot dogs?
> 
> View attachment 331637



In my defence I was very drunk and the smell of onions had been working on me since the platform


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 11, 2022)

I was walking through the back streets behind M&S last weekend mid evening and saw him and another guy setting up their grills. I didn't realise there were two of them - does anyone know where the second is?


----------



## teuchter (Jul 11, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Had an email this morning about this - not had a chance to have a good look at it yet, but interested to know what you all think:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This basically means that assumptions about the acceptable height of new buildings that have existed for the past several decades are about to be thrown out.

There's been a general principle in town planning for some time, that what you build new should not really be much greater in height than the existing buildings in its immediate vicinity, especially where the existing buildings are (a) historic in some way and (b) people's houses.

That's being abandoned now. It's not just Lambeth - it's what the London Plan and wider planning policy wants. Although this is a "consultation" it's effectively already been happening for some years - this just formalises it and makes it even more difficult to oppose. The future of much of zone 2 london (and beyond) is 2 or 3 story victorian terraces - or relatively low-rise social housing - with high rise looming behind.

It's most striking so far in Vauxhall but increasingly the case in places further from the centre including Brixton and Loughborough Junction.


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 11, 2022)

I hadn't been down South Lambeth road for a year or two (due to pandemic) till a month ago or so and yeah it looked pretty different.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 11, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> I hadn't been down South Lambeth road for a year or two (due to pandemic) till a month ago or so and yeah it looked pretty different.


There's one housing estate in particular down there (that I couldn't find a good image of on google streetview) where the new high rise at nine elms really feels very close and oppressive and I feel sorry for the people who lived there for some time and whose environment has been changed so dramatically. At least the new development is not to their south so not directly cutting out sunlight for the main part of the day but it must make a big difference later in the day when there must be many whose homes and gardens will no longer see any evening sunlight.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2022)

This battle is ongoing



> It was standing room only at a packed hall off Lambeth Walk last Thursday, where residents expressed fury at Lambeth’s plans to wreck daylight in council homes and overshadow Lambeth Walk Green by building two towers of private housing.
> 
> The 11-storey towers are part of a planning application by Homes for Lambeth (“HfL”) to replace 42 sheltered homes at Denby Court on Lambeth Walk with 141 new homes – only 45 of which would be social housing.











						Fury at Lambeth’s refusal to consider sustainable alternative for Lambeth Walk Towers
					

It was standing room only at a packed hall off Lambeth Walk last Thursday, where residents expressed fury at Lambeth’s plans to wreck daylight in council homes and overshadow Lambeth Walk Green by …



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 11, 2022)

teuchter said:


> There's one housing estate in particular down there (that I couldn't find a good image of on google streetview) where the new high rise at nine elms really feels very close and oppressive and I feel sorry for the people who lived there for some time and whose environment has been changed so dramatically. At least the new development is not to their south so not directly cutting out sunlight for the main part of the day but it must make a big difference later in the day when there must be many whose homes and gardens will no longer see any evening sunlight.



You mean the Wyvil?


----------



## Rushy (Jul 11, 2022)

You only need to look at the still relatively low rise building that has replaced the stepped offices of Olive Morris house to see what a hugely oppressive impact badly designed taller developments can have on neighbouring property. You can get a good view from Beverstone Road.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 11, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> You mean the Wyvil?


Yes I think so, and it's in a couple of my screenshots above although I can't (on google streetview) quite find the views that I've found particularly striking walking through there in person.


----------



## Table Wolf (Jul 11, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> I was walking through the back streets behind M&S last weekend mid evening and saw him and another guy setting up their grills. I didn't realise there were two of them - does anyone know where the second is?



There's one outside H&M on the odd occasion.

It's pretty sad this sort of fare is the only thing available in London late at night. Especially in Brixton. If this place is going to a big nightlife centre in a Megacity, the least we could get is a restaurant open past 12am.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2022)

Table Wolf said:


> There's one outside H&M on the odd occasion.
> 
> It's pretty sad this sort of fare is the only thing available in London late at night. Especially in Brixton. If this place is going to a big nightlife centre in a Megacity, the least we could get is a restaurant open past 12am.


And public toilets too. Lots of them. 

On Mon - Weds there's not even a regular bar open past midnight in central Brixton so I end up going to Camberwell.


----------



## Winot (Jul 11, 2022)

Table Wolf said:


> There's one outside H&M on the odd occasion.
> 
> It's pretty sad this sort of fare is the only thing available in London late at night. Especially in Brixton. If this place is going to a big nightlife centre in a Megacity, the least we could get is a restaurant open past 12am.


I tried to get some food at 10pm in Brixton recently and the only options were a kebab, shitty fried chicken or McDonalds.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 11, 2022)

Winot said:


> I tried to get some food at 10pm in Brixton recently and the only options were a kebab, shitty fried chicken or McDonalds.


I used to man a hot dog stand a bit like this. However desperate you are ... don't do it!


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2022)

Eek!


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 11, 2022)

Great to see Brixton getting a name for eliminating the violence associated with bank robberies. 









						Bank robber pretends to be security guard to con staff into handing over £150k
					

The robber walked out of the bank carrying two boxes at a time stuffed with cash




					www.mylondon.news


----------



## technical (Jul 11, 2022)

teuchter said:


> This basically means that assumptions about the acceptable height of new buildings that have existed for the past several decades are about to be thrown out.
> 
> There's been a general principle in town planning for some time, that what you build new should not really be much greater in height than the existing buildings in its immediate vicinity, especially where the existing buildings are (a) historic in some way and (b) people's houses.
> 
> ...


Its about much more than just tall buildings, but admittedly that's likely to be the section that is of interest to the most people. 

I wouldn't say principles are being thrown out - this SPD is intended to give more detail on the policies in the adopted Lambeth plan. Although I'd agree that Vauxhall/Nine Elms is a bit of a dog's dinner in terms of designs and height - this is in large part due to the relative lack of constraints and being designated as an opportunity area by Ken Livingstone during his stint as Mayor. 

Building taller is almost inevitable while the population grows and the market supports it - I'd suggest both the London plan and Lambeth's policies are intended to be clear about where tall is acceptable. But ultimately its  also about how those plans and policies are applied as well as the original intentions.


----------



## editor (Jul 11, 2022)

As Nelly said: it's hot in here


----------



## teuchter (Jul 11, 2022)

technical said:


> Building taller is almost inevitable while the population grows and the market supports it - I'd suggest both the London plan and Lambeth's policies are intended to be clear about where tall is acceptable. But ultimately its  also about how those plans and policies are applied as well as the original intentions.


Where tall is acceptable is clearly now in lots of places where it wasn't previously, I'd say. Or at least "not tall" has been redefined.

One thing that appears to be being redefined is what existing neighbourhoods actually are. Places that most people would agree are not (at least until now) really inner city urban (and hence subject to different expectations about things like amount of daylight) seem to be being re-designated.

It's only really inevitable if a political decision has been made that this is how additional housing capacity is to be provided. That decision's been made as far as I can see, and it's certainly influenced by what the market supports even if in theory it doesn't have to be driven by it.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 11, 2022)

How does building really big towers in the middle of Brixton relate to the problem of air polution, especially the dust / vehehicle pollution from the building sites - doesn't Lambeth have any commitments to improving air quailty? or is a couple of trees opposite the town hall supposed to fix that? My asthma was really bad at times when I worked in Vauxhall before 2020.

What about Lambeths climate change targets - how does demolishing old buildings and using up tonnes of concrete, steel and glass address that?

What about the implications for fire, health and other public services with so many tall buildings?


----------



## TopCat (Jul 11, 2022)

..


----------



## pbsmooth (Jul 11, 2022)

the towers around vauxhall seem particularly ugly. and as thingy off of Grand Designs might say, they don't even seem to talk to each other let alone the wider environment. I don't massively object to tower blocks there - ship has sailed with all the blocks by the river, and it's a massive roundabout and A road - but it does seem a spectacularly ugly development.


----------



## felonius monk (Jul 12, 2022)

Is there a way to securely destroy papers in Brixton? I'm clearing out 20 years of personal financial papers and while i have a small shredder, it's not really equipped for the task.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 12, 2022)

felonius monk said:


> Is there a way to securely destroy papers in Brixton? I'm clearing out 20 years of personal financial papers and while i have a small shredder, it's not really equipped for the task.


Hand them over to some admin department within Lambeth Council and they'll manage to lose all information relevant to anything useful within a few hours.


----------



## editor (Jul 12, 2022)

felonius monk said:


> Is there a way to securely destroy papers in Brixton? I'm clearing out 20 years of personal financial papers and while i have a small shredder, it's not really equipped for the task.


For what it's worth, my solution was to put loads into strong plastic bags, fill with piping hot water and let it marinate for a few hours, and then give them a big stir and drain out the water.  I'm sure it's not the most secure but you'd have to be pretty determined to go through all that mush!


----------



## Winot (Jul 12, 2022)

felonius monk said:


> Is there a way to securely destroy papers in Brixton? I'm clearing out 20 years of personal financial papers and while i have a small shredder, it's not really equipped for the task.


I had exactly this issue recently. I looked into commercial shredding which exists but was pricey/hassle. Do an internet search and you might find something. 

In the end I put the papers in our compost bin (we have a small garden) and they have (eventually) turned to mulch.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 12, 2022)

felonius monk said:


> Is there a way to securely destroy papers in Brixton? I'm clearing out 20 years of personal financial papers and while i have a small shredder, it's not really equipped for the task.


I wonder if the Library of Things has one?


----------



## felonius monk (Jul 13, 2022)

In the end, I went through and shredded only the papers with my details on. Task not yet finished as the cheapo shredder was getting very hot...


----------



## technical (Jul 13, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Where tall is acceptable is clearly now in lots of places where it wasn't previously, I'd say. Or at least "not tall" has been redefined.
> 
> One thing that appears to be being redefined is what existing neighbourhoods actually are. Places that most people would agree are not (at least until now) really inner city urban (and hence subject to different expectations about things like amount of daylight) seem to be being re-designated.
> 
> It's only really inevitable if a political decision has been made that this is how additional housing capacity is to be provided. That decision's been made as far as I can see, and it's certainly influenced by what the market supports even if in theory it doesn't have to be driven by it.


Well I suppose you're right in that quite a few areas across London have been designated for growth - Vauxhall/Nine Elms, Elephant & Castle, Stratford, Old Oak Common etc. Higher densities in these areas are supposed to be the most efficient and sustainable use of land, aided by good public transport accessibility and helping to deliver the extra homes London needs. The intentions are good but the delivery has been patchy to say the least. 

Part of the problem is people don't like change, and particularly on the scale seen in Vauxhall. I'm not at all keen on what has happened there due to the mish mash of design and heights, but the drivers behind it are sound even if the execution of it has been all over the place.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 13, 2022)

technical said:


> Well I suppose you're right in that quite a few areas across London have been designated for growth - Vauxhall/Nine Elms, Elephant & Castle, Stratford, Old Oak Common etc. Higher densities in these areas are supposed to be the most efficient and sustainable use of land, aided by good public transport accessibility and helping to deliver the extra homes London needs. The intentions are good but the delivery has been patchy to say the least.
> 
> Part of the problem is people don't like change, and particularly on the scale seen in Vauxhall. I'm not at all keen on what has happened there due to the mish mash of design and heights, but the drivers behind it are sound even if the execution of it has been all over the place.


Im more bothered that a large area of London that could have been used to house working class Londoners (in the middle of a housing crisis that everyone now admits exists) has been turned into an area of shiny flats for the wealthy who do not have housing problems, or for foreign investors who want to make money out of our housing market or to hide dodgy riches.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 13, 2022)

technical said:


> Well I suppose you're right in that quite a few areas across London have been designated for growth - Vauxhall/Nine Elms, Elephant & Castle, Stratford, Old Oak Common etc. Higher densities in these areas are supposed to be the most efficient and sustainable use of land, aided by good public transport accessibility and helping to deliver the extra homes London needs. The intentions are good but the delivery has been patchy to say the least.
> 
> Part of the problem is people don't like change, and particularly on the scale seen in Vauxhall. I'm not at all keen on what has happened there due to the mish mash of design and heights, but the drivers behind it are sound even if the execution of it has been all over the place.


It's not limited to those areas though. High rise is increasingly being pushed on smaller sites in areas that so far have no high rise development at all.

Here in Loughborough Junction we've got a 16 storey tower under construction, and because it's inbetween railway lines some argument can be made that things like overshadowing neighbouring properties or fitting in with street scenes don't really apply. But that development is at a density way beyond what was in the old London Plan for that kind of location. Permission was given on the basis of increased density being allowed in the new London Plan (at that point only in draft form) but also by claiming that it was effectively part of Brixton town centre (it blatantly isn't).

Then more recently we had an application for 25 storey towers on an adjacent site. This is right next to 3-storey terraces (not separated from them by a railway line or similar). The daylight report noted that it would cut out light to those houses to an extent that simply isn't considered acceptable outside of a zone which is already subject to high-density, high-rise development. 10 years ago I'm pretty sure there'd be no way this would be given permission. You might have expected a 3 storey building with 4th floor set back, or something like that. That application was actually turned down, but it looks like we'll eventually see something tall get built there. Lambeth's idea of what would be acceptable for that site is stated in their draft site allocations thing that's currently being consulted on, and I'm pretty sure it would have effects on daylighting that would not have been considered acceptable under the 'old' regime.

I'm not especially arguing for or against an increase in high rise ... it may be justified in some cases. Mainly my point is that over the past decade something has very significantly changed in terms of what's considered an acceptable height in those predominantly low-rise and residential parts of london such as Brixton and around. It's not just happening in places like Nine Elms or Elephant.


----------



## pbsmooth (Jul 13, 2022)

look at around East Croydon station. mental. sure they've not all been sold, and no doubt minimal affordable housing.


----------



## technical (Jul 13, 2022)

teuchter said:


> It's not limited to those areas though. High rise is increasingly being pushed on smaller sites in areas that so far have no high rise development at all.
> 
> Here in Loughborough Junction we've got a 16 storey tower under construction, and because it's inbetween railway lines some argument can be made that things like overshadowing neighbouring properties or fitting in with street scenes don't really apply. But that development is at a density way beyond what was in the old London Plan for that kind of location. Permission was given on the basis of increased density being allowed in the new London Plan (at that point only in draft form) but also by claiming that it was effectively part of Brixton town centre (it blatantly isn't).
> 
> ...


I'm not disagreeing with you - but unless something significant happens with population growth (not impossible given Brexit and everything else) and everyone agrees that building on the green belt away from public transport is okay, then greater density and therefore height is absolutely necessary to provide homes in London (putting aside leaving things to the market, where it all goes to pot and gets bought up by foreign investors). 

So yes, there has been a change is what is considered acceptably tall but there isn't much in the way of alternatives at present.


----------



## teuchter (Jul 13, 2022)

technical said:


> I'm not disagreeing with you - but unless something significant happens with population growth (not impossible given Brexit and everything else) and everyone agrees that building on the green belt away from public transport is okay, then greater density and therefore height is absolutely necessary to provide homes in London (putting aside leaving things to the market, where it all goes to pot and gets bought up by foreign investors).
> 
> So yes, there has been a change is what is considered acceptably tall but there isn't much in the way of alternatives at present.


I think what I initially disagreed with was when you said you didn't think principles are being thrown out.

I would say that previously accepted town planning principles - to do with acceptable height in the context of existing buildings - are being thrown out. Whether they need to be thrown out is another argument ... and I don't really have any answers as far as alternatives are concerned, beyond vague suggestions of trying to decentralise things nationally to reduce the pressure in London and building in other parts of the country where there are loads of brownfield sites available (which I'd want to build alongside proper public transport infrastructure).


----------



## editor (Jul 13, 2022)

technical said:


> I'm not disagreeing with you - but unless something significant happens with population growth (not impossible given Brexit and everything else) and everyone agrees that building on the green belt away from public transport is okay, then greater density and therefore height is absolutely necessary to provide homes in London (putting aside leaving things to the market, where it all goes to pot and gets bought up by foreign investors).
> 
> So yes, there has been a change is what is considered acceptably tall but there isn't much in the way of alternatives at present.


The massive tower that Hondo wants to build isn't about housing though, is it?
In fact, sticking it in the centre of Brixton will just increase the pressure for more (unaffordable) housing.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Jul 13, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> look at around East Croydon station. mental. sure they've not all been sold, and no doubt minimal affordable housing.


Around Lewisham station is almost as bad now too.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 13, 2022)

All these towers should be built in East Croydon, which can't be made any worse than it already is.


----------



## technical (Jul 13, 2022)

teuchter said:


> I think what I initially disagreed with was when you said you didn't think principles are being thrown out.
> 
> I would say that previously accepted town planning principles - to do with acceptable height in the context of existing buildings - are being thrown out. Whether they need to be thrown out is another argument ... and I don't really have any answers as far as alternatives are concerned, beyond vague suggestions of trying to decentralise things nationally to reduce the pressure in London and building in other parts of the country where there are loads of brownfield sites available (which I'd want to build alongside proper public transport infrastructure).


I'd describe planning as attempting to ensure the most efficient use of land - and would agree about your points to do with places outside London. But that's not the responsibility of the Mayor or London boroughs who have to plan for London. Town planning principles have to reflect the context they're dealing with. Which at the moment means greater density in the most appropriate places.


----------



## technical (Jul 13, 2022)

editor said:


> The massive tower that Hondo wants to build isn't about housing though, is it?
> In fact, sticking it in the centre of Brixton will just increase the pressure for more (unaffordable) housing.


The difference with that is that nobody (including Lambeth) want it other than the developers. It goes against every single piece of relevant adopted planning policy. 

Who knows if they'll come back with a revised design. My guess is they thought the Mayor was going to turn it down so withdrew it to avoid the public inquiry and the costs that would bring.


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 13, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> All these towers should be built in East Croydon, which can't be made any worse than it already is.



I only noticed this year that boroughs near East Croydon use it as an example of what they don't want to become in local election campaigns.  Apparently it has been a regular feature of Richmond/Kingston for decades and also other bits of Surrey - most recently I saw it in a story about Woking's new tower blocks.


----------



## pbsmooth (Jul 13, 2022)

to be fair, now that I've said it, at least some of them look better than around Vauxhall. it's a better total development. but so many and so high, and not cheap.


----------



## editor (Jul 14, 2022)

technical said:


> The difference with that is that nobody (including Lambeth) want it other than the developers. It goes against every single piece of relevant adopted planning policy.


I'd suggest that Lambeth most definitely_ did_ want the tower. They shut down the first planning meeting when it looked like the vote was going against it and then rubber stamped it through with a different set of councillors at the second meeting,


----------



## CH1 (Jul 14, 2022)

editor said:


> I'd suggest that Lambeth most definitely_ did_ want the tower. They shut down the first planning meeting when it looked like the vote was going against it and then rubber stamped it through with a different set of councillors at the second meeting,


Quite - they just couldn't wait another 10 years for new planning guidelines to be consulted on and adopted!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 14, 2022)

technical said:


> Well I suppose you're right in that quite a few areas across London have been designated for growth - Vauxhall/Nine Elms, Elephant & Castle, Stratford, Old Oak Common etc. Higher densities in these areas are supposed to be the most efficient and sustainable use of land, aided by good public transport accessibility and helping to deliver the extra homes London needs. The intentions are good but the delivery has been patchy to say the least.
> 
> Part of the problem is people don't like change, and particularly on the scale seen in Vauxhall. I'm not at all keen on what has happened there due to the mish mash of design and heights, but the drivers behind it are sound even if the execution of it has been all over the place.


Vauxhall is a good example of available land not being used to solve the housing crisis. Instead the builders have built lots of shiny investment opportunities for oligarchs and foreign billionaires. Where are the people the London needs, the nurses, carers, teachers, workers, where are they supposed to live?

I dont mind change and would not object to taller denser properties if they actually provided real homes.

The planned demolition of the much loved cressingham gardens estate to be replaced with a shiny high rise expensive flats just shows were Lambeth priorities lie, which is not with their own citizens who need affordable housing.


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 14, 2022)

While that is true, actual real people do live in those flats as well. And they must have moved from somewhere, so their old property becomes available (to buy or rent) and so on down the chain, so they do make a difference, although obviously it would be better if they were all social housing to replace those sold off. But in a prime site by the river, that was never going to happen


----------



## TopCat (Jul 14, 2022)

By the river?


----------



## sparkybird (Jul 14, 2022)

TopCat said:


> By the river?


Referring to the post above mine...at Vauxhall


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 14, 2022)

technical said:


> I'd describe planning as attempting to ensure the most efficient use of land - and would agree about your points to do with places outside London. But that's not the responsibility of the Mayor or London boroughs who have to plan for London. Town planning principles have to reflect the context they're dealing with. Which at the moment means greater density in the most appropriate places.



This sounds to me like saying let property developers do what they want.

"Efficient" use of land is not a ideologically neutral statement.

Had this in Loughborough Junction. Saving land for use as an adventure playground has been met by Lambeths highly paid senior officers as an affront to their understanding of what is so called efficient use of land.

Efficient would have meant disposing of it to a developer. 

Planning is a business. There is a whole cadre of middle class professionals who work for Councils who seem to know what is best for communities. Im assuming them have degrees and what not means they are better placed than me , a whining resident, to decide what is " efficient"

Its also for them highly remunerative.

My view is the way the planning industry works now with all its highly paid so called professionals and Cllrs who go off and work in private sector advising developers is shit.


----------



## Dystopiary (Jul 14, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> All these towers should be built in East Croydon, which can't be made any worse than it already is.


Why though? Don't think it'll help anyone except rich people.


----------



## TopCat (Jul 14, 2022)

Dystopiary said:


> Why though? Don't think it'll help anyone except rich people.


They were arse posting.


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 14, 2022)

Walked past St Matthews tonight and heard a sound that reminded me of a water hose and when I looked at the church the water was spraying down within the portico 

Which given the time of night seems like an odd time to give it a good old wash so presumably it's designed to stop people sleeping there


----------



## technical (Jul 15, 2022)

editor said:


> I'd suggest that Lambeth most definitely_ did_ want the tower. They shut down the first planning meeting when it looked like the vote was going against it and then rubber stamped it through with a different set of councillors at the second meeting,


You're right - my mistake. They went against their own planning policy.


----------



## technical (Jul 15, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> This sounds to me like saying let property developers do what they want.
> 
> "Efficient" use of land is not a ideologically neutral statement.
> 
> ...


I mean efficient in the sense of the most sustainable. Using new development to create compact cities that use available space with good public transport. That's the intention of the planning system - it gets derailed where it intersects with market forces. And there's discretion left to decision makers which leads to inconsistency at times


----------



## Rushy (Jul 15, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> Walked past St Matthews tonight and heard a sound that reminded me of a water hose and when I looked at the church the water was spraying down within the portico
> 
> Which given the time of night seems like an odd time to give it a good old wash so presumably it's designed to stop people sleeping there


It's not aimed at the sleepers. They've had a huge problem recently with crack crowds who for a while used to congregate in large groups on the back stairs and playground. Since those stairs have been cordoned off they have been gathering under the front portico.


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 15, 2022)

Rushy said:


> It's not aimed at the sleepers. They've had a huge problem recently with crack crowds who for a while used to congregate in large groups on the back stairs and playground. Since those stairs have been cordoned off they have been gathering under the front portico.



Ahh I see, thanks.

Having lived above a spot that the crack crowd used I have some sympathy


----------



## editor (Jul 15, 2022)

So last night I had to call an ambulance for a young woman who was slumped on a chair in Windrush Square. She was barely responsive and was attracting the attention of a few lurkers - one of whom claimed he knew her by name. My friend and I weren't convinced and it later turned out he clearly didn't know her. 

She seemed well dressed with a laptop bag next to her and after about 10 mins of trying to get her to respond or sit up, I called 999 and the ambulance crew were fucking fantastic. They arrived within 5 minutes and we so incredibly kind and gentle with her even though it seemed apparent that she'd put herself at risk through getting comatose with drink and quite possibly drugs.

I honestly got quite emotional seeing the way she was looked after and it was worrying to think what might have happened to her if we hadn't passed by....


----------



## northeast (Jul 15, 2022)

Was looking at going to Brockwell lido to cool off next week but seems they let so few people into the Lido at the moment that all the days are booked out. I went to a "sold out" session this week and the place was fairly quiet. Just felt like the place was poorly staffed and they could barley handle letting pre-booked people in.


----------



## Rushy (Jul 15, 2022)

northeast said:


> Was looking at going to Brockwell lido to cool off next week but seems they let so few people into the Lido at the moment that all the days are booked out. I went to a "sold out" session this week and the place was fairly quiet. Just felt like the place was poorly staffed and they could barley handle letting pre-booked people in.


Seem to remember reading something somewhere about about a lack of lifeguards?


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jul 15, 2022)

northeast said:


> Was looking at going to Brockwell lido to cool off next week but seems they let so few people into the Lido at the moment that all the days are booked out. I went to a "sold out" session this week and the place was fairly quiet. Just felt like the place was poorly staffed and they could barley handle letting pre-booked people in.


Well done on navigating the booking system at least. I've never managed to master it without giving up.


----------



## northeast (Jul 15, 2022)

DietCokeGirl said:


> Well done on navigating the booking system at least. I've never managed to master it without giving up.


I thought brockwell fusion was bad than I tried tooting bec lido and my phone nearly got launched into a wall. It's like they activity don't want you to use the facilities


----------



## nagapie (Jul 15, 2022)

northeast said:


> I thought brockwell fusion was bad than I tried tooting bec lido and my phone nearly got launched into a wall. It's like they activity don't want you to use the facilities


Apparently they're fully booked.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 16, 2022)

Just choke on your cornflakes! This candidate for PM came third in Dulwich and West Norwood in the 2010 General Election.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 16, 2022)

Fire just started


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Fire just started View attachment 332750


Looks bad from my view point. Is it Bradys?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Gramsci (Jul 16, 2022)

I think its behind the railway.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Gramsci (Jul 16, 2022)

editor said:


> Looks bad from my view point. Is it Bradys?


 No I think it is behind. The market storage area


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## Gramsci (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2022)

I can still see a lot of smoke rising up...


----------



## xsunnysuex (Jul 16, 2022)




----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


>



Ah, that's where that little market used to be off Electric Lane.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 16, 2022)

Shit. Saw the fire engines coming through central Brixton and thought it must be bad.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 16, 2022)

Chatted to someone else. I think it might be where some market stallholders store their stuff. When I walked past saw some people pulling stuff out of the courtyard behind Brady's 

They said if that is the case some stallholders may have lost some of their stuff 

Fire service turned up quickly. Impressed by how professional they were. Fixed up fire hydrants very quickly.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 16, 2022)

xsunnysuex said:


>




Yes that is where market traders store stuff.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 16, 2022)

Rushy said:


> Seem to remember reading something somewhere about about a lack of lifeguards?











						How can we tackle lifeguard and swimming teacher shortages?
					

An acute lack of swimming teachers means that half of 11-year-olds in the UK can't swim 25 metres, and a lifeguard shortage is forcing pools to limit opening hours. We asked the experts what can be done...




					www.healthclubmanagement.co.uk
				









						GLL Lifeguard salaries: How much does a GLL Lifeguard make in London, England? | Indeed.com
					

Explore GLL Lifeguard salaries in London, England collected directly from employees and jobs on Indeed.




					uk.indeed.com
				




As the website shows the pay isn't that great.

The first article is interesting as it industry insiders view. Reading between the lines this has been regarded in the sports industry as student summer job/ "entry" level job one uses to start career.

The quite normal way various sectors of economy use to justify low pay and part time hours. Rather then treating these workers as doing important job that should be well remunerated and staff should be retained. Its treated as what employers call "entry level" job. A "nickel and dimed" McJob. Which are in fact "real" jobs. But employers use this excuse to not pay well or give good conditions. 

As one person points out the level of pay and the importance of the job do not correlate. This is a job with a lot of responsibilty. Most of time you don't do much but if something happens it falls on you.

As a summer job it's a lot. I was swimming past few weeks. Due to hot weather a lot more people with various ages of children in pool. This I can see is real strain for the lifeguards. People/ children want to play around and guard has to keep them within safe limits.

Like a lot of jobs the industry has under payed and take supply of workers for granted. The industry has brought this problem on itself.

This effects Brixton Rec. Council reckon life guards are well paid when asked. Doesn't look it to me.


----------



## editor (Jul 16, 2022)

Oh dear


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 16, 2022)

Is the fire in the video where the street traders keep their stalls and trolleys?


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 17, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Just choke on your cornflakes! This candidate for PM came third in Dulwich and West Norwood in the 2010 General Election.











Source:   An education in privilege for Tory leadership hopefuls, Letters, The Guardian, Thursday 14 July 2022


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 17, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Just choke on your cornflakes! This candidate for PM came third in Dulwich and West Norwood in the 2010 General Election.




Was telling my partner who was so pleased that Boria went that we could get someone worse.

People like this have following with party faithful. Saying how it is.

The favourite Sunak "weak" point is his reputation for to much government spending with the faithful.

What rankles me is that if your on the right you can get represented. The line up for those to follow Boris is insight into what the Tory Party regard as right thinking people. Right wing nut jobs. Watched them on TV today. I preferred Boris.

If your on the left ( ie maybe think energy companies should be nationalised and other loony stuff) your told to grow up and put up with "adult" politics. Corbyn or anyone of that ilk aren't allowed. Mandelsohn was on the R4 politics Westminster programme this morning. I turned it off. As I'm turning off from politics in general.

I'm thinking of not voting , or rather going to vote and writing bollox on my ballot paper, next election.

The race to be leader of the Tory is eye opening look at how the people who , as I was taught at school, belong to the "natural party of government " . Never underestimate the Tory party. See they have managed to embrace "diversity" in the range of candidates. The right in this country change and adapt yet manage to keep in power.


----------



## naedru (Jul 17, 2022)

From the video on twitter it looks like it it this building here, or certainly the alleyway next to it


----------



## urbanspaceman (Jul 17, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Just choke on your cornflakes! This candidate for PM came third in Dulwich and West Norwood in the 2010 General Election.



Yes, I met her a couple of times at events. She is rather charismatic in person, confident and assertive. Central Office gives aspiring candidates guaranteed losing seats at the beginning of their careers, to test their mettle, hence DaWN.
She lived on a road off Railton Road, and I think she was working on the digital side of the Spectator at the time.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 18, 2022)

Right now on Acre Lane. Are we being offered some help with the cost of living?


----------



## AverageJoe (Jul 18, 2022)

Never got on with that website.


----------



## Nivag (Jul 19, 2022)

Just had an email from TFL about the widening of the pavement outside of the tube and moved bus stops with a link to a survey at the end

_"In May 2020, we made changes to local bus arrangements, moving some southbound services to a bus stop next to the Ritzy Cinema. This arrangement was temporary, and we have been monitoring its success since. 

This was because we widened an area of pavement in Brixton Town Centre to provide more space for people to walk and socially distance safely.

We have been listening to what local people think and have been told that the wider pavement is helpful, but the changes to the bus stops have inconvenienced some bus users travelling toward West Norwood and Tulse Hill.

In response, we have retained the wider pavement but moved the bus stop that serves these areas back to the town centre. 

As part of our ongoing engagement, we are interested to learn what people now think of the widened pavement and bus arrangements in Brixton. We are collating feedback online and would be grateful if you could _complete our survey_. 

Yours sincerely,

Fraser McDonald
Strategic Consultations Lead"_


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 20, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> View attachment 332751



saw this on fb today, save nour is organising some emergency support for the traders:








						Brixton Market Traders need your urgent help!, organized by Save Nour
					

On Saturday 16th July, a devastating fire ripped through a storage warehouse … Save Nour needs your support for Brixton Market Traders need your urgent help!



					www.gofundme.com
				





> On Saturday 16th July, a devastating fire ripped through a storage warehouse in Brixton Market, where twelve market traders were storing their goods to sell. Many of these traders have been in Brixton Market for decades, supplying the community with essential goods in an area hit by high living costs and increased gentrification. They were already in a vulnerable position as the neighborhood was being developed away from traditional vending, and now this fire, which required over 100 firefighters to put out, has utterly destroyed their livelihoods. *These traders now have no way to earn money in a cost of living crisis and urgently need our support. *
> 
> Imam Ali Sultan has been selling men’s clothing in the market since 2008. He said: “I feel useless. I can do nothing for my wife and four children. They need me but I am useless as I have no business as I have no stock.”
> 
> ...


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 20, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> saw this on fb today, save nour is organising some emergency support for the traders:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No mention of insurance. Did they not have any?


----------



## Rushy (Jul 20, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> No mention of insurance. Did they not have any?


You'd hope so, perhaps through the trader's federation? Or whoever owns the storage site. But that's only a mid-term solution - these things are never fast to pay out. It's just taken me 18 months to get a first interim payment on a loss of business claim after a flood.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jul 20, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> No mention of insurance. Did they not have any?


No idea. I imagine most market traders exist on very low profit margins so maybe not. Even if they did it could ages to pay anything - it took 3 years after the hh floods for insurance to cough up.


----------



## GarveyLives (Jul 21, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> Given:
> 
> (a) The unfortunately chaotic means by which the serious allegations against *Vincent Atkins* of sexual assaultss have been made public; and
> 
> ...






*"Tim Westwood's Security Used To Be Provided By Vincent Rat, of Rat Security!"*








*Tim Westwood: The Brixton Connection?*​


----------



## theboris (Jul 21, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Right now on Acre Lane. Are we being offered some help with the cost of living?


Just saw this too


----------



## alex_ (Jul 21, 2022)

theboris said:


> Just saw this too



They were urban before it was hip


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 21, 2022)

Gentrification. I remember when it was 56


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 21, 2022)

See our ever active local  MP out campaigning against Tory cuts to buses


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2022)

Great stuff Crowdfunder for the Brixton Market traders smashes through its £20,000 target in just six days


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 22, 2022)

The bus campaign is an interesting one - a mixture of local activism (save this local bus route) and positioning (If Labour don't blame Mayor Khan/Labour as the government does, blame the Tories).  In Conservative constituencies they of course focus on blaming Khan. In Green/Lib Dem areas they blames the Tories and the Mayor.


----------



## editor (Jul 22, 2022)

Money grubbing landlords Lexadon charging £1,625 per month for a one bedroom flat on Coldharbour Lane... 









						Check out this 1 bedroom flat for rent on Rightmove
					

1 bedroom flat for rent in 435 Coldharbour Lane, Sw9, SW9 for £1,625 pcm. Marketed by Lexadon Property Group, London




					www.rightmove.co.uk


----------



## BusLanes (Jul 23, 2022)

A deal seems to have been done but what it means for buses is not clear to me.


----------



## r0bb0 (Jul 23, 2022)

There's an event at Mayatts Fields Park on Sunday!
The guy in the luggage rack​
*Myatt's Fields Park Quiet Garden
Sunday 24th July | 3pm & 6pm | *

An open air aerial theatre production combining physical comedy with striking aerial acrobatics from She Said Jump.

Bring a picnic to the park, and a bottle and enjoy this striking piece of original aerial circus theatre!


----------



## editor (Jul 23, 2022)

r0bb0 said:


> There's an event at Mayatts Fields Park on Sunday!
> The guy in the luggage rack​
> *Myatt's Fields Park Quiet Garden
> Sunday 24th July | 3pm & 6pm | *
> ...


Alas, it's not free.  Tickets are £12.









						The Guy in the Luggage Rack
					

THE GUY IN THE LUGGAGE RACK | An open-air aerial circus comedy




					www.eventbrite.co.uk


----------



## editor (Jul 24, 2022)

Brixton street life 




















						In photos: the unlicensed hot dog sellers of Brixton
					

Although there’s plenty of hip places around Brixton Village and Pop Brixton claiming to sell ‘street food,’  if you want the Real McCoy you’ve got to get down to the tube s…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jul 26, 2022)

This was a fantastic free treat for local residents 




















						In photos: Brixton Chamber Orchestra perform for residents of the Moorlands Estate, Brixton
					

Yesterday, the Brixton Chamber Orchestra continued their tour of council estates around Lambeth with a wonderful performance outside (and inside!) the Moorlands Estate community hall in central Bri…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Jul 27, 2022)

> Activities are already underway with Brixton Brewery creating a limited edition brew in partnership with Harlem Brewing Company; Market Row Rum are working on a speciality cocktail; local restaurants will are experimenting with dishes for Harlem inspired menus.








						Brixton X Harlem - Brixton Bid
					






					brixtonbid.co.uk


----------



## CH1 (Jul 27, 2022)

editor said:


> View attachment 334704
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Are you saying that Brixton BID was some sort of neo-Blairite business gentrification takeover in the manner of Harlem BID? If so it may be a dud. Harlem BID's website is still in progress and their most recent Tweet is this:


----------



## editor (Jul 28, 2022)

This is lovely (at the Stockwell Wall of Fame)


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 29, 2022)

Apart from reading the other thread on the most hated profession Estate agents I was looking up some info on Brixton and came across this. Which managed to completely wind me up.

The petty bourgeois who now run Brixton had a "architect" led meeting on Brixton.

Features all the new great and good:

Squires, Brixton Bid, rep from Hondo markets, Binki and of course Lambeth Council.

All talking about the community and regeneration. Whilst I don't remember the community be invited to this.









						Brixton embraces community in new vision
					

NLA On Location event hears how community groups are informing and underpinning the regeneration of this ‘iconic’ area.




					nla.london
				




Sadly the people from the new theatre got roped into this. I hope this isn't a sign of how they will interact with local community.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 29, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Apart from reading the other thread on the most hated profession Estate agents I was looking up some info on Brixton and came across this. Which managed to completely wind me up.
> 
> The petty bourgeois who now run Brixton had a "architect" led meeting on Brixton.
> 
> ...


I've got a query on that article.
Ir refers to a Lambeth Officer - Eleanor Purser


			https://www.linkedin.com/in/eleanor-purser-0a893024/?originalSubdomain=uk
		


Her Linke|In says she has a B.A in PPE from Oxford University.
Then she has been Regeneration Director at London Borough of Sutton (8 yrs after leaving Oxford)
Then went after 2 yrs 8 months left to work for developers (namely Notting Hill Housing and Genesis) for 3 years 8 months
Then she fetched up at Lambeth as a Strategic Director of Growth just before Covid struck.

How come she has a B.A. from Oxford? All Oxford degrees are normally upgraded to M.A. a year after award - unless something is wrong:
Rustication? (top people's expulsion)
Maybe this was Oxford Poly (now called \Oxford Brookes University)?

Anyway this lady is a flighty number. Whatever happened to architects who learned on the job at LCC/GLC/Lambeth Council and gave their employers years of experienced service?

Clearly Lambeth Councillors now only recruit transient figures like themselves who are just able to get their snout in the trough long enough to move on to another transient appointment.
Gramsci you should have said "Petty bourgeois hustlers" - or in Boris Johnson Eton-speak "Tarts" (Ladies excepted)


----------



## theboris (Jul 29, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Apart from reading the other thread on the most hated profession Estate agents I was looking up some info on Brixton and came across this. Which managed to completely wind me up.
> 
> The petty bourgeois who now run Brixton had a "architect" led meeting on Brixton.
> 
> ...


What are the most hated professions? I'd argue that strictly speaking only jobs that you need a professional qualification to practise (dentist, solicitor, GP, accountant etc) are truly professions. Yet: estate agent; journalist; PR; used car dealer; tax inspector; bailiff are commonly hated? What do YOU hate? (I have done two of these jobs)


----------



## CH1 (Jul 29, 2022)

theboris said:


> What are the most hated professions? I'd argue that strictly speaking only jobs that you need a professional qualification to practise (dentist, solicitor, GP, accountant etc) are truly professions. Yet: estate agent; journalist; PR; used car dealer; tax inspector; bailiff are commonly hated? What do YOU hate? (I have done two of these jobs)


Are you a Doctor? If so why do you keep telling me to go to A & E?


----------



## theboris (Jul 29, 2022)

I'm only a doctor of spin.


----------



## theboris (Jul 30, 2022)

Albert was shut this evening - apparently from 5pm. Any insights?


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Apart from reading the other thread on the most hated profession Estate agents I was looking up some info on Brixton and came across this. Which managed to completely wind me up.
> 
> The petty bourgeois who now run Brixton had a "architect" led meeting on Brixton.
> 
> ...



Fucking shameful bullshit.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Jul 30, 2022)

editor said:


> Fucking shameful bullshit.



The Brixton Project: "_There is now an enormous opportunity to innovate, heal and transform, engage people in dialogue and allow narratives to emerge_" 💩 💩


----------



## prunus (Jul 30, 2022)

CH1 said:


> I've got a query on that article.
> Ir refers to a Lambeth Officer - Eleanor Purser
> 
> 
> ...



I know nothing of her, but just so her degree isn’t taken as evidence of any mendacity: Oxford BAs are not automatically upgraded to MAs - after 7 (not 1) year one can apply (and I think pay) for the upgrade.  Not doing so is in fact imo a sign that you’re not a dick (because otherwise - you’re happy to append a paid-for qualification to your name??).


----------



## CH1 (Jul 30, 2022)

prunus said:


> I know nothing of her, but just so her degree isn’t taken as evidence of any mendacity: Oxford BAs are not automatically upgraded to MAs - after 7 (not 1) year one can apply (and I think pay) for the upgrade.  Not doing so is in fact imo a sign that you’re not a dick (because otherwise - you’re happy to append a paid-for qualification to your name??).


Whatever - she's doing her job look - demolition of Patmos Lodge. I knew Caribbean elders in that sheltered accommodation. Now they can fuck off!


			https://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/documents/s133986/ODDR_Development%20of%20Patmos%20Lodge%20Jan%202022_FINAL.pdf


----------



## alex_ (Jul 30, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Whatever - she's doing her job look - demolition of Patmos Lodge. I knew Caribbean elders in that sheltered accommodation. Now they can fuck off!
> 
> 
> https://moderngov.lambeth.gov.uk/documents/s133986/ODDR_Development%20of%20Patmos%20Lodge%20Jan%202022_FINAL.pdf



It’s pretty odd you seem to have this campaign against a council employee - she is just doing her job.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 30, 2022)

Probably bit unfair to pick on Eleanor Purser personally. Reading what she said at the meeting and it's this:



> Lambeth Council’s Eleanor Purser suggested that developments in the ‘iconic’ borough with its ‘world class cultural offer’ needed to be responsive to their location and be ‘with and for the community’, or else get short shrift from the council. ‘Any intervention – or lack of intervention – which brands itself regeneration has to be really thoughtful and is unlikely to emerge without challenge of critique about its authenticity’.
> 
> Purser added that one of the borough’s key aims is to increase the office provision with a workspace fund to pump-prime affordable workspace for local businesses, against a ‘real appetite to come here’ that is being felt from outside firms too.



This is the script that all senior Council employees have to follow. It's the same one they all say. To be able to learn this script and spout it out at meetings like the one I posted a PPE from Oxford is needed.

It's a intellectually demanding job to be a senior officer in Lambeth.  

Point is anyone with a PPE in the arts from Oxford will do. So yes she's just doing her job. If it wasn't her it would be another Oxford graduate. As that is how the system works. The problem in end is the system.

An elite of people really run things in this country. She is just one small example. Interchangeable with others from the same pool. It is this that needs to be got rid of.


----------



## editor (Jul 30, 2022)

Tricky Skills said:


> The Brixton Project: "_There is now an enormous opportunity to innovate, heal and transform, engage people in dialogue and allow narratives to emerge_" 💩 💩


... so long as they're lining the pockets at the same time, of course.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 30, 2022)

alex_ said:


> It’s pretty odd you seem to have this campaign against a council employee - she is just doing her job.


I would pick on anyone who comes here to iconic Lambeth for 5 minutes wanting to know down old people's homes for redevelopment - even if it is their job.

I also think that spoof degrees are over-represented at Lambeth Council. She may have one - and we also have two Lambeth Councillors who have honorary degrees who habitually are referred to as "Dr" - which is not correct usesage.
 With regard to the use of this honorific, the policies of institutions of higher education generally ask that recipients "refrain from adopting the misleading title"[4]

Government by spivs for spivs apparently!


----------



## CH1 (Jul 30, 2022)

CH1 said:


> I would pick on anyone who comes here to iconic Lambeth for 5 minutes wanting to know down old people's homes for redevelopment - even if it is their job.
> 
> I also think that spoof degrees are over-represented at Lambeth Council. She may have one - and we also have two Lambeth Councillors who have honorary degrees who habitually are referred to as "Dr" - which is not correct usesage.
> With regard to the use of this honorific, the policies of institutions of higher education generally ask that recipients "refrain from adopting the misleading title"[4]
> ...


A propos honorary degrees

The Sydney Morning Herald said this:-
It would be fair to question the criteria that saw gifted people-puncher Mike Tyson bestowed a doctorate from an Ohio university in 1989. The institution's president told _The New York Times_ that Tyson's achievements demonstrated that "hard work, determination and perseverance can enable one to overcome any obstacles".

The custom of awarding honorary degrees is said to have gained steam in the 1600s when Oxford and Cambridge made a habit of decorating visiting royals.

Personally I quite like the idea of Dr Mike Tyson. He does collect antiquarian books and has an original copy of Machiavelli's "The Prince"


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 30, 2022)

Apologies Gramsci and CH1 
...what is PPE ?


----------



## theboris (Jul 30, 2022)

theboris said:


> Albert was shut this evening - apparently from 5pm. Any insights?


Still shut, though apparently reopening this evening. Heard that landlord has been given the flick by Green King (again).


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 30, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> Apologies Gramsci and CH1
> ...what is PPE ?











						Philosophy, Politics and Economics | University of Oxford
					

UCAS codeL0V0Duration3 years (BA)Entrance requirementsAAASubject requirements  Maths   HistoryAdmissions test(s)ox.ac.uk/tsaWritten workNoneAdmissions statistics*Interviewed: 32%Successful: 11%Intake: 246*3-year average 2019-21Contact+44 (0) 1865 288564Email PPE Admissions         Subject...




					www.ox.ac.uk
				






> PPE was born of the conviction that study of the great modern works of economic, social, political and philosophical thought would have a transformative effect on students’ intellectual lives, and thereby on society at large



It's traditional elite Uni. PPE is their to educate the next people destined for higher echolons of society.


----------



## alex_ (Jul 30, 2022)

CH1 said:


> I would pick on anyone who comes here to iconic Lambeth for 5 minutes wanting to know down old people's homes for redevelopment - even if it is their job.
> 
> I also think that spoof degrees are over-represented at Lambeth Council. She may have one - and we also have two Lambeth Councillors who have honorary degrees who habitually are referred to as "Dr" - which is not correct usesage.
> With regard to the use of this honorific, the policies of institutions of higher education generally ask that recipients "refrain from adopting the misleading title"[4]
> ...



The tories must love this - they cut Lambeths funding and locals tear into council employees.


----------



## David Clapson (Jul 30, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ...what is PPE ?


Personal Protective Equipment. A highly valued qualification in the era of Covid.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 30, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Philosophy, Politics and Economics | University of Oxford
> 
> 
> UCAS codeL0V0Duration3 years (BA)Entrance requirementsAAASubject requirements  Maths   HistoryAdmissions test(s)ox.ac.uk/tsaWritten workNoneAdmissions statistics*Interviewed: 32%Successful: 11%Intake: 246*3-year average 2019-21Contact+44 (0) 1865 288564Email PPE Admissions         Subject...
> ...



many thanks....that explains a few things, somebody on twitter was saying the other day they went to the same PPE lectures as a very up and coming Tory but decided to drop out and went to work as a stripper instead.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jul 30, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Personal Protective Equipment. A highly valued qualification in the era of Covid.



...that’s what was confusing me.


----------



## CH1 (Jul 30, 2022)

alex_ said:


> The tories must love this - they cut Lambeths funding and locals tear into council employees.


What's the Tories got to do with it.
You might say the same of Rail strikes - or 9 months waiting lists on the NHS for example.


----------



## edcraw (Jul 30, 2022)

Does anyone know what works all the temporary traffic lights are in aid of in Brixton?


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 30, 2022)

alex_ said:


> The tories must love this - they cut Lambeths funding and locals tear into council employees.



When you say "locals" are you referring to others as well as CH1 ?

Who are these locals?

I specifically didn't "tear" into this particular officer.


----------



## nagapie (Jul 30, 2022)

Also the Tories being horrific doesn't negate Lambeth Labour's poor record on planning or housing. In fact it makes it even more disappointing when there are no good guys.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 30, 2022)

alex_ said:


> The tories must love this - they cut Lambeths funding and locals tear into council employees.



Council employees cover a lot of people.

What's being brought up here is the top officers. Who get invited to meetings to discuss regeneration and in this case future of London. These aren't just employees. The jobs they have give them social prestige. They get listened to in way ordinary people don't.

I don't often deal with top officers like the one discussed here. More the middle range ones 

I do remember recently coming up against one top officer over planning guidelines for Loughborough junction.

These kind of people really don't like it when the proles turn up to disagree with what they think is best for Lambeth.

Can turn quite unpleasant. Which it did.

One of the problems in Lambeth is that due to the Labour long lasting control of Council senior officers become part of the Labour administration. This is also due to the Cabinet system. As ex Cllr Rachel told me a few senior Cllrs around the leader plus senior pro Labour officers decide policy. 

It's a top down system that is largely isolated from Joe public.


----------



## alex_ (Jul 30, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> When you say "locals" are you referring to others as well as CH1 ?
> 
> Who are these locals?
> 
> I specifically didn't "tear" into this particular officer.



I was quoting CH1, but plenty of people slag off Lambeth for implementing cuts or commercial activity ( eg festivals in parks ) forced on them by the tories


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 30, 2022)

alex_ said:


> I was quoting CH1, but plenty of people slag off Lambeth for implementing cuts or commercial activity ( eg festivals in parks ) forced on them by the tories



No CH1 didn't say anything about "locals" in his recent posts. 

Not quite sure what your arguing here. First it was that this Council "employee" was just doing there job. Now its people "slagging" off Lambeth for commercial activity.


----------



## alex_ (Jul 31, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> No CH1 didn't say anything about "locals" in his recent posts.
> 
> Not quite sure what your arguing here. First it was that this Council "employee" was just doing there job. Now its people "slagging" off Lambeth for commercial activity.



I’m wondering why CH1 is being creepy about a council employee who is doing their job.

“Did she actually get a degree from Oxford university?” Etc


----------



## CH1 (Jul 31, 2022)

alex_ said:


> I’m wondering why CH1 is being creepy about a council employee who is doing their job.
> 
> “Did she actually get a degree from Oxford university?” Etc


That's not creepy. Its commenting on an issue to do with qualifications publicly cited.
Including later on our two Labour Lambeth councillors who are called (or call themselves) "Dr" when it is customary NOT to use the title Dr if it is an Honorary degree.  

Why can't I query peoples' qualifications? Is Urban now a zone where absence of Progress solidarity results in decapitation?

PS this little jape as reported on Wiki is from one of your founders:
On leaving his position as Chief Secretary to the Treasury following the change of British government in May 2010, Byrne left a note to his successor David Laws saying: "Dear Chief Secretary, I'm afraid there is no money. Kind regards – and good luck!


----------



## happyshopper (Jul 31, 2022)

Not that it really matters, but, as has already been clearly explained, the decision by an Oxford or Cambridge graduate not to take the active decision to pay for his or her B.A. to be upgraded to an M.A. is to their credit. The reason why it is good form to put the institution (e.g. Cantab) after a paid for M.A. is that it tells people that it’s really just a B.A.


----------



## Gramsci (Jul 31, 2022)

alex_ said:


> I’m wondering why CH1 is being creepy about a council employee who is doing their job.
> 
> “Did she actually get a degree from Oxford university?” Etc



What's that got to do with your post I quoted.

What I was commenting on was this:


> I was quoting CH1, but plenty of people slag off Lambeth for implementing cuts or commercial activity ( eg festivals in parks ) forced on them by the Tories



Now you've moved it to CH1 being "creepy"

You moved the conversation to wider issue of those "locals " who "slag" off Lambeth council.

I did point out I wasn't slagging off this particular officer. But as I posted the overall issue is systemic not down to one individual,

As your saying that CH1 is "creepy" due to looking at one individual do you agree with my analysis? Which isn't directed at an individual but is due to how the system works


----------



## alex_ (Aug 1, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> What's that got to do with your post I quoted.
> 
> What I was commenting on was this:
> 
> ...



I’m not talking about you, and I’m not moving it on - one person was targeting a council employees which if it isn’t creepy is pretty unusual.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 1, 2022)

happyshopper said:


> Not that it really matters, but, as has already been clearly explained, the decision by an Oxford or Cambridge graduate not to take the active decision to pay for his or her B.A. to be upgraded to an M.A. is to their credit. The reason why it is good form to put the institution (e.g. Cantab) after a paid for M.A. is that it tells people that it’s really just a B.A.


This degree-ism can get you in hot water. Mother Sheila - non-stipendiary at St Matthews Church, Lilford Road (R.I.P. and bless her cotton socks) - let rip at me about 10 years back because I happened to say - by way of explanation as to why I was living in London and not Manchester - that I'd been to Manchester University.

Red rag to a bull. "Of course it had to be "Russell Group" she shot back - or would have done if she'd been on Twitter. I find there are quite a lot of "ordinary people" who find going to a university at all pretentious and politically suspect. 

Whilst of course I agree with you that having an Oxbridge MA is really a B.A. (or B.Sc.), you have to allow Gramsci 's point that an Oxbridge PPE is the English equivalent of the French École nationale d'administration where these elite bastards tell everyone else what to do - and get paid huge sums for doing so - after their Mummies and Daddies paid for their Ecole places to start with.

I come back to my point - if the Lambeth Officer in question couldn't afford or didn't want to pay to be an Oxford M.A. they must be unique. Never heard of it before. On the other hand Oxford Poly (sorry Oxford Brookes University) does offer a PPE equivalent. Not only that I have personally come across (at Lambeth Accord "We are 336") a staff member who claimed a Cambridge degree - which was actually from Cambridge Poly - so there!


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2022)

> ‘We are proud to say we birth businesses like Honest Burger and like Franco Manca within Brixton Village’, she said. ‘So it’s about just letting people know that opportunity is still there, and we’re still open to it’.



Err, wasn't Franco there before the Villaaaage rebranded?



> Binki Taylor of the Brixton Project recognised the key need to consult on changes, but since the pandemic when it engages, as well as what is being engaged about has changed. There is now an enormous opportunity to innovate, heal and transform, engage people in dialogue and allow narratives to emerge, she said. ‘This is a period of time that is unearthing a deep desire and a demand for a reset on the way we talk with people about the challenges we face.’



Yes. We all need to heal and transform, whatever the fuck that means. How do you heal an unaffordable rent driven up by people like Squire & Partners?









						Brixton embraces community in new vision
					

NLA On Location event hears how community groups are informing and underpinning the regeneration of this ‘iconic’ area.




					nla.london


----------



## edcraw (Aug 1, 2022)

editor said:


> Err, wasn't Franco there before the Villaaaage rebranded?


Maybe “like” is doing a lot of heavy lifting? It’s not even in Brixton Village is it? Isn’t that just Granville Arcade?


----------



## felonius monk (Aug 1, 2022)

edcraw said:


> Maybe “like” is doing a lot of heavy lifting? It’s not even in Brixton Village is it? Isn’t that just Granville Arcade?


Brixton Village covers both Granville Arcade and Market Row. Franco Manca opened in 2008 though there has been a pizza place there since the 1980s (Franco originally). Eco bought Franco and I think FM took over the site after that in 2008.   Visit — Brixton Village


----------



## edcraw (Aug 1, 2022)

felonius monk said:


> Brixton Village covers both Granville Arcade and Market Row.


Oh - depressing.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2022)

felonius monk said:


> Brixton Village covers both Granville Arcade and Market Row. Franco Manca opened in 2008 though there has been a pizza place there since the 1980s (Franco originally). Eco bought Franco and I think FM took over the site after that in 2008.   Visit — Brixton Village



Franco Manca bought up Eco and it was essentially the same business until the big money investors rolled into town. 








The former Eco pizza restaurant in Market Row became Franco Manca in 2008, and then went on to become a large London chain before being scooped up for £27.5 million in 2015.









						Brixton 15 Years Ago: market scenes, the old car park and a cop getting a slapped arse – March 2001 photos
					

Another ferret around our disorganised photo archives has produced this set of twenty images from March 2001, starting off with a photo of the once extensive street market along Brixton Station Roa…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 1, 2022)

'There are a lots of things you can do to make your business more worthwhile, like being somewhere like Brixton.’
What does this even mean?


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2022)

sparkybird said:


> 'There are a lots of things you can do to make your business more worthwhile, like being somewhere like Brixton.’
> What does this even mean?


It's all grifting shit. Squire & Partners are so up their own arses they think that they're an important part of the community here.

Listen to this stinking bullshit. He can't even see that bringing his multi million company into Brixton is just going to lead to the exact same problems that led his company to leave Kings Cross. 



> Michael Squire kicked off proceedings by saying that one of the key draws of the area, following steep price rises (to an ‘astronomical’ £75/sq ft) in the practice’s former King’s Cross base, was its accessibility, the Victoria line offering its staff the ability to ‘fly through London’. But it also represented a chance to create residential, restaurants and a co-working building, and to offer something that gave back to its surroundings. It also compared favourably to the ‘itinerant population’ around King’s Cross, Squire added. ‘Brixton is a real place, and a real community’.



And what the fuck is this itinerant population he's going on about?


----------



## trabuquera (Aug 1, 2022)

^ "itinerant population" is just city-planner speak for 'areas which people move into for a short time only' i.e. whole quarters full of nothing but students, people there for work, generally more likely to be younger and single with fewer kids or elderly, so more likely to move more often than the average household in a city/country. It's not language aimed at "foreigners" or less well-off people (or homeless people). He's just claiming "Brixton's more of a 'real place' than Kings X with a stronger community identity'.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 1, 2022)

alex_ said:


> I’m not talking about you, and I’m not moving it on - one person was targeting a council employees which if it isn’t creepy is pretty unusual.



I think you need to go back and look at your posts. You widened it out to "locals " "slagging" off the Council.

I provided a different way to look at that isn't "targeting " an individual dividual.

So asked you whether you agree with it. Which you haven't answered.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 1, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Whilst of course I agree with you that having an Oxbridge MA is really a B.A. (or B.Sc.), you have to allow Gramsci 's point that an Oxbridge PPE is the English equivalent of the French École nationale d'administration where these elite bastards tell everyone else what to do - and get paid huge sums for doing so -



Yes that is my point. You've put it more succinctly than I could.


----------



## alex_ (Aug 1, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> I think you need to go back and look at your posts. You widened it out to "locals " "slagging" off the Council.
> 
> I provided a different way to look at that isn't "targeting " an individual dividual.
> 
> So asked you whether you agree with it. Which you haven't answered.



Finding a council employee who has done something you don’t like and then accusing them of faking the qualifications isn’t targeting an individual ?

Ok


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 1, 2022)

Brixton embraces community in new vision
					

NLA On Location event hears how community groups are informing and underpinning the regeneration of this ‘iconic’ area.




					nla.london
				




Notice the developer for the Pop Brixton/ International house site says this 



> And for Daren Nathan of London Square – which is the preferred bidder for the Growing Brixton Rec Quarter project including 240 new homes and workspace, that interplay with the community was essential. ‘Everything we’re doing is talking about how we engage’, he said, pointing to a new community review panel it has formed, ‘co-designing’ and working to provide what Brixton wants, and employing a ‘community communicator’ to help too.



I haven't heard of any panel. Has anyone else?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 1, 2022)

alex_ said:


> Finding a council employee who has done something you don’t like and then accusing them of faking the qualifications isn’t targeting an individual ?
> 
> Ok



Sorry that isn't what I said. I asked you if you agreed with my analysis which isn't about an individual but about how the system works. 

It's this 

Post in thread 'Brixton news, rumours and general chat' Brixton news, rumours and general chat


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 1, 2022)

editor said:


> It's all grifting shit. Squire & Partners are so up their own arses they think that they're an important part of the community here.
> 
> Listen to this stinking bullshit. He can't even see that bringing his multi million company into Brixton is just going to lead to the exact same problems that led his company to leave Kings Cross.
> 
> ...



On Itinerant population. I been at the flats at Kings cross a few times. A lot of Chinese students appear to live there. 

So I'm guessing a lot the new flats are overseas owners. 

Squires were involved in Kings Cross development. Kind of surprising they talk about it as though they had nothing to do with creating the new community there. 

The topic of the meeting meant it could have been an interesting debate. But it comes across as bland . 

The Hondo tower planning application is never mentioned. A prime example of a contested development.


----------



## Casaubon (Aug 1, 2022)

felonius monk said:


> Brixton Village covers both Granville Arcade and Market Row. Franco Manca opened in 2008 though there has been a pizza place there since the 1980s (Franco originally). Eco bought Franco and I think FM took over the site after that in 2008.   Visit — Brixton Village


It's a long time ago and my memory might be failing, but I think Franco's opened in early '84. 
Franco sold to an Egyptian bloke called Sami, who I think was a co-founder of Eco. He re-named the original 'Franco Manca' because so many people were asking about Franco long after he'd left to start a restaurant in Islington.

Sami and partners sold their pizza chain to one of the big 'hospitality' companies for, I think, £27m.

I still miss Franco's pizzas, they were in a class of their own. Every pizza I've had since then has been judged against Franco's, and not one has been as good.


----------



## alex_ (Aug 1, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Sorry that isn't what I said. I asked you if you agreed with my analysis which isn't about an individual but about how the system works.
> 
> It's this
> 
> Post in thread 'Brixton news, rumours and general chat' Brixton news, rumours and general chat



She’s just talking architecture bullshit isn’t she ?


----------



## Winot (Aug 1, 2022)

Casaubon said:


> It's a long time ago and my memory might be failing, but I think Franco's opened in early '84.
> Franco sold to an Egyptian bloke called Sami, who I think was a co-founder of Eco. He re-named the original 'Franco Manca' because so many people were asking about Franco long after he'd left to start a restaurant in Islington.
> 
> Sami and partners sold their pizza chain to one of the big 'hospitality' companies for, I think, £27m.
> ...


It was Guiseppe wasn’t it who also owned Wild Caper? Was Sami his business partner?


----------



## Casaubon (Aug 1, 2022)

Winot said:


> It was Guiseppe wasn’t it who also owned Wild Caper? Was Sami his business partner?


I can't remember that much detail, I'm afraid.


----------



## felonius monk (Aug 1, 2022)

Winot said:


> It was Guiseppe wasn’t it who also owned Wild Caper? Was Sami his business partner?


From a 2009 food blog  "Franco Manca is co owned by Neapolitan expatriate Giuseppe Mascoli and the the Brixton based artist Bridget Hugo . Mascoli is the owner of Black's the Soho Private Members Club."  It seems that Sami Wasif may have taken over part ownership later on.

It's now owned since 2015 by Fulham Shore, a restaurant group that also owns The Real Greek. The founder and CEO of Fulham Shore, David Page was a shareholder in FM as far back as 2010 so clearly saw the potential. IMO the pizzas are not as good as Mama Dough.


----------



## Tron Cruise (Aug 1, 2022)

editor said:


> Err, wasn't Franco there before the Villaaaage rebranded?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


‘Binki Taylor of the Brixton Project recognised the key need to consult on changes, but since the pandemic when it engages, as well as what is being engaged about has changed’

Word salad.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2022)

felonius monk said:


> IMO the pizzas are not as good as Mama Dough.


And their pizzas have gone downhill massively too.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2022)

Tron Cruise said:


> ‘Binki Taylor of the Brixton Project recognised the key need to consult on changes, but since the pandemic when it engages, as well as what is being engaged about has changed’
> 
> Word salad.


It's their modus operandi: befuddle, bewilder, exclude, disenfranchise, profit. 

Listen to this fucking garbage from Dec 2020:



> “With the community as client and active agent, in robust conversation with the Council and commercial stakeholders from inception to operation, this plan has a chance to build on the lessons of former interventions that have failed to create power and empowerment for local people in central Brixton”
> 
> 
> “We propose a Holacratic structure that fundamentally shifts the notion of ‘power’ in Brixton.






> “The distributed nature of operation will allow diverse approaches to be utilised in an agile way. From Future Design principles to Doughnut Economics, Flatpack Democracy to Sortition, there are a wealth of innovative and complementary frameworks to encourage and enable meaningful community agency.”
> 
> 
> “The reactivity of this situation has only served to negate the believability of the applicant’s community strategy for those that oppose the building. For all involved it has reached a level of harm to the cohesion of our community.”











						The Brixton Project – the ‘community group’ who intentionally exclude most of their audience
					

At Brixton Buzz, we’ve long rallied against the divisive, exclusive and downright incomprehensible jargon that self-elected community representatives The Brixton Project have been  spouting r…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Tron Cruise (Aug 1, 2022)

Translation - let’s build some more flats.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 1, 2022)

alex_ said:


> Finding a council employee who has done something you don’t like and then accusing them of faking the qualifications isn’t targeting an individual ?
> 
> Ok


As it happens faking qualifications is only potentially half of it. I am an engineer, Not a Kemi Badenoch software engineer from Sussex University -  more an old school Marconi/Ferranti engineer.
Look what happened to them in a world run by PPE graduates (or not).








						Ferranti - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				








						Marconi Company - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




I doubt Lambeth check anything now, and of course it possible that in planning and regeneration we are dealing with agency staff. The person in question could even be agency staff. And not even vetted.
I am still intrigued by why I can't look up people's qualifications on Linked In. Does this apply to MPs?
BTW I get emails from LinkedIn every day - so and so wants to connect with you. Most recently it has been Tom Bridgman - former head of Lambeth Regeneration. I do know him and once was on an interview panel with him - but I doubt he actually wants to he from me. But he IS on Linked In and so am I. And the algorithms work their magic.
I used to work for a living and hoped for advancement. Now I'm on state pension and get kicked around by someone who doesn't know the price of a pint of milk! Still I have my Manchester degree.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2022)

Tron Cruise said:


> Translation - let’s build some more flats.


And bag some more lucrative 'creative' tie-ins and commissions from the wealthy incomers. Keerrrrr-ching!


----------



## CH1 (Aug 1, 2022)

editor said:


> View attachment 334704
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Regarding this there is a 4 page pull-out schedule of events in the new Brixton Bugle.
The events look like the sort of thing you might expect at Pop Brixton - but in fact I could see no mention of Pop.
Only Brixton Barrio, Brixton House Theatre, Department Store, Brxtn Studios and BCA.

The most seriously "old Brixton" type event could be HOUSE MUSIC IS BLACK QUEER MUSIC

but the venue (which I hadn't heard of) raises question in my mind. A recording studio that looks like a board room - and where is the entrance.?

Just shows how digital we are now. I worked on production testing of mixing desks from 1983 - 1989. They were generally massive beasts - as were the monitor speakers. I've worked on mixers for Kate Bush, Tina Turner, Jethro Tull, Tom Robinson and Pete Townshend.
That said I only went in one actual studio - Leo Sayer's in Kilburn. The only British brand I recognised in the Brxtn Studios equipment list was by Neve (a pre-amp not a mixer though). Made in Burnley.








						Facilities & Equipment - BRXTN Village Studios
					

FACILITIES & EQUIPMENT BRXTN Studio is a state of the art recording facility located within the historic Brixton Village. The studios consist of 4 rooms and a lounge space; the main room, live room and two programming rooms. A full equipment list can be found below MAIN ROOM EQUIPMENT AWS 948...




					brxtnstudios.com


----------



## r0bb0 (Aug 1, 2022)

Free event up POP -
The event is the first of its kind in the country and will be a free ticketed seminar with an estimated turnout of 15,000 attendees over two days. 50% of which, being emerging content creators. (Podcasters, YouTubers, Influencers, Tik Tokers, Videographers and Music Artists)
There shall be an international host 'Legend Already Made' plus a wealth of guest speakers from the music, media and entertainment industry, plus influential figures known within urban culture.
The seminar shall be taking place on Fri 5th and Sat 6th August 2022 over the Brixton x Harlem Festival. Please find a pitch deck for your consideration.
Digital Creators Music Seminar - Fri 5th & Sat 6th August 2022


----------



## felonius monk (Aug 1, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Regarding this there is a 4 page pull-out schedule of events in the new Brixton Bugle.
> The events look like the sort of thing you might expect at Pop Brixton - but in fact I could see no mention of Pop.
> Only Brixton Barrio, Brixton House Theatre, Department Store, Brxtn Studios and BCA.
> 
> ...


Brxtn Studios is on the first floor above Bottle & Rye on Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 1, 2022)

So it's not in "the historic Brixton Village". How confusing. A lot of people seem to be describing the Market Row area as Brixton Village these days. I think the building is owned by the father of April Jackson, who owns Bottle and Rye


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 1, 2022)

alex_ said:


> She’s just talking architecture bullshit isn’t she ?



Ok. I've asked you several times if you agree with my non personal analysis. And it's clear you won't answer.

So I will do it your way.

You object to CH1 comment as she is a Council employee just doing her job

Your now saying at a meeting where she represented Lambeth council she talked "architectural bullshit".

I looked up how much Lambeth pays a officer in this post. In 2021 this strategic director post was paid £99,577.00. So just under a hundred thousand a year. This pay was for a job share of the post. So it's not even a full week. This pay is for part time post shared with another officer

Even from your standpoint I would have thought getting paid that amount of money and then talking " bullshit" as you put it isn't value for money.

Why get someone with a PPE from Oxford if their job is to talk bullshit.

That money could be better spent say funding several managers for local adventure playgrounds. Instead of the Adventure playgrounds having to spend time trying to get funding from charities


----------



## CH1 (Aug 1, 2022)

felonius monk said:


> Brxtn Studios is on the first floor above Bottle & Rye on Coldharbour Lane.


I've got my ticket now!
Shame I shall miss Rachmaninov's "Symphonic Dances" at the Proms, but you can't have everything.


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2022)

CH1 said:


> but the venue (which I hadn't heard of) raises question in my mind. A recording studio that looks like a board room - and where is the entrance.?



The studios are above the Coldharbour Lane entrance to Market Row - the ones they evicted all the artists from some time ago.

The recording rooms are tiny and the 'lounge' isn't much bigger:



Here's the guff that comes with the place:



> Our mission at BRXTN Village Studios is to create a sanctuary for artists to discover and express their unique genius. We incubate artists to develop them, offering a one-stop shop for their creativity. Our state-of-the-art facilities and studio lounge combined with the energy of Brixton welcomes all sounds.








						BRXTN Village Studios
					

Our mission at BRXTN Village Studios is to create a sanctuary for artists to discover and express their unique genius. We incubate artists to develop them, offering a one-stop shop for their creativity. Our state-of-the-art facilities and studio lounge combined with the energy of Brixton...




					brxtnstudios.com


----------



## editor (Aug 1, 2022)

r0bb0 said:


> Please find a pitch deck for your consideration.
> Digital Creators Music Seminar - Fri 5th & Sat 6th August 2022


What's a 'pitch deck'?


----------



## teuchter (Aug 1, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Ok. I've asked you several times if you agree with my non personal analysis. And it's clear you won't answer.
> 
> So I will do it your way.
> 
> ...


Seems a bit like you have found the name of a fairly senior Lambeth employee who attended the NLA thing, and then judged her on the basis of a quote that was in the article/press release about the NLA event.

And without any real knowledge about that person or how well they carry out their role or maybe any knowledge of what their role is (?), stated that they aren't worth the salary they are paid. 

I don't have any special knowledge that allows me to argue for or against that ... but it seems a bit simplistic to suggest they can simply be dispensed with and replaced with playground managers. No doubt that would be good for the playgrounds, but someone then has to do the stuff that that employee was doing. Maybe everything they do is completely unnecessary - I don't know - but don't you have to make a bit more of an argument to demonstrate this? I spend enough of my time getting annoyed with Lambeth and what it does but like others have also pointed out, I realise they have a duty to implement all sorts of things that are determined by central government and that includes a lot of planning stuff. So, it means that people are in jobs where they implement unpopular things, but they are also the people who have to try and make the decisions so that certain bits of national policy are implemented in a way that is least bad for Lambeth (of course anyone can argue about how successful they are in that). For that reason, it doesn't seem sensible simply to dispense with that layer of people, or put any old people in those positions. I certainly wouldn't argue that having an "Oxford PPE" is necessary but neither would I say that it should rule someone out.

This seems to be a bit of a typical Brixton Forum thing of zeroing in on one quote, one person, one particular qualification and then extrapolating a whole load of stuff in a bit of a silly way.

Obviously an event like that NLA one is going to generate various quotes that are good fodder for here.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 1, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Seems a bit like you have found the name of a fairly senior Lambeth employee who attended the NLA thing, and then judged her on the basis of a quote that was in the article/press release about the NLA event.
> 
> And without any real knowledge about that person or how well they carry out their role or maybe any knowledge of what their role is (?), stated that they aren't worth the salary they are paid.
> 
> ...



I don't think you've read my posts .

I've actually done the opposite. Go back and read my posts properly.

In short I've said the problem is systemic in how the system works.

I haven't zoned in on an individual. 

I btw wasn't saying they can be replaced by playground managers. What I do feel is that important, in many ways , more socially necessary work like helping children is grossly undervalued in a society like this. 

That the way the system works is that certain jobs , that can be filled with a certain type of person, are grossly overvalued and given to much status and importance in a society like this.

I could go on. But it's late


----------



## Leighsw2 (Aug 1, 2022)

CH1 said:


> How come she has a B.A. from Oxford? All Oxford degrees are normally upgraded to M.A. a year after award - unless something is wrong:
> Rustication? (top people's expulsion)


Is that the case now? In my day, you had to apply and pay them £10. Most of my friends never did 'upgrade'.


----------



## Leighsw2 (Aug 1, 2022)

prunus said:


> I know nothing of her, but just so her degree isn’t taken as evidence of any mendacity: Oxford BAs are not automatically upgraded to MAs - after 7 (not 1) year one can apply (and I think pay) for the upgrade.  Not doing so is in fact imo a sign that you’re not a dick (because otherwise - you’re happy to append a paid-for qualification to your name??).


Apologies, I should have read down the thread. Yes, this accords with my experience, though I can't remember how long afterwards I converted (I'm thinking it was less than 7 years, but my memory may be playing tricks....)


----------



## Leighsw2 (Aug 1, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Probably bit unfair to pick on Eleanor Purser personally. Reading what she said at the meeting and it's this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Speaking as an Oxford PPE-ist who worked for Lambeth - I agree with all of this!


----------



## teuchter (Aug 1, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> I btw wasn't saying they can be replaced by playground managers.


Ok. That's what I took this to mean:


Gramsci said:


> That money could be better spent say funding several managers for local adventure playgrounds.


I took "that money" to mean, the salary for this particular post. I think that's how most people will have read it.


----------



## Leighsw2 (Aug 1, 2022)

teuchter said:


> I certainly wouldn't argue that having an "Oxford PPE" is necessary but neither would I say that it should rule someone out.


That's certainly a relief from my perspective!


----------



## teuchter (Aug 1, 2022)

Leighsw2 said:


> Speaking as an Oxford PPE-ist who worked for Lambeth - I agree with all of this!


Do you reckon that a bunch of these (senior/director type) positions are unnecessary, or do you mean that they have the wrong type of people in them?


----------



## Leighsw2 (Aug 2, 2022)

I think I rather share Gramsci's suspicion of an elite of 'generalists' from Oxbridge trying to run everything in this country and not making a very good job of it, judging by the state of the nation. The whole point of the PPE degree (as created in the 20s) was to create an elite group of public servants fit to run an Empire. Now the Empire has shrunk to Lambeth council and its public sector equivalents!


----------



## CH1 (Aug 2, 2022)

Leighsw2 said:


> Is that the case now? In my day, you had to apply and pay them £10. Most of my friends never did 'upgrade'.


Well the truth is I know several people who are "Cantab" but - as far as I am aware - none who are "Oxon".
The Cantab people I know don't seem to ever claim their qualifications at all.
However I did not search them out on LinkedIn to see if they were members and what they said on LinkedIn.
You know Linked In is a funny thing. The Zen Bhuddist of right-wing activism, Mr ChooChoo seems to be cybersquatting his own profile - to prevent misuse?

He is Cantab -- but no longer cares about his degree as his income seems to derive from Fremantle Media and chatting up the locals on mushroom farms in Darwin.

But the person we were discussing is on the career ladder. They are made of sterner stuff. More like former Brixton Town Centre manager Jo Negrini who wrecked Croydon as Chief Executive. Or former Lambeth borough solicitor Ged Curran who was then Chief Executive of Merton for 17 years and is now apparently sadly missed.

FYI Ged Curran IS posting on Linked In and says this to his followers:
"A real privilege to join NHS Cambridge and Peterborough ICB as a NED. Looking forward to chairing the Improvement and Reform Committee. Such a talented team working so hard for everyone in the area. #nhs"

Which means he is a Non Executive Director (on £13,000 pa)
Presumably Ged is retiring from real £220,000 pa work, and his remuneration will be more than my state pension, plus he's got no doubt an inflation linked Merton CEO final salary pension too - so don't weep for him Argentina.
His 709 followers obviously think he' a saint.

*How many followers do you have on LinkedIn?* I have 43 - and I just realised I need to update my profile:
"Is your current title at Brixton Society and Community Support Network (South London) still Committee Member?" I am asked.

Not sure how many followers Jo Negrini has - she hasn't updated her profile since she was working for Lambeth.
Nevertheless both the Taxpayers Alliance and Conservative Home have posted on her timeline:
TPA: "Jo Negrini, former chief executive of Croydon council, topped the remuneration charts with a jaw-dropping £613,895 – a stunning reward for failure if ever there was one." 🤦‍♂️

Harry Fone's latest ConservativeHome column. 👇



Harry Fone: Nearly 3,000 council officials are on six figure pay packages – including rewards for failure​conservativehome.com • 4 min read​
Seems LinkedIn can be as pointed as Twitter.
I'm creeping off to bed now!!


----------



## Rushy (Aug 2, 2022)

Anyone know when you can just turn up and use Brixton Rec teaching pool with a young child on a Tuesday? Is it just the swim for all session between 1 and 2?

(25 minutes on hold, apparently with one person in front in the queue. Then apologises for being busy and hangs up.)


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 2, 2022)

felonius monk said:


> Brixton Village covers both Granville Arcade and Market Row. Franco Manca opened in 2008 though there has been a pizza place there since the 1980s (Franco originally). Eco bought Franco and I think FM took over the site after that in 2008.   Visit — Brixton Village


The "Brixton Village" brand has only been applied to Market Row as well as Granville Arcade since the markets were bought by Hondo and launched social media channels. 

Intriguingly, it appears that as part of Brixton Village's "markets wayfinding strategy" introduced last year, the Granville Arcade name has been revived for the eastern covered market, after twenty years efforts by the previous owners to erase it from public consciousness.

ETA - I think the zoomable version of the map is not currently live on the Brixton Village site as it hasn't been updated for recent high profile closures such as Salon.


----------



## Ryan2468 (Aug 2, 2022)

editor said:


> What's a 'pitch deck'?


What they've linked to isn't really what people would call a 'pitch deck' but essentially it's what people often call a slideshow which is presented in a pitch scenario - for new business, a new proposal, campaign or something like that. Something you'd chuck in front of prospective clients or customers with all of the turgid copy you can imagine.


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 2, 2022)

Leighsw2 said:


> Apologies, I should have read down the thread. Yes, this accords with my experience, though I can't remember how long afterwards I converted (I'm thinking it was less than 7 years, but my memory may be playing tricks....)


I think Oxford is a minimum of "21 terms after matriculation" i.e. 7 years after you _start_ your BA or BSc.  

(I only know this because someone I know who is a lecturer there mentioned that the degree ceremony for returning MAs used to be seen as a lucrative opportunity to get money out of alumni who are doing well in law or the City so two years of no ceremonies due to Covid hit fund-raising.)


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2022)

lang rabbie said:


> The "Brixton Village" brand has only been applied to Market Row as well as Granville Arcade since the markets were bought by Hondo and launched social media channels.
> 
> Intriguingly, it appears that as part of Brixton Village's "markets wayfinding strategy" introduced last year, the Granville Arcade name has been revived for the eastern covered market, after twenty years efforts by the previous owners to erase it from public consciousness.
> 
> ETA - I think the zoomable version of the map is not currently live on the Brixton Village site as it hasn't been updated for recent high profile closures such as Salon. View attachment 335698


You could stick the booze icon on most of those units now. The half arsed rebranding back to Granville Arcade looked like a desperate attempt to connect with the market's past that Hondo is busy erasing.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 2, 2022)

Rushy said:


> Anyone know when you can just turn up and use Brixton Rec teaching pool with a young child on a Tuesday? Is it just the swim for all session between 1 and 2?
> 
> (25 minutes on hold, apparently with one person in front in the queue. Then apologises for being busy and hangs up.)


I don't know. But I do know that you'd be better off popping in and asking than trying to figure it out. 
Even swim for all is often in the middle pool.


----------



## r0bb0 (Aug 2, 2022)

Hi any recommendations please, my DJ mate is asking?
"I need a 2 room venue- any ideas in Brixton- October 15th and 16th?", not Jamm or Hoots. It'll probably be tecno and house, ta!


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 2, 2022)

r0bb0 said:


> Hi any recommendations please, my DJ mate is asking?
> "I need a 2 room venue- any ideas in Brixton- October 15th and 16th?", not Jamm or Hoots. It'll probably be tecno and house, ta!


Might Market House be suitable? Not sure what they are doing with promotions though since they turned into a curry house and back again.


----------



## r0bb0 (Aug 2, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Might Market House be suitable? Not sure what they are doing with promotions though since they turned into a curry house and back again.


Market House would be good, I'll have to check it out. They did have an upstairs room with Funktion-ones that I visited once!


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 2, 2022)

Rushy said:


> Anyone know when you can just turn up and use Brixton Rec teaching pool with a young child on a Tuesday? Is it just the swim for all session between 1 and 2?
> 
> (25 minutes on hold, apparently with one person in front in the queue. Then apologises for being busy and hangs up.)



Its rubbish you get put on hold. As nagapie says it's better to go in and ask. If you get the Polish lady she is really helpful.

Looking on the Better App and it looks to me that there is spaces for parents and young children most of the day. If not in the teaching pool then in the lagoon.

If your not a monthly paying member you might need to book on the app.

Due to summer etc more people are using the pool. Its getting a bit chaotic at times with people and kids spilling out into main pool. Not the fault of the guards. Plus even if it busy the lagoon is still roped off at times. 

I notice on the app if you press Swim Session there are some days an inflatable in pool for kids to play on. As is usual with Better/ Lambeth this is poorly advertised. Its 2.30 to 3.30 but not every day. Monday, Wednesday , Friday and Saturday. Its a giant inflatable and the kids love it. They put it in the main pool. I've come across it as booked lane swimming and the rubbish app doesn't inform me it's reduced lanes for that hour or so.

Also what is the age of the child?


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2022)

r0bb0 said:


> Hi any recommendations please, my DJ mate is asking?
> "I need a 2 room venue- any ideas in Brixton- October 15th and 16th?", not Jamm or Hoots. It'll probably be tecno and house, ta!


I can't think of any to be honest. All the bigger venues will have their own DJ line ups sorted and he's got little chance of bagging a Saturday night anywhere near the centre.
Is he looking to hire the venue? What sort of crowd numbers does he think he'll pull in? What hours is he hoping to play?


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Might Market House be suitable? Not sure what they are doing with promotions though since they turned into a curry house and back again.


Jamm has taken over all the bookings at Market House.


----------



## r0bb0 (Aug 2, 2022)

Sent him the info, cheers!


----------



## editor (Aug 2, 2022)

Got sent this press release.  Has the arts supply shop upstairs already gone?



> Specialist business property adviser, Christie & Co, has announced the sale of Kingshield Pharmacy in Brixton, South West London. Funding for the buyer was sourced through Christie Finance.
> 
> Kingshield is a standard hour pharmacy which dispenses an average of 5,600 items per month. It occupies the ground floor of a three-storey freehold property, with an arts and crafts business above and huge potential to develop the upper floors into residential secondary retail use. The pharmacy is ideally located on a busy high street in Brixton, South West London, so enjoys a heavy footfall.
> 
> ...


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 3, 2022)

editor said:


> Got sent this press release.  Has the arts supply shop upstairs already gone?


Yes, a while ago I'm afraid


----------



## madolesance (Aug 3, 2022)

editor said:


> Got sent this press release.  Has the arts supply shop upstairs already gone?


2 months ago sadly! Shame the pharmacy is also going.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 3, 2022)

editor said:


> Got sent this press release.  Has the arts supply shop upstairs already gone?


In my view real Brixton has now finished. This was a Guyana Asian family business dating from pre the Rudy Narayan era.
Apart from the stationers/art material shop the clientele for the pharmacy seemed largely Caribbean elders who are being put into care-homes as soon as Social Services can put charges on their houses. I know - I had my booster there. The son, who did my injection, was commendably chatty and confirmed the difficulty of not being in a chain.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 3, 2022)

editor said:


> Jamm has taken over all the bookings at Market House.


Any word on "A Ton of Brix"?


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Any word on "A Ton of Brix"?


Don't hold your breath on that one. Taylor McFuckFace's plans to turn it into a two floor club have received objections from just about everyone and I haven't seen any work going on inside for ages.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Aug 3, 2022)

editor said:


> Don't hold your breath on that one. Taylor McFuckFace's plans to turn it into a two floor club have received objections from just about everyone and I haven't seen any work going on inside for ages.


So a club that was a club for 40 years wants to be a club again and the (new?) people who live nearby say thats not allowed anymore? 

Imagine if people (in general, not just in Brixton) were this intolerant back in the 80s and 90s, club culture and many venues might not have existed.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> So a club that was a club for 40 years wants to be a club again and the (new?) people who live nearby say thats not allowed anymore?
> 
> Imagine if people (in general, not just in Brixton) were this intolerant back in the 80s and 90s, club culture and many venues might not have existed.


No, that's not the case at all. Because the owners of the 414 lived in the building they were allowed to use the first floor as a food/chill out space. No music was played there and there was no DJs. The actual club was only on the ground floor.

Taylor McShitehawk wanted to vary the license and turn that floor into a second full-on club space with dancefloor/PA etc, and thus increase the capacity/noise levels etc of the place substantially - and it's that what has been objected to.



> The application seeks to vary the premises licence, to change the layout of the premises and to extend licensable area to the second floor. An alcohol and live music licence is requested for everyday, midnight to midnight – 24/7.
> 
> The Met Police, the Lambeth Public Protection Team and the Lambeth Licensing Authority have all submitted representations against the plans.
> 
> Concern comes from the Met over the prevention of crime and disorder, the prevention of public nuisance, and public safety. The Met lists a lengthy set of conditions that would make the application acceptable.











						Met Police, Public Protection Team and Lambeth Licensing Authority all object to revised licence application for Brixton’s former 414 Club
					

An application to vary the premises licence for the former legendary 414 Club on Coldharbour Lane will be heard by the Lambeth Council Licensing Sub-Committee on 9th March.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## northeast (Aug 3, 2022)

Everyone's favourite local developers Lexadon's latest project is going up quick. Just where everyone wants there fancy new flat between a busy timber yard and Tesco's delivery entrance.


----------



## editor (Aug 3, 2022)

northeast said:


> Everyone's favourite local developers Lexadon's latest project is going up quick. Just where everyone wants there fancy new flat between a busy timber yard and Tesco's delivery entrance.


That's the one where the fucks tried to install 'poor doors'









						Property developer Lexadon plans 27 new builds along Acre Lane with uncertainty over level of ‘affordable’ units
					

Property developer Lexadon is planning on building 27 new residential units and three commercial units at the current site of Diamond Hire along Acre Lane.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Rushy (Aug 3, 2022)

nagapie said:


> I don't know. But I do know that you'd be better off popping in and asking than trying to figure it out.
> Even swim for all is often in the middle pool.


We decided to get changed (family and men's changing rooms closed apparently) and chance it. Bloke at the desk referred me to the website for times. When I told him it was only showing one hour of swim for all in the kids pool that day he said I was wrong. Then checked and said should ignore the website and book on the app. Couldn't even give any idea of schedule. Seriously, a pool where the staff cannot even tell you times when you can turn up to swim?! Certainly didn't make me feel any warmer towards the place.


----------



## nagapie (Aug 3, 2022)

Rushy said:


> We decided to get changed (family and men's changing rooms closed apparently) and chance it. Bloke at the desk referred me to the website for times. When I told him it was only showing one hour of swim for all in the kids pool that day he said I was wrong. Then checked and said should ignore the website and book on the app. Couldn't even give any idea of schedule. Seriously, a pool where the staff cannot even tell you times when you can turn up to swim?! Certainly didn't make me feel any warmer towards the place.


On the other hand I took lots of the advice Gramsci gave and booked the sweet spot between aqua aerobics and the inflatables.
I wasn't with children and I have a soft spot for Brixton Rec. The staff are all so nice and the pool's amazing. My kids used the soft play and pool a lot when younger.
Apparently the staff at Streatham are so rude it's 50/50 if you're even going to get let in.


----------



## Winot (Aug 3, 2022)

Rushy said:


> We decided to get changed (family and men's changing rooms closed apparently) and chance it. Bloke at the desk referred me to the website for times. When I told him it was only showing one hour of swim for all in the kids pool that day he said I was wrong. Then checked and said should ignore the website and book on the app. Couldn't even give any idea of schedule. Seriously, a pool where the staff cannot even tell you times when you can turn up to swim?! Certainly didn't make me feel any warmer towards the place.


They are useless.


----------



## Tricky Skills (Aug 4, 2022)

Rushy said:


> We decided to get changed (family and men's changing rooms closed apparently) and chance it. Bloke at the desk referred me to the website for times. When I told him it was only showing one hour of swim for all in the kids pool that day he said I was wrong. Then checked and said should ignore the website and book on the app. Couldn't even give any idea of schedule. Seriously, a pool where the staff cannot even tell you times when you can turn up to swim?! Certainly didn't make me feel any warmer towards the place.



The queues at the Rec reception before the automated barriers were legendary. You had to turn up about 15 mins early to pay for a class, just to get through the queue. I always think now that the Rec appears like a ghost town. There was a buzz about the place in the evenings. It now seems empty. I'm not sure if the user figures back this up, or it's just my perception now the reception is simply a swipe in area.

The guy on the front desk is cool. Always very helpful and understanding when your card doesn't work. I wouldn't fancy going through the Better phone system or online help. It's the same over at the Lido tbh. Fusion are just as crap in trying to get a response out of. This leads to the poor staff on the front line taking all kinds of crap.

It will be interesting to see what solutions Lambeth has when it takes the leisure contract back in house next year. It's an opportunity for a major overhaul of customer service. I can't see them reversing the app booking system. This was brought in under the cover of Covid for the Lido. It's really not needed now. But Fusion have always wanted to know who is at the Lido at any given time.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 4, 2022)

Haven't been swimming since pre pandemic and haven't been to the rec in years, but I want to take up swimming again. Finding Better rec web site really difficult to navigate. Think I've figured out how to book a £5+ swim but can't figure out if there is a 60+ discount. I see the memberships have a 'senior' discount but I don't think I'll go often often enough for that to be worthwhile. Are there any concessions on the one off prices? I can't see any way on the website to ask.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 4, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Haven't been swimming since pre pandemic and haven't been to the rec in years, but I want to take up swimming again. Finding Better rec web site really difficult to navigate. Think I've figured out how to book a £5+ swim but can't figure out if there is a 60+ discount. I see the memberships have a 'senior' discount but I don't think I'll go often often enough for that to be worthwhile. Are there any concessions on the one off prices? I can't see any way on the website to ask.



Yes there is 60plus discount.

Here is how using the Better App on phone.

Select centre- Brixton recreation centre

At home page of app select buy membership

Select Pay and Play

Select Payment type -single payment

Select Better Adult Senior from list. This is one off £6.30 payment for a year.

Gives you discount for each booked swim. Price is about £1.20 per swim for over 60s

Also gives discount for gym.

Hope this helps.

Your not the first person to ask me about this. The info isn't readily available.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 4, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Haven't been swimming since pre pandemic and haven't been to the rec in years, but I want to take up swimming again. Finding Better rec web site really difficult to navigate. Think I've figured out how to book a £5+ swim but can't figure out if there is a 60+ discount. I see the memberships have a 'senior' discount but I don't think I'll go often often enough for that to be worthwhile. Are there any concessions on the one off prices? I can't see any way on the website to ask.



To add. It used to be called Lambeth Leisure Card. Once over 60 I was charged the lower amount. The Lambeth Leisure Card was an actual card with barcode on back. It is on my phone now instead.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 4, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Yes there is 60plus discount.
> 
> Here is how using the Better App on phone.
> 
> ...


very helpful - it wasn't obvious what 'pay and play' was and it said something like discount 30% - but at £1.20 that sounds like you only pay 30% - big difference!


Gramsci said:


> To add. It used to be called Lambeth Leisure Card. Once over 60 I was charged the lower amount. The Lambeth Leisure Card was an actual card with barcode on back. It is on my phone now instead.


Only one problem I dont have a smart phone and partner has no phone at all.  Pre pandemic (and pre 60th birthday) I used to pay a monthly fee to go swimming and I didn't have a smart phone then. So I presume there is a way to pay without a phone?


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Aug 4, 2022)

I’ve been away. Has the Elm Park tavern shut down?


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 4, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> very helpful - it wasn't obvious what 'pay and play' was and it said something like discount 30% - but at £1.20 that sounds like you only pay 30% - big difference!
> 
> Only one problem I dont have a smart phone and partner has no phone at all.  Pre pandemic (and pre 60th birthday) I used to pay a monthly fee to go swimming and I didn't have a smart phone then. So I presume there is a way to pay without a phone?



With pandemic paying at the Rec reception stopped.

Only way to pay is using the App. This also gives entrance at the barriers.

Pandemic meant cash sales stopped as well

I use the App to open the gates at Rec for me.

I'm in Brixton Rec Users Group and we have been raising issue of the stopping of cash and smart phone only entry.

Senior Cllrs to be fair say they are concerned about this. So I await what actually happens.

Personally I think people should have right to different ways to pay for reasons of social inclusion.

I'm concerned that they are seeing this as the new normal.

I have seen the staff on reception let people pay by card sometimes. But that's up to their discretion.

This page of the thread is useful as imo Council need to understand that once they take over management that for reasons of social inclusion all methods of payment need to be re introduced.

That is fully manned reception which accepts cash, card as well as App bookings.

Ability to pay for Lambeth Leisure Card at reception. A actual plastic card. Not just one on the App.

Once GLL/ Better have gone Council needs to revamp customer service.

Phone enquiries answered promptly.

Staff trained in timetables and best payment schemes for individual and families.

On your issue of over 60 use the default training of staff under Better is to sell monthly memberships. Which aren't always the cheapest option. But let's screw the over 60s for what we can get

Council see "leisure" as income generating. Part of reason why they want to take over. As don't have to give Better/ GLL a cut.

I don't blame Better for all of this. The Council poor over seeing of the contract is to blame

My somewhat contentious personal opinion is that Lambeth has problem with high overturn in officers. People don't stay. There is poor continuity of officers. So new ones come and have to start from scratch. Well in Lambeth they do  as their seems to be no handover process. Plus officers get moved around a lot. In one post. Learn the post then it is all " reorganized" and they are on different area. 

I look forward to Lambeth taking over. It is going to be a ride


----------



## edcraw (Aug 4, 2022)

DJWrongspeed said:


> I’ve been away. Has the Elm Park tavern shut down?


Yes - it’s for sale on Rightmove.









						Check out this Pub for sale on Rightmove
					

Pub for sale in Elm Park Tavern, 76 Elm Park     Brixton Hill, London, SW2 2UB, SW2 for £100,000. Marketed by Christie & Co, London




					www.rightmove.co.uk


----------



## story (Aug 4, 2022)

Water mains issue on Brixton Hill. At Josephine Avenue, outside the curry house. Why is this allowed to flow on all night while we are on the edge of a drought ffs?


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Aug 4, 2022)

New lido?


----------



## story (Aug 4, 2022)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> New lido?



Watering hole for the foxes and squirrels suffering in the drought


----------



## sparkybird (Aug 4, 2022)

story said:


> Water mains issue on Brixton Hill. At Josephine Avenue, outside the curry house. Why is this allowed to rkiw on all night while we are on the edge of a drought ffs?
> 
> View attachment 336003View attachment 336007View attachment 336007


Also similar problems on the A23 opposite the big Tesco


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 4, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> With pandemic paying at the Rec reception stopped.
> 
> Only way to pay is using the App. This also gives entrance at the barriers.
> 
> ...


Oh no! I can use the website on my laptop to book and pay - but I wont be able to get in with out a phone, that is mad!  I've just paid for the pay and play membership which tells me I must 'upload' proof for the concession with 20 days - but I can't see anywhere to upload it, so I've contacted Better via the website asking for a link and mentioned that I don't have a smart phone or app.  I'll await a reply. Its very confusing. I only want to go for a swim...


----------



## CH1 (Aug 5, 2022)

felonius monk said:


> Brxtn Studios is on the first floor above Bottle & Rye on Coldharbour Lane.


Review: Friday 6 August _HOUSE MUSIC_ IS _BLACK QUEER MUSIC_:- Stories from East Harlem to South London. Hosted by DJ Lynnée Denise and Marc Thompson. BRXTN Village Studios
Funnily enough the very "discrete" studio entrance, where you had to press a 1970-style door bell (which had a video camera trained on it incidentally) reminded me of the Picador - a seedy Manchester nightclub  of yore.

Anyway - once it got going - the House Music is Black Queer Music event was very well-presented with two fluent compères, and some musical examples and visuals on overhead projector.  What they were reminiscing about was really well after my clubbing time - black female DJ Lynée Denise was born in LA in 1975 she said - but very much appreciative of the gay music scene in Chicago, New York and London. Marc Thomson was the local talent - having grown up on the Angel Town Estate. Co-presenter Marc Thompson commented that London venues were all white owned and particularly the Ministry of Sound was not welcoming to black patrons when it was started "by a public schooolboy". I'm sure that's true - I spend many occasions pre-loading at the Elephant Wetherspoons and walking to a much seedier and no doubt more pleasurable multi-cultural venue called the A-bar under the Thameslink tracks in Great Suffolk Street.

Actually I hate house music - I'm more for Sylvester and the disco queens (Gloria Gaynor etc). I was greatly moved to see the memorial patch made for Sylvester on the AIDS quilt when it visited Evanston Unitarian Church, North Chicago when I was in town.

Aside from whether you get e-d-up (not mentioned in the talk actually) and like a boom boom boom style of music, it would appear from this clip of Marlon T Riggs film "Tounges Untied" show at the end that what gay black men and women were after from House music at that time was Solidarity.

PS give me Voguers over drag queens any time!


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Aug 6, 2022)

Shippou-Sensei said:


> New lido?


I've noticed the northern Brockwell Park looks a little bit greener than most of the parched grassland around here - maybe it's the Effra / leaky Lido?
(In reality, probably just a bit sheltered on the northern side of the hill)


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Aug 6, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Oh no! I can use the website on my laptop to book and pay - but I wont be able to get in with out a phone, that is mad!  I've just paid for the pay and play membership which tells me I must 'upload' proof for the concession with 20 days - but I can't see anywhere to upload it, so I've contacted Better via the website asking for a link and mentioned that I don't have a smart phone or app.  I'll await a reply. Its very confusing. I only want to go for a swim...



It is nuts, & outrageous that owning a smartphone or even having access to a computer is taken for granted.

But if its anything like Fusion (Brockwell Lido), or PFP Leisure (Tooting) as long as you know the time of your booking, they'll be able to look it up & log you in manually at reception.
(Maybe note down your booking ref, or print out an email if you want to be absolutely sure - but I've never been asked for that)

PS - my swimming tip is to use the Fusion app to book at Brockwell (website is unworkable), but the reverse is true for Tooting, use the website as the PHP app is unusable, or was the last time I tried it.  And both those places have booked me in at the desk when I've turned up thinking I'd made a booking when I hadn't, on days when they weren't fully booked, obs.

And the Better app seems to work OK, for places that use it.

Desk staff are helpful, but the whole booking thing is still a ridiculous barrier.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 6, 2022)

Ms Ordinary said:


> It is nuts, & outrageous that owning a smartphone or even having access to a computer is taken for granted.
> 
> But if its anything like Fusion (Brockwell Lido), or PFP Leisure (Tooting) as long as you know the time of your booking, they'll be able to look it up & log you in manually at reception.
> (Maybe note down your booking ref, or print out an email if you want to be absolutely sure - but I've never been asked for that)
> ...


Exactly. Its like Forbidden Planet - we shall all be abled to vent our anger to each other on Twitter in Nano seconds - but we all have been long dead for millennia!


----------



## thebackrow (Aug 6, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Actually I hate house music - I'm more for Sylvester and the disco queens (Gloria Gaynor etc). I was greatly moved to see the memorial patch made for Sylvester on the AIDS quilt when it visited Evanston Unitarian Church, North Chicago when I was in town.


house, in its early days, was very much a rebranding and descendent of (what was still at that time fairly toxic) disco. On tracks like Marshall Jefferson’s “love can’t turn around“ and Ten citys “That’s the way love is“ the roots are clear. 









						20 Best Chicago House Records
					

In honor of the legendary Frankie Knuckles, the 20 greatest singles from the booming movement he helped create




					www.rollingstone.com


----------



## CH1 (Aug 6, 2022)

thebackrow said:


> house, in its early days, was very much a rebranding and descendent of (what was still at that time fairly toxic) disco. On tracks like Marshall Jefferson’s “love can’t turn around“ and Ten citys “That’s the way love is“ the roots are clear.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ironically I went to Chicago several times 1990-1992 - presumably pre House Music. The sort of venues I frequented George Winston was all the rage - like a modern day Scott Joplin to my ear.


----------



## editor (Aug 6, 2022)

Rush Common looks crispy dry














Parched Brixton: the first signs of autumn appear in Rush Common – in photos


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 6, 2022)

Building collapse in Stockwell.  Bloody landlords etc ‘I’m still in shock’: Brixton man escapes near death as wall collapses in front of him


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 6, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Oh no! I can use the website on my laptop to book and pay - but I wont be able to get in with out a phone, that is mad!  I've just paid for the pay and play membership which tells me I must 'upload' proof for the concession with 20 days - but I can't see anywhere to upload it, so I've contacted Better via the website asking for a link and mentioned that I don't have a smart phone or app.  I'll await a reply. Its very confusing. I only want to go for a swim...



Be interested in knowing what reply you get from Better


----------



## nagapie (Aug 6, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Ironically I went to Chicago several times 1990-1992 - presumably pre House Music. The sort of venues I frequented George Winston was all the rage - like a modern day Scott Joplin to my ear.


No, the 80s was the Chicago house heyday.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 6, 2022)

nagapie said:


> No, the 80s was the Chicago house heyday.


Yeah well as we are getting into the nitty gritty my favoured venue was








						Man's Country, Chicago's oldest gay bathhouse, closing after 44 years
					

Man's Country, the longest running gay bathhouse in Chicago, is closing after 44 years with a final farewell New Year's Eve.




					www.chicagotribune.com
				



where they did like to play sultry Joplineqsue piano music in the changing rooms.

I was delighted you commented  - it caused me to Google and find the article above, new to me. To think I might have slept in the same sauna cubicle as Nureyev!
Actually the 4th time I went to Chicago - in 1992 - my anticipated lodgings were unavailable, and I was forced to spend the first night in Man's Country bathhouse with my belongings got looted. The cleaner took me to a rubbish area in the basement and told me to look through.

I recovered my passport and air ticket, but not $1000 of American Express travellers cheques, or my cash card and credit card, or my cherished Seiko watch.
I needed to contact the police to get the travellers cheques replaced, and the receptionists were very cagey. They made me wait until they could speak to "Chuck" referred to in the article above, on the phone. Chuck was OK apparently and told them I should phone the local police from reception, which I did.

I think all the Police asked me was my passport number and then gave me an incident number. Amex replace the cheques within an hour like their advert used to say.
I wondered if Church was a Mafia type - but unless someone writes a biography I'll never know. As for the Police - they were so matter of fact. None of this wallowing ion a cess pit of your own making which we got here in Britain at that time.

I don't think I went to Chicago again, but I did go to Detroit and Philadelphia. All on British Airways using this weird company called Polo Express, where you got return flights for around £100 or even less but had to carry documents on your flights, no changes allowed. That too sounds suspicious?


----------



## Casaubon (Aug 7, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Yeah well as we are getting into the nitty gritty my favoured venue was
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Before Polo Express and other brokers started selling courier flights the big courier companies gave them away free. You had to be introduced to the company via friends or family, you didn’t get much choice of dates and you could only take hand luggage, but free flights were available to loads of destinations.

In ’83 DHL gave me a free flight to New York on Concord. At the time it was seriously under-used and money-losing, and I think the courier companies got cheap rates for particularly urgent stuff. My luggage was 12 huge mail sacks of legal documents, computer tapes etc. which the US customs poked through for 10 minutes.

There were only a dozen or so other passengers, including three other couriers and Bryan Ferry with his wife and new baby. It allowed the cabin staff to really pamper us, and 3 hours 40 minutes wasn’t enough time to really appreciate the booze and grub on offer – it was the first time I encountered a cherry tomato!

The head steward asked if I’d been on Concord before, and when I said ‘no’ he took me up to the cockpit for a chat with the pilots. Sadly, they wouldn’t let me have a go at the controls, even for a minute.

The best freebie I’ve ever had, and I still swank the large leather Concord luggage tag on my rucksack.

The return flight was also free, but sadly with the hoi polloi on a 747.

Sorry for derailing the thread.


----------



## pbsmooth (Aug 8, 2022)




----------



## CH1 (Aug 9, 2022)

More Pearl at the 198








						The Black Subject in the work of Pearl Alcock
					

Inspired by the work of Frantz Fanon, curator Francine Mabondo will explore new representations of the Black Subject in the work of Pearl A




					www.eventbrite.co.uk
				



Inspired by the work of Frantz Fanon, curator Francine Mabondo will explore new representations of the Black Subject in the work of Pearl Alcock.

Dust down your copy of "The Wretched of the Earth" and join the fun. I shall be there!

*Trigger warning:* I understand from the House Music is Queer Black Music lecture last week that although Isaac Julien is liked in the USA, his film on Fanon: Frantz Fanon: Black Skin White Mask was not appreciated because Fanon himself was "not positive" on queer/gay issues and this is reflected in the film.

Wonder what the intelligentsia at the Lambeth Libraries, who are organising this event will say about that. I can't think of anyone less judgmental than Pearl Alcock. In current ideological terms Pearl was probably an "Accepting Evangelical" rather than a Fanonista (in my view at this distance in time).

Frantz Fanon meets Pearl Alcock 198 Railton Road 10/8/22  7pm.


----------



## pbsmooth (Aug 9, 2022)

CH1 said:


> This from Sky 9 May 2022  Car crashes into garden of Boris Johnson's £1.2m house in Camberwell
> View attachment 331160



Seems it's 1.6m now...  Check out this 4 bedroom terraced house for sale on Rightmove


----------



## edcraw (Aug 10, 2022)

Great to see these awards getting coverage in Buzz! So many great things happening across the borough (particularly Challice Way 😉)!









						Voting is now open for the Blooming Lambeth Awards 2022
					

Voting is now open for the Blooming Lambeth Awards 2022, with four categories to be decided by the public.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 11, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Be interested in knowing what reply you get from Better


helpful reply saying upload it, then after any email from me saying - 'yes but where?' they described the page - which I could not find. They also said the person on reception could do this for me. So I went there today and the person on the desk was very nice and helpful , but could only upload it on their own phone with my log in details. (that did not sound right at all) anyway they gave me a card and eventually said thats all ok now - you dont need to upload anything (?) anyway I see I can now book a swim for £1.15. Hoorah!


----------



## theboris (Aug 11, 2022)

Please indulge as I wasn't quite sure which thread to post this in - but it is - at least - Brixton-adjacent. Every night, exactly 125 years ago tonight - just a couple of miles away from where I am right now in Brixton - Britain's biggest celebrity at the time - music hall legend Marie Lloyd, was top of the bill at Grand, Clapham Junction. Look carefully, and - much lower down the bill - is an act called the 4 Poole Pelhams - described here as 'vocalists, acrobats and skipping rope performers.' Elsie Maude Poole, an 'acrobat and dainty contortionist', was my great grandmother. What an amazing historic link.


----------



## theboris (Aug 11, 2022)

theboris said:


> Please indulge as I wasn't quite sure which thread to post this in - but it is - at least - Brixton-adjacent. Every night, exactly 125 years ago tonight - just a couple of miles away from where I am right now in Brixton - Britain's biggest celebrity at the time - music hall legend Marie Lloyd, was top of the bill at Grand, Clapham Junction. Look carefully, and - much lower down the bill - is an act called the 4 Poole Pelhams - described here as 'vocalists, acrobats and skipping rope performers.' Elsie Maude Poole, an 'acrobat and dainty contortionist', was my great grandmother. What an amazing historic link.


editor feel free to move this to the history thread, forgot there was one!


----------



## theboris (Aug 12, 2022)

theboris said:


> Please indulge as I wasn't quite sure which thread to post this in - but it is - at least - Brixton-adjacent. Every night, exactly 125 years ago tonight - just a couple of miles away from where I am right now in Brixton - Britain's biggest celebrity at the time - music hall legend Marie Lloyd, was top of the bill at Grand, Clapham Junction. Look carefully, and - much lower down the bill - is an act called the 4 Poole Pelhams - described here as 'vocalists, acrobats and skipping rope performers.' Elsie Maude Poole, an 'acrobat and dainty contortionist', was my great grandmother. What an amazing historic link.


I've got a nice follow up to this. I emailed the Clapham Grand and the general manager responded with delight. Up until now they had only suspected that Marie Lloyd had played there and now they finally have documentary evidence and have offered me a tour.


----------



## r0bb0 (Aug 12, 2022)

editor said:


> I can't think of any to be honest. All the bigger venues will have their own DJ line ups sorted and he's got little chance of bagging a Saturday night anywhere near the centre.
> Is he looking to hire the venue? What sort of crowd numbers does he think he'll pull in? What hours is he hoping to play?


He's looking for a day and night venue with 2 rooms possibly a 3rd for art exhibitions/fashion show (October 15th and 16th) - must have a wkd sound system- ideal times are from 1pm- 3am or later on the Saturday and Sunday from 1pm- at least midnight, capacity of 400'ish would be great- can be flexible about dates , all help appreciated!! Looking to hire the venue. 
Cheers for the on point questions!


----------



## editor (Aug 12, 2022)

r0bb0 said:


> He's looking for a day and night venue with 2 rooms possibly a 3rd for art exhibitions/fashion show (October 15th and 16th) - must have a wkd sound system- ideal times are from 1pm- 3am or later on the Saturday and Sunday from 1pm- at least midnight, capacity of 400'ish would be great- can be flexible about dates , all help appreciated!! Looking to hire the venue.
> Cheers for the on point questions!


It's going to be really hard to find a venue prepared to give up their Saturday night unless they're prepared to pay out shitloads. 

I can't think of any two room venues, although the Dogstar could be a possibility as their two upstairs rooms aren't currently open.


----------



## Winot (Aug 12, 2022)

r0bb0 said:


> Hi any recommendations please, my DJ mate is asking?
> "I need a 2 room venue- any ideas in Brixton- October 15th and 16th?", not Jamm or Hoots. It'll probably be tecno and house, ta!


Would he go outside of Brixton? Forge in the City (Cheapside) would fit.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Aug 13, 2022)

I've found a bicycle in my front garden, here in central Brixton. Let me know if it's yours


----------



## CH1 (Aug 13, 2022)

Final plug.....the 198 Gallery Pearl Alcock exhibition ends tomorrow (they are closed today -Saturday)
I went again yesterday, after the lecture/discussion Wednesday.
Seems to me the staff put a lot of effort into this show - and are happy to discuss. I shall miss it.
The 198 Gallery have a Vimeo clip on a loop showing George Melly discussing Pearl's work with the lady herself.
Can't put it up here (privacy settings). I am trying to construct a coherent Youtube channel of juicy titbits like this.


----------



## r0bb0 (Aug 13, 2022)

editor said:


> It's going to be really hard to find a venue prepared to give up their Saturday night unless they're prepared to pay out shitloads.
> 
> I can't think of any two room venues, although the Dogstar could be a possibility as their two upstairs rooms aren't currently open.


Thanks for the suggestion Ed, I'll pass it on!


----------



## r0bb0 (Aug 13, 2022)

Winot said:


> Would he go outside of Brixton? Forge in the City (Cheapside) would fit.


Thanks for the suggestion Winot, I'll pass it on!


----------



## CH1 (Aug 14, 2022)

Who has an email list of all Lambeth councillors? I's love to send them this (thinking of Windrush Square and Rushcroft Road [Pisser's Paradise]








						Toilets lost for 30 years given a new lease of life at Bristol Temple Meads Station
					

Last used in the 1990s and since their recent discovery, the toilets have undergone a huge refurbishment and are now open for passengers to use.




					www.railadvent.co.uk


----------



## ChrisSouth (Aug 15, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Who has an email list of all Lambeth councillors? I's love to send them this (thinking of Windrush Square and Rushcroft Road [Pisser's Paradise]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go - Councillors | Lambeth Council


----------



## CH1 (Aug 15, 2022)

ChrisSouth said:


> Here you go - Councillors | Lambeth Council


I was looking for something a bit more Labour-saving actually like an @ALLCOUNCILLORSLAMBETHCOUNCIL email list.

Maybe I will confine myself to Donatus and Scarlet O'Hara
Predicted response (if any)
Donatus -"The Liberals have spent all the money in Streatham"
Scarlet - "Frankly my dear, I couldn't give a damn!"


----------



## CH1 (Aug 15, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Who has an email list of all Lambeth councillors? I's love to send them this (thinking of Windrush Square and Rushcroft Road [Pisser's Paradise]
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Maybe a local brewery could be tempted to do a refurbishment like this?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 16, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Maybe a local brewery could be tempted to do a refurbishment like this?
> View attachment 337779


That photo suggests that is how they make the beer!


----------



## CH1 (Aug 16, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> That photo suggests that is how they make the beer!


The Australian method, I am told.


----------



## editor (Aug 16, 2022)

Loving the rain right now!


----------



## technical (Aug 16, 2022)

What’s with the globe thing that has appeared in windrush square? Haven’t had time to have a proper look but I guess it is some artwork


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 16, 2022)

technical said:


> What’s with the globe thing that has appeared in windrush square? Haven’t had time to have a proper look but I guess it is some artwork



It is apparently part of the World Reimagined Globe Trail



> 103 unique globes across the UK exploring the history, legacy and future of the Transatlantic Trade in Enslaved Africans through the work of incredible artists.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 16, 2022)

A man has just dropped his shorts to squat for a piss outside the Ritzy next to the old mile post stone. Too far gone to make any attempt at hiding his arse. Now he's asleep on one of the Ritzy tables. Another man has paddled through the piss. And it's not even that late.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 17, 2022)

Re: https://jod.theworldreimagined.org/trails/london/london:-southwark---lambeth/8I
 never thought I would have to say this - but it doesn't work very well on Windows 11!
It's one thing to be a metaphorical Grandad, but to be a great-grandad with one foot in the grave because everyone else is using iPhones is taking capitalism too far!

Still the intention is good, I'm sure.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 17, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> A man has just dropped his shorts to squat for a piss outside the Ritzy next to the old mile post stone. Too far gone to make any attempt at hiding his arse. Now he's asleep on one of the Ritzy tables. Another man has paddled through the piss. And it's not even that late.


I keep telling people that the Beehive isn't THAT bad, but they don't believe me.
Still Lizz Truss will have the solution: Less cheek and more graft apparently!


----------



## lang rabbie (Aug 17, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Re: https://jod.theworldreimagined.org/trails/london/london:-southwark---lambeth/8I
> never thought I would have to say this - but it doesn't work very well on Windows 11!
> It's one thing to be a metaphorical Grandad, but to be a great-grandad with one foot in the grave because everyone else is using iPhones is taking capitalism too far!
> 
> Still the intention is good, I'm sure.


It works equally badly on this laptop which is still running WIndows 10 (due to some stupid Microsoft thing about not supporting certain Intel chips even though clock speed and all other requirements are met) which makes me think it has only been tested by the cool kid developers on their I-phones and Power-Macs.


----------



## story (Aug 17, 2022)

Flash flooding on Brixton high street right now but the rain is slacking off.


ETA
Just roved home ( Brixton Hill) garden has hardly had any rain. Looks like the surface water on the high street is all run off from all over.

You can really see the Effra on days like this.


ETAA 

I wrote “arrived“ but my autocorrect has a fiercely independent, and sometimes poetic, mind of its own.


----------



## theboris (Aug 17, 2022)

This has popped up in Windrush Sq. Now OMH is no more,  at least there is some tribute in Brixton.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 17, 2022)

short notice sorry - community discussion about Gentrification this evening
The Advocacy Academy Open House: "The G Word" Development For Who?!


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> short notice sorry - community discussion about Gentrification this evening
> The Advocacy Academy Open House: "The G Word" Development For Who?!


It's 'sold out' now anyway. Might have been nice if they'd got in touch with Brixton Buzz about this...

What/who is 'The Advocacy Academy' anyway?


----------



## blameless77 (Aug 17, 2022)

There’s a venue above Herne Hill station, next to off the cuff. Unfortunately not wheelchair accessible. 



editor said:


> It's going to be really hard to find a venue prepared to give up their Saturday night unless they're prepared to pay out shitloads.
> 
> I can't think of any two room venues, although the Dogstar could be a possibility as their two upstairs rooms aren't currently open.


----------



## editor (Aug 17, 2022)

blameless77 said:


> There’s a venue above Herne Hill station, next to off the cuff. Unfortunately not wheelchair accessible.



I don't think that venue would be even slightly appropriate for a banging party night!


----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 17, 2022)

r0bb0 said:


> Hi any recommendations please, my DJ mate is asking?
> "I need a 2 room venue- any ideas in Brixton- October 15th and 16th?", not Jamm or Hoots. It'll probably be tecno and house, ta!



...not a recommendation but a suggestion, I’ve seen some promoters use this place, might be worth a look...






						IBEX VENUE/HALL, 211 Clapham Road, Stockwell, Stockwell, SW9 0QH, London, England For Hire
					

<p>This Hall is located in a very central place with just a stone through from Stockwell tube station. The club has a standing capacity of 300 and a seated capacity of 200. The club can be used for wedding receptions and wedding parties where the guests want to dance the night away and Aslo We...



					www.hallshire.com


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 17, 2022)

editor said:


> It's 'sold out' now anyway. Might have been nice if they'd got in touch with Brixton Buzz about this...
> 
> What/who is 'The Advocacy Academy' anyway?


Some of their young people featured in the 'We the people' documentary film 2019. They are a small organisation.

Very interesting evening. It was packed.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 18, 2022)

editor said:


> What/who is 'The Advocacy Academy' anyway?


They're in what used to be Fujiyama, off Railton Rd. They're an "activist youth movement of young leaders fighting for justice and equality".🤷‍♂️


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 18, 2022)

editor said:


> What/who is 'The Advocacy Academy' anyway?


Remember the 'visibly black' fly posters a few years back - the ones spoofing Hollywood movie posters that appeared arround Brixton? That was from the project of one of the young people at the Advocacy Academy. The soc media campaign last year (or was it the year previous) challenging prejudice and school exclusions because of trad afro hairdo, that was one of there's too. They do good work educating and empowering 16- 25 year olds.


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 18, 2022)

<Please visit the community forum: ed>

Saw this and its relevant to Brixton Forum.


----------



## editor (Aug 19, 2022)

EEk!



And a less than satisfied customer


----------



## blameless77 (Aug 20, 2022)

blameless77 said:


> There’s a venue above Herne Hill station, next to off the cuff. Unfortunately not wheelchair accessible.




What about the arches in Valentia place?


----------



## editor (Aug 20, 2022)

Looks like Autumn already in Windrush Square.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 20, 2022)

Apparently 4 stabbed on Leander and Josephine AVE, according to local WhatsApp. I walked past and did see police cordons around 820


----------



## CH1 (Aug 21, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> Apparently 4 stabbed on Leander and Josephine AVE, according to local WhatsApp. I walked past and did see police cordons around 820


A very vibrant report here Updates after 4 people stabbed, one Tasered and 7 arrested in huge knife fight
Even includes a tasering in Coldharbour Lane.

PS I think Sadiq Khan is wrong in his diagnosis. This is nothing to do with the heatwave or schools being shiut.
Rather it is a moral meltdown produced by social media, Brexit, Tory leadership loons and sundry other causes of Mad Max 2.1 - and I would lump the shit they have shown at the Ritzy into that too!!


----------



## RubyToogood (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## cuppa tee (Aug 21, 2022)

CH1 said:


> A very vibrant report here Updates after 4 people stabbed, one Tasered and 7 arrested in huge knife fight
> Even includes a tasering in Coldharbour Lane.
> 
> PS I think Sadiq Khan is wrong in his diagnosis. This is nothing to do with the heatwave or schools being shiut.
> Rather it is a moral meltdown produced by social media, Brexit, Tory leadership loons and sundry other causes of Mad Max 2.1 - and I would lump the shit they have shown at the Ritzy into that too!!



...in the report you linked to it says the cause was a dispute over a parking space
...surprised no-one has blamed ltns.......


----------



## CH1 (Aug 21, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ...in the report you linked to it says the cause was a dispute over a parking space
> ...surprised no-one has blamed ltns.......


I was so moved by all this decadence that I went to church this morning (St Matthews Lilford Rd). ANOTHER three car pile up in Coldharbour Lane outside the smartest social housing development in Lambeth SE5, No news report of this - so I assume it was a "straight" non-LTN situation.
This seems to be what happens when you divert idiots onto Coldharbour Lane, unfortunately.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 21, 2022)

CH1 said:


> I was so moved by all this decadence that I went to church this morning (St Matthews Lilford Rd). ANOTHER three car pile up in Coldharbour Lane outside the smartest social housing development in Lambeth SE5, No news report of this - so I assume it was a "straight" non-LTN situation.
> This seems to be what happens when you divert idiots onto Coldharbour Lane, unfortunately.


My apologies for misleading you above.
The pile-up was the same one as involved in the tasering.
Presumably it was just thought expedient to dump the bashed up cars outside Embassy Court and Printworks Court for a week or two - only social housing after all.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 22, 2022)

Was thinking of standing for a Governor of SLAM again. Now Covid has finished (?) maybe might even get a cup of tea out of them - when I was appointed a Governor last year everything was on  Microsoft Teams - a most useful management tool whereby you can only speak when permitted to do so.

Thinking back to how I came to encounter SLAM in the first place, when a friend - and then chair of The Brixton Society - very helpfully called the men in white coats to take me to the Maudsley emergency clinic - because I was experiencing paralysis due to poisoning by "the Russians". That was 1997.
Now the Maudsley is part of SLAM - a foundation hospital.
The emergency clinic closed down long ago in 2006.
If you have an emergency now, you need to go to SLAM's web page (naturally) How to get help in a mental health crisis
One might choose to download SLAM's Lambeth Crisis leaflet https://slam.nhs.uk/download.cfm?doc=docm93jijm4n877.pdf&ver=1256

The amazing thing here is one of the Lambeth organisations listed - People First Lambeth has not existed since 2011 when Lambeth Council itself cut off their funds! Step forward Cllr James Chatterton Dickson MBA (Westminster): People First Lambeth to close | LDT


----------



## CH1 (Aug 22, 2022)

Just to remind everyone:
The future of Lambeth Hospital​As part of our ambitious plans to modernise our buildings and services, Lambeth Hospital will be closing in 2023 and all our wards and services based here will be moving to new locations.

The hospital’s closure is part of a £186 million investment we are making to provide modern, safe, and therapeutic environments for people who use our services and our staff so they can provide the very best care.

(Newspeak if ever I heard it!)


----------



## CH1 (Aug 22, 2022)

*RETRACTION*
re: Oxbridge BA/MA degrees
Up thread I commented that a Lambeth regeneration officer might have an Oxford Poly degree rather than an actual Oxford degree - because Oxford graduates customarily are "M.A." Oxon or M.A. Cantab.
Further perusal of LinkedIn today reveals not only that our very own Cllr James Chatterton Dickson says on LinkedIn that he has a B.A from Jesus College Cambridge, but also Duncan Hames - until now a senior non-executive director at SLAM (and husband of Jo Swinson) has a B.A. from Oxford.
I therefore wish to withdraw any imputation that the Lambeth officer's credentials are in any way unearned - even if her enormous salary is.
And shouldn't LinkedIn truly reflect privilege in the English education system if it is to be truly cross-cultural?


----------



## GarveyLives (Aug 24, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> *Ian Taylor* (also known as Fluximus) lived in the Brixton area, performed in the Brixton area, and ultimately died in the Brixton area.  When he lay dying in police custody in the street three years ago, the primary concern of many on this internet forum was the redirection buses and whether or not a local domino club was involved.  Therefore, it is unlikely that they will want to contact their members of parliament regarding the treatment of Mr Taylor.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



A response from the Independent Office for Police Conduct that is as predictable as the continued silence of those who rushed to the internet to publish misleading misinformation about the harrowing circumstances of Ian Taylor's death in custody before his body was even cold:



> _"The police watchdog has cleared seven officers of wrongdoing following the death of an asthmatic Black man who pleaded for help while struggling to breathe after his arrest ...
> 
> ... Despite repeatedly telling the officers that he could not breathe and saying he believed he was going to die, Mr Taylor was left handcuffed and lying on the street on one of the hottest days of the year, without an inhaler, water, shade or medical assistance ..."_



Police watchdog clears officers of wrongdoing after _Black man dies *begging* for help after arrest_


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2022)

It never ends 









						Olive Morris House developer’s marketing seeks to whitewash Brixton
					

The developer of the old Olive Morris House site, now renamed Brixtoncentric, have put the final tranche of private properties up for sale. Prices range from £472,500 for a 1 bed flat to £657,500 f…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2022)

I've just sicked up a bit 









						Brixton becomes a tourist destination
					

Travel Brixton – a “pop-up travel agency” is offering holidays to just one place: Brixton.    The brainchild of the founders of Brixton Brewery, Travel Brixton is giving away 15 pairs of tickets for “summer day” breaks in Brixton on three dates next month: 2, 9 and 16 September.    All potential hol




					brixtonblog.com


----------



## urbanspaceman (Aug 24, 2022)

editor said:


> It never ends
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just downloaded the brochure, which includes filling a form that asks for your phone number. A few minutes later a salesman called. I told him that I'm not interested in the flats, but that I had heard that the photos depict only white people, and that this is true. I asked him why he was whitewashing Brixton. He immediately started dissociating himself from the company. It was funny. If you have a spare few moments I suggest that Urbanites might do the same. I mentioned that they have a PR disaster on their hands.


----------



## northeast (Aug 24, 2022)

editor said:


> It never ends
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did they really just gift the land to the developer. I really struggle to understand how Lambeth get away with this sort of behaviour, what is going on?


----------



## CH1 (Aug 24, 2022)

editor said:


> I've just sicked up a bit
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I wonder what revelations are on this 
I don't even know if I can access it. I'm busy with Mahler's Resurrection Symphony right now.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 24, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> A response from the Independent Office for Police Conduct that is as predictable as the continued silence of those who rushed to the internet to publish misleading misinformation about the harrowing circumstances of Ian Taylor's death in custody before his body was even cold:
> 
> 
> 
> Police watchdog clears officers of wrongdoing after _Black man dies *begging* for help after arrest_


Didn't this happen with Sean Rigg's  case? And when the going got tough one of the 4 Sean Rigg officers took holy orders. I assume (though I don't know) that was before the Church of England took an interest in Black Lives Matter.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 24, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> A response from the Independent Office for Police Conduct that is as predictable as the continued silence of those who rushed to the internet to publish misleading misinformation about the harrowing circumstances of Ian Taylor's death in custody before his body was even cold:
> 
> 
> 
> Police watchdog clears officers of wrongdoing after _Black man dies *begging* for help after arrest_


I own up to posting a retrospectively injudicious comment at the time - the facts only came out much later.








						Brixton news, rumours and general chat: Summer 2019
					

I've just learnt that a Brixton venue has a 'Guest Experience Coordinator'. Now that's a job title.   Why so coy?




					www.urban75.net
				




Mind you I'm not Mystic Meg, How was I, editor Gramsci or even xsunnysuex supposed to know the police had allowed a man to die of suffocation when our road was indeed blocked off. For a couple of days as I recall.

GarveyLives you want to stop blaming residents of the poorest street in Brixton - or "the arsehole of Brixton" as Peter Strick of the South London Press once called it.
Its all very well pontificating and shell-shocking us with huge pictures of murderers and people who had died under police restraint.

I do not agree with death by policing. Having your home blocked off by police is no joke either. And being told you can only enter your road by going through Wyck Gardens and Barrington Road etc. Get real and pick on the Olive Morris developers - I've lived here since 1986. And you don't live here - or you wouldn't post like that.


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 24, 2022)

editor said:


> I've just sicked up a bit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I saw that story and wondered what you might think.

Sort of related, I was at Clarkshaws the other day for a quick pint and a ransom beer tour party turned up. So I guess the tour guides are already on it


----------



## editor (Aug 24, 2022)

northeast said:


> Did they really just gift the land to the developer. I really struggle to understand how Lambeth get away with this sort of behaviour, what is going on?


Just look at Pop Brixton  They totally fucked it up.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 24, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> Sort of related, I was at Clarkshaws the other day for a quick pint and a ransom beer tour party turned up. So I guess the tour guides are already on it


It's good that Clarkshaws are getting some of the tourist trade. They are authentic Brixton in my view.


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2022)

Oh look. An estate agent sign illegally hammered on to a council estate wall seems to have fallen down.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 25, 2022)

When is someone going to section the management team at the Maudsley?
"The Maudsley Smart Hospital©  and Maudsley Smart Pharmacy©  trials are now live across two wards at Bethlem Royal Hospital"





						South London and Maudsley and Virgin Media O2 Business switch on the UK's first 5G connected hospital | Press releases - South London and Maudsley
					

South London and Maudsley and Virgin Media O2 Business switch on the UK's first 5G connected hospital



					slam.nhs.uk
				




Meanwhile at the 25 year old purpose built Lambeth Hospital - built to cater for Lambeth patients from Tooting Bec Hospital (sold by the Tories for redevelopment):








						Housing scheme at London hospital site gets green light
					

Project will be built at Lambeth hospital




					www.housingtoday.co.uk


----------



## editor (Aug 25, 2022)

Tax avoiding landlord scum destroying Brixton Pt 464 








						The Junction goes out with a week of great acts before being evicted by their offshore landlords
					

After seven years of providing great, free live music almost every night of the week, The Junction jazz bar in Brixton is being evicted by their money-grabbing offshore landlords.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## ska invita (Aug 25, 2022)

new dj venue coming to Loughborough Junction very very soon - cant say more yet but should be great


----------



## Gramsci (Aug 26, 2022)

northeast said:


> Did they really just gift the land to the developer. I really struggle to understand how Lambeth get away with this sort of behaviour, what is going on?



Problem is at every recent election they get voted back in. Its imo worse now that they have done so well at last election. They have some justification in this. Im not going to vote Labour in Lambeth whilst this right wing section of Labour party control Lambeth.

Any questioning of what they do , even if its valid questions , is met with hostility.

Basic view appears to be they are trying their best and residents should understand that. Councils are under pressure due to state of economy and cuts.

Senior officers and senior officers can basically get on and do what they want. As they now feel they have a mandate.

The ending of the Corbyn interlude and replacement with Starmer also has given a boost in confidence to the ruling group. As they regard their model of development as the way forward.

Its not that all officers or projects are bad. I was trying to suggest that officers are more clear about difference between social projects and more commercial projects at a meeting recently. As mixing them people see this as gentrification. To be told by a Cllr that it was only a few individuals complaining about gentrification. Not listening at all. When what I thought I was doing was giving Council some credit for a good project.

Its all or nothing with Lambeth. Either you sit there at meetings and tell them what a great job they are doing or your treated as a moaner.


----------



## editor (Aug 26, 2022)

A minor incident in Brixton 















						Cargo bike upended in minor accident on Coldharbour Lane as bystanders rush in to help
					

A collision between a cargo bike and a learner motorbike rider by Coldharbour Lane today saw bystanders rushing in to help out.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Sasaferrato (Aug 29, 2022)

Are any Urbanites likely to be in the 'Albert' this Saturday night (03/09/2022)? I would love to meet some of you, and will be in London for a few days.

I'm assuming it is the Prince Albert, not far from Brixton tube station.


----------



## r0bb0 (Aug 29, 2022)

Excellent line drawing up at the Duke!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 29, 2022)

Sasaferrato said:


> Are any Urbanites likely to be in the 'Albert' this Saturday night (03/09/2022)? I would love to meet some of you, and will be in London for a few days.
> 
> I'm assuming it is the Prince Albert, not far from Brixton tube station.


its possible. I tend not to go out in Brixton on a sat night to avoid crowds and ID searches, must say I haven't been the Albert for several years now  Maybe if we can go early?  

It is the Prince Albert on Coldharbour Lane.


----------



## madolesance (Aug 29, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> its possible. I tend not to go out in Brixton on a sat night to avoid crowds and ID searches, must say I haven't been the Albert for several years now  Maybe if we can go early?
> 
> It is the Prince Albert on Coldharbour Lane.


Albert closed tonight  at 10pm.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Aug 30, 2022)

madolesance said:


> Albert closed tonight  at 10pm.


Is that usual for a Monday? Or was it because bank hol or not busy?

What is the beer offering in there now? Last time I went there was no bitter on draught at all , just crap 'craft' overpriced ipa.


----------



## CH1 (Aug 30, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Is that usual for a Monday? Or was it because bank hol or not busy?
> 
> What is the beer offering in there now? Last time I went there was no bitter on draught at all , just crap 'craft' overpriced ipa.


I think it is. Can remember "complaints" from disappointed Academy party-goers forced to slum it in the Beehive.


----------



## madolesance (Aug 30, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Is that usual for a Monday? Or was it because bank hol or not busy?
> 
> What is the beer offering in there now? Last time I went there was no bitter on draught at all , just crap 'craft' overpriced ipa.


Don't have a clue. Could barely remember my name let alone what beers where for sale. Had been at carnival all day so grateful they closed early.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 30, 2022)

Nice to hear of someone getting a proper skinful. It's very out of fashion these days. Everyone in Windrush Square seems to be on crack. Which I suppose is much cheaper  than booze.


----------



## Leighsw2 (Aug 31, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Nice to hear of someone getting a proper skinful. It's very out of fashion these days. Everyone in Windrush Square seems to be on crack. Which I suppose is much cheaper  than booze.


Oh yes, they seem to have returned in numbers this time! The other day (not night!) there were groups in three doorways and the Ritzy alcoves on Rushcroft Road. It's an extremely worrying development.


----------



## David Clapson (Aug 31, 2022)

The numbers are huge. And the effects look shattering. Just collapsing in the street or the square.  Sometimes six on the library steps, another six on the war memorial, ten in Rushcroft Road. What happens to them all? Do they die?


----------



## BusLanes (Aug 31, 2022)

Seemed to be a few there last night on the library steps


----------



## r0bb0 (Sep 1, 2022)

Windrush square was full of skateboarders for this film today, Sounds like you guys are crushing it".


----------



## Tron Cruise (Sep 2, 2022)

r0bb0 said:


> Windrush square was full of skateboarders for this film today, Sounds like you guys are crushing it".


Does anyone know why they don’t use Stockwell? Are they scared?


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2022)

Sure is a lot of thunder going on right now!


----------



## pbsmooth (Sep 5, 2022)

woke me up. there was a gale blowing that was so loud it took me a second to register it was the wind.


----------



## editor (Sep 5, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> woke me up. there was a gale blowing that was so loud it took me a second to register it was the wind.


I managed this pic of the sheet lightning:


----------



## story (Sep 5, 2022)

Tron Cruise said:


> Does anyone know why they don’t use Stockwell? Are they scared?



Scared of what?

Variety, seen and being seen by a different lot of people, it’s fun to do your thing in amongst the moving public, different surfaces, wide spaces to practice a new move.... lots of reasons.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 5, 2022)

r0bb0 said:


> Windrush square was full of skateboarders for this film today, Sounds like you guys are crushing it".


It was fun. Good vibe. Lots of youngsters. Most couldn't get cinema tickets so they had a bit of a party in the square. The percentage of people comatose on crack dropped significantly.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 6, 2022)

Is. nu Brixton really ..................................vibrant?
Just received a secondhand book from Nevada on the British secondary banking crisis 1973-75.
Previous owner was Lewis & Clark College - Portland, Oregon.
I'm afraid Brixton doesn't even come close on the vibrancy league compared to this lot:
"Celebration, destygmatisation, hope"
"Supportive, Liberal, Diverse"








						Welcome to Lewis & Clark in Beautiful Portland, Oregon
					

Lewis & Clark prepares students for lives of local and global engagement. Located in Portland, Oregon, the college educates approximately 2,000 undergraduate students in the liberal arts and sciences and 1,500 students in graduate and professional programs in education, counseling and law.



					www.lclark.edu


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2022)

Please note: I've moved all the posts about the Streatham police shooting to the dedicated thread here:









						Chris Kaba, 24, shot dead by police in Streatham, Mon 5th Sept 2022
					

The Late Chris Kaba, also known as Mad Itch 67 or Madix, who was shot by officers from the Metropolitan Police in Kirkstall Gardens shortly before 10.00 p.m. last night and died in the early hours of this morning:    (Source: MyLondon)  Specialist Metropolitan Police firearms officers were in...




					www.urban75.net


----------



## editor (Sep 9, 2022)

Grieving Brixton royal types


----------



## CH1 (Sep 9, 2022)

editor said:


> Grieving Brixton royal types
> 
> View attachment 341911
> 
> View attachment 341912


Someone somewhere has pointed out that a person "passing" and the intransitive verb "to pass" is NOT English English - it is American English. The correct useage would be "pass on" "gone to meet their maker" etc.
see here:


----------



## story (Sep 10, 2022)

Saw this on the wall outside the Risky shop on Brixton Road 
A gambling den on the high street?


----------



## edcraw (Sep 10, 2022)

story said:


> Saw this on the wall outside the Risky shop on Brixton Road
> A gambling den on the high street?
> 
> 
> ...


Depressing. Do they not need a full planning application? Last year a late night slot machine place was applied for in Tulse Hill but didn’t make it through planning after objections.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 10, 2022)

story said:


> Saw this on the wall outside the Risky shop on Brixton Road
> A gambling den on the high street?
> 
> 
> ...


I hope the Police are objecting. We know that the Police object to public conveniences (particularly free ones) because they cause drug dealing and prostitution.
It seems gaming arcades cause drug dealing and destitution. HOWEVER IEA - who seem to have many of the new government in their pocket take gambling money -as well as tobacco money.








						Casino owners donated to IEA after thinktank's pro-gambling report
					

Institute received £8,000 after study calling for fewer restrictions on casino openings




					www.theguardian.com
				




Cigar-chomping minister of Health (Daily Mirror)


----------



## edcraw (Sep 10, 2022)

Seems to be these guys.






						Home | Admiral
					

Welcome to Admiral, the home of luxury gaming experiences in the UK. Enjoy the very best of slots and gaming entertainment and win big. Visit us today.




					www.admiralslots.co.uk


----------



## CH1 (Sep 10, 2022)

edcraw said:


> Seems to be these guys.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There has been one of those in Camberwell for at least 4 years

Like David Lammy I am resolutely opposed to such developments.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 10, 2022)

Re Admiral Wikipedia says their parent company is Novomatic. Novomatic were instrumental in "Black Jack Gate" a Polish government scandal where then Prime Minister Donald Tusk's government was compromised by Novomatic lobbyists. Tusk had planned to increase gaming duties - and Black Jack Gate put an end to that. 

Nice people to do business with. Novomatic - Wikipedia


----------



## Tolpuddle (Sep 10, 2022)

A few years ago the planning regime allowed a financial services building (bank building society etc) to become a betting shop or amusement arcade as they were in the same use class. I'm fairly certain that this was addressed, and they now need to get a change of use. The licensing legislation makes more difficult to object successfully to the grant of a licence as the Council's hands are tied on the grounds that they can accept objections to a licence application.  Much easier to object to a planning application (NOT saying that objections shouldn't be made to the licence though)


----------



## story (Sep 10, 2022)

It says on there that objections can be made by 

A person who lives sufficiently close to the premises to be likely to be affect d by the authorised activities
A person who has business interests that might be affected by the authorised activities
A person who represents someone in any of the above two categories 

Does that mean that as someone who lives up the Hill but walks along the high street day and night cannot make an objection, on the grounds that I live to far away? What is “sufficiently close”?


----------



## teuchter (Sep 10, 2022)

I think you can make an objection and within your objection make your argument as to how & why you would be likely to be affected by the activities.


----------



## editor (Sep 10, 2022)

Anyone know why all the pedestrian crossing lights have been removed from the junction of Effra Road and Brixton Water Lane (by the Sainsbury's)?
It's been like that for ages and it feels_ really _unsafe crossing there.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 10, 2022)

editor said:


> Grieving Brixton royal types
> 
> View attachment 341911
> 
> View attachment 341912




I'm starting to have memories of the death of Lady Di. I got the tube today. At each tube station a sign with their condolences. Adverts pulled and wall to wall pictures of Her Majesty.

Has this country gone back in time? The wall to wall deference to the Royal family.

btw the tube wasn't stopping at Green Park as so many people were going to Buck palace.

The Mall is from Friday was closed off to traffic due to the numbers of people.

Its going to be weeks of this.

Going back to Lady Di. The callous treatment of her by the "Firm" at one point led to questioning of the future of the Monarchy.

That's all forgotten now in the adulation of the deceased monarch and her replacement by Charles the third.

Why has all that been forgotten?


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 11, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> I'm starting to have memories of the death of Lady Di. I got the tube today. At each tube station a sign with their condolences. Adverts pulled and wall to wall pictures of Her Majesty.
> 
> Has this country gone back in time? The wall to wall deference to the Royal family.
> 
> ...


Not surprising, every media outlet has been ready for this for years. 
Remembering the fuss over Diana the public out pouring of grief was like mass hysteria, it was weird and it made me feel quite unsafe,


----------



## edcraw (Sep 11, 2022)

editor said:


> Anyone know why all the pedestrian crossing lights have been removed from the junction of Effra Road and Brixton Water Lane (by the Sainsbury's)?
> It's been like that for ages and it feels_ really _unsafe crossing there.


Yep - horrible junction. It’s been like that for ever or at least ages though or has something changed?

I know councillors are aware and also concerned but seems complicated as roads mixture of TfL and local roads.

The junction qnd gyratory seems to be just about prioritising cars which is very depressing.


----------



## sparkybird (Sep 11, 2022)

editor said:


> Anyone know why all the pedestrian crossing lights have been removed from the junction of Effra Road and Brixton Water Lane (by the Sainsbury's)?
> It's been like that for ages and it feels_ really _unsafe crossing there.


I thought that the 'new' Sainsbury's development was supposed to provide a pelican crossing from one side of Brixton Water Lane to the other, but that never happened and so it's never had a proper crossing. It's a really dangerous junction.
I have no idea why all crossings have no been removed. That's so shit. 
It's a TfL route I think, so you could report? I use Fix My Street with some success


----------



## edcraw (Sep 11, 2022)

sparkybird said:


> I thought that the 'new' Sainsbury's development was supposed to provide a pelican crossing from one side of Brixton Water Lane to the other, but that never happened and so it's never had a proper crossing. It's a really dangerous junction.
> I have no idea why all crossings have no been removed. That's so shit.
> It's a TfL route I think, so you could report? I use Fix My Street with some success


Apparently Sainsbury’s paid for a consultation for a crossing and were going to contribute to the costs but TfL vetoed it.

It’s all about prioritising traffic which is crap.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2022)

I've posted a piece here and added some quotes from above (I hope that's OK).

There's no crossing lights on the south side of the junction, so it affects coming up from central Brixton and having to cross Effra Road and Brixton Water Lane - and there's no crossing lights in place there.

I've emailed TfL and posted something here: Brixton’s most dangerous crossing? Where are the pedestrian lights for people crossing Effra Road into Sainsbury’s?

I've gone for a bit of a clickbaity title but I really do feel unsafe crossing this junction.

(Oh and if I've missed anything out, please mention it here)


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2022)

Foxes on Effra Road last night


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2022)

Definitely worth the walk up from Brixton - don't miss it!




























						In photos: the incredible labyrinth of brightly coloured inflatable tunnels at Colourscape, Clapham Common, Sept 2022
					

The wonderful Colourscape Music Festival has returned to Clapham Common, offering a dazzling multi-sensory experience where visitors can navigate through a labyrinth of bright chambers, accompanied…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 11, 2022)

editor said:


> Definitely worth the walk up from Brixton - don't miss it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


looks lovely! booked


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> looks lovely! booked


It really is quite an experience. You can take your time wandering about or just have a sit down in a room that suits your mood. 
One thing: be sure to have nice socks on as you have to take your shoes off!


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 11, 2022)

editor said:


> It really is quite an experience. You can take your time wandering about or just have a sit down in a room that suits your mood.
> One thing: be sure to have nice socks on as you have to take your shoes off!



anyone checking out anothers socks in an immersive event should think carefully about why they are there.
...stinky ones might spoil the ambience.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2022)

Ugh


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> anyone checking out anothers socks in an immersive event should think carefully about why they are there.
> ...stinky ones might spoil the ambience.


I'm just offering good etiquette.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 11, 2022)

editor said:


> I'm just offering good etiquette.



apologies, its my asd, your post looked more like fashion advice, most of my socks are a bit worn, need new ones for autumn winter....
but i change them daily and wash them, i might not feel comfortable in holey baggy socks if i thought people might be making judgements on me in an art space....


----------



## nagapie (Sep 11, 2022)

editor said:


> It really is quite an experience. You can take your time wandering about or just have a sit down in a room that suits your mood.
> One thing: be sure to have nice socks on as you have to take your shoes off!


I wish you'd reviewed it a few days ago, today was the last day. Oh well.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 11, 2022)

nagapie said:


> I wish you'd reviewed it a few days ago, today was the last day. Oh well.


its on up to the 18th.....( not cancelled maybe cos its a paid event)


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 11, 2022)

editor said:


> Ugh




There is something about this that reminds me tugging one's forelock and old fashioned deference that I'd thought had gone in the 60s.

This spectacle was put on by the party of the working masses. The workers who imo have derived no benefit from monarchy and what it represents over the centuries.


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2022)

nagapie said:


> I wish you'd reviewed it a few days ago, today was the last day. Oh well.


No it's not - read the article!
It goes on every day  until the 18th Sept!









						In photos: the incredible labyrinth of brightly coloured inflatable tunnels at Colourscape, Clapham Common, Sept 2022
					

The wonderful Colourscape Music Festival has returned to Clapham Common, offering a dazzling multi-sensory experience where visitors can navigate through a labyrinth of bright chambers, accompanied…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## nagapie (Sep 11, 2022)

editor said:


> No it's not - read the article!
> It goes on until the 18th Sept!
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I got my dates mixed up. So thanks for the review. Unfortunately I can't take my kids next weekend (what I wanted to do) but I've forwarded the link to their dad so he can.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 11, 2022)

Lp  li


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 11, 2022)

Brixton recreation centre is part of Open House London this year. Next Saturday






						Brixton Recreation Centre
					

Brixton Recreation Centre is one of the earliest to combine sports and leisure facilities with urban amenities. It has become the social centre for the community and much-valued in the locality. The Rec is seen as a place for everyone.




					programme.openhouse.org.uk


----------



## editor (Sep 11, 2022)

editor said:


> I've posted a piece here and added some quotes from above (I hope that's OK).
> 
> There's no crossing lights on the south side of the junction, so it affects coming up from central Brixton and having to cross Effra Road and Brixton Water Lane - and there's no crossing lights in place there.
> 
> ...


Quite a few people have been commenting about how dangerous this crossing is on various social media channels so maybe the article might do some good.


----------



## Ryan2468 (Sep 12, 2022)

There's unfortunately a surprisingly high amount of crossings with no pedestrian phase in London, still. The junction of Lordship Lane with the South Circular near the old Grove pub is another one.

Another one is at the top of Battersea Bridge, where a jogger was unfortunately hit and killed by a Range Rover at the start of this year. It took that for TfL to finally put in some pedestrian phasing, but only across one arm of the junction! So going in any other direction is still a gamble to try and cross. Parts of London really do treat you to a US-style pedestrian experience.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2022)

editor said:


> Quite a few people have been commenting about how dangerous this crossing is on various social media channels so maybe the article might do some good.


A crossing was 'funded' and promised seven years ago


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2022)

Wham! Big red postbox toppled in Tulse Hill – in photos
					

It must have taken some considerable force to rip this Tulse Hill post box out of the ground and send it crashing to the ground today.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Sep 12, 2022)

editor said:


> Wham! Big red postbox toppled in Tulse Hill – in photos
> 
> 
> It must have taken some considerable force to rip this Tulse Hill post box out of the ground and send it crashing to the ground today.
> ...


Maybe the lorry got frustrated driving round an LTN?


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 12, 2022)

RIP to a real one.


----------



## editor (Sep 12, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Maybe the lorry got frustrated driving round an LTN?


Either that or Corbyn is to blame.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 13, 2022)

** large black dog misssing stockwell/north brixton**
if seen call ******
thanks !
UPDATED....DOG FOUND.


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Sep 14, 2022)

Just a heads up, for anyone still due their 'Cost of Living' Council Tax Energy Rebate & didn't get it via direct debit, that if you haven't managed to get to a post office and collect it, then the deadline has passed BUT apparently Lambeth will credit it to your Council Tax account by 30 September.

Why they couldn't just do that in the first place, who knows?

Support for energy prices – Council Tax rebate


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 14, 2022)

slightly late but only got this yesterday evening.




Join us tomorrow at Brixton Recreation Centre at 6.30pm. Part of Lambeth Heritage Festival 2022, this is an opportunity to hear more about the Revisiting Brixton Rec project working to document the cultural and social histories of our recreation centre, how to collection will be assembled, archived and how it could be used to form part of the fabric of the building.

We'll hear more about the heritage and significance of The Rec and of the process to document our unique history.

*Revisiting Brixton Rec - Help us to document the histories of The Rec
Date and time:
Thursday, 15 September 2022, 6.30pm to 8.30pm
Place: Foyer, Brixton Rec*
Revisiting Brixton Rec - Help us to document the histories of The Rec
Please do bring along your photographs, trophies or medals, memories and stories. Or let us know about any memories of The Rec that can be preserved as part of the project. We want to capture your experiences of the energy, tournaments, conferences, exhibitions and parties at The Rec that make our building, and the ways we use it so special. You can also use this form to suggest people we should speak to or photographs that should be digitised 
Revisiting Brixton Rec take part

All memories and materials will form part of the collection at Lambeth Archives. 

*Paid training opportunity for young people in Lambeth*
As part of the Revisiting Brixton Rec project, there is a paid opportunity for four Lambeth residents (aged 18 - 30) to be trained in oral recording and transcription, scanning and photography, archiving and cataloging and to assist Kelly Foster during the Scan-a-thon events and oral history interviews.

If you are interested or think this opportunity is relevant to someone you know please contact us at hello@revisitingbrixtonrec.org


----------



## GarveyLives (Sep 16, 2022)

How desperately sad for the people who had worked to create this space, and others who enjoyed it:

Fury as Brixton community garden is _destroyed by council_ contractors who mistook it for 'overgrown vegetation'


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 16, 2022)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Just a heads up, for anyone still due their 'Cost of Living' Council Tax Energy Rebate & didn't get it via direct debit, that if you haven't managed to get to a post office and collect it, then the deadline has passed BUT apparently Lambeth will credit it to your Council Tax account by 30 September.
> 
> Why they couldn't just do that in the first place, who knows?


Maybe because there isn't yet a mechanism for withdrawing money from your council tax account.  They're having to create a new "process". 

I'm one of the people who missed the deadline.  I thought it was 22 Sept, because that's what the council said in the letter. I tried to cash it two weeks before that, but it was declined, because unbeknownst to us, the council had brought the deadline forward to 31st August, so they could ensure they obeyed the government by paying out all the money by 30th Sept. Sticking it in our CT accounts apparently counts as paying it out, even if we can't get at it. I wonder if any other councils are in this mess?

Here are the emails they sent me: 



> Due to the Government’s Council Tax Energy Rebate fund closing on the 30th September, local councils have to ensure all payments have been made by that day. In order to ensure this deadline is met, we have had to cancel all of the uncashed vouchers from the Post Office and have the money returned to us. Once received, the uncashed payments will be credited to all applicable council tax accounts by the 30th September to ensure no resident misses out.
> 
> As at 31st August just over 80% of all Post Office vouchers issued had been collected, this ensured residents received the payment to help with their increased energy bills over the summer.
> 
> If your Post Office voucher has been cancelled it means you unfortunately didn’t cash it in time. We will be writing to all residents who have had their voucher cancelled or didn’t submit an application advising that the £150 will be credited to their council tax account. You will receive your letter advising the payment has been credited by 30th September 2022.  Once credited you will be able to reclaim the rebate, we are currently working on a process to ensure getting this money to you, please refer to our website: www.lambeth.gov.uk for further development on how to claim your rebate.



Maybe the new process will be announced here Support for energy prices – Council Tax rebate


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 16, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> How desperately sad for the people who had worked to create this space, and others who enjoyed it:
> 
> Fury as Brixton community garden is _destroyed by council_ contractors who mistook it for 'overgrown vegetation'



this happens a lot with contractors, the canal community are often up in arms about wildlife habitats being destroyed and pollinator friendly plants being chopped down at precislely the wrong time, the organisation in charge say its to create a cycle friendly route...( apologies for derail)


----------



## editor (Sep 16, 2022)

Brixton gets mournful 
























						Brixton and the death of The Queen – in photos
					

Queen Elizabeth II died around 4pm on Thursday, the 8th September 2022. #Here’s how Brixton responded.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## felonius monk (Sep 16, 2022)

The Sun celebrating Charles the Second!


----------



## Ms Ordinary (Sep 16, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Maybe because there isn't yet a mechanism for withdrawing money from your council tax account.  They're having to create a new "process".
> 
> I'm one of the people who missed the deadline.  I thought it was 22 Sept, because that's what the council said in the letter. I tried to cash it two weeks before that, but it was declined, because unbeknownst to us, the council had brought the deadline forward to 31st August, so they could ensure they obeyed the government by paying out all the money by 30th Sept. Sticking it in our CT accounts apparently counts as paying it out, even if we can't get at it. I wonder if any other councils are in this mess?
> 
> ...



Ah that makes sense - about being unable to draw money from a council tax account.

Yes, my letter said I had 3 months from receiving it (mid-July so my deadline would have been mid-October), & it was a bit of a shock to turn up at the post office & be told "computer says you've missed the deadline" - I guess it will now be seamlessly absorbed into next years council tax account which is a bummer as I was saving it for this month & bills.

Although I am also an idiot for not cashing it as soon as got the letter.


----------



## cuppa tee (Sep 16, 2022)

fake minicab operating in brixton according to twitter.....


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 16, 2022)

Ms Ordinary said:


> Ah that makes sense - about being unable to draw money from a council tax account.
> 
> Yes, my letter said I had 3 months from receiving it (mid-July so my deadline would have been mid-October), & it was a bit of a shock to turn up at the post office & be told "computer says you've missed the deadline" - I guess it will now be seamlessly absorbed into next years council tax account which is a bummer as I was saving it for this month & bills.
> 
> Although I am also an idiot for not cashing it as soon as got the letter.


You'll be able to withdraw it quite soon...read the rest of my post!


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 17, 2022)

Tulse Hill Road / Estate seem to be closed off by police - traffic diversion in place since early this morning.

But no idea what has happened


----------



## Not a Vet (Sep 17, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> Tulse Hill Road / Estate seem to be closed off by police - traffic diversion in place since early this morning.
> 
> But no idea what has happened


Shooting apparently. There’s a community reassurance meeting for residents at jubilee hall at 1300 today


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 17, 2022)

Not a Vet said:


> Shooting apparently. There’s a community reassurance meeting for residents at jubilee hall at 1300 today



Thanks.

Apparently 2 men shot and injured, with the incident happening over a wide area.

Some people I know went to the meeting and, as you would expect, did not really learn anything.


----------



## pbsmooth (Sep 17, 2022)

I wonder if Stormzy or Lee Jaspar was there


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## CH1 (Sep 18, 2022)

David Clapson said:


>


Heard about that. Actually I am surprised our beloved council haven't erected massive screen to allow mass collective mourning. Still time for an emergency planning committee meeting!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 18, 2022)

David Clapson said:


>



anyone know who the Spartacus league are?

edit to add I see they originated with ww1 german communists

'The *Spartacist League* is the name of several Trotskyist groups, which are sections of the International Communist League (Fourth Internationalist):'

but does anyone know them?


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 18, 2022)

There's a thread about them. It's a bit long, so good luck! What's the Spartacist League up to these days?


----------



## CH1 (Sep 18, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> anyone know who the Spartacus league are?
> 
> edit to add I see they originated with ww1 german communists
> 
> ...


This is where it comes from Call for protest: Down with the monarchy!

As a matter of interest they think that the war in Ukraine is the result of relentless US imperialist aggression over many years. Nevertheless they are not ones to throw in their lot with Stop the War Coalition.
Rather they would prefer both the Ukrainian workers and soldiers AND the Russian ones overthrew their oppressors and achieved communism. Ukrainian, Russian Workers:         Turn the Guns Against Your Rulers!


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 18, 2022)

More on the planned protest tomorrow. Good luck to them. I'm finding the unrelenting almost compulsory mourning for some one I don't know or care about getting on my nerves.

Was at event unrelated to the death of queen today. We were all "asked" to observe one minute silence before start out of "respect" for the Queen.

I'm glad I live in Brixton/ LJ  where this over the top mourning doesn't hold.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 18, 2022)

CH1 said:


> This is where it comes from Call for protest: Down with the monarchy!
> 
> As a matter of interest they think that the war in Ukraine is the result of relentless US imperialist aggression over many years. Nevertheless they are not ones to throw in their lot with Stop the War Coalition.
> Rather they would prefer both the Ukrainian workers and soldiers AND the Russian ones overthrew their oppressors and achieved communism. Ukrainian, Russian Workers:         Turn the Guns Against Your Rulers!



They are right on Kenya and Malaysia. The Mau Mau rebellion and Malaysian emergency took place in HRH reign. 

I saw image projected on side of national theatre last night . Her visiting Pakistan. A rose tinted view of the Commonwealth. 

In fact the Empire required a lot of violence to keep under control.

Which somehow isn't touched on when the "Nation" is reminded about the "service" of her Majesty.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 18, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> They are right on Kenya and Malaysia. The Mau Mau rebellion and Malaysian emergency took place in HRH reign.
> 
> I saw image projected on side of national theatre last night . Her visiting Pakistan. A rose tinted view of the Commonwealth.
> 
> ...


Mau Mau was imparted to British cinema audiences via such cinema fare as "Simba" - starring Dirk Bogarde.








						Simba (1955 film) - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				



I suppose if this was considered "unfair" by current standards one could complain to the Methodist Coference - since the Methodists were big beneficiaries of the Rank Organisation.


			J. ARTHUR RANK - METHODIST FILM PIONEER
		


One could ask them to decolonise themselves - though I suspect the Methodists severed all connections with Rank long ago when Rank got into Bingo halls (Methodists abhor gambling more than anything else in my experience. I should know - I went to a Methodist school.)


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 18, 2022)

Strange time for us republicans. I observed a minutes silence at a pub just now but on the other hand, what the duck?


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 18, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> Strange time for us republicans. I observed a minutes silence at a pub just now but on the other hand, what the duck?



What I object to in the present circumstances is that being a republican means one is outside the "Nation". I read article by a Fabian in Guardian today accusing republicans of being "shrill". Not level headed progressives.

Its that republicans aren't even acknowledged in last few days. Its outside the realms of polite society.

So I looked at recent polling. May 2022

Platinum Jubilee: where does public opinion stand on the monarchy? | YouGov

Overall all about 20 percent want monarchy replaced by elected head of state. With younger adults and Labour voters this increases to larger proportion. So with younger generation and Labour voters a significant portion of the "Nation" want monarchy replaced by elected head of state.

But know this part of the Nation has no elected representatives who speak for them. Even if one keeps this to a fifth of the "Nation" it should imo have advocates in our elected system who speak for us.

But no. No MP is going to put the republican case now. Or any local Lambeth Cllr.

What with Starmer telling MPs what to say.

Its imo an appalling state of affairs and shows how shallow democracy is in this country.

The imo cringe making comments from the Labour Group in Lambeth Council are winding me up. As was the "ceremony " organised by the Council to proclaim the King.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 18, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> What I object to in the present circumstances is that being a republican means one is outside the "Nation". I read article by a Fabian in Guardian today accusing republicans of being "shrill". Not level headed progressives.
> 
> Its that republicans aren't even acknowledged in last few days. Its outside the realms of polite society.
> 
> ...


They had an Australian opinion pollster on TalkTV Trisha this afternoon.
She was contrasting referenda with respect to compulsory voting (as in Australia) with our system of 20-70% participation depending.
She said in  Australia to abolish the monarch required the constitution to be changed - which required a majority, overall AND in each state. As per the 1999 Australian referendum she thought this was still impossible.
On the other hand she also said that if there had been compulsory voting in the UK Brexit would have one by 60-70% to 30-40%.
Not sure what the basis of her calculations were - I'm just reporting it.
She actually thought there was more chance of England scrapping monarchy than Australia - because of our voting system. So you republicans have a carrot dangling there.


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 19, 2022)

Yes the double majority Australian system does seem to basically stop amendments succeeding.

NZ is the easy one. No entrenched constitution or anything really.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 19, 2022)

The Spartacist demo in Windrush Square passed without incident, even though the placards argued for the guns in Ukraine to turn the other way, for a Soviet Europe. 

Sainsbury's by the tube opened at 3.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 19, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> The Spartacist demo in Windrush Square passed without incident, even though the placards argued for the guns in Ukraine to turn the other way, for a Soviet Europe.
> 
> Sainsbury's by the tube opened at 3.


Not sure which are worse - the Spartacists or the Twelve Tribes of Israel.


----------



## DaphneM (Sep 19, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> They are right on Kenya and Malaysia. The Mau Mau rebellion and Malaysian emergency took place in HRH reign.
> 
> I saw image projected on side of national theatre last night . Her visiting Pakistan. A rose tinted view of the Commonwealth.
> 
> ...


Whereas communism is famously achieved via non violent means. 

What a bunch of wankers


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 19, 2022)

DaphneM said:


> Whereas communism is famously achieved via non violent means.
> 
> What a bunch of wankers



So you're all for the Empire?


----------



## CH1 (Sep 20, 2022)

Stone the crows! I only went to Tescos this afternoon to get £10 out of their cash machines to pay the Albanian mafia-controlled cash-only barber (latest conspiracy © Richard Tice, Nigel Farage @REFORM UK)
Tescos have ripped them out - they obviously want to "crack down" on Albanian barbers.

The up side was on the scene of the crime (cash machineocide that is) I encountered my old mucker Mike. formerly treasurer of the Oval House theatre (now Brixton House Theatre). We're looking forward to the new theatre season. Mike looked the picture of health - an example to myself. Just goes to show keeping trim is a big boost for a septuagenarian.

There were shelf-loads of exotic yellow label good in Tescos. I dare say food banks don't take yellow label stuff - or "foreign muck". I do though.

edit =Price to Tice


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Sep 20, 2022)

They ripped them out about a year and a half ago, only to put new ones in a couple of months later. 

They were quite unreliable cash machines, not great with them being some of the last free to use ones on Acre Lane.


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (Sep 20, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> So you're all for the Empire?


So you’re all for the rascist empire? Cmon dude.

[edit: rascist = russian + fascist, for those unfamiliar with the term]


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 20, 2022)

Torpid Scorpion said:


> So you’re all for the rascist empire? Cmon dude.
> 
> [edit: rascist = russian + fascist, for those unfamiliar with the term]



Sorry I don't know what you're going on about. Can you explain.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Torpid Scorpion (Sep 20, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Sorry I don't know what you're going on about. Can you explain.


I responded to you responding to daphnem which I took to be your making common cause with putin or engaging in whataboutism about Russian aggression/“western culpability” . Looking back it was less clear so..Apologies if I got that wrong.  Did I? I’m sensitive on this topic.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 20, 2022)

Torpid Scorpion said:


> I responded to you responding to daphnem which I took to be your making common cause with putin or engaging in whataboutism about Russian aggression/“western culpability” . Looking back it was less clear so..Apologies if I got that wrong.  Did I? I’m sensitive on this topic.



You got the wrong end of the stick. Ive been complaining about the monarchy. Not to worry I read posts wrong sometimes. The uncritical way its been portrayed. For example listening to World Service on Sunday and they were talking to a Anglican bishop and he was saying what a great symbol of peace the Queen was. This goes unremarked.

I've been reading Legacy of Violence: A history of the British Empire. Half way through. One thing the British ruling class did was craft an image of its later Empire as benevolent. The monarchy played a role in this as the head of its Empire and later Commonwealth.

Apart from that I've no problem people queuing up to see the Queen in Westminster or going to line the streets for the funeral.

What I object to is having to be forced to go along with it.

Example. I had work lined up for last Monday. It cost me a lot due to the short notice Bank Holiday. I lost money I could have made and Im now doing a four day week. I really didn't need this. The company I was going to work for had to reschedule their event at short notice. I expect a lot of people and medium / small sized companies lost money at a time when any penny counts. Or at very least got stressed out trying to reorganise. As they did and I did.

I don't see why the funeral couldn't have been on Sunday. The people who make these decisions don't live in same world as ordinary people.

Or it could have been on Monday but not making it a compulsory Bank Holiday. The company I was going to work for on Monday took decision Im sure because if they went ahead they would have got bad publicity due to not showing so called "respect" . I don't think any of them would have complained about working on the original day.

I don't know anyone whose been that interested in the Queen or monarchy to extent they wanted day off to watch funeral live.

Its coercive in very British way. Not quite telling you but telling you none the less.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 21, 2022)

have been campaigning about raw sewage in Lambeth council tenants flats, I'm wondering if this is part of the now defunct Acorn of the USA. They also pop up in Scotland under a different name. Still on about raw sewage.





						Association of Community Organizations for Reform Now - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				








						‘Housing will be the basis for all change in our country’: an interview with Living Rent – The Student
					






					studentnewspaper.org
				











						ACORN || Union for the Community
					

ACORN, the union in the community.




					www.acorntheunion.org.uk
				




To me this looks like a cult organised around housing issues. They popped up in Coldharbour Lane/Loughborough Junction nearly ten years back, campaigning for a pedestrian crossing (which did get put in - whether from  their intervention I don't know).  

I do have recollection of a community meeting called by the Acord founder in 100 Barrington Road (Brixton East). He was rather frustrated by a number of Loughborough EMB types who were there who were appalled when he suggested members should pay a monthly subscription of £5. "Why don't you get funding from the council?" one of these luminaries piped up.


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (Sep 21, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> You got the wrong end of the stick. Ive been complaining about the monarchy. Not to worry I read posts wrong sometimes. The uncritical way its been portrayed. For example listening to World Service on Sunday and they were talking to a Anglican bishop and he was saying what a great symbol of peace the Queen was. This goes unremarked.
> 
> I've been reading Legacy of Violence: A history of the British Empire. Half way through. One thing the British ruling class did was craft an image of its later Empire as benevolent. The monarchy played a role in this as the head of its Empire and later Commonwealth.
> 
> ...


Ok sorry for getting that wrong!

I’m with you on the toadying.  It got so putrid that I had to leave the country for the duration, fortunately my work means I can. 

Hopefully people will have come to their senses in another week.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 21, 2022)

Torpid Scorpion said:


> Ok sorry for getting that wrong!
> 
> I’m with you on the toadying.  It got so putrid that I had to leave the country for the duration, fortunately my work means I can.
> 
> Hopefully people will have come to their senses in another week.


Gramsci (in particular) - this detailed analysis of Putin/Ukraine fascinated me. Not being au fait with dialectical Marxist materialism, some was a bit over my head - but I like the fact that Paul Mason is our own local Cassandra.
A dicky-bird told me he drinks in the Dog House at Kennington - if his missus allows him out!








						Kharkiv counterattack— a political assessment
					

Russia’s defeat rooted in self-deception




					paulmasonnews.medium.com


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 21, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Gramsci (in particular) - this detailed analysis of Putin/Ukraine fascinated me. Not being au fait with dialectical Marxist materialism, some was a bit over my head - but I like the fact that Paul Mason is our own local Cassandra.
> A dicky-bird told me he drinks in the Dog House at Kennington - if his missus allows him out!
> 
> 
> ...



Yes he used to live nearby a few years ago and probably still does


----------



## DaphneM (Sep 21, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> So you're all for the Empire?


Sorry for not replying earlier - I have you on ignore.

There is no empire any more. 

Unless you are talking about Star Wars?


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 21, 2022)

DaphneM said:


> Sorry for not replying earlier - I have you on ignore.
> 
> There is no empire any more.
> 
> Unless you are talking about Star Wars?



If u have me on ignore why are you making comments on my posts?

Seems a rather odd thing to do

And this is post is just a deliberate wind up.

Why are you doing this? 

I can understand that posters put some people on ignore. So they don't have to interact with them .

Your having me on ignore and then popping up to wind me up.


----------



## editor (Sep 21, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> If u have me on ignore why are you making comments on my posts?
> 
> Seems a rather odd thing to do
> 
> ...


I've made it mutual ignore now so please report any further responses.


----------



## nagapie (Sep 21, 2022)

DaphneM said:


> Sorry for not replying earlier - I have you on ignore.
> 
> There is no empire any more.
> 
> Unless you are talking about Star Wars?


There is very much still empire, the legacy of brutality and discrimination lives on. 

I think you need to learn some history out of the whitewashed bits you think you know.


----------



## Gramsci (Sep 22, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Gramsci (in particular) - this detailed analysis of Putin/Ukraine fascinated me. Not being au fait with dialectical Marxist materialism, some was a bit over my head - but I like the fact that Paul Mason is our own local Cassandra.
> A dicky-bird told me he drinks in the Dog House at Kennington - if his missus allows him out!
> 
> 
> ...



On Ukraine. Due to this I've put the politics boards on ignore.

I'm out of step on a lot of issues. Brexit being one of them. I'm a Remainer.

Ukraine and the hard left on politics boards expect 100% support for the war effort against Russia.

So I'm off.

Particularly as with the way these boards work if you're not sound on one issue then criticism of your posts on unrelated issues can  happen.

On the above I'm questioning whether being on Urban is worth the stress.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 22, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> On Ukraine. Due to this I've put the politics boards on ignore.
> 
> I'm out of step on a lot of issues. Brexit being one of them. I'm a Remainer.
> 
> ...


Maybe I just use threads I basically fit in on? Even the thread "Why the Lib Dems are shit" I've posted on without generating more than a couple of hostile quotes.
But then the Lib Dems are not topical, whereas the war in Ukraine obviously is.
The Covid thread is pretty much full of people who are anti anti-vaxers. But what anti vaxer posts on Urban? Never seen that myself.


----------



## editor (Sep 22, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> On Ukraine. Due to this I've put the politics boards on ignore.
> 
> I'm out of step on a lot of issues. Brexit being one of them. I'm a Remainer.
> 
> ...


Mate, just put people on ignore. There's plenty of posters who aren't as polarised as you're saying.


----------



## BusLanes (Sep 22, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> On Ukraine. Due to this I've put the politics boards on ignore.
> 
> I'm out of step on a lot of issues. Brexit being one of them. I'm a Remainer.
> 
> ...



Well whilst we may not agree about Ukraine (no need for us to debate here) I do value your contribution generally and especially locally. I would not know half what was happening in Brixton without your regular updates.


----------



## DaphneM (Sep 23, 2022)

nagapie said:


> There is very much still empire, the legacy of brutality and discrimination lives on.
> 
> I think you need to learn some history out of the whitewashed bits you think you know.


yeah, but there is no British empire now - it ended






						When did Britain’s Empire end? | Schoolshistory.org.uk
					

When did the British Empire end? As with questions about when the Empire started, there is no one single agreed upon answer to this question. Britain gained colonies and lost or ceded them over a long period of time. America winning her freedom is one example of a large part of the empire being...




					schoolshistory.org.uk


----------



## CH1 (Sep 23, 2022)

DaphneM said:


> yeah, but there is no British empire now - it ended
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The British Empire is like "Ghosts":
"In Richard Eyre’s Olivier-award-winning adaptation of Ibsen’s groundbreaking masterpiece, long-held secrets are revealed, uncomfortable truths are faced, and a troubled family meets a cruel and unavoidable fate. On her estate in rural Norway, Helene Alving lives with the bitter memory of her cruel, philandering late husband. To escape the ghosts that plague her, she decides to tell her son, Oswald, the truth about his outwardly respectable father when Oswald returns home from Paris. However, Oswald has returned home with a secret of his own. After living as a painter in Paris, his health has deteriorated with the effects of long-term venereal disease and wretched Oswald holds himself accountable for his own fate. Aware of Regina’s (Helen’s maid) attachment for him, Oswald hatches a plan to marry her so that she can look after him as he gets progressively worse. However, Helene must reveal two uncomfortable truths that shatter Oswald’s world. Not only is his syphilis inherited from his lecherous father, but Regina is his half-sister. With these secrets out in the open, Regina flees and Oswald quickly declines, begging his mother to end his life while she still can. Hard-hitting, emotionally gripping, and full of moral questions, Richard Eyre’s production strips back Ibsen’s work to it’s most intense form"


----------



## CH1 (Sep 23, 2022)

Public toilets - the Mayor wants your views Designing London’s Recovery  | TalkLondon


----------



## CH1 (Sep 23, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Public toilets - the Mayor wants your views Designing London’s Recovery  | TalkLondon


Rather a pointless survey I thought. The real answers for me would be -
if in need what do you do?

head for a Wetherspoons
head for a large British Rail station, where toilets are free (courtesy of Brainbox Failing Grayling - but for how long?)


----------



## nagapie (Sep 23, 2022)

DaphneM said:


> yeah, but there is no British empire now - it ended
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It ended in name only, you are playing semantics. Empire is very much present and not only in mind and attitudes. For example What is the Commonwealth if not the British Empire 2.0? | Afua Hirsch

Your wilfully obtuse and conservative views are very dull to read on a board like this, unless one's up for an argument.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Sep 23, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Rather a pointless survey I thought. The real answers for me would be -
> if in need what do you do?
> 
> head for a Wetherspoons
> head for a large British Rail station, where toilets are free (courtesy of Brainbox Failing Grayling - but for how long?)


Do you have to join Talk London to do that? Think unsubscribed a while ago as they sent too many mails.


----------



## CH1 (Sep 23, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Do you have to join Talk London to do that? Think unsubscribed a while ago as they sent too many mails.


Yes - though it turned out I had previously joined and forgotten my password.
You have to register with your email address so if you are still "live" on the system it will tell you to reset your password if you can't remember it.


----------



## DaphneM (Sep 24, 2022)

nagapie said:


> It ended in name only, you are playing semantics. Empire is very much present and not only in mind and attitudes. For example What is the Commonwealth if not the British Empire 2.0? | Afua Hirsch



This is quite a useful guide to distinguishing between the two I thought









						Difference Between British Empire and Commonwealth | Compare the Difference Between Similar Terms
					

British Empire vs Commonwealth Commonwealth and British Empire is the same thing territorially. Initially it was the British Empire that was later on forme



					www.differencebetween.com


----------



## r0bb0 (Sep 24, 2022)

This looks like it could be good for someone, not in Brixton but really close!
*Discover Creative Talents at New Saturday Club: Saturdays from 8th October*
City & Guilds of London Art School (124 Kennington Park Road, SE11) has just launched a free Saturday Club for 13-16 year olds where Club members will use traditional skills to make a series of hand-crafted artworks with a contemporary twist!  Using techniques like etching, casting in plaster, gilding with gold leaf onto glass and carving in wood, students will make their own, personal coat of arms to exhibit in the Summer Show in Somerset House, London. You can find more info on our website at bit.ly/NSC-CGLAS

The Club is FREE and runs on Saturdays, 10:00-13:00, during term time from 8 October 2022 until June 2023. To apply, visit City & Guilds of London Art School - National Saturday Club.   All applications are welcome and priority will be given to applicants who reside or study in Southwark or Lambeth.


----------



## technical (Sep 25, 2022)

DaphneM said:


> This is quite a useful guide to distinguishing between the two I thought
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Not exactly a scholarly 🧐 text. Reads like it was written by a bot


----------



## lang rabbie (Sep 25, 2022)

technical said:


> Not exactly a scholarly 🧐 text. Reads like it was written by a bot


Or auto-translated from a South Asian language???


----------



## Agent Sparrow (Sep 27, 2022)

edcraw said:


> Does anyone know what works all the temporary traffic lights are in aid of in Brixton?


Did this ever get answered? They’ve been there for ages, there’s been more than one occasion when they’ve stopped working so you can’t cross the road without risking life and limb, and I can’t see any road works anywhere!


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 27, 2022)

It's a 'Signal Modernisation Scheme'.  They're replacing the permanent traffic lights.  Weekly streetworks updates


----------



## northeast (Sep 28, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> It's a 'Signal Modernisation Scheme'.  They're replacing the permanent traffic lights.  Weekly streetworks updates


Thanks. Be nice if detail was provided by Lambeth, it seems to be taking ages looks very expensive but also will do the same as before!


----------



## CH1 (Sep 28, 2022)

northeast said:


> Thanks. Be nice if detail was provided by Lambeth, it seems to be taking ages looks very expensive but also will do the same as before!


I reckon the temporary traffic light supplier has A CONTRACT and they are making sure they get paid every penny.


----------



## David Clapson (Sep 28, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> A response from the Independent Office for Police Conduct that is as predictable as the continued silence of those who rushed to the internet to publish misleading misinformation about the harrowing circumstances of Ian Taylor's death in custody before his body was even cold:
> 
> 
> 
> Police watchdog clears officers of wrongdoing after _Black man dies *begging* for help after arrest_


Ian Taylor's death is in the Standard and the Mirror today. It's hard to work out what new information is in the articles.









						Asthmatic man dies after Met Police officer said chest pain was 'nonsense'
					

Ian McDonald-Taylor died after he was told that his chest pains were "nonsense" by an officer during an arrest in Brixton, South London, but Met Police said the cop's behaviour didn't "meet the threshold for justifying disciplinary proceedings"




					www.mirror.co.uk
				











						Handcuffed man dying from asthma accused of playing ‘poor me’ by PC
					

The officer could not bring himself to apologise to the family




					www.standard.co.uk


----------



## edcraw (Oct 1, 2022)

Nice way to go to the Dulwich Hamlet game today!









						1940s/50s buses come back to Brixton during Route 37 event on Saturday, 1st October 2022
					

Classic London buses from the 1940s and 50s, complete with conductors, are coming back to route 37 for one day on Saturday 1st October 2022, courtesy of the London Bus Museum and selected vehicle o…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## technical (Oct 2, 2022)

That explains all the old guys with expensive looking cameras I saw on acre lane yesterday afternoon


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 2, 2022)

Anyone remember the kid in the Angell Town estate who was knocked off his mum's bike by a Range Rover, then stabbed?  He's in a wheelchair. Two of his attackers have been found guilty. He doesn't seem to have any connection with them. There was no motive discussed at the trial. Back-from-the-dead teenager beams as his attackers are found guilty



> *“Happy-go-lucky” teenager who effectively died for nearly an hour after being repeatedly stabbed in the street beamed in court as his two attackers were found guilty.*
> 
> James Bascoe-Smith, then aged 16, was left with profound and life-changing injuries when he was knocked off a bicycle and knifed by masked men in Brixton, south London, last February 23. The youngster, who had been testing a bicycle for his mother, shouted “call my mum, call my mum” before collapsing, the Old Bailey was told. His heart stopped and he effectively died in the street near his home, only to be brought back to life by medics.
> 
> ...


More detail from the Met: Two convicted after horrific stabbing left completely innocent teenage victim with life-changing injuries


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 2, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Anyone remember the kid in the Angell Town estate who was knocked off his mum's bike by a Range Rover, then stabbed?  He's in a wheelchair. Two of his attackers have been found guilty. He doesn't seem to have any connection with them. There was no motive discussed at the trial. Back-from-the-dead teenager beams as his attackers are found guilty
> 
> 
> More detail from the Met: Two convicted after horrific stabbing left completely innocent teenage victim with life-changing injuries



yes i remember the attack happening, but it was not on angell town. henry road is on the fringes of the estate fka myatts field north. kid was very lucky to survive it iirc.


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 2, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> yes i remember the attack happening, but it was not on angell town. henry road is on the fringes of the estate fka myatts field north. kid was very lucky to survive it iirc.


Yes. I was confusing it with the one in Marcella Road Gangster hacked to death for crashing party and attacking guests in Brixton


----------



## teuchter (Oct 7, 2022)

Found myself stood outside of this building this afternoon, questioning my recollection that this is where the 414 used to be, because it's now unrecognisable.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 7, 2022)

teuchter said:


> Found myself stood outside of this building this afternoon, questioning my recollection that this is where the 414 used to be, because it's now unrecognisable.
> 
> View attachment 346167View attachment 346168


Is this new nightclub run by Jamm happening?


----------



## editor (Oct 7, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Is this new nightclub run by Jamm happening?


Yep. Dancefloors on two floors. The objections seemed to have disappeared like tears in the rain.


----------



## theboris (Oct 7, 2022)

Don't click on this (Mail online) if you don't want to, but comedy read here, based on a Tatler article. The most teeth scraping phrase is describing Brixton as 'yo-pro', which I'm guessing means 'young professional' Tatler declares south London is on the rise


----------



## nick (Oct 7, 2022)

theboris said:


> Don't click on this if you don't want to, but comedy read here, based on a Tatler article. The most teeth scraping phrase is describing Brixton as 'yo-pro', which I'm guessing means 'young professional' Tatler declares south London is on the rise


Trigger warning please - I missed the Mail logo on your link 

Looking forward to bumping into something called "Finn Cardigan Bruces"

And I am pleased to have learned that being a Tablescaper is a career option


----------



## theboris (Oct 7, 2022)

nick said:


> Trigger warning please - I missed the Mail logo on your link
> 
> Looking forward to bumping into something called "Finn Cardigan Bruces"
> 
> And I am pleased to have learned that being a Tablescaper is a career option


Sorry! Edit: have added source


----------



## theboris (Oct 7, 2022)

theboris said:


> Sorry!


'Brixton rangers' 😭


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 8, 2022)

theboris said:


> 'Brixton rangers' 😭


Really? Yuk!


----------



## alex_ (Oct 8, 2022)

nick said:


> Trigger warning please - I missed the Mail logo on your link
> 
> Looking forward to bumping into something called "Finn Cardigan Bruces"
> 
> And I am pleased to have learned that being a Tablescaper is a career option




You can read it here without ads



			archive.ph
		


It seems to be a way to turn bikini photos of posh girls into a newspaper story.


----------



## theboris (Oct 8, 2022)

Also:
"Meanwhile the society bible outlines how the 'deep south' boroughs of Clapham, Brockley and Peckham have become the 'epicentre' for social activity in London."
NONE of these places are boroughs.


----------



## theboris (Oct 8, 2022)

theboris said:


> Also:
> "Meanwhile the society bible outlines how the 'deep south' boroughs of Clapham, Brockley and Peckham have become the 'epicentre' for social activity in London."
> NONE of these places are boroughs.


and Clapham is hardly 'deep south', anyway.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 8, 2022)

theboris said:


> Also:
> "Meanwhile the society bible outlines how the 'deep south' boroughs of Clapham, Brockley and Peckham have become the 'epicentre' for social activity in London."
> NONE of these places are boroughs.



Which is clearly the biggest issue with this article !


----------



## CH1 (Oct 8, 2022)

theboris said:


> Also:
> "Meanwhile the society bible outlines how the 'deep south' boroughs of Clapham, Brockley and Peckham have become the 'epicentre' for social activity in London."
> NONE of these places are boroughs


I was going to suggest they were Metropolitan boroughs (1900) but they're not that either.
Clapham was Wandsworth, Brockley Deptford and Peckham Camberwell.


----------



## Leighsw2 (Oct 9, 2022)

Don't know if this has appeared elsewhere on U75, but here's the latest Hondo outrage:


----------



## pbsmooth (Oct 10, 2022)

clapham has been tatler territory for 20 years, whether their writers realised it or not


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 10, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> clapham has been tatler territory for 20 years, whether their writers realised it or not



likewise bits of kennington and stocwell for even longer.


----------



## pbsmooth (Oct 10, 2022)

maybe even tatler people can't afford to buy a flat for their kids in clapham any more...


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2022)

Leighsw2 said:


> Don't know if this has appeared elsewhere on U75, but here's the latest Hondo outrage:



surprised tom richardson's name's been obscured from the message - anyone who googles hondo & head of asset management can find that out in an instant. more surprising tho is the claim on richardson's linkedin page that he's skilled at dealing with tenants


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 11, 2022)

Two police charged after running over Shante Daniel-Folkes and killing her on 9 June last year on Stockwell Road Two Met Police officers charged following IOPC investigation into fatal Brixton collision  | Independent Office for Police Conduct


----------



## r0bb0 (Oct 12, 2022)

Having birthday drinks at the Albert tonight around 8ish if anyone's about Xx


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2022)

r0bb0 said:


> Having birthday drinks at the Albert tonight around 8ish if anyone's about Xx


Sorry I missed this post. Hope you had a good drink!


----------



## editor (Oct 14, 2022)

Free bike fixing!









						Dr Bike is fixing bikes for free in Windrush Square, Brixton this Saturday afternoon, 15th Oct 2022
					

The  Dr Bike crew will be hauling their set of spanners into Brixton’s Windrush Square this Saturday, 15th October and inviting you to bring along your trusty steed  for some free TLC.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 18, 2022)

Where can I buy a scalpel?


----------



## RoyReed (Oct 18, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Where can I buy a scalpel?


Art supply shops usually have them, but I think the one above the chemist on Brixton Road has closed ☹️


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 18, 2022)

That's why I'm asking.


----------



## Winot (Oct 18, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Where can I buy a scalpel?


Screwfix Lyham Rd?

Of maybe Brixton DIY on Station Rd.


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 18, 2022)

I tried two Brixton DIY shops but they only had Stanley knives. WH Smith saved the day with this very posh craft knife and a pack of blades Artist knife, 1 pc


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 18, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Where can I buy a scalpel?


Cowling and Wilcox, Camberwell


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 19, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> I tried two Brixton DIY shops but they only had Stanley knives. WH Smith saved the day with this very posh craft knife and a pack of blades Artist knife, 1 pc


wow whs had somthing in stock - I'm amazed!
I went in there for some A4 card suitable for printing on and a couple of queer magazines and there was none.

That has to be the most disorganised/ understaffed / untidy WHS


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 19, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> wow whs had somthing in stock - I'm amazed!
> I went in there for some A4 card suitable for printing on and a couple of queer magazines and there was none.
> 
> That has to be the most disorganised/ understaffed / untidy WHS


It was the last knife and the last pack of blades! About 20% of the shelves were empty. But they did have the latest Viz.


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 20, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> queer magazines


They have Attitude today. The newsagent in the tube has Attitude and Boys and will order in anything else you ask for.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## theboris (Oct 21, 2022)

The former OMH site is gradually being revealed. It's another bland example of new London vernacular architecture, but I guess the one positive is - just like the new civic centre and Lambeth College campus - that the unity of red brick buildings stretching from the town hall to Corpus Christi Church is preserved. New London Vernacular - Wikipedia


----------



## editor (Oct 21, 2022)

Really sad to hear that Son Light has died. He weas a lovely bloke.


----------



## edcraw (Oct 21, 2022)

theboris said:


> The former OMH site is gradually being revealed. It's another bland example of new London vernacular architecture, but I guess the one positive is - just like the new civic centre and Lambeth College campus - that the unity of red brick buildings stretching from the town hall to Corpus Christi Church is preserved. New London Vernacular - Wikipedia


In defence of new London vernacular at least it gives some consistency which most of Vauxhall/Nine Elms & Isle of Dogs show what a mess happens when everyone seems to be given free rein.

Personally would have loved to see OMH kelt and converted into flats which must have been a good possibility.


----------



## pesh (Oct 21, 2022)

editor said:


> Really sad to hear that Son Light has died. He weas a lovely bloke.
> 
> View attachment 348205


RIP Son Light


----------



## CH1 (Oct 22, 2022)

Brixton Chamber Orchestra/Ritzy Vampyr
Brixton Buzz buzzed out about this, and indeed it sounded tempting.
I tried to access via the BBuzz link but was then met with the requirement to log in (to the Picturehouse group)- which on booking then posed the problem: "Member not qualified to take this recognition."
Seems like as a "Silver Screen" oldie I am designated to the non-guest list guest list!
£20 it seems, which may or may not be value for money.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 22, 2022)

teuchter said:


>



That was quite interesting, looking at the stations with fresh eyes. I hadn't actually clocked why there are no ads on the opposite walls for example.

 Living here so long you forget / don't realise there is a lack of signage to the overground rail station - do newcomers really not realise it is there?

Also blue sign at rear of tube station, presume that is left over from when it was a way into the the station along the parade of shops but maybe presenter didn't know that, as it was a while ago that it closed when tube was renovated. How long ago was that?


----------



## Rushy (Oct 22, 2022)

theboris said:


> The former OMH site is gradually being revealed. It's another bland example of new London vernacular architecture, but I guess the one positive is - just like the new civic centre and Lambeth College campus - that the unity of red brick buildings stretching from the town hall to Corpus Christi Church is preserved. New London Vernacular - Wikipedia


Is that even London vernacular? Certainly not a strong example. The closest in that stretch of development is on Porden Road which I rather like. Behind the new tower (which I am not a fan of probably mostly due to the horizontal beams and angled terraces).

The OMH development has certainly gone from a building with a strong identity to something very bland. I'd say inoffensive but that's not the case for the homes backing in to it. And the extra height blocks a lot of sunlight to the narrow park on rush common.


----------



## Rushy (Oct 22, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> That was quite interesting, looking at the stations with fresh eyes. I hadn't actually clocked why there are no ads on the opposite walls for example.
> 
> Living here so long you forget / don't realise there is a lack of signage to the overground rail station - do newcomers really not realise it is there?
> 
> Also blue sign at rear of tube station, presume that is left over from when it was a way into the the station along the parade of shops but maybe presenter didn't know that, as it was a while ago that it closed when tube was renovated. How long ago was that?


There is also an empty retail unit next to that rear entrance behind roller shutters. They were looking at renting it out but the cost of fireproofing the wall between the unit and the corridor which leads to that rear door is so high that TfL decided not to. Apparently it has to be done to a special standard which would have cost the equivalent of 4-5 years' rent ten years ago.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 26, 2022)

Not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but here we go:



			https://ra.co/news/78019?fbclid=IwAR21Le4TFbhwTosyDP-xhHex0CmxFfgQSdiww83hMjyeISGOTdxXJjwtuS4
		




This was already a nightclub wasnt it? I've certainly been to club events there before.


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It used to be Medussa.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 26, 2022)

From greek to norse.


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 26, 2022)

editor said:


> It used to be Medussa.
> 
> View attachment 348980


OMG is that still there?


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2022)

sparkybird said:


> OMG is that still there?


Yep. It was Simulcra photo studios but they seemed to have been putting on more DJ events of late.
It used to be East Brixton station.


----------



## nagapie (Oct 26, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can't find any  future line ups?


----------



## ddraig (Oct 26, 2022)

Remember it being fucking hot in there and that weird wood panelled sauna room upstairs!


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Remember it being fucking hot in there and that weird wood panelled sauna room upstairs!


And the fish tank!


----------



## colacubes (Oct 26, 2022)

editor said:


> And the fish tank!


I just remembered that weird US election party there. That was an odd night


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 26, 2022)

editor said:


> It used to be East Brixton station.


How did I not know that? Although TBF I was normally pretty hammered by the time I arrived there...😂


----------



## editor (Oct 26, 2022)

sparkybird said:


> How did I not know that? Although TBF I was normally pretty hammered by the time I arrived there...😂


Loadsa info here East Brixton station, old railway station, Barrington Road and Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, London SW9


----------



## teuchter (Oct 26, 2022)

It also used to have a (presumably deaf?) cat that lived in the bar, didn't it?


----------



## madolesance (Oct 26, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Remember it being fucking hot in there and that weird wood panelled sauna room upstairs!


And the room with all the mirrors which made things a little tricky if you were in there and had taken mushrooms. Getting out proved to be difficult.


----------



## colacubes (Oct 26, 2022)

teuchter said:


> It also used to have a (presumably deaf?) cat that lived in the bar, didn't it?


Yep!


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 26, 2022)

editor said:


> Loadsa info here East Brixton station, old railway station, Barrington Road and Coldharbour Lane, Brixton, London SW9


Thanks! Not in Peckham then, where I thought it was  back then 🤣


----------



## Leighsw2 (Oct 26, 2022)

editor said:


> Yep. It was Simulcra photo studios but they seemed to have been putting on more DJ events of late.
> It used to be East Brixton station.


Oh! Is there any remaining sense of the old station, or completely obliterated?


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Oct 27, 2022)

I think i get confused with this spot on Barrington road and the below place at the entrance to Loughborough Junction, where a few parties sprung up a few years back. I was roped into helping set up for a party once but the Police turned up and gave the owner one hell of a bollocking. The result was no party


----------



## CH1 (Oct 27, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I think i get confused with this spot on Barrington road and the below place at the entrance to Loughborough Junction, where a few parties sprung up a few years back. I was roped into helping set up for a party once but the Police turned up and gave the owner one hell of a bollocking. The result was no party
> 
> View attachment 349039


That's the place which was used by Fluximus aka the late Ian Taylor


----------



## theboris (Oct 27, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Not sure if this has been mentioned yet, but here we go:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Didn't it used to be Medusa?


----------



## theboris (Oct 27, 2022)

theboris said:


> Didn't it used to be Medusa?


Yes it was, as everyone else has already said!


----------



## ddraig (Oct 27, 2022)

theboris said:


> Yes it was, as everyone else has already said!


yes but with the extra s!


----------



## CH1 (Oct 27, 2022)

CH1 said:


> That's the place which was used by Fluximus aka the late Ian Taylor
> View attachment 349040


jimbarkanoodle your photo was the other end of the terrace at the back of The Control Tower. If you went any further you'd be in Tesco Express Loughborough Junction.


----------



## teuchter (Oct 27, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I think i get confused with this spot on Barrington road and the below place at the entrance to Loughborough Junction, where a few parties sprung up a few years back. I was roped into helping set up for a party once but the Police turned up and gave the owner one hell of a bollocking. The result was no party
> 
> View attachment 349039


I went to a couple of good things in there - a complete fire safety disaster zone though. I recall one occasion where the power supply blew out halfway through the night leaving everything in pitch darkness.


----------



## Tron Cruise (Oct 28, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I think i get confused with this spot on Barrington road and the below place at the entrance to Loughborough Junction, where a few parties sprung up a few years back. I was roped into helping set up for a party once but the Police turned up and gave the owner one hell of a bollocking. The result was no party
> 
> View attachment 349039


Very good World Unknown parties.


----------



## nick (Oct 30, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Re Lambeth "Recycling" & toxic dump at Vale Street - did people know that Lambeth introduced an appointment system during Covid - which remains in place. Apparently you now MUST have an appointment slot which can only be obtained if you have a Lambeth address and an email and printer or phone to produce your proof.
> 
> Good job I looked at Lambeth's website to check the exact location of said Vale Street facility - encouraged by Google Maps saying Vale Street is closed from noon - 1.05 pm.
> 
> ...


Anyone know how strictly they are now enforcing the booking requirement?
The booking site is full of peak lockdown type rules and there are no more slots available this weekend

I had a slot for 11.50 a week or so  ago but arrived 10 minutes late to find the place shuts for an hour a 12 (yeah - RTFM, I know) 

Wondering if it is worth a punt just turning up ?


----------



## CH1 (Oct 30, 2022)

nick said:


> Anyone know how strictly they are now enforcing the booking requirement?
> The booking site is full of peak lockdown type rules and there are no more slots available this weekend
> 
> I had a slot for 11.50 a week or so  ago but arrived 10 minutes late to find the place shuts for an hour a 12 (yeah - RTFM, I know)
> ...


After I wrote that I booked online, took public transport down with my stuff and found the place bolted and barred. A worker came and looked through the gate asking what I wanted, and when I said I had a booking he opened up and showed me the designated skip for scrap electronics.

He also showed me an elaborate storage cabinet for various types of long-life and fluorescent tibes/bulbs.

If you ask me Lambeth Recycling Centre is ideal for recycling GP receptionists and Post Office counter clerks who like to give the impression they are "closed".
Not only that the long-life bulb situation shows that they can be VERY organised when they have to be. 

PS Brixton Currys would have taken what I dumped in  Norwood it turns out. So possibly if your stuff is consumer electrical you might save yourself a trip.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 30, 2022)

Was sent this - don't have any further details,  but sad news.


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 30, 2022)

Yet another gentrification bit in the press 'Not welcome in my own neighbourhood': How gentrification is segregating Brixton


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Oct 30, 2022)

editor said:


> Yep. It was Simulcra photo studios but they seemed to have been putting on more DJ events of late.
> It used to be East Brixton station.


Siren sound sytem was running this recently, they had their last do there last night.

It had a walk trhough metal detector at the entrance for a while.


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Oct 30, 2022)

Lots of police on Railton road. Neighbours on the WhatsApp claiming they heard gun shots.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Oct 30, 2022)

Brixton Hatter said:


> Lots of police on Railton road. Neighbours on the WhatsApp claiming they heard gun shots.


Not sure how to link tweets here but Twitter claiming shoot out between moped/s and car


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 30, 2022)

That would explain the helicopter


----------



## friendofdorothy (Oct 30, 2022)

Is that why the helicopter is out?


----------



## sparkybird (Oct 30, 2022)

nick said:


> Anyone know how strictly they are now enforcing the booking requirement?
> The booking site is full of peak lockdown type rules and there are no more slots available this weekend
> 
> I had a slot for 11.50 a week or so  ago but arrived 10 minutes late to find the place shuts for an hour a 12 (yeah - RTFM, I know)
> ...


If it's small electricals/batteries and you have a black wheelie bin you can put them in a plastic bag on top of the bin on bin day and they will take them
When I went last week, a guy in a car didn't have a booking and after a bit of huffing and puffing the worker let him in, advising him to book next time. Mind you this was a weekday mid morning, so it wasn't busy. While it's a PITA, the booking system does stop lots of queuing cars blocking up Vale Street, which is quire narrow and has a bus route


----------



## lang rabbie (Oct 30, 2022)

MPS Press Release:



> Police were called at about 19:50hrs on Sunday, 30 October to reports of gunshots heard on Railton Road, SE24.
> 
> Officers, including firearms officers, are in attendance along with the London Ambulance Service and London’s Air Ambulance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Ms T (Oct 30, 2022)

That’s literally round the corner from us. 😱


----------



## GarveyLives (Oct 31, 2022)

*Condolences to the friends and family of the Late Guilherme Messias Da Silva.*​


----------



## CH1 (Oct 31, 2022)

In case people wanted an explanation of the previous post








						Delivery driver, 21, is named as innocent victim of Brixton shooting
					

Friends of Guilherme Messias Da Silva say the scooter rider was delivering his final takeaway when he was injured during the shooting in Brixton, south London, last night.




					www.dailymail.co.uk


----------



## pbsmooth (Oct 31, 2022)

Drill gangs at it again supposedly. A guy called Perm being reported as one of the dead.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 31, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> Drill gangs at it again supposedly. A guy called Perm being reported as one of the dead.


Link or shut up


----------



## pbsmooth (Oct 31, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Link or shut up


Fuck off.


----------



## thebackrow (Oct 31, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Link or shut up











						Victim of Brixton shooting named for first time as rapper while tributes pour in
					

Tributes have poured in after the horrific shooting on Sunday night



					www.mylondon.news


----------



## CH1 (Oct 31, 2022)

ddraig said:


> Link or shut up


There is a link here Deliveroo worker due to quit job and drill rapper killed in drive-by shooting


----------



## David Clapson (Oct 31, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> Drill gangs at it again supposedly. A guy called Perm being reported as one of the dead.


I just asked a bicycle cop about Reddit chit chat and Perm's murder. He normally patrols estates and is helping detectives with this case. He said detectives routinely look at FB, Reddit etc for gossip about murders. A mention is enough to justify checking the location history on someone's phone. If the history places them at the murder location at the correct time, more questioning follows. Apparently lots of people don't switch off their phone or use a burner phone before getting into a fight.  He also said that carrying of knives by schoolboys is still increasing. Lots of 11 year olds are doing it.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Oct 31, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> He also said that carrying of knives by schoolboys is still increasing. Lots of 11 year olds are doing it.


When I briefly worked in a PRU it was the reason nearly all the boys were there.


----------



## Gramsci (Oct 31, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> I just asked a bicycle cop about Reddit chit chat and Perm's murder. He normally patrols estates and is helping detectives with this case. He said detectives routinely look at FB, Reddit etc for gossip about murders. A mention is enough to justify checking the location history on someone's phone. If the history places them at the murder location at the correct time, more questioning follows. Apparently lots of people don't switch off their phone or use a burner phone before getting into a fight.  He also said that carrying of knives by schoolboys is still increasing. Lots of 11 year olds are doing it.



" A mention is enough to justify checking the location on someone's phone"

Is it?

As this was a murder I would have thought there would be a lot on social media about it locally.


----------



## ddraig (Oct 31, 2022)

CH1 said:


> There is a link here Deliveroo worker due to quit job and drill rapper killed in drive-by shooting


thanks, i meant to pbsmirch


----------



## pbsmooth (Oct 31, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> I just asked a bicycle cop about Reddit chit chat and Perm's murder. He normally patrols estates and is helping detectives with this case. He said detectives routinely look at FB, Reddit etc for gossip about murders. A mention is enough to justify checking the location history on someone's phone. If the history places them at the murder location at the correct time, more questioning follows. Apparently lots of people don't switch off their phone or use a burner phone before getting into a fight.  He also said that carrying of knives by schoolboys is still increasing. Lots of 11 year olds are doing it.


I mean the kids on reddit have all the snaps of the 67 "gms" sharing the news so the police would be utterly negligent (make your own gag) not to be following it.

ddraig meanwhile waiting to see confirmation in tomorrow's Times.


----------



## cuppa tee (Oct 31, 2022)

local vacancy advertised on twitter....job title is a bit ambiguous.....


----------



## mx wcfc (Oct 31, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> local vacancy advertised on twitter....job title is a bit ambiguous.....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 349729


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 1, 2022)

Teenage Pregnancy Coordinator has been a job title for decades.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 1, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> local vacancy advertised on twitter....job title is a bit ambiguous.....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 349729


Well you've got to pick a pocket ir two.


----------



## urbanspaceman (Nov 1, 2022)

How gentrification is ruining Brixton, part 1 million









						'Not welcome in my own neighbourhood': How gentrification is segregating Brixton
					

‘If you go to some places in Brixton nowadays, you will not see any black people.'




					metro.co.uk


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 1, 2022)

urbanspaceman said:


> How gentrification is ruining Brixton, part 1 million
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Is there no other term the community leader featured could use, rather than frequently generalising people who he doesn't seem to like as 'white people'? I dont think it is a good look to seemingly be getting annoyed because people of a different race to yourself were moving into your area. I dont think that is the message he is trying to put across but it could certainly come across that way.

Perhaps just 'gentrifiers'?


----------



## CH1 (Nov 1, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Is there no other term the community leader featured could use, rather than frequently generalising people who he doesn't seem to like as 'white people'? I dont think it is a good look to seemingly be getting annoyed because people of a different race to yourself were moving into your area. I dont think that is the message he is trying to put across but it could certainly come across that way.
> 
> Perhaps just 'gentrifiers'?


I guess. But at least they are saying what they mean.
Personally I am heartbroken because when I moved to Brixton in 1978 it was like living in a Genet novel.

Now it's more like Proust (yawn!!)


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 1, 2022)

*Condolences to the friends and family of the Late Lamar Scott (also known as Perm)*​


----------



## Mr paulee (Nov 1, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> local vacancy advertised on twitter....job title is a bit ambiguous.....
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 349729


That would be stressful as fuck


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 1, 2022)

Posting this a bit too late for the session today, but info about a community meeting tomorrow at Dexters in aftermath of the Railton Road shooting:


Text version of embedded image in the tweet:

"Cllr Jim Dickson and BIGKID Foundation invite you to a Community Drop-in session at 6.30pm Wednesday 2nd November at Dexters Railton Rd SE24 OLH

It is a chance for anyone in our community to join us discuss the aftermath of Sunday night's horrific incident, ask what support is available to our community, provide views on future policing activity in our area and ask what can be done to make us all safer.

Police, political representatives and counsellors will be on hand. Please feel free to join us."


----------



## Brixton Hatter (Nov 1, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> Drill gangs at it again supposedly. A guy called Perm being reported as one of the dead.


What’s being a drill rapper got to do with it?


----------



## pbsmooth (Nov 1, 2022)

Well if he wasn't he'd probably be alive, which seems fairly significant.


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 1, 2022)

Brixton Hatter said:


> What’s being a drill rapper got to do with it?


Lots reddit drill rap murder - Google Search


----------



## CH1 (Nov 1, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> Well if he wasn't he'd probably be alive, which seems fairly significant.


That's clearly true - though most on here will not admit it. Meanwhile last night in Texas


This can affect classical music - the first singer to take on Wagner's Tristan died of a stroke after 4 performances.
There are also numerous instances of conductors dying at the podium (normally of old age)





						Category:Conductors (music) who died while conducting - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org
				




Rap seems to be unique in that the participants actually set out to kill each other.


----------



## editor (Nov 2, 2022)

Great stuff Adblock Lambeth covers up ad screen to fight Lambeth ad “invasion”


----------



## GarveyLives (Nov 2, 2022)

GarveyLives said:


> On Friday, 28 August 2020, *Yassein Bullock*, 18,  of Fiveways Road, Brixton, became the second person to be charged with the murder of *Salem Koudou*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An insight into life in the centre of "edgy", "vibrant" Brixton from the verdict in the trial of those responsible for the murder of the Late *Salem Koudou* (also known as 16Shotz) after he arrived at a "party" armed with Black Panther machete with a 45cm serrated blade:

Man convicted over retribution murder of Brixton party gatecrasher


----------



## pbsmooth (Nov 2, 2022)

careful, someone will be on to ask what him being a drill rapper has to do with it.


----------



## thebackrow (Nov 2, 2022)

CH1 said:


> That's clearly true - though most on here will not admit it. Meanwhile last night in Texas
> 
> 
> This can affect classical music - the first singer to take on Wagner's Tristan died of a stroke after 4 performances.
> ...



and that the [edit /music] LYRICS and imagery seems to focus extensively on gang violence.  Maybe I'm misreading the video but there seems to be a lot of miming of gun use in this.





The beats are great though.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 2, 2022)

thebackrow said:


> and that the music and imagery seems to focus extensively on gang violence.  Maybe I'm misreading the video but there seems to be a lot of miming of gun use in this.



What I find odd about these productions is how the young women look like refugees from Ru Paul's Drag Race.  One even gets this in the Beehive on occasion. The men are parodies of bad boys (with the emphasis on boys) and the female style is a sort of hyper female to the point of parody.

I wonder if anyone has dared to publish a sociological analysis of this type of performance art?


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 2, 2022)

CH1 said:


> What I find odd about these productions is how the young women look like refugees from Ru Paul's Drag Race.  One even gets this in the Beehive on occasion. The men are parodies of bad boys (with the emphasis on boys) and the female style is a sort of hyper female to the point of parody.
> 
> I wonder if anyone has dared to publish a sociological analysis of this type of performance art?



....not sure about any sociological analysis but this is showing soon at the barbican.....









						HighRise Entertainment: The UK Drill Project | Barbican
					

Challenging myths about UK Drill music and its links to youth violence, this radically honest and direct show takes real-life experiences to explore the truths behind the headlines.




					www.barbican.org.uk


----------



## CH1 (Nov 3, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ....not sure about any sociological analysis but this is showing soon at the barbican.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see the video there gives clear instruction on how to do a "no comment" police interview.


----------



## Rushy (Nov 3, 2022)

London to Brighton veteran car rally this Sunday.
Passing through Brixton something like 7.10 to 9.30am.









						Welcome
					

The homepage of the official RM Sotheby's London to Brighton Veteran Car Run website.




					www.veterancarrun.com


----------



## Rushy (Nov 4, 2022)

Rushy said:


> London to Brighton veteran car rally this Sunday.
> Passing through Brixton something like 7.10 to 9.30am.
> 
> 
> ...


Someone please remind me. I usually remember it happened at about 10am.


----------



## editor (Nov 4, 2022)

If anyone fancies taking pics of this for Buzz it would be much appreciated!


----------



## theboris (Nov 5, 2022)

In other Brixton Hill motoring news, spectacular parking at the junction of Hayter Road


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 5, 2022)

theboris said:


> In other Brixton Hill motoring news, spectacular parking at the junction of Hayter Road


Like a dolphin leaping above the waves.


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 5, 2022)

theboris said:


> In other Brixton Hill motoring news, spectacular parking at the junction of Hayter Road


Worthy of submission to the World Bollard people on twitter


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 5, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Worthy of submission to the World Bollard people on twitter


it's already on there.


----------



## theboris (Nov 5, 2022)

mx wcfc said:


> it's already on there.


Can post the tweet link, please? I can't find it, ta.


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 5, 2022)

theboris said:


> Can post the tweet link, please? I can't find it, ta.



Not the same pic - daylight, but I'm pretty sure it's the same one.

(hope this works.....)



			https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Fgzu36NWIAIHOFY?format=jpg&name=small


----------



## mx wcfc (Nov 5, 2022)

Is this better?  World Bollard Association "liked" it


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 6, 2022)

Does anyone know is the Albert open weekday afternoons - I can only see the open hours for today on their website, which also says the kitchen is closed - dont they do food anymore?


----------



## nick (Nov 6, 2022)

nick said:


> Anyone know how strictly they are now enforcing the booking requirement?
> The booking site is full of peak lockdown type rules and there are no more slots available this weekend
> 
> I had a slot for 11.50 a week or so  ago but arrived 10 minutes late to find the place shuts for an hour a 12 (yeah - RTFM, I know)
> ...


Public service update - don't just rock up 

Went there with a booking yesterday. 
Originally thought we had screwed up the timing again and had hit lunchtime as the gates were shut. Just about to reverse out when the bloke popped out. 
He wanted to see the booking on the phone - had a proper look and made me scroll down the email so he could x-ref the number plate etc, before the gate was opened a little to allow us in.

Although only anecdotal evidence - the place seemed dead for a Saturday: only another 2 cars in there. 
I wonder if the seemingly over-zealous bureaucracy associated with moves to stop trades and interlopers from Southward using our sacred recycling sites will have the unintended consequence or more people just leaving stuff on the street ? Or perhaps it is a move to be able to show that the site has little usage and should therefore be replaced with housing?


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 6, 2022)

nick said:


> Public service update - don't just rock up
> 
> Went there with a booking yesterday.
> Originally thought we had screwed up the timing again and had hit lunchtime as the gates were shut. Just about to reverse out when the bloke popped out.
> ...


It's just the usual Lambeth approach of endless footling restrictions to make a popular service as useless and unusable as possible, so that only the 1% with the sharpest elbows get any benefit from it.


----------



## editor (Nov 6, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Does anyone know is the Albert open weekday afternoons - I can only see the open hours for today on their website, which also says the kitchen is closed - dont they do food anymore?


They haven't done for years and they're unlikely to start again. Should be open in the afternoons now that they've got a proper manager back in charge.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 7, 2022)

nick said:


> Public service update - don't just rock up
> 
> Went there with a booking yesterday.
> Originally thought we had screwed up the timing again and had hit lunchtime as the gates were shut. Just about to reverse out when the bloke popped out.
> ...



Downside of pandemic is that the Council have seen it as opportunity to make people book and pay online. I've seen it in leisure services.

Some officers think this is some kind of progressive positive gain from the pandemic.


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 8, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Downside of pandemic is that the Council have seen it as opportunity to make people book and pay online. I've seen it in leisure services.
> 
> Some officers think this is some kind of progressive positive gain from the pandemic.


It's still free to take stuff to the recycling centre. The booking system prevents the huge queues forming at the weekend and blocking the road/bus route.
But, like many things these days, it does mean that those without internet connection are disadvantaged.


----------



## nick (Nov 8, 2022)

Yep - reductions to the queuing outside have to be welcome, as it blocks what is a narrow residential road (unless they put double yellows down that road?)

As well as those without internet being disadvantaged, so are those on foot or bikes etc , as you require a separate booking for each entry to the site.

I wonder if an unintended consequence is that people make speculative bookings for the weekend and then don't always turn up , meaning a lower overall access ?  
Not sure of an easy answer: refundable deposit for attending would be onerous to administer. I am sure that Lambeth would love to charge for booking, but again the end result would likely be more fly tipping or, at best, more driven miles as people drive up to smuggler's way


----------



## Rushy (Nov 8, 2022)

sparkybird said:


> It's still free to take stuff to the recycling centre. The booking system prevents the huge queues forming at the weekend and blocking the road/bus route.
> But, like many things these days, it does mean that those without internet connection are disadvantaged.


Do you still have to book in the week too?


----------



## nick (Nov 8, 2022)

Rushy said:


> Do you still have to book in the week too?


yep


----------



## DaphneM (Nov 8, 2022)

sparkybird said:


> It's still free to take stuff to the recycling centre. The booking system prevents the huge queues forming at the weekend and blocking the road/bus route.
> But, like many things these days, it does mean that those without internet connection are disadvantaged.


but thats not many, so probably worth it overall


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 9, 2022)

Brixton-born author Linda Regan has a new novel out, about a serial killer in Brixton https://brixtonblog.com/2022/11/i-left-my-heart-in-brixton/


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 10, 2022)

This exhibition and events at Black Cultural Archives sounds interesting for anyone with kids.

I had no idea that an African-American made Edison's lightbulb's workable and then came to London for a while to work for Hiram Maxim.
And it seems he may have been responsible for the installation of electric lighting in what became Electric Avenue!

*A Lightbulb Idea: Lewis Latimer’s Scientific Breakthroughs*

Join us for a workshop & performance, and an exhibition of archival material on Lewis Latimer.

*Workshop and Performance Dates & Times:
Saturday 12th and Saturday 19th November, 2022*

11–12: Performance and science experiment
12.00–12.45: Poetry masterclass with RagzCV of Poetic Unity
1.00–2.00: Performance and science experiment
2.00–2.45: Poetry masterclass with RagzCV of Poetic Unity

(Exhibition runs 10th – 19th November, 2022)








> Come and meet Lewis Latimer, the man who came from humble beginnings to work with Thomas Edison and transformed the way we see the world. He invented the lightbulb filament, making Edison’s most famous invention a success, and travelled to Brixton to light up Electric Avenue. With Latimer’s help, you will learn about how circuits and lightbulbs work, as well as some of his other scientific breakthroughs and even his poetry.
> 
> The workshop and performance will be followed by a poetry workshop led by South London based poet and advocate for young people, Ragz-CV, to inspire attendees to write their own response to this overlooked figure of science.
> 
> Throughout the week, creative pieces of poetry and prose produced by children and young people will be on display, alongside an exhibition of archival material housed at BCA 1 Windrush Square and other archives will evidence the impact Latimer had on South London communities, and the world.




[I caught news about this event on Radio 3 "Free Thinking" feature tonight (on the wider Being Human festival) completely serendipitously. 
Haven't seen any local publicity  ]


----------



## ska invita (Nov 11, 2022)

lang rabbie said:


> This exhibition and events at Black Cultural Archives sounds interesting for anyone with kids.
> 
> I had no idea that an African-American made Edison's lightbulb's workable and then came to London for a while to work for Hiram Maxim.
> And it seems he may have been responsible for the installation of electric lighting in what became Electric Avenue!
> ...


Know him from a krs lyiric...

Cause you don't know that you ain't just a janitor
No one told you about Benjamin Banneker
A brilliant Black man that invented the almanac
Can't you see where KRS is coming at
With Elie Whitney, Holly Selosy, Grand Bill Woods
made the walky-talky
Lewis Latterman improved on Edison
Charles Drew did a lot for medicine
Garrett Morgan made the traffic lights
Harriet Tubman freed the slaves at night
Madame CJ Walker made a straightin' comb
But you won't know this is you weren't shown
The point I'm gettin' at it it might be harsh
'Cause we're just walkin' around brainwashed



Names misspelt in that c&p


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 11, 2022)

So it seems there is a Lewis Latimer historic house museum in Flushing, NYC - where the 7 train goes to die.
Another place to add to the list for the return to New York I had been putting off for a decade even before Covid!


----------



## CH1 (Nov 11, 2022)

lang rabbie said:


> So it seems there is a Lewis Latimer historic house museum in Flushing, NYC - where the 7 train goes to die.
> Another place to add to the list for the return to New York I had been putting off for a decade even before Covid!


As regards ethnic electrical and electronic engineering and asking the question as an indirect beneficiary of the generosity of Sebastian Z Ferranti (via UMIST/Manchester University) how come there is this Italian connection in the UK? Not only Ferranti - who seems to have invented the electricity meter and had a power station in Deptford, but Marconi, who pioneered wireless telegraphy and whose radio station 2LO was the predecessor of the BBC.

As might be exoected in this country of shysters hostile to honest engineering  the Marconi company AND Ferranti were both destroyed by inadvisable mergers and acquisitions promoted by "the city".








						British Firm Claims It Was Conned in U.S. : Ferranti Faces Insolvency After Purchase of Pa. Munitions Firm
					

Ferranti International Signal PLC, Britain's third-largest defense contractor, has been conned out of millions of dollars in false or inflated contracts since it purchased a Pennsylvania-based arms manufacturer two years ago, a company spokesman said today.




					www.latimes.com
				











						The destruction of Marconi | London Business School
					

Major shifts in strategic directions can work for some companies.




					www.london.edu


----------



## editor (Nov 12, 2022)

RIP Frank who used to run the BEM music store on Coldharbour Lane.









						BEM Music, Coldharbour Lane closes – a sad day for Brixton musicians
					

We were really saddened to hear about the demise of BEM Music, a long serving music shop on Coldharbour Lane, Brixton.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2022)

There's a mini schoolgirl riot taking place in McDonalds. Apparently. I counted 8 police vehicles.


----------



## editor (Nov 14, 2022)

Pics






Police called to large disturbance in Brixton McDonalds


----------



## twistedAM (Nov 14, 2022)

editor said:


> RIP Frank who used to run the BEM music store on Coldharbour Lane.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww no. Always got a good deal and advice from Frank. It must have been about 15 years ago but he called me up first thing on a Saturday morning saying he was knocking a couple of hundred quid of a set of monitors and to get down quick because he had a huge delivery and needed to get rid of them asap to make some space. Still working to this day after having done about 5000 gigs.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 15, 2022)

missing cat
cressingham gardens/tulse hill


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 15, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> missing cat
> cressingham gardens/tulse hill


IME it's not unusual for a cat to leave the house for a while when its owner dies. But they come back after a week or so.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 15, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> IME it's not unusual for a cat to leave the house for a while when its owner dies. But they come back after a week or so.


yeh i know, but the person who posted it on facebook seems to be under it so no harm in sharing here, others in the group told them the same thing.


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 16, 2022)

More detail of the Railton Road shooting. No arrests. Man was shot eight times in Brixton amid gang violence - inquest


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 16, 2022)

new art gallery opening at oval end of brixton road




a bit weird when local shops are telling me theyre struggling under pressure of high rents, inflation and power bills.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 16, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> new art gallery opening at oval end of brixton road
> 
> View attachment 351779
> 
> ...


I'd rather have a posh art gallery than a betting shop!


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 16, 2022)

How on earth do you get from Brixton to Luton airport early morning (like 6am check in time early?)

And what kind of idiot books a morning flight from fucking Luton anyway.....


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 16, 2022)

DietCokeGirl said:


> How on earth do you get from Brixton to Luton airport early morning (like 6am check in time early?)
> 
> And what kind of idiot books a morning flight from fucking Luton anyway.....



Three options -

Thameslink trains run all night (hourly service through the night, half hourly from about 0400) to Luton Airport Parkway Station, and there's a shuttle bus from there to the airport (stops more or less outside the main entrance at Luton Airport Parkway Station, and bus station at the airport is just outside the airport building.)

Bus timetable on GTR website is a bit out of date but also includes an all night service.  I think you can book a train ticket that includes the bus shuttle, a train ticket just to Luton Airport Parkway Station does not include the shuttle bus.  And Luton is off the end of Oyster Card / TFL contactless land.

Thameslink night service stops at East Croydon, Blackfriars, St Pancakes, so it's up to you which of those is easiest to get a night bus or minicab to.

(ETA - alternatively if you can face it, get a late victoria line to st pancakes - from memory one or two of the coffee shops on the station stay open all night (but that memory is from getting on for 10 years ago when i used to run rail replacement bus services at all sorts of weird hours and sometimes did thameslink, so may not no longer be the case.)

Obviously, check for engineering work, strikes and so on.

Alternatively, Green Line coach 757 has a night service between Victoria and Luton. This goes from one of the bus stops on Buckingham Palace Road, sort of between the railway station and the 'proper' coach station. (Easybus and Megabus both advertise a service to Luton Airport from London which is seats on the 757.) 757 is the sort of coach service where you can just turn up and pay the driver.

Alternatively again, National Express A1 says first departure from VIctoria (this would be the proper coach station) is at 3.30 am.  Think you do have to pre-book on Nat Ex these days.

Brixton - Victoria is do-able on night bus N2, although both of these would mean a short walk from Grosvenor Gardens bus stop (the one after Victoria Station) down Buckingham Palace Road.  Don't know if you would want to do that in the middle of the night.

Further alternative is there's loads of hotels round Luton Airport who are probably used to people getting up at weird hours to go and catch flights.  Some are in walking distance, Arriva bus A has a night service between Dunstable - Luton town centre - Luton Airport.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 17, 2022)

CH1 said:


> I'd rather have a posh art gallery than a betting shop!



the bookies closed years back and its still empty.
....word is that gordon ramsey was among guests at the private view last night.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 17, 2022)

Lambeth town plan again 'consultation':

Lambeth 2030 workshops for residents and local organisations​
The council is holding 3 events to help design a shared vision for the Borough, getting different perspectives and exploring ideas such as making Lambeth:

a more equitable borough  
safer for all residents 
a green, clean and healthy borough  
a place we can all call home


 
*Date*
 
*Time*
 
*Venue*
 
Wednesday 30 November
 
6:00-8:00pm

(Neighbourhood Forum Workshop)
 
Location: Brixton Windmill, Windmill Gardens, Blenheim Gardens, Brixton, SW2 5DA

Register for the event here
 
Saturday 3 December
 
2:00-4:00pm
 
Streatham library, 63 Streatham High Rd, SW16 1PN

Register for the event here
 
Wednesday 7 December
 
6.30-8.30pm
 
Location:   The Foundry,Office Space and Conference Centre, 17 Oval Way, SE11 5RR

Register for event here

 
We want to ensure that we co-design the future of the borough with residents having a real opportunity to impact change in their neighbourhood and influence the borough.

By taking part, your input and feedback can help us to shape and deliver great services to the people who live and work in Lambeth.

Have your say by completing our online survey which closes 11 December:

*Borough Plan Survey*[


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 17, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Three options -
> 
> Thameslink trains run all night (hourly service through the night, half hourly from about 0400) to Luton Airport Parkway Station, and there's a shuttle bus from there to the airport (stops more or less outside the main entrance at Luton Airport Parkway Station, and bus station at the airport is just outside the airport building.)
> 
> ...



If your in Brixton you can also get train to Luton by going up the road to Loughborough junction station


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 17, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> If your in Brixton you can also get train to Luton by going up the road to Loughborough junction station



yes, but that route doesn't have an all-night service like the croydon line does.  

national rail enquiries says last from loughborough junction to luton would be just before midnight, first one in the morning is 0615.

hanging around luton airport from about 0130 might just be less crap than some of the other alternatives - i don't know how much of the terminal is open overnight.  (it must be getting on for 30 years since i travelled anywhere by air)


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Nov 18, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> Three options -
> 
> Thameslink trains run all night (hourly service through the night, half hourly from about 0400) to Luton Airport Parkway Station, and there's a shuttle bus from there to the airport (stops more or less outside the main entrance at Luton Airport Parkway Station, and bus station at the airport is just outside the airport building.)
> 
> ...


Hero. Pls claime your reward pint at any time for this most detailed and useful guidance.


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 18, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> *Borough Plan Survey*[




....i got stuck on the first question.


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ....i got stuck on the first question.


They don't actually want your opinions. They just want to make it look like they're 'consulting.'


----------



## editor (Nov 18, 2022)

DIY custom paint job


----------



## friendofdorothy (Nov 18, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ....i got stuck on the first question.


yes - describe Lambeth in 3 words .... wtf?


editor said:


> They don't actually want your opinions. They just want to make it look like they're 'consulting.'


yes its why we should turn up and really tell them what we think of how they are running our borough. Wearing our Save Cressingham tshirts.


----------



## lang rabbie (Nov 18, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Lambeth town plan again 'consultation':
> 
> Lambeth 2030 workshops for residents and local organisations​
> The council is holding 3 events to help design a shared vision for the Borough, getting different perspectives and exploring ideas such as making Lambeth:
> ...


FWIW that s is meant to be a consultation on the Council's strategic plans for all its activities not "town planning" as such.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 20, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Lambeth town plan again 'consultation':
> 
> Lambeth 2030 workshops for residents and local organisations​
> The council is holding 3 events to help design a shared vision for the Borough, getting different perspectives and exploring ideas such as making Lambeth:
> ...



Thanks for this.

There is a good article in this months Brixton Bugle ( which I cant find online). page 11 of November Brixton Bugle.

People complaining of lack of advertising of this. They didn't know about it.

It came up at last LJ Neighbourhood Forum. Asked why Forums weren't being consulted. Told that Council didn't really want long submissions from community groups.

Get impression they don't want the "usual suspects" going on about stuff.

The article in Bugle makes good point that these plans need to have oversight. That the aims of the plan need to be evaluated. I've had a quick look at the old plan and its the Council who are saying if the aims of the old plan have been met. Which surprise surprise they are.

There is lot in old plan about being a Cooperative Council. Which given the way Council estates up for "regeneration" have been treated shows they haven't lived up to that.

I may try to go to the one on the 3rd.

The thing I've found with Council is that they like to "consult" as long as you are agreeing with them. If you don't its another matter. And the Council have form in disallowing/ ignoring input into consultations they don't like.

The article in Bugle makes point that different Council departments have different aims which are at cross purposes. This is correct.

The article encourages people to attend or put their views in as this document will be important to use to get good development of borough. To oppose gentrification. Now the Council get very very touchy if one mentions gentrification. What some Cllrs see as getting "inward investment" into the borough some residents might regard as gentrification.


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 20, 2022)

The old Borough plan.

Says there is a "Delivery plan" associated with it.

This doc outlines the principles of the Borough plan. As lang rabbie says its not about planning. Its about the whole general development of the borough including jobs, social inclusion etc.

Reading it and it come across as what the Council always say. They want to attract "inward investment". The doc mentions that some residents see they are not gaining from this investment. That it is pushing gentrification ( increased house prices/ rent/ feeling pushed out of neighbourhoods).

Council say to combat this will improve peoples ability to earn more.

As far as I can see from the doc Council support inward investment/ gentrification more than they do combatting some of the negative effects of this investment.

Case in point is the Hondo Tower.

Another issue from the doc is that the Council are still going on about a Coop Council.

Frankly as someone whose had to argue with Council about adventure playground/ LJ
masterplan I do think the Council could look back over the last Borough plan and see where they could do better. Consulting and listening too residents would be a start. And not tarring them with being unrepresentative if they do speak up. Or object.

On the one hand the Council say they want to support residents taking an interest in their neighbourhoods. On the other objections are met with this is Council policy so in reality you have no say. Council need to make their minds up about what is meaningful consultation and what they are going to do anyway. It would be better to not consult people if they don't really have a say in the outcome. Or make clear what is being consulted about. 

I don't see the "Culture" of the Council has changed much.

I quote:



> believed that working more closely with our
> communities would enable us to improve services
> and decision-making. This continues to be true: for
> us, being cooperative is about how we work with our
> ...


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 20, 2022)

So I agree with the writer in the Brixton Bugle. A Borough plan needs to be an ongoing process. With its delivery being monitored. Preferably independently and not by the Council. 

Ongoing process means to that periodically people should be asked how its aims are going and what could be improved.


----------



## teuchter (Nov 20, 2022)

Puddy_Tat said:


> yes, but that route doesn't have an all-night service like the croydon line does.
> 
> national rail enquiries says last from loughborough junction to luton would be just before midnight, first one in the morning is 0615.
> 
> hanging around luton airport from about 0130 might just be less crap than some of the other alternatives - i don't know how much of the terminal is open overnight.  (it must be getting on for 30 years since i travelled anywhere by air)


As you say the service through LJ starts annoyingly late in the morning (first train of the day is southbound and has to go all round the Wimbledon loop before becoming the first northbound).
However, useful for those in the area to bear in mind Denmark Hill as a potential alternative as the first Luton bound Thameslink from there leaves at 0507. Elephant another alternative place to pick it up.


----------



## editor (Nov 20, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> Thanks for this.
> 
> There is a good article in this months Brixton Bugle ( which I cant find online). page 11 of November Brixton Bugle.
> 
> ...


Brixton Buzz wasn't sent anything about it. Maybe that's because they knew we'd criticise it!


----------



## editor (Nov 21, 2022)

Is it me, or is the sky a strange sort of sepia hue right now?


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 21, 2022)

editor said:


> Is it me, or is the sky a strange sort of sepia hue right now?



...pink !


----------



## pbsmooth (Nov 21, 2022)

yeah. 



> It may sound like a strange and rare color for the sky to display, but a pink sky is actually quite common in large cities, especially those experiencing high levels of pollution.
> 
> Pink Sky
> During a high-pressure system, when plenty of particles from the pollution adds to the molecules in the air, an effective filter for the scattering of violet light is created.
> ...


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2022)

Can you help?









						Lambeth Mutual Aid need your help and contributions to the Solidarity Fund – meet them this Sat, 26th Nov
					

Lambeth Mutual Aid are trying to get more people to get involved and to donate to their Solidarity Fund, but low capacity and limited time mean that they’re struggling to get the word out abo…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com
				




Meeting on the 30th









						Lambeth Solidarity meeting: Facing the Crisis: The Tory Budget, the Strike Wave and How We Win, Weds 30th Nov 2022
					

Lambeth Solidarity are hosting a public meeting at Brixton’s Karibu Centre on Wednesday, 30th November 2022. The topic of the meeting is, “Facing the Crisis: The Tory Budget, the Strike…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## sparkybird (Nov 23, 2022)

editor said:


> Can you help?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks for promoting this. Lambeth Mutual Aid are an amazing group of volunteers doing fantastic work to support those in need, especially those with little access to other help.


----------



## editor (Nov 23, 2022)

Brixton tube was closed around 5pm, apparently due to a stabbing on the train. It's open now.


----------



## Shippou-Sensei (Nov 23, 2022)

editor said:


> Brixton tube was closed around 5pm, apparently due to a stabbing on the train. It's open now.


Whole Victoria line from Victoria to Brixton.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 23, 2022)

Bus route changes:
45 - alterations "will not go ahead at this time"
3 - to be re-routed north of Lambeth Bridge to serve Victoria
59 - APPEARS to be re-routed to serve Holborn and St Barts rather than Euston, but not clear to me
those are the Brixtony bits.


			https://ehq-production-europe.s3.eu-west-1.amazonaws.com/6d06c2e4078dd9f773d953da7d536fd1dc91a2a3/original/1669194388/1d3e2bafe8ff45f098ca19d41c3031ad_central-london-bus-review-2022-decision-summary-and-next-steps.pdf?X-Amz-Algorithm=AWS4-HMAC-SHA256&X-Amz-Credential=AKIA4KKNQAKICO37GBEP%2F20221123%2Feu-west-1%2Fs3%2Faws4_request&X-Amz-Date=20221123T214124Z&X-Amz-Expires=300&X-Amz-SignedHeaders=host&X-Amz-Signature=736a8f55005c29e2ede2d4d3baacd4154449e53036fc0865df6fffb56ed54646


----------



## snowy_again (Nov 24, 2022)

Campaigner and activist Roger Lewis of DPAC/ Disability Advice Service Lambeth has died.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 24, 2022)

snowy_again said:


> Campaigner and activist Roger Lewis of DPAC/ Disability Advice Service Lambeth has died.


Never met him AFAIK. Fullsome tribute from the redoubtable Jon Rogers








						Farewell Roger Lewis (01/06/62-22/11/22)
					

Roger speaking in 2016 Our movement has lost a bright star. Roger Lewis, secretary of Lambeth Council’s joint trade unions has died an untim...




					jonrogers1963.blogspot.com


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 24, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Never met him AFAIK. Fullsome tribute from the redoubtable Jon Rogers
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I looked at the photo and remember him being at some community meetings. He also seemed ok to me. Was in SWP so not in my circle. Came across as someone who new their stuff. Did a lot to represent disabled people.


----------



## editor (Nov 24, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Bus route changes:
> 45 - alterations "will not go ahead at this time"
> 3 - to be re-routed north of Lambeth Bridge to serve Victoria
> 59 - APPEARS to be re-routed to serve Holborn and St Barts rather than Euston, but not clear to me
> ...


Lambeth keen to take the credit 



> Yesterday, we received the fantastic news that thanks to successful campaigning of councillors and the local community, and with so many consultation responses from residents, the Mayor of London has saved the 45 bus route which runs from Clapham Park to Elephant and Castle from being completely withdrawn from service​


----------



## CH1 (Nov 25, 2022)

editor said:


> Lambeth keen to take the credit


Yeah I saw that. If you read the report though there were thousands of responses presumably from the concerned public transport users themselves. What a relief that Claire's finger in the wind put her on the right track!


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2022)

Here's a Twitter account of a thoroughly pissed off resident in Acre Lane. I get their frustration but I'm not sure posting up videos of drug users is going to help.



			https://twitter.com/laneacre


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 25, 2022)

I doubt the crack/smack heads from that house on the corner are the ones doing the graffiti. I lived very close to and used to walk past that area multiple times daily and never really had any trouble, apart from the odd person in a state in the gutter who is only a danger to themselves. Id be annoyed if one of them was lurking and smoking on my doorstep though.


----------



## editor (Nov 25, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I doubt the crack/smack heads from that house on the corner are the ones doing the graffiti. I lived very close to and used to walk past that area multiple times daily and never really had any trouble, apart from the odd person in a state in the gutter who is only a danger to themselves. Id be annoyed if one of them was lurking and smoking on my doorstep though.


We had a crack house on my floor - and several others in my block - and they were using the fire escape opposite my door to shoot up, piss and shit. It was fucking grim.






						BBC NEWS | England | London | Police raids target drugs gangs
					






					news.bbc.co.uk


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 26, 2022)

New gym coming to Brixton. An eye watering £111 per month for the cheapest membership.









						Brixton - GYMNASIUM
					

40% founder member discount Gymnasium offers monthly rolling memberships with no lock-in, but to celebrate our launch we are offering offering a massive 40% discount on pre-paid 3 or 6 month Gymnasium & Gymnasium Plus memberships. You can secure one of these with a £50 deposit paid before we...




					gymnasium.fit
				




Opening next January by the Stockwell skateboard park.

The video advert shows a load of bright young things exercising. Must be going for the new demographic in Brixton. I'm assuming they have done their business plan homework in choosing this spot.

I'll be sticking to the Rec..

This new gym is based around attending classes. Not individual use. Some gyms are doing this now. Hence the high prices. There is another smaller one in Brixton road. You can attend one one hour class a day under the membership. The lowest does not give access to all types of classes.


----------



## David Clapson (Nov 27, 2022)

And another shooting, this time on Benedict Road in Stockwell Live updates after man rushed to hospital after getting shot in South London There was one on Friday night in front of the Barrier Block Coldharbour Lane, Brixton - news and updates Plus the recent Railton Road one. It's getting so that the media ignore them unless someone is shot.


----------



## pbsmooth (Nov 27, 2022)

I wonder if they're also given instructions to ignore them as half of this shit is kids doing it for clout.


----------



## Torpid Scorpion (Nov 27, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> New gym coming to Brixton. An eye watering £111 per month for the cheapest membership.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Classes at the rec seem just fine to me. F*ck aspirational britain.


----------



## editor (Nov 29, 2022)

From full-on gay club to place where you can 'vibe and climb'









						Brixton - Substation
					

At Substation, we are revolutionising the world of indoor climbing. Within our Brixton centre, not only will you find a huge world-class climbing space with an epic 12-metre roof and over 1000 square metres of walls, but dig a little deeper, and you will uncover our tranquil, purpose-built yoga...




					substation.co.uk


----------



## Rushy (Nov 29, 2022)

Someone has splashed out on the Tunstall Road Xmas tree this year. It's at least 3 stories tall.


----------



## CH1 (Nov 29, 2022)

editor said:


> From full-on gay club to place where you can 'vibe and climb'
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Surely that venue is where the Manpower Services Commission used to do training in the 1980s - until the Major goverment privatised them and they became the Training Business Group, which I believe went bust under Blair?

The old Substation South place is now called Piano House: Creative Office Spaces in Brixton | Piano House
This now seems a mix of offices with possible penthouse flats and a doctors' surgery (Pavilion).
It would be interesting to know what did happen at Piano House - there used to be a charity called London Printworks Trust (disolved 2014) there. So somehow the gentrification of the Piano House killed off Substation South and a large arts charity.

Thanks guys.


----------



## Ol Nick (Nov 30, 2022)

Rushy said:


> Someone has splashed out on the Tunstall Road Xmas tree this year. It's at least 3 stories tall.
> 
> View attachment 353470


----------



## thebackrow (Nov 30, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Surely that venue is where the Manpower Services Commission used to do training in the 1980s - until the Major goverment privatised them and they became the Training Business Group, which I believe went bust under Blair?
> 
> The old Substation South place is now called Piano House: Creative Office Spaces in Brixton | Piano House
> This now seems a mix of offices with possible penthouse flats and a doctors' surgery (Pavilion).
> ...


Piano House gay club Substation is now Soho House  https://www.sohohouse.com/studio-spaces/brixton-studio which is a source of much amusement to some of my friends.

I seem to remember it had a brief period as a lap-dancing place in between. Pretty sure substation was still running after the Doctors surgery/dentist opened.  Upstairs was (and is) flexible office space - there were various charity type orgs in it. I don't know if they've been priced out but it's still offices.  

Substation is a climbing wall in a warehouse on the industrial estate on Lyham Road....


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 30, 2022)

thebackrow said:


> Piano House gay club Substation is now Soho House  https://www.sohohouse.com/studio-spaces/brixton-studio which is a source of much amusement to some of my friends.
> 
> I seem to remember it had a brief period as a 'gentleman's club' in between. Pretty sure substation was still running after the Doctors surgery/dentist opened.  Upstairs was (and is) flexible office space - there were various charity type orgs in it. I don't know if they've been priced out but it's still offices.
> 
> Substation is a climbing wall in a warehouse on the industrial estate on Lyham Road....


I was in the area down below that building a few years ago and it was a bar. Not a nightclub and not a private members club, as far as i was aware anyway.


----------



## Winot (Nov 30, 2022)

Fox Bar. It was pretty good actually.









						Soho House opens a themed bar in Brixton
					

Add this to your social plans this weekend




					www.harpersbazaar.com


----------



## CH1 (Nov 30, 2022)

Winot jimbarkanoodle thebackrow Fangs for the memories!

The old Substation South actually had more in common with the original Cooltan squat raves on Effra Road IMHO.
My theory is the gay club was a sort of fortuitous accident.

Someone had started a club called "The Vox" in the basement of 9 Brighton Terrace around 1990 or so (essentially a trendy place designed for black artists and intelligentsia) but there was a moral panic when a departing customer got stabbed to death on the central traffic island of Brixton Road outside Nat West Bank one night.

Seems Lambeth Licensing and Brixton Police felt a gay club was a safer option for the space - hence Substation's charmed existence - until Suzie Kruger got involved about 5 years later when it rapidly lost favour with the authorities.

Judging by the photos posted above Soho House keep the floors pretty clean - which might have been an advantage at Substation South. I often regretted not borrowing a church kneeler to facilitate operations on a Saturday night!


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Winot jimbarkanoodle thebackrow Fangs for the memories!
> 
> The old Substation South actually had more in common with the original Cooltan squat raves on Effra Road IMHO.
> My theory is the gay club was a sort of fortuitous accident.
> ...


I loved Substation South. The waft of poppers as the lift descended was something else!


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 30, 2022)

editor said:


> The waft of poppers as the lift descended was something else!


are poppers still a thing in hedonist circles ?


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> are poppers still a thing in hedonist circles ?


They've always been a part of the gay scene and you can still buy them in Brixton Market, if so inclined.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Nov 30, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> are poppers still a thing in hedonist circles ?


They are no longer passed around the clubnights i go to anyway. They might be passed around at a festival as a bit of a joke, but generally other substances are favoured, such as laughing gas.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> They are no longer passed around the clubnights i go to anyway. They might be passed around at a festival as a bit of a joke, but generally other substances are favoured, such as laughing gas.


The important difference is that poppers are still legal.


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2022)

I'll take a peek on my way home


----------



## thebackrow (Nov 30, 2022)

CH1 said:


> until Suzie Kruger got involved about 5 years later when it rapidly lost favour with the authorities.


you can’t leave that hanging. Whats the story?


----------



## cuppa tee (Nov 30, 2022)

editor said:


> They've always been a part of the gay scene and you can still buy them in Brixton Market, if so inclined.



....think i'll pass cheers, not my favourite recreational by a long way, all my encounters with it have ended badly, starting with a dubious chap who kept a 1 gallon glass bottle of it in his fridge...


jimbarkanoodle said:


> They are no longer passed around the clubnights i go to anyway. They might be passed around at a festival as a bit of a joke, but generally other substances are favoured, such as laughing gas.



...was thinking nitrous mightve taken over not least cos it doesnt have that nasty smell, it was also quite whiffy in the fridge, the balcony where it was carpeted..


----------



## editor (Nov 30, 2022)

Somerleyton Road












						Travellers move into Somerleyton Road, Brixton and are reportedly ‘flytipping industrial waste’
					

A local community leader has reported on Twitter that travellers have occupied an empty site in Somerleyton Road (behind Brixton House theatre). We took these photos of the  around 6pm.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Gramsci (Nov 30, 2022)

editor said:


> Somerleyton Road
> 
> View attachment 353640
> 
> ...



As I've been posting on the Coop Council thread about Somerleyton road in the Kerslake report perhaps this would not have happened if Lambeth Councils laughably called Homes for Lambeth had actually done their job and built the new homes the Council has been promising on this site. Then this site would not have been left empty.

The Kerslake report mentions Somerleyton road as one of the sites Ex Cllr Matthew Bennet and his New Labour creature HfL failed.

After all these years the over paid desk jockeys who the Council funded in HfL produced zero social housing on this site.

And the right wing Cllr moves to try to get to be an MP. Wanker

The main people to blame for what is happening now on Somerleyton road is Lambeth Council and the over paid desk jockeys in Homes for Lambeth. Which is a joke.

The sooner the Council winds up the rubbish Homes for Lambeth the better. As Lord Kerslake has told Lambeth. Someone who unlike senior Cllrs actually listened to residents.

Having been involved in the consultation on that site I give up on Lambeth Council actually doing anything.

Lambeth deserves better than how its One Party State runs housing.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 1, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Seems Lambeth Licensing and Brixton Police felt a gay club was a safer option for the space - hence Substation's charmed existence - until Suzie Kruger got involved about 5 years later when it rapidly lost favour with the authorities.
> 
> Judging by the photos posted above Soho House keep the floors pretty clean - which might have been an advantage at Substation South. I often regretted not borrowing a church kneeler to facilitate operations on a Saturday night!


FIST was quite something, but despite Suzie K running it you could count the number of women in there on one hand. 

Still I bet Lidl wouldn't have done so well with their horse and pony club theme that one time - they sold out of whips and tack.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 1, 2022)

thebackrow said:


> you can’t leave that hanging. Whats the story?


AFAIK Ms Kruger's night - which was only once a month - used fliers for promotion. It was also a fetish night, where both men and women attended - but there was a strict dress code, so I can't tell you what went on inside. On the other hand the non-Kruger Saturdays were quite e-d up polymorphous disco events for the "normal" gay crowd.

Following S & M flyers with a chap with heavy musculature and skimpy leather shorts and nipple rings strapped to an electric chair, about to undergo torture found blowing in the wind along the Brixton Road bus stops, I imagine the council and the police found their interest awakened. Suzie's night got raided. twenty people or so were found to be in possession of Class A drugs (Cocaine I think).

End result was Substation South were called down  the cop shop and told to tone it down or they would be closed down. And indeed they did tone it down - weekends were a pure snooze fest after that and the week nights went downhill. It was all a bit like when the police shut down the shebeens on Railton Road in the early 1980s and we lost Pearls.

If you are particularly interested in pushing the boundaries I will keep a look-out in case I can find the advert which appears to have sparked their demise.


----------



## thebackrow (Dec 1, 2022)

CH1 said:


> Following S & M flyers with a chap with heavy musculature and skimpy leather shorts and nipple rings strapped to an electric chair, about to undergo torture found blowing in the wind along the Brixton Road bus stops, I imagine the council and the police found their interest awakened. Suzie's night got raided. twenty people or so were found to be in possession of Class A drugs (Cocaine I think).


I probably keep rather different hours to my younger years but queues of skimpily leather-clad refugees from Love Muscle at the Fridge queuing in an especially early opening McDonalds was always one of those classic Brixton moments.  Likewise hearing groups from the Home Counties parking their Range Rovers in the back streets and exiting in full dress ready for a night at Torture Garden at Mass.  

I'd forgotten the days of regular club raids by the Police.


----------



## salem (Dec 1, 2022)

Might have been covered already but I just got an email from Brixton Jamm about the new place opening in the old 414 next Friday (9th Dec)- 3 floors and a 24 hour licence. Bit of a cheesy name (The Ton of Brix)



> _We are delighted to announce the opening of our new nightclub and bar, situated on 414 Coldharbour Lane. A three floor music space with a generous 24 hour license. Funktion 1 sound, reasonably priced drinks, and two floors of DJ's.
> 
> It's been a wild journey getting this place open and in true fashion befitting of this project we're announcing 10 days from opening! Our first weekend will kick off on Friday the 9th of December. The first 50 tickets for each event are free on a first come first serve basis._



Full email is here - Guess it's about time we opened a new nightclub...


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 1, 2022)

I wondered if it might finally be opening soon as i noticed all the hoardings had come away from the front recently. Sounds like they got the 24 hour license, although curiously only seem to be opening until 4am, with an extra hour on NYE. Seems a odd thing to boast about and not use, particularly when they probably had plenty of opposition to it being granted.


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I wondered if it might finally be opening soon as i noticed all the hoardings had come away from the front recently. Sounds like they got the 24 hour license, although curiously only seem to be opening until 4am, with an extra hour on NYE. Seems a odd thing to boast about and not use, particularly when they probably had plenty of opposition to it being granted.


I think it might form an advert for any big names who fancy taking it over for a big after party.


----------



## Tron Cruise (Dec 1, 2022)

Cue inevitable noise complaints from the expensive flats opposite.


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2022)

Tron Cruise said:


> Cue inevitable noise complaints from the expensive flats opposite.


As soon as they moved in they were moaning - I remember one extra self entitled woman walking over to complain about the 414's wonderful jazz nights on a Sunday, saying she'd just flown in from somewhere exotic and needed her vital sleep.

I'm guessing Jamm's budget will provide better soundproofing.


----------



## Tron Cruise (Dec 1, 2022)

editor said:


> As soon as they moved in they were moaning - I remember one extra self entitled woman walking over to complain about the 414's wonderful jazz nights on a Sunday, saying she'd just flown in from somewhere exotic and needed her vital sleep.
> 
> I'm guessing Jamm's budget will provide better soundproofing.


People queuing up outside, laughing, having fun…there are many things to complain about.


----------



## editor (Dec 1, 2022)

Tron Cruise said:


> People queuing up outside, laughing, having fun…there are many things to complain about.


There was no one outside, It was a quiet Sunday jazz night. But there again, they had moved on to Coldharbour Lane which is one of the busiest and noisiest streets in Brixton.


----------



## ash (Dec 2, 2022)

I know this is not Brixton but on the bus today I noticed:

the ultimate sign of gentrification is the Big Issue office in Vauxhall becoming a Foxtons 🙄🙄


----------



## Leighsw2 (Dec 2, 2022)

CH1 said:


> AFAIK Ms Kruger's night - which was only once a month - used fliers for promotion. It was also a fetish night, where both men and women attended - but there was a strict dress code, so I can't tell you what went on inside. On the other hand the non-Kruger Saturdays were quite e-d up polymorphous disco events for the "normal" gay crowd.
> 
> Following S & M flyers with a chap with heavy musculature and skimpy leather shorts and nipple rings strapped to an electric chair, about to undergo torture found blowing in the wind along the Brixton Road bus stops, I imagine the council and the police found their interest awakened. Suzie's night got raided. twenty people or so were found to be in possession of Class A drugs (Cocaine I think).
> 
> ...


Not sure I agree with this. I regularly attended Sub South from about 1998 through to a few years before it closed. Wasn't Susie's night Sadie Maisie? I remember Fist being up at the Imperial Gardens in Camberwell where she moved to after falling out with Lambeth (though moving back to Vauxhall later on). Sub South was great - Boot Camp on Wednesdays, Dirty Dishes on Fridays, Queer Nation on Saturdays and an indie night (name escapes me) on Sundays. A great time was had by all!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 2, 2022)

Leighsw2 said:


> Not sure I agree with this. I regularly attended Sub South from about 1998 through to a few years before it closed. Wasn't Susie's night Sadie Maisie? I remember Fist being up at the Imperial Gardens in Camberwell where she moved to after falling out with Lambeth (though moving back to Vauxhall later on). Sub South was great - Boot Camp on Wednesdays, Dirty Dishes on Fridays, Queer Nation on Saturdays and an indie night (name escapes me) on Sundays. A great time was had by all!


Sadie Maisies was at the L&G Centre in farringdon and definitely wasn't Suzies. It was mixed,very gentle and fun. 

Suzie did Clit Club which latterly at the Elephant & Castle Pub in Vauxhall (now a coffee shop)

I recall Fist being in an anonymous arch in Vauxhall in 94/95ish, then Sub Station (perhaps only for a few months or a year maybe) , think it went to Camberwell after that?


----------



## Smick (Dec 2, 2022)

editor said:


> Somerleyton Road
> 
> View attachment 353640
> 
> ...


I have worked somewhere in the past where travelers pitched up in one of the car parks. They were doing varying building works in the area and then leaving the remnants in the car park.

Where there are caravans, there are effectively homes. There will be children living there now so it isn't appropriate to go in heavy handed. It's just a case of waiting for them to fill the site up with so much waste that it isn't livable any longer and move on somewhere else.

The question is what Galliford and Lambeth will do to clear the site once they move on.


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2022)

Things are looking up.

This year: 






Last year:














						Brixton’s Christmas tree goes up – and it’s a whopper!
					

We have to say we’re very much impressed with the girth of this year’s Christmas tree, which can be found in its traditional spot, right next to Morley’s,  opposite the tube stati…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2022)

Smick said:


> I have worked somewhere in the past where travelers pitched up in one of the car parks. They were doing varying building works in the area and then leaving the remnants in the car park.
> 
> Where there are caravans, there are effectively homes. There will be children living there now so it isn't appropriate to go in heavy handed. It's just a case of waiting for them to fill the site up with so much waste that it isn't livable any longer and move on somewhere else.
> 
> The question is what Galliford and Lambeth will do to clear the site once they move on.


And that's exactly what they've done. They're moving out now.


----------



## pbsmooth (Dec 2, 2022)

Fucks sake.


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2022)

The rubbish is stacked up very high indeed.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 2, 2022)

editor said:


> The rubbish is stacked up very high indeed.



....do we have any proof yet that the culprits were 'travellers' rather than random intinerent eco-vandals ?


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 2, 2022)

editor said:


> The rubbish is stacked up very high indeed.View attachment 353937


Look at those stone slabs! They must be useful for something.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 2, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Look at those stone slabs! They must be useful for something.



.....worth a a few quid if sold through archectural salvage or a posh garden centre.


----------



## madolesance (Dec 2, 2022)

David Clapson said:


> Look at those stone slabs! They must be useful for something.


Might try and grab a couple of those granite sets tomorrow. They are very heavy, and  probably have some history attached to them. They've been removed from a public highway somewhere.


----------



## editor (Dec 2, 2022)

madolesance said:


> Might try and grab a couple of those granite sets tomorrow. They are very heavy, and  probably have some history attached to them. They've been removed from a public highway somewhere.


They may well have already been there so I would be cautious before grabbing them.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Dec 3, 2022)

Next Saturday-


----------



## teuchter (Dec 3, 2022)

Yes, those big bits of granite look like the substantial kerb stones that were used when many of the streets around the Brixton area were originally laid out in the late 1800s. They are still there serving their original purpose in many places.


----------



## David Clapson (Dec 3, 2022)

You'd need four people to lift one. I doubt they're going anywhere


----------



## editor (Dec 7, 2022)

This is awful



> A Brixton restaurant worker is in a coma after being punched so hard he fell and cracked his head on the pavement. Marco Pannone, 25, was working at a restaurant on Ferndale Road at around 11.10pm on Friday night (December 2) when two men approach him.
> 
> After engaging in a conversation, one of the men punched Marco in the face, causing him to fall and hit his head on the pavement. The two men fled in the direction of Nursery Road leaving the young man on the floor with devastating injuries.
> 
> ...


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 7, 2022)

editor said:


> This is awful



...reports now say the attack was perpetrated by a couple of drunk punters at the  restaurant which is named here....








						Italian waiter, 25, 'beaten into coma after asking two drunk diners to leave London restaurant'
					

A waiter at a London pizzeria is fighting for his life in hospital after two drunk diners attacked him for asking them to leave, according to relatives.




					www.lbc.co.uk


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 7, 2022)

You'd think there would be plenty of CCTV about, and those 2 brave men will be getting a knock on their door sooner rather than later.


----------



## wemakeyousoundb (Dec 10, 2022)

Driving home from work police cordon on stockwell road from the corner with landor road to stockwell lane with a car facing perpendicular to the direction of traffic there.
And moorlands road had police car and tape at both ends.


----------



## Louisgwinn24 (Dec 10, 2022)

ash said:


> I know this is not Brixton but on the bus today I noticed:
> 
> the ultimate sign of gentrification is the Big Issue office in Vauxhall becoming a Foxtons 🙄🙄


I think that foxtons has been there a while, still depressing nonetheless!


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 10, 2022)

Went to Morley's today, first time since the work's  been done. Looks quite nice, lovely pics on the stairs. Everything seems to have moved about a bit - have they got rid of escalator?

The haberdashery dept is a shadow of its former glory in a different corner of 2nd floor. And all the kitchen stuff is up there too with all the bedding and other home stuff. Didn't think to look downstairs what is in the basement now?


----------



## editor (Dec 10, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Went to Morley's today, first time since the work's  been done. Looks quite nice, lovely pics on the stairs. Everything seems to have moved about a bit - have they got rid of escalator?
> 
> The haberdashery dept is a shadow of its former glory in a different corner of 2nd floor. And all the kitchen stuff is up there too with all the bedding and other home stuff. Didn't think to look downstairs what is in the basement now?


The escalator to the first floor is still there (one way only, as it's always been)


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 10, 2022)

editor said:


> The escalator to the first floor is still there (one way only, as it's always been)


Weird that I didn't notice it! Too distracted by avoiding Xmas stuff no doubt


----------



## trabuquera (Dec 10, 2022)

Basement's all toys and kids stuff (plus, randomly, suitcases and luggage) now


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 10, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Went to Morley's today, first time since the work's  been done. Looks quite nice, lovely pics on the stairs. Everything seems to have moved about a bit - have they got rid of escalator?
> 
> The haberdashery dept is a shadow of its former glory in a different corner of 2nd floor. And all the kitchen stuff is up there too with all the bedding and other home stuff. Didn't think to look downstairs what is in the basement now?



I was looking for an air fryer few weeks ago. As trying to cut down on fat. Doctors orders. Found one in Morleys that was on cheap price. Argos did not have any available that were cheap.

Found Morley staff friendly and helpful.

The air fryer I got has been really good.

I notice Morley have big range on cosmetic counters. With a lot of staff. So if that is what one is looking for then it is up with West End stores. 

The stairs had some good photos of Brixton. Recent and historical.

Morleys were also plugging online sales. 

I kind of thought Morleys as long standing store that has stuck it out in Brixton through good times and bad deserves support..


----------



## newbie (Dec 11, 2022)

Does anyone who uses Community Fibre want to do the refer a friend thing?  Apparently there's a £100 Amazon voucher each if it all works, but I'm a bit unclear if their current offer qualifies so it might not.  My reading of the rules suggests we get to see each other's real names but no other details.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 11, 2022)

Got this from Better. It is a swim England petition to get extra help for public swimming pools and leisure centres.

The cost of energy is beginning to seriously affect future of these facilities.









						Help support Swim England’s #SaveOurPools campaign
					

Swim England is encouraging people to get behind a campaign and support efforts for additional support for swimming pools and leisure centres.




					www.swimming.org
				




(The cold pool at Rec recently has been because the Council STILL haven't managed to finish starting up the new boiler. The Rec has been functioning on one boiler. Which isn't enough once winter contest. This is unrelated to energy costs. And is down to Council not getting their act together. New boiler was promised since last February)

I've been swimming at Vauxhall instead.

Temperature at Rec pool has been just 24.9

Heard today from a swimmer that pool temperature was up today. So will check)


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2022)

In photos: England fans around Brixton watch their team crash out of the World Cup
					

Here’s some scenes taken around Brixton last night as fans watched England lose to France 1-2 in the World Cup quarter final.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 11, 2022)

I was in the Railway in Tulse Hill. They must have made a killing pumping out £6.50 pints to the hundreds of thirsty football fans. They had a big marquee taking up the whole garden with rows of tables, good atmosphere to be fair, apart from the disappointment at the end.


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> I was in the Railway in Tulse Hill. They must have made a killing pumping out £6.50 pints to the hundreds of thirsty football fans. They had a big marquee taking up the whole garden with rows of tables, good atmosphere to be fair, apart from the disappointment at the end.


They've always been good for football. I imagine they made a shitload on food too.


----------



## coldwaterswim (Dec 11, 2022)

newbie said:


> Does anyone who uses Community Fibre want to do the refer a friend thing?  Apparently there's a £100 Amazon voucher each if it all works, but I'm a bit unclear if their current offer qualifies so it might not.  My reading of the rules suggests we get to see each other's real names but no other details.



I would do this if you’ve not already sorted it with someone else


----------



## newbie (Dec 11, 2022)

coldwaterswim said:


> I would do this if you’ve not already sorted it with someone else


yes please


----------



## ash (Dec 11, 2022)

Proper snow 🥰🥰


----------



## r0bb0 (Dec 11, 2022)

Lovely to see people playing in the snow up Windrush Square!


----------



## Rushy (Dec 11, 2022)

Had my first visit to Brixton House this evening. I can thoroughly recommend this Alice in Wonderland

The old classic cleverly parachuted into Brixton and the Victoria Line. Some fantastic performances, not least Nkhanise Phiri as Alice. And the sound and light production was superb too.

The venue itself has a really relaxed and friendly atmosphere. Loved it.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 11, 2022)

anyone know this gentleman


----------



## editor (Dec 11, 2022)

editor said:


> Following on from the bumper Autumn 2019 Brixton thread, here's the one for winter 2019-2020, and I've got the ball rolling with some suitably wintry scenes:


I can finally post up a suitable reply to the opening post of this thread!





























						In photos: Windrush Square in the snow, with snowmen and a snowcat, Sunday 11th Dec 2022
					

A fair bit of snow fell on Brixton on earlier tonight, and within an hour snowmen starting appearing around the town, with Windrush Square proving a popular location.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## Winot (Dec 12, 2022)

Rushy said:


> Had my first visit to Brixton House this evening. I can thoroughly recommend this Alice in Wonderland
> 
> The old classic cleverly parachuted into Brixton and the Victoria Line. Some fantastic performances, not least Nkhanise Phiri as Alice. And the sound and light production was superb too.
> 
> The venue itself has a really relaxed and friendly atmosphere. Loved it.


Great - we’re seeing it after Christmas.


----------



## Winot (Dec 12, 2022)

I thought the Victoria Line was wholly underground?


----------



## thebackrow (Dec 12, 2022)

Winot said:


> I thought the Victoria Line was wholly underground?
> 
> View attachment 355389


Walthamstow?


----------



## northeast (Dec 12, 2022)

newbie said:


> Does anyone who uses Community Fibre want to do the refer a friend thing?  Apparently there's a £100 Amazon voucher each if it all works, but I'm a bit unclear if their current offer qualifies so it might not.  My reading of the rules suggests we get to see each other's real names but no other details.


Yes happy to of you are still interested


----------



## Winot (Dec 12, 2022)

thebackrow said:


> Walthamstow?


No that’s underground. Sounds like it’s a bit from Seven Sisters to the depot. 









						Victoria line
					

The Victoria line is a deep-level London Underground line running from the south (Zone 2) to the north-east (Zone 3) of London. It is coloured light blue on the Tube map and, in terms of the average number of journeys per mile, is the busiest line on the network. It is the only line on the...




					uktransport.fandom.com


----------



## happyshopper (Dec 12, 2022)

The depot, where the trains go to sleep, is above ground.


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2022)

Still mighty chilly out there


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2022)

Loved how Brady's looked last night


----------



## pbsmooth (Dec 12, 2022)

shame about the tags


----------



## editor (Dec 12, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> shame about the tags


Shame the developers couldn't fix the clock too


----------



## newbie (Dec 12, 2022)

northeast said:


> Yes happy to of you are still interested


Sorted now, but thanks anyway.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 12, 2022)

Victor Lewis Smith has died


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 12, 2022)

snowy_again said:


> Victor Lewis Smith has died



....was he a brixton local ?


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 12, 2022)

I always seemed to see him in brixton


----------



## Leighsw2 (Dec 12, 2022)

Gramsci said:


> I was looking for an air fryer few weeks ago. As trying to cut down on fat. Doctors orders. Found one in Morleys that was on cheap price. Argos did not have any available that were cheap.
> 
> Found Morley staff friendly and helpful.
> 
> ...


I try and support Morleys as much as possible, though I'm not sure about kitchen and tableware on the second floor. For some reason I always associate that department with the basement in department stores. Don't know if it's me, but their ranges seem to have shrunk (I wanted a festive tablecloth and they didn't have any. And see my thread on tinsel!)


----------



## pbsmooth (Dec 13, 2022)

I thought you were all talking about the chicken shop.


----------



## ChrisSouth (Dec 13, 2022)

snowy_again said:


> I always seemed to see him in brixton


 From his obit in the Telegraph, 'one of the few white men to get away with wearing his hair in Caribbean-style dreadlocks'. Nah, no white man can get away with that.


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2022)

ChrisSouth said:


> From his obit in the Telegraph, 'one of the few white men to get away with wearing his hair in Caribbean-style dreadlocks'. Nah, no white man can get away with that.


Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Rushy (Dec 13, 2022)

The latest somewhat Brixton focused account of London's proposed ring roads, starring Southwyck House:









						London’s lost mega-motorway: the eight-lane ring road that would have destroyed much of the city
					

In the car-crazed 1960s, planners came up with a scheme to slash through the capital’s inner suburbs with huge freeways. Only fragments were ever built – but they tell of a fate narrowly avoided




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2022)

Rushy said:


> The latest somewhat Brixton focused account of London's proposed ring roads, starring Southwyck House:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a really good piece.  I love the Barrier Block!



That's now two articles in two years in the Guardian about the block









						Brixton’s Barrier Block: ‘When it went up everyone hated it’
					

Fifty years on, architect Magda Borowiecka explains why she had limited scope in designing Southwyck House




					www.theguardian.com


----------



## Rushy (Dec 13, 2022)

editor said:


> That's a really good piece.  I love the Barrier Block!
> 
> View attachment 355524


I think the point the architect makes is a good one - hardly anyone sees it from the other side. Glass and terraces.


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2022)

Rushy said:


> I think the point the architect makes is a good one - hardly anyone sees it from the other side. Glass and terraces.


Curiously enough MyLondon also wrote about it last week (clearly using my pages as a resource)









						Brixton's Southwyck House so 'ugly' it's often mistaken for a prison
					

There's even a rumour the building is the 'wrong way round'




					www.mylondon.news


----------



## pbsmooth (Dec 13, 2022)

missed opportunities to show pictures of the other side!


----------



## ChrisSouth (Dec 13, 2022)

editor said:


> Thanks for the tip.


Not a tip. More a statement.


----------



## editor (Dec 13, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> missed opportunities to show pictures of the other side!


The front is the sexy 'hardcore' view though!


----------



## pbsmooth (Dec 13, 2022)

just seems weird they always mention how much nicer the other side is and say the 'problem' is people only see the front... well show the other one!


----------



## Angellic (Dec 13, 2022)

Leighsw2 said:


> Not sure I agree with this. I regularly attended Sub South from about 1998 through to a few years before it closed. Wasn't Susie's night Sadie Maisie? I remember Fist being up at the Imperial Gardens in Camberwell where she moved to after falling out with Lambeth (though moving back to Vauxhall later on). Sub South was great - Boot Camp on Wednesdays, Dirty Dishes on Fridays, Queer Nation on Saturdays and an indie night (name escapes me) on Sundays. A great time was had by all!


Marvellous


----------



## CH1 (Dec 14, 2022)

editor said:


> Curiously enough MyLondon also wrote about it last week (clearly using my pages as a resource)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did this ever get posted here? The Accidental Brutalist: Magda Borowiecka


----------



## Rushy (Dec 14, 2022)

I was pretty impressed to stumble across The Brockwell Igloo yesterday ...


----------



## CH1 (Dec 14, 2022)

Rushy said:


> The latest somewhat Brixton focused account of London's proposed ring roads, starring Southwyck House:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


A couple of Lambeth Labour councillors from the 70s had erata:

Thank you for this *******. Of course, one would not  expect Pravda to give pre Ted Knight Lambeth credit for anything. 

It seems that that their search of the archive frailer to note the policy on the  ‘Inner London Motorway Box’ This was based  on a resolution opposing  it outright proposed by me in  1972. We held a publicmeeting to gauge the level of support for our position’ It was packed out. Geoffrey ‘Manning for Planning’ took the Chair.The article suggests quite wrongly, that opposition was limited to ‘a small number of local and fragmented  campaigns.’ David and I attended a Labour Party meeting  where the GLC’s Jane Phillips unveiled their vision for 4 ringways plus the 25, that they envisaged would surround London. We were appalled.

I am in E******** just now but will circulate the 1972 resolution on my return,



> For those of you who are not Guardianistas, there is an interesting piece in today's paper about the Motorway Box, and in particular the Barrier Block, with comments by the 92 year old Magda Borowiecka:
> 
> London’s lost mega-motorway: the eight-lane ring road that would have destroyed much of the city
> 
> The article says that the construction of the block was authorised by John Major as chair of the planning committee. Shouldn't that be housing committee


----------------------------------------------------------
So apparently Lambeth Council and the local Labour Party (from 1972) were to some extent involved in the motorway debate - opposing.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 14, 2022)

PS to the above (from another former Lambeth Labour councillor):
"History moves on and the tower blocks proposed in the plan, have their successor in the site bewtween the railway lines in Brixton, previously occupied by quicksave/tesco"


----------



## editor (Dec 14, 2022)

£1,500 donated to local charities and campaigns with links to each donation page:


£500 Norwood & Brixton Food Bank – foodbank feeding the hungry
£100 Mosaic Clubhouse – providing support and opportunities to people living with a mental health condition.
£100 Raw Material – improving the lives of young people through creative music opportunities
£100 School Ground Sounds – improving young people’s lives through music
£100 Brixton Soup Kitchen – offering year-round support to homeless people
£100 Youthsayers -south London charity bringing young people together through music
£100 Papa’s Park – volunteer-run, friendly and welcoming playground in the heart of Brixton
£50 Loughborough Junction Action Group – bringing people together to improve wellbeing and decrease isolation
£50 Juvenis – charity helping vulnerable young children
£50 Friends of Brixton Windmill – supporting Brixton’s historic building and community centre
£50 Brixton Advice Centre – offering local help and advice since 1966
£50 Indigo Youth – helping disadvantaged children
£50 Oasis Children’s Venture – running unique facilities for disabled and non-disabled young people in Stockwell
£50 St Matthews Project – providing a safe and encouraging environment for kids to get involved with sports
£50 Cressingham Gardens – community fighting Lambeth’s plans to demolish their estate









						Brixton Buzz and Chucklehead Cider donate £1,500 to local Brixton charities – see the full list here
					

Back in 2019, Chucklehead Cider – long term supporters of the Lambeth Country Show – had their takings stolen in Brockwell Park and we decided to hold a crowdfunder to help them get som…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 14, 2022)

Rushy said:


> I was pretty impressed to stumble across The Brockwell Igloo yesterday ...



...needs a ' to let' sign as a finishing touch....


----------



## prunus (Dec 14, 2022)

cuppa tee said:


> ...needs a ' to let' sign as a finishing touch....



Exclusive super-cool studio apartment in the heart of Brixton.


----------



## sparkybird (Dec 14, 2022)

editor said:


> £1,500 donated to local charities and campaigns with links to each donation page:
> 
> 
> £500 Norwood & Brixton Food Bank – foodbank feeding the hungry
> ...


Thanks for supporting the Windmill 🤩
And a whole host of other amazing groups!


----------



## editor (Dec 15, 2022)




----------



## Ol Nick (Dec 15, 2022)

editor said:


> View attachment 355759


Totally fucking Mexico.


----------



## CH1 (Dec 15, 2022)

editor said:


> View attachment 355759


It's not just Brixton they are reducing to architectural mediocrity





						Muse Developments in strong position following Morgan Sindall Group plc’s full year results | Muse Developments
					

Leading urban regenerator, Muse Developments, which has over 35 major mixed-use, multi-phase regeneration schemes across the UK, has once again contributed positively to the full year results released today (Thursday 25 February) to the London Stock Exchange, by parent company Morgan Sindall...




					www.musedevelopments.com


----------



## editor (Dec 16, 2022)

I've opened a new thread for the Academy incident: Three critically hurt in Asake concert crush at the Brixton Academy


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 17, 2022)

Call for open group art exhibition at Brixton library for LGBT+ history month Feb 2023.









						LGBT+ LIFE!
					

Health. Community. Joy.




					lgbtlifebrixton.wordpress.com


----------



## editor (Dec 19, 2022)

The neon trees of Brixton Station Road





















						In photos: the glowing neon trees of Brixton Station Road in the rain and snow
					

The trees along Brixton Station Road have recently been given a neon-style makeover and we think they look rather splendid. Here’s some photos taken in the rain and snow:



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## pbsmooth (Dec 19, 2022)

ever so slightly penis.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 21, 2022)

...more strange made up social commentary on the manor from nu-media outlet...









						Where you choose to live in London and what it says about your overall vibe
					

If you're in Wimbledon you're a wannabe yummy mummy x




					thetab.com
				






...did they nick one of your photos editor ?


----------



## pbsmooth (Dec 22, 2022)

I mean that's fairly accurate in terms of the new population of both places. People forget Clapham used to have a large black population and be undesirable for nice white middle class people.


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 22, 2022)

Where in Clapham has virtually no public transport nearby? It has 3 tube stations, an overground and dozens of buses. Try living Lewisham way!


----------



## RoyReed (Dec 22, 2022)

pbsmooth said:


> People forget Clapham used to have a large black population...


Still does in my street in Clapham North.


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 22, 2022)

jimbarkanoodle said:


> Where in Clapham has virtually no public transport nearby? It has 3 tube stations, an overground and dozens of buses. Try living Lewisham way!


This was written by someone who thinks that the area "between the commons" north of Nightingale Lane is Clapham and not "Battersea with pretensions"


----------



## teuchter (Dec 22, 2022)

I know that the railways took liberties with naming Clapham Junction as that and not Battersea Junction, but that was more than a century and a half ago and I think it's time to acknowledge that for most people, Northcote Road and surrounds are definitely part of "Clapham".


----------



## Jesterburger (Dec 22, 2022)

But even then Northcote road is a short walk from one of the busiest train stations in the country!


----------



## lang rabbie (Dec 22, 2022)

teuchter said:


> I know that the railways took liberties with naming Clapham Junction as that and not Battersea Junction, but that was more than a century and a half ago and I think it's time to acknowledge that for most people, Northcote Road and surrounds are definitely part of "Clapham".


"I will heal their apostasy; I will love them freely, for my anger has turned from them." Hosea 14:4


----------



## ash (Dec 23, 2022)

Rushy said:


> Had my first visit to Brixton House this evening. I can thoroughly recommend this Alice in Wonderland
> 
> The old classic cleverly parachuted into Brixton and the Victoria Line. Some fantastic performances, not least Nkhanise Phiri as Alice. And the sound and light production was superb too.
> 
> The venue itself has a really relaxed and friendly atmosphere. Loved it.


We went last night.  I agree with your  review - Alice was amazing as were most of the cast.  A great twist on the original. Not sure it worked for the younger kids in the audience!
The bar staff were quite amazingly chaotic- served a single whisky in a  shot glass 🤣🤣 but maybe that was an Alice in wonderland thing ?!


----------



## Rushy (Dec 23, 2022)

ash said:


> We went last night.  I agree with your  review - Alice was amazing as were most of the cast.  A great twist on the original. Not sure it worked for the younger kids in the audience!
> The bar staff were quite amazingly chaotic- served a single whisky in a  shot glass 🤣🤣 but maybe that was an Alice in wonderland thing ?!


Yep. The story went high over my youngster's head but he loved the spectacle. He was really excited for the second half to begin.


----------



## editor (Dec 23, 2022)

It's not the biggest news we've covered this year but it's really dangerous for cyclists








						Dangerous pothole opens up on Coldharbour Lane, Brixton – and how to report them
					

There’s been a major water leak on Coldharbour Lane for several days, and last night, Brixton Buzz spoke to a cyclist who said he’d almost come off his bike because of a deep pothole th…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## T & P (Dec 23, 2022)

editor said:


> It's not the biggest news we've covered this year but it's really dangeroius for cyclists
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There are water leaks and burst water mains all over London at the moment. One being repaired on Latchmere Road at the moment had actually lifted a good three metres of paving stones across the pavement. I guess it's all due to the recent sub-zero spell we had.


----------



## snowy_again (Dec 24, 2022)

And now Maxi Jazz has died too.


----------



## editor (Dec 29, 2022)

Morris dancing in Brixton 













Photos and video: Brixton Tatterjacks Morris performing in Brixton Station Road, Weds 28th Dec 2022


----------



## jimbarkanoodle (Dec 29, 2022)

I aw those guys earlier in the Trinity, i liked their outfits!


----------



## BusLanes (Dec 30, 2022)

Good to see the police getting involved. People should not be allowed to wave sticks about threateningly like that whilst being amped up by dangerous music


----------



## CH1 (Dec 30, 2022)

BusLanes said:


> Good to see the police getting involved. People should not be allowed to wave sticks about threateningly like that whilst being amped up by dangerous music


I doubt they were involved anywhere else. Brixton Station Road is currently an area of potential disorder.


----------



## Tron Cruise (Dec 30, 2022)

Plod only ever show up when they know there won’t be anything to do.


----------



## Gramsci (Dec 30, 2022)

To be fair to to the Police here there was a problem with a group dealing on the ramp of the Rec and hanging around outside the shops under Rec.

Both shopkeepers and Rec mge wanted a bigger police presence in Brixton Station Road. 

It was causing a lot of problems for shopkeepers and Rec.


----------



## editor (Dec 31, 2022)

The water leak on Coldharbour Lane seems to be getting very serious.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Dec 31, 2022)

editor said:


> View attachment 357865
> 
> The water leak on Coldharbour Lane seems to be getting very serious.


Yes saw that last night -at about 8:30pm - there was a Thames water truck and staff present but nothing happening.

 It was bubbling up like a fresh water spring, in my tipsy state I woundered how long before we could start pilgrimages to experience the health blessings of the Brixton well.  

There is a similar looking gush on Brixton Water Lane - but coming from a manhole cover.


----------



## cuppa tee (Dec 31, 2022)

friendofdorothy said:


> Yes saw that last night -at about 8:30pm - there was a Thames water truck and staff present but nothing happening.
> 
> It was bubbling up like a fresh water spring, in my tipsy state I woundered how long before we could start pilgrimages to experience the health blessings of the Brixton well.
> 
> There is a similar looking gush on Brixton Water Lane - but coming from a manhole cover.



another holy well has popped up in north brixton outside one of the lexadon prperties...been pissing out since the big freeze.


----------



## thebackrow (Jan 1, 2023)

editor said:


> View attachment 357865
> 
> The water leak on Coldharbour Lane seems to be getting very serious.



We’ve another Brixton Spring over at Sudbourme School.


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 1, 2023)

thebackrow said:


> View attachment 358017
> We’ve another Brixton Spring over at Sudbourme School.



i spoke to a thames water guy who was pumping out a blocked drain and he said these will be popping up their ' hundreds' as a direct consquence the big freeze of last year.....


----------



## story (Jan 2, 2023)

A slightly confusing map to show where the new Nour shop will be.


----------



## Leighsw2 (Jan 3, 2023)

story said:


> A slightly confusing map to show where the new Nour shop will be.
> 
> 
> View attachment 358124


If that's where I think it is (and, yes, it is quite confusing) surely that will be a much smaller location than the current place? I've always like the labyrinthine nature of Nour and the hidden exit out onto Electric Avenue.


----------



## story (Jan 3, 2023)

I think it’s where the fishmonger used to be, and I think there’s a yard behind there. Maybe they’re covering the yard.


----------



## friendofdorothy (Jan 3, 2023)

Older LGBTQ informal meet up today 12noon - 2pm in the foyer cafe, at Brixton House.


----------



## editor (Jan 3, 2023)

The 'Brixton Springs' flow unabated and are damaging local properties















						The Coldharbour Lane pothole turns into Brixton Springs, damaging a local business
					

It started off last week as a dangerous pothole, but there’s now so much water gushing out of this large hole on Coldharbour Lane that some locals have nicknamed it ‘Brixton Springs.&#8…



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## cuppa tee (Jan 3, 2023)

Leighsw2 said:


> If that's where I think it is (and, yes, it is quite confusing) surely that will be a much smaller location than the current place? I've always like the labyrinthine nature of Nour and the hidden exit out onto Electric Avenue.



which fishmonger ? harry otto ?


----------



## blameless77 (Jan 3, 2023)

story said:


> I think it’s where the fishmonger used to be, and I think there’s a yard behind there. Maybe they’re covering the yard.



They’ve got the yard as well - seemed v happy about the move when I spoke with them


----------



## Ms T (Jan 4, 2023)

Same square footage apparently. Moving this week I think.


----------



## Rushy (Jan 5, 2023)

Here's some jolly new year's news:


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 6, 2023)

Has El Rancho De LaLo in the market closed down? Looks like a steak house is taking its place. Am well pissed off if they have been forced out by Hondo.


----------



## DietCokeGirl (Jan 6, 2023)

It has, but they have a new home just behind the new town hall - same people, same food.
Edit: New address is: 
1 Buckner Rd, Brixton Hill, London SW2 5BY


----------



## twistedAM (Jan 6, 2023)

DietCokeGirl said:


> It has, but they have a new home just behind the new town hall - same people, same food.
> Edit: New address is:
> 1 Buckner Rd, Brixton Hill, London SW2 5BY



Brilliant news. Thank you.


----------



## editor (Saturday at 12:35 PM)

Brixton Springs are no more














						Coldharbour Lane closed for resurfacing work as the Brixton Springs are finally plugged
					

Some people scoffed when we first reported on a dangerous pothole that had opened up on Coldharbour Lane.



					www.brixtonbuzz.com


----------



## CH1 (Tuesday at 1:12 PM)

I couldn't resist the temptation to look up Helen Hayes on the Sky News Westminster Accounts donation and other sundry income tool








						Westminster Accounts: Search for your MP or enter your full postcode
					

Every year, millions of pounds pour into Westminster. Sky News and Tortoise Media present the Westminster Accounts - an open-source tool where you can search your MP, or the sources of that money.




					news.sky.com
				



Seems she got a donation of £1,520 from Kings College (presumably the University nor the hospital)
Maybe for services to Remain? [If so she deserves it!]
As I read it donations of £1,500 or less are not required to be reported.


----------



## trabuquera (Yesterday at 3:10 PM)

We're doomed, I tell you. Doomed.









						36 Hours in London
					

Up for a flavorful London weekend? Stuff yourself royally with a “full English” and a Sunday roast, journey into the literary heart of the city and stroll along the Queen’s Walk.



					www.nytimes.com
				





The relevant bits in case of paywall trouble:
"
*7 p.m. Eat in one of London’s cultural hearts*

Three stops on the tube will take you to a neighborhood that is not often included in guides, but that encapsulates what makes the city hum: its immigrant communities. Brixton is one of the beating hearts of Black London, with an integral Caribbean community that’s thriving despite gentrification pressures. (Learn more history here at the Black Cultural Archives, which is open until 6 p.m. on Saturdays.) Pull up a bench at Fish, Wings & Tings, a popular stop for jerk chicken with rice and peas and coleslaw (£14), along with a blaring soundtrack outside Brixton Village market. Or, head up the road to Negril, a small and understated Caribbean restaurant on Brixton Hill, where a side dish of saltfish fritters with lime mayo and hot sauce is a must.

*9 p.m. Lose yourself in the beat*

Brixton’s music scene is just as vibrant as its culinary offerings (fun fact: David Bowie was born and spent some of his childhood here). Buskers frequently perform outside the tube station, and songs like Eddy Grant’s “Electric Avenue” and the Clash’s “Guns of Brixton” reference the area. After dinner, go to Effra Street’s Hootananny, a music venue in a converted Victorian pub with an impressive beer garden out front. It has D.J. sets and its live music calendar runs the cultural gamut, from nights of traditional Balkan music to Colombian Folk and reggae. "

Being certified "vibrant" by the NYT is often a kiss of death I'm sorry to say. Expect oncoming waves of demanding and entitled Americans on our shores soon


----------



## Jimbeau (Yesterday at 4:06 PM)

Hmm. They got very excited about the rather ordinary parade of shops on Brixton Hill five years ago. 



			https://www.nytimes.com/2017/02/09/travel/brixton-hill-village-granville-arcade-london-gentrification.html
		


Other than one of the blokes who works in Stir Coffee, I don't think I've heard an American accent since...


----------



## BusLanes (Yesterday at 4:19 PM)

I hear American voices most days I go to the shops or cafés but I usually get the vibe they live here. Although with AirBnB who knows.


----------



## editor (Yesterday at 4:22 PM)

trabuquera said:


> We're doomed, I tell you. Doomed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And who doesn't like walking along Effra Street?


----------



## pbsmooth (Yesterday at 4:31 PM)

the sweet hum of buses whizzing past you on a major arterial road.


----------



## twistedAM (Yesterday at 4:33 PM)

Jimbeau said:


> Hmm. They got very excited about the rather ordinary parade of shops on Brixton Hill five years ago.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Corrected.


----------



## cuppa tee (Yesterday at 4:58 PM)

BusLanes said:


> I hear American voices most days I go to the shops or cafés but I usually get the vibe they live here. Although with AirBnB who knows.



i got talking to a travel writer once, they told me that visiting a place isnt necessary these days because you can look stuff up online, she'd just done a bit on some exotic location without even leaving the flat..


----------



## twistedAM (Yesterday at 5:07 PM)

cuppa tee said:


> i got talking to a travel writer once, they told me that visiting a place isnt necessary these days because you can look stuff up online, she'd just done a bit on some exotic location without even leaving the flat..


I used to be a travel writer and yeah I suppose that is possible these days. You an read all types of reviews and even see everything on google maps but you just can't tell the vibe if you've not been there. Taking Brixton as an example I would have written about the huge difference in the demographic of people in the streets and the people dining in the Village. Which reminds of my American ex-wife who about a decade ago when entering the Village for the first remarked loudly, as Americans are prone to, "where have all the black people gone?"


----------



## Jimbeau (Yesterday at 5:18 PM)

twistedAM said:


> Corrected.


Not Anton.


----------



## pbsmooth (Yesterday at 5:47 PM)

to be fair, as these things go, that NY Times piece isn't bad. decent itinerary.


----------



## Casaubon (Yesterday at 5:58 PM)

The NY Times has an enduring fascination with Brixton.

2010 - Brixton market: https://www.nytimes.com/2010/08/08/travel/08headsup.html?_r=0  (Paywall)

2014 - Brixton 'street fashion': https://www.nytimes.com/2014/02/06/fashion/street-style-fashion-Brixton-London.html 

2014 -  'From Riots and Rebels to Juice Bars and Tapas, a New Brixton Emerges'. : https://www.nytimes.com/2014/05/05/...ice-bars-and-tapas-a-new-brixton-emerges.html  (Paywall)


----------



## cuppa tee (Yesterday at 6:18 PM)

BusLanes said:


> I hear American voices most days I go to the shops or cafés but I usually get the vibe they live here. Although with AirBnB who knows.



...air bnb will definitely have an effect, theres shitloads in the new vauxhall developments along with quite a few hotel chains.


----------



## Rushy (Yesterday at 6:31 PM)

I Airbnb'd my home for a few years and got a lot of US visitors.


----------



## Gramsci (Yesterday at 10:21 PM)

BusLanes said:


> I hear American voices most days I go to the shops or cafés but I usually get the vibe they live here. Although with AirBnB who knows.



The American Embassy is now south of the River so it could be that Americans have started moving nearer.

When the Embassy was still in Grosvenor Square I used to see a lot of Americans around. It was big Embassy and meant a lot of Americans in that area.

Also the exchange rate is very good at the moment for Americans so they are coming to London.


----------



## Gramsci (Yesterday at 10:31 PM)

Not sure what thread this should come under.










						Love Lambeth
					

Lambeth Council and its development partner London Square have invited local residents to get involved in the council’s plans to bring new homes, job opportunities and environmental improvements to Brixton.




					love.lambeth.gov.uk
				




Its Lambeth saying they are going to consult about the development of the Pop and International House site.

Read the article. If I did not know better I would have thought that this was a Council project. London Square the developers who are going to acquire the site only come in much later in the article.

So a bit of a "spin" on this article.

What Im not clear on is what the actual relationship between London Square and the Council is in relation to working up plans leading to planning applications and development.

Who is taking the lead on this?

One plus point is that International House is to be retained. At an earlier stage the Council were saying that International House was to costly to renovate ( despite the Council using it whilst the New Town Hall development was being built. They refurbished it for Council offices)

Turns out the developers never had a problem with retaining it.

Which is interesting considering frequent argument from Lambeth is that the buildings they own are old and at end of useful life.

As London Square are going to keep it as offices I don't understand why the Council didn't keep it as affordable workspace. Unlike Pop they were getting an income from it. So it was not a drain on resources.

I did say to one of my Labour Cllrs that I was concerned about gentrification that comes with some of these "regeneration" projects. Cllr didn't take kindly to use of word gentrification. Said it was only a few individuals in Brixton who complained about it. ie minority issue.


----------



## Gramsci (Yesterday at 10:36 PM)

One of my other Cllrs said to me that the Council were not selling off the Pop/ International House site. 

Supposedly it is only going to be a leasehold sale not a freehold. But as far as Im concerned that is selling Council land off.


----------



## CH1 (Today at 12:15 AM)

Not sure if this is the right thread for this either.
I went to the council focus group workshop at St John's Angell Town 12/1/23 pm as advertised on BBuzz.
Seemed a bit odd - kicked off by asking if "the council" should enforce heating inclusive rents to force private landlords to install climate saving technology such as heat ex changers with government grants.
Moved on to "the council" investing in energy conservation in their housing stock. (I pointed out that most of the council's housing stock had probably been subject to wholesale stock transfer or indeed right to buy applications. And hadn't they done this already - sometimes years ago.
Then went on to wind and solar farms (maybe this part was more suitable for Epsom?) 
Be interesting to see if they contact me to supply the report to be discussed by the council.
Often one attends focus groups and there is no further contact.
They did supply a £20 voucher to spend - have to work out how to do this.
I preferred the days of brown paper envelopes. Though FWICR I did a Thames Water focus event once which yielded a £140 voucher.
Long live focus groups!


----------

